# ***CL Lovers' GENERAL CHAT Thread***



## JetSetGo!

Previous Thread for Reference
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/cl-chat-thread-spring-2010-vol-2-a-579178.html


----------



## vuittonamour

yayy first  how is everyone tonight?


----------



## rdgldy

I just wanted to be the first to post!!  How is everyone tonight.  I am in my usual spot on the couch, about to fade away from a very long week, checking here, FB, ebay and all the sale spots.  Any good weekend plans?  Mine are report cards-yipee!!


----------



## noah8077

Ahh, maybe I can rejoin without feeling completely lost!  Hope everyone is having a great evening.


----------



## YaYa3

*rdgldy and noah ...!*


----------



## vuittonamour

hey ladies. visiting my bf for the weekend. he just went to work out. yeah, at 10:15pm. he's crazy. if i'm not working out by 6 it probably won't happen. lol.


----------



## noah8077

YaYa my friend!!!! 

Hi Vuitton!


----------



## YaYa3

*noah,* i've missed you sooooooo much!  how are you and those precious girls of yours?  what have you guys been doing this summer so far?


----------



## noah8077

I have missed you too!  The girls are very good, ornery as ever!  We have not done too much so far this summer.  The girls had a dance "camp" to learn a routine for the local parade this month.  Tomorrow the in-laws and the grand in-laws are coming for a week, and DH is working graveyards the entire time they are here!  Pray for me!!!


----------



## YaYa3

please tell me the in-laws aren't staying with you, in your house, for an entire week.  please tell me that.


----------



## noah8077

In-laws yes.  Grand In-laws, no.

AND, it is our anniversary in the middle of it all.


----------



## rdgldy

Oh my...........................


----------



## noah8077

I know right?  I am stressed out!  It wouldn't be so bad if I felt like they liked me more, but I am not the favorite DIL so it is rough.


----------



## rdgldy

Noah, you have a good heart-I on the other hand would be out of my mind.


----------



## noah8077

Heehee, good heart, thank you rdgldy....I am trying to devise plans to be out of the house often!  How awful is that?


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Hi ladies!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*noah,* that sucks big time, especially with S working graves.  i can't believe it will be an entire week.  i'll be thinking about you and sending good thoughts out to you.  bless your heart.  ugh.


----------



## noah8077

Aw thanks guys!  

I feel like I have been in my own little crazy world for the past months and I really need an escape, I have had too many ups and downs...tPF is a great vacation from it all!


Hi crazzee!


----------



## YaYa3

how about a little vacation to oklahoma, *noah?*  that's what you REALLY need!  haha!  after the in-laws leave, you're going to need a vacation in the worst way!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

hi noah! Hi yaya...

it's been awhile since i entered the chat thread...anything new?


----------



## noah8077

Yaya, you have no idea how much I would love that.  We are leaving the same day the in-laws leave to go see my mom before she goes to Spain to be with my sister for the next few months.  You guys know how attached to Momma Noah I am so her being gone will be hard!


----------



## YaYa3

oh, no!  how long will she be in spain, *noah?*  few months?  girl, you're having some hard things happen in your life right now.  i'm really sorry.    at least you have your girls to keep a smile on your face.  but still ...


----------



## noah8077

Probably until October.  Hard things is very correct.  My sister had a mastectomy last week.


----------



## rdgldy

Oh, *Noah*, I am so sorry.  I hope your sister is OK!!
I am turning in now-goodnight, ladies. xoxo


----------



## noah8077

Goodnight rdgldy!!


----------



## YaYa3

night, *rdgldy.* 

*noah,* i didn't know about your sister.  that breaks my heart.  what is her prognosis?  how old is she?  any kids?  i know she will be thrilled to have your mother there for a few months, so maybe it makes it easier to let her go?  damn.  i'm so, so sorry.


----------



## noah8077

Yaya she is 32, no kids.  The doctors removed the breast and they said the three tumors were not too attached to any of the glands, so it was easy to remove (as far as cancer goes)  She will start chemo in July.  But my sister is a fighter and forever an optimist, so she is doing really well...cracking jokes about her fake foam boob.


----------



## YaYa3

awww, *noah,* i'm just so sorry and it must be really hard that she is so far away from you.  it's good that the tumors weren't too attached to any of the glands.  i'm sure the chemo will be brutal, but again, with your mother there, i'm sure it will be somewhat easier.  i know this has been extremely hard for your entire family.    please keep me posted.


----------



## noah8077

I will.

ANYWAY...on to happier things.....How are those grandkiddos?  Any great summer adventures with YaYa planned?


----------



## YaYa3

the grandbabies are precious, as always!  they've been here swimming almost every day and i'm loving it!  the oldest will be 6 this month and the youngest just turned one.  sophia just had her 5th birthday!!  they're getting older and even more fun.  i just adore them, as you know!!


----------



## jancedtif

I missed y'all yesterday. 

Hey ladies!


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning ladies!!


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning y'all!  

Hey *Moshi*!!!    Did you have a good weekend?  I did nothing as usual!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *jan* - it was good, how was yours?  i did absolutely nothing, lol..it was way too hot and humid!


----------



## jancedtif

^Tell me about it!  It was 100 degrees here yesterday!


----------



## moshi_moshi

i think it had to be about 90 here or something...it was unbearable...even my dog lola was inside and she loves to sit outside and sunbathe on the porch.


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *b*!!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey* Brintee*!


----------



## jancedtif

Ok, I realize I may get shot in the a$$ for saying this, but I can't STAND how fall 2011 is displayed on the CL website.  I want to see all the shoes, but it's damn near impossible the way it's set up with the floating shoes.  Is anyone else frustrated?  *runs and hides*


----------



## Dukeprincess

Morning ladies!  Someone remind me that I have to pay for the damage to my car and cannot shop on NAP!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*jan* - i wish i could even get on the site to see it.... who makes brand new laptops that DON'T HAVE FLASH?!?!  and i can't exactly call IT and ask for flash to view shoes, lol!

hey *duke*!!  sorry to hear about your car


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Duke*!    You need to pay for your car damages and CAN'T shop on NAP!!  

I'm really sorry  your car got damaged.


----------



## jancedtif

moshi_moshi said:


> *jan* - i wish i could even get on the site to see it.... who makes brand new laptops that DON'T HAVE FLASH?!?!  and i can't exactly call IT and ask for flash to view shoes, lol!
> 
> hey *duke*!!  sorry to hear about your car



Can you flat out just ask for flash (w/o saying why you need it)?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks ladies.  It was a hit and run.  Someone backed into it and scratched the front pretty bad.  I am not happy about it. 

Can't you just download Flash Player on your own, *moshi?*

I really want those python Pigalles.


----------



## brintee

MOrning *Jan, Moshi & Duke*!! 

OMG* Duke,* im soooooo sorry about your car sweets! What a horrible thing to do!


----------



## Dukeprincess

brintee said:


> MOrning *Jan, Moshi & Duke*!!
> 
> OMG* Duke,* im soooooo sorry about your car sweets! What a horrible thing to do!


 
Yes, it is horrible.  Especially when you really damage the car and just drive off.  So rude!


----------



## brintee

I just noticed that someone swiped my car, there is a small dent and some black marks. Not very bad, but it still pisses me off! grr!



Dukeprincess said:


> Yes, it is horrible.  Especially when you really damage the car and just drive off.  So rude!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I agree!  Whenever it is damage done to your car not by you, pisses you off!

I want to spend my $600 on these and not damage I didn't do to my car.
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60239


----------



## jancedtif

Those Pigalles are cute *Duke*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

jancedtif said:


> Those Pigalles are cute *Duke*!


 
They are!

Oh *moshi* a no-go on my UHG LV bag.  The seller wouldn't do a BIN price and now the bidding is more than my max bid. I am sure another one will pop up later on.


----------



## brintee

Those are hawt! What is your deductable? DO you have to pay if it was hit and run??



Dukeprincess said:


> I agree!  Whenever it is damage done to your car not by you, pisses you off!
> 
> I want to spend my $600 on these and not damage I didn't do to my car.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60239


----------



## brintee

I want my shoessssss to come!


----------



## moshi_moshi

Dukeprincess said:


> They are!
> 
> Oh *moshi* a no-go on my UHG LV bag. The seller wouldn't do a BIN price and now the bidding is more than my max bid. I am sure another one will pop up later on.


 
 ... but i am sure one will pop up for you sooner or later!  

sucks about the hit and run... that just makes me so angry!  karmas a b*#&! though...they'll be sorry!

i wish you were putting those shoes in your NAP cart too!


----------



## chelleybelley

good morning* moshi, jan, B, & duke*! 
happy monday...

*duke* -- sorry about your car! 
*B* - what shoes?!

hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Dukeprincess

My collision deductible is $250.  But if it is anything under $1K, I'd rather pay out of pocket if my insurance premiums are going to go up.

Well, since I am not getting the UHG LV which I had budgeted $2K for, I could get the Pigalles, but I was dying for a new LV really.  

I am wearing a new DVF item today, I will snap a pic and update the thread later today!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *chelley*!!!!


----------



## brintee

Hey *chelley*!! Love the Biancas!! 

Black Patent Clichys!!!


----------



## chelleybelley

*duke* -- the pigalles are gorgeous -- but would you rather hold out till all the craziness settles with the car and get your LV?

*moshi *-- how goes it?! :smooches:

*B *-- thank you, darling.   ohhh clichys --- yummy!  i have yet to own a pair... are they comfy??


----------



## brintee

OMG, they are the most comfy shoes ever!!!



chelleybelley said:


> *B *-- thank you, darling.   ohhh clichys --- yummy!  i have yet to own a pair... are they comfy??


----------



## surlygirl

hi, *brintee, chelley, Duke, jan, moshi*!!! did I miss anyone this morning?

hope everyone had a great weekend! made a quick trip to NYC to see some shows. didn't have any time to shop though, so bummer.

*chelley *- love the nude Biancas on you! gorg!

*Duke *- so sorry to hear about your car! hit & runs are the worst. my first car ever, hit & run accident completely totaled the car. Luckily my niece & I were fine!


----------



## brintee

Hi *surly*! What did you end up seeing?


----------



## jancedtif

chelleybelley said:


> good morning* moshi, jan, B, & duke*!
> happy monday...
> 
> *duke* -- sorry about your car!
> *B* - what shoes?!
> 
> hope everyone had a great weekend!



Hey *Chelley*!!  Love, love, love your avy pic!



Dukeprincess said:


> My collision deductible is $250.  But if it is anything under $1K, I'd rather pay out of pocket if my insurance premiums are going to go up.
> 
> Well, since I am not getting the UHG LV which I had budgeted $2K for, I could get the Pigalles, but I was dying for a new LV really.
> 
> I am wearing a new DVF item today, I will snap a pic and update the thread later today!



Sorry about you UHG LV *Duke*.  I can't wait to see your DVF!



brintee said:


> Hey *chelley*!! Love the Biancas!!
> 
> Black Patent Clichys!!!



I'm so excited for you *Brin*!!


----------



## brintee

Thank you *jan*!!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Surly*!!  I hope you had a great time in NY!


----------



## chelleybelley

hey *surly*!!!  what did you see?!

thanks* surly & jan*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh yes, *Chelley* not buying any shoes right now.  I got my Candy so honestly I am happy with those.  I have the funds for the car, I just want to talk to the adjuster to see if it makes sense to pay out of pocket or use the insurance I pay monthly for!

Did I tell you how much I love the nude on you?

Plus I _really_ want a new LV.  Momma needs a new bag!

Hey *B*, did you see this top is on sale?  http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3083632...l=Y&siteId=BolFSqx4S4U-19qWmMPBLigUytw0XMDlgA


----------



## Dukeprincess

*SURLY!* I seriously missed you this weekend. :cry:


----------



## surlygirl

Dukeprincess said:


> *SURLY!* I seriously missed you this weekend. :cry:



 awwww, sweetie. I missed you, too! I'm around all week and weekend, so we need a face-to-face!


----------



## brintee

Ohhh, I like the blue print better though...



Dukeprincess said:


> Hey *B*, did you see this top is on sale?  http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3083632/0~2376788~6002242~6007533~6007564?mediumthumbnail=Y&siteId=BolFSqx4S4U-19qWmMPBLigUytw0XMDlgA


----------



## chelleybelley

*Duke*, thank you   ah, that makes sense.  insurance claims make me cringe... dealing with all that is so frustrating.  i hope it doesn't end up costing too much -- just think, before you know it, you'll have your UHG LV on your arm.


----------



## Dukeprincess

surlygirl said:


> awwww, sweetie. I missed you, too! I'm around all week and weekend, so we need a face-to-face!


 
We do, we do!  


brintee said:


> Ohhh, I like the blue print better though...


 
Me too, I am resisting the lace Sweetheart pant on NAP. They are $86, which is in my budget. 



chelleybelley said:


> *Duke*, thank you  ah, that makes sense. insurance claims make me cringe... dealing with all that is so frustrating. i hope it doesn't end up costing too much -- just think, before you know it, you'll have your UHG LV on your arm.


 
Gosh, I know.  I hate dealing with it, but unfortunately it is life.  Boo. 

Why do I now want a Damier Azur Galliera!?


----------



## surlygirl

brintee said:


> Hi *surly*! What did you end up seeing?





jancedtif said:


> Hey *Surly*!!  I hope you had a great time in NY!





chelleybelley said:


> hey *surly*!!!  what did you see?!
> 
> thanks* surly & jan*!



I did! My high school bestie and I went up for the weekend, so it was good to hang out with her. She lives in the area, but we don't hang out much just the two of us.

We ended up seeing three shows: Fences, Memphis and Fela!

Fences was amazing, of course. Denzel was great! Memphis was  to me, but my friend and the audience absolutely loved it. And it won the Tony award, so what do I know! But Fela! was AMAZING! I'm still energized from that show! Just a completely different experience than your usual Broadway musical. I was shocked that it didn't win for Best Musical. Shocked, I say! 

She's a shopper, but doesn't support my CL or high-end shoe habit, so I only had about 15 minutes in Barneys before I got the look! She did try on the gold Hyper Prives and loved the plum satin Madame Butterfly pump. So I'll have her over on the dark side soon enough!


----------



## brintee

Oh my, I must stay away from NAP!! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Me too, I am resisting the lace Sweetheart pant on NAP. They are $86, which is in my budget.


----------



## brintee

That sounds wonderful *surly*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

That does sound awesome *Surly!*

Umm *B* 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/61602

MUST.NOT.BUY.
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/61627


----------



## moshi_moshi

*chelley* - i'm good... wishing it was still the weekend.

hey *surly*!!  hope you had a great time in nyc!  from what i read it sounds like you did!


----------



## surlygirl

it was fun and much needed!

ok, *Duke *... you are making me want a pair of those sweetheart pants knowing full well that they will be nothing nice on me! Closing the NAP window!!!


----------



## brintee

Why, why, why must you show me these things?? 



Dukeprincess said:


> That does sound awesome *Surly!*
> 
> Umm *B*
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/61602
> 
> MUST.NOT.BUY.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/61627


----------



## jancedtif

Dukeprincess said:


> That does sound awesome *Surly!*
> 
> Umm *B*
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/61602
> 
> MUST.NOT.BUY.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/61627



*Duke*, I beg of thee, please stop tempting me with the DVF!


----------



## Dukeprincess

SORRY guys.  *Duke runs away in shame* :shame:


----------



## chelleybelley

omg... i was trying not to click on them... but i did.  and eeeek!


----------



## Dukeprincess

:devil: Duke is bad bad girl....


----------



## jancedtif

I really want this dress...http://www.purseblog.com/redirect/netaporter.php?url=http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/61627


----------



## chelleybelley

i want those sweetheart pants so badly... i wonder if my butt would bust the lace though.   that wouldn't be very attractive... a lace-less butt in lace pants.  :shame:


----------



## phiphi

hi *brintee, chelley, surly, Duke, jan, moshi*! hope you are all doing well!
*chelley* - love the nude patent biancas on you. soo beautiful!
is *duke* DVF-enabling again? LOL!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *P*!!!!


----------



## jancedtif

*Phiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*!!!!    How goes it?


----------



## phiphi

hi *moshi & jan*!! things are ok - i'm eating lunch at my desk and having some quiet time before starting back (but with all these sale links. ruh roh...)


----------



## moshi_moshi

i'm starrrving!!  i'm starting my diet today.... i have to go to wawa and try and get something healthy.... probably just a salad...i ran out of lean cuisines at dbfs.


----------



## surlygirl

chelleybelley said:


> i want those sweetheart pants so badly... i wonder if my butt would bust the lace though.   that wouldn't be very attractive... a lace-less butt in lace pants.  :shame:



:lolots: that's how I feel, *chelley*! I'm sure your butt would be fine! no bursting seams! 

hi, *phi*!!! I'm ready for lunch, too.



moshi_moshi said:


> i'm starrrving!!  i'm starting my diet today.... i have to go to wawa and try and get something healthy.... probably just a salad...i ran out of lean cuisines at dbfs.



I feel like every Monday I try to start some diet/fitness plan. And of course, I'm starving and can't figure out which plan I'm on today!!!


----------



## jancedtif

moshi_moshi said:


> i'm starrrving!!  i'm starting my diet today.... i have to go to wawa and try and get something healthy.... probably just a salad...i ran out of lean cuisines at dbfs.



I love and miss Wawa!!!!

Well ladies, I gotta get ready for my hair appointment.  Will yap at you later!


----------



## phiphi

okay i just read back and *chelley* the sweethearts would be just fabulous on you. what's this about ripping seams? never!! 
*moshi* - as long as you eat healthy and sensibly (low fat, low calorie, 3 square meals) that works too. i find the lean cuisines small so i eat 2! 
have fun at your appoinment *jan*!
what's new *surly*? * waving *


----------



## Dukeprincess

I agree with *P,* If my big arse didn't bust any seams, you can do it *chelley.*


----------



## brintee

Hey *p*!!!


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> I agree with *P,* If my big arse didn't bust any seams, you can do it *chelley.*


 
big arse? whatcha talkin' bout willis?

hi *B*!! did you have a good weekend? you made me crave mcdonald's breakfast!! LOL!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*P,* let's not pretend that you don't know I have a huge arse.


----------



## brintee

Haha, yes I did! Did you? Mmmm the breakfast was so good! 



phiphi said:


> big arse? whatcha talkin' bout willis?
> 
> hi *B*!! did you have a good weekend? you made me crave mcdonald's breakfast!! LOL!


----------



## chelleybelley

Hey *P*!  Thank you so much!  

*surly & duke* -- glad there shouldn't be any seam-busting action in the pants (hopefully).  i added them to my cart.  i just have to check out.  

ladies i'm ready for lunch too!!  my tummy is growling!


----------



## moshi_moshi

surlygirl said:


> I feel like every Monday I try to start some diet/fitness plan. And of course, I'm starving and can't figure out which plan I'm on today!!!


 
STORY OF MY LIFE.. hahaha.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Would I rather have a:

1. Damier Ebene Galliera
2. Damier Azur Galliera
3. Mono Idylle Speedy 30


----------



## brintee

I want a Damier Ebene Neverfull MM!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

brintee said:


> I want a Damier Ebene Neverfull MM!!


 
It is gorgeous.  I  Damier Ebene.  I have the GM. 

She is waving to you right now *B.*  She also said she needs a new cousin.


----------



## brintee

Hopefully she will have a cousin soon!!! 



Dukeprincess said:


> It is gorgeous.  I  Damier Ebene.  I have the GM.
> 
> She is waving to you right now *B.*  She also said she needs a new cousin.


----------



## moshi_moshi

galleria hands down... not sure on color though... don't you have stuff in both ebene and azur?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Nope, no Azur. :cry:

The Damier Ebene Galliera was an SO and LV refuses to make anymore. outs:


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ my friend has a galleria GM azur and it is gorgeous!


----------



## jancedtif

Still no LV for me.  

Good luck with your LV hunt *Duke*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *Jan!*

I am sure it is *moshi.* I'd actually want the PM version in the Galliera, the GM is just way too big for me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Good Afternoon Ladies


----------



## moshi_moshi

Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks *Jan!*
> 
> I am sure it is *moshi.* I'd actually want the PM version in the Galliera, the GM is just way too big for me.


 
a bag that's too big?!   you should really hold out for your griet... you want it so much more!

hey *DC*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Maybe, maybe not.  I just don't think I have the ability to pay $3K for that bag.    I was at $2200 for this one!

Hey there *DC.*


----------



## jancedtif

Hey* DC*!


----------



## chelleybelley

hey *DC*!


----------



## buzzytoes

Afternoon Ladies!!!

Chelley I cannot get over how well that nude matches your skin. You can't even see where your ankle ends and the shoe starts because it's so perfect!


----------



## september gurl

afternoon ladies


----------



## Dukeprincess

Good afternoon *buzzy and september!*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Afternoon ladies!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Nakie!!!* 

Ladies please tell me that spending this amount on handbag is not wise.
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-M...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c135286b9


----------



## noah8077

Duke, I love that bag!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Dukeprincess said:


> *Nakie!!!*
> 
> Ladies please tell me that spending this amount on handbag is not wise.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-M...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c135286b9


 
If it was Chanel I would spend that + more. Doooooo it.


----------



## chelleybelley

hey *buzzy, september, and nakieeeeeeeee, noah*!!

*buzzy* --- thank you!  it's weird... the flash makes it look more "camel" but it's really a lot more blush IRL.. it's like a chameleon...


----------



## chelleybelley

Dukeprincess said:


> *Nakie!!!*
> 
> Ladies please tell me that spending this amount on handbag is not wise.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-M...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c135286b9


 
ohhhh *duke*, it's the bag!  so hot.  soooooo hot.  do it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I  the Griet but I am so scared of the weight.  Many women in the LV forum have posted that the bag is unbearably heavy.


----------



## brintee

^^Just think of it as a workout and that you are paying not only for a hot bag, but some hot arms too!


----------



## surlygirl

oh em gee, *Duke*! that bag is amazing. and you know that *surly *doesn't know anything about LVs, but that and the Mahina I would take any day! so, so, gorgeous!


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning ladies!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey sweeties!

*Duke*?  Did you get the bag?


----------



## brintee

Morning my lovelies


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Moshi* and* Brin*!!


----------



## brintee

Hey *jan & moshi*!! How are you ladies??


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *jan* and *b*!!

i'm good.... my lv bag arrived at dbfs yesterday..... i am so excited!!


----------



## jancedtif

I'm fine Brin!  My son is heading out to London for a week today.  I sure wish I were going!  How are you *brin*?


----------



## jancedtif

moshi_moshi said:


> hey *jan* and *b*!!
> 
> i'm good.... my lv bag arrived at dbfs yesterday..... i am so excited!!



Good googaly moogaly *Moshi*!  I can't wait to see it?  Congrats!


----------



## brintee

Yay Yay Yay!!!!!!!!!! 




moshi_moshi said:


> hey *jan* and *b*!!
> 
> i'm good.... my lv bag arrived at dbfs yesterday..... i am so excited!!



Aww, I want to go too! I need a vacay ASAP!! 



jancedtif said:


> I'm fine Brin!  My son is heading out to London for a week today.  I sure wish I were going!  How are you *brin*?


----------



## jancedtif

I got a quick question for you ladies.  I have a hardly been used Chanel bag - Sac Cuir (my only Chanel bag).  Should I sell it?  I've bought it back in the 90's.


----------



## chelleybelley

morning *moshi, B, and Jan*!! 

*jan* -- noooo don't sell!


----------



## brintee

Hey *chelley*!!

Hmm, well if you dont use it...can you find a pic of what it looks like?

ETA: *HAPPY BIRTHDAY* *Chelley & nakie*!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Morning Ladies


----------



## brintee

Morning *DC*!


----------



## phiphi

good morning ladies! 
*jan* why do you not use it? bring that beauty out!!
quickly popping to say hi and happy birthday to *naked and chelley*!!


----------



## jancedtif

chelleybelley said:


> morning *moshi, B, and Jan*!!
> 
> *jan* -- noooo don't sell!



Yeah whenever I think of selling it, my head starts to hurt *Chelley* (hey btw)

Hey *DC*!  Here's a pic *Brin*.


----------



## jancedtif

phiphi said:


> good morning ladies!
> *jan* why do you not use it? bring that beauty out!!
> quickly popping to say hi and happy birthday to *naked and chelley*!!



Hey Sweet phi!!    I'm not loving the color and the damn chain is soooooo long.


----------



## chelleybelley

hey *DC*!!

thanks so much *P*!    so sweet =)

*jan*, i LOVE it.  it is such a classic.. and a color that will go with everything.  but if you are not in love with it, well... give me a call!! lol


----------



## phiphi

jancedtif said:


> Hey Sweet phi!!  I'm not loving the color and the damn chain is soooooo long.


 
IMO the colour is a nice neutral and perfect for summer! you could try to shorten the chain too.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-shorten-the-chain-straps-192699.html


----------



## jancedtif

chelleybelley said:


> hey *DC*!!
> 
> thanks so much *P*!    so sweet =)
> 
> *jan*, i LOVE it.  it is such a classic.. and a color that will go with everything.  but if you are not in love with it, well... give me a call!! lol



Thanks sweetie!  Yeah, but you're young!  Remember old stuff on old people (me) looks even older.  If only I could have it dyed.  *sigh*


----------



## jancedtif

phiphi said:


> IMO the colour is a nice neutral and perfect for summer! you could try to shorten the chain too.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-shorten-the-chain-straps-192699.html



Thank you sweetie!  I've seen that thread.  Sadly, my chain isn't attached to my bag like it is on the flap.


----------



## brintee

Morning *p!* 

Its soooo pretty* jan*!!


----------



## chelleybelley

jancedtif said:


> Thanks sweetie! Yeah, but you're young! Remember old stuff on old people (me) looks even older. If only I could have it dyed. *sigh*


 
lol jan... oh stop!  you look fab in everything!! 
and it's Chanel... Chanel is timeless..
but like i said, if you're not in love with it, let it go.... and hand it over to me! hahaha...


----------



## jancedtif

I guess I'll keep it and try to figure out how to wear it and what to pair it with outfit wise.

Thanks for your input ladies!


----------



## jancedtif

brintee said:


> Morning *p!*
> 
> Its soooo pretty* jan*!!



Thank you! 



chelleybelley said:


> lol jan... oh stop!  you look fab in everything!!
> and it's Chanel... Chanel is timeless..
> but like i said, if you're not in love with it, let it go.... and hand it over to me! hahaha...



  Don't you have a flap *Chelley*?


----------



## buzzytoes

Jan I am not into the nudes so much and if you've had it since the 90's and it is hardly used I say sell it. Use the money to buy something you WILL use!!!!

Morning Ladies!!!

Happy Birthday Chelley!!!

Happy Birthday Nekkid!!!


----------



## chelleybelley

jancedtif said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have a flap *Chelley*?


 
No, I don't own any Chanels... yet.  
For some reason, I can't get myself to spend on bags the way I spend on shoes.  Don't get me wrong, I LOVE bags... but I always end up finding my bag budget being spent on my shoes hehe.


----------



## chelleybelley

hi *buzzy*!!!

thank you dear!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Buzzy*!  Thank you!  

I didn't know today's is Naked's birthday!  Happy birthday *Naked*!!!


----------



## brintee

Hey *buzzy*!


----------



## chelleybelley

Yes if *Naked* happens to ninja her way in here, Happy Birthday to my Bday Twin, *Nakie*! ... Wherever you are! 
artyhat:artyhat:


----------



## phiphi

hi *buzzy*!!
i know you will rock the chanel *jan*, but ultimately you have to love the bag! if not, then like *buzzy* said, sell it to get something you will love and wear all the time!  

gotta get going - have a great day ladies!!


----------



## buzzytoes

chelleybelley said:


> No, I don't own any Chanels... yet.
> For some reason, I can't get myself to spend on bags the way I spend on shoes. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE bags... *but I always end up finding my bag budget being spent on my shoes hehe*.


 
I have the same problem - I keep thinking I need a new bag and then veer off into the shoes instead. 

Morning phi, brintee and jan!!! 

One last day of work and the bosses are on vacation for a week woohoo! I am trying to incite a revolt to wear jeans while they are gone.


----------



## brintee

She is at an indoor waterpark!


----------



## KlassicKouture

I always get caught up in the shoe threads and forget all about this one.

Hey ladies!! Is it Friday yet?


----------



## jancedtif

^Hey!  I wish!


----------



## Dukeprincess

We talking bags this morning!


----------



## buzzytoes

No thanks to you Duke I was checking out LVs on ebay last night.


----------



## jancedtif

^Yes Ma'am!  Did you get yours?


----------



## brintee

Hey *klassick & dukie*!!!


----------



## karwood

Good Morning Ladies!!!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY NAKED AND CHELLEY!!!!*artyhat:


----------



## mal

*YAY*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hola chicas!


----------



## chelleybelley

hey *klassic, duke, kar, and mal*!!

thank you *kar*!!!


----------



## karwood

Hi Duke!!!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Happy Birthday *chelley and nakie!* artyhat:


----------



## jancedtif

karwood said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!!
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY NAKED AND CHELLEY!!!!*artyhat:



Hey *kar*!  

What the what?  *Chelley*?  It's your birthday too?  Happy birthday!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey there *chelley, B and kar!*

Have you worn your gorgeous MBBs out yet, *kar?* Cause any traffic jams?!


----------



## surlygirl

hi, ladies! surly is lazy.com today. lots to do and off to a slow start!


----------



## chelleybelley

thanks *duke and jan*!! 

hi *surly*!!!

yes *kar*, have you worn your mbbs out yet?


----------



## jancedtif

Hey* Surly*!


----------



## surlygirl

oops! wasn't ready to post that just yet ...

*jan *- I say keep the bag. the smaller cross body bag with chain is all the rage this season!

happy birthday to *nakie *& *chelley*!!! artyhat:


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey *Surly!*

I am the "surly" one.  Me and DBF are on the brink of breaking up.  It is for the best, but it sucks knowing I am going to be 65 and an unmarried spinster.


----------



## brintee

Hey* kar, mal & surly!*!!

*Dukeeeeeeee*, there is so much DVF I want!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh *B.* What are you looking at?


----------



## surlygirl

*Dukie*!!! awwww, sweetie. I know that you will make the best decision. and you will never be a spinster! never, ever, ever, ever!!!

and yes, *B*, whatcha got your eye on?!


----------



## brintee

where do I start? LOL

In black & ivory: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...AG&PseudoCat=Cat9335 Sale : ba-xx-xx-xx.index

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...AG&PseudoCat=Cat9335 Sale : ba-xx-xx-xx.index

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ame=Diane+von+Furstenberg&bmUID=1276616311764


----------



## Miss_Q

Morning ladies!!!


Happy birthday Naked & Chelley!!!


----------



## brintee

These are all the things I want to buy for my Diors that I dont have 

*duke*


----------



## chelleybelley

thanks *surly*! 

omg *B*... the enabling!!!  must... not... click...


----------



## chelleybelley

*MissQ*!!!!!  thank you!  how's baby Q doing?


----------



## jancedtif

surlygirl said:


> oops! wasn't ready to post that just yet ...
> 
> *jan *- I say keep the bag. the smaller cross body bag with chain is all the rage this season!
> 
> happy birthday to *nakie *& *chelley*!!! artyhat:



Yeah, I think I will keep it!  Thanks *Chicsurly*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

surlygirl said:


> *Dukie*!!! awwww, sweetie. I know that you will make the best decision. and you will never be a spinster! never, ever, ever, ever!!!
> 
> 
> and yes, *B*, whatcha got your eye on?!



I hope not 



brintee said:


> where do I start? LOL
> 
> In black & ivory: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...AG&PseudoCat=Cat9335 Sale : ba-xx-xx-xx.index
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...AG&PseudoCat=Cat9335 Sale : ba-xx-xx-xx.index
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ame=Diane+von+Furstenberg&bmUID=1276616311764


 
Great picks!  The Fique blouse is on sale cheaper at Nordstrom right now. Not to enable or anything.


----------



## Miss_Q

chelleybelley said:


> *MissQ*!!!!! thank you! how's baby Q doing?


 

Baby Q is good. I cannot believe how fast this pregnancy is going. I am 8 months this week.


----------



## jancedtif

Hey* MissQ*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Woah!  I cannot wait to see pictures of *Baby Girl Q!* 

Thanks *B.*  It sucks, but I know it is for the best.


----------



## chelleybelley

I know it's really loud... but I really love this dress...

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/61615


----------



## chelleybelley

Miss_Q said:


> Baby Q is good. I cannot believe how fast this pregnancy is going. I am 8 months this week.


 
Wow, so exciting!!!  She'll be here before you know it!


----------



## brintee

Lol *chelley*!

Hmm ill have to look at nordies *duke*!


----------



## buzzytoes

Gosh MissQ I can't believe you are already that far!!! Seems like you just barely told us you were pregnant!!

Duke just get a bunch of cats and then you will be an old crazy cat lady instead.  Seriously though I hope you survive the breakup without any drama.


----------



## jancedtif

brintee said:


> where do I start? LOL
> 
> In black & ivory: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...AG&PseudoCat=Cat9335 Sale : ba-xx-xx-xx.index
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...AG&PseudoCat=Cat9335 Sale : ba-xx-xx-xx.index
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ame=Diane+von+Furstenberg&bmUID=1276616311764



I love it all!


----------



## karwood

*Miss_Q!!!!!* 8 months already?!?!?! OMG, time has gone by quickly! How is Baby Girl Q?


----------



## surlygirl

you ladies are evil! chic, fashionable and fabulous, but still a little evil. couldn't resist the  yellow figue top.


----------



## surlygirl

Miss_Q said:


> Baby Q is good. I cannot believe how fast this pregnancy is going. I am 8 months this week.





wow ...  8 months. so excited for you and D to the H!!!


----------



## brintee

lol *surly*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*buzzy* you are hilarious!    Sadly, I am allergic to cats, so maybe I can just have a bunch of dogs? 

*chelley:* I adore that dress as well, I almost bought it, but I look like a linebacker in strapless dresses due to my broad shoulders.

*surly:*


----------



## surlygirl

brintee said:


> lol *surly*!!


----------



## Miss_Q

hey jance!



Dukeprincess said:


> Woah! I cannot wait to see pictures of Baby Girl Q!



I can't wait to have her newborn photos taken. I've been buying stuff like crazy from Etsy.com.




buzzytoes said:


> Gosh MissQ I can't believe you are already that far!!! Seems like you just barely told us you were pregnant!!



I know! It went by way to quickly. I want her to stay there longer. I'm already dreading her growing up. 




karwood said:


> Miss_Q!!!!! 8 months already?!?!?! OMG, time has gone by quickly! How is Baby Girl Q?



It really is crazy how fast it is all going. 




surlygirl said:


> wow ... 8 months. so excited for you and D to the H!!!



thank you love!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Just think of all the fun you will have watching her grow up and learn new things!  And the first time she smiles at you and gives you a hug.  

*Duke swoons over her 22 month old niece, Madison, who is the light of her life.*


----------



## moshi_moshi

you ladies have been chatty this morning... i had a huge project handed to me yesterday that's due thursday so i'll be in and out all day....

congrats *miss_q*...feels like yesterday you just told us about your lil nugget news!


----------



## brintee

I need a shot of caffiene


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Hey *Surly!*
> 
> I am the "surly" one. Me and DBF are on the brink of breaking up. It is for the best, but it sucks knowing I am going to be 65 and an unmarried spinster.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *DC*


----------



## phiphi

hi *missQ*! omigosh 8 months already? it seems like just yesterday you told us about little miss nugget!! soo excited for you and your family!!
*dukie* - 
hi *moshi, DC, surly*! (hope i haven't missed anyone)


----------



## Dukeprincess

*phiphi*


----------



## compulsive

*Duke*! You are NOT going to be 65 and unmarried, silly!


----------



## Dukeprincess

compulsive said:


> *Duke*! You are NOT going to be 65 and unmarried, silly!


 
Maybe just 45? 

But I love you nonetheless, Vee.


----------



## phiphi

hi *veeeeee*!! how are you dear? been soo long since we last talked. 
hush *duke* - spinster and you do not belong in the same sentence. thatwillbeallthankyou.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Smack down by *P.*


----------



## compulsive

OMG *Duke*, quit that nonsense! I'd marry you if I could 

*P*!  It's been way too long! I have been working like a maniac so I'm not on very often but things are great on this end. I couldn't be happier right now  How about you hun?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Sowee, I will stop now! *Compulsive* your DBF wouldn't like us getting married, he'd be really jealous! 

Any new shoes in the pipeline?


----------



## jancedtif

Miss_Q said:


> Baby Q is good. I cannot believe how fast this pregnancy is going. I am 8 months this week.


 
Goodness!  I'm so excited for you!



Dukeprincess said:


> Hey *Surly!*
> 
> I am the "surly" one. Me and DBF are on the brink of breaking up. It is for the best, but it sucks knowing I am going to be 65 and an unmarried spinster.


 
No, you won't be 65 and unmarried, but I'm sorry you're having to go through this.  



compulsive said:


> *Duke*! You are NOT going to be 65 and unmarried, silly!


 
Hey *Vee*!!!


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Smack down by *P.*


 
smacked with love dear! (wait that didn't sound right did it... )



compulsive said:


> OMG *Duke*, quit that nonsense! I'd marry you if I could
> 
> *P*!  It's been way too long! I have been working like a maniac so I'm not on very often but things are great on this end. I couldn't be happier right now  How about you hun?


 
i'm good thanks!! so glad to hear everything is great on your end! you deserve to be happy and loved and spoiled!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I feel so loved. 

Anyone get anything from the Mytheresa Sale?


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Duke*, you'll be doing a reveal of your wedding CL's before we know it! 

Your DBF (DUMMY Boyfriend, in this case lol) is losing an amazing woman!!


----------



## compulsive

Dukeprincess said:


> Sowee, I will stop now! *Compulsive* your DBF wouldn't like us getting married, he'd be really jealous!
> 
> Any new shoes in the pipeline?


 
I don't think he'd be jealous but very much into that idea   I bought nude nappa rosella flats but they are going back cause they don't look the greatest on me! And another one on the way soon!



jancedtif said:


> Hey *Vee*!!!


 
Hi *Jan*!!!! 



phiphi said:


> i'm good thanks!! so glad to hear everything is great on your end! you deserve to be happy and loved and spoiled!


 
Awww thanks sweetie! DBF has been very good to me lately. 



Dukeprincess said:


> I feel so loved.
> 
> Anyone get anything from the Mytheresa Sale?


 
You are very loved, my dear!


----------



## brintee

Hey *vee*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

KlassicKouture said:


> *Duke*, you'll be doing a reveal of your wedding CL's before we know it!
> 
> Your DBF (DUMMY Boyfriend, in this case lol) is losing an amazing woman!!


 
I  you.  



compulsive said:


> I don't think he'd be jealous but very much into that idea   I bought nude nappa rosella flats but they are going back cause they don't look the greatest on me! And another one on the way soon!
> 
> 
> You are very loved, my dear!


 
Hahahaha, I forgot about that!  

Oooh can't wait to see what else you got?


----------



## chelleybelley

*veeeeeeee*!!!! 

yes, *dukie*, you are loved!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*duke* - i missed that post before but clearly this man is a fool!!!  

and you will NOT be a 65 yr old spinster!


----------



## compulsive

Hello my beautiful ladies!! *B*, *chelley*, & *moshi*!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *compulsive*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww thanks *moshi.* My LV + Sale CL partner in crime.


----------



## compulsive

I swear I have the worst luck wearing rubberbands for my braces. I always swallow them!


----------



## brintee

^^OMG! lol


----------



## chelleybelley

LOL *Vee*


----------



## compulsive

:shame: I'm going to grow old as the rubberband lady lol.


----------



## phiphi

lol *vee*!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

Dukeprincess said:


> Aww thanks *moshi.* My LV + Sale CL partner in crime.


 
anytime 

<-- my sale dance..... oddly enough i've bought everything but CL


----------



## brintee

^Me too!  (well...on sale)


----------



## Dukeprincess

moshi_moshi said:


> anytime
> 
> <-- my sale dance..... oddly enough i've bought everything but CL


 


brintee said:


> ^Me too!  (well...on sale)


 


I need to stay out of the LV thread.  Between CLs and LVs I am going to be doing the broke dance!


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^the LV thread is dangerous *duke*..... thank god all the LVs i want now are way out of my price range


----------



## CelticLuv

Miss_Q said:


> Baby Q is good. I cannot believe how fast this pregnancy is going. I am 8 months this week.



MissQ...oh my gosh!!! I am pregnant too, in my last month!  That's so cool, when's your due date? 
For some reason, I always skip over this thread so it's my first time popping in here.

Are you still wearing your CL's? I'm such a CL and heel lover that I definitely am still wearing them although flip flops have come out a lot more than usual. 
I honestly can't wait till I can comfortably wear my heels again without the swollen legs/feet/ankles 
How have you been feeling otherwise?


----------



## surlygirl

Dukeprincess said:


> I need to stay out of the LV thread.  Between CLs and LVs I am going to be doing the broke dance!



luckily I live close by so I can show you how to get down to the broke dance beat!!!  :lolots:


----------



## Dukeprincess

surlygirl said:


> luckily I live close by so I can show you how to get down to the broke dance beat!!!  :lolots:


 
OMG


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

chelleybelley said:


> Yes if *Naked* happens to ninja her way in here, Happy Birthday to my Bday Twin, *Nakie*! ... Wherever you are!
> artyhat:artyhat:


 

:ninja: Happy Birthday *Chelley!!*

*Thank you everyone for the bday wishes! *


----------



## rdgldy

Happy Birthday to all the birthday ladies-*naked, chelley, katie*!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Duke sings...

Go *Naked, Chelley and Katie*... it's your birthday, we gonna party like it's your birthday...we gonna drink Bacardi like it's your birthday...and even better because it's really your birthday!


----------



## compulsive

Haha


----------



## siserilla

Hi ladies!! I'm back in Florida and it's so hot!! I want to be back up in NYC. I hope everyone is having a great week so far!!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Sis* I'm glad you made it back home safely!!  So what did you get?!


----------



## siserilla

Way too much. I'm scared to look at my bank account. :girlwhack: But, I had a fabulous time and I can't wait to go back up there. 

I'll take some photos of all of stuff I purchased.


----------



## jancedtif

^   I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## siserilla

Posted in the Non CL Indulgences thread.


----------



## jancedtif

^  *runs to see*


----------



## brintee

Cute *sis*! Glad you had fun! What are you doing up so late miss *jan*??


----------



## siserilla

brintee, I just read about your car on Facebook. Sorry to hear about that but I'm happy you're okay!


----------



## brintee

Thank you *sis*, it was the worst accident I have been in. Pretty scary stuff. Thank goodness no one got seriously hurt, well, besides Charlotte (my car ).



siserilla said:


> brintee, I just read about your car on Facebook. Sorry to hear about that but I'm happy you're okay!


----------



## immashoesaddict

happy birthday* NAKIE* & *CHELLEY*!!

B! I just read...wtf?????????????????????????????????????????? i hope youre okay  

i have my last exam todaaaaaaaayy , oh i can smell the freedom after this week ..


----------



## siserilla

Accidents are super scary and the sound once the car hits is the worst! Cars are replaceable but you are not. 



brintee said:


> Thank you *sis*, it was the worst accident I have been in. Pretty scary stuff. Thank goodness no one got seriously hurt, well, besides Charlotte (my car ).


----------



## jancedtif

brintee said:


> Cute *sis*! Glad you had fun! What are you doing up so late miss *jan*??



Acting like I don't have to get up tomorrow!



immashoesaddict said:


> happy birthday* NAKIE* & *CHELLEY*!!
> 
> B! I just read...wtf?????????????????????????????????????????? i hope youre okay
> 
> i have my last exam todaaaaaaaayy , oh i can smell the freedom after this week ..



Yay *imma*!!  

I'm going to bed now!  Night ladies!


----------



## siserilla

Happy Birthday *Naked* and *Chelley*!


----------



## siserilla

Night *Jance*!!


----------



## brintee

I am ok imma, I think im going to feel it tomorrow though. DBF and I slammed our heads pretty badly. But, overall ok. Thanks* Sis & imma*! :hugs

Night *Jan*!


----------



## siserilla

I need to get to bed too. Nite ladies!


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning ladies!!


----------



## siserilla

Morning *jance*!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Morning *Jan & Sis * 

*Sis* - we're shirt twins.  I have the same one from H&M.  The color is so pretty and perfect for the summer.  Fall, too with some creative layering


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Sis* and *DC*!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning ladies!


----------



## siserilla

Morning *DC* and *moshi*!

*DC*, I fell in love with the color of the shirt when I saw it. I'm thinking about pairing it with a long pearl necklace and once it gets cooler (I don't think that is ever going to happen in Florida) it'll look cute with a cardigan or blazer.


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies 

Have the day off today, nothing to drive to work ush:


----------



## jancedtif

Hey* Moshi* and* Brin*!  

*Brin* what happened to your car?


----------



## brintee

I got into an accident last night. I was pretty much sandwiched between two cars. Im sure I wont have Charlotte back for awhile...



jancedtif said:


> Hey* Moshi* and* Brin*!
> 
> *Brin* what happened to your car?


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *b *and *jan*

*b* - glad to hear everyone's okay!


----------



## phiphi

morning *sis, jan, B, DC & moshi*! i can't stay but wanted to pop in to say hello.
i'm sorry to hear about the accident last night *B* but so relieved that you're okay. 
have a great day everyone!


----------



## jancedtif

brintee said:


> I got into an accident last night. I was pretty much sandwiched between two cars. Im sure I wont have Charlotte back for awhile...


OMG!!!  Are you alright?    Is your car totaled?


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Phi*!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *p*!!


----------



## brintee

Thank you ladies!  Im grateful to be ok and that everyone else was too. 
I dont think the car is totaled, but there is some pretty extensive damage...


----------



## jancedtif

^I'm just so glad you and yours were not badly harmed.


----------



## brintee

^^Thank you sweets  

Now, on to a happier note, I want some JCs from Pam Jenkins, but she wont answer meeee!


----------



## jancedtif

^I want the silver Gres pump, but I don't want to spend $500.


----------



## brintee

^^Did you email her? The price on there doesnt have the VAT deducted yet, so it will probably less thank $500


----------



## jancedtif

^No, and I completely forgot about VAT.  Thanks for enabling* Brin*...


----------



## buzzytoes

Did anyone catch Today this morning?? I am pretty sure Ann was wearing B&W Greissimos but I was watching upstairs on the smaller TV so I couldn't quite tell.

Sorry about your accident Brintee!!! Glad you are ok, hope it is not too much of a hassle to get your car fixed.


----------



## moshi_moshi

wish they had shoes in my size!!  i totally would have gone for those nude fifis!


----------



## chelleybelley

good morning *jan, sis, B, moshi, DC, P, buzzy!! *

btw, thanks so much for all the bday wishes yesterday!! =)

*B*, so glad to hear you're okay.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Morning All...

*Brin* - sorry to hear about your accident, but relieved to know that there weren't any injuries..


----------



## jancedtif

Hey* Buzzy* and *Chelley*!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *buzzy*, *chelley* and *DC*!


----------



## brintee

Anytime! 



jancedtif said:


> ^No, and I completely forgot about VAT.  Thanks for enabling* Brin*...



Thanks sweetie! I hope it isnt either, we will see today hopefully! 



buzzytoes said:


> Did anyone catch Today this morning?? I am pretty sure Ann was wearing B&W Greissimos but I was watching upstairs on the smaller TV so I couldn't quite tell.
> 
> Sorry about your accident Brintee!!! Glad you are ok, hope it is not too much of a hassle to get your car fixed.



Thanks* chelley*!! 



chelleybelley said:


> good morning *jan, sis, B, moshi, DC, P, buzzy!! *
> 
> btw, thanks so much for all the bday wishes yesterday!! =)
> 
> *B*, so glad to hear you're okay.



Thanks so much *DC*!!  DBF & I are still going to go to the ER today, I want to take the right steps and make sure im covered. We did slam our heads pretty badly and his arm is cut up. A little sore today, so I want to make sure if it gets worse, we are covered KWIM?



DC-Cutie said:


> Morning All...
> 
> *Brin* - sorry to hear about your accident, but relieved to know that there weren't any injuries..


----------



## karwood

Good Morning Ladies!!!! Beautiful day here in Chicago. I hope everybody is getting some sunny weather as well!


----------



## chelleybelley

hey *kar*!!  it was gorgeous yesterday, but unfortunately today it is dark and cloudy. =(


----------



## Dukeprincess

jancedtif said:


> ^No, and I completely forgot about VAT. Thanks for enabling* Brin*...


 


brintee said:


> ^^Did you email her? The price on there doesnt have the VAT deducted yet, so it will probably less thank $500


 
Right, deduct 18% VAT and add $20 for shipping costs.

Pam is good, she will respond.  She emailed me informing me the sale started.

What JCs do you want *B*?  I just bought the Lace MJs for work.  More importantly, are you okay?  I just took my car in this morning from the hit and run this weekend.

Morning *p, moshi, jan, kar, miss q, DC, and B.  *Sorry if I missed anyone.


----------



## karwood

chelleybelley said:


> hey *kar*!! it was gorgeous yesterday, but unfortunately today it is dark and cloudy. =(


 
It sounds like you guys are getting the weather we've had for the last days.

BTW, do you live in NYC? What is the weather forecast for this weekend? I am flying to NYC this Friday to visit my daughter.


----------



## DC-Cutie

brintee said:


> Thanks so much *DC*!!  DBF & I are still going to go to the ER today, I want to take the right steps and make sure im covered. We did slam our heads pretty badly and his arm is cut up. A little sore today, so I want to make sure if it gets worse, we are covered KWIM?


 
**in my loving girlfriend voice**  Girl, you betta get to the ER, soon!!!!  Slammed heads and cut arm is not good...


----------



## brintee

Hey *duke*, yes im ok, a little whiplash, but im sure it will pass 

I want these: https://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/productdetails-Zing/5720.html

Glad you are getting your car fixed, what a week it has been huh? lol

What lace MJs did you get? I cant find them...



Dukeprincess said:


> Right, deduct 18% VAT and add $20 for shipping costs.
> 
> Pam is good, she will respond.  She emailed me informing me the sale started.
> 
> What JCs do you want *B*?  I just bought the Lace MJs for work.  More importantly, are you okay?  I just took my car in this morning from the hit and run this weekend.
> 
> Morning *p, moshi, jan, kar, miss q, DC, and B.  *Sorry if I missed anyone.



Hehe! Yes, we are going in a couple hours. My grandma has to take us up there since I dont have a car anymore lol



DC-Cutie said:


> **in my loving girlfriend voice**  Girl, you betta get to the ER, soon!!!!  Slammed heads and cut arm is not good...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Yes, it has been an awful week. 

No, no, the name of the shoe is "Lace" and it is a Mary Jane.  Pam has them in red, but I got black.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I got my hair cut yesterday!!!!!


----------



## brintee

Ohhh, I see! What a fabulous price! They are so cute!!



Dukeprincess said:


> Yes, it has been an awful week.
> 
> No, no, the name of the shoe is "Lace" and it is a Mary Jane.  Pam has them in red, but I got black.



Ohh yay! I love haircuts! I am getting my hair professionally dyed next month, im pretty excited! I always do it myself! lol

What does it look like??



DC-Cutie said:


> I got my hair cut yesterday!!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Is it just me or does PJ's sale only look to be around 20% off?  

I wanted the python Pigalles, but not at $700.


----------



## DC-Cutie

brintee said:


> Ohh yay! I love haircuts! I am getting my hair professionally dyed next month, im pretty excited! I always do it myself! lol
> 
> What does it look like??


 
what color are you getting?

Here are some pics from the another thread I posted in:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/nappy-kinky-and-lovin-it-564819-33.html#post15663153


----------



## karwood

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ASHA AND MELIA!!!!! *


----------



## ChenChen

Hi ladies!!  I haven't been in the chat thread in AGES and I've missed everyone! 

Happy belated birthday to *chelley *and *naked*! 

*brint *- Go to the ER STAT!  Hope you're feeling okay!


----------



## ChenChen

Oooh... and just saw *karwood's* post!

Happy birthday to Melia and Asha!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Very nice *DC.*


----------



## Dukeprincess

Happy Birthday *Asha and Melia!* 

*ChenChen!!*


----------



## ChenChen

Hi *dukie*!!  How are you??


----------



## brintee

Ohhhh I love it!! I have dark brown hair that shines like a burgundy color. So ill probably get some really dark low lites and maybe some auburn highlights. Im not exactly sure though, I never get my hair colored so ill leave it up to the hairdresser mostly. I just need a change..



DC-Cutie said:


> what color are you getting?
> 
> Here are some pics from the another thread I posted in:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/nappy-kinky-and-lovin-it-564819-33.html#post15663153



Woo hooo! I second this!! 



karwood said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ASHA AND MELIA!!!!! *


----------



## chelleybelley

*ChenChen*!!!!!!  TY & How are you?!

*HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY ASHA & MELIA!!! *


----------



## brintee

Thank you* chen*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am okay *ChenChen*, how are you?  I say go for the WS Biancas!


----------



## ChenChen

Hi *chelley*!!  I'm doing well, thanks for asking!  Been busy with family stuff but thank goodness I'm getting a good handle on things now!  How are you?  LOVE the nude biancas in your avatar - they're the PERFECT match for you!!


----------



## ChenChen

Dukeprincess said:


> I am okay *ChenChen*, how are you?  I say go for the WS Biancas!



I'm pretty good now!  And LOL normally I would just pull the trigger but I've been so bad - I already got the MBBs, eekk!  I'm still torn whether or not I should return the MBBs though, and either get them from a SA I like (cuz I just got them from some random SA), or just buy something else entirely haha!


----------



## ChenChen

*DC* - Love your hair!! It looks awesome!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *duke* and *chen*!!!

*chen* - i LOVE the MBBs.... i wish they were practical for me but i know they would end up sitting in my closet.....so gorgeous though... i will have to live vicariously through all the other lovely ladies who have purchased them.


----------



## ChenChen

Hi *moshi*!  Thank you, and they're definitely a special occasion shoe for me too!  So, so gorgeous in person, but I'm wondering whether or not they'll just end up sitting in my closet too!

*karwood *- I'm blaming my MBB purchase on you - they look fantastic on you!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke's *DVF Alarm is about to go into overdrive !!!!!  DVF on Guilt today!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Meh, it is only shoes.  I am in the Paige Denim boutique currently.


----------



## karwood

ChenChen said:


> Hi *moshi*! Thank you, and they're definitely a special occasion shoe for me too! So, so gorgeous in person, but I'm wondering whether or not they'll just end up sitting in my closet too!
> 
> *karwood *- I'm blaming my MBB purchase on you - they look fantastic on you!!


 

Where are your modeling pics? I need to see them, so I can further enable you into keeping them


----------



## chelleybelley

hi *kar*!!

I wish I could buy jeans online.  I always have to try them on before I purchase.. especially skinnies cause 1) I'm super short; and 2) My hips/butt/waist are bigger than the rest of my body but my legs are normal-sized.  Jeans suck. =(  I can only wear those super-stretch denim type deal thing.  I need me some Apple Bottom jeans lol...


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^  Whatever, *chelley.* Come to DC, I will show you an "Apple Bottom"


----------



## chelleybelley

^^ lol *dukieB].  oh you have got the most fab body ever.... i'm so jealous of beautiful, tall ladies!!*


----------



## karwood

Hi *chelley! * I hate buying jeans! It's just as bad as buying  swimsuits.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Omigosh swimsuits are THE WORST.   Hate it!

I stick to certain brands that I *know* fit my body.  I know J.Brand and Paige work for me, so if those on Rue or Gilt, I pounce.  TR also works in certain cuts.  Others I stay far away from.


Why do I love these?  I haven't seen these modeled anywhere, have any of you ladies?
https://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/productdetails-Mazteka/5685.html


----------



## phiphi

happy birthday *melia and asha*! hi *chen*! long time no see!! (modeling pics of your MBBs? please?)
nice haircut *DC*!
hope you ladies are having a good day. started work at 6 am today and now starting to wane... need caffeine.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks guys on the lovely comments on my new 'do!  Cutting curly hair can be tricky, but I was so happy when I left the salon 

*Chelly* - when I hear "Apple Bottom Jean" I break into a song "Apple Bottom jeans, boot with the fur..."


----------



## Dukeprincess

She got low, low, low, low, low, low, loooooooooooow, looooow!


----------



## jancedtif

Teehee!  You ladies are outta control!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

Dukeprincess said:


> She got low, low, low, low, low, low, loooooooooooow, looooow!


 


i'm with you *chelley*... i don't even bother looking at denim online unless it's a style i already have.  how am i the only asian with hips and a butt!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Speaking of hips and butt, here's a true story:

Each time I buy jeans, I always have to them tacked in the waist if I don't want to have to wear a belt.  I have a 27 inch waist with 40 inch hips and a 85 inch arse. :shame: So I've been going to the same lady who does this each time.  Well, I went in last week with a pair of slacks in a tall length that were just too long (amazingly).  The interaction went like this:

Duke:  Hi, how are you today?

Tailor:  Hello!  More pants to take in at the waist?  You so small in the waist but so round on the hips and thighs.  

Duke:  (feeling like Fatty McFatterson) Umm actually, the waist is fine, it is the length this time.

Tailor:  Really?  You so tall!  They are too long?  Okay, well go try them on.

Duke embarrassed and defeated heads to the dressing room.


----------



## buzzytoes

Duke you crack me up!!!


----------



## chelleybelley

DC-Cutie said:


> Thanks guys on the lovely comments on my new 'do! Cutting curly hair can be tricky, but I was so happy when I left the salon
> 
> *Chelly* - when I hear "Apple Bottom Jean" I break into a song "Apple Bottom jeans, boot with the fur..."


 
LOL *DC*... I have the song stuck in my head... your hair looks awesome btw 



Dukeprincess said:


> She got low, low, low, low, low, low, loooooooooooow, looooow!


 
LOL *duke*


----------



## chelleybelley

moshi_moshi said:


> i'm with you *chelley*... i don't even bother looking at denim online unless it's a style i already have. how am i the only asian with hips and a butt!!


 
*moshi* -- i feel your pain!  all my asian friends are have proportionate body parts, then in comes Gigantor Michelle walking through knocking things over with her hips without even knowing it :shame:

One time we had a couple of friends over for some beer and wine.  I brought some open bottles out to the coffee table where everyone was sitting.... and I went back to the kitchen to grab a couple more.  As I walked away, I heard the sound of falling/breaking glass.  I turned around and DH looked at me and said, "Baby, your a*s just knocked down all the beers you brought over."   I didn't even feel it!  Oops.



Dukeprincess said:


> Speaking of hips and butt, here's a true story:
> 
> Each time I buy jeans, I always have to them tacked in the waist if I don't want to have to wear a belt. I have a 27 inch waist with 40 inch hips and a 85 inch arse. :shame: So I've been going to the same lady who does this each time. Well, I went in last week with a pair of slacks in a tall length that were just too long (amazingly). The interaction went like this:
> 
> Duke: Hi, how are you today?
> 
> Tailor: Hello! More pants to take in at the waist? You so small in the waist but so round on the hips and thighs.
> 
> Duke: (feeling like Fatty McFatterson) Umm actually, the waist is fine, it is the length this time.
> 
> Tailor: Really? You so tall! They are too long? Okay, well go try them on.
> 
> Duke embarrassed and defeated heads to the dressing room.


 
*Duke*!!! omg!! :lolots:


----------



## Dukeprincess

buzzytoes said:


> Duke you crack me up!!!


 
  Oh yes *buzzy*, my life is one big stand up comedy routine.  My friends swear I should go on tour.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Dukeprincess said:


> Speaking of hips and butt, here's a true story:
> 
> Each time I buy jeans, I always have to them tacked in the waist if I don't want to have to wear a belt. I have a 27 inch waist with 40 inch hips and a 85 inch arse. :shame:


 
I stopped reading after this. DIZZAYUUUUUM!!



I'm jealous....


I missed all the birthdays! Happy belated birthday *chelly* and *naked* and Happy birthday to *asha* and *melia*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

chelleybelley said:


> *moshi* -- i feel your pain! all my asian friends are have proportionate body parts, then in comes Gigantor Michelle walking through knocking things over with her hips without even knowing it :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> *Duke*!!! omg!! :lolots:


 
You are in NO WAY gigantor *chelley.  *But you should come to my tailor with me, she really would die!  



KlassicKouture said:


> I stopped reading after this. DIZZAYUUUUUM!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jealous....


 
Don't be* KK.   *Finding a swimsuit bottom to cover all this is like asking for a tarp to cover the Grand Canyon.


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> *Chelly* - when I hear "Apple Bottom Jean" I break into a song "Apple Bottom jeans, boot with the fur..."


 
*DC* i've been humming that all afternoon!! My BFF's 2 year old sings it but just the "low low low" part. LOL.



moshi_moshi said:


> i'm with you *chelley*... i don't even bother looking at denim online unless it's a style i already have. how am i the only asian with hips and a butt!!


 


chelleybelley said:


> *moshi* -- i feel your pain! all my asian friends are have proportionate body parts, then in comes Gigantor Michelle walking through knocking things over with her hips without even knowing it :shame:


 
PSSHHTT! (and i say that with love) you two are GORGEOUS. people would die to have such fabulous figures as yours!!  



Dukeprincess said:


> Oh yes *buzzy*, my life is one big stand up comedy routine. My friends swear I should go on tour.


 
*dukie* you should - you're killing me here! 
but i've seen you IRL dear, and none of those words you are using apply. okaythanksverymuchmuah!


hi *buzzy, klassic*! *waving* how are you?


----------



## DC-Cutie

you guys are too funny..... :lolots:  

I lived a life previously void of a gluteus maximus.  Recently, however, I have gained some extra poundage in my trunk.  So now I'm trying to walk, run, sweat it off.  It's life changing and I don't like it.  My hips are ok, I've just got extra booty - even my family noticed at Christmas time..


----------



## chelleybelley

^^ *DC*, that's a good thing!!  no width, just some extra booty... that is definitely a good thing!


----------



## Dukeprincess

"A Day in the Life of DP--A Comedic Journey" --sound good *P?* :okay:

What!?  Really *DC?*  Every woman on my Mom's side of the family has lots of suitcases, equipment and other junk in their trunks.   If I had no "junk" I swear my family would be like nogood:


----------



## KlassicKouture

Hey *phiphi*!!

*Dukie*, that's a problem I wouldn't mind having LOL! I don't have a donk...I've got a dink! *cries*


----------



## chelleybelley

LOL *P* -- I just saw your post!  I actually just bought a pair of Apple Bottoms for my 2-yr. old goddaughter's bday because she always sings the song.  Soooo cute!  So funny that kids sing this song and have no idea what it's about..

thanks *klassic* for the belated bday wishes! =)


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> "A Day in the Life of DP--A Comedic Journey" --sound good *P?* :okay:
> 
> What!? Really *DC?* Every woman on my Mom's side of the family has lots of suitcases, equipment and other junk in their trunks. If I had no "junk" I swear my family would be like nogood:


 
My mom's side of the family is relatively slim, no 'donks' to be had.  I look at the women on my father's side - they have 'donks' but not the kind that knock over beers or worthy of tablecloth draping - LOL...

*KlassicKouture* - what is your address, I will fedex you some of my donk


----------



## chelleybelley

DC-Cutie said:


> My mom's side of the family is relatively slim, no 'donks' to be had. I look at the women on my father's side - they have 'donks' but not the kind that knock over beers or worthy of tablecloth draping - LOL...
> 
> *KlassicKouture* - what is your address, I will fedex you some of my donn


 
:lolots:


----------



## DC-Cutie

chelleybelley said:


> LOL *P* -- I just saw your post! I actually just bought a pair of Apple Bottoms for my 2-yr. old goddaughter's bday because she always sings the song. Soooo cute! So funny that kids sing this song and have no idea what it's about..


 
as a kid I would sing "afternoon delight' to my hearts content, thinking it was about someone having an afternoon delight of ice cold lemonde, ice cream or something refreshing.  Little did I know that 'refreshment' was something on the naughty side


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> as a kid I would sing "afternoon delight' to my hearts content, thinking it was about someone having an afternoon delight of ice cold lemonde, ice cream or something refreshing. Little did I know that 'refreshment' was something on the naughty side


 
Hahahaha, that is like me singing Spice Girls "Two Become One."  My Mom was like "umm do you know what that means?"  Little Duke is like


----------



## Dukeprincess

KlassicKouture said:


> Hey *phiphi*!!
> 
> *Dukie*, that's a problem I wouldn't mind having LOL! I don't have a donk...I've got a dink! *cries*


 
Trust me, I will happily mail you some of mine too.  But with a little of mine and *DC'*s then you might need to hit up Kanye's Work Out Plan.  LOL


----------



## chelleybelley

DC-Cutie said:


> as a kid I would sing "afternoon delight' to my hearts content, thinking it was about someone having an afternoon delight of ice cold lemonde, ice cream or something refreshing. Little did I know that 'refreshment' was something on the naughty side


 


Dukeprincess said:


> Hahahaha, that is like me singing Spice Girls "Two Become One." My Mom was like "umm do you know what that means?" Little Duke is like


 
:lolots:  hahahhaha... oh the innocence...


----------



## KlassicKouture

DC-Cutie said:


> My mom's side of the family is relatively slim, no 'donks' to be had. I look at the women on my father's side - they have 'donks' but not the kind that knock over beers or worthy of tablecloth draping - LOL...
> 
> *KlassicKouture* - what is your address, I will fedex you some of my donk


 
Yaaaaay thanks *DC*! *fist pumps*

Send it to: 

123 Bootylackous Circle
Nassatal, GA 

It's located in the flatlands.


----------



## phiphi

omg you ladies are hilarious. i'm laughing out loud. chuckles.
*klassic* love your address!! hahahahaha!
can you please send some donk up here too! thanks! 
so true about the songs and lyrics though. my oldest was listening to some kanye with me and asked "mom, why is he calling the woman heartless?" *P* turns the radio off and puts classical music CDs in...


----------



## moshi_moshi

Dukeprincess said:


> Speaking of hips and butt, here's a true story:
> 
> Each time I buy jeans, I always have to them tacked in the waist if I don't want to have to wear a belt. I have a 27 inch waist with 40 inch hips and a 85 inch arse. :shame: So I've been going to the same lady who does this each time. Well, I went in last week with a pair of slacks in a tall length that were just too long (amazingly). The interaction went like this:
> 
> Duke: Hi, how are you today?
> 
> Tailor: Hello! More pants to take in at the waist? You so small in the waist but so round on the hips and thighs.
> 
> Duke: (feeling like Fatty McFatterson) Umm actually, the waist is fine, it is the length this time.
> 
> Tailor: Really? You so tall! They are too long? Okay, well go try them on.
> 
> Duke embarrassed and defeated heads to the dressing room.


 


and *Duke* I have seen you in person, you have a fabulous figure!



chelleybelley said:


> *moshi* -- i feel your pain! all my asian friends are have proportionate body parts, then in comes Gigantor Michelle walking through knocking things over with her hips without even knowing it :shame:
> 
> One time I was walking in our living room near the coffee table. We had a couple of friends over for some beer and wine. I brought some open bottles out to the coffee table where everyone was sitting.... and I went back to the kitchen to grab a couple more. As I walked away, I heard the sound of falling/breaking glass. I turned around and DH looked at me and said, "Baby, your a*s just knocked down all the beers you brought over." Oops.


 
LOL!!  and *chelley* i have seen you in person as well....you also have a fabulous figure too!


----------



## DC-Cutie

KlassicKouture said:


> Yaaaaay thanks *DC*! *fist pumps*
> 
> Send it to:
> 
> 123 Bootylackous Circle
> Nassatal, GA
> 
> It's located in the flatlands.


 
I literally have tears in my eyes....  might need to close the office door.  You ladies are on a roll this afternoon.  The things we do for entertainment to get us through hump-day :lolots::lolots:


----------



## Dukeprincess

KlassicKouture said:


> Yaaaaay thanks *DC*! *fist pumps*
> 
> Send it to:
> 
> 123 Bootylackous Circle
> Nassatal, GA
> 
> It's located in the flatlands.


 
OMG.  



phiphi said:


> omg you ladies are hilarious. i'm laughing out loud. chuckles.
> *klassic* love your address!! hahahahaha!
> can you please send some donk up here too! thanks!
> so true about the songs and lyrics though. my oldest was listening to some kanye with me and asked "mom, why is he calling the woman heartless?" *P* turns the radio off and puts classical music CDs in...


 
*P *is like umm, what did you say?  You mean "Hero" like Mariah Carey is talking about?  Let me find that CD....

My Mom used to turn on gospel music when I asked questions like that.  The radio went from Marvin Gaye to CeCe Winans.  LOL


----------



## chelleybelley

phiphi said:


> omg you ladies are hilarious. i'm laughing out loud. chuckles.
> 
> klassic love your address!! hahahahaha!
> 
> can you please send some donk up here too! thanks!
> 
> so true about the songs and lyrics though. my oldest was listening to some kanye with me and asked "mom, why is he calling the woman heartless?" P turns the radio off and puts classical music CDs in...



hahahahaha...

This kid at church last week in the middle of mass starts bustin' out singing, "PANTS ON THE GROUND, PANTS ON THE GROUND, LOOKIN' LIKE A FOOL WITH YOUR PANTS ON THE GROUND!!!!"  Had to be 3 years old... but EVERYONE just started laughing...


----------



## phiphi

chelleybelley said:


> This kid at church last week in the middle of mass starts bustin' out singing, "PANTS ON THE GROUND, PANTS ON THE GROUND, LOOKIN' LIKE A FOOL WITH YOUR PANTS ON THE GROUND!!!!" Had to be 3 years old... but EVERYONE just started laughing...


 
OMG i just chuckled loudly. gotta close my office door. wiping tears...

right *duke*!! here, let's listen to some blues or jazz or orchestra.. how about some henry mancini?


----------



## Dukeprincess

chelleybelley said:


> This kid at church last week in the middle of mass starts bustin' out singing, "PANTS ON THE GROUND, PANTS ON THE GROUND, LOOKIN' LIKE A FOOL WITH YOUR PANTS ON THE GROUND!!!!" Had to be 3 years old... but EVERYONE just started laughing...


 
OMFG.  NO WAY!  I would have DIED.  :lolots:  

His poor parents though, can you imagine their faces!   :shame:


----------



## chelleybelley

DC-Cutie said:


> I literally have tears in my eyes.... might need to close the office door. You ladies are on a roll this afternoon. The things we do for entertainment to get us through hump-day :lolots::lolots:


 
Hahahahahha Amen to that!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Bwahahahahahahaha!!

You gals are tooooo funny!

:lolots:


----------



## Dukeprincess

I have to say this is the best Chat has been in a LONG TIME.  I am cracking up!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> My Mom used to turn on gospel music when I asked questions like that. The radio went from Marvin Gaye to CeCe Winans. LOL


 
you know that song by BeBe and CeCe - addictive love?  Well, I thought that was about a couple falling deeply in love...  alas, it was about loving the Lord **big sigh**


----------



## chelleybelley

Aww boo, I hate to leave in the middle of all the Hump Day fun... gotta run to a 3 o'clock meeting.  I'll chat with you later.... thanks for the laughs!  Much needed!!!


----------



## chelleybelley

Dukeprincess said:


> I have to say this is the best Chat has been in a LONG TIME. I am cracking up!


 
ITA!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

chelleybelley said:


> hahahahaha...
> 
> This kid at church last week in the middle of mass starts bustin' out singing, "PANTS ON THE GROUND, PANTS ON THE GROUND, LOOKIN' LIKE A FOOL WITH YOUR PANTS ON THE GROUND!!!!" Had to be 3 years old... but EVERYONE just started laughing...


 
"... lookin' like a fool with you pants on the ground... pick 'em up"  

my next door office buddy thinks I'm laughing at a joke he sent..  little does he know, that joke was drier than day old break..  I'm laughing at ya'll :lolots:


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> you know that song by BeBe and CeCe - addictive love? Well, I thought that was about a couple falling deeply in love... alas, it was about loving the Lord **big sigh**


 
Awww, poor *DC.  *Well they do fall deeply in love...just not with each other. 

Now *KK *has got me singing Soulja Boy in my head..."she gotta donk, she gotta donk..."


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> "... lookin' like a fool with you pants on the ground... pick 'em up"
> 
> my next door office buddy thinks I'm laughing at a joke he sent.. little does he know, that joke was drier than day old break.. I'm laughing at ya'll :lolots:


 
Hahahaha, I bet office buddy is like patting himself on the back for his lame joke too!


----------



## KlassicKouture

DC-Cutie said:


> you know that song by BeBe and CeCe - addictive love? Well, I thought that was about a couple falling deeply in love... alas, it was about loving the Lord **big sigh**


 
*thinks about it*

Wow, yeah it really is! 

I gotta go, ladies. The slow bus is here to pick me up.

:shame:


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^

Beep! Beep!    LOL


----------



## KlassicKouture

Dukeprincess said:


> Now *KK *has got me singing Soulja Boy in my head..."she gotta donk, she gotta donk..."


 


I'm dancing at my desk lol


----------



## phiphi

lol ladies. back to work! have a great afternoon.
thanks for the levity - so very needed today!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Me too *KK!* 

Blah, I guess I should finish this assignment for bossman.  Back to the grind!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^
> 
> Beep! Beep!  LOL


 
toot, toot... yeah, beep, beep!!!!


----------



## ChenChen

karwood said:


> Where are your modeling pics? I need to see them, so I can further enable you into keeping them



No modeling pics yet cuz every time I look at them I fall in love with them a little more and I'm trying to be reasonable with my purchases!  I'll take some soon though!  You really are the ultimate enabler with all your gorgeous modeling pics!!  



phiphi said:


> happy birthday *melia and asha*! hi *chen*! long time no see!! (modeling pics of your MBBs? please?)
> nice haircut *DC*!
> hope you ladies are having a good day. started work at 6 am today and now starting to wane... need caffeine.



Hi *phi*!!  Hope everything's going well!   I'll try to take modeling pics soon!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm about to 'hit the road, jack" and head to J. Crew (my normal pit stop on the way home - LOL)


----------



## ChenChen

You ladies are cracking me up!! :lolots: See you later, *phi *, *DC*, and *duke*!!

*DC *- I LOVE JCrew!  Luckily I don't live too close to one or I'll be in trouble!


----------



## buzzytoes

You girls are killing me!!! Sign me up for the booty donor list please - I have more than my fair share to give away to anyone who's willing. I would like to sign up to be a boob donee though cuz I could certainly use the extra boost up top.  If it ain't one thing it's another....


----------



## KlassicKouture

buzzytoes said:


> You girls are killing me!!! Sign me up for the booty donor list please - I have more than my fair share to give away to anyone who's willing. I would like to sign up to be a boob donee though cuz I could certainly use the extra boost up top.  If it ain't one thing it's another....


 
Now THAT I can help with!

I feel so uneven...like I'm gonna topple over at any moment. The booty will keep me stable LOL


----------



## siserilla

Hi ladies!! 

I have a friend that has always given me a hard time for how much I spend on CLs. Well last week she posted some link on my facebook page for some fake CLs and she said I know how much you love these silly things and I responded that I do love them but only the real ones. Now, her and another friend of mine are talking about purchasing some fake Maggies. I want to say something but I don't want to come across as a snot so I think I may just keep my mouth shut.


----------



## siserilla

Also, does anyone know how the Zoupi runs? I asked in the sizing reference thread but no one has responded to me. I think they may be my next purchase.


----------



## buzzytoes

Sis you need to tell your friend that fakes are never as pretty as the real thing!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sis - tell them their feet will get sever blisters and deform something awful if they purchase the fakes!


----------



## siserilla

*buzzy* & *dc*, they look terrible!! It's going to be such a waste of $100. I know they would take it the wrong way if I said anything to them as they think it's absolutely ridiculous that I spend what I do on shoes/clothes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

siserilla said:


> *buzzy* & *dc*, they look terrible!! It's going to be such a waste of $100. I know they would take it the wrong way if I said anything to them as they think it's absolutely ridiculous that I spend what I do on shoes/clothes.



don't say a word.  Let those fakes fall to pieces while they're wearing them and then they will see that the quality can't be duplicated, thus the reason for the hefty price-tag on yours and $100 for theirs.  You get what you pay for.


----------



## siserilla

Exactly!! This is the reason I have no problem shelling out money for quality items because I know they will last.


----------



## compulsive

Hi ladies.. just popping in to say that I am fuming mad right now!  I just went to pump gas and while I was pumping gas, I heard this funny noise and I look down and there is gas EVERYWHERE on the ground and all over my car. The automatic shut off apparently wasn't working so it didn't stop pumping even though my gas tank was over filling! I went in and told the lady and all she said was that she'd let them know and didn't do anything else about it. She made me pay for all of it.. didn't even offer to help me clean it up or a free car wash or ANYTHING. She didn't care whatsoever. Nor did she even come out and put a sign up that said that the gas pump was out of order! I am SO f***ing pissed off right now. I had to clean it up all by myself.. paid more than I should have.. smell like gas and so does my freaking car! :censor:


----------



## siserilla

*compulsive*, I'm so sorry to hear that happened to you!! The same thing happened to me 3-4 months ago but my car is a diesel so it smelled even worse. I was on my way to work so I had to buy new clothes and shoes. I was absolutely furious so I know exactly how you feel. I'm scared to death of pumping gas now. Lol


----------



## ChenChen

Sorry to hear about what happened, *compulsive*! 

*sis *- no idea about the Zoupis sizing but can't wait to see when you get them!


----------



## KlassicKouture

I'm so sorry to hear that, *compulsive*. Hope things get better soon!


----------



## CMP86

Evening ladies anyone here?


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning ladies!

*Vee* I'm so sorry that happened to you.


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning jan!!!  

*vee* - that sucks, sorry that you had to deal with that bs!!  call and complain to a manager or something??


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Moshi*!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Morning Ladies


----------



## jancedtif

Hey DC!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *DC*!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Hey *Jan*, Hey *Moshi * 

*Brin *- I got an invite to an evening at J.Crew in NYC!!!!!  I'm super excited.  It's not until later this summer, but happy already!!


----------



## surlygirl

hi, ladies!

*dc *- that sounds so exciting!


----------



## jancedtif

I'm so jealous *DC*!  

Hey* Surly* (again)!


----------



## buzzytoes

Morning Ladies!!!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Buzzy*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Good Morning all!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey* Duke*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey *Jan!*  Okay, I am on overload. Stanley Korshak has an extra 20% off sale and J. Brand is on Rue.  

Must remain calm.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Hey chicas!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

How is everyone?


----------



## KlassicKouture

I'm so tired for some reason. But today is a day of pampering (despite being stuck at work) so I'm happy!

How are you, *Duke*?


----------



## jancedtif

Dukeprincess said:


> Hey *Jan!*  Okay, I am on overload. Stanley Korshak has an extra 20% off sale and J. Brand is on Rue.
> 
> Must remain calm.



Hold it together!

I doing fine!  And you?


----------



## jancedtif

KlassicKouture said:


> Hey chicas!!



Hola* KK*!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Hey *Jan!* Okay, I am on overload. Stanley Korshak has an extra 20% off sale and J. Brand is on Rue.
> 
> Must remain calm.


 

*Duke* - step away from the PC...  

Hey, *KK*


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am good, didn't buy anything, remembered I am cutting a large check tomorrow for my car and then saving for a new LV!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Hey *Jan* and *DC*!

I'm off to the nail salon and lunch!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

So jealous!  Have fun!


----------



## ChenChen

Morning ladies!!


----------



## chelleybelley

Hi Ladies -- just popping in to say hello before heading out to lunch. Hope everyone's doing well...


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *ChenChen* and *Chelley*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

My wallet is safe...for now 

All of this sale madness has me anxious!


----------



## jancedtif

^Me too!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Did you ever find your Very Verys?  I want those Pigalles from PJ, but at 20% that isn't much of a deal. ush:


----------



## jancedtif

^Not yet!  How I wish the watersnake ones would go on sale!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Right!  We can dream can't we?


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies!


----------



## roussel

hey brin! what size did you take on the nude clichy?  i am also debating whether to get them from lvr or from mount st.  i dunno how much total they'll charge me from mount st.


----------



## jancedtif

Yep *Duke*!  We sure can!

Hey* Brintee*!!  

Hey *Roussel*!!


----------



## ChenChen

Hey *chelley*, *brint *and *roussel*!

Hi *jance*!


----------



## roussel

hey janced, chen, duke, chelley!


----------



## brintee

Hey *jan*!

*Rousse*l, get them from Mount. It cost me $500 including shipping. I went .5 size up and they are a little tight. They are cut more narrow with a shorter vamp...


----------



## ChenChen

Does pamjenkins do a second markdown?  I'm trying to be good but if the pair I want is discounted further...


----------



## roussel

thanks for the tip!  i should get them from mount st then.  so you got 38.5 or 38? i am thinking should i get 38.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey *roussel and B!*

*ChenChen:* She didn't last year, so I doubt she will this year.  What are you eyeing, missy?


----------



## ChenChen

^the hardwick biancas!!  I'm been in love with them ever since *compulsive *got them but I'm such a klutz and they're white LOL!


----------



## ChenChen

*roussel *- Oooh... the nude clichys!   You and *chelley *with your perfect nude CLs are making me want a pair of nude shoes too!!


----------



## roussel

^ chenchen i've been looking for a closed-toe pair for work.  it is either the clichys or the ron rons.  i want the biancas too but may not be suitable for where i work.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Ooh the Biancas and the Clichys are gorgeous!

What is up with all of the spending temptation today?  TB is now having a 50% off sale!  Geez. outs:


----------



## brintee

*Roussel*, I got a 38.5.

Hey *Chen & duke*!


----------



## ChenChen

*roussel *- yeah, the biancas are hot but maybe not too work appropriate.  The clichys and ron rons are amazing too though!!

Hi *brintee*!

*duke *- Uh oh... I did not need to see that!   My puppy chewed up a pair of my TBs so I've been on the hunt for cute comfy flats!  The TB site must have crashed - were there any Revas on sale?


----------



## jancedtif

Hey* Brin*, do you think the 38.5 will work out for you?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Yes, *ChenChen* quite a few pairs in fact.

The website is definitely overloaded.  It is moving at a snails pace.


----------



## ChenChen

^Yeah, I can't even get onto the site - I just get a "Service Temporarily Unavailable" message.  Oh well!  Thanks for the info about the Revas!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Right, it is down for me too, currently.

Oh well.


----------



## roussel

thanks brin! i think i'll go ahead and get the 38, hopefully they'll fit.  i've been spending online too lately.  just got a pair of grey j brands from ruelala, and those bcbg tube skirts from hautelook yesterday.  so tempting!


----------



## ChenChen

^Congrats!  I've been meaning to try on those BCBG tube skirts; I had no idea hautelook had them!  Good for my wallet though LOL!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Me too!  How do they run?  (BCBG skirts)


----------



## roussel

When I tried them at Macys I fit a M, and I wear size 6-8.  They are really flattering on and you can wear them with your top tucked in or with a loose tshirt over.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Thanks *Roussel!*  I am a 4-6, but I have a big arse, so should I try a M too?  or go to a L?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^Thanks *Roussel!* I am a 4-6, but I have a big arse, so should I try a M too? or go to a L?


 
are we back on booty talk today?:lolots:

I told *Surly*, yesterday was the best CL Chat in a long, long while


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh yes *DC*, the booty is always a topic of conversation!

Yes, most definitely!  I left work in a good mood!


----------



## roussel

I have a big arse too Duke! lol
I would go with a M for you too or even a S, but def not a L.  I have room in the M.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm outta here ladies.  Getting into the office at the unGodly hour of 5:22am is about to wear me down!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Nevermind!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Did somebody say booty?!


----------



## Dukeprincess

roussel said:


> I have a big arse too Duke! lol
> I would go with a M for you too or even a S, but def not a L. I have room in the M.


 
Awesome, thanks *roussel! *(my watch fraternal twin )


----------



## Dukeprincess

KlassicKouture said:


> Did somebody say booty?!


----------



## KlassicKouture

_Booty, booty, booty, booty rockin' everywhere!!_

_I foooooound you, Miss New Booty!_


----------



## Dukeprincess

KlassicKouture said:


> _Booty, booty, booty, booty rockin' everywhere!!_
> 
> _I foooooound you, Miss New Booty!_


 



Anyone around?  Which shoe do you like better?  I need a wedge, but not a super high one.

http://www.toryburch.com/toryburch/browse/productDetail.jsp?icProduct=12108615&icSort

OR 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60488?resType=single&keywords=carino


I kind of wanted my toes out since they are supposed to be summery.


----------



## chelleybelley

Did someone say booty?

*chelley bumps in*               _booty_:bump:

ohh *duke*.  i love the carino wedges.  they are sooooo cute.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hahahaha, welcome *chelley!* 

I do too, but I feel like if I buy them now and they go on second cut, I will not be a happy camper.

But part of me that  TB adores the metallic Risley.


----------



## chelleybelley

The Risleys are really adorable too -- AND they look comfy.  I wonder if they're heavy though.  I had a pair of wooden platform sandals and they were rough on my feet because there was no shock absorption and they were really heavy.  Maybe something to think about?

Ah, what the hell... just get both.


----------



## KlassicKouture

I like the Risleys!


----------



## YaYa3

*duke,* i agree that the TBs look really heavy.  they're cute, but ...

the CLs, on the other hand, are gorgeous, but i usually don't like things that tie around my ankles.  they look a little un-summery, too?  keep looking, IMO!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks ladies for the advice.  I will keep searching for some cute sandals. 

How are you *YaYa!?*


----------



## roussel

Dukeprincess said:


> Awesome, thanks *roussel! *(my watch fraternal twin )


speaking of, i got a white one too with white mop and yellow gold from hautelook the other day.  it's your fault! thanks for introducing me to these watches.  i'm wearing the black one now.

i like the carino wedges too duke.  i love leopard print


----------



## YaYa3

i'm great, *duke!!*  i've been keeping up with you by reading here.  sorry about your hit-and-run.  that just stinks.  don't you just detest spending money on something so UNFAIR?!  it burns me up on your behalf!


----------



## phiphi

hi ladies!! just popping by to say hello.. how are you doing? hi *chen, buzzy, DC, duke, yaya, klassic, chelley, roussel* i apologize if i missed anyone.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*over here *P!* here here!!! *


----------



## Dukeprincess

roussel said:


> speaking of, i got a white one too with white mop and yellow gold from hautelook the other day. it's your fault! thanks for introducing me to these watches. i'm wearing the black one now.
> 
> i like the carino wedges too duke. i love leopard print


 
:ninja:  whoopsies, sorry *roussel!*  I must agree though, these watches are the best.  I adore mine and wear it everyday.



YaYa3 said:


> i'm great, *duke!!* i've been keeping up with you by reading here. sorry about your hit-and-run. that just stinks. don't you just detest spending money on something so UNFAIR?! it burns me up on your behalf!


 
YES!   I am happy I am picking my car up tomorrow but not happy that I will be cutting a check for repairs instead of a Damier Azur Galliera!  



phiphi said:


> hi ladies!! just popping by to say hello.. how are you doing? hi *chen, buzzy, DC, duke, yaya, klassic, chelley, roussel* i apologize if i missed anyone.


 
Hey there *P!*


*Hey Nakie!!!*


----------



## phiphi

oopppssiee!! hi *nakie*!!! 

*duke* -  lol!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey hey now, the watches ARE great, *P.* You know you want one...


----------



## YaYa3

*P!*


----------



## phiphi

watches? i thought we were looking at wedges! are we getting watches too!? 

sweet *yaya*!!! how are you!  i was at a conference today and had a few hours before my flight to shop but it was a BUST! despite the best efforts of a few friends, we found nothing in my size.


----------



## siserilla

Hi ladies!


----------



## jancedtif

Evening sweeties!  Watches, wedges and booties oh my!!  We are all over the board this eveing!


----------



## siserilla

I'll add rings to the discussion list. I've been wanting a big flower ring for awhile and I can't decide between these two. 

Kate Spade Oops Daisy Flower Ring

or

Kate Spade Damask Pink Rose Ring

Thoughts?


----------



## espressodolce

Def. the Pink Rose Ring!  Maybe 'cause I like the bling!


----------



## CMP86

I agree with espresso definitely the pink rose ring!


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## indypup

Morning *brin*!

I am being very bad... I'm surfing ebay and TPF while in Biology. :shame:


----------



## brintee

Hey *indy!*  Lol, nice! Im doing it at work! hehe


----------



## chelleybelley

morning *B & indy*!!!

this morning i am dreaming about cranberry satin escandria and teal suede biancas.  Help!


----------



## ChenChen

Morning ladies! 

Hi *brint *and *indy*!


----------



## ChenChen

Hi *chelley*!  CLs were the first thing on my mind when I woke up this morning too!


----------



## ChenChen

Does anyone know if St. Honore is quick to answer emails?  I've never bought a pair from France before so I'm a little lost (like what info they need)!


----------



## CMP86

Good morning brintee and indypup! I'm up early watching the world cup.


----------



## brintee

Hey *chelley, chen & cmp*!

*Chen*, they usually are


----------



## CMP86

Good morning chelley and chen!


----------



## ChenChen

Thanks *brin*!  I'm crossing my fingers they have what I want in my size!!


----------



## ChenChen

Hi *cmp*!


----------



## brintee

I bought my Clichys from there last week, I worked with Alex, she was soooo nice! HOpe you get what you want too sweets!


----------



## ChenChen

^Yay!  I need to pop over to your collection thread to see!!


----------



## chelleybelley

hey *chen & cmp*!!



ChenChen said:


> Does anyone know if St. Honore is quick to answer emails? I've never bought a pair from France before so I'm a little lost (like what info they need)!


 
I just ordered my biancas from them.  They are not very quick to answer e-mails, but I got a tip from *carlinha* to call them first thing in the morning (for us, it's 4:30am EST) and they usually pick up.

** oh runs to see *B'*s collection **


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning ladies!


----------



## CMP86

Good morning moshi!


----------



## brintee

Hey *moshi*!!


----------



## chelleybelley

hey *moshi*!!

*B*, LOVE them... how did you size in the new ones?  I'm contemplating nude... or black... I can't decide lol.


----------



## brintee

Thanks *chelley*!! I went half size up. They are a little tight & I will need to stretch them....

Get both!


----------



## ChenChen

chelleybelley said:


> hey *chen & cmp*!!
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered my biancas from them.  They are not very quick to answer e-mails, but I got a tip from *carlinha* to call them first thing in the morning (for us, it's 4:30am EST) and they usually pick up.
> 
> ** oh runs to see *B'*s collection **



Oooh... thanks for the tip!!  I might just call them!  I'm on pins and needles waiting for an email back LOL!


----------



## ChenChen

Hi *moshi*!


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning ladies!!


----------



## CMP86

Good morning jan!


----------



## chelleybelley

brintee said:


> Thanks *chelley*!! I went half size up. They are a little tight & I will need to stretch them....
> 
> Get both!


 
haha... thanks!!! I'm really tempted to get both...



ChenChen said:


> Oooh... thanks for the tip!! I might just call them! I'm on pins and needles waiting for an email back LOL!


 
and what are you getting, missy?! 

hi *jan*!


----------



## buzzytoes

Good Morning Ladies!!! I just stuffed two donuts and Red Bull in my face and I wonder why my pants are tight.


----------



## ChenChen

^^I don't want to jinx it yet but I'll let you know as soon as I hear back from them! 

And you should definitely get both!! 

Hi *buzzy*!  DH and I are having donuts with coffee today - LOL the breakfast of champions!!


----------



## CMP86

Good morning buzzy!


----------



## chelleybelley

hi *buzzy*!! lol


----------



## phiphi

morning ladies! hope you're doing well today! *waving*


----------



## chelleybelley

hi *p*!!!


----------



## ChenChen

Hi *phi*!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

boy we are chatty this morning!

hey *cmp*, *b*, *chelley*, *jan*, *chen*, *p* and *buzzy*!  did i miss anyone?

our work picnic is today.... i'm leaving at 11... woo hoo!!  great way to start my friday!


----------



## brintee

Dooooooooo it *chelley*!

Good luck *chen*!

Hey* jan, buzzy & P*!!!


----------



## phiphi

hi!! omg this donut talk. drools!


----------



## YaYa3

good morning, everyone!  

i'm just popping in to wish everyone a happy weekend and a GREAT friday!  my son from LA is coming home tonight and i'm in heaven!  haven't seen him since christmas and i have lots to do to get ready for his visit.  i just LOVE it when the whole family is together, so this weekend will be awesome.  

have a fun weekend, everyone!


----------



## brintee

*Yayaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*!! Aww, im so happy for you! Have a wonderful time with your family


----------



## CMP86

Good morning phiphi and Yaya!


----------



## ChenChen

Hi *jan *and *yaya*!  Hope you have a wonderful weekend too!!  Family time is unbeatable!

Thanks again *brint*!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*yayaaaa*!!! have a wonderful weekend with your family!!


----------



## phiphi

*yaya*!!!!!! i hope you have a wonderful time with your family! have a fun weekend love!!


----------



## CMP86

Have a great weekend Yaya!


----------



## jancedtif

I'm sorry I went M.I.A. but my son's in London and I just got finished talking to him via his Xbox!  He's having a great time.  *Yaya* I hope you have a fantastic time with your son!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Hey everyone!

How sweet!! Have a fantastic weekend, *Yaya*!


----------



## chelleybelley

*YAYAAAAAAAAA!!!!! * That sounds like so much fun!!! Have a wonderful weekend!  

hey *KK*!

*jan* -- that's so cool!  i didn't know you could talk through your xBox hehe...


----------



## jancedtif

I didn't either *chelley*.  He had to walk me through it on FB!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Awww, you all are making me miss my mommy! I need to give her a call during my lunch break lol


----------



## CMP86

All this motherly love in this thread makes me wish that my mom was like you ladies! Instead of the careless person that she has become.


----------



## KlassicKouture

CMP86 said:


> All this motherly love in this thread makes me wish that my mom was like you ladies! Instead of the careless person that she has become.


 


Fortunately, your mother's negativity hasn't affected your beautiful spirit!


----------



## CMP86

I just remember what I have. I have a loving husband and we plan to start our family soon and that makes everything 10x better. I do also have my father who is wonderful and has been there for me through thick and thin the last couple years when other have not.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Exactly! Be thankful for all the good in your life!!


----------



## roussel

Just wanna stop by and say 'Happy Friday' to all my ladies!  Hope you have a great weekend.  Happy hour for me later today


----------



## CMP86

Good morning roussel! Have a great Friday and weekend yourself.


----------



## brintee

Hey *roussel!*! Have fun!!


----------



## roussel

hey *brin, cmp*!  thanks again brin for your help


----------



## brintee

Welcome sweets!


----------



## chelleybelley

alright ladies, i'm gonna go get ready for the yankees game tonight.  hoping we don't hit too much traffic on the way to the stadium... it's a gorgeous day today! woot woot!  have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Have fun, *chelley*!!


----------



## CMP86

O   M   G   this soccer match is so dull. Neither team can score a goal right now and the match is almost over.


----------



## KlassicKouture

I just found the cutest clutch that would go perfectly with my ring lizard Maternas. I'm going to be stalking it on the 'bay for the next few days LOL!


----------



## siserilla

Hi ladies!! Does anyone have anything fun planned for the weekend? Unfortunately, I'm working all weekend but that will keep me from spending any money. Lol


----------



## CMP86

I wore out my purple greasepaint simples again today and man do my feet hurt. I ended up buying a pair of old navy flip flops just so I could finish my shopping they hurt so bad. I'm at the point where I don't think I can deal with heels and may only start buying flats from here on out.


----------



## Dukeprincess

:tumbleweed:


----------



## cts900

I know, Duke! Where are the ladies? Out to breakfast with dads and hubbies.....????


----------



## Dukeprincess

I dunno, it is DEAD in here.


----------



## cts900

Huh! Well at least I know you are here in the forum with me, D .  BTW, I love, love, love your avi.


----------



## jancedtif

I hope all your Dads, Brothers and DHs had a great Father's Day!!


----------



## siserilla

Hi everyone!! Just wanted to drop in and say hello. I just got home from work and now I need to clean my house. It's a mess.


----------



## brintee

Hey ladies!! Im picking out colors for my new bike! My cousins are painting it for me! Im so excited!!


----------



## jancedtif

*Brin* be sure to post the pic of your bike when its finished!


----------



## brintee

I sure will!!


----------



## siserilla

*britnee*, don't forget to put a basket on the bike for your CL's


----------



## DC-Cutie

siserilla said:


> *britnee*, don't forget to put a basket on the bike for your CL's



and a bell 

*Sis* - did you apply for the job in NYC?


----------



## phiphi

and tassels!!

good evening ladies! hope you're having a great weekend!


----------



## siserilla

*DC*, no I ended up not applying for it. On Monday, I sent my District Manager an email with the job description and I asked him what his thoughts were about the position. After talking with him, it seems as if it's a job for people that are "settling" down aka it's kind of a dead-end job. He said that he has no doubt in his mind that I could do the job but he feels that someone with my potential would be better suited to move up through the ranks. Our company is huge on internal promotions, the CEO of our company started out in the same training program I did. I feel like I'll probably get a promotion in about 6 months so I'm going to sit tight for now.

Edit: And a cup holder. This is going to be the best bike, ever!!


----------



## brintee

Bahahaha, you girls are so funny! Dont worry, it will have it ALL! My bike will be big pimpin'!


----------



## siserilla

I have a DVF question and I think I've come to the right place. How does the sizing run? I found a wonderful dress on Ebay that I have fallen in love with. It's so fun.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Depends on the style *Sis.* What is the style name.


----------



## buzzytoes

I was watching First Wives Club this afternoon and Goldie Hawn had CLs on!!! Couldn't tell what they were. It was in the auction scene and she is sitting in the front row and as she twirled her foot I saw the red sole. Now I'm wondering if there were more CLs in that movie!


----------



## siserilla

Oops I didn't realize I put the wrong link up there. 

*Duke*, here's the link for the dress: http://cgi.ebay.com/DVF-Diane-Von-F..._WC_Dresses&hash=item563d5f29a8#ht_1324wt_906


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> I was watching First Wives Club this afternoon and Goldie Hawn had CLs on!!! Couldn't tell what they were. It was in the auction scene and she is sitting in the front row and as she twirled her foot I saw the red sole. Now I'm wondering if there were more CLs in that movie!


 
Really??  I never noticed and I watch that movie (along with Steel Magnolia's and the Color Purple) at least once a month.  I'll have to pay closer attention next go-'round.

*Sis* - it's good you ran the opportunity past your boss first for his opinion and he gave it to you straight!  Another more challenging opportunity in NYC will come along when the time is right!

Morning Ladies


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning ladies!!


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## KlassicKouture

Hi everyone! Hope you all had an awesome weekend!!


----------



## brintee

:tumbleweed:


----------



## surlygirl




----------



## brintee

Hahaha hey *surly*!!


----------



## surlygirl

hi, *brintee*!


----------



## brintee

How ya doin' miss??


----------



## buzzytoes

OMG I so don't want to be at work today. I've got the Monday blahs.


----------



## brintee

^^Me TOO!! Ughh

Im looking up other jobs...


----------



## buzzytoes

I thought you loved your job Brintee?? Or not so much?


----------



## brintee

I did love it, until they laid off my boss. Now I hate my new one....



buzzytoes said:


> I thought you loved your job Brintee?? Or not so much?


----------



## surlygirl

brintee said:


> How ya doin' miss??



I'm good! just trying to keep it together over here! 

how are you? can't wait to see this bike! I want a old school cruiser bike, too!


----------



## surlygirl

hi, *buzzy*!!!


----------



## brintee

Glad to hear that! I posted a pic of the bike on FB! 



surlygirl said:


> I'm good! just trying to keep it together over here!
> 
> how are you? can't wait to see this bike! I want a old school cruiser bike, too!


----------



## buzzytoes

Hi Surly!!!

Sucks you don't like your new boss Brintee. I am totally stoked to be done with my job in a few weeks. Love the people I work in the office with - it's the people outside the office that are a PITA.


----------



## chelleybelley

hey *B, surly, and buzzy*!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Hey Ladies!!

Just made a great score of the Rose Indien Suede VP's!! I can't wait to get them! I have so many ideas in my head this summer for them.... 

I'm going out for Happy Hour with my coworkers one of which I just told that I scored them. She said we must celebrate!! only another shoe/CL lover would say something like that, my SO would look at me like I was crazy if I wanted to celebrate getting a pair of shoes!! 

I hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congratulations *misty!*   I know how badly you wanted them.

Wonder if they have any Fernandos left...   Wait, I am broke.  Ugh. ush:


----------



## mistyknightwin

Dukeprincess said:


> Congratulations *misty!*  I know how badly you wanted them.
> 
> Wonder if they have any Fernandos left...  Wait, I am broke. Ugh. ush:


Thanks my Dear!! Yesss, it was love at first sight! 

Yes, I'm shoebroke as well - must build up my shoe fund before another purchase, prob. get another pair end of July/Aug.....:hopefully:


----------



## chelleybelley

congrats *misty*!!!!

 hey *duke*!


----------



## mistyknightwin

chelleybelley said:


> congrats *misty*!!!!
> 
> hey *duke*!


Thanks Chelley!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey there *chelley!* Did you find your Engins?


----------



## siserilla

It was quiet in here today. 

*DC*, I was really happy that he was completely honest with me. I have a great relationship with my boss so I knew to talk with him about it first. 

Work was absolutely crazy today. We were slammed all day. I can't wait till Friday. Three day weekend!!


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning ladies!

Yay* Misty*!  I can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies!!


----------



## Miss_Q

Morning ladies!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Morning Ladies and Little Nugget


----------



## brintee

Morning *missq, nugget, DC & Jan*!!!!! 

So *DC*, what did you score from JCrew??


----------



## Miss_Q

DC-Cutie said:


> Morning Ladies and Little Nugget


 

hey pretty lady!!  


hey brintee!


i posted some maternity photos in the CL outfit thread. of course this mama had to wear her CL's


----------



## DC-Cutie

brintee said:


> Morning *missq, nugget, DC & Jan*!!!!!
> 
> So *DC*, what did you score from JCrew??


 
Hey Brin...

you so don't want to know.  Let's just say the total was $707.19.. but hey, I got free shipping and in the store last week I did some damage.  I'm finished with J. Crew this month.

What did you get?


----------



## brintee

I got two tissue tees and that gray ruffled vest  Nothin compared to you I guess! 



DC-Cutie said:


> Hey Brin...
> 
> you so don't want to know.  Let's just say the total was $707.19.. but hey, I got free shipping and in the store last week I did some damage.  I'm finished with J. Crew this month.
> 
> What did you get?


----------



## indypup

Morning ladies!  I promise, I won't just disappear like last time!


----------



## brintee

Hey *indy*!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

brintee said:


> I got two tissue tees and that gray ruffled vest  Nothin compared to you I guess!


 
the ruffled sweater vest?  I got that too and wore it over the weekend with shorts.  I got a lot of compliments on it, wish it came in more colors.  My biggest score were Cashmere 3/4 length cardigans.  They were reg. $158 (I wasn't about to pay that, until I looked at the $49 tag).  I picked up 4, when I got to the register they rang up $29, so I went back and got the other 2 colors


----------



## indypup

Hi *brin*, *DC*, and *miss_q*!

That JCrew sale is dangerous (especially for me because I work there)... what did you get, *DC*?


----------



## brintee

Holy freaking crap! I need to go to the JC store this weekend  Yea, I have been wanting the vest for awhile now! Im so excited!! 



DC-Cutie said:


> the ruffled sweater vest?  I got that too and wore it over the weekend with shorts.  I got a lot of compliments on it, wish it came in more colors.  My biggest score were Cashmere 3/4 length cardigans.  They were reg. $158 (I wasn't about to pay that, until I looked at the $49 tag).  I picked up 4, when I got to the register they rang up $29, so I went back and got the other 2 colors


----------



## phiphi

good morning ladies!! hi *missQ, 'lil nugget, DC, indy, jan, & B*!

that jcrew sale is danger! danger!


----------



## indypup

morning *phi*!

I am only buying ONE thing (I think).


----------



## Miss_Q

morning *indy & phi*


----------



## brintee

Hi *p*!!! It totally is, but I think I did pretty good!


----------



## phiphi

morning! 
*missQ* i just commented in the outfit thread, but you look fantastic!! 
*B* - i was good too. only got a few things. must. not. go. back. to. look.  
what are you going to get *indy*?


----------



## indypup

Something that isn't even technically on sale!  Those Ray Ban Clubmasters.


----------



## chelleybelley

good morning ladies!!


----------



## brintee

Hey *chelley*!


----------



## chelleybelley

hey *B*!  man you have me browsing the jcrew sale site right  now lol.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Good Morning *indy, B, DC, Chelley, miss q and P!*

Umm, I was really bad at the J.Crew sale.  I met my $150 FS quota earlier in the day and last night while helping my BFF pick out some blouses, I saw 2 other tees I just HAD to have.  So I call J.Crew and beg them to add those tops on without charging me more shipping.  The rep was super nice and waived my shipping, so I thought, since I am already getting one top, why not get some more stuff.  BAD Dukie.  I am so banned now.


----------



## chelleybelley

lol *duke*... good morning!


----------



## phiphi

they may not be on sale but they're nice *indy*.. 
ooh bad *dukie*! (they're nice tops though...)
hi *chelley*! how are you doing?


----------



## Dukeprincess

I like the way you think *P...*


----------



## brintee

Lol *duke & chelley*! Bad girls!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Umm I know you are NOT talking *brintee!*


----------



## brintee

Dukeprincess said:


> Umm I know you are NOT talking *brintee!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am so excited, Curbside Cupcakes is stopping a block from my office today!  

http://curbsidecupcakes.com/index.html


----------



## laurenam

^ Jealous! Are you going to get a cupcake or two or three?


----------



## KlassicKouture

Dukeprincess said:


> I am so excited, Curbside Cupcakes is stopping a block from my office today!
> 
> http://curbsidecupcakes.com/index.html


----------



## phiphi

cupcakes...


----------



## mistyknightwin

jancedtif said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Yay* Misty*! I can't wait to see the pics!!


 Thanks Babes!! I can't wait to get them - I'm hoping my big toe isn't a hater and try to hang over lol

Good Day Ladies!


----------



## jancedtif

Well hello ladies!  It's good to see y'all are all in here!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> I am so excited, Curbside Cupcakes is stopping a block from my office today!
> 
> http://curbsidecupcakes.com/index.html


 
noooo!!!!!  Glad they're not in walking distance of me. 

I had a Hello Cupcake Carrotcake flavor last week after getting my haircut.  It hit the spot.  You ever had those cupcakes, *Duke*?


----------



## Dukeprincess

No, I haven't *DC.* Where are they located?

I cannot wait for the truck to come by!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> No, I haven't *DC.* Where are they located?
> 
> I cannot wait for the truck to come by!


 
On Connecticut across from Krispy Kreme (how fitting ).  I abolustely hate Georgetown Cupcakes, so dry and tasteless, IMO...


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Wait, I have been there.  It is near my friend's law firm.  I had chocolate and it was gross.  So don't get that one. 

Curbside is YUMMY!  I had key lime last time they were at Federal Triangle.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^^Wait, I have been there. It is near my friend's law firm. I had chocolate and it was gross. So don't get that one.
> 
> Curbside is YUMMY! I had key lime last time they were at Federal Triangle.


 
Key Lime sounds yummy right about now.

all this sweet talking, got me wanting a healthy vegan Sticky Bun from Sticky Buns .


----------



## indypup

phiphi said:


> they may not be on sale but they're nice *indy*..
> ooh bad *dukie*! (they're nice tops though...)
> hi *chelley*! how are you doing?



Well... associates DO get special pricing on some things, these included... 

OMG, key lime sounds SO good right now.  We had to chop onions in bio lab today, so that's the delicious food I've been surrounded by.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Vegan Sticky Buns?  Wow, I didn't know those existed.

Is $402 too much to pay for the Eventas?
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/92665


----------



## jancedtif

I don't think so* Duke*.  Are they in good condition?  I'm so mad that I missed them last year when they went on sale at Saks!

OMG I just looked at your link!  They were on the outnet?!  And I've missed them again.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Vegan Sticky Buns? Wow, I didn't know those existed.


 
I guarantee you, you won't even know they're vegan.  and the icing is nice and thick, gooey and sweet (but not too sweet, just right).


----------



## brintee

Do you love them *duke*??


----------



## Dukeprincess

Those sound delicious *DC!*

I do, *B*, but I also need a black open toe heel.  I bought them anyway, at least at the Outnet I can return if they don't work.


----------



## jancedtif

Congrats* Duke*!!


----------



## madamelizaking

Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening Ladies!!   I miss you all!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *Jan.*

Okay ladies, I am signing out for awhile.  I feel like I am being encouraged to shop too much by being in here.  I need to stick to the wardrobe forums where I can get ideas on how to use what I have to make new outfits.


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Madame*!

Have a great day *Duke*!


----------



## brintee

Congrats *duke*!

Hey *liza*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *Jan!*  I still  you all!


----------



## phiphi

have a great day ladies. working through lunch again. 

 *duke*


----------



## immashoesaddict

HELLLOOOOOOOOOOO LADIESSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!! Ahh im calling today my "HAPPY FREEDOM DAY" lol , officially on holiday for two weeks , missed you all !!


----------



## madamelizaking

Hi Girls  

Immasshoesaddict.... I want to go on vacay!!  lol


----------



## immashoesaddict

Hi Liza!!!!! Hahahaha i cant wait till end of year , going on vacay n dbf is getting his ACL surgery done  How are you ?

p.s i agree bans never work !! %#$%^#@^#%%


----------



## OrangeFizz

indypup said:


> Hi *brin*, *DC*, and *miss_q*!
> 
> That JCrew sale is dangerous (especially for me because I work there)... what did you get, *DC*?


 
 I know what you mean, I too work for J.Crew and it's almost impossible for me to finish a day without wanting something.


----------



## chelleybelley

*LIZZZZZZZZAAAAA!!!! 

IMMMMAAAAA!!!! *


----------



## siserilla

Hi ladies!


----------



## CMP86

Evening ladies!


----------



## siserilla

Good morning everyone!! Two more days and I'll finally get a day off!!


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies!!! 

*Happy Birthday Jan, my sweets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

Yay *sis*!!


----------



## YaYa3

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, dear JAN!!!*


----------



## indypup

Morning *sis*, *brin*, and *yaya*!

Happy birthday, *Jan*!!


----------



## phiphi

good morning *sis, b, yaya, indy*!

happy birthday *JAN*!!!!


----------



## brintee

Hey *yaya, p & indy*!!!!


----------



## indypup

Morning *phi*!

Eeek, I think I'm going to have to do some calling around to Barneys to find some Quepi Reci!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

indy , what size are you after ? Pam jenkins still have some


----------



## indypup

I think I'd need a 37, my true US size.  Depends on how they run.


----------



## immashoesaddict

https://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/productdetails-Quepi-Reci/5727.html there you go


----------



## phiphi

hope you find them *indy*! i saw a pic in the celeb thread and they are just too awesome.
hi *imma*!! 
off to work ladies - hope you have a great day!


----------



## indypup

I think they are adorable!  Is it sad that seeing them on Lauren Conrad made me want them more?

Bye *phi*!

Does anyone have a good SA to recommend from Barneys?  I'm doing a forum search right now.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Happy Birthday Jan*


----------



## CMP86

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAN!!!

Good Morning ladies!


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning ladies!!



brintee said:


> Morning ladies!!!
> 
> *Happy Birthday Jan, my sweets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Yay *sis*!!





YaYa3 said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, dear JAN!!!*





indypup said:


> Morning *sis*, *brin*, and *yaya*!
> 
> Happy birthday, *Jan*!!





phiphi said:


> good morning *sis, b, yaya, indy*!
> 
> happy birthday *JAN*!!!!





DC-Cutie said:


> *Happy Birthday Jan*





CMP86 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAN!!!
> 
> Good Morning ladies!



Awww you ladies know how to make a girl feel loved!!  Thank you all for the lovely birthday wishes!


----------



## buzzytoes

Good Morning Ladies!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAN!!!!* Doing anything special today??


----------



## brintee

Hey *jan & buzzy*!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Buzzy*!  Thank you for the bd wish!  Nope!  I'm at work.  I lead such a glamorous life!


----------



## ChenChen

Morning ladies!!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY Jan*!! 

DH and I are watching the US soccer game but I'll be popping back frequently to chat!


----------



## CMP86

I am also ChenChen!


----------



## chelleybelley

good morning ladies!!

*HAPPPY BIRTHDAY JAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *


----------



## jancedtif

brintee said:


> Hey *jan & buzzy*!



Hey* Brinny*!! 



ChenChen said:


> Morning ladies!!
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY Jan*!!
> 
> DH and I are watching the US soccer game but I'll be popping back frequently to chat!



Hey *Chenchen*!  Thank you!! Have fun watching soccer!



chelleybelley said:


> good morning ladies!!
> 
> *HAPPPY BIRTHDAY JAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *



Hey* Chelley*!!  Thank you sweetie!!


----------



## mal

jancedtif said:


> Hey *Buzzy*!  Thank you for the bd wish!  Nope!  I'm at work.  I lead such a glamorous life!


what about later?


----------



## Dukeprincess

I came in just to wish....

*JAN* a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## CMP86

USA! USA! USA! We made it into the final 16!!!


----------



## surlygirl

happy birthday dear, sweet, lovely *jan*!!!


----------



## brintee

Hey *surly & dukie*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey there *B.* I tried to stay away (for my budget's sake) but it isn't working clearly....


----------



## surlygirl

hi, *brintee*!!!

me, too, *Duke*! but it's hard to stay away from you lovelies!


----------



## brintee

How is the car? Mine wont be fixed until end of next week  $4400 in damages. EEP!



Dukeprincess said:


> Hey there *B.* I tried to stay away (for my budget's sake) but it isn't working clearly....


----------



## CMP86

brintee what happened to your car?


----------



## brintee

I got into an accident last week. My car was basically sandwiched between two cars 



CMP86 said:


> brintee what happened to your car?


----------



## CMP86

Oh no that's no good at all!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Hey *Surly, Brin, Duke*, and the rest of the lovelies


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

hi *DC!*


----------



## brintee

No, it sucks *CMP* 

Heya *DC*!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

as my Grandfather would say: it's hotter than Cootter Brown outside - ugh!


----------



## Dukeprincess

My car is fixed *B.* Roxy and I hit the town yesterday!


----------



## phiphi

hi ladies! hope you're all doing well this aft!


----------



## brintee

Weird, just felt my first earthquake 

Yayyy!!



Dukeprincess said:


> My car is fixed *B.* Roxy and I hit the town yesterday!


----------



## phiphi

^^ me too *B*!

i'm so happy to hear roxy is doing better *dukie*


----------



## Dukeprincess

Glad no earth shakings here in DC.  Scary.  :weird:

Yes, Roxy and I are back together and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## chelleybelley

whoa, why is everyone feeling earthquakes?

i'm scurred. 

i've never been in one, but i would not want to imagine an earthquake in NY.


----------



## CMP86

I haven't felt one in a couple years. We seem to get them all the time but they aren't big enough to feel.

They can be scary though.


----------



## mal

well, I've been feeling really weird all day but didn't notice the quake and neither did my pets! Cats are totally blobbed out


----------



## chelleybelley

I'm reading all the news reports.  Hope you're all okay over there


----------



## Dukeprincess

Yes, earthquakes are very scary.  Even scarier than my CC bill this month!


----------



## CMP86

I have always been fascinated by earthquakes. When I was a kid I had all these childrens books about earthquakes and volcanoes. I still am fascinated but they really don't scare me that much.


----------



## karwood

Hello Ladies! I hope everybody is having a nice day.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAN!*artyhat:


----------



## siserilla

Hi ladies!!

Happy Birthday, *Jan*!! 

I'm going to post this in the cobbler thread but I was wondering if any of you ladies know of a good cobbler that I could send my shoes too. After hearing a few horror stories about Leather Spa, I'm scared to send my shoes there.  I want to dye a pair of my CL's.


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you so much for the bd wishes *Duke*, *Surly*, *kar* and *Sis*!  

No earthquakes here thank God!  I hope everyone is safe!

*Duke* you got your wheels back!  Excellent!

*Brin* $4400 in damages?! 

Yay USA!!


----------



## brintee

Hey my lovely ladies! 

Yes, *Jan*  A lot more than I expected...


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning ladies!

Oh* Brin*, I'm sorry.


----------



## brintee

Thanks sweets. I might get a new car once I get my old one back. I dont want to drive it after it has been that damaged. Im looking into this one 

http://www.northcoastnissan.com/VehicleDetails/707045193



jancedtif said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Oh* Brin*, I'm sorry.


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning ladies!

i have been mia the past few days...super busy at work!

how was your bday *jan*? do anything special?


----------



## chelleybelley

good morning *jan, B, and moshi*!


----------



## brintee

Hey *moshi & chelleY*!!


----------



## CMP86

Good morning ladies!

brintee thats a nice car! I would be worried about driving a car that had had that much damage also.


----------



## chelleybelley

*B* -- question about your coral piggies -- how did you like them?  there are a pair of coral piggie 100s on savannahs and i'm contemplating on getting them.... I love the coral, but i feel like they are meant more for an NP, VP, or banana... open-toed styles.

EDIT:  oops I gotta run to a meeting... I'll be back later! 
hey *CMP*!


----------



## brintee

Yea, and especially because I pay a lot for it. I dont want to pay that much for a banged up car! 



CMP86 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> brintee thats a nice car! I would be worried about driving a car that had had that much damage also.


----------



## brintee

Well, I sold them. I wasnt a big fan. I agree that the colour is better on other styles....



chelleybelley said:


> *B* -- question about your coral piggies -- how did you like them?  there are a pair of coral piggie 100s on savannahs and i'm contemplating on getting them.... I love the coral, but i feel like they are meant more for an NP, VP, or banana... open-toed styles.
> 
> EDIT:  oops I gotta run to a meeting... I'll be back later!
> hey *CMP*!


----------



## phiphi

good morning ladies - just a quick pop in to say hi and wishing you all a great day!


----------



## CMP86

My friend did the same thing. He bought the car of his dreams and then had some 17 year old girl driving her dads business truck take it away from him.

Here is what his car looked like before,






and after





His gf was my maid of honor and the only thing that saved her life was the air bag that deployed over her window.


----------



## brintee

Wow, OMG that is scary!!

Hey *p*, have a good day!!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey* moshi, chelley, phi, CMP*!

I had a pretty good day yesterday* Moshi*!  I didn't do anything special though!


----------



## CMP86

Luckily neither were seriously hurt. They were both pissed at the girl who borrowed dads work truck without permission and was driving at 10pm with her little sister in the car. The cable wench on the front of the truck did the most damage. The bottom of the door looked like the bottom of the car in the movie grease when they were doing the race and the spikes ripped the bottom like a can opener.


----------



## CMP86

Hey jan! Did you have a good birthday?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Good Morning ladies...busy day for me, so I will be in and out, but just wanted to say hello!

Hope you had a wonderful birthday *Jan!*

Nice wheels *B.*

Did anyone score some goodies from the Saks second cut online last night?  I got some TB goodies for myself and a BFF for only $200!  

Clearly, now I am even more banned than before.  My CC company can retire after I pay the bill in full next month.  (these are the employees --->)


----------



## brintee

Hey *duke*!! Congrats!!! AMEX LOVESSSSSSSSS you!


----------



## phiphi

thanks *B*! hope you find a suitable car. i'm so relieved you're okay.
hi *jan*!! hope you had a great birthday!!
what a lucky lucky BFF *duke*!!
okay now back out! i'm going to be like a jack-in-the-box today. in and out too!


----------



## jancedtif

I did!  Thank you for asking sweet *phi*!!  Have a great day!!


----------



## brintee

phiphi said:


> thanks *B*! hope you find a suitable car. i'm so relieved you're okay.


----------



## jancedtif

CMP86 said:


> Hey jan! Did you have a good birthday?



Yes!  I did!



Dukeprincess said:


> Good Morning ladies...busy day for me, so I will be in and out, but just wanted to say hello!
> 
> Hope you had a wonderful birthday *Jan!*
> 
> Nice wheels *B.*
> 
> Did anyone score some goodies from the Saks second cut online last night?  I got some TB goodies for myself and a BFF for only $200!
> 
> Clearly, now I am even more banned than before.  My CC company can retire after I pay the bill in full next month.  (these are the employees --->)



I did* Duke*!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Hello Ladies!!

I got my rose VP's yesterday and I absolutely love them to itty, bitty pieces! And they fit great, I think if I would have gotten them in a 41.5 they would have been 2 big. I'll be posting pictures soon 

How is everyone doing 2day?


----------



## mistyknightwin

Aww *Jan*, I didn't know you had a birthday recently Happy Belated Bday!!


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you* Misty*!  I can't wait to see your pics!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Yay *misty!*


----------



## mistyknightwin

Aww thanks Ladies! They really make me smile 

@ *Duke* your sig is hilarous! I might be on that pole with you as I'm eyeing those Shawnita's you have....


----------



## Dukeprincess

mistyknightwin said:


> Aww thanks Ladies! They really make me smile
> 
> @ *Duke* your sig is hilarous! I might be on that pole with you as I'm eyeing those Shawnita's you have....


 
Where are the pics!  I wanna see! 

There is room on the pole for us both!


----------



## DC-Cutie

mistyknightwin said:


> Aww thanks Ladies! They really make me smile
> 
> @ *Duke* your sig is hilarous! I might be on that pole with you as I'm eyeing those Shawnita's you have....


 


Dukeprincess said:


> Where are the pics! I wanna see!
> 
> There is room on the pole for us both!


 
while you guys are on the pole, just remember what Danielle from NJ Housewives says: Engage and then...suggest :lolots:

Congrats on your new babies, *Misty *


----------



## brintee

Congrats *misty*!!

Hey* DC*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> while you guys are on the pole, just remember what Danielle from NJ Housewives says: Engage and then...suggest :lolots:
> 
> Congrats on your new babies, *Misty *


 
Shake your money maker!!!! 

*B did you get the Dior wedges!?*  I posted them on your FB page.


----------



## brintee

Whatttt I dont see where you posted!?!?!


----------



## Dukeprincess

brintee said:


> Whatttt I dont see where you posted!?!?!


 
Are you serious?  I posted them last night!  They were on sale for $500! 

WTF, my FB account must be going wacko again. :weird:


----------



## Dukeprincess

You are right, it didn't show up!  I tried.


----------



## brintee

In my size!?!?!?!



Dukeprincess said:


> Are you serious?  I posted them last night!  They were on sale for $500!
> 
> WTF, my FB account must be going wacko again. :weird:


----------



## compulsive

*sigh* I'd go on a shopping ban for a whole year if I could find this!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/94344 (need to be on the UK site to see it)


----------



## Dukeprincess

brintee said:


> In my size!?!?!?!


 
I don't think you want to know the answer to that...:cry:

I am soooo sorry.  I cannot believe it didn't show up.  I linked it and everything.


----------



## brintee

What size, just tell me?????  

Ohhhh no!



Dukeprincess said:


> I don't think you want to know the answer to that...:cry:
> 
> I am soooo sorry.  I cannot believe it didn't show up.  I linked it and everything.


----------



## brintee

Ohhh thats awesome *v*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Can you call a Saks?  I just saw a 38.  

Please don't shoot me.


----------



## Dukeprincess

compulsive said:


> *sigh* I'd go on a shopping ban for a whole year if I could find this!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/94344 (need to be on the UK site to see it)


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## Dukeprincess

mistyknightwin said:


> Hello Ladies!!
> 
> I got my rose VP's yesterday and I absolutely love them to itty, bitty pieces! And they fit great, I think if I would have gotten them in a 41.5 they would have been 2 big. I'll be posting pictures soon
> 
> How is everyone doing 2day?


 
I know I am banned, but is there a 41.5 left?


----------



## brintee

Hrmm all I see is 41...


----------



## Dukeprincess

brintee said:


> Hrmm all I see is 41...


 
Now....last night I bought tons of things that are no longer on the website.

Please call a Saks.  I feel AWFUL.    I PROMISE I really did post it on your FB page.


----------



## brintee

Aww its ok sweets!  Ill get it settled lol



Dukeprincess said:


> Now....last night I bought tons of things that are no longer on the website.
> 
> Please call a Saks.  I feel AWFUL.    I PROMISE I really did post it on your FB page.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Dukeprincess said:


> I know I am banned, but is there a 41.5 left?


I'm not sure but it wouldn't hurt to ask, I highly recommend Sterling @ Nordstrom in Seattle. But I don't want to enable you or anything....


----------



## Dukeprincess

mistyknightwin said:


> I'm not sure but it wouldn't hurt to ask, I highly recommend Sterling @ Nordstrom in Seattle. But I don't want to enable you or anything....


 
I can't...Do.Not.Call.  Go to MasterCard.com and look at your balance Dukie....


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thanks *DC and brintee*! 

*@ Duke*, I will posting pictures when I get home from work today - promise!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Dukeprincess said:


> I can't...Do.Not.Call. Go to MasterCard.com and look at your balance Dukie....


Don't call, don't call, don't call - you can be strong! 
















I mean do it, do it, do it, do it! They're only 312.00 now and that's with shipping


----------



## Dukeprincess




----------



## CMP86

These damn wisdom teeth are killing me today. I can't wait to get them out. I'm waiting for the new dentist I'm going to try to call me back. I have been to 3 dentist recently and can't find one that I'm confident going to.


----------



## siserilla

Hi ladies!! I'm so happy my 8 days in a row are finally over! Today is my Friday!! 

Does anyone have anything fun planned for the weekend?


----------



## CMP86

Hello siserilla!

I get to work all weekend. You?


----------



## indypup

Hi *sis* and *cmp*!  

*cmp*, your schedule sounds like mine.  Studying and working!


----------



## CMP86

I'm just working at the moment. But some weeks it can be frustrating when I don't get 2 days off together. And this week I had one day that I closed self checkout at 10 and had to open it at 8:30 the next morning.


----------



## indypup

That sounds anything but fun... yuck!  Where do you work?

I WISH I were just working!  Summer classes are draining me.


----------



## CMP86

I work at Safeway. It can be really annoying at times. My schedule varies from week to week. 

Plus I don't always get days off with DH. I normally work the late shifts and he works early morning so its frustrating when I only get to see him in passing.


----------



## Popsicool

Morning/evening ladies :salute:

I just came across this and HAD to share it with someone that will appreciate the hilarity (sadness, shockingness etc) of it.... I present to you, the awesomest fake CL I have ever seen. 

For your enjoyment, an interesting version of the multi "rasta" greissimo 

If you look closely, the multi stripes are stitched on! That must've taken some time.


----------



## siserilla

Morning lovelies!


----------



## lolitablue

Good morning, *sis*!!

*Popsi*, I just threw up a little!! What an ugly thing!!!


----------



## siserilla

Morning lolita!


----------



## lolitablue

siserilla said:


> Morning lolita!


 
How is Jax these days?


----------



## siserilla

HOT! I got into my car yesterday and it said it was 100 degrees outside. Forgive me, but it has slipped my mind on what of Florida you live in. Was it Orlando?


----------



## lolitablue

siserilla said:


> HOT! I got into my car yesterday and it said it was 100 degrees outside. Forgive me, but it has slipped my mind on what of Florida you live in. Was it Orlando?


 
Hot!! Just like here, my gosh!!! Orlando, indeed!!! I used to live in Jax and Fernandina Beach before I moved here three years ago.  Still miss it up there!!


----------



## siserilla

How long ago did you move away? Jacksonville has grown a lot! There are actually places downtown to go out etc. 

I'm thinking about making a trip down to Orlando in a couple of weeks. I want to check out what Neiman Marcus has and I also want to check out Zara as I didn't have time to go shopping there in NYC.


----------



## jancedtif

Good Friday morning ladies!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Happy Friday Lovelies


----------



## siserilla

Hi *Jance* and *DC*!! Any fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *DC* and* Sis*!!


----------



## lolitablue

siserilla said:


> How long ago did you move away? Jacksonville has grown a lot! There are actually places downtown to go out etc.
> 
> I'm thinking about making a trip down to Orlando in a couple of weeks. I want to check out what Neiman Marcus has and I also want to check out Zara as I didn't have time to go shopping there in NYC.


 
Three years ago but I was there like a year ago!! Miss the San Jose Blvd. area and also the shopping at the Avenues!!!  I still have good friends there but now they come to see me so I need to make a visit, soon!!

Please, come down!! Zara is fun and we have one of the biggest F21 stores in the area, you'll love shopping there and it is next door.  That same mall has H&M which is a big deal in NY, as well!!

Good Morning DC and janced!! How are you, lovelies?


----------



## siserilla

The Avenues is a ghost town now that we have the St. John's Town Center. I'm actually going to be in the San Jose Blvd. area around lunch time for my hair appt. You should definitely visit soon! 

My roommates birthday is on July 20th so I think we may spend the weekend before in Orlando for her birthday. 

I love H&M! There are rumors that we may get one here in town. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I like F21 but I never go there because the only one there is in Regency mall and that mall is also a ghost town and a little ghetto. Lol


----------



## jancedtif

Hey* lolita*!  Have you decided on the shoes to go with that lovely white dress?


----------



## lolitablue

siserilla said:


> The Avenues is a ghost town now that we have the St. John's Town Center. I'm actually going to be in the San Jose Blvd. area around lunch time for my hair appt. You should definitely visit soon!
> 
> My roommates birthday is on July 20th so I think we may spend the weekend before in Orlando for her birthday.
> 
> I love H&M! There are rumors that we may get one here in town. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I like F21 but I never go there because the only one there is in Regency mall and that mall is also a ghost town and a little ghetto. Lol


 
No Regency for me, either! My ex husband forbidded us from going there.  I loved St. Johns!! My Mom did, too!! When I took her she got herself a new LV at the boutique!!

We definitely need to exchange information to meet when you come down here!!


----------



## lolitablue

jancedtif said:


> Hey* lolita*! Have you decided on the shoes to go with that lovely white dress?


 
Girl, it has to be the NP glitters!! He's never seen me wearing them and I need to put sexy on that outfit!!


----------



## brintee

Morning Ladies


----------



## siserilla

lolitablue said:


> No Regency for me, either! My ex husband forbidded us from going there.  I loved St. Johns!! My Mom did, too!! When I took her she got herself a new LV at the boutique!!
> 
> We definitely need to exchange information to meet when you come down here!!



I love the St. Johns Town Center as well but it's so hot in the summer time. There are a few places I want to stop in at but I think I'll wait till later this evening. 

I would love that!


----------



## siserilla

Morning *brintee*!


----------



## brintee

Hey *sis, lolita, jan & DC*!!!!


----------



## lolitablue

siserilla said:


> I love the St. Johns Town Center as well but it's so hot in the summer time. There are a few places I want to stop in at but I think I'll wait till later this evening.
> 
> I would love that!


 
I will send you a PM!! 

Good Morning, *Brin*!!


----------



## jancedtif

lolitablue said:


> Girl, it has to be the NP glitters!! He's never seen me wearing them and I need to put sexy on that outfit!!



You are gonna look super hot!!



brintee said:


> Morning Ladies



Hey *Brinny*!  Please tell me you were able to get the Valentinos!


----------



## brintee

Hey! The Valentinos?? Do you mean the Dior?? 



jancedtif said:


> Hey *Brinny*!  Please tell me you were able to get the Valentinos!


----------



## jancedtif

Yes sweetie, I mean the Diors!  Did you get them?


----------



## brintee

No, but I have an SA keeping their eye out for me 

How are you??



jancedtif said:


> Yes sweetie, I mean the Diors!  Did you get them?


----------



## siserilla

Has anyone tried out the CND Shellac nail polish that's supposed to last for 14 days?


----------



## jancedtif

brintee said:


> No, but I have an SA keeping their eye out for me
> 
> How are you??



I'm Ok!  Now that I know they're Diors and not Valentinos I'll keep an eye out too!



siserilla said:


> Has anyone tried out the CND Shellac nail polish that's supposed to last for 14 days?



Nope, but if it works, that would be a great thing!


----------



## siserilla

I've read amazing reviews about the product so I'm going to try it out. Because of my line of work, I'm really rough on my hands so I'm lucky if a manicure lasts a week. It's more expensive than a regular manicure. I think it usually runs around $25-$30. It would be totally worth it if it lasts that long.


----------



## brintee

Hehe, thanks sweets!! 



jancedtif said:


> Ok!  Now that I know they're Diors and not Valentinos I'll keep an eye out too!


----------



## lolitablue

Sis, is it a nail polish or a manicure?  I recently got rid of my gel nails and I am struggling with thin, not growing mini nails!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

lolitablue said:


> Sis, is it a nail polish or a manicure? I recently got rid of my gel nails and I am struggling with thin, not growing mini nails!!


 
I got gel nails last year for a wedding and had to deal with the same thing.  My manicurist told me about Barielle products and it seems like in no time, they were back healthy .  I usually get it from Marhsall's or Ulta.  

I also tried Rejuvacoat, but it made my nails yellow


----------



## siserilla

*lolita*, it's a nailpolish. Here's a link to the product's website: http://www.cnd.com/Products/Color/shellac-hybrid.aspx


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Sis *- is it just a polish and UVA light or is there any drilling/filing involved?


----------



## brintee

*Jan*, didnt you want these? http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/79302

Are you goin gto get them?


----------



## siserilla

*DC*, I believe it's just a polish and the UVA light. I'll report back once I get back from my hair appt. My salon offers the product so I may get my nails done while my color is in my hair. 

On that note, I need to get ready for my hair appt. Talk to you ladies later!


----------



## jancedtif

brintee said:


> *Jan*, didnt you want these? http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/79302
> 
> Are you goin gto get them?



I did and still do, but I don't have anything to wear with them nor do I have any place to wear them!  I currently on a flannel trip!


----------



## brintee

Ohhhhhhhhh Biancas or Wallis??? 



jancedtif said:


> I did and still do, but I don't have anything to wear with them nor do I have any place to wear them!  I currently on a flannel trip!


----------



## jancedtif

WALLIS!!!

I'm going to lunch now.  will ttyl!


----------



## lolitablue

DC-Cutie said:


> I got gel nails last year for a wedding and had to deal with the same thing. My manicurist told me about Barielle products and it seems like in no time, they were back healthy . I usually get it from Marhsall's or Ulta.
> 
> I also tried Rejuvacoat, but it made my nails yellow


 
Thank you, *DC*!! I need to do something ASAP!! My toes are beautiful and my nails are screaming HELP!!! 

*Sis*, please report when you find out!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Hello All,

I'm leaving early today to get a mani/pedi and then I have a date with my honeybun. We are checking out a new playhouse and I'm hoping based in the reviews that the play is good....

Everyone have a good weekend!!


----------



## kramer125

Where the heck is the mailman???  Hubby will be home soon


----------



## jancedtif

mistyknightwin said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm leaving early today to get a mani/pedi and then I have a date with my honeybun. We are checking out a new playhouse and I'm hoping based in the reviews that the play is good....
> 
> Everyone have a good weekend!!



You have a good weekend too *misty*!


----------



## siserilla

Hi ladies!!

I had the manicure done with the CND Shellac product. It takes longer than a regular manicure as you have to put your hands under the UVA light after each coat. It's completely dry after you takes your hands out which is amazing for me because I always find a way to mess up my nails. So far I haven't had any chips but we will see how they stand up to my work. 

I just won a fabulous Robert Rodriguez dress on Ebay for next to nothing. I can't wait to get it. 

I hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## lolitablue

Yey, sis!! Congrats on the dress find!! That is always a happy feeling!!! Is it for a special occassion?  Where you looking for a Rodriguez dress?  How cool is that?

Thank you for the report on the nails process!! How much did you pay it?  Is this supposed to last longer?


----------



## DC-Cutie

thanks for the update *Sis*.  So can you take the polish off with regular polish or do you have to go back to the salon?


----------



## siserilla

*Lolita*, I actually wasn't looking for anything in particular. I happened to stumble upon the dress when I was looking at what the seller had for sale. I may save it for a special occasion or I may just wear it whenever I go out. Here's a picture of the front and back: http://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/53000269/Images/369/CQC605__1.jpg
http://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/53000269/Images/369/CQC605__2.jpg

I had to pay $25 and it's supposed to last for 14 days.

*DC*, you have to go back to the salon to get it taken off as acetone won't take it off. I have read of people taking it off from home but I can't remember how they did it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

siserilla said:


> *DC*, you have to go back to the salon to get it taken off as acetone won't take it off. I have read of people taking it off from home but I can't remember how they did it.



hmmm, sounds like it may do damage to the nail bed if it can't even be taken off with acetone/non-acetone   oh, well....  Guess I'll just stick to my natural nails.

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## YaYa3

*DC,* i was at the salon the other day when the manicurist was telling me about the CND shellac product.  it sounded good until i started reading about how there's a special process to get the product off.  my hair stylist was wearing the product and a whole chunk of it came off of one nail.  what i didn't like was that she couldn't really do anything about it except wait for an appointment.  KWIM?  if i lost the color on one fingernail, i'd want to take the polish off all my other nails, but you can't really do that with the shellac.  

i ordered the product you discussed earlier in this thread to help my nails grow.  can't remember the name, but i took your word for it and placed an order immediately!


----------



## DC-Cutie

YaYa3 said:


> *DC,* i was at the salon the other day when the manicurist was telling me about the CND shellac product.  it sounded good until i started reading about how there's a special process to get the product off.  my hair stylist was wearing the product and a whole chunk of it came off of one nail.  what i didn't like was that she couldn't really do anything about it except wait for an appointment.  *KWIM?  if i lost the color on one fingernail, i'd want to take the polish off all my other nails, but you can't really do that with the shellac.  *
> 
> i ordered the product you discussed earlier in this thread to help my nails grow.  can't remember the name, but i took your word for it and placed an order immediately!



Hey YaYa 

@ bolded - yes, ITA.  I really thought Shellac was some super-duper nail polish.  I didn't realize it was a process and you'd have to return to the salon just to have them removed.  My nails have come along way since I removed the fake nails last year.  I only had them on for about 5 days and that little bit of time wrecked HAVOCK on my nails

so, i'll just stick to natural nailcare.  I hope you like the Barielle product I mentioned.


----------



## rdgldy

jancedtif said:


> I did and still do, but I don't have anything to wear with them nor do I have any place to wear them!  I currently on a flannel trip!


Jan, you need these.  I have to see them on you so I can decide if I have to have them.


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning ladies!

early start to my day here up in nyc!  may have to hit up stores starting with an "s" or "b" later on today!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ hi, *moshi*! have a great day in the city! hit up all the stores. let us know what you see!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *surly*!  if i can trek up there in this heat (i'm at 38th and saks is like 50th) i will and ill let you all know!  can't beat a sale find!


----------



## surlygirl

it is quite warm out today, isn't it? not a good sign when it's already 90 degrees!


----------



## brintee

Morning my lovely ladies!!


----------



## surlygirl

*brintee*!!!


----------



## brintee

*surly*!!!! 

Ughh its like 90 here already and muggy. Ick


----------



## brintee

*Moshi*!!  Watch out for Dior wedgies if you make it :ninja:


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *B*!

nope i haven't forgotten i just haven't been in nyc in like 3 weeks i've been sooo busy at the nj office...despite getting up super early i always enjoy my nyc trips


----------



## phiphi

hi *surly, moshi, B*! hope you had a great weekend!

have a great day in NYC *moshi*! so jelly!! (let me know if you find something in my size.. cough. cough.) LOL!!


----------



## brintee

Hey *p*!!!

Thanks *moshi*!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *P*!  unfortunately i'm in nyc for work but i usually get done around 4 so i may make the trek up to saks/bg/barneys etc!  with the heat though i may have to cab it, lol.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*phiphi* 

Someone tell me I do not need those Python Pass Pass.  Maybe I should just bite the bullet and get the Fernandos for 30% off at PJ.

Good Morning *moshi, surly, P, and B!*


----------



## surlygirl

hi, *phi *& *Duke*!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey *Surly*, I really missed you this weekend...things were awful.

*moshi* I am so jealous you are in NYC.  I really need to go up to visit my friends (and to do a little "window" shopping)


----------



## surlygirl

oh no, *Duke*!!! we'll have to catch up this week. sorry that I wasn't here!


----------



## brintee

Hi* duke*!!!


----------



## brintee

Has anyone tried J Crew bathing suits for sizing?


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I ordered one last week and had to return it. I would say they run a little big or TTS. usually size up in swimsuits, but my regular J Crew size would have been fine.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey there *B.* Did you get your car situation worked out?


----------



## brintee

Thanks sweets!!



surlygirl said:


> ^^^ I ordered one last week and had to return it. I would say they run a little big or TTS. usually size up in swimsuits, but my regular J Crew size would have been fine.



Yes, it will be fixed at the end of this week. And the person finally filed their claim so I dont have to pay! Yay!



Dukeprincess said:


> Hey there *B.* Did you get your car situation worked out?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Awesome!  Congrats *B!*


----------



## brintee

Thanks sweets


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *duke*!!  don't be jealous... it's for work... not so much play, lol.  

don't be swayed by the pass pass, resist the sale!! unless you really do want them!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^I don't I really want Fernandos.  I might bite the bullet soon and get them from PJ.  But I am not sure if I can do my regular CL size in those since they are strappy.  Might size down because if they are too big, the back zipper will rub my ankles.


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> phiphi
> Someone tell me I do not need those Python Pass Pass. Maybe I should just bite the bullet and get the Fernandos for 30% off at PJ.
> Good Morning moshi, surly, P, and B!



 *duke* - LOL!

i'm just kidding *moshi* - bought a little something on the weekend, so my CC needs to take a break.


----------



## SLCsocialite

I need the CL girls opinions... thoughts on these Loubies?


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Do you like them?  If so, that is all that matters!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Morning/Afternoon Ladies


----------



## Dukeprincess

Morning *DC.* I went to your favorite store this weekend.  Got 2 necklaces.


----------



## SLCsocialite

Well does that look like a 100m heel or 120?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Morning *DC.* I went to your favorite store this weekend. Got 2 necklaces.


 
Which ones did you get????  Spill!


----------



## Dukeprincess

SLCsocialite said:


> Well does that look like a 100m heel or 120?



Where are you getting these shoes?  What does the listing or online website say?  Doesn't look like a 120 to me.


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Which ones did you get????  Spill!



http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...294+20~~~20+17+4294966913~15~~~~~~~/28116.jsp

wore it on Saturday night and got tons of compliments

I can't find the second one....


----------



## brintee

Hi *DC*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Dukeprincess said:


> Where are you getting these shoes? What does the listing or online website say? Doesn't look like a 120 to me.


 
I got offered a second chance listing on Ebay, its a rocking deal but it doesnt list the heel height.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180518572778


----------



## Dukeprincess

*SLC* why don't you ask the seller before committing to buy?  I am sure she will answer.

*DC* I found it!  This one:  http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...gory/jewelry/necklaces/PRDOVR~26073/26073.jsp


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

slcsocialite said:


> i got offered a second chance listing on ebay, its a rocking deal but it doesnt list the heel height.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/ebayisapi.dll?viewitem&item=180518572778


 
120.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke* - we're necklace twins!!!  I have the multi-layer on now and the other over the weekend.  And you're right, tons of compliments.  But that babboy is HEAVY!!


----------



## phiphi

pretty necklace *duke*!
hi *DC, slc, and nakiiiiieeee*!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Hiya - *Phi*


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> *Duke* - we're necklace twins!!!  I have the multi-layer on now and the other over the weekend.  And you're right, tons of compliments.  But that babboy is HEAVY!!



Umm, try the metal nastrino.  THAT is heaviness personafied.  I had to return it.  I put it on for 2 minutes and wanted to cry.


----------



## SLCsocialite

phi - Helllllo 

Nakedmosher - Thank you so much!!!!

Im happy to say they have been paid for


----------



## phiphi

heya *DC*! *waving* what's shaking! been a while since i spoke with you!
*duke* - is the necklace oppressively heavy?


----------



## CMP86

Good Morning Ladies!


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> heya *DC*! *waving* what's shaking! been a while since i spoke with you!
> *duke* - is the necklace oppressively heavy?




The Metal one is. Miserably heavy.

Well, back to work for me ladies!  TTYL!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder what's up with J. Crew making these heavy necklaces?


----------



## amazigrace

Yeah, *DC*, I haven't really loved any of their jewelry in a while. Love my
older pieces, though, and still wear them a lot.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*amazi!!!!*


----------



## jeshika

hi ladies... wanted to drop by to say hi!!!! i am wearing my turq ron rons today and they are KILLING MY FEET! O_O i can't even walk to the bathroom without wincing. is this a practice thing because i have no problems with my declic 120s.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Yeah, my Ron Rons were brutal at first.  I had to stretch them big time before they became remotely comfortable.  So sorry Jeshika.


----------



## jeshika

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^^Yeah, my Ron Rons were brutal at first.  I had to stretch them big time before they became remotely comfortable.  So sorry Jeshika.



:cry: but they look so pretty...

thanks *Duke*! i shall persevere!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

jeshika said:


> :cry: but they look so pretty...
> 
> thanks *Duke*! i shall persevere!!



Oh I know, mine are burgundy Glittart and at first I wanted to pitch them out of the window.  But now, I can wear them all night and dance in them, so there is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## buzzytoes

I love my ronrons - I wish every pair he made were that style!! Declics on the other hand my my feet look like sausages.


----------



## ChenChen

Hi ladies!! Just wanted to drop by and say hi!  I'm working on a huge project so haven't had much time to chat recently!! 

Just wanted to vent a little bit - I finally bit the bullet and bid for a pair of shoes on eBay and won them super cheap, and now the seller backed out of the sale!!  I guess I'm just not meant to make purchases on eBay! :cry:


----------



## siserilla

Hi ladies! 

My nail polish has survived a full day of work. I think this company may be on to something. Also, I wanted to correct myself. You can use acetone to remove the nail polish but you have to soak your nails to get the nail polish off.


----------



## ChenChen

^ohh... really?  My nail polish always chips off super quickly so that option sounds great!  Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## siserilla

Morning lovelies!


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## siserilla

Morning *brit*!


----------



## brintee

Morning* sis*! How are ya?


----------



## siserilla

Great. I'm currently enjoying a cup of coffee in bed. Today I'm technically "off" of work but I have a meeting from 2-5. What about yourself? Any fun plans for the 4th?


----------



## brintee

Ohhh lucky girl! hehe. Im not sure what im doing yet for the 4th. What are you up to?



siserilla said:


> Great. I'm currently enjoying a cup of coffee in bed. Today I'm technically "off" of work but I have a meeting from 2-5. What about yourself? Any fun plans for the 4th?


----------



## siserilla

My best friend always throws a big party/bbq as she lives a block away from the ocean. We'll probably spend most of the day at the beach and then we'll ride bikes to different parties. I can't wait. The 4th is definitely one of my favorite holidays.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Morning Sis and Brit


----------



## siserilla

Hi *DC*!


----------



## brintee

That sounds so fun *sis*!!

Hey *DC*!!!  I just bought 2 bathing suits from J Crew


----------



## siserilla

I really need to hop onto the J. Crew train. I love their stuff but I don't like our store. The employees there aren't very helpful.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sis - I'm home today, too.  I needed a mental break from the office...
Brin - ooohhh...  which ones did you get?


----------



## brintee

This top in black and neon peach: http://www.jcrew.com/account/reg_us...Hash=ccab254747afe99be6bb3bf7c8067c239b0b04c7

then these bottoms: (in neon peach) http://www.jcrew.com/account/reg_us...Hash=b4a4bf3b4e80c0a98a01d2a7440cdaf92b2c1e1c

and black: http://www.jcrew.com/account/reg_us...Hash=b4a4bf3b4e80c0a98a01d2a7440cdaf92b2c1e1c



DC-Cutie said:


> Sis - I'm home today, too.  I needed a mental break from the office...
> Brin - ooohhh...  which ones did you get?


----------



## DC-Cutie

brintee said:


> This top in black and neon peach: http://www.jcrew.com/account/reg_us...Hash=ccab254747afe99be6bb3bf7c8067c239b0b04c7
> 
> then these bottoms: (in neon peach) http://www.jcrew.com/account/reg_us...Hash=b4a4bf3b4e80c0a98a01d2a7440cdaf92b2c1e1c
> 
> and black: http://www.jcrew.com/account/reg_us...Hash=b4a4bf3b4e80c0a98a01d2a7440cdaf92b2c1e1c



toooooo cute!!  I'm feeling the peach!  Did you order them online or in the store?  I'm just wondering if the additional 20% off is still going on in the stores.


----------



## brintee

I ordered online, I hope they fit. I have to call and get my student discount applied. They are super cute though! 



DC-Cutie said:


> toooooo cute!!  I'm feeling the peach!  Did you order them online or in the store?  I'm just wondering if the additional 20% off is still going on in the stores.


----------



## siserilla

*DC*, when I was in the store on Friday they still had the 20% sign posted.


----------



## DC-Cutie

siserilla said:


> *DC*, when I was in the store on Friday they still had the 20% sign posted.



yeah, I was in on sunday and saw the sign, but didn't even bother to ask when it ends.  So, I'll call in a few minutes...  I saw a few other things I wanted


----------



## Dukeprincess

Good Morning ladies!


----------



## siserilla

Morning *Duke*!


----------



## brintee

Hi *dukie*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey there *sis and B!*  What have I missed?  I see there has been some J.Crew sale talk going on.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Morning *Duke*  - where will the cupcake mobile be today?


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Hey *DC.* Not sure, haven't checked the website.


----------



## ChenChen

Morning ladies!! 

*Brint *- Awesome purchases from J. Crew!!  I ordered a bunch of stuff from them and am getting my order today - can't wait!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I  the new stuff I got from J.Crew.  I am actually wearing a long cardi, blouse and one of my new necklaces today.


----------



## brintee

Thanks *chen*!! What did you get?? 



ChenChen said:


> Morning ladies!!
> 
> *Brint *- Awesome purchases from J. Crew!!  I ordered a bunch of stuff from them and am getting my order today - can't wait!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I've been obsessed with their skirts lately, my closet looks like a field of flowers


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am wearing this in bright lilac.
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...294+20~~~20+17+4294967124~90~~~~~~~/26315.jsp


----------



## ChenChen

brintee said:


> Thanks *chen*!! What did you get??



I got way too many cardigans LOL, and all in grey!!  I think I have a problem haha!

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/cotton/PRDOVR~23797/99101963814/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~20+17+4294967136~90~~~~~~~/23797.jsp

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/cotton/PRDOVR~26603/99102011123/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~20+17+4294967136~90~~~~~~~/26603.jsp

And a few more, but I guess they're sold out so the links aren't up anymore.


----------



## ChenChen

*Duke *- that's a gorgeous top!!  I had to cut myself off after looking at the sweaters section, I am SO on a ban after this sale season!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *ChenChen!* I love cardis too!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> I am wearing this in bright lilac.
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/catalogjcrewcomexclusives/teesandknits/PRDOVR~26315/99102044593/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~20+17+4294967124~90~~~~~~~/26315.jsp



very pretty, *Duke *


----------



## DC-Cutie

20% is still in full effect...


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Ruh roh, looks like *DC* is about to do some damage.

I am dying for Fernandos. Why did I wait so long to discover my love for this shoe?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yeah, it's damage time (minor, since I pre-sold stuff at Nordies yesterday)!  

Fernandos are HAWT shoes.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Pre-sold for what sale?


----------



## ChenChen

^I think the Anniversary sale?  Are any Tory Burch Revas included?


----------



## ChenChen

I agree, Fernandos are HOT!  Have you tried calling Barney's, *Duke*?  I think the nude ones are long sold out but you might have some luck with the black/white/orange colors.


----------



## jancedtif

Hello ladies!  I'm back from my *very* uneventful weekend w/o celly (long, long, story) or internet.  I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes as I write this because of all the lovely ladies who tried to reach me this weekend about the Almerias.  I know this has been said before, but you ladies are some of the kindest, sweetest, people on the face of the earth!!  I've sent Sterling an email to see if he still has them.  Thank you again!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am closing my ears to that one *Chen.*






  I just got new silver crackled leather Revas last week.  I am in   Also got a pair of Thora flip-flops.


----------



## Dukeprincess

jancedtif said:


> Hello ladies!  I'm back from my *very* uneventful weekend w/o celly (long, long, story) or internet.  I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes, as I write this because of all the lovely ladies who tried to reach me this weekend about the Almerias.  I know this has been said before, but you ladies are some of the kindest, sweetest, people on the face of the earth!!  I've sent Sterling an email to see if he still has them.  Thank you again!



*Jan* I would call.  He sent me an email about them last week and I know* P* posted it on your FB wall.  He is typically drowned in emails and you need to grab them!


----------



## ChenChen

Hi *jan*!!  Hope you get the Almerias!  Fingers crossed for you!

*Duke *- LOL!  I tried the Fernandos on awhile back and it was LOVE!  I had to prioritize though, or my CC wouldn't be able to handle it haha.  I love TB - congrats on the Revas!  After CL, TB is my shoe obsession!  I can't believe how comfy Revas are!


----------



## jancedtif

Dukeprincess said:


> *Jan* I would call.  He sent me an email about them last week and I know* P* posted it on your FB wall.  He is typically drowned in emails and you need to grab them!



I sure will *Duke*!    What color and size Fernandos are you trying to find?

Hey *Chenchen*!!  Thank you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I agree *Chen.*  TB was my first shoe   I adore CL, but I have a strong allegiance to TB.  I have an over the door shoe hanger just filled with Revas in different colors and prints.  My friends say it is shameful. :shame:

How do the Fernandos run? Trying to decide if I need my normal 41.5 or 41.


----------



## Dukeprincess

jancedtif said:


> I sure will *Duke*!    What color and size Fernandos are you trying to find?



GOGOGOGOGO!  I need to see modeling pics of those babies! 

Looking for Black in a 41 or 41.5.  I know PJ has them in my size, but I was hoping for a better deal.


----------



## ChenChen

^They ran TTS for my normal CL size for me.  I'm usually a 38 in CLs, but I think the 37.5 would have worked for me as well.  Barney's is at 60% off now!  Let me know if you need a good SA there, and I'll PM you!


----------



## brintee

*Jan*   

Cute stuff *chen & duke*!!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Brinny*!!!  How was your weekend?


----------



## Dukeprincess

ChenChen said:


> ^They ran TTS for my normal CL size for me.  I'm usually a 38 in CLs, but I think the 37.5 would have worked for me as well.  Barney's is at 60% off now!  Let me know if you need a good SA there, and I'll PM you!



I do!  PM away!


----------



## brintee

It was good! Glad to see you here 



jancedtif said:


> Hey *Brinny*!!!  How was your weekend?


----------



## jancedtif

^Thanks sweets!  I feel like I've missed a ton!!  You have found your Diors have you?


----------



## brintee

No, I havent unfortunately 



jancedtif said:


> ^Thanks sweets!  I feel like I've missed a ton!!  You have found your Diors have you?


----------



## jancedtif

brintee said:


> No, I havent unfortunately



Sorry!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You will find them *B!*


----------



## phiphi

good afternoon ladies! hope you are doing well!

hi *duke, B, jan, chen* and anyone lurking/reading! LOL.

i hope you get them *jan*! fingers crossed. 

*duke* (fernandos are the prettiest sandals ever)

hi *chen*!! it's been such a long time! how are you?


----------



## brintee

Its ok, thanks 



jancedtif said:


> Sorry!



Thanks sweets 



Dukeprincess said:


> You will find them *B!*




*p*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


phiphi said:


> good afternoon ladies! hope you are doing well!
> 
> hi *duke, B, jan, chen* and anyone lurking/reading! LOL.
> 
> i hope you get them *jan*! fingers crossed.
> 
> *duke* (fernandos are the prettiest sandals ever)
> 
> hi *chen*!! it's been such a long time! how are you?


----------



## phiphi

hi *B*!!! how are you?


----------



## brintee

Im good, how are you?



phiphi said:


> hi *B*!!! how are you?


----------



## CMP86

Morning Ladies!


----------



## ChenChen

brintee said:


> Cute stuff *chen & duke*!!



Thanks *brin*!



phiphi said:


> hi *chen*!! it's been such a long time! how are you?



*Phi*!!!!!!    It HAS been a long time!!  I'm good, how are you??


----------



## phiphi

i'm good *chen & B* - thanks for asking!! in and out today. hope you are doing well!


----------



## buzzytoes

Ladies do any of you know how long the Saks sale will last?? We will be in Vegas the week of the 12th and I am hoping it will last that long!!

Hope you all are doing well today!!!


----------



## siserilla

I just had the most infuriating work meeting. Every Thursday from 2-5 I have to make 25 "qualified" calls to customers from a certain list. In order for them to be qualified, I have to actually speak to someone which means I could make 50-75 calls and not talk to anyone!!!! I could go on and on about all of the things wrong with this but I don't want to bore you ladies. I wonder how long it will be till someone quits because of this.


----------



## CMP86

That sounds completely asinine.


----------



## lulabee

Hey lovers!! 

I took my girlies shopping today for their summer wardrobes...

Arden wanted Gap Kids, then proceeded to lust after all the shoes that were hanging from the wall..especially these pleather pink ballet flats that were 2 sizes too big. 

I told her that she will never wear $30 plastic shoes passing themselves off as leather..She had a major fit...I have a fellow shoe whore on my hands I think?


----------



## CMP86

Hey lula!


----------



## lulabee

^^Hey gorgeous! How are you honey-pie??


----------



## CMP86

I'm good. Had 2 days off and got to spend some time with DH just doing stuff to get ourselves out of the house since I'm now almost feeling 100%.

How are you?


----------



## lulabee

^^I'm great! Claire's off for the summer!!  I'm so enjoying having her all to myself all day long! I bought her a Saxophone for her b-day 2 weeks ago..she's already taught herself how to play. She made me cut bangs into her hair the other day...she now looks like a Parisian model.


Arden is a handful but as hilarious as always!


----------



## CMP86

Playing instruments is a good thing to keep someone busy. I taught myself how to play the oboe my freshman year of high school. I originally played the flute.


----------



## lulabee

Aww! Flute was Claire's first love!


----------



## CMP86

I loved it, still do, but the oboe was just so different and it was a lot of fun switching back and forth between the 2.


----------



## lulabee

^I'll have to suggest the Oboe to her. She's already trying to decide on her next victim...er instrument.


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning ladies!!

*Lula* it will be only a matter of time before your girls are raiding your shoe closet!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Hey *Lula *- I had Pokey yesterday and thought about Claire and Arden  . Miss seeing you around these parts.

Hiya *Jan* - how are you doing today?

*Surly* - girl, that steak salad filled me up, I didn't even eat dinner!  But that poundcake hit the SPOT!!!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *DC*!!  I'm fine!  How are you?


----------



## DC-Cutie

jancedtif said:


> Hey *DC*!! I'm fine! How are you?


 
trying to chug away at work, but it's hard when it's a nice crisp cool summer morning!  I wanna be out today, not indoors - booooo !!


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## DC-Cutie

Hey Brin - The Ruffle Dress is on sale at J. Crew for $59!!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey sweet *Brin*!!!


----------



## phiphi

good morning ladies - hi *DC, jan, B*!!

i did not see that link to the j. crew sale. lalalalala


----------



## jancedtif

Hey sweet *phi-da-phi*!!!  How's you're day going so far?


----------



## brintee

Eeeeep! I didnt see this! I didnt!! 



DC-Cutie said:


> Hey Brin - The Ruffle Dress is on sale at J. Crew for $59!!



Hello lovely *jan*!! 



jancedtif said:


> Hey sweet *Brin*!!!



 *P*!!!



phiphi said:


> good morning ladies - hi *DC, jan, B*!!
> 
> i did not see that link to the j. crew sale. lalalalala


----------



## phiphi

* waving * hi *jan*! a little procratinating while i drink my morning coffee. about to start my day soon but today is my friday!! tomorrow is a stat holiday and i'm off for the weekend! hope you're doing well!!

allo *B*!!!! i haven't talked to you in _ages_! how are you?


----------



## jancedtif

^Have a great Thursday-Friday!!   I took next Tuesday off!


----------



## brintee

I know! We need to plan a FB date  Im good! How are you sweets?



phiphi said:


> allo *B*!!!! i haven't talked to you in _ages_! how are you?


----------



## DC-Cutie

brintee said:


> Eeeeep! I didnt see this! I didnt!!


 
I didn't see it either, but I had it saved as favorite and it came up!  So since I haven't worn the one I purchased at full price, it will be going back and I ended up getting the white one, too.

Hey *Phi* - enjoy your long weekend!


----------



## brintee

Hehehe, you are bad!!  My swim suits shipped! I cant wait to try them 



DC-Cutie said:


> I didn't see it either, but I had it saved as favorite and it came up!  So since I haven't worn the one I purchased at full price, it will be going back and I ended up getting the white one, too.
> 
> Hey *Phi* - enjoy your long weekend!


----------



## phiphi

i hope you have a nice long weekend too *jan*!!
thanks *DC*! do you have anything planned for July 4th?
we need a FB date night soon *B*!


----------



## DC-Cutie

phiphi said:


> thanks *DC*! do you have anything planned for July 4th?


 
I was supposed to be visting the Parental Units and then joining up with the rest of my HUGE family in Charleston.  But I'm not feeling up to all of that.  So, I was looking online for last minute airfare (to anywhere) and there are cheap flights going to Bermuda.  The BF is up to it, so that's where we're off to on Friday.


----------



## YaYa3

good morning, lovely ladies!!  i miss you guys.  next time there's a FB chat, please let me know, k?  

*DC,* *bermuda???*  girl, you are the luckiest duck i know!  have a wonderful time!

i have a question for you, too.  did you use the barielle exactly per the directions?  as in one coat twice a week?  i think if a little is good, then a LOT is better!  i can't imagine only doing two coats a week.


----------



## DC-Cutie

YaYa3 said:


> good morning, lovely ladies!! i miss you guys. next time there's a FB chat, please let me know, k?
> 
> *DC,* *bermuda???* girl, you are the luckiest duck i know! have a wonderful time!
> 
> i have a question for you, too. did you use the barielle exactly per the directions? as in one coat twice a week? i think if a little is good, then a LOT is better! i can't imagine only doing two coats a week.


 
Hey *YaYa* - Thank you.  I just wanna lay on the beach and do absolutely NOTHING!    You have any plans for the weekend?  How was the visit with your son?  Hope you guys had a nice time together.

I use Barielle just once a week (or twice if I have to change my polish).  But I keep telling myself I'm going to try twice a week (as per directions) for about a month, to see the reulst in full affect, just never get around to it.


----------



## brintee

*Yaya*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hugs:

Definitley *p*!!

*DC*, im soooo jealous! Have fun!!


----------



## phiphi

*yayaaaaa*!!!!! 
jelly *DC*!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Bermuda?  I am SO jealous. 

Hello lovely ladies!


----------



## brintee

Hey *dukie*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey there *B!* 

I am trying to resist the J.Crew sale.  I have spent too much money there in the last 2 months.


----------



## jancedtif

*DC* you're headed to Bermuda?!  Lucky lady!!

Hey *Yaya* and *Duke*!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

If you guys have never been to Bermuda, it's really really nice.  Very relaxing, pristine landscaping and best of all it's only about a 2.5 hr flight from DC


----------



## phiphi

one day bermuda.. one day.. 

stay strong *duke*!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

**whispers to Duke:  they've got some cute items in the store w/additional 20% off, instant gratification, don't have to pay for shipping!!!**


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am trying *P!* 

*DC*, I was in there on Saturday and had to restrain myself!  And you know I am Brokey McBrokerson!  Are you trying to have me working at the gentlemen's club!?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> I am trying *P!*
> 
> *DC*, I was in there on Saturday and had to restrain myself! And you know I am Brokey McBrokerson! Are you trying to have me working at the gentlemen's club!?


 
you kill me with your names - Fatty McFatterson and now Brokey McBrokerson :lolots:  But, Duke, they put out new merchandise yesterday 

Yesterday at J. Crew there was a clutch sitting there on the pile of tees.  It would match my Cork Lady Slings PERFECTLY.  so I picked it up.  As soon as I did, a girl on the other side of the tee-shirt table said "oh, that's mine.  I MIGHT get it".  So I mumbled, "well you didn't have it in your hand".  She says "I haven't decided, yet"  I grumbled a little more and handed it to her.  So the whole time I'm she's holding on to it like a brick of gold.  I gave her the side-eye everytime she looked my way. 

She was really, really working my nerves.  I should have just picked it up without saying anything.  But I was TRYING to be nice!

All wasn't lost, the best SA in all of J. Crew had another hidden in the closet.  So I was able to get it afterall


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hehehehe, those names accurately describe me! 

New merchandise?  I am not listening!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





See, kindness paid off after all *DC.* But yes, I would've given her the side eye and likely threw the clutch at her.  I HATE when people do that.  (Dukie isn't the nicest at times :shame

Speaking of not-nice Dukie...I was on the train yesterday and sitting beside a larger woman.  The train is packed.  I am listening to my iPod and playing Tetris, when I feel a tap on my shoulder.  Woman says "can you please turn your music down some so I cannot hear it?  It isn't loud but I can hear a slight hummm of it." 

My face   So in my head I am thinking, "I turned up my music some so I didn't have to hear you gasping for breath and grunting while trying to figure out your crossword answers."  That is what I wanted to say, but instead thought of my bad luck recently and held it inside.  Instead I gave her this look  and by that time someone had gotten up about 2 rows behind me, so I left the seat.

Crisis aborted.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ people get real brand new on the Metro, huh!!!  I would have turned it all up so not only did she hear the hmmm, but the lyrics as well - LOL.

You did well.

Recently I was on a practically empty train (in the handicap/elderly seating).  A rather, rather large lady stops in front of me and says "You need to move so I can sit down!"  Oh, really...  I had a bad day so she got from me "Being fat is not a handicap, nor does it make you elderly"  Period. end of conversation!  Now, if she had ASKED me rather than telling me what I needed to do, I would have gotten up, no problem.  Mind you, right across from me was another empty seat that she could have had all to herself!

it's too hot to be acting up on Metro, folks!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ people get real brand new on the Metro, huh!!! I would have turned it all up so not only did she hear the hmmm, but the lyrics as well - LOL.
> 
> You did well.
> 
> Recently I was on a practically empty train (in the handicap/elderly seating). A rather, rather large lady stops in front of me and says "You need to move so I can sit down!" Oh, really... I had a bad day so she got from me "Being fat is not a handicap, nor does it make you elderly" Period. end of conversation! Now, if she had ASKED me rather than telling me what I needed to do, I would have gotten up, no problem. Mind you, right across from me was another empty seat that she could have had all to herself!
> 
> it's too hot to be acting up on Metro, folks!


 
OMG,  I am seriously choking I am laughing so hard *DC.  *Honestly, that woman totally deserved it.  WTF, there are tons of empty seats, she did not have to sit in THAT particular seat.

Aren't people starting to act foolish on Metro these days?  Like you said, the trains are too packed and too hot to be acting stupid.


----------



## DC-Cutie

somebody jumped in front of the train a few days ago!  It's serious, but not that serious!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> somebody jumped in front of the train a few days ago! It's serious, but not that serious!


 
Dang.  That is really sad.

Sad for the person and the train delays.  (more for the person though).


----------



## phiphi

that's so sad about the peron and the train.

remind me to always take the metro with you ladies. you'd make great bodyguards!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Dang. That is really sad.
> 
> Sad for the person and the train delays. (more for the person though).


 
the delay was 2-3 hrs 

when I worked at Dupont Circle, I saw a lady get hit.  It was surreal.  But thankfully, I lived in SW at the time, so I hopped on the bus.


----------



## DC-Cutie

phiphi said:


> that's so sad about the peron and the train.
> 
> remind me to always take the metro with you ladies. you'd make great bodyguards!


 
Riding the metro is not childs play - LOL...  I love telling people "stand to the right, walk on the left"  Thanks - I got things to do!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You saw her get hit!?   OMG, I would've been emotionally messed up after that one.  Yikes.

NOTE to all pending jumpers:  Please do not jump on the tracks while I am there or between the hours of 8-10am and 6-9pm.  TIA.


Oh, I am the queen of shooing tourists out of my way.  You will get your pictures, but I have to get to work!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> You saw her get hit!?  OMG, I would've been emotionally messed up after that one. Yikes.
> 
> *NOTE to all pending jumpers: Please do not jump on the tracks while I am there or between the hours of 8-10am and 6-9pm. TIA.*
> 
> 
> Oh, I am the queen of shooing tourists out of my way. *You will get your pictures, but I have to get to work*!


 
I.... Die..... :lolots:  Right!  The washington monument ain't movin' anytime soon, in the meantime, MOVE... get out the way, get out the way!

I happened so quick that I couldn't even react.  It wasn't until I was walking away that it hit me (no pun intended).


----------



## Dukeprincess

Exactly!  I swear nothing drives me nuts more than tourists in my way on the escalator or huge school trips with the kids screaming on the train.  I swear they act like the train is the coolest experience ever.  Umm ride it on a daily basis and sit through delays and malfunctioning trains, I promise it loses its appeal. 

It is so sad, but I have literally have heard other riders complain about jumpers.  The resounding comment is "geez, couldn't they have waited a few hours?"


----------



## YaYa3

i'm really laughing at you guys and your metro tales.  living in oklahoma city, there's no such thing, so i'm completely ignorant.  i'd fit into the 'tourist' category, totally forgetting that people actually LIVE there and have places to go!


----------



## Dukeprincess

YaYa3 said:


> i'm really laughing at you guys and your metro tales. living in oklahoma city, there's no such thing, so i'm completely ignorant. i'd fit into the 'tourist' category, totally forgetting that people actually LIVE there and have places to go!


 
We wouldn't shoo you out of the way *YaYa, *because we'd be staring at your lovely shoesies!


----------



## DC-Cutie

i feel like tourist should NOT be allowed on the trains during rush hour.  In the morning, I'm ok, because I'm on the train around 5:45 or so, but the afternoon is a HOT (literally) mESS!  And tell me why these young kids have to Christen their metro ride by hanging on the upper rails like they're on monkey bars?


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^That is the worst *DC* and the Metro "surfing", which always ends in a kid falling on someone else.


----------



## jancedtif

Hey ladies, I thought I'd let y'all know that the grey Almeria is gone, *BUT* he's (SA) is keeping an eye out for another and he has my cc info now so all is not lost yet!  Thank you all again for keeping an eye out!


----------



## jancedtif

Dukeprincess said:


> Hehehehe, those names accurately describe me!
> 
> New merchandise? I am not listening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, kindness paid off after all *DC.* But yes, I would've given her the side eye and likely threw the clutch at her. I HATE when people do that. (Dukie isn't the nicest at times :shame
> 
> Speaking of not-nice Dukie...I was on the train yesterday and sitting beside a larger woman. The train is packed. I am listening to my iPod and playing Tetris, when I feel a tap on my shoulder. Woman says "can you please turn your music down some so I cannot hear it? It isn't loud but I can hear a slight hummm of it."
> 
> My face  So in my head I am thinking, "I turned up my music some so I didn't have to hear you gasping for breath and grunting while trying to figure out your crossword answers." That is what I wanted to say, but instead thought of my bad luck recently and held it inside. Instead I gave her this look  and by that time someone had gotten up about 2 rows behind me, so I left the seat.
> 
> Crisis aborted.


 
Like DC said, "You did well!"



DC-Cutie said:


> somebody jumped in front of the train a few days ago! It's serious, but not that serious!


 
Good grief!  I hope I never get that low!


----------



## phiphi

aww i'm sorry sweet *jan* - fingers crossed he finds a pair for you! 
metro surfing? okay we totally have to take the metro next time *dukie*. LOL. 
*yaya* we could do the tourist thing together there!!! they wouldn't pick on _both_ of us!


----------



## YaYa3

*jan, *i've been watching for those gray almeria's.  i'm crossing my fingers that they show up for you.  

*phi!!*   i just think it's so weird that people actually take trains to work.  here, we have the 'heartland flyer' that goes to ft. worth and back.  other than that, we all drive cars all day long.  i can't even complain about traffic.  i live in such a backward town, but it's home!


----------



## phiphi

*yaya* - i've missed chatting with you! how are you doing?  
we don't have trains or subways here either - just buses!


----------



## DC-Cutie

YaYa3 said:


> *jan, *i've been watching for those gray almeria's. i'm crossing my fingers that they show up for you.
> 
> *phi!!*  i just think it's so weird that people actually take trains to work. here, we have the 'heartland flyer' that goes to ft. worth and back. other than that, we all drive cars all day long. i can't even complain about traffic. i live in such a backward town, but it's home!


 
I could ride the train to and from work, blindfolded!

I should write a book on the stuff I see and hear on Metro, it would be a best seller - LOL

Yesterday a family got on and the little boy sat down next to this older gentleman.  They started talking.  Well the family was getting off at the next stop and the little boy said "oh mom, I was having fun talking to the black man"  (these are all of the emotions that I went through, seriously).  The mom said "Billy, you can't say stuff like that" snatched him by the ear and off the train....  I wasn't mad, because he was a little kid, just very surprised...


----------



## jancedtif

phiphi said:


> aww i'm sorry sweet *jan* - fingers crossed he finds a pair for you!
> metro surfing? okay we totally have to take the metro next time *dukie*. LOL.
> *yaya* we could do the tourist thing together there!!! they wouldn't pick on _both_ of us!


 
Thank you sweet *phi!*  I'm trying to think positively!!



YaYa3 said:


> *jan, *i've been watching for those gray almeria's. i'm crossing my fingers that they show up for you.
> 
> *phi!!*  i just think it's so weird that people actually take trains to work. here, we have the 'heartland flyer' that goes to ft. worth and back. other than that, we all drive cars all day long. i can't even complain about traffic. i live in such a backward town, but it's home!


 
Thank you *Yaya*!!



DC-Cutie said:


> I could ride the train to and from work, blindfolded!
> 
> I should write a book on the stuff I see and hear on Metro, it would be a best seller - LOL
> 
> Yesterday a family got on and the little boy sat down next to this older gentleman. They started talking. Well the family was getting off at the next stop and the little boy said "oh mom, I was having fun talking to the black man"  (these are all of the emotions that I went through, seriously). The mom said "Billy, you can't say stuff like that" snatched him by the ear and off the train.... I wasn't mad, because he was a little kid, just very surprised...


 
The things kids say...


----------



## DC-Cutie

jancedtif said:


> The things kids say...


 
that's all I could say...


----------



## chelleybelley

Dukeprincess said:


> Exactly! I swear nothing drives me nuts more than tourists in my way on the escalator or huge school trips with the kids screaming on the train. I swear they act like the train is the coolest experience ever. Umm ride it on a daily basis and sit through delays and malfunctioning trains, I promise it loses its appeal.
> 
> It is so sad, but I have literally have heard other riders complain about jumpers. The resounding comment is "geez, couldn't they have waited a few hours?"


 
Oh goodness.  Last Friday, I got stuck on the subway cause apparently in a couple cars over, someone died on the floor.  The conductor called for the police to come to the front and then announced that the train was suspended because it was under police investigation.  All I could hear from everyone was, "Geez...", "Gosh...". "Ughhh....", "It only takes one person to F up the whole subway..."  I laughed and thought, "Man, only here in NY." lol... in the meantime, I really hope that person/family is okay.


----------



## YaYa3

*phi,* are you leaving this weekend or just taking vacation?  we need to talk!  

*chelley,* i've been thinking a lot about you lately.  i hope things are working out!


----------



## phiphi

we do *yaya*!! we do!! 

hi *chelley*!! hang in there hon!!


----------



## siserilla

DC-Cutie said:


> Hey Brin - The Ruffle Dress is on sale at J. Crew for $59!!



Oh my gosh. I want this. How does the sizing run?? I don't know whether I would be an XS or S....


----------



## jancedtif

Hey* Chells* and *Sis*!!


----------



## siserilla

Morning ladies!!


----------



## Stephanie***

*I GOT MY LV BAG!! It's at home and I am at work ARGH!!!* Check out my Collection thread in about 3 hours!!!! hahaha!!


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies  

Hey* sis*!!


----------



## siserilla

Hey *brit*!


----------



## brintee

How ya doin *sis*??


----------



## siserilla

Pretty good. Drinking coffee in bed again. Shopping online when I probably shouldn't be.  How are you doing??


----------



## brintee

Where is *duke*?? You soooo need this! I wish I could pull it off!! 

http://www.bluefly.com/Diane-Von-Fu...gner-cat80012-4294965605/307770401/detail.fly


----------



## brintee

Hehe, im good! Im "window shopping" online lol. But, im at work and not in bed  



siserilla said:


> Pretty good. Drinking coffee in bed again. Shopping online when I probably shouldn't be.  How are you doing??


----------



## siserilla

I love that dress you posted for Duke! 

I really want the ruffled shirtdress from J. Crew but I'm not sure how the sizing runs....I'd hate to buy it and not fit...


----------



## brintee

^^Well I have it, but its a shirt not the dress and I got a small and wish I had gotten an XS. I wear a 2 usually so I would say they run a little large if the helps....


----------



## chelleybelley

good morning ladies!  

hope everyone is doing well this morning!  

i got pulled over for the first time in my life this morning for speeding.  i nearly peed my pants. lol...


----------



## brintee

OMG *chelley*!! Did you get ticketed?


----------



## chelleybelley

YaYa3 said:


> *phi,* are you leaving this weekend or just taking vacation? we need to talk!
> 
> *chelley,* i've been thinking a lot about you lately. i hope things are working out!


 
thanks so much, mama*yaya*.  i miss talking to you!  you always have a way with words that always makes me feel so much better!  



phiphi said:


> we do *yaya*!! we do!!
> 
> hi *chelley*!! hang in there hon!!


 
thanks *P*!  so sweet...


----------



## chelleybelley

brintee said:


> OMG *chelley*!! Did you get ticketed?


 
the cop was really nice actually.  he probably could see that i was nervous and shaking trying to find my registration and insurance in the car, with my napkins from the glove compartment flying all over the place lol.  he didn't write me up for speeding (thank you God!), but he wrote me up for a lesser offense, no points, and no court date. phew! 

how are you doing my dear?


----------



## siserilla

*brit*, I'm usually a 2 as well so I think I'll order the XS then. 

*chelley*, that's great you found a nice cop. I probably would've been a nervous wreck as well.


----------



## brintee

Ohhh Im so glad!!!  I hate being pulled over and I have only been pulled over for window tint and a check point once. Scary stuff! 

Im good, miss you around here 



chelleybelley said:


> the cop was really nice actually.  he probably could see that i was nervous and shaking trying to find my registration and insurance in the car, with my napkins from the glove compartment flying all over the place lol.  he didn't write me up for speeding (thank you God!), but he wrote me up for a lesser offense, no points, and no court date. phew!
> 
> how are you doing my dear?


----------



## chelleybelley

hey *sis*!! 

wow size 2's and XS... man, you ladies are tiny!!

aww *B*, i miss you too!  just trying to get things in order, and i notice if i stay away from tpf, i do a WHOLE LOT LESS spending too lol.  my CC bill is crazy right now...


----------



## siserilla

*chelley*, there are a whole lot of enablers here! Lol


----------



## brintee

I think I need to stay away too, but I would be wayyyyyyy too bored at work 



chelleybelley said:


> hey *sis*!!
> 
> wow size 2's and XS... man, you ladies are tiny!!
> 
> aww *B*, i miss you too!  just trying to get things in order, and i notice if i stay away from tpf, i do a WHOLE LOT LESS spending too lol.  my CC bill is crazy right now...


----------



## chelleybelley

siserilla said:


> *chelley*, there are a whole lot of enablers here! Lol


 
Truth be told, *sis*!! 



brintee said:


> I think I need to stay away too, but I would be wayyyyyyy too bored at work


 
Yeah, DH and I had a conversation similar to this a couple of weeks ago:
DH: "What the heck?  I thought you've been super busy at work.. You do realize there is AT LEAST one box at our door every single day." 
Me: "I have been busy.  Extremely.  But when I get a couple of minutes to myself, shopping is like my breather."
DH: "You can do this much damage in 'a couple of minutes'?"
Me: 

I love my hubby.  He's so funny...


----------



## jancedtif

Hey ladies!!


----------



## siserilla

Hi *Jance*!


----------



## brintee

*Jannnnnnnnnnnnn*


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Sis*!!


----------



## jancedtif

brintee said:


> *Jannnnnnnnnnnnn*



*Brinnnnnnnnyyy*!!


----------



## chelleybelley

hi *jan*!!!!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Morning Ladies!!!


----------



## jancedtif

*Chelleyyyyyyy*!! 

Hey *Buzzy*!


----------



## september gurl

Morning ladies.


----------



## brintee

Hey *buzzy & SG*!!


----------



## chelleybelley

Hi *buzzy & SG*!!!


----------



## september gurl

Hey brintee, chellybelly


----------



## siserilla

I'm starting to get hungry but I have no idea what I want for lunch....hmmm


----------



## jancedtif

Hello *September*!!


----------



## september gurl

Hi jance,  how are you today??


----------



## Dukeprincess

Okay ladies, am I the only person who thinks these sandals are cute in royal tan?

http://www.toryburch.com/toryburch/...Product=12108646&icSort=&icCategory=cat220012


----------



## jancedtif

I'm ok *Sis*!

Hey *Duke*!  The sandals are cute!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I agree *Jan,* but 3 of my friends hate them, so I don't know what to do.


----------



## jancedtif

Why?  I love them!


----------



## chelleybelley

Dukeprincess said:


> Okay ladies, am I the only person who thinks these sandals are cute in royal tan?
> 
> http://www.toryburch.com/toryburch/...Product=12108646&icSort=&icCategory=cat220012


 
*duke*, they are sooo cute!  and they look super comfy too.


----------



## september gurl

*duke, *I think they are really cute too!


----------



## CMP86

I'm so glad I check my bank accounts daily. I got a phone call from someone last night saying that they needed to talk to me about my debit card. When I called back it seemed fishy so I didn't worry about it.

I was checking my accounts this morning to make sure everything was fine and noticed an unauthorized charge to a dentist office in Nebraska for $3.17. So I immediately went down to the bank and its now straightened out. I'm just glad that I check my accounts daily now.


----------



## chelleybelley

^^ You know... there must be something going on with these credit cards.  Two weeks ago, my CC company caught fraudulent charges on my account and yesterday my friend's CC company caught fraudulent charges on her account too... wtf is going on?!  So annoying and frustrating... not to mention, a hassle.


----------



## brintee

Where is *duke*?? Could I pull off this dress in a zero??

http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-von-Furst...Item&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item53e1d69ec5


----------



## rdgldy

Dukeprincess said:


> I agree *Jan,* but 3 of my friends hate them, so I don't know what to do.


Follow your instincts!!  You have great taste so it really doesn't matter what they think.


----------



## mimi14

DC-Cutie said:


> somebody jumped in front of the train a few days ago!  It's serious, but not that serious!



That's sad. But having said that I missed my LDN-NY flight last Thanksgiving because someone decided that today was going to be their day. Stuck on a train unable to move, I could feel the panic rising in my chest as the clock started ticking more and more towards my departure time. I literally ran to the counter only to be told my flight had left already. There were no seats left on the next few flights to NYC or NJ. I started to cry and get really upset because not only had I missed my flight but if I wasn't in NYC by the following morning I would miss a whole other bunch of connecting flights and there wre only two more flights leaving tonight. The stupid ass woman behind the counter made sarcastic comments about "people being lazy and getting to the airport late" to which I responded that "maybe next time she should go throw herself under the train" I was pissed, upset that my train was delayed, upset that my flight had left and that there were no seats left - none of it my fault. Some ten hours later I got on the very last flight of the night to NYC. Jesus, seriously sometimes I wish people who wanted to commit suicide would do it some place else but on the train. 

***as a side note, I understand how insensitive that sounds, but sometimes it is hard to sympathise with those in pain***I hope no one is offended.


----------



## Dukeprincess

What size do you normally wear in DVF, *B?* I am curvy, so I needed an 8 in the Della.

Thanks *rdgldy* and everyone else for your opinions.  I am going to see if I can find them at a store here so I can see them in person first.


----------



## YaYa3

geez.


----------



## Dukeprincess

YaYa3 said:


> geez.



Oh no, what is wrong dear *YaYa?*


----------



## phiphi

good afternooon ladies!

i've had intermittent internet access all day - feel so disconnected from the world! LOL.


----------



## YaYa3

*duke,* just some of the stuff that pops up here.  kwim???  

hi, *phi!!!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

YaYa3 said:


> *duke,* just some of the stuff that pops up here.  kwim???
> 
> hi, *phi!!!*



True, sometimes we do get visited by those who flew over the coo coo's nest. 

Hey there *P!*


----------



## phiphi

hi *duke & yaya*!!! 

how are you doing? it was supposed to a day off but ended up working most of today. all good though - if this secures a free weekend, i'm good!


----------



## siserilla

Hi!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I cannot wait for the weekend


----------



## siserilla

What are your plans for the weekend, *Duke*?


----------



## phiphi

hi *sis*! hope you're doing well!
lol *duke* at your siggy. she cracks me up!


----------



## Dukeprincess

siserilla said:


> What are your plans for the weekend, *Duke*?



Spending time with family.  My Mom is coming up to visit me!   Haven't seen her since Memorial Day weekend.



phiphi said:


> hi *sis*! hope you're doing well!
> lol *duke* at your siggy. she cracks me up!



Glad you are amused by my little stripper girl breaking it down...boom chica wow wow!


----------



## phiphi

lol @ boom chica wow wow! will try to behave on the shopping and she won't need to go down low. low. low. low.


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> lol @ boom chica wow wow! will try to behave on the shopping and she won't need to go down low. low. low. low.


----------



## mimi14

Dukeprincess said:


> True, sometimes we do get visited by those who flew over the coo coo's nest.
> 
> Hey there *P!*



Sorry, I didn't mean anything by sharing a story. I'm definitely not a wacko. Was just trying to be part of the conversation. Sometime's it's really hard to get involved in this thread because it can get clique at times. 

Plus, in all fairness I've seen worse stuff on here and on other threads. I'm sorry however didn't mean to offend. Was just sharing a story because people where talking about trains being delayed and stuff due to unfortunate incidents.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Simmer down dear *mimi*, I was being funny.  If you stick around here long enough, you will know to expect sarcasm and silly comments from me, because hey, that is who I am.

So how about this?  You want to be a part of the convo, so let's do it the right way.

Hi *mimi*, welcome and what are you up to this weekend?


----------



## siserilla

*Duke*, that's so exciting! My mom and I live in the same city and we don't see each other enough. Her 50th birthday is coming up and I've been racking my brain on what to do for her. I know that I want to throw her a big party but I need to figure out the rest of the details. 

Hi *Mimi*! We're just a big group of silly girls with the same red sole obsession. Welcome!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh *Sis*, you have to do something extra special!  My Mom turned 60 this year and she didn't want a big party.  Boo!    So instead I bought her a nice Movado.


----------



## phiphi

*mimi* - i agree with *sis* - we are just a big group of silly girls, and *dukie * here is among the sweetest. she may have sarcasm and that's just how we love her. you will find that we are a very good bunch here, but you gotta take us quirks and all!

*sis* what a great milestone birthday! we threw my mom a party for her 60th. what are you thinking idea-wise?


----------



## mimi14

Sorry, I was trying to use the multi-quote and it didn't work. Just figured I may have been the one to spark off Yaya's comment. I also know that you are hilarious, I'm around long enough to kind of know somethings.  

I guess, you all are so tight sometimes it's hard to just get involved. 

Thanks...spending time with my best friend. Going to relax after a hard day at my new job. Yourself?


----------



## siserilla

I love my mom to death. We've been through some tough times together so I want to make sure I do something fabulous for her. Her birthday isn't till December 30th so I probably won't have the party till January. I just have no idea when I need to start planning everything. Also, on top of planning her party, I'm the MOH for my best friend's wedding in April. So much to do!

Edit: Phi, I have a few ideas floating in my head. I was thinking about doing a 70s themed party but I'm not sure if everyone would want to dress up. I may rent a house at the beach, hire a band and I'll cook for the party so we don't have to hire a caterer. Or I'll rent part of a restaurant out and have the party there.


----------



## Dukeprincess

mimi14 said:


> Sorry, I was trying to use the multi-quote and it didn't work. Just figured I may have been the one to spark off Yaya's comment. I also know that you are hilarious, I'm around long enough to kind of know somethings.
> 
> I guess, you all are so tight sometimes it's hard to just get involved.
> 
> Thanks...spending time with my best friend. Going to relax after a hard day at my new job. Yourself?



I totally understand, but just remember, WE all were once newbies too.  But you ain't new anymore, so come on in here! 

Oooh new job?  Do you like it?  I need one of those, because the people at my current one are going to make me pitch myself out of my 5th floor office window!  Please someone tell me why a lady at my job walks by and gives me nasty looks?  I mean come on...is this The Hills: Legal Edition?


----------



## siserilla

*Duke*, she's just jealous of your fabulous self.


----------



## Dukeprincess

siserilla said:


> *Duke*, she's just jealous of your fabulous self.



You are too sweet!  You are just as fabulous (if not more) than me. 

I think she is just a bitter person and unfortunately airs her negativity at work.


----------



## siserilla

Oh you stop! I am not. 

I do not like negative people one bit. I have my moments at times but life is way too short to be angry all of the time.


----------



## Dukeprincess

siserilla said:


> Oh you stop! I am not.
> 
> I do not like negative people one bit. I have my moments at times but life is way too short to be angry all of the time.



Umm I saw you in the Outfit thread...I rest my case. 

Exactly, we all do, but walking around like someone stole your last piece of gum is not cool either.


----------



## phiphi

siserilla said:


> Edit: Phi, I have a few ideas floating in my head. I was thinking about doing a 70s themed party but I'm not sure if everyone would want to dress up. I may rent a house at the beach, hire a band and I'll cook for the party so we don't have to hire a caterer. Or I'll rent part of a restaurant out and have the party there.


 
*sis* that 70's theme sounds like a fabulous idea. if you put the "dress code" on the invitation, i'm sure everyone will be in for it. we put "semi formal garden party" on ours so people could dress up & everyone did! the beach party is also great. your mom will love it any way, because her lovely daughter is doing this! can't wait to hear more once you've figured out more details!! (and congrats! MOH!!)

*duke* boo to negative nancy.


----------



## siserilla

Dukeprincess said:


> Umm I saw you in the Outfit thread...I rest my case.
> 
> *Exactly, we all do, but walking around like someone stole your last piece of gum is not cool either.*



I wish I could have all of your fabulous DVF pieces. I think I'm scared to start that obsession. Lol


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

happy thursday ladies!


----------



## siserilla

phiphi said:


> *sis* that 70's theme sounds like a fabulous idea. if you put the "dress code" on the invitation, i'm sure everyone will be in for it. we put "semi formal garden party" on ours so people could dress up & everyone did! the beach party is also great. your mom will love it any way, because her lovely daughter is doing this! can't wait to hear more once you've figured out more details!! (and congrats! MOH!!)
> 
> *duke* boo to negative nancy.



If I'm going to throw the party Jan 7 or 8, when should I start planning and sending out the invitations? Her birthday is the day before NYE so I think it's going to be best for me to do it after the holidays. I need to get together with her DBF so I can see if he wants to help too.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey *Nakie!*

Oooh *Sis* that party sounds awesome!  I wish my Mom would've let me throw her a party.  I should've done a surprise one against her will.  I love party planning!


----------



## phiphi

*naked*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  how are you dear?

*sis* given that it's around the holidays, i'd probably send them at the beginning of december so people can plan around the holidays. if you want to gauge availability, you may want to send out an informal email to people to save the date in mid-november.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Hi *Dukie* and *P P*!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

What are your plans for the 4th *Nakie?* Rolling in the drop top with Mr. Naked?


----------



## siserilla

Alright ladies, I'm going to go workout and then find myself something to eat. Have a great 4th if I don't speak to you all again!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Dukeprincess said:


> What are your plans for the 4th *Nakie?* Rolling in the drop top with Mr. Naked?


 
 <----------------- I'd like to be doing some of that!


----------



## lulabee

Hey my loves!!

Arden used her "little girl" scissors to cut an inch wide chunk off her hair right in the middle of her forehead....ush:


----------



## Dukeprincess

Bye *Sis!* I need to be working out...but instead I am working out this mini Snickers into my mouth.  (where the heck is that fatty smiley?)


AMEN.  I want to sleep too.  But Mom is coming into town and she wakes up at a shameful hour.


----------



## Dukeprincess

lulabee said:


> Hey my loves!!
> 
> Arden used her "little girl" scissors to cut an inch wide chunk off her hair right in the middle of her forehead....ush:



Oh no!  Can you try to comb it over and cover it up?  Eeek.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lulabee said:


> Hey my loves!!
> 
> Arden used her "little girl" scissors to cut an inch wide chunk off her hair right in the middle of her forehead....ush:


 
oh dear me. Time for bangs!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Dukeprincess said:


> Bye *Sis!* I need to be working out...but instead I am working out this mini Snickers into my mouth. (where the heck is that fatty smiley?)
> 
> 
> AMEN. I want to sleep too. But Mom is coming into town and she wakes up at a shameful hour.


 
I was working out a clark bar earlier today. I can feel the cellulite collecting...


----------



## lulabee

^^LMAO! I wonder if she purposely cut her own "bangs" because I just cut some for Claire this weekend?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Well it looks like Arden is going to get her wish!


----------



## mimi14

Dukeprincess said:


> I totally understand, but just remember, WE all were once newbies too.  But you ain't new anymore, so come on in here!
> 
> Oooh new job?  Do you like it?  I need one of those, because the people at my current one are going to make me pitch myself out of my 5th floor office window!  Please someone tell me why a lady at my job walks by and gives me nasty looks?  I mean come on...is this The Hills: Legal Edition?



I know, but sometimes people forget that! 

Yeah, I finished up a not so awesome [in some ways] internship on Wall St and started job hunting once I got home to London [I love NYC though and want to move back]. And I'm kinda in love with my new job because it's still in a hybrid trading team like before but at a nicer IB. So yes, I like it. 

Maybe she's an unhappy bint. Jut give her the evil eye back...! You should keep an eye out for a nicer job, bad jobs make please miserable. I know this from experience unfortunately despite being a very young grad.


----------



## mimi14

lulabee said:


> Hey my loves!!
> 
> Arden used her "little girl" scissors to cut an inch wide chunk off her hair right in the middle of her forehead....ush:



Lol - so adorable.


----------



## YaYa3

hey, *lula!*    please give hugs to arden and claire for me.

how nice that *sis* is planning a BD party for her mom.  that makes me smile.

*naked and duke, *


----------



## buzzytoes

mimi14 said:


> I know, but sometimes people forget that!
> 
> Yeah, I finished up a not so awesome [in some ways] internship on Wall St and started job hunting once I got home to London [I love NYC though and want to move back]. And I'm kinda in love with my new job because it's still in a hybrid trading team like before but at a nicer IB. So yes, I like it.
> 
> Maybe she's anunhappy *bint*. Jut give her the evil eye back...! You should keep an eye out for a nicer job, bad jobs make please miserable. I know this from experience unfortunately despite being a very young grad.


 
Is this the UK equivalent of *****?? I work with an English lady and am always trying to pick up clever slang from her. 

I plan on doing lots of  on my 4th of July weekend as well!! Looking forward to the three day weekend fo sho!!


----------



## buzzytoes

*YaYa!!* I still have your RAOK card and it came in handy when I had to scoop up a stink bug the other day.


----------



## YaYa3

*buzzy,* i'm glad it was so extremely useful!  :lolots:


----------



## lulabee

YaYa3 said:


> hey, *lula!*  please give hugs to arden and claire for me.
> 
> how nice that *sis* is planning a BD party for her mom. that makes me smile.
> 
> *naked and duke, *


 I miss my *mamayaya *


----------



## lulabee

mimi14 said:


> Lol - so adorable.


 Ya know, she does look kinda cute...they are quite short though. :wondering


----------



## CMP86

Evening ladies!


----------



## CMP86

I'm off to bed, but I pose a question for you ladies. My DH and I are planning a trip to Las Vegas in October and we need recommendations on what hotel to stay in. Neither one of us have ever been there and really have no clue. So if you have been to Vegas please recommend a hotel.


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning ladies!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning ladies!

hey *jan*!!!


----------



## jancedtif

*Mosshhhhiiiii*!!


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies!!!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Brinnnyyyy*!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *b*!!!

anyone have any plans for the 3 day weekend?


----------



## brintee

Hey jan & moshi!!!!!!!!!  

No plans yet! well, im getting my hair done!  What are you doing?



jancedtif said:


> Hey *Brinnnyyyy*!!





moshi_moshi said:


> hey *b*!!!
> 
> anyone have any plans for the 3 day weekend?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Morning, *Mosh, Jan & Brin *

*Brin* - J.Crew has a lotta nerve.  I saw the 20% off banner!!!  Then...  I saw that is was for jewelry only - booooboooo


----------



## brintee

Awwwwm what a bunch of scammers they are!  My bathing suits come today!! 


DC-Cutie said:


> Morning, *Mosh, Jan & Brin *
> 
> *Brin* - J.Crew has a lotta nerve.  I saw the 20% off banner!!!  Then...  I saw that is was for jewelry only - booooboooo


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *DC*!!    I have no plans, but I'm sure* DC* does!


----------



## DC-Cutie

jancedtif said:


> Hey *DC*!!  I have no plans, but I'm sure* DC* does!


 
you know it...   Bags packed almost ready to go.  I had to come into the office for a meeting today, but will be out of here at 12 and in Bermuda this evening 



brintee said:


> Awwwwm what a bunch of scammers they are!  My bathing suits come today!!


 
Yayyy!!!  I hope you like them.  They're really cute.


----------



## YaYa3

morning, *jan, brin, DC, and moshi!* 

*DC,* have a wonderful trip to bermuda!  i'm sure it will be awesome in every way.

*brin,* can't wait to hear about your bathing suits.


----------



## brintee

Awww have fun!! 



DC-Cutie said:


> you know it...   Bags packed almost ready to go.  I had to come into the office for a meeting today, but will be out of here at 12 and in Bermuda this evening
> 
> 
> 
> Yayyy!!!  I hope you like them.  They're really cute.



*Yayaaaaaaaaaaa!*!! 



YaYa3 said:


> morning, *jan, brin, DC, and moshi!*
> 
> *DC,* have a wonderful trip to bermuda!  i'm sure it will be awesome in every way.
> 
> *brin,* can't wait to hear about your bathing suits.


----------



## jancedtif

DC-Cutie said:


> you know it...   Bags packed almost ready to go.  I had to come into the office for a meeting today, but will be out of here at 12 and in Bermuda this evening
> 
> 
> 
> Yayyy!!!  I hope you like them.  They're really cute.



I'm incredibly jealous!  Have fun!!



YaYa3 said:


> morning, *jan, brin, DC, and moshi!*
> 
> *DC,* have a wonderful trip to bermuda!  i'm sure it will be awesome in every way.
> 
> *brin,* can't wait to hear about your bathing suits.



Hey *Yaya*!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *DC*!! and *Yaya*!!!

*DC* - have a wonderful vacation!!

*B* - i'm mentally preparing for the bbq dbf is having on sunday.... he has guests from utah and the uk staying at his place and it's this big bmx party (he has these dirt bike jumps in the back yard people are coming from all over to ride) i'm going to need a day off from my day off lol


----------



## jancedtif

^ sounds like you are gonna have a blast!


----------



## DC-Cutie

moshi_moshi said:


> *B* - i'm mentally preparing for the bbq dbf is having on sunday.... he has guests from utah and the uk staying at his place and it's this big bmx party (he has these dirt bike jumps in the back yard people are coming from all over to ride) i'm going to need a day off from my day off lol


 
*Moshi *- here is a hug in advance and a few drinks to get you through the weekend


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ thanks *DC*!!  i'm going to need several drinks to make it through that day!  

luckily my friend and i are taking a trip to short hills mall on monday so i can recoup... 

well i have a meeting... tty ladies later!!


----------



## jancedtif

See ya *mosh*!


----------



## phiphi

good morning ladies! tgif!!!


----------



## brintee

Have fun *moshi*!!

Woop woop, my insurance is sending a $450 check for not providing a rental car!! Yay!!

Hey *p*!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Morning Ladies!!!

Have fun in Bermuda DC!!! Super jealous - I would love to be laying on a beach somewhere!!!

CMP - there is a Vegas thread in the Travel subforum full of all kinds of info. My suggestion is Treasure Island. It's cheap, recently been remodeled, and right in the middle of everything. We are going in two weeks and got a deal for $39/night during the week. Sign up to be on email lists and FB pages of all the major hotels cuz that's where they send out the best deals. Also while you are there be sure to sign up for the Player's Clubs at the hotels (it's free, takes five minutes) cuz then if you go back you get good deals as well.


----------



## jancedtif

*Phi-da-phiii!!!*


----------



## jancedtif

brintee said:


> Have fun *moshi*!!
> 
> Woop woop, my insurance is sending a $450 check for not providing a rental car!! Yay!!
> 
> Hey *p*!!



Excellent!!



buzzytoes said:


> Morning Ladies!!!
> 
> Have fun in Bermuda DC!!! Super jealous - I would love to be laying on a beach somewhere!!!
> 
> CMP - there is a Vegas thread in the Travel subforum full of all kinds of info. My suggestion is Treasure Island. It's cheap, recently been remodeled, and right in the middle of everything. We are going in two weeks and got a deal for $39/night during the week. Sign up to be on email lists and FB pages of all the major hotels cuz that's where they send out the best deals. Also while you are there be sure to sign up for the Player's Clubs at the hotels (it's free, takes five minutes) cuz then if you go back you get good deals as well.



Hey* Buzzy*!!


----------



## phiphi

morning *buzzy*! vegas sure sounds like fun!
bon voyage *DC*!
hi *B, moshi, yaya*! (hope i didn't miss anyone..)


----------



## jancedtif

^only me.


----------



## brintee

Hey *buzzy*!


----------



## phiphi

hugs *jan*! i'm sooooo sorry - forgive me?


----------



## jancedtif

^Of course silly!


----------



## phiphi

yay!! what are your plans for july 4th ladies?


----------



## buzzytoes

I've got no plans other than being lazy!! Have to do some cleaning at some point this weekend and don't want to but I've already put it off long enough!! I do plan on watching fireworks on Sunday though!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Good Morning ladies!


----------



## buzzytoes

Morning Duke!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey there *buzzy!*


----------



## brintee

Hi *duke*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey *B.* Has the NF been added to the Siggy?  

Looks like I have another LV convert.  My BFF just bought her first LV (a Damier NF MM) last week.  She hated LV before...


----------



## brintee

Teehee, yep! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Hey *B.* Has the NF been added to the Siggy?
> 
> Looks like I have another LV convert.  My BFF just bought her first LV (a Damier NF MM) last week.  She hated LV before...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Is CocoPari having a sale, *B?*


----------



## brintee

Hehe, just answered int he other thread. Im not sure, but they did last season...



Dukeprincess said:


> Is CocoPari having a sale, *B?*


----------



## Dukeprincess

Do you guys like these gladiator sandals?  \http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards....stuart-weitzman-apron-gladiator-clog-sandals/


----------



## brintee

No, sowwy


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hahahaha, it's okay.  I love this chunky heel studded look.  I think I could pull them off. 

I am deciding between those and the TB ones I posted yesterday.


----------



## brintee

I didnt see the TBs...hold on 

ETA: Like the TBs better


----------



## surlygirl

hey, ladies! how's everyone doing today?!

*Duke *- I like the black ones better than the TB's you posted yesterday. I have a similar Vera Wang pair, and they have proven to be very versatile, comfy and cute!

also, did you see *Steph's *LV bag in the indulgence thread? it's the shiny patent? what color is that? I think it would be a great match with the CL marron glace!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hahaha, I think I am going against the masses and getting the SW ones.  I promise once you see them on me, they might look better.  I bought Miu Miu wedges, but I am not sure I am in  with them anymore.


----------



## Dukeprincess

surlygirl said:


> hey, ladies! how's everyone doing today?!
> 
> *Duke *- I like the black ones better than the TB's you posted yesterday. I have a similar Vera Wang pair, and they have proven to be very versatile, comfy and cute!
> 
> also, did you see *Steph's *LV bag in the indulgence thread? it's the shiny patent? what color is that? I think it would be a great match with the CL marron glace!




Sorry *Surly*, they don't make that color anymore.  Her bag is older (yet cute) and LV discontinued that color awhile ago.  I think it was called "Bronze."


----------



## CMP86

I'm so bummed. I just sold my first item ever on ebay and I was going to use the money to purchase a pair of shoes from Stanley Korshak. I didn't realize that paypal holds your money for 3 weeks to make sure that the transaction goes through without any hitches unless of course the buyer leaves you positive feedback. Well here's hoping that they are still there in a couple weeks or whenever the hold is lifted.


----------



## Dukeprincess

CMP86 said:


> I'm so bummed. I just sold my first item ever on ebay and I was going to use the money to purchase a pair of shoes from Stanley Korshak. I didn't realize that paypal holds your money for 3 weeks to make sure that the transaction goes through without any hitches unless of course the buyer leaves you positive feedback. Well here's hoping that they are still there in a couple weeks or whenever the hold is lifted.



Wow, CMP it seems as though you are never having a good day.  

I have never had Paypal hold my funds before, but maybe the other ladies can chime in.


----------



## brintee

:ninja:


----------



## buzzytoes

brintee said:


> :ninja:


x2

I have never personally had Paypal hold my money but I know it happens quite often. Not sure there is any rhyme or reason to it.


----------



## CMP86

There website says that because I'm a new seller this is their policy. I guess its ok. I just found a pair on sale and was going to get them with this money. Just have to hope they are still there when it clears.


----------



## surlygirl

*Duke *- nice! I like the SW ones better, too! I'll have to show you my VW sandals that are very similar. I figured that LV color wasn't available anymore. For the best, I am not coming over to the dark side.

*CMP *- I've had PayPal withhold funds until the buyer leaves positive feedback. I usually send the buyer an email to make sure they received the item and include a gentle reminder to provide feedback.


----------



## CMP86

This is what the website says. It all makes perfect sense. And as this is my first item sold I can understand it.

_You&#8217;re considered a new seller for the first 90 days after your first successful sale on eBay where you receive a PayPal payment.

 Why are the payments held?

    * New sellers are still learning the ropes&#8212;that&#8217;s a time when issues between buyers and sellers can happen
    * By holding payments for up to 21 days, we have time to verify that there are no problems with the transaction
    * This time period lets new sellers establish a successful selling history_


----------



## Dukeprincess

Ahhh, I am a veteran seller, so I guess I haven't had that issue before.  Can you just buy the shoes from SK, especially since they are having an extra 20% off for only one more day, and then pay off your CC with the PayPal funds when it clears?

I should've known you had some similar sandals *surly!* You have everything!

*buzzy and B:*


----------



## buzzytoes

Holy crap I am ridiculously bored at work today. Come on 5:00!!!!


----------



## CMP86

I wish I had a credit card that I could put them on. But the one I have doesn't have enough on it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Amen *buzzy!*


----------



## ChenChen

Hi ladies!!! 

*brin *- YAY for getting the insurance check!!

*DC *- have fun!!

*Duke *- I like the TB ones better too!  And I did NOT just hear about the SK extra 20% off discount LOL! :girlwhack:


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey *ChenChen.* What'cha looking at? 

Sorry to hear that *CMP.* Maybe the seller will leave feedback fast and you can get the shoes.  Chin up!  Things could be much much worse.


----------



## ChenChen

^the Rosella flats.  But I. Do. NOT. Need. Any. More. Flats! LOL!


----------



## CMP86

Once DH gets home I will be running to the post office and getting it in the mail.

Duke it would be the buyer being the one leaving the feedback as I was the seller.


----------



## immashoesaddict

:lolots: *DUKEY* , have i ever told you how much i  you *hi5* LOL


----------



## ChenChen

*CMP* - Good luck!  Hope it all turns out well for you!


----------



## CMP86

ChenChen said:


> ^the Rosella flats.  But I. Do. NOT. Need. Any. More. Flats! LOL!



I know how you feel!


----------



## ChenChen

Hiiii *imma*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

ChenChen said:


> ^the Rosella flats.  But I. Do. NOT. Need. Any. More. Flats! LOL!



I know the feeling.  I don't need anymore of anything!  I am about to be working a side job at night to pay for all the stuff I have bought recently!


----------



## immashoesaddict

ChenChen said:


> Hiiii *imma*!!


 

*Chenchennnnnnnnnnnnnnn *how are you girl ?  urm ..ROSELLA ROSELLA lol


----------



## ChenChen

^^Haha!  Me too!  If I buy anymore I'll have to ask you to move over so I too can shake it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*imma!*   I  you too!


Oh sorry, *CMP* I meant "buyer" not seller, sorry.  I hope you can get the shoes you want and at the deeper discount!


----------



## compulsive

:ninja:


----------



## immashoesaddict

i miss coming to the chat thread but its *SOOO DEPRESSING* HERE at times mergh . 

*Chen* - flats you can wear ALL the time  are you getting it on 2nd cut


----------



## Dukeprincess

ChenChen said:


> ^^Haha!  Me too!  If I buy anymore I'll have to ask you to move over so I too can shake it!



  The Duke and ChenChen show!


----------



## immashoesaddict

CUPCAKEEEEEEE


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey *Vee!*

Well as long as I am in here, we are going to keep this convo peppy *imma!* 3 day weekend, so that should make everyone smile!


----------



## compulsive

Hi CUPCAKE!  I just wanted to see what was goin' on in here 

Hi *Duke*!


----------



## immashoesaddict

aww *Dukey*  im watching Sanctuary s2


----------



## immashoesaddict

compulsive said:


> Hi CUPCAKE!  I just wanted to see what was goin' on in here
> 
> Hi *Duke*!


 

hahaha facebook catches up THAT quick eh


----------



## Dukeprincess

How are you *Vee?* Big plans for the weekend?

I wish I was at home watching a movie *imma.* Work is not where I want to be.


----------



## CMP86

What makes me smile is the fact that it will be super busy at work all weekend, which will make it move fast, and Sunday is holiday pay so I get double time and a half at work.


----------



## compulsive

I'm good, *Duke*! Just working.. my only day off is Sunday  But I will be going to Chicago that day with the fam. Hope to scope out some sale racks. How about you sweetie?


----------



## immashoesaddict

*Duke* - i ran out of things to watch! watched all my tv shows up to date lol , i gotta survive till september w/o gossip girl .


----------



## Dukeprincess

compulsive said:


> I'm good, *Duke*! Just working.. my only day off is Sunday  But I will be going to Chicago that day with the fam. Hope to scope out some sale racks. How about you sweetie?



Oooh that sounds fun!  You have to report back about the inventory.

My Mom is coming up to visit me this weekend, haven't seen her in over a month, so I am excited. 



immashoesaddict said:


> *Duke* - i ran out of things to watch! watched all my tv shows up to date lol , i gotta survive till september w/o gossip girl .



I know!  Doesn't it suck that all the good shows have ended?  Booey.  What am I going to do!


----------



## immashoesaddict

yes , im quiet sad ...all my shows have ended , am just catching up with the shows i postponed .


----------



## brintee

Hey *chen, imma & vee*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hate to run, but I've got to make some progress on my work so I can leave early today!

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## compulsive

Have a great time with your mommy, *Duke*! 

Hi *B*!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

bye dukeyyyy , as for imma , im off to bed ..gotta go vegie market in the morning  have fun ladiessss.

*Cupcake* ill g-chat you when im in bed


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

CMP86 said:


> I'm so bummed. I just sold my first item ever on ebay and I was going to use the money to purchase a pair of shoes from Stanley Korshak. I didn't realize that paypal holds your money for 3 weeks to make sure that the transaction goes through without any hitches unless of course the buyer leaves you positive feedback. Well here's hoping that they are still there in a couple weeks or whenever the hold is lifted.


 
FYI if you send paypal an email showing the tracking proof of delivery once the item is delivered they will release the hold without the seller leaving positive feedback.

Way better have paypal hold the funds than having an ebay item you sold get LOST in the mail .. but I won't even go there.

Please ladies, insure your packages!


----------



## compulsive

*nakie*.. still no sign? 

G'night *Cupcake*!


----------



## ChenChen

immashoesaddict said:


> *Chenchennnnnnnnnnnnnnn *how are you girl ?  urm ..ROSELLA ROSELLA lol



Hi!!  I'm good, thanks for asking!  How are you??   And um, yes, but I already have *two *pairs of Rosella flats LOL!  



Dukeprincess said:


> The Duke and ChenChen show!


----------



## ChenChen

Hi *Compulsive*!!


----------



## CMP86

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> FYI if you send paypal an email showing the tracking proof of delivery once the item is delivered they will release the hold without the seller leaving positive feedback.
> 
> Way better have paypal hold the funds than having an ebay item you sold get LOST in the mail .. but I won't even go there.
> 
> Please ladies, insure your packages!



Thanks naked!


----------



## moshi_moshi

i'm back..... can't wait to leave the office though!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Hi Everyone!

Just came back from having lunch outside and it was sooo nice! it's not humid, just right...and I had good company so that made it even better


----------



## buzzytoes

It's raining here. Still warm but raining! I love this time of year for the afternoon thunderstorms.  Doesn't make it very easy to use the grill outside though!


----------



## ChenChen

Hi *moshi*, *misty *and *buzzy*!  I have to go run a few errands so I'll talk to everyone later!  Hope you all have a great weekend!!


----------



## CMP86

They are mine!!! My DH came home and told me I cold use the money in one of our joint accounts as long as I pay it back later.


----------



## phiphi

good afternoon ladies - hope you had a great day and get to start your weekends soon!
just back from the park - what a nice sunny day out.
*buzzy* thunderstorms are the best, aren't they?
*misty* sounds fab!!
happy to hear some good news *cmp*


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> *happy to hear some good news cmp*


*
*


----------



## CMP86

Thanks phiphi! I'm so excited I've wanted a cute pair of CL flats for a while now.


----------



## CMP86

Thanks Duke! My DH made my day by letting me do it!


----------



## CMP86

In your experiences selling on eBay when have you left feedback? I just shipped the item about an hour ago.


----------



## Dukeprincess

You leave feedback to say the buyer paid quickly and made the transaction easy.


----------



## mimi14

buzzytoes said:


> Is this the UK equivalent of *****?? I work with an English lady and am always trying to pick up clever slang from her.
> 
> I plan on doing lots of  on my 4th of July weekend as well!! Looking forward to the three day weekend fo sho!!



Kind of, it depends how you use it. But "bint feature's" always makes me laugh because we call one another that just for fun. It's not a nice thing to call someone but it's definitely funny. Try it out and see what happens. "Banter" seemed to always make the guys I used to work with laugh, it's not something y'all use and "wanker" also. 

Enjoy the weekend. I love the 4th July.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3




----------



## buzzytoes

mimi14 said:


> Kind of, it depends how you use it. *But "bint feature's" always makes me laugh because we call one another that just for fun.* It's not a nice thing to call someone but it's definitely funny. Try it out and see what happens. "Banter" seemed to always make the guys I used to work with laugh, it's not something y'all use and "wanker" also.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend. I love the 4th July.


 
Oooh you'll have to give me a sentence to use that in and I will totally use it Tuesday. It will make her laugh if I come up with something she's never used around me.


----------



## CMP86

Evening ladies! Anyone around?


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Hi Ladies! I'm back from Maui  I've missed you all!!


----------



## CMP86

I'm hoping you had a good trip?


----------



## mimi14

buzzytoes said:


> Oooh you'll have to give me a sentence to use that in and I will totally use it Tuesday. It will make her laugh if I come up with something she's never used around me.



Lol - I would say use it to describe someone else. Bint features is a funny one.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

CMP86 said:


> I'm hoping you had a good trip?



I had a fab trip, cmp!! Thanks!!  How are you?? Do you have a new addition coming your way??


----------



## ElisaBr13

Hi CL lovers!! I saw on the deal and steal forum that Travis at SK has the candy pumps in my size. Who is Travis? And what is DK? Can someone please give me his number or email? Sorry I'm so new here.


----------



## CMP86

I do have a new one coming.


----------



## Dukeprincess

ElisaBr13 said:


> Hi CL lovers!! I saw on the deal and steal forum that Travis at SK has the candy pumps in my size. Who is Travis? And what is DK? Can someone please give me his number or email? Sorry I'm so new here.



SK = Stanley Korshak

Go to: www.stanleykorshak.com

There you will find all the information you need about Travis and his contact information.

Next time, post this request in the Chat about Deals & Exclusives thread, you will get a faster response!  Good luck.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

CMP86 said:


> I do have a new one coming.



Tell me tell me!! I tried to go back and figure it out but I gave up..haha


----------



## cts900

And you LL? Do you want to tell me what you have done????


----------



## phiphi

good evening ladies! hi *LL & cts*!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

hi phiphi!! 

How is everyone doing tonight?


----------



## cts900

I had to put my feverish baby down to sleep and missed everyone.  Hope your holiday weekends are fabulous!


----------



## siserilla

Morning ladies!! I hope everyone has a fabulous 4th of July!!!


----------



## jancedtif

Happy 4th of July ladies!!  

*cts900* I hope you baby gets well soon!!


----------



## sumnboutme

happy 4th ladies!  just poppin' in here after a couple months of being away!


----------



## phiphi

hi ladies! hope you are having a great 4th of july!
*cts* i hope your baby is feeling better.
hi *jance & sis*!
*sumn*!!!!!!!!! i've missed you! how is school?


----------



## jancedtif

Hey* Phi* and *Sumn*!!


----------



## rdgldy

Happy 4th everyone!!


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much *jance* and *phi*.  She is better, but still not 100%.  It is heartbreaking!

Happy 4th of July to you all.  Get out and celebrate independence in all forms!


----------



## soleilbrun

I had a major setback/disappointment yesterday.  After seeing all of the lovely models and colors of CLs, I decided to make my first pair laponos.  I knew this could be a reality since I'd be in paris during the sales.  Credit card in hand, bright eyed and bushy tailed I headed down to the store. Waited my 20 min ( waited 1.5 hours to get into Gucci so this was great) to get in and found nothing!  The selection was very limited as so the colors.  Nothing like I've seen posted on this site ( 1 or 2 models I recognized).  I lingered for 30 minutes hoping to fall in love with something but no starstruck lover was I to be. The sales people never even heard of lapono.  It is lapono right?  The sale was interesting, 40% off but nothing in my size, 38.  Has anyone else experienced such a phenomenon?  To the diehard CL lovers:  please leave some size 38 shoes in beautiful colors and sexy styles for me until I return to the US in sepetember   I will continue the european search but the hope is diming in my heart.


----------



## dukediva02

Not sure if I am even posting this is the right area, but I know there is no chatting over in the Fall/Winter collection thread.

Anyhoo - have there been any sighting of the Bibi (thick heeled Bianca) pump? We are having a cloudy, grey (albeit humid) afternoon here in Miami which is making me think of fabulous fall footwear.  


Hope everyone else is enjoying a sunny, fun fourth!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

soleilbrun said:


> I had a major setback/disappointment yesterday. After seeing all of the lovely models and colors of CLs, I decided to make my first pair laponos. I knew this could be a reality since I'd be in paris during the sales. Credit card in hand, bright eyed and bushy tailed I headed down to the store. Waited my 20 min ( waited 1.5 hours to get into Gucci so this was great) to get in and found nothing! The selection was very limited as so the colors. Nothing like I've seen posted on this site ( 1 or 2 models I recognized). I lingered for 30 minutes hoping to fall in love with something but no starstruck lover was I to be. The sales people never even heard of lapono. It is lapono right? The sale was interesting, 40% off but nothing in my size, 38. Has anyone else experienced such a phenomenon? To the diehard CL lovers: please leave some size 38 shoes in beautiful colors and sexy styles for me until I return to the US in sepetember  I will continue the european search but the hope is diming in my heart.


 
Lapono was from a few seasons ago. They haven't been in stores for a long time.


----------



## lulabee

^^Was thinking same thing...


----------



## lulabee

Anyhoo..Happy 4th lovers!!!

I talked to one of my very oldest friends today ( I've known her since pre-school) We haven't talked in 23 yrs! We are making plans to see each other later next week! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## CMP86

Evening ladies! Had a long but okay day at the store only to get home and lift something and throw my back out. I'm sitting on the couch in the one position that doesn't hurt.


----------



## siserilla

Morning ladies!!


----------



## icecreamom

Good Morning Ladies... I woke up with a dilemma, I went to Miami for the weekend and put myself on the waiting list for the Nude Biancas... but now, I'm here looking at the Relikas on saks.com and I don't know what to do , I just want one pair of nudes, "classic" that I can wear with a LOT of outfits.... I guess, that my question really is.....Relika or Bianca?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^bianca


----------



## icecreamom

*Naked* my coworker agreed with you so, 2 votes for Bianca


----------



## PANda_USC

*icecreamom*, you wont regret getting the biancas! I love my nude patent pair!!


----------



## icecreamom

Thanks *Panda*... How long did you wait??? I'm dying here! the SA in Miami told me "the list is loooooong" and no ETA!!!!


----------



## icecreamom

^ Did yours stretch a lot? I tried on my TTS and they fit pertectly so I ordered those but now I'm afraid they'll stretch too much


----------



## LH405

icecreamom said:


> Thanks *Panda*... How long did you wait??? I'm dying here! the SA in Miami told me "the list is loooooong" and no ETA!!!!



Totally worth the wait. When I am off my ban  I am going to be on a mad hunt for a nude classic, and I am thinking Bianca as well. Considering I am on a CL ban until the new year (unless I see an UHG on sale or else a nude classic in my size) I am going to be waiting a long time but I know surely it will be worth the wait!


----------



## jeshika

hello ladies, i can't sleep so i'm checking in to say hi! i'm waiting to hear back from a very important interview that i'm not sure that i aced so i guess i'm nervous... bleh.


----------



## CMP86

Hello jeshika! I can understand being nervous about that, I'm sure you did just fine! Keep us posted on what happens.


----------



## jeshika

thanks *CMP*! I really hope I hear good news! *fingers crossed*


----------



## CMP86

I know it can be hard waiting on the results of interviews. Waiting for anything can be difficult. Just keep your head up.


----------



## CMP86

Ugh. I hate not being able to sleep. I think I'm way too excited to know that there is a possibility that my shoes will be delivered to me. Also that my buyer has the possibility of getting her shoes tomorrow also.


----------



## purses & pugs

hello ladies! I've never been to the CL chat before, usually I'm at the Bal forum and also Chanel But I just wanted to say hi and tell you that my CL addiction is just getting worse, Iv'e just ordered my 8th pair!!!!


----------



## CMP86

Nice pugs & purses! I have 2 pairs currently in my possession. I had 3 but one pair I just really couldn't manage and had to let them go. I hated to see them go but I could hardly walk in them. I have a third pair en route now. I should get them tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## purses & pugs

^haha, thanks! I have the same problem as you, I have one pair that I must sell because they are a bit too big and the heel is too high for me (and there's no platform). I love them but what is the point of having a pair og CL that I never use?? it's better to let them go and get something else!


----------



## CMP86

That's exactly what I thought. I hope the person who bought them can get much more use out of them then me.


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## jancedtif

Hey* Brinny*!!


----------



## brintee

Hey* jan*!!!! How was your holiday??



jancedtif said:


> Hey* Brinny*!!


----------



## jancedtif

It was great!  I did nothing!  How was yours?


----------



## brintee

Hehe! It was so nice! We saw fireworks Saturday and went to the beach yesterday. I hate that im at work today! 



jancedtif said:


> It was great!  I did nothing!  How was yours?


----------



## jeshika

Morning *brintee*! it is nice and sunny here in NYC.


----------



## brintee

Morning! Ohhh how I miss NYC...



jeshika said:


> Morning *brintee*! it is nice and sunny here in NYC.


----------



## jancedtif

Hey* jeshika*!  Have fun in NY!

I'm glad you had a great weekend* brin*!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Morning Ladies*...  did NOT want to come to work today...  Bermuda was great, until I realized that I didn't need to be in the sun for too long.  So yesterday was lounging and chatting on tPF until our late flight.


----------



## jancedtif

Hey* DC*!  I'm glad you had a great time!!  Welcome back!


----------



## brintee

Hi *DC*!


----------



## buzzytoes

Morning Ladies!! Glad I had yesterday off. Four more days of this job and then I am freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## brintee

Yay *buzzy*!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Buzzy* - what are you going to do with yourself when you leave your job?


----------



## buzzytoes

I am going to be much less stressed out DC!!!  I am going to work as a secretary for a concrete company. I will have to be there eight hours a day but will probably only work about two hours a day average. It will be boring but a much needed break. I need some new hobbies to occupy my downtime though.


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Buzzy*!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Hey jan!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Good Morning ladies!


----------



## brintee

Morning *duke*!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Duke*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey there *B.* You and *DC* get anything from J.Crew?  I am in ban land, since there are 2 LVs I want, so I have to be good.

Although there are a pair of studded sandals I am pining for at Shopbop's sale.


----------



## buzzytoes

Morning Duke!


----------



## phiphi

good morning!! hi *B, jan, buzzy, DC, jeshika, duke*! a quick hello and *waves* to you all! hope you had a good long weekend. 
congrats *buzzy* on your new job!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey there *jan, buzzy and P!*

Why am I broke?  I want this:
http://www.shopbop.com/beach-dress-...ale-category-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=11377


----------



## DC-Cutie

can somebody PLEASE tell me why folks at the Post Office have stank attitudes????  I mean really, life can't be that hard!

Duke - I truly think I have purchased damn near every item from J. Crew, including shoes, jewelry and belts!  I'm all J. Crew'd out  ***until 30% off pops back up***

Cute Dress!!!  Which LVs are you eyeing?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Dang, *DC*, seems like you have J.Crew on lock!  What PO did you go to?  The one at Federal Triangle is the worst.  I now just use the automated machines, if I can.

I have fallen back in love with the Idylle Speedy and the Trevi.  Wanted the Galliera until I heard they haven't fixed the issue with the brass rings yet.


----------



## ChenChen

Morning ladies!! 

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!  We're having amazing weather here - it's summer and normally it should be in the 90s but it's in the breezy 50s right now!


----------



## ChenChen

*buzzy* - CONGRATS on your new job!

*duke* - the dress is really pretty but I'd probably wait until it goes on sale a little more.  What's the Idylle Speedy?  I love LOVE the Trevi though so I'm not much help with your ban there LOL!

*DC* - J.Crew's having their 20% off online sale right now plus free shipping!  I have to stay far away though haha!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey* Phi* and *Chen*!!  I've been shopping too *Duke* when I didn't need to.  Just bought some skinny jeans that I pray will fit.


----------



## brintee

Hey *chen*!

I think the 20% is just for dresses...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey *Jan*, umm your friend Brokie over here has bought, 2 pairs of J. Brand skinnies and has 3 pairs of shoes on the way.  Not including the J.Crew hauls I've made in the last few months and the Candy pumps and camel Patent Decolletes.  I need to sit down and cut up my card once and for all!


Here is the Idylle Speedy *Chen!* http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-clubhouse/the-romantic-mongram-idylle-club-564647.html


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Dang, *DC*, seems like you have J.Crew on lock! What PO did you go to? The one at Federal Triangle is the worst. I now just use the automated machines, if I can.
> 
> I have fallen back in love with the Idylle Speedy and the Trevi. Wanted the Galliera until I heard they haven't fixed the issue with the brass rings yet.


 
I went to the L'Enfant Plaza location, uuuggghh!!!  I wanted to do automated, but it was broke down.  So instead of the postal clerk answering my questions with some sort of enthusiasm, she was all stank.  Then had the nerve to ask me if I wanted a PO Box, needed extra stamps, delivery confirmation, packing supplies and get this.....  a stuffed animal.  I said "no" and just looked at her like she was crazy!

The Idylle is nice, I like the fabric/material 



ChenChen said:


> *DC* - J.Crew's having their 20% off online sale right now plus free shipping! I have to stay far away though haha!


 
20% off is only for dresses.


----------



## Dukeprincess

A stuffed animal?


----------



## CMP86

Good morning jan, duke, buzzy, chenchen, phiphi, DC and brintee!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> A stuffed animal?


 
that's what I was thinking!  They have them at the counter, it's a little bear with a postal uniform:lolots:


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> that's what I was thinking!  They have them at the counter, it's a little bear with a postal uniform:lolots:



You should've said "yes" so I can throw it at you!  LOL

Good Morning *CMP.*


----------



## ChenChen

brintee said:


> I think the 20% is just for dresses...





DC-Cutie said:


> 20% off is only for dresses.



You're right, oops!!  That just tells you how quickly I try to delete these sale emails! 

*Duke* - the Idylle speedy is gorgeous! 

Hey *CMP*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I tried on the Idylle this weekend and fell in


----------



## roussel

Hello ladies!  Since I know you girls love to shop, anyone know the sizing for Gryphon timeless trench?  I'm thinking of getting the mini version from Gilt. Should I get a M if I wear 6-8 or a L?


----------



## CMP86

Good morning roussel!


----------



## Dukeprincess

No clue *roussel*, not familiar with Gyphon's sizing.  Hopefully someone else can chime in!


----------



## ChenChen

Hi *roussel*!  I'm not familiar with Gryphon either but I think 6-8 is generally a M for designers?  L might be too large...


----------



## CMP86

The UPS man just sat outside my apartment for 2 or 3 minutes and then left didn't deliver anything. I was hoping it would be my shoes. Its still early, I hope he comes back.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I've got 3 things arriving today!    2 for me and 1 for my BFF.


----------



## siserilla

Hi ladies!!


----------



## roussel

Thanks Duke and Chen.  It says on gilt it is TTS, but on revolve it says it runs small.  Hmmm... I think I'll take a chance and order the M.  
What are you getting Duke?


----------



## brintee

Hey *sis*!


----------



## christa

Hi! 

I have a quick question that I did not find by searching, and for this a new thread is a bit too much.. But, is the Bianca made in 120? I have developed a thing for the Bianca  and today I visited Finland's only CL retailer, just to look what she has on sale.. and the new Biancas (suede electric blue and suede black) had arrived, and I got to try on the Bianca..and my obsession got up to a new level  Well, the 140 that they were, was a bit high for me..but OH the looks


----------



## CMP86

The bianca doesn't come in a 120. 140 is the lowest it comes in.


----------



## christa

Oh darn  But thanks *CMP86*! I shall start practicing my walk then  This is a reason to start exercising, developing calf muscles for walking in heels.. I couldn't afford them anyway at this point..but now I know.. And the Bibi! That was true love at first sight! I don't know if I like it more than the Bianca, I might do! ..but I suppose it's also just 140..


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey *Sis!*

*Roussel*, I have a pair of CLs that I am praying fit, which is why I am not announcing them yet.   Then I have some Miu Miu flats and some SW gladiator clog sandals on the way.


----------



## CMP86

The bibi is the same only comes in the 140.


----------



## ChenChen

Hi *sis*!

*christa *- Ooh... where have I been?!  I had no idea the biancas were coming out in a electric blue suede!  That sounds yummy!   Honestly, biancas are super easy to walk in!  I don't wear heels a lot by any means, but 140s with a platform are pretty comfortable! 

*duke *- hope the CLs fit!    Miu Miu flats are so cute with glitter and bows, congrats!!


----------



## CMP86

I hope my pair fits. I went up half a size on them so we will see. I will post pictures as soon as I get them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Did everybody want to eat at Micky D's today?  I mean, all I wanted was a Big Kids Meal 6 piece and seemed like EVERY child in DC wanted to converge on the one at Gallery Place


----------



## CMP86

I hate it when that happens DC. We only have a small McD's here and it gets packed sometimes and there is almost standing room only.


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Did everybody want to eat at Micky D's today?  I mean, all I wanted was a Big Kids Meal 6 piece and seemed like EVERY child in DC wanted to converge on the one at Gallery Place



Ooh the one beside Chipotle?  That one is always packed.  You should've come to the one on 9th & E.


----------



## jancedtif

Dukeprincess said:


> Hey *Jan*, umm your friend Brokie over here has bought, 2 pairs of J. Brand skinnies and has 3 pairs of shoes on the way.  Not including the J.Crew hauls I've made in the last few months and the Candy pumps and camel Patent Decolletes.  I need to sit down and cut up my card once and for all!
> 
> 
> Here is the Idylle Speedy *Chen!* http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-clubhouse/the-romantic-mongram-idylle-club-564647.html



Oh sweets, I didn't know we were coming totally clean.  In that case I just bought 2 pairs of skinny jeans, but in the couple of weeks I've bought 2 bags from Gilt and a set of 38 (I think) bangles also from Gilt.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Bangles?  From Amrita Singh?  If so, Brokie bought earrings.  :shame:


----------



## jancedtif

^Yes!  I'm so excited to get them tomorrow!!!


----------



## christa

ChenChen said:


> *christa *- Ooh... where have I been?!  I had no idea the biancas were coming out in a electric blue suede!  That sounds yummy!   Honestly, biancas are super easy to walk in!  I don't wear heels a lot by any means, but 140s with a platform are pretty comfortable!



Oh they were HOT!  Yes, I noticed the Bianca's has potential when I tried them. Not that bad as I thought! But I'm really a beginner.. Or I know 'how to' walk (the technique, and what mistakes not to do (bent knees etc.), and I'm not afraid to learn, I've now bought 2 pairs of Simple 85 and I can walk a day in them, but I have friends (almost all of them) who never buy heels over 1.5-2 inches, and they wonder how I can manage my 85.. 

My problem is that I NEVER exercise, I'm thin, but I have zero muscle strength in my legs and ankles. So with a few months of exercise I think I could easily master the Bianca..and make my friends go --> :weird:


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Ooh the one beside Chipotle? That one is always packed. You should've come to the one on 9th & E.


 
I was with another co-worker and she had to run to BB&B, but the one on 9th and E is like a ghost town - I LOVE IT!


----------



## christa

More about the Bianca  But I accidentally found a picture of them in the blue I saw today.. I'm not 100% sure this is 'electric blue', but that was the closest definition I came up with.. So yummy!







picture from: http://www.the949styleguide.com/


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

christa said:


> More about the Bianca  But I accidentally found a picture of them in the blue I saw today.. I'm not 100% sure this is 'electric blue', but that was the closest definition I came up with.. So yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture from: http://www.the949styleguide.com/


 
These look like YSL


----------



## christa

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> These look like YSL



Oh goodness! Thank you for correcting me! I googled Bianca's for a little drool fest of my own..and this came up..so I assumed they were it, especially when the blue is really the same color I saw today in Bianca's  (or to me it looks very much the same, and those were CL:s 100% sure haha)


----------



## Jönathan

christa said:


> More about the Bianca  But I accidentally found a picture of them in the blue I saw today.. I'm not 100% sure this is 'electric blue', but that was the closest definition I came up with.. So yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture from: http://www.the949styleguide.com/




They look like YSL Tribute Pumps...not sure though?

Either way you look at it, CL Bianca's & YSL are both awesome shoes!


----------



## CMP86

My shoes will be here tomorrow. I was hoping today but the are still in Ohio and I'm just outside Seattle.


----------



## ChenChen

*christa *- LUCKY!  I never exercise either but I'm NOT thin LOL.   I mean, I'm glad I have a pretty fast metabolism considering the stuff I eat but I'd love to be a few pounds thinner!

LOVE this color, and on a bianca?!  I'm sure it's TDF!   And I'd like the birkin too, please!  If I can't find the biancas, I might have to hunt down these YSLs!  



christa said:


> More about the Bianca  But I accidentally found a picture of them in the blue I saw today.. I'm not 100% sure this is 'electric blue', but that was the closest definition I came up with.. So yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture from: http://www.the949styleguide.com/


----------



## ChenChen

*jan *- Congrats on the purchases!  I'm loving skinny jeans lately, too!  Just snagged a pair of COH skinnies on sale at Anthropologie, and I can't be happier - it was the last pair left, and in my size!


----------



## immashoesaddict

*chennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn* hiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## siserilla

Hey again. Sorry I disappeared earlier. I decided that I wanted to be outside instead of sitting inside on my computer so I went for a swim. 

I hope everyone had a great 4th! I unfortunately had another bike incident but it wasn't my fault this time! Someone ran right into me!! I couldn't get out of the way in time so I fell off of my bike and I happened in front of this huge party. I have a small scratch on my knee and any pride I had left is long gone now.


----------



## ChenChen

immashoesaddict said:


> *chennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn* hiiiiiiiiiiiii



Hi *imma*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChenChen

*Sis* - glad you're okay! OMG - why is it we always have to fall when there are a lot of people around LOL?


----------



## siserilla

Haha. I should've walked over to the party once I dusted myself off. I'm sure they would've offered me a drink. Where I live everyone rides bikes down first street (the street runs parallel to the ocean) on the 4th. There are so many bikes on this street that it would be nearly impossible for a car to drive down it. That's how many people I fell in front of. Lol


----------



## CMP86

Evening ladies! Anyone around?


----------



## BattyBugs

I see that last post was a while ago. I'm here. I work 6p-6a & have started to get obsessed with looking at all the gorgeous shoes y'all have been buying. I'll be heading home to bed, soon.


----------



## sumnboutme

phiphi said:


> hi ladies! hope you are having a great 4th of july!
> *cts* i hope your baby is feeling better.
> hi *jance & sis*!
> *sumn*!!!!!!!!! i've missed you! how is school?





jancedtif said:


> Hey* Phi* and *Sumn*!!




Hey girls...sorry for the late reply...school is CRAZY!!!  just wanted to say "hi" and to let you guys know i'm not ignoring you...now i'm off to school... ttyl


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies!! 

*Sumnnnnnn*


----------



## buzzytoes

Morning Ladies!!! Headed off to my very last realtor caravan shortly. I love being able to count stuff down like that.


----------



## KlassicKouture

:sunnies

Such a beautiful day. Hi everyone!!


----------



## brintee

Hey *kk & buzzy*!!


----------



## noah8077

Buzzy: Check out those houses and report back to me 
Have a good last caravan.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Ugh I am so sick.  I hate summer colds.  :cry:

But, I did get my Miu Miu flats in the mail yesterday and it is  Wearing them today.

Here's an eBay listing for the same ones, but I got mine from Nordies.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Miu-Miu-Jeweled...en_s_Shoes&hash=item4cf04369db#ht_8144wt_1138


----------



## phiphi

a quick pop in to say good morning ladies!

*duke* those flats are adorable and chic! are they comfy? ETA: i hope you feel better soon! 
have fun on the caravan *buzzy*

have a great day everyone!


----------



## brintee

Hey *duke & p*!

Cuttteee _*duke*_!


----------



## CMP86

Morning ladies! We are going through a little heat wave over hear and I think I'm going to a friends house to sit in her pool this afternoon.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *P and B!* Yes, they are comfy.  The elastic at the back is a bit tight, but it is the same on all of my Revas at first too.  Softens up after a few wears.  Otherwise, I am fine and sparkly!

Now, if I could just stop blowing my nose...


----------



## karwood

Good Morning Ladies! I hope everybody had a good holiday weekend! I  also hope everybody is staying cool during this blistering hot heat wave! Amen to AC's!!



ChenChen said:


> !
> LOVE this color, and on a bianca?! I'm sure it's TDF!  And I'd like the birkin too, please! If I can't find the biancas, I might have to hunt down these YSLs!


 
*Chen,* the Biancas were once-upon-a-time available in blue suede at BG. com. 







The color is not as "electric" as the blue suede Rolandos or Declics, but it is almost close.


----------



## CMP86

I will be thankful for nice cool pools later on today. Its supposed to get up to almost 90 here today.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Those Biancas are hawt *Kar!*


----------



## brintee

Hey *kar & CMP*!


----------



## strsusc

Hi Ladies!  It is rainy in SoCal today no fun...more time to stay in and obess about this forum and my next CL purchases!


----------



## karwood

CMP86 said:


> I will be thankful for nice cool pools later on today. Its supposed to get up to almost 90 here today.





Amen to swimming pools as well!


thanks *duke!* 

Hi *brin and strusc*!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

karwood said:


> Amen to swimming pools as well!
> 
> 
> thanks *duke!*
> 
> Hi *brin and strusc*!


 
I wish I was in a swimming pool right now ... oh yea ... wish the sun was out too


----------



## PyAri

Hi ladies 

I really wasn't sure where to post this, but did anyone watch the BET awards? Did anyone notice what shoes Alicia Keys was wearing?


----------



## buzzytoes

Mmmmmmm brownies. Dessert before lunch is awesome. 

Noah it was RS caravan - nothing exciting.

Our weather is kinda crappy here too - not very warm, kinda cloudy and windy!


----------



## strsusc

on lunch break watching the world cup game while my bulldog begs for a part of my sandwich


----------



## CMP86

First world cup semi final then swimming.

NM


----------



## CMP86

Alright ladies have a great day. For those of you in the heat waves stay cool. I'm off to go play in the pool for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## strsusc

so do I go to the mall tonight or not...could be trouble


----------



## Nieners

Hi ladies! It's been a while  
We made it to the finals btw, I'm soooo happy!! (Netherlands)


----------



## lulabee

Good Lawd!! I'm sweating away to nothing!!! The A/C guy came to recharge my A/C......@#$$##%%&&^^* forgot his "gauges"??!!! 

I was _this close_ to A/C heaven! :cry:


----------



## lulabee

^Ya know DAMMIT!!! Who does that??!!




Can you all tell I don't do well without my A/C?


----------



## jeshika

CMP86 said:


> I know it can be hard waiting on the results of interviews. Waiting for anything can be difficult. Just keep your head up.



thanks for your kind words *CMP86*!!! Just found out i got the job!!!!


----------



## strsusc

^a huge congratulations *jeshika*!!!!

Wishing you so much luck in your new job!


----------



## CMP86

YAY jeshika!!! Congrats!


----------



## jeshika

thanks *strsusc* and *CMP*!!! I've needed a career change for a while now but the economy got in the way... it kinda sucks to start from the bottom but it beats doing what i hate doing!


----------



## CMP86

How was everyone's day?


----------



## Nieners

Congrats *jeshika*  
*
CMP*, sleepy. I got up every two hours to put something in my virtual bag because otherwise it would be sold out  How are you?


----------



## brintee

Morning my lovely ladies


----------



## jancedtif

Hey ladies!  

*Brin*!!!


----------



## brintee

*Jannn*!!  How are you????



jancedtif said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> *Brin*!!!


----------



## jancedtif

I'm fine sweets!!  Did you know *Duke* scored her Fernandos?!


----------



## Nieners

Hi B & Jan


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Nieners*!  Congrats and good luck to your team!!  I know you're pretty excited!


----------



## brintee

OMG she did!?!?!?!? 



jancedtif said:


> I'm fine sweets!!  Did you know *Duke* scored her Fernandos?!



Hey *Nieners*!!



Nieners said:


> Hi B & Jan


----------



## jancedtif

I have a couple of crazy questions.  What shoes are on sale at the Nordies Anny sale?  And is there *any* shot that I may get my grey Almerias (on sale) from there?


----------



## jancedtif

brintee said:


> OMG she did!?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey *Nieners*!!


 
Yep!  Henceforth, in my mind, *Duke*=:ninja:


----------



## buzzytoes

Good Morning Ladies!!

Morning Brintee and Jan!!


----------



## Nieners

Yes I'm very excited *Jan*! Also very nervous hehehe. 
Hi *Buzzy*!


----------



## brintee

Hi *buzzy*!

*Jan*, im soooo tired of hearing about Lebron


----------



## chelleybelley

Good morning ladies!!!

*B* -- ITA about the Lebron thing.  Just announce the darn team already. I can't believe there's going to be a whole 1 hour episode tonight for it.


----------



## brintee

I know, its freaking ridiculous. 



chelleybelley said:


> Good morning ladies!!!
> 
> *B* -- ITA about the Lebron thing.  Just announce the darn team already. I can't believe there's going to be a whole 1 hour episode tonight for it.


----------



## chelleybelley

^^ Not gonna lie, though.  I'm still going to watch it. hahaha.


----------



## buzzytoes

Hi Neiners!!! Will there be big celebrations if the Netherlands wins the World Cup?? DH has had them picked to win for awhile now - back when they started the final 16.


----------



## buzzytoes

chelleybelley said:


> Good morning ladies!!!
> 
> *B* -- ITA about the Lebron thing. Just announce the darn team already. I can't believe there's going to be a whole 1 hour episode tonight for it.


 
The same thing is going on with the biggest free agent in hockey as well. It's like good god just pick a team and go already.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Good Morning ladies. I am at home again today, sick.  Ugh.

How is everyone?


----------



## chelleybelley

hey* buzzy and duke*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey there *chelley!* How are you today?


----------



## strsusc

feel better *chelley*


----------



## brintee

Hey _*dukie*_! I was sick too, hope you feel better...


----------



## chelleybelley

Dukeprincess said:


> Hey there *chelley!* How are you today?


 
I'm good... thank you!  I love your new Fernandos on you btw.  They look amazing on you.  I hope they make you feel better!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh no, what was wrong *B?*

Thanks *chelley!*   They do!  I have them sitting out in my living room so I can stare at them as I lie on the couch coughing and sneezing away.


----------



## brintee

^^ I think it was a sinus infection, its getting better now though


----------



## rdgldy

Hi ladies.  *Duke*, feel better and look at your shoes!
*Brin*, glad you are feeling a little better.
I'm sitting here with a migraine! Ugh......but my fernandos are making me happier anyways!


----------



## chelleybelley

oh boy, everyone is sick or not feeling good :s ... hugs and cocktails for everyone!    feel better!

*L *-- your fernandos look amazing too!  i didn't even realize they came in the coral color!

.. I, too, am jumping on the New Shoes Train.  I have another pair of shoes on the way


----------



## jancedtif

brintee said:


> Hi *buzzy*!
> 
> *Jan*, im soooo tired of hearing about Lebron


 
Yeah I know you are.



Dukeprincess said:


> Good Morning ladies. I am at home again today, sick. Ugh.
> 
> How is everyone?


 
Hey :ninja: er I mean *Duke*! I hope you feel better soon!

Hey* Buzzy,* *Chelley*, and *rdgldy*!!


----------



## chelleybelley

*Jannnn*!


----------



## jancedtif

*Chelley*!!


----------



## rdgldy

Hi *Jan* and *Chelley!*!
*Chelley*, new shoes-I can't wait to see what you got!!
* Chelley*, I am so happy with the coral color of the Fernandos-this is one color I do not have and it is so pretty.

My dogs will NOT stop barking and my head is splitting.  I love them dearly but am almost ready to kill them!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Hey Ladies...*

Beautiful new shoes *RdgLdy and Duke* 

*Duke* - I'm home today, too.  I had to have a stye removed from my eye.  So, I'm sitting around looking like Capt Hook :borg1: with this patch on. The BF went to Best Buns and got me a carrot cake cupcake - yummy.   Hope you feel better, soon.


----------



## jeshika

Nieners said:


> Congrats *jeshika*



thanks *Nieners*!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Double post...stupid CPU


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh no! I hope you feel better *rdgldy and DC!*

Yay *Chelley*, I can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yayy!!  My UHG is on the way..  I've been searching high and low for these beauties.  They need a little TLC, but I'll drop them off at my cobbler and they'll be ready to roll.


----------



## siserilla

Hi ladies!


----------



## heatherB

Hi Ladies, I didn't want to start a whole thread for this, but...

Is it totally pathetic that I finally found my perfect apartment after a lot of looking and worrying, but I'm very sad because my shoe budget will be cut severely? 

At the same time I keep thinking about how beautiful my CLs will look in my new place and dreaming about how I will display them


----------



## september gurl

Evening ladies


----------



## brintee

Morning Ladies


----------



## jancedtif

Hey ladies!

*Brinny*!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Morning Brin & Jan


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *DC*!!


----------



## brintee

*Jannnn!! DC*!!!!!! 

My new Jcrew suits are coming today, I hope these ones fit...


----------



## DC-Cutie

brintee said:


> *Jannnn!! DC*!!!!!!
> 
> My new Jcrew suits are coming today, I hope these ones fit...


 
  Did you get them on sale?  I'm trying to get my tPF BFF to go to J. Crew with me - you know, for moral support


----------



## brintee

Hehe yes, the first ones I ordered were way too big. So I returned and got them on sale! 



DC-Cutie said:


> Did you get them on sale?  I'm trying to get my tPF BFF to go to J. Crew with me - you know, for moral support


----------



## DC-Cutie

brintee said:


> Hehe yes, the first ones I ordered were way too big. So I returned and got them on sale!


 
Alrighty now!  Hope they fit!


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning ladies!

congrats on your suits *b*!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Moshi*!!!  

*Brin* I hope the suits fit!!


----------



## brintee

Thanks ladies!

Hey *moshi*!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Morning Ladies!!

Hope the suits fit better this time around Brintee!

Last day of work woohoo!!!! Then to Vegas for a week before the new job starts.


----------



## brintee

Thanks *buzzy*!! Yay for Vegas and a new job!!


----------



## CMP86

Morning brintee, moshi, jan, buzzy and DC. My shoes are out for delivery!


----------



## moshi_moshi

yay *buzzy* congrats!!


----------



## _Danielle_

Hello Ladies !
can't sleep because of the tropical night here  hope all of you got some new shoes today


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

_Danielle_ said:


> Hello Ladies !
> can't sleep because of the tropical night here  hope all of you got some new shoes today


 

hi *Danielle! *How are you sweets?!


----------



## _Danielle_

Ahh hidehooo naked 
i am fine spending the night at the balcony in pajamas 
thinking about a reveal lol

and you ?
everything at right angle in wisconsin ................

some UPS Truks in front of the Flat  .. House


----------



## rdgldy

Oh, *Danielle*-will there be a reveal??????


----------



## _Danielle_

rdgldy said:


> Oh, *Danielle*-will there be a reveal??????


not today 
I need first a story  but have one In my mind


----------



## rdgldy

Can't wait!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

_Danielle_ said:


> Ahh hidehooo naked
> i am fine spending the night at the balcony in pajamas
> thinking about a reveal lol
> 
> and you ?
> everything at right angle in wisconsin ................
> 
> some UPS Truks in front of the Flat .. House


 
No UPS trucks today ... tomorrow perhaps 

I will be waiting for your reveal!


----------



## _Danielle_

nothing spectacular :tispy: but Loubis for sure


----------



## PANda_USC

^cant wait Dani!!!!


----------



## SteadyRiot

Ladies, I just stopped in to Saks after work today because I knew it would bug me if I didn't with the extra 33% off just taken...  Well I wonder if it was a mistake, because I was very BAD! I picked up two pairs. I am not feeling well either...maybe I should have just gone home and taken a nap. I love both pairs but I'm not gonna lie, I do feel kind of guilty.  Please tell me this happens to you guys sometimes too?


----------



## rdgldy

*steady*, this happens ALL the time-it is perfectly normal to the obsession!!!


----------



## SteadyRiot

Haha, thanks rdgldy. Actually, I think I am going to return one pair. I'm not sure they are stable enough on my feet to want to wear, and I don't think the color/style is needed enough in my wardrobe. But they were suuuuuch a good deal!


----------



## CMP86

Evening ladies. I'm on my lunch break and am not sure that I am going to make it through the rest of my day. It's 5pm and I still have 5 hours to go. I'm light headed and very dizzy, I feel like I am on a boat in a bad storm.


----------



## Sharkbait

Morning ladies!  I've been avoiding the forums 1) because I've been slammed at work and 2) because I didn't want to be tempted through sale season.  (I'm banned until my trip.)

Hope everyone is well and happy!!  Just wanted to say hihi!


----------



## jancedtif

Sharkbait said:


> Morning ladies!  I've been avoiding the forums 1) because I've been slammed at work and 2) because I didn't want to be tempted through sale season.  (I'm banned until my trip.)
> 
> Hope everyone is well and happy!!  Just wanted to say hihi!



*Sharky*!!!  You've been missed!    Your trip is coming around fast (probably not fast enough for you)!


----------



## Sharkbait

Thanks *Jan*!  It is!  Too fast.  I need more time to saaaaveee $$$!  

Miss you ladies, though. (thank goodness for Facebook, though--that keeps me in touch.) When I'm back-- Christmas shopping in Charlotte, for sure!


----------



## jancedtif

^It's a date!


----------



## strsusc

what is everyone up to this weekend?  Any fun purchases to report?


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## meggyg8r

Hey B!


----------



## phiphi

good morning *B and meggy*!


----------



## meggyg8r

Heya Phi!


----------



## phiphi

*waving * it seems the weekend flew right on by. did you ladies do anything fun? i took the kids to see "despicable me" yesterday. it was pretty good!


----------



## meggyg8r

It always does!! Boooooo. Umm nothing too interesting this weekend.. DH and I had a fun time at Best Buy- I got a new printer and he got a new computer. Woop-dee-doo. LOL. We also rearranged some furniture in our living room and on our back porch.

Despicable Me looks so cute!


----------



## brintee

Morning *meggy & p*!!

I went and saw fireworks last night! And I rode some carnival rides with DBF's nephew.


----------



## meggyg8r

Fun!! I love carnivals. The rides make me nervous though, LOL!


----------



## brintee

Ughh, I know! I was all excited for the Ferris Wheel. Then when I was on it I was like 



meggyg8r said:


> Fun!! I love carnivals. The rides make me nervous though, LOL!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Good morning, ladies! I can barely keep my eyes open.


----------



## strsusc

i agree *klassic* and they are doing construction outside my office as we speak...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

same here ... sooo sleeeeepy


----------



## karwood

Good Morning Ladies!  I hope everybody had a good weekend.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Good Morning everyone!

Is that *meggy*, I see!


----------



## strsusc

and now to the jack hammering....oh it is going to be a long day...

Good Morning *karwood*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You are jackhammering *stsusc?*


----------



## KlassicKouture

strsusc said:


> and now to the jack hammering....oh it is going to be a long day...


 
Oh, gotta love that!


----------



## meggyg8r

Dukeprincess said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> 
> Is that *meggy*, I see!


 
Hi sweets


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey *meggy!!!*  I missed you! 

What's going on?


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning ladies!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey ladies!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey *Moshi and Jan!*


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Duke* and *Moshi*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Is it bad that I am using my downtime at work to apply to new jobs?  LOL


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *jan* & *duke*!!


----------



## meggyg8r

haha, *duke*! nope!


----------



## Dukeprincess

meggyg8r said:


> haha, *duke*! nope!



Seriously, I hate it here.  I need to get out of here quick, fast and in a hurry.


----------



## meggyg8r

Dukeprincess said:


> Seriously, I hate it here. I need to get out of here quick, fast and in a hurry.


 
Being miserable at a job is the worst. The job I had before my current job was excruciating.. I was always in a horrible mood because of it. I can't believe DH (he was just my SO then) put up with it.. I was seriously just so sad and miserable all the time.  Get yourself out, NOW!


----------



## KlassicKouture

I totally agree with *Meggy*!

I was at a job I absolutely HATED for three years. It took a toll on my mental, physical, and spiritual well-being. A month ago I FINALLY decided that enough was enough and now I'm feeling a gazillion times better. Sometimes I just sit at my desk now and smile to myself because I'm much happier. Granted, I'm not making the money I'd like to make at the moment, but the feeling of peace I now have is priceless!!

Go for it, *Duke*!


----------



## strsusc

Dukeprincess said:


> You are jackhammering *stsusc?*




Not me, the construction workers outside, but I just had a thought of my jack hammering in CLs:lolots:


----------



## meggyg8r

Hooray for us, *KK*!!!! No amount of money is worth having your sanity back.


----------



## strsusc

KlassicKouture said:


> I totally agree with *Meggy*!
> 
> I was at a job I absolutely HATED for three years. It took a toll on my mental, physical, and spiritual well-being. A month ago I FINALLY decided that enough was enough and now I'm feeling a gazillion times better. Sometimes I just sit at my desk now and smile to myself because I'm much happier. Granted, I'm not making the money I'd like to make at the moment, but the feeling of peace I now have is priceless!!
> 
> Go for it, *Duke*!



Great advice *Klassic!* Just do it *Duke*!!  Bad work life always bleeds into other parts of life and who wants to live that way?  I know it is hard, but making the change is the hardest part!


----------



## moshi_moshi

ITA with *meggy* and *KK*!

i switched positions in march (within my company) and i definitely notice the change in how much better i feel...DBF sure noticed too... i was so cranky and tired all the time.

hey *meggy*!!!!  ::waves::


----------



## KlassicKouture

meggyg8r said:


> Hooray for us, *KK*!!!! No amount of money is worth having your sanity back.


----------



## meggyg8r

hi *moshi*!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks ladies.  I totally am.  I have already applied to 3 different positions.  I am just ready to actually not dread coming to work in the morning.  I love what I do, I just need to be at a better place to do it.

However, there are so many unemployed lawyers due to the recession that I just hope I can get out!


----------



## meggyg8r

we're all pulling for you, *Duke*!


----------



## ChenChen

Hi ladies!!  Hope everyone's doing well!  I haven't seen you in awhile!

*Kar *- thanks for the pics and info!  I'm so sad I missed them on BG, but as always, they look AMAZING on you!  Sorry for my late reply to your post!!



karwood said:


> *Chen,* the Biancas were once-upon-a-time available in blue suede at BG. com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color is not as "electric" as the blue suede Rolandos or Declics, but it is almost close.


----------



## ChenChen

*Duke *- Good luck on your search!!   Being at a job you hate is the worst!


----------



## Dukeprincess

meggyg8r said:


> we're all pulling for you, *Duke*!





ChenChen said:


> *Duke *- Good luck on your search!!   Being at a job you hate is the worst!



  Thank you ladies.  You all are the best!  

I am not trying to resist boosting my mood with some Gucci aviators.


----------



## meggyg8r




----------



## DC-Cutie

Afternoon Ladies 

*Naked* - I thought of you at lunch today, I had a 4piece chicken nugget kid's meal 



Dukeprincess said:


> Is it bad that I am using my downtime at work to apply to new jobs? LOL


 
no worse than going on an actual interview - that's what I did last week .  Good Luck in your search!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

meggyg8r said:


>



You so bad.  Thoughts?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-GG-1627-S...ultDomain_0&hash=item2eae551fdc#ht_1073wt_912



DC-Cutie said:


> Afternoon Ladies
> 
> 
> no worse than going on an actual interview - that's what I did last week .  Good Luck in your search!!



  That is awesome!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> You so bad. Thoughts?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-GG-1627-S...ultDomain_0&hash=item2eae551fdc#ht_1073wt_912
> 
> 
> 
> That is awesome!


Those sunnies look familiar, like I saw them at the Nordies Anniversary sale...  Cute, very cute!


----------



## meggyg8r

Dukeprincess said:


> You so bad. Thoughts?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-GG-1627-S...ultDomain_0&hash=item2eae551fdc#ht_1073wt_912


 
I like 'em!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Those sunnies look familiar, like I saw them at the Nordies Anniversary sale...  Cute, very cute!



Your suspicions are correct *DC!* I tried them on there and fell in 

Of course, I decided after the Anniversary Sale was over that I wanted them. 

EDIT:  I might have to get them then *Meggy.* :ninja:


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Your suspicions are correct *DC!* I tried them on there and fell in
> 
> Of course, I decided after the Anniversary Sale was over that I wanted them.


 
Anniversary Sale is getting ready to start..  Perhaps I saw them at Half-Yearly - I'm confused, but I know I saw them..


----------



## Dukeprincess

*DC*, I am not listening....I am going to focus on my arguments for my client instead of my internal argument for new Gucci shades.


----------



## meggyg8r

Good girl, *Duke*! I'm having an internal argument with myself right now over some CLs... LOL


----------



## Dukeprincess

meggyg8r said:


> Good girl, *Duke*! I'm having an internal argument with myself right now over some CLs... LOL



  Ruh Roh...I usually say screw the client on those types of arguments!


----------



## meggyg8r

Dukeprincess said:


> Ruh Roh...I usually say screw the client on those types of arguments!


 
Hehe....  Go look on FB and help my decision!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Duke scurries off to see....


----------



## strsusc

meggyg8r said:


> Good girl, *Duke*! I'm having an internal argument with myself right now over some CLs... LOL



*Meggy* i am struggling with the same internal argument...my HG is on the bay, but the heel of one of the shoes is a little messed up, they are missing their box and it is a new seller....


----------



## meggyg8r

strsusc said:


> *Meggy* i am struggling with the same internal argument...my HG is on the bay, but the heel of one of the shoes is a little messed up, they are missing their box and it is a new seller....


 
Hmmm... tough call. I'm having a tough time with mine too! Is the cost okay?? There are lots of good cobblers who can fix up a heel for you.. and not having the box sucks, but you can always store them in something else. How often do they pop up?? So many factors to consider!


----------



## strsusc

here is the post...if you look at picture #2 does the back of the shoe look funny or am I totally insane? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Authen...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item230879aa6b

would love some help with the choice..


----------



## meggyg8r

strsusc said:


> here is the post...if you look at picture #2 does the back of the shoe look funny or am I totally insane?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Authen...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item230879aa6b
> 
> would love some help with the choice..


 
The left shoe's heel does look a little bent- maybe you could ask them for better photos?? For that amount of wear, the price is good, IMO.

The white box is typical of NM sale shoes- I have CLs that have come in those boxes because the original brown ones have been lost or destroyed. I wouldn't worry about that.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh those are so pretty *sts!* 

Okay, the little inner :devil: wants Gucci shades!  But good news, my Catharine Malandrino romper is here!  Can't wait to leave this place so I can get it!


----------



## strsusc

great advice!  I agree the price is good, but will definitely ask for more pictures of the left heel

my main concern is that the leather is pulling away from the inside of the shoe ans would take significant repair or be uncomfortable to wear

thank you again so much!


----------



## meggyg8r

Haha, are you going to get them, *Duke*??? And yay for your romper! I have 2 Blu-rays that just got delivered waiting for me at home.. not nearly as cool as clothes, though


----------



## strsusc

Dukeprincess said:


> Oooh those are so pretty *sts!*
> 
> Okay, the little inner :devil: wants Gucci shades!  But good news, my Catharine Malandrino romper is here!  Can't wait to leave this place so I can get it!


I just love all of the enabling that happens on this site!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

meggyg8r said:


> Haha, are you going to get them, *Duke*??? And yay for your romper! I have 2 Blu-rays that just got delivered waiting for me at home.. not nearly as cool as clothes, though



Not yet...I am really trying to be good and stick to my ban (since I have slipped twice for denim), but those shades are so darn cute.  I need some new ones.  



strsusc said:


> I just love all of the enabling that happens on this site!!!



Oh yes, we are a group of shopping pushers!   On TPF our motto is "Are you gonna buy that?"


----------



## ChenChen

LOL today must be the day the inner :devil:s come out!  I'm trying to talk myself out of getting an HL dress (but it's 60% off!) and another pair of CLs!


----------



## ChenChen

*strs *- I'm no help but I have those and LOVE them!  I'm always a little wary of new sellers on eBay though - I know everyone has to start somewhere but it's still a little scary.  If you do decide to get them, make sure to pay with a credit card through Paypal just in case!


----------



## Dukeprincess

ChenChen said:


> LOL today must be the day the inner :devil:s come out!  I'm trying to talk myself out of getting an HL dress (but it's 60% off!) and another pair of CLs!



Duke's :devil: waves to ChenChen's :devil:  

They are now


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Chen* - get the dress
*Duke* - get the glasses
*Meggy & strsusc* - get the CLs....

anyone else need further enabling??


----------



## lolitablue

DC-Cutie said:


> *Chen* - get the dress
> *Duke* - get the glasses
> *Meggy & strsusc* - get the CLs....
> 
> anyone else need further enabling??


 
LOL!! The enabling is krazzzyyyy here!! Look at you!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Bad *DC!!!*  :greengrin:


----------



## DC-Cutie

lolitablue said:


> LOL!! The enabling is krazzzyyyy here!! Look at you!!


 
I'm doing my part to speed up the economic recovery....  How am I doing? 



Dukeprincess said:


> Bad *DC!!!* :greengrin:


 
Get 'em Duke'!!!  Call those Gucci sunglasses into existence along with a new positions!!!  It's all about positive flow of energy ..


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey *DC*, if I get a new job that actually pays me what I SHOULD be making, I can buy those sunglasses and some shoes to match!

Did you guys see this?  How The Dream is cheating on pretty Christina Milian?  He is soooo gross.  

http://www.hollyscoop.com/christina-milian/the-dream-caught-cheating-on-christina-milian_24445.aspx


----------



## strsusc

^
love the celeb gossip!


----------



## meggyg8r

DC-Cutie said:


> *Chen* - get the dress
> *Duke* - get the glasses
> *Meggy & strsusc* - get the CLs....
> 
> anyone else need further enabling??



I'm working on it.


----------



## strsusc

meggyg8r said:


> I'm working on it.



me too...just waiting for some more pictures...


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am working on more things to want!  

Dangit, if I don't want these now! 
http://www.tobi.com/product/23240-j-brand-cut-off-jeans-in-ink-denim?color_id=27953

AND

http://www.barneys.com/Chain Link Platform Pump/500548685,default,pd.html


----------



## meggyg8r

*Duke*... step away from the interwebs... step away from the interwebs....


----------



## ChenChen

Dukeprincess said:


> Duke's :devil: waves to ChenChen's :devil:
> 
> They are now



LOL 



DC-Cutie said:


> *Chen* - get the dress
> *Duke* - get the glasses
> *Meggy & strsusc* - get the CLs....
> 
> anyone else need further enabling??



*DC *- You are a bad influence!   Then again, so am I haha!


----------



## strsusc

put the mouse down and everything will be ok...


p.s. those jbrand jeans are sick!


----------



## ChenChen

*Duke *-   what *Meggy* said!

Whew!  I just successfully stopped myself from bidding on a pair of watersnake altadamas!  Yay for me!


----------



## Dukeprincess

meggyg8r said:


> *Duke*... step away from the interwebs... step away from the interwebs....





strsusc said:


> put the mouse down and everything will be ok...
> 
> 
> p.s. those jbrand jeans are sick!





ChenChen said:


> *Duke *-   what *Meggy* said!
> 
> Whew!  I just successfully stopped myself from bidding on a pair of watersnake altadamas!  Yay for me!



  Okay guys, I am backing away...although my BFF is no help by telling me I NEED those J.Brands.  And they are an extra 20% off.  

Back to working and not browsing...


----------



## strsusc

ChenChen said:


> *Duke *-   what *Meggy* said!
> 
> Whew!  I just successfully stopped myself from bidding on a pair of watersnake altadamas!  Yay for me!



way to be strong *chenchen!*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Dukeprincess said:


> Okay guys, I am backing away...although my BFF is no help by telling me I NEED those J.Brands. And they are an extra 20% off.
> 
> Back to working and not browsing...


 
J Brands give me saggy crotch! Don't buy!


----------



## ChenChen

strsusc said:


> way to be strong *chenchen!*



Thanks!   I had to literally pry myself away from my computer - I'm such an addict LOL!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> J Brands give me saggy crotch! Don't buy!


----------



## phiphi

hi ladies!! loving the enabling here! 

*naked* you're hilarious! saggy crotch. giggles.
*meggy* have you resolved the conundrum?
*duke* no to the shiny! you can do ittttt!
good for you for resisting *chen*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> J Brands give me saggy crotch! Don't buy!



Really?  I have 5 pairs and none of them do that to me.  Saggy crotch is NEVER good.


----------



## PANda_USC

*Hey everyone! Just dropping in to say hi and I hope you're all having a marvelous Monday!*


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Naked *- I have one pair of J. Brand that I wear faithfully.  The other pair, gives me saggy crotch, I guess that's because I don't have much booty to hold 'em up 

*Duke* - being the enabler that I am today, I say like Fab "Throw it in the bag"...


----------



## meggyg8r

phiphi said:


> hi ladies!! loving the enabling here!
> 
> *naked* you're hilarious! saggy crotch. giggles.
> *meggy* have you resolved the conundrum?
> *duke* no to the shiny! you can do ittttt!
> good for you for resisting *chen*!



Working on it as we speak! Seller just told me she's putting up a BIN.


----------



## strsusc

yeah *meggy*


----------



## CMP86

Good Evening ladies!


----------



## BionicNY

not allowed to trade


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

xxxx

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-exclusives-here-574278-182.html#post15796522

continues onto the next page.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

anyone around? :tumbleweed:


----------



## CMP86

Hello crazzee!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Hi CMP. Long time! How's everything going.


----------



## CMP86

Really good for a change. Had an enjoyable weekend even though I spent all day Saturday feeling crappy. Sold a pair of shoes, got a new pair of shoes. Have been to the doctor more times in the last couple months then I've been in the last couple years. 

How have you been?


----------



## crazzee_shopper

ooh which pair did you get rid of and which pair do you now own?

I'm sorry about the doctors. Did they figure out what's going on?

I'm good. Just came back from Oregon and am wishing my vacation wasn't over so soon.


----------



## CMP86

I got rid of the noeudettes. Just didn't work for my feet. I bought a pair of Lavender Rosella flats.

I got a stomach infection back in may and spent 4 weeks being miserable and 2 of those weeks on antibiotics. Now I have some moles that I'm worried about.

I love Oregon. We will get there eventually. We always drive through it to get to DH's parents house in Idaho but we really never stop.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

ooh the flats must be super comfy! I've been living in my graffiti flats for the past couple of months.


----------



## CMP86

I love them. I found them on sale which made it that much easier to buy. Plus DH loved them and was all for me getting them. I'm already looking at a couple other flats to buy. I need to find a bight green pair to replace the noeudettes.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

neon green ron rons maybe?


----------



## CMP86

Those would be awesome.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

My FI has been keeping an eye on my CLs just to make sure a new pair isn't popping in the shoe cabinet all of a sudden. It sucks!


----------



## CMP86

I bet. I think DH was a little surprised when I decided to sell the noeudettes. I just can't do the curved heel well. I really don't do well in heels if they aren't flat or have a platform.

There was a pair of Un Voilier flats on the bay. I could have bought them but my money has been in a little limbo in the account I wanted to use. I haven't received the debit card yet and don't want to do anything until I have that.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

It's ok. It just means there a better pair out there with your name on it.


----------



## CMP86

That's what I said.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Vuitton used to be late chatting too. Is she still around?


----------



## CMP86

She is, but not nearly as frequently. I haven't seen her in a couple days.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

ic. ok its time for me to call it a night. Long day tomorrow.

Nite. Hope everything with your body works itself out.


----------



## CMP86

Good night crazzee! I'm off to bed also.


----------



## meggyg8r

good morning ladies.  let's remember one thing about today: it's NOT Monday!


----------



## immashoesaddict

MEGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGY , herrow


----------



## meggyg8r

hey imma!


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning sweet *Meggy* and *Imma*!!


----------



## meggyg8r

hey *Jan*!


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning ladies!! 

hey *meggy*, *imma* and *jan*!!


----------



## strsusc

good morning ladies!!!  up early to watch an item...I am totally obsessed


----------



## jancedtif

Hey* Moshi* and *strsusc*!!


----------



## strsusc

hi *jancedtif*


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *strsusc*!


----------



## phiphi

good morning *meggy, imma, jan, strusc, moshi!* another busy day at work so i'm just popping in quickly to say hi and wish you all a great day!


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Phi* and *Brin*!!!


----------



## brintee

*Jannn*!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Slow day at work for me.. lol. I'll probably be popping in and out all day. I hate it when things get slow!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *P* and *B*!

we are getting some crazy thunder here.... maybe the power will go out and i can go home, lol


----------



## brintee

^^OOhhh that would be nice! Mine used to go out at work like once a week!


----------



## LH405

Hello ya'll! I have been away from tPF for a few days (I am on a major ban and CANNOT be tempted!), but I am so excited that my Oscar watersnake's and first HL arrive today that I had to hop in and share my excitement!  I ordered them three weeks ago so you know I am waiting at the window for the Fed Ex truck. I am glad my work is slow so I will have plenty of time to examine them. 
*Moshi* my DBF is over in Lancaster PA today visiting his folks and probably will go to Philly tonight. He flew out from Seattle last week and has been all over the tri state area. I am jealous...:greengrin: but it sounds like the weather over there is as crazy as it is here in the NW! We haven't had any thunder or real storms, but it was in the 90s over the weekend, yet this week it is cloudy and chilly in the mornings. So sick of it! I swear I need a trip to Vegas or Hawaii.


----------



## moshi_moshi

LH405 said:


> Hello ya'll! I have been away from tPF for a few days (I am on a major ban and CANNOT be tempted!), but I am so excited that my Oscar watersnake's and first HL arrive today that I had to hop in and share my excitement! I ordered them three weeks ago so you know I am waiting at the window for the Fed Ex truck. I am glad my work is slow so I will have plenty of time to examine them.
> *Moshi* my DBF is over in Lancaster PA today visiting his folks and probably will go to Philly tonight. He flew out from Seattle last week and has been all over the tri state area. I am jealous...:greengrin: but it sounds like the weather over there is as crazy as it is here in the NW! We haven't had any thunder or real storms, but it was in the 90s over the weekend, yet this week it is cloudy and chilly in the mornings. So sick of it! I swear I need a trip to Vegas or Hawaii.


 
the weather here is TERRIBLE!!  it's so freaking humid and we had crazy thunderstorms/rain this morning..it was like pitch black out!  lancaster is a good 1 1/2 to 2 hrs from me but philly is like 10 mins.

if he needs any restaurant suggestions let me know!!  there's soooo many good places to eat here!


----------



## meggyg8r

LH405 said:


> Hello ya'll! I have been away from tPF for a few days (I am on a major ban and CANNOT be tempted!), but I am so excited that my Oscar watersnake's and first HL arrive today that I had to hop in and share my excitement! I ordered them three weeks ago so you know I am waiting at the window for the Fed Ex truck. I am glad my work is slow so I will have plenty of time to examine them.
> *Moshi* my DBF is over in Lancaster PA today visiting his folks and probably will go to Philly tonight. He flew out from Seattle last week and has been all over the tri state area. I am jealous...:greengrin: but it sounds like the weather over there is as crazy as it is here in the NW! We haven't had any thunder or real storms, but it was in the 90s over the weekend, yet this week it is cloudy and chilly in the mornings. So sick of it! I swear I need a trip to Vegas or Hawaii.


 
Oooh you do not want to go to Vegas right now! It's like 6000 degrees there! [slight exaggeration]


----------



## moshi_moshi

*meggy* - i remember you saying you used to live in the lake placid area...have you ever been to the mirror lake inn spa?  i leave for the adk on sunday and i have an appt there with my dbfs aunt and his two cousin's wives.


----------



## meggyg8r

moshi_moshi said:


> *meggy* - i remember you saying you used to live in the lake placid area...have you ever been to the mirror lake inn spa? i leave for the adk on sunday and i have an appt there with my dbfs aunt and his two cousin's wives.


 
Well, I lived about 4 hours away, but used to go up there to ski at Whiteface. I have stayed at the Mirror Lake Inn before, but it was probably a good 15 years ago!! And I've never been to the spa there. However, that Inn is friggin phenomenal and gorgeous and I doubt there's a nicer spa in the area.


----------



## CMP86

Morning ladies! Popping in for a little bit before I have to go to work. Just got home from the Dr.'s office and am having to have a biopsy on a mole in 2 weeks because it doesn't look bad but it doesn't look good either.


----------



## moshi_moshi

meggyg8r said:


> Well, I lived about 4 hours away, but used to go up there to ski at Whiteface. I have stayed at the Mirror Lake Inn before, but it was probably a good 15 years ago!! And I've never been to the spa there. However, that Inn is friggin phenomenal and gorgeous and I doubt there's a nicer spa in the area.


 
DBF goes to snowboard up there....my skills are not up to par otherwise i would go with, lol.  we go every year but i passed on the spa last year but decided to try it this year....it looks gorgeous!  i'm excited.  

hey *CMP*!


----------



## meggyg8r

moshi_moshi said:


> DBF goes to snowboard up there....my skills are not up to par otherwise i would go with, lol. we go every year but i passed on the spa last year but decided to try it this year....it looks gorgeous! i'm excited.
> 
> hey *CMP*!


 
You'll have a blast! I love Lake Placid. It's so serene and gorgeous!


----------



## moshi_moshi

meggyg8r said:


> You'll have a blast! I love Lake Placid. It's so serene and gorgeous!


 
i look forward to it every year... it's such a relaxing week... we stay in town and then go visit DBFs family down at the adirondak loj, they stay in the lean tos and tents and stuff.... im hoping the weather is good... its always so much cooler up there!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey hey ladies!

Why do I keep singing Mike Posner?  

"You wear designer shades just to hide your face and you wear them around, like you're cooler than me!"


----------



## karwood

Dukeprincess said:


> Hey hey ladies!
> 
> Why do I keep singing Mike Posner?
> 
> "You wear designer shades just to hide your face and you wear them around, like you're cooler than me!"


 
It is a very catchy song, lol! 

Good afternoon ladies! Hope everybody is having an alright day so far!


----------



## meggyg8r

moshi_moshi said:


> i look forward to it every year... it's such a relaxing week... we stay in town and then go visit DBFs family down at the adirondak loj, they stay in the lean tos and tents and stuff.... im hoping the weather is good... its always so much cooler up there!



It's *usually* cooler! Upstate NY is having a hot spell right now!


----------



## meggyg8r

Dukeprincess said:


> Hey hey ladies!
> 
> Why do I keep singing Mike Posner?
> 
> "You wear designer shades just to hide your face and you wear them around, like you're cooler than me!"



Because you still want those Gucci shades!


----------



## siserilla

Hi ladies!!!! I'm finally back on the working out bandwagon so I haven't had as much time to login here to say hello. I'm also trying to save some money so the more I stay away the happier my wallet is. Lol


----------



## jancedtif

Howdy ladies!!


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## meggyg8r

hey J & B!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey sweet *brin* and *Meggy*!


----------



## brintee

Hey *meggy, jan & sis*!! 

Did anyone watch Deadliest Catch last night?


----------



## jancedtif

^Nope!  How was it?


----------



## brintee

Sad, one of the guys died. I love that show...



jancedtif said:


> ^Nope!  How was it?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

brintee said:


> Hey *meggy, jan & sis*!!
> 
> Did anyone watch Deadliest Catch last night?


 
I did! hehehehe


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Naked*!

Really? He died?  How sad.  That job ain't easy.


----------



## brintee

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I did! hehehehe


----------



## meggyg8r

I DVRed it, will be watching it tonight!

*Jan*, he died back in April, I think? They are just now airing the episodes they taped while he was sick and, obviously, ended up dying.


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks for the clarification *Meggy*.  Oh, so he was sick.  I just imagined he went overboard.  Still sad though.


----------



## meggyg8r

Yeah, he had a stroke and got taken to the hospital. I think he was there for about 2 weeks then suffered a massive brain hemmhorage and passed away. He was only in his early 50s I think. So young.


----------



## brintee

Yea, he had a stroke 

eta: you beat me to it!  He was like 54 and it happened February I think...



jancedtif said:


> Hey *Naked*!
> 
> Really? He died?  How sad.  That job ain't easy.


----------



## noah8077

meggyg8r said:


> I DVRed it, will be watching it tonight!
> 
> *Jan*, he died back in April, I think? They are just now airing the episodes they taped while he was sick and, obviously, ended up dying.



He had a stroke in January and died of a pulmonary embolism in February.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jancedtif said:


> Hey *Naked*!
> 
> Really? He died? How sad. That job ain't easy.


 
JAAAAAAAAAAAANNN!!!!


----------



## phiphi

good morning lovely *B, jan, moshi, meggy, nakie & noah*!!


----------



## meggyg8r

noah8077 said:


> He had a stroke in January and died of a pulmonary embolism in February.


 
I'm pretty sure it was in his brain, right? Not his lungs?

ETA: just checked to be sure. It was a brain hemmhorage. I was gettin' all confused.


----------



## jancedtif

*Naked*!!!!!   You made my day!

Hey sweet *phi* and *Noah*!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jancedtif said:


> *Naked*!!!!!  You made my day!
> 
> Hey sweet *phi* and *Noah*!!


 
no no *Jan!! *You made my day! Week actually!!!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

hehe, lots of excitement this morning!


----------



## jancedtif

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> no no *Jan!! *You made my day! Week actually!!!!!!







meggyg8r said:


> hehe, lots of excitement this morning!



Yep!  I love excitement!


----------



## noah8077

meggyg8r said:


> I'm pretty sure it was in his brain, right? Not his lungs?
> 
> ETA: just checked to be sure. It was a brain hemmhorage. I was gettin' all confused.




From New York Times  http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/22/arts/television/22catch.html?pagewanted=all

Josh Harris, who said he was struggling to quit the same habit, said his father was recovering from the stroke surprisingly well when he suffered a pulmonary embolism, killing him suddenly.


He had suffered one previously and survived that one.  Sad story.

Waves back to Naked, Phi, and Jance!


----------



## phiphi

love the morning chat thread kermit flails!! this means pretty shoes are coming to new homes! 

that's so sad about the deadliest catch guy.. that job is rough. 

what are you all doing today? happy hump day!


----------



## noah8077

Phi I heard you played tooth fairy last night too?


----------



## brintee

Hey *noah & p*!!!!


----------



## phiphi

i did *noah*!! you too? so fun!

i'd rather play tooth fairy than be the one to yank out the tooth though!


----------



## noah8077

My DD went on a field trip to the grocery store with her daycare, and they gave them fruit to eat on the way home.  She bit into the apple and out came the tooth.  So glad I didn't have to pull it!

Hi Brin!


----------



## meggyg8r

noah8077 said:


> From New York Times http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/22/arts/television/22catch.html?pagewanted=all
> 
> Josh Harris, who said he was struggling to quit the same habit, said his father was recovering from the stroke surprisingly well when he suffered a pulmonary embolism, killing him suddenly.
> 
> 
> He had suffered one previously and survived that one. Sad story.
> 
> Waves back to Naked, Phi, and Jance!


 
Weird, the article I read said intracrainial hemmhorage.

Anyway, sad story regardless of how it happened.


----------



## meggyg8r

phiphi said:


> love the morning chat thread kermit flails!! this means pretty shoes are coming to new homes!
> 
> that's so sad about the deadliest catch guy.. that job is rough.
> 
> what are you all doing today? happy hump day!


 
Working, oh joy!!  But yes, happy hump day!! What are you up to today?


----------



## phiphi

hi *B*! 

*noah* - i'm usually not squeamish at all, but there is something about pulling a tooth out from your baby that is just not cool. 

i'm just plugging away at work *meggy*. i'm getting slammed but it's all good.


----------



## KlassicKouture

phiphi said:


> love the morning chat thread kermit flails!! this means pretty shoes are coming to new homes!


 
Why do I do Kermit flails in real life when I'm super excited?

<~~~big dork LOL

Good morning, ladies!


----------



## meggyg8r

phiphi said:


> hi *B*!
> 
> *noah* - i'm usually not squeamish at all, but there is something about pulling a tooth out from your baby that is just not cool.
> 
> i'm just plugging away at work *meggy*. i'm getting slammed but it's all good.


 
I hear ya! I have some stuff due on Friday that I'm trying to get done but I'm kinda stuck right now waiting on others to complete their stuff. So to tPF I ran


----------



## chelleybelley

good morning *B, jan, nakie, P, noah, meggy, & KK*!!


----------



## meggyg8r

hey *chelley*!


----------



## phiphi

*KK* - my fellow dork! there is nothing wrong with grown women kermit flailing... or squealing gleefully. LOL.

*meggy* - it's fun waiting for them to give you their stuff bc it gives us down time in the interim! (usually that's when online shopping happens.. cough.)

hi *chelley*!!


----------



## chelleybelley

all around!  miss you ladies!

...I must confess, despite my thread about 2010 Fall Cankle Boots, I tried on Loubouts for a second time and I am in


----------



## meggyg8r

phiphi said:


> *KK* - my fellow dork! there is nothing wrong with grown women kermit flailing... or squealing gleefully. LOL.
> 
> *meggy* - it's fun waiting for them to give you their stuff bc it gives us down time in the interim! (usually that's when online shopping happens.. cough.)
> 
> hi *chelley*!!


 
Haha, totally true.. I already did some shopping this morning, LOL


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Chelley*!!! How are you?

*phiphi*, you just earned a thousand cool points with me!


----------



## meggyg8r

chelleybelley said:


> all around! miss you ladies!
> 
> ...I must confess, despite my thread about 2010 Fall Cankle Boots, I tried on Loubouts for a second time and I am in


 
Oooh, did you get any pics?


----------



## jancedtif

Hey* KK* and *Chelley*!!   *Chelley*, when are your babies due to arrive?

*Phi* and *Noah* I really miss the tooth fairy days.  It a magical time in my child's life as well as in mine!


----------



## brintee

Hey *chelley & kk*!!

Get them *chelley*!!


----------



## phiphi

meggyg8r said:


> Haha, totally true.. I already did some shopping this morning, LOL


 
LOL. i'm technically on a "time out" (we know bans are meant to be broken..) but was window shopping this morning.  



KlassicKouture said:


> *phiphi*, you just earned a thousand cool points with me!


 
aw thanks *KK*. i love being a dork and nerd. when we went to see iron man 2, DH was talking to a couple insisting that they stay for the end of the credits. the older man said "so you know a lot about this, huh..." and DH replied "me? no, i'm not the comic book guy. my wife is." 



jancedtif said:


> *Phi* and *Noah* I really miss the tooth fairy days. It a magical time in my child's life as well as in mine!


 
i agree *jan*. it's very magical being the tooth fairy, santa, the easter bunny.. i am enjoying this time because i know it is fleeting.



chelleybelley said:


> ...I must confess, despite my thread about 2010 Fall Cankle Boots, I tried on Loubouts for a second time and I am in


 
*chelley* - ooohh so will we be seeing some loubout reveals in the near future?


----------



## KlassicKouture

Hey *jance* and *brintee*!!

Get those boots, *chelley*! You can be _boot_ylicious in more ways than one!


----------



## chelleybelley

KlassicKouture said:


> *Chelley*!!! How are you?


 
I'm doing well, *KK*, thanks for asking!  Just being shoe-obsessed as usual... And yourself? 



meggyg8r said:


> Oooh, did you get any pics?


*meggy*, unfortunately, no i didn't.   my BB was being a pain in the arse so I didn't get to snag any shots!



jancedtif said:


> Hey* KK* and *Chelley*!!  *Chelley*, when are your babies due to arrive?
> 
> [/B]


 
One pair is on its way and should be at my door today!  The other pair might take some time since it still has to be transferred from another store! eeek!



brintee said:


> Hey *chelley & kk*!!
> 
> Get them *chelley*!!


 
I'm definitely thinking about it.  I need to save up for them, I just hope they won't be gone by the time I get everything together!



phiphi said:


> LOL. i'm technically on a "time out" (we know bans are meant to be broken..) but was window shopping this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> *chelley* - ooohh so will we be seeing some loubout reveals in the near future?


 
ban?  what ban? 
perhaps... maybe... hmmm...
btw, i saw the pic of DS' missing tooth... so cute! hehe...


----------



## chelleybelley

KlassicKouture said:


> Get those boots, *chelley*! You can be _boot_ylicious in more ways than one!


 
  LOL* KK* hahahaha... amen to that!  Louboutylicious!


----------



## KlassicKouture

chelleybelley said:


> I'm doing well, *KK*, thanks for asking! Just being shoe-obsessed as usual... And yourself?


 
I think the shoe-obsession thing is going around LOL! Just plotting on my next pair and coping with the fact that I've decided to give up a few pairs I do have. I'm not content with my collection yet.


----------



## meggyg8r

KlassicKouture said:


> I think the shoe-obsession thing is going around LOL! Just plotting on my next pair and coping with the fact that I've decided to give up a few pairs I do have. I'm not content with my collection yet.


 
Haha, the shoe obsession is why we're all here!!


----------



## chelleybelley

^^ Ah, I know exactly what you mean.  Re-vamping the selection!  After my 17th pair, I realized I did not really LOVE/wear about 6 pairs I had in my closet and I was only hanging on to them "because they were pretty".  Waste of space and money!  For the past couple of months, I've been re-vamping my collection, and letting go of some shoes I knew I would never wear regardless of how gorgeous they are in exchange for shoes I really love.  I've been on this, "buy for love, not for sale" mentality and it's really helped!  Have you set up a collection thread yet *KK*?


----------



## chelleybelley

meggyg8r said:


> Haha, the shoe obsession is why we're all here!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

chelleybelley said:


> ^^ Ah, I know exactly what you mean. Re-vamping the selection! After my 17th pair, I realized I did not really LOVE/wear about 6 pairs I had in my closet and I was only hanging on to them "because they were pretty". Waste of space and money! For the past couple of months, I've been re-vamping my collection, and letting go of some shoes I knew I would never wear regardless of how gorgeous they are in exchange for shoes I really love. I've been on this, "buy for love, not for sale" mentality and it's really helped! Have you set up a collection thread yet *KK*?


 
I am so adopting that mentality now! 

Since I'm not pleased with what I have (only happy with 4 of the 8 shoes I have now...sold one pair off to a sorority sister lol), I didn't want to set up a collection thread.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

hi ladies...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sorry just popping in to say....


KERMIT FLAIL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r




----------



## phiphi

YAYAYAYAYAYA!!! kermit flail!!!! :kiss:


----------



## chelleybelley

why are we flailing ladies?!


----------



## meggyg8r

*naked* started it!


----------



## rdgldy

:wondering


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rdgldy said:


> :wondering


 
are you missing something?


----------



## ntntgo

Hi Everyone
Long time.  Just finally had a chance to pop in and say HI and thanks for propping me up this last 45 days.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ hi *nat!*


----------



## ntntgo

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ hi *nat!*


 
Hi ya honey


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ntntgo said:


> Hi ya honey


 
miss you ... hope you are well


----------



## ntntgo

Been through a lot lately but seems like we're coming out the other side.
How've you been?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ntntgo said:


> Been through a lot lately but seems like we're coming out the other side.
> How've you been?


 
fine ... just goin through the motions the usual. I see that you've been through a lot. Happy that it will be turning around soon


----------



## ntntgo

Thanks.  Actually went shopping the other day.  Haven't stepped foot in a store in over a month.  Could you die? 
Doesn't mean I haven't bought anything but you KWIM.


----------



## jancedtif

Hey* Nat*!


----------



## rdgldy

Hi *Nat *and* Naked*!!  Nat, good to see you here.  I am glad things are heading in a positive direction!!
*Naked*, I am not missing a thing, LOL!!  Read my new signature-I am DONE!!!
*Nat*, I need to know what you've been buying!


----------



## rdgldy

Hi* Jan*!!
You need to read my signature too-I mean it!!


----------



## jancedtif

Happy CL semi retirement *rdgldy*!  I believe you believe it!


----------



## rdgldy

Good answer, *Jan*!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Best wishes *rdgldy* for a relaxing, shoe filled retirement! I mean ... ush:


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## meggyg8r

hey, B!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey* brin* and *meggy*!!


----------



## brintee

Hey *meggy & jan*!! How are you ladies today??


----------



## meggyg8r

*jaaaaaaaaaan*! hello sweets! how's your Thursday? (to you too, *brintee*!)

ETA: haha, posted the same time as Brintee!

Things are good here... wishing it was Friday though!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

ooh crap, I forgot I have annual security training here at 10.. ugh. well at least it will make the day go a bit faster. have a good morning, you two


----------



## brintee

Hehe *meggy*! Have fun in training! I wish it was friday too...


----------



## chelleybelley

Good morning ladies!!!!!!!  Happy Thursday!  How are you?!

 *jan, meggy, & B!*


----------



## brintee

Hey *chelley*! Im good, how are you?


----------



## chelleybelley

hi *B*!  i'm good!  i'm a happy camper... i finally scored a pair of coral VPs this morning.  

i really thought this sale season was going to be a wash for me, but things just keep popping up outta nowhere!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Chells*!  

I'm doing fine *Meggy*!  I just was officially told we (our section) is moving.  I hope you have a productive meeting!

*Chells* I'm glad the sales season has been good to you!  I wish my grey Almerias would pop for me.

*Brinny*?  What next on your shoe radar?


----------



## brintee

Yay *chelley*!!!!! 

Im not sure *jan*, still working on my UGH. Ill still be stalking for the Diors and some Gucci corsets though  What about you?


----------



## meggyg8r

that meeting went way shorter than I expected, PHEW!!

hey *chelley*! yay for new purchases, huh?! I hear ya about stuff popping up all over.. I just ordered my 4th pair of shoes yesterday and I have to cut myself off!!!

*Jan*, moving to where?

*Brintee*, I  the corsets!! What color are you stalking for? Or just any color??


----------



## jancedtif

^I'm really loving the Jessy boot!  I just hope I'm not too old to wear them.  And of course, I have a MAJOR crush on the Lady Peeps.   What color corsets are you hoping to score?


----------



## jancedtif

meggyg8r said:


> that meeting went way shorter than I expected, PHEW!!
> 
> hey *chelley*! yay for new purchases, huh?! I hear ya about stuff popping up all over.. I just ordered my 4th pair of shoes yesterday and I have to cut myself off!!!
> 
> *Jan*, moving to where?
> 
> *Brintee*, I  the corsets!! What color are you stalking for? Or just any color??



*Meggy* you've picked up some cute shoes too!!   I'm currently on the 6th floor and will be moving to the 5th.


----------



## brintee

Iw ould take any colour!   Dont you have the green?



meggyg8r said:


> *Brintee*, I  the corsets!! What color are you stalking for? Or just any color??



The Jessy boot is soooo cute! I want the black! You could rock them! 



jancedtif said:


> ^I'm really loving the Jessy boot!  I just hope I'm not too old to wear them.  And of course, I have a MAJOR crush on the Lady Peeps.


----------



## meggyg8r

jancedtif said:


> *Meggy* you've picked up some cute shoes too!!  I'm currently on the 6th floor and will be moving to the 5th.


 
Thanks! I'm excited.. 2 pairs are on their way to me now and I can't wait to see them!

Are you okay with the move? Or is it just a big PITA?


----------



## meggyg8r

brintee said:


> Iw ould take any colour!   Dont you have the green?
> 
> 
> 
> The Jessy boot is soooo cute! I want the black! You could rock them!


 
Yes, I have the green! I looooooooove them!


----------



## jancedtif

meggyg8r said:


> Thanks! I'm excited.. 2 pairs are on their way to me now and I can't wait to see them!
> 
> Are you okay with the move? Or is it just a big PITA?



At this point, I'm happy to have a job and an office with a window.  But it is a PITA too!


----------



## meggyg8r

jancedtif said:


> At this point, I'm happy to have a job and an office with a window. But it is a PITA too!


 
Office with a window sounds fantastic!! My building barely has any windows because we are a DoD contractor and have "secret" government equipment and whatnot. It SUCKS!


----------



## jancedtif

^Having a window is the only thing that keeps me from going   Maybe one day you'll have one too.


----------



## meggyg8r

jancedtif said:


> ^Having a window is the only thing that keeps me from going  Maybe one day you'll have one too.


 
Gonna have to find a new line of work for that! 

A girl can dream.... hehe


----------



## brintee

I work in a dungeon. Its cold and dark in here with no windows....


----------



## meggyg8r

brintee said:


> I work in a dungeon. Its cold and dark in here with no windows....


 
awww, dungeon twins 

it's always freezing in here too. not a day goes by that I'm not wearing a sweatshirt basically the whole day!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Hello!

Good mornin'!

*dances like Diddy*


----------



## brintee

We need windows!! 



meggyg8r said:


> awww, dungeon twins
> 
> it's always freezing in here too. not a day goes by that I'm not wearing a sweatshirt basically the whole day!!


----------



## chelleybelley

ohhh did someone say gucci corsets?! 

*meggy*, you've been on a roll, girl! hehe... yeah 3rd pair, maybe 4th on the way and I, too, am cutting myself off... unless of course black Loubouts magically appear at my front step one day. 

*jan*, i think you can totally rock jessy boots!

hey *KK*!


----------



## meggyg8r

yes, we do, *Brintee*!!!

*chelley*, YES, corsets!!! don't you just love them!? They are such an odd looking little shoe but really, so, so gorgeous. I love them in every color and would love to own every color. why do they have to be so rare now?!?

I have been on a little bit of a roll! But, the roll is over. lol. I need to stop!! 4 (possibly) pairs for you too, huh?! yay!!


----------



## chelleybelley

^^* meggy*, your green corsets are sooooo drool-worthy. 

I still remember the first time I saw them was on* kuromi's *avi and I HAD to PM her to find out what they were.  They are such a unique and stunning style.  It's a shame they are hard to find!  What pairs have you scored this sale season?


----------



## meggyg8r

chelleybelley said:


> ^^* meggy*, your green corsets are sooooo drool-worthy.
> 
> I still remember the first time I saw them was on* kuromi's *avi and I HAD to PM her to find out what they were. They are such a unique and stunning style. It's a shame they are hard to find! What pairs have you scored this sale season?


 
Aw, thank you  I really love the green.. it's so bright!! I love *kuromi's* too.. she has those gorgeous gold ones.. they are so rare!! They are definitely unique. I get comments on them every time I wear them. I love that the laces can be done up differently too.

Let's see.. this season I have gotten a pair of Zanotti flats and for CLs: lilac Fred flats, Simples, and Bling Blings (currently waiting on the Simples and BBs). I also had bought a pair of Lanvin flats and CL Nurias but they didn't fit and back they went.

What have you gotten?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

chelleybelley said:


> ^^* meggy*, your green corsets are sooooo drool-worthy.
> 
> I still remember the first time I saw them was on* kuromi's *avi and I HAD to PM her to find out what they were. They are such a unique and stunning style. It's a shame they are hard to find! What pairs have you scored this sale season?


 
I remember them in *Kuromi's *avi too ... omg soooo hott on her


----------



## chelleybelley

oooooh, awesome pairs *meggy*!  I need to try on Fred Flats.  They look so adorable, but I've never tried them on.  I'm scared I will make them look funny since I'm so short hehe.

My sale shoes:
Silver Nappa St. Jeannette's
Coral VPs
Pewter LGs (ebay)
and possibly another pair of Declics

... and maybe Loubouts LOL

All were on my "want list" except the declics (and the St. Jeannette's satisfied my Engin craving... for now), so I'm pretty happy. =)

I didn't know you could lace-up the corsets different ways!  How fun!


----------



## chelleybelley

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I remember them in *Kuromi's *avi too ... omg soooo hott on her


 
*nakie*!!!  yes, the gold corsets were amazing on her...

any luck with your big kiss flats?


----------



## meggyg8r

chelleybelley said:


> ^^oooooh, awesome pairs! I need to try on Fred Flats. They look so adorable, but I've never tried them on. I'm scared I will make them look funny since I'm so short hehe.
> 
> My sale shoes:
> Silver Nappa St. Jeannette's
> Coral VPs
> Pewter LGs (ebay)
> and possibly another pair of Declics
> 
> ... and maybe Loubouts LOL
> 
> I didn't know you could lace-up the corsets different ways! How fun!


 
Hehe, I'm not too tall either and I'm just thinking I'll wear them with some leggings or rolled up trousers. They are really fun and just.. different from normal flats.

Nice scores!!! And we have to find you some Loubouts, you little obsessed nut, you!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

chelleybelley said:


> *nakie*!!! yes, the gold corsets were amazing on her...
> 
> any luck with your big kiss flats?


 
:ninja:


----------



## chelleybelley

^^ YAAAY!   
 Does this call for a kermit flail?  Did I use that correctly? lol


----------



## chelleybelley

meggyg8r said:


> Hehe, I'm not too tall either and I'm just thinking I'll wear them with some leggings or rolled up trousers. They are really fun and just.. different from normal flats.
> 
> Nice scores!!! And we have to find you some Loubouts, you little obsessed nut, you!


 
oh that would look soooooo cute!  you must post pics!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

chelleybelley said:


> ^^ YAAAY!
> Does this call for a kermit flail? Did I use that correctly? lol


 
hahahha TOTALLY! That is why I was kermit flailing yesterday with *P!  *Can't wait until they arrive! They're so bad ass


----------



## meggyg8r

chelleybelley said:


> oh that would look soooooo cute! you must post pics!


 
I'll post some on FB when I work a good outfit out!


----------



## chelleybelley

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> hahahha TOTALLY! That is why I was kermit flailing yesterday with *P!  *Can't wait until they arrive! They're so bad ass


 
YAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!  So happy for you!  Finally!  They are pretty bad ass.  What color did you get?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

chelleybelley said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!! So happy for you! Finally! They are pretty bad ass. What color did you get?


 
Black


----------



## chelleybelley

meggyg8r said:


> I'll post some on FB when I work a good outfit out!


 
hooray!  now that we're finally FB friends lol.... (i don't know how we missed each other!)


----------



## chelleybelley

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Black


 
ahhh sweet Christmas. 
When are they expected to arrive?  I can't wait to see them.  I tried on Big Kiss Flats and Horatio and I definitely did not rock them well at all.  I KNOW these will look amazing on you!


----------



## meggyg8r

chelleybelley said:


> hooray! now that we're finally FB friends lol.... (i don't know how we missed each other!)


 
Hehe, it's about time! I don't know how that happened either! That's where I keep my collection photos as opposed to on here. It's a pain to do both ways so I just stick with one and it seems FB is easier to manage!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

chelleybelley said:


> ahhh sweet Christmas.
> When are they expected to arrive? I can't wait to see them. I tried on Big Kiss Flats and Horatio and I definitely did not rock them well at all. I KNOW these will look amazing on you!


 
Not sure. Probably sometime next week. They were supposed to go with a fabulous new bag ... but the seller didn't know what size she had and sent me the wrong one! ush:


----------



## chelleybelley

"Fabulous new bag" 
They are perfect together!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

chelleybelley said:


> "Fabulous new bag"
> They are perfect together!


 
I'm on the prowl...hopefully I will snag the one I have my eye on


----------



## brintee

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Not sure. Probably sometime next week. They were supposed to go with a fabulous new bag ... but the seller didn't know what size she had and sent me the wrong one! ush:


----------



## crazzee_shopper

anyone around?


----------



## CMP86

Evening crazzee! How are you?


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Hi CMP.

My brain is mush right now. I spent the last 6 hours reading a thread on the ebay forum. 

I'm done with ebay....buying and selling. 

I saw that you posted a wedding pic. You look gorgeous!


----------



## CMP86

What happened with ebay? 

I have only sold one pair on ebay and bought one. DH is always worried that I'm going to get scammed and get a bad pair. I do sometimes worry that I'm going to get the old bait and switch.

Thanks!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

there's a very active thread on the ebay sf. if you have the time read it. 

ok im going to spend some time with DF right now. He got put on the shelf while I was reading this thread. Gotta go make it up to him. 

Gnite.


----------



## CMP86

Goodnight!


----------



## meggyg8r

Morning ladies! Happy Friday!


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning ladies!!

Hey *Meggy*!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Morning Ladies....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Morning *DC!!!* TGIF!!


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Hey *Naked & Brin* - Happy Friday

News of the Day: We had a mini-quake in DC this morning...


----------



## brintee

OMG you did! There has been a lot of quakes lately. Weird...


I had to buy this dress yesterday! I got it in lavendar! http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...Hash=e2e5416552e9fd68c97137a9dc74f35294404683


I hope its cute on!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

brintee said:


> OMG you did! There has been a lot of quakes lately. Weird...
> 
> 
> I had to buy this dress yesterday! I got it in lavendar! http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...Hash=e2e5416552e9fd68c97137a9dc74f35294404683
> 
> 
> I hope its cute on!!



Love that dress, it looks so comfortable and the color divine!


----------



## brintee

I wish they had it in like mint green or something too...



DC-Cutie said:


> Love that dress, it looks so comfortable and the color divine!


----------



## mal

Aaaahhhhhh Friday!


----------



## brintee

Hey *mal*!!


----------



## mal

Hi. brintee 
fun weekend plans?


----------



## brintee

Im going to a jewelry/pool/birthday party with DBFs mom tomorrow! Should be fun!  Then getting ready for our garage sale probably. What about you??



mal said:


> Hi. brintee
> fun weekend plans?


----------



## CMP86

Morning ladies! 

Today is going to be a long day. I didn't sleep at all last night because I feared I would sleep through my alarm and be late to work. Getting off at 10pm and being back at 830am will do that to you. 

Only 2 more days of work and then I am on vacation.


----------



## KlassicKouture

It's Friday!!

*kermit flail*


----------



## CMP86

What do you ladies think of this dress? http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

I'm trying to find something to wear with my VP's for DH and I's 1 year anniversary. I have black with red toe and don't know if the red and the pink would clash too much.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Why do you have to wear black and red with the VPs, *CMP?*  Any particular reason!

Morning ladies!!!  I was SO bad yesterday at the DVF Rue Boutique.  Like I am so broke now, I just told my guy if I start stripping will he come throw some dollars at me.....


----------



## CMP86

I don't have to wear black and red. I really like this dress and want to wear my VP's and i just don't know if the pink of the dress will clash too much with the little red of the toe of the VP's.


----------



## phiphi

good morning ladies! hi *meggy & jan*! * waves *

*naked* tgif to you too!! today may be a nuggie day! 
OMG *duke & DC* - what is it with quakes! we had one here around the 5.5 scale a few weeks ago. are you okay?
*B* - that is a cute dress!! loves it!
*mal* do you have any fun weekend plans?
*KK* * kermit flails *
*duke* - boom chica wow wow! i had a feeling it was bad news when you said dvf. rue. ruh roh. LOL. 
*cmp* - i see the VP as a classic shoe that goes with everything. no need to be matchy match KWIM?


----------



## brintee

Hey *kk, cmp, duke & P*!!

Thanks *P*!!
*Duke*, OMG, it was so hard to resist that sale!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Hey *phiphi* and *brintee*!

I've been so focused on shoe shopping that I've neglected the fact that I need more clothes LOL! Gonna have to fix that. :devil:


----------



## CMP86

I'm just having the worst time deciding on something. DH is planning a nice weekend at a local resort and I have one black dress that I wore on the honeymoon but I would kinda like to branch out and find something a little sleeker than what I already have. 

I do have a month to find something.


----------



## Dukeprincess

brintee said:


> Hey *kk, cmp, duke & P*!!
> 
> Thanks *P*!!
> *Duke*, OMG, it was so hard to resist that sale!!



*Duke* + DVF sale = Money being spent.  Game over.


Now what should be my stage name....


----------



## Dukeprincess

CMP86 said:


> I'm just having the worst time deciding on something. DH is planning a nice weekend at a local resort and I have one black dress that I wore on the honeymoon but I would kinda like to branch out and find something a little sleeker than what I already have.
> 
> I do have a month to find something.



I am sure Anthropologie and Nordstrom (Anniversary Sale) has some viable options.


----------



## CMP86

Thanks Duke and phi! I just always get so nervous about going out to fancy restaurants that I normally resort to DH picking my outfit for me so I don't have a think I look terrible.


----------



## strsusc

KlassicKouture said:


> Hey *phiphi* and *brintee*!
> 
> I've been so focused on shoe shopping that I've neglected the fact that I need more clothes LOL! Gonna have to fix that. :devil:



my thoughts exactly *Klassic!!!*


----------



## brintee

Bahaha

BTW, I *NEED* this dress: http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D1977006L10&categoryId=DRESSES



Dukeprincess said:


> *Duke* + DVF sale = Money being spent.  Game over.
> 
> 
> Now what should be my stage name....


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *DC, Naked, Brin, Phi, Mal, Duke, KK, CMP, strsusc*!


----------



## KlassicKouture

strsusc said:


> my thoughts exactly *Klassic!!!*


 
Gotta have great clothes to go with these great shoes, right?


----------



## brintee

Jannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!


----------



## CMP86

Well have a great Friday ladies! Its off to work for me. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Dukeprincess

brintee said:


> Bahaha
> 
> BTW, I *NEED* this dress: http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D1977006L10&categoryId=DRESSES



Cute!

I got all of these:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ame=Diane+von+Furstenberg&bmUID=1279292147473

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ame=Diane+von+Furstenberg&bmUID=1279292215354

and another one


----------



## strsusc

KlassicKouture said:


> Gotta have great clothes to go with these great shoes, right?



Always hard to balance the two priorities...when i spend too much on one area, then the other needs improvement. 

I am always in a constant state of flux...shopping flux that is!


----------



## jancedtif

*Brinnyyyyy*!!!  

I'm down in the dumps ladies.  I've received work from CL customer service that the boutiques have all sold out of my grey Almerias.  The dream of getting them is pretty much dead.    I did buy another bag to help cheer me up.  It isn't working.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Hey *jance*, so sorry about the grey Almerias.


----------



## jancedtif

^Thanks lady!


----------



## karwood

*TGIF LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!* I am so psyched that I don't have to see an airplane for the next three days!

*jance,* sorry about your Almerias. Hopefully a pair will pop up on eBay .


----------



## Dukeprincess

What happened with the Grey Almerias that we stalked you about at Nordies, *Jan?* I spoke with Sterling that Sunday and I know he had them.

Sorry you can't find them.  Why not another color?


----------



## mal

awww, sorry *jan*!
*Duke*, I have some ideas for your stage name... 
pool party sounds fun, *brin*! *Phiphi!!!* We are going out with friends tonight and having a few over tomorrow for BBQ/Mexican! It's summertime  woohoo! You, *phi?*


----------



## brintee

Nooooo!! Im so sorry 



jancedtif said:


> *Brinnyyyyy*!!!
> 
> I'm down in the dumps ladies.  I've received work from CL customer service that the boutiques have all sold out of my grey Almerias.  The dream of getting them is pretty much dead.    I did buy another bag to help cheer me up.  It isn't working.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Spill it *mal!* 


"Sultry Shopper" won't work?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Where's *Jan?!?!*

KERMIT FLAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wait, why are were Kermit Flailing?  I always miss the good stuff!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Dukeprincess said:


> Wait, why are were Kermit Flailing? I always miss the good stuff!


 
BIG KISS KERMIT FLAIL!! :kiss:


----------



## Dukeprincess

YAYAYAYAY!


----------



## karwood

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> BIG KISS KERMIT FLAIL!! :kiss:


 
Where and when?!???!??!?YAAAAY!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

karwood said:


> Where and when?!???!??!?YAAAAY!


 
Now and in my office!!


----------



## brintee




----------



## rdgldy

Sorry,* Jan*-I hope they turn up on ebay!!!
*
Naked*-Wooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karwood

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Now and in my office!!


 
I am very happy that you got them! I knew things would start turning around for you. Hopefully we will get to see some pics of these lovelies


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Naked* :useless:


----------



## mal

Dukeprincess said:


> Spill it *mal!*
> "Sultry Shopper" won't work?


oh, it works, but I find any derivative of the verb "to shop" is not a  great inducement for getting money out of men 

*Naked!!!???*


----------



## phiphi

hey *mal* - no big plans this weekend but yours sound like super fun!
hi *rdgldy & karwood*!!
hurrrayyy *naked* *KERMIT FLAIL*!! :kiss:


----------



## strsusc

*naked* let's see those beauties!


----------



## mal

wanna see *naked's *beauties!


----------



## jancedtif

karwood said:


> *TGIF LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!* I am so psyched that I don't have to see an airplane for the next three days!
> 
> *jance,* sorry about your Almerias. Hopefully a pair will pop up on eBay .



Thanks *Kar*!



Dukeprincess said:


> What happened with the Grey Almerias that we stalked you about at Nordies, *Jan?* I spoke with Sterling that Sunday and I know he had them.
> 
> Sorry you can't find them.  Why not another color?



Thanks *Duke*!  I'm having a hard time finding them in the tan/leather color.  Also the tan/leather color is so close to my Africa Queens.



mal said:


> awww, sorry *jan*!
> *Duke*, I have some ideas for your stage name...
> pool party sounds fun, *brin*! *Phiphi!!!* We are going out with friends tonight and having a few over tomorrow for BBQ/Mexican! It's summertime  woohoo! You, *phi?*



Thanks *mal*!



brintee said:


> Nooooo!! Im so sorry



Thanks sweets!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Where's *Jan?!?!*
> 
> KERMIT FLAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Here I am!  Here I am!!  So they BKs have arrived!!



rdgldy said:


> Sorry,* Jan*-I hope they turn up on ebay!!!
> *
> Naked*-Wooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks lady!!


----------



## marinachkaa

Hey everyone! im new to the CL forum and am wondering if there is any chance that i can get lucky on finding the Roccia Python Very Prive in size 38.5 or 39??? I havent got a clue where to begin looking and am not sure if id buy from ebay. Please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## CMP86

I have found a dress that I love and its on sale!  I'm going to be wearing it with my VP's for our 1st anniversary. Yep its red but I love the cut of the dress and the color!

Here it is!
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3075587...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6014214&P=1


----------



## marinachkaa

marinachkaa said:


> Hey everyone! im new to the CL forum and am wondering if there is any chance that i can get lucky on finding the Roccia Python Very Prive in size 38.5 or 39??? I havent got a clue where to begin looking and am not sure if id buy from ebay. Please let me know! Thanks!



Oh god! I posted in the wrong thread. Truly sorry, mods delete post please.


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning ladies!

*Brinnnyyyy*!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Morning Brin :sunnies


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *DC*!


----------



## brintee

Morning *jan & DC*!!!  How was your weekend??


----------



## jancedtif

^My weekend was good!  I went to see "Inception" yesterday!  That's one hellva movie!  How was yours?


----------



## DC-Cutie

My weekend was nice and relaxing!  Hit up J. Crew one last time for the month, so I'm done...

How was yours

*Brin & Jan *- I think we're the early CL Chit Chatters - LOL


----------



## jancedtif

^ :d


----------



## brintee

OMG I want to see that!! Mine was good too! I got all my stuff ready for my garage sale 



jancedtif said:


> ^My weekend was good!  I went to see "Inception" yesterday!  That's one hellva movie!  How was yours?


----------



## jancedtif

^Good luck with your garage sale!  I hope you make $$$$$!!


----------



## brintee

Thank you! Me too!! 



jancedtif said:


> ^Good luck with your garage sale!  I hope you make $$$$$!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Hey *brin*, *jance*, and *DC*!

How are you fabulous ladies doing this morning?


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *KK*!


----------



## brintee

Hey* KK!
*
Haha, so what did you get?? 



DC-Cutie said:


> My weekend was nice and relaxing!  Hit up J. Crew one last time for the month, so I'm done...
> 
> How was yours
> 
> *Brin & Jan *- I think we're the early CL Chit Chatters - LOL


----------



## Dukeprincess

Popping in and out today, super busy at work.

I want to see Inception too!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Duke*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey there *Jan!*


----------



## DC-Cutie

Hey *Duke*!!!!

Oh, I went to Jackson 20 this weekend.  I could see the potential for it being a nice spot, EXCEPT it was hot as hell inside since the air was out.  We stayed for drinks but took them outside (go figure it was cooler outside this past weekend)!  So, I'll give it another try, but will call in advance to check on the cooling situation!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Omg, NOT okay.  And that restaurant is super closed in so I know you were hot!

I spotted this for you:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-von-Furst..._WC_Dresses&hash=item1e5d070423#ht_508wt_1138


----------



## phiphi

hi everyone * waving * hope you all had a great weekend!


----------



## brintee

Hey *duke & p*!!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Phi Phi*!!


----------



## CMP86

Evening ladies. We have stopped for dinner in Pendleton. We are on our way to Boise and are about half way there. 4 hours in the car so far and about 4 more to go. Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## BattyBugs

Hi all. Hope your weekends were great. I am halfway through my work week. My weekend does not begin until 6am Wednesday.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Morning Ladies :sunnies

*Duke *- thanks a million on the DVF tip  It's on its way to me . Very funny you provided the link, because I was JUST telling *Surly* on Sunday "I really want that yellow dress, Duke has..." and voila it appeared!!


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies!  Congrats on the dress *DC*!!


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning ladies!  

Congrats on the dress *DC*!

*Brin*!!


----------



## phiphi

a quick hello ladies! hope you all have a great day!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey* Phi Phi*! :kiss: I hope you have a great day too!


----------



## phiphi

thanks *jan*!!


----------



## brintee

Hi *jan & p*!!!!!


----------



## LH405

Hi Ladies! I have been away from the forums as I found out about family friend who unexpectedly passed away recently. It was a rough and sad last week.
On a happier note my first HL dress arrived and it fits like a glove. I will have my boyfriend take some pics later on since he got back from the east coast with the camera on Sunday. 
I will have to read through the thread throughout the day to see how everyone has been- I got a lot of reading to go through to stay updated!


----------



## LH405

CMP86 said:


> Evening ladies. We have stopped for dinner in Pendleton. We are on our way to Boise and are about half way there. 4 hours in the car so far and about 4 more to go. Hope everyone is having a good day.



Fun! I bet you will be loving the REAL SUMMER weather over there in gorgeous Idaho. Are you guys going to be doing any outdoor activities (rafting, hiking, etc.) while you are there? Lucky!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Morning Ladies :sunnies
> 
> *Duke *- thanks a million on the DVF tip  It's on its way to me . Very funny you provided the link, because I was JUST telling *Surly* on Sunday "I really want that yellow dress, Duke has..." and voila it appeared!!



YAY!  I am so glad you got it!    Dress twins!

Good Morning *Jan, P, B, and LH.*

Sorry about your friend *LH.*


----------



## brintee

Hey *LH & Duke*!


----------



## LH405

Thanks Duke and good morning Brin! Your avi always makes me grin.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Anyone got a Saks FS code?


----------



## CMP86

We are going camping this weekend. I'm just glad to be out of the car.   8-9 hours in a car is a long ride. Plus the construction on I-84 sucks.


----------



## karwood

Dukeprincess said:


> Anyone got a Saks FS code?


 
JULYSHIP  for orders of $150 or more.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Thanks *Kar.* I was hoping I could find one where I didn't have to spend that much.  I only want a pair of shorts that are $44.


----------



## rdgldy

^Go away.  You are not wanted here.


----------



## Dukeprincess

:nospam:


----------



## CMP86

It's funny now that the post was deleted, it looks like you are telling duke to go away.

Duke never leave us please.


----------



## rdgldy

Just to clarify, in case anyone reads this, I was not telling Duke to go away.  There was a weasel on here that was removed.  That was what the post was in reference to, LOL!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rdgldy said:


> Just to clarify, in case anyone reads this, I was not telling Duke to go away. There was a weasel on here that was removed. That was what the post was in reference to, LOL!!!


 
Suuuuuuuuure .... now we know your true feelings for Duke


----------



## rdgldy

*Naked*!!!!


----------



## jancedtif

You ladies are


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wait what?!!!  Dukie thought *rdgldy* loved her....

JOKING..."Duke ain't going nowhere, she ain't going nowhere, she can't be stopped now, you're stuck with Duke for life!"


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Dukester*!  What would we ever do without you?! Btw, what shorts did you get?


----------



## rdgldy

Dukeprincess said:


> Wait what?!!!  Dukie thought *rdgldy* loved her....
> 
> JOKING..."Duke ain't going nowhere, she ain't going nowhere, she can't be stopped now, you're stuck with Duke for life!"


----------



## BattyBugs

Happy early morning everyone! It is 2am here. Only 4 hours to go until my weekend begins. I'm going to check out Clothes Circuit when I get up today. Maybe a few good finds...if I'm lucky.


----------



## chelleybelley

good morning ladies


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## chelleybelley

Hi *B*!  How are you enjoying your new lizzies?!


----------



## brintee

Im LOVING them! How are you sweets??



chelleybelley said:


> Hi *B*!  How are you enjoying your new lizzies?!


----------



## chelleybelley

Yay!  I'm doing well -- I'm leaving for Mexico tomorrow for my best friend's bachelorette.  I can't wait to unwind... hopefully.


----------



## phiphi

good morning *B & chelley*! 
*chelley* - a trip to mexico sounds like so much fun! hope you get to relax a bit too.
*B* - how are you? haven't spoken to you in ages!!!


----------



## brintee

How fun!!!!! OMG im jealous! 



chelleybelley said:


> Yay!  I'm doing well -- I'm leaving for Mexico tomorrow for my best friend's bachelorette.  I can't wait to unwind... hopefully.


----------



## brintee

Im good *p*!! I know, I miss chatting!  HOw are oyu??



phiphi said:


> good morning *B & chelley*!
> *chelley* - a trip to mexico sounds like so much fun! hope you get to relax a bit too.
> *B* - how are you? haven't spoken to you in ages!!!


----------



## chelleybelley

hey *P*!


----------



## phiphi

brintee said:


> Im good *p*!! I know, I miss chatting!  HOw are oyu??


 
totally getting slammed at work. i'm hiding here for a bit before going back to the grind. LOL.



chelleybelley said:


> hey *P*!


 
* *are you all packed up yet? so jealous!!!


----------



## brintee

Aww! lol, well im glad you are here 



phiphi said:


> totally getting slammed at work. i'm hiding here for a bit before going back to the grind. LOL.


----------



## chelleybelley

phiphi said:


> totally getting slammed at work. i'm hiding here for a bit before going back to the grind. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> * *are you all packed up yet? so jealous!!!


 
i am nowhere near packed!  packing sucks lol.  not bringing any CLs with me on this trip.  with the way my girls and i go out in mexico, i know it's going to have to be fancy flip-flops kind of weekend hehe.

gosh i can't believe it's only 10:20 right now... lol about hiding online


----------



## siserilla

Morning lovelies!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I want to go to Mexico! 

Morning all!


----------



## brintee

Morning *sis & duke*!!


----------



## chelleybelley

hey *sis & duke*!  how are you ladies doing?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Mad because I am not going to Mexico with you *chelley.* 

And eagerly awaiting my DVF haul from Rue!


----------



## siserilla

Hi *chelley, duke*, and *brit*! 

I'm still in bed. I'm debating on what I want to eat for lunch today. I love my days off. 

How is everyone?


----------



## chelleybelley

Dukeprincess said:


> Mad because I am not going to Mexico with you *chelley.*
> 
> And eagerly awaiting my DVF haul from Rue!


 
Oh *dukie * ehhh, I heard Mexico's too hot this time of year anyway  hehe... and according to your recent purchases, you have some very exciting packages to come home to!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Well when I went to Cabo it was chilly, so you should have a great time there now!


----------



## CMP86

Morning ladies. Just popping in to say hi. About to hit the road to visit DH grandma. Should be an interesting day. Its been way too hot for me here. Yesterday it got up to 101 and I really don't do well with anything over 85. Have a good day ladies I will talk to you all later.


----------



## ChenChen

Hi ladies!!  How's everyone today?

*Brint *- CONGRATS on your gorgeous lizzies!!

*Duke *- I can always look to you for awesome clothing hauls!  What did you get from DVF? 

*Sis *- Yay, I love days off!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I want a day off too!  

I got 3 dresses and a blouse *Chen!* I was BAD!


----------



## brintee

Hey *chen* thank you!!

*Duke*, I cant wait to see! Im craving some DVF!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG they were just delivered 

What do you want *B?*


----------



## brintee

Yayy!! Oh, just everything from the fall collection 


Dukeprincess said:


> OMG they were just delivered
> 
> What do you want *B?*


----------



## Dukeprincess

brintee said:


> Yayy!! Oh, just everything from the fall collection



  I know, she just sucks you in and then never lets go.

I bought a ton of maxi dresses.  So I am interested to see them and wear them NOW!


----------



## roussel

hi ladies! hope everyone's having a good day so far
just wnt to get your opinions.  what do you think of this dress?  do you think it will emphasize my big hips?  and do you think the color is ok to wear for a night wedding at a hotel?  it is dove grey but i am afraid it will be close to white which i have no intentions of wearing


----------



## chelleybelley

hey *CMP, chen, and roussel*!

*roussel,* I really, REALLY love that dress!  I think it would be very flattering, but I could see the concern about accentuating the hips.  I think since the ruching is throughout the entire dress as opposed to being concentrated in one area, it's more flattering.  I think it would look great on you!  Who makes it?


----------



## roussel

Thanks Chelley!  Cynthia Steffe now on gilt.  I ordered size 6 since I read her dresses run big.  I think so too it could be flattering because I have a ruched dress that I like.  We'll see how this one goes.  So you ladies think no-no for a hotel wedding?  Too close to white?


----------



## brintee

I need some maxi dresses!! 

I agree with *chelley, roussel*! Its gorgeous!


----------



## chelleybelley

I think it definitely looks gray, not white, so it should be okay for a hotel wedding. =)

hmmm... i might have to get it in black hehe... although the dove grey is gorgeous, but my size is gone!


----------



## roussel

i was thinking of black too but i have way too many black dresses and this color really caught my eye.  go go go!!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey ladies!  I have spent the whole morning and most of the afternoon look at PS1.  I really want a med.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Duke* loves Cynthia Steffe.  She had to back away from the Gilt sale.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke *- I'm going to post pics today of the DVF shirt and dress...  But I really need the 8 to feel comfortable, heck I'd even be happy finding a 10 and getting alterations.


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> *Duke *- I'm going to post pics today of the DVF shirt and dress...  But I really need the 8 to feel comfortable, heck I'd even be happy finding a 10 and getting alterations.



Did you buy your true dress size in DVF?  If so, that was a fatal mistake for a shirtdress.  I am a 4-6 normally and wear between a 6-10 in DVF!

That dress is pretty *roussel*, but the ruching on the model's flat arse makes her look like she has a saggy booty.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> *Did you buy your true dress size in DVF?* If so, that was a fatal mistake for a shirtdress. I am a 4-6 normally and wear between a 6-10 in DVF!


 
yes, that was my mistake - UUGGGHH!!!!  I can wear my TTS in her wrap dresses, no problem.  But, this was a lesson learned - go up a size or 3 - LOL.

I think the Nero will fit just fine


----------



## Dukeprincess

Yes, I don't have boobs per se, I have hips and arse, but my Naro is a 6 and works fine.  Bottom is super loose and flowy and you can adjust the top.

I got tons of compliments on it when I wore it in Cabo to my friend's rehearsal dinner.


----------



## roussel

^^ ha ha duke then i'm glad it won't be a problem on my big fat arse lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

we always make our way around to "booty" talk around these parts, huh - LOL


----------



## Dukeprincess

That's right *DC*.  All the ladies who are blessed in the back stand up!  *Duke rises from her work chair *

You will rock that dress *roussel.* Fat arse?  Psst.  Stop.


----------



## ChenChen

Hey *chelley*!

*roussel *- the dress is GORGEOUS!  I think as long as it definitely looks gray IRL, then it's fine for wedding attire.


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## Dukeprincess

Good Morning B!


----------



## brintee

Hi* duke*! How do you like your DVF items??


----------



## Dukeprincess

Go to the thread....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Morning Ladies 

OK, *Duke* - I tried on the DVF dress again last night.  Once without a bra and the next with the Spanx Bra-llelujah, the dress fits much better.  I took pics and will post tonight.  The top is very cute, I love the way it drapes.  You're going to be my *DVF Fit Expert* - LOL...


----------



## brintee

Ok!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> OK, *Duke* - I tried on the DVF dress again last night.  Once without a bra and the next with the Spanx Bra-llelujah, the dress fits much better.  I took pics and will post tonight.  The top is very cute, I love the way it drapes.  You're going to be my *DVF Fit Expert* - LOL...




Hooray!  I cannot wait to see pictures of your new stuff! 

And of course, I want pics of the Naro when it arrives as well!

My SO  the Safi.  He was like "you aren't sending that back, right?"


----------



## brintee

Awww *duke*! Sorry you didnt love them all! I really love the Jade on though!!

Hey *DC*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

The Veritas is too matronly on me.  Me no likey.  Hits me at a weird length since I am so tall.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Hooray! I cannot wait to see pictures of your new stuff!
> 
> And of course, I want pics of the Naro when it arrives as well!
> 
> My SO  the Safi. He was like "you aren't sending that back, right?"


 
I agree with SO, that dress is really nice.  You better not send it back.  And I'm hoping the Naro arrives this week.  I paid it right after she accepted my offer, but haven't heard anything -


----------



## phiphi

good morning *B, duke, dc*!!  i'm not sticking around long but thought i'd say a quick hello! can't wait to see your pics *dc*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I promise I am not *DC.*  SO says "I mean, you can wear that out with me."  LOL

Maybe she will ship this weekend...hurry up seller, DC needs her cute dress!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey *P!*


----------



## brintee

Hiiiii *p*!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Morning everyone! I'm here for a few, but waiting on my daughter and grandson to show up. Once they get here, it will be no computer time for Batty. I almost did a bad thing last night...buy another pair before my booties even arrive. Instead, I settled for buying a new blouse and slacks at Saks Off5th.


----------



## strsusc

Morning ladies!!!  Been traveling for work all week on the east coast and am happy to be back...

*DC* let's see that fabulous DVF dress
*batty* what booties almost sucked you in?  sometimes internet shopping is so evil :devil:


----------



## CMP86

Good Morning ladies.


----------



## strsusc

morning *cmp86*


----------



## CMP86

I will be glad to be back home on Sunday and sleeping in my own bed.


----------



## september gurl

afternoon ladies


----------



## BattyBugs

Ooh, they were the Simple Booties (and a pair of flats). I resisted last night, then sat down this afternoon and sniped a pair of flats off eBay. The pair posted in the D&S section. My bridle colored leather Booties are still not here!!! 

Whew...now that that frustration is out of the way. Good evening ladies!


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## jancedtif

^ Hey sweets!

Good Friday morning ladies!!


----------



## brintee

*Jannnnn!*  where have you beeeeen??


----------



## DC-Cutie

Morning Ladies & Happy Friday 

Quick Question: When you don't hear from an eBay seller after purchasing an item and their rating is 100%, do you get worried?  I paid for a dress on Monday, haven't heard ANYTHING from the seller - not thanks for paying, your item will ship out soon, etc. - nothing!


----------



## brintee

Hi *DC*! Did you email the seller??


----------



## DC-Cutie

brintee said:


> Hi *DC*! Did you email the seller??


 
Hey Brin   Yes, I emailed her this morning asking for tracking info.


----------



## BattyBugs

Good morning!


----------



## brintee

Well then I would just wait it out for another day and then see what happens..



DC-Cutie said:


> Hey Brin   Yes, I emailed her this morning asking for tracking info.


----------



## DC-Cutie

brintee said:


> Well then I would just wait it out for another day and then see what happens..


 
I think I'm just anxious!!!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *DC* and *BattyBugs* (love your screen name)!

I've been fine *Brin*!  How are you and your lizzy VPs been getting along?


----------



## brintee

Im sure it will be fine 



DC-Cutie said:


> I think I'm just anxious!!!




We are getting along VERY well 




jancedtif said:


> Hey *DC* and *BattyBugs* (love your screen name)!
> 
> I've been fine *Brin*!  How are you and your lizzy VPs been getting along?


----------



## brintee

Hi *Batty*!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks Jance! Hi Brin!


----------



## BattyBugs

Ooh! I get to pick up my booties today. Tracking shoes that they are at the PO. Now, hopefully, the eBay seller will ship my flats quickly.


----------



## cts900

Happy Friday, ladies!!!!! Enjoy your weekends....and take lots of pics of all of your outfits .


----------



## strsusc

Yeah for Friday!!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

^that includes you too CTS!

Hi everyone!


----------



## cts900

Will do, crazzee! Though I will probably just be fabulous at home as per usual.


----------



## lulabee

Hello to all my luscious lovers!! I miss you all! :kiss:


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Lula*!  I miss you too!


----------



## lulabee

^^ Hey sweet *jance*!!


----------



## jancedtif

^How are your girls?  I know they're getting big!


----------



## lulabee

^^Aww! Thank you for asking! They are amazing! Claire continues to be a musical prodigy. Arden wants to be in movies! :wondering I'm going to send her head-shots to a local agency and we'll see...She does have personality out the a**...Ya never know


----------



## jancedtif

^Goodness!  You have two talented girls!  You must be an awesome Mom!  I'm wishing them both (and you) the best of luck!


----------



## lulabee

you *jance*!


----------



## BattyBugs

I had a very nice mother-daughter day today. We went to lunch & then to a Dior master makeup class today. So nice!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Hey Ladies,

There is a special about fake CL's on ABC right now!!! I'm so turned in!!

(sorry just saw that someone made a thread, I was 2 excited to share lol)


----------



## strsusc

did anyone watch the special?  I missed it, how was it?


----------



## BattyBugs

Just popping in for a minute to say hi. I have got to get outside and mow part of this acre before dark.  It has been too hot to do anything outside during the day.


----------



## jeshika

hi ladies, the bf is out with his friends and i took all my shoes out to play. heehee.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Me too JESH!!! hahahah


----------



## BattyBugs

I had mine out last night, too (Saturday night). I was arraigning our closet. LOL


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies 

So, so, sooooo tired today


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *b*!!!

morning ladies!!

i was on vacay for the last week.... i feel like i've missed so much!!!


----------



## brintee

Morning *moshi*!! How was vaca??


----------



## moshi_moshi

relaxing!  i needed it..... sad to go back to work, lol.

how was your weekend?


----------



## brintee

Yay, im so glad! I need one too!

My weeked was, um, interesting to say the least.  Horrible and awesome at the same time...



moshi_moshi said:


> relaxing!  i needed it..... sad to go back to work, lol.
> 
> how was your weekend?


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ Hope next weekend is better! 

Where did you end up getting your yummy lizard VPs??


----------



## brintee

Thanks 

I got them from a very wonderful friend  They are so pretty. Im so happy 



moshi_moshi said:


> ^^ Hope next weekend is better!
> 
> Where did you end up getting your yummy lizard VPs??


----------



## moshi_moshi

brintee said:


> Thanks
> 
> I got them from a very wonderful friend  They are so pretty. Im so happy


 
yay for wonderful tpf angels  !

the chat thread has been so quiet today.... i guess everyone is on vacation? lol


----------



## brintee

I know! I was wondering that myself! Where areeeee you tpfers?? 



moshi_moshi said:


> yay for wonderful tpf angels  !
> 
> the chat thread has been so quiet today.... i guess everyone is on vacation? lol


----------



## moshi_moshi

makes me want to go back on vacation!

so do you have your eyes on any fall styles?  i'm so thankful there's not really anything that i NEED to have..or my wallet is happy... lol


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I'm here I'm here! (just lurking) :ninja:

Hmmmm fall styles .... I want UV Jem, the new leopard pony in a clichy 120 (pipe dream), and the toundra boot in black on sale! yay!


----------



## brintee

Hmmm, not many actually. I would like the toundra on sale though also! 



moshi_moshi said:


> makes me want to go back on vacation!
> 
> so do you have your eyes on any fall styles?  i'm so thankful there's not really anything that i NEED to have..or my wallet is happy... lol



*Nakie*, you are always lurking 



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I'm here I'm here! (just lurking) :ninja:
> 
> Hmmmm fall styles .... I want UV Jem, the new leopard pony in a clichy 120 (pipe dream), and the toundra boot in black on sale! yay!


----------



## rdgldy

Running in, and running out!!  Hi, ladies.
I do not really have a list for fall, but I do love the Jem, the Dorepi in 100m. and the purple patent ronron.  I don't think I will be buying anything in the immediate future.  Not feeling the love all that much for Fall.  Once I try things on though, that could change in a heartbeat!!


----------



## brintee

Hey *rdgldy*!! Thats how I feel, not much love for fall!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*naked *- the jem is in your avi right?  i would love to see it IRL, the purple looks gorgeous!  i'll have to go look for the toundra.... i don't know what style that is.. and one of these days your SO will be approved!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *rdgldy*!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

moshi_moshi said:


> *naked *- the jem is in your avi right? i would love to see it IRL, the purple looks gorgeous! i'll have to go look for the toundra.... i don't know what style that is.. and one of these days your SO will be approved!!!


 
yes the jem is in m avi! The toundra is the bianca boot with the fox fur...

and the leopard clichy 120 ... ummmm I just got word that it may NOT be a pipe dream after all!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> yes the jem is in m avi! The toundra is the bianca boot with the fox fur...
> 
> and the leopard clichy 120 ... ummmm I just got word that it may NOT be a pipe dream after all!!


 
yayy!! the shoe gods have answered!! lol


----------



## cts900

Good morning, lovely ladies.  Happy Monday.  I hope everyone has a great week!!!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Good afternoon all!  Just logged in.

I wish I were on vacation.


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *cts* and *duke*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey *moshi!*

Sorry since I have become addicted to Retail Therapy on FB, I spend most of my time there!


----------



## moshi_moshi

i keep seeing posts for that on FB... what is it?


----------



## Dukeprincess

It is a game, where you create a store and sell clothes for virtual customers.  As you gain levels, you can sell different things.  It is insanely addictive.  I will invite you.


----------



## BattyBugs

Hi ladies. I work all night, sleep during the day & woke up to an awesome thunder/lightening storm. I was just putting the last swish of mascara on, when the power went on, so I am sitting here in the semi-dark, surfing on my Droid & badly needing coffee.


----------



## BattyBugs

That should have read...when the power went off. That's what I get for trying to type on my phone, in the dark.


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning lovely ladies! 




moshi_moshi said:


> i keep seeing posts for that on FB... what is it?



*Moshi*, pure and simple it's crack!


----------



## moshi_moshi

jancedtif said:


> Good morning lovely ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Moshi*, pure and simple it's crack!


 

hey *jan*!!

lol it must be!  no ones here anymore!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Just popping in to say *Have a Great Day*


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *DC*!  You too!


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC and B did you hit up the J.Crew sale?


----------



## brintee




----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^You bad!  But hey, I am too!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey* Brinny* and *Duke*!


----------



## brintee

Hey* dukie & jannnnn*! 

I only got one dress and it was like $25. I have it in another color and I LOVVEE it! What did you get??


----------



## Dukeprincess

Errr, more than one dress!


----------



## brintee

Dukeprincess said:


> Errr, more than one dress!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Yeah *Dukie* needs to slow her roll!  I got FOUR dresses.  Gulp.

And do you own the Nico skirt?  What size would I be in this?  I am a 6 in pencil skirts, because of my hips and butt.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-J-Crew-Blac...Skirts&var=&hash=item72168e612f#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## brintee

Bahaha!

No, I dont own it, but thats REALLY cute!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Where the heck is *DC*, when I need her!


----------



## CMP86

Morning ladies.


----------



## CMP86

What is the sizing like for J.Crew dresses? I normally wear a size 10 in most dresses.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> DC and B did you hit up the J.Crew sale?


 
I hit up J. Crew, but I will sale shop on the last day.  I got stuff from the pre-fall collection.  I'm in LOVE!!!


Now can I vent?  This will be quick.  When will people learn that office romances can turn crazy!!!!  It's not worth loosing your livelihoood over, but alas I had to give the axe today.  Not a good feeling...

Vent over.  Thank you.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Yeah *Dukie* needs to slow her roll! I got FOUR dresses. Gulp.
> 
> And do you own the Nico skirt? What size would I be in this? I am a 6 in pencil skirts, because of my hips and butt.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-J-Crew-Blac...Skirts&var=&hash=item72168e612f#ht_500wt_1154


 
Cute!  I tried that on true to size and it fit perfectly!  But Duke, I saw that skirt yesterday in Georgetown.  Not sure of the price, though...

I like the way this blogger styled it up:
http://bourbonandpearls.blogspot.com/2010/07/survivor-chic-at-eden-rock.html


----------



## Dukeprincess

Right office romances always end badly.  Eep!

*DC* you are killing me!  Now I _need_ that skirt!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Right office romances always end badly. Eep!
> 
> *DC* you are killing me! Now I _need_ that skirt!


 
Sharing is caring


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Sharing is caring


----------



## lulabee

:cry: I slammed my finger in the car door...doh! ush:


----------



## cts900

^^Yuck! You didn't break anything did you, lula?

My daughter officially started walking today .  She has been taking steps for awhile, but today she flat-out walked everywhere she wanted to by herself.  High heels....here she comes!!!!


----------



## strsusc

^^^Ahhh, so exciting!!!  Congrats to little *cts*!!!  

One step closer to borrowing mommas fabulous shoes!


----------



## BattyBugs

Ouchie finger, Lula! I hope it isn't broken.

How cute, cts! It won't be long until she is climbing everything.


----------



## cts900

Hi strsusc and batty! My son was a really early walker and my daughter just has NOT been interested in walking at all.  Today was the big day she realized, "Oh, this is WAY better than crawling."  

I hope you ladies had wonderful days!


----------



## strsusc

you too *cts*!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Hi cts. This is my Friday night at work & I'm being bad. I brought in my Rosella flats to break in (under the desk) & my No. Prive slingbacks just to wear them for a short time as well. So much for ugly work boots. LOL

My grandson (19 months) is climbing all over everything. He & my daughter are going to be moving in with us for a couple of years. NOT looking forward to hubby & I losing our privacy, but going to love having "Monkey" around more.


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning ladies!!


----------



## siserilla

Morning!!!


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## DC-Cutie

Morning Pretty Ladies


----------



## siserilla

Morning *brit* & *DC*!


----------



## brintee

Hey *jan, DC & sis*!!

Our garage sale starts today. OMG we have sooooo much stuff!


----------



## DC-Cutie

a garage sale today?  I thought people only had them on Sat & Sun.  Good Luck - will the proceeds go toward your CL or J. Crew fund


----------



## brintee

Yea, DBFs grandma said we should have an early bird special  Hopefully I makes lots of money for the CL & JC fund!! 



DC-Cutie said:


> a garage sale today?  I thought people only had them on Sat & Sun.  Good Luck - will the proceeds go toward your CL or J. Crew fund


----------



## siserilla

Brit, do you have any CL's in mind? 

I'm getting my quarterly bonus check either today or tomorrow. I want to buy my MBB's but I'm going to try my best to be good and pay some bills. I hate being responsible.


----------



## jancedtif

Hey* Sis, Brin, DC*!!!

*Brinny* good luck with your sale!!  I hope you make lots of $$$$


----------



## siserilla

Hi *Jance*!


----------



## brintee

Hey sis! I really want the MC mini glitter Catenitas!!  Get the MBB, be bad!! 



siserilla said:


> Brit, do you have any CL's in mind?
> 
> I'm getting my quarterly bonus check either today or tomorrow. I want to buy my MBB's but I'm going to try my best to be good and pay some bills. I hate being responsible.



Aww thank you sweets 



jancedtif said:


> Hey* Sis, Brin, DC*!!!
> 
> *Brinny* good luck with your sale!!  I hope you make lots of $$$$


----------



## brintee

Does anyone know who this jacket is by? I dont know if it is DVF like the belt is...I NEED!!

http://www.shopbop.com/deliah-woven...4302030062&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall


----------



## siserilla

brintee said:


> Hey sis! I really want the MC mini glitter Catenitas!!  Get the MBB, be bad!!



Those are pretty! I need some glitter in my life!

Enabler!!!


----------



## brintee

siserilla said:


> Those are pretty! I need some glitter in my life!
> 
> Enabler!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Email Shopbop, they will tell you who it is by.  I've done that for a pair of shoes before. 

Okay, Retail Therapy is down on FB.  How do they expect me to stay sane today?


----------



## brintee

^^Thanks!!  Sorry your game is down


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am going through withdrawal right now.  It is my crack!

Has anyone ever shopped at Lulus.com before?  How is the quality of the clothing?


----------



## siserilla

Duke, I've bought a jacket and a dress from there. Some of their stuff is nicer quality wise where others aren't so great. I'd probably compare it to H&M.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Ahh good to know *Sis.* Thank you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I need these in gold and silver.
http://www.lulus.com/products/glaminator-earrings/21569.html


----------



## rdgldy

They are really cute!!


----------



## midg613

XXX

I found the correct place to post my question.


----------



## BattyBugs

Good evening ladies. I was out running around all day, so now I'm getting ready to do housework...in my booties.  The cobbler was only able to shave off about 1/4", so I'm really goiing to have to practice. 

This bootie in the fall line has a platform!!! Waaah!


----------



## strsusc

*batty* how is the practice going?


----------



## BattyBugs

Let's see...I did dishes & laundry without falling on my face. So far, so good!


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh, right now, I'm working on stretching the toe box a little. I'd like to be able to get a Foot Petal in there (for cushioning). I'm using the sock trick, since I'm getting ready to head to bed. I'll keep you updated on my success (or not) with the highest heels I've been in since high school.


----------



## strsusc

keep on truckin in those heels *batty* will all be worth the wait!


----------



## siserilla

Good morning, ladies!


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## siserilla

Morning brit! How'd the garage sale go yesterday?


----------



## brintee

Well, it was only open for 2 hours because of the rain, but I made $32 . I just sold a bed for $70! Yay! 



siserilla said:


> Morning brit! How'd the garage sale go yesterday?


----------



## siserilla

That's exciting! Do you have a lot of items to sell?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Morning Ladies!!!

Good going on your garage sale, Brit!!!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey ladies! 

Congrats* Brin*!


----------



## siserilla

Morning DC & Jance!


----------



## brintee

Hi *DC & jan*!!!! 

Thanks ladies! Yes, I had alot to sell and hopefully it ALL goes


----------



## Dukeprincess

Good Morning ladies!


----------



## siserilla

Morning, Duke! 

I don't want to go to work today.  I'm sitting at the dealership waiting for my car to finish getting serviced and then I have to go to work from 1:30-5. It seems like such a waste considering my commute is 45 minutes one way.


----------



## brintee

Hi *duke*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I don't want to be at work *Sis.* I feel your pain.

Hi there *B.* Got my J.Crew haul yesterday and love it all!


----------



## brintee

Yay yay!!!! Did you post pics??


----------



## Dukeprincess

Nope, I figure you all didn't want to see me trying on a ton of random J.Crew things.

I've been bad about snapping pics lately, I have to do better.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I found a pic of the cargo dress I got and snapped a pic on my BB.  I will post that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yayy!!! J. Crew Haul!!!!  Love it....

My stuff should be here monday...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here's my cargo dress B.


----------



## DC-Cutie

very nice, *Duke*!!!  **wonders why I didn't order it**

oh, *Duke*, did you get my PM about the J. Crew event?


----------



## brintee

Omggggggggg!! I want!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh I did *DC*, I am so sorry I didn't respond, seriously my life has been chaotic lately.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Get it *B,* it's not too late!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Oh I did *DC*, I am so sorry I didn't respond, seriously my life has been chaotic lately.


 
I know Retail Therapy has taken over :lolots::lolots:


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> I know Retail Therapy has taken over :lolots::lolots:



So, so true.  Between that and interviewing for new jobs!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> So, so true. Between that and interviewing for new jobs!


 
Good Luck


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *DC.* I hope I get some good news!

And I never saw your Naro....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks *DC.* I hope I get some good news!
> 
> And I never saw your Naro....


 
I'll send you a pic via PM, this evening...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Woot woot!


----------



## BattyBugs

Morning ladies. Cute dress, Duke. Good going on the yard sale, Brin. Hopefully, more stuff will sell.

I'm sitting here with coffee, reading the site. I'll have to get ready to go to the airport to pick up my hubby, soon. No retail therapy for me for about 4 weeks. Too hard to get out shopping when he's home.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *batty!*


----------



## archygirl

Afternoon, ladies! Have not been chatting in here for a while, summer teaching has been crazy! Anyway, I am off to my high school reunion and have a question: it is a beach themed event. casual. I want to wear CLs. Not sure what to wear, and plan to build my outfit around my shoes (yeah, I am weird like that). Here are a few that I am considering:
Black suede Yoyo Zeppas (black/white stripe INC dress)
Nude kid declics
black patent differas (same B/W dress)
fuxia suede fontanette
white leather ? strappy sandals (same B/W dress)

Been looking like crazy to find something more beachy in a dress, but man, had NO luck so far!
This is the dress I may wear
http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=477941&CategoryID=22120


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Archy*, if you wear the b/w dress, I like the Yoyo Zeppas or the Fontanettes (for a pop of color).  

Have you tried DVF for a beachy dresses? 

Here are some cute ones
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...iane%2Bvon%2BFurstenberg%26_requestid%3D19554

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...iane%2Bvon%2BFurstenberg%26_requestid%3D19554

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3090397...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6017102&P=1


----------



## archygirl

Thanks *Duke*. And no, had not considered DvF. Thanks for the suggestions, I love the first dress... off to Bloomingdales to check out some dresses. 



Dukeprincess said:


> *Archy*, if you wear the b/w dress, I like the Yoyo Zeppas or the Fontanettes (for a pop of color).
> 
> Have you tried DVF for a beachy dresses?
> 
> Here are some cute ones
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...iane%2Bvon%2BFurstenberg%26_requestid%3D19554
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...iane%2Bvon%2BFurstenberg%26_requestid%3D19554
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3090397/0~2376780~6009391~6009098~6017102?mediumthumbnail=Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6017102&P=1


----------



## Dukeprincess

No problem, good luck!


----------



## DC-Cutie

DVF Pusher doing her thang....   Nice selections!


----------



## BattyBugs

Ugh! I did some more practice in my sky high (for me) booties. I vacuumed the rather large floor area. My poor arches are killing me & I am sweating like a pig. I obviously am going to need a lot more practice (or these will become heels in the air shoes), because right now, I don't think I could walk from the car to the bar in them.


----------



## september gurl

Afternoon ladies.


----------



## archygirl

DC-Cutie said:


> DVF Pusher doing her thang....   Nice selections!



AHA now I get it....thanks DC for calling her out! No luck at Bridgewater, Short Hills is next stop.


----------



## Dukeprincess

What?  Who me? DVF pusher?  NEVA!


----------



## strsusc

I vote for the fuxia fontanette; flity, fun and summery! 



archygirl said:


> Afternoon, ladies! Have not been chatting in here for a while, summer teaching has been crazy! Anyway, I am off to my high school reunion and have a question: it is a beach themed event. casual. I want to wear CLs. Not sure what to wear, and plan to build my outfit around my shoes (yeah, I am weird like that). Here are a few that I am considering:
> Black suede Yoyo Zeppas (black/white stripe INC dress)
> Nude kid declics
> black patent differas (same B/W dress)
> fuxia suede fontanette
> white leather ? strappy sandals (same B/W dress)
> 
> Been looking like crazy to find something more beachy in a dress, but man, had NO luck so far!
> This is the dress I may wear
> http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=477941&CategoryID=22120


----------



## CMP86

Evening ladies! I had a long stressful day at work. I really want a drink but I have sworn off alcohol for a while. 

I took a week of my paid vacation last week well last night I went on the site to view my pay stub online and I had only gotten paid for 1 day instead of 1 week. So I didn't sleep well last night because I was having nightmares about how we were going to pay our bills this week. 

Luckily my Assistant Manager figured it all out after I got off the phone with the employee service center and submitted the paperwork so I will get it next week. A couple bills will have to wait an extra week but they won't be late so I can deal with it.


----------



## BattyBugs

Glad they got it sorted out, CMP.


----------



## CMP86

I am too. It's really hard to sleep when your worrying about anything money related.


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning ladies!  I broke down and bought a PS1 wallet.  God please help me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Morning *Jan*....   what's PS1?

*Duke* - I forgot to send you the pic..  too tired yesterday.  But, I've got a question: Would I size up to a 8 or 10 for this dress, seeing as how I had to size up to an 8 on the other shirtdress?


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *DC*!  It's Proenza Schouler wallet.  Here's the link:  https://www.proenzaschouler.com/PS1-wallet/


----------



## DC-Cutie

ah, OK...  looks very nice!


----------



## jancedtif

^Thank you!


----------



## chelleybelley

good morning beauties!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Chelley*!


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## chelleybelley

hey *jan & B*! 
what are you ladies up to?


----------



## brintee

Hey *chelley*! Just waiting for 2pm! Have a wedding to go to tonite! Yay, I get to wear my purple lizzies!! What are you up to?


----------



## chelleybelley

wooooohooooo!!  is it your first time wearing them out out?  outfit pics are a must!

I am waiting for 1:30 -- DH and I are heading down to Myrtle Beach for a family reunion with my fam this weekend.  So excited to see everyone -- a couple of new additions that we'll be meeting for the first time... gotta love the babies!


----------



## brintee

Yayyyy! Have fun!!
Yes, it will be the first time, im so excited!!


----------



## karwood

Good Morning Ladies! Can I say that I am sooooooooooo happy it is finally FRIDAY!!!! I wish everybody a totally fab weekend!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Brinny* and *Kar*!!  

*Chelley *all I'm doing is counting to to 5 PM when I'll be freeeeeeeeeeee!!!

*Brin*?  My psychic abilities tell me you'll be getting some flannel (and not much else) soon!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Morning *Jan*....   what's PS1?
> 
> *Duke* - I forgot to send you the pic..  too tired yesterday.  But, I've got a question: Would I size up to a 8 or 10 for this dress, seeing as how I had to size up to an 8 on the other shirtdress?



I wear an 8 in all DVF wraps except for a few.  Some I can wear a 6 and some I need a 10.  However in the Steele, if you are busty, I would say an 8.  Not a 10 though.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> I wear an 8 in all DVF wraps except for a few. Some I can wear a 6 and some I need a 10. However in the Steele, if you are busty, I would say an 8. Not a 10 though.


 
Thanks, Duke...  I just ordered it 

Well, Ladies, I'm outta here for the weekend.  Have a great trip, *Chelley!*


----------



## brintee

Hey *kar, duke & DC*!

Bahahahahah! That was soooo funny* Jan*, I cant even tell you! 



jancedtif said:


> *Brin*?  My psychic abilities tell me you'll be getting some flannel (and not much else) soon!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Some flannel?


----------



## brintee

^^See my FB


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG   That is nuts!


----------



## brintee

Thats when you know you work in a not so great area 



Dukeprincess said:


> OMG   That is nuts!


----------



## Dukeprincess

So true.  That is hilarious.  I would've almost hit someone too!


----------



## brintee

Yea, and its not the first time I have see one over here. They are just usually more clothed and wearing shoes 



Dukeprincess said:


> So true.  That is hilarious.  I would've almost hit someone too!


----------



## Dukeprincess

That is so gross, no shoes!


----------



## brintee

RIGHT?!?! 



Dukeprincess said:


> That is so gross, no shoes!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Like where was this person going?   They must have been high.


----------



## brintee

They really didn't look like they knew where they were going so that's quite a possibility 



Dukeprincess said:


> Like where was this person going?   They must have been high.


----------



## jancedtif

1Hey *Duke*!  Should I size up 1 or 2 sizes in DVF wrap and shirt dresses?  TIA

*Brin* I'd say it was too hot for much else, but that wouldn't explain the flannel!


----------



## Dukeprincess

jancedtif said:


> 1Hey *Duke*!  Should I size up 1 or 2 sizes in DVF wrap and shirt dresses?  TIA
> 
> *Brin* I'd say it was too hot for much else, but that wouldn't explain the flannel!



Just one.  I size up 2 sizes for really form fitted shirt dresses because of my arse.  But you are tiny* Jan*, so just one.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Too bad you weren't at a red light *B.*  Could've snapped a spy pic!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey ladies!!

*duke* - shame on you for telling me about that retail therapy game!!!  im addicted


----------



## brintee

jancedtif said:


> *Brin* I'd say it was too hot for much else, but that wouldn't explain the flannel!



OMG, I sooo wish I could have!


Dukeprincess said:


> Too bad you weren't at a red light *B.*  Could've snapped a spy pic!



Hi!!


moshi_moshi said:


> hey ladies!!
> 
> *duke* - shame on you for telling me about that retail therapy game!!!  im addicted


----------



## Dukeprincess

moshi_moshi said:


> hey ladies!!
> 
> *duke* - shame on you for telling me about that retail therapy game!!!  im addicted



 Sorry!  It is very addicting!


----------



## jancedtif

Dukeprincess said:


> Too bad you weren't at a red light *B.*  Could've snapped a spy pic!



Thanks lady!!

Hey* Moshi*!!


----------



## mimi14

How's everyone's week been? Fun?


----------



## BattyBugs

Hi ladies. Happy Friday for all of you. It is Monday for me. I'm working an extra shift this week, making it a very long, 60 hour week...starting tonight and ending at 6am Weds morning.

Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## strsusc

oh, so sorry *batty* hope work goes by quickly!


----------



## september gurl

Morning Ladies


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning ladies!

*Brintee*!!!!


----------



## brintee

How was your weekend???



jancedtif said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> *Brintee*!!!!


----------



## jancedtif

^It was very peaceful!  How was yours?


----------



## september gurl

Morning *brin*,


----------



## september gurl

Morning *Jance*,


----------



## brintee

It was great! I had a wedding on Friday, then DBF & I had a lazy Saturday. We went on go karts yesterday and putt putt! So fun! 



jancedtif said:


> ^It was very peaceful!  How was yours?


----------



## brintee

Hey *sg*! 



september gurl said:


> Morning *brin*,


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning ladies!!

hey *b*, *ja*n, and *sept*!


----------



## brintee

Heya *moshi*!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Hello hello hello!!


----------



## brintee

^^Hi!


----------



## september gurl

Hi *Klassic*!


----------



## september gurl

Hey *brin*, anything exciting going on this week?


----------



## brintee

Well im planning my sister's wedding shower/bachelorette party for this Saturday. That should be fun! What are you up to?



september gurl said:


> Hey *brin*, anything exciting going on this week?


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *September*!

*Brin*, I'm glad you had a good weekend!  What shoes did you wear to the wedding?


----------



## september gurl

Not much, just work. I'm getting a cut and color on Thursday and then I have my cousin's bridal shower on Sunday afternoon. Pretty boring huh?


----------



## september gurl

Monring Jance,


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Moshi* and* KK*!


----------



## brintee

Thanks! Yours sounds like it was nice too 



jancedtif said:


> Hey *September*!
> 
> *Brin*, I'm glad you had a good weekend!  What shoes did you wear to the wedding?



noooo, that sounds like fun to me!!! 



september gurl said:


> Not much, just work. I'm getting a cut and color on Thursday and then I have my cousin's bridal shower on Sunday afternoon. Pretty boring huh?


----------



## september gurl

You look adorable* brin*,


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Brin* - you look soooo cute.  Did you have a good time?

*Morning Ladies*   Hope everyone had a great weekend.....


----------



## KlassicKouture

Good morning, *brin*! You looked awesome!! 

Hey *September*!! 

*Jance*! Hey lady!! 

Hi *DC*!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *DC*!!

*Brin *you all look great!!


----------



## brintee

Thanks *sg, dc, jan & kk*(outfit inspired by *carlinha* )!! I have a great time!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *KK* and *DC*!!


----------



## phiphi

good morning ladies!
hi *b, jan, september, moshi, KK & DC*!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Hi *moshi*!! 

*kermit flails* @ *phiphi*!!


----------



## phiphi

hi *KK*! *kermit flail*! 
*b* i love purple on you!
how was your weekend *moshi*?
hi *jan*! *waving*

it seems this weekend is a bachelorette/wedding kind of weekend! we are going to a wedding this saturday.


----------



## jancedtif

Hey sweet* phi*!!!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *P*!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

speaking of weddings, showers, etc.

so i was invited to a wedding in oct.  the wedding is for a highschool friend who i see maybe once or twice a year since he got engaged two years ago.  he knows i have a bf (that i have been with for almost 6 years now) and when i got my invitation it was only for me.  we have another mutual highschool friend (one of my bfs) and her boyfriend was invited...we have other highschool friends who i think have gotten invites with plus ones.  i feel bad but i don't know if i want to go now...is it rude of me not to since i will be alone with all of our mutual friends and their dates?


----------



## DC-Cutie

moshi_moshi said:


> speaking of weddings, showers, etc.
> 
> so i was invited to a wedding in oct. the wedding is for a highschool friend who i see maybe once or twice a year since he got engaged two years ago. he knows i have a bf (that i have been with for almost 6 years now) and when i got my invitation it was only for me. we have another mutual highschool friend (one of my bfs) and her boyfriend was invited...we have other highschool friends who i think have gotten invites with plus ones. i feel bad but i don't know if i want to go now...is it rude of me not to since i will be alone with all of our mutual friends and their dates?


 
maybe she didn't know if you were still with your mate.  How about calling her to see if he can be your Plus 1.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I won something on eBay last week, but just realized that the seller is famous/celeb   How cool is that?


----------



## brintee

Thanks *p*!!

Thats awesome *DC*!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

That's very cool, *DC*!


----------



## moshi_moshi

DC-Cutie said:


> maybe she didn't know if you were still with your mate. How about calling her to see if he can be your Plus 1.


 
i am pretty sure he knows.... the thing is i really wouldn't even feel comfortable enough calling him to ask.  we're not really that close anymore which is why i am conflicted.


----------



## phiphi

^^ *moshi* i don't think it is rude if you don't want to sit by yourself at a table where your friends are with their SOs (or plus ones). i agree it would be awkward to call him up and ask for a plus one.


----------



## moshi_moshi

i guess i just feel bad not going for not going even though we aren't really close or anything.  i completely understand weddings are expensive and everything and i think i probably would have felt better if i just hadn't been invited at all.  i think i will just send a card/gift.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Just send a nice gift *moshi.*

And get back to playing RT so I don't have to clean moths in your store! LOL


----------



## moshi_moshi

Dukeprincess said:


> Just send a nice gift *moshi.*
> 
> And get back to playing RT so I don't have to clean moths in your store! LOL


 
thanks for the advice, *DC*, *P*, and *duke* 

LOL!!  i am... the freaking stuff is off the shelves before i can even order more..... how did you guys level up so fast? haha


----------



## jancedtif

DC-Cutie said:


> I won something on eBay last week, but just realized that the seller is famous/celeb   How cool is that?



That's pretty cool!




Dukeprincess said:


> Just send a nice gift *moshi.*
> 
> And get back to playing RT so I don't have to clean moths in your store! LOL



Hey Duke!  Love your DVF jellies!!

*Moshi*, I agree with *Duke*.


----------



## Dukeprincess

moshi_moshi said:


> thanks for the advice, *DC*, *P*, and *duke*
> 
> LOL!!  i am... the freaking stuff is off the shelves before i can even order more..... how did you guys level up so fast? haha



We've mastered the art of RT!  LOL   You have to do large quantity orders at night while you are sleeping.  That is key.


----------



## september gurl

Afternoon Ladies


----------



## strsusc

morning ladies!

afternoon *september!*


----------



## strsusc

*september* quick question, what size(s) are you looking for in your wishlist?


----------



## strsusc

DC-Cutie said:


> I won something on eBay last week, but just realized that the seller is famous/celeb   How cool is that?



This is so cool *DC* anyway you can share the name??


----------



## moshi_moshi

Dukeprincess said:


> We've mastered the art of RT! LOL  You have to do large quantity orders at night while you are sleeping. That is key.


 
noted! ill be up in ranks in no time, lol


----------



## september gurl

strsusc said:


> *september* quick question, what size(s) are you looking for in your wishlist?



40-40.5 & sometimes even a 41!!  It depends on the style and cut of the shoe for me.


----------



## siserilla

Hi ladies!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey everyone, I think I have tonsilitis!  :cry:


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Hey everyone, I think I have tonsilitis! :cry:


 
uh, oh...  that means you're going to be home playing Retail Therapy ALL DAY LONG 

hope you feel better soon...


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *sis*!!

omg *duke*!!  feel better!!  i hope you don't have it!


----------



## rdgldy

*Duke,* I hope you do not have tonsilitis!! You have gotten sick so much this year.  Take care of yourself!!!


----------



## siserilla

Hi DC, moshi & rdgldy!

Duke, do you take a daily vitamin? I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Oh no, *Duke*!! So sorry to here that, hun. Get well soon!!


----------



## strsusc

so sorry *duke*; feel better!


----------



## BattyBugs

Good afternoon, everyone. Duke, I hope you don't have tonsilitis. Just getting ready for work, here.


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning ladies!

Hey* Brinny*! 

Get well soon* Duke*!


----------



## brintee

*Jannnnnn*  Whats up with FedEx miss? 

Fell better *dukie*!! 



jancedtif said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Hey* Brinny*!
> 
> Get well soon* Duke*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks for all of the love ladies!  

I went to the doctor yesterday and indeed, I do have tonsilitis and some other random bacterial infection.  I am on antibiotics now that make me super sleepy.

Oh yes, *sis*, I take a daily vitamin and eat all the the good stuff you are supposed to eat, but I guess the stress of my job, combined with public transportation = sickly Dukie.


----------



## brintee

Awwww duke!! 

I need your help with something DVF...can I email you some pics?


----------



## DC-Cutie

awwww sorry to hear Duke .  I agree, the Metro is a cesspool for sickness - yucky!


----------



## chelleybelley

good morning ladies!

hope you feel better *dukie*!


----------



## brintee

Hi *DC & Chelley*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Sure *B.* I am at work, barely making it because these antibiotics make me super tired.

Agreed, *DC*, now when people cough and don't cover their mouths I just give them a real nasty stare 

Thank you *chelley!* How was Mexico?


----------



## brintee

Why are you even there?? OMG!



Dukeprincess said:


> Sure *B.* I am at work, barely making it because these antibiotics make me super tired.
> 
> Agreed, *DC*, now when people cough and don't cover their mouths I just give them a real nasty stare
> 
> Thank you *chelley!* How was Mexico?


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke *-you're a work???  You should be home resting.  Oh, I posted the DVF Naro in the DVF thread.  Sorry about the lighting, but it give you an idea of how it just doesn't hang right.

Hey *Brin & Chelly*


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> *Duke *-you're a work???  You should be home resting.  Oh, I posted the DVF Naro in the DVF thread.  Sorry about the lighting, but it give you an idea of how it just doesn't hang right.
> 
> Hey *Brin & Chelly*




No, I think it looks fine, I think something is weird about how it you have it tied up top.  I think you have it tied too tight around the neckline which is causing the top to spread too much.

Also the sash should be tied in a knot to the side.  With those minor adjustments and those gorgeous Pique Circe you have, that is going to be fabulous!


----------



## chelleybelley

hey *B, duke, and DC*!

*duke* -- go home and rest silly!!  you need to get better!
mexico was a lot of fun -- crazy and exhausting, not as relaxing as i thought it would be, but a lot of fun.  my BFF (the bridezilla/bride-to-be) enjoyed so that was the most important thing.  i, on the other hand, am exhausted.  have not stopped planning things for everyone all year! lol


----------



## Dukeprincess

"Bridezilla"


----------



## chelleybelley

^^ it's pure truth. 
love her and all, but yep.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> No, I think it looks fine, I think something is weird about how it you have it tied up top. I think you have it tied too tight around the neckline which is causing the top to spread too much.
> 
> Also the sash should be tied in a knot to the side. With those minor adjustments and those gorgeous Pique Circe you have, that is going to be fabulous!


 
OK, Thanks for the tips.  I'm going to play around with it tonight, I'd like to wear it this weekend.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Take pics when you do *DC!*


----------



## jancedtif

brintee said:


> *Jannnnnn*  Whats up with FedEx miss?
> 
> Fell better *dukie*!!



Girl don't even get me started with FedEX.  I have a PS1 wallet coming and the idiots want to leave it at my front door, if my son's not home.  I live in an apartment complex!!! WTF?!!   I'm in the process of *begging* them to put the damn thing back on the truck and either try again tomorrow (my son will be home for sure) or take it back to the depot and I'll pick it up.


----------



## jancedtif

Hey* DC* and *Chelley*!

*Chelley* I'm glad you had a great trip!!

*Runs* to check out *DC's* DVF!!

Go home *Duke*!


----------



## brintee

Wowwwww! I hope you can get it sorted out sweets!



jancedtif said:


> Girl don't even get me started with FedEX.  I have a PS1 wallet coming and the idiots want to leave it at my front door, if my son's not home.  I live in an apartment complex!!! WTF?!!   I'm in the process of *begging* them to put the damn thing back on the truck and either try again tomorrow (my son will be home for sure) or take it back to the depot and I'll pick it up.


----------



## jancedtif

^Thanks!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Sorry *Jan* no can do.  Slave Dukie is working hard in the field.


----------



## CMP86

Good Morning Ladies!

Duke I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## jancedtif

Dukeprincess said:


> Sorry *Jan* no can do.  Slave Dukie is working hard in the field.



Oh dear.  Remember fluids are your friend, and try to get some rest when you can!


----------



## BattyBugs

Good afternoon, ladies (morning for me). Duke, I'm sorry you are sick...please take care of yourself. This is my Friday night at work, only to have a very short weekend. I have to cover 2 extra shifts this week.  The worst part is that they are day shifts, so I can't even wear my CL booties to continue breaking them in/practice walking in them.


----------



## jancedtif

Hey B*attyB*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

BOO that is no good *Batty*!


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning ladies!

Hey *Brinny*!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Morn-ting Ladies


----------



## brintee

Hey *Jan & DC*!!!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *DC*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Good Morning all!  Can someone tell me why my ex thinks it is a good idea to pop back up?


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Duke*!  He probably figures you've had enough time to miss him and that you've come to your senses and will take him back.  But just my guess!


----------



## brintee

Hey *duke*! I try to figure that out too, and mine is engaged. Guys are just ummm, dumb.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Good Morning all! Can someone tell me why my ex thinks it is a good idea to pop back up?


 
maybe he thinks he has a chance at getting you back..


----------



## Dukeprincess

jancedtif said:


> Hey *Duke*!  He probably figures you've had enough time to miss him and that you've come to your senses and will take him back.  But just my guess!



I did come to my senses *Jan* and realize it's OVER! 



brintee said:


> Hey *duke*! I try to figure that out too, and mine is engaged. Guys are just ummm, dumb.



Agreed. So :true:


----------



## DC-Cutie

I hate slow shipping ebay sellers


----------



## surlygirl

Dukeprincess said:


> Good Morning all!  Can someone tell me why my ex thinks it is a good idea to pop back up?



cause you're the bomb.com?! *drops mic*


----------



## Dukeprincess

surlygirl said:


> cause you're the bomb.com?! *drops mic*



LMAO   I  my Surly!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> I hate slow shipping ebay sellers



Oooh what did you get *DC?* 

And you are making me want Pique Cirques although I know I cannot wear a 140 more than a man on the moon.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Oooh what did you get *DC?*
> 
> And you are making me want Pique Cirques although I know I cannot wear a 140 more than a man on the moon.


 
I have that pair of back-up Decolletes coming from the 'famous seller' I mentioned a while back..  OK, I get that girlfriend is busy, but she can send her people out to ship my darn shoes, right????

You can do it Duke, I have faith in you.  Surprisingly, I feel more comfortble walking in the Pique than the B/W Greissimo.  Probably, because my whole foot is secured, with the Greissimo my foot can slip out.

Now what size are you so I can be on the lookout for you


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> I have that pair of back-up Decolletes coming from the 'famous seller' I mentioned a while back..  OK, I get that girlfriend is busy, but she can send her people out to ship my darn shoes, right????
> 
> You can do it Duke, I have faith in you.  Surprisingly, I feel more comfortble walking in the Pique than the B/W Greissimo.  Probably, because my whole foot is secured, with the Greissimo my foot can slip out.
> 
> Now what size are you so I can be on the lookout for you



I can't do it, I will be a giant!  I am already about 6'1 in the Fernando and they are 120s!  I am 5'8 in flats!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> I can't do it, I will be a giant! I am already about 6'1 in the Fernando and they are 120s! I am 5'8 in flats!


 
wow!  i didn't realize you were 5'8" lucky girl!  But totally understand how it could make you feel like a giant in 140's...


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^ Yup, I don't look as big in pictures as I am in person!


----------



## Stephanie***

I JUST FELL IN PUBLIC!!!! 

Should I cry or laugh


----------



## Dukeprincess

Yikes, laugh it off.


----------



## strsusc

Stephanie*** said:


> I JUST FELL IN PUBLIC!!!!
> 
> Should I cry or laugh



poor *stephanie...*just laugh it off!


----------



## Stephanie***

I'm still laughing! :lolots:

The fell included scrapes! LOL


----------



## strsusc

^oh no...


----------



## phiphi

good afternoon ladies - a quick hello as i try to eat lunch. 
hope you are okay *steph*! 
waves to the lovely ladies!


----------



## strsusc

Hi *phiphi*!!!

Hope you are enjoying your lunch!


----------



## phiphi

hey *strsusc*! sadly, i have a grumpy tummy, so haven't eaten a lot in the past few days. fearfully trying to eat a sandwich (but soooo hungry!) 

how are you?


----------



## strsusc

so sorry about your tummy...that is no fun at all 

I am a food lover, so not being able to enjoy a meal is the worst! 

I am doing good; should be working, but am taking a little break...


----------



## Stephanie***

I am! Thanks! 

There are some scratches left on the peep toe


----------



## CMP86

Good morning brintee, jan, DC, duke, surly, stephanie, strsusc and phiphi!


----------



## strsusc

Morning *CMP*


----------



## Stephanie***

Well good evening from here *CMP*


----------



## CMP86

How is everyone today?

I'm feeling off again. But this could be an entirely positive reason that I'm feeling off. I'm really hoping its what i think it is and not just another sickness.


----------



## Stephanie***

http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag...wing-but-already-great-collection-614046.html
My collection!!!!!!

Think positive, *CMP*


----------



## CMP86

I'm doing my best. If its what I think it is I'm going to be ecstatic and will hardly be able to keep it in.


----------



## lulabee

Hi babies!!!! How are my beautiful lovelies???


----------



## CMP86

I'm doing better. I'm still not feeling up to par but I'm hoping that there is a good reason behind me feeling so crappy.

How are you lula?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Lula-baby!!!*


----------



## lulabee

*CM*, I'm good. How's your summer going sweetie?

*nakeybaby*!!!! Miss you lover!


----------



## CMP86

My summer is going well. Its been pretty uneventful.


----------



## lulabee

^^Same here...booooring!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*LuLaaaaaaaaa* - I miss you


----------



## lulabee

DC-Cutie said:


> *LuLaaaaaaaaa* - I miss you


 *JJJJJ!!!!!!!* I miss you too sweet baby!


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulabee said:


> *JJJJJ!!!!!!!* I miss you too sweet baby!



I was reading the Nina Garcia book you got me today, for the 100th time.  and of course I thought about you 

How are you and the family? Are the girls having a good time this summer?


----------



## lulabee

DC-Cutie said:


> I was reading the Nina Garcia book you got me today, for the 100th time. and of course I thought about you
> 
> How are you and the family? Are the girls having a good time this summer?


 I LOVE that book! *sweetjava* got it for me for RAOK....I had to get it for you my little Diva! Knew you'd love it!

The girlies are amazing! Love them!

How are you honey? We haven't talked in so long..How's the job, life and most importantly how is your precious family doing??


----------



## BattyBugs

I've been busy with hubby and missed the entire day. Sorry you fell, Stephanie. CMP, my fingers are crossed that you are sick for the reason you hope.


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning all!

*Brin*!!!


----------



## brintee

*Jannnnn*, my love!!  How are you??


----------



## september gurl

Morning Ladies


----------



## brintee

Hi *SG!*


----------



## september gurl

Morning *brin*,


----------



## jancedtif

I'm fine *Brinny*!  It's another day, and I'm trying to talk myself out of getting a med PS1 in military green.   How are you?

Hey *September*!


----------



## september gurl

Hey Jance,


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey *Jan, B and September!*


----------



## brintee

Why are you talking yourself out of it?? Im good!



jancedtif said:


> I'm fine *Brinny*!  It's another day, and I'm trying to talk myself out of getting a med PS1 in military green.   How are you?
> 
> Hey *September*!



Hey *duke*!



Dukeprincess said:


> Hey *Jan, B and September!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh new wallets are fun!  I am trying to decide what my next LV will be.


----------



## jancedtif

brintee said:


> Why are you talking yourself out of it?? Im good!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey *duke*!



For one thing it's $1600 and for another I keep thinking about the CLs I could get for $1600.  Oh, and I really love the YSL Roady in that army green too.   I'm hopeless...



Dukeprincess said:


> Oooh new wallets are fun!  I am trying to decide what my next LV will be.



Hey* Duke*!   How are you feeling?  Don't you just love wallets?  I could use a LV one too.


----------



## BattyBugs

Morning ladies. Joining you for a few minutes while I'm having my coffee. DH & I are taking my 20 yr old daughter to see an attorney today about child custody stuff. Ugh!


----------



## strsusc

^no fun; good luck with that *batty*


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks strs. The attorney is one of our judges, so we are saving about $2,000 on all of the initial paperwork. As long as baby daddy doesn't fight, it won't go up from what our initial fees are.


----------



## wannaprada

Good luck Batty.  Hopefully things do not drag out for ages in family court where you are like they do in NYS.


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks, wanna.


----------



## jeshika

*batty*! i'm sure it'll all work out. hang in there!


----------



## SassySarah

Ladies wish me luck.  I have a very big day/weekend ahead.  I becoming certified to become a group fitness instructor at my gym.  8-5 next 3 days so I'll miss you guys!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Good luck, Sarah! (Not that you really need it, ya know.)


----------



## brintee

Morning Ladies  Happy Friday!!


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning!  

*Brin*!! :kiss:


----------



## brintee

*Jannnnnn*!  So what did you decide about the wallet?


----------



## KlassicKouture

Happy Friday, ladies!!!


----------



## brintee

Hi *KK*!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Hi *brin*!!!!

Got big plans this weekend?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Happy Friday Girls  


why don't sellers take a moment to place shoes in a box before shipping   Doesn't have to be a shoe box, but a box to proect them from getting squished!


----------



## brintee

My sister's wedding shower is tomorrow!!  What are you up to?



KlassicKouture said:


> Hi *brin*!!!!
> 
> Got big plans this weekend?



Hey!! Ugh, I hate that!



DC-Cutie said:


> Happy Friday Girls
> 
> 
> why don't sellers take a moment to place shoes in a box before shipping   Doesn't have to be a shoe box, but a box to proect them from getting squished!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh no, sorry *DC!*

Hallelujah it's FRIDAY!


----------



## brintee

Hey *dukie*, are you feeling better?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yeah, *Duke*.. how are you feeling?  Better I hope....  Went to Jackson20 last night for dinner, I'll be darned - no power   The Food Gods do NOT want me to have a proper dinner there - LOL


----------



## jancedtif

brintee said:


> *Jannnnnn*!  So what did you decide about the wallet?



Hey sweets!  I got the wallet!  It's the bag I'm trying to talk myself out of!

Hey *KK, Duke, and DC*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey *B and DC* I am feeling better.  I can swallow food again without it feeling like glass!  

Dang, maybe it is time to throw in the towel *DC.*


Ooh *Jan*, new purses are fun!


----------



## brintee

Haha, oh yea, thats what I meant! 



jancedtif said:


> Hey sweets!  I got the wallet!  It's the bag I'm trying to talk myself out of!
> 
> Hey *KK, Duke, and DC*!



Well at least you feel a little better 



Dukeprincess said:


> Hey *B and DC* I am feeling better.  I can swallow food again without it feeling like glass!
> 
> Dang, maybe it is time to throw in the towel *DC.*
> 
> 
> Ooh *Jan*, new purses are fun!


----------



## KlassicKouture

brintee said:


> My sister's wedding shower is tomorrow!!  What are you up to?


 

Oooh, fun! I'm sure you'll have a blast!

Today is DBF's birthday so we're celebrating tonight!! 

Tomorrow is another friend's birthday so we're hanging out with him and some other friend's.

Tons of August birthdays...mine is on Wednesday.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Hey *DC*, *Duke*, and *Jance*!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Good morning, ladies. Just getting ready to go into work early. I'm covering 2 extra shifts this week. On the upside...I should have 3 pair of shoes waiting for me when I get there. Two CL's and a pair of Ralph Laurens.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh buying any shoes for your birthday *KK?*


----------



## BattyBugs

How do you feel today, Duke?


----------



## KlassicKouture

Dukeprincess said:


> Oooh buying any shoes for your birthday *KK?*


 
I can't decide between shoes (which I need) and a new bag (which I need).

I think that means I should get both!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^ITA!


----------



## brintee

Well HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY!!  Get both!! 



KlassicKouture said:


> Oooh, fun! I'm sure you'll have a blast!
> 
> Today is DBF's birthday so we're celebrating tonight!!
> 
> Tomorrow is another friend's birthday so we're hanging out with him and some other friend's.
> 
> Tons of August birthdays...mine is on Wednesday.


----------



## BattyBugs

Happy early birthday, KK! Yes, get both!


----------



## brintee

Hey *BB*, yay for new shoes!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I know!  I want some new shoesies.  I was in ban land, but now I am working on another LV....


----------



## KlassicKouture

BattyBugs said:


> Good morning, ladies. Just getting ready to go into work early. I'm covering 2 extra shifts this week. On the upside...I should have 3 pair of shoes waiting for me when I get there. Two CL's and a pair of Ralph Laurens.


 
Hey *Batty*! That's a great way to motivate yourself to go to work lol!!

And thanks ladies for the early happy birthday love! 

*Duke*, what LV do you have your eyes on?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Alma BB in Rouge Fauviste!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Dukeprincess said:


> Alma BB in Rouge Fauviste!


 


That's a gorgeous bag...well worth breaking your ban for!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^That will be my birthday present to ME!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^That will be my birthday present to ME!


 
Now that's a great way to celebrate your special day!


----------



## BattyBugs

^^^ Agreed!


----------



## **shoelover**

I'm not sure where to post.

When buying from abroad ie mail order service...what payment is accepted?

thank you.


----------



## NANI1972

WOW! There sure is a lot of August B-days on this forum! It would be great if we could all celebrate them together! Of course the celebration would have to include a day of buying CLs and other fabulous designer items!


----------



## BattyBugs

40 minutes of work then back here for my own shift tomorrow night. Maybe I can work enough overtime to justify a new pair of shoes.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Afternoon lovely ladies! 

Just got done with a 2 hr workout (helloooooo spaghetti arm feel). How is everyones Saturday going?!


----------



## cts900

^^Good for you,* naked*!   

Hope all of you ladies are having glorious weekends!


----------



## Sharkbait

Hey again ladies!  Sorry I've been so absent from the forum recently.  Work has me all over the bloody place-- London, Cape Town and New York just in the last month!!  I hope everyone is doing well and is happy.  So much to catch up on here!!  

So...need your thoughts, please!

I'm starting to think of which shoe to get the Paris boutique when I go in three weeks. I've started to love the Lady Derby in grey flannel and saw it in person at Bergdorf's on Wednesday.  Two questions 1) Do the CL boutiques have styles exclusive to them?  So, a possibility exists of me being able to get a unique pair from that store as the best souvenir ever? and 2) Is there a chance I could travel all the way to Paris in search of getting that Lady Derby from there, and then they don't have it?  (AKA...I should just buy it from BG now?)  

Stupid stuff to be thinking about...I know!


----------



## SassySarah

NANI1972 said:


> WOW! There sure is a lot of August B-days on this forum! It would be great if we could all celebrate them together! Of course the celebration would have to include a day of buying CLs and other fabulous designer items!



I am ok with this great idea. Mine is the 15th when is everyone else's?


----------



## BattyBugs

Mine is the 16th.

I'm going to need a lot of practice to walk in my Lulys. I thought the Reubens were high, but the Lulys are 150! Yikes! :greengrin:


----------



## NANI1972

SassySarah said:


> I am ok with this great idea. Mine is the 15th when is everyone else's?


 
Sassy- Mine is the 15th!!!!!


----------



## CMP86

Sassy and NANI that is my wedding anniversary


----------



## SassySarah

NANI1972 said:


> Sassy- Mine is the 15th!!!!!



We must get twin shoes to celebrate!!!


----------



## SassySarah

CMP86 said:


> Sassy and NANI that is my wedding anniversary



Ok another reason for new shoes!!!


----------



## cts900

Happy Birthday August babies! I am September......who is a  Virgo?


----------



## CMP86

I'm a Gemini so I'm the end of May.


----------



## CMP86

I won't be able to get a pair right around my anniversary but I'm saving up to buy a pair when we go to Vegas in October.


----------



## strsusc

yeah for Geminis!


----------



## cts900

My daughter is a Gemini!


----------



## erinmiyu

heeey *sassy* and *nani*! i'm an august 15th baby, too! yay!


----------



## BattyBugs

Good almost afternoon, ladies. I'm back to my night shift tonight (thank goodness). That means time to wear/practice in my Lulys.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Mondays are even tougher to get through without my tPF fix!!



So glad it's back up and running!


----------



## LH405

^^^ Phew!


----------



## jeshika

wow that was painful! yay! tPF is back. hello everyone!


----------



## erinmiyu

was in complete withdrawal! glad to have it back


----------



## KlassicKouture

Hey *LH* and *jeshika*!!


----------



## jeshika

hello *KK*!


----------



## SassySarah

erinmiyu said:


> heeey *sassy* and *nani*! i'm an august 15th baby, too! yay!



Wow we should get new shoes and be triplets!!!


----------



## CMP86

Hello ladies!!


----------



## strsusc

finally back up!  I was starting to panic...j/k


----------



## CMP86

I finally found out why I was feeling sick the last week and it was exactly what I hoped it would be!


----------



## KlassicKouture

CMP86 said:


> I finally found out why I was feeling sick the last week and it was exactly what I hoped it would be!


 
Could it be what I think it is??


----------



## CMP86

Yes it could be!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Congrats to you and DH!!!!


----------



## CMP86

Its just starting to sink in and I'm just sitting here waiting for him to get home so I can tell him.

Thank you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congrats *CMP*, now that is something to be HAPPY about!


----------



## CMP86

Thanks Duke!


----------



## NANI1972

SassySarah said:


> Wow we should get new shoes and be triplets!!!


 
Sound like a plan to me!!! 


Aww! Congrats CMP


----------



## CMP86

Thanks NANI!


----------



## mimi14

Congratulations. You must be very excited!


----------



## CMP86

Thanks mimi! I am!


----------



## BattyBugs

WooHoo!!!! Congratulations, CMP!!!!!

Boy, it was a long night at work last night without TPF.


----------



## CMP86

Thanks batty!


----------



## BattyBugs

You are very welcome, CMP! I'm happy for you & your DH.


----------



## strsusc

Oh *CMP* a huge congratulations to you and you DH!!!


----------



## CMP86

Thanks strsusc!


----------



## siserilla

Hey ladies!! So I'm in a conundrum. My UHG is on Ebay but I put myself on a temporary ban...what do I do?!? I'm not sure about the sizing either...


----------



## CMP86

Buy it sis!!!


----------



## rdgldy

UHG-you have to buy it!


----------



## siserilla

I don't know about my size though! I posted in the sizing thread but no one has responded. I think they run TTS but I'm not sure. There are currently two different auctions, my TTS is the cheapest and then half a size up is a little more.


----------



## CMP86

What is it?


----------



## siserilla

Very Croise :ninja:


----------



## strsusc

did you get the insole measurements? I always find that to be the determining factor for my purchases.


----------



## CMP86

From what I've read those are TTS.


----------



## siserilla

I have wanted these shoes for as long as I could remember. They are the double black platform so they rarely pop up on Ebay. I'm almost positive they do run TTS but I'm just worried about toe hang. I'm a 38 (TTS) in VPs so I'm wondering if are similar.


----------



## CMP86

I'm pretty sure you would be fine with the TTS. If you want to make sure you can do what strsusc suggested and request insole measurements.


----------



## siserilla

I requested the measurements. Hopefully the seller will get back to me soon. I want to use the BIN option as I hate waiting. Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies!!


----------



## CMP86

Will do!!


----------



## rdgldy

siserilla said:


> I have wanted these shoes for as long as I could remember. They are the double black platform so they rarely pop up on Ebay. I'm almost positive they do run TTS but I'm just worried about toe hang. I'm a 38 (TTS) in VPs so I'm wondering if are similar.



I am my VP size in the very croise.  The only problem with this style is sometimes pinky toes escape!!  Longer toes seem to do better with this style.
Good luck.


----------



## strsusc

Thinking good thoughts for you *siserilla!*


----------



## Popsicool

*CMP* congratulations!! That's amazing news, you must be 
It's nice when I'm sometimes reminded that there are more important things in the world than shoes... 


*siserilla*, UHG knows no ban... GOOD LUCK.


And seriously, I was experiencing withdrawals last night without tPF. I don't post too much but generally not a day goes by without me checking out what's going on. AND I had some fabulous new pairs to post so it was extra bad. Funny how we get addicted to this place 

Anyway, dying of boredom at work, I can't believe I actually have nothing to do, I've scoured the whole of tPF!


----------



## BattyBugs

Evening ladies. I'm here at work & it is slow (probably just jinxed us). At least I have TPF tonight.


----------



## SassySarah

BattyBugs said:


> Evening ladies. I'm here at work & it is slow (probably just jinxed us). At least I have TPF tonight.



I was having slight withdrawal last night.  If I hadn't been so drained from 3 days of my body pump training it would have been worse.  Last time tpf was down I bought shoes on ebay which were those snad pigalles, so I wouldn't let myself do it again last night.


----------



## KlassicKouture

I should really be in bed but I'm addicted to this website LOL! 

Hey *Batty*! How much longer do you have on the clock?

Hey *Sarah*, how's the training going?


----------



## BattyBugs

Hi Sarah & KK. 6p - 6a here. I work Sun - Tues nights & every other Sat night, but I did cover those two extra shifts at the start of this week.


----------



## Jönathan

Hey Batty!


----------



## BattyBugs

Hi Jonathan!


----------



## SassySarah

Hi Klassic!  I PASSED!!!  However I had no idea how intense and physically grueling it would be.  3 very long days, I was only sleeping about 4 hours at night since classes were 12 hrs, 1 hr drive each way plus my homework!  I have never been pushed harder physically but they want to make sure you can handle it.  I "worked out" more in 3 days than I normally do in 3 weeks combined.  My body is still sore but recovering.  Thank you for asking!


----------



## BattyBugs

Congratulations, Sarah!


----------



## SassySarah

Thanks Batty!


----------



## BattyBugs

You're very welcome!


----------



## Jönathan

Congrats, Sarah!


----------



## SassySarah

Thanks Jon!  It was challenging but so glad I did it.


----------



## KlassicKouture

SassySarah said:


> Hi Klassic! I PASSED!!! However I had no idea how intense and physically grueling it would be. 3 very long days, I was only sleeping about 4 hours at night since classes were 12 hrs, 1 hr drive each way plus my homework! I have never been pushed harder physically but they want to make sure you can handle it. I "worked out" more in 3 days than I normally do in 3 weeks combined. My body is still sore but recovering. Thank you for asking!


 
That's awesome!! Congratulations! 

I didn't realize what went into becoming certified. Wow! Makes the fact that you passed even more of an accomplishment.


----------



## KlassicKouture

BattyBugs said:


> Hi Sarah & KK. 6p - 6a here. I work Sun - Tues nights & every other Sat night, but I did cover those two extra shifts at the start of this week.


 
Hang in there, *Batty*! And you've gotta love the extra cash for those shifts!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Maybe more CL $$'s. LOL


----------



## Jönathan

BattyBugs said:


> Maybe more CL $$'s. LOL



Exactly!


----------



## CMP86

Evening everyone. First night of knowing I'm pregnant and I'm definitely feeling it tonight. The nausea is crazy tonight. I'm thinking its psychological to a certain extent.


----------



## BattyBugs

You're entitled. I bet your DH is over-the-moon, too.


----------



## CMP86

He was nearly in tears when I showed him the test. He is so excited.


----------



## BattyBugs

Awww! I hope he spoils you for the next 9 months.


----------



## CMP86

Thanks Batty! I'm off to bed goodnight!


----------



## BattyBugs

Goodnight, cmp. I have another 3 hours here at work, then I can head home to bed.


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh my gosh! I'm so bad! I bought my first pair of CLs in May for my daughter's graduation (legitimate reason) & I just now bought my 6th pair!!! I'm really going to be bad if I learn how to walk on these sky high heels.


----------



## siserilla

Good morning!

Thanks *CMP, Popsicool, & strsusc*! 

*Rdgldy*, that's what I'm scared of! The dreaded pinky toe escape. The seller responded back with the measurements so I need to compare the measurements to some of my current CLs and go from there. 

Congrats on the pregnancy, *CMP*!!


----------



## lolitablue

Good morning, *sis*!! Popping in really quick to say Hi!!! Crossing my fingers on your UHG!!

*CMP*, congratulations, that is a blessing!!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

BattyBugs said:


> Oh my gosh! I'm so bad! I bought my first pair of CLs in May for my daughter's graduation (legitimate reason) & I just now bought my 6th pair!!! I'm really going to be bad if I learn how to walk on these sky high heels.


 
You are on a roll!!


----------



## lolitablue

KlassicKouture said:


> You are on a roll!!


 
Totally!!


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## siserilla

Morning brit!


----------



## brintee

Morning *sis*! How was your weekend?


----------



## Jönathan

Morning *brin* !


----------



## september gurl

Morning ladies, Hey Jon!


----------



## brintee

Hey *jon & sg*!


----------



## september gurl

Hey *brin,* how are you today?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Good Morning ladies!  

FREE STEVEN (the JetBlue flight attendant)!


----------



## september gurl

Morning *Duke,*


----------



## siserilla

*Brit*, my weekend was quiet. I've been taking my workout routine more seriously so I've been staying in on weekends. I think I'm going to let myself out next weekend though.  By the way, I love your tattoo! I think I'm going to be getting one very soon. 

Hey *jon, sg, and duke*!


----------



## september gurl

Hey *siserilla*!


----------



## Jönathan

Hey *sg*, *sisserilla*, *duke* & *brin*.

How are you ladies today?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hello ladies, how is everyone today?  I am so slammed at work that I am in and out, but I wanted to say howdy!


----------



## Jönathan

Howdy, *Duke! * I hope things get better at work today!


----------



## siserilla

I'm doing well. I'm playing hooky from work today. I also bought a pair of sunglasses and I'm still debating on what to do about my UHG. I want them so bad but I know I shouldn't spend the money. Where are my enablers?


----------



## Jönathan

*siserilla,* "life is no dress rehearsal" You should go for it!


----------



## SassySarah

siserilla said:


> I'm doing well. I'm playing hooky from work today. I also bought a pair of sunglasses and I'm still debating on what to do about my UHG. I want them so bad but I know I shouldn't spend the money. Where are my enablers?



Yes do it!  (There, consider yourself enabled )


----------



## brintee

Hey* duke*!
Im good, how are you *sg?*
Thanks *sis*! what are you thinking of getting?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Doitdoitdoitdoitdoit, *sis!*


----------



## Jönathan

Hey *brin*, *Duke* & *Sarah*! 

*siserilla*...do it!!


----------



## siserilla

*brit*, I want something similar to this: http://15.media.tumblr.com/Ju9O633c6id21fqw8dTVhE3co1_400.jpg
I want the bird to be closer though. To me the bird is a symbol of a freedom. 

Thanks jon, sarah and duke!


----------



## CMP86

Thanks siserilla and lolitablue!


----------



## Jönathan

*CMP,* congrats on your news!


----------



## brintee

Ohhh I love that *sis*!!


----------



## CMP86

Thanks Jönathan!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey ladies!


----------



## brintee

*Jannnnnnnnnnnnnnn*!!


----------



## siserilla

Thanks *brit*! I think I'm going to get it on my side under my arm. It's going to hurt so bad. 

Hi *Jance*!!


----------



## CMP86

Morning ladies!


----------



## karwood

Hello Ladies! I hope everybody had a lovely weekend! 





Dukeprincess said:


> FREE STEVEN (the JetBlue flight attendant)!


 
*CMP, *much congratulations to you and  your DH!


Congrats, *sarah*!


----------



## CMP86

Thanks karwood!


----------



## BattyBugs

Morning ladies (my morning right now, since this is my Friday night at work). Visiting while having my coffee before I have to change clothes and head to work. This is the coming Thursday when we rescue DD from her abusive baby daddy.


----------



## Popsicool

*sis* that an awesome tattoo! Love it.

*brin* where's yours? I missed it..


----------



## siserilla

Hi Batty!

Popsicool, thank you! Brit posted her tattoo in the non-CL indulgences thread.


----------



## Popsicool

siserilla said:


> Hi Batty!
> 
> Popsicool, thank you! Brit posted her tattoo in the non-CL indulgences thread.



Oooh, I'm off to have a look then! I don't normally venture in there (too CL obsessed  ).


----------



## BattyBugs

Yes, Brin's tattoo is beautiful.


----------



## Popsicool

Just saw it - HOT!


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies 

And thank you all for the compliments


----------



## KlassicKouture

*HAPPY* *BIRTHDAY* *TO* *ME*!!


----------



## phiphi

good morning ladies!

*happy birthday KK!!!* hope you have a fabulous day!


----------



## brintee

Happy Birthday *kk*!!

Hiiiii *p*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Happy Birthday *KK!*

Yikes *batty*, I am sorry DD is in that situation.


----------



## NANI1972

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KK!!!!   artyhat:


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thank you *phiphi*, *brin*, *Duke*, and *Nani*!


----------



## strsusc

Happy Birthday *KK!!!!!!*


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thank you, *strsusc*!!


----------



## Jönathan

Happy birthday* KK*!


----------



## lolitablue

Happy Birthday, *KK*! May all your CL wishes come true!!1


----------



## karwood

* Happy Birthday KK! * * Wishing you a super fabulous day!*:buttercup:


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Happy Birthday, KK*​


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thanks *Jön*, *lolita*, *karwood*, and *DC*!


----------



## Popsicool

Happy birthday *KK* 

Have you been spoiled?
Or have you at least spoiled yourself?


----------



## ElisaBr13

Happy Bday KK, Enjoy your day!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Happy birthday, KK!!! Leos rock!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey ladies!

Happy birthday *KK*!!!!artyhat:


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thanks *Popsi*! I've definitely been spoiled, and spoiled myself a bit as well. 

*Elisa*, thank you!

*Batty*, lots of Leo love to you! 

Thanks,* jance*!! 

Today has been a great day!


----------



## CMP86

Happy Birthday Klassic!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thanks *CMP*!


----------



## SassySarah

Happy birthday Klassic!!  artyhat:


----------



## BattyBugs

Well, I took my Lulys and a pair of Ralph Lauren's in to the cobbler today. They recommended the Pedaq insole as being the best and even said that they could install it under the liner for me. Yippee! I'm going to have the heels shaved just a bit, to give this flat shoe girl a sporting chance of avoiding the falling on her face in public thing.


----------



## SassySarah

Batty can you post pics of the shaved heel? Just curious to see if it is noticeable.


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## DC-Cutie

brintee said:


> Morning ladies


Morning Brin...  how you doin'?


----------



## phiphi

morning *B, DC* - just a quick hello - hope you have a great day!


----------



## brintee

Hi *DC & P*!!

Im good *DC*, how are you?? I used my JCrew rewards yesterday


----------



## BattyBugs

Sure, Sarah. I pick them up next week & will take an "after" shot then. You can't tell that anything was done to the heels on my tan booties, so I am sure these will be the same.


----------



## KlassicKouture

SassySarah said:


> Happy birthday Klassic!! artyhat:


 
Thank you, *Sarah*! 

Good morning, everyone! Hope you're all having a great day!


----------



## BattyBugs

Okay, I have a few minutes now. My DH, DD & her father are at baby's daddy's house, moving the rest of her stuff out & my grandson is taking a nap. I'm sitting here waiting for a call that the daddy has gone off the deep end (abusive, not nice guy), so I can grab my grandson and head to the mall.


----------



## Popsicool

BattyBugs said:


> Okay, I have a few minutes now. My DH, DD & her father are at baby's daddy's house, moving the rest of her stuff out & my grandson is taking a nap. I'm sitting here waiting for a call that the daddy has gone off the deep end (abusive, not nice guy), so I can grab my grandson and head to the mall.



That sounds horrible *Batty*. 

I hope it all work out without dramas!! Sending positive vibes...


----------



## BattyBugs

Well, no drama so far. We have a protective order against him (he was served after they left down there), so hopefully, he will play smart. I'm just afraid he will get drunk or high, then do something stupid.


----------



## NANI1972

Sorry to hear about this Batty, I am glad you could be there for your daughter and grandson. Hope all goes well. I know how difficult these situations can be.


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, Nani. My grandson is 19 months old and adorable (as they all are). I'm not "grandma." He calls me..."Ilovemygrandma." Seriously, that is his name for me.


----------



## archygirl

Hello....ladies! back from my high school reunion in sunny CA and am pleased to announce that I was the only one wearing CLs. They were a hit, ended up going with INC black/white striped dress with black suede yoyo zeppas. Thanks for the suggestions, all. Had a great time, but it is good to be back on the forum.


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies! 

Hiiiii *Archy*! Glad you had fun!!


----------



## NANI1972

BattyBugs said:


> Thank you, Nani. My grandson is 19 months old and adorable (as they all are). I'm not "grandma." He calls me..."*Ilovemygrandma."* Seriously, that is his name for me.


 

That is so awsome I love it! My son used to call me "Honey" instead of Mom when he was a baby up until about 3 yrs. old.

My Father's Estate sale is starting today, it's so sad to see all of his memories and personal items going to other peoples houses. :cry:


----------



## ElisaBr13

*Nani*, so sorry you are having to go through this, my thought and prayers are with you!


----------



## NANI1972

Thank you Elisa.


----------



## jancedtif

Hey ladies!  

You go *Archy*!!!  I'm glad you had  a great time!


----------



## brintee

Hiiiiiii *jan*!!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey Sweets!    Sorry I've been away, but we are moving at work and I haven't had much time to go online.


----------



## brintee

Ohhh, I have been wondering where you have been missy!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *jan* and *b*!!

afternoon ladies!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

NANI1972 said:


> That is so awsome I love it! My son used to call me "Honey" instead of Mom when he was a baby up until about 3 yrs. old.
> 
> My Father's Estate sale is starting today, it's so sad to see all of his memories and personal items going to other peoples houses. :cry:


 
Awwww, all this baby talk is making me have thoughts I do NOT need to have any time soon! ush:amazed:





Fortunately, they won't be able to buy the memories you have of your father.


----------



## brintee

Hiiii Moshi!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

yay for friday!!

i'm excited to get my black suede simples today... they've been at DBFs since like wednesday!


----------



## BattyBugs

Good afternoon, ladies.

Nani, I'm very sorry about your father.


----------



## NANI1972

Thanks KK and Batty.


----------



## lulabee

Hey babies!!!! How is everyone? I'm too lazy to go back and read....:shame:

I'm so sad summer is coming to an end!


----------



## BattyBugs

Hi Lula. Chaotic here, but otherwise good. How about you?


----------



## CMP86

Evening ladies! How is everyone tonight?


----------



## BattyBugs

I made a quick trip into Neiman's, since I needed to pick up some photos of myself & DD. Naturally, I had to spend a few minutes with my shoe SA. They are having the CL trunk show, right now, so I got to see many of the new styles & am even beginning to recognize many of the shoes by name. Chosing a birthday pair may be difficult, though, since there is a gorgeous pair of Chanel ankle boots that is also calling my name.

He also told me that the anticipated opening for the Dallas CL boutique should be around the end of August &  Mr. Blanick will be in the store there around the end of August/1st of September. Still no word as to if/when Msr Louboutin will be there.


----------



## siserilla

Hey ladies!! Just popping in to say hello. I probably won't be around too much this week as I'm working 58 hours  However, I have already rewarded myself with a pair of CLs. I can't wait to get them!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Hi sis. I can relate to long work weeks. This is my Monday night on my 48 hour week.


----------



## lolitablue

siserilla said:


> Hey ladies!! Just popping in to say hello. I probably won't be around too much this week as I'm working 58 hours  However, I have already rewarded myself with a pair of CLs. I can't wait to get them!!



Cannot wait to see what they are!!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

Hi there everyone! I'm new to this forum but I'd love to talk to anyone who shares my passion for Christian Louboutin shoes!  I'm visiting Miami soon and I can't wait to visit the CL boutique! I'll be purchasing my first pair. Any tips, advice etc?


----------



## BattyBugs

Welcome, Red. I'm fairly new to CL's myself...my 7th pair is on the way. I can tell you that they are addictive and that they run small.


----------



## RedBottomLover

BattyBugs said:


> Welcome, Red. I'm fairly new to CL's myself...my 7th pair is on the way. I can tell you that they are addictive and that they run small.


Oh, thanks! I've heard they run small but I've also heard they ran pretty true to size so that's why I'm waiting until I visit the boutique to purchase my first pair. I'm so excited! After I buy those I plan to order the 'Bibi' from saks.


----------



## SassySarah

RedBottomLover said:


> Oh, thanks! I've heard they run small but I've also heard they ran pretty true to size so that's why I'm waiting until I visit the boutique to purchase my first pair. I'm so excited! After I buy those I plan to order the 'Bibi' from saks.



Love the Bibi, mine should be here tomorrow. Just FYI I was told the Bibi runs big so I went a half size down from my Bianca sizing, which looks like the Bibi with a thinner heel.


----------



## RedBottomLover

SassySarah said:


> Love the Bibi, mine should be here tomorrow. Just FYI I was told the Bibi runs big so I went a half size down from my Bianca sizing, which looks like the Bibi with a thinner heel.


Let me know how they work out for you! I wanted the Bianca in black patent but I couldn't find it anywhere that had it in my size, or what size I thought I would need. I can't wait to purchase my first pair & the 'Bibi'!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning ladies!!


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning ladies!

*Moshi*!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*jan*!!!!  i feel like its been ages!!


----------



## jancedtif

^I know!


----------



## moshi_moshi

how was your weekend?


----------



## jancedtif

^Not long enough!  How was yours?


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## chelleybelley

good morning beauties... happy monday!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey* Brinny* and *Chelley*!!  

Alright ladies, I have some errands to run will ttyl!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Good morning ladies!  Back from the great green north!  I had so much fun with *Phiphi* this weekend.


----------



## brintee

Hey *chelley, jan & duke*!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *B*, *chelley*, and *duke*!!

*duke* - yay!  your visit sounds like fun!!  i saw the pics on FB too!  glad you had a great time


----------



## strsusc

morning ladies!


----------



## strsusc

I am so tired this morning, had to get up for a very early conference call...and now it is catching up with me!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks ladies!  You guys are the best.


----------



## RedBottomLover

*Hey everyone!* anybody make any purchases from the fall/winter 2011 collection yet?


----------



## BattyBugs

Evening ladies. I'm at work. My weekend will start Wednesday morning. I ordered the Cozack boots for my birthday (which is today), since my DH's gift was to give me another migraine.


----------



## Popsicool

BattyBugs said:


> Evening ladies. I'm at work. My weekend will start Wednesday morning. I ordered the Cozack boots for my birthday (which is today), since my DH's gift was to give me another migraine.



*HAPPY BIRTHDAY Batty!!*

Sorry to hear about the migrane, boys get it so wrong so often, no matter what the age! You'd think they'd learn... 

I hope your day gets better and congrats on the Cozacks!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks, Popsicool. It has to do with DD & DGS moving in with us & everything else going on with that. Typical male problem solving = gripe, gripe & gripe some more.


----------



## Popsicool

BattyBugs said:


> Thanks, Popsicool. It has to do with DD & DGS moving in with us & everything else going on with that. Typical male problem solving = gripe, gripe & gripe some more.



Oh boy..
Well at least yours communicates in a way.

Mine does an automatic *SHUT DOWN* as soon as he smells a problem.

I hope it all works out, it sounds like your DD really needs the support at the moment.


----------



## CMP86

Happy Birthday Batty!

I'm dying here. Its 88 degrees and my apartment is a freaking sauna. Plus being just over 5 weeks pregnant I don't think helps either.


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks, CMP!


----------



## vuittonamour

hey ladies long time no talk, how is everyone tonight?


----------



## CMP86

I'm doing pretty good. Its starting to cool down in my apartment now. How are you?


----------



## vuittonamour

feeling better now. i ran 4 miles earlier for part of my workout, took a shower, started cooking dinner and started to not feel well. i went to lay down for a while and now i'm back downstairs heating up what i made. lol it's late but oh well i need to get something in my stomach.


----------



## CMP86

I just finished the pasta roni that my DH cooked for me. I haven't been too active lately but I have lost 5 pounds just from having lost my appetite.


----------



## vuittonamour

i'm on a "diet" (if you wanna call it that) but really i am just eating right, hoping to change my lifestyle. going on a cruise in december so that is the main motivation + a strict workout plan but i am moving in with my boyfriend hopefully within the next month and i have been spending a lot of time down there so i cook for us. i'm getting good at it too  i cook like 5 nights out of the week. tonight for myself i made the easiest dish ever and i can't believe it was so good. chicken, mushrooms, onions, olive oil, 1/4 cup of sherry, salt and pepper, low fat milk and corn starch. just those few things make the BEST sauce, i was quite pleased!


----------



## CMP86

I have been trying to eat better. I've been eating mainly whatever doesn't make me sick right now. If its not really good for me than so be it if I can enjoy it.


----------



## vuittonamour

yeah that makes sense. it's hard to eat well, esp. at restaurants. each plate they sit down in front of you has AT LEAST 900 calories in it. sometimes i look at a recipe though and don't understand how it could have so many calories. it's frustrating sometimes.


----------



## RedBottomLover

Hey! How's everyone doing this afternoon?


----------



## BattyBugs

Afternoon ladies. This will be my Friday night at work (thank goodness). No overtime this week for me, other than the usual 8 hours, so I will actually have time off to hopefully relax.


----------



## SassySarah

Hi ladies! Another new pair of babies just came in!  I think I will be begging one pair each day this week for 4 days if I calculated right.  I think I'm going to wait until they're all here to update.  Off to da gym!


----------



## BattyBugs

I can't wait to see, Sarah.


----------



## RedBottomLover

SassySarah said:


> Hi ladies! Another new pair of babies just came in!  I think I will be begging one pair each day this week for 4 days if I calculated right.  I think I'm going to wait until they're all here to update.  Off to da gym!


Which shoes did you get today?


----------



## siserilla

Hi ladies. Just popping in to say hello. I can't wait for this week to end. 5 more days and I'll get a day off. I'm probably going to sleep all day if my dog will let me. Lol


----------



## SassySarah

RedBottomLover said:


> Which shoes did you get today?



I can't do a reveal right now. My feet have gym sock marks on them.


----------



## BattyBugs

Such a tease, Sarah. LOL


----------



## RedBottomLover

SassySarah said:


> I can't do a reveal right now. My feet have gym sock marks on them.


Haha. Can't wait for the reveal!! *waiting anxiously*


----------



## lulabee

Hello Lovers!!


----------



## CMP86

Hello lula! How are you?


----------



## lulabee

Hey sweet *C*! I'm soooo good! How are you love?


----------



## CMP86

I'm doing alright. Been pretty nauseous lately and not dealing well with the little heat wave that we had.


----------



## lulabee

^^Nauseous??? What's up baby??


----------



## CMP86

I'm just over 5 weeks pregnant.


----------



## lulabee

^^!!!  I've been gone too long!!! Congrats my love!!!! I'm so very happy for you!!!


----------



## CMP86

We found out last week and are completely excited! I'm trying to think positive and that seems to help curb the nausea but there are just times where its so bad that nothing helps. I've lost 5 pounds in the last week and really don't have much of an appetite lately.


----------



## lulabee

CMP86 said:


> We found out last week and are completely excited! I'm trying to think positive and that seems to help curb the nausea but there are just times where its so bad that nothing helps. I've lost 5 pounds in the last week and really don't have much of an appetite lately.


 Morning sickness sucks!! I did not have it with Claire but Arden surely kicked my ass! Saltines and Ginger Ale saved my life! So funny, I'm now so stuck between 12 yr old Claire and her hormones and 4 yr old Arden and her carefree insanity!


----------



## CMP86

I've been doing lots of seltzer water, chicken soup and saltines.. I think that after all this I won't want to eat chicken soup or saltines in a very long time as that was all I was able to eat for almost a month when I had the stomach infection.


----------



## RedBottomLover

CMP86 said:


> I'm just over 5 weeks pregnant.


*CONGRATS* on the pregnancy!


----------



## lulabee

CMP86 said:


> I've been doing lots of seltzer water, chicken soup and saltines.. I think that after all this I won't want to eat chicken soup or saltines in a very long time as that was all I was able to eat for almost a month when I had the stomach infection.


 Aww, my love! You are doing fine..I still can not make beef stew....Arden assaulted my sense of smell...but she is so worth it! I can tell you bubbles and salt are the best remedies for morning sickness. Oh and chocolate milk mid-day really worked for me..don't know why?? Try and see if it works for you.


----------



## CMP86

Thanks Red. I will definitely try the chocolate milk. I also have found that steamed milk with peppermint in it helps. Unfortunately I can't keep a cup of it with me at all time due to work.


----------



## RedBottomLover

CMP86 said:


> Thanks Red. I will definitely try the chocolate milk. I also have found that steamed milk with peppermint in it helps. Unfortunately I can't keep a cup of it with me at all time due to work.


you're welcome! i hope the nausea doesn't remain a problem for you. keep me updated!


----------



## lulabee

CMP86 said:


> Thanks Red. I will definitely try the chocolate milk. I also have found that steamed milk with peppermint in it helps. Unfortunately I can't keep a cup of it with me at all time due to work.


I am so so happy for you! Now for the big question...Are you going to want to know what you are having?? Boy/Girl...what do you want to have??


----------



## CMP86

Right now I want to wait until its born to find out but I know me and I will change my mind about 20 times between now and then. I don't really care what we have as long as its a healthy baby. We have already picked out a couple different names too. We have Edmund Michael for a boy and Tecia Rose or Elaina Alexis for a girl.


----------



## lulabee

CMP86 said:


> Right now I want to wait until its born to find out but I know me and I will change my mind about 20 times between now and then. I don't really care what we have as long as its a healthy baby. We have already picked out a couple different names too. We have Edmund Michael for a boy and Tecia Rose or Elaina Alexis for a girl.


 Gorgeous names! I guessed what I was having before I could find out what I was having. I was right both times. I truly admire those who can wait the whole 9....I'm wayyy too impatient!


----------



## CMP86

I normally am too and will probably end up finding out. DH wants to so that we can prepare better for the baby and not have to spend time returning things that won't work.


----------



## lulabee

CMP86 said:


> I normally am too and will probably end up finding out. DH wants to so that we can prepare better for the baby and not have to spend time returning things that won't work.


 Aww! Listen to DH! He is both sensible and impatient!!!


----------



## CMP86

I'm off to bed ladies, I have to get up early for work. I'm hoping that I don't toss and turn too much tonight and can actually get a decent amount of sleep.

Goodnight lula and Red


----------



## lulabee

CMP86 said:


> I'm off to bed ladies, I have to get up early for work. I'm hoping that I don't toss and turn too much tonight and can actually get a decent amount of sleep.
> 
> Goodnight lula and Red


 Nighty my sweet pregnant friend!


----------



## BattyBugs

Night ladies. I'm still awake with another just over 2 hours left on my "Friday" shift at work. CMP, you might try grapefruit juice, too. It worked for me when I had morning sickness pretty bad with my son. It took grapefruit juice & saltines to get me out of bed in the morning, then grapefruit juice on and off all day.


----------



## Sharkbait

You ladies would be proud!  I'm in the Tampa airport in Marron Glace Biancas right now!


----------



## **shoelover**

ok i'm in a pickle..the shoes i want are in a boutique in which require amex. i don't have amex. After much pain and pleading...the sa at the boutique said they would buy them for me providing i pay up front... now do i do it?


----------



## DC-Cutie

**shoelover** said:


> ok i'm in a pickle..the shoes i want are in a boutique in which require amex. i don't have amex. After much pain and pleading...the sa at the boutique said they would buy them for me providing i pay up front... now do i do it?


 
Personally, I wouldn't do it if I didn't have a personal relationship with the SA.

Good Morning Ladies


----------



## laurenam

Sharkbait said:


> You ladies would be proud! I'm in the Tampa airport in Marron Glace Biancas right now!


 
Wahoo! Maybe someone will have a sighting and post it!


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning ladies!

*Brinny*!!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *b* and* jan*!!!

morning ladies!!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey* Moshi*!!!


----------



## brintee

Jannnnn!!!  I miss you sweets!
Moshi!!!!!  Any news on your UHG??


----------



## jancedtif

^Miss you too!


----------



## moshi_moshi

well..... the buy it now option is a little high considering they went on sale and theres no box or dustbags....from the looks of the sticker they look like a saks outlet find.  i'm thinking i might just wait it out.... i know that sounds stupid but they're not listed under the actual name of the boot so i know i'm taking a risk but i think it will work out.

hey *DC*!! sorry i missed you up there!

any of you have any plans for the weekend coming up?


----------



## brintee

How are you??


----------



## brintee

It will work out *moshi*, the auction price is pretty good so I would do the same I think. Good luck!!

I dont have any plans, hopefully I can just be lazy


----------



## DC-Cutie

Hey *Brin, Moshi and Jan *

I'm taking a little overnight trip to the Chesapeake Beach Fri and Sat and then back to DC Sun for a fun morning of private shopping at J. Crew


----------



## moshi_moshi

i love being lazy, lol!

my parents are going away tomorrow for 10 days...i'm nervous.... i'm hoping my brother doesn't try to throw any ridiculous parties...i hate to be a party pooper but i'm really not in the mood to deal with crazy sh*t

ohh *DC* that sounds like fun!!  have a great time!!


----------



## jancedtif

Lucky you *DC*!!!

Good luck *Moshi*!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Hi *Brin, Jan, Moshi* and *DC*-how is everyone is afternoon??
*Moshi*, my fingers are crossed for you.
*DC*-sounds like a perfect weekend.  Private shopping-very nice!
*Jan*-I've removed the PS1 from my brain for now, whew


----------



## sunlit

Wow, I'm so relieved. I was bidding on a pair of CLs on the *bay, at work, heart racing, then I looked away for two seconds and got outbid one second before the auction ended. So I lost my rose golds... but to my surprise, I actually felt relieved! I didn't *need* these shoes and although I didn't realise in my frenzy of bidding, I was just going for them because of the low price. I'm actually thankful I got outbid on a pair of CLs! Never thought I'd see the day.

Now I should probably finish my work


----------



## BattyBugs

Afternoon ladies. I'm off today & since DH is only home for a couple more days, it will most likely be spent with him. My Cozack boots are supposed to arrive on Saturday, but he is already in an uproar over the mess DD is leaving our former guest room in, so we will see. I might need an escape.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Just (literally) breezing through to tell you Gals....I miss ya


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## mal




----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lovely&amazing said:


> Just (literally) breezing through to tell you Gals....I miss ya


----------



## BattyBugs

Good morning, ladies. I'll be here for a few minutes, then off to child custody court with DD. It is the temporary hearing today. Please wish us luck.


----------



## SassySarah

^^^ Oh Batty good luck to you.  That's not a fun situation for anyone.  I used to work for family lawyers ages ago so I've seen it all.


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks Sarah. It should go okay. We did hire an attorney for her (one who knows what she is doing). 

Hmm, what do you think about practicing in my Lulys on the treadmill?  I could turn it on slow & have something to hang onto while I'm getting used to walking in them.


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning ladies!

Miss you *L&A*! 

Hey *rdgldy*, *Naked* and *mal*!!


----------



## SassySarah

BattyBugs said:


> Thanks Sarah. It should go okay. We did hire an attorney for her (one who knows what she is doing).
> 
> Hmm, what do you think about practicing in my Lulys on the treadmill?  I could turn it on slow & have something to hang onto while I'm getting used to walking in them.



Be careful, go at a slow speed please.  I would hate it if you hurt your Luly's, or yourself.


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning all!!

*L&A* we miss you!!

hey* jan*!!!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey* Moshi*!    Are you still in Antarctica?


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies!!


----------



## jancedtif

Yay!! * Brinny's* here!  Howdy!


----------



## brintee

*L&A*!!!! 

Hi *jannnnnnn*!!  Soooo happy its Friday!!


----------



## jancedtif

^You and me both kid!


----------



## YaYa3

lovely&amazing said:


> Just (literally) breezing through to tell you Gals....I miss ya



oh, honey, WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN???  i've missed you so much and think of you often, especially when i'm napping with sophia!  come back soon and 'chat' with us, ok?  love you so much!  

morning, *jan, brintee, mal, and moshi!!*  (hope i didn't forget anyone.)


----------



## brintee

*Yayaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Morning Pretty Ladies* 

*Brin *- check you PM


----------



## brintee

Morning *DC*! Got it, thank you!!!!!


----------



## YaYa3

hey, *DC!!!* 

*brintee!*


----------



## DC-Cutie

Hey *YaYa* .  How's it goin' out west?


----------



## YaYa3

*DC,* it's going great out here.  how 'bout you?  how are your parents, and your father in particular?


----------



## DC-Cutie

YaYa3 said:


> *DC,* it's going great out here. how 'bout you? how are your parents, and your father in particular?


 
My family is doing well.  Today is my mother's birthday .  She's going on a trip with my father (and he's doing much, much better - thank you so much for asking about him).  Sometimes, I think he's doing to well - getting on my nerves - LOL.


----------



## YaYa3

that's excellent news, *DC!!*  give them hugs from me when you see them again.


----------



## jancedtif

Howdy *DC* and *Yaya*!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*jan* - today is MUCH better.... i was about to start building an igloo yesterday though

hey *b*!  yay for fridays!!

*YAYAAAAA*!!!!

hey *DC*!  so jealous of your fabulous weekend you have planned!


----------



## YaYa3

good morning, *jan* and *moshi!!*


----------



## DC-Cutie

Hey *Moshi *- I'm excited too.  Almost ready to leave the office and get things started.  

Hiya, *Jan*!!


----------



## brintee

*Moshi*, im soooooo excited for your UHG!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

me too!

when i saw them while i was at work yesterday i just died!!

i loved the blue color that i had before but i know they weren't going to fit and i wasn't really sure what id wear them with.  the black i KNOW i will get tons of wear out of and they are suede which is what i wanted!

ive been having such bad luck with shoes lately...nothings been fitting...i should stop buying things sight unseen and if i havent tried them on.


----------



## brintee

Yay!! You are making me miss mine


----------



## jancedtif

moshi_moshi said:


> me too!
> 
> when i saw them while i was at work yesterday i just died!!
> 
> i loved the blue color that i had before but i know they weren't going to fit and i wasn't really sure what id wear them with.  the black i KNOW i will get tons of wear out of and they are suede which is what i wanted!
> 
> ive been having such bad luck with shoes lately...nothings been fitting...i should stop buying things sight unseen and if i havent tried them on.


 I'm so happy you found them!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats on your UHG, Moshi!

I actually wore my 4" heeled Ralph Lauren shoes today and didn't fall on my face. Thanks to the platforms and to Piggy's "how to" advice in her Pigalle thread. Next challenge, the Luly.


----------



## siserilla

Hi ladies! One more day and I'll finally have a day off. I've worked 10 days in a row so far and I'm absolutely exhausted. The OT sure is going to be nice though. 

I should have my shoes on Monday!! I cannot wait.


----------



## BattyBugs

Hi Sis. Can't wait for the reveal!


----------



## nayasaurus

Hi ladies. I usually lurk and drool over all your collections, but today I need a little reassurance. I just dropped off my Nappa 85s (first pair and favorite pair) to get repaired. I made the mistake of wearing them to a wedding in the grass and ended up ripping off a heel tip. The shoe itself is fine but I did some damage to the right heel tip area. They are fixable and I'm glad for that. I'm just paranoid that the shoe repair place will try and give me a different shoe. The repair place is in the ritzy part of Dallas and came recommended from Neiman Marcus (where I bought the shoe). Plus they have dealt with other CLs (I asked before I dropped them off). Am I the only one that has a little bit of separation anxiety with my shoes? I really hope not.


----------



## BattyBugs

If you are talking about Deno's, have no worries. They are wonderful. I've taken one of my LV bags in there (could no longer be repaired by LV) and several pair of shoes. They are highly recommended by all of the high end establishments around here.


----------



## nayasaurus

@Batty Bugs - Yes that's where I took them. Good to know! I feel better today, I think I'm just being paranoid  Thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## BattyBugs

We hate to have our "babies" out of our sight, but Deno's will take good care of them. You're welcome.


----------



## jancedtif

siserilla said:


> Hi ladies! One more day and I'll finally have a day off. I've worked 10 days in a row so far and I'm absolutely exhausted. The OT sure is going to be nice though.
> 
> I should have my shoes on Monday!! I cannot wait.



Oh I can't wait to see them!!


----------



## Popsicool

Does anyone know if there will be a fall RAOK this year? I'd soooooo love to do it for the first time!


----------



## CMP86

Im wondering the same thing Popsicool. Maybe we need to pm lolitablue and see if she is running it this time.


----------



## lulabee

How are feeling *CMP86*?

So, I got a package the other day from my uncle ( On my Mom's side of the fam). I have not been in contact with that side of my family for quite some time. The package contained a letter and 2 DVD's with 4 hours of footage from my grandparents old 8mm films. 

OMG! I cried for hours, there was footage from my parents wedding and just all this wonderful stuff from when my brother and I were little. :cry:

In the letter my uncle tells me he's suffering from stage IV lung cancer, inoperable and untreatable, he had his right lung removed a few years ago and the cancer is now back in his left lung. 

Now, of my Mom's two brothers this is not the one I was close with growing up. A day after I got the package he calls me on my cell, new cell, new number...he searched the internet to find me.

I'm going to see him with my girls on Tuesday. We had a great conversation on the phone. I explained why I've been MIA since my parents and brother died. He told me they understood and were just trying to give me time to heal but that they want me back. 

I'm excited to see them but very emotional. My Mother died of cancer and I'm terrified of watching anyone else go through that.


----------



## Popsicool

lulabee said:


> How are feeling *CMP86*?
> 
> So, I got a package the other day from my uncle ( On my Mom's side of the fam). I have not been in contact with that side of my family for quite some time. The package contained a letter and 2 DVD's with 4 hours of footage from my grandparents old 8mm films.
> 
> OMG! I cried for hours, there was footage from my parents wedding and just all this wonderful stuff from when my brother and I were little. :cry:
> 
> In the letter my uncle tells me he's suffering from stage IV lung cancer, inoperable and untreatable, he had his right lung removed a few years ago and the cancer is now back in his left lung.
> 
> Now, of my Mom's two brothers this is not the one I was close with growing up. A day after I got the package he calls me on my cell, new cell, new number...he searched the internet to find me.
> 
> I'm going to see him with my girls on Tuesday. We had a great conversation on the phone. I explained why I've been MIA since my parents and brother died. He told me they understood and were just trying to give me time to heal but that they want me back.
> 
> I'm excited to see them but very emotional. My Mother died of cancer and I'm terrified of watching anyone else go through that.



Wow *lula* that's a beautiful, if heart wrenching story. Isn't it great that these people that care about you just appeared out of nowhere?

I think it's wonderful and hope the reunion goes well. The world is full of strangers so I think being close to ones you share DNA with is important. 

All the best with rebuilding family relationships!!


----------



## lulabee

^^Thanks! I really if anything want my girls to have their family.


----------



## Popsicool

That's a great motivation.. Children should know where they come from.

I'm sorry to hear about your uncle and hope he hangs on for a while yet to get to know your girls. My little brother recently got diagnosed and my life has changed drastically since.


----------



## lulabee

^^Aww, I'm so very sorry to hear that.


----------



## Popsicool

lulabee said:


> ^^Aww, I'm so very sorry to hear that.



Thanks but no sympathy needed 

I quit my over-demanding, stressful job which was one of the best things I did and am now project managing his recovery so I'm certain he'll be fine!! I've gotten to spend so much more time with my family and have time to think about what's really important in life and where to next. We are nearing the end of chemo treatment, then some radiation and hopefully life as we know it will be back on!

Ah, big thoughts for a Monday morning.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Lula* - I'm sure it will make his day seeing you and your girls....  Family is so important, cherish them!


----------



## lulabee

DC-Cutie said:


> *Lula* - I'm sure it will make his day seeing you and your girls.... Family is so important, cherish them!


  you *J*!!!


----------



## cts900

*lula*, what a challenging and yet beautiful time and amazing attitude you have for your family.  Being together is all that matters when all is said and done. My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## jancedtif

Evening ladies!

*Lula *I wish you and your girls a safe, happy trip!


----------



## lulabee

^^Thanks ladies! Actually he only lives about 40 mins away.


----------



## siserilla

Lula, what a beautiful story! Cherish every moment you have with him.


----------



## CMP86

Hey lula! I'm doing pretty good right now. This morning was killer. Yesterday was about the 6 week mark. I have a doctors appointment tomorrow but I don't think I will get do an ultrasound as its just my regular doctor and she has an OB that she wants me to see. But we will see.

That is great that you get to see your Uncle but so sad that it has to be under these circumstances. Such a heart wrenching story.


----------



## lulabee

CMP86 said:


> Hey lula! I'm doing pretty good right now. This morning was killer. Yesterday was about the 6 week mark. I have a doctors appointment tomorrow but I don't think I will get do an ultrasound as its just my regular doctor and she has an OB that she wants me to see. But we will see.
> 
> That is great that you get to see your Uncle but so sad that it has to be under these circumstances.


 Have you atleast had a chance to hear the heartbeat yet??? My lord! That's always my favorite milestone.

I told my uncle that I could not wait to see him and that I would jump on him and hug him so hard, he said be careful I probably weigh less than you do..I know he was kidding but still...


----------



## RedBottomLover

lulabee said:


> How are feeling *CMP86*?
> 
> So, I got a package the other day from my uncle ( On my Mom's side of the fam). I have not been in contact with that side of my family for quite some time. The package contained a letter and 2 DVD's with 4 hours of footage from my grandparents old 8mm films.
> 
> OMG! I cried for hours, there was footage from my parents wedding and just all this wonderful stuff from when my brother and I were little. :cry:
> 
> In the letter my uncle tells me he's suffering from stage IV lung cancer, inoperable and untreatable, he had his right lung removed a few years ago and the cancer is now back in his left lung.
> 
> Now, of my Mom's two brothers this is not the one I was close with growing up. A day after I got the package he calls me on my cell, new cell, new number...he searched the internet to find me.
> 
> I'm going to see him with my girls on Tuesday. We had a great conversation on the phone. I explained why I've been MIA since my parents and brother died. He told me they understood and were just trying to give me time to heal but that they want me back.
> 
> I'm excited to see them but very emotional. My Mother died of cancer and I'm terrified of watching anyone else go through that.


*Lula* I'm so sorry to hear you're going through that. I know what you're going through though because a few years ago my Aunt was diagnosed with breast cancer and now it's back and its spread to her liver. It tears me apart seeing her in that condition but I'm trying to be strong. Best of wishes with your Uncle!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*CMP86* how are you feeling? Hope all is well with the bun in the oven.


----------



## CMP86

I haven't heard the heartbeat yet. I'm really hoping it will be soon, I'm getting really excited about that.


----------



## lulabee

RedBottomLover said:


> *Lula* I'm so sorry to hear you're going through that. I know what you're going through though because a few years ago my Aunt was diagnosed with breast cancer and now it's back and its spread to her liver. It tears me apart seeing her in that condition but I'm trying to be strong. Best of wishes with your Uncle!


 I'm sorry honey. It really is so devastating.


----------



## CMP86

I have also figured out a way to tell the people that are going to have the most negative reaction to this pregnancy. My grandmas 74th birthday is next month and I'm going to buy her her most favorite bottle of scotch and get her a card that says happy birthday great-grandma. I'm also going to tell her to open the bottle of scotch first as she might need a glass of it after she reads the card.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Evening!


----------



## CMP86

Hello naked!


----------



## RedBottomLover

lulabee said:


> I'm sorry honey. It really is so devastating.


It really is. Let me know how it goes when you visit.


----------



## BattyBugs

Hi naked.
Lula, I am sorry about your uncle, but glad you have the opportunity to reconnect. Popsi, your brother is lucky to have you.


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning ladies!

Hey* Brin*!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning ladies!

hey* b* and *jan*!!


----------



## brintee

Hi *jan & moshi*!!!! 

*Moshi*, did you get the Nitos??
*Jan*, how was your weekend sweets?


----------



## moshi_moshi

not yet!!  it's so annoying... i messaged the seller asking them to tell me when they shipped and to send tracking... so they marked the thing on ebay that said it shipped but theres no tracking and they haven't responded to my message either!!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey* Moshi*!!! *Brin*, My weekend was very peaceful!  How was yours?  What *Moshi*?!  No tracking number?!  Unacceptable!


----------



## brintee

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?? Ugh! 



moshi_moshi said:


> not yet!!  it's so annoying... i messaged the seller asking them to tell me when they shipped and to send tracking... so they marked the thing on ebay that said it shipped but theres no tracking and they haven't responded to my message either!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

oh well... at least theyre on their way!!

how was both your weekends?

i feel like all these shoes are popping up in my size... i found pink python peanut wedges....and theres a pair of miss boxes i've been watching... and its always when im not actively looking!


----------



## brintee

No you didnt freaking find pink python peanuts!!! I die!  haha

My weekend was good. Very relaxing! How was yours?


----------



## jancedtif

*Moshi* the MBs...


----------



## moshi_moshi

i don't know if they're authentic or not so i don't want to get too excited.... i posted them in the authenticate this thread.

my weekend was good.... didn't really do anything but it's just nice to not be working, lol


----------



## YaYa3

morning, *brin, jan, and moshi!!* 

*moshi,* did i read that right?? .... *pink python peanuts??*  OMG!  what an amazing shoe!  i hope you get them!!

*lula,* i'm so excited for the visit with your uncle.  it will be such a gift to C and A and to you, too, of course.  i know it will be wonderful for ALL of you, sweetheart!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*yaya*!!!! 

yes you did!!  but i don't know if they are authentic yet....


----------



## Dukeprincess

Good Morning ladies!


----------



## YaYa3

morning, *dukie!!* 

*moshi,* i looked at them and they look good, but i NEVER authenticate.  for some silly reason, i think authenticating should be left to those who have at LEAST 1,000 posts and even though i do, i'm still not comfortable authenticating.  (ok ... end of my little rant.)  i sooooo hope they're authentic because they're absolutely wonderful!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Morning Lovely Ladies


----------



## phiphi

good morning ladies!! waving! how are you all!?


----------



## surlygirl

hello, lovelies!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*yaya* - i feel the same way....i always get a little nervous even when i'm pretty sure the shoes are good.

hey *duke*,* DC *and *P*!

*DC *- how was your weekend getaway/shopping spree?


----------



## YaYa3

*DC, phi, and surly!!!!*


----------



## DC-Cutie

moshi_moshi said:


> *yaya* - i feel the same way....i always get a little nervous even when i'm pretty sure the shoes are good.
> 
> hey *duke*,* DC *and *P*!
> 
> *DC *- how was your weekend getaway/shopping spree?



the beach was nice, humid, but nice.  The resort was VERY nice and shopping was fun! I controlled myself since there was so much I wanted, but decided I can wait until it goes on sale.  Thanks for asking...

I'm glad you asked for more pictures from the seller, because just at first glance I don't get a good feeling...


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *surly*!!!


----------



## phiphi

*moshi* - i hope the peanuts work out. it would just be better for sellers to take proper pictures instead of grainy BB ones kwim? 
hi *b, jan, dukie, yaya, surly, dc*!!!


----------



## brintee

Hi *yaya, duke, DC & P*!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

DC-Cutie said:


> the beach was nice, humid, but nice. The resort was VERY nice and shopping was fun! I controlled myself since there was so much I wanted, but decided I can wait until it goes on sale. Thanks for asking...
> 
> I'm glad you asked for more pictures from the seller, because just at first glance I don't get a good feeling...


 
sounds fabulous!  glad you had a great time! 



phiphi said:


> *moshi* - i hope the peanuts work out. it would just be better for sellers to take proper pictures instead of grainy BB ones kwim?
> hi *b, jan, dukie, yaya, surly, dc*!!!


 
i would get to see them IRL since i would have to pick them up.... i think they look okay its just like you said the grainy bb pics suck....


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Yaya, Phi, Duke, DC, Surly*!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Waving at everyone!

I just have to say, my guy got a taste of karma at its best this morning and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Waving at everyone!
> 
> I just have to say, my guy got a taste of karma at its best this morning and I couldn't be happier.



Poor Fella..... they don't ever see it coming - LOL

Thanks for coming out yesterday  and the BF and I FINALLY got a chance to hit up Jackson20 - it was GREAT.  Thanks for the recommendation, I had the braised ribs, collards and grits - yumm, yummy, yummy w/banana pudding for desert!  We will go back for sur!


----------



## brintee

Lol, awesome *duke*!!

*DC*, im such a dummy, I totally forgot to call your SA!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Poor Fella..... they don't ever see it coming - LOL
> 
> Thanks for coming out yesterday  and the BF and I FINALLY got a chance to hit up Jackson20 - it was GREAT.  Thanks for the recommendation, I had the braised ribs, collards and grits - yumm, yummy, yummy w/banana pudding for desert!  We will go back for sur!



Awesome!  I am so glad that you finally got to try it!  The food is excellent! 

Thanks for the invite!  I enjoyed meeting you.

Oh yes, the guy refused to come pick me up when I needed him, so guess who won't be picking him up from the airport tonight at 9pm?  I told him to call his "boy" whose house he couldn't leave when I needed him to come and get me.

Karma, such a beautiful thing.


----------



## jancedtif

^Yep! Turnabout is fair play!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

you go *duke*!!  what a great way to start the week


----------



## Dukeprincess

jancedtif said:


> ^Yep! Turnabout is fair play!!





moshi_moshi said:


> you go *duke*!!  what a great way to start the week



  I know, I couldn't be happier.  He sounded so hurt on the phone, but he knew he couldn't argue with me because he did it to himself!


----------



## siserilla

Hi ladies!! I got my shoes today!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Good afternoon, ladies. I can't wait to check the reveal thred, siserilla.

Anyone need rain (besides us)? OMG! I am so glad I got home from the airport when I did. We are having a horrible storm right now. I think that this has to be the worst storm we have had (at least that I can remember), for years. We are having straight line winds, that blew the lawn tractor's trailer away from the fence, broke our double gate, blew the BBQ into the yard, our neighbor's BBQ into the creek between our houses & is blowing water in our master bedroom through the lock set on the door. DD & I tried to get the fence fixed, but that wasn't happening & we had to turn off the dog's electric doggie door, so they don't get out of the yard. The worst part about the gate is that our fence is made of cedar posts & rails. It isn't a solid fence. We barely got the trash (out for tomorrow morning) back into the garage, before it got too bad. I stripped my clothes off in the bath tub, but I still need to get a shower before work. I hope the wind stops so I can do something with the gate before I leave.


----------



## Dukeprincess

siserilla said:


> Hi ladies!! I got my shoes today!!



I wanna see!


----------



## jancedtif

siserilla said:


> Hi ladies!! I got my shoes today!!



I saw your VCs!  They're gorgeous!


----------



## BattyBugs

They are an amazing color!


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *B*!


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning ladies!

Hey* Brin* and *Moshi*!!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *jan*!


----------



## brintee

Hi *moshi & jan*!!!


----------



## Miss_Q

Morning ladies!

Just wanted to pop on and say hi before Lil Miss Nugget comes this week. Not sure what day yet but I will know more by the end of today. If you are friends with me on Facebook look for updates.  

I can't believe I'm going to a mommy! It's all becoming real now.


----------



## surlygirl

*Miss Q*!!! so excited for you and D to the H! can't wait to see the lovely Lil Miss Q!


----------



## buzzytoes

Morning Ladies!! 

How exciting MissQ!!! Can't wait to see pics - I'm sure she will be perfect!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yayyyyyy - our little nugget is going to make her debut!!!  I'm so excited and happy for you.   You're going to be a great mommy, pushin' the stroller in CLs


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *MissQ*, *Buzzy*, *Surly* and *DC*!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Good afternoon ladies. It is my Friday night at work & I am so happy for that.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Awww, congrats *Miss_Q*!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Miss_Q said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to pop on and say hi before Lil Miss Nugget comes this week. Not sure what day yet but I will know more by the end of today. If you are friends with me on Facebook look for updates.
> 
> I can't believe I'm going to a mommy! It's all becoming real now.



I am so excited for you.  You will make an amazing mommy!!  I will look for your FB updates.  Good luck with everything.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I can't wait to see Lil Nugget!  I am certain I am going to fall in love the instant I see pics!   I love babies!


----------



## phiphi

*missQ* - this is just so exciting!! good luck this week and all the best - can't wait to see pictures of lil nugget!!


----------



## siserilla

*Duke*, check out my thread

Thanks *batty* and *jance*!

*missQ*, good luck!! I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## CMP86

Good luck miss_Q!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Good morning Ladies!! 

Anybody here?


----------



## RedBottomLover

BlondeBarbie said:


> Good morning Ladies!!
> 
> Anybody here?


Morning blondebarbie


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning ladies!

Hey *Brintee*!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Hi girls! How is it going?


----------



## brintee

*Jannnnn*!!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey* BB*!  It's going well!  How's it going for you?


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Pretty good. Getting super excited for my upcoming trip. I can't believe how long it's been since I dropped by the chat thread!


----------



## jancedtif

^Have a great trip!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Thanks!


----------



## CMP86

Good morning ladies!


----------



## Shainerocks

Miss_Q said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to pop on and say hi before Lil Miss Nugget comes this week. Not sure what day yet but I will know more by the end of today. If you are friends with me on Facebook look for updates.
> 
> I can't believe I'm going to a mommy! It's all becoming real now.



Congrats, Q. Your baby is beautiful.


----------



## Baggaholic

Miss_Q said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to pop on and say hi before Lil Miss Nugget comes this week. Not sure what day yet but I will know more by the end of today. If you are friends with me on Facebook look for updates.
> 
> I can't believe I'm going to a mommy! It's all becoming real now.



That is awesome!!!!!! Can't wait for updates on fb!! 

You're going to be such a great mommy! I'm so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

Dukeprincess said:


> I can't wait to see Lil Nugget!  I am certain I am going to fall in love the instant I see pics!   I love babies!



I'm gonna sit right there with you and hold your hand. I love babies too!


----------



## BattyBugs

Evening ladies. I spent the day at Northpark with my daughter & grandson. I fondled all the Loubies at Neiman's and Nordstrom. We never did make it down to Barney's, though.

How are you all tonight?


----------



## SassySarah

^^ Batty you're funny, "fondled" hehe...  I wish my sinuses would unstuff themselves, this being allergic to everything in Indiana is getting really old.


----------



## BattyBugs

LOL I did fondle them. They feel so nice. I fondled every pair of ladies LV shoes at the LV boutique, too.


----------



## SassySarah

Guess who just recently got their first pair of LV shoes...


----------



## BattyBugs

Oooh, what'd ya get?


----------



## SassySarah

Patent flats in that deep deep burgundy color I can't remember the name. Same color as my clutch


----------



## BattyBugs

I wanted a pair of those, but they didn't have my size. After hours in my Prada booties with the 4" heels, I was looking for something low.


----------



## BattyBugs

Oops, I meant to say Congratulations & I can't wait for the reveal in the LV section. (That's where mine is.)


----------



## siserilla

Hi ladies!! I know of a few of you shop at H&M. Have any of you shopped there recently? If so, is there anything worth driving 2 hours for. I've been wanting to go to H&M but the closest one is in Orlando. However, the closest Neiman Marcus is also in Orlando.


----------



## SassySarah

siserilla said:


> Hi ladies!! I know of a few of you shop at H&M. Have any of you shopped there recently? If so, is there anything worth driving 2 hours for. I've been wanting to go to H&M but the closest one is in Orlando. However, the closest Neiman Marcus is also in Orlando.



Me personally, I used to love it but the last few times I've gone it's been a miss and I've found nothing.  I'm sure in bigger cities it's better though.


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## BattyBugs

Good morning.  I need a nap already this AM.


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning!

*Brintee*!


----------



## BattyBugs

Sounds like my grandson is awake. No peace for grandma, until he and his mommy leave for their play date. Ilovemygrandma, loves his grandma & follows me around the house. It is so flippin' cute!


----------



## brintee

Hi *BB*!!

*Jannnnnnnnnnnnnnn*!! 

Got any fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## jancedtif

^Nope!  I just have homework.  Do you have any grand plans?

Hey *BB*!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Morning Ladies


----------



## brintee

Well my sister is getting married on Saturday and Friday I leave for Florida!!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *DC*!

*Brin* have a great trip and have fun for me!!!


----------



## brintee

Hi *DC*!!

Thanks *Jan*!!


----------



## rdgldy

Hey, ladies!!!  Finally sun in NY!!  Happy day.


----------



## BattyBugs

What a great reason for a trip, brin. Have fun!


----------



## surlygirl

hey, girlies!!! how's everyone doing? miss you all so much, but I've been trying to stay away to resist temptation. I have a discussion topic that I didn't want to start a thread on elsewhere on tPF. so maybe you all can indulge me for a bit? please? 

as I make difficult decisions regarding material possessions, I've had a bit of a revelation. I've always had price ceilings on my purchases, albeit a sliding ceiling! but, my threshold for handbags has always hovered in the mid-range of designers. lately, as I clean out my closet and pull out a few of my older bags, and just don't feel the "wow" for them that I once did. Most of them I still love, but it's not like my shoes where I pull them out even after a few years, and am still reluctant to let them go! so now I'm thinking, have I had it wrong? Should I have been investing in high-end handbags as well as or instead of shoes? I'm so confused! What are your thoughts on this? I know most of you have an excellent handbag and shoe game, but was it a process? Did you start with the bags and bring in the shoes? Both at the same time? I need a plan of action for when I turn the corner on downsizing and go on a closet upswing!

sorry to be so wordy, but I'd love to hear your thoughts on this. although I think I already know considering the fabulous handbags that you all have! I can be pretty hard on my handbags, so I think that's why I've been reluctant to go high-end. I cringe to think what the inside of an LV, B-Bag or *gasp* Chanel would look after a few months with me!

also, any suggestions for classic, yet, sturdy handbags that might work for me?


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning ladies!

hey *B*, *jan*, *DC*, *surly*, *BB*, and *rdgldy*!

have a great vacay *b*!!  so jealous i love flordia!


----------



## rdgldy

*Brintee-* have a wonderful time!!
Hi *Moshi*!
I am heading out to meet friends for lunch.  They do not get the CLs at all, so I expect some comments.


----------



## moshi_moshi

surlygirl said:


> hey, girlies!!! how's everyone doing? miss you all so much, but I've been trying to stay away to resist temptation. I have a discussion topic that I didn't want to start a thread on elsewhere on tPF. so maybe you all can indulge me for a bit? please?
> 
> as I make difficult decisions regarding material possessions, I've had a bit of a revelation. I've always had price ceilings on my purchases, albeit a sliding ceiling! but, my threshold for handbags has always hovered in the mid-range of designers. lately, as I clean out my closet and pull out a few of my older bags, and just don't feel the "wow" for them that I once did. Most of them I still love, but it's not like my shoes where I pull them out even after a few years, and am still reluctant to let them go! so now I'm thinking, have I had it wrong? Should I have been investing in high-end handbags as well as or instead of shoes? I'm so confused! What are your thoughts on this? I know most of you have an excellent handbag and shoe game, but was it a process? Did you start with the bags and bring in the shoes? Both at the same time? I need a plan of action for when I turn the corner on downsizing and go on a closet upswing!
> 
> sorry to be so wordy, but I'd love to hear your thoughts on this. although I think I already know considering the fabulous handbags that you all have! I can be pretty hard on my handbags, so I think that's why I've been reluctant to go high-end. I cringe to think what the inside of an LV, B-Bag or *gasp* Chanel would look after a few months with me!
> 
> also, any suggestions for classic, yet, sturdy handbags that might work for me?


 
originally bags were the first obsession for me.... i remember buying my first LV speedy and the rush i felt leaving the store with the big shopping bag!  i have since sold that bag but have purchased a lot more   i think it's all preference... i prefer to have a bag i know is going to stand the test of time no matter what i do to it.  not that some of the lower end bags arent good but i know that my LV isnt going to have any problems and if it does they'll be fixed (generally free of charge).  in terms of wear, i have a few LVs and bbags and they wear great.  i'm not one of those people to baby the bag, i mean i take care of them but i bought the bag to use it, not for it to sit in my closet.  i have one chanel that i tend to be a little more wary of using....its a light tan color so i worry about rain and stains but overall still looks great.  ysl is great too.... and gucci.

if you are looking for something every day i suggest an LV in the coated canvas if you don't want to spend a lot a lot, if you have the $$ their leathers are very nice!  bbags are great too, the more you use it the better the leather gets imho....if you wanna go the chanel route go for caviar... lambskin is more delicate... wow i could go on and on about bags, LOL!


----------



## brintee

Thanks ladies!! 

Surly, I can be no help, im not a handbag girl


----------



## moshi_moshi

rdgldy said:


> *Brintee-* have a wonderful time!!
> Hi *Moshi*!
> I am heading out to meet friends for lunch. They do not get the CLs at all, so I expect some comments.


 
have a great lunch L!  what CLs are you wearing


----------



## surlygirl

hi, *moshi*! how have you been?

*brin *- congrats to your sis! have fun in florida

*rdgldy *- isn't that funny? a friend of a friend asked me if i was wearing CLs, and jokingly asked "if she could touch them?!" it was only slightly awkward!


----------



## moshi_moshi

surlygirl said:


> hi, *moshi*! how have you been?
> 
> *brin *- congrats to your sis! have fun in florida
> 
> *rdgldy *- isn't that funny? a friend of a friend asked me if i was wearing CLs, and jokingly asked "if she could touch them?!" it was only slightly awkward!


 
its been a good week... my boss is on vacay so i am TCB in the office, i'm so thankful it's been a quiet week!

how about you?


----------



## ElisaBr13

*surly*, I also started with handbags. I bought my first LV bag when i was 18, and i have never let any of them go. And believe it or not its been 9 years since and i have about 7-8 (cant remember) and I wear them all till this date. I recently started my shoe collection, so I may be biased to say that you should def start investing in some nice designer bags


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *rdgldy*, *Moshi* and *Surly*!!  

Have fun at lunch *rdgldy*!  




surlygirl said:


> hey, girlies!!! how's everyone doing? miss you all so much, but I've been trying to stay away to resist temptation. I have a discussion topic that I didn't want to start a thread on elsewhere on tPF. so maybe you all can indulge me for a bit? please?
> 
> as I make difficult decisions regarding material possessions, I've had a bit of a revelation. I've always had price ceilings on my purchases, albeit a sliding ceiling! but, my threshold for handbags has always hovered in the mid-range of designers. lately, as I clean out my closet and pull out a few of my older bags, and just don't feel the "wow" for them that I once did. Most of them I still love, but it's not like my shoes where I pull them out even after a few years, and am still reluctant to let them go! so now I'm thinking, have I had it wrong? Should I have been investing in high-end handbags as well as or instead of shoes? I'm so confused! What are your thoughts on this? I know most of you have an excellent handbag and shoe game, but was it a process? Did you start with the bags and bring in the shoes? Both at the same time? I need a plan of action for when I turn the corner on downsizing and go on a closet upswing!
> 
> sorry to be so wordy, but I'd love to hear your thoughts on this. although I think I already know considering the fabulous handbags that you all have! I can be pretty hard on my handbags, so I think that's why I've been reluctant to go high-end. I cringe to think what the inside of an LV, B-Bag or *gasp* Chanel would look after a few months with me!
> 
> also, any suggestions for classic, yet, sturdy handbags that might work for me?



I've always loved bags and shoes.  But I've mainly bought mid range bags too (except for my 1 Chanel that I've had for years and am scared to wear).  But like you I'm ready to step up and buy a higher end bags.  I'm damn near  torturing myself, cause I want my bag to look great for years.  So I've decided to buy higher end bags and shoes just fewer of both.  I hope my ramblings didn't bore you!  Good luck with your decision!!


----------



## brintee

Thanks *surly*!!


----------



## surlygirl

moshi_moshi said:


> its been a good week... my boss is on vacay so i am TCB in the office, i'm so thankful it's been a quiet week!
> 
> how about you?



I'm good! Still looking for that dream job, but enjoying my time of leisure! It's definitely put a dent in my shopping, but I've been downsizing a bit to give myself some leeway ... no cold turkey for me! 

glad to hear that things are going well! are you excited about fashion week?! I would love to be in the city. it's going to be fantastic! 

thanks for the handbag advice. I've shied away cause the ones that I really love are pretty pricey - LV Mahina, Chanel tote, Balenciaga weekender - but I guess it's the fewer classics vs. several everyday type bags.


----------



## surlygirl

jancedtif said:


> Hey *rdgldy*, *Moshi* and *Surly*!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always loved bags and shoes.  But I've mainly bought mid range bags too (except for my 1 Chanel that I've had for years and am scared to wear).  But like you I'm ready to step up and buy a higher end bags.  I'm damn near  torturing myself, cause I want my bag to look great for years.  So I've decided to buy higher end bags and shoes just fewer of both.  I hope my ramblings didn't bore you!  Good luck with your decision!!



 *jan*!!! thanks for weighing in. I think I need to step up, too! you're absolutely right ... it's quality over quantity!


----------



## strsusc

Morning Ladies! 

*surly* I started with bags, then moved to shoes, but I am always on the lookout for the next great bag/shoe so it is hard for me to have to choose between the two.  If I go the premier designer route for bags, I always buy something classic (jumbo cavier Chanel, LV speedy, Miu Miu, etc) so that even in 10 years they will look good. I think if you are to spend that much money, it better last a long time...


----------



## karwood

Good Morning Ladies!!! Is it Friday yet? Friday or not, I hope everybody is having a lovely day.

I also want to extend my heartfelt congratulations to *Miss_Q* and her DH on the arrival of their beautiful  baby girl,  Kayla!!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

surlygirl said:


> I'm good! Still looking for that dream job, but enjoying my time of leisure! It's definitely put a dent in my shopping, but I've been downsizing a bit to give myself some leeway ... no cold turkey for me!
> 
> glad to hear that things are going well! are you excited about fashion week?! I would love to be in the city. it's going to be fantastic!
> 
> thanks for the handbag advice. I've shied away cause the ones that I really love are pretty pricey - LV Mahina, Chanel tote, Balenciaga weekender - but I guess it's the fewer classics vs. several everyday type bags.


 
good luck with the job search, i know you'll find something eventually! 

i am so excited about fashion week.  i am doing EVERYTHING i can to see if any of our vendors have any pull to get me in anywhere... i wanna go so bad!!  i'll probably be in the city for FNO as well... septs going to be a busy month!  you should come up if you can!

 no problem.....shoes are my cheaper fix... well these days nailpolish/clothes are my cheaper fix seeing all the fall prices, lol.  i LOVE the mahina it's such a gorgeous bag.  which chanel tote, the PST/GST?  my friend has one, it's a great bag.  you can probably get a decent deal on a bbag, RDC and ****** always have good selections and ebay...the bbag forum is great.  as for the classic vs every day i am a terrible judge at that.... i mean a classic is always good to have and also i think that sometimes classics can be every day bags too...if that makes sense?


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *elisa*, *strsusc* and *karwood*!!


----------



## surlygirl

good point, *strsusc*!

*karwood *- yes! congratulations to the newest shoe diva!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

This is actually a very good thought, Surly. 

I've recently had similar thoughts regarding my closet. I've always had a thing for shoes. Granted, when I was younger, I couldn't afford the designer brands I've been buying in the last 8-10 years, but I still loved my shoes. Several years ago, I added bags/purses into the mix. Many of them came from eBay or were purchased from people I know, but my (LV & Chanel mostly) collection grew. What I have found, is that no matter how many purses I have in my closet, I end up rotating the same few. What I ended up doing a couple of months ago, was selling almost all of them, with the exception of the few I use regularly (plus a couple of limited edition or discontinued pieces). I did add the Balenciaga City in Rouge Tomato, since that has been a HG of mine for about 3 years.

Shoes are a whole different animal. While I may not wear every pair, each month, I do wear all the shoes in my closet at one time or another. If I find myself not wearing them (after about a 2 year break), then I evaluate them for removal & either donate or sell them (depending on the brand and condition).

While I still have a few less expensive bags in my closet, these are my main rotation workhorses.

*LV Damier Ebene Hampstead MM* (great, everyday bag): This one holds a ton & will take a beating.
*LV Eden Speedy in Argent*: Very practical. I sprayed the inside & out down with Apple Gard, so it is water & stain resistant.
*Vintage Chanel* (unknown style name) in a Lemony-Lime caviar leather: A great, every day bag that will take a beating.
*LV Epi Cappuchine* in beautiful blue: I had the sticky pockets relined & use this when I travel out of the Country.
Then my B-bag, which will be here any day. 

The rest of my bags don't get much rotation & they are on the consideration list to be chopped, so to speak.

Hopefully, that is the type of answer you are looking for, Surly.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I started with handbags too!  LV FOREVER!


----------



## surlygirl

thanks for responding, *Batty*! that's exactly what I'm looking for. I'd like to get to the point where I have a nice collection of go-to bags. You have some great ones!

*moshi *- I may pop up just to take it all in! but I know I'll be too tempted to purchase! I get what you're saying, and that's what I need to start looking for ... that classic, everyday bag that effortlessly goes with the majority of your wardrobe. not sure which Chanel I like, it's more of a hobo/tote ... big and smooshy?! might be the Cabas? although I did love that huge Chanel tote that Rachel Zoe was carrying on the last episode. it looked like an E/W shape, but it's probably tiny in real life!


----------



## surlygirl

Dukeprincess said:


> I started with handbags too!  LV FOREVER!



I was waiting for you to respond, *Duke*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

surlygirl said:


> I was waiting for you to respond, *Duke*!



Why don't you start with a classic LV bag?  In Damier or Epi Leather.


----------



## phiphi

good afternoon ladies!! hope everyone is having a great day!!

such fabulous news about *missQ* - congratulations to her and her DH. (can't wait to see pics of the newest CL/tpf member!)

hi *surly*! that is a great question. IMHO, whether you buy a high end purse or not, you have to love them for the style etc. if you get a high end one, i'd say go for a classic style. but even at that it has to be love with capital letters, or it will stay on the shelf. 

when i've approached buying a purse i look at the shape every woman needs - a shoulder bag, a hobo/slouchy shape, a clutch, a tote, etc. 1 of each no matter the brand but one you love. HTH!


----------



## brintee

Hey* kar, p, and duke!!
*
*Kar*, I need a pep talk, I hate flying and I have to this saturday


----------



## karwood

brintee said:


> Hey* kar, p, and duke!!*
> 
> *Kar*, I need a pep talk, I hate flying and I have to this saturday


 

Are you afraid of flying or do you simply hate flying?


----------



## Dukeprincess

*karwood!* waving!


----------



## karwood

Dukeprincess said:


> *karwood!* waving!


 

Hey Sweetie!!!!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Surly* ... don't you have some sort of REVEAL to do?


----------



## surlygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *Surly* ... don't you have some sort of REVEAL to do?



:shame:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

surlygirl said:


> :shame:


 
Don't make me start a chant!!

*Reveal reveal reveal!!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hahahahahaha *Naked* are you bullying *surly?* 

Thoughts on these boots ladies?  I am on the fence
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2#ht_5005wt_912


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

:boxing::boxing:


----------



## surlygirl

thanks, *phi*! yes, it has to be LOVE! and I do love some of my kick-around bags, but I think they're more casual, weekend bags. Where if I had more classic bags, I think they could work for many situations. thanks for chiming in & you're spot on with the list of shapes that every gal needs!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*surly* you better do a reveal or I am not sure what *Naked *might do to you....

Any new shoes on the horizon for you *Kar?*  I need some eye candy!


----------



## phiphi

hi *nakie & kar*!! *waving* 

someone say _reveal_!?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Any advice on the boots?

HELP MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## brintee

umm, I think its a mixture of the two  I actually think im afraid of not being in control...



karwood said:


> Are you afraid of flying or do you simply hate flying?


----------



## brintee

*REVEAL REVEAL REVEAL!!* 

*Duke*, lovvvvvvvvvvvvvvee!! Get them NOW!!


----------



## karwood

Dukeprincess said:


> Any advice on the boots?
> 
> HELP MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


 

I have the suede Ginervas and I love them!!!! I have worn mine like crazy over the fall and winter seasons. I think you get them get them, but I would first ask the seller what are the defects.


----------



## Dukeprincess

karwood said:


> I have the suede Ginervas and I love them!!!! I have worn mine like crazy over the fall and winter seasons. I think you get them get them, but I would first ask the seller what are the defects.



I asked *Kar* and she said it was just that some of the suede on the platform was matted down since they had been lying in a box for awhile.

My concern is that these aren't Ginervas.  I thought Ginervas zipped on the side and not the back.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ Ginervas do zip on the side. Are they babels?


----------



## Dukeprincess

No clue *nakie.*


----------



## surlygirl

the toe looks kinda snubbed, but it could just be the angle. what's the snubbed toe boot? alta somethings? not sure on the name.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Any advice on the boots?
> 
> HELP MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


 
Get 'em!!!!!!

and what bag was that you were carrying this weekend?  It was beautiful, I can see me using it for work and play.  

*Surly *- I have no advice, but I can give you a big 'ole 

Have a fun time, *Brin*

Congrats *Miss_Q* - so happy for you and DH.


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Get 'em!!!!!!
> 
> and what bag was that you were carrying this weekend?  It was beautiful, I can see me using it for work and play.
> 
> *Surly *- I have no advice, but I can give you a big 'ole
> 
> Have a fun time, *Brin*
> 
> Congrats *Miss_Q* - so happy for you and DH.



Hey *DC*, my bag is the Tivoli GM.  She is my favorite and holds tons!


----------



## karwood

brintee said:


> umm, I think its a mixture of the two  I actually think im afraid of not being in control...


 
Most importantly, remember that flying is very safe. 

Give yourself much time before your flight to get to the airport. By doing this, you will avoid the feeling of being stressed, rushed and not in control, especially when going through the security lines. 

Also, I honestly think it helps to meet the pilot before the flight. Most pilots are happy to discuss what to expect on particular flights. I have had passenger talk to the pilots prior to the flight and they have felt better and reassured. I promise, a short visit with the pilot will make turning control over to the flight crew much easier.


----------



## strsusc

*missQ and DH* congrats on the most special kind of delivery! 
*duke* those boots look incredible and the price...I say go for it! 
*surly* I can not believe you have been holding out on us?  Here was are talking about handbags and you have a new pair to show...I'm with naked...here comes the chanting..


----------



## brintee

You are right. I know I will be fine, its just the couple days beforehand that I hate. Thanks 



karwood said:


> Most importantly, remember that flying is very safe.
> 
> Give yourself much time before your flight to get to the airport. By doing this, you will avoid the feeling of being stressed, rushed and not in control, especially when going through the security lines.
> 
> Also, I honestly think it helps to meet the pilot before the flight. Most pilots are happy to discuss what to expect on particular flights. I have had passenger talk to the pilots prior to the flight and they have felt better and reassured. I promise, a short visit with the pilot will make turning control over to the flight crew much easier.


----------



## strsusc

stay strong *brintee!!!*


----------



## rdgldy

moshi_moshi said:


> have a great lunch L!  what CLs are you wearing


just read this now-St. Pierres!!


----------



## brintee

hehe, thanks sweets! 



strsusc said:


> stay strong *brintee!!!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

You will be fine *B.  *


----------



## rdgldy

*brin,* you will be fine!! I am not the biggest fan of flying, but you'll be on and off the plane before you know it.  The end result will be worth it.

*MissQ*: huge congratulations.  I know you will be an amazing mom.

*Surly*, what is all this reveal talk???  Regarding bags, I was totally about the shoes first.  My bags were mid-range-HH, Botkier, Coach.  Thanks to all the bad influences here I am now buying YSL, Chanel, Lanvin.......and have not stopped.  I do love my medium YSL downtowns for everyday.  I have 3 in patent-they are huge, real workhorses and beautiful.  Good luck on the search.

My lunch was lovely-no one commented on the shoes, but I ate so much.  Feeling very stuffed right now.


----------



## moshi_moshi

rdgldy said:


> just read this now-St. Pierres!!


 
love these!!

you'll be okay *B*


----------



## phiphi

*L* - love the st. pierres on you!! glad you had a great lunch!
sweet *B* - you can do it - i know you can!


----------



## moshi_moshi

im going over dbfs tonight.... if my nitoinimois aren't there tonight i am going to throw a hissy fit!! lol  seller marked on ebay that they sent them out on saturday... and for $18.00 id like to think that i got priority mail!


----------



## phiphi

moshi_moshi said:


> im going over dbfs tonight.... if my nitoinimois aren't there tonight i am going to throw a hissy fit!! lol  seller marked on ebay that they sent them out on saturday... and for $18.00 id like to think that i got priority mail!


 
release *moshi*'s nitos!  we need pics! we need pics!


----------



## BattyBugs

I second that! We need pics!


----------



## BattyBugs

Wish me luck. I'm about to put on a pair of shorts & my Lulys. I'm going to practice on the treadmill to see how long I can last.


----------



## strsusc

^would love to see that pic!  Good luck *batty*!!


----------



## amazigrace

*brin,* I used to hate to fly too, and just like you, it was the entire two days before. I'd go into a depression and hardly be able to pack. It was awful! Then I took a 'fear of flying' class when an AA pilot in Dallas, and it was very helpful. But lately, it's been happening again. Not sure why. Once I'm on the plane, I'm fine - it's just those two days before. I hope you have an easier time of it this time. It really is debilitating. Good luck, sweets!


----------



## surlygirl

good morning, ladies!

*naked *outed me!  I do have a reveal, so I'll try to take some pics today and post in the "show us whatcha got" thread.

thanks again for the input on handbags! I love hearing about what handbags all of you stylish ladies have and want to have. And I'm not ready to dive into any of the handbag sub-forums!


----------



## SassySarah

Can't wait to see Surly!


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning ladies!!

*surly* i'll be waiting for your reveal!!


----------



## surlygirl

I think you'll like them, *Sassy*!

any news on the nitois, *moshi*?


----------



## BattyBugs

Good morning, ladies.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Yayayaya *moshi*!  Can't wait to see the Nitos!

Oooh what did you get *Surly?* 

Good Morning all!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*surly*/*duke* - they tried to delivery them yesterday but DBF was out.... hopefully today!!

hopefully a fabulous reveal tonight...i'm nervous!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww, they will come *moshi!* I can't wait to see!


----------



## phiphi

good morning ladies!!

hope you get your UHGs today *moshi*! they will be amazing on you!


----------



## strsusc

morning ladies!!!

Moshi, hope you get that UHG delivery today!


----------



## NANI1972

*Duke*- Thanks for posting the Engins in D&S, I got them! More than I wanted to pay but I know they are HTF.


----------



## strsusc

^yeah!!!  Congrats *nani*; you are on a roll!


----------



## NANI1972

Thanks! Hope they work out for me.


----------



## SassySarah

Have you ladies ever tried reflexology?  I did today on a whim, and it amazingly has cleared up my sinuses and released the pain I was having in my lower back/right hip area for months now.


----------



## BattyBugs

I did my errands today & am sitting here (only iPod) with an adorable 20 mo old. If I sit at my computer, he pokes the keys. LOL


----------



## RedBottomLover

SassySarah said:


> Have you ladies ever tried reflexology?  I did today on a whim, and it amazingly has cleared up my sinuses and released the pain I was having in my lower back/right hip area for months now.


I've always wanted to try it, just hadn't had the chance yet because I've been so busy but I will definitely be trying it soon!


----------



## lulabee

Hellllooooooo.....????


----------



## SassySarah

Hiya Lulabee!!!


----------



## lulabee

^^Hi!


----------



## BattyBugs

Good evening ladies. It is my Monday night at work.


----------



## SassySarah

BattyBugs said:


> Good evening ladies. It is my Monday night at work.



Doesn't sound too fun Batty.


----------



## BattyBugs

These 12 hour shifts can sometimes drag, but ever since my daughter & grandson moved in with us, I get no peace at home. My little darlin' loves his grandma.


----------



## SassySarah

BattyBugs said:


> These 12 hour shifts can sometimes drag, but ever since my daughter & grandson moved in with us, I get no peace at home. My little darlin' loves his grandma.



Awww that's good at least!


----------



## BattyBugs

He is so cute. But hubby & I have had an empty nest for about 3 years now, plus my hubby works out of the Country on a 4 week rotation schedule. I'm used to having the house to myself for a month at a time, so having someone constantly around is rough, no matter how adorable they are.


----------



## Popsicool

^^ *Batty* I can so understand how much you'd miss your space. I used to live in my nice quiet house with just one person but since my brother got sick we moved into my mum's massive house and while it's lovely being around family, sometimes I just want to hide in the closet (the shoe closet of course!) with my book and a flashlight. But anyway, yay for family!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love them to death, but I wish she would quit bringing the baby in to wake me up. I need my sleep for these 12 hour overnight shifts. *sigh*


----------



## cts900

Hope every one of you ladies (and gents) have had fabulous weekends!!!


----------



## NANI1972

BattyBugs said:


> Love them to death, but I wish she would quit bringing the baby in to wake me up. I need my sleep for these 12 hour overnight shifts. *sigh*


 

Why don't you ask her to let you wake up when you are ready. It's great that he loves his grandma but you need your rest to keep up with him!


----------



## BattyBugs

I have, Nani. She is not quite 21 & the world revolves around her. She even took DGS to her best friend's baby shower (this was a while ago), because she was sure everyone would love to fawn over him & her. I tried to explain that it was all about her friend, but she disagreed with me.


----------



## chelleybelley

Good morning Laaaaaaaaadies!!  Where is everyone here?!

:tumbleweed:


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning ladies!!


----------



## phiphi

hi *chelley & jan*!!! 

hope you are doing well!


----------



## oxox

Hi everyone! This is my first time posting in the chat thread but I'm doing some serious procrastination tonight! My favourite? Go on tPF!


----------



## siserilla

Good morning lovelies!!


----------



## jeshika

Good morning ladies!!!! why am i working, again?


----------



## chelleybelley

hey *jan, P, oxox, sis, & jeshika*!  how is everyone doing?


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

jeshika said:


> Good morning ladies!!!! why am i working, again?



To be able to buy shoes!


----------



## oxox

Morning! 
I'm off to sleep though. xP It's 1am here!


----------



## indypup

Morning ladies!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Good Morning all.


----------



## Dukeprincess

And *Indy* today is September 1st, you are no longer banned!


----------



## indypup

Gotta change my siggy!!  LOL!  But I'm still going to follow the one-out-one-in rule!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^What's up next for you?

I am lost in the land of LV, so I will be acquiring a bag in a week or two.


----------



## indypup

No idea.  I'm watching a few pairs on Ebay right now that I might pounce on, depending on the ending price.  The pairs I really want just aren't making appearances in my size!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Same here.  Nothing I am really dying for at present.

Nothing but a new purse!


----------



## indypup

What are you getting???


----------



## Dukeprincess

You will have to wait and see!  :ninja:


----------



## BattyBugs

Morning ladies. My grandson is keeping me busy, but as soon as I get some time, I need to take photos of one of my long time HGs.


----------



## indypup

I cannot take all of this suspense!  How 'bout a hint *Duke*?  And *Batty*, you too!


----------



## CMP86

Morning ladies!


----------



## RedBottomLover

CMP86 said:


> Morning ladies!


hey there! how are you?


----------



## CMP86

I'm doing alright. Feeling nauseous but that is normal. How are you?


----------



## RedBottomLover

CMP86 said:


> I'm doing alright. Feeling nauseous but that is normal. How are you?


There's nothing you can do to help ease the nausea? I'm doing pretty good, classes started up again this week and it's a pain already.


----------



## CMP86

I've tried most over the counter stuff that is on the okay list when you are pregnant and it doesn't help. I'm scheduling my first OB appointment today for hopefully next week and they may be able to give me something.


----------



## RedBottomLover

Well I hope you feel better soon and they can do something to help! I couldn't imagine feeling nauseous all the time. How far along are you now?


----------



## BattyBugs

I managed to get photos during grandson's nap. I'm going to try and put one up in the non-CL thread real quick.


----------



## CMP86

I'm about 7 and a half weeks. So right in the middle of the first trimester.


----------



## BattyBugs

Look at all the aunties your baby has, cmp?


----------



## CMP86

I know really. This child is going to be so loved by so many people. I'm really excited about it.


----------



## RedBottomLover

CMP86 said:


> I know really. This child is going to be so loved by so many people. I'm really excited about it.


Aw our little tpf family!


----------



## SassySarah

Good morning ladies! I drove by Napa outlets yesterday and just googled and see there's a Barneys outlet there!!! Anyone ever been???  I'm definitely checking it out later today!


----------



## rock_girl

Hi Sassy -

Hope you are having fun!  I  Napa, well wine country in general...   The Napa/Sonoma area used to be part of the territory I manage, but not anymore.  :cry:

I've been to the Napa Outlets several times, and as Roussel said in the SF CL shopping thread...they are hit or miss.  You might call the outlet and find out when new stock arrives, that way you can time your visit to maximize your odds of finding something good.

Good luck and enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## rock_girl

CMP86 said:


> I'm about 7 and a half weeks. So right in the middle of the first trimester.


 
Congratulations!!!


----------



## CMP86

rock_girl said:


> Congratulations!!!



Thanks rock_girl!


----------



## BattyBugs

There are some amazing outlets in Cabazon (So CA) & also between Austin & San Antonio. DH & I usually stop there when we go down to our condo in Corpus Christi. We have had it rented out, but I think we need a trip down to check on it soon.


----------



## NANI1972

Hi Ladies! OT question. I was looking in the Louis Vuitton forum and could not find a deals/steals thread like we have here. Does anyone know if they have one or did I miss it. Can you please direct me where to find it? Thanks!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...tton-finds-please-read-rules-page-535872.html


----------



## NANI1972

Thanks Naked, I did see that but was thinking it was an authentication thread.


----------



## SassySarah

rock_girl said:


> Hi Sassy -
> 
> Hope you are having fun!  I  Napa, well wine country in general...   The Napa/Sonoma area used to be part of the territory I manage, but not anymore.  :cry:
> 
> I've been to the Napa Outlets several times, and as Roussel said in the SF CL shopping thread...they are hit or miss.  You might call the outlet and find out when new stock arrives, that way you can time your visit to maximize your odds of finding something good.
> 
> Good luck and enjoy the rest of your trip!



Thanks rock girl! No CL's but I can't complain about Prada patent wedges for less than $200!


----------



## strsusc

^*sassy* sounds like you will have more goodies to share when you return!


----------



## NANI1972

Good Friday morning ladies. I'm thinking of purchasing a new bag. I have been buying Coach for a while now and want something else (sorry Coach time to move on). I would like opinions from you all. What should I get? Are LVs still as popular as they use to be? Badgley Mischka? Miu miu? I know Balenciagas are beautiful but I don't want to spend a bunch either. I am seriously thinking about the monogram LV Theda (Is this roomy enough). Any thoughts?


----------



## moshi_moshi

*nani *- i could talk about bags forever!  lol, they were my first obsession, shoes are just cheaper   LVs are always great for every day in the coated canvas... if you have the $$$ the leathers are great too... YSL has great bags... bal too... have you considered looking into a pre loved bal?  imho the leather gets better with wear anyway!

what style are you looking for?


----------



## NANI1972

A good shoulder bag. I was considering a pre owned LV monogram Theda. Or ya I would love a pre owned Bal!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^If you like the Theda, you should consider the Thames GM.  Comes in Mono and Damier.

I am a LV fanatic, so of course I am going to be the #1 LV enabler.


----------



## NANI1972

I just looked at the Thames GM,  I do like it but there is just something about the Theda, I have always liked that style. I think it's the ruching on the sides and the buckle that does it for me.


----------



## Dukeprincess

There are a few on eBay now, so hopefully you can snag a good deal.  

I like huge bags, so I am probably the wrong person to ask!


----------



## compulsive

*Duke*, I was just looking at your siggy & I just got the Epi Brea MM in Noir the other day  from my mom!  I'm so in  with it too.


----------



## Dukeprincess

compulsive said:


> *Duke*, I was just looking at your siggy & I just got the Epi Brea MM in Noir the other day  from my mom!  I'm so in  with it too.



WHAT?!   I am SOOOOOOOOOO JEALOUS!  

My BFF is coming in town for my birthday next week and is forcing me to wait for her to go buy it from the boutique.


----------



## compulsive

I can't wait for you to get it! It will be worth the wait


----------



## Dukeprincess

I  that bag.  It screams classic and sophisticated to me!

What a nice gift from Mom, *V!*


----------



## compulsive

I so agree with you! I tried it on with a blazer, jeans, and heels and it is just  She bought it for me while she was in Paris. Can't leave the mothership w/out some goodies! Now I know why you love LV so much.. I love the leather!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You are killing me!  I just want to leave work and speed to the LV Boutique!  

Must.wait.for.BFF.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Did Mom get you any CLs too?


----------



## compulsive

Maybe you can go just to try it on  Just to admire it's beauty of course. No CLs.. she doesn't understand that habit yet. I've been trying to get her into shoes and it's slowly working! She recently purchased 2 pairs of Jimmy Choo's so hopefully soon lol.


----------



## NANI1972

Hmmm. Duke now you have me wondering if the Theda would be too small for me? I know it's not a big bag. But it it large enough for a large wallet and some other items? It's about 14x8x4 right?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Honestly *Nani* I haven't seen the Theda in person in years, but I remember the PM being very small because my friend had one.  The GM is a bit bigger, but not huge.  You could fit a wallet, phone and few small items.  

The "smallest" LV bag I own (besides my Zippy wallet) is the Tulum PM, which really isn't that little at all.


----------



## Dukeprincess

compulsive said:


> Maybe you can go just to try it on  Just to admire it's beauty of course. No CLs.. she doesn't understand that habit yet. I've been trying to get her into shoes and it's slowly working! She recently purchased 2 pairs of Jimmy Choo's so hopefully soon lol.



My boutique had sold out of the MM in Noir, probably a blessing in disguise!

The GM in Electric Black is amazing, but HUGE.


----------



## RedBottomLover

does anyone know how the Altadama runs? small, TTS, large? HELP!!


----------



## rdgldy

Which season???  My pythons are 1/2 up from my US size, but I heard this season's patents are running bigger.


----------



## NANI1972

My Eel ADs are a 1/2 size up from my U.S. size.


----------



## RedBottomLover

This season's patent ones. The SA said they ran big this season but I wanted to double check and see if anyone else said the same.


----------



## rdgldy

I heard the same, running TTS.


----------



## SassySarah

Ladies what do you think of the Miss Fast? Yay or nay? I do like them and think they could be versatile for fall. On hold and trying to decide on them.


----------



## CMP86

I'm personally a Nay. I don't like the shape of the shoes.


----------



## BattyBugs

I don't really care for their shape, either & you know I'm a boot/bootie girl.


----------



## Popsicool

Another one for Nay. There is something about the way they look that doesn't agree with me. In addition to the fact that they look like you could walk straight out of them.


----------



## rdgldy

I really don't care for them.


----------



## SassySarah

Hmmmm I guess it's a no then. Thanks ladies!


----------



## belovaldi

ladies, what do you think is the most comfortable style of CL? i'm looking for something to wear on daily/weekly basis so perhaps something that is 10cm or less? any ideas would be appreciated


----------



## BattyBugs

Morning ladies! Just enjoying my coffee, before I have to go out and start mowing the yard.


----------



## Popsicool

belovaldi said:


> ladies, what do you think is the most comfortable style of CL? i'm looking for something to wear on daily/weekly basis so perhaps something that is 10cm or less? any ideas would be appreciated



You could probably start with Simple pumps in either 100 or 85. They're comfy and classic.

You should visit a boutique or a retailed and try them on - different feet find different styles comfy. HTH


----------



## jeshika

quick question ladies... does *speedah* live in texas? i remember reading that unscrupulous ebayers had previously tried to use her pictures in their auctions...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Crepe...37561?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eafb60639

edit: pretty sure that's not her auction. i've sent her a message warning her...


----------



## strsusc

evening ladies!  

Any new fun purchases to share?!?


----------



## handbag_newbie

aww thanks *strsusc*, they would definitely be a pick-me-up right now! 

_For those who PMed me wondering where I was_: sorry for not responding...I've been absent for the past few days because I have been hanging out with my family. First, we found out that my aunt's leukemia is back after four years of remission, so I have been spending time with her before she is admitted back into the hospital on Tuesday. Then, we are coming up on the one year mark of my brother's murder, who was killed in a drive-by shooting last Labor Day weekend. 

Next year, can you all do as the Green Day song says and "wake me up when September ends" as Labor Day weekends have sucked the past two years. Thanks so much for your concern and all you ladies are awesome


----------



## cts900

jeshika said:


> quick question ladies... does *speedah* live in texas? i remember reading that unscrupulous ebayers had previously tried to use her pictures in their auctions...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Crepe...37561?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eafb60639
> 
> edit: pretty sure that's not her auction. i've sent her a message warning her...



Yup, that was the shoe/photo used before.  You are awesome for catching that and alerting her to it jesh! 

Hi there ladies! No purchases here, but I hope everyone is having a great holiday weekend!


----------



## NANI1972

Handbag- So sorry to here about your aunt and brother. I have an aunt who is struggling with brain tumors and cancer, and I just lost my father unexpectedly in July. I can truly emphathise with what you are going through. Just want to let you know that you can count on me for any support you may need.


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm at work & resisting any purchases...for now.


----------



## handbag_newbie

aww thanks *nani* and I'm sorry about losing your father unexpectedly. 

It's so different when someone is sick and you can plan to say goodbye "properly", but it's another to hear a voicemail saying that someone died and feel so helpless. What's my grieving and coping mechanism, looking at, buying, and seeing you lovely ladies get some awesome CLs


----------



## jeshika

cts900 said:


> Yup, that was the shoe/photo used before.  You are awesome for catching that and alerting her to it jesh!
> 
> Hi there ladies! No purchases here, but I hope everyone is having a great holiday weekend!



thanks *cts*! i would hate for someone to get scammed...

and no purchases for me... i'm trying to stay good...


----------



## BattyBugs

Handbag, I am so very sorry about your Aunt's leukemia & the anniversary of your brother's death. You have friends who are here for you.


----------



## BellaShoes

Handbag, I am so sorry for the time you are having right now... sending you warm hugs and fabulous thoughts. May you find serenity in your brother's memory and your aunt, may she find strength in your heart


----------



## cts900

oh, *handbag*, I am sending all of the positive energy your way that I have in my heart.  Both of my kids are named after loved ones we lost far too early and tragically so I truly know what you are going through.  You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## handbag_newbie

jeshika said:


> quick question ladies... does *speedah* live in texas? i remember reading that unscrupulous ebayers had previously tried to use her pictures in their auctions...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Crepe...37561?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eafb60639
> 
> edit: pretty sure that's not her auction. i've sent her a message warning her...



I saw that too! Didn't even take the watermark off! I figured that she'd post her own auction, not say that it didn't fit the wife


----------



## KlassicKouture

*handbag*, please know that you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers right now.


----------



## handbag_newbie

BattyBugs said:


> Handbag, I am so very sorry about your Aunt's leukemia & the anniversary of your brother's death. You have friends who are here for you.



thanks so much *batty*, I am so blessed to have people here to consider friends and not just "thread buddies"



BellaShoes said:


> Handbag, I am so sorry for the time you are having right now... sending you warm hugs and fabulous thoughts. May you find serenity in your brother's memory and your aunt, may she find strength in your heart



*bella: *she is a strong woman, which makes it so hard to see her in a vulnerable state again. Hopefully they caught it soon enough before it spreads into her blood stream and she can recover swiftly. I feel my brother all around me and even though I miss him so much, I need to share my memories of him with his daughter, who was one month old when he passed



cts900 said:


> oh, *handbag*, I am sending all of the positive energy your way that I have in my heart.  Both of my kids are named after loved ones we lost far too early and tragically so I truly know what you are going through.  You and your family are in my thoughts.



I'm sorry you had tragic losses as well *cts*, but it warms my heart that their memory is living through your kid's names



KlassicKouture said:


> *handbag*, please know that you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers right now.



thanks for the prayers *kk*

thanks everyone, I love you all


----------



## cts900

^^


----------



## RedBottomLover

*handbag* im sorry to hear you're going through a rough time right now. i just found out that my aunt's cancer is back as well and it has spread to her liver, so i know how you feel. im here if you need to talk doll!


----------



## siserilla

hello everyone!


----------



## BattyBugs

Hi sis.


----------



## CMP86

Evening ladies! How are we doing tonight?


----------



## SassySarah

Hi ladies!  I'm back from my Cali trip, unpacked and all laundry done!  Now I can sleep... and return to TPF!  No CL finds on the trip, however got a few other indulgences.


----------



## CMP86

Very nice Sassy. 

I spent part of my afternoon at the ER only to be told that I was having an anxiety attack.


----------



## BattyBugs

Welcome home, Sarah. 
CMP, please take care of yourself.


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## KlassicKouture

for everyone. You're all in my thoughts today!!


----------



## NANI1972

Good Morning everybody! 

Brin- I got an email back from Motcomb today I was inquiring about the Leopard MB 120 again. They responded saying they did not order them again. I am devistated, They were an exclusive there right, why wouldn't they get them again? I'm hoping maybe they will be realeased at another boutique. So sad, I have my  set on them. Just wished I would have known they were around a few months ago. :cry:


----------



## brintee

Ohhhh sweets im so sorry!  I will keep my eye out on the bay for you!!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey ladies!!!

*Brin*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brintee

*Jannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn*!!  Love your avi!! How are you?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hello everyone.


----------



## SassySarah

Hi everyone!  A few days ago I posted pics in this thread with the Miss Fast wanting opinions, no one seemed to like them.  However, I think I really DO like them... and still want them... what to do...


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Sassy*, I say get them! Especially if you can't stop thinking about them. I think they look great on you.


----------



## RedBottomLover

SassySarah said:


> Hi everyone!  A few days ago I posted pics in this thread with the Miss Fast wanting opinions, no one seemed to like them.  However, I think I really DO like them... and still want them... what to do...


get them! if you love them that's all that matters.


----------



## NANI1972

*Sassy*- I actually like those especially in the Leopard! Are they managable to walk in and do they feel secure on your feet?


----------



## BattyBugs

Sarah, if you are still thinking about them, then maybe you should get them. It shouldn't matter that other people don't like the way they look. That's why there are so many different styles out there...for differing tastes.


----------



## SassySarah

Ok maybe I was just wanting some enabling lol. I'm going to try to hold out a few weeks until cooler weather. Nani I thought they were comfortable and they did not feel like they were falling off me. With stretching who knows though.


----------



## BattyBugs

I always thought they were cute, until I saw them on a model in an ad somewhere. It was then that I realized they were not going to be for me.


----------



## jenayb

Sass, I just recently purchased the Miss Fast and love them. I say go for it.


----------



## SassySarah

jenaywins said:


> Sass, I just recently purchased the Miss Fast and love them. I say go for it.



Jenay did you go TTS?  I tried on a half size down because they didn't have my TTS, the toes were tight but the rest fit, so I'm wondering with stretching how they will be.  BTW love your new avatar!!!


----------



## jenayb

SassySarah said:


> Jenay did you go TTS?  I tried on a half size down because they didn't have my TTS, the toes were tight but the rest fit, so I'm wondering with stretching how they will be.  BTW love your new avatar!!!



Thank you, lady. I'm debating them still...... 

For the Miss Fast, I had to go a half size up. I was told they won't stretch much by my SA....


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning ladies!!



brintee said:


> *Jannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn*!!  Love your avi!! How are you?



Thanks!  I  my avy too!  I'm fine sweets!  Sorry for the late reply, but school this semester is kicking my a$$!



Dukeprincess said:


> Hello everyone.



Hey *Duke*!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning ladies 

hey *jan*!

long day in nyc today


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies!!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Moshi* and *Brin*!!


----------



## handbag_newbie

Good morning everybody!


----------



## brintee

Hi *moshi & jan*!! Ughh I started school too. Im trying to get an two 8-week classes finished in 2 weeks


----------



## jancedtif

^God bless you!


----------



## BattyBugs

I hope the Dallas area ladies are okay. The Seagoville tornado that touched down was thankfully several miles South and West of us, but Dallas had at least 3 that touched down in the City.

Check in, please!!!


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

Morning to the Tpf'ers in Europe


----------



## Nieners

Good morning everyone! 
Oh how I've been neglecting this thread haha, I need to start working on that but I'm so busy lately..
started a new job, new classes.. so I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## YaYa3

morning, *b!!*


----------



## brintee

Hi *yaya*!!!  How are you??


----------



## phiphi

morning* yaya and B*! how are you lovely ladies today?


----------



## brintee

Hi *p*!!!  I am good! I went to go get gas this morning and the sign said $2.65, but the pump said $1.65! I was sooo excited! lol

How are you?


----------



## handbag_newbie

Good morning Imelda, Nieners, YaYa, brintee, phiphi, and everyone else 

*Update:* I am going to visit my aunt today in the hospital. They were able to get her a room after having to wait 14 hours since nobody could find her admission papers. She was in the ER until then but now she is in her own room. She asked me to shave her head because she can't go through the trauma of seeing it fall out after the chemo treatments, so that's what I'll be doing today after I get out of work.

I hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Tomorrow is my birthday!!! I  the month of September!


----------



## brintee

Yayyyyy* duke*! Happy early Birthday!!!!


----------



## brintee

Does anyone have a Bloomies SA??


----------



## Dukeprincess

Ugh oh, what you getting *B?*

Thanks!  I love my birthday!


----------



## phiphi

yay! birthdays rock!! hope you get tons of presents *duke*!

ooohh what are you getting *b*!


----------



## brintee

Ummm just looking for some DVF


----------



## Dukeprincess

Ruh roh....:ninja:


----------



## phiphi

ahhh dvf... *b* - you are talking to the right crowd (right, *duke*?). lol. i have to say that it is by far some of the best made clothing ever. (pretty and colourful too)


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey now...what do you mean?  I don't buy a lot of DVF stuff, do I?


----------



## phiphi

^^ nope not at all! 

what are you checking out *b*?


----------



## brintee

The hot sale is $25 off of every $100? Is that correct?


----------



## brintee

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...495237&BagDate=09/09/2010 : ba-xx-xx-xx.index


----------



## phiphi




----------



## Dukeprincess

Wait what hot sale?  I don't know about it....

That coat is expensive!


----------



## brintee

Lol, yes that is why I need a sale! 

There is a thread in the deals forum with info in it. I think it starts tomorrow...



Dukeprincess said:


> Wait what hot sale?  I don't know about it....
> 
> That coat is expensive!


----------



## brintee

phiphi said:


>


----------



## phiphi

ruh roh.. sale.. at bloomies.. la la la, i didn't hear that...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Sale?  Somebody said SALE?


----------



## YaYa3

morning, my friends, *duke and phi!*  i posted and then left my computer.  haha!  thanks for the sale intelligence, *b!*  i guess i'll have to go take a peak.  

*duke,* happy early birthday to you, love.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *YaYa*


----------



## phiphi

*yaya*!! how are you doing? i was procrastinating but since you're here too.. well, i'll just stay a wee bit longer to play!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I love this DVF 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...tid%3D13606%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## brintee

Ohhh that is GORG *duke*! Birthday pressie!!


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## NANI1972

Dukeprincess said:


> I love this DVF
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...tid%3D13606%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


 

Lovely dress, how does the sizing run on DVF dresses, I am a DVF virgin.


----------



## Dukeprincess

NANI1972 said:


> Lovely dress, how does the sizing run on DVF dresses, I am a DVF virgin.



It depends on the type of dress really. I usually size up for her though.  My wraps tend to be an 8 (I am usually a 4-6 in dresses) and in that dress, I'd likely get a 6 or an 8 too.


----------



## Dukeprincess

misselizabeth22 said:


>



Enabler!   You and *B!*


----------



## brintee

Look who's talkin' 



Dukeprincess said:


> Enabler!   You and *B!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

Whaaaaaaaaaaat?  Who you talkin bout?


----------



## brintee




----------



## Dukeprincess

I am so excited for my birthday festivities!  I am so ready to leave work (my last day for the week!) and start my birthday celebrations!


----------



## strsusc

^yeah Happy BDay *Duke!!!!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

strsusc said:


> ^yeah Happy BDay *Duke!!!!*



Aww, thanks dear!


----------



## NANI1972

_HAPPY BIRTHDAY DUKE!!!!!!_

OMG my aircondition at home is broken. Im sweating bullets!


----------



## MadameElle

NANI1972 said:


> OMG my aircondition at home is broken. Im sweating bullets!



I know how you feel Nani.  Mine broke this past weekend.  I couldn't take the heat and had to buy a portable AC --- which took money away from my CL fund.


----------



## NANI1972

DF is on the way to get window units from the parents house now. Isn't it funny that when things like this happen you automatically think "this is really going to put a dent in my CL funds". I might have to get a new AC unit, yikes there goes some major CL fundage.


----------



## RedBottomLover

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DUKEPRINCESS!!* artyhat:


----------



## rdgldy

Happy Birthday,* Duke*!!!


----------



## cts900

Happy Birthday, * Duke*...my fellow Virgo love!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Awww, thanks ladies...I have 2.5 hours and then it is officially my birthday!

You guys make me feel so loved!


----------



## cts900

^^You_ are_ loved, sugar plum.  I hope you are treated like a princess all day long.


----------



## phiphi

good evening ladies! *waves*

loving the birthday countdown *duke* - hope you have a fabulous day!


----------



## cts900

Hi sweet phi!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I  you *cts!*


----------



## phiphi

hi *cts*! how are you doing?

1.5 hours to go *duke*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> hi *cts*! how are you doing?
> 
> 1.5 hours to go *duke*!


----------



## cts900

*Duke*! 

*Phi*: Sorry I went MIA; my little girl decided to wage WWIII on me over brushing her teeth .  The day has been long but I have tried to enjoy every minute.  How are you, love?

How are all of you lovely ladies???


----------



## BattyBugs

Happy Birthday, Duke!

((((Handbag)))) I'm sorry!


----------



## BattyBugs

I meant to say that Alice and I had a wonderful day. We did a little shopping at HPV, then headed to Northpark, where we spent hours on our feet. What a wonderful day!


----------



## handbag_newbie

aww thanks Batty  she is doing ok and looking strong 

Happy birthday *duke!*


----------



## cts900

Batty....have you done some shopping today little lady???????


----------



## BattyBugs

Yes, Alice is a very good enabler.   One pair is being shipped & the pair I picked up in the boutique will get a reveal tomorrow or Saturday. I've had my grandson all day, so I'm heading to bed. He wore me out!


----------



## Nieners

Happy birthday Duke!


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DUKIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww thank you everyone for the birthday wishes!  Big  to everyone!


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning everyone!

hey *B*!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DUKE*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cts900

Hi *moshi, brin,* and *nieners*! Good morning everyone and* Happy Birthday Duke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Since I have two small children....this is the Birthday Song I sing to all the folks in my life....so for my *Duke*:


----------



## phiphi

morning ladies!

*cts* that's so awesome!!

*happy birthday duke*!!!!! it is your birthday but i feel like i got the best present with your friendship.


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG you guys are going to make me cry!   I feel sooooo special and loved by each of you!


----------



## brintee

Hi *moshi, CTS & p*!!

Have you gotten any pressies *duke*??


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ yes yes have you gotten any pressies!! lol share with ussss!!! haha

hey *P *and *cts*!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Good morning ladies. Happy official birthday day, Duke!

I'm just enjoying my coffee, looking at the forum. I'm going to have to go change clothes soon. It is almost time to meet Alice for another day of shopping, before we head to HPV for dinner and FNO.


----------



## handbag_newbie

hi everyone, so my aunt's PICC like set correctly overnight so she starts her chemo today. Hopefully it works so that she doesn't need a transplant. She doing well otherwise


----------



## KlassicKouture

SO happy to hear that, *handbag*! She's gonna be just fine.


----------



## RedBottomLover

awesome! i hope everything works out so she doesn't need the transplant. best wishes.


----------



## handbag_newbie

thanks *KK* and *red*!


----------



## CMP86

Happy Birthday Duke!!!

Evening ladies.


----------



## MadameElle

All this updates and reveals in all the different threads are making my heart race.  It's so exciting.


----------



## BattyBugs

I keep telling myself to stop, but then I _want_ the suede Belles in every color. I _want_ the Madame Butterfly Pumps (suede with the 85 heel) in all 3 colors. Good grief! I need to live vicariously through everyone else for a while.


----------



## SassySarah

Batty it's a dangerous thing these red soles!


----------



## BattyBugs

No kidding! Did you see the Miss Fast 120 Spikes in the New Styles thread? Aaah!


----------



## SassySarah

BattyBugs said:


> No kidding! Did you see the Miss Fast 120 Spikes in the New Styles thread? Aaah!



Yes, they've been on the Saks site for a while now.  I think that may have to be my Miss Fast...


----------



## BattyBugs

I've been avoiding the websites lately. I've been trying to be good (but not really succeeding).


----------



## september gurl

Morning ladies


----------



## Dukeprincess

Good morning!


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning ladies!!

Hey *September* and *Duke*!  *Duke* I hope you had a great birthday!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I did *jan!* It was awesome!


----------



## jancedtif

^


----------



## KlassicKouture

How did I miss *Dukie's* bornday?????

Belated Happy Birthday, love! 

(It's the same day as MamaKlassic's birthday!)


----------



## CMP86

Measuring at 8w 6days!


----------



## RedBottomLover

CMP86 said:


> Measuring at 8w 6days!


HOW CUTE! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## lulabee

CMP86 said:


> Measuring at 8w 6days!


 Awww!!! Yay!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I was thinking about you earlier today, CMP. Thank you for sharing your ultrasound with us. It is really amazing, isn't it?


----------



## brintee

Morning my sweets


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey there *B.*

Hello everyone, I am in and out today.  I am a worker bee!


----------



## immashoesaddict

DUKEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!  happy belated birthday honey


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *C.*


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Brin*, *Duke*, *Imma*!


----------



## brintee

*Jannnnn*!!! 

Hiiiiiii *C & Dukie*!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Someone buy these now and put me out of my misery
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/52763


----------



## jancedtif

Dukeprincess said:


> Someone buy these now and put me out of my misery
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/52763



Those are fierce!


----------



## CMP86

It was truly amazing Batty! We didn't get to hear the heartbeat but we could see it just flickering away on the screen. When the little gummy bear waved at us DH got so excited he could hardly sit still. The little one was bouncing all over the place during the ultrasound.


----------



## BattyBugs

Aww! I hope they were able to do a video of it. I'm glad your DH is so excited (so you get super spoiled during this pregnancy).

TGIFriday!


----------



## Belladiva79

hello ladies. I have a question I'm hoping someone can help me with. My prive shoes were too big so I bought petals strappy strips for the back. They still feel too big so I am thinking of just exchanging them. The only problem is I cant get the strips off! Can anyone help on how to do that???


----------



## siserilla

Miss you all!


----------



## miami.one

am I the only one that wears a pair of CL's to make one self feel better?
I have been going through some rough stuff lately
and i know it may sounds lame or whatever
but from a long day of work/school
i change from scrubs and just throw some CL's on
it just represents and reminds me of all the hard work I've put in/done
and how i've earned each CL


----------



## immashoesaddict

miami.one said:


> am I the only one that wears a pair of CL's to make one self feel better?
> I have been going through some rough stuff lately
> and i know it may sounds lame or whatever
> but from a long day of work/school
> i change from scrubs and just throw some CL's on
> it just represents and reminds me of all the hard work I've put in/done
> and how i've earned each CL


 

hehehe i call this.."playing with shoesies " , i do this during my gloomy days


----------



## immashoesaddict

Belladiva79 said:


> hello ladies. I have a question I'm hoping someone can help me with. My prive shoes were too big so I bought petals strappy strips for the back. They still feel too big so I am thinking of just exchanging them. The only problem is I cant get the strips off! Can anyone help on how to do that???


 

how much too big is it ?


----------



## Belladiva79

i'm thinking about half a size too big. but even w the strips in the back they slide out.


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Ladies...

I have a couple questions spread out through the threads and I thought I would try here too... would one of our lovely Madame Butterfly Booty owners share sizing info with me... please? TTS? Does the soft Nappa leather stretch or give much?

Thanks!


----------



## SassySarah

Bella MBB is true cl size. The leather is so buttery soft but I don't think it will stretch like Bianca. I have a high instep and mine are snug but with the buttery soft leather they feel fine.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> Hi Ladies...
> 
> I have a couple questions spread out through the threads and I thought I would try here too... would one of our lovely Madame Butterfly Booty owners share sizing info with me... please? TTS? Does the soft Nappa leather stretch or give much?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Hi sweet *Bella, *I got my US size, so 38.5.


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## jancedtif

Hey ladies!!!

*Brin*!   How have you been?


----------



## brintee

*Jannnnn*  Good sweets how about you??


----------



## jancedtif

^I'm in algebra 110 hell, but other than that I'm fine.


----------



## phiphi

a quick good morning ladies! hope you have a great day!

hi *B & jan*!  miss you guys!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Phiiiiiiiiiiiii*!!!  Congrats on the L-flats!


----------



## brintee

Hi *PPPP*!!

Awww, thats awful *jan*!


----------



## phiphi

ick - algebra!? *jan* you are made of good stuff! (and thank you!!!!)

hi *B*!!

i am getting slammed at work. need to find a way to clone myself.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hahahahaha, when you do *P*, can you let me know?

Oh *B*, my birthday present is in the non-indulgences thread.


----------



## brintee

Ahhhhh going to look *duke*!!


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks *Brin* and *Phi*!

Hey *Duke*!  Bye Duke!  I'm off of see your gift!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hahahaha, thanks ladies.  I am in LVoe.


----------



## jeshika

hello everyone! it's a slow day at work and i am going on vacation tonight! woohoo... i can't decide which shoes to pack. i want to bring them all....


----------



## Ayala

Morning/afternoon ladies


----------



## hydrohoki

Hi everyone, I know i haven't been around in a long time.  It was hard to be here with no budget


----------



## erinmiyu

hydrohoki said:


> Hi everyone, I know i haven't been around in a long time.  It was hard to be here with no budget


truest ever!

morning ladies! i am so excited because i am going to columbus this weekend, and according to the website, the saks there actually carries cls!


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning ladies!

Happy shopping* Erin*!!


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies 

*Erin*!!! Im coming to meet you down there, I didnt know they carried CLs??


----------



## jancedtif

*Brinny*!!!!!


----------



## brintee

*Jannnn*!!! 

Got any plans for the weekend??


----------



## Jönathan

erinmiyu said:


> truest ever!
> 
> morning ladies! i am so excited because i am going to columbus this weekend, and according to the website, the saks there actually carries cls!



Yes, they do carry CL's! My wife buys her CL's there. They don't have a huge selection, but they can order in whatever you want from another Saks locations.


----------



## brintee

Awww we need a Columbus playdate soon!!


----------



## Jönathan

*brin, *you should definitely check out the Columbus Saks. It's just down the road from Cleveland on I-71 @ Polaris Fashion Place Mall. 

The CL specialist's name is Jessica...I can't remember her last name, but my wife has her card. She is very helpful and somewhat knowledgeable about CL's. She also recommended cobbler resources in the Columbus area.


----------



## SassySarah

Does the Saks in Columbus Polaris mall actually carry CL's?  I was there about 6 months ago and thought they did not?  Maybe I'm not remembering right.


----------



## brintee

Thank you so much *jonathan*!!  I want to go to Ikea anyways 




			
				Jönathan;16634300 said:
			
		

> *brin, *you should definitely check out the Columbus Saks. It's just down the road from Cleveland on I-71 @ Polaris Fashion Place Mall.
> 
> The CL specialist's name is Jessica...I can't remember her last name, but my wife has her card. She is very helpful and somewhat knowledgeable about CL's. She also recommended cobbler resources in the Columbus area.


----------



## jancedtif

brintee said:


> *Jannnn*!!!
> 
> Got any plans for the weekend??



I'll just be resting, doing homework, and of course, WATCHING football!  And you sweets?


----------



## brintee

Mostly the same!  DBF is taking us for a massage tonite!


jancedtif said:


> I'll just be resting, doing homework, and of course, WATCHING football!  And you sweets?


----------



## jancedtif

brintee said:


> *Jannnn*!!!
> 
> Got any plans for the weekend??





brintee said:


> Mostly the same!  DBF is taking us for a massage tonite!



Can y'all swing by SC and pick up?


----------



## brintee

Of course! be ready, ummmm, NOW! 



jancedtif said:


> Can y'all swing by SC and pick up?


----------



## BattyBugs

Morning everyone.


----------



## jancedtif

brintee said:


> Of course! be ready, ummmm, NOW!



I'm ready!!



BattyBugs said:


> Morning everyone.



Hey *BB*!


----------



## BattyBugs

Morning, Janced. I really need to finish my coffee & get in the shower. I have shoes to pick up from the cobbler's (which is in the same shopping center as the new CL boutique). Then, I'll be meeting Sunny at the mall for dinner & either window shopping or a movie.


----------



## jancedtif

BattyBugs said:


> Morning, Janced. I really need to finish my coffee & get in the shower. I have shoes to pick up from the cobbler's (which is in the same shopping center as the new CL boutique). Then, I'll be meeting Sunny at the mall for dinner & either window shopping or a movie.



Have fun!!


----------



## Jönathan

SassySarah said:


> Does the Saks in Columbus Polaris mall actually carry CL's?  I was there about 6 months ago and thought they did not?  Maybe I'm not remembering right.


*
sarah,* I'm sure they carry CL's at the Polaris Saks. My wife just bought a pair of VP's there last month. They have a somewhat small selection mostly the classic styles and some of the seasonal items, but they can locate whatever you want from the CL "Look Book" or get a pair from another Saks store. It usually only takes a few days and you can try them on at the store. My wife likes to do this because she says the CL sizing can be tricky from shoe to shoe.


----------



## brintee

you!



jancedtif said:


> I'm ready!!


----------



## jancedtif

^


----------



## cts900

Happy Friday everyone! I hope there are lots of outfit pics once the weekend comes to a close!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *cts*!  I hope you have a great weekend too!


----------



## lkrp123

BattyBugs said:


> Morning, Janced. I really need to finish my coffee & get in the shower. I have shoes to pick up from the cobbler's (which is in the same shopping center as the new CL boutique). Then, I'll be meeting Sunny at the mall for dinner & either window shopping or a movie.



Ooooo I did the same thing this morning, except I was dropping off 3 pairs! But instead of shopping, I went to Whole Foods after instead.


----------



## BattyBugs

We had a fun day!


----------



## CMP86

I've done nothing but sit on the couch all day with this cold that I have. Work is going to be a pain tomorrow.


----------



## purses & pugs

Hello ladies! I'm not very often here even though I'm a sucker for CLs (Balenciaga takes up most of my time I guess...LOL!) 

But may I ask you lovley ladies for some help? I have the 85 Simple Pumps in nude patent leather in 39.5 and they fit perfectly. Yesterday I ordered the same sz in the black 100 Simple Pumps too. But suddenly something struck my mind, the black Simples  are not patent but regular leather and they will probably be softer and stretch more. So maybe I should have gotten a 39 instead? Do any of you use different sz in patent and regular leather in the Simples? 

Many thanks


----------



## brintee

Morning Ladies


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm no help with sizing (unless it is a pair I have or can check the sizing thread).

I should still be in bed, but too much daughter drama has my stomach in knots & I can't sleep. It will be hard to stay awake all night.


----------



## Dukeprincess

purses & pugs said:


> Hello ladies! I'm not very often here even though I'm a sucker for CLs (Balenciaga takes up most of my time I guess...LOL!)
> 
> But may I ask you lovley ladies for some help? I have the 85 Simple Pumps in nude patent leather in 39.5 and they fit perfectly. Yesterday I ordered the same sz in the black 100 Simple Pumps too. But suddenly something struck my mind, the black Simples  are not patent but regular leather and they will probably be softer and stretch more. So maybe I should have gotten a 39 instead? Do any of you use different sz in patent and regular leather in the Simples?
> 
> Many thanks



I wear the same size in patent as I do in leather in the Simples.  Both patent and leather stretch, so it is really the same difference.  HTH.


----------



## igray94

ladies, I just bought 4 pairs of louboutins (gold scissor girl, black mary janes, black   peeptoes and multicolored booties) but on  all of them after wearing them the sole started to peel down by the toes, isthat normal??


----------



## NANI1972

^Where did you purchase these from?


----------



## igray94

I bought them from the Neiman Marcus outlet


----------



## igray94

i bought them from the neiman marcus outlet


----------



## NANI1972

So the sole is actually peeling away from the shoe on all of them?


----------



## igray94

not the red sole, I meant the tan part on the inside


----------



## NANI1972

The inner sole? I have never had that happen.


----------



## igray94

its just down by the toes, could it be that they are too small and so my toes pull it up?


----------



## Popsicool

igray94 said:


> its just down by the toes, could it be that they are too small and so my toes pull it up?



Happens to some of mine! It's because I often "fret" with my toes and readjust them etc. Do they feel too small? I don't think that would be the reason...


----------



## purses & pugs

Dukeprincess said:


> I wear the same size in patent as I do in leather in the Simples.  Both patent and leather stretch, so it is really the same difference.  HTH.



Thank you for your reply My black Simples 100s in sz 39.5 have now shipped and I'm crossing my fingers that they'll fit. 
Everybody need a pair of black simple CLs, right?


----------



## jancedtif

Good Friday morning lovelies!


----------



## igray94

popsicool, no they don't feel small I was just trying to figure out why it was doing it but I think you are right, I always wiggle my toes trying to resituate them


----------



## brintee

jancedtif said:


> Good Friday morning lovelies!


----------



## jancedtif

^Hey sweets!  How goes it in your lovely EB Declics?


----------



## brintee

Its wonderful!!  How are you??



jancedtif said:


> ^Hey sweets!  How goes it in your lovely EB Declics?


----------



## jancedtif

^Well I'm just glad it's Friday!  No big plans, just want to get some rest.  And you?


----------



## brintee

Me too! Im going to PA tomorrow for a birthday party!


----------



## jancedtif

^Yahoo!  Party hardy!


----------



## brintee

Hehe, and I get to go to IKEA!! I have never been there! Sooooo excited!


----------



## jancedtif

^That's a great place!  I used to go there and spends hours just looking around and thinking about all the possibilities.


----------



## BattyBugs

Good evening, everyone. I've been out and about with my dear hubby today. We caught a movie (Wall Street - rent it, don't waste time & money at the theater) and just enjoyed his first full day home from work.


----------



## NANI1972

Happy Saturday Everbody!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Happy Saturday!  Anyone looking for J Brand Houlihans on sale, Revolve has them for $166!  I've never seen them this cheap before.

http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=JBRA-WP77&c=J+Brand&s=B&n=s


----------



## jancedtif

Those are cute *Duke*!


----------



## YaYa3

HEY, *jan!!*  isn't it fun watching football again??  i'm a little concerned about my sooners tonight and my favorite pro team (vikings) aren't looking that good either.  of course, i'm watching the rams (sam bradford) closely, too, but it seems that the teams i love are the teams that are struggling.    (i can't remember your favorites.  who are they?  do you watch college ball, too?)


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Yaya*!!  I'm in heaven!!!  I'm not a big college football watcher.  Sorry about your Sooners.  They just miss Bradford!  I'm a big Eagles fan, but I love football in general and will watch ALL games!!! Did you watch Kevin Durant in the World Championship?  He did excellent!  I feel very good about your Thunder!!!


----------



## YaYa3

i'm not much of a basketball fan, *jan,* but i've been following KD because he's such a great guy and a fabulous player!  it will be fun when the thunder starts playing again here.  that team has brought so much fun to our city.


----------



## CMP86

Evening ladies. Anyone around?


----------



## lulabee

Helllloooooo??? Where is everyone???


----------



## CMP86

I'm here lula! How are you?


----------



## lulabee

Hey sweet *C*!! How's the baby???


----------



## CMP86

Baby is good. I was sick all last week and the beginning of this week so it has been a little rough but I'm getting better now. I'm almost out of the 1st trimester and hopefully a lot of the morning sickness will go away.

How are you? How are your girls?


----------



## lulabee

CMP86 said:


> Baby is good. I was sick all last week and the beginning of this week so it has been a little rough but I'm getting better now. I'm almost out of the 1st trimester and hopefully a lot of the morning sickness will go away.
> 
> How are you? How are your girls?


 I'm fine and the girls are amazing as usual! I'm so lucky to have them! You will have this one day and I'm so excited for you! Like I said ginger-ale and saltines! Saved me from morning sickness..oh and don't forget chocolate milk once a day as well! I'm so happy for you love!


----------



## CMP86

I'm so excited. Its still hard to believe that its happening.


----------



## lulabee

CMP86 said:


> I'm so excited. Its still hard to believe that its happening.


 Aww honey! I'm so happy for you! The first time you hold that sweet baby...Ahhh! Nothing like it! Obviously! Best moment of your life!


----------



## CMP86

My stepmom has been really funny she has almost crocheted an entire wardrobe for the baby. She gets home from work eats dinner and then just sits in front of the TV crocheting all night.


----------



## lulabee

CMP86 said:


> My stepmom has been really funny she has almost crocheted an entire wardrobe for the baby. She gets home from work eats dinner and then just sits in front of the TV crocheting all night.


 That is so sweet! Your lovely baby is so wanted and I'm sure so very anticipated!


----------



## CMP86

Most of the grandparents are just as excited as we are as this will be the first grandchild for everyone. My mom and sister are both in belief that this is the stupidest thing that I could have possibly done in my life.


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm here (at work, but here). I finally had a chance to pull out my netbook & check in to see what is happening. 

CMP, before you know it, you'll have a beautiful baby staring up at you. It will be complete and total love at first sight.


----------



## CMP86

Batty it was love at first sight at the ultrasound when it waved at us.


----------



## BattyBugs

Aww! That's so amazing. I'm incredibly happy for you & your hubby.


----------



## lulabee

CMP86 said:


> Most of the grandparents are just as excited as we are as this will be the first grandchild for everyone. My mom and sister are both in belief that this is the stupidest thing that I could have possibly done in my life.


 LMAO!!! Love it! But that's what moms and sisters are all about no?


----------



## CMP86

I know right.


----------



## lulabee

CMP86 said:


> I know right.


 All kidding aside, this is the most amazing time of your life! I'm so glad you have all your amazing family around you!


----------



## CMP86

I am too. I couldn't do it without them.


----------



## lulabee

CMP86 said:


> I am too. I couldn't do it without them.


 Take care of yourself my sweet!


----------



## CMP86

You too lula!


----------



## lulabee

^^I'm good and my girls are good...that's my safety...My Uncle is in hospital again grrr...
I'm going to see him tomorrow...apparently I need to kick his a** into shape! I've already told him he's not leaving us anytime soon!


----------



## CMP86

I'm sorry about your uncle. One of our good friends went to the ER this morning because he wasn't feeling good and he figured the abscess was acting up again. Well it is and hes having surgery first thing in the morning. I freaked out this morning when he went us a text saying he was in the hospital and may need surgery.


----------



## lulabee

CMP86 said:


> I'm sorry about your uncle. One of our good friends went to the ER this morning because he wasn't feeling good and he figured the abscess was acting up again. Well it is and hes having surgery first thing in the morning. I freaked out this morning when he went us a text saying he was in the hospital and may need surgery.


 Sweetie, I'm quite sure he'll be fine! Please be calm for you and the babe! That's most important, I know your friend would agree!


----------



## lulabee

^^Wow! I was totally projecting wasn't I?? I'm scared for my Uncle. He's very sick, stage 4 lung cancer...I'm so not ready to lose any more of my fam. As it is it's me and my two uncles. I'm just so so sad.


----------



## CMP86

I know he will be okay. It was just the nature of the text message that freaked me out. 

I hope your uncle is going to going to be okay. Lung cancer is a scary thing. I'm sorry that you are going through this it has to be hard on you.


----------



## lulabee

CMP86 said:


> I know he will be okay. It was just the nature of the text message that freaked me out.
> 
> I hope your uncle is going to going to be okay. Lung cancer is a scary thing. I'm sorry that you are going through this it has to be hard on you.


 It's so hard. He lost his right lung 6 yrs ago and was in remission until a few mths ago. I've lost my mother, father and brother. I just don't want to lose anyone else. It's really just killing me.


----------



## CMP86

That is very hard and I wouldn't want to lose anyone else either. I'm sorry sweetie!


----------



## lulabee

^^Thanks babe. We are staying close, loving eachother as much as we can for as long as we can.


----------



## CMP86

That sounds like a good thing. That is the most important for both of you right now.


----------



## BattyBugs

Lula: I'm so sorry that your uncle is in the hospital facing another surgery.
CMP: Be calm. I hope your friend is okay.


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## Dukeprincess

Good Morning B!


----------



## brintee

Hi *Duke*!!! How are you??


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am good, tired and ready for Friday!    I live for the weekends!

How about you?


----------



## brintee

Same!! I have been fixing up the house, its so much fun! I went to IKEA last weekend, my first time!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh nice!  Home decorating is fun.

Please tell me to not buy this blanket wrap on Rue La La....

http://www.ruelala.com/event/product/24664/1411588168/1/DEFAULT


----------



## brintee

I see a mens jacket?


----------



## Dukeprincess

NO!  It is a blanket wrap sweater!  You have to log in to see it.

I am going to pass on it anyway.  Did you get anything from Bloomies?


----------



## brintee

Not yet, but I really want this: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=495237&CategoryID=11675  and this: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=491044&CategoryID=11674

What about you?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Nothing, I bought Josefas from the Outnet and I'm praying they fit!


----------



## brintee

OMG yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!! Congrats!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^I dunno, because *surly* said they run small....I got a 41, so we shall see...


----------



## brintee

I hope they work sweets!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Me too, if not, I am sure I can find something else to buy! LOL


----------



## rdgldy

Dukeprincess said:


> Nothing, I bought Josefas from the Outnet and I'm praying they fit!


Duke, I hope they fit.  They are beautiful.  I wore my josephines today and I love them.  What color did you get?


----------



## Dukeprincess

rdgldy said:


> Duke, I hope they fit.  They are beautiful.  I wore my josephines today and I love them.  What color did you get?



Black/Gold suede.

I am usually a 41.5, but some things I am a 41.  I have 42s but they are all really large on me.


----------



## rdgldy

Beautiful!! That is my color combo too!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I hope they fit *rdgldy!*  I am sooo scared of my long toes!


----------



## phiphi

tgif ladies!! hope you have great weekends!


----------



## brintee

Hi *P*!!

Morning ladies


----------



## jancedtif

*Phi da Phi*(I have no idea why I call you that) and *Brinnnnnnnnnny*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Happy Friday ladies!!!


----------



## brintee

*Jannnnnnnnnnnnnnnn*!!!  What is your plans for the weekend??


----------



## jancedtif

^I've got to study, and of course, I'll be watching football!  Do you have any big plans?


----------



## brintee

I think im going to rip down some wallpaper and watch football too!!


----------



## phiphi

lol *jan*!! it's a cute name - i like it!
hi *B*!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Home from Vegas ladies. Hope you all had a wonderful week. I'll be back tomorrow to catch up & hopefully post a couple of outfit photos. My Camel suede Belle booties, Rosella flats & black MBPs got a lot of wear, this trip.


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning!

Come out, come out where ever you are!


----------



## phiphi

good morning sweet *jan*!! been so slammed at work - i miss you guys!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey sweet *Phi*!  I hope work eases up for you!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning ladies!!

hey *jan *and *p*!!

haven't seen you guys in a while...


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Moshi* and *Brin*!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *b*!

how've you been *jan*!! it's been a while!


----------



## brintee

Hi *jan, p & moshi*!!!!! hugs:


----------



## moshi_moshi

any new shoes lately *b*??  you've been on a roll!!

i'm dying to buy these shoes but i don't know if i'll be able to hobble around in them, lol

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81111

so then i thought these might be a better alternative?

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...e=Brian+Atwood&sid=12B7CEA258E0&bmUID=iJX5M6B


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh those Atwoods are fabulous!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *duke*!! how are you?  it's been forever!

ugh i love them but i don't think i'll be able to walk in them..... ive posted a question about them in the glass slipper

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/brian-atwood-drama-pump-631174.html


----------



## brintee

*Moshi* you can do it!! What is the link to the second one??

And no, I have been buying too much DVF & J Crew lately! 
Butttttt....im saving for some amazing Chloe OTK boots!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey *moshi!*  I know, long time, no see!

Well if you aren't going to be able to walk, then no need to buy them!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*b* - the second one are the ba maniac pumps they have at saks.... similar style but probably walkable for me, lol

you're going to need a dvf/jcrew thread!! lol..would love to see your new purchases!  dvf has had some great new stuff for fall....im tempted to get one of those hats again but after the fiasco i had last year with the pompom beret i know better, lol.

ohhhhh otk chloes?!  photo??

*duke* - i know!!  wish there was another reason for me to come down to DC again in oct this year!  shopping is not a good enough excuse to get dbf to accompany me, lol.

that's the thing, i'm not sure if i'll be able to, lol!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh lord, *B* are you being a bad girl?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Awww, if you do, I would love to see you *moshi!*


----------



## brintee

Hahahaha *dukie* im an 

OMG *moshi*, I want one of those huge pouffy hats sooo bad!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

Dukeprincess said:


> Awww, if you do, I would love to see you *moshi!*


 
i would love to hang out again too!!  DC was a lot of fun!



brintee said:


> Hahahaha *dukie* im an
> 
> OMG *moshi*, I want one of those huge pouffy hats sooo bad!!!


 
they're so enticing in the photos but i know it's not going to look nearly as fab on me.... the pom poms never lie right


----------



## brintee

Here are the Chloes...

Im going to have to try the hat, I just have to


----------



## Dukeprincess

I always wanted to try the OTK trend, I am not so sure I could pull it off.


----------



## moshi_moshi

*b* i love them!!  the cut out detailing is great!

i'm not even going to bother trying to stuff my calves into any kind of boot this season.... unless its a riding boot

*duke* i bet otk would look amazing on you!


----------



## brintee

Yes, I love the cut outs *moshi*! So cute!

*Duke*, I think flat OTK boots are easier to pull off. You can do it!!


----------



## phiphi

hi *moshi, b, and duke*! 
*moshi* - goodness, the atwoods are amazing. i like them all!
*B* - the OTK are cute! my issue with those kinds of boots, is that i'm so short they'd be way over the knees! LOL.
hi *duke*! waving! i totally think you would rock OTK boots.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey there *P!*

I am not so sure ladies...I really want some lace up boots to go with my skinny cargos!


----------



## brintee

*P* im a shorty too, but I dont care!!


----------



## brintee

Ohhh I  skinny cargos!

Have you guys seen the Burberry Aviator Boots? For some reason I am loving them...


----------



## phiphi

ooh yes *duke* - you need boots for your cargos!
*B* - i recall seeing a pic a while ago, but don't remember what they look like anymore.

ok ladies.. back to work! have a great day!


----------



## jancedtif

Sorry ladies for leaving, but it got busy here at work!



moshi_moshi said:


> hey *b*!
> 
> how've you been *jan*!! it's been a while!



Yes, it's been a long time!  How have you been?



moshi_moshi said:


> any new shoes lately *b*??  you've been on a roll!!
> 
> i'm dying to buy these shoes but i don't know if i'll be able to hobble around in them, lol
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81111
> 
> so then i thought these might be a better alternative?
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...e=Brian+Atwood&sid=12B7CEA258E0&bmUID=iJX5M6B



They are both nice!


Dukeprincess said:


> Oooh those Atwoods are fabulous!



Hey *Duke*!!


brintee said:


> Here are the Chloes...
> 
> Im going to have to try the hat, I just have to



I'm loving the Chloes!


----------



## misselizabeth22

VINDICATED! Woot woot!


----------



## BattyBugs

Between our Vegas trip and DH being home from work, I've been a bit absent. He's only home for 4 weeks, then back to work & I'll more time.


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## moshi_moshi

Morning All!

Hey *B*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Good Morning!

I bought skinny cargos B!  Cheap ones that I actually love more than the AGs I got!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Morning Ladies


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey *B, moshi and DC!*


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *duke* and *DC*!!


----------



## brintee

Hi *duke, DC & moshi*!!!!

no way *duke*, what brand are they?!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here they are.
http://www.shopbop.com/cargo-skinny...=2534374302178036&fm=other-shopbysize-viewall

Seriously they almost look like Houlihans.


----------



## misselizabeth22

Good morning y'all!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey there *miss e!*


----------



## brintee

Ohhhhhhhh Those are so cute!!!

Hey* misse*!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *misse*!

*duke* - those are cute!! and great price too!


----------



## brintee

I wonder if they have different colours. I already have the olive Houlihans...


----------



## moshi_moshi

i wish i wasn't so boring when it came to pant styles... i really just don't think i can do the cargo style skinny


----------



## Dukeprincess

Piperlime has them in slate.
http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/pro...13&ggprod=id_000491f447a51ae90ae08859a92e19cd

I am sure you could *moshi.* I mean, I didn't think my wide hips and bootylicious rear would look good in them, but they are actually pretty darn cute on!


----------



## brintee

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh LOVE the slate! How did you size? I got 27 in the Houlihans...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Get whatever size you would get in the Houlihans.  I took my normal denim size and they fit me perfectly, with room to spare.  So I'd say stick with the 27.


----------



## brintee

Ok thanks!

*Moshi*, they are just like wearing skinny jeans, so comfy. You should try them!


----------



## moshi_moshi

Dukeprincess said:


> Piperlime has them in slate.
> http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/pro...13&ggprod=id_000491f447a51ae90ae08859a92e19cd
> 
> I am sure you could *moshi.* I mean, I didn't think my wide hips and bootylicious rear would look good in them, but they are actually pretty darn cute on!


 
 you're too funny! 

maybe ill try on a pair next time im out shopping....


----------



## Dukeprincess

moshi_moshi said:


> you're too funny!
> 
> maybe ill try on a pair next time im out shopping....



Hey, I am being honest!  

I mean if I can wear them, then you definitely can.  You are way skinnier than me.


----------



## moshi_moshi

Dukeprincess said:


> Hey, I am being honest!
> 
> I mean if I can wear them, then you definitely can. You are way skinnier than me.


 
now i REALLY am using that ROFL smiley..... no pity party here for me or anything but now is definitely the worst shape ive ever been in (ive gotten okay at hiding it) i know for a fact your are skinnier than me!! ive seen your photos in the CL outfit thread!! you look good *duke*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Duke* to *Moshi* --> 

And thanks for the compliment...but notice you never see side or back shots of Dukie and that's for a reason...


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Brin, Moshi, Duke, DC, Misse*!


----------



## DC-Cutie

ya'll, don't believe *Duke* - she's SMOKIN' - I'd give an arm and a leg for some of her hips and booty...   I have the opposite, where I have a hard time looking right in pants because I'm hip and booy-less...

*Mooshie* - go for it!


----------



## brintee

*Jannnn*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

At DC   Please woman, we have seen your outfit posts.  Enough said.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ you haven't seen the back, but strategic side poses to hide what I lack

How do these fit compared to the Houlihan?  **knowing good and heck well I don't need another pair of cargo pants**


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Jan!* Hey dear!

*DC:* I'd say they are pretty much the same.  I took my normal denim size (29) and felt mine were fine, but I have room to spare.  So whatever size you are in Houlihans is what I'd buy in these.


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *jan*!!

*duke* -  hips/booty = good!  i think i'm like the only asian i know with hips/booty 

im going to loehmanns today i have a coupon... maybe they'll have some skinny cargos


----------



## Dukeprincess

moshi_moshi said:


> hey *jan*!!
> 
> *duke* -  hips/booty = good!  i think i'm like the only asian i know with hips/booty
> 
> im going to loehmanns today i have a coupon... maybe they'll have some skinny cargos



All I have to say is, Sir Mix Alot said it best "I like big butts and I cannot lie..." 

Your friends are just jealous.


----------



## icecreamom

Hello Sweet Ladies!


----------



## moshi_moshi

is it friday yet??? 

i feel like this week is taking forever!


----------



## brintee




----------



## icecreamom

ITA ^


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey *icecreamom!* Aka DVF-aholic!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *icecream*!


----------



## icecreamom

Hey *Duke* AkA my DVF sensei LOL


----------



## Dukeprincess

Dukie is being really bad at present...this dress is in her cart...but the good voice says "REMOVE"

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3124975?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=0


----------



## icecreamom

Hi *Moshi*, Jeez is unusually "cold" here in Orlando. This is so weird.


----------



## icecreamom

And* icecream* says... Click "Proceed with purchase" . That print is simply gorgeous!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*duke* - i love the print on that dress!!

*icecream* - cold in FL now?  weird!  i remember last year when iguanas were falling out of the trees in miami, lol


----------



## brintee

Hi *icecream*!


----------



## brintee

Ughhh there is so much DVF I want its ridiculous...


----------



## moshi_moshi

*duke*!!!  why did you post that...i didn't know nordies put a further sale on some of their stuff.... the aggie is on sale...

and this sweater!!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3111362?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=0


----------



## Dukeprincess

Whoopsies!


----------



## icecreamom

*Duke* Get it Get it Get it !!! 
*Moshi* I know...It's just crazy! It goes from 59 in the morning to 85 at noon to 65 at 6PM! I don't know what to do with my outfits hahahaha 
Hi *Brintee*, I'm going nuts with DVF right now, but I have to control myself at least for this month... I have so many other "boring" expenses :cry: ( I don't even want to check on Nordies today)


----------



## icecreamom

Ohh... but just one thing, My birthday is next Thursday , so... I went to Tory Burch Outlet yesterday and I found something I love! I think they complete ME!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Somebody say TORY 

Okay ladies, behave yourselves, I have to run to a doctor's appointment. Back later!


----------



## icecreamom

Good Luck *Duke*!
and yes,... Tory + Birthday = Hide my CCs!


----------



## brintee

I feel your pain :cry:


icecreamom said:


> Hi *Brintee*, I'm going nuts with DVF right now, but I have to control myself at least for this month... I have so many other "boring" expenses :cry: ( I don't even want to check on Nordies today)


----------



## icecreamom

:tumbleweed:


----------



## moshi_moshi

:reading: there needs to be a "working" smiley... or a smiley sitting at a computer typing...


----------



## icecreamom

ITA moshi... I just need enabling  I want these boots from TB, they are from Fall 2009 though... so that kinda upsets me because I didn't see them back in January when they were on sale and now I want them (saw them at the outlet) and I think they are asking for $300... I know people paid $200 for them 10 months ago.. so I don't know what to do!


----------



## moshi_moshi

oohh what boots???


----------



## icecreamom

TB Jaden Boots.. they are like the ONLY boots that look good on me! I saw them yesterday and tried them on and now I can't stop thinking about them LOL. I always made fun of women who wear high boots in Orlando cuz IMO it never gets cold enough to justify them, and now I must have these!


----------



## moshi_moshi

i just googled them...they're cute!


----------



## brintee

If you love them that much I would get them


----------



## icecreamom

*brintee*  my coworkers and boss are saying the same thing. I'm just bothered because I'm known as the coupon/deal/presale/clearence Queen... and I'm so pissed that I have to pay 300 for something that was 200 at some point! 

*moshi* Do you think they are still on trend? Florida never gets "that" cold so if I do get them I'll be wearing them until next January LOL


----------



## moshi_moshi

maybe they'll have some kind of sale for columbus day weekend??  a lot of the outlet stores are having sales.....

personally i don't really care whats on trend.... if i love something i buy it whether it's this season or 5 seasons ago... like *b* said if you love them get them!


----------



## icecreamom

Yeah! *moshi * they are $300 only this weekend, they are normally $380 something and they will have addt 25% off this weekend only! mm... I'm getting them! it's my Bday, what the heck?!  I'm just crossing fingers that they don't run out of my size now


----------



## moshi_moshi

can you put a pair on hold?  or have an SA *hide* a pair, lol 

congrats! happy early bday!


----------



## icecreamom

I'm calling Thursday Morning to put them on hold, I think they only do it if you "prepay over the phone"


----------



## moshi_moshi

good luck!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

The Jaden boots are on eBay.  I almost bought a pair of black ones.

These?
http://cgi.ebay.com/TORY-BURCH-JADE...32192?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a5e042180


----------



## icecreamom

Yes those.. the ones I want are black leather. The ones on ebay (I think) are the new 2.0 version for 2010 LOL


----------



## icecreamom

I looked for them on eBay, I rarely find anything on my size


----------



## icecreamom

These are the ones I want http://cgi.ebay.com/Tory-Burch-JADE...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item7913799151


----------



## Dukeprincess

Those are very cute.


----------



## icecreamom

I'll post pics of them tomorrow!


----------



## BattyBugs

Evening ladies.


----------



## misselizabeth22

I'm late but Hey Duke, Moshi, Jan, B, DC &Batty!!


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## misselizabeth22

Morning B!


----------



## brintee

Hi *misse*! How are you?


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning ladies!  

hey *B* and *misse*!

almost friday!!!


----------



## brintee

Hey *moshi*!!!! Sooooo ready for Friday!


----------



## moshi_moshi

i know right?!

i don't want to wish away the weekend or anything but i'm waiting for my atwoods to get here...unfortunately i think it's probably going to be monday......


----------



## brintee

awwwwwwwwww no!
 The super high ones??


----------



## moshi_moshi

yes!  

actually i just checked the fedex thing and it's saying WEDNESDAY 

im also going to order maniacs today and then just decide which one is easier to walk in... i want to wear them for a wedding in novemeber


----------



## icecreamom

Good Morning Beauties! :salute:


----------



## brintee

Hi *icecream*!!

WEDNESDAY???


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *icecream*!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

brintee said:


> Hi *icecream*!!
> 
> WEDNESDAY???


 
i know!!  that's like forever in shoe waiting time!! i've never ordered from footcandy before.... NAP was already sold out of my size so i didn't want to chance it....


----------



## brintee

Well at least you know that they are coming


----------



## moshi_moshi

brintee said:


> Well at least you know that they are coming


 
true true! another pfer in the glass slipper said she just got hers today and that they were a little difficult to walk in.... i don't own anything over 120s!


----------



## brintee

Practice, practice, practice


----------



## icecreamom

^ I Second that one! I walked around my house with my Biancas for 3 weeks before having the courage to step outside... and when I finally did it, I walked from my house to the mail box hahahahahaha


----------



## moshi_moshi

*b* - yep..... i have till november so hopefully they are okay...if not i know the maniacs will be fine

*icecream* - lol!!


----------



## brintee

LMAO *icecream*!!


----------



## brintee

Ahhhhhh DVF F&F! Im so dead!


----------



## icecreamom

*brintee* why girl? why r you doing this to me? :cry:


----------



## moshi_moshi

oh no........

where's *dukie*??


----------



## Dukeprincess

I just posted the code in the DVF thread....


----------



## misselizabeth22

hey y'all!


----------



## icecreamom

I'm not buying anything 
I'm not buying anything 
I'm not buying anything 
I'm not buying anything


----------



## misselizabeth22

^
lol


----------



## Dukeprincess

moshi_moshi said:


> oh no........
> 
> where's *dukie*??



I'm here, I got the email (but you should've known that already)


----------



## icecreamom

I'm not even going to open the site! Self control.... 
I'm already getting those TB boots, that's enough for one week <---I keep telling to myself)


----------



## misselizabeth22

I need to be on a ban myself. But I can't say NO. haha


----------



## icecreamom

When I'm about to give up. I check my CC balance and it brings me back to my ban.. I mean, reality. :cry:


----------



## misselizabeth22

Aww  I'd be in a  world of hurt if I used my CC for these. I just use my debit card. That way I have some sort of restraint, hehe


----------



## brintee

I want the Bandot top!!!!! Arghh!


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ get it!!! i have it in black..its cute!!


----------



## icecreamom

*elizabeth*... wish I had "some sort of restraint" too... hahaha


----------



## icecreamom

yay *brintee*.. you should get it!


----------



## misselizabeth22

*Icecream*- that's the only way, and DF would have a cow if he saw the CC statement, lmao


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wait, did you say "DF"?  Miss e, are you holding out on Dukie?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Can't decide ladies:

Thoughts

http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=prod350002&categoryId=cat200004

or

http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D1884001S10&categoryId=cat200004


----------



## brintee

Ahrggghhh ill have to call later 



moshi_moshi said:


> ^^ get it!!! i have it in black..its cute!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Dukeprincess said:


> Wait, did you say "DF"?  Miss e, are you holding out on Dukie?



NO! I'd never, I thought I sent you a ring picture


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG I am blind now.   That ring....


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## icecreamom

Duke.. get Justin!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Justin is sold out in my size, just when I decided to buy!  ARGH.


----------



## moshi_moshi

*misse *- CONGRATS!!!  i wanna see!!!

*duke* - i love that snow leopard print... i have it in that aggie-esque style dress


----------



## Dukeprincess

No more snow leopard in my size!  I am sooooo not happy right now.


----------



## moshi_moshi

does nordies have it?  would they price match?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Nope, all gone.


----------



## jancedtif

Hey ladies!  I see you all got the DVF F&F email!


----------



## brintee

Ohhhh I just got some DVF from ebay  Heres hoping I can find a good tailor though...


----------



## jancedtif

^I hope it works out for you* Brin*!!!!


----------



## brintee

LOL, me too! But the price was too good to be true!


----------



## misselizabeth22

moshi_moshi said:


> *misse *- CONGRATS!!!  i wanna see!!!
> 
> *duke* - i love that snow leopard print... i have it in that aggie-esque style dress



Thank you Moshi!

I'll post a picture in my thread. 

Its been a rough day, I'm gonna unwind with some vino, and then get back to tpf


----------



## BattyBugs

Wow, you have been busy ladies today. DH & I went to see "The Town," with Ben Affleck & did some other running around. This is a short weekend for me. I'm covering an extra shift tomorrow night. *sigh* Although it does give me more PF time.


----------



## icecreamom

Good Morning everyone!


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## jancedtif

Hey* Brinny*!!!


----------



## brintee

Hey *jannn*!!!  How are you?


----------



## jancedtif

I'm doing well!  I'm so glad it's Friday!  How are you sweetie?


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning all!

happy friday!!


----------



## phiphi

good morning *icecream, B, jan, moshi*!!


----------



## YaYa3

good morning, *icecream, brin, jan, moshi (buddy) and phi!!*


----------



## immashoesaddict

MORNINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG ahhh my favourite ladies are around !! Miss you guys sooooo much


----------



## YaYa3

hi, *imma!!!*


----------



## brintee

Im great *Jan*, so happy its Friday too!!

Hiiiii *moshi, p, yaya & c*!!!! Woo hoo, loving that chat this morning!!


----------



## phiphi

morning loves!! how are you doing!? (i should be working but omg i'm so happy to see you all here!)

hi *imma & yaya*!


----------



## moshi_moshi

yay!! almost everyone is here!  where's *dukie*?!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Looks like you guys are having a party early on this lovely Friday Morning...


----------



## Dukeprincess

moshi_moshi said:


> yay!! almost everyone is here!  where's *dukie*?!



*Phiphi* told me I was being summoned, so I had to race here!


Good morning lovelies!


----------



## jancedtif

moshi_moshi said:


> morning all!
> 
> happy friday!!





phiphi said:


> good morning *icecream, B, jan, moshi*!!





YaYa3 said:


> good morning, *icecream, brin, jan, moshi (buddy) and phi!!*





immashoesaddict said:


> MORNINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG ahhh my favourite ladies are around !! Miss you guys sooooo much





DC-Cutie said:


> Looks like you guys are having a party early on this lovely Friday Morning...



Hey sweet ladies!!!!


----------



## brintee

Morning *DC & Duke*!! Welcome to the party!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

hiii *mama yaya* , *momii P* ,* BBBBBBBBBBB* , *moshiiii* , *DC *

I have my exam next week and 2 more essays left BOOOOOOOOOOOOO ! then its long long holiday till my trip IM SOO EXCITEDDDD .. how is everyone ? 

WHERE IS DUKEY ? I need her to enable me LOL


----------



## moshi_moshi

woo hooo friday party in the chat thread


----------



## immashoesaddict

o i spoke too late LOL


----------



## jancedtif

moshi_moshi said:


> woo hooo friday party in the chat thread


Party!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

what do you need enabling on *imma*?  i'll help!! :devil:


----------



## Dukeprincess

What you buying *imma?*  Some LV?


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Duke*!!  Welcome to the Friday chat party!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey there *Jan.* that smiley is cracking me up.


----------



## brintee




----------



## immashoesaddict

lol dukey ..well my birthday is in a few months time ..i cant decide alma MM vernis pomme Vs alma ( normal size ) damier ebene ..ahem building my birthday list lol lol! OMG i fell in love with a LV booties ..its basically the iddyle in a shoe form ... I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEE but the price tag is some thing like 1300 AUD :cry: 

Moshii .. im itching to buy something..well i did buy something but cmon..imma went on a 2 months ban! lol

oh ladies im calling it a night GOOD NIGHTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Dukeprincess

Goodnight *imma.* I'd get the Pomme, since I believe LV is discontinuing that color.


----------



## moshi_moshi

night *imma*!! 2nd on the pomme!

*duke* - don't pretty much all the vernis colors get discontinued?  pomme is like the only color i can think of that they kept making over and over..... i definitely prefer the pomme over the new cranberry color....

BRING BACK ROSE POP!!!! and galactic blue or whatever... lol


----------



## brintee

I still need my Damier Neverfull....


----------



## joanniii

immashoesaddict said:


> lol dukey ..well my birthday is in a few months time ..*i cant decide alma MM vernis pomme Vs alma ( normal size ) damier ebene* ..ahem building my birthday list lol lol! OMG i fell in love with a LV booties ..its basically the iddyle in a shoe form ... I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEE but the price tag is some thing like 1300 AUD :cry:
> 
> Moshii .. im itching to buy something..well i did buy something but cmon..imma went on a 2 months ban! lol
> 
> oh ladies im calling it a night GOOD NIGHTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


Hiya ladies! This is my first time visiting this chat thread, nice to meet you all 

Hii C! Ohh birthday coming up means time to pick your b'day pressies to spoil yourself 
The alma mm in Pomme is gorgeous! A fair bit bigger than the regular one & would definitely stand out! 
Though have you considered Amarante? I think it is just as beautiful and would be sooo


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am looking at my Damier NF GM right now *B.* (it's my workbag).  She told me to tell you that she wants a cousin.

*moshi*- you don't like Rouge Fauviste?  I am in 

Welcome *joanii!*


----------



## moshi_moshi

*B* - my MOCA NF GM (workbag also) said she'd like a cousin as well.... 

*duke* - i like rouge fauviste but pomme is such a classic...i wish theyd just keep it and still have the new colors too...it seems like such a classic...

i want a vernis zippy wallet in vert impression 

hi *joanii*!!! welcome!


----------



## brintee

Hopefully all your LVs will have a cousin soon!  I need my Chloe OTKs first though!


----------



## brintee

Hiiii *Joaniii*


----------



## joanniii

*Dukeprincess*,*moshi* and *brintee*
Thank you for the warm welcome ladies 
Well it seems like alot of you ladies have many other addictions (handbags!!! )apart from CLs, and I can totally see this thread becoming another enabling thread for me when I need to decide on bags or wallets to buy! I know all I need to do is jump in here & tell you ladies about my potential purchases and will able to justify them all


----------



## Dukeprincess

I do love Vert Impression.

How about I need to carry my Brea?  She is suffering the same fate that my Bellevue did...the "stay in the box after I buy you" syndrome.


----------



## moshi_moshi

*DUKE*!!!!  lol!!

don't make me come down there and wear all of your bags out!! haha

i love vert.....but i don't exactly need a new wallet right now or anything....


----------



## Dukeprincess

moshi_moshi said:


> *DUKE*!!!!  lol!!
> 
> don't make me come down there and wear all of your bags out!! haha
> 
> i love vert.....but i don't exactly need a new wallet right now or anything....



:shame:

I promise, I am going to take her out soon!  (maybe this weekend if it doesn't rain)


----------



## phiphi

lol ladies! hi *joanniii*! * waves *

*imma* - my vote is pomme. or rouge fauviste. or amarante. (i'm no help am i..) a total sucker for vernis.

*B* - my damier NF MM said to tell you that she needs a cousin too. 

*duke* - ms. brea told me that she wants to go out to play this weekend. 

*moshi* - how about a pochette..  just sayin'...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Dang, now *P* is ganging up on me!


----------



## brintee

Ohhhh well I really have to step my game up dont I *p*?? 

Did anyone get anything from DVF F&F or shopbop??


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am staring at the Justin on Shopbop at present, *B.*

But I also want these to wear with skinnies....thoughts?  

http://www.shopbop.com/effie-lace-f...59513&fm=other-shopbysize-viewall#reviewsArea


----------



## brintee

The leopard Justin?? 

I likey these better 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709623&bmUID=iKbI24K&ev19=1:58

Not in love with the colour of that suede for some reason...


----------



## Dukeprincess

I can't see those B, just takes me to the Saks home page.

I can't decide if I want the Justin or the Della in grey and neon yellow.  ARGH!

http://www.shopbop.com/della-dress-...4302063540&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall


----------



## DC-Cutie

You girls are on a rooooollll today !  I know exactly where to come when I need some enabling.  So here goes:

My birthday is coming up soon and I can pick 2 from these 3 on my wish list.  Which would you get:

LV Palmero GM
Totally GM
or
Wilshire GM

Thanks in advance and if you guys have any of these, what's the holding capacity?  I need to be able to carry my Macbook Air and other light items.  Would use them for daily work bags.


----------



## brintee

Here you go: http://www.toryburch.com/p-114795-VICTOR-PERFORATED-WEDGE.aspx?cid=734

And the Della!! I  Della!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hmm, I actually don't love those wedges.  Don't shoot me!

I'd pick the Palermo, that sucker is HUGE.  I almost bought the Totally and my friend told me it looked like a diaper bag. 

And if you get the Wilshire, go for a Vernis one!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Hmm, I actually don't love those wedges. Don't shoot me!
> 
> I'd pick the Palermo, that sucker is HUGE. I almost bought the Totally and my friend told me it looked like a diaper bag.
> 
> And if you get the Wilshire, go for a Vernis one!


 
Diaper Bag - aww hell!  I don't want to walk around looking like I'm on Mommy Duty, so Totally is out!

The Wilshire in Vernis, huh? **off to reseach**

Thanks *Duke*


----------



## Dukeprincess

I've given up on the Justin, because I want a longer sleeve DVF.  The Justin sleeves often frustrate me because it is tight on my biceps....But there might be a Jeanne or two coming my way in the near future. 


Oh yes, *DC*, Rouge Fauviste is GORGEOUS in the Wilshire GM.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> I've given up on the Justin, because I want a longer sleeve DVF. The Justin sleeves often frustrate me because it is tight on my biceps....But there might be a Jeanne or two coming my way in the near future.
> 
> 
> Oh yes, *DC*, Rouge Fauviste is GORGEOUS in the Wilshire GM.


 
Will it hold up well for almost everyday usage?


----------



## brintee

I have never tried the Justin. I actually only have two DVF dresses and neither are wrap dresses...


----------



## Dukeprincess

I don't see why not, but you should ask the LV salespeople.  I have a vernis Bellevue, but I don't carry her for a workbag.

If I were you, I'd consider the Palermo and a Damier Bag for a work tote.  I love my Damier NF GM for my workbag because it is rain resistant!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Yeah, my biceps are going to murder that Justin, so I am going to pass.  I am on the hunt for a Jeanne anyway...

Is this print weird?  Like or dislike?

http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D1825001U10&categoryId=cat200004


----------



## brintee

Link doesnt work...


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ I like that print, it's kinda an Ombre effect..  Do you like the Della, too?  I could see you in that - your arms would look amazing!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I do love the Della, it is just kinda short on me with heels.  You know I am an amazon *DC!*


----------



## DC-Cutie

You're not Amazon!  

Oh, I have fallen in love with the bar at Jackson 20.  I'm there at least once a week, gettin' my sippy sip on!


----------



## Jerrica

brintee said:


> I have never tried the Justin. I actually only have two DVF dresses and neither are wrap dresses...



I like the justin but as with all my wraps I fear they will fly open :-O. I remember reading in the dvf thread that buying a size up in wraps always works better.   I usually buy them to go with my cls though


----------



## Jerrica

Dukeprincess said:


> Yeah, my biceps are going to murder that Justin, so I am going to pass.  I am on the hunt for a Jeanne anyway...
> 
> Is this print weird?  Like or dislike?
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D1825001U10&categoryId=cat200004



I love it! Its great irl and this price is great. Bloomies had it for 300 or so. Get it!


----------



## BattyBugs

Evening (or early morning), ladies. I did snag a pair of Justin shoes at the Shopbop sale.


----------



## immashoesaddict

Dukeprincess said:


> Goodnight *imma.* I'd get the Pomme, since I believe LV is discontinuing that color.


 


moshi_moshi said:


> night *imma*!! 2nd on the pomme!
> 
> *duke* - don't pretty much all the vernis colors get discontinued?  pomme is like the only color i can think of that they kept making over and over..... i definitely prefer the pomme over the new cranberry color....
> 
> BRING BACK ROSE POP!!!! and galactic blue or whatever... lol


 


joanniii said:


> Hiya ladies! This is my first time visiting this chat thread, nice to meet you all
> 
> Hii C! Ohh birthday coming up means time to pick your b'day pressies to spoil yourself
> The alma mm in Pomme is gorgeous! A fair bit bigger than the regular one & would definitely stand out!
> Though have you considered Amarante? I think it is just as beautiful and would be sooo


 

Urm i went to visit my SA since i miss her LOTS lol , anyway im going to get the Vernis Pomme in MM ..i super loveeeeeee , spent an hour or so playing with it , i actually find the MM perfect size since i carry alot of crap in my bag heheheh!

*Moshi* - she said the pomme is still on going UNTIL end of this year , she will call me as soon as she hears anything i.e if the pomme getting discontinued or not . I dont actually like the new colour ..forgot the name i call it raspberry red ..its bit too dark imo ..as most of you know THE CRAZIER THE COLOUR THE BETTER FOR IMMA lol lol . the Lime green and salmon pink in vernis is no longer being made so if you still hm hm'ing over them and can find them..i suggest you BUY BUY 

*Joanni* - tbh i hateeeee the amarante Soweiii :cry: ahahahhahaha oh yess its call " C's Day " once a year ahahahaha where everyone has to drop what ever it is they do on my birthday and party with me 

Ohh *dukey* .. i tried on the botties that i lurrrvvvveee ..my tts is 38.5 and i needed 37 or possibly 36.5 in them WTF??????????? anyway the way the boots cut on the anle part ..really hurts when you walk , so i lost love for them PHEW!


----------



## immashoesaddict

joanniii said:


> *Dukeprincess*,*moshi* and *brintee*
> Thank you for the warm welcome ladies
> Well it seems like alot of you ladies have many other addictions (handbags!!! )apart from CLs, and I can totally see this thread becoming another enabling thread for me when I need to decide on bags or wallets to buy! I know all I need to do is jump in here & tell you ladies about my potential purchases and will able to justify them all


 

ngawwwwwwww !! hehehe , imma has many cracks ..hidden in her closet hahahahaha ...ask *Britnee*  when the new day starts ..theres a new WANT


----------



## cts900

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## rdgldy

Dukeprincess said:


> I don't see why not, but you should ask the LV salespeople.  I have a vernis Bellevue, but I don't carry her for a workbag.
> 
> If I were you, I'd consider the Palermo and a Damier Bag for a work tote.  I love my Damier NF GM for my workbag because it is rain resistant!



I just got a Damier NF as my workbag and I am thrilled.  It is perfect for work.


----------



## jancedtif

Congrats *L*!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks,* Jan*!


----------



## CMP86

Hello ladies! I'm finally starting to feel better more days then not. I have my first OB appointment on Tuesday and I'm getting really excited to hear the heartbeat.


----------



## misselizabeth22

Congrats CMP!!

OMG Where's Klassic!

*GO GAMECOCKS!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

rdgldy said:


> I just got a Damier NF as my workbag and I am thrilled.  It is perfect for work.



  It really IS the perfect work bag!


----------



## CMP86

misselizabeth22 said:


> Congrats CMP!!
> 
> *GO GAMECOCKS!!!!!!!*


 
Thanks! I have to agree with you on the Gamecocks win!!! It was nice to see Alabama get their butts kicked.


----------



## RedBottomLover

So I'm visiting Tysons (Mclean, Virginia) on Monday and I know there's a Saks & Neiman Marcus that I most definitely intend to visit! Does anybody have any suggestions as far as amazing SAs? Thanks in advance ladies


----------



## misselizabeth22

CMP86 said:


> Thanks! I have to agree with you on the Gamecocks win!!! It was nice to see Alabama get their butts kicked.



 my school, and my boys. 

I have a lot of haters on FB. Been deleting comments haha


----------



## CMP86

They aren't really anything to me. My DH is a BSU fan and has wanted to see Alabama taken down. So we both sat here screaming at the TV during that game.


----------



## Dukeprincess

RedBottomLover said:


> So I'm visiting Tysons (Mclean, Virginia) on Monday and I know there's a Saks & Neiman Marcus that I most definitely intend to visit! Does anybody have any suggestions as far as amazing SAs? Thanks in advance ladies



Juan at Saks is great.  He hunted down my camel patent Decs for me.


----------



## misselizabeth22

Tis a W for Duke too


----------



## RedBottomLover

Dukeprincess said:


> Juan at Saks is great.  He hunted down my camel patent Decs for me.


Thanks! Hopefully he'll be there when I go!! I'll be sure to ask for him.


----------



## Jönathan

misselizabeth22 said:


> my school, and my boys.
> 
> I have a lot of haters on FB. Been deleting comments haha



I'm so glad your school knocked off Alabama today...now my Ohio State Buckeyes are going to be # 1 tomorrow.


----------



## misselizabeth22

LOL

I just wanted to shut them up. That they really weren't playing like a #1 team.

They had gotten lucky the past couple of games.


----------



## Jönathan

misselizabeth22 said:


> LOL
> 
> I just wanted to shut them up. That they really weren't playing like a #1 team.
> 
> They had gotten lucky the past couple of games.



South Carolina played a great game! They had almost a 100 yds rushing against a #1 team and they sacked Alabama's QB like 8 times!!


----------



## CMP86

My DH yelled at the TV every time they sacked Alabamas quarterback. It was absolutely hilarious. I think DH is just excited to see BSU back in the top 3 and he hopes that they kick Oregon out of #2 and take over that spot.


----------



## misselizabeth22

Jönathan;16840097 said:
			
		

> South Carolina played a great game! They had almost a 100 yds rushing against a #1 team and they sacked Alabama's QB like 8 times!!



At least you appreciate good football.

All I see on FB are excuses as to why Alabama lost today

"Yea ur right a win is a win and y'all beat us fare and square but sc fans don't get confused a win over bama with something special"

My response: Fare=a fee you pay (like a cab fare)  Fair= reasonably or morally right

Oh, and the win was special. Numbers and stats don't lie, people do. 

And PS. I hope you didn't pay $30,000 a year to attend Alabama and don't know the difference between Fair/Fare.

xoxo

I guess you can say I'm over people diminishing our win, LOL

xoxox


----------



## CMP86

That win was definitely a win. They were the better team in that game.


----------



## misselizabeth22

^
A woman after my own heart. 

Thanks CMP  lol


----------



## CMP86

The only time I get pissed about a game is if someone starts talking about the 2005 Superbowl. Where the referee from that game just now came out and said that they made some bad calls that may have cost the Seahawks the game. But even then I have friends that are even madder about that game then I am.


----------



## BattyBugs

Happy early morning, ladies.


----------



## icecreamom

Hello everyone!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Hey y'all!


----------



## BattyBugs

Hi ladies & gents.


----------



## moshi_moshi

Morning Ladies!


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## phiphi

morning *b & moshi* - hope you had a great weekend!


----------



## brintee

Yes I did, how was yours??


----------



## phiphi

it's thanksgiving here - so we visited with DH's family and i ate waaay too much. LOL. today's a stat holiday but i have so much to do i'm working from home.


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *b* & *p*!

good weekend here!  it was actually pretty warm here..... its been cooling down weatherwise...


----------



## misselizabeth22

Good Morning!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *miss e*!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Hey Moshi!

How's it going?


----------



## moshi_moshi

just a regular monday at work 

how about you?


----------



## misselizabeth22

Same here, 

well actually, I go in at 4, bleh!


----------



## moshi_moshi

by 4 i'll be in zombie mode, lol completely zoned out and ready to go home.....

safe to say i wish it was friday already, haha!


----------



## misselizabeth22

You and me both.

The weekend wasn't long enough!


----------



## september gurl

Afternoon ladies


----------



## Jönathan

Hi september! Great to see you back on TPF.


----------



## september gurl

Thanks Jon, It's good to be back. I've been so busy the past few weeks at work, but things have settled down a bit so I hope to start spending more time on here again.


----------



## rock_girl

Afternoon Ya'll!  
I am on the longest conference call ever...8AM-4PM via web/phone.  I'd probably be  at my desk if it weren't for tPF.  Nothing like a little eye candy to keep the mind sharp as folks drone on about data ad nauseum.


----------



## Jönathan

Hang in there rock_girl!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Evening ladies! I'm in Seattle overnight for a work thingy and I just had a feast at the crab pot ... amazing! I'm so fulll now. I wish I would have remembered some tPFers who lived in Seattle, we could have met up! 

I hope everyones night is amazing!!


----------



## CMP86

The Crab Pot is amazing. I haven't been in a long time but I do remember it well.


----------



## misselizabeth22

Just got in from work.

Ugh. I'm beat.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## BattyBugs

Halfway through my 4th night at work, with one to go. This is a 60 hour week, with a 48 hour week coming up. Ugh! Plus, one of my brothers & his wife are coming in tomorrow (well, technically it will be later tonight). My poor hubby is going to be going nuts. :lolots:


----------



## misselizabeth22

^
Lol


----------



## brintee

Morning Ladies


----------



## icecreamom

hello ladies!


----------



## brintee

Hi *Icecream*!!


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning ladies!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning all!

hey *b*, *icecream*, and *jan*!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Moshi*!!!  Have you pulled the trigger on those Atwoods yet?


----------



## misselizabeth22

Morning ladies!


----------



## brintee

*Jannnnnn, moshiiiiiI*!!


----------



## NANI1972

Mornin' everybody! 
Ladies I just found one of my UHGs if all goes well. I'm so excited!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Yay Nani!!


----------



## brintee

Hi *misse & NANI*!!

Yayyyyy *nani*!!


----------



## NANI1972

Hiya! Brintee and misselizabeth *waves*


----------



## brintee

Do you girls know how MBMJ shoe sizing is??


----------



## Dukeprincess

TTS

Hello ladies, I am so pissed off right now that I am coming here so that I won't lose a friend by telling her what I really want to say....


----------



## brintee

Thanks *duke*...what happened??


----------



## RedBottomLover

*duke* are you okay?


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am fine, just I wanted some relationship advice and a friend of mine who clearly forgot what a loser her guy was, is being really judgmental.  So it just makes me angry.  I just hate when people forget they were once in a similar situation and act holier than thou.  


Also, what is the "Pam Project."  I asked in another thread about shoes to wear with cargos and that was the response.


----------



## brintee

Ughhh sorry *duke*, I hate that too 

Pam Project?


----------



## Dukeprincess

See here
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/skinny-cargo-styling-tips-boots-booties-632910.html


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Mystery solved.  It was the name of a pair of shoes I posted.  :shame:  Omg, I am so out of it today.


----------



## brintee

Awwww


----------



## Dukeprincess

I needed help styling my skinny cargos.  I have no clue what shoes to wear them with.

THESE are the Pam Project
http://www.lorisshoes.com/product.asp?lt=d&deptid=8547&pfid=LDS16094


----------



## Dukeprincess

Should I buy these?
http://www.turnaboutshoppe.com/stor...e=TSE&Product_Code=13486-00029&Category_Code=


----------



## brintee

UMMMM *absofreakinglutely*!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Do I really need them though...Fine* B*, you drive a hard bargain.


----------



## brintee

Yep you need them


----------



## Dukeprincess

Done.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke *- was your friend coming from a place of 'been there done that' or 'I could never be with someone like that'.. perhaps her advice came across the wrong way.


----------



## brintee

Dukeprincess said:


> Done.


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> *Duke *- was your friend coming from a place of 'been there done that' or 'I could never be with someone like that'.. perhaps her advice came across the wrong way.



Nope, she got back with her guy after he apologized, so now she has forgotten all the bad stuff he did before.  Mind you, I am not a sugar coater, so I don't expect to be treated the same way, but what I don't do is throw stones when I know my house is constructed of glass.


Anger is not good for me.  I've bought 2 pairs of shoes and a DvF in the last hour.  Good lord.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Nope, she got back with her guy after he apologized, so now she has forgotten all the bad stuff he did before. Mind you, I am not a sugar coater, so I don't expect to be treated the same way, but what I don't do is throw stones when I know my house is constructed of glass.
> 
> 
> Anger is not good for me. I've bought 2 pairs of shoes and a DvF in the last hour. Good lord.


 
Oh, ok...  I see what you're saying.  I don't know the advice you need, but here's a hug to get you through it.  Sometimes the best advice, is our very own.  Go with your gut.

Now -- GET OFF THE INTERNET AND STOP SHOPPING!!!  But before you do, what DVF dress did you get?


----------



## icecreamom

Crossing fingers* Nani*
Ohhh my dear *Duke * don't pay attention to nonsense comments.. people are just crazy! I concluded that some people just get happy when they see others having problems.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *DC and icecreamom!* 

*DC:* I got a Jeanne for fall.  I wanted something with long sleeves.  

Did you gals see the deals at Piperlime?  I think I need this coat.
http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=61730&vid=1&pid=807449&scid=807449002


----------



## DC-Cutie

OMG that jacket is TDF???  I'm a sucker for jackets, the colors and detailing are nice. 
 so I'll take over where *Brin *left off: 

Do you need it?
AbsoFRIGGINloutly!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Now -- GET OFF THE INTERNET AND STOP SHOPPING!!!  But before you do, what DVF dress did you get?





DC-Cutie said:


> OMG that jacket is TDF???  I'm a sucker for jackets, the colors and detailing are nice.
> so I'll take over where *Brin *left off:
> 
> Do you need it?
> AbsoFRIGGINloutly!



Do you see the oxymoron here, *DC?*  

You should get it too be and we can be twinsies....My CC is going to explode.  I need to back away....


----------



## brintee

I have a DVF coming today....erm, and a CL


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Do you see the oxymoron here, *DC?*
> 
> You should get it too be and we can be twinsies....My CC is going to explode. I need to back away....


 
Oxymoron?   where???  I don't see it...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Enablers!  I swear that coat is just staring at me.  And then the code "TREAT4U" gives me an extra 10% off....

Must.not.click.buy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Enablers! I swear that coat is just staring at me. And then the code "TREAT4U" gives me an extra 10% off....
> 
> Must.not.click.buy.


 
I bet it would look cute with your cargo skinnies or minnie pants   Just sayin'...


----------



## Dukeprincess

*DC* you are the :devil:


----------



## CMP86

Good Morning ladies!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Run *CMP*, it is enabler city in here....


----------



## brintee

:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## icecreamom

Hehehe...


----------



## Dukeprincess

I blame all of you for "making" me buy that Free People blazer.


----------



## icecreamom

I took my cards out of my wallet, I came to work with $3.87 in my wallet and a coupon for a Dunkin Donuts Iced latte, So.. I can stay here!


----------



## CMP86

I think the only thing you ladies could enable me to buy is baby stuff. I don't fit into half my clothes already and I'm only 13 weeks. I won't be buying any clothes other than maternity clothes for a while.


----------



## Dukeprincess

brintee said:


> :devil::devil::devil:



Since I started chatting this am, I know I've spent a good $400....

Clearly, when I am on the street corner in my CLs and Tweed Blazer, I hope you guys will send your BFs to pick me up!


----------



## brintee

Ill be right there with ya! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Since I started chatting this am, I know I've spent a good $400....
> 
> Clearly, when I am on the street corner in my CLs and Tweed Blazer, I hope you guys will send your BFs to pick me up!


----------



## compulsive

Afternoon ladies! 

*Duke*, love the flats you bought! Wish they had them in my size.


----------



## moshi_moshi

*Duke* - BUY IT ALL!!! hahaha

but seriously...those shoes were a STEAL and the jacket is really cute!

and a  for your troubles... i agree with *DC*

*B* - what did you get????

afternoon ladies!


----------



## icecreamom

Afternoon *moshi *


----------



## CMP86

Hello moshi!


----------



## brintee

:ninja:


----------



## CMP86

What did you do brin?


----------



## compulsive

Spill the beans, *B*!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Well, I'm $300 in the hole...


----------



## jancedtif

Hey ladies!

I know I know!:ninja:


----------



## moshi_moshi

give us hints!!!

hey *cmp* and *icecream*!


----------



## jancedtif

I can't but maybe Brin will!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *V and moshi!*

Now I want this!
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/45331


----------



## brintee

jancedtif said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I know I know!:ninja:


----------



## Dukeprincess

OHHHHHHHHHHHHH what did you do *B!*

You made me buy flats and won't tell?


----------



## brintee

Ill show you the DVF: http://marctimes.com/wp-content/upl...her-Alusa-Jacket-by-DIANE-VON-FURSTENBERG.jpg

I was in love with this when it came out, but didnt want to pay the price for it. I got it for $90 on the bay!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

but i wanna hear about the shoes!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

brintee said:


> Ill show you the DVF: http://marctimes.com/wp-content/upl...her-Alusa-Jacket-by-DIANE-VON-FURSTENBERG.jpg
> 
> I was in love with this when it came out, but didnt want to pay the price for it. I got it for $90 on the bay!!


 
OMG I LOVE it!!!  with black skinnies and a cute top!! and CLs of course.... me likey!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

brintee said:


> Ill show you the DVF: http://marctimes.com/wp-content/upl...her-Alusa-Jacket-by-DIANE-VON-FURSTENBERG.jpg
> 
> I was in love with this when it came out, but didnt want to pay the price for it. I got it for $90 on the bay!!



  I am going to have to see that styled, *B.* But I have faith in you.

And right, who cares about feathers when we've got shoes!


----------



## brintee

I didnt exactly know what to wear it with, I just knew I had to own it. But I do think it would be REALLY cute with the skinnies! 

Should I tell them *Jan*?? 



moshi_moshi said:


> OMG I LOVE it!!!  with black skinnies and a cute top!! and CLs of course.... me likey!!





Dukeprincess said:


> I am going to have to see that styled, *B.* But I have faith in you.
> 
> And right, who cares about feathers when we've got shoes!


----------



## CMP86

I've found several baby things that I could max out all of my credit cards with. I have a small apartment and half of the things I want wouldn't fit in our apartment and would need to wait until we get a house.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Where is *icecreamom?*

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/45343


----------



## jancedtif

brintee said:


> I didnt exactly know what to wear it with, I just knew I had to own it. But I do think it would be REALLY cute with the skinnies!
> 
> Should I tell them *Jan*??



Umm....YEAH!!


----------



## icecreamom

yES PLEASEEEeEE!


----------



## icecreamom

Ohhhh My Duke :cry: It's already sold out, $90!


----------



## brintee

Ok, Ok LOL. I suck at secrets. Im thinking of dying them Black...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320600276214&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## phiphi

good afternoon ladies!

looks like a busy shopping day! LOL.


----------



## icecreamom

What a great deal *Brin*!


----------



## icecreamom

I want this jacket.. http://www.express.com/embellished-...3.pro?showBreadcrumb=true&recentlyviewed=true 
Is it too much? Does it have too much shimmer?


----------



## moshi_moshi

omg *b *you got them for a steal!!!  

hey *p*!!


----------



## compulsive

Congrats *B*! I think they would look better in black.

Hi *P*!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*icecream* - i liked that jacket too until i tried it on...it was really boxy on me and i felt michael jacksonish in it...which is not really my style.... kudos to you if you can rock it though!


----------



## Dukeprincess

That jacket is cute.  DO IT!  :devil:

I like those *B.*


----------



## icecreamom

hehehe I thought the same thing *moshi * that's why I hesitated


----------



## Dukeprincess

moshi_moshi said:


> *icecream* - i liked that jacket too until i tried it on...it was really boxy on me and i felt michael jacksonish in it...which is not really my style.... kudos to you if you can rock it though![/QUO


----------



## brintee

Thanks ladies!!

Hiiii *P*!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

if you're near an express try it on.... that's a pretty good price for it too.... there might be coupons floating around too!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Must.close.window.
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/61598


----------



## icecreamom

I like it without those extra shinny things hanging.. so, those have to go if I get it. I think that it would look nice with simple black white/black outfits, when I tried on I felt like I was wearing a fake Chanel jacket.. but I like it, don't know what to do :shame:


----------



## moshi_moshi

did anyone see the clou noeuds on ebay?  they've got to be fake....$799  i can't click on them because "nude" is in the title and i am at work... are they for real?  they're in the first few things that come up if you type in louboutin 38


----------



## icecreamom

I'm going to express after work, I _MUST_ have all the new dolman style tees they got. They hide my big gut so well


----------



## DC-Cutie

CMP86 said:


> I've found several baby things that I could max out all of my credit cards with. I have a small apartment and half of the things I want wouldn't fit in our apartment and would need to wait until we get a house.


 
Don't mommies-to-be normally wait until after the baby shower to see if they need additional things?


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Brin *- congrats - great buy!
*Duke* - you're on a DVF roll today, huh?


----------



## icecreamom

*DC*: Duke is on a "buy everything I want" roll today...


----------



## CMP86

DC-Cutie said:


> Don't mommies-to-be normally wait until after the baby shower to see if they need additional things?



Normally yes. I'm trying to be good but it can be difficult though. All I have bought so far is a blanket, a onesie and a jean jacket that DH just had to have.


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> *Brin *- congrats - great buy!
> *Duke* - you're on a DVF roll today, huh?





icecreamom said:


> *DC*: Duke is on a "buy everything I want" roll today...



Duke resisted the Outnet temptation...I already have a DVF gown in my closet waiting for my friend's wedding in Miami in May, I don't need anymore occasion dresses, although that one is gorgeous!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I will say the last dress, I think it was pink w/ruffle down the center is beautiful....


----------



## Dukeprincess

I get so many boxes at my apartment that the conceirge always picks on me.  I just got an email that I received about 4 boxes today.  Whoops!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> I will say the last dress, I think it was pink w/ruffle down the center is beautiful....



STOP IT.  Lalalalalala I cannot hear you!  :tunes:


----------



## icecreamom

when u go to ur friends wedding in Miami, I'm pretty sure you are going to need more than one dress


----------



## phiphi

hi *b, jan, moshi, vee, dukie, icecream, DC, cmp, redbottom*!

*moshi* - from the pictures i can see - they don't look great. weird angles. seller only has 1 FB. i'm not a pro on this style, however so i'd put it up in the authentication thread if you can.. but i don't think it came in nude patent, did it?

*duke* - hand over that CC woman! 

*B* - congrats on your score!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*icecream:* You bad!

Ugh oh, *P*, I am soooo :busted


----------



## DC-Cutie

icecreamom said:


> when u go to ur friends wedding in Miami, I'm pretty sure you are going to need more than one dress


 
I agree.  *Duke's* going to NEED something to hit the scene in MIA... right?

He *PhiPhi*


----------



## phiphi

hi *DC*!! *waving* how are you doing?


----------



## brintee

Thank you *P*!!

I want to go to Miami!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

phiphi said:


> hi *DC*!! *waving* how are you doing?


 
I'm doin' alright!  thanks for asking..  How are things for you?  Is it chilly in Canada yet?


----------



## Dukeprincess

My CC is on strike for the remainder of the day!  

I am not fooling with you guys anymore!


----------



## phiphi

*DC* - it's not terribly chilly yet. we had frost on the grass this morning - but you guys gave us a run for our money last winter with your snowfalls!!

*duke* - you got great scores though. loves it.


----------



## YaYa3

hey, friends!!  

*duke,* damnit.  you, too, *brin!*  i want a DVF _something._  everything you guys have posted is so damned adorable.  somehow, though, i'm wondering if her clothes are a little too ... ahem ... OLD for me.  hehehe!


----------



## phiphi

*yaya*!!!  how are you my dear! 
you would totally rock dvf. (you have come to the right crew for enabling though.. lol)


----------



## brintee

*Yaya*!!!!!!!!! You would rock some DVF!!


----------



## compulsive

Hi *YaYa*! Woman, you can rock anything!


----------



## brintee

Hiiiiii *V*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

WHAT?!  "Too old?"  Psssht.  Have you seen DVF herself?  And she almost always wears her own clothes.  And IMO you look way hotter than her.  Thanks.

So let's see, which style would you like?  Wrap, straight, long-sleeves, short?


----------



## YaYa3

you guys are *too sweet!!!* 

some of them are too short and some of the prints are sooooo bold!  my daughter told me once that i was too old and for some stupid reason, i listen to her.  

i'm always confused about the sizing, too.

i just LOVE the way all of you buy and wear DVF, though.  makes me really itch to purchase some of the great looks.


----------



## YaYa3

*duke,* i MUST have sleeves!  and i'm not sure about wrap.  do they REALLY wrap and stay closed?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Umm, I know she is your daughter, but 

Case example:
http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/I-Mj...ing+09+MBFW/2i96H3szPrS/Diane+Von+Furstenberg


----------



## phiphi

*yaya* - i used to never wear any prints (a small nudge from *duke* has changed that). the wraps have sleeves. i love them. i also wear a cami underneath to avoid the "free show".


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Duke* admits that *Phiphi* was not harmed during the transition from drab to fab.  

More pics:
http://www.fanpix.net/picture-gallery/901/622901-diane-von-furstenberg-picture.htm


----------



## YaYa3

*duke,* yeah, she's not the most attractive 'older' lady in the world, is she?  

*phi,* you rock your DVF's, too, girl ... but remember:  i'm old enough to be your grandmother, for pete's sake!  

give me some ideas!  i need help.


----------



## brintee

ROFL!  Love it!



Dukeprincess said:


> *Duke* admits that *Phiphi* was not harmed during the transition from drab to fab.
> 
> More pics:
> http://www.fanpix.net/picture-gallery/901/622901-diane-von-furstenberg-picture.htm


----------



## DC-Cutie

*YaYa* - if you can rock the hell outta skinny jeans & CLs, you can for sure wear DVF!  You're not too old..


----------



## Dukeprincess

Ideas! 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3111359?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=6100

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...iane%2Bvon%2Bfurstenberg%26_requestid%3D23181


----------



## Dukeprincess

More

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00117cat17740733cat000059cat7190734cat5890737

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00117cat17740733cat000059cat7190734cat5890737


----------



## YaYa3

Dukeprincess said:


> Ideas!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3111359?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=6100
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...iane%2Bvon%2Bfurstenberg%26_requestid%3D23181



thank you, *duke!!*

unfortunately, the first has none in my size ... whatever _that_ is.  and the second is only in an 8.  i have no idea what size?  

i've lost so much weight, but doesn't DVF run very, very small?


----------



## phiphi

goodness *yaya*- you are so not old enough to be my grandmother. pssht. i totally see you in a wrap dress.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000001cat000009cat000059cat7190734cat5890737

this looks almost like a watercolour.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> More
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00117cat17740733cat000059cat7190734cat5890737


 
This is my favorite thus far!  I love it...


----------



## YaYa3

Dukeprincess said:


> More
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00117cat17740733cat000059cat7190734cat5890737
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00117cat17740733cat000059cat7190734cat5890737




again ... THANK YOU, *duke!*  you're so, so, so sweet!  

i LOVE both of these!


----------



## Dukeprincess

No problem dear *YaYa.*  Give them a try.


----------



## phiphi

ok ladies. back to the pit i go. enough procrastinating for today. *sulks* 

have a great day everyone!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am officially going to the Money Talks subforum, because clearly I have problems controlling my spending.


----------



## moshi_moshi

*yaya* - i didn't read back all the way but i think you could definitely rock some dvf!!!  and i think the sizing is pretty tts except for the tighter fitting styles.  

i generally wear a 12 in DVF and feel like overall a lot of her styles are very flattering! try some on...you'll love it!!!


----------



## YaYa3

thank you, *moshi!*  i plan to order some soon.


----------



## Dukeprincess

YaYa3 said:


> thank you, *moshi!*  i plan to order some soon.



Do it!   So I can drool over how gorgeous you look.


----------



## misselizabeth22

Hey ladies I'm back! 

Lots of errands today.. And I've got to pack my buddy's gifts!


----------



## BattyBugs

I've really enjoyed catching up on today's chat. Duke, sorry that your friend isn't supportive & there for you. Love your purchases, though.

I've been bad this week, too. I ordered the Pigalle flats & a pair of Brian Atwood Maniacs (because they have been making such a prominent appearance on the non-CL indulgence thread, lately). I've also ordered a bunch of stuff from Sephora. Yikes!


----------



## brintee

Morning Ladies


----------



## icecreamom

Good Morning *Brin*!


----------



## brintee

Hi *icecream*! How are you??


----------



## icecreamom

Doing good... bored! Listening to my class while working... I have a test tomorrow and another one on Sat. Morning.. and my BDay is tomorrow. My schedule is no good noooo good!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *batty!*

Good Morning *icecreamom and B!*


----------



## brintee

Oh geez! What a crazy week for you!! Happy early BIRTHDAY!! 

Hi *duke*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

What you getting for your birthday *icecreamom?*


----------



## icecreamom

hehehe.. thank you *Brin* I'm gonna need a lot of those to keep up with my schedule :girlwhack:

*Duke* I already used my Bday excuse this month, I got the TB Boots, the RonRons, DVF dress and 5 tees from Express... I took my cards out of my purse yesterday; and I just bite my nails all day long when I see you ladies () shopping for amazing things!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww, I am sorry *icecreamom.* 

If it makes you feel better, I work INSANE hours at a international law firm, so literally I spend money online shopping because I have no time to go to the mall or do half of the things I'd really want to do.  Sadly, consumerism is my escape.  (and half of the stuff I buy, I end up hating and returning - except for DVF, TB and CL)


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh yeah and LV 

And my Brea is STILL in the box and yet I am on the hunt for a Delightful GM.


----------



## icecreamom

hehehe I know what you mean *Duke* I work managing a hotel, than I run to school in the afternoon (trying to get my bachelors in Finance) than go home clean, cook and homework.. Shopping is my escape too! I'll shop online and go to the mall on Sun morning or Sat afternoon (as part of my workout routine - run from my house to the Millenia Mall which is about 2 miles)


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, look at you, balancing it all!  You are my hero, *icecreamom!*

*B*, where are pictures of the new goodies!?


----------



## brintee

Well, I ended up not loving the jacket so im not keeping  But the shoes wont be here for awhile so you will have to wait for those


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh no, why?


----------



## brintee

Well it was huge on me and I just decided ill never wear it


----------



## icecreamom

Well..  to top it all of, I cannot get less than As on my grades because my boss is sponsoring my education and that's his only requirement. So here I'm trying to finish everything with my birthday celebration right in the middle. Ohhh and I forgot, my BF is being an a$$ lately.. I don't even think I'm getting a gift from him


----------



## icecreamom

*Bri* what jacket?


----------



## brintee

Whattttt WTF icecream?? He BETTER get you one!!


----------



## brintee

The DVF Alusa...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh heck yeah, DBF better get you a gift!  That is unacceptable!

I am sorry *B.*


----------



## icecreamom

His business is not doing good.. so he's pissed off 24/7 (like it's my fault) and giving me attitude about my personal shopping and my habits,  he's even asking me for a loan (so, imagine). He always tells my parents that I'm a materialistic person and makes fun of me when I say that the only good thing about getting older is the fact that you get gifts... I'm really depressed about it, cuz I always do tons of things for his birthday


----------



## icecreamom

Ohhh *B*, that's the jacket you found en ebaY! ohhh man that sux


----------



## Dukeprincess

icecreamom said:


> His business is not doing good.. so he's pissed off 24/7 (like it's my fault) and giving me attitude about my personal shopping and my habits,  he's even asking me for a loan (so, imagine). He always tells my parents that I'm a materialistic person and makes fun of me when I say that the only good thing about getting older is the fact that you get gifts... I'm really depressed about it, cuz I always do tons of things for his birthday



Wow. The last guy I dated who had comments about my shopping and spending habits got dropped.  It is YOUR money, you can spend it how you wish.  When you get married, then he can have a say-so.  Until then STFU.


----------



## icecreamom

I know* Duke*, we've been together for almost 3 years now, I have a lot of complaints right now! I don't have a ring, he doesn't do $h** for my Bdays or Valentines or Christmas... he's a nice guy, but he's not into details AT ALL; I try to look at the good things... but sometimes it gets really really hard!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Morning Ladies 

*icecreamom * - I got tired just reading all that you do!  Keep up the hard work, it will pay off.

What do you say to the office worker that was in the bathroom with you, didn't wash her hands, went straight to the kitchen sticking her hands in the bag of bagels and had the NERVE to offer to get a bagel for me!


----------



## icecreamom

*DC* you can say... wash it now or eat it later!


----------



## DC-Cutie

icecreamom said:


> I know* Duke*, we've been together for almost 3 years now, I have a lot of complaints right now! I don't have a ring, he doesn't do $h** for my Bdays or Valentines or Christmas... he's a nice guy, but he's not into details AT ALL; I try to look at the good things... but sometimes it gets really really hard!


 
details?  He's just cheap?  I mean really - nothing for your bday or Christmas?  that's awful.


----------



## icecreamom

Well *DC*, when his business was ok, he would get me things out of the blue.. no occassion needed, if I said I liked it he would think it twice and than get it... But he SUCKS at celebrations! Last year he took me to RuthChris and then he told me that the steak was my gift! Ohh My I wanted to KILL him!  
He's not creative at all! no imagination no nothing! like, if he's broke I understand but at least BAKE SOMETHING!!!! KWIM


----------



## brintee

What is wrong with men?? Ughh

Hi *DC*!

Its ok about the jacket. Im sure ill get more DVF for F&F


----------



## icecreamom

If the steak is my gift, than why are you eating too? Puke the lamb chops! (remember... big nasty fight)


----------



## icecreamom

I didn't get anything from the DVF F&F sale  I'm waiting for Saks F&F , I want to get McQueen scarf


----------



## brintee

yes that is what I meant, Saks F&F! hehehe


----------



## Dukeprincess

Omg that is sooo nasty *DC.* I can just imagine your face when she offered to get you a bagel 


When is Saks F&F?  Tomorrow?


----------



## icecreamom

I think it starts tomorrow *Duke *


----------



## Dukeprincess

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, my wallet cannot take anymore abuse!  LOL  

I got a dress from DVF F&F, I cannot wait for it to arrive!


----------



## icecreamom

I only want the scarf and maybe a DVF dress and a BCBG silk top and a TB sweater. That's it  HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## brintee

Ummm I want like 492378469283579 things. I made a list. Its not pretty!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I want boots for work.  If I can find some that I like.


----------



## brintee

Morning Ladies


----------



## DC-Cutie

Morning *Brin* 

Does Saks F&F start today?


----------



## brintee

Hi *DC*!! The preorder for cardholders does...

Whatcha getting missy??


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't know..  this week has been rough on my wallet - between J. Crew, Nordies and a few other places this card is SMOKIN' - LOL...


----------



## brintee

Yea im hoping to get lots of DVF, so mine will be right there with yours! 

I ordered the JCrew Chalet boots, I needed warm boots for winter, but I dont really like Uggs...


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning ladies!

morning *B* and *DC*!

*DC* - i read that thing you wrote yesterday about the bagels.... all i can say is EWWW


----------



## brintee

Hiiii *moshi*!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Brin*, *Moshi* and* DC*!!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *jan*!

yayyy tomorrow is friday!


----------



## jancedtif

^Thank goodness!!!


----------



## icecreamom

Hello ladies!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hello!  I am wearing DVF today and my stupid picture won't rotate, so I can post!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Morning Ladies 

One more nasty co-worker story: in a few weeks we're having an office gathering.  We have decided to donate money for catering and each group bring in paper products and drinks.  The nasty one decides she doesn't want to donate, she wants to "make something from scratch"  I couldn't take it anymore, so I said "Well, while you're making whatever you're making, if you happen to scratch any part of your body or your pet's body, please be sure to wash your hands since you never do it here in the office"


----------



## misselizabeth22

Hey ladies!

Aww Duke, that stinks 

DC: EWWWW..  People are so gross sometimes. Its like a girl I used to work with, smoked and never washed her hands and would touch stuff. VOL


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> One more nasty co-worker story: in a few weeks we're having an office gathering.  We have decided to donate money for catering and each group bring in paper products and drinks.  The nasty one decides she doesn't want to donate, she wants to "make something from scratch"  I couldn't take it anymore, so I said "Well, while you're making whatever you're making, if you happen to scratch any part of your body or your pet's body, please be sure to wash your hands since you never do it here in the office"



OMFG


----------



## moshi_moshi

DC-Cutie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> One more nasty co-worker story: in a few weeks we're having an office gathering. We have decided to donate money for catering and each group bring in paper products and drinks. The nasty one decides she doesn't want to donate, she wants to "make something from scratch" I couldn't take it anymore, so I said "Well, while you're making whatever you're making, if you happen to scratch any part of your body or your pet's body, please be sure to wash your hands since you never do it here in the office"


 
:lolots:


----------



## jancedtif

icecreamom said:


> Hello ladies!



Hey* ice*!



Dukeprincess said:


> Hello!  I am wearing DVF today and my stupid picture won't rotate, so I can post!



Hey *Duke*!!  Gosh I wanna see your DVF!!!



DC-Cutie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> One more nasty co-worker story: in a few weeks we're having an office gathering.  We have decided to donate money for catering and each group bring in paper products and drinks.  The nasty one decides she doesn't want to donate, she wants to "make something from scratch"  I couldn't take it anymore, so I said "Well, while you're making whatever you're making, if you happen to scratch any part of your body or your pet's body, please be sure to wash your hands since you never do it here in the office"



DC what did the the co-worker say?



misselizabeth22 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Aww Duke, that stinks
> 
> DC: EWWWW..  People are so gross sometimes. Its like a girl I used to work with, smoked and never washed her hands and would touch stuff. VOL



Hey *Misse*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Finally got it posted, just a skirt though *Jan.* 


I am STILL laughing at *DC's* post....that was FUNNY.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jancedtif said:


> DC what did the the co-worker say?


 
Nothing...  actually a hush fell over the room.  See, I say what everybody is thinking, but don't want to say


----------



## DC-Cutie

nice skirt - *Duke*  is it a pencil skirt?


----------



## jancedtif

DC-Cutie said:


> Nothing...  actually a hush fell over the room.  See, I say what everybody is thinking, but don't want to say



I would have loved to be a fly on the wall! 



DC-Cutie said:


> nice skirt - *Duke*  is it a pencil skirt?



Well, I can't find the pic.


----------



## Dukeprincess

It's in the DVF thread *Jan.* Wearing Stuart Weitzman heels today, so no CL outfit thread.  (sorry Msr. Louboutin)

Thanks *DC*, yes, it is a stretchy pencil skirt.


----------



## jancedtif

^*Runs to the DVF thread*!


----------



## icecreamom

Go shawty it's my birthday


----------



## Dukeprincess

icecreamom said:


> Go shawty it's my birthday



We gonna party like it's yo birthday!  
Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## icecreamom

We are gonna zip Bacardi  (and margaritas, and daiquiries, and  wine, and beer and tequila)


----------



## icecreamom

Thank you *Duke *


----------



## icecreamom

And the DBF...


----------



## icecreamom

is now my...


----------



## icecreamom

DF


----------



## brintee

Whhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttt *icecream*?!?!?!? HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!

Hi *dukie & jan*!!

*DC*, OMFG, that is soooo funny!!


----------



## icecreamom

Thanks* brintee*  !!!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Hi ladies!! Thought I would drop in the chat thread! It's been a long time!!

Icecream!!!! Happy Birthday and a great big congrats on your engagement! Cheers!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Icecream* - I knew I liked you for some reason, we're sign sisters - my B-Day is tomorrow.  So *Happy Birthday *to you and congrats on your engagement  

*Duke *- if DC Love Bites cupcake truck comes near you, don't bother - yucky!


----------



## moshi_moshi

yay *icecream*, HAPPY BIRTHDAY and CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## icecreamom

Thank you everyone!!!! I just had lunch at work my coworkers got me a cake and lunch and goodies!!!


----------



## phiphi

hi everyone! just a quick hello - i'm SO swamped.

happy birthday *icecream* and congratulations!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

WOAH, looks like DF was saving up for the best birthday gift of all, a RING!  Congrats!


----------



## brintee

Hiii *P!*!


----------



## icecreamom

Yes *Duke*, this is surreal I still can't believe it.. I feel so weird with the ring on my hand!!!


----------



## phiphi

you must post pics *icecream*!!!

hi *B*!


----------



## icecreamom

I know I need a mani :shame: sorry... with my test in an hour I did not have time for anything.. and this was so unexpected!!!


----------



## icecreamom

This is my favorite pic of the day.. it's a silly one, I posted it on Action thread but thought about sharing it here too!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Pretty DVF and ring *icecream* 

Are you wearing the Lune in Blue Diamond?


----------



## moshi_moshi

beautiful ring!

*icecream *you look so cute in the photo with your DF!

love the print on your DVF by the way!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Congratulations Icecream!!!


----------



## Theren

omg congrats! Doesnt the waiting for the ring phase suck? Im there right now.. Im sooooo happy for you!


----------



## icecreamom

Thank you *phiphi* 
Yes *Duke* I bought about a month ago and I was saving it for this day!
Thanks my dear *moshi* I keep staring at it, I'm on the ''I can't believe it" phase
 Elizabeth 
*Theren* I gave up on the ring like 5 months ago, that's why this is so shocking


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## jeshika

congrats *icecream*!!!! and happy birthday! best birthday ever! and i forgot to respond to your earlier post about my avatar... that is diamond, di for short... she's about 3-4 months old in the picture. i met her last month and fell in LOVE immediately... i'm her doggie aunt and she is the cutest little thing!!

here's more cuteness-


----------



## misselizabeth22

Aww, so precious! 

Does anyone know how to track an international package?

I'm new to this, LOL


----------



## Theren

icecreamom said:


> *Theren* I gave up on the ring like 5 months ago, that's why this is so shocking



I've kind of gotten there.


----------



## NANI1972

Congrats icecreamom and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!artyhat:

jeshika- that puppy is so freakin' cuuuuuuute! I die!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Congratulations Icecream!

I have family in from Calif, so I am really far behind!


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning ladies!!

happy friday!!!!!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Morning moshi!  

Is it 2 yet? I'm ready to go home. Lol


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *miss e*!!

lol!!  more like 5 for me!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Oh no


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies!!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey ladies!

Happy belated birthday *Ice*!


----------



## jancedtif

misselizabeth22 said:


> Oh no



Are you going the the fair this year?


----------



## brintee

*Jannnn*!!


----------



## jancedtif

^sweets!!!   How goes it?


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *jan* and *b*!!

i just got back from a meeting... this day is flying by!! THANK GOODNESS!!!


----------



## brintee

Great!! Its friday and my shoes come today!!!  How are you?


----------



## brintee

Hiiii *moshi*!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

What did you get *Brin*!!!!

I'm a year older today, so in honor of the festive ocassion - drink up ladies


----------



## brintee

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DC*!!!! 

Castillanas!


----------



## DC-Cutie

brintee said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY DC*!!!!
> 
> Castillanas!


 

Thank ya kindly...

are those the ones you got for a good deal on The Bay?  Lucky!


----------



## brintee

Yes!!


----------



## jancedtif

Happy birthday* DC*!!!  I hope you have a great day!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DC*!!!!!!!! artyhat:


----------



## misselizabeth22

Happy birthday DC!

Omg the door to a tanners room randomly opened while I was showing
new customers around.

She saw his bum. Then he came out and asked me if I opened
his door. As if!   Smh


----------



## rock_girl

Happy Birthday *DC*!!  

*Brin *- Can't wait to see the Castillanas!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DC!!!!*

So which LV's are we getting today?


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^yes which *DC*!  i'm sure you must have something in mind.... 

arghhhh why is california 3 hrs behind..... i need to harass footcandy and find out if they have my drama pumps in a 39.... THEY WERE TOO SMALL :cry:


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am sorry *Moshi.*

I am pissed, I got my Acid Python flats and there is a huge black scuff on the toe!   That was NOT stated in the listing.


----------



## moshi_moshi

it's okay *duke*..... if not BG said they have them......hopefully in my size

sorry to hear *duke*...they were cute too... i remember trying to order them from BG ages ago!! do you think they'll give you a discount...or would you rather get your $$ back?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Do I want this?  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...index=39&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740

They are going to attempt to remove the stain and resell them.  I am getting a refund.  The scuff just ruins it from me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks Ladies for the birthday wishes .

Sorry to hear about your CLs - *Duke*, but great to know you're getting a refund!

I decided on one bag (picking it up this afternoon) and a bedroom set for my guest bedroom (I had to think practical for a minute - LOL)


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Thanks Ladies for the birthday wishes .
> 
> Sorry to hear about your CLs - *Duke*, but great to know you're getting a refund!
> 
> I decided on one bag (picking it up this afternoon) and a bedroom set for my guest bedroom (I had to think practical for a minute - LOL)



OOOOOOOOOOHHHH I cannot wait to see what you got! 

Let me guess?  Have you racked up at J.Crew 30% off?


----------



## brintee

Hi *misse*, OMG how embarrassing!! 
Ohhh no *duke*, im sorry I enabled on that one 
Thanks *RG*!!


----------



## brintee

Ughhh I was so bad at JCrew online last night


----------



## Dukeprincess

Not your fault *B!*  I am just glad the shop was very understanding.  I just sent them a picture of the scratch.


----------



## brintee

Thats a cute tank *duke*!!


----------



## brintee

Well im glad too 



Dukeprincess said:


> Not your fault *B!*  I am just glad the shop was very understanding.  I just sent them a picture of the scratch.


----------



## icecreamom

Hi ladies!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> OOOOOOOOOOHHHH I cannot wait to see what you got!
> 
> Let me guess? Have you racked up at J.Crew 30% off?


 
J Crew damage was done yesterday.  However, there are more things to be had


----------



## brintee

Hi *icecream*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh you and *B* are BAD!


----------



## brintee




----------



## moshi_moshi

sounds nice *DC*!  can't wait to see what you get!

*duke* - love that top... get it!! and that sucks about the shoes..... but good thing you're getting your $$ back

hey *icecream*!!


----------



## icecreamom

I got 22 out of 20 on my Finance test!


----------



## CMP86

Happy Birthday DC!

Congrats Icecreamom!

I'm sitting in bed trying to not get sick. I feel great but the nausea is terrible today. Plus little one has been swimming around in there as I keep feeling a whole lot of fluttering the last 2 days.


----------



## YaYa3

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, dear DC!!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congrats *icecreamom!* 

Umm, *B*, I am not buying the angel act!

*Moshi*, were you able to find your Atwoods?


----------



## brintee




----------



## moshi_moshi

OMG NO!!!  i just called footcandy and they are out of 39s.... i e-mailed NAP asking if they are getting any more shipments.... BG is sold out... I'm going to cry!!

i went on the BA site and i am going to call EVERYWHERE when i get home and EVERYWHERE thats closed when i get home tonight tomorrow.... i haven't gotten obsessed with a shoe in a long time... jeez i sound like a crazy!  shoeaholics anonymous here i come!!


----------



## icecreamom

*Happy Birthday DC *


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh no!  You will find them *moshi!*


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *duke*!! if not i'll get over it... the maniacs were cute too..... i was really just so surprised how easily i could walk in the dramas despite my toes being crushed in them last night.... if you don't own any BA yet get some!!!

i don't own anything over 120mm and i think the dramas are like 140mm??  i was shocked...i mean i am a bit clumsy.. haha


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh they sound very nice!  I saw Bella's too.  I don't own any BA, but I need to add it to the list....

I cannot wait for this day to be over.  I ended things last night with the guy I was seeing and now I just feel numb.  It is for the best, but it just sucks that things don't always end with the guy begging you to come back.


----------



## moshi_moshi

cheer up *duke*!  it's his loss!


----------



## icecreamom

Ohh *Duke * don't worry, you are too pretty for him


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *moshi and icecreamom.*


----------



## brintee

*dukie*


----------



## Dukeprincess

brintee said:


> *dukie*



Thanks love 

This was the only way I knew how to make him see that I wasn't happy.  I tried other ways, but he ignored them.  Oh well, maybe he will make better choices in the next relationship.


----------



## misselizabeth22

to you Duke


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you* miss e *


----------



## misselizabeth22

Gah, I'm so glad to be home, and away from Mr. Exhibitionist. haha!


----------



## BattyBugs

Happy birthday, DC! artyhat:

Duke, it is totally his loss. 

On our way back from Louisiana. My brother & SIL wanted to make a quick trip while they are here.


----------



## misselizabeth22

When royal mail tracking is down, is there any other way to track your purchase?


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## YaYa3

morning, sweet *brin!*


----------



## brintee

YaYa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  How are you? How was your weekend??



YaYa3 said:


> morning, sweet *brin!*


----------



## YaYa3

i had an excellent weekend, *brin!*  how 'bout you?


----------



## brintee

Same! I got a CrockPot finally!! Its my new favorite thing (and DBFs )!


----------



## YaYa3

oh, a crockpot!!  you'll love it.      i always liked the way my whole house smelled good when i was cooking something in it.  congrats!


----------



## brintee

hehehe thanks! I made pulled Buffalo Chicken and Barbeque too! 



YaYa3 said:


> oh, a crockpot!!  you'll love it.      i always liked the way my whole house smelled good when i was cooking something in it.  congrats!


----------



## Jönathan

Good morning *brin *& *YaYa *


----------



## YaYa3

oh, yum!!!  you're turning into a little homemaker already!  i'm impressed.


----------



## brintee

Hi *jon*!!

Awwww *yaya*  I just recently got on this cooking kick. I decided im going to learn over the winter since there is not much to do and im starting to really like it


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning ladies and gents!!


----------



## YaYa3

morning, *jon.*

when i was your age, *brin,* i could have cared less about cooking.  i wish i'd been more like you!  winter is a great time for cooking in a crockpot, too.  you're going to have so much fun!

hi, *moshi-buddy!!!*


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *yaya*!!!!


----------



## Jönathan

Morning, *moshi!*


----------



## brintee

Hiiii *moshi*!!

*Yaya*, I went online and printed out all of these recipes! I cant wait to try them! I just like when I make something and people love it!


----------



## YaYa3

*brin,* cooking for others is so much fun!  let me know what you cook that others love and i might drag my old crockpot out!  i'd forgotten how much i used it in the past, especially when my kids were little.  it was one of my favorite kitchen appliances.


----------



## moshi_moshi

mmmmm you two are making me hungry!!!


----------



## brintee

Lol *moshi*, sowwwiee 

Will do *yaya*!!


----------



## Jönathan

*brin, *be sure to let us know which recipes are the best and maybe we can try them?


----------



## brintee

This was soooo good, but *HOT*!! 

http://allrecipes.com//Recipe/slow-cooker-buffalo-chicken-sandwiches/Detail.aspx


----------



## brintee

Anyone know where I can get some wool leggings for under like $75?


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^maybe bloomies??? i think they have a coupon thing this coming weekend.... also i like the brand "HUE" and i think they might make some wool leggings and you can find the brand almost everywhere..... nordies...bloomies... and even tj maxx and marshalls...have you tried tjs or marshalls??


----------



## brintee

Thanks *moshi*!! Ill have to try TJMaxx


----------



## misselizabeth22

Hey everyone


----------



## Theren

Good morning ladies! Well afternoon


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *miss e* and *theren*!!


----------



## Theren

Whats new?


----------



## Jönathan

Hey *Theren *


----------



## brintee

Hi *misse & theren*!!


----------



## Jönathan

Hey *brin, & misse *


----------



## Theren

Im over here drooling over the MBB's.. I  them so much!


----------



## moshi_moshi

which color???  i really want a pair but im afraid to see what the price is going to be....


----------



## Theren

moshi_moshi said:


> which color??? i really want a pair but im afraid to see what the price is going to be....


 
I want the nude or black ones like woah! I'm also in love with the new fuscha ones.


----------



## misselizabeth22

Hey Jonathan! Moshi, Theren! & B!!


----------



## CMP86

Afternoon ladies and gentleman! I'm on vacation! Well its really a staycation since we don't have the funds to go anywhere do to the car needing to be repaired but I don't care. I don't have to step foot at work until next Tuesday at the earliest and I still get paid for it! Our last vacation before the baby gets here. Going to catch up on all the housework that needs to be done that hasn't been because I've been too sick or DH has been to hurt due to his PT on his knees.


----------



## misselizabeth22

Enjoy your vacation CMP. 

I'm still waiting on my ugh to arrive. UGH!


----------



## BattyBugs

Enjoy your staycation, cmp. Evening, everyone.


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## Jönathan

Morning *brin *


----------



## phiphi

morning *B & jönathan*! how are you both today?


----------



## brintee

Hiiii *jon & p*!!!!  Im great how are you guys?


----------



## Jönathan

Hi *Phiphi! *
*brin,* I'm doing good...just getting my CL fix here at TPF.


----------



## brintee

^^Me too! What do you do for a living *jon*?


----------



## phiphi

^^ i'm doing great too. 

oohh... *j*! we wanna know!


----------



## Jönathan

Senior lab technician for a food research company...pretty boring huh?


----------



## brintee

Not boring if you enjoy it


----------



## phiphi

not boring at all!


----------



## Jönathan

I'd rather be independently wealthy!


----------



## phiphi

^^ i second that motion! 

well, i have to get going - play time is over! have a great day everyone!


----------



## Jönathan

have a great day *phiphi!*


----------



## brintee

Have a good day!!


----------



## september gurl

afternoon ladies


----------



## BattyBugs

Good evening, everyone. How was your day? Another 6 hours and it will be my Friday. Yippee!!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Good morning everyone!


----------



## brintee

Morning Ladies


----------



## misselizabeth22

Hey B!


----------



## brintee

Hey *misse*! How are ya?


----------



## misselizabeth22

I'm good, a little miffed that I can't figure out where my shoes are and when they'll be delivered, lol.

How are you Brintee?


----------



## brintee

Ohhh no! Where are they coming from??

I am good!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

The UK. 

It's been 14 days since I won the auction, and 8 since they've shipped. I've never done an International purchase before, so I'm not sure what typical wait times are..

But it feels like forever! LOL


----------



## brintee

Holy crap that is forever!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

And the tracking info hasn't changed as far as status in US. Says origin place is preparing for shipment, and on the royal mail site it says its been shipped to US.

I don't know what to do, lol


----------



## brintee

Waiting is all there is now...


----------



## misselizabeth22

Don't they know what an UGH shoe is? 
lol


----------



## brintee

You think they would have figured it out by now!


----------



## Theren

I hope they come soon!!! Im waiting for my AB crystals to continue on with my diy strass zeppa passmule wedge.


----------



## misselizabeth22

I know right! haha


----------



## phiphi

*missE* - i hope they arrive soon for you!

good morning ladies - hi *b, missE, theren*!


----------



## brintee

Hiiii *p*!


----------



## Theren

Heyy phiphi!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

hey phi!!


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning ladies!!

Hey *Brin*!    Have you received your shoes?


----------



## Theren

Jance I was wondering the same!


----------



## brintee

Hiiii *jan*!!  What shoes miss?

Hi *theren*!


----------



## Theren

brintee said:


> Hiiii *jan*!!  What shoes miss?
> 
> Hi *theren*!


 

Hey Brit! I think she meant miss's shoes.


----------



## misselizabeth22

Hello all!


----------



## brintee

Hi *misse*!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Hey b! Hey theren

I'm ghosting tpf today thanks to my phone. Lol


----------



## jancedtif

Theren said:


> Jance I was wondering the same!



Hey *Theren*!!



brintee said:


> Hiiii *jan*!!  What shoes miss?
> 
> Hi *theren*!



Your Castillanas!



misselizabeth22 said:


> Hello all!



Hey *Misse*!


----------



## brintee

I got them sweets! I posted in my thread


----------



## misselizabeth22

Jan!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Okay, someone tell me to back away from the NM 20-30% off sale. :ninja:


----------



## brintee

Just submitted order *Duke*


----------



## Dukeprincess

brintee said:


> Just submitted order *Duke*


----------



## brintee




----------



## Dukeprincess

What did you get?  Some DVF?  I seriously have sooooo much DVF headed to my house.  I am ashamed.


----------



## jancedtif

brintee said:


> I got them sweets! I posted in my thread



What the what?!  How did I miss this?  Running to look at them now!



Dukeprincess said:


> Okay, someone tell me to back away from the NM 20-30% off sale. :ninja:



Hey *Duke*, I wish I could tell you that, but the :devil: won't let me!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Jan!* You must help me!  My hands keep clicking on the checkout button!


----------



## brintee

The DVF I wanted sold out when it was in my bag


----------



## Dukeprincess

Does NM price match?  I don't think so, but I am checking.

I am sorry B.


----------



## Theren

I have managed to stay away for 4 months- except for my DIY pair which honestly will probably be going to another home when im done as I have had offfers on them already and they arent even 1/4 done lol! I am exc ited about November.. Student Loans come through and my home modification went through and I dont have to pay mortgage until January. My collection will be growing pretty quick!


----------



## brintee

Yay *theren*!

*Duke*, im not sure about price matching...


----------



## DC-Cutie

ooooowwwweeee - look at you guys purchasing and enabling!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*DC!* I need to write you back!  Today has been nuts!

Someone tell me I don't need the Financier tunic....


----------



## brintee

OMG I want that tunic *duke*!! LOL
*
DC*, I got a JCrew delivery yesterday


----------



## Dukeprincess

NM has it...not to enable or anything.


----------



## brintee

yea but I got this instead 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000000cat000001cat000009cat000059cat25010732


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Cute. I just love the bottom of the Financier for me though.  Hide the booty.


----------



## moshi_moshi

you guys are baddddd!!! lol


----------



## brintee




----------



## brintee

Awww man, I never celebrated my 10,000th post!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Yay *B!*

Oh yeah *moshi*, I am not the voice of reason today!


----------



## brintee

I want this dress: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574491208767&bmUID=iLfwqHv&ev19=1:58

butttttt, they do have the short sleeve version at NM.. HMmmm


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^That is super cute.  I am too tall to pull that off though.  

The dress I want is at Bloomingdales, but I don't have a Bloomie's card so shipping cancels any discount I would get.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Brin *- what did you get from J. Crew?


----------



## brintee

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/shorts/PRDOVR~33001/33001.jsp in black and the green

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/sweaters/PRDOVR~31973/31973.jsp in dark cypress

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/teesandknits/PRDOVR~32362/32362.jsp in both colors

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/NewArrivals/loungewear/PRDOVR~33004/33004.jsp  in heather graphite

OMG, I think these are my favorite JC purchases in a longgggg time!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ all of your new pieces look comfy and cozy.  Especially the pants!  Great purchases ..


----------



## brintee

Thanks


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am staying away from J.Crew, my CC's are on strike.  They are like NM, Saks and Bloomingdales?  Okay, Duke, you need to sit your arse DOWN.  NOW.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> I am staying away from J.Crew, my CC's are on strike. They are like NM, Saks and Bloomingdales? Okay, Duke, you need to sit your arse DOWN. NOW.


 
but are you doing that?  noooooo....

off to look for a sweater dress


----------



## Dukeprincess

Umm, I might have bought 2 pairs of boots and a dress....BUT if they don't fit, they are going back!  (fingers crossed at least one dress won't work)


----------



## moshi_moshi

*duke* - there is no voice of reason in this thread today... haha

ughhhhhhhh someone in my cube row is wearing some atrocious smelling perfume... it's giving me a headache!!!!!


----------



## phiphi

hi ladies!! * waving * 

hope you are having a great day... ETA: you've HAD a great day. holy shopping sprees!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I haven't gone on a shopping spree.  I don't know what you are talking about *P.*


----------



## phiphi

LOL. loving the eye candy in this thead of pretty purchases. 

*dukie*


----------



## brintee

No one has done any shopping here today


----------



## jancedtif

Dukeprincess said:


> *Jan!* You must help me!  My hands keep clicking on the checkout button!



It's all I can do not to go to those sites!



brintee said:


> The DVF I wanted sold out when it was in my bag



Sorry *Brin*.


DC-Cutie said:


> ooooowwwweeee - look at you guys purchasing and enabling!



Hey *DC*!



moshi_moshi said:


> you guys are baddddd!!! lol



Hey *Moshi*!!



phiphi said:


> hi ladies!! * waving *
> 
> hope you are having a great day... ETA: you've HAD a great day. holy shopping sprees!!



Howdy *Phi*!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Get it all. That's what I say.


----------



## jancedtif

^I agree!


----------



## september gurl

Hey *jance*!


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## september gurl

Hi *misse*


----------



## misselizabeth22

Hey September!


----------



## Jönathan

Evening ladies


----------



## misselizabeth22

Hey jonathan!


----------



## Jönathan

Hey *misse!*


----------



## september gurl

Hey jonathan, how are you tonight?


----------



## Jönathan

Hey *september! *   I'm good and you? Wow this chat thread just woke up!


----------



## misselizabeth22

I'm laughing at my dad. He's talking to the chicken wings he's cooking.


----------



## september gurl

Jönathan;16950564 said:
			
		

> Hey *september! *   I'm good and you? Wow this chat thread just woke up!



LOL, I'm doing fine! I'm just enjoying all the company of wonderful ladies and gentlemen here on TPF.


----------



## september gurl

misselizabeth22 said:


> I'm laughing at my dad. He's talking to the chicken wings he's cooking.


*Misse,* what are they talking about?


----------



## misselizabeth22

I just asked him! haha!!

He said they're trying to pop on him. That they won't take him. He's competing with the DVR throwdown with Bobby Flay


----------



## september gurl




----------



## Jönathan

*misse,*  That's too funny!! 

Gotta run, goodnight ladies!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Lol. 

He's a mess. Beam me up!


----------



## Jerrica

Omg the chicken wings! My father used to talk lovingly tto our holiday turkeys while he prepared them!


----------



## Jerrica

I am looking forward to the weekend so much! Any good plans ladies?


----------



## misselizabeth22

haha Jerrica.

I'm going to the fair I can't wait. Foot long corn dog, fiske fries, and an elephant ear. I'm set.
Then I won't eat for a few weeks! haha


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## Theren

Good morning Brit!`


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning ladies!

Hey *Brin* and *Theren*!!


----------



## phiphi

good morning everyone!

hi *B, theren, jan*!

*jan* - phase 1 of the heel grip removal project is done. the grip is off the shoe, but there is a sticky residue left over. i've been reading that i should use some form of corn starch to let it solidify and then use a suede brush to clean it. yikes.


----------



## Theren

Hey jance and phiphi.


----------



## brintee

Hi *theren, jan & p*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Theren

So I have been speaking that one of these wonderful ladies in my size who are getting the new maggies are going to be SOOO generous and want to get rid of their old ones to make space for their new ones and will let me know  (hey atleast I can dream right?)


----------



## Dukeprincess

Good morning ladies!


----------



## brintee

*Dukeeeeeee*!! Did you get the Financier??


----------



## phiphi

morning *duke*!

*theren* - fingers crossed for you!


----------



## brintee

*P*, I will wait a little while


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey *B and P!*

Nope, I didn't get it *B,* I was like $200 for that...not so much.  But I did get my DVF stuff from Saks.  Loved one of the dresses, one is going back.


----------



## brintee

Ohhh pics???


----------



## jancedtif

phiphi said:


> good morning everyone!
> 
> hi *B, theren, jan*!
> 
> *jan* - phase 1 of the heel grip removal project is done. the grip is off the shoe, but there is a sticky residue left over. i've been reading that i should use some form of corn starch to let it solidify and then use a suede brush to clean it. yikes.



Thanks sweet *Phi*!  I left a message on your FB.



Dukeprincess said:


> Good morning ladies!



Hey *Duke*!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning ladies!!

happy friday!!!

show us your dvf goodies *duke*!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hahahaha, I am so lazy, I didn't snap any real photos.  I promise to take some when I wear them.  I am also debating on one more dress.  Just can't decide...

But I will say, I got this one and it is AMAZING in person/and on.  
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000001cat000009cat000059cat7190734cat5890737


----------



## brintee

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!

Hii *moshi*!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *b*!!

*duke* - love the dress...i bet it looks amazing on you!!


----------



## jancedtif

moshi_moshi said:


> morning ladies!!
> 
> happy friday!!!
> 
> show us your dvf goodies *duke*!!!



Hey *Moshi*!!



Dukeprincess said:


> Hahahaha, I am so lazy, I didn't snap any real photos.  I promise to take some when I wear them.  I am also debating on one more dress.  Just can't decide...
> 
> But I will say, I got this one and it is AMAZING in person/and on.
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000001cat000009cat000059cat7190734cat5890737



Love the dress *Duke*!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks ladies!  I promise to post pics when I wear it.

I am debating between these two at present:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000001cat000009cat000059cat7190734cat5890737


----------



## phiphi

brintee said:


> *P*, I will wait a little while


 
good!!! 



jancedtif said:


> Thanks sweet *Phi*! I left a message on your FB.


 
i saw it! i think it is do-able. just had to be patient and work slowly..




Dukeprincess said:


> Hahahaha, I am so lazy, I didn't snap any real photos. I promise to take some when I wear them. I am also debating on one more dress. Just can't decide...
> 
> But I will say, I got this one and it is AMAZING in person/and on.
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000001cat000009cat000059cat7190734cat5890737


 
i totally love that dress!  

hi *moshi*!!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574491208767&bmUID=iLjeJNh&ev19=1:85


----------



## phiphi

you know my views on the dress *duke*! 

gotta get going lovelies. hope you have a great friday and weekend!! TGIF!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Look at you, *Duke* - starting up already this morning..

hiya, *Phi*


----------



## brintee

Hi *dc*!!


----------



## Theren

Duke that dress is tdf!


----------



## brintee

I just bought new flip flops! Ummm, because I need them for winter?? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310263953552&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Dukeprincess

What?! I said I already OWN that one though *DC!*

BTW, if you want the illusion of curves, buy the Basuto.  I bought the black/white version from Saks and let's say it enhanced my curves TOO much.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *Theren!*  I hope you get your Maggies!


----------



## Theren

Thanks.. They have become a recent obsession.. its kind of scary


----------



## BattyBugs

Morning all!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *jan*, *P*, *DC*, *duke*, *batty*, *theren*.... hope i haven't missed anyone

*b* - i loveeeee those flip flops... i have them in black too and would buy them in the dead of winter for that price!!!  like a moron i paid full price for mine but they were worth every penney and i get 1038540283 compliments on them!


----------



## rock_girl

Dukeprincess said:


> But I will say, I got this one and it is AMAZING in person/and on.
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000001cat000009cat000059cat7190734cat5890737


 
*ITA!*  I tried it on and  it!!  I was surprised that the print was flattering...maybe it's all in the placement of the print.   I am hoping it will go on sale.  I love it but need to replenish the shopping fund, especially with 3 birthdays and Christmas around the corner.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^It is on sale!  20% off at Saks!  That's where I got mine.


----------



## rock_girl

^^ Thanks Duke!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Also at NM, buy more, save more.  Not to enable or anything.  :ninja:


----------



## brintee

Yayayaya!! Im so much more excited now!!!! 



moshi_moshi said:


> *b* - i loveeeee those flip flops... i have them in black too and would buy them in the dead of winter for that price!!!  like a moron i paid full price for mine but they were worth every penney and i get 1038540283 compliments on them!


----------



## september gurl

afternoon ladies


----------



## BattyBugs

What to do. I have $20 in eBay bucks that I need to spend before Nov. 2, but I haven't found anything I love so much I can't live without them. Plus we now have all of the new styles out for pre-sale, so I'm going crazy. Do I buy something that I am lukewarm about? Find something not CL, just so I don't lose my bucks? I hate this!


----------



## lolitablue

BattyBugs said:


> What to do. I have $20 in eBay bucks that I need to spend before Nov. 2, but I haven't found anything I love so much I can't live without them. Plus we now have all of the new styles out for pre-sale, so I'm going crazy. Do I buy something that I am lukewarm about? Find something not CL, just so I don't lose my bucks? I hate this!


 
Batty! That sucks!! You still have one week!! Hopefully, you'll find something worth it! If not, how about something that is worth $20.00?


----------



## jeshika

hello ladies!!!! i am so excited! tomorrow dbf and i are going to the pet shelter to talk to the ladies there about adopting a kitty!!!!


----------



## CMP86

Yay jeshika! I love my kitties. They are the sweetest things ever.


----------



## icecreamom

Good Morning ladies! I've been missing you a lot


----------



## jeshika

thanks *CMP*! i'm so super excited... we are going in an hour... hope they like us!


----------



## kaeleigh

Dukeprincess said:


> Do I want this? http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...index=39&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740
> 
> They are going to attempt to remove the stain and resell them. I am getting a refund. The scuff just ruins it from me.


 

Hey Duke-  I saw them in the stores today.  I didn't realize you returned them, I thought they got in another pair.:wondering  I didn't notice a mark on them when I picked them up, but I also wasn't looking for one.  I just picked them up because they were so beautiful and wished they were my size. 
  They are always really nice in the shoppe, DH goes with me and they always spend a lot of time talking with both of us.  Glad they returned them for you.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BattyBugs said:


> What to do. I have $20 in eBay bucks that I need to spend before Nov. 2, but I haven't found anything I love so much I can't live without them. Plus we now have all of the new styles out for pre-sale, so I'm going crazy. Do I buy something that I am lukewarm about? Find something not CL, just so I don't lose my bucks? I hate this!


 
I have 20 bucks left too! ARG! I might find something cheap like a t shirt or something just so I don't lose it!


----------



## authenticplease

Batty- I used my Ebucks to buy HH shoe stretchersush:...I really NEEDED them but hated to spend my $$ on them


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

authenticplease said:


> Batty- I used my Ebucks to buy HH shoe stretchersush:...I really NEEDED them but hated to spend my $$ on them


 
usually I buy vibrams!


----------



## BattyBugs

Good ideas. I may have to look for something inexpensive, too.


----------



## cts900

^^I use mine to buy foot petals .


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## misselizabeth22

Morning B


----------



## brintee

hi *misse*! How was your weekend?


----------



## misselizabeth22

It was great!!  My shoes came hehe.

How was your weekend?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Miss E got shoesies?!  

I am sick...AGAIN!   My immune system must be on strike.


----------



## brintee

Mine was great too! Love the shoes 

Sick again *dukie*??


----------



## Theren

These would be such a fun diy! http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...35758?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cb1e6e08e


----------



## brintee

Phooey school starts again today....


----------



## Theren

Brit- what are you studying?


----------



## misselizabeth22

Duke!!! Yes mam'n. An UHG shoe for me 

Aww no you're sick. I blame it on a tarheel! I hope you feel better soon! 

And, guess what?!! DF's is almost home free 

Yay B! Glad you had a good weekend too!


----------



## brintee

Well I was studying Fashion Merchandising, but now I am taking some graphic design and business classes to refresh my memory a little. I am thinking about starting a custom wedding invitation business


----------



## misselizabeth22

^

That's an awesome idea!! 

I may need to enlist your skills soon


----------



## Theren

brintee said:


> Well I was studying Fashion Merchandising, but now I am taking some graphic design and business classes to refresh my memory a little. I am thinking about starting a custom wedding invitation business



Sweet! let me know if you do that. I am probably going to be getting engaged in the next 6-8 months :-p


----------



## brintee

^^^Thank you. I just have to get a website pretty much. Im going to design all of the invites and broker them out to be printed  I want to buy a letterpress also (those make the invites where the type is indented like *carlinhas*) and do those myself from home. Let me know if I can help


----------



## misselizabeth22

I definitely will! 

Carla's were TDF!  I thought I had everything planned, but introduce come chaos, and everything changes. 
I'm gonna bust out my magazines again. LOL

Oh and I forgot to mention both of my best friends just got engaged, and want me to help plan. I'm like I'm stressed planning my stuff, let alone y'alls stuff.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Omg, that is great news *miss e!*

Hey *B.* Yes, I've managed to get sick again.  But I had an awesome weekend in NYC with my best friends from college!


----------



## misselizabeth22

I'm wishing/hoping/praying that it gets dismissed 

Yay for NYC!! Did you do any shopping? 

I had this bug, and it's probably what you got too, I call it the tar heel flu!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Hahahaha, I have a sinus infection I believe.

No, CLs, but I did get a pair of Dolce Vita OTK boots!  And I didn't think I liked that trend, but these changed my mind!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Aww, no good! I like to blame all my ailments on them! LOL

Very nice!!  I haven't tried this yet. Maybe I should try a pair hehe


----------



## brintee

Ohhhh NYC


----------



## Dukeprincess

You should, these are mine.  http://www.amazon.com/Dolce-Vita-Womens-Over-Knee/dp/B0029PF6UI


----------



## misselizabeth22

Those are awesome!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *miss e.* They are super cute on.

Why do I have a ton of work to do, but have zero energy to do any of it?


----------



## misselizabeth22

Because it's Monday. And everyone always gets a case of the Mondays. hehe
I am uninspired to go to work at 4pm today. I thought about it with myself, and then I decided that I just don't feel like it. LOL
Too bad I can't get out of it. haha.


----------



## Theren

OH how I wish these were my size!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2ead6483c9#ht_3907wt_706


----------



## Dukeprincess

Those Orphys are gorgeous!

Right, I have 2 words on my screen.  Blah.


----------



## Theren

Duke arent they? I really need to stop "browsing" before I end up with something else. My maggies come first!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Yes, "browsing" got me 3 DVFs, 2 pairs of boots, 1 pair of booties and a Tweed jacket last week.  Needless to say, I am banned until 2011.


----------



## brintee

Love the boots* duke*! OTK Boots are what im saving for


----------



## misselizabeth22

lol.
I'm not browsing. I'm procrastinating until the heavy rain  stops so I can go run errands before work. FML.


----------



## brintee

Urmmmm im got a DVF jacket this weekend


----------



## Dukeprincess

brintee said:


> Urmmmm im got a DVF jacket this weekend


 
  I need to just sign my paychecks over to DVF.

Dear job, please make all checks out to DVF.com, thanks.


----------



## Theren

I have been very good and all I have bought is crystals for my diy strass pass mule wedges.


----------



## misselizabeth22

I've been, well define good? If mother nature were a person, I'd punch them in the face today. LOL


----------



## brintee

Ditto!



Dukeprincess said:


> I need to just sign my paychecks over to DVF.
> 
> Dear job, please make all checks out to DVF.com, thanks.


----------



## siserilla

Hello ladies!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Good afternoon. Love the boots, Duke. Can't wait to see your shoes, missE. Plus, I'm right there with you about not wanting to go to work at 6pm, but no real reason to stay home.


----------



## september gurl

afternoon ladies


----------



## BattyBugs

Hi September!


----------



## september gurl

Hey Batty, how are you today?


----------



## Jönathan

Afternoon, *Batty & September*!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Dukeprincess said:


> You should, these are mine. http://www.amazon.com/Dolce-Vita-Womens-Over-Knee/dp/B0029PF6UI


I love Dolce Vita shoes!! I just brought these and I love them to pieces...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0018KO9FS/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## BattyBugs

Those are cute, misty!
I'm doing well. Just not motivated to drag myself into work tonight. We had a 18 wheeler that overturned last night & blocked the entire highway for over 4 hours. You wouldn't believe how many people called to ***** us out. It's exhausting!


----------



## BattyBugs

Hi Jonathan! Didn't mean to miss you.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Oh how rude of me I didn't speak before posting!

Hello All - I hope all is well with everyone!!! 

@Batty, thanks! I need some lower heels tired of calling it quits after a few hours of being out and about lol


----------



## misselizabeth22

Good Morning ladies!


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## Theren

Morning everyone!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

I want Chipolte mm...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Good Morning all!  I am so excited to go get my prescriptions!  Hooray!  Goodbye sickness and nausea!


----------



## brintee

yayyy!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Yay Duke!! 

I am so hungry. Bless it all. And I need to resist temptations. LOL


----------



## Dukeprincess

I know *B.* I was so happy to see my doctor this morning, I could've hugged her.


----------



## Theren

Duke im so happy for you!!

I ended up turning a small mishap into something awesome. I was sent the wrong crystals to do my passmule wedges and then decided to try them anyways and im in love


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## Dukeprincess

Yay!  That is awesome *Theren*!


----------



## Theren

Aww thanks Duke.. im pretty excited!


----------



## misselizabeth22

I so don't feel like going to work. Blah!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Welcome to my daily inner struggle, *miss e.*


----------



## misselizabeth22

Lol. At least you get to dress sassy at work!
I get stuck with khaki's and a pressed monogramed tee/cardigan.

The only time I have fun with my wardrobe is when I'm at the MAC counter.


----------



## Theren

So what do you ladies think? (Please ignore my excessivly long toes)


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^pretty!


----------



## brintee

Man there are some crazy winds today...


----------



## Jönathan

Hey *brin  * Crazy winds in Ohio today!

*Theren,* Amazing...love the strass. Must see more pics!


----------



## BattyBugs

Pretty, Theren.

Afternoon everyone. Just getting my fix in here before I have to start getting ready for work.

Can someone please tell me how I am able to walk around, in seeming normalcy, wearing my Lulys (I took them to work to practice the other night & did fairly well on the carpet), yet still not be able to walk worth a darn in my 100mm Belle Booties? I practice as much as I can, yet I still hobble in them. I just realized (when I looked at a listing) that the Lulys are 160mm heels & even the double platform doesn't bring them down to 100mm.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Maybe since they have more of a front platform to balance you out?


----------



## BattyBugs

Crazy, isn't it?


----------



## misselizabeth22

Can anyone tell me how to add videos to my thread? LOL


----------



## Jerrica

I am dreading work tomorrow. I have to actually go into the office tomorrow


----------



## Jerrica

BattyBugs said:


> Crazy, isn't it?



Do your ankles hurt or feel unstable? Some times I feel wobbly in my 100s after wearing platforms because of the way your foot and ankle bend differently. It helps to think heel to toe.  Don't worry you will get it down in no time! Xoxox


----------



## Theren

I am working on the entire shoe.. I will post progress pics in the diy thread.


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## misselizabeth22

Morning mam'n!


----------



## mal

BattyBugs said:


> Pretty, Theren.
> 
> Afternoon everyone. Just getting my fix in here before I have to start getting ready for work.
> 
> Can someone please tell me how I am able to walk around, in seeming normalcy, wearing my Lulys (I took them to work to practice the other night & did fairly well on the carpet), yet still not be able to walk worth a darn in my 100mm Belle Booties? I practice as much as I can, yet I still hobble in them. I just realized (when I looked at a listing) that the Lulys are 160mm heels & even the double platform doesn't bring them down to 100mm.


 same for me with the Ronette 160s! Booties seem to be the most uncomfortable , my only super- comfy boots are the ones with a platform (Babel Plateau)


----------



## Dukeprincess

Good morning ladies!  

Omg, *MAL!* Where have you been!?


----------



## misselizabeth22

Morning Duke!


----------



## brintee

Hi *theren, Mal, misse & duke!
*
*Dukie* did you see the DVF new arrivals on saks or her website??


----------



## phiphi

good morning *theren, b, missE, duke and mal!*
*mal* we've missed you!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Hey *B, Mal, Theren, Duke, & Phi!!*

Hope you ladies are having a fabulous day!


----------



## brintee

Hiiii *p*!!


----------



## phiphi

hi!! * waving * 

happy hump day!!!! can't wait for the weekend.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I did *B.* But I just received 3 new ones and have one more on the way, so I need to calm down.


----------



## phiphi

*b* are you looking at more dvf? LOL.


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning lovelies!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Make that TWO more on the way.  Blame *P* and her influence.  


Hey *Jan!*


----------



## brintee




----------



## brintee

*Jannnnnnnn*!!


----------



## phiphi

^^ 

hi *jan*!


----------



## jancedtif

*Duke, Brin, Phi*!!! 

I've broken down an brought a pair of leggings.  God help us all.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^What?!  You are tiny Jan.  You can wear anything.


----------



## jancedtif

^Well...tiny is exactly the right word, but I'm not over weight.  Just not sure a 44 year should be wearing them.  I'm just so smitten with the dress or tunic over legging look.  I'll post a pic when I get them.


----------



## misselizabeth22

Hiya Jan!! 

Ladies have a fabulous afternoon. Off to work, well chipolte before I go haha!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Misse*!


----------



## brintee

*Jan*, you will look FABULOUS in them!! 

I bought leggings yesterday too, and some Ella Moss stuff


----------



## Dukeprincess

Please *Jan* you can pull off leggings, I am sure of it!


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks ladies!  I'm ready to expand my DVF collection!


----------



## brintee

:devil:



jancedtif said:


> Thanks ladies!  I'm ready to expand my DVF collection!


----------



## DC-Cutie

jancedtif said:


> Thanks ladies! I'm ready to expand my DVF collection!


 
you've come to the right place.   Duke, Brin, Fiery & Dez will provide enough support!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh yes, I 100% support the expansion of the DVF collection.

I expanded mine by 2 more dresses just today ush:

I am still debating whether to keep the Jeanne I got yesterday or not...


----------



## brintee

I want to expand more too!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

brintee said:


> I want to expand more too!!


 
  You are a mess.


----------



## brintee

Thats why you love me!! 



Dukeprincess said:


> You are a mess.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Very true. 

So what are you looking at now?


----------



## brintee

Everything! 

This top: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492191837&bmUID=iLGlLeC&ev19=1:46

this top: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492191837&bmUID=iLGlLfu&ev19=1:62

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574491208767&bmUID=iLGlZ3_&ev19=2:8

http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=S2337004O10&categoryId=JACKETS

http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=S2468023N10&categoryId=cat260022

http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=S2528306N10&categoryId=cat260022

I think thats all?


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^


----------



## brintee

Too much?


----------



## Dukeprincess

No, not enough!  

I too want way too much stuff.  So little money...


----------



## brintee

So do I, but those are MUST HAVES on my list


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here goes my list:

http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D2421166R10&categoryId=cat260002

http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D2476306N10&categoryId=cat260002

http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D2653001N10&categoryId=cat260002


http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/produ...?productId=V1021103SUEDE&categoryId=cat260044


----------



## brintee




----------



## Dukeprincess

I know, DVF needs to have a bad season so I can save money!


----------



## brintee

For real!


----------



## Dukeprincess




----------



## BattyBugs

I think I'm glad I don't have a DVF habit yet. Her clothes are so lovely, but they would look like a tent maker had designed them if I wore them. They are so obviously designed for lovely, thin ladies.

On another note, I think I'm starting to win the bootie battle. My 85s are no problem, but the 100s have been defeating me. So last night, I took a plain ole pair of Dr. Sholl's flat insoles to work & cut them to fit those doggone booties. The left one is now fitting like a glove. The right one is still a little sloppy. I think the problem is that they are just about an entire size too big (41s). I'm going to try them with the pads & thicker socks, to see if that will solve my problem, since I did a lot better in them last night. WooHoo!


----------



## calisurf

Thanks Batty - I'm here!  I'll look at the other thread too .


----------



## mal

Dukeprincess said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Omg, *MAL!* Where have you been!?



* Dukie!!* I'm around, in the background


----------



## misselizabeth22

Hey ladies! Hopefully everyones having a great evening. We're under yet another tornado watch..UGH.


----------



## BattyBugs

Don't you get tired of that, MissE? I sure do. I'm off tonight & going to enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## misselizabeth22

So tired of it!

Its so windy/monsooning right now. :cry:

As long as it doesn't interrupt my tv date with Criminal Minds I'm good!


----------



## BattyBugs

I bought all 4 seasons of The Tudors on DVD. I'm watching season 2 right now.


----------



## misselizabeth22

I'm watching Family Guy.


----------



## Jerrica

Hi ladies. Im so down about my pumice maggies being sold to someone else  and I can't believe it happened to cara as well.


----------



## misselizabeth22

^

Wait...WHAT?!!!!!


----------



## Jerrica

I called to see when the messenger would be delivering my pumice maggies today and after being on hld for 10 minutes I was told that the pair was sold by accident.  I paid for them yesterday so I am shocked that they went to someone else today. I am so disappointed


----------



## misselizabeth22

So are they going to send you another pair?!
What in the world. That's crap!


----------



## Jerrica

Bessie is looking for me tomorrow. This situation has frustrated me given how long I have worked with them and how much I wanted those shoes for an eveent tomorrow.


----------



## misselizabeth22

:censor:

I'm so sorry that this happened to you. Hopefully you'll get a pair overnighted to you.


----------



## brintee

Morning Ladies


----------



## Dukeprincess

Morning B!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Good morning y'all. I woke up so annoyed. 
I hate pita ebay buyers!!!!!


----------



## brintee

Hiiii *duke*!!

ITA X100!!




misselizabeth22 said:


> Good morning y'all. I woke up so annoyed.
> I hate pita ebay buyers!!!!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

^
I do delivery/signature confirmation on every package. It says a notice was left on the 25, so she emailed me asking what addy I sent it to, and why they didn't leave a notice? 
I feel like she's trying to scam..
She's the one that told me she had her friend shill the auction to win; and then didn't follow my payment policy.. I don't know what my response should be to her at this point.


----------



## brintee

Eeeek sorry *misse*, I wish I could help. I would have no idea how to handle that...


----------



## misselizabeth22

I'm calling Ebay. This is ridiculous!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Omg, I'd be livid too!


----------



## BattyBugs

That's one of the reasons I quit selling on eBay. I had a couple of buyers like that in a row that really ticked me off. Go get her!


----------



## icecreamom

Hello ladies!

Sorry that happened to you *elizabeth*


----------



## Jerrica

Miss E that's just awful  its so sad how ebay seems against sellers these days. Buyers have so many opportunities to scam people.


----------



## BattyBugs

Evening everyone. I am taking a "Tudors" break from housework.


----------



## misselizabeth22

Hey ladies!
So far so good, I called the 'bay. As far as they're concerned I'm in the clear..They're also investigating the shill bidding..AND the best part is, is that they told me if she leaves a Neg, they'll remove it. I just want her to stop contacting me.


----------



## BattyBugs

Good news!


----------



## misselizabeth22

I hope. I'm waiting for them to open back up. I've gotten like 5 more messages from this crazy buyer.


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## Theren

Miss E, You're still getting messages from that buyer???


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am considering these, but the pics look sooo sketchy!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/therunwayslayer/items/Black_Leather_Christian_Louboutin_Orniron_Boots


----------



## brintee

Yea, maybe they are like phone pics or something though...did you ask?


----------



## icecreamom

Hello ladies!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Yes, *B*, I emailed and asked for more pics.

Hi, *icecreamom!*

Be back on in a few ladies, I am at home sick today and my head is killing me!


----------



## icecreamom

Ohh* Duke*, hope you get well soon!


----------



## brintee

Hi* icecream*!

Feel better *dukie*


----------



## Theren

Duke! Get better asap!


----------



## icecreamom

Hi *Brintee*! I'm so happy.. I just made my first Zappos purchase


----------



## brintee

Yayayaya!! What did you buy ???


----------



## clothingguru

YAY icecream!!!!! 

Hello girls!

Hey girls...are the soles of our CL's made of wood or just other adhesive? Does anyone know?


----------



## icecreamom

hehe...  something I was eyeing for daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaays! Alexander McQueen Scarf... I couldn't make up my mind with all these beautiful color combinations!!


----------



## brintee

Yayyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## icecreamom

yayyyy I got this one!


----------



## icecreamom

^ Ohh Jeeez.. really?


----------



## icecreamom

Dude... seriously! Stop posting your nonsense here!


----------



## brintee

Reported.


----------



## icecreamom

Thanks! *Brin*... Now, back to my scarf  hehe


----------



## brintee

Its gorgeous sweets


----------



## clothingguru

*icecream* its GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## icecreamom

Thanks ladies! I can't wait for it ro arrive, I'm super excited!!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

I can't pick my shoes for tomorrow's party. Ugh.


----------



## BattyBugs

Gorgy scarf, Icecream. Can you believe that I spent all day at the mall & didn't buy anything but a ticket to a movie?


----------



## misselizabeth22

^
I'm impressed Batty!


----------



## icecreamom

BattyBugs said:


> Gorgy scarf, Icecream. Can you believe that I spent all day at the mall & didn't buy anything but a ticket to a movie?


 
You should be proud of yourself!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks! I must not have had my shopping attitude on, yesterday. Then again, I went to the outlet mall first & did a quick peek at NM Last Call. Their stock of CLs was next to nothing, so I left without even visiting the BCBG outlet. From there, I went straight to the mall. I looked around NM, but I'm waiting for my $100 gift card to arrive (will give me $250), so I knew I wasn't going to buy anything there. Nothing else really interested me.


----------



## misselizabeth22

Still debating what shoes to wear tonight. My costume is fierce! Muhahaha!


----------



## lulabee

Hiya babies!


----------



## 5elle

Happy Halloween ladies!!

I scored some NP 90s on eBay last week - oh.my.God. the comfort!!!! They're not the sexiest for Halloween but I don't care - I can dance all night tonight in them!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Hey Lula!

Congrats on a great purchase 5elle! 

Happy Halloween Ladies!


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats 5elle! The No. Prive 90s were my first pair. They started me down this very slippery slope.

Happy Halloween ladies and gents! Another few minutes and I'll be on my way into work. No costume for me tonight. We are forced to wear a manly, fugly uniform. Ugh!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Aww batty 

I'll eat some candy for you


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, MissE. I hope you ate some really good candy for me. Thankfully, not too busy tonight. It seems our trick or treaters and partiers are behaving tonight.


----------



## brintee

Morning Ladies


----------



## misselizabeth22

Morning!


----------



## brintee

Hi *misse*!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Hi b!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

hey ladies!  i'm home sick today   B where have you been all my life!! E- i still cant get over your costume!


----------



## brintee

Lol, I have been here!! Where have you been??  Feel better


----------



## icecreamom

Hi ladies!


----------



## rock_girl

Hope you feel better *Nerdy*!  

Morning *IceCream*, *Brin* & *Miss E*!

Funny story... So I thought I had an early morning meeting.  Went to bed early, got out of the house on time, and made it into the office before 8 AM just to open my calendar and realize the meeting is tomorrow *not *today!


----------



## brintee

Hi *icecream & rg*!


----------



## Fashnmommi

Pigalle vs Peeptoe Platform vs Closed toe platform
 Comments?


----------



## Popsicool

Fashnmommi said:


> Pigalle vs Peeptoe Platform vs Closed toe platform
> Comments?



Whatever floats your boat really!


----------



## BattyBugs

Good afternoon!


----------



## Popsicool

BattyBugs said:


> Good afternoon!



Hello Batts 
Are you at work or are you leisuring?

It's morning here, I'm just doing my morning email check. Then off to feed the fishies and do a spot of work.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

brintee said:


> Lol, I have been here!! Where have you been??  Feel better



lol!!! i've been around...sort of hehe. Thanks  trying to get better soon.

thanks rock girl!


----------



## BattyBugs

I just woke up about an hour ago & am filling my "tank" with strong coffee. I'll be heading for the shower & another night at work in a couple of hours. There isn't time for much when you pull 12 hour shifts, except to work-sleep-work-sleep. The long weekends are sure nice, though.


----------



## BattyBugs

You've been sick, Nerdy? Feel better!


----------



## Popsicool

BattyBugs said:


> I just woke up about an hour ago & am filling my "tank" with strong coffee. I'll be heading for the shower & another night at work in a couple of hours. There isn't time for much when you pull 12 hour shifts, except to work-sleep-work-sleep. The long weekends are sure nice, though.



Eek, that doesn't sound like much fun. It make it really sweet when you get your CL rewards though! Are you allowed to wear CLs to work... I know you have to wear a uniform but shoes?

*Nerdy* get well soon.  The weather must be getting pretty yucky in NY now.. It's finally starting to be sunny here!!


----------



## BattyBugs

We wear manly, fugly combat looking boots with our uniforms. But...since I work 6pm - 6am, I can sometimes take my CLs to work with me and practice in them. Its easier when they are black, since they are the color of my work boots.


----------



## Popsicool

BattyBugs said:


> We wear manly, fugly combat looking boots with our uniforms. But...since I work 6pm - 6am, I can sometimes take my CLs to work with me and practice in them. Its easier when they are black, since they are the color of my work boots.



Heheh, I like it!


----------



## misselizabeth22

I hate slow season at work........kill me


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## siserilla

Hello ladies!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Evening. I had to come in to work at 4pm tonight. Ugh. This little girl here with 3 months experience is getting on my nerves.


----------



## Theren

I think I want to get a Mago and make a diy calypso!


----------



## icecreamom

Morning !


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning!!

*Brinny*!


----------



## brintee

*Jannnnnnnnnnn*!! How are you????


----------



## icecreamom

How r you ladies???


----------



## jancedtif

brintee said:


> *Jannnnnnnnnnn*!! How are you????



I'm fine!  How are you?

Hey *Ice*!


----------



## brintee

Hi *icecream*! Im good how are you??

*Jan*, im good, miss you


----------



## jancedtif

^I miss you too sweets!  I've been busy but I hope not to be soon!


----------



## Theren

Hey ladies!! How is everyone?


----------



## icecreamom

I'm good... kinda bored! Lot of crazy stuff happening at work today...


----------



## Theren

Today is slow for us.


----------



## misselizabeth22

Hey ladies!
I'm about to go into work. Ugh. LOL


----------



## icecreamom

I need some new earrings..!


----------



## BattyBugs

Good afternoon, ladies. Its my Saturday, but the weather is so dreary I have managed to wake up with a migraine. Ugh! It had better go away, because I have a trip into Northpark Center tomorrow, for a photo of the EB Bibi they have at NM.


----------



## pr1nc355

xoxo, ladies!  I'm going offline as of the submission of this reply.  

I'm off on my fabulous European vacay as of tomorrow morning!  Will post photos when I return!


----------



## BattyBugs

Pr1n, you may be offline now, but I know you will have an amazing trip. Enjoy!


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning ladies!

*Brinny*!!


----------



## brintee

*Jannnnn*!!! How is school??


----------



## jancedtif

^Hard!   How's it going for you sweets?


----------



## brintee

^^Its alright, im just sick of it KWIM?


----------



## BattyBugs

Evening, ladies!


----------



## jancedtif

brintee said:


> ^^Its alright, im just sick of it KWIM?



How I know what you mean! 



BattyBugs said:


> Evening, ladies!



Howdy *BB*!


----------



## BattyBugs

Today was a jeans, t-shirt & Dior boots day. I think I'll have to pull out the big guns tomorrow (CLs & BCBG Runway cashmere), since I'm taking my new CL stingrays in for vibrams. The paint they used on the soles is coming off on my tile floor. Ugh!. They shouldn't have painted the soles, it wouldn't have made any difference to a CL lover, IFKWIM. Plus, I need to go to NM & grab a photo of the EB Bibis. I think I need a more dressed up day. Maybe it will help to overcome the exhaustion I've been feeling while I'm off this "weekend."


----------



## CMP86

I just got off my weekend. I really want to wear my scarf tomorrow but it really doesn't match my uniform. It is soo warm and soo comfy.


----------



## brintee

Morning ladies


----------



## misselizabeth22

Morning!


----------



## brintee

Hi *misse*!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

B- Ebay ruled in my favor!!


----------



## brintee

YAYAYAYAYAYYAYA!!!  OMG congrats!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Me too! They literally made a decision in like 45 minutes after the buyer decided to escalate.


----------



## icecreamom

Good Morning Ladies!


----------



## icecreamom

I hate when people click on "Buy it Now" and they don't pay right away... I mean... it says "Buy it NOW!"


----------



## phiphi

hi ladies! a quick hello and TGIF!

i'm so glad ebay decided in your favour *missE*!

hi *B, icecream*!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Hey Phi, and Icecream 

Me too! especially since her package was at the PO for her to pick up. Had they refunded her, she'd have her money back, and the dress too


----------



## brintee

Hi *icecream & p*!!!


----------



## icecreamom

Hi *bri*, *eli* and *phiphi*


----------



## BattyBugs

Afternoon all. I am so happy for you, MissE. I did my running around today and am now ready to stay in for the evening. I got a photo of the EB Bibi & of an exclusive EB Suede for the Dallas Boutique.


----------



## BattyBugs

OMG! My DH is an angel! We've had such drama with my daughter (which I won't go into here), that since my DH won't be home for Christmas, I had decided to mail their presents to them and take off somewhere. I have about 10-11 days off work, including vacation days I had put in for in January & now DH won't be home as originally planned. While talking to him on the phone tonight, I told him that I'm thinking about putting our dogs in the kennel and taking off to So. Calif. (I'm a Calif girl - born & raised) or to see the in-laws in Ontario, Canada. He told me that he should have plenty of airmiles so I can go see my son (who just finished his 2nd tour in Afghanistan) in Italy, for Christmas. Isn't he a doll?! I haven't seen my son in a year.


----------



## misselizabeth22

How sweet batty!!


----------



## Popsicool

*Batty* that is triple amazing!!!

1. How sweet of your DH!
2. You get to see your son!!
3. You're going to Italy!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Now, we just have to find the flight. He's checking air mile flights for me as we speak. If we can't get one booked that way, I'll have to pay for it. Either way...I get to see my son! I'd pass up another pair of CLs to go to Italy (retail price CLs, anyway).


----------



## kemina22

Congratulations BattyBugs!! Have fun and enjoy your visit with your son!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you! Now, I just need fingers crossed that we can find flights. It is a very busy time of year.


----------



## jeshika

BattyBugs said:


> Thank you! Now, I just need fingers crossed that we can find flights. It is a very busy time of year.



GOOD LUCK BATTY! I think it's still early yet... you should be able to find something. fingers crossed for you!


----------



## CMP86

YAY Batty! That sounds like an awesome Christmas!


----------



## BattyBugs

Got them! Leaving Dec 22 & coming home on Dec 31, then back to work on New Year's day. WooHoo!


----------



## Jönathan

Morning *Batty*


----------



## BattyBugs

Morning Jonathan. How are you?


----------



## Jönathan

I'm good Batty, and you?


----------



## misselizabeth22

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Jönathan

Hey *misse*


----------



## misselizabeth22

Hey Jonathan


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm up, I'm up.  I got off work shortly after my last post & just now got out of bed. Soon, it will be back to work. I hope everyone is having a nice Sunday.


----------



## misselizabeth22

Hey Batty!!
I'm having a pretty good Sunday, trying to decide where to spend NYE, LOL


----------



## Popsicool

Congrats *Batty* that is amazing news!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks Popsi. I'm happy I'll get to spend Christmas with him. I went to see him when he was stationed in Germany. DH & I are planning a Spring trip to see him, too. I love having a reason to travel internationally. We love the Netherlands & Belgium. I love Germany & am sure I'll love Italy as well.


----------



## september gurl

Morning ladies


----------



## Jönathan

Good morning september!


----------



## september gurl

Good morning Jon, how are you today?


----------



## Jönathan

*september gurl,* I'm doing fine. I've been busy at work and not much time for TPF...so I'm catching up now.


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning ladies and gents!

does anyone know if there is still a 20% outwear sale still going on in store at jcrew?


----------



## brintee

Hi *moshi*!! Not sure, sorry


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks anyway *b*!...i was there this weekend and there was...its probably over now.... i need a new puffer coat. lol


----------



## icecreamom

Hello ladies!


----------



## icecreamom

Do any of you ladies know how to authenticate a Hermes belt? I'm (un)patiently waiting at the Hermes forum LOL


----------



## Dukeprincess

The Saks Sneak Peek sale is KILLING ME!  I did just rebuy a dress though $75 cheaper.


----------



## icecreamom

HAHAHA I'm going nuts there too


----------



## Dukeprincess

Of course, DVF somehow made her way into my cart.


----------



## icecreamom

Oh wow.. that's a shocker! hahahaha


----------



## brintee

Im guilty too


----------



## Dukeprincess

icecreamom said:


> Oh wow.. that's a shocker! hahahaha


 
Well, Tory is fighting to get inside too.


----------



## misselizabeth22

haha


----------



## icecreamom

I'm not shopping ! My two little cousins are coming next week and I have to invest my discreationary funds on Disney and Universal LOL


----------



## misselizabeth22

Aww


----------



## Dukeprincess

Ewww.  I bought my niece Dr. Seuss audiobooks on Gilt for Christmas!


----------



## misselizabeth22

I hate this in between weather, I always get sick


----------



## Jönathan

Afternoon ladies


----------



## icecreamom

Ohhh that sux *eli* hope u get well soon!

Hi *Jonathan*!


----------



## Jönathan

Hey* icecream*


----------



## misselizabeth22

It'd be bearable if my ears weren't ringing. Ugh. Stupid sinus's


----------



## icecreamom

We should open a Sinus club... I could be the vicepresident... My sinus just KILLS me sometimes


----------



## moshi_moshi

just an fyi...don't know if it's all NMs but my SA just called to tell me the entire contemporary dept is 40% off tomorrow in store......


----------



## jancedtif

Howdy folks!  Gilt had CLs on sale today.  Note, the operative word is had.


----------



## icecreamom

Thanks *Moshi*


----------



## misselizabeth22

Yes Icecream!
And while we're at it, can we open a club that instantly pops someone in the head for stupid questions? LOL


----------



## Dukeprincess

moshi_moshi said:


> just an fyi...don't know if it's all NMs but my SA just called to tell me the entire contemporary dept is 40% off tomorrow in store......


 
Yeah I got something in the mail about it.  I think they are all trying to top Saks.  But my wallet is on strike now.  Except for Christmas gifts and when my LV comes off the waitlist.


----------



## moshi_moshi

Dukeprincess said:


> Yeah I got something in the mail about it. I think they are all trying to top Saks. But my wallet is on strike now. Except for Christmas gifts and when my LV comes off the waitlist.


 
did you say LV?!?  

do you plan on wearing this one dukie


----------



## brintee

The sale is on NM.com already...

And there is no DVF included! WTF???


----------



## moshi_moshi

there's some dvf in there...not a lot though

it looks like it was already marked down and thats why its not part of thr 40%


----------



## brintee

There is some in the First call, not the First Day part...


----------



## Dukeprincess

moshi_moshi said:


> did you say LV?!?
> 
> do you plan on wearing this one dukie


 
OOooooh, that is cold *moshi.  *  And YES, this one will see the outside of the dustbag.  I have you know my Bellevue is now in heavy rotation and my Brea has been carried one full day! So there!


----------



## BattyBugs

Yeah! Use those beauties!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I know, guilty as charged, Batty!


----------



## brintee

Morning Ladies


----------



## ElisaBr13

Good Morning Brin


----------



## brintee

Hi *elisa*, how are you?


----------



## misselizabeth22

Morning!


----------



## icecreamom

Gewwww Morning!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

sleepy....


----------



## jancedtif

Howdy ladies!!!


----------



## brintee

Hi *misse, duke, jan & icecream*!! Soooo tired!!

I cant wait for my DVF arrivals!! EEEE!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Evening everyone. I'm on my way to work. I have to cover an extra shift this week. Ugh!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Good morning ladies!


----------



## Dukeprincess

brintee said:


> Hi *misse, duke, jan & icecream*!! Soooo tired!!
> 
> I cant wait for my DVF arrivals!! EEEE!!!


 
All of mine arrived today.  2 orders from Saks and 1 from Bloomingdales.  Got my sequin Revas last night.  No more stuff for me, only Christmas gifts now!


----------



## brintee

Yayayayaya!! Picss!! I preordered 3 things too...ooops


----------



## Dukeprincess

pre-ordered from where?  BG?


----------



## brintee

Yes


----------



## brintee

There is new DVF up on Saks & NM too...


----------



## Dukeprincess

On sale?


----------



## brintee

No


----------



## Dukeprincess

Pooey!  Her pre-spring stuff is gorgeous though.  

What did you get from Saks?  I made a last minute order and got the Lunelle blouse.  Cannot wait for it to arrive, since it is coming separately.


----------



## brintee

Hehe, I got the Lunelle blouse too. I have it in the Print already and so I got the Nude too. 
And I got this: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574491699099&bmUID=iMXQSis&ev19=1:16

I want that Leather Vest on her website SO BAD!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh!  I got the Lunelle in the print!  Is it great in person?

I love that cardigan.  And the skirt.

Please stop enabling me *B*.  BAD!


----------



## brintee

Hey you asked missy!! 

OMG, the print is INSANE IRL!It may be my favorite ever!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke* - I hardly recognized you and your spiffy new avatar.  BEAUTIFUL!!!!

Hello Ladies


----------



## brintee

Hi *DC*!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey there *DC!*

Glad I bought the Lunelle then!  I bought a 4, hope it won't be too big.  I debated between a 2 and a 4.


----------



## brintee

I think you should be fine, I got a two in the Lunelle. The cami seems to run a little bit small...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh good to know.  Small cami means the girls wouldn't like that! 

The NM sale is crap compared to Saks.


----------



## brintee

Seriously! They have had the same sale stuff since last sale!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Right!  Boo NM!


----------



## brintee

Well at least its less temptation


----------



## Dukeprincess

True, I am only Christmas shopping now for others!


----------



## BattyBugs

I spent a ton yesterday, but none of it on me.  I started my Christmas shopping early, since I'll be gone for the holidays.


----------



## BattyBugs

Happy weekend, ladies (and Jon). It is late Friday & I'm just popping in before I head to bed. I have my grandson until just before work on Sunday evening, so if you don't see me, I'll be spoiling him.


----------



## misselizabeth22

Hey y'all!!


----------



## Theren

Morning ladies. Just got back from Chanukah shopping.


----------



## jancedtif

Howdy people! 

*Theren* is that your DIY in your avy?


----------



## Theren

jance yes it is!


----------



## Jönathan

evening ladies 

*Theren, *your DIY Pass Mule Zeppas are gorgeous! love your new avatar.


----------



## jancedtif

Theren said:


> jance yes it is!



They are stunning!




			
				Jönathan;17155673 said:
			
		

> evening ladies
> 
> *Theren, *your DIY Pass Mule Zeppas are gorgeous! love your new avatar.



Hey *Jon*!


----------



## Theren

Jönathan;17155673 said:
			
		

> evening ladies
> 
> *Theren, *your DIY Pass Mule Zeppas are gorgeous! love your new avatar.



Thank you so much! I wanted to do something different and I am very happy with the results!


----------



## Theren

jancedtif said:


> They are stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey *Jon*!



Thank you, you're very kind!


----------



## NANI1972

Mornin' everybody!

Opinions needed for Louis Vuitton possible purchase. Should I go with......

A. LV Speedy 30. (is this style a pain in the butt to carry?)
B. LV Papillon (is this too small for all of the essentials)
C. LV Viva Cite GM (this looks like a good one for organizing, but is it outdated looking?)

Thanks for your opinions (I only ask here instead of LV forum because I trust your opinions)


----------



## Theren

NANI1972 said:


> Mornin' everybody!
> 
> Opinions needed for Louis Vuitton possible purchase. Should I go with......
> 
> A. LV Speedy 30. (is this style a pain in the butt to carry?)
> B. LV Papillon (is this too small for all of the essentials)
> C. LV Viva Cite GM (this looks like a good one for organizing, but is it outdated looking?)
> 
> Thanks for your opinions (I only ask here instead of LV forum because I trust your opinions)


 
I wish I could help but I honestly know NOTHING about LV... Im still fairly new to CL's... Sorry


----------



## immashoesaddict

NANI1972 said:


> Mornin' everybody!
> 
> Opinions needed for Louis Vuitton possible purchase. Should I go with......
> 
> A. LV Speedy 30. (is this style a pain in the butt to carry?)
> B. LV Papillon (is this too small for all of the essentials)
> C. LV Viva Cite GM (this looks like a good one for organizing, but is it outdated looking?)
> 
> Thanks for your opinions (I only ask here instead of LV forum because I trust your opinions)




i love my speedy i have the 35 , they can be PITA sometimes when ur caryying heaps of stuff and dont want to put bag on the floor say if you have to unlock front door or something. Alot of the ladies here loveeee their neverfull ..have you considered that?


----------



## pr1nc355

I'm baaaaack, everyone!  My trip was awesome.  The weather was much colder than I'm used to, but the sites were breathtaking.  Of course, CL Madrid was on my agenda.  Will post pics later today.

*Batty:* I was already offline when you posted your well wishes, but thanks for them.  Your Christmas sounds exciting, and please thank your son for his services to us all.


----------



## pr1nc355

NANI1972 said:


> Mornin' everybody!
> 
> Opinions needed for Louis Vuitton possible purchase. Should I go with......
> 
> A. LV Speedy 30. (is this style a pain in the butt to carry?)
> B. LV Papillon (is this too small for all of the essentials)
> C. LV Viva Cite GM (this looks like a good one for organizing, but is it outdated looking?)
> 
> Thanks for your opinions (I only ask here instead of LV forum because I trust your opinions)


 
I've always loved the look of the Papillon, so I'm biased.  But I love how you can wear it over your shoulder.


----------



## pr1nc355

*Theren:*  on that DIY job!


----------



## Theren

Thanks pr1nc!


----------



## Dukeprincess

NANI1972 said:


> Mornin' everybody!
> 
> Opinions needed for Louis Vuitton possible purchase. Should I go with......
> 
> A. LV Speedy 30. (is this style a pain in the butt to carry?)
> B. LV Papillon (is this too small for all of the essentials)
> C. LV Viva Cite GM (this looks like a good one for organizing, but is it outdated looking?)
> 
> Thanks for your opinions (I only ask here instead of LV forum because I trust your opinions)


 
Personally, I don't love any of the choices, but if I had to pick one, I'd go for the Speedy. I had a Damier Speedy 30 and sold it, because I just don't love handheld bags and I got tired of seeing everyone with it. (although I bought my Mom a mono one and she  hers)

The Papillion 30 - looks like a paper towel roll with handles. But, if that is your style, my friend has one and likes it. Just looks kinda weird under the arm.

Viva Cite GM - it's okay for a Mom-bag, if that is your intended purpose. That bag is discontinued at LV, so you might have to wait long periods for repairs if it ever breaks or something...


----------



## phiphi

hey *nani* - if i had to pick out of the 3 you've listed, the speedy seems to be the most functional out of them all. i'm not a fan of the papillon style.

is this an every day bag you're looking for?

hi everyone! *waves*


----------



## Theren

Afternoon phiphi


----------



## NANI1972

phiphi said:


> hey *nani* - if i had to pick out of the 3 you've listed, the speedy seems to be the most functional out of them all. i'm not a fan of the papillon style.
> 
> is this an every day bag you're looking for?
> 
> hi everyone! *waves*


  Thanks for your opinion so far everyone.

Yes an everyday bag phiphi. I am looking to buy a pre-loved one at a low price so right now my options are limited.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Why not consider a NF or Totally or Palermo?


----------



## brintee

Dukeprincess said:


> Why not consider a *NF* or Totally or Palermo?


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Hahahahaha.  Mine is sitting here on the floor at work beside me.


----------



## brintee

Still needing a sibling huh? Im working on that! 



Dukeprincess said:


> ^^Hahahahaha.  Mine is sitting here on the floor at work beside me.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Yup, she is lonely.  She keeps begging me to tell you to give her a brother or sister.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Didn't you at one time want this LV *Nani*?

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/hello...uitton_limited_edition_theda_handbag_monogram


----------



## brintee

I will, hopefully soon! 9 months maybe 



Dukeprincess said:


> Yup, she is lonely.  She keeps begging me to tell you to give her a brother or sister.


----------



## phiphi

NANI1972 said:


> Thanks for your opinion so far everyone.
> 
> Yes an everyday bag phiphi. I am looking to buy a pre-loved one at a low price so right now my options are limited.


 
for an everyday bag from the list you posted, my vote still goes to the speedy. 



Dukeprincess said:


> Why not consider a NF or Totally or Palermo?


 
*duke *- great suggestions - they're all cute bags!



brintee said:


> Still needing a sibling huh? Im working on that!


 
hi *B*! yes, the NF cousins need a sibling!! now hurry on up girl!


----------



## brintee

Ok, ok, when my business is up and running ill have to get one so I can be a chic businesswoman LOL


----------



## NANI1972

Dukeprincess said:


> Didn't you at one time want this LV *Nani*?
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/hello...uitton_limited_edition_theda_handbag_monogram


 

Wow Duke! Good memory, yes I did.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I'm a lawyer, *Nani.* I am paid to remember key things.   But that one is in great condition.

Well, *B* due to the LV shortage in the US, it might take you 9 months to get a NF.  I was told I won't have my Delightful GM before the end of January.


----------



## NANI1972

I'm also trying to stay below $500 so choices are minimal I guess.


----------



## Dukeprincess

NANI1972 said:


> I'm also trying to stay below $500 so choices are minimal I guess.


 
But what shape do you want?  That is the key.  Once you know what shape you want, then you can stalk sale sites.


----------



## NANI1972

I dunno, I really like the look of the speedy but don't know if I'll get tired of carrying it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Depends.  I use my hands for so much, that is why I didn't love my Speedy.  But it is a good versatile and classic bag.


----------



## BattyBugs

Nani, the Papillon is small & IMO, impractical for everyday use. 

The Viva Cite isn't really a "mom" purse, but I have never liked the way it looks. It just looks "stiff & stuffy," to me.

I love my Eden Speedy, but that is sold out & would be out of your stated price range. I love it because it has the shoulder strap, as well as the handles. So, out of the 3, I suggest the Speedy. Not only can they be found at reasonable prices on eBay, you can also get a strap so you can carry it on your shoulder, if you need to. It is also an iconic LV bag, which will never go out of style.

There are some other wonderful styles to explore. I have a new delightful on the way to me as I type. It is being delivered on Wednesday. I'll let you know how I like it, once it is here.

Oh, I also love my Hampstead MM. It is big enough to carry everything I need & then some in it, plus it looks great.

There, now I've probably added to the confusion by suggesting more bags.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^OMG, I am SOOOO jealous of you *Batty!*  I am coming for your Delightful!  I am on the waiting list for mine!    What size did you get?


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm getting the MM, which is huge (and I like 'em big).


----------



## TwiggyStar

I have a quick question, I know you ladies will be able to answer.
CL's are handmade right?  In Italy?  Oh, and is the strass all hand glued on?


----------



## pr1nc355

TwiggyStar said:


> I have a quick question, I know you ladies will be able to answer.
> CL's are handmade right? In Italy? Oh, and is the strass all hand glued on?


 
They're made in Italy, but I'm not sure all of them are handmade.  I know my Youplis (which are very limited-edition and exclusive) are, but "basic" styles like the Simple Pump may be made in a factory.  I believe the strass styles are glued by hand.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Where is *brintee?* I need to know if she scored on Rue today!?


----------



## brintee

LOL! I was wondering the same thing about you missy!! 

I had the Cupcake Jacket in my cart, but decided to be a good girl hehehe

What did you get??


----------



## Dukeprincess

Umm, what DIDN'T I get is the question.


----------



## brintee

OMG 

I wish I would have gotten the Pialla dress


----------



## Dukeprincess

ME TOO!  No lie, I signed in before 11am and literally that dress was sold out in my size at 11:00am and 10 seconds.  But Saks has it on sale for about $50 more.  It is beautiful in person.

Yeah I am actually contemplating going back in and buying what's left!


----------



## brintee

Love it!! I have DVF on my sales list so hopefully I can score everything I am wanting  I just got this dress for a steal on ebay:http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...t_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=iNlAv6g&ev19=1:86

In dark grey though


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG, that is so cute!  Jealous!


----------



## brintee

$70


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, brand new! That is awesome!

Oh from Rue, I got:

Abbe jacket
Stirling dress
Zazu top
Bradford Skirt


And kinda want that Benji top...


----------



## CMP86

Did anyone get anything from the Wolford sale on Gilt?


----------



## Dukeprincess

I would have but I own the majority of the cute styles on there.  I know, shameful. :shame:


----------



## brintee

Hahahaha!

Geez lady! I thought you were done!


----------



## Dukeprincess

brintee said:


> Hahahaha!
> 
> Geez lady! I thought you were done!


 
What do you mean?  I am done.

I didn't buy any Wolford tights.  Most of those styles were from last season, so I already own them.  That's all I meant.


----------



## PANda_USC

Hope you all are doing well my beautiful CL ladies!!

AHH, sorry to pop in but did anyone else hear about *meridian blue strass *coming in the no prive and very prive styles?!?!


----------



## brintee

No, I thought I remembered you saying you were done buying stuff for you and you were only going to buy Christmas pressies now 



Dukeprincess said:


> What do you mean?  I am done.
> 
> I didn't buy any Wolford tights.  Most of those styles were from last season, so I already own them.  That's all I meant.


----------



## Dukeprincess

brintee said:


> No, I thought I remembered you saying you were done buying stuff for you and you were only going to buy Christmas pressies now


 
Hey now, I am back on Christmas presents track.  But DVF deserved an "exception."

Sorry *Panda *I have no knowledge of strass.


----------



## roussel

I know this is where I'll find my DVF ladies.  Nice scores there Duke!
I got the Marchona hot pink dress and the Dorseta brush marks top.  I want more dresses and one of the coats but was trying to be good.


----------



## Dukeprincess

roussel said:


> I know this is where I'll find my DVF ladies. Nice scores there Duke!
> I got the Marchona hot pink dress and the Dorseta brush marks top. I want more dresses and one of the coats but was trying to be good.


 
The Marchona is amazing on.  Tried it on this weekend, but I am allergic to wool, so it wouldn't work for me.  Lucky girl!

Oooh, I wanted the Dorseta too, but it sold out in my cart.  Congrats!


----------



## PANda_USC

my beautiful *duke*! Don't worry! Ashakes just confirmed with me that the Very Prives are coming in meridian blue strass. ::faints::


----------



## roussel

^ panda are you getting the VPs instead?


----------



## PANda_USC

*roussel*, yep yep. I would take the very riches over the fifis any day!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the blue meridian crystals.


----------



## NANI1972

Dukeprincess said:


> But what shape do you want? That is the key. Once you know what shape you want, then you can stalk sale sites.


 

OK I decided I want the Hudson PM, now to find it in my price range!


----------



## phiphi

^^ good luck *nani*!


----------



## brintee

*Happy BIRTHDAY PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## immashoesaddict

*HOPPY BIRFFFFDAAAEEEEEE PHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII*


----------



## Dukeprincess

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY PHIPHI!*  YOU!


----------



## Dukeprincess

NANI1972 said:


> OK I decided I want the Hudson PM, now to find it in my price range!


 
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-L...754?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb285918a


----------



## Dukeprincess

This is the next LV I am getting.  I am on the waitlist for it!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-LOUIS-VUITT...381?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255edc377d


----------



## phiphi

aww!!! 
thank you *b*! 
*imma* - love the bunny bday wishes!
*duke* -


----------



## NANI1972

Dukeprincess said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-L...754?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb285918a


  Yup it is already on my watch list!  Thanks Duke.


----------



## immashoesaddict

Dukeprincess said:


> This is the next LV I am getting.  I am on the waitlist for it!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-LOUIS-VUITT...381?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255edc377d




i tried those on wehn i was buying speedy , dbf thought they were too big  I do like them though  ERM WHAT HAPPEN TO " trying" to be good   LOVA LOVA LOVA LOVA AHAAHHA!

Phii : fluff babies sends u lots of kissies ..well furry kissies


----------



## NANI1972

HAPPY BIRTHDAY phi!!! artyhat:


----------



## Dukeprincess

immashoesaddict said:


> i tried those on wehn i was buying speedy , dbf thought they were too big  I do like them though  ERM WHAT HAPPEN TO " trying" to be good  LOVA LOVA LOVA LOVA AHAAHHA!
> 
> Phii : fluff babies sends u lots of kissies ..well furry kissies


 
I am being good.  The Delightful won't be back in stock until January-February, so I've got time.


----------



## immashoesaddict

^ understood  Im impatient ..stalking my shoes now


----------



## karwood

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY PHI!!!!!!*artyhat:


----------



## Theren

Yom huledet sameach Phi (happy bday in hebrew :-p)


----------



## phiphi

NANI1972 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY phi!!! artyhat:


 
thank you *nani*!! cheers to you too!!



karwood said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY PHI!!!!!!*artyhat:


 
*kar *- thank you dear!!! 



Theren said:


> Yom huledet sameach Phi (happy bday in hebrew :-p)


 
*theren* - aw! that is so sweet (and SO cool!) merci pour les beaux souhaits (thank you for the lovely wishes in french!) :kiss:


----------



## mistyknightwin

Good Evening Ladies, I hope all is well with you all  I'm in a CL drought sadly, but I'm hoping something I like pops up soon....

Happy Bday Phi!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Happy Birthday Phi!!!


----------



## phiphi

thank you *misty & batty*!!!


----------



## Theren

phiphi said:


> *theren* - aw! that is so sweet (and SO cool!) merci pour les beaux souhaits (thank you for the lovely wishes in french!) :kiss:


 
You're very welcome (Or shall I say &#1514;&#1493;&#1491;&#1492; &#1512;&#1489;&#1492; "Toda raba")


----------



## BattyBugs

Our chat thread has really fallen by the wayside, with the fall sales & S/S releases here. I hope you are all doing well. My parents will be on their way home on Friday, so I'm still going to be mostly absentee until then.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hi *Batty!*


----------



## YaYa3

hey, *duke and batty!*  i've really missed the chat thread, but i haven't been around much lately.  my sweet daughter got married on the 19th and i had my little sophia for the five days the newlyweds were on their honeymoon.  my son and his girlfriend were here from london for ten days for the wedding, too.  and then there was thanksgiving.  and then there was sleep.  lots and lots of sleep!  i'm back to normal now and happy to be back on tPF!


----------



## Nieners

Congratulations Yaya, that's wonderful news. I haven't been around much either, so busy with work


----------



## BattyBugs

Congratulations, YaYa. Hi Duke & Nieners. Missed you all.


----------



## Nieners

I missed you ladies as well! How is everyone today?


----------



## siserilla

Good morning ladies!!


----------



## jancedtif

Hello ladies and gentlemen!

Congrats *Yaya*!!


----------



## brintee

*Jannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn*!!


----------



## Jönathan

Good Morning *brin,*


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning ladies and gents!

i feel like its been forever!!


----------



## brintee

Hey *nieners, sis, jon & moshi*!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *b*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hello ladies!


----------



## brintee

*Dukieeee*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hey sweets.  I had a total DVF bust.  I hate everything I bought except for the Pialla.

Pics are in my DVF thread.


----------



## september gurl

Morning ladies


----------



## brintee

Whatttttttttttttttt?? Going to look...



Dukeprincess said:


> Hey sweets.  I had a total DVF bust.  I hate everything I bought except for the Pialla.
> 
> Pics are in my DVF thread.


----------



## brintee

I hate to say that I agree, but I freaking LOVE the Pialla!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *duke*!!

im going to have to go check out the thread.

sorry those BAs didn't work out for you... the 140 isnt as bad as you think it would be


----------



## Dukeprincess

I love the Pialla too *B.* What color tights should I wear with it?

I have a pair of 120s on the way to me in Bourdeaux.


----------



## moshi_moshi

yay!!  where did you get the bourdeaux?

im still hoping sterling can find me a pair in grey suede.....


----------



## brintee

Hmmm, maybe a dark grey??


----------



## Dukeprincess

Sterling, someone returned them and he snatched them up for me.  

I am likely going to buy the DVF Financier.  I am so mad at all my dress flops. (except for the 2 I do love).


----------



## moshi_moshi

i love the financier!

its on sale pretty much everywhere.... even in the boutiques!


----------



## Dukeprincess

brintee said:


> Hmmm, maybe a dark grey??


 
Like this color?

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...id=12CA2CAB3AD5&Ntt=wolford&N=0&bmUID=iOCL1AG


----------



## Dukeprincess

moshi_moshi said:


> i love the financier!
> 
> its on sale pretty much everywhere.... even in the boutiques!


 
I saw it at Nordstrom, I think I am going to get it there.  Do you have it?


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^not yet.... i keep debating on whether or not i should get it.... i do love it though... its probably cheapest at nordies.


----------



## brintee

That Saks link goes to the homepage...


----------



## Dukeprincess

I've wanted it forever and need to just bite the bullet.


----------



## moshi_moshi

have you tried it on?? i have yet to do that.....


----------



## Dukeprincess

brintee said:


> That Saks link goes to the homepage...


 
Whoops.  They were just anthracite grey Wolfords. 




moshi_moshi said:


> have you tried it on?? i have yet to do that.....


 
I haven't either, but Nordstrom has such a great return policy that if I hate it, I can just return it.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Hey ladies!

I haven't stopped by this thread in ages!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *KK*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh I love your MBs *KK!*


----------



## jancedtif

Hey sweet ladies!   The semester is almost over, so I'll be back to my regular posting soon!  Congrats on all your purchases!  I hope you all post pics!!!


----------



## siserilla

Hey Jance!! I sure have missed you ladies!


----------



## BattyBugs

Can you believe it is already December? We had an early birthday party for my grandson, so his great-grandparents could be here to participate.


----------



## siserilla

Good morning lovelies!


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning ladies!

hey *sis*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Good Morning everyone!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *duke*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I bought the Financier, so I will let you know how it fits!


----------



## moshi_moshi

yay!  can't wait to see it!  did you get a good deal on it?


----------



## Dukeprincess

I just bought it from Nordstrom for $158.  I've been wanting it forever, so I just bit the bullet.


----------



## moshi_moshi

not bad at all!  better discount than the DVF store....


----------



## Dukeprincess

Yikes, how much were they selling it for?  I still can't believe it retailed for $265?


----------



## moshi_moshi

i think it was only 30% at the store..... 

$265 for jersey knit?!  it's a cute top/dress but that is a lot for that.....i'm glad that almost 99% of the time i can get the DVF style i want for at least 30% off if i wait.....


----------



## Dukeprincess

moshi_moshi said:


> i think it was only 30% at the store.....
> 
> $265 for jersey knit?! it's a cute top/dress but that is a lot for that.....i'm glad that almost 99% of the time i can get the DVF style i want for at least 30% off if i wait.....


 
Totally.  I am all about DVF on a budget.   I got my Pialla for $100!


----------



## Miss_Q

Hi ladies!! Just popping on to say hi. I've missed you!  Between work & my munchkin it doesn't leave me a lot of time to come on here.


----------



## Dukeprincess

MISS Q!


----------



## moshi_moshi

Dukeprincess said:


> Totally. I am all about DVF on a budget.  I got my Pialla for $100!


 
$100?! that's a steal!!



Miss_Q said:


> Hi ladies!! Just popping on to say hi. I've missed you!  Between work & my munchkin it doesn't leave me a lot of time to come on here.


 
*MISS Q*!!!! yay!!!!


----------



## Miss_Q

Hi *Duke & moshi*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

How's the adorable little one?  She is SO CUTE!  

Yup, Thanksgiving Day on Saks.com, I saw the Pialla and pounced! :ninja:


----------



## Miss_Q

Dukeprincess said:


> How's the adorable little one? She is SO CUTE!


 
she is a dream!  i am so in love with her.


----------



## moshi_moshi

little nuggets first christmas!!!

i am sure you have an adorable christmas outfit picked out for her!


----------



## siserilla

Hey again! Hey moshi, duke, missq! 

I just dropped a pair of my CLs at the cobbler to get resoled. It felt like dropping a child off at camp.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^That child must not have been me, because my Mom was too excited to leave me!


----------



## siserilla

I wonder why.


----------



## BattyBugs

Afternoon ladies. Well, my parents are heading home tomorrow, so I'll have more time for the forum. Hubby goes back to work on the 13th, then off to Italy on the 22nd. I'm hoping I can get everything done.


----------



## CMP86

We are having a Boy!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

congrats *CMP*


----------



## Dukeprincess

congrats *CMP!*


----------



## jeshika

CONGRATS *CMP*!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CMP86

Here's a picture.


----------



## Nieners

Congrats CMP!


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats CMP!!! The ultrasound photo is so heartwarming.

Well, my parents are packing the last of their stuff in their van. They'll be heading home (So. Calif) soon. I have a little running around with hubby to do, then I'll be able to get (and hopefully stay) caught up.


----------



## mal

cool, *CMP!*Well, I took a vacation day lol, so far- scrubbed the tub, cleaned out the fridge, laundry going... typical female day off, right?


----------



## BattyBugs

No kidding, Mal. We take a day off work to rest, then end up working harder at home.


----------



## mal

Right! It's therapeutic though.


----------



## MadameElle

BattyBugs said:


> No kidding, Mal. We take a day off work to rest, then end up working harder at home.



But after all the hard work, I relax and enjoy staring and trying on my currently small collection of CLs .


----------



## 5elle

CMP, huge congratulations! May you have a healthy happy pregnancy!!


----------



## CMP86

Thanks ladies! I'm really excited to meet little Edmund. I'm only halfway there and it seems like April will take forever to get here.


----------



## BattyBugs

It will be here in the blink of an eye.


----------



## mal

:tumbleweed:
Anyone watching the Baba Walters special? Kate Middleton in a bikini... 
Also, am  I the only one who thinks it is _insane_ that Wesley Snipes is in prison? Do you mean to tell me no woman had the brains to pay off his taxes and then keep him her own prisoner for three years? What a waste...


----------



## BattyBugs

Hubby is home, so I am letting him control the TV. He is watching Orange County Choppers, like all day long.  I can't believe Wesley Snipes didn't pay his taxes. Sheesh, they put Willie Nelson in prison for not paying his & he was a legend. Now Wesley as a personal prisioner could be something...


----------



## mal

^^^Hmmm, yes? Oy, the DH with the remote  yours illustrated exactly why they can't handle it!
OK, I put it off ALL DAY, but now I _*will*_ go to the gym ... better late, right?


----------



## jancedtif

Hello ladies!  So far, all my sale shoes have fallen through.  I so desperately want new shoes, I can almost taste the leather.    Just saying...


----------



## brintee

*Jan*


----------



## jancedtif

*Brinnyyyyy*!!    How goes it sweets?


----------



## mal

jancedtif said:


> Hello ladies! So far, all my sale shoes have fallen through. I so desperately want new shoes, I can almost taste the leather.  Just saying...


Awww!  no fair!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Mal*!    That may be my cue that I don't really need any new shoes!


----------



## mal

well, just that something better will  be coming your way!


----------



## jancedtif

^From your lips to God's ears!


----------



## MadameElle

Just wondering if any saw Nightline last night:  "Plastic Surgery:  Are toes the new nose?"
http://abcnews.go.com/Nightline/lat...-shortening/story?id=12348192&tqkw=&tqshow=NL

Shortening a toe to be able to wear sexy peep toes without , plumping the bottom of feet to be able to wear high heels comfortably, and pinky toe tuck to make the width of feet narrower.  Interesting news article.  I wonder how plumping the bottoms of the feet will really feel like.


----------



## BattyBugs

I can't even begin to imagine.


----------



## AEGIS

MadameElle said:


> Just wondering if any saw Nightline last night:  "Plastic Surgery:  Are toes the new nose?"
> http://abcnews.go.com/Nightline/lat...-shortening/story?id=12348192&tqkw=&tqshow=NL
> 
> Shortening a toe to be able to wear sexy peep toes without , plumping the bottom of feet to be able to wear high heels comfortably, and pinky toe tuck to make the width of feet narrower.  Interesting news article.  I wonder how plumping the bottoms of the feet will really feel like.



my DH and i saw that and he wanted to change the channel immediately bc it was about shoes lol

the toe plumping thing sounds pretty awesome tbh.


----------



## AEGIS

would it be weird to plan my shoe purchases for the next 12 months?


----------



## BattyBugs

Weird? Nope! I think it is pretty common amoung us shoe lovers.


----------



## AEGIS

BattyBugs said:


> Weird? Nope! I think it is pretty common amoung us shoe lovers.



i just got here and unfortunately i have caught the shoe bug:shame:


----------



## BattyBugs

I've had it for many years, but it turned to CLs in May. It is a very slippery slope.


----------



## jeshika

AHhhhh, it is freezing here in NYC! BRRR...


----------



## AEGIS

BattyBugs said:


> I've had it for many years, but it turned to CLs in May. It is a very slippery slope.



i know i have had too many close calls clicking submit on websites lol

i just put on my candy spike pumps and felt soo happy. i love them so


----------



## jancedtif

Hello ladies!  Well the hell that was known as fall semester 2010 is now over!  Thank you Jesus!


----------



## surlygirl

jancedtif said:


> Hello ladies!  Well the hell that was known as fall semester 2010 is now over!  Thank you Jesus!



whoo & hoo!!! how've you been, gorgeous??!


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG, could it be....*SURLY!*


----------



## BattyBugs

Whoop! Another something spikey on the way. I got shipping notice today.


----------



## RedBottomLover

Do all the Nordstrom's get the Look Book? It'd be so convenient if I could order from the one like 15 minutes away from me.


----------



## siserilla

Good morning lovelies!


----------



## chloe speaks

AEGIS said:


> i know i have had too many close calls clicking submit on websites lol
> 
> i just put on my candy spike pumps and felt soo happy. i love them so


 
i know *exactly* the feeling of the slippery slope; i try not to forget about my recent new friends in the closet too. i _only have six pairs of CLs_ (only one of which was purchased in Oct 2008! my first pair ) since October of this year!

i do the same thing as you *Aegis* - i put on various pairs of CLs and walk around the house, planning outfits. plus, i work on planning outfits to go around my existing CLs too!

Chloe


----------



## jancedtif

surlygirl said:


> whoo & hoo!!! how've you been, gorgeous??!



I'm fine lady!  How are you?



Dukeprincess said:


> OMG, could it be....*SURLY!*



Duke!!!!!  How goes it?



BattyBugs said:


> Whoop! Another something spikey on the way. I got shipping notice today.



Congrats BB!



siserilla said:


> Good morning lovelies!



Hey Sis!


----------



## siserilla

*Jance*!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Nothing has arrived yet, but I did bring home the shoes that were in my locker at work. Once I am all coffeed up, I'll have to pull them out and get some decent, long overdue photos.


----------



## MadameElle

RedBottomLover said:


> Do all the Nordstrom's get the Look Book? It'd be so convenient if I could order from the one like 15 minutes away from me.



I want to know too.  I went to the one closest to me and asked for the lookbook and then3 SAs in the Salon Shoes dept. just look at me all confused .


----------



## BattyBugs

Holy cow! I got coffeed up and started taking photos. I have 123 photos taken, but not watermarked yet. This doesn't include the stingray, which are being repaired, nor the pairs which have not arrived yet. Yikes!


----------



## RedBottomLover

MadameElle said:


> I want to know too.  I went to the one closest to me and asked for the lookbook and then3 SAs in the Salon Shoes dept. just look at me all confused .


I went to the mall today and went in to ask and the guy told me no they don't get it & i needed to call the store in Chicago  even if they don't carry the styles they should at least get the book. its so unfair.


----------



## Nieners

Hi, lovelies


----------



## AEGIS

i've been stalking an online auction all day trying to snag a vintage chanel. i know this sounds lazy but laying bed all day is exhausting lol


----------



## jeshika

*AEGIS*, vintage chanels? I love anything pre-2008! what are u stalking?



hello ladies! how is everyone? i went for my first workout in months... man i am out of shape!


----------



## louislover260

---


----------



## mal

Nieners said:


> Hi, lovelies


Hi *Nieners!*!


----------



## BattyBugs

Hi and goodnight! I am still fighting off this sinus infection. Three days of a Z-pack don't seem to have given me any relief. I had an appointment this morning, came home too late for the UPS truck, then stayed in all day.


----------



## AEGIS

jeshika said:


> *AEGIS*, vintage chanels? I love anything pre-2008! what are u stalking?
> 
> 
> 
> hello ladies! how is everyone? i went for my first workout in months... man i am out of shape!



oh you know i don't know the years. but i'm guessing they were very vintage, likely from the 60s, 70s and 80s. i was bidding online. they were from estate sales of deceased women.  they had the most beautiful things, bill blass gowns, vintage dior and lacroix, birkins.

if i had absolutely unlimited funds i would have had loads of fun.

i didn't win anything


----------



## AEGIS

i went to nordies to "browse" and see what they have going in salon shoes and i saw the tributes i wanted in my size, 39.5. i'd resigned myself to the size 40s that i have at home. mind you i just returned a 38.5 that i got accidentally at home. so i was like this is destiny! awesome. 

and then i look over...

and i see these beautiful cl's....someone has them in their avi in a different color....

i walk over slowly thinking theyre not in my size....they are....

i think...no you don't need new expensive shoes...

then i look at the price...less than $400.....

i failed my willpower test but i have some beautiful shoes


----------



## lulabee

Hello my sweet babies!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Hi Lula!! *waves*


----------



## missgiannina

does anyone know when there will be a nyc/nj meetup?


----------



## **shoelover**

does anyone know when CL boutiques sales start in the UK? TIA


----------



## Theren

Ladies.. 3 shoes in 1.5 months. I am banned for life!


----------



## BattyBugs

I feel you, Theren. Try 4 pair in one week!


----------



## lulabee

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Hi Lula!! *waves*


 Hey *nakeybaby*!! So empty in chat!!! Where is everyone??


----------



## mal




----------



## lulabee

*mal*, My most lucious lover! Miss you!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Good early morning, all. I'm at work and we've been busy. It is the full moon, after all.


----------



## Nieners

I can't get the Leopard Pony LC's out of my head


----------



## **shoelover**

^^ amazing pic!


----------



## Nieners

I loved it too but I guess it wasn't allowed


----------



## BattyBugs

Hello from Boston. I have 3 hours left on this long layover, then it is on to London for the next leg of this journey.


----------



## lovechanel920

I'm not sure where to post this question but I'm looking into buying Ron Ron glitters. Are these released every season? Do they eventually go on sale? I'm deciding between the marine (if I can find them on ebay or something) or the multi glitter.


----------



## FlipDiver

MissTreselle824 said:


> I'm not sure where to post this question but I'm looking into buying Ron Ron glitters. Are these released every season? Do they eventually go on sale? I'm deciding between the marine (if I can find them on ebay or something) or the multi glitter.



What size are you?  There's a glitter Ron Ron in size 40 on eBay right now: http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...men_s_Shoes&hash=item230cb5c26e#ht_500wt_1156

HTH!


----------



## BattyBugs

Happy Christmas Eve from Italy. It was a grueling, problematic, almost 24 hour travel time trip, but I finally made it here about 2:30pm local time, on Thursday. I am so thankful that I left all of my CLs at home. I had no room for anything in my carry on, except for presents for my son, my meds, iPod, eReader and the chargers I would need during my layovers (change of undies, too). My suitcase is lost somewhere, with my Dior boots, cashmere sweaters and all of my makeup. Right now, I am wearing my son's sweats. I look sooo cute. LOL

Have a wonderful weekend with your families and friends. I'll check in from my iPod when I can.


----------



## Nieners

Happy Christmas Eve


----------



## icecreamom

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## mal

*Merry Christmas!!*


----------



## FlipDiver

Merry Christmas everyone!  I hope you all had a little brown boxes under your tree this year!


----------



## BattyBugs

Merry Christmas!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Merry Christmas!!!*
:xtree:​


----------



## KlassicKouture

BattyBugs said:


> Happy Christmas Eve from Italy. It was a grueling, problematic, almost 24 hour travel time trip, but I finally made it here about 2:30pm local time, on Thursday. I am so thankful that I left all of my CLs at home. I had no room for anything in my carry on, except for presents for my son, my meds, iPod, eReader and the chargers I would need during my layovers (change of undies, too). My suitcase is lost somewhere, with my Dior boots, cashmere sweaters and all of my makeup. Right now, I am wearing my son's sweats. I look sooo cute. LOL
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend with your families and friends. I'll check in from my iPod when I can.


 
Oh no! Hopefully you'll have good news about your suitcase when you check in again!!


----------



## CMP86

Merry Christmas everyone!

Sorry I haven't been around too much lately, there has been some hard days in the past couple weeks. At our Doctor's appointment on December 7th we were told that our son would most likely be born with a cleft lip and palate. So my regular OB referred me to a high risk OB at University of Washington Medical Center to have a more in depth ultrasound down to determine his prognosis. 

I had the high risk OB appointment on Tuesday and we were told that there was definitely a bilateral cleft but they couldn't tell how serious because little one wasn't cooperating and wouldn't move his hand out of his face. We then met with the OB and went over the ultrasound and decided to do an amnio to determine if there were any other unforeseen issues. I won't have the results of that until after the new year.

Its been hard on DH and I. We at first were scared but then we started researching the surgeries that he will have to have to correct it and its not all too bad. Then at the appointment when she told us it could be a chromosomal defect it sent us into a whole bunch more emotions. 

Its been a long couple weeks and its going to continue being one until we get all the tests back. Most of our family is being very supportive. I'm really considering cutting ties with my mom and her mother as they both are telling me that if any other issues arise with this pregnancy I should just end it now and spare everyone the suffering. 

But DH and I have wonderful friends and family that are keeping our spirits up. The Doctor at UW med center was very positive that everything was fine and that all little Edmund will need is the surgeries to correct the lip and the palate. This all has just really changed my priorities and has changed how I look at life. No matter what this all isn't going to change how I feel about my child if anything its going to make me love him that much more.


----------



## missgiannina

CMP86 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around too much lately, there has been some hard days in the past couple weeks. At our Doctor's appointment on December 7th we were told that our son would most likely be born with a cleft lip and palate. So my regular OB referred me to a high risk OB at University of Washington Medical Center to have a more in depth ultrasound down to determine his prognosis.
> 
> I had the high risk OB appointment on Tuesday and we were told that there was definitely a bilateral cleft but they couldn't tell how serious because little one wasn't cooperating and wouldn't move his hand out of his face. We then met with the OB and went over the ultrasound and decided to do an amnio to determine if there were any other unforeseen issues. I won't have the results of that until after the new year.
> 
> Its been hard on DH and I. We at first were scared but then we started researching the surgeries that he will have to have to correct it and its not all too bad. Then at the appointment when she told us it could be a chromosomal defect it sent us into a whole bunch more emotions.
> 
> Its been a long couple weeks and its going to continue being one until we get all the tests back. Most of our family is being very supportive. I'm really considering cutting ties with my mom and her mother as they both are telling me that if any other issues arise with this pregnancy I should just end it now and spare everyone the suffering.
> 
> But DH and I have wonderful friends and family that are keeping our spirits up. The Doctor at UW med center was very positive that everything was fine and that all little Edmund will need is the surgeries to correct the lip and the palate. This all has just really changed my priorities and has changed how I look at life. No matter what this all isn't going to change how I feel about my child if anything its going to make me love him that much more.



sorry to hear that,i cant imagine the stress you have gone through ...every will turn out great for you and your baby.


----------



## missgiannina

Merry Christmas !!!:xtree::santawave:

hope everyone got what they wanted for Christmas


----------



## RedBottomLover

CMP86 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around too much lately, there has been some hard days in the past couple weeks. At our Doctor's appointment on December 7th we were told that our son would most likely be born with a cleft lip and palate. So my regular OB referred me to a high risk OB at University of Washington Medical Center to have a more in depth ultrasound down to determine his prognosis.
> 
> I had the high risk OB appointment on Tuesday and we were told that there was definitely a bilateral cleft but they couldn't tell how serious because little one wasn't cooperating and wouldn't move his hand out of his face. We then met with the OB and went over the ultrasound and decided to do an amnio to determine if there were any other unforeseen issues. I won't have the results of that until after the new year.
> 
> Its been hard on DH and I. We at first were scared but then we started researching the surgeries that he will have to have to correct it and its not all too bad. Then at the appointment when she told us it could be a chromosomal defect it sent us into a whole bunch more emotions.
> 
> Its been a long couple weeks and its going to continue being one until we get all the tests back. Most of our family is being very supportive. I'm really considering cutting ties with my mom and her mother as they both are telling me that if any other issues arise with this pregnancy I should just end it now and spare everyone the suffering.
> 
> But DH and I have wonderful friends and family that are keeping our spirits up. The Doctor at UW med center was very positive that everything was fine and that all little Edmund will need is the surgeries to correct the lip and the palate. This all has just really changed my priorities and has changed how I look at life. No matter what this all isn't going to change how I feel about my child if anything its going to make me love him that much more.


Merry Christmas *CMP*! I'm sure everything will work out just fine for yourself, your husband, and little Edmund! I personally know someone who has a child with a cleft lip and palate and he had the surgery when he was a baby but he's about 10 now and doing perfectly fine. It's definitely not something that will ruin your lives. For your mom and her mother to tell you to terminate the pregnancy and spare anyone from suffering is just completely cold hearted but you have your tPF family here for you no matter what! Well wishes with the remainder of your pregnancy.


----------



## foosy

CMP86 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around too much lately, there has been some hard days in the past couple weeks. At our Doctor's appointment on December 7th we were told that our son would most likely be born with a cleft lip and palate. So my regular OB referred me to a high risk OB at University of Washington Medical Center to have a more in depth ultrasound down to determine his prognosis.
> 
> I had the high risk OB appointment on Tuesday and we were told that there was definitely a bilateral cleft but they couldn't tell how serious because little one wasn't cooperating and wouldn't move his hand out of his face. We then met with the OB and went over the ultrasound and decided to do an amnio to determine if there were any other unforeseen issues. I won't have the results of that until after the new year.
> 
> Its been hard on DH and I. We at first were scared but then we started researching the surgeries that he will have to have to correct it and its not all too bad. Then at the appointment when she told us it could be a chromosomal defect it sent us into a whole bunch more emotions.
> 
> Its been a long couple weeks and its going to continue being one until we get all the tests back. Most of our family is being very supportive. I'm really considering cutting ties with my mom and her mother as they both are telling me that if any other issues arise with this pregnancy I should just end it now and spare everyone the suffering.
> 
> But DH and I have wonderful friends and family that are keeping our spirits up. The Doctor at UW med center was very positive that everything was fine and that all little Edmund will need is the surgeries to correct the lip and the palate. This all has just really changed my priorities and has changed how I look at life. No matter what this all isn't going to change how I feel about my child if anything its going to make me love him that much more.



Hopefully the new year will bring good news to you. Wish you, DH and Edmund to 'keep on smiling'.


​
*Carmit Bachar, *the performer of this song is an American singer, dancer, model and actress. She was a member of the successful pop/R&B group, The Pussycat Dolls. She was born with a cleft lip and cleft palate. Bachar is an ambassador of "Operation Smile",  a worldwide childrens medical charity that helps improve the health  and lives of children and young adults born with facial deformities.


----------



## ceseeber

*CMP86*, my heart goes out to you and your family. You are strong and you'll find the silver lining. I already sense that both you and your husband understand how to deal with the situation and what can be doen to make life most comfortable for you both and Edmund. It's comforting to know that you have doctors you trust and will advise as needed. Most of all, enjoy the the pregnancy, the excitment of welcoming a baby boy to this gigantic world, and when he gets here count his toes and fingers and enjoy the baby's laughter and all that comes with it....you'll do fine, actually you will do much, much better than fine. And who knows, in the future you may be the strength to help others in similar situations.


----------



## mal

^^ Well put, *ceseeber*. All the best to you *CMP *


----------



## RedBottomLover

Is anyone else stuck inside because of this massive snow storm? Yeah, I'm definitely considering relocating, after college that is. This is not cool.


----------



## FlipDiver

Yes!!  I had all these plans to go after Christmas sales shopping, and I'm stuck inside b/c of all the snow in NY!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*Flip* this blows. Seriously! And its supposed to get worse for you guys. What part of NY are you in?


----------



## FlipDiver

RedBottomLover said:


> *Flip* this blows. Seriously! And its supposed to get worse for you guys. What part of NY are you in?



I'm shuffling between family in Long Island and Queens.  But this snow is keeping me indoors and enabling some serious online shopping...


----------



## RedBottomLover

Yes it is! I'm trying to resist the urge of visiting all of my fave online shops. Must stay away. Oh and I'm looking for a great store for online shopping (jeans & dresses). Any suggestions?


----------



## FlipDiver

RedBottomLover said:


> Yes it is! I'm trying to resist the urge of visiting all of my fave online shops. Must stay away. Oh and I'm looking for a great store for online shopping (jeans & dresses). Any suggestions?



Hmm, I usually need to try jeans on in person.  But for dresses, I love www.modcloth.com!  Very Mad Men -esque.


----------



## RedBottomLover

FlipDiver said:


> Hmm, I usually need to try jeans on in person.  But for dresses, I love www.modcloth.com!  Very Mad Men -esque.


Ooohh I like! Which is bad because I'm stuck inside with nothing better to do with my time haha. How was your Christmas?


----------



## FlipDiver

RedBottomLover said:


> Ooohh I like! Which is bad because I'm stuck inside with nothing better to do with my time haha. How was your Christmas?



It was great!  My husband got me a Chanel something that I will post in the Non-CL Indulgences thread soon enough... I hope you and everyone else had a wonderful Christmas too!


----------



## jeshika

*CMP*, I'm so sorry you are going through so much. I can only imagine what you are going through but I'm glad to hear that you have a wonderful group of people to support you. Little Edmund is lucky to have you and I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. 

And my cousin was born with a cleft lip and he had surgery shortly after he was born. He is 16 now and absolutely fine. Hang in there! Stay strong!


----------



## AEGIS

i am really loving the CL louis studded sneaker. but do i want to spend $500 on sneakers? is that crazy? considering i never wear sneakers? who am i? they're on sale at FC for about 50% off. I wonder if they're going to be further reduced


----------



## Theren

Hey ladies!  Ren here from snowy Pittsburgh. Tried on my first pair of 160 Maggies at the nordstrom here and even though I decided not to purchase them I was pretty suprised how easy walking in them was!  I also found a great SA there as well that I will use down the road for sure.


----------



## RedBottomLover

Theren said:


> Hey ladies!  Ren here from snowy Pittsburgh. Tried on my first pair of 160 Maggies at the nordstrom here and even though I decided not to purchase them I was pretty suprised how easy walking in them was!  I also found a great SA there as well that I will use down the road for sure.


*Ren* when you tried them on did you take them (US) TTS?


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Hey ladies!! I haven't been in the chat thread in forever & I feel bad but I'm really just dropping in to ask a question. Does anybody know how much Barbie Pink Decocolico's retailed for? I've searched everywhere & I can't figure it out! 

Hope everyone's day is going well!!


----------



## FlipDiver

BlondeBarbie said:


> Hey ladies!! I haven't been in the chat thread in forever & I feel bad but I'm really just dropping in to ask a question. Does anybody know how much Barbie Pink Decocolico's retailed for? I've searched everywhere & I can't figure it out!
> 
> Hope everyone's day is going well!!



Not sure how much they retailed for, but I saw your post in the CL Fakes thread.  I can't believe someone stole your pics of your Decocolicos, watermark and all, to make up fake listings!  How brazen!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Ugh I know right? I was searching to try to find the original retail price & I came across those!! I was so shocked/disgusted! I sent a message to one of the sellers telling them that those were my photos & they needed to be removed but I don't think they've done it yet.


----------



## BattyBugs

CMP, I am sorry about little Edmund. It's no wonder you and your DH have been so stressed. Your little guy will have his surgeries and be fine, I have faith. He will always be your perfect angel.


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh another 20 minutes and it will be into day 5 with no clothes. All of a sudden the phone number on the paperwork given by the airline quit working and the email address bounced back. Seems they closed it.


----------



## jeshika

BattyBugs said:


> Oh another 20 minutes and it will be into day 5 with no clothes. All of a sudden the phone number on the paperwork given by the airline quit working and the email address bounced back. Seems they closed it.



oh jeez, i'm so sorry to hear that Batty!!!


----------



## icecreamom

Yay... Quick I need opinions! 

CL Rosella flats or Lanvin flats?


----------



## moshi_moshi

*CMP* - sorry that you and your DH have to go through this.  wishing you and your little man the best 

*icecream* - personally i would go with the rosellas....i have one pair of lanvins and i never wear them... the elastic is uncomfortable.... but i think it may be different for everyone because i have heard people say the opposite... have you tried them on?


----------



## icecreamom

I have a pair... and they are ok, not the most comfy ones but I can wear them. I don't own any pair of CL flats nor I have tried them on. I was gonna get them full size up. ANy advice?


----------



## moshi_moshi

i have a pair of rosellas in the desert python, i went TTS and i should have gone a 1/2 size....... if they were patent i'd say a whole.


----------



## jeshika

i was made to pack up my shoes yesterday. (i feel like a 5 y/o) dBF threatened to de-stud my candy pumps if i left my shoes lying around.


----------



## icecreamom

^ hahahaha That's too funny


----------



## FlipDiver

jeshika said:


> i was made to pack up my shoes yesterday. (i feel like a 5 y/o) dBF threatened to de-stud my candy pumps if i left my shoes lying around.


----------



## mal

I am starting to get in the mood as I begin to prepare for tonights festivities and the feast tomorrow,   King Crab salad, oysters on the half shell, a cheese and fruit plate and Laurent Perrier; tomorrow will be a roast goose and root vegetables, a salad of bitter greens, and baked apples. Here's to all of you, wishing you health and happiness!
*Happy New Year, lovely tPFers!*


----------



## mistyknightwin

Happy New Year All! 

I will be spending it @ home with my Love...We are having a seafood feast with crab cakes, shrimp, steamed mussells salad and cornonthecob. I'm really excited as this is my first New Years celebrated in my new house....

I hope you all enjoy yourselves and are SAFE!


----------



## mal

^^^ Yum! Enjoy...


----------



## jancedtif

Happy New Years my sweets!


----------



## **shoelover**

happy new year everyone!


----------



## FlipDiver

artyhat: Yes, Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## jeshika

Happy New Year, everybody!!!!


----------



## meltdown_ice

Happy new year to all of you. Hope we'll have a fabulous 2011 and more CLs in our shoe closet


----------



## BattyBugs

Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## rdgldy

mal said:


> I am starting to get in the mood as I begin to prepare for tonights festivities and the feast tomorrow,   King Crab salad, oysters on the half shell, a cheese and fruit plate and Laurent Perrier; tomorrow will be a roast goose and root vegetables, a salad of bitter greens, and baked apples. Here's to all of you, wishing you health and happiness!
> *Happy New Year, lovely tPFers!*



Mal, all that good food sounds wonderful!!


Happy 2011 everyone!!


----------



## lkrp123

Happy New Year!! And...more importantly...WOHOOO *TCU!!!!*  !!!!!!!


----------



## amazigrace

icecreamom said:


> Yay... Quick I need opinions!
> 
> CL Rosella flats or Lanvin flats?



Definitely the Rosella flats if you like any toe cleavage! They're wonderful to wear! And I wear a half size down from my normal CL size. They're very comfortable and I think if you've never worn CL flats, you'll love them! I have at least 4 pair of the Rosella flat and love them so much.


----------



## AEGIS

why is someone selling the maggies for $1700+ on ebay?


----------



## BattyBugs

I love my Rosella flats, but find them to run about 1/2 - 1 size small.


----------



## lovely&amazing

mal said:


> I am starting to get in the mood as I begin to prepare for tonights festivities and the feast tomorrow,   King Crab salad, oysters on the half shell, a cheese and fruit plate and Laurent Perrier; tomorrow will be a roast goose and root vegetables, a salad of bitter greens, and baked apples. Here's to all of you, wishing you health and happiness!
> *Happy New Year, lovely tPFers!*



My mouth is watering! Happy New Year!!!


----------



## mal

All the best, *lovely *sweetheart!


----------



## indypup

BattyBugs said:


> I love my Rosella flats, but find them to run about 1/2 - 1 size small.



I agree-- I wish I had them in a 38 at times!


----------



## CMP86

Tests came back negative! We have a perfectly healthy little boy! I'm so relieved. I nearly started crying when the genetic counselor said she had good news for us. I'm just glad that he will be healthy and only need the surgeries. Hes going to be a handsome little fella.


----------



## FlipDiver

CMP86 said:


> Tests came back negative! We have a perfectly healthy little boy! I'm so relieved. I nearly started crying when the genetic counselor said she had good news for us. I'm just glad that he will be healthy and only need the surgeries. Hes going to be a handsome little fella.



*CMP86* That's wonderful news!  I know how nerve wracking it is to wait for prenatal test results.  I'm so happy for you and your new family!


----------



## AEGIS

does anyone know what list of louboutins are on sale at nordstroms?


----------



## ceseeber

*CMP86* I'm so thrilled you're shring your good news with us! No back to enjoying every little aspect of becoming a mom!


----------



## BattyBugs

CMP, I'm so happy that you got good news.


----------



## FlipDiver

Ummm, is anyone watching *Hoarders* on A&E right now?  This guy hoards rats.  Hundreds and hundreds of rats running around his crap infested house.

*barf* He just said he has to sleep in his office b/c when he tries to lie down to go to sleep at night, *the rats try to chew his hair out* to make nesting material and *lick the moisture from his eyeballs.*


----------



## jancedtif

^:weird:


----------



## BattyBugs

Eww!


----------



## Theren

I am slightly regretting my choice to get rid of cable.. I was never home enough to use it.. but now that Im snowed/iced in here in Atlanta.. I miss cable!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Theren said:


> I am slightly regretting my choice to get rid of cable.. I was never home enough to use it.. but now that Im snowed/iced in here in Atlanta.. I miss cable!



You can always watch shows on your compie...I know its not the same but believe it or not I haven't owned a TV in over 5 years!!! I am never home and when I am I'm always doing something else so I actually don't get to sit down and watch. I have no idea what real tv is like any more, but I still keep up with my GG


----------



## medicbean

hey guys, sorry to so dramatically change the subject, but im going a little insane! im totally in love with the electric blue declics but im just a little worried they are totally unversatile.. would love to hear your opinions on what to wear it with - jeshika said jeans would go well and i agree, but any smart outfits to go with them too?
i have to go get them tomorrow if i want them

thank you!

and OMG flipdiver, that is sooooooo disgusting!! everyone always wonders why i have such a phobia of rodenty-like animals - THIS IS WHY!!!


----------



## FlipDiver

Does anyone else love purging Facebook "friends" as much as I do?  I need to stop confirming friend requests out of obligation, or b/c I don't want to appear rude...


----------



## medicbean

lol i just click "ignore" and hope the person doesnt notice that i havent replied!


----------



## BattyBugs

I guess I'm lucky. Unless someone knows me, they have to ask for my name to try to add me. Makes it a lot easier to keep the list down. LOL


----------



## Cityfashionista

CMP86 said:


> Tests came back negative! We have a perfectly healthy little boy! I'm so relieved. I nearly started crying when the genetic counselor said she had good news for us. I'm just glad that he will be healthy and only need the surgeries. Hes going to be a handsome little fella.



Congrats  that is great news!


----------



## Cityfashionista

FlipDiver said:


> Ummm, is anyone watching *Hoarders* on A&E right now?  This guy hoards rats.  Hundreds and hundreds of rats running around his crap infested house.
> 
> *barf* He just said he has to sleep in his office b/c when he tries to lie down to go to sleep at night, *the rats try to chew his hair out* to make nesting material and *lick the moisture from his eyeballs.*



 That's just all kinds of nasty & creepy!


----------



## Cityfashionista

FlipDiver said:


> Does anyone else love purging Facebook "friends" as much as I do?  I need to stop confirming friend requests out of obligation, or b/c I don't want to appear rude...



I'm a bit of a FB novice. I requested some friends yesterday because it told me to.  I don't really know all the ins & out of FB :shame:


----------



## jeshika

CMP86 said:


> Tests came back negative! We have a perfectly healthy little boy! I'm so relieved. I nearly started crying when the genetic counselor said she had good news for us. I'm just glad that he will be healthy and only need the surgeries. Hes going to be a handsome little fella.



Thank goodness, *CMP*!!!!! I'm so happy to hear that all is well!!!!!  He is going to be a handsome little guy! Can't wait for him to arrive!


----------



## jancedtif

Listening to the radio here and apparently, a club is giving away a free pair of...wait for it..."Christian Laboatins"!  I giggled so hard, cause after the guy said "Laboatins" another guy says "red bottoms"!  I died laughing!


----------



## phiphi

^^ lol *jan* - how are you lady! i miss you so!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey sweet Phi-da-Phi!!!  Miss you too sweets!


----------



## Nieners

Jumping in to say ''hi''  
How is everyone doing?


----------



## jancedtif

^Hey sweets!  Happy New Year!


----------



## Nieners

Happy New Year 
How have you been?


----------



## jancedtif

^I've been fine!  How are you?


----------



## BattyBugs

Hey everyone. I'm in So. Calif at the moment. My mom wanted me to come out so my brothers and I could go through the jewelry and family items with her. The aortic aneurysm is on the outside of the aorta, so even if she wasn't so weak, they still couldn't operate. This is the "tie up loose ends" visit. I will be in South Coast Plaza for a few hours tomorrow morning/early afternoon.


----------



## MadameElle

^^^Batty, I wish I read this thread earlier.  I would've have met you at SCP earlier.  I was in Newport Beach having red rubber soles applied to my VP beige spikes and thought of stopping by SCP to see if what's new in the store.

I'm sorry about your mom...I hope she is comfortable and not having issues with pain or shortness of breath.


----------



## Nieners

jancedtif said:


> ^I've been fine!  How are you?


I'm good! Been doing a lot of shopping, which is great for me but bad for my wallet 

*Batty*, I'm so sorry about your mom 

Ladies, what do you all think of this Seafolly? It's on sale now and I'm in desperate need of a new bikini.







I'm just scared it's ''too much'', kwim?


----------



## jancedtif

^I think with a nice over up the suit would look cute!


----------



## siserilla

Hey ladies. Just wanted to drop by and say hello. I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Nieners

*Jan*, I've decide to go for another one, will post a pic when I have placed my order. SO did not really like it  
*Sis*, hello! How are you? I'm fine. It's nice to hear from you..

Oh my.. the sun is shining, I can't believe how much I've missed it


----------



## Nieners

Ordered it


----------



## Nieners

Ugh, I ordered Balenciaga boots and they are too small!  
Luckily, I could get a size 40 (I took a 39 but my calves were not loving it).. please keep your fingers and toes crossed for me


----------



## jancedtif

Hello ladies!

Love the black one too *Nieners*!

Hey* Sis*!


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning ladies!!!

hey *jan*, *sis*, and *nieners*!!


----------



## jancedtif

moshi_moshi said:


> morning ladies!!!
> 
> hey *jan*, *sis*, and *nieners*!!


 
Hey *Moshi*!


----------



## Nieners

Hello *Moshi* & *Jan* 
Any plans for the weekend? I will be spending mine at work, unfortunately. I'm also expecting my shoes to arrive tomorrow so I hope they'll be here (on time) before I leave the house. I couldn't resist and ordered a new pair of flats :ninja:

And it's way too quiet in here!


----------



## jancedtif

^No plans for me!  What about you?


----------



## siserilla

Hey ladies!! I wish I could spend more time on this site. I miss you all! I have some great news though! I'm moving to Miami!!! I was offered a job down there and I start on the 7th. I'm so excited!


----------



## BattyBugs

Evening, ladies. We made it home last night, but I think it is going to take me a couple of days to catch up here. DH is home and feeling very much like being a helicopter. LOL


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Sis* and *Batty*!


----------



## RedBottomLover

siserilla said:


> Hey ladies!! I wish I could spend more time on this site. I miss you all! I have some great news though! I'm moving to Miami!!! I was offered a job down there and I start on the 7th. I'm so excited!


*siserilla* congrats on your new job!!! That's soooo exciting!!  What kind of job were you offered?


----------



## jancedtif

siserilla said:


> Hey ladies!! I wish I could spend more time on this site. I miss you all! I have some great news though! I'm moving to Miami!!! I was offered a job down there and I start on the 7th. I'm so excited!



I'm not sure how I missed the your good new, but i did.  Congrats *Sis*!!!


----------



## siserilla

*Red*, it's a sales job with a produce company. I'll be working in south beach! I have a restaurant/culinary background but hated the hours while working in restaurants. I went back to school to get my marketing degree and when I graduated I couldn't find a job in that industry. This one happened to fall right in my lap so I knew it was meant to be. 

Thanks *jance*!


----------



## jeshika

we are baaack!!!!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*sis* that sounds amazing!! I hope you love your new job & good luck!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

jeshika said:


> we are baaack!!!!!


*jesh*  I was going craaaazy!


----------



## BattyBugs

Wow! Congratulations, Sis!


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning ladies!!

congrats *sis*!!!  that is amazing news and you couldn't have ended up in a better city!!  it's freezing here right now!!


----------



## indypup

ummm... double post?  I think?


----------



## indypup

Congrats, *sis*!  And you'll be so close to the CL boutique!! 

Morning everyone!  I had cake for breakfast.  I don't think it was a good idea!


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ lol what kind??

i am so excited...DBF finished my ikea linnarp cabinet this weekend!  i'm going to be storing other things in it along with shoes but i am looking forward to setting the shelves up.....


----------



## jancedtif

Good morning ladies!

*Moshi* I'm getting ready to PM you.


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *jan*!!! just got your pm... sent you one back


----------



## indypup

*moshi*, it was red velvet.   I couldn't resist.

Hi *Jan*!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Indy*!


----------



## FlipDiver

It's over.  I may have OD'd on Chanel and CLs.  Again. 

I think I am now officially :banned:

:cry:


----------



## BattyBugs

I can't wait to see, Flip. I've been good. I got my Cate boots & will be taking them in for a zipper and gusset. I can't wait to wear them to San Francisco.


----------



## moshi_moshi

morning ladies!!

*batty* - have you had other boots gusseted before?  i am always thinking about having it done but then i get scared im not going to like how it looks


----------



## BattyBugs

I haven't, but one of the SAs from the CL Boutique in Dallas gets all of hers done. The cobbler here does an amazing job...it looks "factory."


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ thanks *batty*...if you do get it done would you mind posting a photo??  i would love to see it


----------



## BattyBugs

You bet, Moshi. I'll be getting mine done, for sure. It may be a couple of weeks, since I probably won't get into the cobbler's until DH goes back to work.


----------



## FlipDiver

Anyone else have a bumper car experience on the roads driving home in the snow today?  It was ridiculous out there!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I was on the Metro for 1.25 hours.   Apparently Metro can't handle snow either.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

^^^ the metro buses weren't that great either.  I ended up having an asthma attack because the crowding and overheating was so terrible.  and it took me nearly 2 hrs to get home!


----------



## FlipDiver

Woo hoo, office is closed today!!!


----------



## mal

VeryStylishGirl said:


> ^^^ the metro buses weren't that great either. I ended up having an asthma attack because the crowding and overheating was so terrible.  and it took me nearly 2 hrs to get home!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

mal said:


>



Awww thanks mal!   That was a bad experience, but I've learned that the world is full of very kind and sympathetic people!  I don't think I've ever received such an outpouring of kindness from others.  I'd left my inhaler so the situation wasn't very good but I made it out okay and I'm very grateful for that


----------



## mal

^^I like that


----------



## FlipDiver

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## jeshika

hello *Flip*! my neighbour is having a party and her annoying guests keep buzzing my apartment by mistake and they are so LOUD!!!! uhm... hello, this is nyc. we have bars for a reason!


----------



## BattyBugs

We've had unusually warm weather here. I feel for those of you who are getting all of our winter as well as your own.


----------



## Jönathan

*Batty,* You're so lucky. 

It's been a rough winter so far.


----------



## FlipDiver

Any intel on the next Louboutin shoe signing? :wondering


----------



## RedBottomLover

*Flip* I would LOVE to know this bit of information as well. I hope someone who knows can chime in!


----------



## jeshika

oooh. i hope it's in NYC. i would LOVE to meet Msr. Louboutin in the flesh!!!!

i'm off to Orlando tomorrow night. SO EXCITED to be going somewhere NOT FREEZING! which shoes should i bring? i think it's time to break out the madame butterfly leopard pumps!!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

*Jesh* I've been seeing all of the pictures of people meeting him at signings and I think it's about time I meet the man who gets all of my money haha.

Oooh somewhere warm sounds nice. The leopard MBP sounds like the perfect shoe to break out!


----------



## siserilla

Hey everyone!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

Hey *sis*! How's the new job going?


----------



## siserilla

Haven't started yet! My first day is on the 7th. I'm moving to Miami tomorrow. I'm so excited! 

How are you, Red?


----------



## RedBottomLover

Oh sounds exciting! I was in Miami last august and I loved it! I can't wait to come back. I'm doing great, just not enjoying this extremely cold weather


----------



## siserilla

I thought I liked cold weather but once we had a week where it was in the 20s. I decided that I'm not so fond of "winter".


----------



## RedBottomLover

You and me both. I need a nice warm vacation. I'm so over winter and the cold weather. I was miserable today.


----------



## BattyBugs

We've had warmer weather here, but winter is returning tonight.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Why is a pair of Mulit greiss 37 on ebay!! I cant take it, Just cant take it anymore. Placed my preorder Black MBB today and I have to see that! 6 days of torture!


----------



## FlipDiver

RedBottomLover said:


> You and me both. I need a nice warm vacation. I'm so over winter and the cold weather. I was miserable today.



*Red*, did you hear there's more snow coming our way tonight-ish?!


----------



## RedBottomLover

FlipDiver said:


> *Red*, did you hear there's more snow coming our way tonight-ish?!


I am so NOT feeling the snow. I really really don't want it to snow but it would give me an excuse not to go to classes haha.


----------



## Dessye

^^^
As a Canadian, I can't help but feel the irony of how much more snow you guys seem to be getting than here (Toronto).  What is happening to the weather???   Mind you, it has been pretty darn cold up here.


----------



## Dessye

siserilla said:


> Hey ladies!! I wish I could spend more time on this site. I miss you all! I have some great news though! I'm moving to Miami!!! I was offered a job down there and I start on the 7th. I'm so excited!


 
Congrats, *sis*!!! That's fantastic!!  How'd the move go?


----------



## crystalhowlett

So I just found a pair of NIB yotruche 100 (saphir 385). what season are they from? They are stunning!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190496472077


----------



## FlipDiver

Delayed opening!


----------



## siserilla

Dessye said:


> Congrats, *sis*!!! That's fantastic!!  How'd the move go?



Thank you! I'm moving today. I can't wait to get down to sunny Miami!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Calling ALL CL Ladies, Gentlemen, & Experts!! I need your HELP!!!!

I was just perusing the La Passion des Louboutins blog (http://passionlouboutin.blogspot.com/) and I came across Victoria Beckham's Alti Booty's in Black Suede (see pic). Can anyone please ID this heel height?? I was comparing them to my own CL Alti Booty's (see pic) and the two look different?? I can't tell by the picture if VB's are 160mm, 140mm, or 120mm?? Especially, when compared to my own.... I thought this CL style only came in one heel height version?? Unfortunately, I cannot find my original CL box either to double-check....I know the CL Black Patent Booty's come in the 160mm?? I just wanted to know what VB's CL Alti Booty's heel height are (160mm?? 140mm?? 120mm??)

TIA!!!!!!!!!

XOXO.


----------



## karwood

Dessye said:


> ^^^
> As a Canadian, I can't help but feel the irony of how much more snow you guys seem to be getting than here (Toronto). * What is happening to the weather???*   Mind you, it has been pretty darn cold up here.



La Niña is what causing all the weather we've been having lately, including the flooding in Australia.


----------



## FlipDiver

karwood said:


> La Niña is what causing all the weather we've been having lately, including the flooding in Australia.



There was also a recent Japanese volcano eruption!  With all the snow, floods and storms, not to mention the tons of birds and fish that suddenly dropped dead, it feels like the seven signs of the apocalypse when you listen to the news!  I thought the next thing I would hear is a plague of locusts descending upon on Manhattan or something.


----------



## crystalhowlett

http://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/productdetails-Declic-Sling/5836.html#

wow the things you see and learn on TPF!! sweet jesus!


----------



## chelleybelley

just popping in to say hello!  anyone in here?


----------



## FlipDiver

chelleybelley said:


> just popping in to say hello! anyone in here?


 
Hello!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm here!


----------



## CMP86

I'm awake because I woke up not being able to catch my breathe. I came out to the living room to cool down because my bedroom felt like a sauna too me. I don't know if I got too hot in there or if I was sleeping in a position that I just couldn't breathe well. So here I am for a little bit until I have cooled down and catch my breath.


----------



## BattyBugs

How's the baby, CMP? Is your pregnancy going well?


----------



## CMP86

Baby is doing great. Measuring right on schedule. Still have more doctors appointments and ultrasounds to try to get a good look at the cleft since he didn't cooperate at the last one. The pregnancy is taking its toll. I've broken one tooth and seem to be sick almost all the time. It gets really frustrating when there is absolutely nothing that you can take to make you feel better.


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh CMP, I'm so sorry that you are having a rough pregnancy. Just a couple more months to go and you will hold your darling little one in your arms and it will all be worth it.

On another note...I dropped my Cate boots off at the cobbler today. I'm having zippers and gussets put in so that I can actually wear them. I'll post pictures when I get them back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## AEGIS

buying on ebay makes me realize how weak the dollar is and it makes me upset.


----------



## jeshika

AEGIS said:


> buying on ebay makes me realize how weak the dollar is and it makes me upset.



 the state of the USD is dismal.


----------



## AEGIS

jeshika said:


> the state of the USD is dismal.




it is! the shoes were 190 pounds which is over $300 USD!  the heck?!


----------



## icecreamom

^ tell me about it, it's depressing.


----------



## BattyBugs

Just exchanging USD into Euros for my last trip to Italy was depressing. I'm sure the exhcange rate for our trip in May won't give me warm fuzzies either.


----------



## AEGIS

^yeah i got the shoes but boy am i upset.

...and of course i just saw another pair of shoes that i want....
......i need to resist temptation


----------



## shoe_shopper21

*This is a experience story from my extremely good friend and I thought I'd share it with you all. This happened yesterday (Saturday). I have added a little bit of edits in () here and there so you know where/why this happened:*

This is VENT post- I was in the Galleria (Houston) today looking to buy a pair of CL's for L***'s wedding (her sister). I walked into Neiman Marcus and headed straight for the Louboutin section. I was dressed in a pair of scrubs since I just got off work (as a nurse) and you know I have lived in Houston long enough to know that the only people who actually dress up to go to Galleria are lonely rich wives, celebrities and wanna-be-celebs, teenagers, and tourists. So there I was walking among picture perfect people in my scrubs to Neiman Marcus. I spotted a pair of pretty CL shoes and asked the male attendant if I could get them in size 9. He immediately responded that the shoes do not come in "Size 9" but "size 38, 39, and so on". Of course, I knew this! I only said size "9" because I wanted the size 9 equivalent in those shoes. I know that some of my CLs fit different but I just figured he didn't intend to sound as mean as he had come across. 

After he brought my shoes, I tried them on while he attended to some other very well dressed "customers". I waited patiently for him to finish (as the mall was crowded) and bring me a couple of other different shoes but he completely ignored me. I say "ignore" because he looked over a few times to see if I needed help and I clearly looked as if I did but maybe my scrubs shouted that I couldn't actually _afford_ CLs. My last straw came when he finally bought over a pair of shoes I requested but slammed them on the counter. As I started to try to them on, he shouted that those were in fact for the "other lady". At that moment, I grabbed my belongings and left. While walking out, I noticed that the "other lady" didn't even bother purchasing any shoes as she walked away from the shoes to the perfume section. I took my frustrated a** right on over to Saks and walked out with a happy pair of shoes. All my life I was taught that "Don't judge a book by its cover" but that's what you tell children. As an adult, you realize looks matter more than you'd like them to.


----------



## AEGIS

^that is so dumb. i go shopping like a bum. that's why i often shop at nordstrom.  i can complain to someone immediately


----------



## FlipDiver

73 degrees and sunny last Friday, but snow today?!  This weather is ridonkulous!


----------



## aoqtpi

shoe_shopper21 said:


> *This is a experience story from my extremely good friend and I thought I'd share it with you all. This happened yesterday (Saturday). I have added a little bit of edits in () here and there so you know where/why this happened:*
> 
> This is VENT post- I was in the Galleria (Houston) today looking to buy a pair of CL's for L***'s wedding (her sister). I walked into Neiman Marcus and headed straight for the Louboutin section. I was dressed in a pair of scrubs since I just got off work (as a nurse) and you know I have lived in Houston long enough to know that the only people who actually dress up to go to Galleria are lonely rich wives, celebrities and wanna-be-celebs, teenagers, and tourists. So there I was walking among picture perfect people in my scrubs to Neiman Marcus. I spotted a pair of pretty CL shoes and asked the male attendant if I could get them in size 9. He immediately responded that the shoes do not come in "Size 9" but "size 38, 39, and so on". Of course, I knew this! I only said size "9" because I wanted the size 9 equivalent in those shoes. I know that some of my CLs fit different but I just figured he didn't intend to sound as mean as he had come across.
> 
> After he brought my shoes, I tried them on while he attended to some other very well dressed "customers". I waited patiently for him to finish (as the mall was crowded) and bring me a couple of other different shoes but he completely ignored me. I say "ignore" because he looked over a few times to see if I needed help and I clearly looked as if I did but maybe my scrubs shouted that I couldn't actually _afford_ CLs. My last straw came when he finally bought over a pair of shoes I requested but slammed them on the counter. As I started to try to them on, he shouted that those were in fact for the "other lady". At that moment, I grabbed my belongings and left. While walking out, I noticed that the "other lady" didn't even bother purchasing any shoes as she walked away from the shoes to the perfume section. I took my frustrated a** right on over to Saks and walked out with a happy pair of shoes. All my life I was taught that "Don't judge a book by its cover" but that's what you tell children. As an adult, you realize looks matter more than you'd like them to.



I always feel judged when I shop in Holt Renfrew, and very rarely get adequate service. I assume this is because I look like I'm a teenager and am always in Lululemons? So frustrating!


----------



## jenayb

shoe_shopper21 said:


> *This is a experience story from my extremely good friend and I thought I'd share it with you all. This happened yesterday (Saturday). I have added a little bit of edits in () here and there so you know where/why this happened:*
> 
> This is VENT post- I was in the Galleria (Houston) today looking to buy a pair of CL's for L***'s wedding (her sister). I walked into Neiman Marcus and headed straight for the Louboutin section. I was dressed in a pair of scrubs since I just got off work (as a nurse) and you know I have lived in Houston long enough to know that the only people who actually dress up to go to Galleria are lonely rich wives, celebrities and wanna-be-celebs, teenagers, and tourists. So there I was walking among picture perfect people in my scrubs to Neiman Marcus. I spotted a pair of pretty CL shoes and asked the male attendant if I could get them in size 9. He immediately responded that the shoes do not come in "Size 9" but "size 38, 39, and so on". Of course, I knew this! I only said size "9" because I wanted the size 9 equivalent in those shoes. I know that some of my CLs fit different but I just figured he didn't intend to sound as mean as he had come across.
> 
> After he brought my shoes, I tried them on while he attended to some other very well dressed "customers". I waited patiently for him to finish (as the mall was crowded) and bring me a couple of other different shoes but he completely ignored me. I say "ignore" because he looked over a few times to see if I needed help and I clearly looked as if I did but maybe my scrubs shouted that I couldn't actually _afford_ CLs. My last straw came when he finally bought over a pair of shoes I requested but slammed them on the counter. As I started to try to them on, he shouted that those were in fact for the "other lady". At that moment, I grabbed my belongings and left. While walking out, I noticed that the "other lady" didn't even bother purchasing any shoes as she walked away from the shoes to the perfume section. I took my frustrated a** right on over to Saks and walked out with a happy pair of shoes. All my life I was taught that "Don't judge a book by its cover" but that's what you tell children. As an adult, you realize looks matter more than you'd like them to.



No surprise. Typical Neimans.....


----------



## Dessye

*Aoqtpi *and *shoe_shopper*: I get this all the time too, especially Holt Renfrew.  Maybe I don't look glamorous enough or maybe I look young (I'm not that young)   I think it depends on the SAs working because I've also been treated well at Holt's.  I've had similar experiences at several other brick and mortars (Barney's NYC, Saks NYC) but again it depends on the SAs working because sometimes I've been attended to well at these places.

This totally should not help but wearing CLs (especially more expensive ones) to the store of course helps.  The bottom line is that any SA would be *a total fool* if they only attended to the superbly-dressed and coifed.  How does anyone know that the normally dressed person (ie. not wearing or carrying any high-end items) can't afford CLs?  Now, I just give in and try to wear designer items just so I can get _faster_ service.  When I was at Bergdorf's in NYC, I was followed around like a drooling puppy after I began carrying around 2 pairs of croc Bianca 

This kind of thing happens all the time with cars too.  The bottom line is that it is a sign of a poor SA (who could make more sales if they changed their attitudes).


----------



## Dessye

FlipDiver said:


> 73 degrees and sunny last Friday, but snow today?! This weather is ridonkulous!


 
So you saw Shrek?


----------



## Dessye

CMP86 said:


> Baby is doing great. Measuring right on schedule. Still have more doctors appointments and ultrasounds to try to get a good look at the cleft since he didn't cooperate at the last one. The pregnancy is taking its toll. I've broken one tooth and seem to be sick almost all the time. It gets really frustrating when there is absolutely nothing that you can take to make you feel better.


 
Sorry to hear this, but like Batty says it will soon be over and you'll have a bundle of joy!


----------



## CMP86

Thank you Dessye! Its gotten somewhat easier. I just try to look at the big picture and make myself feel better.


----------



## Dessye

^^^


----------



## lovely&amazing

shoe_shopper21 said:


> *This is a experience story from my extremely good friend and I thought I'd share it with you all. This happened yesterday (Saturday). I have added a little bit of edits in () here and there so you know where/why this happened:*
> 
> This is VENT post- I was in the Galleria (Houston) today looking to buy a pair of CL's for L***'s wedding (her sister). I walked into Neiman Marcus and headed straight for the Louboutin section. I was dressed in a pair of scrubs since I just got off work (as a nurse) and you know I have lived in Houston long enough to know that the only people who actually dress up to go to Galleria are lonely rich wives, celebrities and wanna-be-celebs, teenagers, and tourists. So there I was walking among picture perfect people in my scrubs to Neiman Marcus. I spotted a pair of pretty CL shoes and asked the male attendant if I could get them in size 9. He immediately responded that the shoes do not come in "Size 9" but "size 38, 39, and so on". Of course, I knew this! I only said size "9" because I wanted the size 9 equivalent in those shoes. I know that some of my CLs fit different but I just figured he didn't intend to sound as mean as he had come across.
> 
> After he brought my shoes, I tried them on while he attended to some other very well dressed "customers". I waited patiently for him to finish (as the mall was crowded) and bring me a couple of other different shoes but he completely ignored me. I say "ignore" because he looked over a few times to see if I needed help and I clearly looked as if I did but maybe my scrubs shouted that I couldn't actually _afford_ CLs. My last straw came when he finally bought over a pair of shoes I requested but slammed them on the counter. As I started to try to them on, he shouted that those were in fact for the "other lady". At that moment, I grabbed my belongings and left. While walking out, I noticed that the "other lady" didn't even bother purchasing any shoes as she walked away from the shoes to the perfume section. I took my frustrated a** right on over to Saks and walked out with a happy pair of shoes. All my life I was taught that "Don't judge a book by its cover" but that's what you tell children. As an adult, you realize looks matter more than you'd like them to.



Contact the store manager and tell them this story while it's fresh.  It's the only way to ensure they know what is happening on the sales floor and to (hopefully) change the business practices of a lousy SA.


----------



## FlipDiver

I think we should start a new 2011 chat thread.  When I see Summer in this thread title but look out the window at all the snow, I make a sad face


----------



## Dessye

^^^
:lolots:  You make a very good point! 

Hey, Flip!  How often do you scuba?  I  scuba too!


----------



## FlipDiver

Dessye said:


> ^^^
> :lolots:  You make a very good point!
> 
> Hey, Flip!  How often do you scuba?  I  scuba too!



Yayy! I've only encountered one other TPF scuba diver in the Chanel forum so far!

DH and I got certified on our honeymoon a few yes ago, but I havn't gone diving recently since I had a baby last year.  My fave was The Blue Hole off the coast of Belize.  Spectacular dive!! Def worth the $ and 2.5 hrs of the rockiest, Perfect Storm like boat ride of my life each way!!


----------



## Dessye

FlipDiver said:


> Yayy! I've only encountered one other TPF scuba diver in the Chanel forum so far!
> 
> DH and I got certified on our honeymoon a few yes ago, but I havn't gone diving recently since I had a baby last year. My fave was The Blue Hole off the coast of Belize. Spectacular dive!! Def worth the $ and 2.5 hrs of the rockiest, Perfect Storm like boat ride of my life each way!!


 
I've also been to the Blue Hole.  Really neat place -- saw lots of reef sharks!  I was in Belize in May 2008 to dive with the whalesharks --- it was SO awesome.  I haven't been diving for a while (last trip was Fiji one year ago).  I used to do 3 dive trips a year...  yeah I know, I was hard core.


----------



## FlipDiver

Dessye said:


> I've also been to the Blue Hole.  Really neat place -- saw lots of reef sharks!  I was in Belize in May 2008 to dive with the whalesharks --- it was SO awesome.  I haven't been diving for a while (last trip was Fiji one year ago).  I used to do 3 dive trips a year...  yeah I know, I was hard core.



I would love to dive Fiji!  I've only been able to swing two dive trips a year since I got certified.  I swam with nurse sharks in Belize, but my favorite were the sea turtles in Hawaii!  I love sea turtles!  Sometimes I play with my Mares fins and wetsuit and wish I were on a tropical island.  Until then, I console myself with Louboutin shopping...


----------



## Dessye

FlipDiver said:


> I would love to dive Fiji! I've *only been able to swing two dive trips a year* since I got certified. I swam with nurse sharks in Belize, but my favorite were the sea turtles in Hawaii! I love sea turtles! Sometimes I play with my Mares fins and wetsuit and wish I were on a tropical island. Until then, I console myself with Louboutin shopping...


 
ONLY?  I'm a scuba snob --- I never dive at home since I like the tropical stuff and sharks! If you do make it to Fiji, you MUST do the shark dive at Beqa (pronounced benga): when I was there is a 'shark feed'  dive.  There is this feeding frenzy where lemons, white tips, nurse and bulls compete for the tuna heads. We got really lucky and got to see the 12 foot tiger shark!!! I was so excited...


----------



## hydrohoki

I'm baaack!!! hope everyone has been well.  I have clearance to buy another pair so I can lurk again (I was getting myself too addicted before).


----------



## Dessye

hydrohoki said:


> I'm baaack!!! hope everyone has been well. I have clearance to buy another pair so I can lurk again (I was getting myself too addicted before).


 
Welcome back!  I completely admire your self-control.  Some days I think I should ban myself from tPF too.


----------



## sumnboutme

shoe_shopper21 said:


> *This is a experience story from my extremely good friend and I thought I'd share it with you all. This happened yesterday (Saturday). I have added a little bit of edits in () here and there so you know where/why this happened:*
> 
> This is VENT post- I was in the Galleria (Houston) today looking to buy a pair of CL's for L***'s wedding (her sister). I walked into Neiman Marcus and headed straight for the Louboutin section. I was dressed in a pair of scrubs since I just got off work (as a nurse) and you know I have lived in Houston long enough to know that the only people who actually dress up to go to Galleria are lonely rich wives, celebrities and wanna-be-celebs, teenagers, and tourists. So there I was walking among picture perfect people in my scrubs to Neiman Marcus. I spotted a pair of pretty CL shoes and asked the male attendant if I could get them in size 9. He immediately responded that the shoes do not come in "Size 9" but "size 38, 39, and so on". Of course, I knew this! I only said size "9" because I wanted the size 9 equivalent in those shoes. I know that some of my CLs fit different but I just figured he didn't intend to sound as mean as he had come across.
> 
> After he brought my shoes, I tried them on while he attended to some other very well dressed "customers". I waited patiently for him to finish (as the mall was crowded) and bring me a couple of other different shoes but he completely ignored me. I say "ignore" because he looked over a few times to see if I needed help and I clearly looked as if I did but maybe my scrubs shouted that I couldn't actually _afford_ CLs. My last straw came when he finally bought over a pair of shoes I requested but slammed them on the counter. As I started to try to them on, he shouted that those were in fact for the "other lady". At that moment, I grabbed my belongings and left. While walking out, I noticed that the "other lady" didn't even bother purchasing any shoes as she walked away from the shoes to the perfume section. I took my frustrated a** right on over to Saks and walked out with a happy pair of shoes. All my life I was taught that "Don't judge a book by its cover" but that's what you tell children. As an adult, you realize looks matter more than you'd like them to.



after you bought your shoes from Saks, you should've gone back to NM and said: "You work on commission, right?"  (show him Saks bag) "Big mistake, huge."  Then leave with a big smile on your face


----------



## BattyBugs

I like that! ^


----------



## jeshika

ARGH... I have to vent ladies... I sold my Macarena wedges and the buyer just messaged me saying that oh, you didn't mention that the shoes were heavy. I want a return. THERE ARE METAL CHAINS ALL AROUND THE SHOE, did you expect it to be light as a feather?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## aoqtpi

jeshika said:


> ARGH... I have to vent ladies... I sold my Macarena wedges and the buyer just messaged me saying that oh, you didn't mention that the shoes were heavy. I want a return. THERE ARE METAL CHAINS ALL AROUND THE SHOE, did you expect it to be light as a feather?!?!?!?!?!?!?



Aww, I'm sorry to hear that *J*! I think it's because most people assume wedges are light? Also a lot of chains are lighter than they look. I probably would have been surprised at the weight too, if I hadn't read on here that they were heavy.

That said, this is not at all a valid reason to demand a refund. Though she obviously didn't think of this before, I strongly believe buyers should ask all questions before the purchase, and as long as the seller is truthful and doesn't hide anything the buyer doesn't have a leg to stand on.

I hope this works out for you!


----------



## hydrohoki

Dessye said:


> Welcome back!  I completely admire your self-control.  Some days I think I should ban myself from tPF too.



Getting off tpf was my only hope  That and getting a joint account after getting married. lol


----------



## AEGIS

jeshika said:


> ARGH... I have to vent ladies... I sold my Macarena wedges and the buyer just messaged me saying that oh, you didn't mention that the shoes were heavy. I want a return. THERE ARE METAL CHAINS ALL AROUND THE SHOE, did you expect it to be light as a feather?!?!?!?!?!?!?




your listings don't say no returns?


----------



## FlipDiver

jeshika said:


> ARGH... I have to vent ladies... I sold my Macarena wedges and the buyer just messaged me saying that oh, you didn't mention that the shoes were heavy. I want a return. THERE ARE METAL CHAINS ALL AROUND THE SHOE, did you expect it to be light as a feather?!?!?!?!?!?!?



OMFG J, that sucks! I'm so sorry! What a pain in the ass buyer!  What did you say to her?


----------



## FlipDiver

AEGIS said:


> your listings don't say no returns?



Sorry J, hope you don't mind me quoting your listing, but I just saw the completed listing and I'm so annoyed on your behalf!

J clearly stated in the description in large, bold font: ****No Returns Accepted****

And regarding the weight:  "These shoes are heavier because of the chains hence the more expensive shipping!"

Your listings are always so clear and detailed, they are a buyer's dream!  I hope eBay doesn't make you take a return.  Did you post this in the eBay forum too?


----------



## jeshika

Thank you *C*, *L* and *AEGIS*!

I told her that I did say that I didn't accept returns and that I did say that the shoes are heavier. I also said that I would call eBay and get back to her.

I actually called eBay and they said that it is quite clear that it is a pair of shoes with chains and it would be heavy. The rep said if it's too heavy for her it's a preference and not a problem with your description.

She just responded and said that it is the shoe itself that is heavy and not the chain... ?!?!?!?!?!?!  i don't understand!!!!! and she is threatening to just put it back in the mail tomorrow and send it back to me because "she is not keeping them" and after that she is going to call paypal on me. GRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EVIL EVIL WOMAN!!!! 

Now I have to craft my response...


----------



## kvjohns614

sumnboutme said:


> after you bought your shoes from Saks, you should've gone back to NM and said: "You work on commission, right?" (show him Saks bag) "Big mistake, huge." Then leave with a big smile on your face


 
I totally agree! And I also feel your pain as I often shop after work in my scrubs, they should see us as working professionals not lower class customers!!!


----------



## jeshika

Update: the case was closed in my favor... I'm just waiting for her to 1) neg me and 2) try to do a chargeback through her credit card. Bye bye 100% positive feedback!


----------



## FlipDiver

jeshika said:


> Update: the case was closed in my favor... I'm just waiting for her to 1) neg me and 2) try to do a chargeback through her credit card. Bye bye 100% positive feedback!



I'm so glad eBay sided with the seller since they usually let buyers get away with everything.  Sorry about the inevitable neg, but hopefully future buyers will see it's just a minor blip in your otherwise stellar track record!


----------



## jeshika

FlipDiver said:


> I'm so glad eBay sided with the seller since they usually let buyers get away with everything.  Sorry about the inevitable neg, but hopefully future buyers will see it's just a minor blip in your otherwise stellar track record!



Thanks *Flip*!  I'm just going to reply factually and move on.


----------



## AEGIS

jeshika said:


> Update: the case was closed in my favor... I'm just waiting for her to 1) neg me and 2) try to do a chargeback through her credit card. Bye bye 100% positive feedback!



it won't be a big deal.  so she'll get a chargeback from her card and get to keep the shoes? that hardly seems fair.

and this buyer seems stupid.  maybe it was your listing i saw but i read an ebay listing that said "these shoes are heavy."  it actually turned me off to the shoes. i appreciated the sellers honesty


----------



## jeshika

AEGIS said:


> it won't be a big deal.  so she'll get a chargeback from her card and get to keep the shoes? that hardly seems fair.
> 
> and this buyer seems stupid.  maybe it was your listing i saw but i read an ebay listing that said "these shoes are heavy."  it actually turned me off to the shoes. i appreciated the sellers honesty



I have read so many horror stories on the eBay forum that I'm uber paranoid... If the person is determined enough... they can screw you over one way or another.

I cannot tell you how many times I've received items that are not as I expected... but I've kept them because I really wanted them or the flaw was strategically photographed to look less severe. I hate that initial disappointment so I actually spell out every single flaw i can see. Like "Stain here", "Fraying here" and "Spot here".


----------



## Dessye

jeshika said:


> Thank you *C*, *L* and *AEGIS*!
> 
> I told her that I did say that I didn't accept returns and that I did say that the shoes are heavier. I also said that I would call eBay and get back to her.
> 
> I actually called eBay and they said that it is quite clear that it is a pair of shoes with chains and it would be heavy. The rep said if it's too heavy for her it's a preference and not a problem with your description.
> 
> She just responded and said that it is the shoe itself that is heavy and not the chain... ?!?!?!?!?!?!  i don't understand!!!!! and she is threatening to just put it back in the mail tomorrow and send it back to me because "she is not keeping them" and after that she is going to call paypal on me. GRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EVIL EVIL WOMAN!!!!
> 
> Now I have to craft my response...


 
What a complete PITA!!!!  Gosh, it's stories like this that make me frightened of selling on eBay. This buyer is being ridiculous...the shoe itself is heavy and not the chain  Would it help to pre-emptively call PayPal just in case and let them know about your situation. If you had no returns in your auction and specifically stated that it would be heavier then you should be good, I think. No? If you have copies of all your correspondences then you should be OK... But it is a TOTAL PITA! 

ETA: Ack, never mind, should have read to the end.  Glad the case was in your favour.  Would the credit card company authorize a chargeback without a thorough investigation?  As for negative feedback, I think eBay can help you get it removed.


----------



## Dessye

sumnboutme said:


> after you bought your shoes from Saks, you should've gone back to NM and said: "You work on commission, right?" (show him Saks bag) "Big mistake, huge." Then leave with a big smile on your face


 
Hehe, exactly!  Just like Julia Roberts in Pretty Woman   Gosh, I love that film.


----------



## AEGIS

ladies are these flaws fixable?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...03025?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27b9016d51


----------



## aoqtpi

*J*, I'm glad eBay decided in your favour! I hope PP does the same!


----------



## AEGIS

does anyone know what these shoes are called?

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/truebloodfan/items/Christian_Louboutin_Gold_Blue_Multicolor_Shoes_40_9


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> ladies are these flaws fixable?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...03025?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27b9016d51


 
They don't look easily fixable to me.  Could you print the photos and show the pictures to a cobbler and see what they think?


----------



## lambiekins

AEGIS said:


> does anyone know what these shoes are called?
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/truebloodfan/items/Christian_Louboutin_Gold_Blue_Multicolor_Shoes_40_9



Ulona!  Carlinha has (or had) them and she posted some awesome modeling pics in her thread!  Wish I could find a pair in my size...


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> They don't look easily fixable to me.  Could you print the photos and show the pictures to a cobbler and see what they think?




thanks! i will pass


----------



## AEGIS

lambiekins said:


> Ulona!  Carlinha has (or had) them and she posted some awesome modeling pics in her thread!  Wish I could find a pair in my size...




she would have them. yeah they look so summer and i love a lil ethnic print


----------



## AEGIS

lambiekins said:


> Ulona!  Carlinha has (or had) them and she posted some awesome modeling pics in her thread!  Wish I could find a pair in my size...



oh yeah she said it cut into her heels a lot and that they were really narrow :/


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm sorry about your PITA buyer, Jesh. Hopefully, PP will side with you like eBay did. On another note, my Cate boots weren't ready. I called to check, but its going to be next week. I want to wear them before the weather gets hot here.


----------



## foosy

jeshika said:


> I have read so many horror stories on the eBay forum that I'm uber paranoid... If the person is determined enough... they can screw you over one way or another.
> 
> I cannot tell you how many times I've received items that are not as I expected... but I've kept them because I really wanted them or the flaw was strategically photographed to look less severe. I hate that initial disappointment so I actually spell out every single flaw i can see. Like "Stain here", "Fraying here" and "Spot here".



Seems to me like you were fair. Unfortunately it looks like the buyer has had a case of "buyer's remorse", and the weight is just an excuse -albeit not such a good one. In this case it does not matter how much you are right for the simple fact that she does not want the shoes anymore.

If you need to communicate with that buyer, I would keep it polite. She could be a tpf member too after all. Even if your rating goes down, people who read your feedback will see that you were honest- and the impact of that negative feedback will be negligible.


----------



## FlipDiver

Has anyone seen the price of gas recently?!?!


----------



## skislope15

I agree flip filling up my car is definetely affecting my shoe spending!


----------



## Dessye

Gas in Toronto is $1.20 per liter which is about 444 cents per gallon...ush:


----------



## shoe_shopper21

jeshika said:


> Update: the case was closed in my favor... I'm just waiting for her to 1) neg me and 2) try to do a chargeback through her credit card. Bye bye 100% positive feedback!



Actually, if she does leave you negative feedback, you can go here: http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/feedback-removal.html

and request feedback removal since it was not your fault that she did not want the shoes. You're welcome.  And personally, I hate eBay after they blocked my account after removing AUTHENTIC stuff I had posted. I got two boxes of Coach Poppy Pencil as a freebie with my Coach Poppy handbag but they removed the listing and when I contacted the customer service they told me that what I was selling was "illegal". That is highly impossible because I got them as freebies with my Coach Poppy handbag. And they refused to let me provide pictures, etc. That's the second time they did that to me when I have sold many expensive brands such as Christian Louboutin, Coach, Lacoste, etc in the past. I stick to Bonanza now. eBay can go to hell with their ridiculous selling fees and commission charges.


----------



## AEGIS

saw some cute loubs tonight at a Fashion Law event


----------



## Pfnille

Haha, just wanted to share a quote with you: 

Mila Kunis (about uncomfortable ballet shoes in "Black Swan"): "I mean, Christian Louboutin is uncomfortable - but this takes the cake!" 

Came to think of it as we tend to love the shoes so much that we were them although they're too small and hurting our feet.


----------



## jeshika

OMG... crazy buyer is back. After eBay sided with me, she has filed a chargeback with her credit card and paypal has taken the money out of my account. WTF!


----------



## BattyBugs

Good grief, Jesh. I really hope you can get this straightened out. Did she ever send the shoes back?

I finally got my Cate boots back from the cobbler. He made them bigger than my calves around, so that I can wear them with jeans or leggings tucked in, should that be my desire (it is). They are awesome! I'll try to get some photos up today, even if they are just crappy cell phone pics.


----------



## jeshika

BattyBugs said:


> Good grief, Jesh. I really hope you can get this straightened out. Did she ever send the shoes back?



No... she has the shoes. And they are listed on eBay for sale. EVIL EVIL woman. I hope she gets a buyer like her, or WORSE!


----------



## Indieana

FlipDiver said:


> Yayy! I've only encountered one other TPF scuba diver in the Chanel forum so far!
> 
> DH and I got certified on our honeymoon a few yes ago, but I havn't gone diving recently since I had a baby last year.  My fave was The Blue Hole off the coast of Belize.  Spectacular dive!! Def worth the $ and 2.5 hrs of the rockiest, Perfect Storm like boat ride of my life each way!!



Me and my husband to be scuba to - although the gear is about to go on ebay to pay for extra weddingy things!! We havent done it for a while but hopefully when we get on honeymoon we will be - Maldives hopefully!!


----------



## FlipDiver

jeshika said:


> No... she has the shoes. And they are listed on eBay for sale. EVIL EVIL woman. I hope she gets a buyer like her, or WORSE!



NFW!  Karma will come back to kick her in the A!  Maybe someone will make up a new ebay acct just to bid, then not pay...


----------



## FlipDiver

Indieana said:


> Me and my husband to be scuba to - although the gear is about to go on ebay to pay for extra weddingy things!! We havent done it for a while but hopefully when we get on honeymoon we will be - Maldives hopefully!!



Congrats on your wedding!!  My old dive instructor worked at a dive shop in Maldives - it looked gorgeous in the pics.  Have fun!


----------



## Dessye

jeshika said:


> No... she has the shoes. And they are listed on eBay for sale. EVIL EVIL woman. I hope she gets a buyer like her, or WORSE!



Can she even do that?  To do a chargeback there should be proof thar the shoes were returned. If she cannot provide proof of return shipping, then the chargeback should be reversed.  Call paypal immediately.  Smells like a scam to me.


----------



## Dessye

Congrats on your wedding, Indie!!! Maldives is a premier diving destination as you probably know. Whalesharks are there!!!  They are so awesome, graceful and quite intelligent, IMO. You gotta go!!!  One of the places I haven't yet been. Maybe this year


----------



## aoqtpi

Dessye said:


> *Can she even do that?*  To do a chargeback there should be proof thar the shoes were returned. If she cannot provide proof of return shipping, then the chargeback should be reversed.  Call paypal immediately.  Smells like a scam to me.



I was going to say that. When I filed a chargeback I had to show proof that the item (fake Chanel Medallion tote ) was sent back, and 30 days had to have passed with no action on their part before Visa took back the money.

I can't believe she filed a chargeback and then listed the shoes! Maybe I'll make a fake account and offer her a high BIN then annoy her with questions every day and never pay  (Jk, of course )


----------



## Dessye

aoqtpi said:


> I was going to say that. When I filed a chargeback I had to show proof that the item (fake Chanel Medallion tote ) was sent back, and 30 days had to have passed with no action on their part before Visa took back the money.
> 
> I can't believe she filed a chargeback and then listed the shoes! *Maybe I'll make a fake account and offer her a high BIN then annoy her with questions every day and never pay  (Jk, of course )*



This is not a bad idea....:devil:


----------



## siserilla

Hey ladies! I just wanted to drop by and say hello!


----------



## aoqtpi

Dessye said:


> This is not a bad idea....:devil:



We could start a fake bidding war, getting her hopes up :devil:


----------



## chloe speaks

OMG *jeshika*! I am sooo sorry that this is happening to you. Have you posted on the tPF eBay forum? I don't know how she can chargeback and still keep the shoes !!  but there are alot of sellers there who haveseen it all. Good luck!


----------



## Cityfashionista

So sorry to hear this Jeshika!  Unbelievable.


----------



## PeepToe

jeshika said:


> No... she has the shoes. And they are listed on eBay for sale. EVIL EVIL woman. I hope she gets a buyer like her, or WORSE!


Fight it! Give them proof that she has it for sale on ebay. If you give them proof, they have to give you the money back. I went through a chargeback like this in our company and they took the money out of my account right away and then ended up giving it back to me. It wasnt with paypal though, it was with a credit card company. But either way they have to give you the chance to state your side.


----------



## CMP86

So I'm officially on bed rest for the last 6 weeks of my pregnancy. I'm still having a hard time not blaming myself for what is going on. I know its not but there is just a part of me that can't get the thought out of my head. My husband is being awesome so far. My fluid levels were supposed to be between 8 and 22cm and I am at about a 5.4cm. Had I been under a 5 they would have admitted me to the hospital on Friday and I would have been there until I delivered.


----------



## BattyBugs

(((((CMP))))) It is not your fault! Things happen during pregnancy that we woman cannot control (as much as we'd like to think we can). Do your best to think happy thoughts and do exactly what the doctor tells you to do. It won't be long and you'll be holding that gorgeous baby boy in your arms, making it all worth it.


----------



## siserilla

CMP,


----------



## jeshika

*CMP*, please don't blame yourself! it's not your fault!!! sometimes things happen for no reason and you're definitely not to blame. Hang in there and before you know it, you will have your beautiful baby boy in your arms.


----------



## jeshika

thanks for the words of encouragement, *PeepToe*, *Cityfashionista*, *chloe speaks*, *Dessye*, *L *and *C*! 

I've sent my "evidence" off to paypal and can only cross my fingers and hope for the best.


----------



## jeshika

jeshika said:


> thanks for the words of encouragement, *PeepToe*, *Cityfashionista*, *chloe speaks*, *Dessye*, *L *and *C*!
> 
> I've sent my "evidence" off to paypal and can only cross my fingers and hope for the best.



And I have also been thinking of ways to extract my revenge on this evil buyer... but i've decided that it's not worth it. I believe in what goes around, comes around. I have been a gracious and patient seller the entire time and she's just a miserable, vindictive human being.


----------



## Dessye

jeshika said:


> And I have also been thinking of ways to extract my revenge on this evil buyer... but i've decided that it's not worth it. I believe in what goes around, comes around. I have been a gracious and patient seller the entire time and she's just a miserable, vindictive human being.


 
I'm a firm believer in the karma thing.  The longer it takes for negative karma to get you, the harder you'll be hit once it does!


----------



## Stephanie***

Ladies, I'm attending a concert tomorrow and I just have no idea what to wear. any tips? I'm 21, figure is normal (i have wide hips)


----------



## Dessye

CMP86 said:


> So I'm officially on bed rest for the last 6 weeks of my pregnancy. I'm still having a hard time not blaming myself for what is going on. I know its not but there is just a part of me that can't get the thought out of my head. My husband is being awesome so far. My fluid levels were supposed to be between 8 and 22cm and I am at about a 5.4cm. Had I been under a 5 they would have admitted me to the hospital on Friday and I would have been there until I delivered.


 
Take care, *CMP*! And of course not a shred of fault is yours, please don't blame yourself  Everything will be all right!


----------



## PeepToe

jeshika said:


> And I have also been thinking of ways to extract my revenge on this evil buyer... but i've decided that it's not worth it. I believe in what goes around, comes around. I have been a gracious and patient seller the entire time and she's just a miserable, vindictive human being.


My only thing is, if she is selling CL's..esp if she ripped them off of a TPF user- WARN PEOPLE! of who she is...No one wants to support or be ripped off by this person! 

Anyway, I hope everything works out for you. I know how exhausting crazy buyers can be.


----------



## siserilla

Hey ladies!


----------



## BattyBugs

Morning Sis!


----------



## FlipDiver

What would you say to a coworker who tells you about the great deal she got on Louboutins, 2 new pairs for $300, then shows you the website she ordered it from, and you know immediately it's one of those counterfeit sites w/a name like redhotlouboutins.com?


----------



## CMP86

I would tell her that she just spent $300 on counterfeit Louboutins.


----------



## FlipDiver

I feel kinda bad though... I don't want her to think I'm rude?  Esp. if she's not asking me whether they're real or fake, but more like she's proud that she scored such a great deal... awkward!


----------



## PeepToe

That is akward. And unless she asks, I am not sure I would say anything.


----------



## jeshika

FlipDiver said:


> I feel kinda bad though... I don't want her to think I'm rude?  Esp. if she's not asking me whether they're real or fake, but more like she's proud that she scored such a great deal... awkward!



oh awkward!!!! there are co-workers and there are co-workers... if it's someone you have a good relationship with, i would tell them that it's probably fake... probably send them a link to the Stop Fake CL website that lists all the fake loubie websites. if not... disclose at your own peril!


----------



## BattyBugs

Unless I know someone fairly well, I usually don't tell them they are carrying/wearing a fake (co-worker or acquaintance). It can make things very uncomfortable & they usually "know" they are carrying a faux whatever.


----------



## FlipDiver

Another coworker told me her sister got an Hermes Birkin from a consignment shop for $65.  Really...?


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh, by the way. Any of you ladies who have the Lady Clou, be careful. I dropped my VP spikes and my Peanuts off at the cobbler's for vibrams yesterday & there was a pair of LC sitting there needing spikes replaced. They looked like they had been worn maybe once.


----------



## aoqtpi

FlipDiver said:


> What would you say to a coworker who tells you about the great deal she got on Louboutins, 2 new pairs for $300, then shows you the website she ordered it from, and you know immediately it's one of those counterfeit sites w/a name like redhotlouboutins.com?



I would say something like, "Wow, that sounds like such a great deal! Just make sure you check CL's Stop Fakes website because a friend of mine got totally ripped off by a site selling counterfeits, and she didn't know until it was too late". If I had to see them every day wearing those shoes and knowing they were fake I'd feel guilty for not telling them before they spent the money. 

I might be biased though because I feel very strongly about intellectual property protection and copyright violations, and am really bothered by the fact that the sale of counterfeit goods funds organized crime and terrorist activities.


----------



## FlipDiver

Thanks guys!  She already ordered two pairs of what I'm sure are counterfeit CLs.  I just hope she doesn't show them off to me when they come in and compare them with mine.  EEK!


----------



## Nolia

I'm a true size 6 (US 36). I've been bouncing back and forth between two pairs of CLs to break my CL virginity to. How are these size wise? Narrow? Wide? What about comfort, I heard the Lady Peeps could rock back and forth because of the curved part in the front, but I'm also looking for height.

It's LADY PEEP 150 GLITTER PUMPS vs PIGALLE PLATO 140 NUDE GLITTER.
(I only have 3 posts so I can't make a new thread on this, help me out)

PIGALLE PLATO 140 NUDE GLITTER
+ It's more "gold" colored which I like
+ TPF said it seems authentic via ebay
- Seems pricey since seller implied my offer was too low
http://img857.imageshack.us/img857/8118/photo1g.jpg

LADY PEEP 150 GLITTER PUMPS
+ I like the height 
+ The price is within budget
- I'll be on the waiting list for a size 36
http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/lady-...mps-92262.html


----------



## Dessye

^^^
There is a thread for this:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...g-info-and-advice-read-first-page-624294.html


----------



## Dessye

*Flip*: that is certainly awkward   I personally would not say anything if I didn't know her well or if I didn't think she would appreciate it if I told her they were fakes.  I suppose you may have to endure many people oohing and aahhing over her fakes   I would still hold my tongue though unless I thought she would handle it well.


----------



## cts900

that is super awkward, *flip*.  eek.  i think i would keep my knowledge to myself unless directly asked.  it's weird though, cause you don't want her to keep buying them.  that is a crappy situation.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Jeez what a tough situation to be in *Flip*.  I will say though I'm always an honesty is the best policy kinda girl.  Actually I think people would describe me as more blunt but whatever.... I would hate to be wearing CLs around thinking they were real and then finding out they were completely fake.  Of course that's why I come to this forum and that's why I ask for in detail pictures and only shop off of reliable sources.  I would direct her toward the stop fake CLs site and say it the same way as above about another friend being ripped off especially if she came up to me all giggly and happy about getting two brand spanking new pair off of such a site.  Eep that's all I can say is just eep....


----------



## FreshLilies

Tricky situation. When they break in a month maybe she'll get the idea


----------



## FlipDiver

The sad thing is for $300 for 2 counterfeit CLs, she could have bought one gorgeous pair during the Fall/Winter sale, or maybe from eBay.


----------



## chloe speaks

*flip*: I second *Battybugs *and *Jeshika*; she may already know that she has fakes, and if she doesn't, it would really depend on whether you have a close relationship to tell her. It might be awkward for you if she believes they are real and comes to compare them with you but sometimes in my opinion, you're better off not being the person who tells someone they've been had...kwim? 

does anyone think I've jumped the gun in relisting a pair on eBay where it's been 3 days and I emailed her yesterday very politely saying that "i'd love to send you the shoes. can you pay me soon - otherwise i've got to relist them...", then waited 24 hrs? i've heard NOTHING back. i have sometimes had in selling other items, someone say, i need a little time to pay, or something, but not nothing to acknowledge that they've won, received my invoice or even my last email...please tell me what you think. i've opened the case for non-payment, now that i see i'm totally liable to pay fees even if she doesn pay...


----------



## AEGIS

aoqtpi said:


> I would say something like, "Wow, that sounds like such a great deal! Just make sure you check CL's Stop Fakes website because a friend of mine got totally ripped off by a site selling counterfeits, and she didn't know until it was too late". If I had to see them every day wearing those shoes and knowing they were fake I'd feel guilty for not telling them before they spent the money.
> 
> I might be biased though because I feel very strongly about intellectual property protection and copyright violations, and am really bothered by the fact that the sale of counterfeit goods funds organized crime and terrorist activities.



oo--classy and slick.


----------



## AEGIS

chloe speaks said:


> *flip*: I second *Battybugs *and *Jeshika*; she may already know that she has fakes, and if she doesn't, it would really depend on whether you have a close relationship to tell her. It might be awkward for you if she believes they are real and comes to compare them with you but sometimes in my opinion, you're better off not being the person who tells someone they've been had...kwim?
> 
> does anyone think I've jumped the gun in relisting a pair on eBay where it's been 3 days and I emailed her yesterday very politely saying that "i'd love to send you the shoes. can you pay me soon - otherwise i've got to relist them...", then waited 24 hrs? i've heard NOTHING back. i have sometimes had in selling other items, someone say, i need a little time to pay, or something, but not nothing to acknowledge that they've won, received my invoice or even my last email...please tell me what you think. i've opened the case for non-payment, now that i see i'm totally liable to pay fees even if she doesn pay...




idk if it was too quick. what did it say in your auction? when you open a dispute don't you have to wait a few days?

does anyone know i the mad mary mary janes ever came in pink?


----------



## MadameElle

I was over at the Beverly Center in West Hollywood earlier and was in Macy's shoe dept when I spotted these and saw that they are by Naturalizer:












Just thought I'd share what I saw.


----------



## Blueberry12

I´ve posted CL pix on FB , and a person contacted me about her shoe pic project..


"hey so my idea for pics is very easy can show you samples with louboutin. *i need pics of nice shoes in water... bath, pool*, etc..."






I don´t know if she is serious , but even the idea of putting CL into a POOL!!!


Needless to say that I won´t take pic like that.

Had a great laugh , so I wanted to share...


----------



## chloe speaks

blueberry, a person contacted me about that here yesterday...but generally, i tend to ignore if i've never seen a posting..."know" a person here. 

recently, a writer wanted to talk irl about my shoe obsession for her book, off of another review board called Yelp (she saw my review for CL Madison), but I could tell you it was not going to be a favorable interview, so i told her i'd email correspond but my irl time is super limited.


----------



## Blueberry12

I´ve just told her I won´t put my shoes in a pool/bath.


----------



## Theren

After a very long hiatus I am back. Been a very busy woman getting my business of the ground.


----------



## PeepToe

Someone contacted me on here as well yesterday about shoe pictures. I just ignored it! My shoes would never go near pool water!


----------



## Dessye

Theren said:


> After a very long hiatus I am back. Been a very busy woman getting my business of the ground.



Yay!  I hope everything's going well with your business 

*Blueberry, Peep*: Shoes in water?   Maybe with Photoshop but nothing else!!! 

*Chloe*: That's interesting.  I'm not sure she can publish anything negative about the boutiques though - slander?   Keep us posted


----------



## Dessye

MadameElle said:


> I was over at the Beverly Center in West Hollywood earlier and was in Macy's shoe dept when I spotted these and saw that they are by Naturalizer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd share what I saw.



Interesting.  Well, at least they are simply using the same fabric.  It doesn't really resemble a CL otherwise to me.  I am not liking that flower...


----------



## jeshika

MadameElle said:


> I was over at the Beverly Center in West Hollywood earlier and was in Macy's shoe dept when I spotted these and saw that they are by Naturalizer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd share what I saw.



what a waste of such fabulous fabric! they could be making more rasta greissimos or rosella flats with that!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

i have an interview at a law firm on thursday.  im nervous. sigh.


----------



## aoqtpi

PeepToe said:


> Someone contacted me on here as well yesterday about shoe pictures. I just ignored it! My shoes would never go near pool water!



Yeah, I got that too. I haven't posted that many pictures so I'm not sure why they contacted me?


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> i have an interview at a law firm on thursday. im nervous. sigh.


 
Good luck!!!  Try your best to stay calm and ask yourself what would _you_ be looking for in a potential candidate if you were hiring? That used to help me think up questions that might be asked and it worked for me! But I know how nerves can be. Sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## Dessye

jeshika said:


> what a waste of such fabulous fabric! they could be making more rasta greissimos or rosella flats with that!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> Good luck!!!  Try your best to stay calm and ask yourself what would _you_ be looking for in a potential candidate if you were hiring? That used to help me think up questions that might be asked and it worked for me! But I know how nerves can be. Sending positive vibes your way!




thanks!! im trying not to be intimidated :/


----------



## aoqtpi

AEGIS said:


> i have an interview at a law firm on thursday.  im nervous. sigh.



Good luck with your interview! What type of law will you be practicing?


----------



## Theren

Dessy it is!! Thank you though. Good to be back!!


----------



## PeepToe

AEGIS said:


> thanks!! im trying not to be intimidated :/


Good luck with your interview!!


----------



## pr1nc355

Good luck, *AEGIS!*

I'm so excited!  I just had to share...I got a raise!  And my pay increase starts with my next paycheck, which I get tomorrow!!!


----------



## karwood

*HAPPY ST PATTY'S DAY!*


----------



## BattyBugs

Congratulations, Pr1n!!!!!


----------



## jancedtif

Hello ladies!



pr1nc355 said:


> Good luck, *AEGIS!*
> 
> I'm so excited!  I just had to share...I got a raise!  And my pay increase starts with my next paycheck, which I get tomorrow!!!


Congrats *R*!!!


----------



## jeshika

congrats *Pr1n*!


----------



## jeshika

I just have to vent a little...

it's SO unbelievable how rude some people are. after being at the office for over 12 hours, i decided to take a cab home from work. dBF came to meet me and we were waiting outside my office for a cab... there weren't many cabs so an informal line started to form behind dBF and I... a bunch of cabs approach us and these 2 women appear out of nowhere and cut in front of us and start flagging for a cab.

i HATE being cut in line and so naturally, I called them out on the fact there are 4 other people waiting for a cab too. i mean, its a common courtesy, right? one of them actually had the gall to stand in front of us and argue! saying, "that's funny. do you own this part of the road?" WTF?! awful, awful people. i am always amazed and appalled by these people who don't give a sh*t about other people. how does one get to a stage where there are so callous and rude?


----------



## Dessye

pr1nc355 said:


> Good luck, *AEGIS!*
> 
> I'm so excited! I just had to share...I got a raise! And my pay increase starts with my next paycheck, which I get tomorrow!!!


 
 Congrats, *pr1nc*!!!


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> *HAPPY ST PATTY'S DAY!*


 
Happy St Patty's Day to you too! (Well, I'm a little late - there are only 20 minutes left to the day.)


----------



## Nolia

I was told by the HK location that they only accept American Express. Is this true for all boutiques?


----------



## Nolia

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## jeshika

Nolia said:


> Am I doing something wrong?



Nope. Only Amex will verify your shipping information with the boutique, which is why its the only card that is accepted.


----------



## Nolia

jeshika said:


> Nope. Only Amex will verify your shipping information with the boutique, which is why its the only card that is accepted.



So it's the only card they accept?

Does this mean I should just get one of the cards for CL purchases then?


----------



## FlipDiver

Sooo... I'm going to a wedding this Friday and I plan on wearing this dress:







What CLs should I wear?  Does black or nude go better?  These are my contenders:

Black:  Black jazz Decollete, black patent Ron Ron, black patent Lillian, black kid Simple 100, black Minibout, black suede Bibi, black patent Mad Mary (probably not but I just got them and I haven't worn them yet )

Nude: Camel patent Open Clic, beige jazz Decollete (looks like camel though), nude patent clichy, nude Triclo

Or my silver satin L'Infante, oxblood glitter Ron Ron.  No clue!  

And for a purse I can use my black lamb M/L Chanel flap, dark grey vintage Chanel clutch or white caviar half moon Chanel wallet on chain clutch, or... I also have a metallic turquoise Chanel that should arrive tomorrow which would go perfectly with the dress but might be too big for a wedding  (Pics of all my shoes and Chanels are in my collection threads in my sig).  Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## jeshika

FlipDiver said:


> Sooo... I'm going to a wedding this Friday and I plan on wearing this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What CLs should I wear?  Does black or nude go better?  These are my contenders:
> 
> Black:  Black jazz Decollete, black patent Ron Ron, black patent Lillian, black kid Simple 100, black Minibout, black suede Bibi, black patent Mad Mary (probably not but I just got them and I haven't worn them yet )
> 
> Nude: Camel patent Open Clic, beige jazz Decollete (looks like camel though), nude patent clichy, nude Triclo
> 
> Or my silver satin L'Infante, oxblood glitter Ron Ron.  No clue!
> 
> And for a purse I will can use my black lamb M/L Chanel flap, dark grey vintage Chanel clutch or white caviar half moon Chanel wallet on chain clutch, or... I also have a metallic turquoise Chanel that should arrive tomorrow which would go perfectly with the dress but might be too big for a wedding  (Pics of all my shoes and Chanels are in my collection threads in my sig).  Thanks in advance guys!



afternoon or evening wedding?


----------



## FlipDiver

jeshika said:


> afternoon or evening wedding?



The ceremony starts at 5, and the reception will end around 10 or 11, I think?  My hubby is in the bridal party and they all still act like they're in college so there will be a late night after party back at the hotel (my parents will be in town babysitting, so we will be sans baby! )


----------



## jeshika

FlipDiver said:


> The ceremony starts at 5, and the reception will end around 10 or 11, I think?  My hubby is in the bridal party and they all still act like they're in college so there will be a late night after party back at the hotel (my parents will be in town babysitting, so we will be sans baby! )



 I was gonna say if it was an afternoon wedding, go with the nude but since it's a night wedding, i would jazz it up a little with something sparkly or super high and statement-y?

is that a word? sorry... still at work and becoming delirious as I stare at this model with over 50 tabs.


----------



## FlipDiver

jeshika said:


> I was gonna say if it was an afternoon wedding, go with the nude but since it's a night wedding, i would jazz it up a little with something sparkly or super high and statement-y?
> 
> is that a word? sorry... still at work and becoming delirious as I stare at this model with over 50 tabs.



OMG you're still at work?!  It's midnight!  I'm so sorry!

Yes, I think I'll go with one of my black shoes.  I'm thinking Minibout but I'll be up dancing all night so I'm leaning toward Ron Rons for comfort.  Boring, I know!  Maybe I'll just close my eyes and point somewhere at my shoe shelves to pick one at random.  

BTW, I just messaged you on Bonz


----------



## jeshika

FlipDiver said:


> OMG you're still at work?!  It's midnight!  I'm so sorry!
> 
> Yes, I think I'll go with one of my black shoes.  I'm thinking Minibout but I'll be up dancing all night so I'm leaning toward Ron Rons for comfort.  Boring, I know!  Maybe I'll just close my eyes and point somewhere at my shoe shelves to pick one at random.
> 
> BTW, I just messaged you on Bonz



i think you should go with something open toed and have pretty nails! *Flip*, i just noticed you don't have any open toed shoes in your list! me thinks it's time for you to get a pair of VPs or you yous! 

i just got home... omg exhausted. can't wait for April when work dies down... zzz...


----------



## japskivt

Morning ladies!!


----------



## Nolia

Is there a difference between nude glitter and rose gold glitter in reference to both shoes in my siggy?


----------



## kvjohns614

FlipDiver said:


> Yes, I think I'll go with one of my black shoes. I'm thinking Minibout but I'll be up dancing all night so I'm leaning toward Ron Rons for comfort. Boring, I know! Maybe I'll just close my eyes and point somewhere at my shoe shelves to pick one at random.


 

I agree I am thinking the Minibout or Bibi for the WOW factor. You could always bring your black rosella flats for relief if needed! Whatever you choose it will look fabulous!


----------



## aoqtpi

FlipDiver said:


> Sooo... I'm going to a wedding this Friday and I plan on wearing this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What CLs should I wear?  Does black or nude go better?  These are my contenders:
> 
> Black:  Black jazz Decollete, black patent Ron Ron, black patent Lillian, black kid Simple 100, black Minibout, black suede Bibi, black patent Mad Mary (probably not but I just got them and I haven't worn them yet )
> 
> Nude: Camel patent Open Clic, beige jazz Decollete (looks like camel though), nude patent clichy, nude Triclo
> 
> Or my silver satin L'Infante, oxblood glitter Ron Ron.  No clue!
> 
> And for a purse I can use my black lamb M/L Chanel flap, dark grey vintage Chanel clutch or white caviar half moon Chanel wallet on chain clutch, or... I also have a metallic turquoise Chanel that should arrive tomorrow which would go perfectly with the dress but might be too big for a wedding  (Pics of all my shoes and Chanels are in my collection threads in my sig).  Thanks in advance guys!



I vote for the Bibi! I _think_ I read they're quite comfy, but you'll also get teh height, which I always go for.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... FlipDiver - I'd just like to say that you have one amazing collection and I wish I had that kind of trouble


----------



## aoqtpi

Argh, I'm getting so frustrated with emailing the Madison boutique! I tend to write emails with salutations and closings, and they're replying with 1-3 words and only answering half my questions. It's making me not want to order from there at all!


----------



## Dessye

aoqtpi said:


> Argh, I'm getting so frustrated with emailing the Madison boutique! I tend to write emails with salutations and closings, and they're replying with 1-3 words and only answering half my questions. It's making me not want to order from there at all!


 
Yeah, I know.  They are an extremely busy boutique and that's probably why.  Have you tried Skyping them --- that way you could call for cheaper?


----------



## chloe speaks

sorry if i am ranting...it is late. Gawd do I hate the selling of Loubies on eBay! so nerve wracking and time consuming. I am not going to do international buyers anymore  

I didn't block international bidders, but I did only state I was only shipping domestically, and to go to all the work of carefully wrapping up, going to the post office to get an international estimate, and the buyer doesn't pick up the shoes after attempted deliveries finally gets the shoes and writes me saying "oh, i think there's something off with these shoes, can I return them" when it's just a lot less than a little wear and tear with used shoes kwim?

and after this international buyer wanted me to send them w/out insurance and to under-declare their value so they wouldn't get hit with taxes, etc. etc.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chloe speaks said:


> sorry if i am ranting...it is late. Gawd do I hate the selling of Loubies on eBay! so nerve wracking and time consuming. I am not going to do international buyers anymore
> 
> I didn't block international bidders, but I did only state I was only shipping domestically, and to go to all the work of carefully wrapping up, going to the post office to get an international estimate, and the buyer doesn't pick up the shoes after attempted deliveries finally gets the shoes and writes me saying "oh, i think there's something off with these shoes, can I return them" when it's just a lot less than a little wear and tear with used shoes kwim?
> 
> and after this international buyer wanted me to send them w/out insurance and to under-declare their value so they wouldn't get hit with taxes, etc. etc.



That sounds like a truly PITA buyer! I think some people don't really understand that eBay isn't like a boutique... Anyway, sorry that happened. The Loubies don't deserve it


----------



## clothingguru

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> That sounds like a truly PITA buyer! I think some people don't really understand that eBay isn't like a boutique... Anyway, sorry that happened. The Loubies don't deserve it


Anyone in here right now?


----------



## clothingguru

FlipDiver said:


> Sooo... I'm going to a wedding this Friday and I plan on wearing this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What CLs should I wear?  Does black or nude go better?  These are my contenders:
> 
> Black:  Black jazz Decollete, black patent Ron Ron, black patent Lillian, black kid Simple 100, black Minibout, black suede Bibi, black patent Mad Mary (probably not but I just got them and I haven't worn them yet )
> 
> Nude: Camel patent Open Clic, beige jazz Decollete (looks like camel though), nude patent clichy, nude Triclo
> 
> Or my silver satin L'Infante, oxblood glitter Ron Ron.  No clue!
> 
> And for a purse I can use my black lamb M/L Chanel flap, dark grey vintage Chanel clutch or white caviar half moon Chanel wallet on chain clutch, or... I also have a metallic turquoise Chanel that should arrive tomorrow which would go perfectly with the dress but might be too big for a wedding  (Pics of all my shoes and Chanels are in my collection threads in my sig).  Thanks in advance guys!



LOVE the dress!!! I vote black suede BIBI


----------



## emma andrea

hi,i am coming soon..


----------



## emma andrea

a wedding? why not choose another color?


----------



## emma andrea

i think,if i may,red will be ok.


----------



## emma andrea

how about it?


----------



## emma andrea

clothingguru said:


> LOVE the dress!!! I vote black suede BIBI


fashion collections mybe you will like them


----------



## clothingguru

emma andrea said:


> fashion collections mybe you will like them


? Like the red shoes?


----------



## emma andrea

clothingguru said:


> ? Like the red shoes?


yeah,absolutely


----------



## clothingguru

emma andrea said:


> yeah,absolutely



I dont know. I was just answering what i thought of what Flip should wear with her dress to the wedding. She was asking our opinion of the shoes she has in her closet.


----------



## emma andrea

clothingguru said:


> I dont know. I was just answering what i thought of what Flip should wear with her dress to the wedding. She was asking our opinion of the shoes she has in her closet.


the red one will be fit for the wedding.


----------



## aoqtpi

Dessye said:


> Yeah, I know.  They are an extremely busy boutique and that's probably why.  Have you tried Skyping them --- that way you could call for cheaper?



They always reply to my first email in full sentences with a salutation and greeting, and then they switch to the one word  It confuses me, but oh well! I'll call them from my home phone after work. It's only $.07 so no biggie. I hope the 36 isn't too big! 

My Marpoils are a 35.5; when did they start only making whole sizes for espadrilles?


----------



## Dessye

aoqtpi said:


> They always reply to my first email in full sentences with a salutation and greeting, and then they switch to the one word  It confuses me, but oh well! I'll call them from my home phone after work. It's only $.07 so no biggie. I hope the 36 isn't too big!
> 
> My Marpoils are a 35.5; when did they start only making whole sizes for espadrilles?


 
I don`t know but they`ve been doing that for at least 2 years.  As far as I know, espadrilles run TTS.  Which ones are you getting?


----------



## aoqtpi

Dessye said:


> I don`t know but they`ve been doing that for at least 2 years.  As far as I know, espadrilles run TTS.  Which ones are you getting?



I'm getting the Almeria rope in taupe in the 36, which is .5 up from my TTS but I'm sure the 35 would cause my toes an unbearable amount of pain. I just emailed them asking for the Customer Agreement Form


----------



## Dessye

aoqtpi said:


> I'm getting the Almeria rope in taupe in the 36, which is .5 up from my TTS but I'm sure the 35 would cause my toes an unbearable amount of pain. I just emailed them asking for the Customer Agreement Form


 
  I love the taupe!   Nah, what I am I doing? I've already bought too many shoes this season   You are right to get a 1/2 size up --- your toes _would_ be killed if you get 0.5 size down!


----------



## aoqtpi

Dessye said:


> I love the taupe!   Nah, what I am I doing? I've already bought too many shoes this season   You are right to get a 1/2 size up --- your toes _would_ be killed if you get 0.5 size down!



Get the Taupe too! We can be twinnies! I'm tempted to ask them if they have any 36 Declics in stock but considering I'm _supposed _to be banned...


----------



## Dessye

aoqtpi said:


> Get the Taupe too! We can be twinnies! I'm tempted to ask them if they have any 36 Declics in stock but considering I'm _supposed _to be banned...


 
A ban is not the solution, rather it's reigned in spending!   I'm proud of myself that I passed on the Jade Jennys... I might change my mind when *l.a* posts hers   Oh well...


----------



## aoqtpi

Dessye said:


> A ban is not the solution, rather it's reigned in spending!   I'm proud of myself that I passed on the Jade Jennys... I might change my mind when *l.a* posts hers   Oh well...



An invoice for $400 just arrived in the mail from FedEx for my MBBs. This makes me so sad. And hate FedEx.  I usually pay COD when I receive my items but this kinda feels like a kick in the pants since I received my MBBs quite a while back.

At least Madison doesn't have any New Declics! Phew!


----------



## Dessye

aoqtpi said:


> An invoice for $400 just arrived in the mail from FedEx for my MBBs. This makes me so sad. And hate FedEx. I usually pay COD when I receive my items but this kinda feels like a kick in the pants since I received my MBBs quite a while back.
> 
> At least Madison doesn't have any New Declics! Phew!


 
Oh dear!   Sadly, I think this is going to happen to me too...


----------



## BattyBugs

I popped into the Dallas Boutique today, to do a favor for a friend...i.e. get a photo of the RB Croc Altadama. I've been avoiding the boutique because, every time I go in there I want to bring something home with me. A little sumin'-sumin' jumped into my bag today. I'll have to get a quick cell phone pic in a bit. I need to "show" DH my Woodstock VPs first.


----------



## PeepToe

aoqtpi said:


> An invoice for $400 just arrived in the mail from FedEx for my MBBs. This makes me so sad. And hate FedEx.  I usually pay COD when I receive my items but this kinda feels like a kick in the pants since I received my MBBs quite a while back.
> 
> At least Madison doesn't have any New Declics! Phew!


How can they charge you $400 after the fact?


----------



## aoqtpi

BattyBugs said:


> I popped into the Dallas Boutique today, to do a favor for a friend...i.e. get a photo of the RB Croc Altadama. I've been avoiding the boutique because, every time I go in there I want to bring something home with me. A little sumin'-sumin' jumped into my bag today. I'll have to get a quick cell phone pic in a bit. I need to "show" DH my Woodstock VPs first.







PeepToe said:


> How can they charge you $400 after the fact?



I don't know. I wonder what happens if I don't pay? This makes me super anxious because I obviously didn't budget for this; this month my paycheque has already been allocated for other things...


----------



## PeepToe

aoqtpi said:


> I don't know. I wonder what happens if I don't pay? This makes me super anxious because I obviously didn't budget for this; this month my paycheque has already been allocated for other things...


I would call and ask what its for exactly. That is a lot of money to randomly ask for after the fact. I am not sure what they would do if you didn't pay it. I don't think they could stop delivery because the sender pays shipping but it would at least be charged late fee's and that sort of thing.


----------



## aoqtpi

PeepToe said:


> I would call and ask what its for exactly. That is a lot of money to randomly ask for after the fact. I am not sure what they would do if you didn't pay it. I don't think they could stop delivery because the sender pays shipping but it would at least be charged late fee's and that sort of thing.



$181.57 is HST (sales tax)
$208.02 is Customs Duty (I'm not sure what this is)
$10.00 is Advancement Fee (I assume this is like a brokerage fee?)
$1.30 is HST on Ancillary Service Fees

I'm going to pay it since I pay everything (including parking tickets, to the chagrin of my friends ) but I really wish they had charged me at the door like UPS does.


----------



## PeepToe

Yea it is weird that they would charge you later though. Usually they will not deliver anything unless you pay their fee's upfront. And I literally LOLed to your parking tickets, my H always has nice things to say about parking tickets


----------



## japskivt

Good evening ladies!!


----------



## Jenney001




----------



## Jenney001

taupe!like it!....


----------



## jeshika

Hi ladies, I am still at work at 10:30pm on a Friday night. The end is nowhere in sight... Checking in for a sanity break!  How is everyone else doing?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> Hi ladies, I am still at work at 10:30pm on a Friday night. The end is nowhere in sight... Checking in for a sanity break!  How is everyone else doing?



1. You need a raise

2. You need to go home and relax with a warm bath and a foot massage

3. You SERIOUSLY need a raise


----------



## jeshika

Haha yes I need a raise. but in the meantime, my manager bought me this:






 nom nom nom


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Looks delicious... You still are better off with a raise


----------



## jeshika

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Looks delicious... You still are better off with a raise



Hahaha. yes. Raise = MORE SHUZZZZ!!!!!


----------



## FlipDiver

jeshika said:


> Haha yes I need a raise. but in the meantime, my manager bought me this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nom nom nom



How sweet of your manager... is that supposed to make up for you working til 10:30 on a Friday?


----------



## jeshika

FlipDiver said:


> How sweet of your manager... is that supposed to make up for you working til 10:30 on a Friday?



Haha i actually worked till 1am and I've been back at work since 10am today. o man, i can't wait for April to get here.


----------



## FlipDiver

jeshika said:


> Haha i actually worked till 1am and I've been back at work since 10am today. o man, i can't wait for April to get here.



WHATTT!!  It's beautiful out!  I'm so sorry...


----------



## jeshika

FlipDiver said:


> WHATTT!!  It's beautiful out!  I'm so sorry...



WHAAAA? Don't tell me that! :cry: i'm gonna be here till 9 at the earliest!


----------



## aoqtpi

jeshika said:


> Haha i actually worked till 1am and I've been back at work since 10am today. o man, i can't wait for April to get here.



Oh no, tax season? So many of my friends are in this boat. The end is in sight!


----------



## jeshika

aoqtpi said:


> Oh no, tax season? So many of my friends are in this boat. The end is in sight!



Yeah... we have to help the auditors review the valuations done by other firms... and of course they all want things turned around the next day because they can't plan for sh*t!


----------



## Jenney001




----------



## aoqtpi

I just took off my Almerias and my feet are _orange_.






I usually wipe my insoles down with Seventh Generation wipes after each wear but now I'm worried doing so will take off the dye even more


----------



## BattyBugs

Wow, that really stinks. On the upside, it is a nice color on you.


----------



## karwood

LOL! Happy April Fool's Day to you, especially to Vlad!


----------



## Dessye

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Looks delicious... You still are better off with a raise


 
:lolots:

Yes, I can't believe that you're there until 10:30 pm?!  I thought I was the only one who does that   Nah, seriously only lately because one of our partners is off on sick leave so I'm putting in a lot of extra work.  I get paid but still sucks   The other reason I'm here late is that I waste too much time on tPF during the day


----------



## Dessye

aoqtpi said:


> $181.57 is HST (sales tax)
> $208.02 is Customs Duty (I'm not sure what this is)
> $10.00 is Advancement Fee (I assume this is like a brokerage fee?)
> $1.30 is HST on Ancillary Service Fees
> 
> I'm going to pay it since I pay everything (including parking tickets, to the chagrin of my friends ) but I really wish they had charged me at the door like UPS does.


 
Customs duty is the % charged beause the product is from outside North America plus the customs officer charges a fee too which presumably is also subject to HST.  Products manufactured in the US are not subject to duty but the customs officer will sometimes charge a fee.  You are right that advancement fee is a brokerage fee in that Fedex is acting as your broker and the HST is on the brokerage free presumably because it is a service.  These charges just add on top of each other like crazy: a fee plus taxes for the fees???!


----------



## jeshika

Dessye said:


> :lolots:
> 
> Yes, I can't believe that you're there until 10:30 pm?!  I thought I was the only one who does that   Nah, seriously only lately because one of our partners is off on sick leave so I'm putting in a lot of extra work.  I get paid but still sucks   The other reason I'm here late is that I waste too much time on tPF during the day



haha, i wished i had time to waste on tPF. i was at work till 1am yesterday and tonight might potentially be a late night...


----------



## FlipDiver

jeshika said:


> haha, i wished i had time to waste on tPF. i was at work till 1am yesterday and tonight might potentially be a late night...



J, I have the opposite problem.  Some days I earn too much overtime at my job so they basically force us to leave early on other days to balance it out and avoid paying time and a half!  I got home at noon today, woo-hoo!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

...if this government shut-down happens, my hubby will be on vacation for a while -- even though it's cold, I'm thinking a trip to our Lake of the Ozarks condo is just what the doctor ordered  And as there is no internet connection there, just crappy 3g, I won't be shopping - so maybe it's EXACTLY what the doctor ordered for my bank account 

... those LP Batiks that were just posted on Bonanza by an AMAZING seller are looking right at me and WINKING!


----------



## Dessye

jeshika said:


> haha, i wished i had time to waste on tPF. i was at work till 1am yesterday and tonight might potentially be a late night...


 1 am????  you beat me!  I was only there that late once but I was called back. Yeah, initially I thought that tPF was not available on my computer but unfortunately I found a back door in   that was the end of me


----------



## aoqtpi

Dessye said:


> Customs duty is the % charged beause the product is from outside North America plus the customs officer charges a fee too which presumably is also subject to HST.  Products manufactured in the US are not subject to duty but the customs officer will sometimes charge a fee.  You are right that advancement fee is a brokerage fee in that Fedex is acting as your broker and the HST is on the brokerage free presumably because it is a service.  These charges just add on top of each other like crazy: a fee plus taxes for the fees???!


Thanks for the explanation! Yeah, taxing fees is such a low blow.

Going to Vegas next month for the first time!!! So excited! Can't wait to visit my first CL boutique and the Shoe In!!

I'm scared of all the taxes I'm going to be charged on my way home...


----------



## FlipDiver

aoqtpi said:


> Thanks for the explanation! Yeah, taxing fees is such a low blow.
> 
> Going to Vegas next month for the first time!!! So excited! Can't wait to visit my first CL boutique and the Shoe In!!
> 
> I'm scared of all the taxes I'm going to be charged on my way home...



Have fun in Vegas!  What's the occasion?  Bachelorette party?!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Hi everyone!! I am going to NYC May 6th and I wanted to know what restaurants and supper clubs are the most talked about there. I already have Balthazar on my itinerary but I need another good restaurant and a few clubs. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## aoqtpi

FlipDiver said:


> Have fun in Vegas!  What's the occasion?  Bachelorette party?!



Thank you! Yup, my first bachelorette party as well


----------



## PeepToe

Let us know how you like Vegas! Ive never been, my H doesn't like it.


----------



## Dessye

aoqtpi said:


> Thanks for the explanation! Yeah, taxing fees is such a low blow.
> 
> Going to Vegas next month for the first time!!! So excited! Can't wait to visit my first CL boutique and the Shoe In!!
> 
> I'm scared of all the taxes I'm going to be charged on my way home...



Are you going to declare all your shoes at customs when you return?  I don't   and have fun in Vegas!!! I'm sure you won't have to try too head


----------



## aoqtpi

Dessye said:


> Are you going to declare all your shoes at customs when you return?  I don't   and have fun in Vegas!!! I'm sure you won't have to try too head



Thanks! I haven't travelled in years so I hope it'll be amazing!

I was planning on mailing the boxes back. I'm not checking any luggage because I hate waiting at the baggage carousel. I'm also going to Cuba this month though, so I'll probably only buy one pair (the finanically responsible thing to do )


----------



## Dessye

aoqtpi said:


> Thanks! I haven't travelled in years so I hope it'll be amazing!
> 
> I was planning on mailing the boxes back. I'm not checking any luggage because I hate waiting at the baggage carousel. I'm also going to Cuba this month though, so I'll probably only buy one pair (the finanically responsible thing to do )



Good Lord, I hate iPhone autocorrect! 

Anyhoo, Cuba too?  What a way to re-kickstart your international travels!

Yeah, I agree.  If you have one package then mailing it home will work fine!  I suggest mailing it using the hotel's address as a return address just to be safe!  Either that or insure them.


----------



## aoqtpi

Dessye said:


> Good Lord, I hate iPhone autocorrect!
> 
> Anyhoo, Cuba too?  What a way to re-kickstart your international travels!
> 
> Yeah, I agree.  If you have one package then mailing it home will work fine!  I suggest mailing it using the hotel's address as a return address just to be safe!  Either that or insure them.



I _know_! Some of my texts come out so incomprehensible! 

Oh, I was going to take the actual shoes in my carry on. Thanks for the tip on the return address though! I never would have thought of that!


----------



## Dessye

aoqtpi said:


> I _know_! Some of my texts come out so incomprehensible!
> 
> Oh, I was going to take the actual shoes in my carry on. Thanks for the tip on the return address though! I never would have thought of that!



Oh yes, of course!   even better!


----------



## KarenBorter

aoqtpi said:


> Thanks for the explanation! Yeah, taxing fees is such a low blow.
> 
> Going to Vegas next month for the first time!!! So excited! Can't wait to visit my first CL boutique and the Shoe In!!
> 
> I'm scared of all the taxes I'm going to be charged on my way home...



Pack them in your luggage and don't declare them  They'll never know what you came in with yanno?


----------



## KarenBorter

aoqtpi said:


> Thanks for the explanation! Yeah, taxing fees is such a low blow.
> 
> Going to Vegas next month for the first time!!! So excited! Can't wait to visit my first CL boutique and the Shoe In!!
> 
> I'm scared of all the taxes I'm going to be charged on my way home...



Noted that you are putting them in your carry on ... then yeah, don't declare them seriously. When I went to Greece I came home with 2 rings I didn't declare. I wore them


----------



## RedBottomLover

Quick question ladies. If the Bianca/Bibi style hurts my big toe will I have the same issue with the Alti 160? TIA


----------



## Clooky001

Hi ladies, has anyone else had this: since having my little one most of my cl's are making my toes go numb? ;(


----------



## Nolia

LLOLL, Thought I'd share a funny looking "strass".  

http://img10.hostingpics.net/pics/2973683.png

http://img10.hostingpics.net/pics/378159xc7jz.jpg


----------



## aoqtpi

Dessye said:


> Oh yes, of course!   even better!





KarenBorter said:


> Noted that you are putting them in your  carry on ... then yeah, don't declare them seriously. When I went to  Greece I came home with 2 rings I didn't declare. I wore them



Thank you both! I think I'll also try to get them resoled while I'm there and wear them out one night so they won't look new


----------



## surlygirl

RedBottomLover said:


> Quick question ladies. If the Bianca/Bibi style hurts my big toe will I have the same issue with the Alti 160? TIA


 
not sure, but i would think so. i have the alti 160s and find the alti toe box a bit less forgiving than the biancas. have you tried having your biancas/bibis stretched out a bit? i didn't have any issues with my biancas, but when i picked up a newer season bianca and a bibi, they both have given me the blues.


----------



## aoqtpi

Nolia said:


> LLOLL, Thought I'd share a funny looking "strass".
> 
> http://img10.hostingpics.net/pics/2973683.png
> 
> http://img10.hostingpics.net/pics/378159xc7jz.jpg



No likey! These creep me out


----------



## Clooky001

Nolia said:


> LLOLL, Thought I'd share a funny looking "strass".
> 
> http://img10.hostingpics.net/pics/2973683.png
> 
> http://img10.hostingpics.net/pics/378159xc7jz.jpg



They look like their watching you!... Lol


----------



## KarenBorter

Nolia said:


> LLOLL, Thought I'd share a funny looking "strass".
> 
> http://img10.hostingpics.net/pics/2973683.png
> 
> http://img10.hostingpics.net/pics/378159xc7jz.jpg



That's EPIC!


----------



## RedBottomLover

surlygirl said:


> not sure, but i would think so. i have the alti 160s and find the alti toe box a bit less forgiving than the biancas. have you tried having your biancas/bibis stretched out a bit? i didn't have any issues with my biancas, but when i picked up a newer season bianca and a bibi, they both have given me the blues.



No, I haven't tried getting my Bibi stretched. I don't know of any good cobblers in my area that I trust enough to touch my shoes. It's kind of like I'm in between sizes. When I put on my size 37 sometimes it feels a little loose but sometimes it fits perfect, like maybe I could go down to a 36.5 but then it'd be way too tight in the toe box. I have the MBB in size 36.5 and my big toe is like to the very front of the shoe but a 37 would be too big. I have the hardest time buying shoes.


----------



## PeepToe

Nolia said:


> LLOLL, Thought I'd share a funny looking "strass".
> 
> http://img10.hostingpics.net/pics/2973683.png
> 
> http://img10.hostingpics.net/pics/378159xc7jz.jpg


Is it weird that I am now tempted to do this to freak out my H???


----------



## Dessye

aoqtpi said:


> Thank you both! I think I'll also try to get them resoled while I'm there and wear them out one night so they won't look new


 
Great idea - that's what I do   I forgot to mention that even when I check in my luggage at the airport all the NM, Saks, Barney's etc stickers are off the boxes and I make sure to scuff them so they look used.


----------



## Dessye

Hi *Red*!!! Haven't seen you around lately


----------



## Nolia

PeepToe said:


> Is it weird that I am now tempted to do this to freak out my H???


----------



## jancedtif

Hello lovely ladies!


----------



## jeshika

hi *janced*!

so... i got to leave work early-ish today and i brought all my random shoes and shoe boxes home (i receive most of my shoes at work and i usually am too excited to wait till i get home so i put them immediately and leave the boxes at work...) i must have looked like a crazy shoe lady on the subway... teehee


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> hi *janced*!
> 
> so... i got to leave work early-ish today and i brought all my random shoes and shoe boxes home (i receive most of my shoes at work and i usually am too excited to wait till i get home so i put them immediately and leave the boxes at work...) i must have looked like a crazy shoe lady on the subway... teehee



Crazy or not, that subway scene must've made quite a few mouths water and hands clench with envy


----------



## jeshika

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Crazy or not, that subway scene must've made quite a few mouths water and hands clench with envy



hahaa, my tobacco maggies were on top! i was so worried someone would just sneak their hand into my bag and take them away.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> hahaa, my tobacco maggies were on top! i was so worried someone would just sneak their hand into my bag and take them away.



should've put one of the spiked pairs on top (if you have any) -- would've given the thief a nasty surprise 

...I keep wondering how the ladies with spikes on their shoes go about their lives without ending up at the emergency room. I regularly brush the sole of one foot against the inside of my foot/leg while walking (not on purpose) and I'm pretty sure I'd be a striped tigress by the time I walked 10 feet.


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm certainly not the one to ask, since the most I have been able to manage, thus far, is either house work...or from the room to the bar and back to the room (in San Fran). No scrapes yet, though.


----------



## jeshika

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> should've put one of the spiked pairs on top (if you have any) -- would've given the thief a nasty surprise
> 
> ...I keep wondering how the ladies with spikes on their shoes go about their lives without ending up at the emergency room. I regularly brush the sole of one foot against the inside of my foot/leg while walking (not on purpose) and I'm pretty sure I'd be a striped tigress by the time I walked 10 feet.



i've stabbed myself with my spiked piggies before. not fun. :cry:


----------



## chloe speaks

Good morning everyone!


----------



## aoqtpi

Hello! Hope you're all having a fantastic Friday!


----------



## Dessye

^^^
My friday was busy but I'm definitely looking forward to the weekend


----------



## FlipDiver

Just thought everyone would like to know, so they don't make the mistake of mispronouncing it and having to be corrected by an SA (like I was, embarrassingly enough), the new Mago style is pronounced "MA-go" with the "a" sound like in "fat," not "muh-GOO" like the cartoon Mr. Magoo...


----------



## Nolia

Why is it that I asked an SA about the sizes they have available for a particular shoe in a particular colour, they didn't fully disclose until I asked about a specific size?
Is there a reason for hiding it?


----------



## Dessye

Nolia said:


> Why is it that I asked an SA about the sizes they have available for a particular shoe in a particular colour, they didn't fully disclose until I asked about a specific size?
> Is there a reason for hiding it?



No, I think they're too lazy to go look at what they have left.


----------



## Dessye

FlipDiver said:


> Just thought everyone would like to know, so they don't make the mistake of mispronouncing it and having to be corrected by an SA (like I was, embarrassingly enough), the new Mago style is pronounced "MA-go" with the "a" sound like in "fat," not "muh-GOO" like the cartoon Mr. Magoo...



Whew, I've been pronouncing it correctly   I like the Magoo.  That should be a style!


----------



## Nolia

Still trying to figure out Pigalle Plato LOL

I've been saying "Pig-Al" "Plah-toe".

Plato like "platform" rather than Plato the Greek philosopher


----------



## Blueberry12

Took this pic at Savannah´s today:


----------



## BattyBugs

Great shot, Blueberry!


----------



## Blueberry12

BattyBugs said:


> Great shot, Blueberry!


 




Those blue Altadamas are stunning...


----------



## aoqtpi

Blueberry12 said:


> Took this pic at Savannah´s today:


----------



## BattyBugs

Texas ladies...I hope you and your homes are all okay. It has been nasty here tonight with tornados, straight line winds and lots of damage. I have been at work & won't be able to check my home or fur babies for another hour.


----------



## aoqtpi

BattyBugs said:


> Texas ladies...I hope you and your homes are all okay. It has been nasty here tonight with tornados, straight line winds and lots of damage. I have been at work & won't be able to check my home or fur babies for another hour.



I hope everything's okay over there!


----------



## mal

Scary tornadoes! Be safe...


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> Texas ladies...I hope you and your homes are all okay. It has been nasty here tonight with tornados, straight line winds and lots of damage. I have been at work & won't be able to check my home or fur babies for another hour.


 
Oh no! That's terrible!   Is everything/everyone OK?  Thinking about you and everyone who was affected by the tornado/storm.


----------



## Nolia

From the Authentication page, a girl had said her boyfriend made a purchase online from Neiman Marcus and the shoe turned out to be fake... Was there any discussion further about this?!

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...e-before-posting-663800-107.html#post18606526


----------



## FlipDiver

Nolia said:


> From the Authentication page, a girl had said her boyfriend made a purchase online from Neiman Marcus and the shoe turned out to be fake... Was there any discussion further about this?!



I was wondering the same thing... ?


----------



## BattyBugs

We had a confirmed tornado touch down during the storm. It hit in the main part of the City, was 60 yards wide and was on the ground for 1/2 mile. Winds were 100-105 mph. We also had straight line winds. Ours was the 3rd of 4 confirmed touchdowns, but thankfully, it was on the ground for the shortest amount of time of the 3.


----------



## Nolia

FlipDiver said:


> I was wondering the same thing... ?



These are authentic, but the seller states she got them from Neiman Marcus too and didn't noticed they were mismatched... is something going on at NM!?!

http://cgi.ebay.com/USED-LOUBOUTIN-...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item2c5c04126b#ht_518wt_905


----------



## KarenBorter

Nolia said:


> These are authentic, but the seller states she got them from Neiman Marcus too and didn't noticed they were mismatched... is something going on at NM!?!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/USED-LOUBOUTIN-...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item2c5c04126b#ht_518wt_905




OMG that's INSANE ... seriously? QC? what's going on here?


----------



## FlipDiver

Nolia said:


> These are authentic, but the seller states she got them from Neiman Marcus too and didn't noticed they were mismatched... is something going on at NM!?!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/USED-LOUBOUTIN-...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item2c5c04126b#ht_518wt_905



"I didn't notice that the heels have slightly different design. They are the same 4" high but they are in itty bitty different shape - PLEASE LOOK AT THE PICTURES!!!! you can see for yourself. I assure you that nobody would ever notice the difference though."

Wow I just assumed they were 2 different sizes, but they are actually 2 completely different shoes!  Wth?  And she's saying it's not noticeable?  Maybe if you're blind!?


----------



## gymangel812

does anyone know if barneys was the only place to carry the red patent lady peep?


----------



## FlipDiver

Any intel on the next shoe signing? :wondering


----------



## Nolia

FlipDiver said:


> Any intel on the next shoe signing? :wondering



I want to know this too~!

I don't want to drop the Neiman Marcus issue, but I just wanted to ask, did anyone ever listen to JLo's song, Louboutins?? LOLOLOLLL  I'm cracking up so hard.  Could've been good, but it's repeating so much it's ridiculous~


----------



## jenayb

*Little Bat*! Come in, *Little Bat*! 

Are you ok? Is your home ok? Is *R* ok!?


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> *Little Bat*! Come in, *Little Bat*!
> 
> Are you ok? Is your home ok? Is *R* ok!?



Yes!!  Please check in!


----------



## Dessye

Blueberry12 said:


> Took this pic at Savannah´s today:



Great shot, Blueberry!!  Wow, didn't realize it was such a large shop!!  It's as large as a CL boutique.


----------



## Dessye

You know, I just realized that Batty hasn't posted since yesterday. Or has she?  Now I'm worried.


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> You know, I just realized that Batty hasn't posted since yesterday. Or has she?  Now I'm worried.



She posted today at noon. Whew! I was about to text her.


----------



## Blueberry12

Dessye said:


> Great shot, Blueberry!! Wow, didn't realize it was such a large shop!! It's as large as a CL boutique.


 

Yes , it´s quite big with lot´s of CL´s.


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> You know, I just realized that Batty hasn't posted since yesterday. Or has she?  Now I'm worried.





jenaywins said:


> She posted today at noon. Whew! I was about to text her.



Nothing since......


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Nothing since......


 
  I'd PM her but there would be no point if she's not on tPF...


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> I'd PM her but there would be no point if she's not on tPF...



I just sent her a text...


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> I just sent her a text...


 
Oh good!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Oh good!



Nothing yet!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Nothing yet!



Let me rephrase: I don't know her schedule but it's 10:45 down here and in Texas... maybe everything is OK and she's just in bed? 

In any case, I truly hope everything is OK.


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Let me rephrase: I don't know her schedule but it's 10:45 down here and in Texas... maybe everything is OK and she's just in bed?
> 
> In any case, I truly hope everything is OK.



She works nights.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

crap... there I go, always sticking my nose where it doesn't belong. Sorry!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> crap... there I go, always sticking my nose where it doesn't belong. Sorry!



 

It isn't that you don't belong, you just didn't know her work schedule!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Nothing yet!


 
  I really hope she's OK.


----------



## MadameElle

^Anyone heard from Batty yet?  I hope she is okay too.


----------



## KarenBorter

I knew someone was missing  I do also hope she is okay


----------



## mal

do you guys ever leave money or other little treasures in your stored handbags??? I was just looking for one of my favorite spring color lipsticks and I decided to check my lovely cream Prada purse that I haven't worn in a looong time... and there were three $100s in there!  Hmmm, Maybe put it towards a shoe purchase? 

*Batty *missing???


----------



## FlipDiver

mal said:


> do you guys ever leave money or other little treasures in your stored handbags??? I was just looking for one of my favorite spring color lipsticks and I decided to check my lovely cream Prada purse that I haven't worn in a looong time... *and there were three $100s in there!*  Hmmm, Maybe put it towards a shoe purchase?
> 
> *Batty *missing???



What an awesome surprise!


----------



## jenayb

*Batty text me this morning. She had a headache, but aside from that she is a-ok!!!* :okay: 


Whew!!


----------



## hazeltt

mal said:


> do you guys ever leave money or other little treasures in your stored handbags??? I was just looking for one of my favorite spring color lipsticks and I decided to check my lovely cream Prada purse that I haven't worn in a looong time... and *there were three $100s in there!*  Hmmm, Maybe put it towards a shoe purchase?
> 
> *Batty *missing???




I love it when that happens!


----------



## hazeltt

So the weather has finally been getting nicer here and I was thinking of wearing one of my CLs to work soon to replace my boots. Do you think it's appropriate to wear my black patent Pigalle 120s?


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm sorry to worry everyone. Thank you for worrying about me.  it a been a very stressful few days. Working during the storm was nuts. Our system crashed (again) and my partner conveniently didn't know how to sound the sirens. They have been looking for a sacrificial lamb and I suspected when I got ordered in for a meeting with the Chief this afternoon, that it was going to be me.

I will post the results in the next post.


----------



## BattyBugs

Well, I am really glad I was prepared. Before I left the house today, I bagged up all of my uniforms and wrote a letter of resignation. I walked in the building and went upstairs caring a big black trash bag with the old style uniforms in it. I couldn't take everything in one trip, so I took the old stuff with me & left the rest in the trunk of my car. I walked into the conference room and was met by the Chief & someone from HR. I dropped the trash bag on the table and told Chief I had a present for him. When he asked, I told him they were my old uniforms & I had everything else in the car. I think I surprised him a little. He proceeded to tell me that I was being written up for lying (because he does not want to admit to the City Manager that it is hard to see teletypes when your computer system crashed) & for neglect of duty. I told him that I had not lied, but that I had already figured out that I was going to be the sacrificial lamb and had come in with my resignation already written. Since I had, I was allowed to resign instead of getting fired. Gee, I didn't really screw up, so it was nice of him, wasn't it? I grave him my key card/ID, snagged my locks off my lockers & gave his secretary the rest of the stuff out of my trunk.

Now I am enjoying a few days spoiling my grandson, before I decide which direction I want to go now. It wasn't fair or right, but what can you do? KWIM?


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh, I forgot to mention that we lost our police channel, too.


----------



## MadameElle

So sorry you had to be the sacrificial lamb.  Enjoy your time with your grandson.


----------



## immashoesaddict

Hiyaa ladies !! Just ducking in quickly to say hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii =] Hope everyone is well .

Mal


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> Well, I am really glad I was prepared. Before I left the house today, I bagged up all of my uniforms and wrote a letter of resignation. I walked in the building and went upstairs caring a big black trash bag with the old style uniforms in it. I couldn't take everything in one trip, so I took the old stuff with me & left the rest in the trunk of my car. I walked into the conference room and was met by the Chief & someone from HR. I dropped the trash bag on the table and told Chief I had a present for him. When he asked, I told him they were my old uniforms & I had everything else in the car. I think I surprised him a little. He proceeded to tell me that I was being written up for lying (because he does not want to admit to the City Manager that it is hard to see teletypes when your computer system crashed) & for neglect of duty. I told him that I had not lied, but that I had already figured out that I was going to be the sacrificial lamb and had come in with my resignation already written. Since I had, I was allowed to resign instead of getting fired. Gee, I didn't really screw up, so it was nice of him, wasn't it? I grave him my key card/ID, snagged my locks off my lockers & gave his secretary the rest of the stuff out of my trunk.
> 
> Now I am enjoying a few days spoiling my grandson, before I decide which direction I want to go now. It wasn't fair or right, but what can you do? KWIM?


 
Oh that's awful and so unfair!   I'm so sorry this had to happen to you.   Seems like you have the right attitude though --- life goes on and what I am going to do next!  Enjoy your time with your grandson.  So glad that you're safe and sound.


----------



## BattyBugs

More bad storms. At least I am at home tonight. Finger's crossed, please.


----------



## jenayb

*Little Bat*, they do not deserve you.


----------



## aoqtpi

*Batty*, that's awful! I can't believe that happened to you when you hadn't done anything wrong! I'm glad to hear that you're safe though! Best of luck with whatever you decide to do next


----------



## mal

immashoesaddict said:


> Hiyaa ladies !! Just ducking in quickly to say hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii =] Hope everyone is well .
> 
> Mal


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> More bad storms. At least I am at home tonight. Finger's crossed, please.


 
Fingers crossed


----------



## KarenBorter

BattyBugs said:


> More bad storms. At least I am at home tonight. Finger's crossed, please.



Fingers crossed for a smooth weathering ... You did the right thing, and I am glad you were prepared and gave them the ole heave ho ... "you can't fire me because I quit" ... 

On the upside you do get to spend time with the grand kiddo  

Stay safe!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks ladies.  Heck, if I can find a decent private health insurance policy, I won't have to work at all. That always bothered them...that I was only working for the insurance. :lolots:


----------



## Nolia

BattyBugs said:


> Well, I am really glad I was prepared. Before I left the house today, I bagged up all of my uniforms and wrote a letter of resignation. I walked in the building and went upstairs caring a big black trash bag with the old style uniforms in it. I couldn't take everything in one trip, so I took the old stuff with me & left the rest in the trunk of my car. I walked into the conference room and was met by the Chief & someone from HR. I dropped the trash bag on the table and told Chief I had a present for him. When he asked, I told him they were my old uniforms & I had everything else in the car. I think I surprised him a little. He proceeded to tell me that I was being written up for lying (because he does not want to admit to the City Manager that it is hard to see teletypes when your computer system crashed) & for neglect of duty. I told him that I had not lied, but that I had already figured out that I was going to be the sacrificial lamb and had come in with my resignation already written. Since I had, I was allowed to resign instead of getting fired. Gee, I didn't really screw up, so it was nice of him, wasn't it? I grave him my key card/ID, snagged my locks off my lockers & gave his secretary the rest of the stuff out of my trunk.
> 
> Now I am enjoying a few days spoiling my grandson, before I decide which direction I want to go now. It wasn't fair or right, but what can you do? KWIM?



I'm so sorry that happened to you. =(  That really sucks.  I'm glad that you left "on your own terms" in the end.


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> Thanks ladies.  Heck, if I can find a decent private health insurance policy, I won't have to work at all. That always bothered them...that I was only working for the insurance. :lolots:


 
This is not a bad reason though!


----------



## Dessye

The weekend is here!!!


----------



## KarenBorter

Dessye said:


> The weekend is here!!!



WORD! 

I think I may go into Robertson tomorrow and say "hi" to my SA and see if something I tried on is still in stock there ... I may be hard pressed to say no if it is


----------



## Dessye

KarenBorter said:


> WORD!
> 
> I think I may go into Robertson tomorrow and say "hi" to my SA and see if something I tried on is still in stock there ... I may be hard pressed to say no if it is


 
  You go girl!  I envy that you live so close to a boutique and a fabulous one at that!


----------



## KarenBorter

Dessye said:


> You go girl!  I envy that you live so close to a boutique and a fabulous one at that!



Fabulous but they never have my size ... haha I guess all the celebs are size 37.5 too heh.


----------



## aoqtpi

BattyBugs said:


> Thanks ladies.  Heck, if I can find a decent private health insurance policy, I won't have to work at all. That always bothered them...that I was only working for the insurance. :lolots:



That's so funny! Glad everything seems to be working out for you 



Dessye said:


> The weekend is here!!!



Yay! I was so excited to sleep all weekend but it looks like I'll be working at least one day 



KarenBorter said:


> WORD!
> 
> I think I may go into Robertson tomorrow and say "hi" to my SA and see  if something I tried on is still in stock there ... I may be hard  pressed to say no if it is





Dessye said:


> You go girl!  I envy that you live so close to a boutique and a fabulous one at that!



I echo *Dessye*'s sentiments! Hope you find something amazing!


----------



## FlipDiver

BattyBugs said:


> Thanks ladies.  Heck, if I can find a decent private health insurance policy, I won't have to work at all. That always bothered them...that I was only working for the insurance. :lolots:



Batty, I'm so sorry to hear about your job... I hope everything works out for you  Enjoy your time with your grandbabies


----------



## Cityfashionista

Batty I'm so sorry to hear about your job.  Budget cuts will have me out of a job very soon too.

Best of luck. You have a great attitude.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Batty I'm so sorry to hear about your job.  Budget cuts will have me out of a job very soon too.

Best of luck. You have a great attitude.


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> *Little Bat*, they do not deserve you.



My sentiments_ exactly_.  I am sorry that you had to deal with this, batty, but I am deeply in awe of your great attitude.


----------



## BattyBugs

I guess it is easier to keep a better attitude when you have a wonderful DH, who has always told you that you do not have to work. I'll do COBRA until I can find a policy and/or another job.

BTW, City, the Guerrier boots were not on sale and the suede had some scuffs. They might be worth a try, if they were on sale. They came from Saks, Beverly Hills & were in the wrong box.


----------



## CMP86

I'm just over 2 days away from my due date. I'm starting to feel more like things are getting rolling but still not sure when it will happen. I'm really tired and am ready to meet this little guy. Hopefully something will happen because I really don't want to wait until the 30th to be induced.


----------



## BattyBugs

((((CMP)))) I have been thinking about you. It seems hard to believe that it has been 9 months already.


----------



## CMP86

It has seemed like forever going through it. But now looking back on it it really hasn't been that long. The last couple weeks have seemed to crawl by however. My family is driving me crazy calling constantly. I know they are excited as this is the first grandchild/great grandchild. I told them that I would call them when my water broke. I'm ready to kick some of their butts though.


----------



## BattyBugs

It has been many years since my youngest was born ( she is 21), but I still remember the impatience. Just a few more days and little Edmund will be joining you.


----------



## FlipDiver

CMP86 said:


> I'm just over 2 days away from my due date. I'm starting to feel more like things are getting rolling but still not sure when it will happen. I'm really tired and am ready to meet this little guy. Hopefully something will happen because I really don't want to wait until the 30th to be induced.



Good luck *CMP! * I ended up going into labor a week past my due date!  It felt like an eternity of waiting at the time, but now that I look back it feels like my whole pregnancy flew by.  It'll be over before you know it!


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> I guess it is easier to keep a better attitude when you have a wonderful DH, who has always told you that you do not have to work. I'll do COBRA until I can find a policy and/or another job.
> 
> BTW, City, the Guerrier boots were not on sale and the suede had some scuffs. They might be worth a try, if they were on sale. They came from Saks, Beverly Hills & were in the wrong box.



I'm so glad to hear this is all working out for you.


----------



## bling*lover

I've never been in here before, and i'm not sure why....?? But anyway, so sorry to read about your job batty, they didn't deserve you and I hope you will find a place that does. 

CMP: YAY 1 day til your due date, thats so exciting. Is this your first baby? I hope everything goes perfectly for you. The last couple of weeks are endless but it's all sooo worth it in the end.


----------



## Kittkatt808

new to this site. just want to say hi. pretty overwhelmed information overload. But this site and all its members are soooo helpful. Lookinf forward to mor einteractions and posts. Im hoping to find red Sexy's 100 it doesnt get more classic then those....


----------



## aoqtpi

Kittkatt808 said:


> new to this site. just want to say hi. pretty overwhelmed information overload. But this site and all its members are soooo helpful. Lookinf forward to mor einteractions and posts. Im hoping to find red Sexy's 100 it doesnt get more classic then those....



:tpfrox: Welcome!


----------



## Nolia

Kittkatt808 said:


> new to this site. just want to say hi. pretty overwhelmed information overload. But this site and all its members are soooo helpful. Lookinf forward to mor einteractions and posts. Im hoping to find red Sexy's 100 it doesnt get more classic then those....



I know what you mean!! I joined a few weeks ago and it definitely was a lot of info to take in, but it's good to know that you have some trustworthy people to fall back on.  Lots of great advice in this forum and you'll never be bored!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Welcome, Kitt! I was really bad today. I dropped my black spiked VPs off for vibrams, then decided to stop in at the CL boutique. Shall we say that another, unnamed pair was dropped off for vibrams after that stop.


----------



## SassySarah

BattyBugs said:


> Welcome, Kitt! I was really bad today. I dropped my black spiked VPs off for vibrams, then decided to stop in at the CL boutique. Shall we say that another, unnamed pair was dropped off for vibrams after that stop.



Batty!!!  Do tell!!


----------



## BattyBugs

How about a hint. Something 100mm and exotic and nothing you would expect to see me wearing.


----------



## bling*lover

^^ OOOH how exciting Batty, when can we expect to see your new exotic lovelies??


----------



## aoqtpi

BattyBugs said:


> How about a hint. Something 100mm and exotic and nothing you would expect to see me wearing.



Batik Ron Rons?!


----------



## Cityfashionista

aoqtpi said:


> Batik Ron Rons?!



Wow I forgot about those! I know Dallas had those in our size.


----------



## SassySarah

BattyBugs said:


> How about a hint. Something 100mm and exotic and nothing you would expect to see me wearing.



Delico Cobra???


----------



## BattyBugs

aoqtpi said:


> Batik Ron Rons?!


 
Wow! You're very good, aoqtpi! Yes, I bought a pair of Batik Ron Rons & dropped them off for vibrams. They will either be done at the end of this week, or the start of next week. I'll post photos then, since I forgot to take at least one with my cell phone.


----------



## SassySarah

BattyBugs said:


> Wow! You're very good, aoqtpi! Yes, I bought a pair of Batik Ron Rons & dropped them off for vibrams. They will either be done at the end of this week, or the start of next week. I'll post photos then, since I forgot to take at least one with my cell phone.



OMG congrats!!! I love the Batiks and Ron Rons so comfy!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

BattyBugs said:


> Wow! You're very good, aoqtpi! Yes, I bought a pair of Batik Ron Rons & dropped them off for vibrams. They will either be done at the end of this week, or the start of next week. I'll post photos then, since I forgot to take at least one with my cell phone.



 Can't wait to see them once you get them back!


----------



## FlipDiver

BattyBugs said:


> Wow! You're very good, aoqtpi! Yes, I bought a pair of Batik Ron Rons & dropped them off for vibrams. They will either be done at the end of this week, or the start of next week. I'll post photos then, since I forgot to take at least one with my cell phone.



Congrats Batty!


----------



## Nolia

I'm still trying to spot the difference between the old and new Rolando, can anyone give me a side by side?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BattyBugs said:


> Wow! You're very good, aoqtpi! Yes, I bought a pair of Batik Ron Rons & dropped them off for vibrams. They will either be done at the end of this week, or the start of next week. I'll post photos then, since I forgot to take at least one with my cell phone.



Wow!! What an amazing last minute surprise! Can't wait for the photos!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... has anyone ever seen these? "Pony Zebra" Daffodil??? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-Daffodile-160-Pony-Zebra-/150594225458?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item23101d8532#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... has anyone ever seen these? "Pony Zebra" Daffodil???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-Daffodile-160-Pony-Zebra-/150594225458?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item23101d8532#ht_500wt_1156



Yes and I would *kill* to own those.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Yes and I would *kill* to own those.



are you a size 7?


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> are you a size 7?



Not by trade.................


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> Wow! You're very good, aoqtpi! Yes, I bought a pair of Batik Ron Rons & dropped them off for vibrams. They will either be done at the end of this week, or the start of next week. I'll post photos then, since I forgot to take at least one with my cell phone.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Not by trade.................



Well, they do run .5 large. Girl, if I had your luck with shoes...!  I'm sitting here trying to figure out how to make size 41 work


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Well, they do run .5 large. Girl, if I had your luck with shoes...!  I'm sitting here trying to figure out how to make size 41 work





If you had my luck with shoes, you'd have a lot less in your bank account lol. 

*Little Bat*, a huge congrats on the Batik Ron Ron. I have had to really hold myself back from purchasing that particular style. It is truly special and I cannot wait to see mod pics. If anyone deserves them, it is you babe!


----------



## SassySarah

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... has anyone ever seen these? "Pony Zebra" Daffodil???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-Daffodile-160-Pony-Zebra-/150594225458?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item23101d8532#ht_500wt_1156



Nordstrom carries them. Not sure about stock though. I have a really good SA if you want PM me.


----------



## BattyBugs

Aw thanks everyone. I have been resisting these for a while, but since they still had them in my size, I coudn't hold out any longer.


----------



## chacci1

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... has anyone ever seen these? "Pony Zebra" Daffodil???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-Daffodile-160-Pony-Zebra-/150594225458?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item23101d8532#ht_500wt_1156



I haven't been on here in forever.  I have seen them....and Own them!!!  Would definitely recommend them.  They are my favorite pair of Daff's in my collection right now!  I posted them in the "new purchases/reveals thread"...I know that Nordstrom had them a while ago (mid Feb) and sold out very quickly.  You may still be able to find a pair lingering around???  Good Luck!


----------



## Cityfashionista

BattyBugs said:


> Wow! You're very good, aoqtpi! Yes, I bought a pair of Batik Ron Rons & dropped them off for vibrams. They will either be done at the end of this week, or the start of next week. I'll post photos then, since I forgot to take at least one with my cell phone.



Congrats! 

I think I received a picture of your Ron Rons from Dallas a few weeks ago. She's a beauty.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chacci1 said:


> I haven't been on here in forever.  I have seen them....and Own them!!!  Would definitely recommend them.  They are my favorite pair of Daff's in my collection right now!  I posted them in the "new purchases/reveals thread"...I know that Nordstrom had them a while ago (mid Feb) and sold out very quickly.  You may still be able to find a pair lingering around???  Good Luck!



I just googled that thread and they are GORGEOUS on you! Post more pics please!!! I wish those had been my size -- the more Daffs I see, the more I love them. I now have the Beige Kid and the Saba Watersnake. No go on the Zebra in my size though

(BTW: shoe twins on the Luxura!)


----------



## imelda74

Hi ladies, im sitting home nursing a sore throat and waiting on my newest CLs. The USPS says "out for delivery".  Oh Mr. Postman....at least I wont have to chase you down the street like I did for my VP's. lol.


----------



## chacci1

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just googled that thread and they are GORGEOUS on you! Post more pics please!!! I wish those had been my size -- the more Daffs I see, the more I love them. I now have the Beige Kid and the Saba Watersnake. No go on the Zebra in my size though
> 
> (BTW: shoe twins on the Luxura!)



Ha Ha....Yes, I will post more pics for you as soon as I get a chance!  I too am in love with the Daff's, but I had been since I first saw them.  I have the Black, Zebra, and beige Lady Daff.  Now, the Saba watersnake is growing on me as well after seeing it on all you ladies!  Love it more and more each time but I keep telling myself that I first need to wear what I have!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chacci1 said:


> Ha Ha....Yes, I will post more pics for you as soon as I get a chance!  I too am in love with the Daff's, but I had been since I first saw them.  I have the Black, Zebra, and beige Lady Daff.  Now, the Saba watersnake is growing on me as well after seeing it on all you ladies!  Love it more and more each time but I keep telling myself that I first need to wear what I have!!



I'm so with you!! I almost jumped the gun on buying the Zebra this morning but felt like I needed to step back. I want them but, at the same time, I don't want to leave shoes on a CC -- going into debt for shoes is silly in my opinion  Hopefully, they'll be available when I can safely afford them again. If not, it wasn't meant to be. I'm fortunate to have many other pairs that I love 

(Yes, that's me talking myself into sticking to my guns )


----------



## chacci1

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'm so with you!! I almost jumped the gun on buying the Zebra this morning but felt like I needed to step back. I want them but, at the same time, I don't want to leave shoes on a CC -- going into debt for shoes is silly in my opinion  Hopefully, they'll be available when I can safely afford them again. If not, it wasn't meant to be. I'm fortunate to have many other pairs that I love
> 
> (Yes, that's me talking myself into sticking to my guns )



Willpower at its best right there!  I will tell you though (not to make it harder on you or anything) that the Leopard Daff is by far my most favorite Daff!  It is gorgeous on the foot!   But, I would agree that I would not want to leave shoes on a CC either!  You have some beautiful ones....If I'm not mistaken you have the Beige Daff and the Saba one right?  Those are both gorgeous as well!!  Besides, if you pass on the Zebra now, I know for a fact that this style shoe is not going away and there will be some beautiful colors in the pre-fall/fall collection as well!


----------



## chacci1

chacci1 said:


> Willpower at its best right there!  I will tell you though (not to make it harder on you or anything) that the Leopard Daff is by far my most favorite Daff!  It is gorgeous on the foot!   But, I would agree that I would not want to leave shoes on a CC either!  You have some beautiful ones....If I'm not mistaken you have the Beige Daff and the Saba one right?  Those are both gorgeous as well!!  Besides, if you pass on the Zebra now, I know for a fact that this style shoe is not going away and there will be some beautiful colors in the pre-fall/fall collection as well!



Meant to say Zebra Daff, not leopard!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chacci1 said:


> Willpower at its best right there!  I will tell you though (not to make it harder on you or anything) that *the Leopard Daff is by far my most favorite Daff!*  It is gorgeous on the foot!   But, I would agree that I would not want to leave shoes on a CC either!  You have some beautiful ones....If I'm not mistaken you have the Beige Daff and the Saba one right?  Those are both gorgeous as well!!  Besides, *if you pass on the Zebra now, I know for a fact that this style shoe is not going away and there will be some beautiful colors in the pre-fall/fall collection as well! *



Wait.. the Leopard Daff or the Zebra print? You have both 

And I haven't been checking out the lookbooks - the Zebra print is coming back? Or do you mean just the Daffs in general?

EDIT: Yes, I have the Saba and the Beige Daffodile -- I wasn't crazy about the Lady Daff (something about the strap on my foot didn't look right - maybe it's because I have wide ankles) so I was ECSTATIC to find that they made the beige Daff


----------



## chacci1

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Wait.. the Leopard Daff or the Zebra print? You have both
> 
> And I haven't been checking out the lookbooks - the Zebra print is coming back? Or do you mean just the Daffs in general?



Sorry, mistyped.  I had the Leopard Daff's but returned them because I didn't like the leopard on my particular shoe.  I meant that the Zebra is my favorite!

As far as the lookbooks, both the Daff and the Lady Daff are coming back.  There is also going to be a style called Daffy which is pretty much the same as the Daff but with a thicker heel.  I do not know if the Zebra print will specifically be back, but I know the shoe will be.  I have seen solid colors, python colors, strassed versions and a very unique one that I can't even describe but I posted in the let's talk about new styles coming out fall thread.  You'll have plenty of choices if you decide to wait!  I hope that helps!


----------



## KarenBorter

chacci1 said:


> Sorry, mistyped.  I had the Leopard Daff's but returned them because I didn't like the leopard on my particular shoe.  I meant that the Zebra is my favorite!
> 
> As far as the lookbooks, both the Daff and the Lady Daff are coming back.  There is also going to be a style called Daffy which is pretty much the same as the Daff but with a thicker heel.  I do not know if the Zebra print will specifically be back, but I know the shoe will be.  I have seen solid colors, python colors, strassed versions and a very unique one that I can't even describe but I posted in the let's talk about new styles coming out fall thread.  You'll have plenty of choices if you decide to wait!  I hope that helps!



I know I think I need a pair of Daffy's ...


----------



## Clooky001

jenaywins said:


> Yes and I would *kill* to own those.



Mount Str had these & Selfridges had the leopard, don't no if they still have any!


----------



## chacci1

KarenBorter said:


> I know I think I need a pair of Daffy's ...



Me too!!!!!!  On a side note, I love the craze you created with the WS Lady Daff's!!  Love them!


----------



## KarenBorter

chacci1 said:


> Me too!!!!!!  On a side note, I love the craze you created with the WS Lady Daff's!!  Love them!



Oh so it's MY fault?! Ahahaha Okay I am happy to be an enabler  You all have "helped" me with my shoe desires too heh. 

Now I want them back (from the cobbler)

But yeah, I saw the Daffy's and think that will be my 2nd shoe from the FW collection.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chacci1 said:


> Sorry, mistyped.  I had the Leopard Daff's but returned them because I didn't like the leopard on my particular shoe.  I meant that the Zebra is my favorite!
> 
> As far as the lookbooks, both the Daff and the Lady Daff are coming back.  There is also going to be a style called Daffy which is pretty much the same as the Daff but with a thicker heel.  I do not know if the Zebra print will specifically be back, but I know the shoe will be.  I have seen solid colors, python colors, strassed versions and a very unique one that I can't even describe but I posted in the let's talk about new styles coming out fall thread.  You'll have plenty of choices if you decide to wait!  I hope that helps!



Yeah, I've browsed the Fall thread but hadn't seen any of the stores' lookbooks yet (don't know if they're out). Honestly (and I may be pelted with manure for this), I wasn't really crazy about anything in the fall collection from what I've seen. That said, I HATED the Daff when I first saw it and bought it the minute I tried it on... My opinion clearly changes  The strassed Daff was hot but not practical and outside what I consider reasonable for a shoe I'd wear once a year... So I'm actually leaning toward buying the Zebra given my relative lack of "WANTS" in the coming months... but I need some space in between purchases first to prove to myself I can do it  and secondly to stabilize my finances. I mean, they're just shoes, not insulin -- I won't die without them


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Yeah, I've browsed the Fall thread but hadn't seen any of the stores' lookbooks yet (don't know if they're out). Honestly (and I may be pelted with manure for this), I wasn't really crazy about anything in the fall collection from what I've seen. That said, I HATED the Daff when I first saw it and bought it the minute I tried it on... My opinion clearly changes  The strassed Daff was hot but not practical and outside what I consider reasonable for a shoe I'd wear once a year... So I'm actually leaning toward buying the Zebra given my relative lack of "WANTS" in the coming months... but I need some space in between purchases first to prove to myself I can do it  and secondly to stabilize my finances. I mean, they're just shoes, not insulin --* I won't die without them *



are you SURE?! 

The only style other then the Leopard Pony Maggie that caught my eye was the Daffy ... The only style I have set on is the Maggie. But again, that may change.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chacci1 said:


> Sorry, mistyped.  I had the Leopard Daff's but returned them because I didn't like the leopard on my particular shoe.  I meant that the Zebra is my favorite!
> 
> As far as the lookbooks, both the Daff and the Lady Daff are coming back.  There is also going to be a style called Daffy which is pretty much the same as the Daff but with a thicker heel.  I do not know if the Zebra print will specifically be back, but I know the shoe will be.  I have seen solid colors, python colors, strassed versions and a very unique one that I can't even describe but I posted in the let's talk about new styles coming out fall thread.  You'll have plenty of choices if you decide to wait!  I hope that helps!





KarenBorter said:


> *are you SURE?!*
> 
> The only style other then the Leopard Pony Maggie that caught my eye was the Daffy ... The only style I have set on is the Maggie. But again, that may change.



... Oh come on! I'm trying to convince myself here 

Chacci - in the name of research, can you post a few more shots of that Zebra Daff? PURELY FOR RESEARCH


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... Oh come on! I'm trying to convince myself here
> 
> Chacci - in the name of research, can you post a few more shots of that Zebra Daff? PURELY FOR RESEARCH



I am in the same boat as you though. I bought the WS Bianca and told my BFF no more till June. A week later I had the Mago, then the Cemete from bonanza .. then you all know what happened last weekend ... 

I am really on a ban, besides I really don't have that "anxious" feeling I did over any other shoe currently the way I did with the Saba ,...

You'll be fine we'll do it together LOL


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> I am in the same boat as you though. I bought the WS Bianca and told my BFF no more till June. A week later I had the Mago, then the Cemete from bonanza .. then you all know what happened last weekend ...
> 
> I am really on a ban, besides I really don't have that "anxious" feeling I did over any other shoe currently the way I did with the Saba ,...
> 
> You'll be fine we'll do it together LOL



Well, you know, before they found one in my size, these were sold out everywhere and one popped up on the 'Bay in 37.5, a full size smaller than mine. I bought it "in the name of research" because I wanted to see it up close... I'm that pathetic. Plus, last night it looked like NOTHING was going to happen with the Beige Daffs... and this morning, miracle of miracles, they find both shoes. The too-small Zebra may arrive as early as this week - the girl has already sent me a tracking number. If I LOVE it (even though I'll never fit into it) I just may pull the trigger.


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Well, you know, before they found one in my size, these were sold out everywhere and one popped up on the 'Bay in 37.5, a full size smaller than mine. I bought it "in the name of research" because I wanted to see it up close... I'm that pathetic. Plus, last night it looked like NOTHING was going to happen with the Beige Daffs... and this morning, miracle of miracles, they find both shoes. The too-small Zebra may arrive as early as this week - the girl has already sent me a tracking number. If I LOVE it (even though I'll never fit into it) I just may pull the trigger.



What size is the Zebra  LOL I kid I kid ... but pics when you get them! I am glad you got the beige daff's tho.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> What size is the Zebra  LOL I kid I kid ... but pics when you get them! I am glad you got the beige daff's tho.



There is another tPFer who has first dibs as they may be her size  If only I'd waited a day, I'd be waiting for a pair I can actually wear


----------



## BattyBugs

Cityfashionista said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I think I received a picture of your Ron Rons from Dallas a few weeks ago. She's a beauty.


 
They should still have your size, City. I ended up with the size 40, since I had heel gap with the 40.5.


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> There is another tPFer who has first dibs as they may be her size  If only I'd waited a day, I'd be waiting for a pair I can actually wear



Nah, I can't afford them anyway ... I was just kidding


----------



## Cityfashionista

BattyBugs said:


> They should still have your size, City. I ended up with the size 40, since I had heel gap with the 40.5.




That Batik Print is so beautiful. Especially IRL.

I want it but I just don't know if I'm that responsible & do I love it enough?

I have decided that if I do get a Batik I want the Lady Peep. I love all the Batik styles but that 150 excites me. 

160 scares me though?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chacci1 said:


> Sorry, mistyped.  I had the Leopard Daff's but returned them because I didn't like the leopard on my particular shoe.  I meant that the *Zebra is my favorite*!



Sorry to annoy you but I was wondering - since you have both the black leather version and the calf hair - if you thought the calf hair fit differently? For me, the Daffs run TTS, not CL TTS (I'm a 38.5, 39 in CLs and I bought the 38.5 Daff.) Did you go TTS with them? 

Also, I can't seem to find any photos of these except one side view of yours and one from the front on Kim K. And she's ruining the shoe for me. Do you have more photos? Thanks for the info


----------



## FlipDiver

Does anyone use shoe horns when they put on their CL pumps?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

FlipDiver said:


> Does anyone use shoe horns when they put on their CL pumps?



I honestly don't think I even own a shoe-horn. I think that if I needed help getting into my shoes, maybe I need bigger shoes  (Although I do have a pair of boots that I can't take off unless DH pulls them off for me)


----------



## Cityfashionista

KarenBorter said:


> *Oh so it's MY fault?! A*hahaha Okay I am happy to be an enabler  You all have "helped" me with my shoe desires too heh.
> 
> Now I want them back (from the cobbler)
> 
> But yeah, I saw the Daffy's and think that will be my 2nd shoe from the FW collection.


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> There is another tPFer who has first dibs as they may be her size  If only I'd waited a day, I'd be waiting for a pair I can actually wear



Awh that sucks.  Will you be able to get the pair that fit?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Cityfashionista said:


> Awh that sucks.  Will you be able to get the pair that fit?



We'll see, I guess. The SA I spoke to said he'd try to get them transferred to his store which will give me some time for my account to recover. It's the last pair and my gut says jump but I don't want it to be a knee-jerk reaction -- if someone else grabs them, then so be it I guess. I don't know about others' budgets around here but mine isn't inexhaustible and within the span of five days I bought the Luxura, the beige Daff, the Pony Daff, two pairs of Loubie flats, and one pair of Chloe flats... I need the smoke to clear, KWIM  

Plus, I'm not 100% sold on them. I want to see them in "real life" -- *Chacci* promised me some photos of them on. I mean, I can see myself wearing the beige Daffs with EVERYTHING, and my Saba Daffs with anything from jeans to an LBD -- versatile shoes. Black & White Daffs - I just don't know how much wear I'll get out of them. Are they worth $1200? I'm hoping *Chacci* will chime in - she says they're her favorite pair.


----------



## imelda74

I mentioned this in another thread but I thought it would be more appropriate here.  I was recently in Vegas with DBF and we were approaching the Venetian to go inside, and there was this woman and her DH waking in front of us and her heels looked like this 

* X     X
  \     /*
I kid you not.  I told DBF "shes ruining a perfectly good pair of CL's."  He commented that she is also probably about to ruin one of her ankles.  I wanted to go to her and help her walk properly.  But alas I didnt.  
She was hanging on to her DH for dear life and was pretty wobbly.  

I was in shock watching her ruin such a fab pair of shoes.  I did not not get close enough to see what style, but I do know they were nude or beige.  

We then proceeded inside to see Tim Allen.  Then we made our way to the Palazzo to the CL boutique where I tried on but did not purchase Simple Nude in 42.  

Just thought I would share.


----------



## icecreamom

Good Morning my Sweet Ladies!


----------



## BattyBugs

Morning, Icecream. 

Imelda, LOL at your description. That is the reason I have not ventured above my 120 VPs yet. I tried on the MBB and could barely wobble to the mirror.


----------



## KarenBorter

BattyBugs said:


> Morning, Icecream.
> 
> Imelda, LOL at your description. That is the reason I have not ventured above my 120 VPs yet. I tried on the MBB and could barely wobble to the mirror.



Practice Practice Practice

For some reason I am having issues walking in the 160's but they are NOT the first pairs of 6" heels I have ever owned. I try to put them on every night to walk around in them (Mago). After 160's the 150's feel like 100's LOL


----------



## BattyBugs

I do practice in my 120s. I'm hoping that as soon as I get this whole IT Band/Pelvic joint issue straightened out, it will improve my ability to walk in heels.


----------



## KarenBorter

BattyBugs said:


> I do practice in my 120s. I'm hoping that as soon as I get this whole IT Band/Pelvic joint issue straightened out, it will improve my ability to walk in heels.



oof yeah that will do it ... there is a wiggle that goes with heels ... also a slight lean to balance.


----------



## BattyBugs

Yeah, after finding out that my left pelvic joint is frozen & the IT band is extremely tight, my high heel walking problems made perfect sense.


----------



## Clooky001

Hey ladies,  has anon purchased from the US to the UK?  How did it work with the VAT do you get chargered when purchasing or through customs? Thx  x


----------



## SassySarah

BattyBugs said:


> Yeah, after finding out that my left pelvic joint is frozen & the IT band is extremely tight, my high heel walking problems made perfect sense.



Batty I had really bad IT band issues and I ended up throwing my back out last year from it, before I figured out I had issues.  I went to the chiropractor and it helped and I got relief but would still need to go every few weeks.  What completely made it go away was doing yoga.  Honestly, the stretches in yoga and in particular a class I now teach called Body Flow (Tai Chi, Yoga & Pilates blend) has cured me!


----------



## mal

SassySarah said:


> Batty I had really bad IT band issues and I ended up throwing my back out last year from it, before I figured out I had issues. I went to the chiropractor and it helped and I got relief but would still need to go every few weeks. What completely made it go away was doing yoga. Honestly, the stretches in yoga and in particular a class I now teach called Body Flow (Tai Chi, Yoga & Pilates blend) has cured me!


*Sassy* I started doing Hot Vinyasa yoga in January and I'm now convinced it can cure everything  but probably hip/lower back issues most of all


----------



## BattyBugs

I am going to look for a Yoga class after my trip. The main problem is that we only have fly-by-night gyms, etc here. That means I will have to drive into Dallas to find and attend anything worthwhile. Body flow sounds exactly like what I need (as soon as the joint is loose again).


----------



## SassySarah

BattyBugs said:


> I am going to look for a Yoga class after my trip. The main problem is that we only have fly-by-night gyms, etc here. That means I will have to drive into Dallas to find and attend anything worthwhile. Body flow sounds exactly like what I need (as soon as the joint is loose again).



Batty definitely look into it, there's usually Yoga studios at least everywhere where I live and I live in one of the most unhealthy states in the US.  The Golds Gyms in the Dallas area and north Dallas offer Body Flow.  I absolutely love this class.  Travelling and sitting on a plane unfortunately won't help your back. At least do some good stretching on your own everyday to help from getting worse.  Best of luck and let me know if you find a place or have questions!


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> We'll see, I guess. The SA I spoke to said he'd try to get them transferred to his store which will give me some time for my account to recover. It's the last pair and my gut says jump but I don't want it to be a knee-jerk reaction -- if someone else grabs them, then so be it I guess. I don't know about others' budgets around here but mine isn't inexhaustible and within the span of five days I bought the Luxura, the beige Daff, the Pony Daff, two pairs of Loubie flats, and one pair of Chloe flats... I need the smoke to clear, KWIM
> 
> Plus, I'm not 100% sold on them. I want to see them in "real life" -- *Chacci* promised me some photos of them on. I mean, I can see myself wearing the beige Daffs with EVERYTHING, and my Saba Daffs with anything from jeans to an LBD -- versatile shoes. Black & White Daffs - I just don't know how much wear I'll get out of them. Are they worth $1200? I'm hoping *Chacci* will chime in - she says they're her favorite pair.



IKWYM about your spending. I too have spent a lot in the past few days. I've bought 5 or 6 pairs just this week!;nuts: 

I also bought a few last week. The trust fund isn't cooperating and someone chopped down my money tree so I guess I need to slow my pace too. 


The Zebra print is pretty. I already have my leopard pony haired one so I didn't go after the Zebra. Now I kind of regret it.

I went to NYC today & saw the beige LD.  I haven't really been interested in the leather Dafs & LDs but seeing that nude one in person wow! 

I wore my Leopard Dafs & walked 15 blocks in them from Saks to Barneys. The extra 2 blocks is because I walked too far at first. :shame:

The Daf is comfortable but not THAT COMFORTABLE! 

My feet & knees are crying. 

These shoes get a lot of attention. Most of my louboutins get a lot of attention but nothing like the Daf gets.  Folks love the Daf. Do you find that?


----------



## Cityfashionista

imelda74 said:


> I mentioned this in another thread but I thought it would be more appropriate here.  I was recently in Vegas with DBF and we were approaching the Venetian to go inside, and there was this woman and her DH waking in front of us and her heels looked like this
> 
> * X     X
> \     /*
> I kid you not.  I told DBF "shes ruining a perfectly good pair of CL's."  He commented that she is also probably about to ruin one of her ankles.  I wanted to go to her and help her walk properly.  But alas I didnt.
> She was hanging on to her DH for dear life and was pretty wobbly.
> 
> I was in shock watching her ruin such a fab pair of shoes.  I did not not get close enough to see what style, but I do know they were nude or beige.
> 
> We then proceeded inside to see Tim Allen.  Then we made our way to the Palazzo to the CL boutique where I tried on but did not purchase Simple Nude in 42.
> 
> Just thought I would share.



I don't understand what that drawing means? I'm curious.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Cityfashionista said:


> IKWYM about your spending. I too have spent a lot in the past few days. I've bought 5 or 6 pairs just this week!;nuts:
> 
> I also bought a few last week. The trust fund isn't cooperating and someone chopped down my money tree so I guess I need to slow my pace too.
> 
> 
> The Zebra print is pretty. I already have my leopard pony haired one so I didn't go after the Zebra. Now I kind of regret it.
> 
> I went to NYC today & saw the beige LD.  I haven't really been interested in the leather Dafs & LDs but seeing that nude one in person wow!
> 
> I wore my Leopard Dafs & walked 15 blocks in them from Saks to Barneys. The extra 2 blocks is because I walked too far at first. :shame:
> 
> The Daf is comfortable but not THAT COMFORTABLE!
> 
> My feet & knees are crying.
> 
> These shoes get a lot of attention. Most of my louboutins get a lot of attention but nothing like the Daf gets.  Folks love the Daf. Do you find that?



Absolutely! But it's mostly whispers or women pointing - no one has approached to "discuss" them  

I can't wait for that beige to arrive! You know, still no tracking info in the email but they took it off the card. I'll call tomorrow.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Cityfashionista said:


> I don't understand what that drawing means? I'm curious.



You know what a person looks like if they've um... Defecated and are still walking? So I'm guessing the chick doesn't know how to walk in heels and is turning her ankles out in the same fashion.


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Absolutely! But it's mostly whispers or women pointing - no one has approached to "discuss" them
> 
> I can't wait for that beige to arrive! You know, still no tracking info in the email but they took it off the card. I'll call tomorrow.



Those nudes are TDF! & I'm loving Daf & LD now. 

Yeah the Dafs get a lot of attention. I was asked to walk a few times today. I had little girls screaming in delight, indecent proposals you name it!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You know what a person looks like if they've um... Defecated and are still walking? So I'm guessing the chick doesn't know how to walk in heels and is turning her ankles out in the same fashion.



 Oh that's embarrassing! I feel bad for her.


----------



## imelda74

Cityfashionista said:


> I don't understand what that drawing means? I'm curious.


 
it represents the precarious angle that her feet were in while wearing (read ruining) a pair of CLs.  the tips of the heels were pointing inward while the feet were leaning outwards.  it looked painful.  The x's are the heel cup of the shoe and the slants are the heel.  HTH?


----------



## Cityfashionista

imelda74 said:


> it represents the precarious angle that her feet were in while wearing (read ruining) a pair of CLs.  the tips of the heels were pointing inward while the feet were leaning outwards.  it looked painful.  The x's are the heel cup of the shoe and the slants are the heel.  HTH?


 Thanks


----------



## imelda74

Cityfashionista said:


> Thanks


no problem  Thank you for giving me the opportunity to elaborate.


----------



## FlipDiver

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I honestly don't think I even own a shoe-horn. I think that if I needed help getting into my shoes, maybe I need bigger shoes  (Although I do have a pair of boots that I can't take off unless DH pulls them off for me)



My LV SA used to include mini shoe horns with pumps and driving shoes bc it's supposed to prevent wear and tear on the back of the heels.  I'm worried about the lining constantly getting rubbed from taking my CLs on and off and eventually separating from the leather upper.  I always slip off my CLs when I'm at my desk...


----------



## september gurl

Morning ladies


----------



## Jönathan

Good Morning September  Long time no see


----------



## KarenBorter

BattyBugs said:


> I am going to look for a Yoga class after my trip. The main problem is that we only have fly-by-night gyms, etc here. That means I will have to drive into Dallas to find and attend anything worthwhile. Body flow sounds exactly like what I need (as soon as the joint is loose again).



I do the P90x yoga ... but there are other Yoga DVD's that are GREAT. And yes, it helps with flexibility and just everything. Yoga is great!


----------



## Nolia

KarenBorter said:


> I do the P90x yoga ... but there are other Yoga DVD's that are GREAT. And yes, it helps with flexibility and just everything. Yoga is great!



I'm also using the P90X system.  LOL I've watched those DVDs so much, I have Tony's quotes memorized...

"I hate it... but I LOVVVE it."


----------



## chacci1

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> We'll see, I guess. The SA I spoke to said he'd try to get them transferred to his store which will give me some time for my account to recover. It's the last pair and my gut says jump but I don't want it to be a knee-jerk reaction -- if someone else grabs them, then so be it I guess. I don't know about others' budgets around here but mine isn't inexhaustible and within the span of five days I bought the Luxura, the beige Daff, the Pony Daff, two pairs of Loubie flats, and one pair of Chloe flats... I need the smoke to clear, KWIM
> 
> Plus, I'm not 100% sold on them. I want to see them in "real life" -- *Chacci* promised me some photos of them on. I mean, I can see myself wearing the beige Daffs with EVERYTHING, and my Saba Daffs with anything from jeans to an LBD -- versatile shoes. Black & White Daffs - I just don't know how much wear I'll get out of them. Are they worth $1200? I'm hoping *Chacci* will chime in - she says they're her favorite pair.


 

I haven't forgotten about you!!!  I'm actually still working!  It's been a crazy couple of weeks!  I really do think you will love the Zebra pair.  I absolutely love them!  Also, those that have seen my entire collection, always go towards my Zebra's and say how amazing they are! I will warn you, when you first take them out of the box, you will prob think they are the ugliest thing ever made (I did at least!)...and then, I put them on my feet and I was in love!  You really can pair them with a lot more than you think!  I sort of see prints like zebra and leopard as neutrals....they can go with a lot more than ppl think they can!!  I can't tell from your post though...did you get them?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chacci1 said:


> I haven't forgotten about you!!!  I'm actually still working!  It's been a crazy couple of weeks!  I really do think you will love the Zebra pair.  I absolutely love them!  Also, those that have seen my entire collection, always go towards my Zebra's and say how amazing they are! I will warn you, when you first take them out of the box, you will prob think they are the ugliest thing ever made (I did at least!)...and then, I put them on my feet and I was in love!  You really can pair them with a lot more than you think!  I sort of see prints like zebra and leopard as neutrals....they can go with a lot more than ppl think they can!!  I can't tell from your post though...did you get them?



I bought a pair that I knew would be too small to see what they were like but I'm still considering whether or not to buy the pair in my size. I'm not 100% certain they're still available.


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh CMP...any baby news yet? I've been thinking about you!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

.... these look awesome: Larissa

Alas, not my size. And that's a good thing because I need to stop liking shoes. Seriously.


----------



## CMP86

No baby yet. I'm hoping in the next couple days.


----------



## FlipDiver

CMP86 said:


> No baby yet. I'm hoping in the next couple days.



Good luck *CMP*!  I look at my son every day and can hardly believe just 8 months ago he was a teeny, tiny newborn.  Enjoy every moment!


----------



## bling*lover

CMP86 said:


> No baby yet. I'm hoping in the next couple days.


 
Good luck hun, hope it happens for you soon. I'm hoping for the next few days for myself aswell!


----------



## BattyBugs

Well, come on babies! Mamas need a new pair of shoes!


----------



## StyleNinja

Here's a great interview with Christian Louboutin - how he refers to his signature red soles as a secret code, and how "there is no high enough" for him. Very very interesting!

http://savoirflair.com/magazine/interview-christian-louboutin


----------



## BattyBugs

More bad storms tonight. Tuesdays have been bad here, with tornados, thunderstorms and hail. So I am on my iPad until I can safely get on my computer to really catch up.


----------



## Dessye

CMP86 said:


> No baby yet. I'm hoping in the next couple days.


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> More bad storms tonight. Tuesdays have been bad here, with tornados, thunderstorms and hail. So I am on my iPad until I can safely get on my computer to really catch up.


 
  Stay safe, *Batty*!


----------



## Dessye

bling*lover said:


> Good luck hun, hope it happens for you soon. I'm hoping for the next few days for myself aswell!


 
  Maybe you and *CMP* will have yours on the same day


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Hehe maybe, i've told my baby he has to wait now because I want to be at home to watch the royal wedding lol! I don't want to be watching it on a small hospital tv!


----------



## Clooky001

CMP86 said:


> No baby yet. I'm hoping in the next couple days.





bling*lover said:


> Good luck hun, hope it happens for you soon. I'm hoping for the next few days for myself aswell!



Ooo... Good luck ladies, i hope your little bundles decide to meet you very soon... The last few weeks/days are the worse.. 
My little boy was 3 months on Sunday... It's gone way to fast!! I want time to stop, just for a bit


----------



## bling*lover

Thanks clooky, I know the feeling... its sad when they grow up so fast, my DD is going to be 4 soon and I always wonder where the time went!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

morning ladies! i was wondering if any of you with corporate jobs (where dress code is slightly conservative but not completely buttoned up) could weight in on wearing your higher exposed platform shoes to work.  I'm struggling with keeping my research purchase of the Bianca because i'm hesitant to wear them to work.  What do you guys think??


----------



## Dessye

^^^I don't see why not if you wear them with long pants so that it doesn't expose the entire shoe?  Do you wear ADs to work?  My issue with wearing high heels to work is that I can't ...or I'm not allowed to.   Something about safety in a hospital


----------



## FlipDiver

Maybe I missed it, but what happened to this thread?

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ollection-since-march-11-2011-3-a-678586.html

I wanted to see 100 pairs of shoes...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

FlipDiver said:


> Maybe I missed it, but what happened to this thread?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ollection-since-march-11-2011-3-a-678586.html
> 
> I wanted to see 100 pairs of shoes...



... I didn't even see that thread. Wow. 

Few have the kind of financial stability to shell out that much for shoes -- given that the average price of the shoe is $900 x 100 = $90,000+. And someone with that much cash flow all of a sudden developing a CL obsession (as opposed to having one for years and years...) Am I the only one who doesn't believe it?


----------



## jenayb

FlipDiver said:


> Maybe I missed it, but what happened to this thread?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ollection-since-march-11-2011-3-a-678586.html
> 
> I wanted to see 100 pairs of shoes...



The OP posted something rather harsh and inappropriate last night. It was reported and very swiftly removed. Shortly thereafter, the thread was closed. That's that.


----------



## FlipDiver

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I didn't even see that thread. Wow.
> 
> Few have the kind of financial stability to shell out that much for shoes -- given that the average price of the shoe is $900 x 100 = $90,000+. And someone with that much cash flow all of a sudden developing a CL obsession (as opposed to having one for years and years...) Am I the only one who doesn't believe it?





jenaywins said:


> The OP posted something rather harsh and inappropriate last night. It was reported and very swiftly removed. Shortly thereafter, the thread was closed. That's that.



oh... so no pics of pretty shoes?


----------



## jenayb

bling*lover said:


> ^^ Hehe maybe, i've told my baby he has to wait now because I want to be at home to watch the royal wedding lol! I don't want to be watching it on a small hospital tv!



I seriously feel like I have issues.

Am I the only one feeling a small twinge of jealousy over the royal wedding? Either my biological clock is about to explode, or it's the love affair I've had with Prince William since I was, oh idk, 10.


----------



## PeepToe

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I didn't even see that thread. Wow.
> 
> Few have the kind of financial stability to shell out that much for shoes -- given that the average price of the shoe is $900 x 100 = $90,000+. And someone with that much cash flow all of a sudden developing a CL obsession (as opposed to having one for years and years...) Am I the only one who doesn't believe it?



Your not the only one


----------



## bling*lover

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I didn't even see that thread. Wow.
> 
> Few have the kind of financial stability to shell out that much for shoes -- given that the average price of the shoe is $900 x 100 = $90,000+. And someone with that much cash flow all of a sudden developing a CL obsession (as opposed to having one for years and years...) Am I the only one who doesn't believe it?


 
No you're not the only one! I posted in the thread on the same day the pictures were posted, but since then nothing else has happened, the OP hasn't been back since and something went on in there yesterday, it was already gone when I saw it but now it's closed not sure why! $90,000+ is doable lol but in 2 months???


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> The OP posted something rather harsh and inappropriate last night. It was reported and very swiftly removed. Shortly thereafter, the thread was closed. That's that.



Ooh.. can you PM me? As it turns out, I'm a sucker for shoe-related gossip.


----------



## jenayb

FlipDiver said:


> oh... so no pics of pretty shoes?



 No pics of pretty shoes.


----------



## bling*lover

jenaywins said:


> I seriously feel like I have issues.
> 
> Am I the only one feeling a small twinge of jealousy over the royal wedding? Either my biological clock is about to explode, or it's the love affair I've had with Prince William since I was, oh idk, 10.


 
 Nope, i'm totally jelly too. I'm starting to think Prince Harry is really cute these days but DBF says its my baby hormones lol, whatever helps him sleep at night!


----------



## jenayb

bling*lover said:


> Nope, i'm totally jelly too. I'm starting to think Prince Harry is really cute these days but DBF says its my baby hormones lol, whatever helps him sleep at night!



Yes... Baby hormones...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> I seriously feel like I have issues.
> 
> Am I the only one feeling a small twinge of jealousy over the royal wedding? Either my biological clock is about to explode, or it's the love affair I've had with Prince William since I was, oh idk, 10.



I dunno - I never really liked him to begin with so I'm not feeling anything but annoyance at how this has become such a circus. But I AM impressed by Kate's perseverance (aka gold digging skills ) -- it seems no matter how hard I try, I can't avoid running into information about them/him/her so I gave in and read LaineyGossip about their relationship and it had a snippet of a book about their romance... if I was cheated on as often as that girl, I don't care who the guy was - I'd be OUT of there faster than he could zip his pants back up. But I did find out an evil gossipy tidbit: her and her sister have been nicknamed the "Wisteria Sisters" for being "pretty, fragrant, and with a ferocious ability to climb." 

**I am honestly not hating but APPLAUDING


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I dunno - I never really liked him to begin with so I'm not feeling anything but annoyance at how this has become such a circus. But I AM impressed by Kate's perseverance (aka gold digging skills ) -- it seems no matter how hard I try, I can't avoid running into information about them/him/her so I gave in and read LaineyGossip about their relationship and it had a snippet of a book about their romance... if I was cheated on as often as that girl, I don't care who the guy was - I'd be OUT of there faster than he could zip his pants back up. But I did find out an evil gossipy tidbit: her and her sister have been nicknamed the "Wisteria Sisters" for being "pretty, fragrant, and with a ferocious ability to climb."
> 
> **I am honestly not hating but APPLAUDING



Wait, WHAT!? 

We are talking about Wills and Kate, right!? Geez all the gossip I don't know!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Wait, WHAT!?
> 
> We are talking about Wills and Kate, right!? Geez all the gossip I don't know!!



No, I'm talking about that other wedding that has been all over the news 

Yuppers. I told you, I gave in and read the whole book snippet - it was long. The Wisteria Sisters part was my favorite


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> No, I'm talking about that other wedding that has been all over the news
> 
> Yuppers. I told you, I gave in and read the whole book snippet - it was long. The Wisteria Sisters part was my favorite





Wow. I swear I had their whole relationship all wrong!

.... As if I have a lot of insight.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Wow. I swear I had their whole relationship all wrong!
> 
> .... As if I have a lot of insight.



I'll give you a linky - that's part 1

While looking for it, I came across Part 2 but I haven't read that yet. 

... Girl's been played but she stuck it out and I guess it was worth it for her. I couldn't have done it (not that I had a chance, just in general) - I read Simone de Beauvoir too early


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> I seriously feel like I have issues.
> 
> Am I the only one feeling a small twinge of jealousy over the royal wedding? Either my biological clock is about to explode, or it's the love affair I've had with Prince William since I was, oh idk, 10.


I know what you mean..It's hard to ignore it when it's mentioned on TV like every 5 mins..Ever since their engagement was announced, News channels here in Australia have constantly been on the royal wedding craze..Royal wedding preparations, wedding cakes,insights..etc..they're even going to have a special episode of Royal wedding countdown and 4hrs of Royal Wedding tomorrow nightoh boy..


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Dessye said:


> ^^^I don't see why not if you wear them with long pants so that it doesn't expose the entire shoe?  Do you wear ADs to work?  My issue with wearing high heels to work is that I can't ...or I'm not allowed to.   Something about safety in a hospital



Thanks Dessye!!! I brought them to work today and tried them on for a couple trusted co-workers who felt that they were perfectly fine with the outfits i intended.  One of them commented on how compact and clean CLs were that it made them look classier than others...good point!!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'll give you a linky - that's part 1
> 
> While looking for it, I came across Part 2 but I haven't read that yet.
> 
> ... Girl's been played but she stuck it out and I guess it was worth it for her. I couldn't have done it (not that I had a chance, just in general) - I read Simone de Beauvoir too early


oh my..I had no idea!! no wonder there's been all the fuss about people revealing secrets behind William and Kate's relationship on the news but I was so sick of hearing about them that I didn't bother watching..I'm on my mid-sem break at the moment so I've got a lot of free time for gossip :couch: reading the links you provided now..interesting!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jenaywins said:


> Yes... Baby hormones...



wait....what??!!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'll give you a linky - that's part 1
> 
> While looking for it, I came across Part 2 but I haven't read that yet.
> 
> ... Girl's been played but she stuck it out and I guess it was worth it for her. I couldn't have done it (not that I had a chance, just in general) - I read Simone de Beauvoir too early



 I had no clue! 



pixiesparkle said:


> I know what you mean..It's hard to ignore it when it's mentioned on TV like every 5 mins..Ever since their engagement was announced, News channels here in Australia have constantly been on the royal wedding craze..Royal wedding preparations, wedding cakes,insights..etc..they're even going to have a special episode of Royal wedding countdown and 4hrs of Royal Wedding tomorrow nightoh boy..



Meh, on April 30th everyone will have forgotten. That's the media for ya.  



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> wait....what??!!



Girl not ME!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

LOL!!! not that it would be a bad thing!!!


----------



## PeepToe

jenaywins said:


> Girl not ME!!!


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> LOL!!! not that it would be a bad thing!!!





Yeah, well, let's just say there would be no Dafs in my immediate future!


----------



## Nolia

ARGH!! So frustrated.  I had my eye on an amazing deal on ebay and TOTALLY forgot the ending time and missed it by 10 minutes. =/

It ended up going for less than $200.


----------



## mal

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'll give you a linky - that's part 1
> 
> While looking for it, I came across Part 2 but I haven't read that yet.
> 
> ... Girl's been played but she stuck it out and I guess it was worth it for her. I couldn't have done it (not that I had a chance, just in general) -* I read Simone de Beauvoir too early*


hehe what an influence


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

mal said:


> hehe what an influence



Well, I took much of it with a grain of salt but stopped believing that un jour mon prince viendra. So it was a win-win


----------



## FlipDiver

Nolia said:


> ARGH!! So frustrated.  I had my eye on an amazing deal on ebay and TOTALLY forgot the ending time and missed it by 10 minutes. =/
> 
> It ended up going for less than $200.



o what was it?


----------



## cts900

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'll give you a linky - that's part 1
> 
> While looking for it, I came across Part 2 but I haven't read that yet.
> 
> ... Girl's been played but she stuck it out and I guess it was worth it for her. I couldn't have done it (not that I had a chance, just in general) - *I read Simone de Beauvoir too early *



  Her work was the foundation of my thesis.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

cts900 said:


> Her work was the foundation of my thesis.



I'd hug you if I could!! It never ceases to amaze me that some people choose not to read and it's always wonderful to meet people who do


----------



## mal

cts900 said:


> Her work was the foundation of my thesis.






SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'd hug you if I could!! It never ceases to amaze me that some people choose not to read and it's always wonderful to meet people who do


----------



## mmmoussighi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Ooh.. can you PM me? As it turns out, I'm a sucker for shoe-related gossip.


 
Shoe related gossip?  Um..... yes, please!


----------



## cts900

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'd hug you if I could!! It never ceases to amaze me that some people choose not to read and it's always wonderful to meet people who do



I'd hug ya right back .  My thesis was about the marginalization of witchcraft in contemporary North American media.  I think you and I would have a whol lot to talk about .  



mal said:


>


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

cts900 said:


> I'd hug ya right back .  My thesis was about the marginalization of witchcraft in contemporary North American media.  I think you and I would have a whol lot to talk about .



That's quite the thesis! I definitely think we would


----------



## cts900

^^:reading:  You and me someday at a meet up ..... lots of stimulating talk!  _And_ my mom is from Metairie and grew up in Slydel.....so much to talk about...


----------



## etoupe

Anybody knows which boutique or store already receive the black pigalle and yolanda with black spikes??


----------



## Clooky001

jenaywins said:


> I seriously feel like I have issues.
> 
> Am I the only one feeling a small twinge of jealousy over the royal wedding? Either my biological clock is about to explode, or it's the love affair I've had with Prince William since I was, oh idk, 10.





jenaywins said:


> I had no clue!
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, on April 30th everyone will have forgotten. That's the media for ya.
> 
> Girl not ME!!!




I didnt realise this is such worldwide news!

Ive never been a fan of wills either, I think he's a dull upperclass twit! :lolots:  

apparently Kate has been in "training" for this role all her life! I just find the whole thing so frustrating.  I think the UK government are a bit surprised by the lack of interest their getting from the UK public, there have been only something like 5000 applicants for street party's in the whole of the UK!
 I think the majority are just happy to have a day off!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Clooky001 said:


> I didnt realise this is such worldwide news!
> 
> Ive never been a fan of wills either, I think he's a dull upperclass twit! :lolots:
> 
> apparently Kate has been in "training" for this role all her life! I just find the whole thing so frustrating.  I think the UK government are a bit surprised by the lack of interest their getting from the UK public, there have been only something like 5000 applicants for street party's in the whole of the UK!
> I think the majority are just happy to have a day off!


lol..5000 only? I saw on the news that there's going to be about 1000 palace guards (or something like that) on horseback..but yes, when things like this happen (and I mean the Cinderella story), you can't help but wonder if there's more to the story than just a middle class girl who 'happens' to fall in love with the Prince.. After reading* Schnauzer*'s links, I have newfound respect for Kate..being cheated on that many times and still hang on.. I sincerely hope that she has her happily ever after fairytale.
Now, the only thing I'm looking forward to is Kate's wedding dress and SHOES..but they will probably be covered by the dress..


----------



## FlipDiver

etoupe said:


> Anybody knows which boutique or store already receive the black pigalle and yolanda with black spikes??



Madison got black spike pigalle last week


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

pixiesparkle said:


> lol..5000 only? I saw on the news that there's going to be about 1000 palace guards (or something like that) on horseback..but yes, when things like this happen (and I mean the Cinderella story), you can't help but wonder if there's more to the story than just a middle class girl who 'happens' to fall in love with the Prince.. After reading* Schnauzer*'s links, I have newfound respect for Kate..being cheated on that many times and still hang on.. I sincerely hope that she has her happily ever after fairytale.
> Now, the only thing I'm looking forward to is Kate's wedding dress and SHOES..but they will probably be covered by the dress..



I'm not one but I spent part of my life in a rather exclusive area where gold diggers were a dime a dozen... it's hard work so I have nothing but utmost respect for their plight  I wouldn't have stuck around either but then, I don't really care about social standing (and the only way it exists in the US is through money, not title) -- I can't be with someone I don't respect and vice versa. But I do hate how this is being shoved down the throats of the young girls around the world - there are no such things as fairy tales! 'Un jour mon prince viendra" really is just a myth, people. 

... so this isn't too off topic, I don't think she'll be wearing Loubies any time soon -- too risqué for someone brought up to be so proper and "royal." More Daffs for us peasants


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I hope I can live up to this but I've just rationalized my way out of buying any new shoes at least until the sales start... I figured I don't really NEED any shoes (given that I find my perfect nude) and everything I want isn't like "OH MY! Must have or will never sleep again," so I can live without them. Plus, I think it's time I added more Chanel to my life (and maybe a Hermes Jige clutch - not ready for the Birkin or the Kelly quite yet) and I can't continue to buy shoes AND buy bags... So there. 

... Sometimes I love how inconsistent I am. One minute, all I can think about is a new pair of shoes and the next I'm bored with them.


----------



## BattyBugs

I know how you feel, SC. I did go a bit crazy lately, with the black spiked VPs and the two pair of python babies. I am going to wait and enjoy my trip to Italy, before I even think about another bag or more shoes. Although, I really want another LV Keepall to add to my travel luggage.


----------



## medicbean

pixiesparkle said:


> lol..5000 only? I saw on the news that there's going to be about 1000 palace guards (or something like that) on horseback..but yes, when things like this happen (and I mean the Cinderella story), you can't help but wonder if there's more to the story than just a middle class girl who 'happens' to fall in love with the Prince.. After reading* Schnauzer*'s links, I have newfound respect for Kate..being cheated on that many times and still hang on.. I sincerely hope that she has her happily ever after fairytale.
> Now,* the only thing I'm looking forward to is Kate's wedding dress and SHOES.*.but they will probably be covered by the dress..



LOL imagine if she was totally rocking out some spiked loubs or pigalili!!


----------



## Nolia

FlipDiver said:


> o what was it?



Fuchsia Yo Yo ... =(

Almost perfect condition... was thinking of strassing.


----------



## siserilla

Hi ladies!!


----------



## NANI1972

Good morning ladies!

Whhhaaa? Noboby is here talking it up over the royal wedding festivities?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I must admit I was so over it already due to the constant media coverage that I wasn't going to watch it, but it was interesting. Granted I missed a lot of it as I still wasn't going to get up at the crack butt of dawn. It was very well organized tho. I am really surprised by Kate's dress choice. I guess she really wanted to keep it very traditional. I never heard who the designer was tho. Anyone know?


----------



## Clooky001

AMQ is what I heard.  She had to have it traditional & her arms had to be covered! No big fat gypsie wedding for her!! Lol 




NANI1972 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Whhhaaa? Noboby is here talking it up over the royal wedding festivities?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit I was so over it already due to the constant media coverage that I wasn't going to watch it, but it was interesting. Granted I missed a lot of it as I still wasn't going to get up at the crack butt of dawn. It was very well organized tho. I am really surprised by Kate's dress choice. I guess she really wanted to keep it very traditional. I never heard who the designer was tho. Anyone know?


----------



## chloe speaks

All Alexander McQueen! we're over in the Spot Celebrities in CLs!


----------



## NANI1972

Clooky001 said:


> AMQ is what I heard. She had to have it traditional & her arms had to be covered! No big fat gypsie wedding for her!! Lol


 I knew AMQ was one of the choices. But wow, I didn't think the one she wore was AMQ tho! It's so......well plain. For AMQ I would expect a lot of gathered bouffant Taffeta, hmmm very surprising!


----------



## bling*lover

Luckily I didn't have to get up early in the morning to watch it, it started here well most of the day but from 7pm. Kate's dress was gorgeous, the whole event was very well put together, I loved it from start to finish (I also pretty much cried from start to finish). It was AMQ and apparently styled from Princess Grace of Monaco. They are such a wonderful couple despite what anyone else may think! I love a good wedding and this one was no exception!

Obviously these pics aren't the greatest for making a comparision, but Kate's dress also had sort of ruffled/bunched up parts at the back like Princess Grace's. 

P.S Bummer I forgot to write down the pic sources!


----------



## medicbean

i have to say i really enjoyed watching the whole thing..i had a nice cup of earl grey and a biscuit  and i think she looked absolutely stunning..although i didnt manage to catch her shoes


----------



## chloe speaks

Can I get an opinion - Does the way this flat was vibrammed bother you?

Did I make a mistake buying it (at a discount)....
It's my first pair of CL flats and I knew I wanted to vibram anyways. I wouldn't necessarily do it like this, but...


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I dunno - I never really liked him to begin with so I'm not feeling anything but annoyance at how this has become such a circus. But I AM impressed by Kate's perseverance (aka gold digging skills ) -- it seems no matter how hard I try, I can't avoid running into information about them/him/her so I gave in and read LaineyGossip about their relationship and it had a snippet of a book about their romance... if I was cheated on as often as that girl, I don't care who the guy was - I'd be OUT of there faster than he could zip his pants back up. But I did find out an evil gossipy tidbit: her and her sister have been nicknamed the "Wisteria Sisters" for being "pretty, fragrant, and with a ferocious ability to climb."
> 
> **I am honestly not hating but APPLAUDING





jenaywins said:


> Wow. I swear I had their whole relationship all wrong!
> 
> .... As if I have a lot of insight.





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'll give you a linky - that's part 1
> 
> While looking for it, I came across Part 2 but I haven't read that yet.
> 
> ... Girl's been played but she stuck it out and I guess it was worth it for her. I couldn't have done it (not that I had a chance, just in general) - I read Simone de Beauvoir too early





pixiesparkle said:


> oh my..I had no idea!! no wonder there's been all the fuss about people revealing secrets behind William and Kate's relationship on the news but I was so sick of hearing about them that I didn't bother watching..I'm on my mid-sem break at the moment so I've got a lot of free time for gossip  reading the links you provided now..interesting!!




Wow I had no idea of any of this.

I never pay attention to any celebrity gossip. I'm always out of the loop.

I'm always surprised when I hear about anything because I only seem to pay attention to my own life and politics.

I'm sometimes out of the loop there too. 

I used to the Prince William was cute but his hair issue makes him less attractive.

Now Prince Harry  Me likey the Gingee Even with all of his shenanigans I used to hear about.

I'm just a shameless cougar. :shame:


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I hope I can live up to this but I've just rationalized my way out of buying any new shoes at least until the sales start... I figured I don't really NEED any shoes (given that I find my perfect nude) and everything I want isn't like "OH MY! Must have or will never sleep again," so I can live without them. Plus, I think it's time I added more Chanel to my life (and maybe a Hermes Jige clutch - not ready for the Birkin or the Kelly quite yet) and I can't continue to buy shoes AND buy bags... So there.
> 
> ... Sometimes I love how inconsistent I am. One minute, all I can think about is a new pair of shoes and the next I'm bored with them.




I can totally relate. 

As I was telling you I am truly sick with the amount of money I've spent on fashion within this past calender year. :shame:

I never like to add up the total cost that I spent but the other day DH & I were going over the numbers & to me I feel I've gone overboard.

At least I paid for everything cash but the fact that I could've bought a brand new luxury car & still have change doesn't sit well with me no matter how I try to rationalize it.

So from now on you guys will see me respecting my ban unless there's sales of course. :shame:


----------



## mmmoussighi

Cityfashionista said:


> Wow I had no idea of any of this.
> 
> I never pay attention to any celebrity gossip. I'm always out of the loop.
> 
> I'm always surprised when I hear about anything because I only seem to pay attention to my own life and politics.
> 
> I'm sometimes out of the loop there too.
> 
> I used to the Prince William was cute but his hair issue makes him less attractive.
> 
> Now Prince Harry  Me likey the Gingee Even with all of his shenanigans I used to hear about.
> 
> *I'm just a shameless cougar. :shame:*


 

AHAHAHA!  I'm starting to think you and I are the same person.


----------



## Cityfashionista

mmmoussighi said:


> AHAHAHA!  I'm starting to think you and I are the same person.



 He's of age right?

Better not let DH hear me though. :shame:


----------



## mmmoussighi

Cityfashionista said:


> He's of age right?
> 
> Better not let DH hear me though. :shame:


 

My DH already knows I'm into younger men.    (He's younger than me )


----------



## Cityfashionista

mmmoussighi said:


> My DH already knows I'm into younger men.    (He's younger than me )




My DH knows I'm equal opportunity. I long as I look but don't touch he should be happy.

He got his celebs he thinks are hot too. 

Its all good as long as he only looks.


----------



## Dessye

OMG!  Just got home and found out that Osama Bin Laden is dead!  Wish I was still in NYC...


----------



## candyapples88

^^^Crazy right??


----------



## CMP86




----------



## mal

Congrats, *CMP!!!*:urock:


----------



## ceseeber

CMP86 said:


>



I've been waiting for this.....congratulations, he's darling!


----------



## jenayb

CMP86 said:


>



Congrats, your little one is beautiful!!


----------



## cts900

Awwwwwwwww, CMP.....major congrats!


----------



## mmmoussighi

CMP86 said:


>


 
It's a BABY!!!  HURRAY!  congrats!


----------



## Dessye

CMP86 said:


>





Congrats, *CMP*!!!!! He's adorable!!!


----------



## jeshika

congrats *CMP*!!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congratulations, *CMP!*


----------



## FlipDiver

Congrats CMP!


----------



## Clooky001

CMP86 said:


>



Congrats on your little one, he is stunning -well done


----------



## aoqtpi

Congrats CMP!


----------



## BattyBugs

Woohoo! I am so glad I checked this thread before I head to the gate. Congratulations CMP! Your baby boy is adorable and you look so happy.


----------



## BattyBugs

I know that I have been a bit MIA for the past little bit, but I have been running ragged since this time last week. Last Wednesday, I flew out to my parent's house in Calif. One of my brothers had to have a tumor removed from his jaw bone & his wife is a selfish, self-centered cow, who had told him he could drive himself there and home (general anesthesia). My parents, who had practically begged us to let them come out and watch my dogs and our house while we are in Italy, really wanted to be there for him, as did I.

We left there on Saturday morning & I managed to, even with the stops, a horrible wind storm, sand storm & thunder storm, managed to get back home Sunday night. Needless to say, I have been busy. LOL there is a lot of other stuff in the mix, but I don't plan to bore you all (too much). Since my Mom commandeers my computer, I have not been able to get on and really do justice to all of the reveals and threads. My iPad is handy, but is really lacking in some regards.

Right now, I am at the airport, sitting in the business class lounge, waiting until it is time to head to the gate. I can't believe that it is finally time for this trip.

Have fun and keep the reveals coming. I'll try to keep up as much as I can (my son has wifi), but if not, I'll have fun for everyone!


----------



## NANI1972

Congrats CMP!!! Your life is forever changed. There is no love greater than the love you have for your child, I always say that my son is my true love.


----------



## mal

^^awwww! How sweet, *NANI*! Love that smiley... 
*Batty*, good trip!


----------



## PeepToe

NANI1972 said:


> Congrats CMP!!! Your life is forever changed. There is no love greater than the love you have for your child, I always say that my son is my true love.



ITA! Congrats! Children are the greatest gift one can ask for!


----------



## bling*lover

Well i'm back finally, hope you all missed me lol! WOW this place moves fast, as soon as I logged on I thought OMG where do I start. I will start with a huge Congrats to you CMP on your gorgeous little angel, I hope everything went perfectly for you. I finally had my own little bundle of joy a few days ago, it wasn't all smooth sailing unfortunatly, a few little complications most of which i'm sure would be TMI lol! So anyway i'm off now to do some catching up on whats been happening around here. Batty: I hope you and your DH have a fantastic time on your holiday and stay safe!


----------



## CMP86

Congrats bling! Was your little one born on Saturday perhaps? If so ours share the same birthday.


----------



## PeepToe

bling*lover said:


> Well i'm back finally, hope you all missed me lol! WOW this place moves fast, as soon as I logged on I thought OMG where do I start. I will start with a huge Congrats to you CMP on your gorgeous little angel, I hope everything went perfectly for you. I finally had my own little bundle of joy a few days ago, it wasn't all smooth sailing unfortunatly, a few little complications most of which i'm sure would be TMI lol! So anyway i'm off now to do some catching up on whats been happening around here. Batty: I hope you and your DH have a fantastic time on your holiday and stay safe!



Congrats! All these babies! It's so exciting.


----------



## Clooky001

bling*lover said:


> Well i'm back finally, hope you all missed me lol! WOW this place moves fast, as soon as I logged on I thought OMG where do I start. I will start with a huge Congrats to you CMP on your gorgeous little angel, I hope everything went perfectly for you. I finally had my own little bundle of joy a few days ago, it wasn't all smooth sailing unfortunatly, a few little complications most of which i'm sure would be TMI lol! So anyway i'm off now to do some catching up on whats been happening around here. Batty: I hope you and your DH have a fantastic time on your holiday and stay safe!



Congrats on the birth of your little bubba  girl/boy? X


----------



## bling*lover

CMP86 said:


> Congrats bling! Was your little one born on Saturday perhaps? If so ours share the same birthday.


 
Thanks ! OMG Yes he was Saturday April 30th 2:16pm! Thats so funny! Hope everything is going well for you and your new little one!


----------



## jenayb

^^ 

How special for you two that your babies share a birthday!! artyhat:


----------



## bling*lover

jenaywins said:


> ^^
> 
> How special for you two that your babies share a birthday!! artyhat:


 
Very special, but also a huge spin-out, from what I remember cmp was a week overdue and I wasn't due until May 3rd. lol What are the chances!

By the way he must have listened to me because I went into labour about 2 hours after the Royal Wedding! Very well trained baby


----------



## CMP86

We are all doing really well. I was a week and a half overdue. He was born at 4:24am on the 30th.

I started contracting at about 2pm on Friday the 29th. We got to the hospital for the induction at 8:30pm Friday night. I went really quickly due to some really severe contractions from the cervidil that should never have been administered as I was already effaced enough. I was 3cm at 1am when I got the epidural, 6cm at 2am, 9cm at 3am when they broke my water. At 4am I was ready to go. I had to have a shot to slow the contractions down because they were causing him distress and his heartbeat went down into the 50s for 9 minutes. I started pushing at 4:15am and with the help of an episiotomy and a vacuum he was born 9 minutes later at 4:24am.


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> I know that I have been a bit MIA for the past little bit, but I have been running ragged since this time last week. Last Wednesday, I flew out to my parent's house in Calif. One of my brothers had to have a tumor removed from his jaw bone & his wife is a selfish, self-centered cow, who had told him he could drive himself there and home (general anesthesia). My parents, who had practically begged us to let them come out and watch my dogs and our house while we are in Italy, really wanted to be there for him, as did I.
> 
> We left there on Saturday morning & I managed to, even with the stops, a horrible wind storm, sand storm & thunder storm, managed to get back home Sunday night. Needless to say, I have been busy. LOL there is a lot of other stuff in the mix, but I don't plan to bore you all (too much). Since my Mom commandeers my computer, I have not been able to get on and really do justice to all of the reveals and threads. My iPad is handy, but is really lacking in some regards.
> 
> Right now, I am at the airport, sitting in the business class lounge, waiting until it is time to head to the gate. I can't believe that it is finally time for this trip.
> 
> Have fun and keep the reveals coming. I'll try to keep up as much as I can (my son has wifi), but if not, I'll have fun for everyone!


 
Sorry to hear that your sister-in-law wanted your brother drive to and from his surgery???   As least you guys were there for him! 

 You're in Italia!!! *sigh*  Have lots of fun, eat lots of delicious Italian food and enjoy Italian gelato for me!


----------



## Dessye

bling*lover said:


> Well i'm back finally, hope you all missed me lol! WOW this place moves fast, as soon as I logged on I thought OMG where do I start. I will start with a huge Congrats to you CMP on your gorgeous little angel, I hope everything went perfectly for you. I finally had my own little bundle of joy a few days ago, it wasn't all smooth sailing unfortunatly, a few little complications most of which i'm sure would be TMI lol! So anyway i'm off now to do some catching up on whats been happening around here. Batty: I hope you and your DH have a fantastic time on your holiday and stay safe!


 
Huge congrats on your bundle of you, *Bling*!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Sorry it didn't go smoothly but it's over now and you have a perfect baby!


----------



## FlipDiver

For all the CL/Chanel fans, here's a confirmed list of the next price increase, effective June 1st. (credit to *snowjade*)

*Classic Flaps*
Medium $3400 to $3900
Jumbo $3700 to $4300
Maxi $4000 to $4700

*2.55 Reissues*
small/225 $3400 to 3900
medium/226 $3700 to 4300
jumbo/227 $4000 to $4700

No confirmation on medallion totes, executive totes, pst, gst's, classic wallet on chain, and the cambon collection.


----------



## jenayb

FlipDiver said:


> For all the CL/Chanel fans, here's a confirmed list of the next price increase, effective June 1st. (credit to *snowjade*)
> 
> *Classic Flaps*
> Medium $3400 to $3900
> Jumbo $3700 to $4300
> Maxi $4000 to $4700
> 
> *2.55 Reissues*
> small/225 $3400 to 3900
> medium/226 $3700 to 4300
> jumbo/227 $4000 to $4700
> 
> No confirmation on medallion totes, executive totes, pst, gst's, classic wallet on chain, and the cambon collection.



You've got to be kidding me. They just had a massive increase, now they're increasing the Maxi, which is what I've been eyeballing, $700?! 

I'm officially over Chanel.


----------



## FlipDiver

jenaywins said:


> You've got to be kidding me. They just had a massive increase, now they're increasing the Maxi, which is what I've been eyeballing, $700?!
> 
> I'm officially over Chanel.



I have to agree with you too.  The prices are outrageous, and not only has the quality not gotten better accordingly, it's actually declined.  There are lots of defects in the stitching, straps, etc on so many styles to warrant paying almost $5K for the Maxi.  Glad I got mine before the last price increase.


----------



## cts900

*Bling* and *CMP*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Shared birthdays!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am glad that you all got through the battle.  Been there twice and know what it is like.  Remember to sleep when the babies sleep and when people ask, "Do you need any help?"--please answer with, "YES--come do some dishes, laundry, vacuuming, cooking, etc."  We are not superwomen.  Keep your feet up and your new ones close.  Major major congrats.


----------



## jenayb

FlipDiver said:


> I have to agree with you too. The prices are outrageous, and not only has the quality not gotten better accordingly, it's actually declined. There are lots of defects in the stitching, straps, etc on so many styles to warrant paying almost $5K for the Maxi. Glad I got mine before the last price increase.


 
Simply not worth $5k... Period. I was hesitant at $4k, this just made up my mind. For that price, I might as well step it up and go with an Hermes.


----------



## Dessye

FlipDiver said:


> For all the CL/Chanel fans, here's a confirmed list of the next price increase, effective June 1st. (credit to *snowjade*)
> 
> *Classic Flaps*
> Medium $3400 to $3900
> Jumbo $3700 to $4300
> Maxi $4000 to $4700
> 
> *2.55 Reissues*
> small/225 $3400 to 3900
> medium/226 $3700 to 4300
> jumbo/227 $4000 to $4700
> 
> No confirmation on medallion totes, executive totes, pst, gst's, classic wallet on chain, and the cambon collection.


 
  This is ridiculous!!!!!!  I have a feeling they are aiming to be on par with Hermes... but they're not in terms of being hand-made!


----------



## aoqtpi

FlipDiver said:


> For all the CL/Chanel fans, here's a confirmed list of the next price increase, effective June 1st. (credit to *snowjade*)
> 
> *Classic Flaps*
> Medium $3400 to $3900
> Jumbo $3700 to $4300
> Maxi $4000 to $4700
> 
> *2.55 Reissues*
> small/225 $3400 to 3900
> medium/226 $3700 to 4300
> jumbo/227 $4000 to $4700
> 
> No confirmation on medallion totes, executive totes, pst, gst's, classic wallet on chain, and the cambon collection.



Thanks for the info! I was hoping to get a Medium Flap or Medallion in the future, but with these prices that's def. not going to happen.  I agree with *Jenay* and *Dessye* that at these prices I'll be looking at Hermes instead.


----------



## pixiesparkle

FlipDiver said:


> For all the CL/Chanel fans, here's a confirmed list of the next price increase, effective June 1st. (credit to *snowjade*)
> 
> *Classic Flaps*
> Medium $3400 to $3900
> Jumbo $3700 to $4300
> Maxi $4000 to $4700
> 
> *2.55 Reissues*
> small/225 $3400 to 3900
> medium/226 $3700 to 4300
> jumbo/227 $4000 to $4700
> 
> No confirmation on medallion totes, executive totes, pst, gst's, classic wallet on chain, and the cambon collection.


ohhh my..the declining quality is totally not worth these massive price increases..they're getting too greedy...let's all hop on the Hermes train!!:sunnies


----------



## jeshika

FlipDiver said:


> For all the CL/Chanel fans, here's a confirmed list of the next price increase, effective June 1st. (credit to *snowjade*)
> 
> *Classic Flaps*
> Medium $3400 to $3900
> Jumbo $3700 to $4300
> Maxi $4000 to $4700
> 
> *2.55 Reissues*
> small/225 $3400 to 3900
> medium/226 $3700 to 4300
> jumbo/227 $4000 to $4700
> 
> No confirmation on medallion totes, executive totes, pst, gst's, classic wallet on chain, and the cambon collection.




WTF. that is absolutely ridiculous. thank goodness my Chanel phase is over and I am happy with my current collection. Vintage Chanel is definitely the way to go. the quality is unbeatable!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Yeah, I'm over it...


----------



## Dessye

jeshika said:


> WTF. that is absolutely ridiculous. thank goodness my Chanel phase is over and I am happy with my current collection. Vintage Chanel is definitely the way to go. the quality is unbeatable!


 
I only have 2 Chanel so far  I got into it too late   I guess I will have to pray that I find a black patent Medium flap with gold hardware in mint condition on eBay or Bonz...*sigh*


----------



## pixiesparkle

I said I'd go on Chanel rehab..but this price increase is cutting it short..:giggles:more Reissuesss yess..


----------



## Cityfashionista

FlipDiver said:


> For all the CL/Chanel fans, here's a confirmed list of the next price increase, effective June 1st. (credit to *snowjade*)
> 
> *Classic Flaps*
> Medium $3400 to $3900
> Jumbo $3700 to $4300
> Maxi $4000 to $4700
> 
> *2.55 Reissues*
> small/225 $3400 to 3900
> medium/226 $3700 to 4300
> jumbo/227 $4000 to $4700
> 
> No confirmation on medallion totes, executive totes, pst, gst's, classic wallet on chain, and the cambon collection.





jenaywins said:


> You've got to be kidding me. They just had a massive increase, now they're increasing the Maxi, which is what I've been eyeballing, $700?!
> 
> I'm officially over Chanel.





jenaywins said:


> Simply not worth $5k... Period. I was hesitant at $4k, this just made up my mind. For that price, I might as well step it up and go with an Hermes.





Dessye said:


> This is ridiculous!!!!!!  I have a feeling they are aiming to be on par with Hermes... but they're not in terms of being hand-made!





aoqtpi said:


> Thanks for the info! I was hoping to get a Medium Flap or Medallion in the future, but with these prices that's def. not going to happen.  I agree with *Jenay* and *Dessye* that at these prices I'll be looking at Hermes instead.





pixiesparkle said:


> ohhh my..the declining quality is totally not worth these massive price increases..they're getting too greedy...let's all hop on the Hermes train!!





jeshika said:


> WTF. that is absolutely ridiculous. thank goodness my Chanel phase is over and I am happy with my current collection. Vintage Chanel is definitely the way to go. the quality is unbeatable!




I agree with all you ladies!  The greed is ridiculous! 
I was just going to get another Chanel but I'm over it! 

I refuse! Any Chanel I get from now on will be vintage.

After my AM Clutch I've decided to start getting some Hermes bags anyway.


----------



## Cityfashionista

CMP86 said:


>





bling*lover said:


> Well i'm back finally, hope you all missed me lol! WOW this place moves fast, as soon as I logged on I thought OMG where do I start. I will start with a huge Congrats to you CMP on your gorgeous little angel, I hope everything went perfectly for you. I finally had my own little bundle of joy a few days ago, it wasn't all smooth sailing unfortunatly, a few little complications most of which i'm sure would be TMI lol! So anyway i'm off now to do some catching up on whats been happening around here. Batty: I hope you and your DH have a fantastic time on your holiday and stay safe!




Congrats ladies on your bundles of joy!

Your baby is beautiful! I'm sure both are!


----------



## Cityfashionista

BattyBugs said:


> I know that I have been a bit MIA for the past little bit, but I have been running ragged since this time last week. Last Wednesday, I flew out to my parent's house in Calif. One of my brothers had to have a tumor removed from his jaw bone & his wife is a selfish, self-centered cow, who had told him he could drive himself there and home (general anesthesia). My parents, who had practically begged us to let them come out and watch my dogs and our house while we are in Italy, really wanted to be there for him, as did I.
> 
> We left there on Saturday morning & I managed to, even with the stops, a horrible wind storm, sand storm & thunder storm, managed to get back home Sunday night. Needless to say, I have been busy. LOL there is a lot of other stuff in the mix, but I don't plan to bore you all (too much). Since my Mom commandeers my computer, I have not been able to get on and really do justice to all of the reveals and threads. My iPad is handy, but is really lacking in some regards.
> 
> Right now, I am at the airport, sitting in the business class lounge, waiting until it is time to head to the gate. I can't believe that it is finally time for this trip.
> 
> Have fun and keep the reveals coming. I'll try to keep up as much as I can (my son has wifi), but if not, I'll have fun for everyone!




i'm sorry to hear about your brother & the way your SIL has behaved

I wish the best for you all.

Have a safe and fun trip!


----------



## bling*lover

A huge thanks to all you lovely ladies for all your well wishes, we are both doing really well now!


----------



## KarenBorter

bling*lover said:


> A huge thanks to all you lovely ladies for all your well wishes, we are both doing really well now!



Again congratulations! and so happy to hear that after the initial difficulty everything is going well ... I am sorry (new here) is this your first?


----------



## BattyBugs

Congratulations, Bling!


----------



## bling*lover

*Karen:* Thank you sweets, he is my 2nd baby I also have an almost 4 year old little miss!
*Batty:* Thanks hun, hope your having a fab time on your holiday!


----------



## MadameElle

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## jancedtif

Happy Mother's Day!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Happy Mother's Day!

So far, wonderful. Venice tomorrow, Florence on Tuesday and Rome on Saturday.


----------



## cts900

Yes, *Happy Mother's Day* to all the mamas and grandmamas!


----------



## Hipployta

bling*lover said:


> A huge thanks to all you lovely ladies for all your well wishes, we are both doing really well now!



Congrats and a belated Happy Mother's Day to you!


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> Happy Mother's Day!
> 
> So far, wonderful. Venice tomorrow, Florence on Tuesday and Rome on Saturday.


 
Happy all the mothers had a wonderful Mother's Day!

How's the weather over there, *Batty*?


----------



## FlipDiver

Any grammar nazis out there?  I cringed when I saw the Louboutin website said "Christian Louboutin swings open *it's* doors in Saks Fifth Ave Bahrain." 

http://www.christianlouboutin.com/#/our_boutiques


----------



## candyapples88

FlipDiver said:


> Any grammar nazis out there?  I cringed when I saw the Louboutin website said "Christian Louboutin swings open *it's* doors in Saks Fifth Ave Bahrain."
> 
> http://www.christianlouboutin.com/#/our_boutiques



Lol....possessive versus contraction!


----------



## Jönathan

FlipDiver said:


> Any grammar nazis out there?  I cringed when I saw the Louboutin website said "Christian Louboutin swings open *it's* doors in Saks Fifth Ave Bahrain."
> 
> http://www.christianlouboutin.com/#/our_boutiques




Ugh! That makes me crazy!


----------



## aoqtpi

FlipDiver said:


> Any grammar nazis out there?  I cringed when I saw the Louboutin website said "Christian Louboutin swings open *it's* doors in Saks Fifth Ave Bahrain."
> 
> http://www.christianlouboutin.com/#/our_boutiques



Ugh this kind of thing drives me crazy!!


----------



## Dessye

FlipDiver said:


> Any grammar nazis out there? I cringed when I saw the Louboutin website said "Christian Louboutin swings open *it's* doors in Saks Fifth Ave Bahrain."
> 
> http://www.christianlouboutin.com/#/our_boutiques


 
 This is such a common mistake.  I don't get it since I thought everyone knew that the apostrophe meant a letter is missing...   Well, maybe the French don't know but they could have had someone who did know proofread it!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Dessye said:


> This is such a common mistake.  I don't get it since I thought everyone knew that the apostrophe meant a letter is missing...   Well, maybe the French don't know but they could have had someone who did know proofread it!


this is as common a mistake as people getting mixed up between "your" and "you're"..so many of my university classmates make that mistake and I honestly cannot understand why


----------



## Clooky001

Has anyone purchased the Mrs 150 wanna see them on??


----------



## BattyBugs

Hello from Italy. We have been trying to get around a bit. Just got back from Florence yesterday & are heading to Rome tomorrow. We would like to spend part of a day in Verona and maybe a few more hours in Venice.


----------



## aoqtpi

BattyBugs said:


> Hello from Italy. We have been trying to get around a bit. Just got back from Florence yesterday & are heading to Rome tomorrow. We would like to spend part of a day in Verona and maybe a few more hours in Venice.


----------



## CMP86

My poor little guy has his upper lip taped together. We met with the plastic surgeon today and learned that he will need what they call a NAM device. It's basically a retainer that helps shape the palate and for everything so the surgery is easier. He looks so sad and uncomfortable. I feel so bad for him.


----------



## jeshika

CMP86 said:


> My poor little guy has his upper lip taped together. We met with the plastic surgeon today and learned that he will need what they call a NAM device. It's basically a retainer that helps shape the palate and for everything so the surgery is easier. He looks so sad and uncomfortable. I feel so bad for him.



 *CMP*! i'm sorry he feels uncomfortable. when is his surgery? he'll be better soon... hang in there!


----------



## bling*lover

CMP86 said:


> My poor little guy has his upper lip taped together. We met with the plastic surgeon today and learned that he will need what they call a NAM device. It's basically a retainer that helps shape the palate and for everything so the surgery is easier. He looks so sad and uncomfortable. I feel so bad for him.


 
Oh honey, i'm so sorry to hear that. There is nothing worse than having sick babies and the feeling of being helpless is unbareable! I hope everything works out well for your family and I hope gorgeous little Edmund is feeling better soon!


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh CMP, he may be uncomfortable now, but the retainer device will make the surgery easier. If it is any consolation, darling Edmund is so young, that he won't remember anything.


----------



## BattyBugs

We are back at my son's house. We got in from Rome this morning. It was amazing! We booked tours for every day we were there & the company we found was excellent. Personally, while the Colosseum and forum are incredible, I'd have to say that Pompeii was the most amazing place we saw. Unlike the Colosseum, nothing in Pompeii has been rebuilt or restored. We are leaving for home on Friday. Today was a rest & laundry day. We haven't decided where we are going tomorrow.


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> Hello from Italy. We have been trying to get around a bit. Just got back from Florence yesterday & are heading to Rome tomorrow. We would like to spend part of a day in Verona and maybe a few more hours in Venice.



Did you stop by Luisaviaroma??? 

I absolutely adore Florence.  Such a beautiful city.  You don't need much time in Verona, IMO.  Just go see Juliet's balcony and the Arena.  There is a nice square that you pass through just before Juliet's balcony.  If you only have a few hours, skip Verona and go to Venice and see St. Mark's square and the Rialto.  If you have a few more hours, you might have time to go to the Isle of Burano but it is an hour by boat there and back I believe.  In case you don't already know, it's a very pretty and brightly colorful island known for its hand-made lace.  Great for framing!


----------



## Dessye

I just stopped by today at the only shop in Berlin that carries CL: The Corner Berlin.  I was very surprised by the selection there --- I expected only a small handful of styles!  I broke down and got a pair......mainly because the tax free was too enticing.  I saw a denim Bianca which I didn't know existed.  I saw some very old styles too including brown Glittart Decollete and Scarpe!  There were at least 25 styles if not more.  So much for my ban...ush:


----------



## FlipDiver

I think the Jersey Shore cast is in Florence right now, aren't they?


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> I just stopped by today at the only shop in Berlin that carries CL: The Corner Berlin.  I was very surprised by the selection there --- I expected only a small handful of styles!  I broke down and got a pair......mainly because the tax free was too enticing.  I saw a denim Bianca which I didn't know existed.  I saw some very old styles too including brown Glittart Decollete and Scarpe!  There were at least 25 styles if not more.  So much for my ban...ush:



A denim Bianca!?!?!? I'm wiring you money right NOW!!!  



FlipDiver said:


> I think the Jersey Shore cast is in Florence right now, aren't they?



OMG I just watched Jerseylicious for the first time last night. Gasp.


----------



## BattyBugs

Between this trip and the Christmas trip, I have been to Venice several times. DH & I even took a ride on a gondola. Don't know what we are doing today. My son is off, so we are waiting for him to wake up to see what he wants to do. Tomorrow, it is off to the hotel in Venice, since we have a very early flight on Friday.


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> *Between this trip and the Christmas trip, I have been to Venice several times.* DH & I even took a ride on a gondola. Don't know what we are doing today. My son is off, so we are waiting for him to wake up to see what he wants to do. Tomorrow, it is off to the hotel in Venice, since we have a very early flight on Friday.



Oh!   A gondola?  How romantic!   I took one about 10 years ago but it was with a tour group --- not very romantic, haha.  Well, have fun during your stay in Venice!


----------



## cts900

CMP86 said:


> My poor little guy has his upper lip taped together. We met with the plastic surgeon today and learned that he will need what they call a NAM device. It's basically a retainer that helps shape the palate and for everything so the surgery is easier. He looks so sad and uncomfortable. I feel so bad for him.


 
I am thinking of you, hun.  Watching your child struggle or suffer in anyway is torture.  You are strong and so is he.  My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## shontel

Top of the Day to you, TPF'ers! 

I wasn't sure what thread to post these on, but I'd die, literally DIE, if I didnt share this with you.  

I mentioned on the Herve Leger + Christian Louboutin thread that I celebrated my 30th bday a few weeks ago and had a Christian Louboutin Cake!  

Yes Ladies, the Shoe Box, tissue paper, even the Very Prive Pump in these pictures are made of 100% CAKE! 

Created by KemeCakes.  If you mention Oshia's 30th Yacht Party they will give you $30 off any fondant cake. 786-715-7549.


----------



## candyapples88

shontel said:


> Top of the Day to you, TPF'ers!
> 
> I wasn't sure what thread to post these on, but I'd die, literally DIE, if I didnt share this with you.
> 
> I mentioned on the Herve Leger + Christian Louboutin thread that I celebrated my 30th bday a few weeks ago and had a Christian Louboutin Cake!
> 
> Yes Ladies, the Shoe Box, tissue paper, even the Very Prive Pump in these pictures are made of 100% CAKE!
> 
> Created by KemeCakes.  If you mention Oshia's 30th Yacht Party they will give you $30 off any fondant cake. 786-715-7549.



How fun and yummy!


----------



## aoqtpi

^ Amazing! Happy belated birthday!


----------



## shontel

aoqtpi said:


> ^ Amazing! Happy belated birthday!


 Thanks Sweetie!


----------



## shontel

Is anyone going to Louboutin's Sample Sale going on right now! Man, how I wish I lived in New York at this moment.  I wonder if he does Sample Sales in Miami....


----------



## Dessye

shontel said:


> Top of the Day to you, TPF'ers!
> 
> I wasn't sure what thread to post these on, but I'd die, literally DIE, if I didnt share this with you.
> 
> I mentioned on the Herve Leger + Christian Louboutin thread that I celebrated my 30th bday a few weeks ago and had a Christian Louboutin Cake!
> 
> Yes Ladies, the Shoe Box, tissue paper, even the Very Prive Pump in these pictures are made of 100% CAKE!
> 
> Created by KemeCakes.  If you mention Oshia's 30th Yacht Party they will give you $30 off any fondant cake. 786-715-7549.



The best cake ever! I LOVE IT!  And you look gorgeous!   Happy Birthday!!!

ETA:  Ok, happy belated Bday


----------



## aoqtpi

Yay I'm in Vegas! And super bored/awake waiting for the other girls to wake up so I can go to Shoe In and the CL boutique!


----------



## jancedtif

^I. Am. So. Jealous!  Have a great time!


----------



## candyapples88

aoqtpi said:


> Yay I'm in Vegas! And super bored/awake waiting for the other girls to wake up so I can go to Shoe In and the CL boutique!



How exciting! Make sure to go to Club XS!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

aoqtpi said:


> Yay I'm in Vegas! And super bored/awake waiting for the other girls to wake up so I can go to Shoe In and the CL boutique!



Congrats babe! Take some photos of what they have on sale - and post them -- and if they're 39s, PM me  

BTW, I'm only half-kidding


----------



## aoqtpi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Congrats babe! Take some photos of what they have on sale - and post them -- and if they're 39s, PM me
> 
> BTW, I'm only half-kidding




Haha I'll try and do some recon. Thanks to my absolutely horrible sense of direction, I only made it to BarnEys and Nm today. They didn't have sales on yet and didnt have anything I wanted =( I THINK I know where the Shoe In and boutique are for tomorrow. The SAs who helPed me today were so nice! Canadian SAs should def take a course on courtesy from them.


----------



## FlipDiver

aoqtpi said:


> Haha I'll try and do some recon. Thanks to my absolutely horrible sense of direction, I only made it to BarnEys and Nm today. They didn't have sales on yet and didnt have anything I wanted =( I THINK I know where the Shoe In and boutique are for tomorrow. The SAs who helPed me today were so nice! Canadian SAs should def take a course on courtesy from them.



Shoe In as at the Wynn hotel.  Go there for brunch Sunday, then work off the calories with some shopping afterwards


----------



## Dessye

aoqtpi said:


> Haha I'll try and do some recon. Thanks to my absolutely horrible sense of direction, I only made it to BarnEys and Nm today. They didn't have sales on yet and didnt have anything I wanted =( I THINK I know where the Shoe In and boutique are for tomorrow. The SAs who helPed me today were so nice! Canadian SAs should def take a course on courtesy from them.



If you made it to Barneys then you are in the same building as Shoe inn and the CL boutique.  IIRC, Shoe Inn is on the bottom floor while the CL boutique is on the upper floor.  The arrangement of the shoes is like tic-tac-toe.  I think the boutique is in the center of everything   LV ladies can chime in   NM and Saks are across the street in the Fashion Mall.


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> If you made it to Barneys then you are in the same building as Shoe inn and the CL boutique.  IIRC, Shoe Inn is on the bottom floor while the CL boutique is on the upper floor.  The arrangement of the shoes is like tic-tac-toe.  I think the boutique is in the center of everything   LV ladies can chime in   NM and Saks are across the street in the Fashion Mall.



Barneys is in the Palazzo which is where the boutique is, but Shoe Inn is at Wynn.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^I need to go to Vegas again... it's been too long. I am forgetting what it's like to feel inadequate for not being blonde or having boobs


----------



## MBKitty

jancedtif said:


> ^I. Am. So. Jealous!  Have a great time!



*jancedtif*, WHAT ARE THE SHOES IN YOUR AVATAR!?!?

Those are gorgeous! Are they a special order or what? Tell! Tell!


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ^I need to go to Vegas again... it's been too long. I am forgetting what it's like to feel inadequate for not being blonde or having boobs



I have a friend in Vegas I have to visit soon ... I could always plan a trip if you and your DH plan a trip (I am 4 hours away via car) and we could meet up in our WS Saba Daffs  (well me in the LD) hehe


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> I have a friend in Vegas I have to visit soon ... I could always plan a trip if you and your DH plan a trip (I am 4 hours away via car) and we could meet up in our WS Saba Daffs  (well me in the LD) hehe



I'd LOVE to - hubby and I don't go away enough and Vegas would be FUN - but it's hard to go on vacation without the pups. I'd never leave them in a kennel or trust someone I don't know REALLY well (and I mean family) to dog sit and we can't fly with the big baby so before we go anywhere, we first have to drive them to either my parents' (10.5 hours) or his (12 hours) and it just becomes ridiculous. We weigh every trip by first deciding whether or not it's worth the drive  

We're going to the lake condo next week and are taking the boys... otherwise, we don't really vacation unless we can bribe someone to fly down and dog sit   It's almost pathetic.


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'd LOVE to - hubby and I don't go away enough and Vegas would be FUN - but it's hard to go on vacation without the pups. I'd never leave them in a kennel or trust someone I don't know REALLY well (and I mean family) to dog sit and we can't fly with the big baby so before we go anywhere, we first have to drive them to either my parents' (10.5 hours) or his (12 hours) and it just becomes ridiculous. We weigh every trip by first deciding whether or not it's worth the drive
> 
> We're going to the lake condo next week and are taking the boys... otherwise, we don't really vacation unless we can bribe someone to fly down and dog sit   It's almost pathetic.



No, I totally get it ... I don't like leaving the fur babies either ... and when I went to Greece for a week last year I was freaking about it. Thankfully my neighbor would come to check on them and I called him a couple of times (expensive) to make sure they were okay


----------



## aoqtpi

Thanks for the directions, J and B! I didn't have any luck at the Shoe In, but finally fulfilled my desire at the boutique. You guys are awesome! I'm def not ready to fly home tomorrow night


----------



## BattyBugs

We are home & can't wait to go back to Italy. DH & I had such a great trip.


----------



## aoqtpi

BattyBugs said:


> We are home & can't wait to go back to Italy. DH & I had such a great trip.



Glad to hear you had fun and got home safely!


----------



## imelda74

Ok I just officially graduated with my Assoc. in Paralegal studies. The paralegals were the first to graduate so we got to watch the shoe parade.  I saw 2 pair of CL.  Cant tell what the first pair was because she was wearing long pants that covered them and I barely saw the red sole.  Wearing pants long enough to cover such beautiful shoes should be a crime imho.  
The second pair looked like Anna Strass but im not sure.  The girl wearing them looked like she was wobbling pretty fiercely.  I was scared for her.  My classmates were too.  

I did not get to wear CL's because of my toe injury 2 weeks ago.  I had them on for 2 seconds and my toes were like "no, not tonight honey"  I was so bummed.


----------



## jenayb

Ok so um, how about this bit of randomness!

I'm thinking of getting rid of one of my pairs that I don't wear, so I googled "Louboutin" and the particular style name. Well, one of my modeling pics popped up under the google image search. I clicked on it..... 

There is a replica site that stole the entire first couple pages of my collection thread. Word for word, image for image, and even went so far as to watermark MY images with their company info. 

WTH!?


----------



## FlipDiver

jenaywins said:


> Ok so um, how about this bit of randomness!
> 
> I'm thinking of getting rid of one of my pairs that I don't wear, so I googled "Louboutin" and the particular style name. Well, one of my modeling pics popped up under the google image search. I clicked on it.....
> 
> There is a replica site that stole the entire first couple pages of my collection thread. Word for word, image for image, and even went so far as to watermark MY images with their company info.
> 
> WTH!?



Whatttt?! I have to see this website...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Ok so um, how about this bit of randomness!
> 
> I'm thinking of getting rid of one of my pairs that I don't wear, so I googled "Louboutin" and the particular style name. Well, one of my modeling pics popped up under the google image search. I clicked on it.....
> 
> There is a replica site that stole the entire first couple pages of my collection thread. Word for word, image for image, and even went so far as to watermark MY images with their company info.
> 
> WTH!?



Oh wow! That's crazy - I can understand why they'd steal images but why do they need your personal stories as to your shoes?


----------



## xsunnyd

jenaywins said:


> Ok so um, how about this bit of randomness!
> 
> I'm thinking of getting rid of one of my pairs that I don't wear, so I googled "Louboutin" and the particular style name. Well, one of my modeling pics popped up under the google image search. I clicked on it.....
> 
> There is a replica site that stole the entire first couple pages of my collection thread. Word for word, image for image, and even went so far as to watermark MY images with their company info.
> 
> WTH!?



Oh my goodness!
Where is this? Is there anything you can do?
I tell you, those BS replica sites will do anything these days.
:censor:


----------



## mal

jenaywins said:


> Ok so um, how about this bit of randomness!
> 
> I'm thinking of getting rid of one of my pairs that I don't wear, so I googled "Louboutin" and the particular style name. Well, one of my modeling pics popped up under the google image search. I clicked on it.....
> 
> There is a replica site that stole the entire first couple pages of my collection thread. Word for word, image for image, and even went so far as to watermark MY images with their company info.
> WTH!?


WOW! What BS


----------



## jenayb

^^ Lol! Isn't that just the weirdest thing you've ever seen!? 

*SC*, yeah dude! They totally took my stupid little stories about each shoe along with the actual images! Geeeez! 

I emailed the site but um... Idk what else I can do. I don't want anyone going to that site and thinking that the shoes I'm wearing are the shoes they're getting...


----------



## FlipDiver

Sorry, J... that's just so weird and wrong about that replica site.

I guess we have to start watermarking our own mod shots now?  How annoying.


----------



## jenayb

^^ That is the funny part. That stupid replica site watermarked my photos for me - with their watermark! 

I seriously just can't get livid over it. It's actually kind of funny. I'll get them to take it down, but geeeeeez what the H is wrong with people, right?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Lol! Isn't that just the weirdest thing you've ever seen!?
> 
> *SC*, yeah dude! They totally took my stupid little stories about each shoe along with the actual images! Geeeez!
> 
> I emailed the site but um... Idk what else I can do. I don't want anyone going to that site and thinking that the shoes I'm wearing are the shoes they're getting...



The only way to force them to pull it is through the courts. You can file in small claims (fewer fees; no need for lawyer), serve the site operators if they're in the states or otherwise publish notice in a newspaper if you can't find the site's operators and then bring evidence that they're your photos so the case will be decided in your favor. Likely, they won't even file an answer so you'll get a default judgment which you then serve Google with so they pull the search results. In other words, the website won't come up when people do a search - it's basically a backdoor way of shutting down the site completely since most traffic is directed by google and other search engines. PM me if you want


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> The only way to force them to pull it is through the courts. You can file in small claims (fewer fees; no need for lawyer), serve the site operators if they're in the states or otherwise publish notice in a newspaper if you can't find the site's operators and then bring evidence that they're your photos so the case will be decided in your favor. Likely, they won't even file an answer so you'll get a default judgment which you then serve Google with so they pull the search results. In other words, the website won't come up when people do a search - it's basically a backdoor way of shutting down the site completely since most traffic is directed by google and other search engines. PM me if you want



Hmmmm....


----------



## mal

^^Do it


----------



## imelda74

^^^^ 
yeah do it.  

Jenay, 
I could have sworn you already watermarked your pics.  

How weird this happened to you.  Now I am gonna go search my decolts. lol.  

I guess one does have to laugh.


----------



## Nolia

Er... what's the difference between the pumice Maggies and the nude suede/patent Maggies? Anyone have a photo of the latter?


----------



## misselizabeth22

Get em J!


----------



## BattyBugs

Yeah! Go get 'em, Jenay!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^ ... Not to be a party pooper but lawsuits cost money, even if she represents herself. Filing fees will range anywhere from $150 to $300 and that doesn't include costs to serve the website owners or otherwise publish notice of the suit, nor serve Google with the final judgment so that they can remove the search results. Although it's easy to cheer her on from the sidelines, I don't think many people would be willing to spend a (very conservative) minimum of $500 of their own money - which they're unlikely to recover - just to shut down a replica website. 

I just wanted to clarify that because I'd hate it if she felt some kind of pressure to act so as to meet our "expectations."


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ^ ... Not to be a party pooper but lawsuits cost money, even if she represents herself. Filing fees will range anywhere from $150 to $300 and that doesn't include costs to serve the website owners or otherwise publish notice of the suit, nor serve Google with the final judgment so that they can remove the search results. Although it's easy to cheer her on from the sidelines, I don't think many people would be willing to spend a (very conservative) minimum of $500 of their own money - which they're unlikely to recover - just to shut down a replica website.
> 
> I just wanted to clarify that because I'd hate it if she felt some kind of pressure to act so as to meet our "expectations."


 
 

Exactly.


----------



## BattyBugs

Jenay, I see you as a strong woman. One who would be difficult to pressure into anything you don't want to do.


----------



## misselizabeth22

^

ITA.

Batty!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Back at you, MissE.


----------



## misselizabeth22

So glad to see you. I feel like its' been forever. lol!


----------



## BattyBugs

Ah thanks. The trip to Calif to get my parents, followed by the trip to Italy, hasn't given me much spare time lately. My DH goes back to work next Monday. I am not sure when my parents will want to go home, but I'll have more time after that point.


----------



## misselizabeth22

I feel you. I feel like I'm never on any more these days. Been cramming time in to check in. LOL


----------



## misselizabeth22

Could someone text and check on Batty? 
There's a tornado on the ground moving towards the GP area of Dallas.


----------



## jancedtif

MBKitty said:


> *jancedtif*, WHAT ARE THE SHOES IN YOUR AVATAR!?!?
> 
> Those are gorgeous! Are they a special order or what? Tell! Tell!



I'm sorry I was so late in replying.  They are the satin Volpi 150s!


----------



## PeepToe

jancedtif said:


> I'm sorry I was so late in replying.  They are the satin Volpi 150s!



I'm dying for these in black! I just need to know how they fit when they come out!


----------



## Clooky001

Volpi are so sexy ay! 

Gutted, out having dinner with the family & had to walk over decking in my leopard dafs....my heel got stuck & now they are f**ked!!!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Ok so um, how about this bit of randomness!
> 
> I'm thinking of getting rid of one of my pairs that I don't wear, so I googled "Louboutin" and the particular style name. Well, one of my modeling pics popped up under the google image search. I clicked on it.....
> 
> There is a replica site that stole the entire first couple pages of my collection thread. Word for word, image for image, and even went so far as to watermark MY images with their company info.
> 
> WTH!?



This is total crap!  I actually saw one my pics that was stolen off this site as well on a public site!  Anyway, it can be very costly to fight these people.  I was in a situation a few years ago where I consulted several attorneys about an issue that I was having as well on info. that was being posted on a public web site.  (Long story short...bc it really is a long story if I get into the specifics), I was told that anything can be done, if you are willilng to pay $$$ for it (and it can get very costly!).  
Personally, I would look into it, as I'm sure you will.  But, at the end, it may just be a good lesson learned.  
I just hate that we can't do what we do and post pics. amongst us,  without having to worry that we will see them pop up somewhere else!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> Ok so um, how about this bit of randomness!
> 
> I'm thinking of getting rid of one of my pairs that I don't wear, so I googled "Louboutin" and the particular style name. Well, one of my modeling pics popped up under the google image search. I clicked on it.....
> 
> There is a replica site that stole the entire first couple pages of my collection thread. Word for word, image for image, and even went so far as to watermark MY images with their company info.
> 
> WTH!?


 Jenay, what about reporting the site to CL via the E site? Aren't they going after all of these replica sites and shutting them down?


----------



## Clooky001

chacci1 said:


> This is total crap!  I actually saw one my pics that was stolen off this site as well on a public site!  Anyway, it can be very costly to fight these people.  I was in a situation a few years ago where I consulted several attorneys about an issue that I was having as well on info. that was being posted on a public web site.  (Long story short...bc it really is a long story if I get into the specifics), I was told that anything can be done, if you are willilng to pay $$$ for it (and it can get very costly!).
> Personally, I would look into it, as I'm sure you will.  But, at the end, it may just be a good lesson learned.
> I just hate that we can't do what we do and post pics. amongst us,  without having to worry that we will see them pop up somewhere else!



I'm proper stressed as it is today  but I've also had my pic stolen of my leopard dafs, their on ioffer!!! Some people are dirty!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Jenay, what about reporting the site to CL via the E site? Aren't they going after all of these replica sites and shutting them down?


 
I reported but... Meh.  Nada.


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> This is total crap! I actually saw one my pics that was stolen off this site as well on a public site! Anyway, it can be very costly to fight these people. I was in a situation a few years ago where I consulted several attorneys about an issue that I was having as well on info. that was being posted on a public web site. (Long story short...bc it really is a long story if I get into the specifics), I was told that anything can be done, if you are willilng to pay $$$ for it (and it can get very costly!).
> Personally, I would look into it, as I'm sure you will. But, at the end, it may just be a good lesson learned.
> I just hate that we can't do what we do and post pics. amongst us, without having to worry that we will see them pop up somewhere else!


 
Thanks hon. Honestly I know there's nothing I can do because I'm just not willing to fork over the cash.


----------



## FlipDiver

Clooky001 said:


> I'm proper stressed as it is today  but I've also had my pic stolen of my leopard dafs, their on ioffer!!! Some people are dirty!



How is iOffer still in existence?!  It's nothing but scammers.


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> I reported but... Meh.  Nada.


 
Oh, well heh.


----------



## Clooky001

chacci1 said:


> This is total crap!  I actually saw one my pics that was stolen off this site as well on a public site!  Anyway, it can be very costly to fight these people.  I was in a situation a few years ago where I consulted several attorneys about an issue that I was having as well on info. that was being posted on a public web site.  (Long story short...bc it really is a long story if I get into the specifics), I was told that anything can be done, if you are willilng to pay $$$ for it (and it can get very costly!).
> Personally, I would look into it, as I'm sure you will.  But, at the end, it may just be a good lesson learned.
> I just hate that we can't do what we do and post pics. amongst us,  without having to worry that we will see them pop up somewhere else!



I'm proper stressed as it is today  but I've also had my pic stolen of my leopard dafs, their on ioffer!!! Some people are dirty!


----------



## Clooky001

FlipDiver said:


> How is iOffer still in existence?!  It's nothing but scammers.



I know... I'm In shock people actually buy from that site!! So peeved off..


----------



## jancedtif

PeepToe said:


> I'm dying for these in black! I just need to know how they fit when they come out!



I know what you mean!  I went crazy when I saw the pics, but sadly, I can't do 150s.    I hope you can make them work!


----------



## aoqtpi

FlipDiver said:


> How is iOffer still in existence?!  It's nothing but scammers.



I know! I told a friend I was lusting over the black spike LPs and he sent me a link to iOffer


----------



## chacci1

Clooky001 said:


> I'm proper stressed as it is today  but I've also had my pic stolen of my leopard dafs, their on ioffer!!! Some people are dirty!




Ohhh...I'm sorry clooky!!!  It's just ridiculous!  Why anyone would still buy from ioffer is beyond me!


----------



## chacci1

Clooky001 said:


> Volpi are so sexy ay!
> 
> Gutted, out having dinner with the family & had to walk over decking in my leopard dafs....my heel got stuck & now they are f**ked!!!



uh oh.....a stuck heel....ouch!  I hate that!  It happened to me too the first time I wore my Boulima's...so mad!!  Can you get them repaired?


----------



## misselizabeth22

Beyonce looks amazing.


----------



## MadameElle

I wanted to use my store credit and charge the difference on a visa debit card (which was specified on a customer agreement form).  Today, the SA called to let me know that the shoes arrived and I verified with him that I wanted to use the store credit and charge the difference on the visa debit card.  I picked up the shoes after work, they were almost closing when I got there so I did not check the receipt until I got home.  I noticed they charged the whole thing on my visa and verified that by checking my balance.

They should refund the money back to my visa debit and use the store credit for the shoes right?  I don't want another store credit.


----------



## mal

jancedtif said:


> I'm sorry I was so late in replying. They are the satin Volpi 150s!


*Jance*, they are  so special and beautiful!!! Congrats


----------



## jancedtif

mal said:


> *Jance*, they are  so special and beautiful!!! Congrats



Oh no sweets, I didn't get them (I can't do 150s and above).  I just like looking at the pic!


----------



## candyapples88

MadameElle said:


> I wanted to use my store credit and charge the difference on a visa debit card (which was specified on a customer agreement form).  Today, the SA called to let me know that the shoes arrived and I verified with him that I wanted to use the store credit and charge the difference on the visa debit card.  I picked up the shoes after work, they were almost closing when I got there so I did not check the receipt until I got home.  I noticed they charged the whole thing on my visa and verified that by checking my balance.
> 
> They should refund the money back to my visa debit and use the store credit for the shoes right?  I don't want another store credit.



I believe they should.


----------



## MadameElle

^Thanks candy --- I went back to the boutique and told them the issue and they were so apologetic.  They "returned" the money to my account then rung it up using the store credit and I paid the difference with the visa debit.


----------



## candyapples88

MadameElle said:


> ^Thanks candy --- I went back to the boutique and told them the issue and they were so apologetic.  They "returned" the money to my account then rung it up using the store credit and I paid the difference with the visa debit.



Good to hear!


----------



## Nolia

Is there a noticeable difference between the old and new Very Prives?


----------



## jenayb

Nolia said:


> Is there a noticeable difference between the old and new Very Prives?



Size wise, yes. Style wise, no.


----------



## Nolia

jenaywins said:


> Size wise, yes. Style wise, no.



So if I'm shopping online, how can I tell which sizing guide to go by? :O


----------



## jenayb

Nolia said:


> So if I'm shopping online, how can I tell which sizing guide to go by? :O



You'll have to know which season the particular pair you're interested is from.


----------



## Nolia

jenaywins said:


> You'll have to know which season the particular pair you're interested is from.



Thank you! So which year did they start producing "new" VPs then?


----------



## mal

jancedtif said:


> Oh no sweets, I didn't get them (I can't do 150s and above). I just like looking at the pic!


Oh, hehe  I didn't think I would miss a reveal like that. I'm glad you are enjoying them anyway- but try them if you get a chance!


----------



## siserilla

Hi ladies!!! I miss you all!! I've been trying to stay away from TPF as I just moved into my new condo. I need to buy things for my house- although I'd much rather buy shoes instead!


----------



## misselizabeth22

^
I'm struggling with a similar issue; except I'm not doing so good at staying away from TPF. haha


----------



## BattyBugs

Hi Sis! Congrats on the new condo.

I have been busy with vacation and company (my parents are still here), so I won't have much time until I get them back home. That should be next week, although they aren't saying exactly when they want to leave.


----------



## Clooky001

Everyone i was given the wrong info the BLACK SPIKE ALTI PUMP has NOT ARRIVED at HNs yet it's the black patent ALti that they have..! Just got the call -thankfully before I left to go get them


----------



## Nolia

I have never purchased from an EU boutique before.  If they charge VAT, does Canada customs charge taxes and duties on TOP of it?  I am so worried that I'm going to end up paying 1/3 of the shoe in taxes again. =(


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Maybe it's because I'm no lilting wall flower but it is so bizarre to me when I read or hear about men who shop for their SOs - not like, "I bought you a Christmas/b-day gift honey" but regularly shop for them and choose what they wear. Am I alone in thinking this is strange? I like to think I've embraced the 21st century and that gender roles are flexible but I still would be uncomfortable if my husband suddenly said, "I want you to wear ______" or actually picked it out for me. I just saw that thread where the husband was showing off his wife's CL collection which from what I understand he also helped shape and that got me thinking... That and the fact that I can't sleep


----------



## FlipDiver

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Maybe it's because I'm no lilting wall flower but it is so bizarre to me when I read or hear about men who shop for their SOs - not like, "I bought you a Christmas/b-day gift honey" but regularly shop for them and choose what they wear. Am I alone in thinking this is strange? I like to think I've embraced the 21st century and that gender roles are flexible but I still would be uncomfortable if my husband suddenly said, "I want you to wear ______" or actually picked it out for me. I just saw that thread where the husband was showing off his wife's CL collection which from what I understand he also helped shape and that got me thinking... That and the fact that I can't sleep



Yeah... of course there are guys who are conscious of fashion, which is great for them.  No offense to anyone who's like that, but I can't imagine my husband picking out even one pair of CLs for me, let alone an entire collection or wardrobe.  He's an engineer, and he's not the most fashion forward guy if you know what I mean.  I love him to death but he's the kind of guy who mixes plaids and stripes b/c he just doesn't care - he's usually so focused on work.


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Maybe it's because I'm no lilting wall flower but it is so bizarre to me when I read or hear about men who shop for their SOs - not like, "I bought you a Christmas/b-day gift honey" but regularly shop for them and choose what they wear. Am I alone in thinking this is strange? I like to think I've embraced the 21st century and that gender roles are flexible but I still would be uncomfortable if my husband suddenly said, "I want you to wear ______" or actually picked it out for me. I just saw that thread where the husband was showing off his wife's CL collection which from what I understand he also helped shape and that got me thinking... That and the fact that I can't sleep





FlipDiver said:


> Yeah... of course there are guys who are conscious of fashion, which is great for them.  No offense to anyone who's like that, but I can't imagine my husband picking out even one pair of CLs for me, let alone an entire collection or wardrobe.  He's an engineer, and he's not the most fashion forward guy if you know what I mean.  I love him to death but he's the kind of guy who mixes plaids and stripes b/c he just doesn't care - he's usually so focused on work.



I was *just* talking about this before I saw your responses. It's funny that I'm not the only one who had thoughts on this. I think its nice that they can share in Louboutins together. I also have other thoughts.  To each it's own though. 

 Although I don't ask DH to pick out my shoes I do ask his opinion. He has also pushed me into buying pairs that I was on the fence about for whatever reason. I've also not purchased pairs because he didn't like them. Maybe it's similar?


----------



## Clooky001

ITA with you ladies! I would be extremely shocked if my hubby purchased me a pair of CLs or anything in that matter without me pointing him in the right direction! Don't get me wrong I do ask for his oppinion but even then I sometimes dont no why I bother as I'm sure he just agrees with what I'm saying! Heheh... My hubbies a banker & spends all his life in suits so on weekends he spends most of his time chilling in trackie bottoms & sometimes it's an effort for me to get him back in one for a night out!!! ( but I do slyly catch him checking himself out in the mirror! Lol) 
If he did suddenly started telling me what to wear I'll tell him were to shuv it! Lol... And I'd be very freaked out if he started to post my shoe collection & chatting on here but then again he's never been like that , I suppose if he was fashion conscious then it wouldn't be an issue! X



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Maybe it's because I'm no lilting wall flower but it is so bizarre to me when I read or hear about men who shop for their SOs - not like, "I bought you a Christmas/b-day gift honey" but regularly shop for them and choose what they wear. Am I alone in thinking this is strange? I like to think I've embraced the 21st century and that gender roles are flexible but I still would be uncomfortable if my husband suddenly said, "I want you to wear ______" or actually picked it out for me. I just saw that thread where the husband was showing off his wife's CL collection which from what I understand he also helped shape and that got me thinking... That and the fact that I can't sleep





FlipDiver said:


> Yeah... of course there are guys who are conscious of fashion, which is great for them.  No offense to anyone who's like that, but I can't imagine my husband picking out even one pair of CLs for me, let alone an entire collection or wardrobe.  He's an engineer, and he's not the most fashion forward guy if you know what I mean.  I love him to death but he's the kind of guy who mixes plaids and stripes b/c he just doesn't care - he's usually so focused on work.





Cityfashionista said:


> I was *just* talking about this before I saw your responses. It's funny that I'm not the only one who had thoughts on this. I think its nice that they can share in Louboutins together. I also have other thoughts.  To each it's own though.
> 
> Although I don't ask DH to pick out my shoes I do ask his opinion. He has also pushed me into buying pairs that I was on the fence about for whatever reason. I've also not purchased pairs because he didn't like them. Maybe it's similar?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

FlipDiver said:


> Yeah... of course there are guys who are conscious of fashion, which is great for them.  No offense to anyone who's like that, but I can't imagine my husband picking out even one pair of CLs for me, let alone an entire collection or wardrobe.  *He's an engineer, and he's not the most fashion forward guy if you know what I mean.  I love him to death but he's the kind of guy who mixes plaids and stripes b/c he just doesn't care - he's usually so focused on work*.





Cityfashionista said:


> I was *just* talking about this before I saw your responses. It's funny that I'm not the only one who had thoughts on this. I think its nice that they can share in Louboutins together. I also have other thoughts.  To each it's own though.
> 
> Although I don't ask DH to pick out my shoes *I do ask his opinion.* He has also pushed me into buying pairs that I was on the fence about for whatever reason. I've also not purchased pairs because he didn't like them. Maybe it's similar?





Clooky001 said:


> ITA with you ladies! *I would be extremely shocked if my hubby purchased me a pair of CLs or anything in that matter without me pointing him in the right direction! Don't get me wrong I do ask for his oppinion but even then I sometimes dont no why I bother as I'm sure he just agrees with what I'm saying*! Heheh... My hubbies a banker & spends all his life in suits so on weekends he spends most of his time chilling in trackie bottoms & sometimes it's an effort for me to get him back in one for a night out!!! ( *but I do slyly catch him checking himself out in the mirror*! Lol)
> *If he did suddenly started telling me what to wear I'll tell him were to shuv it! Lol... And I'd be very freaked out if he started to post my shoe collection & chatting *on here but then again he's never been like that , I suppose if he was fashion conscious then it wouldn't be an issue! X



I completely agree with literally everything you three wrote  Like, word for word so I have nothing to add


----------



## PeepToe

Yea, I think if my husband posted a collection thread for me, I would be super creeped out. I don't understand what a man wants to gain out of chatting about her collection with hundreds of other women.


----------



## FlipDiver

^ To be fair, there are guys out there who appreciate women's fashion, I guess to the extend that they'll post up a whole collection thread on behalf of their wife.  Everyone's welcome here at TPF.  But that's just not my personal experience.  Like I said, my husband couldn't care less what's on my feet or in my closet.


----------



## PeepToe

FlipDiver said:


> ^ To be fair, there are guys out there who appreciate women's fashion, I guess to the extend that they'll post up a whole collection thread on behalf of their wife.  Everyone's welcome here at TPF.  But that's just not my personal experience.  Like I said, my husband couldn't care less what's on my feet or in my closet.



I get that, my husband has picked shoes that I wouldn't normally try on and I end up loving them. He pays the bills, I have to give something right?  he very much cares what I put on my feet because he finds CL's so sexy. I do have quite a few that he hates too. 

But, wouldn't you think it strange if your husband was posting your stuff to other women and talking to them? That's what I think is strange, not the rest of it. There is No reason I can think of for my husband to be on TPF! No matter how much he loves my CL's


----------



## FlipDiver

PeepToe said:


> I get that, my husband has picked shoes that I wouldn't normally try on and I end up loving them. He pays the bills, I have to give something right?  he very much cares what I put on my feet because he finds CL's so sexy. I do have quite a few that he hates too.
> 
> But, wouldn't you think it strange if your husband was posting your stuff to other women and talking to them? That's what I think is strange, not the rest of it. There is No reason I can think of for my husband to be on TPF! No matter how much he loves my CL's



Yes, if my husband posted my shoes online I would think it was very strange.  He's not the type of guy to do that.  He's too busy being a badass, like Chuck Norris here:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

FlipDiver said:


> Yes, if my husband posted my shoes online I would think it was very strange.  He's not the type of guy to do that.  *He's too busy being a badass, like Chuck Norris here*:



:lolots:


----------



## soontobeCLowner

Hey! 
Im fairly new to this whole CL shoes chat, but I did get a pair of CL Decocolico Barbie Pink Mary Jane as a gift. 
So I would want to ask anybody who has more info than me, how rare they are (I heard that they are pretty rare) and how much would these shoes cost new in a dep store?
Here are the pics


----------



## PeepToe

FlipDiver said:


> Yes, if my husband posted my shoes online I would think it was very strange.  He's not the type of guy to do that.  He's too busy being a badass, like Chuck Norris here:



:lolots:


----------



## sandc

Hi everyone.   I just bought my first pair of Louboutins a couple minutes ago. I can't wait to get them. I have been wanting a pair of CL's since I first caught a glimpse of that red sole.  

I figured I would start out with a classic style and got the You You 85 peep toe in black. Hopefully they fit right.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod86020001


----------



## aoqtpi

sandc said:


> Hi everyone.   I just bought my first pair of Louboutins a couple minutes ago. I can't wait to get them. I have been wanting a pair of CL's since I first caught a glimpse of that red sole.
> 
> I figured I would start out with a classic style and got the You You 85 peep toe in black. Hopefully they fit right.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod86020001



Congrats on your first CL purchase!


----------



## PeepToe

sandc said:


> Hi everyone.   I just bought my first pair of Louboutins a couple minutes ago. I can't wait to get them. I have been wanting a pair of CL's since I first caught a glimpse of that red sole.
> 
> I figured I would start out with a classic style and got the You You 85 peep toe in black. Hopefully they fit right.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod86020001



Congrats on your first pair!


----------



## Dessye

Nolia said:


> I have never purchased from an EU boutique before.  If they charge VAT, does Canada customs charge taxes and duties on TOP of it?  I am so worried that I'm going to end up paying 1/3 of the shoe in taxes again. =(



I believe they remove the VAT for you but they will declare the full value of the goods and you will get charged customs on the sale amount.


----------



## Nolia

Dessye said:


> I believe they remove the VAT for you but they will declare the full value of the goods and you will get charged customs on the sale amount.



That's good to hear.  I guess then I'm going to have to budget like 30% ... =/ Damn Canada. Thanks for answering~


----------



## Dessye

I'm sorry to change the topic, but I need to vent!!! i just came back from my vacation and my car was stolen from the lot!!!!   And I have no insurance coverage (long story) so I have to foot the bill for the new car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My car was only a year and a half old 

Why me? :cry:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dessye said:


> I'm sorry to change the topic, but I need to vent!!! i just came back from my vacation and my car was stolen from the lot!!!!   And I have no insurance coverage (long story) so I have to foot the bill for the new car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My car was only a year and a half old
> 
> Why me? :cry:



I'm so sorry babe!


----------



## PeepToe

Dessye said:


> I'm sorry to change the topic, but I need to vent!!! i just came back from my vacation and my car was stolen from the lot!!!!   And I have no insurance coverage (long story) so I have to foot the bill for the new car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My car was only a year and a half old
> 
> Why me? :cry:



Awww I'm sorry to hear that Dessye. I hate thiefs. :censor:


----------



## Dessye

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'm so sorry babe!





PeepToe said:


> Awww I'm sorry to hear that Dessye. I hate thiefs. :censor:



Thanks guys...  Sigh.  My fault for forgetting to renew my insurance.


----------



## Nolia

Dessye said:


> I'm sorry to change the topic, but I need to vent!!! i just came back from my vacation and my car was stolen from the lot!!!!   And I have no insurance coverage (long story) so I have to foot the bill for the new car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My car was only a year and a half old
> 
> Why me? :cry:



omg! Were there any cameras on the lot to help catch who did it?  I'm so sorry this happened. =(


----------



## aoqtpi

Dessye said:


> I'm sorry to change the topic, but I need to vent!!! i just came back from my vacation and my car was stolen from the lot!!!!   And I have no insurance coverage (long story) so I have to foot the bill for the new car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My car was only a year and a half old
> 
> Why me? :cry:



I'm so sorry to hear that this happened to you! Hopefully your car will be recovered


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> I'm sorry to change the topic, but I need to vent!!! i just came back from my vacation and my car was stolen from the lot!!!!   And I have no insurance coverage (long story) so I have to foot the bill for the new car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My car was only a year and a half old
> 
> Why me? :cry:



Oh for goodness sake - what on earth is the matter with people!? I'm so sorry hon. I know it doesn't bring your car back, but I am truly so very sorry. I would absolutely DIE if something happened to my baby! 

Ugh, I always carry the max amount of insurance I possibly can. I really hope they are able to recover your car and that it wasn't trashed!


----------



## Clooky001

Dessye said:


> I'm sorry to change the topic, but I need to vent!!! i just came back from my vacation and my car was stolen from the lot!!!!   And I have no insurance coverage (long story) so I have to foot the bill for the new car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My car was only a year and a half old
> 
> Why me? :cry:



Oh dessye you poor thing, I really feel for you... I hope they find it & yes def get the cameras checked.  & big kisses your way x


----------



## Cityfashionista

Dessye said:


> I'm sorry to change the topic, but I need to vent!!! i just came back from my vacation and my car was stolen from the lot!!!!   And I have no insurance coverage (long story) so I have to foot the bill for the new car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My car was only a year and a half old
> 
> Why me? :cry:



I'm so sorry to hear this! 

Some people are monsters. I have mistakenly let my insurance lapse before too. This isn't your doing. Don't beat yourself up.

I hope they are able to recover your car.


----------



## aoqtpi

I'm also so surprised that this happened in Oakville! When I'm at my parents' house there I often leave the door unlocked (though more by accident; sometimes I leave the keys in the front door too :shame


----------



## BattyBugs

That really stinks, Dessye. I'm sorry.


----------



## skislope15

Wow you are having some crappy luck with cars this year. Hope it gets recovered in the same shape!


----------



## Dessye

Thanks everyone for your well wishes - I really appreciate it.  You guys are awesome   Well, actually I'm not very confident that I'll get the car back since it was a Honda Civic and it's probably out of the country by now anyway.   Not exactly a car for joy-riding   Some consolation though --- since the universe has spoken, I've decided to speak back: I bought a Bimmer today...


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Thanks everyone for your well wishes - I really appreciate it.  You guys are awesome   Well, actually I'm not very confident that I'll get the car back since it was a Honda Civic and it's probably out of the country by now anyway.   Not exactly a car for joy-riding   Some consolation though --- since the universe has spoken, I've decided to speak back: I bought a Bimmer today...



Now that's the type of message you should be sending back to the universe!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dessye said:


> Thanks everyone for your well wishes - I really appreciate it.  You guys are awesome   Well, actually I'm not very confident that I'll get the car back since it was a Honda Civic and it's probably out of the country by now anyway.   Not exactly a car for joy-riding   Some consolation though --- since the universe has spoken, I've decided to speak back: I bought a Bimmer today...



I'm going to quote my little cousin now: photos or it didn't happen 

I hope you document your newest non-CL purchase in the appropriate thread and blow the rest of them out of the water


----------



## MadameElle

Dessye said:


> Thanks guys...  Sigh.  My fault for forgetting to renew my insurance.



I am so sorry Dessye.


----------



## PeepToe

Dessye said:


> Thanks everyone for your well wishes - I really appreciate it.  You guys are awesome   Well, actually I'm not very confident that I'll get the car back since it was a Honda Civic and it's probably out of the country by now anyway.   Not exactly a car for joy-riding   Some consolation though --- since the universe has spoken, I've decided to speak back: I bought a Bimmer today...



Well that's one way to make yourself feel better! You and your Loubies are going to love riding in it!


----------



## aoqtpi

Dessye said:


> Thanks everyone for your well wishes - I really appreciate it.  You guys are awesome   Well, actually I'm not very confident that I'll get the car back since it was a Honda Civic and it's probably out of the country by now anyway.   Not exactly a car for joy-riding   Some consolation though --- since the universe has spoken, I've decided to speak back: I bought a Bimmer today...



It's horrible that this happened to you, but nice upgrade


----------



## jancedtif

Dessye said:


> I'm sorry to change the topic, but I need to vent!!! i just came back from my vacation and my car was stolen from the lot!!!!   And I have no insurance coverage (long story) so I have to foot the bill for the new car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My car was only a year and a half old
> 
> Why me? :cry:



I'm sorry sweets.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

...I was just going through all the fabulous looking ladies in the CL outfit thread and was thinking how I look "nice" maybe 5% of the time and the rest of the time, I'm a complete  mess. I'd make a new thread and post photos except I don't have any -- it's not that I'm embarrassed given that I parade like that outside voluntarily and don't really care what people think but I just can't imagine taking the time for photos as it's usually early in the morning when I'm out with the dogs in whatever I happen to find near the door. (I only started taking photos of my shoes/bags/outfits after seeing others do it on tPF and thinking it was wonderful to be able to share that and later remember the "good times.")

I was just outside in my snappy striped PJs to let the pups out for the last time and my neighbor was pulling up and was nice enough to roll down his window and remind me of his favorite look of mine: it was this winter, around February and unseasonably cold for NOLA... I was wearing snazzy purple and white flower print PJ bottoms from Vicky's Secret, Burberry Pink galoshes, a mink coat, and a red cashmere hat. Oh, and did I mention I live downtown? Like, literally, smack dab in the middle of the city and while I walk the dogs, I pass dozens of well-dressed people on their way to their offices? From what I understand, he really got a kick out of that. 

...I told him that my outfit was clearly a success as he still remembers it four months later 

That was my long-winded way of letting all of you fabulous ladies know how much I respect the effort you put into looking good every day and I think it's wonderful that you also take the time to support and compliment each other instead of tearing others down. I've found a wonderful sense of community here, especially on this part of the forum.


----------



## PetitColibri

lol love your post *SchnauzerCrazy*

So, I have a question and don't know where to ask : is there an authentification thread where I can have an AMQ clutch authentificated before purchasing ?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

PetitColibri said:


> lol love your post *SchnauzerCrazy*
> 
> So, I have a question and don't know where to ask : is there an authentification thread where I can have an AMQ clutch authentificated before purchasing ?



Thanks babe! Was about to post a link but you already found it


----------



## PeepToe

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ...I was just going through all the fabulous looking ladies in the CL outfit thread and was thinking how I look "nice" maybe 5% of the time and the rest of the time, I'm a complete  mess. I'd make a new thread and post photos except I don't have any -- it's not that I'm embarrassed given that I parade like that outside voluntarily and don't really care what people think but I just can't imagine taking the time for photos as it's usually early in the morning when I'm out with the dogs in whatever I happen to find near the door. (I only started taking photos of my shoes/bags/outfits after seeing others do it on tPF and thinking it was wonderful to be able to share that and later remember the "good times.")
> 
> I was just outside in my snappy striped PJs to let the pups out for the last time and my neighbor was pulling up and was nice enough to roll down his window and remind me of his favorite look of mine: it was this winter, around February and unseasonably cold for NOLA... I was wearing snazzy purple and white flower print PJ bottoms from Vicky's Secret, Burberry Pink galoshes, a mink coat, and a red cashmere hat. Oh, and did I mention I live downtown? Like, literally, smack dab in the middle of the city and while I walk the dogs, I pass dozens of well-dressed people on their way to their offices? From what I understand, he really got a kick out of that.
> 
> ...I told him that my outfit was clearly a success as he still remembers it four months later
> 
> That was my long-winded way of letting all of you fabulous ladies know how much I respect the effort you put into looking good every day and I think it's wonderful that you also take the time to support and compliment each other instead of tearing others down. I've found a wonderful sense of community here, especially on this part of the forum.


 I love this forum. I don't think I have ever seen so little drama on a board. Including men's boards! This place has become a Haven for me. I had to explain it to my husband recently because he thinks you ladies are bad influences  But, I do not share my little CL addiction with anyone I know. I am very blessed to be able to afford such luxuries but not many of my friends are. I did tell a few friends about a pair or 2 and I didn't get a nice response. So, I stopped talking about it to friends. I love that I can come here and share my love for these shoes with you ladies. As well as share in the excitement of your ladies purchases! /sappiness 

Oh, please excuse any typos. I am on my iPad


----------



## Nolia

Is there anyone here from the UK that could call HN for me?


----------



## heiress-ox

*Schnauzer* I loveee your story - I love that the women in this forum build each others up to 

On a sidenote, I did what I told myself I wasn't going to do  
I put in a max bid of a pair of CL's on Ebay & the auction has till Sunday left - I was going to try to wait until the last minute, eek!


----------



## Clooky001

Nolia said:


> Is there anyone here from the UK that could call HN for me?



Their shut now - Im going there tomo - pm me


----------



## Clooky001

PeepToe said:


> I love this forum. I don't think I have ever seen so little drama on a board. Including men's boards! This place has become a Haven for me. I had to explain it to my husband recently because he thinks you ladies are bad influences  But, I do not share my little CL addiction with anyone I know. I am very blessed to be able to afford such luxuries but not many of my friends are. I did tell a few friends about a pair or 2 and I didn't get a nice response. So, I stopped talking about it to friends. I love that I can come here and share my love for these shoes with you ladies. As well as share in the excitement of your ladies purchases! /sappiness
> 
> Oh, please excuse any typos. I am on my iPad




I so agree, it's refreshing being able to chat freely about my purchases - I'm in the same boat as you PEEPTOE, I feel as if im bragging about my purchases when I talk to my mates about it... Their aways like "so where's this from, who's the desinger..blar blar blarr..." so now I keep them all for uses lot!! &#57431; x


----------



## chacci1

Clooky001 said:


> I so agree, it's refreshing being able to chat freely about my purchases - I'm in the same boat as you PEEPTOE, I feel as if im bragging about my purchases when I talk to my mates about it... Their aways like "so where's this from, who's the desinger..blar blar blarr..." so now I keep them all for uses lot!! &#57431; x





Clooky001 said:


> Their shut now - Im going there tomo - pm me



Ladies...I totally agree with you!  After I read Schnauzer's post, I couldn't help but think the same thing as both of you just stated.  Nobody understands my Passion for Louboutin shoes!  And, not many people want to hear about me talking about them either!!  (I actually just started a blog just so I had a place to post all the beautiful things that I love!!).
Many just don't understand it and even if they claim to be shoe fans, they can't understand spending the money that I spend on Louboutins.  I just hate not being able to talk about it as much as I would like!  It's soooo nice to have this forum and I feel very lucky to have found it!  I feel like I could be personal friends with so many on this forum!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ...I was just going through all the fabulous looking ladies in the CL outfit thread and was thinking how I look "nice" maybe 5% of the time and the rest of the time, I'm a complete mess. I'd make a new thread and post photos except I don't have any -- it's not that I'm embarrassed given that I parade like that outside voluntarily and don't really care what people think but I just can't imagine taking the time for photos as it's usually early in the morning when I'm out with the dogs in whatever I happen to find near the door. (I only started taking photos of my shoes/bags/outfits after seeing others do it on tPF and thinking it was wonderful to be able to share that and later remember the "good times.")
> 
> I was just outside in my snappy striped PJs to let the pups out for the last time and my neighbor was pulling up and was nice enough to roll down his window and remind me of his favorite look of mine: it was this winter, around February and unseasonably cold for NOLA... I was wearing snazzy purple and white flower print PJ bottoms from Vicky's Secret, Burberry Pink galoshes, a mink coat, and a red cashmere hat. Oh, and did I mention I live downtown? Like, literally, smack dab in the middle of the city and while I walk the dogs, I pass dozens of well-dressed people on their way to their offices? From what I understand, he really got a kick out of that.
> 
> ...I told him that my outfit was clearly a success as he still remembers it four months later
> 
> That was my long-winded way of letting all of you fabulous ladies know how much I respect the effort you put into looking good every day and I think it's wonderful that you also take the time to support and compliment each other instead of tearing others down. I've found a wonderful sense of community here, especially on this part of the forum.


 
On the other side of that coin, I have a great respect for people who just don't give a darn. Sometimes it sucks to always feel the need to be put together perfectly, lest be judged, KWIM? 

Here's to your PJ pants.


----------



## Clooky001

chacci1 said:


> Ladies...I totally agree with you!  After I read Schnauzer's post, I couldn't help but think the same thing as both of you just stated.  Nobody understands my Passion for Louboutin shoes!  And, not many people want to hear about me talking about them either!!  (I actually just started a blog just so I had a place to post all the beautiful things that I love!!).
> Many just don't understand it and even if they claim to be shoe fans, they can't understand spending the money that I spend on Louboutins.  I just hate not being able to talk about it as much as I would like!  It's soooo nice to have this forum and I feel very lucky to have found it!  I feel like I could be personal friends with so many on this forum!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

My pjs and I salute you all 

This part of TPF is definitely a friendly place but so bad for economizing. So. Much. Temptation!


----------



## laleeza

I found it a bit bizarre too. But now :weird: I just revisited that thread and, I was trying not to think it before - but another guy posted about his girlfriend and CLs and pictures and... Now I'm kinda creeped out about how many dudes with foot and shoe fetishes lurk around here. 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Maybe it's because I'm no lilting wall flower but it is so bizarre to me when I read or hear about men who shop for their SOs - not like, "I bought you a Christmas/b-day gift honey" but regularly shop for them and choose what they wear. Am I alone in thinking this is strange? I like to think I've embraced the 21st century and that gender roles are flexible but I still would be uncomfortable if my husband suddenly said, "I want you to wear ______" or actually picked it out for me. I just saw that thread where the husband was showing off his wife's CL collection which from what I understand he also helped shape and that got me thinking... That and the fact that I can't sleep





FlipDiver said:


> Yeah... of course there are guys who are conscious of fashion, which is great for them.  No offense to anyone who's like that, but I can't imagine my husband picking out even one pair of CLs for me, let alone an entire collection or wardrobe.  He's an engineer, and he's not the most fashion forward guy if you know what I mean.  I love him to death but he's the kind of guy who mixes plaids and stripes b/c he just doesn't care - he's usually so focused on work.





Cityfashionista said:


> I was *just* talking about this before I saw your responses. It's funny that I'm not the only one who had thoughts on this. I think its nice that they can share in Louboutins together. I also have other thoughts.  To each it's own though.
> 
> Although I don't ask DH to pick out my shoes I do ask his opinion. He has also pushed me into buying pairs that I was on the fence about for whatever reason. I've also not purchased pairs because he didn't like them. Maybe it's similar?





PeepToe said:


> Yea, I think if my husband posted a collection thread for me, I would be super creeped out. I don't understand what a man wants to gain out of chatting about her collection with hundreds of other women.


----------



## Cityfashionista

laleeza said:


> I found it a bit bizarre too. But now :weird: I just revisited that thread and, I was trying not to think it before - but another guy posted about his girlfriend and CLs and pictures and... Now I'm kinda creeped out about how many dudes with foot and shoe fetishes lurk around here.



:lolots:

Try not to think about it.  Just enjoy your shoes.


----------



## bling*lover

jenaywins said:


> On the other side of that coin, I have a great respect for people who just don't give a darn. Sometimes it sucks to always feel the need to be put together perfectly, lest be judged, KWIM?
> 
> Here's to your PJ pants.


 
Amen to that honey. Pj's have been a godsend for me in the last month. On the other hand I cannot wait for the day i'm able to leave the house with my hair done properly and no baby vomit on my shirt lol!!


----------



## Clooky001

Hey ladies..

I will be saying bye to you all for a while  as we have finally found a house..after months of looking we have came across a place that needs total refurbishment & I mean total..lots of building, electrics and plenty more! 
At least I can make it just how I want it..but DH only agreed to purchase it if I agree to stop shopping!!!! &#58381;... now I need to tell my SA that I cant be coping with excited phone calls!... she currently had 4 new pairs for me-anyone a 36? X


----------



## FlipDiver

Clooky001 said:


> Hey ladies..
> 
> I will be saying bye to you all for a while  as we have finally found a house..after months of looking we have came across a place that needs total refurbishment & I mean total..lots of building, electrics and plenty more!
> At least I can make it just how I want it..but DH only agreed to purchase it if I agree to stop shopping!!!! &#58381;... now I need to tell my SA that I cant be coping with excited phone calls!... she currently had 4 new pairs for me-anyone a 36? X



I wear 35.5-36


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> Hey ladies..
> 
> I will be saying bye to you all for a while  as we have finally found a house..after months of looking we have came across a place that needs total refurbishment & I mean total..lots of building, electrics and plenty more!
> At least I can make it just how I want it..but DH only agreed to purchase it if I agree to stop shopping!!!! &#58381;... now I need to tell my SA that I cant be coping with excited phone calls!... she currently had 4 new pairs for me-anyone a 36? X



Congrats! 

Don't leave me! :cry: We can message Via FB. I won't be buying anymore for a while after this sales season either.

I will be good! I promise.


----------



## Clooky001

FlipDiver said:


> I wear 35.5-36



I got the text from her yesterday saying she has 4 new styles aside for me!!! Don't no what they are yet but I'll pm ya tomo once I've spoken to her &#57430;


----------



## Clooky001

Cityfashionista said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Don't leave me! :cry: We can message Via FB. I won't be buying anymore for a while after this sales season either.
> 
> I will be good! I promise.



Yes we can fb! &#57431; 
So happy but sad I can't shop / house more important thou. X


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ...I was just going through all the fabulous looking ladies in the CL outfit thread and was thinking how I look "nice" maybe 5% of the time and the rest of the time, I'm a complete  mess. I'd make a new thread and post photos except I don't have any -- it's not that I'm embarrassed given that I parade like that outside voluntarily and don't really care what people think but I just can't imagine taking the time for photos as it's usually early in the morning when I'm out with the dogs in whatever I happen to find near the door. (I only started taking photos of my shoes/bags/outfits after seeing others do it on tPF and thinking it was wonderful to be able to share that and later remember the "good times.")
> 
> I was just outside in my snappy striped PJs to let the pups out for the last time and my neighbor was pulling up and was nice enough to roll down his window and remind me of his favorite look of mine: it was this winter, around February and unseasonably cold for NOLA... I was wearing snazzy purple and white flower print PJ bottoms from Vicky's Secret, Burberry Pink galoshes, a mink coat, and a red cashmere hat. Oh, and did I mention I live downtown? Like, literally, smack dab in the middle of the city and while I walk the dogs, I pass dozens of well-dressed people on their way to their offices? From what I understand, he really got a kick out of that.
> 
> ...I told him that my outfit was clearly a success as he still remembers it four months later
> 
> That was my long-winded way of letting all of you fabulous ladies know how much I respect the effort you put into looking good every day and I think it's wonderful that you also take the time to support and compliment each other instead of tearing others down. I've found a wonderful sense of community here, especially on this part of the forum.





jenaywins said:


> On the other side of that coin, I have a great respect for people who just don't give a darn. Sometimes it sucks to always feel the need to be put together perfectly, lest be judged, KWIM?
> 
> Here's to your PJ pants.


I can totally relate. I love the sense of community on TPF. Women need to spend more time complimenting each other & less time being hateful and bitter. 

I also relate to what you said in regards to getting dressed. I don't spend a lot of time getting ready. Sometimes I'm a hit but sometimes I'm a miss. I really don't care what folks think. I care what I think. I've always been that way.

The outfit you descibed sounds like something I've worn when walking my yorkies.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> Yes we can fb! &#57431;
> So happy but sad I can't shop / house more important thou. X



Absolutely.

Don't worry I'll be in the same boat for a little while because we're moving back to NYC. 

We'll keep each other honest.


----------



## Cityfashionista

PeepToe said:


> I love this forum. I don't think I have ever seen so little drama on a board. Including men's boards! This place has become a Haven for me. I had to explain it to my husband recently because he thinks you ladies are bad influences  But, I do not share my little CL addiction with anyone I know. I am very blessed to be able to afford such luxuries but not many of my friends are. I did tell a few friends about a pair or 2 and I didn't get a nice response. So, I stopped talking about it to friends. I love that I can come here and share my love for these shoes with you ladies. As well as share in the excitement of your ladies purchases! /sappiness
> 
> Oh, please excuse any typos. I am on my iPad





Clooky001 said:


> I so agree, it's refreshing being able to chat freely about my purchases - I'm in the same boat as you PEEPTOE, I feel as if im bragging about my purchases when I talk to my mates about it... Their aways like "so where's this from, who's the desinger..blar blar blarr..." so now I keep them all for uses lot!! &#57431; x





chacci1 said:


> Ladies...I totally agree with you!  After I read Schnauzer's post, I couldn't help but think the same thing as both of you just stated.  Nobody understands my Passion for Louboutin shoes!  And, not many people want to hear about me talking about them either!!  (I actually just started a blog just so I had a place to post all the beautiful things that I love!!).
> Many just don't understand it and even if they claim to be shoe fans, they can't understand spending the money that I spend on Louboutins.  I just hate not being able to talk about it as much as I would like!  It's soooo nice to have this forum and I feel very lucky to have found it!  I feel like I could be personal friends with so many on this forum!



 Ladies.

I'm in 100% agreement. My friends have never understood my fashion obsession. I get called names like Hollywood, princess & such.

Some of it is bitter but I roll with it. It's nice to be able to talk about fashion & not get so much bitter resentment.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Clooky001 said:


> Yes we can fb! &#57431;
> So happy but sad I can't shop / house more important thou. X





Cityfashionista said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Don't worry I'll be in the same boat for a little while because we're moving back to NYC.
> 
> We'll keep each other honest.



Don't forget about me! I'll miss you ladies showing off your goods (that came out wrong ) too! I'm self-banning: for my b-day this year, I decided to take up horseback riding seriously, learn jumps and maybe dressage, and eventually buy a horse unless my hubby kills me first.


----------



## Nolia

I don't know whether to be tempted or grossed out by the Jenna Jameson shoes on ebay... 
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Jenna-Jamesons-B...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item4aabb1f27f#ht_704wt_905


----------



## aoqtpi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Don't forget about me! I'll miss you ladies showing off your goods (that came out wrong ) too! I'm self-banning: for my b-day this year, I decided to take up horseback riding seriously, learn jumps and maybe dressage, and eventually buy a horse unless my hubby kills me first.



I think I need to stop coming here too... over the past few months I've said "No more shoes!" several times but seeing all the new purchases makes me crave more!

Good luck with the equestrian! I used to do that when I was younger and *loved* it, but had to stop since it turns out I'm allergic to horses. Jumping was def my favourite. You're gonna have so much fun!


----------



## aoqtpi

Nolia said:


> I don't know whether to be tempted or grossed out by the Jenna Jameson shoes on ebay...
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Jenna-Jamesons-B...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item4aabb1f27f#ht_704wt_905



TBH, knowing they were worn by Jenna Jameson is def not a selling point for me. If anything, I find it a deterrent, but others obviously feel differently.


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Don't forget about me! I'll miss you ladies showing off your goods (that came out wrong ) too! I'm self-banning: for my b-day this year, I decided to take up horseback riding seriously, learn jumps and maybe dressage, and eventually buy a horse unless my hubby kills me first.



How could we?  You're awesome!

Horseback riding!  That's wonderful. I love horses.

Are you a rider? I've been riding a few times. One time DH & I went riding in Cancun. We were both heavy  at the time. DH's horse cried. I think mine wanted to cry too.:shame:

It was sad but a little funny.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Nolia said:


> I don't know whether to be tempted or grossed out by the Jenna Jameson shoes on ebay...
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Jenna-Jamesons-B...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item4aabb1f27f#ht_704wt_905





aoqtpi said:


> TBH, knowing they were worn by Jenna Jameson is def not a selling point for me. If anything, I find it a deterrent, but others obviously feel differently.



I know what you mean.  At least it isn't her undies...or mattress.


----------



## Clooky001

Cityfashionista said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Don't worry I'll be in the same boat for a little while because we're moving back to NYC.
> 
> We'll keep each other honest.



Yes we def need to keep each other on the straight & narrow!! Heheh &#57430;



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Don't forget about me! I'll miss you ladies showing off your goods (that came out wrong ) too! I'm self-banning: for my b-day this year, I decided to take up horseback riding seriously, learn jumps and maybe dressage, and eventually buy a horse unless my hubby kills me first.



No more sexy shoes for me...for a good few months &#57432;.
Yes get a horsey, I use to also ride competitively when I was younger (ponies - showjumping), I was so sad when I hit 16 as couldn't jump ponies no more and the horses never got a look in as was more into boys & partying..!!! Heheh... I sadly sold my last boy a few years back, when I fell pregnant with my little girl, but would love to get back into it! &#58373;  it's such good exercise. 



aoqtpi said:


> I think I need to stop coming here too... over the past few months I've said "No more shoes!" several times but seeing all the new purchases makes me crave more!
> 
> Good luck with the equestrian! I used to do that when I was younger and *loved* it, but had to stop since it turns out I'm allergic to horses. Jumping was def my favourite. You're gonna have so much fun!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

aoqtpi said:


> I think I need to stop coming here too... over the past few months I've said "No more shoes!" several times but seeing all the new purchases makes me crave more!
> 
> Good luck with the equestrian! I used to do that when I was younger and *loved* it, but had to stop since it turns out I'm allergic to horses. Jumping was def my favourite. You're gonna have so much fun!





Cityfashionista said:


> How could we? You're awesome!
> 
> Horseback riding! That's wonderful. I love horses.
> 
> Are you a rider? I've been riding a few times. One time DH & I went riding in Cancun. We were both heavy  at the time. DH's horse cried. I think mine wanted to cry too.
> 
> It was sad but a little funny.





Clooky001 said:


> Yes we def need to keep each other on the straight & narrow!! Heheh &#57430;
> 
> 
> 
> No more sexy shoes for me...for a good few months &#57432;.
> Yes get a horsey, I use to also ride competitively when I was younger (ponies - showjumping), I was so sad when I hit 16 as couldn't jump ponies no more and the horses never got a look in as was more into boys & partying..!!! Heheh... I sadly sold my last boy a few years back, when I fell pregnant with my little girl, but would love to get back into it! &#58373;  it's such good exercise.



I'm super excited! I visited the stables this afternoon unannounced just to make sure they were well kept and they were AMAZING! So many horses and very many workers, a few champions, and they also stable the NOPD horses (the ones that won't bat an eyelash if a bomb goes off as they work Bourbon Street during Mardi Gras ) and brought bags of apples and carrots... It was so much fun! My "test run" is tomorrow where they gauge my level -- I've ridden before and should still have good form but I need to progress from the basics (canter) to the more advanced levels. I want to take a few private lessons and then see about leasing a horse with someone... That way, I could ride anytime I wanted.

Here is my "riding outfit" -- I'm getting the helmet and pants tomorrow but I wonder if these boots have enough of a heel. I also accessorized with the Dior Saddle bag - seemed appropriate 







I fell in love with this one - she has my hair color but a light-blonde mane and tail... and was SO sweet!  






And here is another one eating carrots my new friends were feeding her: 






I brought about eight pounds of apples and as many carrots and we almost had a riot on our hands as we were distributing them --






I love horses!!!


----------



## PeepToe

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'm super excited! I visited the stables this afternoon unannounced just to make sure they were well kept and they were AMAZING! So many horses and very many workers, a few champions, and they also stable the NOPD horses (the ones that won't bat an eyelash if a bomb goes off as they work Bourbon Street during Mardi Gras ) and brought bags of apples and carrots... It was so much fun! My "test run" is tomorrow where they gauge my level -- I've ridden before and should still have good form but I need to progress from the basics (canter) to the more advanced levels. I want to take a few private lessons and then see about leasing a horse with someone... That way, I could ride anytime I wanted.
> 
> Here is my "riding outfit" -- I'm getting the helmet and pants tomorrow but I wonder if these boots have enough of a heel. I also accessorized with the Dior Saddle bag - seemed appropriate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fell in love with this one - she has my hair color but a light-blonde mane and tail... and was SO sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is another one eating carrots my new friends were feeding her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I brought about eight pounds of apples and as many carrots and we almost had a riot on our hands as we were distributing them --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love horses!!!



Jealous!!!! We owned horses growing up and I miss them more every day. Have fun!


----------



## inspiredgem

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Don't forget about me! I'll miss you ladies showing off your goods (that came out wrong ) too! I'm self-banning: for my b-day this year, I decided to take up horseback riding seriously, learn jumps and maybe dressage, and eventually buy a horse unless my hubby kills me first.



That's great - you'll have so much fun!

I've been riding since I was 12 and I still try to take a lesson every couple of weeks to stay sharp.  Plus, my horse (Inspired Gem) is still very young so she needs the training time too.


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'm super excited! I visited the stables this afternoon unannounced just to make sure they were well kept and they were AMAZING! So many horses and very many workers, a few champions, and they also stable the NOPD horses (the ones that won't bat an eyelash if a bomb goes off as they work Bourbon Street during Mardi Gras ) and brought bags of apples and carrots... It was so much fun! My "test run" is tomorrow where they gauge my level -- I've ridden before and should still have good form but I need to progress from the basics (canter) to the more advanced levels. I want to take a few private lessons and then see about leasing a horse with someone... That way, I could ride anytime I wanted.
> 
> Here is my "riding outfit" -- I'm getting the helmet and pants tomorrow but I wonder if these boots have enough of a heel. I also accessorized with the Dior Saddle bag - seemed appropriate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fell in love with this one - she has my hair color but a light-blonde mane and tail... and was SO sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is another one eating carrots my new friends were feeding her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I brought about eight pounds of apples and as many carrots and we almost had a riot on our hands as we were distributing them --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love horses!!!



I love these pictures! They are amazing! I took some riding lesson a while back. I really liked it but I didn't get far with it.

I think it's awesome that you're doing this.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

PeepToe said:


> Jealous!!!! We owned horses growing up and I miss them more every day. Have fun!



My husband's parents had horses for DECADES and got rid of them about five years before we got together. Talk about terrible timing 



inspiredgem said:


> That's great - you'll have so much fun!
> 
> I've been riding since I was 12 and I still try to take a lesson every couple of weeks to stay sharp.  Plus, my horse (Inspired Gem) is still very young so she needs the training time too.



I've always wanted to ride but my parents decided tennis was the way to go. Of course, I hated tennis... I would LOVE to own a horse but I have my student loans 



Cityfashionista said:


> I love these pictures! They are amazing! I took some riding lesson a while back. I really liked it but I didn't get far with it.
> 
> I think it's awesome that you're doing this.



Thank you! I'm so excited! I posted a ton more photos new facebook friend


----------



## Nolia

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'm super excited! I visited the stables this afternoon unannounced just to make sure they were well kept and they were AMAZING! So many horses and very many workers, a few champions, and they also stable the NOPD horses (the ones that won't bat an eyelash if a bomb goes off as they work Bourbon Street during Mardi Gras ) and brought bags of apples and carrots... It was so much fun! My "test run" is tomorrow where they gauge my level -- I've ridden before and should still have good form but I need to progress from the basics (canter) to the more advanced levels. I want to take a few private lessons and then see about leasing a horse with someone... That way, I could ride anytime I wanted.
> 
> Here is my "riding outfit" -- I'm getting the helmet and pants tomorrow but I wonder if these boots have enough of a heel. I also accessorized with the Dior Saddle bag - seemed appropriate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fell in love with this one - she has my hair color but a light-blonde mane and tail... and was SO sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is another one eating carrots my new friends were feeding her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I brought about eight pounds of apples and as many carrots and we almost had a riot on our hands as we were distributing them --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love horses!!!



Your outfit is too cute!!!!!! I LOVE that hat!!


----------



## PeepToe

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> My husband's parents had horses for DECADES and got rid of them about five years before we got together. Talk about terrible timing


How dare they!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Nolia said:


> Your outfit is too cute!!!!!! I LOVE that hat!!



Thank you! I live in hats as redheads + the sun are a bad combo 



PeepToe said:


> How dare they!



I know, right?! But they had a pretty good reason: his mom was out riding one day and her horse saw a snake and spooked, she fell and broke 14 bones and was in a coma for 4 days. And it's not like she was inexperienced - they've had horses for decades. DH doesn't want me to ride but his mom (who doesn't remember a thing) thinks it's a wonderful idea... I'll do my best to be careful of course but there are risks to everything. And this is definitely a passion... I'm already looking at Friesans


----------



## PeepToe

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you! I live in hats as redheads + the sun are a bad combo
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right?! But they had a pretty good reason: his mom was out riding one day and her horse saw a snake and spooked, she fell and broke 14 bones and was in a coma for 4 days. And it's not like she was inexperienced - they've had horses for decades. DH doesn't want me to ride but his mom (who doesn't remember a thing) thinks it's a wonderful idea... I'll do my best to be careful of course but there are risks to everything. And this is definitely a passion... I'm already looking at Friesans


I feel ya, I am a redhead too. And I avoid the sun like the plague. 

That's really scary, I am glad she is ok. My sister still owns and rides every day. She recently was thrown and broke her arm in half. It was horrible. Horses can be very dangerous, so take it slow and easy.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

PeepToe said:


> I feel ya, I am a redhead too. And I avoid the sun like the plague.
> 
> That's really scary, I am glad she is ok. My sister still owns and rides every day. She recently was thrown and broke her arm in half. It was horrible. Horses can be very dangerous, so take it slow and easy.



Will do! I hope your sister is better and that her arm heals soon! And no more accidents!!


----------



## BattyBugs

This is me, too, SC. I am usually in jeans & a tee, even if I am wearing my CLs, Louis Vuitton shoes, Prada, etc and carrying a designer bag. I just don't really cafe, since even when I try to dress it up,I still end up looking a mess. 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ...I was just going through all the fabulous looking ladies in the CL outfit thread and was thinking how I look "nice" maybe 5% of the time and the rest of the time, I'm a complete  mess. I'd make a new thread and post photos except I don't have any -- it's not that I'm embarrassed given that I parade like that outside voluntarily and don't really care what people think but I just can't imagine taking the time for photos as it's usually early in the morning when I'm out with the dogs in whatever I happen to find near the door. (I only started taking photos of my shoes/bags/outfits after seeing others do it on tPF and thinking it was wonderful to be able to share that and later remember the "good times.")
> 
> I was just outside in my snappy striped PJs to let the pups out for the last time and my neighbor was pulling up and was nice enough to roll down his window and remind me of his favorite look of mine: it was this winter, around February and unseasonably cold for NOLA... I was wearing snazzy purple and white flower print PJ bottoms from Vicky's Secret, Burberry Pink galoshes, a mink coat, and a red cashmere hat. Oh, and did I mention I live downtown? Like, literally, smack dab in the middle of the city and while I walk the dogs, I pass dozens of well-dressed people on their way to their offices? From what I understand, he really got a kick out of that.
> 
> ...I told him that my outfit was clearly a success as he still remembers it four months later
> 
> That was my long-winded way of letting all of you fabulous ladies know how much I respect the effort you put into looking good every day and I think it's wonderful that you also take the time to support and compliment each other instead of tearing others down. I've found a wonderful sense of community here, especially on this part of the forum.


----------



## inspiredgem

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you! I live in hats as redheads + the sun are a bad combo
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right?! But they had a pretty good reason: his mom was out riding one day and her horse saw a snake and spooked, she fell and broke 14 bones and was in a coma for 4 days. And it's not like she was inexperienced - they've had horses for decades. DH doesn't want me to ride but his mom (who doesn't remember a thing) thinks it's a wonderful idea... I'll do my best to be careful of course but there are risks to everything. And this is definitely a passion... *I'm already looking at Friesans *



Since we're all enablers here ...

This is my trainer's baby.  He was born on March 31st


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

inspiredgem said:


> Since we're all enablers here ...
> 
> This is my trainer's baby.  He was born on March 31st



Oh you tease!! 

He's gorgeous! I LOVE black horses-- must be from when I read Black Beauty when I was a little girl 

My dream horse is an Andalusian but I need to earn him first by learning how to be a better rider. I shouldn't even be THINKING of ownership yet but I'm always running before the wagon 

Thanks for sharing such a beautiful photo

EDIT: I was writing on my iPad and misspelled Freisian :shame:


----------



## aoqtpi

inspiredgem said:


> Since we're all enablers here ...
> 
> This is my trainer's baby.  He was born on March 31st


OMG he's beautiful! What a regal breed!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^ I know, right? Andalusians are called the horses of kings... and a mix of Andalusian and a Freisian is called a Warlander. Now THAT'S a horse name!


----------



## Nieners

Just stopping by to say hi! What a long time it has been  
I don't even recognise the people posting here haha but nice to meet you all!


----------



## BattyBugs

Good to see you. Well, I am back in So. Calif. We made it to my parent's house yesterday evening. I'll be flying home on Monday, cleaning up my house and then getting ready for our trip to Ontario, Canada at the end of the month.


----------



## aoqtpi

BattyBugs said:


> Good to see you. Well, I am back in So. Calif. We made it to my parent's house yesterday evening. I'll be flying home on Monday, cleaning up my house and then getting ready for our trip to *Ontario, Canada* at the end of the month.



Woot!


----------



## BattyBugs

We will be up there for over a week. My DH's family lives in Lucknow, which isn't too terribly far from Toronto. I did tell DH that while I hadn't planned to attend any meets, I still might want to get together with some of you ladies for coffee, lunch, dinner, etc.


----------



## Dessye

battybugs said:


> we will be up there for over a week. My dh's family lives in lucknow, which isn't too terribly far from toronto. I did tell dh that while i hadn't planned to attend any meets, i still might want to get together with some of you ladies for coffee, lunch, dinner, etc.


 
Yay!


----------



## BattyBugs

I know that we will be up there for the July 1st weekend, for sure. His extended family has a reunion on that weekend every year & this is the first time we will be able to make it. I won't know for sure when we are heading up there, until my DH gets his flights booked to come home. It should be around the last week in June, for a week or two. If you are in the area and would like to try to get together...PM me.


----------



## aoqtpi

BattyBugs said:


> I know that we will be up there for the July 1st weekend, for sure. His extended family has a reunion on that weekend every year & this is the first time we will be able to make it. I won't know for sure when we are heading up there, until my DH gets his flights booked to come home. It should be around the last week in June, for a week or two. If you are in the area and would like to try to get together...PM me.



If you're around June 25 a few of us are meeting up in Toronto for lunch and shopping


----------



## Nolia

Daaaaaammmit!...

I'm about the same height as Kim Kardashian and very similar measurements (35 - 26 - 36) ...

And almost every picture I see of her recently, she's rocking the Daffs...

dagnamit.......


----------



## BattyBugs

aoqtpi said:


> If you're around June 25 a few of us are meeting up in Toronto for lunch and shopping



I am sure we won't be up there by the 25th (darn it!). My DH will most likely just be getting home & then we have the 2 day drive to make. It is too bad, since it would be fun to make another meet.


----------



## mirrius

I really want to buy Christian Louboutin Beauty 100 leather pumps. But I've only seen this model at NAP, but they did not have my size  How come they are the only one that carry that model? Do you know where else can I find one?


----------



## PeepToe

mirrius said:


> I really want to buy Christian Louboutin Beauty 100 leather pumps. But I've only seen this model at NAP, but they did not have my size  How come they are the only one that carry that model? Do you know where else can I find one?


You can post and find more help here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/help-me-find-style-size-post-requests-here-568674.html


----------



## mirrius

PeepToe said:


> You can post and find more help here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/help-me-find-style-size-post-requests-here-568674.html


 
OK, thanks a ton. New here


----------



## Nolia

Is the Daff a double platform Rolando?


----------



## jancedtif

Nieners said:


> Just stopping by to say hi! What a long time it has been
> I don't even recognise the people posting here haha but nice to meet you all!



Howdy!


----------



## BattyBugs

Okay, I am finally home & will be trying to put my house back together, before I have the pleasure of having a wonderful TPF come up to visit (and shop) for a few days. After that, it will be off to Canada, most likely leaving on the 25th.


----------



## Miss T.

Nolia said:


> Daaaaaammmit!...
> 
> I'm about the same height as Kim Kardashian and very similar measurements (35 - 26 - 36) ...
> 
> And almost every picture I see of her recently, she's rocking the Daffs...
> 
> dagnamit.......



Go for it!


----------



## hazeltt

Anyone feel that the CL subforum is a little "slow" these days? Other than the sales thread, there seems to be very minimal new posts. And many of the ladies that used to post aren't posting anymore.


----------



## FlipDiver

hazeltt said:


> Anyone feel that the CL subforum is a little "slow" these days? Other than the sales thread, there seems to be very minimal new posts. And many of the ladies that used to post aren't posting anymore.



I post  I'm still kind of a newbie though...

Question: I have to attend a baby shower Sunday luncheon at a fancy schmancy country club... Would it be inappropriate to wear an HL dress and pair of CLs?  I attached pics of some of my knee length HL dresses (and skirt), which I would pair with a cardi to cover up top... (I have mod pics in my collection thread http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-into-flipdivers-cl-collection-665786-33.html - I also have a shorter vneck jade dress that's probably too risque for that event) 

What do you all think?


----------



## Nolia

FlipDiver said:


> I post  I'm still kind of a newbie though...
> 
> Question: I have to attend a baby shower Sunday luncheon at a fancy schmancy country club... Would it be inappropriate to wear an HL dress and pair of CLs?  I attached pics of some of my knee length HL dresses (and skirt), which I would pair with a cardi to cover up top... (I have mod pics in my collection thread http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-into-flipdivers-cl-collection-665786-33.html - I also have a shorter vneck jade dress that's probably too risque for that event)
> 
> What do you all think?



For a Sunday luncheon, I'm thinking at MOST the skirt with a cardi cover up.  Your instincts are right, the others do seem a tad too much.


----------



## FlipDiver

Nolia said:


> For a Sunday luncheon, I'm thinking at MOST the skirt with a cardi cover up.  Your instincts are right, the others do seem a tad too much.



True... plus it's a BABY shower after all, haha 

I just want to get a lot of use out of these dresses!  I guess I shall have to force my hubby to take me out on fancy date nights out more often...


----------



## aoqtpi

FlipDiver said:


> True... plus it's a BABY shower after all, haha
> 
> I just want to get a lot of use out of these dresses!  I guess I shall have to force my hubby to take me out on fancy date nights out more often...



After seeing you in your HLs, I'd think your hubby would make up excuses/events to see you in them


----------



## aoqtpi

I had previously read on this forum that after the Very Galaxys Msr Louboutin had said that the amount of effort that went into sewing all the sequins on was too great, and that this type of design would be discontinued. Does anybody know if Msr decided against this? Or was whoever posted that mistaken? I'm just curious; I'm so glad he decided not to discontinue these types of shoes as the Sobeks are amazing!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

.... I was vacuuming my shoe shelves today (what I wouldn't give for display cabinets!! In fact, I've already put my foot down and said we're getting them - DH just nodded) and I realized that I've sunk thousands upon thousands into shoes and was (am) quite happy about it. Seriously, no regrets. However, just last week I was looking into riding boots and a pair I liked that retails at $500 was on sale for $350 and I hesitated instead of puling the trigger and they sold out in a millisecond... Does this happen to anyone else? I can spend $1300 on a pair of pumps and not bat an eyelash but suddenly $350 for riding boots is too much? Absolutely no logic to it. I rationalized it by saying I can't really ride well yet so I can always invest in a really nice pair of riding boots when I reach a personal milestone on a horse (like jumping it) and until then, no need to get fancy. On the other hand, since I learned how to walk in heels a while ago, I can continue to reward myself with shoes I love. 

... sorry for the rambling musings. I was just curious if everyone had these moments of splurging on one thing but being cheap about something else, regardless how closely related or if it was just me.


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> .... I was vacuuming my shoe shelves today (what I wouldn't give for display cabinets!! In fact, I've already put my foot down and said we're getting them - DH just nodded) and I realized that I've sunk thousands upon thousands into shoes and was (am) quite happy about it. Seriously, no regrets. However, just last week I was looking into riding boots and a pair I liked that retails at $500 was on sale for $350 and I hesitated instead of puling the trigger and they sold out in a millisecond... Does this happen to anyone else? I can spend $1300 on a pair of pumps and not bat an eyelash but suddenly $350 for riding boots is too much? Absolutely no logic to it. I rationalized it by saying I can't really ride well yet so I can always invest in a really nice pair of riding boots when I reach a personal milestone on a horse (like jumping it) and until then, no need to get fancy. On the other hand, since I learned how to walk in heels a while ago, I can continue to reward myself with shoes I love.
> 
> ... sorry for the rambling musings. I was just curious if everyone had these moments of splurging on one thing but being cheap about something else, regardless how closely related or if it was just me.



I'm the exact same way. For some reason, anything under $1k when it comes to shoes seems reasonable, but I'll be darned if I don't spend TONS of time looking for a coupon code for a damn $245 order from Revolve.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> I'm the exact same way. For some reason, anything under $1k when it comes to shoes seems reasonable, but I'll be darned if I don't spend TONS of time looking for a coupon code for a damn $245 order from Revolve.



hahahhaha me too!! I was so excited when I found that coupon for that Jay Godfrey dress  

But seriously, looking back on it, I'm like, why the heck did I make a big deal out of $350 for boots?! I've spent more on flats... I'm a dumb-dumb.  I'm glad I'm not the only one though


----------



## AEGIS

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> .... I was vacuuming my shoe shelves today (what I wouldn't give for display cabinets!! In fact, I've already put my foot down and said we're getting them - DH just nodded) and I realized that I've sunk thousands upon thousands into shoes and was (am) quite happy about it. Seriously, no regrets. However, just last week I was looking into riding boots and a pair I liked that retails at $500 was on sale for $350 and I hesitated instead of puling the trigger and they sold out in a millisecond... Does this happen to anyone else? I can spend $1300 on a pair of pumps and not bat an eyelash but suddenly $350 for riding boots is too much? Absolutely no logic to it. I rationalized it by saying I can't really ride well yet so I can always invest in a really nice pair of riding boots when I reach a personal milestone on a horse (like jumping it) and until then, no need to get fancy. On the other hand, since I learned how to walk in heels a while ago, I can continue to reward myself with shoes I love.
> 
> ... sorry for the rambling musings. I was just curious if everyone had these moments of splurging on one thing but being cheap about something else, regardless how closely related or if it was just me.




i didn't want to spend $150 on this really bright woven d&b bag  that is really perfect for summer. i was like, i will come back in a month when it's on sale. 

pathetic


----------



## dragonzuo

Good Title for Christian Louboutin and For this hot Summer
Hey guys come on , let's go for it !


----------



## PetitColibri

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> .... I was vacuuming my shoe shelves today (what I wouldn't give for display cabinets!! In fact, I've already put my foot down and said we're getting them - DH just nodded) and I realized that I've sunk thousands upon thousands into shoes and was (am) quite happy about it. Seriously, no regrets. However, just last week I was looking into riding boots and a pair I liked that retails at $500 was on sale for $350 and I hesitated instead of puling the trigger and they sold out in a millisecond... Does this happen to anyone else? I can spend $1300 on a pair of pumps and not bat an eyelash but suddenly $350 for riding boots is too much? Absolutely no logic to it. I rationalized it by saying I can't really ride well yet so I can always invest in a really nice pair of riding boots when I reach a personal milestone on a horse (like jumping it) and until then, no need to get fancy. On the other hand, since I learned how to walk in heels a while ago, I can continue to reward myself with shoes I love.
> 
> ... sorry for the rambling musings. I was just curious if everyone had these moments of splurging on one thing but being cheap about something else, regardless how closely related or if it was just me.



I'm exactly the same !
I'm still hesitating over a pair of reabok easy tone (almost 100) because of the price but I don't mind paying 900 a pair of Louboutin... (even though I go to work every morning walking !)
I even found myself hesitating when I found a UHG of mine on ebay at 200 ! it was a steal !
I'm so glad I finally came to reason and got it 
I still don't understand why I'm acting this way...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... OK... completely off topic now but those cheaper riding boots I settled for? They just arrived and I couldn't get them on my foot. And I went a size UP!

I managed to finally shove the right one on with a prayer and what must've been Crisco but the left was no-go no matter what I did. And then taking the right off? I had to call my husband to come home from work... Embarrassing much?   

He won't let me live this one down

EDIT: the boot I was GOING to buy just popped back up on 6pm.com so I bought it -- the Ariat Volant... I hope I can make that 8 work.


----------



## aoqtpi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... OK... completely off topic now but those cheaper riding boots I settled for? They just arrived and I couldn't get them on my foot. And I went a size UP!
> 
> I managed to finally shove the right one on with a prayer and what must've been Crisco but the left was no-go no matter what I did. And then taking the right off? *I had to call my husband to come home from work...* Embarrassing much?
> 
> He won't let me live this one down
> 
> EDIT: the boot I was GOING to buy just popped back up on 6pm.com so I bought it -- the Ariat Volant... I hope I can make that 8 work.



:lolots: Glad to hear you got it off! I had a similar mishap with a tube dress in a changeroom the other day. I had no idea what to do!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

aoqtpi said:


> :lolots: Glad to hear you got it off! I had a similar mishap with a tube dress in a changeroom the other day. I had no idea what to do!



at least they didn't cut it off 

Thankfully he works only two blocks away so he came home fairly quickly (he was in a meeting - oopsies) but this was a verifiable emergency and I was starting to panic, hobbling around the house in one boot


----------



## jeNYC

hi everyone...im so bored at work!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Totally OT, but I'm hating this game!  Having Long Island Iced Teas to ease the pai.


----------



## jenayb

Ugh. Boston.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I wasn't in the mood for anything in the fridge so we went to grab dinner in the Quarter tonight and I couldn't help myself -- had to play with my newest toy. I literally stepped out of the car and before the door even closed I'd gotten my first compliment on the Lady Clous. By the end of the night, I racked up four more compliments and a woman took a photo of my feet which was creepy but strangely flattering... Seriously, these are the most complimented pair of shoes EVER.


----------



## PeepToe

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I wasn't in the mood for anything in the fridge so we went to grab dinner in the Quarter tonight and I couldn't help myself -- had to play with my newest toy. I literally stepped out of the car and before the door even closed I'd gotten my first compliment on the Lady Clous. By the end of the night, I racked up four more compliments and a woman took a photo of my feet which was creepy but strangely flattering... Seriously, these are the most complimented pair of shoes EVER.



I've worn my Alti spikes twice to dinner and a bar. Both times, I have had multiple girls come outside before I make it in (usually waiting for DH to park) to tell me how much they love them. None of my non-spiked shoes get that much attention!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

PeepToe said:


> I've worn my Alti spikes twice to dinner and a bar. Both times, I have had multiple girls come outside before I make it in (usually waiting for DH to park) to tell me how much they love them. None of my non-spiked shoes get that much attention!



who knew all I needed were spikes?


----------



## PeepToe

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> who knew all I needed were spikes?


----------



## CMP86

Life has been a little crazy lately. Between just the normal routine of having a newborn and having a newborn with special needs. Edmund is almost 7 weeks and he has seen his pediatrician 4 times, been to Seattle Children's Hospital 4 times and had one urgent care visit. Feeding is going well he is now 22in and just over 10lbs up from 20in 7lbs 3oz at birth.

Monday he got his NAM (nasal alveolar molding). The point of the NAM is to help reshape the palate to as close to a normal mouth as possible It was by far one of the hardest things to witness. The dentist put it in and was taping it in place and Edmund did nothing but gag for 10 minutes. The gap in his palate is 2.5cm and it needs to get down as close to .5cm as possible before they will do the lip repair surgery. We had it scheduled for August 5th but the dentist says that he will definitely be wearing the NAM for at least 12 weeks.

He has to wear the NAM all the time and we have to take it out 2 times a day to clean it. Thank god he won't remember any of this later.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

CMP86 said:


> Life has been a little crazy lately. Between just the normal routine of having a newborn and having a newborn with special needs. Edmund is almost 7 weeks and he has seen his pediatrician 4 times, been to Seattle Children's Hospital 4 times and had one urgent care visit. Feeding is going well he is now 22in and just over 10lbs up from 20in 7lbs 3oz at birth.
> 
> Monday he got his NAM (nasal alveolar molding). The point of the NAM is to help reshape the palate to as close to a normal mouth as possible It was by far one of the hardest things to witness. The dentist put it in and was taping it in place and Edmund did nothing but gag for 10 minutes. The gap in his palate is 2.5cm and it needs to get down as close to .5cm as possible before they will do the lip repair surgery. We had it scheduled for August 5th but the dentist says that he will definitely be wearing the NAM for at least 12 weeks.
> 
> He has to wear the NAM all the time and we have to take it out 2 times a day to clean it. Thank god he won't remember any of this later.



wow, I'm really sorry you and the little guy have to go through that but I hope it goes well and he'll be better soon!


----------



## Cityfashionista

CMP86 said:


> Life has been a little crazy lately. Between just the normal routine of having a newborn and having a newborn with special needs. Edmund is almost 7 weeks and he has seen his pediatrician 4 times, been to Seattle Children's Hospital 4 times and had one urgent care visit. Feeding is going well he is now 22in and just over 10lbs up from 20in 7lbs 3oz at birth.
> 
> Monday he got his NAM (nasal alveolar molding). The point of the NAM is to help reshape the palate to as close to a normal mouth as possible It was by far one of the hardest things to witness. The dentist put it in and was taping it in place and Edmund did nothing but gag for 10 minutes. The gap in his palate is 2.5cm and it needs to get down as close to .5cm as possible before they will do the lip repair surgery. We had it scheduled for August 5th but the dentist says that he will definitely be wearing the NAM for at least 12 weeks.
> 
> He has to wear the NAM all the time and we have to take it out 2 times a day to clean it. Thank god he won't remember any of this later.


 
Poor sweet baby! I'm glad he wont remember this. I hope everything turns out well. I wish the best for the both of you


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I wasn't in the mood for anything in the fridge so we went to grab dinner in the Quarter tonight and I couldn't help myself -- had to play with my newest toy. I literally stepped out of the car and before the door even closed I'd gotten my first compliment on the Lady Clous. By the end of the night, I racked up four more compliments and a woman took a photo of my feet which was creepy but strangely flattering... Seriously, these are the most complimented pair of shoes EVER.


 

I've only worn my Ruby LCs once. My Dafs get the most attention.


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> .... I was vacuuming my shoe shelves today (what I wouldn't give for display cabinets!! In fact, I've already put my foot down and said we're getting them - DH just nodded) and I realized that I've sunk thousands upon thousands into shoes and was (am) quite happy about it. Seriously, no regrets. However, just last week I was looking into riding boots and a pair I liked that retails at $500 was on sale for $350 and I hesitated instead of puling the trigger and they sold out in a millisecond... Does this happen to anyone else? I can spend $1300 on a pair of pumps and not bat an eyelash but suddenly $350 for riding boots is too much? Absolutely no logic to it. I rationalized it by saying I can't really ride well yet so I can always invest in a really nice pair of riding boots when I reach a personal milestone on a horse (like jumping it) and until then, no need to get fancy. On the other hand, since I learned how to walk in heels a while ago, I can continue to reward myself with shoes I love.
> 
> ... sorry for the rambling musings. I was just curious if everyone had these moments of splurging on one thing but being cheap about something else, regardless how closely related or if it was just me.


 


jenaywins said:


> I'm the exact same way. For some reason, anything under $1k when it comes to shoes seems reasonable, but I'll be darned if I don't spend TONS of time looking for a coupon code for a damn $245 order from Revolve.


 


AEGIS said:


> i didn't want to spend $150 on this really bright woven d&b bag that is really perfect for summer. i was like, i will come back in a month when it's on sale.
> 
> pathetic


 


PetitColibri said:


> I'm exactly the same !
> I'm still hesitating over a pair of reabok easy tone (almost 100) because of the price but I don't mind paying 900 a pair of Louboutin... (even though I go to work every morning walking !)
> I even found myself hesitating when I found a UHG of mine on ebay at 200 ! it was a steal !
> I'm so glad I finally came to reason and got it
> I still don't understand why I'm acting this way...


 

I'm so cheap. :shame: I'm always trying ot stretch a dollar.


----------



## BattyBugs

Edmund looks so sad, but think how grateful he will be that you took care of this while he is so young (and won't remember). You are such a good mommy, CMP.


----------



## PeepToe

BattyBugs said:


> Edmund looks so sad, but think how grateful he will be that you took care of this while he is so young (and won't remember). You are such a good mommy, CMP.



I agree. I know it seems awful now, but he will thank you when he is older for being such a strong mommy!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> Ugh. Boston.



Heartbroken. I hate to say it, but Boston deserved the win. The Canucks... I don't even know what they were doing. 




CMP86 said:


> Life has been a little crazy lately. Between just the normal routine of having a newborn and having a newborn with special needs. Edmund is almost 7 weeks and he has seen his pediatrician 4 times, been to Seattle Children's Hospital 4 times and had one urgent care visit. Feeding is going well he is now 22in and just over 10lbs up from 20in 7lbs 3oz at birth.
> 
> Monday he got his NAM (nasal alveolar molding). The point of the NAM is to help reshape the palate to as close to a normal mouth as possible It was by far one of the hardest things to witness. The dentist put it in and was taping it in place and Edmund did nothing but gag for 10 minutes. The gap in his palate is 2.5cm and it needs to get down as close to .5cm as possible before they will do the lip repair surgery. We had it scheduled for August 5th but the dentist says that he will definitely be wearing the NAM for at least 12 weeks.
> 
> He has to wear the NAM all the time and we have to take it out 2 times a day to clean it. Thank god he won't remember any of this later.




Aww, poor lil guy! I hope the gap closes quicker than expected so he can have his surgery soon!


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> Heartbroken. I hate to say it, but Boston deserved the win. The Canucks... I don't even know what they were doing


 
... This actually makes me ashamed. 

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/mu...hl-vancouver-canucks-fans-riot/content.1.html


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> ... This actually makes me ashamed.
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/mu...hl-vancouver-canucks-fans-riot/content.1.html



This is what i like to call instant karma

http://www.tmz.com/2011/06/16/vancouver-riot-stanley-cup-canucks-boston-bruins-flash-bang-grenade/


----------



## jeshika

Hi ladies! I am back from my travels!!! Man, it's so nice to be home. 

*CMP*, I hope you are hanging there alright.  It must be so hard to watch but it's a good thing that he won't remember it. My cousin went through the same thing when he was born and he is absolutely fine today.


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> ... This actually makes me ashamed.
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/mu...hl-vancouver-canucks-fans-riot/content.1.html



Oh yeah. I am horrified by those riots. We lost. It's incredibly disappointing, but in no way justification for the destruction and looting that occurred last night. I am very embarrassed at how this reflects on Canadians.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

aoqtpi said:


> Oh yeah. I am horrified by those riots. We lost. It's incredibly disappointing, but in no way justification for the destruction and looting that occurred last night. I am very embarrassed at how this reflects on Canadians.



Oh come on... it doesn't reflect on Canadians at all. There are idiots everywhere, in every country. The Brits are notorious for their fighting when their football team loses but does anyone actually think less of the British? And I love Canada (GO McGill! )! They may take their hockey a bit more seriously than warranted (in my non-Canadian opinion!) but they're still a friendly, kind people overall. I hope the morons that did it get arrested and are forced to pay for the damage they caused but otherwise, it's just young idiots doing what they do best: being young idiots


----------



## indypup

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> .... I was vacuuming my shoe shelves today (what I wouldn't give for display cabinets!! In fact, I've already put my foot down and said we're getting them - DH just nodded) and I realized that I've sunk thousands upon thousands into shoes and was (am) quite happy about it. Seriously, no regrets. However, just last week I was looking into riding boots and a pair I liked that retails at $500 was on sale for $350 and I hesitated instead of puling the trigger and they sold out in a millisecond... Does this happen to anyone else? I can spend $1300 on a pair of pumps and not bat an eyelash but suddenly $350 for riding boots is too much? Absolutely no logic to it. I rationalized it by saying I can't really ride well yet so I can always invest in a really nice pair of riding boots when I reach a personal milestone on a horse (like jumping it) and until then, no need to get fancy. On the other hand, since I learned how to walk in heels a while ago, I can continue to reward myself with shoes I love.
> 
> ... sorry for the rambling musings. I was just curious if everyone had these moments of splurging on one thing but being cheap about something else, regardless how closely related or if it was just me.


I almost never post anymore, but I caught this... I ride!  

Have you owned a pair of tall boots before?  Getting them on and off is still a b*tch even for my super worn pair.  I always need assistance from the BF when it comes to removal!  Plus, breaking them in is even worse... SO not looking forward to that part of my next pair!  If you end up with a pair with no zipper (beware, some zippers are known to break), get a pair of boot hooks and one of these too.

http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-3733&ids=308751501

Anyway, I would not invest too heavily in them yet.  You can get perfectly comfortable and well-made boots for around $200-300 (look into Ovation too) and definitely check out Ebay for boots too-- some girls sell their used show boots and those would be an awesome option for schooling since they're in great shape.  I have been wearing the same beat up field boots for years and will continue to wear them until they poop out!  Once I start showing again, though, I'll need to get another pair and leave them as show only boots.

Ariats are always fabulous and super comfy, but I find them to be very TTS.  I am a TTS 7 and I wear a 7 in Ariats).  If you plan on showing, you won't be able to wear the Volants in the show ring.  What are your riding goals-- do you want to compete?  What style are you most interested in?


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> This is what i like to call instant karma
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2011/06/16/vancouver-riot-stanley-cup-canucks-boston-bruins-flash-bang-grenade/



:giggles:


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> ... This actually makes me ashamed.
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/mu...hl-vancouver-canucks-fans-riot/content.1.html


 
Me too!!!!   It makes us Canadians look bad!


----------



## Dessye

CMP86 said:


> Life has been a little crazy lately. Between just the normal routine of having a newborn and having a newborn with special needs. Edmund is almost 7 weeks and he has seen his pediatrician 4 times, been to Seattle Children's Hospital 4 times and had one urgent care visit. Feeding is going well he is now 22in and just over 10lbs up from 20in 7lbs 3oz at birth.
> 
> Monday he got his NAM (nasal alveolar molding). The point of the NAM is to help reshape the palate to as close to a normal mouth as possible It was by far one of the hardest things to witness. The dentist put it in and was taping it in place and Edmund did nothing but gag for 10 minutes. The gap in his palate is 2.5cm and it needs to get down as close to .5cm as possible before they will do the lip repair surgery. We had it scheduled for August 5th but the dentist says that he will definitely be wearing the NAM for at least 12 weeks.
> 
> He has to wear the NAM all the time and we have to take it out 2 times a day to clean it. Thank god he won't remember any of this later.


 
Aww...  I hope everything goes smoothly and that he will have his surgery soon!   Yes, he will remember nothing and you won't even be able to tell!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

indypup said:


> I almost never post anymore, but I caught this... I ride!
> 
> Have you owned a pair of tall boots before?  Getting them on and off is still a b*tch even for my super worn pair.  I always need assistance from the BF when it comes to removal!  Plus, breaking them in is even worse... SO not looking forward to that part of my next pair!  If you end up with a pair with no zipper (beware, some zippers are known to break), get a pair of boot hooks and one of these too.
> 
> http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-3733&ids=308751501
> 
> Anyway, I would not invest too heavily in them yet.  You can get perfectly comfortable and well-made boots for around $200-300 (look into Ovation too) and definitely check out Ebay for boots too-- some girls sell their used show boots and those would be an awesome option for schooling since they're in great shape.  I have been wearing the same beat up field boots for years and will continue to wear them until they poop out!  Once I start showing again, though, I'll need to get another pair and leave them as show only boots.
> 
> Ariats are always fabulous and super comfy, but I find them to be very TTS.  I am a TTS 7 and I wear a 7 in Ariats).  If you plan on showing, you won't be able to wear the Volants in the show ring.  What are your riding goals-- do you want to compete?  What style are you most interested in?



Well, I'm far from showing  I thought that if I went for the all black version (and got super good super fast), the judges wouldn't give a damn? They're black boots? 

Anyway, my goals are: to enjoy myself. I know how to ride and I've ridden Western. I'm now learning English as it's very elegant in my opinion. Will I compete? No clue. Right now, I'd like my thighs not to shake after I get off the horse  

The reason I went for the Volant is that I read the reviews and everyone said there was no break-in period and it was like walking on gel. I was sold. Plus, they come with a zipper. I also read that some Ariat boots run large so I thought maybe I'd get away with an 8 but if not, I'll send it back and buy a larger size. 

I'm OK buying pre-owned Loubies but I can't imagine buying pre-owned riding boots... something about someone else having sweated in them for hours at a time.... not for me. I guess my main goal is having something comfortable (vented is NIIIIIIICE for my climate) and well-made that I could take as far as I went myself as I improved. I guess if I can't compete in them that's a downside but as I'm not exactly in line for competition, I'll deal with it -- I just want them to fit 

Thank you for taking the time to post about your experience! I'd love to know more about your horse and how you ride


----------



## indypup

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Well, I'm far from showing  I thought that if I went for the all black version (and got super good super fast), the judges wouldn't give a damn? They're black boots?
> 
> Anyway, my goals are: to enjoy myself. I know how to ride and I've ridden Western. I'm now learning English as it's very elegant in my opinion. Will I compete? No clue. Right now, I'd like my thighs not to shake after I get off the horse
> 
> The reason I went for the Volant is that I read the reviews and everyone said there was no break-in period and it was like walking on gel. I was sold. Plus, they come with a zipper. I also read that some Ariat boots run large so I thought maybe I'd get away with an 8 but if not, I'll send it back and buy a larger size.
> 
> I'm OK buying pre-owned Loubies but I can't imagine buying pre-owned riding boots... something about someone else having sweated in them for hours at a time.... not for me. I guess my main goal is having something comfortable (vented is NIIIIIIICE for my climate) and well-made that I could take as far as I went myself as I improved. I guess if I can't compete in them that's a downside but as I'm not exactly in line for competition, I'll deal with it -- I just want them to fit
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to post about your experience! I'd love to know more about your horse and how you ride



They'd probably be fine for schooling shows, but it's mostly up to where you're showing and what your trainer says.  I would definitely recommend a more classic boot for show, but I think these are perfect for what you're doing now!  You'll be grateful for the lack of break-in period for sure!  I hope they fit because that was a VERY good deal.

I don't have my own horse yet (still in college and finances do NOT allow this kind of money pit), but I ride several and am in the process of training one to *hopefully* event.  Of course, school and work restrict time greatly.   Eventually I'd like to buy an off the track Thoroughbred and retrain him for dressage or eventing.  The horse in my avatar is an older Quarter Horse who needs his butt kicked with exercise every now and then.   It's actually his pasture buddy that I'm hoping to compete with.  I just need to find a good dressage trainer that will kick MY butt!!


----------



## PetitColibri

jenaywins said:


> :giggles:



looking at you signature, did you score the Frutti Frutti ? 
if so, nice job !


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Ladies, I'm rarely serious so sorry for the mood killer but I wanted to share this with you: 

I LOVE animals so after the Japanese Earthquake and subsequent disasters, I donated money to ARK (Animal Relief Kansai) to help save animals that had been abandoned within the "danger zone." I get daily updates from them and wanted to share this because there is something you can do to help save them EVEN if you aren't in a financial position to donate: the problem is that the Japanese government will not allow rescue groups to go into the affected area to collect those animals who have been left behind. Some have already starved and those that are still alive are very ill and can only get more ill from the effects of radiation. PLEASE sign a petition asking the Japanese Government to permit the rescue of these defenseless creatures! This has been done before and after international pressure, the Japanese Government did issue permission for rescue groups to enter the zone. 

Here is the information I received from ARK today: 

Update 16th June

A woman phoned today saying she is the owner of three dogs; CABARET, Australian Shepherd, CASSANDRA , Golden Retriever and DYNAMITE, Bernese, all rescue on 16th April in Namie town, inside the 20k zone, and brought to ARK. The dogs had been kept in an outside enclosure. When we rescued them they were in bad shape; hair matts and very thin, all suffering from filaria.

The woman said that they were last fed late March, after which they were not permitted into the area. Her husband however, was recently sent into the area for work and having a special permit, decided to pass by his old house. He expected to find the three dogs dead. Instead there were no dogs only an ARK leaflet saying we had taken them. He immediately phoned his wife with the good news and she phoned us. They are now living in Fukushima city and will consider whether to take the dogs back. We will wait for their decision. Dynamite is now being fostered with a family that previously kept a Bernese, in their house, so they may well become his new owners. 

*(I am not enclosing photos because for an animal lover, this is truly heartbreaking)*



Update 17th June 2011

A report on Japan Today 
http://www.japantoday.com/category/...al-rescue-groups-into-fukushima-no-entry-zone

says that Born Free USA and other activists around the world are urging the Japanese Government to allow animal rescue groups into the Fukushima no-go zone. Many animal welfare groups both inside Japan and overseas have been begging the Government to allow animal rescue in Fukushima, but all appeals have so far fallen on deaf ears. We need to keep up the pressure, not only to save those still alive but also to prevent what will become a massive population explosion of feral animals if the remaining few, survive and breed. 

Elizabeth Oliver ARK
Animal Refuge Kansai - ARK
Web Site: http://arkbark.net

Petition below

http://www.change.org/petitions/help-save-animals-in-japans-quake-zone-updated

Thank you, fellow animal lovers!!!


----------



## jenayb

PetitColibri said:


> looking at you signature, did you score the Frutti Frutti ?
> if so, nice job !


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... the one shoe I REALLY regret not buying is the same shoe I see just about every time I sign into tPF: the white/blue acid washed slingback that was exclusive to NAP! I remember seeing it used on the 'Bay for around $850 and was like, "so much for a used shoe?" and passed. I was a newbie then, and a whole lot of idiot. And now it mocks me. If anyone sees that baby in a 39... please help ease my pain


----------



## amazigrace

*cmp,* I hope things go well with your little guy.
He'll thank you for all this when he grows up, and
you're a great momma for taking care of it for him.
Good luck to you and him!


----------



## aoqtpi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Ladies, I'm rarely serious so sorry for the mood killer but I wanted to share this with you:
> 
> I LOVE animals so after the Japanese Earthquake and subsequent disasters, I donated money to ARK (Animal Relief Kansai) to help save animals that had been abandoned within the "danger zone." I get daily updates from them and wanted to share this because there is something you can do to help save them EVEN if you aren't in a financial position to donate: the problem is that the Japanese government will not allow rescue groups to go into the affected area to collect those animals who have been left behind. Some have already starved and those that are still alive are very ill and can only get more ill from the effects of radiation. PLEASE sign a petition asking the Japanese Government to permit the rescue of these defenseless creatures! This has been done before and after international pressure, the Japanese Government did issue permission for rescue groups to enter the zone.
> 
> Here is the information I received from ARK today:
> 
> Update 16th June
> 
> A woman phoned today saying she is the owner of three dogs; CABARET, Australian Shepherd, CASSANDRA , Golden Retriever and DYNAMITE, Bernese, all rescue on 16th April in Namie town, inside the 20k zone, and brought to ARK. The dogs had been kept in an outside enclosure. When we rescued them they were in bad shape; hair matts and very thin, all suffering from filaria.
> 
> The woman said that they were last fed late March, after which they were not permitted into the area. Her husband however, was recently sent into the area for work and having a special permit, decided to pass by his old house. He expected to find the three dogs dead. Instead there were no dogs only an ARK leaflet saying we had taken them. He immediately phoned his wife with the good news and she phoned us. They are now living in Fukushima city and will consider whether to take the dogs back. We will wait for their decision. Dynamite is now being fostered with a family that previously kept a Bernese, in their house, so they may well become his new owners.
> 
> *(I am not enclosing photos because for an animal lover, this is truly heartbreaking)*
> 
> 
> 
> Update 17th June 2011
> 
> A report on Japan Today
> http://www.japantoday.com/category/...al-rescue-groups-into-fukushima-no-entry-zone
> 
> says that Born Free USA and other activists around the world are urging the Japanese Government to allow animal rescue groups into the Fukushima no-go zone. Many animal welfare groups both inside Japan and overseas have been begging the Government to allow animal rescue in Fukushima, but all appeals have so far fallen on deaf ears. We need to keep up the pressure, not only to save those still alive but also to prevent what will become a massive population explosion of feral animals if the remaining few, survive and breed.
> 
> Elizabeth Oliver ARK
> Animal Refuge Kansai - ARK
> Web Site: http://arkbark.net
> 
> Petition below
> 
> http://www.change.org/petitions/help-save-animals-in-japans-quake-zone-updated
> 
> Thank you, fellow animal lovers!!!



The poor things... I've always wanted to adopt a rescued animal but the ones at the Humane Society are always breeds I'm allergic to. This breaks my heart though - all of my charitable donations are made to foundations that benefit animals.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

aoqtpi said:


> The poor things... I've always wanted to adopt a rescued animal but the ones at the Humane Society are always breeds I'm allergic to. This breaks my heart though - all of my charitable donations are made to foundations that benefit animals.



Ours too. Before I got my youngest monkey and husband, I used to take dogs off death row and foster them until we found them homes. I'm a sucker for furry babies. I hope everyone can at least take a minute to sign the petition. Costs nothing and may save so many lives! No one deserves to starve to death


----------



## Clooky001

What a sweetie, I wanna munch him all up 

Well done to you & your DH for being so strong, he will be better in know time at all.  x 




CMP86 said:


> Life has been a little crazy lately. Between just the normal routine of having a newborn and having a newborn with special needs. Edmund is almost 7 weeks and he has seen his pediatrician 4 times, been to Seattle Children's Hospital 4 times and had one urgent care visit. Feeding is going well he is now 22in and just over 10lbs up from 20in 7lbs 3oz at birth.
> 
> Monday he got his NAM (nasal alveolar molding). The point of the NAM is to help reshape the palate to as close to a normal mouth as possible It was by far one of the hardest things to witness. The dentist put it in and was taping it in place and Edmund did nothing but gag for 10 minutes. The gap in his palate is 2.5cm and it needs to get down as close to .5cm as possible before they will do the lip repair surgery. We had it scheduled for August 5th but the dentist says that he will definitely be wearing the NAM for at least 12 weeks.
> 
> He has to wear the NAM all the time and we have to take it out 2 times a day to clean it. Thank god he won't remember any of this later.


----------



## rdgldy

CMP86 said:


> Life has been a little crazy lately. Between just the normal routine of having a newborn and having a newborn with special needs. Edmund is almost 7 weeks and he has seen his pediatrician 4 times, been to Seattle Children's Hospital 4 times and had one urgent care visit. Feeding is going well he is now 22in and just over 10lbs up from 20in 7lbs 3oz at birth.
> 
> Monday he got his NAM (nasal alveolar molding). The point of the NAM is to help reshape the palate to as close to a normal mouth as possible It was by far one of the hardest things to witness. The dentist put it in and was taping it in place and Edmund did nothing but gag for 10 minutes. The gap in his palate is 2.5cm and it needs to get down as close to .5cm as possible before they will do the lip repair surgery. We had it scheduled for August 5th but the dentist says that he will definitely be wearing the NAM for at least 12 weeks.
> 
> He has to wear the NAM all the time and we have to take it out 2 times a day to clean it. Thank god he won't remember any of this later.


Good luck to you and your family.  This is so difficult, but you will get through it and your little boy will be just fine.  Just hang in there.


----------



## Shainerocks

*CMP86,* I truly hope that your baby will get better soon. Try to stay positive and take one day at the time.


----------



## regeens

Hope all goes well *CMP*.


----------



## monokuro

Bought my first pair today... soo excited! Will post a reveal thread.soon.. (:


----------



## moshi_moshi

hope your little baby boys gets well soon *CMP*


----------



## indypup

Big hugs, *CMP*.  I'm so sorry for what you and DH have had to go through, but hang in there. We are here if you ever need to vent.  

He is a cutie-- those big blue eyes and little bald head!


----------



## AEGIS

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... the one shoe I REALLY regret not buying is the same shoe I see just about every time I sign into tPF: the white/blue acid washed slingback that was exclusive to NAP! I remember seeing it used on the 'Bay for around $850 and was like, "so much for a used shoe?" and passed. I was a newbie then, and a whole lot of idiot. And now it mocks me. If anyone sees that baby in a 39... please help ease my pain




i think i know which one you're speaking of. and it is a beaut.  i will look out for it.


----------



## AEGIS

CMP86 said:


> Life has been a little crazy lately. Between just the normal routine of having a newborn and having a newborn with special needs. Edmund is almost 7 weeks and he has seen his pediatrician 4 times, been to Seattle Children's Hospital 4 times and had one urgent care visit. Feeding is going well he is now 22in and just over 10lbs up from 20in 7lbs 3oz at birth.
> 
> Monday he got his NAM (nasal alveolar molding). The point of the NAM is to help reshape the palate to as close to a normal mouth as possible It was by far one of the hardest things to witness. The dentist put it in and was taping it in place and Edmund did nothing but gag for 10 minutes. The gap in his palate is 2.5cm and it needs to get down as close to .5cm as possible before they will do the lip repair surgery. We had it scheduled for August 5th but the dentist says that he will definitely be wearing the NAM for at least 12 weeks.
> 
> He has to wear the NAM all the time and we have to take it out 2 times a day to clean it. Thank god he won't remember any of this later.





i hope your lil guy gets better.  i know what it's like to have a sick child around.  it will get better, just stay strong


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AEGIS said:


> i think i know which one you're speaking of. and it is a beaut.  i will look out for it.



Thanks babe! It's the Indio Python Lady Peep Sling... NAP exclusive. I'm thinking sometime maybe two years from now I'll find it again


----------



## AEGIS

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thanks babe! It's the Indio Python Lady Peep Sling... NAP exclusive. I'm thinking sometime maybe two years from now I'll find it again




it probably will if not sooner.  the patience of a CL lover


----------



## monokuro

Any advice please for me.. trying to break in my patent biancas.. I am trying to walk around them around the house but OMG.. I can't even stand on them for a minute without them hurting my poor little toes.. )=
I am doing the socks trick while sitting down at the computer and just letting them sit but I think walking around in them would be much better to break them in.. the only thing that kills me right now is the toebox.. especially my pinky toes.. )=


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

monokuro said:


> Any advice please for me.. trying to break in my patent biancas.. I am trying to walk around them around the house but OMG.. I can't even stand on them for a minute without them hurting my poor little toes.. )=
> I am doing the socks trick while sitting down at the computer and just letting them sit but I think walking around in them would be much better to break them in.. the only thing that kills me right now is the toebox.. especially my pinky toes.. )=



Don't torture yourself! Buy a 2-way shoe stretcher


----------



## monokuro

Where can I get one? Preferable a store.. I am in the DFW area.. ^^;
if not any reputable online store would be fine. (=


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

monokuro said:


> Where can I get one? Preferable a store.. I am in the DFW area.. ^^;
> if not any reputable online store would be fine. (=



google's my best friend  I bought a pair on Amazon for around $30. Go for ones made of wood instead of plastic and good luck


----------



## 318Platinum

Okay, I'm not giving up yet with my Daffodile search. Does anyone have a great SA in Paris that thinks that they could really help me out in my search?? If so, please PM me with the info. Thanks in advance to all that can help. I am DIYING to have a pair of Daffodiles!!


----------



## 318Platinum

OMG OMG OMG!!!! I HAVE JUST TRACKED DOWN A PAIR OF DAFFODILES IN BLACK KID LEATHER IN MY SIZE!!!! YAY, I don't want to get too excited, though. I am waiting for them to call me back so that we can do the transaction, so please ladies, keep your fingers crossed for me!!!! I'M SO EXCITED RIGHT NOW!!!!! :giggles: BTW, it seems to be just a tad more expensive from Paris, but we will see.


----------



## monokuro

Crossing my fingers for ya 318Platinum! =D


----------



## aoqtpi

318Platinum said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!! I HAVE JUST TRACKED DOWN A PAIR OF DAFFODILES IN BLACK KID LEATHER IN MY SIZE!!!! YAY, I don't want to get too excited, though. I am waiting for them to call me back so that we can do the transaction, so please ladies, keep your fingers crossed for me!!!! I'M SO EXCITED RIGHT NOW!!!!! :giggles: BTW, it seems to be just a tad more expensive from Paris, but we will see.



Hope it works out!


----------



## 318Platinum

Quick question: does JJR ONLY accept Wire Transfers from the USA and other countries other than France, or are there other methods of payment from the States? Please let me know. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cityfashionista

318Platinum said:


> Quick question: does JJR ONLY accept Wire Transfers from the USA and other countries other than France, or are there other methods of payment from the States? Please let me know. Thanks in advance!


 

JJR  will require you to do a wire transfer.

Congrats! What color are you getting?


----------



## Hipployta

318Platinum said:


> Okay, I'm not giving up yet with my Daffodile search. Does anyone have a great SA in Paris that thinks that they could really help me out in my search?? If so, please PM me with the info. Thanks in advance to all that can help. I am DIYING to have a pair of Daffodiles!!



I thought Robertson just got a restock


----------



## 318Platinum

Cityfashionista said:


> JJR  will require you to do a wire transfer.
> 
> Congrats! What color are you getting?



Okay, thank you so much for your info. I just really wanted to make sure that I am not the only one who was asked to do this. Just wanted to make sure that this was right, being that this will be my first overseas purchase from Louboutin. I am getting my very first Daffodile in Black Kid leather!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Hipployta said:


> I thought Robertson just got a restock



If they did, i'm more than sure that they do not have my size in them. I will call and check, but I am certain that they don't have my size. I was told that they didn't even get my size in the US for the Daffodile this season.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> Okay, thank you so much for your info. I just really wanted to make sure that I am not the only one who was asked to do this. Just wanted to make sure that this was right, being that this will be my first overseas purchase from Louboutin. I am getting my very first Daffodile in Black Kid leather!!!



Congratulations!  but two black shoes in a row? You need some Loubie color in your life


----------



## Cityfashionista

318Platinum said:


> Okay, thank you so much for your info. I just really wanted to make sure that I am not the only one who was asked to do this. Just wanted to make sure that this was right, being that this will be my first overseas purchase from Louboutin. I am getting my very first Daffodile in Black Kid leather!!!


 
Congrats.


Yeah his is something they have any people do if you don't have a regular relationship with them.

I think most of the boutiques do in Europe.

I hate bank transfers so I try to only buy from places where I can use my debit card.
l
I have 2-3 spots at that I shop at regularly.

Where'd you get the mago.


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Congratulations!  but two black shoes in a row? You need some Loubie color in your life



LOL, I really want them in Beige as well, but they don't have that color right now. I Love the Black, but do you think I should wait until a Beige comes out in my size?


----------



## 318Platinum

Cityfashionista said:


> Congrats.
> 
> 
> Yeah his is something they have any people do if you don't have a regular relationship with them.
> 
> I think most of the boutiques do in Europe.
> 
> I hate bank transfers so I try to only buy from places where I can use my debit card.
> l
> I have 2-3 spots at that I shop at regularly.
> 
> Where'd you get the mago.



Well this purchase is more of a HG to me, seeing that I can NEVER find a Daffodile in my size. I just had to search it out until I found it. I really don't like the thought that this would be my 3rd Loubie, but so far I have a Black Patent Bianca, Black/Cream Trim Mago, and now a Black Kid Daffodile. I really want to get Classic colors out of the way for me right now before venturing into the colors. I got the Mago from Nordies.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> LOL, I really want them in Beige as well, but they don't have that color right now. I Love the Black, but do you think I should wait until a Beige comes out in my size?



Babe... I can't tell you how difficult it was to find my beige Daffs... I literally bought the last pair available and I don't know if they're doing another run. However, the Fall styles are just appearing so you can still get on waiting lists. 

My thinking is that you have the black Bianca, the black & white Mago, and now the black Daff... You know your wardrobe better than I ever will but I've always preferred variety. So if it was me, I'd pick either the Bianca or the Daff in black and then get another color but it's up to you in the end! I wish you luck in any decision you make!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> Well this purchase is more of a HG to me, seeing that I can NEVER find a Daffodile in my size. I just had to search it out until I found it. I really don't like the thought that this would be my 3rd Loubie, but so far I have a Black Patent Bianca, Black/Cream Trim Mago, and now a Black Kid Daffodile. I really want to get Classic colors out of the way for me right now before venturing into the colors. I got the Mago from Nordies.



I eat my words: there is a beige pair of Daffs in size 11 on the 'Bay right now... over retail of course but whatayagunnado?!


----------



## jeshika

wanted to share with my tPF friends!!! Just received word that I was promoted.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> wanted to share with my tPF friends!!! Just received word that I was promoted.



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  

Time to celebrate with more shoeeeez


----------



## PeepToe

jeshika said:


> wanted to share with my tPF friends!!! Just received word that I was promoted.



Yayyyyyy! Congrats many times! That is awesome news!


----------



## FlipDiver

jeshika said:


> wanted to share with my tPF friends!!! Just received word that I was promoted.





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
> 
> Time to celebrate with more shoeeeez



Congratulations J!  You def deserve more shoes!


----------



## jeshika

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
> 
> Time to celebrate with more shoeeeez





PeepToe said:


> Yayyyyyy! Congrats many times! That is awesome news!



thanks *Peep *and *Schnauzer*! i've been waiting for this promotion since foreeevverrr! i think i've already pre-celebrated with my Paris trip!


----------



## jeshika

FlipDiver said:


> Congratulations J!  You def deserve more shoes!



thanks *C*!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> thanks *Peep *and *Schnauzer*! i've been waiting for this promotion since foreeevverrr! i think i've already pre-celebrated with my Paris trip!



In all honestly, that was one amazing shopping trip -- I'm STILL wiping drool off my laptop  Congratulations again! It's so nice to hear of people getting PROMOTED instead of fired --  Kiss Bibi -- I'm sure her cuteness was instrumental in helping you get ahead


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Babe... I can't tell you how difficult it was to find my beige Daffs... I literally bought the last pair available and I don't know if they're doing another run. However, the Fall styles are just appearing so you can still get on waiting lists.
> 
> My thinking is that you have the black Bianca, the black & white Mago, and now the black Daff... You know your wardrobe better than I ever will but I've always preferred variety. So if it was me, I'd pick either the Bianca or the Daff in black and then get another color but it's up to you in the end! I wish you luck in any decision you make!



lol. I looked at it this way: I wanted to get as many classic styles and colors as I was comfortable with before I went on the variety spree. I would really love a beige pair of Daffodiles, but I doubt that will happen right now. My best bet is to watch out for the SS2012 Collection. I have searched really hard to find these Daffs in my size, so I know I am going to get them. I am building up my Loubie pile slowly, but surely so i will eventually get the color in my life really soon!! lol. I am in love with the Winter Trash, but I don't think i'm ready for that just yet. I need to really take a break from spending altogether honestly!! lol. Thanks for your input, *Nawlins*!!! I always value your opinion!  

P.S: i'm still working on my wardrobe, so all of it is a work in progress!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> lol. I looked at it this way: I wanted to get as many classic styles and colors as I was comfortable with before I went on the variety spree. I would really love a beige pair of Daffodiles, but I doubt that will happen right now. My best bet is to watch out for the SS2012 Collection. I have searched really hard to find these Daffs in my size, so I know I am going to get them. I am building up my Loubie pile slowly, but surely so i will eventually get the color in my life really soon!! lol. I am in love with the Winter Trash, but I don't think i'm ready for that just yet. I need to really take a break from spending altogether honestly!! lol. Thanks for your input, *Nawlins*!!! I always value your opinion!
> 
> P.S: i'm *still working on my wardrobe*, so all of it is a work in progress!!



well, I never see myself stopping so it's always going to be a work in progress  I'm very happy you found them in your size -- they're incredibly comfortable and I think you'll love them. In fact, I flew in them and felt great. 

...I do regret not getting the black studded Britannia which your avatar taunts me with every time -- I was buying shoes and let it slip through my fingers. I'll keep an eye out on the 'Bay but if you're ever going to let yours go...


----------



## Clooky001

jeshika said:


> wanted to share with my tPF friends!!! Just received word that I was promoted.



 that's great news, congrats  x


----------



## BattyBugs

jeshika said:


> wanted to share with my tPF friends!!! Just received word that I was promoted.


 
Congratulations Jeshika!!!


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... the one shoe I REALLY regret not buying is the same shoe I see just about every time I sign into tPF: the white/blue acid washed slingback that was exclusive to NAP! I remember seeing it used on the 'Bay for around $850 and was like, "so much for a used shoe?" and passed. I was a newbie then, and a whole lot of idiot. And now it mocks me. If anyone sees that baby in a 39... please help ease my pain




do you mean this one? because if you do I might have good news for ya  if not, never mind 

prettynpoppington.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/christian-louboutin-indigo-lady-peep-140-python-slingbacks.jpg


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> do you mean this one? because if you do I might have good news for ya  if not, never mind
> 
> prettynpoppington.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/christian-louboutin-indigo-lady-peep-140-python-slingbacks.jpg



That is EXACTLY the one I mean -- I'll PM you


----------



## 05_sincere

jeshika said:


> wanted to share with my tPF friends!!! Just received word that I was promoted.



Congrats Jesh more shoes.....LOL


----------



## aoqtpi

jeshika said:


> wanted to share with my tPF friends!!! Just received word that I was promoted.



Congrats! That's so exciting!


----------



## jeshika

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> In all honestly, that was one amazing shopping trip -- I'm STILL wiping drool off my laptop  Congratulations again! It's so nice to hear of people getting PROMOTED instead of fired --  Kiss Bibi -- I'm sure her cuteness was instrumental in helping you get ahead



awww *SC*, you are too cute. Bibi and her cuteness did keep me going during those long nights... gotta bring home the bacon to feed the kitty! and i have a picture of the beebs to share... this is what i came home to after 3 weeks away... she's looking a little... rotund.









Clooky001 said:


> that's great news, congrats  x



thanks *Clooky*! 



BattyBugs said:


> Congratulations Jeshika!!!



thanks *Batty*! 



05_sincere said:


> Congrats Jesh more shoes.....LOL



thanks *05_sincere*! omg... my house is exploding from shoes... but one more pair can't hurt right? 



aoqtpi said:


> Congrats! That's so exciting!



thanks *L*!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> awww *SC*, you are too cute. Bibi and her cuteness did keep me going during those long nights... gotta bring home the bacon to feed the kitty! and i have a picture of the beebs to share... this is what i came home to after 3 weeks away... she's looking a little... rotund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *Clooky*!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *Batty*!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *05_sincere*! omg... my house is exploding from shoes... but one more pair can't hurt right?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *L*!



AHAHHHAHHA that's too funny!! My sis gave birth early this month so I flew to Miami to be with her for a few days and left my little nuggets with their daddy... and came home to two very fat little nuggets  I think daddy feeds them when he wants them to be quiet and leave him alone and I'm not there to stop it. Either that or my mere presence is enough to keep everyone on their best behavior. Best of luck getting the baby back in shape  She's adorable


----------



## PetitColibri

jeshika said:


> awww *SC*, you are too cute. Bibi and her cuteness did keep me going during those long nights... gotta bring home the bacon to feed the kitty! and i have a picture of the beebs to share... this is what i came home to after 3 weeks away... she's looking a little... rotund.



she's just too cute
I have a cat of my own but it seems he always manages to piss me off so in the end I often think of him as a small evil monster... saying this I already picture my return home in a few hours (when my day at work will be over) and his teeth waiting for my legs to come by...arg...


----------



## jeshika

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> AHAHHHAHHA that's too funny!! My sis gave birth early this month so I flew to Miami to be with her for a few days and left my little nuggets with their daddy... and came home to two very fat little nuggets  I think daddy feeds them when he wants them to be quiet and leave him alone and I'm not there to stop it. Either that or my mere presence is enough to keep everyone on their best behavior. Best of luck getting the baby back in shape  She's adorable



 fat little nuggets! i wished i could call Bibi a nugget. She's more like a cutlet. i left strict instructions that she was to be on a diet! i even bought a measuring cup for dBF (he tends to just POUR out of the bag) so that he could measure half a cup for her every day.

I'm trying to play with her a little more... she is adorable. i guess she missed me cos since i got back, her fav thing to do is to sit by me and chill. 



PetitColibri said:


> she's just too cute
> I have a cat of my own but it seems he always manages to piss me off so in the end I often think of him as a small evil monster... saying this I already picture my return home in a few hours (when my day at work will be over) and his teeth waiting for my legs to come by...arg...



awwww... *PC*, your kitty sounds like feisty one! Bibi is a very mild cat. dBF bullies her all the time (rubbing her belly, squishing her tail and lifting her up and down) and she takes it all like a champ. they are all little monsters... Bibi loves to knock things down and chase them under the cupboard and rip up the carpet (little signs of pent up aggression) but we love them anyway.


----------



## PetitColibri

jeshika said:


> fat little nuggets! i wished i could call Bibi a nugget. She's more like a cutlet. i left strict instructions that she was to be on a diet! i even bought a measuring cup for dBF (he tends to just POUR out of the bag) so that he could measure half a cup for her every day.
> 
> I'm trying to play with her a little more... she is adorable. i guess she missed me cos since i got back, her fav thing to do is to sit by me and chill.
> 
> 
> 
> awwww... *PC*, your kitty sounds like feisty one! Bibi is a very mild cat. dBF bullies her all the time (rubbing her belly, squishing her tail and lifting her up and down) and she takes it all like a champ. they are all little monsters... Bibi loves to knock things down and chase them under the cupboard and rip up the carpet (little signs of pent up aggression) but we love them anyway.



you're right I should take the time to post pics of my monster !
he's so cute when he's sleeping, almost an angel HA HA !


----------



## jeshika

PetitColibri said:


> you're right I should take the time to post pics of my monster !
> he's so cute when he's sleeping, almost an angel HA HA !



OOOOh, please post pics of your kitty here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/cat-owners-club-pics-of-your-babies-299915.html

what kind of kitty is he?


----------



## PetitColibri

jeshika said:


> OOOOh, please post pics of your kitty here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/cat-owners-club-pics-of-your-babies-299915.html
> 
> what kind of kitty is he?



I will ! I just need to take the time to do it !
he's orange and white with kind of long hair and a cute pink nose


----------



## jeshika

PetitColibri said:


> I will ! I just need to take the time to do it !
> he's orange and white with kind of long hair and a cute pink nose



awwww, he sounds adorable! can't wait for your pix!


----------



## PetitColibri

jeshika said:


> awwww, he sounds adorable! can't wait for your pix!



I will be home in less thzn one hour I will try do it then


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> awww *SC*, you are too cute. Bibi and her cuteness did keep me going during those long nights... gotta bring home the bacon to feed the kitty! and i have a picture of the beebs to share... this is what i came home to after 3 weeks away... she's looking a little... rotund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *Clooky*!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *Batty*!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *05_sincere*! omg... my house is exploding from shoes... but one more pair can't hurt right?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *L*!


 
*Rotund BEEBS!!!!!!! *


----------



## chacci1

jeshika said:


> wanted to share with my tPF friends!!! Just received word that I was promoted.



Yeahhhhh!!!!  Congrats!!!!!  and P.S.---love your avi!!!


----------



## chacci1

318Platinum said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!! I HAVE JUST TRACKED DOWN A PAIR OF DAFFODILES IN BLACK KID LEATHER IN MY SIZE!!!! YAY, I don't want to get too excited, though. I am waiting for them to call me back so that we can do the transaction, so please ladies, keep your fingers crossed for me!!!! I'M SO EXCITED RIGHT NOW!!!!! :giggles: BTW, it seems to be just a tad more expensive from Paris, but we will see.





Yeah!!!  Congrats!!!!  BTW, did you also check Madison?  I know they also received a new shipment of Daffodile's a few weeks ago.  Also, just as an FYI...I own several pairs of Daff's myself and I went TTS on all of them.  I would recommend sizing 1/2 size down.  All my Daff's have stretched quite a bit on me!!!  (That's just my experience at least....it also happened to my black leather as well which I know is the one you're eyeing)....


----------



## 318Platinum

chacci1 said:


> Yeah!!!  Congrats!!!!  BTW, did you also check Madison?  I know they also received a new shipment of Daffodile's a few weeks ago.  Also, just as an FYI...I own several pairs of Daff's myself and I went TTS on all of them.  I would recommend sizing 1/2 size down.  All my Daff's have stretched quite a bit on me!!!  (That's just my experience at least....it also happened to my black leather as well which I know is the one you're eyeing)....



Thanks. Yes, I checked with just abut every boutique here, and they all told me that they weren't receiving the Daff in a 42!! the boutiques in the US even told me that it wasn't made in a 42, that it only went up to a 41!!! I have found it, and I can't wait to receive it from Paris!!! this is without a doubt a HG of mine!!! Now, I want the Grey/Caviar Leather Maggie!! I think I am going to get it!!  BTW, your Chartreuse Daffs are Killer!! I was going to get it, but I wasn't sure of the color, plus, I'm trying to build up the basics that I like, before I go into the colors!!


----------



## AEGIS

sigh DH has go to go back to Germany for another 2 weeks for work. Not pleased but I am trying not to be a sour puss. They told him yesterday that he is leaving on Monday.


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> *Rotund BEEBS!!!!!!! *



:giggles:

i think she got the message though! this was what i saw when i woke up this morning:

Beebs exercising! Looks like gymnastics or something to me. 








chacci1 said:


> Yeahhhhh!!!!  Congrats!!!!!  and P.S.---love your avi!!!



thanks *chacci*!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> :giggles:
> 
> i think she got the message though! this was what i saw when i woke up this morning:
> 
> Beebs exercising! Looks like gymnastics or something to me.


 
Work it out! Work it out!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> :giggles:
> 
> i think she got the message though! this was what i saw when i woke up this morning:
> 
> Beebs exercising! Looks like gymnastics or something to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *chacci*!



she's adorable  and I envy that this is the first thing you see in the morning. 

Here is what I see on my pillow:


----------



## Stephanie***

cleaning my room with my black patent decolletes on.

I passed my exams ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Hey ladies haven't been on in a while!  Ugh things have been really hard over here for this lil' missus including a small hospitalization with pneumonia, but I'm trying to buck up and get back to basics and catch up with all the new shoes, scores and updates 

btw: love the pic of Bibi *Jesh*


----------



## jenayb

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Hey ladies haven't been on in a while!  Ugh things have been really hard over here for this lil' missus including a small hospitalization with pneumonia, but I'm trying to buck up and get back to basics and catch up with all the new shoes, scores and updates
> 
> btw: love the pic of Bibi *Jesh*



Glad to see you back and better babe.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

jenaywins said:


> Glad to see you back and better babe.



Jenay! How have you been? Hun you always make me smile and thank you so much for the welcome back  I feel like I've missed everything! Sales, scores....btw I know you've been busy missy!  I need to head over to your thread for some stalking uh I mean staring lol


----------



## jenayb

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Jenay! How have you been? Hun you always make me smile and thank you so much for the welcome back  I feel like I've missed everything! Sales, scores....btw I know you've been busy missy! I need to head over to your thread for some stalking uh I mean staring lol


 
Hehe! I'm good. I kind of stopped updating my collection thread. Idk... Lots of reasons but mostly I've been seeing more and more of my pictures pop up where I don't exactly want them to be so... Makes me nervous I guess. 

Xo.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

jenaywins said:


> Hehe! I'm good. I kind of stopped updating my collection thread. Idk... Lots of reasons but mostly I've been seeing more and more of my pictures pop up where I don't exactly want them to be so... Makes me nervous I guess.
> 
> Xo.



Ugh that's the worst!  I don't understand why people try to take and use pictures that belong to other people when it's so obvious, but I understand exactly where you are coming from.  I'll at least peek through the sales scores thread since I'm sure there will be many lovely updates there!  I can't believe I'm actually so late to so many of the sales that have been going on.  Unbelievably too that batik ron rons went on sale and Tsars!  Well lol that's me always slepping behind the pack


----------



## xlovely

Hey ladies!! I just wanted to post here with my *1000th post*!!


----------



## Clooky001

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> she's adorable  and I envy that this is the first thing you see in the morning.
> 
> Here is what I see on my pillow:



Hahahahh... Schnauzer...I am crying with laughter, that is the best pic ever!  He's like a very hairy old man snoring away!!  Dogs are the best, other than my two...can home earlier to find one of the naughty little mutts have decided to eat the bottom stair!!!!  Arrggh...!!!! I was only out for 45mins max! &#58390; x


----------



## Clooky001

Hi ladies - has anyone here got the black velvet heel winter trash?  I have the gold heeled one but debating on the velvet, what do uses think-is it nice enought to brake the ban? Thx &#58373;


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Stephanie*** said:


> cleaning my room with my black patent decolletes on.
> 
> I passed my exams ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congratulations!!!



VeryStylishGirl said:


> Hey ladies haven't been on in a while!  Ugh things have been really hard over here for this lil' missus including a small hospitalization with pneumonia, but I'm trying to buck up and get back to basics and catch up with all the new shoes, scores and updates
> 
> btw: love the pic of Bibi *Jesh*



Sorry to hear that, babe. Hope you continue getting better and soon -- pneumonia is NOT fun!! Best of luck 



Clooky001 said:


> Hahahahh... Schnauzer...I am crying with laughter, that is the best pic ever!  He's like a very hairy old man snoring away!!  Dogs are the best, other than my two...can home earlier to find one of the naughty little mutts have decided to eat the bottom stair!!!!  Arrggh...!!!! I was only out for 45mins max! &#58390; x



He is a terrible sleeping partner but thankfully, not a chewer -- sorry to hear about your stairs!  Dogs are such dorks  When he was little, Sparta chewed through a wall once... good thing we don't have stairs. Best of luck getting that fixed


----------



## aoqtpi

jeshika said:


> :giggles:
> 
> i think she got the message though! this was what i saw when i woke up this morning:
> 
> Beebs exercising! Looks like gymnastics or something to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *chacci*!



Too cute!




SchnauzerCrazy said:


> she's adorable  and I envy that this is the first thing you see in the morning.
> 
> Here is what I see on my pillow:



Oh my goodness, so much fur! I can't even make out what's what!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

aoqtpi said:


> Too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, so much fur! I can't even make out what's what!



It's actually hair  The beauty of schnauzers is that they have hair, not fur so they don't shed... It grows just like human hair so you have to give them regular haircuts but it's WAY worth it not to have pet hair everywhere... 

Sorry for the blurry pictures -- he's hard to photograph because he's constantly moving, like an energizer bunny unless given the command to sit or stay but then it looks posed. I hope I don't get in trouble... here are two more -- he'd just gotten a haircut and a cold front hit so he was cold and wearing his daddy's shirt 






and this one is of him with his laser eyes


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Sorry to hear that, babe. Hope you continue getting better and soon -- pneumonia is NOT fun!! Best of luck



SCrazy thank you so much for the well wishes love!  It has definitely been trying it was my first time getting super sick from patients.  Well lessons have been learned - anytime you are coughing up blood that just can't be normal .  I hope you've also been doing well and taking care of your man and the beloved fur babies


----------



## Cityfashionista

jeshika said:


> wanted to share with my tPF friends!!! Just received word that I was promoted.


 
Congrats darling!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jeshika said:


> awww *SC*, you are too cute. Bibi and her cuteness did keep me going during those long nights... gotta bring home the bacon to feed the kitty! and i have a picture of the beebs to share... this is what i came home to after 3 weeks away... she's looking a little... rotund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *Clooky*!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *Batty*!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *05_sincere*! omg... my house is exploding from shoes... but one more pair can't hurt right?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *L*!


 

Awh Bibi


----------



## aoqtpi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> It's actually hair  The beauty of schnauzers is that they have hair, not fur so they don't shed... It grows just like human hair so you have to give them regular haircuts but it's WAY worth it not to have pet hair everywhere...
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pictures -- he's hard to photograph because he's constantly moving, like an energizer bunny unless given the command to sit or stay but then it looks posed. I hope I don't get in trouble... here are two more -- he'd just gotten a haircut and a cold front hit so he was cold and wearing his daddy's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is of him with his laser eyes



Adorable! He's so much better groomed than my mini Schnauzer. Once I'm done with school and have a steady SO I plan on getting three Schnauzers, one in each size  Or perhaps just a giant, as three puppies would be a lot of work. 

It makes me giggle though, thinking of raising the three together, as they'd grow to be such different sizes.


----------



## Cityfashionista

AEGIS said:


> sigh DH has go to go back to Germany for another 2 weeks for work. Not pleased but I am trying not to be a sour puss. They told him yesterday that he is leaving on Monday.


 
Sorry hun. 



jeshika said:


> i think she got the message though! this was what i saw when i woke up this morning:
> 
> Beebs exercising! Looks like gymnastics or something to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *chacci*!


 
:lolots: I love it!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> she's adorable  and I envy that this is the first thing you see in the morning.
> 
> Here is what I see on my pillow:


 

 I love your fur babies so much!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Stephanie*** said:


> cleaning my room with my black patent decolletes on.
> 
> I passed my exams ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Congrats 


VeryStylishGirl said:


> Hey ladies haven't been on in a while! Ugh things have been really hard over here for this lil' missus including a small hospitalization with pneumonia, but I'm trying to buck up and get back to basics and catch up with all the new shoes, scores and updates
> 
> btw: love the pic of Bibi *Jesh*


 

I'm sorry to hear that.  I hope you are feeling better. I'm glad you're back.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

aoqtpi said:


> Adorable! He's so much better groomed than my mini Schnauzer. Once I'm done with school and have a steady SO I plan on getting three Schnauzers, one in each size  Or perhaps just a giant, as three puppies would be a lot of work.
> 
> It makes me giggle though, thinking of raising the three together, as they'd grow to be such different sizes.



I didn't know you also had a mini!! Dog twin 

In the family we actually have 2 giants, one standard, and one mini and although they're all called "schnauzers," they're as different as it gets. Each one was created for a certain job: giants to guard, standards to herd, and minis are ratters so they do just that -- the giants lay around unless there is a threat (or they make up a threat -- Sparta has a built-in five foot radius around me at all times and if anyone crosses it, he goes ballistic), the standard runs around randomly growling and herding people into rooms (or to the phone, for example, if it's ringing), and the mini is obsessed with tennis balls. I thought by getting two, they'd at least keep each other entertained but in reality, it's me entertaining them both. Although walking the entire schnauzer herd together makes for a really cool photo, I honestly recommend getting two of the same breed so at least they'll play together. And giants are RIDICULOUS when they're puppies -- I mean off the wall, batsh*t insane... and they stay puppies for a lot longer than most dogs. Sparta is 3 1/2 and still a pup. So I DEFINITELY don't recommend having TWO puppies at the same time... nor if it's your first large dog. They're a difficult breed. Sorry for the conversation having deteriorated into dog hour  

The best thing about giants: ours didn't chew ANY shoes... But the mini did.


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> It's actually hair  The beauty of schnauzers is that they have hair, not fur so they don't shed... It grows just like human hair so you have to give them regular haircuts but it's WAY worth it not to have pet hair everywhere...
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pictures -- he's hard to photograph because he's constantly moving, like an energizer bunny unless given the command to sit or stay but then it looks posed. I hope I don't get in trouble... here are two more -- he'd just gotten a haircut and a cold front hit so he was cold and wearing his daddy's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is of him with his laser eyes


 

OMG I love this.  I must steal this picture & send it to DH to scare him. :devil:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Cityfashionista said:


> OMG I love this.  I must steal this picture & send it to DH to scare him. :devil:



Awwww -- he's actually very sweet but take any photo you want -- I've got a ton more on Facebook  You can desensitize him by sending him one every day


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Awwww -- he's actually very sweet but take any photo you want -- I've got a ton more on Facebook  You can desensitize him by sending him one every day


 
 I think they are adorable babies & find it hilarious that they scare him.

It's become a running joke with us over the years like me with clowns. 

If we ever add one to our fur family I know he'd love it.

I don't think I can ever love a clown though.


----------



## PetitColibri

jenaywins said:


> Hehe! I'm good. I kind of stopped updating my collection thread. Idk... Lots of reasons but mostly I've been seeing more and more of my pictures pop up where I don't exactly want them to be so... Makes me nervous I guess.
> 
> Xo.



I totally KWYM !
I was thinking of doing a collection thread of my own since I already have a lot of CLs but I'm really scared this happens to me too !
I don't know why people do that


----------



## PetitColibri

jeshika said:


> :giggles:
> 
> i think she got the message though! this was what i saw when i woke up this morning:
> 
> Beebs exercising! Looks like gymnastics or something to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *chacci*!



I love her ! I must take time to post pics of my cat too


----------



## sobe2009

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to tell you not to forget to watermark your pictures... I never used to do it but I have seen so many people using pictures of here in their personal facebook accounts and all over the internet. Claiming that are theirs or their girlfriends and to sell fakes. 
I know watermarking is not 100% safe to prevent this situation but it may help. JWOA


----------



## aoqtpi

I just checked out iOffer, and I'm disgusted and surprised that sellers use watermarked pictures, and just add their watermark as well. WTF? Also when they watermark stock or celeb pictures


----------



## sobe2009

^ I know, I don't get how ioffer doesn't get shut down... that place is so wrong in so many levels..


----------



## siserilla

Hi ladies!!! I think I may be making a stop by the CL boutique this afternoon. I can't take it anymore I want a new pair!!


----------



## Miss T.

siserilla said:


> Hi ladies!!! I think I may be making a stop by the CL boutique this afternoon. I can't take it anymore I want a new pair!!



What did you get, *siserilla*?


----------



## Miss T.

sobe2009 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to tell you not to forget to watermark your pictures... I never used to do it but I have seen so many people using pictures of here in their personal facebook accounts and all over the internet. Claiming that are theirs or their girlfriends and to sell fakes.
> I know watermarking is not 100% safe to prevent this situation but it may help. JWOA



What they do is horrible, what a shame!  I feel paranoid every time I watermark, but I´d rather be safe than sorry... Thanks for reminding us all.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Cityfashionista said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.  I hope you are feeling better. I'm glad you're back.



Aww city thanks a ton hun!  I see you have been quite busy as usual! 15 pairs!!!! ah the insanity I'm very very jelly and happy for you


----------



## siserilla

Miss T. said:


> What did you get, *siserilla*?



I walked out of the store empty handed.  I wanted to buy the black Alti 160 spikes but after wearing them for 10 minutes my toes already started to go numb. I love them but I don't think I can do the 160s....

I looked at the leopard Madame Butterflies but they didn't have my size.. Looks like I may have to hit up Saks and/or Neimans.


----------



## jeshika

hi ladies, i am having the day from hell... i was supposed to leave at 3pm but uhm its 7:30pm and i'm still at the office. :cry: don't you  just hate it when you are so busy fixing another person's mistakes that you can't do your own job properly and your manager thinks you are a total moron? yep, that's the story of my life. le sigh.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> hi ladies, i am having the day from hell... i was supposed to leave at 3pm but uhm its 7:30pm and i'm still at the office. :cry: don't you  just hate it when you are so busy fixing another person's mistakes that you can't do your own job properly and your manager thinks you are a total moron? yep, that's the story of my life. le sigh.




ohhh! Sorry you're stuck at the office - especially since it's not even your fault!! Sending you positive vibes though and wishes for a wonderful weekend!


----------



## aoqtpi

jeshika said:


> hi ladies, i am having the day from hell... i was supposed to leave at 3pm but uhm its 7:30pm and i'm still at the office. :cry: don't you  just hate it when you are so busy fixing another person's mistakes that you can't do your own job properly and your manager thinks you are a total moron? yep, that's the story of my life. le sigh.





At least you have amazing shoes and got a promotion 

If it helps I'm still working too.


----------



## Cityfashionista

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Aww city thanks a ton hun! I see you have been quite busy as usual! 15 pairs!!!! ah the insanity I'm very very jelly and happy for you


 

 babe & its actually 16 & thats a part from some other ones I just don't feel like posting.


----------



## Cityfashionista

jeshika said:


> hi ladies, i am having the day from hell... i was supposed to leave at 3pm but uhm its 7:30pm and i'm still at the office. :cry: don't you just hate it when you are so busy fixing another person's mistakes that you can't do your own job properly and your manager thinks you are a total moron? yep, that's the story of my life. le sigh.


 

Sorry to hear that. I'm havig a awful day too.


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> hi ladies, i am having the day from hell... i was supposed to leave at 3pm but uhm its 7:30pm and i'm still at the office. :cry: don't you  just hate it when you are so busy fixing another person's mistakes that you can't do your own job properly and your manager thinks you are a total moron? yep, that's the story of my life. le sigh.



That's why you get the big bucks.


----------



## jeshika

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ohhh! Sorry you're stuck at the office - especially since it's not even your fault!! Sending you positive vibes though and wishes for a wonderful weekend!



thanks *Schnauzer*! yeah, i was on the verge of tears when i saw that everything was wrong. and i got yelled at for being slow because i was trying to fix his stuff... it's not my nature to say, "All this is wrong so I have to fix it." but he definitely threw me under the bus several times today, blaming me for something he did in front of the manager and then after the manager left and i checked on the data, he had the cheek to say, "oh wait... i made that mistake. oops"  oh i can go on and on and on. and he doesn't even have the balls to tell the manager that he did something wrong and I had to be the messenger. argh. but it's over now. i just had to vent.  thanks for listening!



aoqtpi said:


> At least you have amazing shoes and got a promotion
> 
> If it helps I'm still working too.



thanks *L*! i'm sorry to hear you are still at work. this person is supposedly my "peer" and all i was supposed to do was input my data and send it off. instead, i spent 90% of my time checking his work and fixing it. i have no idea how he got promoted along with the rest of us but... i do have fabulous shoes. 



Cityfashionista said:


> Sorry to hear that. I'm havig a awful day too.



thanks *City*! I hope you feel better soon!



jenaywins said:


> That's why you get the big bucks.



haha not really. like i said, this person is supposed to be my "peer" 
and he probably makes more than me because he is supposedly an "experienced hire".


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Cityfashionista said:


> babe & its actually 16 & thats a part from some other ones I just don't feel like posting.



Well, damn Gina!  Lol you really have been busy! That's almost at many CLs as I own in one haul


----------



## Cityfashionista

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Well, damn Gina! Lol you really have been busy! That's almost at many CLs as I own in one haul


 
 I'm resting now. :cry: :banned:


----------



## aoqtpi

Just found this on my computer - most of my collection 
(They're on the boxes to keep my Roomba from eating them)


----------



## PeepToe

aoqtpi said:


> Just found this on my computer - most of my collection
> (They're on the boxes to keep my Roomba from eating them)



 you don't own a style that I wouldn't love to have! And were the same size


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I've got a random news flash... They've been filming a movie called "Abe Lincoln Vampire Hunter" a block from our place for about a week now and as we were walking to the park today, Spartacus (the giant schnauzer) scared the bejeezus out of Mr. and Mrs. Lincoln... and a guy that I think was Ulysses S. Grant just laughed. That has nothing to do with Louboutins but I just thought I'd share that because I'm pretty sure this will never happen again.


----------



## laleeza

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I've got a random news flash... They've been filming a movie called "Abe Lincoln Vampire Hunter" a block from our place for about a week now and as we were walking to the park today, Spartacus (the giant schnauzer) scared the bejeezus out of Mr. and Mrs. Lincoln... and a guy that I think was Ulysses S. Grant just laughed. That has nothing to do with Louboutins but I just thought I'd share that because I'm pretty sure this will never happen again.


----------



## FlipDiver

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I've got a random news flash... They've been filming a movie called "Abe Lincoln Vampire Hunter" a block from our place for about a week now and as we were walking to the park today, Spartacus (the giant schnauzer) scared the bejeezus out of Mr. and Mrs. Lincoln... and a guy that I think was Ulysses S. Grant just laughed. That has nothing to do with Louboutins but I just thought I'd share that because I'm pretty sure this will never happen again.



Ooh anyone famous?


----------



## FlipDiver

Just wanted to say how proud I am that New York finally legalized gay marriage!  I can't wait to attend my best friend's wedding 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/06/24/gay-marriage-legalized-new-york_n_884434.html


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

FlipDiver said:


> Ooh anyone famous?



honestly no clue... they were in costume and I wasn't looking all that closely. It's not all that rare to see actors around - they shoot here A LOT - and as it turns out, I'm not the star-struck one in the family: DH ran into the house one weekend in the morning (he'd gone to Walgreens to pick up a RX) and woke me up to tell me that he saw Brad Pitt there... I was like, "great?!?! Was it a life-changing experience?" And he said "Yes. He's short and has a huge head..." But I guess just about anyone is "short" when you're 6'3... I told him I would've been a lot more excited if he saw Angelina and went back to sleep


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

FlipDiver said:


> Just wanted to say how proud I am that New York finally legalized gay marriage!  I can't wait to attend my best friend's wedding
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/06/24/gay-marriage-legalized-new-york_n_884434.html



ME TOO!! Not the wedding part but that I'm happy and proud! I love that the country is moving toward true equality for all


----------



## laleeza

FlipDiver said:


> Just wanted to say how proud I am that New York finally legalized gay marriage!  I can't wait to attend my best friend's wedding
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/06/24/gay-marriage-legalized-new-york_n_884434.html



YES!! me too! It's about time!


----------



## candyapples88

FlipDiver said:


> Just wanted to say how proud I am that New York finally legalized gay marriage!  I can't wait to attend my best friend's wedding
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/06/24/gay-marriage-legalized-new-york_n_884434.html


----------



## Miss T.

siserilla said:


> I walked out of the store empty handed.  I wanted to buy the black Alti 160 spikes but after wearing them for 10 minutes my toes already started to go numb. I love them but I don't think I can do the 160s....
> 
> I looked at the leopard Madame Butterflies but they didn't have my size.. Looks like I may have to hit up Saks and/or Neimans.



Oh noes, that is so frustrating. Good luck at the other stores, maybe something even better is in store for you.


----------



## 318Platinum

*SCrazy*, I LOVE it! :lolots:  

The Gay marriage is great news! I feel like eventually now, all states will pretty much hop on board sooner or later. (Here's Hoping)

Okay, I am Patiently (LOL @ Patiently) waiting to hear back from Paris about my Daffodiles, so hopefully I will hear something Monday. Has anyone else ever made a purchase from JJR? What was your experience like? I just found out that Madison has Stardust in my size!! I like it, but i'm not sure. What are your thoughts on the Stardust?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

FlipDiver said:


> Just wanted to say how proud I am that New York finally legalized gay marriage!  I can't wait to attend my best friend's wedding
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/06/24/gay-marriage-legalized-new-york_n_884434.html


 

I know, I was excited when I heard it! I would really love for all 50 states to legalize it, but I think in the South it may be harder. Hope your best friend has a wonderful wedding day!


----------



## skislope15

so annoyed I had an auction on ebay last week for some CL's someone emailed and begged for the shoes but needed a week to pay for them.....a week later buyer is mia and my shoes are going to be relisted.......not happy


----------



## chacci1

skislope15 said:


> so annoyed I had an auction on ebay last week for some CL's someone emailed and begged for the shoes but needed a week to pay for them.....a week later buyer is mia and my shoes are going to be relisted.......not happy



UHH....yes, I am really tired of ebay as well.  I sold a pair of shoes on there over a week ago.  I specifically stated "no refunds" in my listing.  The buyer came back and asked me to refund his $ bc they didn't fit.  I agreed.  Then, came back again and stated it was too much of a hassle so he would just give them away.  Then, came back again and is once again asking me to give him his $ back AND is now stating that there was a scuff on the shoe that I did not disclose!!  (Oh and P.S.....he gave me perfect feedback when he first got the shoes!).  So annoyed!!!  I dislike liars so much!  Needless to say, I'm not willing to be nice and buy them back from him at this point!
Sorry to vent, your situation just brought it all back!  Good luck with your listing!


----------



## skislope15

I just hate rude and pita buyers! My shoes would have been sold already so i probably would have bought another pair of sale shoes but instead i still have them and i'll have to pay to relist them......so glad i tried to be nice




chacci1 said:


> UHH....yes, I am really tired of ebay as well.  I sold a pair of shoes on there over a week ago.  I specifically stated "no refunds" in my listing.  The buyer came back and asked me to refund his $ bc they didn't fit.  I agreed.  Then, came back again and stated it was too much of a hassle so he would just give them away.  Then, came back again and is once again asking me to give him his $ back AND is now stating that there was a scuff on the shoe that I did not disclose!!  (Oh and P.S.....he gave me perfect feedback when he first got the shoes!).  So annoyed!!!  I dislike liars so much!  Needless to say, I'm not willing to be nice and buy them back from him at this point!
> Sorry to vent, your situation just brought it all back!  Good luck with your listing!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm sitting here in my in-law's house, using my BIL's laptop to check in here. There is a very mini-meet planned for the Kitchener/Waterloo area for Weds. Thursday is going to be the day I take my wonderful MIL out for lunch & a movie. I try to always take at least one day to spoil her and to get her out of the house. My FIL is pretty housebound, so she doesn't go anywhere, unless someone is here to stay with him. My DH gets that job.


----------



## CMP86

Edmund has had his NAM for 2 weeks now. And everything is going really smoothly. His cleft needs to close 19mm before they will do the surgery. The first week it went from 19mm to 17mm and then today it has went from 17mm to 14.5mm left. The dentist at Children's is very happy with his progress. This still puts surgery sometime in September.

I'm just glad that the NAM is doing what they want it to do. Plus I think he is finally used to it and doesn't even mind it being taken out twice a day to clean it anymore. Sometimes I have to make him cry just to get him to open his mouth wide enough to put it back in.


----------



## siserilla

CMP, what a beautiful baby!!!!


----------



## icecreamom

CMP86 said:


> Edmund has had his NAM for 2 weeks now. And everything is going really smoothly. His cleft needs to close 19mm before they will do the surgery. The first week it went from 19mm to 17mm and then today it has went from 17mm to 14.5mm left. The dentist at Children's is very happy with his progress. This still puts surgery sometime in September.
> 
> I'm just glad that the NAM is doing what they want it to do. Plus I think he is finally used to it and doesn't even mind it being taken out twice a day to clean it anymore. Sometimes I have to make him cry just to get him to open his mouth wide enough to put it back in.



I always read your posts, and I'm so happy to see that everything is working out as planned. God bless your family, your baby is a super handsome little boy


----------



## FlipDiver

CMP86 said:


> Edmund has had his NAM for 2 weeks now. And everything is going really smoothly. His cleft needs to close 19mm before they will do the surgery. The first week it went from 19mm to 17mm and then today it has went from 17mm to 14.5mm left. The dentist at Children's is very happy with his progress. This still puts surgery sometime in September.
> 
> I'm just glad that the NAM is doing what they want it to do. Plus I think he is finally used to it and doesn't even mind it being taken out twice a day to clean it anymore. Sometimes I have to make him cry just to get him to open his mouth wide enough to put it back in.



 He is a little cutie pie!


----------



## KarenBorter

CMP86 said:


> Edmund has had his NAM for 2 weeks now. And everything is going really smoothly. His cleft needs to close 19mm before they will do the surgery. The first week it went from 19mm to 17mm and then today it has went from 17mm to 14.5mm left. The dentist at Children's is very happy with his progress. This still puts surgery sometime in September.
> 
> I'm just glad that the NAM is doing what they want it to do. Plus I think he is finally used to it and doesn't even mind it being taken out twice a day to clean it anymore. Sometimes I have to make him cry just to get him to open his mouth wide enough to put it back in.



Great news! Such a doll !


----------



## KarenBorter

Hey ... has anyone heard from Danielle recently? I checked some threads and she hasn't posted in a long while.


----------



## PeepToe

CMP86 said:


> Edmund has had his NAM for 2 weeks now. And everything is going really smoothly. His cleft needs to close 19mm before they will do the surgery. The first week it went from 19mm to 17mm and then today it has went from 17mm to 14.5mm left. The dentist at Children's is very happy with his progress. This still puts surgery sometime in September.
> 
> I'm just glad that the NAM is doing what they want it to do. Plus I think he is finally used to it and doesn't even mind it being taken out twice a day to clean it anymore. Sometimes I have to make him cry just to get him to open his mouth wide enough to put it back in.



What great news! I'm so happy to hear that he is adjusting well to the NAM. It will be over before you guys know it! You are such a great mommy!


----------



## jenayb

CMP86 said:


> Edmund has had his NAM for 2 weeks now. And everything is going really smoothly. His cleft needs to close 19mm before they will do the surgery. The first week it went from 19mm to 17mm and then today it has went from 17mm to 14.5mm left. The dentist at Children's is very happy with his progress. This still puts surgery sometime in September.
> 
> I'm just glad that the NAM is doing what they want it to do. Plus I think he is finally used to it and doesn't even mind it being taken out twice a day to clean it anymore. Sometimes I have to make him cry just to get him to open his mouth wide enough to put it back in.



Aw, bless his little heart! 

So cute though... Matching outfits with daddy!


----------



## BattyBugs

Edmund is adorable, CMP. I'm so glad the device is working like it should. I love the photo with his daddy...so cute!


----------



## xlovely

BattyBugs said:


> I'm sitting here in my in-law's house, using my BIL's laptop to check in here. There is a very mini-meet planned for the Kitchener/Waterloo area for Weds. Thursday is going to be the day I take my wonderful MIL out for lunch & a movie. I try to always take at least one day to spoil her and to get her out of the house. My FIL is pretty housebound, so she doesn't go anywhere, unless someone is here to stay with him. My DH gets that job.



You are such a sweet DIL! Gives me warm fuzzies


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Hi ladies, I really need your help and I don't know where to post this. Please re-direct this post if it's in the wrong thread! y mother bought me a Sweet Charity handbag not too long ago, and I've only used it three times. I think the lock on the bow is broken-the bag doesn't lock when I push the bow in. I was wondering what I can do to fix it? Thank you so much!


----------



## AEGIS

glad to hear he's progressing well 

i love his little sports outfit and that he and daddy match 




CMP86 said:


> Edmund has had his NAM for 2 weeks now. And everything is going really smoothly. His cleft needs to close 19mm before they will do the surgery. The first week it went from 19mm to 17mm and then today it has went from 17mm to 14.5mm left. The dentist at Children's is very happy with his progress. This still puts surgery sometime in September.
> 
> I'm just glad that the NAM is doing what they want it to do. Plus I think he is finally used to it and doesn't even mind it being taken out twice a day to clean it anymore. Sometimes I have to make him cry just to get him to open his mouth wide enough to put it back in.


----------



## AEGIS

i will not buy any new shoes until i get all my shoes vibrammed and padded etc.

*crosses fingers behind back*


----------



## AEGIS

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I've got a random news flash... They've been filming a movie called "Abe Lincoln Vampire Hunter" a block from our place for about a week now and as we were walking to the park today, Spartacus (the giant schnauzer) scared the bejeezus out of Mr. and Mrs. Lincoln... and a guy that I think was Ulysses S. Grant just laughed. That has nothing to do with Louboutins but I just thought I'd share that because I'm pretty sure this will never happen again.




oh yeah that was a popular book. i never read it bc i am so confused by the premise.


----------



## 318Platinum

Thinking of getting the Peep Toe Altadama, but I don't want another 140mm heel. Does it come in 150mm or in a 160mm height? also, does the Altadama come in any other leathers such as exotics and such? TIA


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> i will not buy any new shoes until i get all my shoes vibrammed and padded etc.
> 
> *crosses fingers behind back*



I am sort of on the fence about doing that. Do a lot of women have those done to their shoes (Vibrammed), or is it really just a personal preference? I am getting one pair done just to see if I like it or not, but if it is an absolute MUST for longevity, then I should go ahead and have all three of mine done since they are all at the cobbler right now.  If it doesn't affect the life of my shoes drstically, then I'm good either way, since I don't mind the sole getting worn.


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> Thinking of getting the Peep Toe Altadama, but I don't want another 140mm heel. Does it come in 150mm or in a 160mm height? also, does the Altadama come in any other leathers such as exotics and such? TIA




it only comes in 100mm or 140 mm and it does come in exotics


----------



## NANI1972

318Platinum said:


> Thinking of getting the Peep Toe Altadama, but I don't want another 140mm heel. Does it come in 150mm or in a 160mm height? also, does the Altadama come in any other leathers such as exotics and such? TIA


 
Yes ADs come in exotics such as eel, watersnake and python. ADs only come in 100 or 140.


----------



## Miss T.

Hm, is it just me, or is it really weird that the advertisement bar on the forum features CL-lookalikes?


----------



## 318Platinum

Miss T. said:


> Hm, is it just me, or is it really weird that the advertisement bar on the forum features CL-lookalikes?



LOL, I noticed that too!!! I don't know what that is all about.


----------



## 318Platinum

Thank you both for the info!! I am so excited now, but just a little disappointed since it only goes up to 140mm. It's fine, though. Does anyone know if the LP fits like the Altadama? I really wanted to try on the LP, but they didn't have my size. Hopefully, DH likes the Altadama on me. I wish I would have snapped a pic of it when I tried it on. Exotics are so Delicious, and I can't wait to get some!!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

318Platinum said:


> I am sort of on the fence about doing that. Do a lot of women have those done to their shoes (Vibrammed), or is it really just a personal preference? I am getting one pair done just to see if I like it or not, but if it is an absolute MUST for longevity, then I should go ahead and have all three of mine done since they are all at the cobbler right now.  If it doesn't affect the life of my shoes drstically, then I'm good either way, since I don't mind the sole getting worn.



I personally get all my shoes vibrammed. I do wear them a few times first though, because the cobbler has to sand down the sole to put them on anyway.

  I would expect that it does add longevity to the life of the shoe, because you can only wear down the standard leather sole so much, so after tons of wear it'd need doing anyway. That's my rationale, I'd like to know what the other ladies think too!


----------



## FlipDiver

I would like to order a pair of shoes from Browns, but I really don't want to pay customs fees to DHL...


----------



## Miss T.

FlipDiver said:


> I would like to order a pair of shoes from Browns, but I really don't want to pay customs fees to DHL...



I know what that is like. We pay 25% on anything that is brought in to the country, it is so expensive!


But, uhm, what are you thinking of getting?


----------



## BattyBugs

I have vibrams on almost every pair of CL's I own. It beats the heck out of slipping.


----------



## gymangel812

318Platinum said:


> Thank you both for the info!! I am so excited now, but just a little disappointed since it only goes up to 140mm. It's fine, though. Does anyone know if the LP fits like the Altadama? I really wanted to try on the LP, but they didn't have my size. Hopefully, DH likes the Altadama on me. I wish I would have snapped a pic of it when I tried it on. Exotics are so Delicious, and I can't wait to get some!!!!



The ad 140 and lp both are tts. I prefer the lp but most ladies on here like the ad a lot. The ad squishes my second toe some. Plus I like that the last peep are a bit taller.


----------



## 318Platinum

gymangel812 said:


> The ad 140 and lp both are tts. I prefer the lp but most ladies on here like the ad a lot. The ad squishes my second toe some. Plus I like that the last peep are a bit taller.



Thanks so much for your input. I really love the Lady Peep, but I was a little worried because of the height, that it may have a smaller fit. The only true way for me to confirm this is to try them on. The AD just looks a little weird or off to me, and i guess thats because I have a Bianca, and I think that the platform should be as thick on the AD as it is on the Bianca. I will try the LP, because thats what I really like. I hope it fits exactly like the AD, because it fit heavenly on me when I tried them on. Thanks again, *Gym*!!


----------



## heiress-ox

I am waiting for the Madison boutique to call me back so that I can charge-send my shoes, but the time is going SO slowly!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... So, what just happened in Florida?!?!?! I'm by no means as familiar with this case as some people but I have friends who practice criminal law in FL and the rumor mill had her pegged as guilty from the get-go. Not to mention the prosecution throwing anything that sticks to make sure the jury would't nullify. And yet?! SO disappointing.


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... So, what just happened in Florida?!?!?! I'm by no means as familiar with this case as some people but I have friends who practice criminal law in FL and the rumor mill had her pegged as guilty from the get-go. Not to mention the prosecution throwing anything that sticks to make sure the jury would't nullify. And yet?! SO disappointing.



I don't know anything about the case, but I know that the evidence wasn't really pointing towards her and there wasn't any DNA that connected her to the murder, so I think just because of the evidence and lack of DNA, that the verdict was just. She will never be seen as Innocent or have a normal or peaceful life, so it may have been better for her to have been found guilty IMO. I think a lot of people would rather have an innocent person convicted instead of actually convicting the actual person that is guilty.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> I don't know anything about the case, but I know that the evidence wasn't really pointing towards her and there wasn't any DNA that connected her to the murder, so I think just because of the evidence and lack of DNA, that the verdict was just. She will never be seen as Innocent or have a normal or peaceful life, so it may have been better for her to have been found guilty IMO. I think a lot of people would rather have an innocent person convicted instead of actually convicting the actual person that is guilty.



You know, I get what you're saying from a legal standpoint and I know the burden of proof is on the prosecution, yada yada but I don't think that was the issue in this case. Real life isn't an episode of CSI and those of my friends who went into criminal law -- one is in criminal defense in FL, a few are prosecutors around the country --  very often complain about that being a huge issue in trials because the jury now expects certain things to be shown by the prosecution and when these miracles can't be produced, they acquit. I think the prosecution in this case did the best they could with circumstantial evidence and all I'm saying is that I'm honestly surprised that wasn't enough. We really had the case pegged as going the other way.


----------



## Dessye

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... So, what just happened in Florida?!?!?! I'm by no means as familiar with this case as some people but I have friends who practice criminal law in FL and the rumor mill had her pegged as guilty from the get-go. Not to mention the prosecution throwing anything that sticks to make sure the jury would't nullify. And yet?! SO disappointing.


 
I'm completely disappointed too but I had a gut feeling mid-way through this trial that she would be acquitted.  I'm so mad!   The following will be pure sarcasm:

The result of the Casey Anthony trial simply teaches other potential child murderers that you only have to lie, commit the murder with no witnesses (ie. at night) and then ensure that the body is completely decomposed before it is found so that no DNA will be available.  Oh and burying the body in an area prone to flooding doesn't hurt either.  After that you are scot-free.  This method of the perfect murder will be called pulling a 'Casey Anthony'.

For all those who are wondering why I am so convinced Casey Anthony is responsible for the murder is that multiple separate witnesses and 2 dogs stated that there was a smell of human decomp.  I am a pathologist and know that once you get a whiff of that smell, you never forget it.  Of course, that doesn't prove that it was her daughter's body in the trunk of her car, but whose else could it have been?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dessye said:


> I'm completely disappointed too but I had a gut feeling mid-way through this trial that she would be acquitted.  I'm so mad!   The following will be pure sarcasm:
> 
> The result of the Casey Anthony trial simply teaches other potential child murderers that you only have to lie, commit the murder with no witnesses (ie. at night) and then ensure that the body is completely decomposed before it is found so that no DNA will be available.  Oh and burying the body in an area prone to flooding doesn't hurt either.  After that you are scot-free.  This method of the perfect murder will be called pulling a 'Casey Anthony'.
> 
> For all those who are wondering why I am so convinced Casey Anthony is responsible for the murder is that multiple separate witnesses and 2 dogs stated that there was a smell of human decomp.  I am a pathologist and know that once you get a whiff of that smell, you never forget it.  Of course, that doesn't prove that it was her daughter's body in the trunk of her car, but whose else could it have been?



That's exactly what I'm talking about in terms of circumstantial evidence. They had me at duct tape though -- duct tape for a drowning victim? Tell me another one.


----------



## Dessye

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> That's exactly what I'm talking about in terms of circumstantial evidence. They had me at duct tape though -- duct tape for a drowning victim? Tell me another one.


 
I guess it proves that in order to get convicted in a high profile (ie. live broadcast) case, you not only need witnesses but solid DNA evidence with absolutely no mistakes on the part of the detectives and lab investigators.  Otherwise, you must acquit.  Where is common sense these days?


----------



## Dessye

On a happier note   I got my lilac/navy Maggies in the mail today! I go pick them up after work


----------



## aoqtpi

heiress-ox said:


> I am waiting for the Madison boutique to call me back so that I can charge-send my shoes, but the time is going SO slowly!



Which pair?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dessye said:


> On a happier note   I got my lilac/navy Maggies in the mail today! I go pick them up after work



CONGRATS!!!  Did you get the 140s? I can't wait to see photos


----------



## Dessye

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> CONGRATS!!!  Did you get the 140s? I can't wait to see photos


 
Yup! 140!  I can't wait to see them!  I will be more relieved when I see that they're OK.   If they're OK, I'll take pics tomorrow mornin'.


----------



## heiress-ox

aoqtpi said:


> Which pair?



Black Patent Biancas  Boring compared to all the stunning shoes on here, but I adore them!


----------



## aoqtpi

heiress-ox said:


> Black Patent Biancas  Boring compared to all the stunning shoes on here, but I adore them!



Black patent is awesome! Can't wait to see your mod pics!


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You know, I get what you're saying from a legal standpoint and I know the burden of proof is on the prosecution, yada yada but I don't think that was the issue in this case. Real life isn't an episode of CSI and those of my friends who went into criminal law -- one is in criminal defense in FL, a few are prosecutors around the country --  very often complain about that being a huge issue in trials because the jury now expects certain things to be shown by the prosecution and when these miracles can't be produced, they acquit. I think the prosecution in this case did the best they could with circumstantial evidence and all I'm saying is that I'm honestly surprised that wasn't enough. We really had the case pegged as going the other way.





Yes, that is true, but at the same time, everyone has personal feelings against this woman for the way she act, the emotions that were shown, and that they believe that she did it, regardless of what the jury said. It's really sad because everyone wants her dead and found guilty and she isn't guilty. I knew that she should have been found Not Guilty, and in some sense, I am a little shocked that she wasn't found guilty. Everyone just believes that she is guilty, BUT it is not enough to just say that "okay, she's Guilty and she should have known this and that!" It would have really been a sad day in America if they found her Guilty, because it means that evidence, no matter how strong, or weak, doesn't matter, and that the ONLY thing that does in this system are personal opinions and beliefs! You should ALWAYS be able to prove WITHOUT A REASONABLE DOUBT that someone is Guilty, and that wasn't done in this case. I am sad that the Child doesn't have justice, but in the same sense, I don't and WILL NOT accept that she is Guilty just to hold just anyone responsible for something when they did not in fact commit the crime.


----------



## 318Platinum

Dessye said:


> On a happier note   I got my lilac/navy Maggies in the mail today! I go pick them up after work



OOOOOOHHH, SO JEALY RIGHT NOW!!! you know you HAVE to post pics/MOD pics!!! That is one of my HGs!!!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Dessye said:


> On a happier note   I got my lilac/navy Maggies in the mail today! I go pick them up after work



Ooohh, congrats! That's such a pretty colourway (not that there was a bad colourway for Maggies before this season )


----------



## Dessye

Thank you, lovely ladies!!! I got them and they're awesome --- no major flaws!!   I will post pics tomorrow morning!


----------



## Dessye

heiress-ox said:


> Black Patent Biancas  Boring compared to all the stunning shoes on here, but I adore them!


 
  Biancas are HOT!


----------



## PetitColibri

just in case someone is interrested, the Lux ultra violet are back on sale on European NAP in size 37 ! -40%


----------



## heiress-ox

Dessye said:


> Thank you, lovely ladies!!! I got them and they're awesome --- no major flaws!!   I will post pics tomorrow morning!



Cannot wait to see pics


----------



## Dessye

heiress-ox said:


> Cannot wait to see pics


 
Sorry, ran behind this morning.  Will take pics tomorrow morning or tonight.


----------



## aoqtpi

Dessye said:


> Sorry, ran behind this morning.  *Will take pics tomorrow morning or tonight*.


----------



## BattyBugs

xlovely said:


> You are such a sweet DIL! Gives me warm fuzzies



Thank you xlovely. My MIL is wonderful & I love spending time with her. We ended up spending a few hours at a big farmer's market & then stopping for lunch on the way back to the house. She had a nice, 7 hours or so away from the house.

On another note, DH & I are finally on the way home. We left Canada Monday morning & made a stop at my Aunt & Uncle's house in Tennessee. All in all, we had an enjoyable time. Next stop...Las Vegas in August.


----------



## aoqtpi

BattyBugs said:


> Thank you xlovely. My MIL is wonderful & I love spending time with her. We ended up spending a few hours at a big farmer's market & then stopping for lunch on the way back to the house. She had a nice, 7 hours or so away from the house.
> 
> On another note, DH & I are finally on the way home. We left Canada Monday morning & made a stop at my Aunt & Uncle's house in Tennessee. All in all, we had an enjoyable time. Next stop...Las Vegas in August.



Have a safe drive! It was great meeting you. Have so much fun in Vegas!


----------



## aoqtpi

I should go to bed... but I'm still up browsing!

Of the three loopholes to my ban, two have shown up this week. So torn...


----------



## Dessye

Good God! I hope tPF has finally fixed their problems!! I'm a bit ashamed to admit this but I went into major withdrawl   But in the meantime  I managed to score my other UHG!!!  I'm anxiously awaiting my Tobacco Maggies!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Congrats Desssssssye!

OMGosh I know, it seems the database is still messed up. There are Coach and LV posts in this forum, errr weird.


----------



## gymangel812

NANI1972 said:


> Congrats Desssssssye!
> 
> OMGosh I know, it seems the database is still messed up. There are Coach and LV posts in this forum, errr weird.


yeah i think it will go down again. i'm seeing posts up to july 8th and today only. 



Dessye said:


> Good God! I hope tPF has finally fixed their problems!! I'm a bit ashamed to admit this but I went into major withdrawl   But in the meantime  I managed to score my other UHG!!!  I'm anxiously awaiting my Tobacco Maggies!!!!


congrats!!!


----------



## chloe speaks

Dessye said:


> Good God! I hope tPF has finally fixed their problems!! I'm a bit ashamed to admit this but I went into major withdrawl   But in the meantime  I managed to score my other UHG!!!  I'm anxiously awaiting my Tobacco Maggies!!!!




 for Tobacco Maggies!


----------



## Dessye

chloe speaks said:


> for Tobacco Maggies!


 


gymangel812 said:


> yeah i think it will go down again. i'm seeing posts up to july 8th and today only.
> 
> congrats!!!


 


NANI1972 said:


> Congrats Desssssssye!
> 
> OMGosh I know, it seems the database is still messed up. There are Coach and LV posts in this forum, errr weird.


 
Thank you, lovelies!!!   I am on  right now!


----------



## SassySarah

My collection thread update from the weekend is gone ugh!  ush:


----------



## icecreamom

I missed you ladies!


----------



## Dessye

SassySarah said:


> My collection thread update from the weekend is gone ugh! ush:


 
OMG --- NO!!!!  Do you need me to resend you the link?


----------



## Dessye

icecreamom said:


> I missed you ladies!


ITA!


----------



## aoqtpi

Dessye said:


> Good God! *I hope tPF has finally fixed their problems!!* I'm a bit ashamed to admit this but I went into major withdrawl   But in the meantime  I managed to score my other UHG!!!  I'm anxiously awaiting my Tobacco Maggies!!!!



Ditto!

Can't wait to see them!






My shoes have cleared customs! So excited to receive them. I found out Monday that I got into law school for September () so I won't be buying any more CLs til I'm don ()


----------



## icecreamom

aoqtpi said:


> Ditto!
> 
> Can't wait to see them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shoes have cleared customs! So excited to receive them. I found out Monday that I got into law school for September () so I won't be buying any more CLs til I'm don ()



Congrats for the shoes clearing customs and Super congrats for getting into law school!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmmoussighi

aoqtpi said:


> Ditto!
> 
> Can't wait to see them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shoes have cleared customs! So excited to receive them. I found out Monday that I got into law school for September () so I won't be buying any more CLs til I'm don ()


 
Congrats on law school!  It'll be one hell of a ride!


----------



## Dessye

aoqtpi said:


> Ditto!
> 
> Can't wait to see them!
> 
> *My shoes have cleared customs*! So excited to receive them. *I found out Monday that I got into law school for September* () so I won't be buying any more CLs til I'm don ()


 
OMG!!!!   Huge congratulations!!!!  I'm so happy for you!  You're definitely due for great news!  Yay!


----------



## icecreamom

NANI1972 said:


> Congrats Desssssssye!
> 
> OMGosh I know, it seems the database is still messed up. There are Coach and LV posts in this forum, errr weird.



Girl.. Did you find your ADs? I see a change on your siggy


----------



## Dessye

icecreamom said:


> Girl.. Did you find your ADs? I see a change on your siggy


 No not yet.  I'm working on it!  Hopefully it will turn out -- fingers crossed!  Thanks for asking


----------



## icecreamom

Dessye said:


> No not yet.  I'm working on it!  Hopefully it will turn out -- fingers crossed!  Thanks for asking



Dessye, were you looking for ADs as well?? or is this a database error too?? I quoted Nani and it looks like I quoted you instead... or, am I crazy?


----------



## Dessye

icecreamom said:


> Dessye, were you looking for ADs as well?? or is this a database error too?? I quoted Nani and it looks like I quoted you instead... or, am I crazy?


 
Haha, yes you quoted me  Maybe it's the database corruption? 

ETA: Oops! ush:  It's me that's going crazy :weird:  You did quote *NANI*!


----------



## icecreamom

Dessye said:


> Haha, yes you quoted me   Maybe it's the database corruption?



Hahahaha this is crazy!! I went back and checked (making sure I wasn't nuts) and I did quote Nani!! must be database error! So funny  But hey! I'm happy you are working on your ADs!


----------



## icecreamom

Dessye said:


> Haha, yes you quoted me  Maybe it's the database corruption?
> 
> *ETA: Oops! ush:  It's me that's going crazy :weird:  You did quote **NANI*!



Just read this. NP, still pretty funny


----------



## heiress-ox

My shoes from Madison arrived yesterday! I may post a reveal later


----------



## NANI1972

icecreamom said:


> Girl.. Did you find your ADs? I see a change on your siggy


 
lol, nope I wish! heh the database problems converted my siggy back to what it was before.


----------



## Dessye

heiress-ox said:


> My shoes from Madison arrived yesterday! I may post a reveal later


 
:snack:


----------



## aoqtpi

icecreamom said:


> Congrats for the shoes clearing customs and Super congrats for getting into law school!!!!!!!!!





mmmoussighi said:


> Congrats on law school!  It'll be one hell of a ride!





Dessye said:


> OMG!!!!   Huge congratulations!!!!  I'm so happy for you!  You're definitely due for great news!  Yay!



Thanks ladies! Now I just have to find a place to live. My mother suggested I stay in residence


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats Dessye! WTG aoqtpi! There was no doubt you'd get into law school.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> i will not buy any new shoes until i get all my shoes vibrammed and padded etc.
> 
> *crosses fingers behind back*


 
I found a place in Lanham that was recommended to me-I'll let you know how it goes when I drop a few pair off next week. They don't use Vibram tho...they use Soletech, I'm gonna go check it out!


----------



## aoqtpi

BattyBugs said:


> Congrats Dessye! WTG aoqtpi! There was no doubt you'd get into law school.



Thanks


----------



## jenayb

I just can't see any reason to hop on the phone and swoop up the Leopard/Black Maggies. I hope someone gets them on tPF soon so I can see mod pics!!!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> I just can't see any reason to hop on the phone and swoop up the Leopard/Black Maggies. I hope someone gets them on tPF soon so I can see mod pics!!!



I'll have a reveal very soon.   I bought the black too.   Couldnt decide so took them both.  Aghh.


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> I'll have a reveal very soon.   I bought the black too.   Couldnt decide so took them both.  Aghh.



I would have picked up the black/black if I didn't already have it. Good choice.


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> I would have picked up the black/black if I didn't already have it. Good choice.



I'm sure I'll love it. I didn't think I wanted/needed it when they came out last time. Such a basic that I couldn't pass this time


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> I'm sure I'll love it. I didn't think I wanted/needed it when they came out last time. Such a basic that I couldn't pass this time



Well congrats babe. You and I just have such similar taste.


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Well congrats babe. You and I just have such similar taste.



I know right?  Such similar taste!  We are also eyeing some similar pairs for the fall.  Something chartreuse and something with a number. He he!  Miss our chats!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> I know right?  Such similar taste!  We are also eyeing some similar pairs for the fall.  Something chartreuse and something with a number. He he!  Miss our chats!


----------



## airina666

CL in Dubai Mall has opened! I am excited! The man himself is going to cut the red ribbon on Monday July 18th. I wish I could be there!


----------



## 318Platinum

Has anyone ever gotten their shoes Vibrammed at the cobbler and something was wrong with your shoes when you went to pick them up??


----------



## aoqtpi

318Platinum said:


> Has anyone ever gotten their shoes Vibrammed at the cobbler and something was wrong with your shoes when you went to pick them up??



Nope, but this has me so nervous. I'm dropping off spikes next weekend and I'm super worried a spike will fall off in the Vibramming process.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> Has anyone ever gotten their shoes Vibrammed at the cobbler and something was wrong with your shoes when you went to pick them up??



You got a spiky pair?! Which ones?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I made reservations for the last Harry Potter movie almost two weeks ago and was planning on wearing the watersnake Daffs because they've been neglected and I've missed them but I don't think that'll be happening any time soon. I was riding this morning - trotting without stirrups to build up strength in the legs - when the horse bolted. There was no way to get my feet back into stirrups at that point (I was trying!) and as hard as I tried, stopping him wasn't an option either as by this point he was in a full panic and we were somewhere between a canter and a galllop when he swung a hard left to avoid a fence. I grabbed his mane to balance out and saw that up ahead (and closing quickly) was the rear end of another horse with a little girl on top so it was either run into her or drop so I dropped. It was a good fall except for the rear hoof which came down just as my right leg came up as I rolled and we made contact... Thankfully, nothing's broken (ER trip!) but my right ankle is twice the size of my left one and I don't think I can pull off the Daffodile & crutch look. I'm now on the couch with a dose of happy pills coursing through my system and feeling rather sorry for myself. I had a hell of a ride before it happened and I still have no idea what made him run - maybe thunder? He's such a great horse - I'm going to bring him apples when we go pick up the car from the stables later because I feel terrible he got so spooked. I was definitely lucky that it was just a sprain (horse hoof + human bones = trouble) but I can't help but be sad I won't be able to ride until the swelling goes down. OR wear any heels. Maybe I'll develop some major upper-body strength from the crutches or something 

... I'd also like to add that people who ride bareback are daredevils of a whole different breed. I like the control of stirrups too much.


----------



## 318Platinum

*SCRAZY*, No, I don't have a spiked pair, I just have the three I have so far (Daffodile, Mago, Bianca) but I do want a pair of spikes!! DH isn't too thrilled about spikes, though. ;-(
"When I finally get a pair, I should kick him with the spikes for being against them!!!" 

I just read your post and I am so sorry that this happened to you!! i am glad that nothing serious happened, and that you are alright. Daff will understand that you will take her out to have fun when you are 100%. Get well soon and take it easy, Hun !!  


*AOQTPI*,Well just be very careful!! I told myself that I didn't trust ANYONE to do that to my shoes, and I actually liked the scuffed look on the bottom, BUT DH talked me into trying them, so I dropped off all three pairs that I owned, but were only getting the Vibram on the Bianca (Remind you, the patent already had a small crack in it on a different spot of the shoe) and later on in the week, I decided to get all of them Vibrammed. I went to pick them up, and I was trying to check out the shoes BEFORE I left the shop. It was very busy in there as always, and DH was like "they are super busy, let's go, i'm sure they did a great job". I bagged them all up and left, AFTER seeing two very small knicks on my BRAND NEW PAIR OF KID LEATHER DAFFODILES THAT I NEVER WORE, so I was really upset about that. Got to the hotel, and I saw that they messed up the patent on the bottom of my already ruined Biancas!! There was NEVER anything wrong with this part of the shoe before and now, there was!!! I decided to let it slide, seeing that I already left the store, so It was really just on me now, plus, I don't know what they would have done, but still!!! Honestly, I am a HUUUUUUUGE perfectionist when it comes to my items, and honestly, in my eyes, there is something wrong with all three pairs!! On a positive note, I do love the Vibram WAAAY more then I thought I would!!! I think that I would get them on ALL of my Loubies from now on, but I am still heated about my shoes! The cobbler was highly recommended by the CL Boutique in Dallas and It is literally down the street from CL. the name of the place is DENO'S !!! I will post a pic of the after shoes, and let me know what you all think!! I am not crazy, or am I? I even saw a woman there at Denos right before I left, and I went to my favorite high end boutique and ran into her there, we started talking and she told me that they COMPLETELY ruined her Python Tote with Spray Paint!!! Spray Paint?? That is what just has me at second thoughts about doing this ever again!!


*Bianca:* The two cracks were NEVER there until I got the shoes back from them!!

*Mago:* The red is faded from the Vibram, up to the Louboutin Stamping, as if they went a little crazy with a chemical and tried to wipe it off. 

*Daff:* Looks like two little teeth marks on the bottom front of the shoe!! This was NEVER WORM BEFORE and NEVER had any marks on them!!

*I think I am being a little anal about them, especially the red backing (Which is on the back of all of them, the Mago more so though, but to have that crack on my Biancas is just uncalled for IMO!!!!*


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Thanks for your well wishes 

As far as your shoes, I do NOT think you're making a big deal out of it and I WOULD call them up or stop by and give them a piece of my mind -- that's unacceptable IMO. It looks like they rushed the jobs and did it half-assed and that's not something you should have to deal with. They're your shoes - you should be the only one to mess with them. I'm truly sorry you had a bad experience - maybe swing my the boutique and explain what happened and ask what can be done to repair the damage they caused? 

I had the same story with spikes except I was the reluctant one but once I bought the Lady Clou, I was a goner. I did end up scraping my own foot like I thought I would but it was a minor bruise (I'm accident prone ). And I did kick DH just to check - it didn't hurt, according to him. So not a very effective weapon 



318Platinum said:


> *SCRAZY*, No, I don't have a spiked pair, I just have the three I have so far (Daffodile, Mago, Bianca) but I do want a pair of spikes!! DH isn't too thrilled about spikes, though. ;-(
> "When I finally get a pair, I should kick him with the spikes for being against them!!!"
> 
> I just read your post and I am so sorry that this happened to you!! i am glad that nothing serious happened, and that you are alright. Daff will understand that you will take her out to have fun when you are 100%. Get well soon and take it easy, Hun !!
> 
> 
> *AOQTPI*,Well just be very careful!! I told myself that I didn't trust ANYONE to do that to my shoes, and I actually liked the scuffed look on the bottom, BUT DH talked me into trying them, so I dropped off all three pairs that I owned, but were only getting the Vibram on the Bianca (Remind you, the patent already had a small crack in it on a different spot of the shoe) and later on in the week, I decided to get all of them Vibrammed. I went to pick them up, and I was trying to check out the shoes BEFORE I left the shop. It was very busy in there as always, and DH was like "they are super busy, let's go, i'm sure they did a great job". I bagged them all up and left, AFTER seeing two very small knicks on my BRAND NEW PAIR OF KID LEATHER DAFFODILES THAT I NEVER WORE, so I was really upset about that. Got to the hotel, and I saw that they messed up the patent on the bottom of my already ruined Biancas!! There was NEVER anything wrong with this part of the shoe before and now, there was!!! I decided to let it slide, seeing that I already left the store, so It was really just on me now, plus, I don't know what they would have done, but still!!! Honestly, I am a HUUUUUUUGE perfectionist when it comes to my items, and honestly, in my eyes, there is something wrong with all three pairs!! On a positive note, I do love the Vibram WAAAY more then I thought I would!!! I think that I would get them on ALL of my Loubies from now on, but I am still heated about my shoes! The cobbler was highly recommended by the CL Boutique in Dallas and It is literally down the street from CL. the name of the place is DENO'S !!! I will post a pic of the after shoes, and let me know what you all think!! I am not crazy, or am I? I even saw a woman there at Denos right before I left, and I went to my favorite high end boutique and ran into her there, we started talking and she told me that they COMPLETELY ruined her Python Tote with Spray Paint!!! Spray Paint?? That is what just has me at second thoughts about doing this ever again!!
> 
> 
> *Bianca:* The two cracks were NEVER there until I got the shoes back from them!!
> 
> *Mago:* The red is faded from the Vibram, up to the Louboutin Stamping, as if they went a little crazy with a chemical and tried to wipe it off.
> 
> *Daff:* Looks like two little teeth marks on the bottom front of the shoe!! This was NEVER WORM BEFORE and NEVER had any marks on them!!
> 
> *I think I am being a little anal about them, especially the red backing (Which is on the back of all of them, the Mago more so though, but to have that crack on my Biancas is just uncalled for IMO!!!!*


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I made reservations for the last Harry Potter movie almost two weeks ago and was planning on wearing the watersnake Daffs because they've been neglected and I've missed them but I don't think that'll be happening any time soon. I was riding this morning - trotting without stirrups to build up strength in the legs - when the horse bolted. There was no way to get my feet back into stirrups at that point (I was trying!) and as hard as I tried, stopping him wasn't an option either as by this point he was in a full panic and we were somewhere between a canter and a galllop when he swung a hard left to avoid a fence. I grabbed his mane to balance out and saw that up ahead (and closing quickly) was the rear end of another horse with a little girl on top so it was either run into her or drop so I dropped. It was a good fall except for the rear hoof which came down just as my right leg came up as I rolled and we made contact... Thankfully, nothing's broken (ER trip!) but my right ankle is twice the size of my left one and I don't think I can pull off the Daffodile & crutch look. I'm now on the couch with a dose of happy pills coursing through my system and feeling rather sorry for myself. I had a hell of a ride before it happened and I still have no idea what made him run - maybe thunder? He's such a great horse - I'm going to bring him apples when we go pick up the car from the stables later because I feel terrible he got so spooked. I was definitely lucky that it was just a sprain (horse hoof + human bones = trouble) but I can't help but be sad I won't be able to ride until the swelling goes down. OR wear any heels. Maybe I'll develop some major upper-body strength from the crutches or something
> 
> ... I'd also like to add that people who ride bareback are daredevils of a whole different breed. I like the control of stirrups too much.


 
Good LORD I'm glad you are ok!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



318Platinum said:


> *Bianca:* The two cracks were NEVER there until I got the shoes back from them!!
> 
> *Mago:* The red is faded from the Vibram, up to the Louboutin Stamping, as if they went a little crazy with a chemical and tried to wipe it off.
> 
> *Daff:* Looks like two little teeth marks on the bottom front of the shoe!! This was NEVER WORM BEFORE and NEVER had any marks on them!!
> 
> *I think I am being a little anal about them, especially the red backing (Which is on the back of all of them, the Mago more so though, but to have that crack on my Biancas is just uncalled for IMO!!!!*


 
Yeah, FYI this definitely is not normal; your shose got jacked up. TBH, this is the reason I rarely take my shoes in to be vibramed. They have to be beat to hell before I'll take them in. I have a very, VERY good cobbler who hasn't damaged any of my shoes yet, but the first cobbler I ever went to did indeed damage a brand new pair of Louboutins when I took them to be vibramed per my SA's recommendation.

The crappy thing is that they won't take responsibility, and there's nothing they can do once they damage a shoe anyway 9/10. I would call and raise hell like a maniac, still.


----------



## 318Platinum

You're welcome, sweetie! See, I thought that I wasn't overreacting, but DH really feels bad because he is the one that rushed me out of there when I was trying to check them out before we left. He said he had so much faith in them because we heard NOTHING but great things about them, plus CL Boutique in Dallas HIGHLY RECOMMENDED them! I mean, they look really good on them, but The pictures say otherwise with the tinges that I pointed out. I am more upset about the Biancas than anything else, because I may already have lost a pair due to the patent leather being ripped around the edge of the stitching at the top front of the shoe, but I don't wear them that much. The weird thing is that I originally told them to ONLY Vibram the Biancas ONLY, just to see if I would like it or not. I highly doubt if there is anything that I can do, due to us picking them up on the 9th of July, which was last Saturday. I will just take this as a lesson learned, and I will have to now take photos of my shoes AT the place when I am dropping them off, which is really anal, but at least I took them there, and there is NOTHING anyone can say. Has your Vibram always been flawless and perfect? or is a knick here and there normal? Anything to make me feel a little better, lol





aoqtpi said:


> Nope, but this has me so nervous. I'm dropping off spikes next weekend and I'm super worried a spike will fall off in the Vibramming process.





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You got a spiky pair?! Which ones?





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thanks for your well wishes
> 
> As far as your shoes, I do NOT think you're making a big deal out of it and I WOULD call them up or stop by and give them a piece of my mind -- that's unacceptable IMO. It looks like they rushed the jobs and did it half-assed and that's not something you should have to deal with. They're your shoes - you should be the only one to mess with them. I'm truly sorry you had a bad experience - maybe swing my the boutique and explain what happened and ask what can be done to repair the damage they caused?
> 
> I had the same story with spikes except I was the reluctant one but once I bought the Lady Clou, I was a goner. I did end up scraping my own foot like I thought I would but it was a minor bruise (I'm accident prone ). And I did kick DH just to check - it didn't hurt, according to him. So not a very effective weapon


----------



## 318Platinum

jenaywins said:


> Good LORD I'm glad you are ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, FYI this definitely is not normal; your shose got jacked up. TBH, this is the reason I rarely take my shoes in to be vibramed. They have to be beat to hell before I'll take them in. I have a very, VERY good cobbler who hasn't damaged any of my shoes yet, but the first cobbler I ever went to did indeed damage a brand new pair of Louboutins when I took them to be vibramed per my SA's recommendation.
> 
> The crappy thing is that they won't take responsibility, and there's nothing they can do once they damage a shoe anyway 9/10. I would call and raise hell like a maniac, still.





Well, I was afraid of that. I NEVER done it before, and I just assumed that in a way, it was sort of normal, minus the Biancas! I could have even done a better job than that!! I guess from now on, I will nOT get them Vibrammed at all, because I like the worn look anyways, but I actually like the Vibram now that I have taken them for a spin (Daffodiles). I will be EXTRA careful from now on, because I am going to get a Nude Daffodile (Hopefully next Season), and maybe one more nude shoe, and themn I want to start getting more colorful and exotic Louboutins!! This just tells and shows me that I need to take even more care of the items that I own, so that I will NOT have to take them to a cobbler or a bag repairer. This is really crazy that things like this constantly happens to me. Just a lesson learned I keep telling myself. Thanks for your input, *Jenay*


----------



## jenayb

318Platinum said:


> Well, I was afraid of that. I NEVER done it before, and I just assumed that in a way, it was sort of normal, minus the Biancas! I could have even done a better job than that!! I guess from now on, I will nOT get them Vibrammed at all, because I like the worn look anyways, but I actually like the Vibram now that I have taken them for a spin (Daffodiles). I will be EXTRA careful from now on, because I am going to get a Nude Daffodile (Hopefully next Season), and maybe one more nude shoe, and themn I want to start getting more colorful and exotic Louboutins!! This just tells and shows me that I need to take even more care of the items that I own, so that I will NOT have to take them to a cobbler or a bag repairer. This is really crazy that things like this constantly happens to me. Just a lesson learned I keep telling myself. Thanks for your input, *Jenay*


 
You're welcome. Sorry it happened to three pairs. That's just... Bizarre.


----------



## 318Platinum

jenaywins said:


> You're welcome. Sorry it happened to three pairs. That's just... Bizarre.



It's not okay, but it is. The only thing that was really wrong with all of them was just a little dullness of the red soles, but it was the worst on the Mago. Fortunately, it was minor things, but that Bianca really has me on the fence to never get the Vibram done again, unless it's just to the point where it needs them.


----------



## aoqtpi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I made reservations for the last Harry Potter movie almost two weeks ago and was planning on wearing the watersnake Daffs because they've been neglected and I've missed them but I don't think that'll be happening any time soon. I was riding this morning - trotting without stirrups to build up strength in the legs - when the horse bolted. There was no way to get my feet back into stirrups at that point (I was trying!) and as hard as I tried, stopping him wasn't an option either as by this point he was in a full panic and we were somewhere between a canter and a galllop when he swung a hard left to avoid a fence. I grabbed his mane to balance out and saw that up ahead (and closing quickly) was the rear end of another horse with a little girl on top so it was either run into her or drop so I dropped. It was a good fall except for the rear hoof which came down just as my right leg came up as I rolled and we made contact... Thankfully, nothing's broken (ER trip!) but my right ankle is twice the size of my left one and I don't think I can pull off the Daffodile & crutch look. I'm now on the couch with a dose of happy pills coursing through my system and feeling rather sorry for myself. I had a hell of a ride before it happened and I still have no idea what made him run - maybe thunder? He's such a great horse - I'm going to bring him apples when we go pick up the car from the stables later because I feel terrible he got so spooked. I was definitely lucky that it was just a sprain (horse hoof + human bones = trouble) but I can't help but be sad I won't be able to ride until the swelling goes down. OR wear any heels. Maybe I'll develop some major upper-body strength from the crutches or something
> 
> ... I'd also like to add that people who ride bareback are daredevils of a whole different breed. I like the control of stirrups too much.



OMG! Thank goodness you're okay! That sounds like it was really scary... Sending healing vibes your way  And I hope you enjoyed the movie!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Thanks ladies! I appreciate the sympathy; I was definitely having a pity party for myself


----------



## laleeza

OMG! That's crazy! So glad you're ok! Take it easy and feel better soon *A*!





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I made reservations for the last Harry Potter movie almost two weeks ago and was planning on wearing the watersnake Daffs because they've been neglected and I've missed them but I don't think that'll be happening any time soon. I was riding this morning - trotting without stirrups to build up strength in the legs - when the horse bolted. There was no way to get my feet back into stirrups at that point (I was trying!) and as hard as I tried, stopping him wasn't an option either as by this point he was in a full panic and we were somewhere between a canter and a galllop when he swung a hard left to avoid a fence. I grabbed his mane to balance out and saw that up ahead (and closing quickly) was the rear end of another horse with a little girl on top so it was either run into her or drop so I dropped. It was a good fall except for the rear hoof which came down just as my right leg came up as I rolled and we made contact... Thankfully, nothing's broken (ER trip!) but my right ankle is twice the size of my left one and I don't think I can pull off the Daffodile & crutch look. I'm now on the couch with a dose of happy pills coursing through my system and feeling rather sorry for myself. I had a hell of a ride before it happened and I still have no idea what made him run - maybe thunder? He's such a great horse - I'm going to bring him apples when we go pick up the car from the stables later because I feel terrible he got so spooked. I was definitely lucky that it was just a sprain (horse hoof + human bones = trouble) but I can't help but be sad I won't be able to ride until the swelling goes down. OR wear any heels. Maybe I'll develop some major upper-body strength from the crutches or something
> 
> ... I'd also like to add that people who ride bareback are daredevils of a whole different breed. I like the control of stirrups too much.


----------



## laleeza

I've been debating the vibram soles, but now I really think I just won't do it until the soles are completely trashed!
So sorry this happened! :cry:



318Platinum said:


> *SCRAZY*, No, I don't have a spiked pair, I just have the three I have so far (Daffodile, Mago, Bianca) but I do want a pair of spikes!! DH isn't too thrilled about spikes, though. ;-(
> "When I finally get a pair, I should kick him with the spikes for being against them!!!"
> 
> I just read your post and I am so sorry that this happened to you!! i am glad that nothing serious happened, and that you are alright. Daff will understand that you will take her out to have fun when you are 100%. Get well soon and take it easy, Hun !!
> 
> 
> *AOQTPI*,Well just be very careful!! I told myself that I didn't trust ANYONE to do that to my shoes, and I actually liked the scuffed look on the bottom, BUT DH talked me into trying them, so I dropped off all three pairs that I owned, but were only getting the Vibram on the Bianca (Remind you, the patent already had a small crack in it on a different spot of the shoe) and later on in the week, I decided to get all of them Vibrammed. I went to pick them up, and I was trying to check out the shoes BEFORE I left the shop. It was very busy in there as always, and DH was like "they are super busy, let's go, i'm sure they did a great job". I bagged them all up and left, AFTER seeing two very small knicks on my BRAND NEW PAIR OF KID LEATHER DAFFODILES THAT I NEVER WORE, so I was really upset about that. Got to the hotel, and I saw that they messed up the patent on the bottom of my already ruined Biancas!! There was NEVER anything wrong with this part of the shoe before and now, there was!!! I decided to let it slide, seeing that I already left the store, so It was really just on me now, plus, I don't know what they would have done, but still!!! Honestly, I am a HUUUUUUUGE perfectionist when it comes to my items, and honestly, in my eyes, there is something wrong with all three pairs!! On a positive note, I do love the Vibram WAAAY more then I thought I would!!! I think that I would get them on ALL of my Loubies from now on, but I am still heated about my shoes! The cobbler was highly recommended by the CL Boutique in Dallas and It is literally down the street from CL. the name of the place is DENO'S !!! I will post a pic of the after shoes, and let me know what you all think!! I am not crazy, or am I? I even saw a woman there at Denos right before I left, and I went to my favorite high end boutique and ran into her there, we started talking and she told me that they COMPLETELY ruined her Python Tote with Spray Paint!!! Spray Paint?? That is what just has me at second thoughts about doing this ever again!!
> 
> 
> *Bianca:* The two cracks were NEVER there until I got the shoes back from them!!
> 
> *Mago:* The red is faded from the Vibram, up to the Louboutin Stamping, as if they went a little crazy with a chemical and tried to wipe it off.
> 
> *Daff:* Looks like two little teeth marks on the bottom front of the shoe!! This was NEVER WORM BEFORE and NEVER had any marks on them!!
> 
> *I think I am being a little anal about them, especially the red backing (Which is on the back of all of them, the Mago more so though, but to have that crack on my Biancas is just uncalled for IMO!!!!*


----------



## Dessye

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I made reservations for the last Harry Potter movie almost two weeks ago and was planning on wearing the watersnake Daffs because they've been neglected and I've missed them but I don't think that'll be happening any time soon. I was riding this morning - trotting without stirrups to build up strength in the legs - when the horse bolted. There was no way to get my feet back into stirrups at that point (I was trying!) and as hard as I tried, stopping him wasn't an option either as by this point he was in a full panic and we were somewhere between a canter and a galllop when he swung a hard left to avoid a fence. I grabbed his mane to balance out and saw that up ahead (and closing quickly) was the rear end of another horse with a little girl on top so it was either run into her or drop so I dropped. It was a good fall except for the rear hoof which came down just as my right leg came up as I rolled and we made contact... Thankfully, nothing's broken (ER trip!) but my right ankle is twice the size of my left one and I don't think I can pull off the Daffodile & crutch look. I'm now on the couch with a dose of happy pills coursing through my system and feeling rather sorry for myself. I had a hell of a ride before it happened and I still have no idea what made him run - maybe thunder? He's such a great horse - I'm going to bring him apples when we go pick up the car from the stables later because I feel terrible he got so spooked. I was definitely lucky that it was just a sprain (horse hoof + human bones = trouble) but I can't help but be sad I won't be able to ride until the swelling goes down. OR wear any heels. Maybe I'll develop some major upper-body strength from the crutches or something
> 
> ... I'd also like to add that people who ride bareback are daredevils of a whole different breed. I like the control of stirrups too much.



  Oh no!  I'm so glad you didn't break anything and that your horse is OK too! Hugs your way  and get better real soon so you can get back into those CLs!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

girls - you are TOO sweet! Thank you for your support!! We just got home from the movie (very cute!!) and I took off the wrapping.... I've had some bad sprains in my life but this is taking the cake. My leg is literally black & blue half way up my shin and is huge! Cor is convinced it's broken but I had a doctor and a radiologist look at the X-rays and both say they couldn't see any fractures - hairline or otherwise. I'm going to call an orthopedic surgeon just to double check... it's honestly the strangest looking sprain I've ever seen because why is there swelling around my calf? 

I couldn't hobble through the stable too well so I didn't see Gatsby when we went back to pick up the car but the girls that work there told me he's just fine and not traumatized. I hope to see him soon -- he's such a handsome boy and an absolute sweetheart. Seriously, if I could smuggle him home and have him live with us I would. I'll take some photos because I think you'll fall in love with him 

Sorry for all of that off-topic information -- the Vicodin makes me want to tell everyone my life story  On topic, I've never had a pair vibrammed because my SA at Saks said there aren't any good cobblers in our area and he said he wouldn't recommend I risk it. There is always the option of sending them out but is it strange that I'm afraid to send them out of state? I've been reading about how to take care of soles on the forum and have used a few of the things that were recommended here. I do own two pairs that were vibrammed when I received them (one from the wonderful Bella -- they are a dream!! Thank you again for such a gorgeous pair!) and I really like it. Maybe I can do it at home or ask DH to do it, like CTS' husband who's the master  Does anyone know where I can buy the actual pads that are stuck on to the bottom?


----------



## aoqtpi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> girls - you are TOO sweet! Thank you for your support!! We just got home from the movie (very cute!!) and I took off the wrapping.... I've had some bad sprains in my life but this is taking the cake. My leg is literally black & blue half way up my shin and is huge! Cor is convinced it's broken but I had a doctor and a radiologist look at the X-rays and both say they couldn't see any fractures - hairline or otherwise. I'm going to call an orthopedic surgeon just to double check... it's honestly the strangest looking sprain I've ever seen because why is there swelling around my calf?
> 
> I couldn't hobble through the stable too well so I didn't see Gatsby when we went back to pick up the car but the girls that work there told me he's just fine and not traumatized. I hope to see him soon -- he's such a handsome boy and an absolute sweetheart. Seriously, if I could smuggle him home and have him live with us I would. I'll take some photos because I think you'll fall in love with him
> 
> Sorry for all of that off-topic information -- the Vicodin makes me want to tell everyone my life story  On topic, I've never had a pair vibrammed because my SA at Saks said there aren't any good cobblers in our area and he said he wouldn't recommend I risk it. There is always the option of sending them out but is it strange that I'm afraid to send them out of state? I've been reading about how to take care of soles on the forum and have used a few of the things that were recommended here. I do own two pairs that were vibrammed when I received them (one from the wonderful Bella -- they are a dream!! Thank you again for such a gorgeous pair!) and I really like it. Maybe I can do it at home or ask DH to do it, like CTS' husband who's the master  Does anyone know where I can buy the actual pads that are stuck on to the bottom?



Found these on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.ca/1-2MM-RED-Vibram...aultDomain_0&hash=item35b26d7b4b#ht_610wt_674

A few more pop up if you search "red Vibram". HTH!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

aoqtpi said:


> Found these on ebay
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/1-2MM-RED-Vibram...aultDomain_0&hash=item35b26d7b4b#ht_610wt_674
> 
> A few more pop up if you search "red Vibram". HTH!



Thank you, love!! Anyone know how they stay on?  Do I need glue of some kind or do they have a sticky side?


----------



## heiress-ox

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> girls - you are TOO sweet! Thank you for your support!! We just got home from the movie (very cute!!) and I took off the wrapping.... I've had some bad sprains in my life but this is taking the cake. My leg is literally black & blue half way up my shin and is huge! Cor is convinced it's broken but I had a doctor and a radiologist look at the X-rays and both say they couldn't see any fractures - hairline or otherwise. I'm going to call an orthopedic surgeon just to double check... it's honestly the strangest looking sprain I've ever seen because why is there swelling around my calf?
> 
> I couldn't hobble through the stable too well so I didn't see Gatsby when we went back to pick up the car but the girls that work there told me he's just fine and not traumatized. I hope to see him soon -- he's such a handsome boy and an absolute sweetheart. Seriously, if I could smuggle him home and have him live with us I would. I'll take some photos because I think you'll fall in love with him



Oh my gosh *Schnauzer*, I'm so glad that you're okay and your injuries weren't worse! Wishing you a speedy recovery so you can get back to Gatsby AND CLs soon


----------



## 318Platinum

Wait a sec!! Those aren't the same ones that are on the bottom of my shoes! mine aren't rubber, I don't believe. Does it make a difference? Mine doesn't have any writing on them.


----------



## jenayb

318Platinum said:


> Wait a sec!! Those aren't the same ones that are on the bottom of my shoes! mine aren't rubber, I don't believe. Does it make a difference? Mine doesn't have any writing on them.



It doesn't matter. There are several different kinds.


----------



## chacci1

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you, love!! Anyone know how they stay on?  Do I need glue of some kind or do they have a sticky side?




SC.   So sorry to hear about your mishap!  I hope you are feeling better!  Thinking about you my dear!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chacci1 said:


> SC.   So sorry to hear about your mishap!  I hope you are feeling better!  Thinking about you my dear!



Thank you!  I think there are a lot of flats in my future, at least for the non-swollen foot


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you!  I think there are a lot of flats in my future, at least for the non-swollen foot



Chanel has a ton of great flats for fall.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Chanel has a ton of great flats for fall.



So I see 

Are those spike flats fake, the ones posted in the authenticate page? They don't look like Pigalle flats to me...


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> So I see
> 
> Are those spike flats fake, the ones posted in the authenticate page? They don't look like Pigalle flats to me...



Yeah. Super fake.


----------



## chloe speaks

the horrid fake spiked CLs on eBay are really depressing me. I try to look away but they're like road kill or something.

i report them and they just won't go away. plus i don't understand why the seller often has 100% ratings... i guess they ship the fakes quickly!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chloe speaks said:


> the horrid fake spiked CLs on eBay are really depressing me. I try to look away but they're like road kill or something.
> 
> i report them and they just won't go away. plus i don't understand why the seller often has 100% ratings... i guess they ship the fakes quickly!



You have a modeling photo with a gorgeous pair of black spiked flats that I fell in love with... I just want you to know you looked fantastic in them and that photo is terrible for my budget!!


----------



## chloe speaks

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You have a modeling photo with a gorgeous pair of black spiked flats that I fell in love with... I just want you to know you looked fantastic in them and that photo is terrible for my budget!!



Awww thanks 

I'm glad that real CL spikes haven't gotten bad press from the misrepresentation


----------



## heiress-ox

I am not really sure where to put this, but I feel like the heel taps on my new Biancas were not that great! I've only worn them twice and so far they are quite worn down, I can see replacing them after the next wear or so.

Have any of you ever had issues with the heel taps of your new CLs or am I just crazy?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

heiress-ox said:


> I am not really sure where to put this, but I feel like the heel taps on my new Biancas were not that great! I've only worn them twice and so far they are quite worn down, I can see replacing them after the next wear or so.
> 
> Have any of you ever had issues with the heel taps of your new CLs or am I just crazy?



It's not just you and you're definitely not crazy - they're cheap plastic  ask the cobbler to replace them for you


----------



## heiress-ox

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> It's not just you and you're definitely not crazy - they're cheap plastic  ask the cobbler to replace them for you



Oh thank goodness haha! I was starting to wonder how heavy footed I actually was to replace them so quickly


----------



## AEGIS

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I found a place in Lanham that was recommended to me-I'll let you know how it goes when I drop a few pair off next week. They don't use Vibram tho...they use Soletech, I'm gonna go check it out!




does soletech come in red?  i need some straps shortened and padding added to some shoes too.


----------



## hazeltt

Please help talk me out of getting the Jenny sling in multi glitter york! I can't stop thinking about them!


----------



## beagly911

Ok, just ordered some great clothes from Ann Taylor and Nordstrom that will look awesome with my CL's...can't wait to put them all together!!!


----------



## AEGIS

my DH just saw a shoedazzle commercial and he goes "why can't you shop at shoedazzle?"

me: /wrinkling my nose/ eww those are cheap.

him: exactly!!


----------



## AEGIS

hazeltt said:


> Please help talk me out of getting the Jenny sling in multi glitter york! I can't stop thinking about them!




i don't know if i can do that. they're soo pretty


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^ I was about to say that this is the wrong site for that! This place is all about about enabling


----------



## SassySarah

hazeltt said:


> Please help talk me out of getting the Jenny sling in multi glitter york! I can't stop thinking about them!



But the glitter york is amazing in real life!

<-- see avi


----------



## hazeltt

AEGIS said:


> i don't know if i can do that. they're soo pretty





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ^ I was about to say that this is the wrong site for that! This place is all about about enabling





SassySarah said:


> But the glitter york is amazing in real life!
> 
> <-- see avi



Haha, thanks ladies! It's a total want and I'm trying to keep my head straight especially when it's not an everyday shoe!


----------



## 318Platinum

NO NO NO NO!!! PLEASE tell me that the Daffodile in Beige will come out for the Spring/Summer Collection!!!? I think I just read somewhere of TPF that the Beige Daff will NOT be a Classic style that will be continued!!! That is the ONLY shoe I am looking for next year and this will really blow if I can't get them!!! I missed out on a LOT of shoes because I wasn't sure if I could wear Loubies, so now, I am trying to get the ones that I missed out on, and these are one of them! :wondering


----------



## teddyak

hi ladies can anyone who owned Bianca pump tell me if you recieve the extra heel tap( the little thinging at the bottom of the heel) . i got my today at LOUSAVIAROMA and it came with a little heel tap on the mini dustbag.? TIA


----------



## jenayb

teddyak said:


> hi ladies can anyone who owned Bianca pump tell me if you recieve the extra heel tap( the little thinging at the bottom of the heel) . i got my today at LOUSAVIAROMA and it came with a little heel tap on the mini dustbag.? TIA


 
Yes.


----------



## heiress-ox

teddyak said:


> hi ladies can anyone who owned Bianca pump tell me if you recieve the extra heel tap( the little thinging at the bottom of the heel) . i got my today at LOUSAVIAROMA and it came with a little heel tap on the mini dustbag.? TIA



I received the two extra heel taps too


----------



## chacci1

Omg!  Ladies, do I have a story for you!  

So, I know there has been a lot of talk of should I/shouldn't I protect my shoes with a spray?  I know ntngo even started a thread on this and spoke of meltonian spray. So, I decided only a few months ago that if I was going to continue to make this kind if investment in shoes, that I needed to take the time to spray them. I also decided at that time that I was going to go back and spray all of my shoes!  And boy, I am so glad that I did!
This evening, I met up with a friend for dinner. As we were sitting there enjoying our meal, the table next to me spilled there entire glass of red wine in my direction and got all over my jade green suede greissimo.  I was so upset that I couldn't even look at the woman who did it. Long story short, every single stain of red wine completely came off my shoes just by wiping with a napkin!  I was in such shock that I couldn't even speak!  One of the woman at the other table asked to see my shoe and while she was looking at it, the woman who spilled the wine actually had the nerve to say "nothing got on her shoe". Needless to say, I put her in her place rather quickly and shard with her the only reason the shoe looks clean is because I had sprayed it with peotectant and that allowed the wine to come off!
Lon story short, I cannot say enough about meltonian!  The women sitting at the table that did it, well, that's another story!


----------



## chacci1

Must add this.   Sorry about all the typos in my previous post!  I just hate how my phone constantly changes words on me!  ugh!


----------



## AEGIS

chacci1 said:


> Omg! Ladies, do I have a story for you!
> 
> So, I know there has been a lot of talk of should I/shouldn't I protect my shoes with a spray? I know ntngo even started a thread on this and spoke of meltonian spray. So, I decided only a few months ago that if I was going to continue to make this kind if investment in shoes, that I needed to take the time to spray them. I also decided at that time that I was going to go back and spray all of my shoes! And boy, I am so glad that I did!
> This evening, I met up with a friend for dinner. As we were sitting there enjoying our meal, the table next to me spilled there entire glass of red wine in my direction and got all over my jade green suede greissimo. I was so upset that I couldn't even look at the woman who did it. Long story short, every single stain of red wine completely came off my shoes just by wiping with a napkin! I was in such shock that I couldn't even speak! One of the woman at the other table asked to see my shoe and while she was looking at it, the woman who spilled the wine actually had the nerve to say "nothing got on her shoe". Needless to say, I put her in her place rather quickly and shard with her the only reason the shoe looks clean is because I had sprayed it with peotectant and that allowed the wine to come off!
> Lon story short, I cannot say enough about meltonian! The women sitting at the table that did it, well, that's another story!


 

wow. so glad i sprayed all my shoes!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chacci1 said:


> Omg!  Ladies, do I have a story for you!
> 
> So, I know there has been a lot of talk of should I/shouldn't I protect my shoes with a spray?  I know ntngo even started a thread on this and spoke of meltonian spray. So, I decided only a few months ago that if I was going to continue to make this kind if investment in shoes, that I needed to take the time to spray them. I also decided at that time that I was going to go back and spray all of my shoes!  And boy, I am so glad that I did!
> This evening, I met up with a friend for dinner. As we were sitting there enjoying our meal, the table next to me spilled there entire glass of red wine in my direction and got all over my jade green suede greissimo.  I was so upset that I couldn't even look at the woman who did it. Long story short, every single stain of red wine completely came off my shoes just by wiping with a napkin!  I was in such shock that I couldn't even speak!  One of the woman at the other table asked to see my shoe and while she was looking at it, the woman who spilled the wine actually had the nerve to say "nothing got on her shoe". Needless to say, I put her in her place rather quickly and shard with her the only reason the shoe looks clean is because I had sprayed it with peotectant and that allowed the wine to come off!
> Lon story short, I cannot say enough about meltonian!  The women sitting at the table that did it, well, that's another story!



I'm so glad your shoes are OK and I would've DEFINITELY had a few choice words for that woman, including how much money she would've owed you for destroying your shoes had they not been sprayed! I'm also very happy to hear that Meltonian works - I've sprayed just about everything I own with it although I've been lucky enough not to have tested it yet. I think I'll spray everything again as soon as I can walk, just to be on the safe side


----------



## 318Platinum

Wow @ *Chacci*!! I am more than happy to hear that your sows are as perfect as they were before the mishap!! Now, since I am a Loubie Newbie, I must ask: Melatonin? what is it, and what exactly do you spray it on and how many times? I would LOVE to have protection on my shoes if I can get it, so by all mean, help me out, Ladies!! I will be forever grateful!!  Also, if you spray this Melatonin, can you also spray stretching spray on your shoes as well to stretch out your shoes?


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Omg!  Ladies, do I have a story for you!
> 
> So, I know there has been a lot of talk of should I/shouldn't I protect my shoes with a spray?  I know ntngo even started a thread on this and spoke of meltonian spray. So, I decided only a few months ago that if I was going to continue to make this kind if investment in shoes, that I needed to take the time to spray them. I also decided at that time that I was going to go back and spray all of my shoes!  And boy, I am so glad that I did!
> This evening, I met up with a friend for dinner. As we were sitting there enjoying our meal, the table next to me spilled there entire glass of red wine in my direction and got all over my jade green suede greissimo.  I was so upset that I couldn't even look at the woman who did it. Long story short, every single stain of red wine completely came off my shoes just by wiping with a napkin!  I was in such shock that I couldn't even speak!  One of the woman at the other table asked to see my shoe and while she was looking at it, the woman who spilled the wine actually had the nerve to say "nothing got on her shoe". Needless to say, I put her in her place rather quickly and shard with her the only reason the shoe looks clean is because I had sprayed it with peotectant and that allowed the wine to come off!
> Lon story short, I cannot say enough about meltonian!  The women sitting at the table that did it, well, that's another story!



I literally would have had a coming apart party.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> Wow @ *Chacci*!! I am more than happy to hear that your sows are as perfect as they were before the mishap!! Now, since I am a Loubie Newbie, I must ask: Melatonin? what is it, and what exactly do you spray it on and how many times? I would LOVE to have protection on my shoes if I can get it, so by all mean, help me out, Ladies!! I will be forever grateful!!  Also, if you spray this Melatonin, can you also spray stretching spray on your shoes as well to stretch out your shoes?



Melatonin is a natural compound that also comes in pill form and helps people sleep -- Meltonian is the spray and it's very effective, just spray in a well-ventilated area  

The confusion has been happening a lot lately - my husband brought me a bottle of pills and stood around, trying to figure out what I was going to do with it and why I needed it for my shoes


----------



## PetitColibri

chacci1 said:


> Omg!  Ladies, do I have a story for you!
> 
> So, I know there has been a lot of talk of should I/shouldn't I protect my shoes with a spray?  I know ntngo even started a thread on this and spoke of meltonian spray. So, I decided only a few months ago that if I was going to continue to make this kind if investment in shoes, that I needed to take the time to spray them. I also decided at that time that I was going to go back and spray all of my shoes!  And boy, I am so glad that I did!
> This evening, I met up with a friend for dinner. As we were sitting there enjoying our meal, the table next to me spilled there entire glass of red wine in my direction and got all over my jade green suede greissimo.  I was so upset that I couldn't even look at the woman who did it. Long story short, every single stain of red wine completely came off my shoes just by wiping with a napkin!  I was in such shock that I couldn't even speak!  One of the woman at the other table asked to see my shoe and while she was looking at it, the woman who spilled the wine actually had the nerve to say "nothing got on her shoe". Needless to say, I put her in her place rather quickly and shard with her the only reason the shoe looks clean is because I had sprayed it with peotectant and that allowed the wine to come off!
> Lon story short, I cannot say enough about meltonian!  The women sitting at the table that did it, well, that's another story!



OMG I would have killed her !!
so glad I just bought some meltonian on ebay !
(couldn't find it in store in France !)


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Melatonin is a natural compound that also comes in pill form and helps people sleep -- Meltonian is the spray and it's very effective, just spray in a well-ventilated area
> 
> The confusion has been happening a lot lately - my husband brought me a bottle of pills and stood around, trying to figure out what I was going to do with it and why I needed it for my shoes



 That is too priceless!! I love it. That sounds like something mine would do as well!!  Thanks for the input,* Nawlins*!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... I'm freaking out a little bit today. I'm no stranger to sprained ankles but this one's pretty bad. I was hoping to start walking after a week (tomorrow) or so but the swelling hasn't gone down at all. Worse, yesterday Spartacus bumped my ankle, twisting it sharply to the left and I thought I'd pass out... I can't say the swelling is any worse because it was swollen to the max already but it's definitely more painful and now I can't even rest it against the floor or pillow without pain. It's not like I move it around but it feels more loose and I'm terrified that the ligaments are torn completely by this point. If so, I'm going to spend MONTHS on crutches. I can't even carry a dang plate from the kitchen with these stupid crutches or walk the dogs or anything. I'm just an inert lump that lies around and it's driving me up the wall. I have an appointment with an orthopedic surgeon Tuesday (first available) and I guess I'll know more then but it just doesn't look good. My right foot doesn't look like it belongs to me - it's about twice as large as my left and a completely different color (a nauseating mix of green, yellow, blue, and purple) starting at mid-shin. 

...Clearly, I'm having a pity party. I don't want to be on crutches and I'm terrified of needing surgery. And I miss my shoes!!!! 

Anyone have this happen? Any advice and/or stories from those with experience about what I should expect? I need timelines - something to look forward to.


----------



## Dessye

chacci1 said:


> Omg! Ladies, do I have a story for you!
> 
> So, I know there has been a lot of talk of should I/shouldn't I protect my shoes with a spray? I know ntngo even started a thread on this and spoke of meltonian spray. So, I decided only a few months ago that if I was going to continue to make this kind if investment in shoes, that I needed to take the time to spray them. I also decided at that time that I was going to go back and spray all of my shoes! And boy, I am so glad that I did!
> This evening, I met up with a friend for dinner. As we were sitting there enjoying our meal, the table next to me spilled there entire glass of red wine in my direction and got all over my jade green suede greissimo. I was so upset that I couldn't even look at the woman who did it. Long story short, every single stain of red wine completely came off my shoes just by wiping with a napkin! I was in such shock that I couldn't even speak! One of the woman at the other table asked to see my shoe and while she was looking at it, the woman who spilled the wine actually had the nerve to say "nothing got on her shoe". Needless to say, I put her in her place rather quickly and shard with her the only reason the shoe looks clean is because I had sprayed it with peotectant and that allowed the wine to come off!
> Lon story short, I cannot say enough about meltonian! The women sitting at the table that did it, well, that's another story!


 
What a great story!  I hope Nat reads this!!

I can't believe the audacity of some people.  I would be horrified if I were the person who spilled the wine!   I would be apologizing profusely and even offering to compensate the person for my bad.


----------



## Dessye

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I'm freaking out a little bit today. I'm no stranger to sprained ankles but this one's pretty bad. I was hoping to start walking after a week (tomorrow) or so but the swelling hasn't gone down at all. Worse, yesterday Spartacus bumped my ankle, twisting it sharply to the left and I thought I'd pass out... I can't say the swelling is any worse because it was swollen to the max already but it's definitely more painful and now I can't even rest it against the floor or pillow without pain. It's not like I move it around but it feels more loose and I'm terrified that the ligaments are torn completely by this point. If so, I'm going to spend MONTHS on crutches. I can't even carry a dang plate from the kitchen with these stupid crutches or walk the dogs or anything. I'm just an inert lump that lies around and it's driving me up the wall. I have an appointment with an orthopedic surgeon Tuesday (first available) and I guess I'll know more then but it just doesn't look good. My right foot doesn't look like it belongs to me - it's about twice as large as my left and a completely different color (a nauseating mix of green, yellow, blue, and purple) starting at mid-shin.
> 
> ...Clearly, I'm having a pity party. I don't want to be on crutches and I'm terrified of needing surgery. And I miss my shoes!!!!
> 
> Anyone have this happen? Any advice and/or stories from those with experience about what I should expect? I need timelines - something to look forward to.


 
Oh no!  I'm so sorry hun!  With that degree of pain and discoloration, there could be a hairline fracture.  In any case, the treatment probably won't be any different. I'm sure your orthopod will take more Xrays.  Hope the swelling goes down - ice, ice and more ice and keep that foot elevated!!!!  (Elevated means above the level of your heart)  Many hugs to you


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dessye said:


> Oh no!  I'm so sorry hun!  With that degree of pain and discoloration, there could be a hairline fracture.  In any case, the treatment probably won't be any different. I'm sure your orthopod will take more Xrays.  Hope the swelling goes down - ice, ice and more ice and keep that foot elevated!!!!  (Elevated means above the level of your heart)  Many hugs to you



Thank you!  I've been dreading even the thought of it and living in denial - which has been difficult because DH clucks over it like a chicken every evening and says, "I think it's broken!" - but I'm afraid you both may be right. The ER doc and radiologist both said there were no fractures on the X-rays but mistakes happen and it really doesn't look good. Either way, I hate the idea of this dragging into months instead of weeks. I don't even want to think about torn ligaments and them having to open it up to put it back together... I'm literally depressed from being shut in all day long, which is pathetic because so many people would rather be home than wherever they are during the day. I want my life from Friday morning back -- I'm such a whiner!!!


----------



## Dessye

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you!  I've been dreading even the thought of it and living in denial - which has been difficult because DH clucks over it like a chicken every evening and says, "I think it's broken!" - but I'm afraid you both may be right. The ER doc and radiologist both said there were no fractures on the X-rays but mistakes happen and it really doesn't look good. Either way, I hate the idea of this dragging into months instead of weeks. I don't even want to think about torn ligaments and them having to open it up to put it back together... I'm literally depressed from being shut in all day long, which is pathetic because so many people would rather be home than wherever they are during the day. I want my life from Friday morning back -- I'm such a whiner!!!


 
Nah, you're no whiner!  Summer is not a good time to be laid up especially for an outdoorswoman like yourself.  About the initial Xrays, a hairline fracture can be difficult to see on plain Xray films especially if it involves the smaller bones of the foot near the ankle.  Were you able to move your foot a bit prior to your second injury yesterday?  I think it's pretty unlikely that you will require surgery even if there is a hairline fracture.  Hang in there!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^ As my sister would say, I'm totally milking it for the sympathy  

Pity, party of one, right this way. BYOPH (bring your own party hat)


----------



## CaliInTim

I'm a newbie and just purchased my first pair of Loubies- the miss clichy in black suede. Thanks for your story and the advice on the spray, I will have to go out and purchase it! I cannot imagine how you felt the moment this happened and you thought it wouldn't come off. Btw, this is my first pair of Loubies, and they were pretty pricey, I was wondering- did any of you ladies feel guilty the first time you ever spent that much on shoes? I've been staring at them and love them so much! But when I look at them I also feel immensely guilty! Is this normal?


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> What a great story!  I hope Nat reads this!!
> 
> I can't believe the audacity of some people.  I would be horrified if I were the person who spilled the wine!   I would be apologizing profusely and even offering to compensate the person for my bad.



Exactly!!!  Me too!!!  I would not be able to apologize enough!  That just showed me that clearly the woman could not handle her alcohol and already had too much to drink!  She's just lucky it came out!!


----------



## chacci1

CaliInTim said:


> I'm a newbie and just purchased my first pair of Loubies- the miss clichy in black suede. Thanks for your story and the advice on the spray, I will have to go out and purchase it! I cannot imagine how you felt the moment this happened and you thought it wouldn't come off. Btw, this is my first pair of Loubies, and they were pretty pricey, I was wondering- did any of you ladies feel guilty the first time you ever spent that much on shoes? I've been staring at them and love them so much! But when I look at them I also feel immensely guilty! Is this normal?




Yes!!  However though, when I purchased my first pair, I had wanted them for a while.  So I felt a little guilty and also a lot happy at the same time!  I think its normal!  As long as you can afford them and they are something that you trully love, I say, enjoy them!


----------



## hazeltt

I currently have this particular pair waitlisted at a boutique. Boutique A has already received them but cost $200 more. Boutique B has not received them but will cost $200 less. Will you wait for Boutique B to get them or will you just buy them now?


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> I currently have this particular pair waitlisted at a boutique. Boutique A has already received them but cost $200 more. Boutique B has not received them but will cost $200 less. Will you wait for Boutique B to get them or will you just buy them now?



I would wait.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I'm generally a cheapskate so I would too. That's $200 you can spend on a nice scarf or something


----------



## bagsdreamer

Hi ladies, not sure if this is the right place to ask this question. Can any of you let me know how comfortable is 100mm heels? in terms of how long can i walk around or stand around in them? Is it necessary to pad heels of a certain height for comfort?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

bagsdreamer said:


> Hi ladies, not sure if this is the right place to ask this question. Can any of you let me know how comfortable is 100mm heels? in terms of how long can i walk around or stand around in them? Is it necessary to pad heels of a certain height for comfort?



I think it depends on you -- what are you comfortable in? I'm comfortable in 140s, 150s, and 160s because I love high heels. Many women don't though so I'd suggest getting a pair and seeing how your feet feel afterwards


----------



## bagsdreamer

so far i have only wore 70mm at the highest and do experience discomfort after walking in them for about 2 hours. It seems that the nicest shoes are always so high  so I am tempted to get but afraid they may become white elephants if they are so uncomfortable.


----------



## teddyak

Thank you girls


----------



## hunniesochic

Hey all.

I wanted to know how do you guys make your CL fit better and not walk out of them while wearing them?


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> I would wait.





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'm generally a cheapskate so I would too. That's $200 you can spend on a nice scarf or something



Thank you for this! I think all the $1k shoes is making me lose sight of how much $200 is really worth. But my other concern is that I'm afraid Boutique B won't contact me when they receive them and they're my last hope. Boutique A only has one pair left and they've been selling like hot cakes.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Looks like it'll be 2-3 months before I can wear my shoes again  

So here's the latest: I have ligaments of STEEL because when they were torn off, they tore chunks of bone along with it. (Makes for a nice, jagged x-ray!) Grade 3 sprain with broken bone although, technically, the ankle isn't broken. Prognosis: start physical therapy in two weeks -- 2-3 months before I can even think of wearing heels or going back to my horses. I'm currently self-medicating with a Coke Icee and french fries.


----------



## moshi_moshi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I'm freaking out a little bit today. I'm no stranger to sprained ankles but this one's pretty bad. I was hoping to start walking after a week (tomorrow) or so but the swelling hasn't gone down at all. Worse, yesterday Spartacus bumped my ankle, twisting it sharply to the left and I thought I'd pass out... I can't say the swelling is any worse because it was swollen to the max already but it's definitely more painful and now I can't even rest it against the floor or pillow without pain. It's not like I move it around but it feels more loose and I'm terrified that the ligaments are torn completely by this point. If so, I'm going to spend MONTHS on crutches. I can't even carry a dang plate from the kitchen with these stupid crutches or walk the dogs or anything. I'm just an inert lump that lies around and it's driving me up the wall. I have an appointment with an orthopedic surgeon Tuesday (first available) and I guess I'll know more then but it just doesn't look good. My right foot doesn't look like it belongs to me - it's about twice as large as my left and a completely different color (a nauseating mix of green, yellow, blue, and purple) starting at mid-shin.
> 
> ...Clearly, I'm having a pity party. I don't want to be on crutches and I'm terrified of needing surgery. And I miss my shoes!!!!
> 
> Anyone have this happen? Any advice and/or stories from those with experience about what I should expect? I need timelines - something to look forward to.


 
sorry to hear about your injury *SC*, get well soon!!

i tore ligaments in my ankle back in HS, not a horseback riding injury but with softball so i don't know how similar or relative my injury could be to yours.  i was on crutches for a little over a month with a cast up to my knee.  i did physical therapy for a while afterwards also.  

again get well soon!  you'll be back in heels before you know it!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

moshi_moshi said:


> sorry to hear about your injury *SC*, get well soon!!
> 
> i tore ligaments in my ankle back in HS, not a horseback riding injury but with softball so i don't know how similar or relative my injury could be to yours.  i was on crutches for a little over a month with a cast up to my knee.  i did physical therapy for a while afterwards also.
> 
> again get well soon!  you'll be back in heels before you know it!



Thank you so much for sharing! Yes, it looks like I'll be in crutchville for a while  I'm supposed to start physical therapy in two weeks - hopefully, I'll start walking by then. The doc prescribed a fancy shmancy boot walker thingy and he said 2-3 months before I can even think about heels. I miss them... that's all I can say! I don't have a cast though - so that's one thing to be thankful for. I hear those are incredibly itchy


----------



## moshi_moshi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you so much for sharing! Yes, it looks like I'll be in crutchville for a while  I'm supposed to start physical therapy in two weeks - hopefully, I'll start walking by then. The doc prescribed a fancy shmancy boot walker thingy and he said 2-3 months before I can even think about heels. I miss them... that's all I can say! I don't have a cast though - so that's one thing to be thankful for. I hear those are incredibly itchy


 
ugh i hate crutches... they make my armpits so sore!!  i would much rather have hobbled around with the fancy shmancy boot walker.  physical therapy wasn't bad either...just lots of stretching exercises and at the end i would have to put my foot in this thing they called the cryo boot, it was like a giant balloon boot that would fill up with the COLDEST water and i would have to sit with it on for 15 or so minutes...i think that was the worst part!  yes! you're lucky you avoided a cast... so so so itchy!!

2-3 months will fly by... it could be much worse!!  at least you'll be back in heels by the holidays


----------



## Dessye

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Looks like it'll be 2-3 months before I can wear my shoes again
> 
> So here's the latest: *I have ligaments of STEEL because when they were torn off, they tore chunks of bone along with it. *(Makes for a nice, jagged x-ray!) Grade 3 sprain with broken bone although, technically, the ankle isn't broken. Prognosis: start physical therapy in two weeks -- 2-3 months before I can even think of wearing heels or going back to my horses. I'm currently self-medicating with a Coke Icee and french fries.


 
  Well at least the ankle isn't broken.  Take good care, you completely deserve the Coke Icee and fries!


----------



## laleeza

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Looks like it'll be 2-3 months before I can wear my shoes again
> 
> So here's the latest: I have ligaments of STEEL because when they were torn off, they tore chunks of bone along with it. (Makes for a nice, jagged x-ray!) Grade 3 sprain with broken bone although, technically, the ankle isn't broken. Prognosis: start physical therapy in two weeks -- 2-3 months before I can even think of wearing heels or going back to my horses. I'm currently self-medicating with a Coke Icee and french fries.



OMG *A*! That's awful :cry:
It's quite possible that sugar and grease will help speed up the healing process


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I'm getting perverse pleasure out of the crutches as I'm getting some serious muscle definition in my arms... I just wish it didn't come hand in hand with losing muscle definition in my right leg. But overall, you're absolutely right - crutches suck! And I'm NOT looking forward to the cryo boot if that's what I'm in for.



moshi_moshi said:


> ugh i hate crutches... they make my armpits so sore!!  i would much rather have hobbled around with the fancy shmancy boot walker.  physical therapy wasn't bad either...just lots of stretching exercises and at the end i would have to put my foot in this thing they called the cryo boot, it was like a giant balloon boot that would fill up with the COLDEST water and i would have to sit with it on for 15 or so minutes...i think that was the worst part!  yes! you're lucky you avoided a cast... so so so itchy!!
> 
> 2-3 months will fly by... it could be much worse!!  at least you'll be back in heels by the holidays




Thank you ladies SO MUCH for your words of encouragement and sympathy  I think the sugar & grease are doing wonders for my overall well-being already -- I can just FEEL those ligaments fusing back to the bone 



Dessye said:


> Well at least the ankle isn't broken.  Take good care, you completely deserve the Coke Icee and fries!





laleeza said:


> OMG *A*! That's awful :cry:
> It's quite possible that sugar and grease will help speed up the healing process


----------



## inspiredgem

^^ Wow, how did I miss this?!  

SC - sorry to hear about your mishap and I hope that you are feeling better and back in 5 inch heels very soon!


----------



## skislope15

Sorry to hear about your foot SC, i hope it heals soon, is this a good excuse to get a new pair of python rosella flats? I think so....

I just signed my 2.5 year old monster up for horse lessons, she asks for a pony everyday so im hoping she likes it. Any advice?


----------



## hazeltt

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you so much for sharing! Yes, it looks like I'll be in crutchville for a while  I'm supposed to start physical therapy in two weeks - hopefully, I'll start walking by then. The doc prescribed a fancy shmancy boot walker thingy and he said 2-3 months before I can even think about heels. I miss them... that's all I can say! I don't have a cast though - so that's one thing to be thankful for. I hear those are incredibly itchy



I feel like I've been living in a hole. Why didn't I see this? I'm so sorry about your leg! I hope it's getting better because your beautiful shoes miss you and we miss your outfit pics! The few months will pass by in no time.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

thanks so much!! I really appreciate it -- and I hope to be wearing them soon too  Watching everyone here modeling theirs is torture!



inspiredgem said:


> ^^ Wow, how did I miss this?!
> 
> SC - sorry to hear about your mishap and I hope that you are feeling better and back in 5 inch heels very soon!




I actually bought a pair of leather Prada flats just for this (well, I just needed the left one but they only come in pairs ) that I've been wearing non-stop. It's more sporty and I'm not afraid to beat it up. 

I think it's wonderful that your little monster is going to ride -- it's SO much fun and I miss the horses SO MUCH!! Best advice: definitely invest in a good helmet and everyone told me to get short boots but I didn't listen and bought a pair of tall riding boots that were top of the line. I was hesitant about the cost but then after buying a crap pair that didn't even fit (and then realizing how much my other shoes cost) I "splurged" and, honestly, it was among the best investments I could've made: without that boot, I wouldn't have "just" torn ligaments -- I'd be dealing with a very, very serious break. It saved my leg. 

Also, it's going to be scary and you're going to worry but if you go into it knowing that she's going to fall -- and she is, because everyone does -- it's not so bad. Make sure the teachers are experienced (I don't like them to be too nice - I want them to tell me what I'm doing wrong because I want to learn although this may be different for a child who's just learning) and talk to the other stable moms. They're a wonderful resource who can tell you everything you need to know. Keep us updated about her progress!! I can't wait to get back into the saddle - figuratively and literally. 



skislope15 said:


> Sorry to hear about your foot SC, i hope it heals soon, is this a good excuse to get a new pair of python rosella flats? I think so....
> 
> I just signed my 2.5 year old monster up for horse lessons, she asks for a pony everyday so im hoping she likes it. Any advice?




I don't know how you missed it - I've been trying to garner sympathy for weeks with my pity party 

Thank you love! I can't wait to wear my sexy shoes (my friend who's a total queen calls them my CFMH ) instead of my new fancy shmancy boot 



hazeltt said:


> I feel like I've been living in a hole. Why didn't I see this? I'm so sorry about your leg! I hope it's getting better because your beautiful shoes miss you and we miss your outfit pics! The few months will pass by in no time.


----------



## BattyBugs

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Looks like it'll be 2-3 months before I can wear my shoes again
> 
> So here's the latest: I have ligaments of STEEL because when they were torn off, they tore chunks of bone along with it. (Makes for a nice, jagged x-ray!) Grade 3 sprain with broken bone although, technically, the ankle isn't broken. Prognosis: start physical therapy in two weeks -- 2-3 months before I can even think of wearing heels or going back to my horses. I'm currently self-medicating with a Coke Icee and french fries.


 
Oh gosh, I really hope your recovery goes faster. I know how much it sucks to be off the things you love.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BattyBugs said:


> Oh gosh, I really hope your recovery goes faster. I know how much it sucks to be off the things you love.



Thanks so much! I just read about your toe -- looks like we're partners in leg-related woe  All the best to you and wishing you a speedy recovery!!


----------



## BattyBugs

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thanks so much! I just read about your toe -- looks like we're partners in leg-related woe  All the best to you and wishing you a speedy recovery!!


 
Thanks! If only it hadn't been the same toe.


----------



## indypup

*SC*, I'm glad to hear that your accident wasn't as serious as it could have been.  But talk about a freak accident!  OMG!    Seriously, tall boots have saved my butt so many times!  Just a month or so ago I fell awkwardly on my right ankle and had I not been wearing my field boots, I definitely would have broken or seriously sprained it.  I didn't even notice that I'd hurt my ankle until after my BF had pulled my right boot off.  You definitely did the right thing by investing in those boots.

*Ski*, two and a half might be a little young for riding lessons... all she'll be able to do is sit on the pony/horse and be led around.  5-7 is probably a better age to start lessons.  This is just my opinion, of course!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

indypup said:


> *SC*, I'm glad to hear that your accident wasn't as serious as it could have been.  But talk about a freak accident!  OMG!    Seriously, tall boots have saved my butt so many times!  Just a month or so ago I fell awkwardly on my right ankle and had I not been wearing my field boots, I definitely would have broken or seriously sprained it.  I didn't even notice that I'd hurt my ankle until after my BF had pulled my right boot off.  You definitely did the right thing by investing in those boots.
> 
> *Ski*, two and a half might be a little young for riding lessons... all she'll be able to do is sit on the pony/horse and be led around.  5-7 is probably a better age to start lessons.  This is just my opinion, of course!



Thanks so much! They have definitely paid for themselves  I'm glad you weren't hurt, as well!

I don't have human kids so I can't judge but if she gets led around for a while, enjoys it, and becomes comfortable with horses at an early age, maybe it'll make riding easier later? I know a lot of kids seem scared of horses which is a pity. Either way, it's fun even to be up there


----------



## indypup

Hehe, I don't have kids either and won't have any for quite some time!  This is just my experience with having trainers who either will or will not work with young kids and watching how those children behave and react in lessons.  Most of the trainers I've ridden with won't take anyone younger than 7, but one hunter/jumper trainer had a much more family-friendly farm and took kids as young as 4.  I could be wrong, but when they're very young I think it's even more of an insurance liability for the farm.  I guess what I would do is take her to the barn and just let her play and spend time with the horses-- feed them carrots/treats and brush them if she's allowed and maybe do a "lesson" here and there.  IMO spending time with the horses might be a good way to introduce her to them without starting right off with lessons since she isn't even three yet.


----------



## Nolia

Does anyone know if the Very Croise is nappa or calf leather?


----------



## PetitColibri

Nolia said:


> Does anyone know if the Very Croise is nappa or calf leather?



what is the difference between nappa and calf ?


----------



## skislope15

I figure she is young too, but we live down the street from the most amazing horse farm and she is in love with them. Its $30/hr so I figure even if they only let her pet them and take a quick ride for that much I'll do it. She seems to be very calm around them which they said is very abnormal for her age. 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thanks so much! They have definitely paid for themselves  I'm glad you weren't hurt, as well!
> 
> I don't have human kids so I can't judge but if she gets led around for a while, enjoys it, and becomes comfortable with horses at an early age, maybe it'll make riding easier later? I know a lot of kids seem scared of horses which is a pity. Either way, it's fun even to be up there


----------



## Dessye

skislope15 said:


> I figure she is young too, but we live down the street from the most amazing horse farm and she is in love with them. Its $30/hr so I figure even if they only let her pet them and take a quick ride for that much I'll do it.* She seems to be very calm around them which they said is very abnormal for her age*.



Not abnormal, exceptional


----------



## Nolia

PetitColibri said:


> what is the difference between nappa and calf ?



Nappa = kid, lamb or sheep
Calf = baby cow


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

DH and I were planning on going up to the lake condo for two weeks for my birthday but it didn't work out and we've been putting it off ever since - first I had to fly to Miami to meet my new niece, then DH couldn't take time off, blah blah... well, barring calamity, it looks like we'll be leaving Saturday! I'm a little bummed that I still can't walk but, honestly, can't wait for two weeks with my boys  Can't wait to take the boat out and just float with a picnic basket and a good book. My oldest hates to swim but Sparta is like a fish -- he loves it up there. I'm actually glad we didn't go during the Fourth of July craziness as it would've been too loud and packed for any real relaxation. I'm super excited and just wanted to share the good news


----------



## skislope15

Hope you enjoy yourself! A bit of relaxation is exactly what your leg needs.




SchnauzerCrazy said:


> DH and I were planning on going up to the lake condo for two weeks for my birthday but it didn't work out and we've been putting it off ever since - first I had to fly to Miami to meet my new niece, then DH couldn't take time off, blah blah... well, barring calamity, it looks like we'll be leaving Saturday! I'm a little bummed that I still can't walk but, honestly, can't wait for two weeks with my boys  Can't wait to take the boat out and just float with a picnic basket and a good book. My oldest hates to swim but Sparta is like a fish -- he loves it up there. I'm actually glad we didn't go during the Fourth of July craziness as it would've been too loud and packed for any real relaxation. I'm super excited and just wanted to share the good news


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

skislope15 said:


> Hope you enjoy yourself! A bit of relaxation is exactly what your leg needs.



Thanks so much!! I think my leg has been getting plenty of rest and relaxation and I'm honestly bored as I have to be attached to it  I'm definitely looking forward to a change of scenery and am SO excited! Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thanks so much!! I think my leg has been getting plenty of rest and relaxation and I'm honestly bored as I have to be attached to it  I'm definitely looking forward to a change of scenery and am SO excited! Thank you for letting me share!


 
SC, you hurt your leg? How did it happen? So sorry didn't know. I'm just reading now.
Hope you get very well soon babe!! 

I'm sure you'll enjoy it at the lake..it will be fantastic!!!
Can't wait to see pictures of Sparta swimming


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ChrisyAM15 said:


> SC, you hurt your leg? How did it happen? So sorry didn't know. I'm just reading now.
> Hope you get very well soon babe!!
> 
> I'm sure you'll enjoy it at the lake..it will be fantastic!!!
> Can't wait to see pictures of Sparta swimming



Thank you so much! I'll definitely take a ton of pictures when we go (fingers still crossed against calamity). I was just starting on a packing list since I always forget important stuff


----------



## l.a_girl19

Hi everyone! I was wondering if you could give me your opinions on something? I really love the CL amethyst python Hyper Prive but I also love the Manolo Blahnik Silver Sedaraby heels. I am torn. I really don't want things I already have. So based on the pictures I am posting of what I have in my collection could you give me your opinions on what pair I should pair I should get?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi everyone! I was wondering if you could give me your opinions on something? I really love the CL amethyst python Hyper Prive but I also love the Manolo Blahnik Silver Sedaraby heels. I am torn. I really don't want things I already have. So based on the pictures I am posting of what I have in my collection could you give me your opinions on what pair I should pair I should get?



Wow... well, they're not even close to the same thing KWIM? I love the color of the amethyste python but the heels on the HP are too short for my taste. That said, I think because it's an exotic, it would still be a nice addition to your collection even though you already have a purple eel (but I am biased because I'm not a fan of eel). As far as the Manolos, the heel is even shorter but even though it's silver, the style is so different from the cosmo python that I don't think one can replace the other if you like both. There, that wasn't helpful at all. No need to thank me


----------



## l.a_girl19

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Wow... well, they're not even close to the same thing KWIM? I love the color of the amethyste python but the heels on the HP are too short for my taste. That said, I think because it's an exotic, it would still be a nice addition to your collection even though you already have a purple eel (but I am biased because I'm not a fan of eel). As far as the Manolos, the heel is even shorter but even though it's silver, the style is so different from the cosmo python that I don't think one can replace the other if you like both. There, that wasn't helpful at all. No need to thank me



LOL you have been helpful!!!! I agree with you that the HPs would be a great addition and that the colour is not the same as my eel Declics. The reason I want the HPs is because I need more practical pairs. I am selling my MBBs due to the practicality issue. Too many 150mm in my collection! And the Manolos are just too fab! I have wanted them forever in the 4" heel and now that I found them it is really hard to resist. I cannot get both though. I wish I could but my tuition is crazy expensive and it is due in a few months.

thank you for your opinion! I envy your ability to wear 150mm on an everyday basis! I wish I could


----------



## sakura

l.a_girl19 said:


> LOL you have been helpful!!!! I agree with you that the HPs would be a great addition and that the colour is not the same as my eel Declics. The reason I want the HPs is because I need more practical pairs. I am selling my MBBs due to the practicality issue. Too many 150mm in my collection! And the Manolos are just too fab! I have wanted them forever in the 4" heel and now that I found them it is really hard to resist. I cannot get both though. I wish I could but my tuition is crazy expensive and it is due in a few months.
> 
> thank you for your opinion! I envy your ability to wear 150mm on an everyday basis! I wish I could



I would go with the HPs.  The Sedarabys are classic and are easier to find whereas the amethyst python may be HTF later.

Your Declics are also a closed toe pair.  IMO you're not duplicating since the HP is a peeptoe.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

l.a_girl19 said:


> LOL you have been helpful!!!! I agree with you that the HPs would be a great addition and that the colour is not the same as my eel Declics. The reason I want the HPs is because I need more practical pairs. I am selling my MBBs due to the practicality issue. Too many 150mm in my collection! And the Manolos are just too fab! I have wanted them forever in the 4" heel and now that I found them it is really hard to resist. I cannot get both though. I wish I could but my tuition is crazy expensive and it is due in a few months.
> 
> thank you for your opinion! *I envy your ability to wear 150mm on an everyday basis*! I wish I could



Babe, I'm currently on crutches  I envy ANYONE'S ability to wear heels at this point. 

I love high heels and I think CL makes beautiful ones, and I find his high pairs quite comfortable... for 150/160mm heels. However, I think there are more comfortable practical pairs by other designers so I don't bother buying the more "everyday" shoes from CL. I'm stealing this line from *Aegis *but CLs are my stuntin' pairs


----------



## l.a_girl19

sakura said:


> I would go with the HPs.  The Sedarabys are classic and are easier to find whereas the amethyst python may be HTF later.
> 
> Your Declics are also a closed toe pair.  IMO you're not duplicating since the HP is a peeptoe.



Good point! Thank you


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

sakura said:


> I would go with the HPs.  *The Sedarabys are classic and are easier to find whereas the amethyst python may be HTF later.
> 
> Your Declics are also a closed toe pair*.  IMO you're not duplicating since the HP is a peeptoe.



I think these are very, very good points!


----------



## l.a_girl19

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Babe, I'm currently on crutches  I envy ANYONE'S ability to wear heels at this point.
> 
> I love high heels and I think CL makes beautiful ones, and I find his high pairs quite comfortable... for 150/160mm heels. However, I think there are more comfortable practical pairs by other designers so I don't bother buying the more "everyday" shoes from CL. I'm stealing this line from *Aegis *but CLs are my stuntin' pairs



OMG What happened to your leg? Are you alright?


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> OMG What happened to your leg? Are you alright?


 
What!? You mean you missed *SC* talking about her inability to walk all over the forum for the past two weeks!?

LOL - kidding *SC! *


----------



## ChrisyAM15

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you so much! I'll definitely take a ton of pictures when we go (fingers still crossed against calamity). I was just starting on a packing list since I always forget important stuff


 
Don't worry everything will be fine.
Just relax and enjoy it as much as possibile!!




l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi everyone! I was wondering if you could give me your opinions on something? I really love the CL amethyst python Hyper Prive but I also love the Manolo Blahnik Silver Sedaraby heels. I am torn. I really don't want things I already have. So based on the pictures I am posting of what I have in my collection could you give me your opinions on what pair I should pair I should get?


 
To be honest I don't know what to say because the thing is both are 
gorgeous in their own way, one for another and the other for another different thing. I'm puzzled..lol!!!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi everyone! I was wondering if you could give me your opinions on something? I really love the CL amethyst python Hyper Prive but I also love the Manolo Blahnik Silver Sedaraby heels. I am torn. I really don't want things I already have. So based on the pictures I am posting of what I have in my collection could you give me your opinions on what pair I should pair I should get?


 
I know how badly you've been DYING for the Amethyste Python HP.... Get it. Don't regret missing out.


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> I know how badly you've been DYING for the Amethyste Python HP.... Get it. Don't regret missing out.



 of course. Who am I kidding? lol I am first and foremost a CL girl!


----------



## l.a_girl19

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Don't worry everything will be fine.
> Just relax and enjoy it as much as possibile!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I don't know what to say because the thing is both are
> gorgeous in their own way, one for another and the other for another different thing. I'm puzzled..lol!!!



Lol! That is why I need everyone's help! I am puzzled as well. But, I may have to end up getting both because you are right, they are different and beautiful in their own way!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> What!? You mean you missed *SC* talking about her inability to walk all over the forum for the past two weeks!?
> 
> LOL - kidding *SC! *



Yes I did I am so behind on TPF lol What happened?


----------



## BagsR4Me

*l.a_girl19*, We have the same taste in shoes.

I am also dying for a pair of the Amethyste Python HPs. I think they're amazing. I'll just have to hold off a bit before getting them, and I hope I'm not too late.

I've also been wanting the silver Sedarabys for several years now. The problem is that I need a 34.5 (maybe even a 34) in them. The last time I went to MB, they didn't have my size.

If I could only get one and I had to choose between the 2 of them, I'd DEFINITELY go for the HPs. They won't be around long and I wouldn't want to miss out on them. The Sedaraby is a classic and much easier to find (well, probably more so for you than me. LOL!).


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> What!? You mean you missed *SC* talking about her inability to walk all over the forum for the past two weeks!?
> 
> LOL - kidding *SC! *



No but it's true!! It's all I talk about


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> No but it's true!! It's all I talk about


 
LMAO!  Stop it!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> LMAO!  Stop it!



If I stop it, how will you know how pitiful my foot looks?! I know you all worry 

Waaay off topic but I have a friend who got rhinoplasty a year or two ago and she sent me daily photos of how bruised her face was for about two months. I have just realized I am that friend...  Who am I kidding?! I have no shame


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> If I stop it, how will you know how pitiful my foot looks?! I know you all worry
> 
> Waaay off topic but I have a friend who got rhinoplasty a year or two ago and she sent me daily photos of how bruised her face was for about two months. I have just realized I am that friend...  Who am I kidding?! I have no shame


 
I better not check my phone only to find a foot text!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> I better not check my phone only to find a foot text!



Oh.... Ummm.....hey, look over there while I fiddle with your phone for a minute!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Oh.... Ummm.....hey, look over there while I fiddle with your phone for a minute!


----------



## aoqtpi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Oh.... Ummm.....hey, look over there while I fiddle with your phone for a minute!





jenaywins said:


>



You two make my day - too funny!


----------



## AEGIS

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Babe, I'm currently on crutches  I envy ANYONE'S ability to wear heels at this point.
> 
> I love high heels and I think CL makes beautiful ones, and I find his high pairs quite comfortable... for 150/160mm heels. However, I think there are more comfortable practical pairs by other designers so I don't bother buying the more "everyday" shoes from CL. I'm stealing this line from *Aegis *but CLs are my stuntin' pairs





lol. it's true.  get your haterblockers on when you wear them 

 i am thinking i might need a special pair for graduation. We wear purple. yes, I am thinking 2 years in advance bc what they should be. cts's pair new pair would be nice for graduation.

just finished a law review application.  ive been a zombie all week. 
i think im all shoe'd out.  well...who am i kidding? no im not.  but dh's bday so he's gonna get all my $ and not christian. lol.


----------



## beagly911

SC, I hope you are healing well and quickly - although I know it will take much time before you can again wear you beloved CL's.  Heal quickly!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I know it's hard work but it'll be over before you know it and you'll be working 65 hour weeks in no time! Don't despair  

I think you definitely deserve a special gift for working hard - they can be a milestone shoe 

Happy Birthday to your hubby! Show us what you end up getting lucky Mr. Aegis  I myself just made the choice between more McQueen/Louboutin and a vacation with DH in China and vacation won. Shoes are beautiful but don't give me the same feelings as being with the one I love so no regrets! Maybe except for a tiny one about not being able to do it all 

Hope you get some rest over the weekend, love 



AEGIS said:


> lol. it's true.  get your haterblockers on when you wear them
> 
> i am thinking i might need a special pair for graduation. We wear purple. yes, I am thinking 2 years in advance bc what they should be. cts's pair new pair would be nice for graduation.
> 
> just finished a law review application.  ive been a zombie all week.
> i think im all shoe'd out.  well...who am i kidding? no im not.  but dh's bday so he's gonna get all my $ and not christian. lol.




Thanks so much! I'm feeling quite guilty for milking my accident for this much sympathy 



beagly911 said:


> SC, I hope you are healing well and quickly - although I know it will take much time before you can again wear you beloved CL's.  Heal quickly!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

BagsR4Me said:


> *l.a_girl19*, We have the same taste in shoes.
> 
> I am also dying for a pair of the Amethyste Python HPs. I think they're amazing. I'll just have to hold off a bit before getting them, and I hope I'm not too late.
> 
> I've also been wanting the silver Sedarabys for several years now. The problem is that I need a 34.5 (maybe even a 34) in them. The last time I went to MB, they didn't have my size.
> 
> If I could only get one and I had to choose between the 2 of them, I'd DEFINITELY go for the HPs. They won't be around long and I wouldn't want to miss out on them. The Sedaraby is a classic and much easier to find (well, probably more so for you than me. LOL!).



Thank you for your opinion! I am sure you will find the MBs in your size! I decided to get both after all lol hehe


----------



## BagsR4Me

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you for your opinion! I am sure you will find the MBs in your size! I decided to get both after all lol hehe




That's a great decision! So glad you're able to get both. Can't wait to see pics of them.


----------



## jeshika

i just spent an hour reporting ioffer sellers who are stealing my pictures... grrrr... unscrupulous scumb@gs!


----------



## aoqtpi

jeshika said:


> i just spent an hour reporting ioffer sellers who are stealing my pictures... grrrr... unscrupulous scumb@gs!



So sorry you have to deal with this! I hate that this happens!


----------



## chacci1

jeshika said:


> i just spent an hour reporting ioffer sellers who are stealing my pictures... grrrr... unscrupulous scumb@gs!



Who do you report this too???  I've had these s*u* steal my photos too!!  Only thing I thought to do was put it an offer to buy for $.01 and then put comments under the pics on the site urging everyone to not buy bc pics of shoes were stolen from me!!  Ugh. So frustrating!!


----------



## jeshika

chacci1 said:


> Who do you report this too???  I've had these s*u* steal my photos too!!  Only thing I thought to do was put it an offer to buy for $.01 and then put comments under the pics on the site urging everyone to not buy bc pics of shoes were stolen from me!!  Ugh. So frustrating!!



I feel your pain *chacci*!!!! This is what I do... Send the following email to copyright@ioffer.com and they usually take it down within 24 hours. GL!!!!!

Item:_[Listing Name]_

Item #: _[Can be found in listing URL]_
User ID of person using stolen  property: _[iOffer ID of Scammer]_

1)  I, _[Your Name]_, am providing an electronic signature of the person (myself)  authorized to act on behalf of the owner of an exclusive right that is allegedly  infringed

2) Identification of the specific copyrighted work(s) claimed  to have been infringed, or if multiple copyrighted works at a single online site  are covered by a single notification, a list of such works on that site AS  FOLLOWS:

iOffer listing #: _XXXXXX _copied  from eBay listing_ [ YOUR LISTING  or online album or whatever]
_
3)  I have good faith belief that use of the material in the manner complained of is  not authorized by the copyright owner, its agent, or the law

4) the  information in the notification is accurate, and under penalty of perjury, and I  am authorized to act on behalf of the owner of an exclusive right that is  allegedly infringed.

Kind regards,
_[Your Name
Address_]


----------



## chacci1

jeshika said:


> I feel your pain *chacci*!!!! This is what I do... Send the following email to copyright@ioffer.com and they usually take it down within 24 hours. GL!!!!!
> 
> Item:_[Listing Name]_
> 
> Item #: _[Can be found in listing URL]_
> User ID of person using stolen  property: _[iOffer ID of Scammer]_
> 
> 1)  I, _[Your Name]_, am providing an electronic signature of the person (myself)  authorized to act on behalf of the owner of an exclusive right that is allegedly  infringed
> 
> 2) Identification of the specific copyrighted work(s) claimed  to have been infringed, or if multiple copyrighted works at a single online site  are covered by a single notification, a list of such works on that site AS  FOLLOWS:
> 
> iOffer listing #: _XXXXXX _copied  from eBay listing_ [ YOUR LISTING  or online album or whatever]
> _
> 3)  I have good faith belief that use of the material in the manner complained of is  not authorized by the copyright owner, its agent, or the law
> 
> 4) the  information in the notification is accurate, and under penalty of perjury, and I  am authorized to act on behalf of the owner of an exclusive right that is  allegedly infringed.
> 
> Kind regards,
> _[Your Name
> Address_]




THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## CMP86

I feel so defeated right now. The NAM was working so well for Edmund, well that is until last week. He had a reaction to the tape holding in the NAM and so the nurses suggested we leave it out for a couple days. So we did and his cheeks healed up nicely. When we went to put it back in it didn't fit. We called Children's for advice and they told us to just try again. We tried again and all it would do is fall out and choke him. 

Now we went from 12mm last week to 14mm this week so the gap has gotten wider. They advised us today to try putting it back in every day this week and if that doesn't work we will have to get a new mold of his palate made and get a new appliance made. If we have to have a new appliance made that would push Edmund's surgery back even further. We have already pushed it back once because of the cleft.

I know this is what we need to do to make the surgery go better and his recovery be easier. I just feel that I am failing him. I'm just so ready for this first surgery to be over because then we won't have to deal with the NAM anymore.


----------



## BattyBugs

CMP86 said:


> I feel so defeated right now. The NAM was working so well for Edmund, well that is until last week. He had a reaction to the tape holding in the NAM and so the nurses suggested we leave it out for a couple days. So we did and his cheeks healed up nicely. When we went to put it back in it didn't fit. We called Children's for advice and they told us to just try again. We tried again and all it would do is fall out and choke him.
> 
> Now we went from 12mm last week to 14mm this week so the gap has gotten wider. They advised us today to try putting it back in every day this week and if that doesn't work we will have to get a new mold of his palate made and get a new appliance made. If we have to have a new appliance made that would push Edmund's surgery back even further. We have already pushed it back once because of the cleft.
> 
> I know this is what we need to do to make the surgery go better and his recovery be easier. I just feel that I am failing him. I'm just so ready for this first surgery to be over because then we won't have to deal with the NAM anymore.


 
((((CMP)))) I'm sorry that Edmund is having issues with the tape and his NAM. But...let me say that you are NOT failing him! You are a wonderful mommy who is doing everything you need to do for him.


----------



## jeshika

*CMP*, please don't say that! You aren't failing him at all! Please don't feel defeated! You area doing all the right things for your baby! Please stay strong!


----------



## jeshika

chacci1 said:


> THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!



You're welcome!!!!  They took those awful listings off within 3 hours of my sending the initial email.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I can imagine how helpless you feel watching someone you love go through something difficult - especially your baby who relies on you to protect him from harm - but even though this is a set-back, you are not to blame and I hope you stop being so hard on yourself. Everything will work out in the end and you are already doing what you can. All the best to you and your baby!!




CMP86 said:


> I feel so defeated right now. The NAM was working so well for Edmund, well that is until last week. He had a reaction to the tape holding in the NAM and so the nurses suggested we leave it out for a couple days. So we did and his cheeks healed up nicely. When we went to put it back in it didn't fit. We called Children's for advice and they told us to just try again. We tried again and all it would do is fall out and choke him.
> 
> Now we went from 12mm last week to 14mm this week so the gap has gotten wider. They advised us today to try putting it back in every day this week and if that doesn't work we will have to get a new mold of his palate made and get a new appliance made. If we have to have a new appliance made that would push Edmund's surgery back even further. We have already pushed it back once because of the cleft.
> 
> I know this is what we need to do to make the surgery go better and his recovery be easier. I just feel that I am failing him. I'm just so ready for this first surgery to be over because then we won't have to deal with the NAM anymore.


----------



## Dessye

CMP86 said:


> I feel so defeated right now. The NAM was working so well for Edmund, well that is until last week. He had a reaction to the tape holding in the NAM and so the nurses suggested we leave it out for a couple days. So we did and his cheeks healed up nicely. When we went to put it back in it didn't fit. We called Children's for advice and they told us to just try again. We tried again and all it would do is fall out and choke him.
> 
> Now we went from 12mm last week to 14mm this week so the gap has gotten wider. They advised us today to try putting it back in every day this week and if that doesn't work we will have to get a new mold of his palate made and get a new appliance made. If we have to have a new appliance made that would push Edmund's surgery back even further. We have already pushed it back once because of the cleft.
> 
> I know this is what we need to do to make the surgery go better and his recovery be easier. I just feel that I am failing him. I'm just so ready for this first surgery to be over because then we won't have to deal with the NAM anymore.


 
Oh no  I'm sorry to hear this.  Although I don't have children (yet, hopefully!), I can understand how frustrating this must be for you and your family   You are ABSOLUTELY NOT FAILING HIM.  Don't ever say or think such a thing.  You are a very caring mother as far as I can see.  This is something out of your control and I know you will have the strength to get through this and things will be fine, I can promise you.  Hang in there


----------



## Dessye

Hi everyone!

I thought I'd post this here since I feel bad taking up all that space in the Post Your Purchases thread.  I want to thank each and everyone one of you for your kind words regarding my dad.  Here's a little update.  My dad flew in yesterday afternoon (I flew him in because he lives in a small town and I have better resources here being in the field).  After gathering up some courage, I examined the (large) lump myself (it's in the neck).  Turns out it isn't as bad as it had sounded as I spoke to him over the phone.  It's still potentially serious but I feel much more relieved now that I feel it is more manageable.  Thanks again y'all for your kind words and support


----------



## laleeza

Dessye said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I thought I'd post this here since I feel bad taking up all that space in the Post Your Purchases thread.  I want to thank each and everyone one of you for your kind words regarding my dad.  Here's a little update.  My dad flew in yesterday afternoon (I flew him in because he lives in a small town and I have better resources here being in the field).  After gathering up some courage, I examined the (large) lump myself (it's in the neck).  Turns out it isn't as bad as it had sounded as I spoke to him over the phone.  It's still potentially serious but I feel much more relieved now that I feel it is more manageable.  Thanks again y'all for your kind words and support


so happy to hear that *Dessye*! I hope the positive momentum continues and all works out ok!


----------



## laleeza

CMP86 said:


> I feel so defeated right now. The NAM was working so well for Edmund, well that is until last week. He had a reaction to the tape holding in the NAM and so the nurses suggested we leave it out for a couple days. So we did and his cheeks healed up nicely. When we went to put it back in it didn't fit. We called Children's for advice and they told us to just try again. We tried again and all it would do is fall out and choke him.
> 
> Now we went from 12mm last week to 14mm this week so the gap has gotten wider. They advised us today to try putting it back in every day this week and if that doesn't work we will have to get a new mold of his palate made and get a new appliance made. If we have to have a new appliance made that would push Edmund's surgery back even further. We have already pushed it back once because of the cleft.
> 
> I know this is what we need to do to make the surgery go better and his recovery be easier. I just feel that I am failing him. I'm just so ready for this first surgery to be over because then we won't have to deal with the NAM anymore.



Please try to cut yourself some slack. You are doing all the right things - hang in there!


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I thought I'd post this here since I feel bad taking up all that space in the Post Your Purchases thread.  I want to thank each and everyone one of you for your kind words regarding my dad.  Here's a little update.  My dad flew in yesterday afternoon (I flew him in because he lives in a small town and I have better resources here being in the field).  After gathering up some courage, I examined the (large) lump myself (it's in the neck).  Turns out it isn't as bad as it had sounded as I spoke to him over the phone.  It's still potentially serious but I feel much more relieved now that I feel it is more manageable.  Thanks again y'all for your kind words and support



Oh Dessye...thank goodness!!  I know it's still not over but I can't just feel the breath of relief that you must have taken when you had a chance to see him and feel it yourself.  I'm thinking of you and hope that everything works out.  There is nothing in life like your mother and father.  I know I cherish mine every day!


----------



## chacci1

CMP86 said:


> I feel so defeated right now. The NAM was working so well for Edmund, well that is until last week. He had a reaction to the tape holding in the NAM and so the nurses suggested we leave it out for a couple days. So we did and his cheeks healed up nicely. When we went to put it back in it didn't fit. We called Children's for advice and they told us to just try again. We tried again and all it would do is fall out and choke him.
> 
> Now we went from 12mm last week to 14mm this week so the gap has gotten wider. They advised us today to try putting it back in every day this week and if that doesn't work we will have to get a new mold of his palate made and get a new appliance made. If we have to have a new appliance made that would push Edmund's surgery back even further. We have already pushed it back once because of the cleft.
> 
> I know this is what we need to do to make the surgery go better and his recovery be easier. I just feel that I am failing him. I'm just so ready for this first surgery to be over because then we won't have to deal with the NAM anymore.



Don't blame yourself!  You have a beautiful son and he has a beautiful mother who is so very caring!  I know its hard to not beat yourself up in these difficult times but really, it sounds like you are doing everything possible to help him.  His surgery will come....just remain strong and hang in there.  Thinking of you and your precious baby!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I am truly glad to hear that and I hope the news only gets better from now on!! All the best to you and your family 



Dessye said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I thought I'd post this here since I feel bad taking up all that space in the Post Your Purchases thread.  I want to thank each and everyone one of you for your kind words regarding my dad.  Here's a little update.  My dad flew in yesterday afternoon (I flew him in because he lives in a small town and I have better resources here being in the field).  After gathering up some courage, I examined the (large) lump myself (it's in the neck).  Turns out it isn't as bad as it had sounded as I spoke to him over the phone.  It's still potentially serious but I feel much more relieved now that I feel it is more manageable.  Thanks again y'all for your kind words and support


----------



## aoqtpi

Dessye said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I thought I'd post this here since I feel bad taking up all that space in the Post Your Purchases thread.  I want to thank each and everyone one of you for your kind words regarding my dad.  Here's a little update.  My dad flew in yesterday afternoon (I flew him in because he lives in a small town and I have better resources here being in the field).  After gathering up some courage, I examined the (large) lump myself (it's in the neck).  Turns out it isn't as bad as it had sounded as I spoke to him over the phone.  It's still potentially serious but I feel much more relieved now that I feel it is more manageable.  Thanks again y'all for your kind words and support



Glad to hear things are looking up. I'll keep your father in my thoughts. Hope everything turns out


----------



## jeshika

*Dessye*!!! Glad to hear the good news!!! Sending more positive thoughts your way!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Dessye said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I thought I'd post this here since I feel bad taking up all that space in the Post Your Purchases thread. I want to thank each and everyone one of you for your kind words regarding my dad. Here's a little update. My dad flew in yesterday afternoon (I flew him in because he lives in a small town and I have better resources here being in the field). After gathering up some courage, I examined the (large) lump myself (it's in the neck). Turns out it isn't as bad as it had sounded as I spoke to him over the phone. It's still potentially serious but I feel much more relieved now that I feel it is more manageable. Thanks again y'all for your kind words and support


 
That is great news Dessye. Please keep us posted, I really hope your dad gets very well soon


----------



## ChrisyAM15

CMP86 said:


> I feel so defeated right now. The NAM was working so well for Edmund, well that is until last week. He had a reaction to the tape holding in the NAM and so the nurses suggested we leave it out for a couple days. So we did and his cheeks healed up nicely. When we went to put it back in it didn't fit. We called Children's for advice and they told us to just try again. We tried again and all it would do is fall out and choke him.
> 
> Now we went from 12mm last week to 14mm this week so the gap has gotten wider. They advised us today to try putting it back in every day this week and if that doesn't work we will have to get a new mold of his palate made and get a new appliance made. If we have to have a new appliance made that would push Edmund's surgery back even further. We have already pushed it back once because of the cleft.
> 
> I know this is what we need to do to make the surgery go better and his recovery be easier. I just feel that I am failing him. I'm just so ready for this first surgery to be over because then we won't have to deal with the NAM anymore.


 
Oh no! Why are you saying that? You are *Not *failing him. Everything will work out. Please be strong


----------



## Dessye

laleeza said:


> so happy to hear that *Dessye*! I hope the positive momentum continues and all works out ok!


 


chacci1 said:


> Oh Dessye...thank goodness!! I know it's still not over but I can't just feel the breath of relief that you must have taken when you had a chance to see him and feel it yourself. I'm thinking of you and hope that everything works out. There is nothing in life like your mother and father. I know I cherish mine every day!


 


SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I am truly glad to hear that and I hope the news only gets better from now on!! All the best to you and your family


 


aoqtpi said:


> Glad to hear things are looking up. I'll keep your father in my thoughts. Hope everything turns out


 


jeshika said:


> *Dessye*!!! Glad to hear the good news!!! Sending more positive thoughts your way!


 


ChrisyAM15 said:


> That is great news Dessye. Please keep us posted, I really hope your dad gets very well soon


 
Thank you all you sweet ladies   Dad has some tests lined up for tomorrow so the ball will be rolling soon.  This post must look kind of funny with all the hug smilies :giggles:


----------



## blackcaviar

I'm planning on buying my first pair of Loubis *squee* but I'm not sure where to post this question. What is the difference between the Mater Claude and Very Prive? Is it the heel height or do the shoes fit differently?


----------



## CMP86

It is probably a little bit of both. The Mater Claude has an 85mm heel while the VP has a 120mm heel. The platform on the Mater Claude is 10mm and 20mm on the VP.

Mater Claude: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/mater-claude-kid.html#product-detailed-view

Very Prive: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/very-prive-120mm-2.html#product-detailed-view


----------



## siserilla

Hi ladies!!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Hi Sis! Hi ladies. I have my grandson for a couple of days (starting yesterday), so I am not getting in here properly until after he goes home tomorrow.


----------



## hazeltt

This is a little weird but is the heat making your feel swell? All my shoes are a little tight now and my toes are getting squished! I can't wait for Fall to roll around so I can comfortably wear all my shoes again!


----------



## chanel*liz

hazeltt said:


> This is a little weird but is the heat making your feel swell? All my shoes are a little tight now and my toes are getting squished! I can't wait for Fall to roll around so I can comfortably wear all my shoes again!


 
yes yes same here!! don't like it!


----------



## laleeza

hazeltt said:


> This is a little weird but is the heat making your feel swell? All my shoes are a little tight now and my toes are getting squished! I can't wait for Fall to roll around so I can comfortably wear all my shoes again!


Yes! Definitely! Feels like my feet are trying to bust out of my shoes! I don't like it


----------



## Nolia

I'm loving the satin Volpi but had to talk some sense into myself.  I wouldn't know what the heck to wear with satin shoes. =(  Nor would I know how to dress down a pair of satin shoes...


----------



## beagly911

hazeltt said:


> This is a little weird but is the heat making your feel swell? All my shoes are a little tight now and my toes are getting squished! I can't wait for Fall to roll around so I can comfortably wear all my shoes again!


 Foot swell is killing me this summer!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh my gosh, me too! We have had 41, over 100 degree days (meaning actual temps between 106-119) and my toes look like sausages, due to swelling. I'm so over summer now.


----------



## Clooky001

Is it really really bad to wear Hemitite strass dafs to domeones wedding?


----------



## Clooky001

Clooky001 said:


> Is it really really bad to wear Hemitite strass dafs to domeones wedding?



Sorry!!!! Someones wedding!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Clooky001 said:


> Sorry!!!! Someones wedding!!!


 
Not sure..I would avoid TBH.


----------



## Dessye

Nolia said:


> I'm loving the satin Volpi but had to talk some sense into myself. I wouldn't know what the heck to wear with satin shoes. =( Nor would I know how to dress down a pair of satin shoes...


 
I like the Volpi too but I have more than enough dressy CLs that can't be worn casually so I think I'll live vicariously through anyone here that buys them 

I was at Holt's on Bloor yesterday and there was this peep-toe shoe with a "vest".  Don't know if anyone knows what the heck I'm talking about.  Anyone know the name of these?  They were so cute!  I hope they make the winter sale


----------



## Dessye

Clooky001 said:


> Sorry!!!! Someones wedding!!!


 
Erm, I probably wouldn't unless they were wearing AB Strass Daffs...


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> Oh my gosh, me too! We have had 41, over 100 degree days (meaning actual temps between 106-119) and my toes look like sausages, due to swelling. I'm so over summer now.


 
I've been trying to avoid going outside as much as possible.  I don't do well in the heat and humidity   My favorite seasons are now officially spring and fall.


----------



## chacci1

Dessye said:


> I like the Volpi too but I have more than enough dressy CLs that can't be worn casually so I think I'll live vicariously through anyone here that buys them
> 
> I was at Holt's on Bloor yesterday and there was this peep-toe shoe with a "vest".  Don't know if anyone knows what the heck I'm talking about.  Anyone know the name of these?  They were so cute!  I hope they make the winter sale



Yes. I think I know what you're talking about!  It's on the ecomm site right now under fall/winter. I think price point is $895???  I'm w you in that I wouldn't pay full price....but would def consider on sale.


----------



## Dessye

chacci1 said:


> Yes. I think I know what you're talking about!  It's on the ecomm site right now under fall/winter. I think price point is $895???  I'm w you in that I wouldn't pay full price....but would def consider on sale.



Yeah I found the closed toe version on Ecomm called the 'Gilet' but this one is an open-toe version   The leather on the open-toe version is kid I think and wrinkles/distorts easily IFKWIM.  The display version already had that obvious crease that develops between the leather and the not-so-hidden-anymore platform.  The Gilet though looks sturdier.... hmmmm...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Clooky001 said:


> Is it really really bad to wear Hemitite strass dafs to domeones wedding?



I'd do it


----------



## siserilla

Ugh I don't even want to talk about the heat. It's terrible down here! The worst part is I'm in outside sales so I'm bouncing back and forth from my car to accounts. I have to try to dress as "cool" as I can while still looking professional. I can't wait till it cools down.


----------



## Dessye

siserilla said:


> Ugh I don't even want to talk about the heat. It's terrible down here! The worst part is I'm in outside sales so I'm bouncing back and forth from my car to accounts. I have to try to dress as "cool" as I can while still looking professional. I can't wait till it cools down.


 
Oh, I feel for you ladies down south!   We've had a couple of days of unbearable heat up here too.  Stay cool!


----------



## Clooky001

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'd do it



Hehehe...I'm gonna be good & wear my RB WS dafs!  To be honest I don't think many people there will even know what they are so it prob would be fine! X


----------



## Chaneller

I was checking out the US christianlouboutin.com webshop for the 1st time today (too bad I'm in Europe  ) and I see they have a fit suggestion on each shoe model.

Do you find their size information accurate, or did they draw the sizing info from a hat or something, like NAP used to do?


----------



## Dessye

Chaneller said:


> I was checking out the US christianlouboutin.com webshop for the 1st time today (too bad I'm in Europe  ) and I see they have a fit suggestion on each shoe model.
> 
> Do you find their size information accurate, or did they draw the sizing info from a hat or something, like NAP used to do?


 
In my experience, their sizing is quite accurate, provided you know your true size.


----------



## aoqtpi

^ ita


----------



## laleeza

Dessye said:


> In my experience, their sizing is quite accurate, provided you know your true size.



Sometimes I'm not sure on the website - are they referring to your CL true size? That's what it usually seems like?


----------



## Dessye

laleeza said:


> Sometimes I'm not sure on the website - are they referring to your CL true size? That's what it usually seems like?


 
My true CL size is what I go by and so far it's worked pretty well for me.  I'm a true 36.5 to 37 depending on style/material.  My Winter Trash 150 are 36.5 and fit perfectly.  My fram patent LPs are 37 but my python LPs are 36.5...go figure.


----------



## laleeza

Dessye said:


> My true CL size is what I go by and so far it's worked pretty well for me.  I'm a true 36.5 to 37 depending on style/material.  My Winter Trash 150 are 36.5 and fit perfectly.  My fram patent LPs are 37 but my python LPs are 36.5...go figure.



Thanks Dessye!
I hope things are going ok with your pops!


----------



## Clooky001

I'm hoping & praying that all you lovely ladies & families that live in London & the other Cities that have been affected are ok?!? X x


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Clooky001 said:


> I'm hoping & praying that all you lovely ladies & families that live in London & the other Cities that have been affected are ok?!? X x



You stay safe as well! These things are so ridiculous, damaging, and costly - I have never understood the desire of a mob to destroy. I hope things return to normal soon!


----------



## Clooky001

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You stay safe as well! These things are so ridiculous, damaging, and costly - I have never understood the desire of a mob to destroy. I hope things return to normal soon!



It's so bad, pretty much every town in & around London has been turnt in side out-there's fires everywhere! It's also happening in up North too! 
I'm so worried about tonight! 
I really need to go to our local shopping centre but just been told that's been shut! I feel for all the poor people who have lost their businesses & homes over the last 3days! 
I'm embarrassed to be British at the moment! ;(


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Clooky001 said:


> It's so bad, pretty much every town in & around London has been turnt in side out-there's fires everywhere! It's also happening in up North too!
> I'm so worried about tonight!
> I really need to go to our local shopping centre but just been told that's been shut! I feel for all the poor people who have lost their businesses & homes over the last 3days!
> I'm embarrassed to be British at the moment! ;(



I definitely would stay home if I were you but this sort of thing happens everywhere - Paris, Moscow, LA, New Orleans after the storm... A bunch of hooligans who don't care about consequences and the lives/hard work of others. Nothing to be embarassed about unless you're out there vandalizing cars... In your CLs  I think it'll calm down soon - 450 arrests is no small feat. Good luck to you & yours!!


----------



## siserilla

Dessye said:


> Oh, I feel for you ladies down south!   We've had a couple of days of unbearable heat up here too.  Stay cool!



Only a few more months and we will get a reprieve from this disgusting heat. I'm hoping we will can make it through this year's hurricane season safely.


----------



## DariaD

I have really silly question &#8212; anyone ever bought pair of CL with one size difference?

I see those pairs popping on eBay with decent prices and wonder if there is a way you can make those work? (I am now searching some budget pair for DIY project). Like take smaller shoe to a cobbler etc? Or one size difference will be too noticeable?
TIA!


----------



## beagly911

^^well I go from a 39 to a 40 in most sizes, but my TTS is a 39.5, there are very few if any that I could fit at a 38.5...a 40.5 I would probably need padding but depending on the style might me able to make it work.  I would rather pad than have something so tight I was miserable, but thats my own opinion...I don't like thight shoes!!


----------



## A.M.Bush

DariaD said:


> I have really silly question  anyone ever bought pair of CL with one size difference?
> 
> I see those pairs popping on eBay with decent prices and wonder if there is a way you can make those work? (I am now searching some budget pair for DIY project). Like take smaller shoe to a cobbler etc? Or one size difference will be too noticeable?
> TIA!



Yes, and they fit me better than any of the other pairs I have!  I don't have noticeably different size feet either, just a very subtle difference.


----------



## DariaD

A.M.Bush said:


> Yes, and they fit me better than any of the other pairs I have!  I don't have noticeably different size feet either, just a very subtle difference.



Thank you so much for the answer, Bush! 
It it better to take one that fits and one that is smaller and stretch it? Or go with fits/larger and just pad bigger one?


----------



## DariaD

beagly911 said:


> ^^well I go from a 39 to a 40 in most sizes, but my TTS is a 39.5, there are very few if any that I could fit at a 38.5...a 40.5 I would probably need padding but depending on the style might me able to make it work.  I would rather pad than have something so tight I was miserable, but thats my own opinion...I don't like thight shoes!!



Thanks for your answer, but what I meant is a size defference between right and left shoe  Sounds crazy I know, but I remember people on tPF who bought such pairs and could make them work.


----------



## PetitColibri

DariaD said:


> Thanks for your answer, but what I meant is a size defference between right and left shoe  Sounds crazy I know, but I remember people on tPF who bought such pairs and could make them work.



I have a pair of you you 100 with one shoe in 37 and the other 37.5 : it's barely noticeable


----------



## DariaD

PetitColibri said:


> I have a pair of you you 100 with one shoe in 37 and the other 37.5 : it's barely noticeable



Happy to hear it, thank you Petit!


----------



## chloe speaks

It's insane but you all will understand. I dropped off 3 pairs of my bestest babies at the Leather Spa to get the Red half-soles and I FORCED myself not to stay after I'd gotten my receipt to watch him pack them up and put them away. As it was, he clipped a tag With A Binder Clip onto my nappa MBB and I had to _*readjust *_it, and perhaps the people waiting behind me were already staring (well one had just 1 pair of CLs dangling from her hands so, maybe she understood )


----------



## 318Platinum

Well of course i sign onto my facebook, and what do i see posted in my newsfeed 3 hours ago?????????????

*I AM MORE THAN SURE THAT IT ISN'T SHOWING UP, BUT IT IS A LINK/ADVERTISEMENT FOR A FAKE LOUBOUTIN-SELLING WEBSITE, USING OUR DEAR SISTER CARLINHA'S LADY PEEP BATIK PHOTO!!! CAN YOU SAY* *""""REPORTED!!!"""""""*

*MAKES ME SICK!!!!!* :censor:


----------



## Charliemeows

Hi, loving the CL Bibi's... But not sure where can I find them in Sydney.. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Blueberry12

Took this pic at Savannah´s Stockholm, Sweden:









Isn´t this Sweet Charity stunning?



http://www.shopsavannahs.com/system/search/product.asp?id=1038&m=82&page=1&rnum=4


----------



## BattyBugs

They have a nice shop! Love the Sweet Charity, Blueberry. Is she in your future, perhaps?


----------



## Blueberry12

BattyBugs said:


> They have a nice shop! Love the Sweet Charity, Blueberry. Is she in your future, perhaps?





It´s lovely , but I don´t like to wear bags with chains.

But I like the look of the bag.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I have a question... how do you ladies feel about "inspired" pieces -- not knockoffs, obviously, but pieces that are purposely made to LOOK like a designer piece but with enough variations that it's not infringing on the original manufacturer's copyright? Would you wear/buy them? For example, I LOVE the look of strong-shouldered Balmain jackets but am not in a financial position to justify that type of purchase as I feel it has a very limited life -- IMO the shoulders will date this jacket and it is not a classic like a Chanel jacket would be. Would you buy a piece that was cut to look like it?


----------



## laleeza

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I have a question... how do you ladies feel about "inspired" pieces -- not knockoffs, obviously, but pieces that are purposely made to LOOK like a designer piece but with enough variations that it's not infringing on the original manufacturer's copyright? Would you wear/buy them? For example, I LOVE the look of strong-shouldered Balmain jackets but am not in a financial position to justify that type of purchase as I feel it has a very limited life -- IMO the shoulders will date this jacket and it is not a classic like a Chanel jacket would be. Would you buy a piece that was cut to look like it?



Yes - in fact, I bought a La Rok moto leather because I couldn't justify buying a big designer name one when they may not be in style too long.
 (well, and the la Rok has zip- off sleeves so I didn't have to buy a moto vest too!) 
Missed you around these parts A!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

laleeza said:


> Yes - in fact, I bought a La Rok moto leather because I couldn't justify buying a big designer name one when they may not be in style too long.
> (well, and the la Rok has zip- off sleeves so I didn't have to buy a moto vest too!)
> *Missed you around these parts A*!



Thank you for your answer and for giving me the warm fuzzies


----------



## CocoB

Hi everyone,
I have a sizing question; I bought the roccia python HPs (now listed on the CL site) in my very prive true to size. First, they're beautiful, and very comfortable, but my right fits well and my left is a little big (my right foot is bigger than my left). So my question is, should I 1/2 size down or should I just pad the toe? Will they stretch? If one is just right and one is big, I'm scared that they'll be huge if they stretch. I could completely use help.

Thanks.


----------



## BoriquaNina

I would. It's definitely a trendy piece and the price tag doesn't make sense for my wallet or the amount of time would use it. In fact I've been desperately looking for a leather jacket with a similar feel & considered making my own (I'm quite good with my sewing machine). If you find one please share!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I have a question... how do you ladies feel about "inspired" pieces -- not knockoffs, obviously, but pieces that are purposely made to LOOK like a designer piece but with enough variations that it's not infringing on the original manufacturer's copyright? Would you wear/buy them? For example, I LOVE the look of strong-shouldered Balmain jackets but am not in a financial position to justify that type of purchase as I feel it has a very limited life -- IMO the shoulders will date this jacket and it is not a classic like a Chanel jacket would be. Would you buy a piece that was cut to look like it?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

CocoB said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have a sizing question; I bought the roccia python HPs (now listed on the CL site) in my very prive true to size. First, they're beautiful, and very comfortable, but my right fits well and my left is a little big (my right foot is bigger than my left). So my question is, should I 1/2 size down or should I just pad the toe? Will they stretch? If one is just right and one is big, I'm scared that they'll be huge if they stretch. I could completely use help.
> 
> Thanks.



Hey there!! I think it depends on how tight you like your shoes. I don't think exotics stretch as much as suede, for example, and I'm also not a fan of the super tight shoe so I'd probably just pad. But there are a few ladies who prefer them tighter... Just my two cents!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BoriquaNina said:


> I would. It's definitely a trendy piece and the price tag doesn't make sense for my wallet or the amount of time would use it. In fact I've been desperately *looking for a leather jacket with a similar feel* & considered making my own (I'm quite good with my sewing machine). If you find one please share!



Now that you mention it, the leather jackets BCBG had on sale recently had VERY strong shoulders... I bought one in black (google BCBG Soy Chai Leather Jacket). Is that what you had in mind? 

As far as sewing through leather -- I haven't had the best experience... Back in the day when I was living in the frozen wasteland otherwise known as Montreal in January, I tore my one remaining pair of lined gloves and - as it was winter - I decided that some DIY was in order. The leather had other ideas. HOWEVER - that was me. YOU, on the other hand, are AMAZING so it may just work. I saw what you did with the Lady Daff and almost passed out. First, I didn't think it could be done. Second, it looks absolutely spectacular.


----------



## CocoB

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Hey there!! I think it depends on how tight you like your shoes. I don't think exotics stretch as much as suede, for example, and I'm also not a fan of the super tight shoe so I'd probably just pad. But there are a few ladies who prefer them tighter... Just my two cents!



Many thanks for your .02! And good to see you!

I ordered the 1/2 smaller - and will try both; I didn't want to make a $1200 mistake, so I thought that I best be sure!


----------



## BoriquaNina

OMG Yes the Soy Chai jacket is a great example of what I had in mind. I'll do a search for it, hopefully find one in my size in black???

As for the sewing through leather, it's a bit tricky but I think with a little practice and a heavy duty machine you could do it! I make handbags and recently (after quite a bit of practice) got the hang of it! But no need to DIY if I can buy that BCBG jacket! Thanks so much for the tip!

Thank you! That's very sweet of you. I will say I was a little nervous (ok a LOT) at first cutting off the straps from a brand spanking new pair of LD! LOL 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Now that you mention it, the leather jackets BCBG had on sale recently had VERY strong shoulders... I bought one in black (google BCBG Soy Chai Leather Jacket). Is that what you had in mind?
> 
> As far as sewing through leather -- I haven't had the best experience... Back in the day when I was living in the frozen wasteland otherwise known as Montreal in January, I tore my one remaining pair of lined gloves and - as it was winter - I decided that some DIY was in order. The leather had other ideas. HOWEVER - that was me. YOU, on the other hand, are AMAZING so it may just work. I saw what you did with the Lady Daff and almost passed out. First, I didn't think it could be done. Second, it looks absolutely spectacular.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi ladies, 
I have a question hoping someone will have an answer for me

I have a pair of signed CLs that I'd like to remove my name from. Does anyone know what would work to remove the marker color from the sole?


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi ladies,
> I have a question hoping someone will have an answer for me
> 
> I have a pair of signed CLs that I'd like to remove my name from. Does anyone know what would work to remove the marker color from the sole?


 
Is it Sharpie?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi ladies,
> I have a question hoping someone will have an answer for me
> 
> I have a pair of signed CLs that I'd like to remove my name from. Does anyone know what would work to remove the marker color from the sole?


 
I think it was Carla who said she sprayed rain and stain protector (Appleguard) on her shoes once and when she was wiping it off the soles a little piece of the siggy came with it.

I'd try that!! GL *dezy!*


----------



## sakura

CocoB said:


> Many thanks for your .02! And good to see you!
> 
> I ordered the 1/2 smaller - and will try both; I didn't want to make a $1200 mistake, so I thought that I best be sure!



Is it just the toebox that's a little tight?  If so, stay with the smaller size.  Python stretches quite a bit.


----------



## Dessye

CocoB said:


> *Many thanks for your .02!* And good to see you!
> 
> I ordered the 1/2 smaller - and will try both; I didn't want to make a $1200 mistake, so I thought that I best be sure!


 
:giggles:  I like that!!

Also, I agree with Sakura.  Python will stretch over time so I'd size down a 1/2 size.  I tend to size down a half-size for my pythons.  So my TTS is 37 but my python Lady Peep sizing is a perfect 36.5.  Your right foot might be a bit tight but I think you can stretch it out.


----------



## Dessye

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I think it was Carla who said she sprayed rain and stain protector (Appleguard) on her shoes once and when she was wiping it off the soles a little piece of the siggy came with it.
> 
> I'd try that!! GL *dezy!*


 
Hey, that's a great idea!   I usually shy away from auctions of other people's signed shoes because of the name.  Now I won't


----------



## skislope15

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Christian-Lo...95993?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2566d921f9

can you ladies please help me out and report I foolishly bin'd these


----------



## CocoB

Dessye said:


> :giggles:  I like that!!
> 
> Also, I agree with Sakura.  Python will stretch over time so I'd size down a 1/2 size.  I tend to size down a half-size for my pythons.  So my TTS is 37 but my python Lady Peep sizing is a perfect 36.5.  Your right foot might be a bit tight but I think you can stretch it out.




Thanks Dessye! 

You guys are the best help. I really don't want to make an expensive mistake, and find that I have shoes that I can't wear because they're too big after all is said and done, so I followed your advice (and sakura's too) and ordered a 38.5 as well. If I can get my foot in, I'm keeping the smaller size. I have too many CLs that my heel slips out of, which is really frustrating for me!


----------



## Dessye

CocoB said:


> Thanks Dessye!
> 
> You guys are the best help. I really don't want to make an expensive mistake, and find that I have shoes that I can't wear because they're too big after all is said and done, so I followed your advice (and sakura's too) and ordered a 38.5 as well. If I can get my foot in, I'm keeping the smaller size. I have too many CLs that my heel slips out of, which is really frustrating for me!


 
Good luck,   Unfortunately, I have the heel slip problem with my CLs no matter how perfect the fit


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I think it was Carla who said she sprayed rain and stain protector (Appleguard) on her shoes once and when she was wiping it off the soles a little piece of the siggy came with it.
> 
> I'd try that!! GL *dezy!*


 
Thanks *naked *I'll try it! 



jenaywins said:


> Is it Sharpie?


 
*jenay *yes it's sharpie with 3 small dots of those paint markers Msr. likes to use


----------



## CocoB

Dessye said:


> Good luck,   Unfortunately, I have the heel slip problem with my CLs no matter how perfect the fit



Thanks again dessye,
The smaller size seems perfect. I appreciate your help.


----------



## NANI1972

Dessye said:


> Good luck,  Unfortunately, I have the heel slip problem with my CLs no matter how perfect the fit


 *le sigh* I have this problem too, it' so frustrating bc most of the time I'll have to end up putting in a heel grip even though the shoe actually is the right size.


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Good luck,   Unfortunately, I have the heel slip problem with my CLs no matter how perfect the fit





NANI1972 said:


> *le sigh* I have this problem too, it' so frustrating bc most of the time I'll have to end up putting in a heel grip even though the shoe actually is the right size.



Me three!!


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> Me three!!



Me four!! I guess there is no "right" size after all...


----------



## CocoB

I think I'm going to try to solve the problem by trading in my new slippery roccia HPs for a dordogne - that strap will hold my foot in for sure. Does anyone know if these were available at Saks/NM?


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Thanks *naked *I'll try it!
> 
> 
> 
> *jenay *yes it's sharpie with 3 small dots of those paint markers Msr. likes to use


 
So I just remembered this, and it may not even be useful, but... Not too long ago, one of DBF's drunken college idiot buddies wrote on our fridge with Sharpie. I ended up using toothpaste to take it off and it worked very well without damaging the finish of our fridge. Perhaps give it a try?


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> So I just remembered this, and it may not even be useful, but... Not too long ago, *one of DBF's drunken college idiot buddies wrote on our fridge with Sharpie.* I ended up using toothpaste to take it off and it worked very well without damaging the finish of our fridge. Perhaps give it a try?


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


>


 
... He is still not allowed over at our house.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> So I just remembered this, and it may not even be useful, but... Not too long ago, one of DBF's drunken college idiot buddies wrote on our fridge with Sharpie. I ended up using toothpaste to take it off and it worked very well without damaging the finish of our fridge. Perhaps give it a try?


 
LOL I will try anything! I need to say bye to these shoes!


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> LOL I will try anything! I need to say bye to these shoes!


 
I was literally racking my brain trying to think of something that would be abrasive enough to remove Sharpie ink, yet gentle enough so as to not damage the red soles of your shoes...


----------



## AEGIS

5 days, 20 interviews....i am exhausted.

but got ball of foot pads from the cobbler and my toes have finally stopped trying to escape from  my very croise. now i can wear them all the time!


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> ... He is still not allowed over at our house.




my god what a douchelord.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> I was literally racking my brain trying to think of something that would be abrasive enough to remove Sharpie ink, yet gentle enough so as to not damage the red soles of your shoes...


 

OMG *Jenay *it worked!!!!! Thank you soooo much!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> OMG *Jenay *it worked!!!!! Thank you soooo much!!!!!



Yay!!!! 

I'm so glad!! Crest to the rescue!


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> So I just remembered this, and it may not even be useful, but... Not too long ago, one of DBF's drunken college idiot buddies wrote on our fridge with Sharpie. I ended up using toothpaste to take it off and it worked very well without damaging the finish of our fridge. Perhaps give it a try?



 I'm so glad you got it out! Or maybe next time hide all the sharpies!!



AEGIS said:


> 5 days, 20 interviews....i am exhausted.
> 
> but got ball of foot pads from the cobbler and my toes have finally stopped trying to escape from  my very croise. now i can wear them all the time!



Hang in there! And I'm so thankful for ball of foot pads, especially the ones recommended by *j'enay! *Without these things, I wouldn't last so long in my shoes.


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> I'm so glad you got it out! Or maybe next time hide all the sharpies!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hang in there! And I'm so thankful for ball of foot pads, especially the ones recommended by *j'enay! *Without these things, I wouldn't last so long in my shoes.



Yeah!! I hate that guy!! 

But yes... Those gel ball of foot pads.. my GOSH they have seriously renewed my faith in... everything!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> ... He is still not allowed over at our house.


 I don't know how you didn't kill the guy. Serioulsy he would have been in a chalk outline on my kitchen floor.


----------



## adeana

Good evening ladies!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> I don't know how you didn't kill the guy. Serioulsy he would have been in a chalk outline on my kitchen floor.



Ok so I can finally laugh about this but... He covered up all of the writing with magnets. So a few days later, I look at the fridge and I'm like... Hmm. Something is off. So I move the magnets and............


----------



## adeana

^^Sad, sad, little man.
You should have opened up a pair of pigalles on his @$$


----------



## jenayb

adeana said:


> ^^Sad, sad, little man.
> You should have opened up a pair of pigalles on his @$$


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> Yeah!! I hate that guy!!
> 
> But yes... Those gel ball of foot pads.. my GOSH they have seriously renewed my faith in... everything!


 
which gel pads are these? My prego feet are getting more and more sensitive


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Ok so I can finally laugh about this but... He covered up all of the writing with magnets. So a few days later, I look at the fridge and I'm like... Hmm. Something is off. So I move the magnets and............





omg i hate him.


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> which gel pads are these? My prego feet are getting more and more sensitive



Spenco, babe! Look em up on amazon. Total life savers !!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jenaywins said:


> Spenco, babe! Look em up on amazon. Total life savers !!



I'm going to check these out. I have been doubling up lately!!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> Ok so I can finally laugh about this but... He covered up all of the writing with magnets. So a few days later, I look at the fridge and I'm like... Hmm. Something is off. *So I move the magnets and............ *


 
When I read this post I heard "psycho shower music" in my head.

Sooo I'm very curious.....can you tell us what the Dbag wrote on the fridge?!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> When I read this post I heard "psycho shower music" in my head.
> 
> Sooo I'm very curious.....can you tell us what the Dbag wrote on the fridge?!



If I posted what he wrote, I'd be banned from tpf.


----------



## YaYa3

^^
oh, tell us!  please.


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm going to check these out. I have been doubling up lately!!



You definitely should, *L*. They are absolutely wonderful - they seriously make all my shoes feel completely different!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> 5 days, 20 interviews....i am exhausted.
> 
> but got ball of foot pads from the cobbler and my toes have finally stopped trying to escape from my very croise. now i can wear them all the time!


 
Hope you have a great outcome from the interviews!!  I know how hard the interviews can be!!


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> Hope you have a great outcome from the interviews!!  I know how hard the interviews can be!!




thanks beagly!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> So I just remembered this, and it may not even be useful, but... Not too long ago, one of DBF's drunken college idiot buddies wrote on our fridge with Sharpie. I ended up using toothpaste to take it off and it worked very well without damaging the finish of our fridge. Perhaps give it a try?



Gah! ush:  So glad you got it out!  Wow, I wouldn't have thought to use toothpaste!


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> 5 days, 20 interviews....i am exhausted.
> 
> but got ball of foot pads from the cobbler and my toes have finally stopped trying to escape from  my very croise. now i can wear them all the time!



Wow - 20 interviews in 5 days   You go girl!  I'm sure it will all pay off in the end 

Yay on the foot pads.  Those things are life-savers.


----------



## Blueberry12

Took these today.


Lovely shoes & bags!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> Spenco, babe! Look em up on amazon. Total life savers !!


Thanks babe! Xoxo


----------



## jeshika

arghhhh... so annoyed! i thought i scored an HG bag only to get an email from the seller saying that the bag had been sold to someone else moments before i checked out!  (even though i received a receipt!)


----------



## MadameElle

jeshika said:


> arghhhh... so annoyed! i thought i scored an HG bag only to get an email from the seller saying that the bag had been sold to someone else moments before i checked out!  (even though i received a receipt!)



Hi jesh. What bag is this....hmmmm?  

Quick ? about your HP pyrhon.  Did you notice a few scales lifting?  I got mine today from the Palazzo LV boutique.  When i called last wk to see if they still had my size, the SA said she'd check the back room.  I assumed it was a brand new box she was sending.  She sent me the display shoe and some scales are lifting.   The heel cups area you can see marks where the leather bent and the python skin is wrinkled because those who tried it on forced their heels by wiggling them in instead of reaching down with their fingers to open up the heel cups and guide their heels in.  I wish i can upload pics but im on my iphone and lap top is broken.


----------



## canei

hi,

i am the type who will scratch new shoes(esp the heels) immediately on first day of wearing. i try to be careful...

how would you rate CL's durability?


----------



## jeshika

MadameElle said:


> Hi jesh. What bag is this....hmmmm?
> 
> Quick ? about your HP pyrhon.  Did you notice a few scales lifting?  I got mine today from the Palazzo LV boutique.  When i called last wk to see if they still had my size, the SA said she'd check the back room.  I assumed it was a brand new box she was sending.  She sent me the display shoe and some scales are lifting.   The heel cups area you can see marks where the leather bent and the python skin is wrinkled because those who tried it on forced their heels by wiggling them in instead of reaching down with their fingers to open up the heel cups and guide their heels in.  I wish i can upload pics but im on my iphone and lap top is broken.



i found an apple green city on real deal collection... i checked out and got a confirmation and everything but corey informed me that someone else checked out apparently moments before me and made payment. bummer. 

hmmm... none of my scales have lifted. oh no, i'm sorry to hear they aren't perfect! i think Madison is expected to receive them soon... can you return them to LV and get your pair from Madison? Fat feet squishing into too small shoes, especially delicate ones like python, is not cool!!!!!!!


----------



## jeshika

WOW! did anyone else on the east coast feel that earthquake? I still have a headache from that!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> WOW! did anyone else on the east coast feel that earthquake? *I still have a headache from that*!



I didn't realize it was that powerful -- I hope there are no major aftershocks later and you feel better soon. Comfort Bibi when you get home - poor girl must be terrified!


----------



## jeshika

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I didn't realize it was that powerful -- I hope there are no major aftershocks later and you feel better soon. Comfort Bibi when you get home - poor girl must be terrified!



Thanks *SC*! I am on the 36 floor at work so it was more severe... feeling the floor move up and down for a good 5-10 seconds is pretty terrifying. i think Bibi should be ok... my co-worker on the 2nd floor didn't feel anything and we're on the 2nd floor of a townhouse so hopefully that means she didn't get too jostled. poor baby! maybe that's why she didn't want me to leave this morning! she was being extremely attentive... following me to the door and everything.


----------



## jenayb

Wow I am literally supposed to be in NYC right now and wasn't able to go at the last minute! 

I hope all you lovelies in the Big Apple are ok!!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> Thanks *SC*! I am on the 36 floor at work so it was more severe... feeling the floor move up and down for a good 5-10 seconds is pretty terrifying. i think Bibi should be ok... my co-worker on the 2nd floor didn't feel anything and we're on the 2nd floor of a townhouse so hopefully that means she didn't get too jostled. poor baby! *maybe that's why she didn't want me to leave this morning! she was being extremely attentive... following me to the door and everything.*


 
Animals can literally sense natural disasters before they happen. I remember when I was a child, there was a bad earthquake in the middle of the night. Our dog woke us all up when she started barking and freaking out seconds before it happened.


----------



## Dessye

OMGosh - hope everyone on the East Coast is OK!  Just read about the 5.8 magnitude quake!   I read that some people felt it in Toronto but I live 30 minutes west and didn't feel a thing!?


----------



## laleeza

jeshika said:


> WOW! did anyone else on the east coast feel that earthquake? I still have a headache from that!



I'm usually on the 42nd floor but was outside having coffee and didn't feel a thing.
I miss out on everything!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Animals can literally sense natural disasters before they happen. I remember when I was a child, there was a bad earthquake in the middle of the night. Our dog woke us all up when she started barking and freaking out seconds before it happened.


 
Yes, very true.  I read that a few minutes before the massive quake in Indonesia struck in 2006, animals and birds had started running away from the ocean.  In other words, if you see all animals and birds all going in one direction, follow closely behind!


----------



## Dessye

laleeza said:


> I'm usually on the 42nd floor but was outside having coffee and didn't feel a thing.
> I miss out on everything!


 
  You WANT to experience an earthquake?  The most I've ever felt is the ground vibrating slightly.


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Yes, very true. I read that a few minutes before the massive quake in Indonesia struck in 2006, animals and birds had started running away from the ocean. In other words, if you see all animals and birds all going in one direction, follow closely behind!


 
OMG that is such a sad sight to picture, but then the end of your post did make me giggle a bit!


----------



## Dessye

jeshika said:


> arghhhh... so annoyed! i thought i scored an HG bag only to get an email from the seller saying that the bag had been sold to someone else moments before i checked out!  (even though i received a receipt!)


 
  That's so annoying!!!! I'm sorry --- hope you find the bag again soon 



jeshika said:


> Thanks *SC*! I am on the 36 floor at work so it was more severe... feeling the floor move up and down for a good 5-10 seconds is pretty terrifying. i think Bibi should be ok... my co-worker on the 2nd floor didn't feel anything and we're on the 2nd floor of a townhouse so hopefully that means she didn't get too jostled. poor baby! maybe that's why she didn't want me to leave this morning! she was being extremely attentive... following me to the door and everything.


 
  That must have been scary --- I'm sorry you had to experience that.  But thank God you're safe.


----------



## laleeza

Dessye said:


> You WANT to experience an earthquake?  The most I've ever felt is the ground vibrating slightly.



Well I've felt them in CA, but in NYC. ..
that would be a unique experience.


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> OMG that is such a sad sight to picture, but then the end of your post did make me giggle a bit!


----------



## Dessye

laleeza said:


> Well I've felt them in CA, but in NYC. ..
> that would be a unique experience.


 
Then you must put it on your bucketlist


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^ I slept right through TWO when we were in Japan. I also want to know what it feels like. As long as it's a little one and no one gets hurt


----------



## hazeltt

Dessye said:


> OMGosh - hope everyone on the East Coast is OK!  Just read about the 5.8 magnitude quake!   I read that some people felt it in Toronto but I live 30 minutes west and didn't feel a thing!?



I was in Toronto and I didn't feel a thing either.


----------



## Dessye

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ^ I slept right through TWO when we were in Japan. I also want to know what it feels like. As long as it's a little one and no one gets hurt



Now that's what I call a deep sleeper!   Then again I used to be a deep sleeper too... when I was in residence in uni there was a fire in an adjacent building and I didn't hear the fire engines blaring down the street.  I was on the 4th floor and they were apparently parked right below my window which was even open a crack   That scared me.  But nowadays I don't sleep nearly as deeply...too bad


----------



## chloe speaks

laleeza said:


> I'm usually on the 42nd floor but was outside having coffee and didn't feel a thing.
> I miss out on everything!





laleeza said:


> Well I've felt them in CA, but in NYC. ..
> that would be a unique experience.



*laleeza,* YOU TOO?
ME TOO! 
a friend came to visit me just mere 15 minutes after it happened and she was telling me about all the commotion in the street w/ the evacuations, and I said...about what? I live on the 10th floor 4 blocks from ground zero and neither my 4 yr old DD, 17 yr old Pomeranian (do ageing animals count? cos she was asleep the whole time), nor I felt it.

I'm from California and I've not felt any of the, like 2, earthquakes in NYC in the 12 years I've lived here. why??? this one was considerable too...


----------



## laleeza

chloe speaks said:


> *laleeza,* YOU TOO?
> ME TOO!
> a friend came to visit me just mere 15 minutes after it happened and she was telling me about all the commotion in the street w/ the evacuations, and I said...about what? I live on the 10th floor 4 blocks from ground zero and neither my 4 yr old DD, 17 yr old Pomeranian (do ageing animals count? cos she was asleep the whole time), nor I felt it.
> 
> I'm from California and I've not felt any of the, like 2, earthquakes in NYC in the 12 years I've lived here. why??? this one was considerable too...



I know right?! It's kind of a let-down (since no one was hurt or anything)!
And it's funny because my building didn't evacuate either - they just came on and told everyone to stay at their desks. Only in investment banking... :lolots:


----------



## chloe speaks

laleeza said:


> I know right?! It's kind of a let-down (since no one was hurt or anything)!
> And it's funny because my building didn't evacuate either - they just came on and told everyone to stay at their desks. Only in investment banking... :lolots:



right because a life-threatening transaction may happen at any minute!


----------



## laleeza

chloe speaks said:


> right because a life-threatening transaction may happen at any minute!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Did you notice SC is banned?
I will miss her


----------



## Dessye

chloe speaks said:


> right because a life-threatening transaction may happen at any minute!



:lolots:


----------



## sobe2009

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Did you notice SC is banned?
> I will miss her



Yes, can't believe it. I like her contribution here, she was always very helpful and got me posting pictures again... I really don't know the reasons of why but makes me sad.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

sobe2009 said:


> Yes, can't believe it. I like her contribution here, she was always very helpful and got me posting pictures again... I really don't know the reasons of why but makes me sad.


 
I don't know the reason either.
The thing I liked about her is that she always gave her honest opinion
and as you said she was always encouraging people to post more, especially pictures.


----------



## laleeza

Dessye said:


> :lolots:



*Dessye* I love seeing you on here! And i've been hoping things are progressing well for your baba


----------



## Dessye

laleeza said:


> *Dessye* I love seeing you on here! And i've been hoping things are progressing well for your baba


 
Haha -- how do you know I call him 'baba'??  Are you chinese too?  Thanks for asking about him   He's for surgery at the end of this month which is only a week away!  He will be getting part of his thyroid taken out.  It's a day procedure so I'm hopeful everything will go smoothly.  After that it's my parents 40th anniversary Sept 7 and my ba's birthday Sept 6.  I'm taking them on a road trip to Chicago


----------



## laleeza

Dessye said:


> Haha -- how do you know I call him 'baba'??  Are you chinese too?  Thanks for asking about him   He's for surgery at the end of this month which is only a week away!  He will be getting part of his thyroid taken out.  It's a day procedure so I'm hopeful everything will go smoothly.  After that it's my parents 40th anniversary Sept 7 and my ba's birthday Sept 6.  I'm taking them on a road trip to Chicago



Hehe - I'm Arabic so call my pops baba too 
Best of luck with the surgery and the road trip sounds like a great pick-me-up for him! What a sweet daughter


----------



## Dessye

laleeza said:


> Hehe - I'm Arabic so call my pops baba too
> Best of luck with the surgery and the road trip sounds like a great pick-me-up for him! What a sweet daughter


 
Oh I see!  That's very interesting how languages are all interconnected like that.  Thanks for the well wishes


----------



## canei

hi gals,

am new to CL shoes. are the heels durable? cos i dont know how to take care of shoes... prone to scratching my shoes first wear after purchase!:shame:


----------



## PetitColibri

ChrisyAM15 said:


> I don't know the reason either.
> The thing I liked about her is that she always gave her honest opinion
> and as you said she was always encouraging people to post more, especially pictures.



ITA
I believe she is banned temporarily.
So I hope she will be back soon ! I miss her already !
FYI, She was banned because one of her joke was misinterpreted and a mod had to interfere...


----------



## LouboutinHottie

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Did you notice SC is banned?
> I will miss her



Yes  so strange, she was so nice.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

LouboutinHottie said:


> Yes  so strange, she was so nice.


 


PetitColibri said:


> ITA
> *I believe she is banned temporarily.*
> So I hope she will be back soon ! I miss her already !
> FYI, She was banned because one of her joke was misinterpreted and a mod had to interfere...


 
Hopefully she will be back soon!!


----------



## sobe2009

canei said:


> hi gals,
> 
> am new to CL shoes. are the heels durable? cos i dont know how to take care of shoes... prone to scratching my shoes first wear after purchase!:shame:



Welcome to the forum! 
In my opinion, I haven't had trouble with quality but I am very careful with them as well but they have def  endure a lot and even times, when I thought it was an scratch for sure or something bad happened, when i check them out..they were ok!


----------



## NANI1972

PetitColibri said:


> ITA
> I believe she is banned temporarily.
> So I hope she will be back soon ! I miss her already !
> FYI, She was banned because one of her joke was misinterpreted and a mod had to interfere...


 


LouboutinHottie said:


> Yes  so strange, she was so nice.


 


ChrisyAM15 said:


> Did you notice SC is banned?
> I will miss her


 


sobe2009 said:


> Yes, can't believe it. I like her contribution here, she was always very helpful and got me posting pictures again... I really don't know the reasons of why but makes me sad.


 


ChrisyAM15 said:


> Hopefully she will be back soon!!


 I would be really disappointed if she is not permitted to come back on the forum. I feel she was misunderstood.


----------



## sobe2009

PetitColibri said:


> ITA
> I believe she is banned temporarily.
> So I hope she will be back soon ! I miss her already !
> FYI, She was banned because one of her joke was misinterpreted and a mod had to interfere...





LouboutinHottie said:


> Yes  so strange, she was so nice.





ChrisyAM15 said:


> Hopefully she will be back soon!!





NANI1972 said:


> I would be really disappointed if she is not permitted to come back on the forum. I feel she was misunderstood.



Well, now it shows as Sofa King Banned so I think is permanent. I just don't get it!. I seen people getting banned and it kind of made sense u know but no this case.


----------



## PetitColibri

sobe2009 said:


> Well, now it shows as Sofa King Banned so I think is permanent. I just don't get it!. I seen people getting banned and it kind of made sense u know but no this case.



yes I just saw the "sofa king banned" I don't understand what she did to deserve that...


----------



## PetitColibri

nani1972 said:


> i would be really disappointed if she is not permitted to come back on the forum. I feel she was misunderstood.



ita


----------



## ChrisyAM15

PetitColibri said:


> yes I just saw the "sofa king banned" I don't understand what she did to deserve that...


 


sobe2009 said:


> Well, now it shows as Sofa King Banned so I think is permanent. I just don't get it!. I seen people getting banned and it kind of made sense u know but no this case.


 
OMG!!
So if it's "SofaKing Banned" not "TimeOut" there is no way she will be back?

It is too harsh at least she should have been on "TimeOut" for sometime not banned immediately. For sure she didn't deserve it


----------



## PetitColibri

ChrisyAM15 said:


> OMG!!
> So if it's "SofaKing Banned" not "TimeOut" there is no way she will be back?
> 
> It is too harsh at least she should have been on "TimeOut" for sometime not banned immediately. For sure she didn't deserve it



no she did not !
do you think the mod can change her mind in a few days maybe ?
I'm thinking maybe we can PM her but then again, maybe not enough time has passed yet...


----------



## ChrisyAM15

PetitColibri said:


> no she did not !
> do you think the mod can change her mind in a few days maybe ?
> I'm thinking maybe we can PM her but then again, maybe not enough time has passed yet...


 
Not sure Petit, maybe Jet can chime in.
Usually when someone is "Sofaking Banned" they won't change their mind.
If "TimeOut" yes.


----------



## regeens

^Hi ladies! Let's put it this way. I believe mods don't take banning lightly. It's not something they do just because they like it, and having regard to all previous decisions about banning (including this case), mods act quite reasonably when they do it. 

For example, accusing someone of bullying is quite serious because cyber bullying & online harassment are crimes in some states. That would be a bannable offence right? Or perpetually breaking TPF rules, that's ban-worthy too right? So many other examples, but clearly SC has done something which the mods thought should get her banned.

Our mods work hard to make TPF a better and safer place for all of us. I'm sure they didn't ban SC if she did not deserve it. Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## ShoeNoob

sobe2009 said:


> Well, now it shows as Sofa King Banned so I think is permanent. I just don't get it!. I seen people getting banned and it kind of made sense u know but no this case.



Not going to dredge up details here, but she made a (now-deleted) post that went WELL above and beyond warranting a permanent ban. Those who caught the post before it got removed will know what I'm saying... but for those who didn't, just suffice it to say that a ban was very much called for in order to hopefully maintain (or, arguably, rebuild) a happy, welcoming, nurturing environment here. 

I've been lurking for a while now, mainly because of the cattiness and drama that seems to have permeated the forum in recent months... 

tPF has always been a great place for CL lovers to share some camaraderie with fellow CL lovers, and hopefully it'll stay that way!


----------



## Dessye

NANI1972 said:


> I would be really disappointed if she is not permitted to come back on the forum. I feel she was misunderstood.


 


sobe2009 said:


> Well, now it shows as Sofa King Banned so I think is permanent. I just don't get it!. I seen people getting banned and it kind of made sense u know but no this case.


 


ShoeNoob said:


> Not going to dredge up details here, but she made a (now-deleted) post that went WELL above and beyond warranting a permanent ban. Those who caught the post before it got removed will know what I'm saying... but for those who didn't, just suffice it to say that a ban was very much called for in order to hopefully maintain (or, arguably, rebuild) a happy, welcoming, nurturing environment here.
> 
> I've been lurking for a while now, mainly because of the cattiness and drama that seems to have permeated the forum in recent months...
> 
> tPF has always been a great place for CL lovers to share some camaraderie with fellow CL lovers, and hopefully it'll stay that way!


 
I did not get to read the now-deleted post.  Must have been posted when I was idling.  At the end of the day, I really think it's too bad with everything that happened.   I won't take sides but personally I will say that I will miss her.

But I totally agree with you *Shoenoob* about your camaraderie statement!


----------



## Dessye

I hope everyone in Irene's path is going to be OK! I'm thinking of you guys.  Stay safe!!!


----------



## laleeza

I'm so bummed! I was supposed to leave Sunday to go to San Francisco for a conference. I changed my flight to tomorrow to try to beat the storm and the flight already got cancelled. I'm hoping I can still make it out by tuesday cuz I was gonna see my daughter and granddaughter in between the business stuff


----------



## Shakirra

Did anyone see Heidi Klum's Louboutins on Project Runway last night!?!?! She even ran the last part of the track challenge in them!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hi ladies, just thought I'd chime in a bit here to clarify a couple of things. I  do not want to say anything about SC's case specifically, but as a couple of you have already pointed out, banning is NOT taken lightly on tPF. The mods don't even have the power to do it. A ban or even a time out is something that is decided by Megs and Vlad, the owners of the forum, along with Swanky and Nat, our supermods.  

Other than spammers, banning is generally not based on any single action. Bans are most often built on a long series of actions, before which many warnings are given in hopes of avoiding the ban. It is never an easy or frivolously made decision.

We all want a happy growing forum with as many positively contributing members possible. That's what makes this such a wonderful and diverse community where some incredible friendships have been born. While things may seem unfair from the outside, I can assure you, every opportunity is given to repair behaviors before a ban takes place.

Hope this helps on some level.


----------



## JetSetGo!

As for Irene, I too hope everyone remains safe.


----------



## heiress-ox

Me too hoping everyone stays safe and away from Irene.


I'm in desperate need to replace some CL heel taps, but don't want to drive 40 mins downtown on my day off tomorrow. Heel tap replacement is a pretty standard service I imagine, do you girls ever take your CLs to other cobblers (than your regular one) for the job? I'm debating!


----------



## jenayb

heiress-ox said:


> Me too hoping everyone stays safe and away from Irene.
> 
> I'm in desperate need to replace some CL heel taps, but don't want to drive 40 mins downtown on my day off tomorrow. Heel tap replacement is a pretty standard service I imagine, do you girls ever take your CLs to other cobblers (than your regular one) for the job? I'm debating!



Yeah, replacing heel taps is very minor/standard. I would definitely trust a reputable cobbler who is closer to you. You should try Yelp or Google - look up some reviews!


----------



## heiress-ox

jenaywins said:


> Yeah, replacing heel taps is very minor/standard. I would definitely trust a reputable cobbler who is closer to you. You should try Yelp or Google - look up some reviews!



Thanks *J*, I'm always such a worry wart :shame:


----------



## Dessye

JetSetGo! said:


> Hi ladies, just thought I'd chime in a bit here to clarify a couple of things. I  do not want to say anything about SC's case specifically, but as a couple of you have already pointed out, banning is NOT taken lightly on tPF. The mods don't even have the power to do it. A ban or even a time out is something that is decided by Megs and Vlad, the owners of the forum, along with Swanky and Nat, our supermods.
> 
> Other than spammers, banning is generally not based on any single action. Bans are most often built on a long series of actions, before which many warnings are given in hopes of avoiding the ban. It is never an easy or frivolously made decision.
> 
> We all want a happy growing forum with as many positively contributing members possible. That's what makes this such a wonderful and diverse community where some incredible friendships have been born. While things may seem unfair from the outside, I can assure you, every opportunity is given to repair behaviors before a ban takes place.
> 
> Hope this helps on some level.



Thanks for posting this *Jet*   It does clarify things a lot.  It's true I don't know the whole story and I'm kinda glad actually that I missed the peak of all the drama   You mods do do a great job of keeping the forum a welcoming place!


----------



## Dessye

laleeza said:


> I'm so bummed! I was supposed to leave Sunday to go to San Francisco for a conference. I changed my flight to tomorrow to try to beat the storm and the flight already got cancelled. I'm hoping I can still make it out by tuesday cuz I was gonna see my daughter and granddaughter in between the business stuff



  Sorry to hear that, that sucks.  I'm really hoping everything works out for you   Can you take a train out and fly out of another city?


----------



## Dessye

heiress-ox said:


> Thanks *J*, I'm always such a worry wart :shame:



Are you in Toronto, *heiress*?  This is something that Kaner's on Bloor could do.  There is another cobbler on Bay, store is called Shoe Therapy.  He could do it too.


----------



## heiress-ox

Dessye said:


> Are you in Toronto, *heiress*?  This is something that Kaner's on Bloor could do.  There is another cobbler on Bay, store is called Shoe Therapy.  He could do it too.



Thanks Dessye, but sadly I'm in Ottawa, I wish I was in Toronto at times like this, there are so many more options there!


----------



## Dessye

heiress-ox said:


> Thanks Dessye, but sadly I'm in Ottawa, I wish I was in Toronto at times like this, there are so many more options there!



I'm sure that you'll have no problems finding a cobbler that can do it in Ottawa!


----------



## Dessye

Well, I must say I am disappointed with my new-to-me ADs.  They are so SNAD.  I guess it's partly my fault in that I should have asked for more pics first but I got so excited about a potential DIY project that I lost my head.  They are eel ADs but both arches are horribly flexible to the point that it's difficult to stand on never mind walk in them. *sigh*  They were supposed to be in excellent condition...


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Dessye said:


> Well, I must say I am disappointed with my new-to-me ADs. They are so SNAD. I guess it's partly my fault in that I should have asked for more pics first but I got so excited about a potential DIY project that I lost my head. They are eel ADs but both arches are horribly flexible to the point that it's difficult to stand on never mind walk in them. *sigh* They were supposed to be in excellent condition...


 
Oh no!!! So sorry!!!
That is so annoying!!
Tell the seller that selling a pair of shoes that you can't even walk in them
in completely futile, especially when she describes them as in "excellent condition"


----------



## ChrisyAM15

JetSetGo! said:


> Hi ladies, just thought I'd chime in a bit here to clarify a couple of things. I do not want to say anything about SC's case specifically, but as a couple of you have already pointed out, banning is NOT taken lightly on tPF. The mods don't even have the power to do it. A ban or even a time out is something that is decided by Megs and Vlad, the owners of the forum, along with Swanky and Nat, our supermods.
> 
> Other than spammers, banning is generally not based on any single action. Bans are most often built on a long series of actions, before which many warnings are given in hopes of avoiding the ban. It is never an easy or frivolously made decision.
> 
> We all want a happy growing forum with as many positively contributing members possible. That's what makes this such a wonderful and diverse community where some incredible friendships have been born. While things may seem unfair from the outside, I can assure you, every opportunity is given to repair behaviors before a ban takes place.
> 
> Hope this helps on some level.


 
Thanks Jet for explaining


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> Well, I must say I am disappointed with my new-to-me ADs.  They are so SNAD.  I guess it's partly my fault in that I should have asked for more pics first but I got so excited about a potential DIY project that I lost my head.  They are eel ADs but both arches are horribly flexible to the point that it's difficult to stand on never mind walk in them. *sigh*  They were supposed to be in excellent condition...



I'm so sorry ! I know how you must feel !
Maybe you can arrange something with the seller ? send them back worst case ?


----------



## laleeza

Dessye said:


> Sorry to hear that, that sucks.  I'm really hoping everything works out for you   Can you take a train out and fly out of another city?



Thanks *Dessye*! NY pretty much shut down all transportation so I'm just hoping I can get out Monday or Tuesday. We'll see 
I also live in an evacuation zone but don't want to leave. DH thinks I'm insane


----------



## laleeza

Dessye said:


> Well, I must say I am disappointed with my new-to-me ADs.  They are so SNAD.  I guess it's partly my fault in that I should have asked for more pics first but I got so excited about a potential DIY project that I lost my head.  They are eel ADs but both arches are horribly flexible to the point that it's difficult to stand on never mind walk in them. *sigh*  They were supposed to be in excellent condition...



OMG that's awful! Some people are so shady


----------



## phiphi

heiress-ox said:


> Thanks Dessye, but sadly I'm in *Ottawa*, I wish I was in Toronto at times like this, there are so many more options there!



heiress - i send my CLs to the capital shoe clinic guys on queen street. total bummer bc i don't know anyone in the 'burbs who could do it!


----------



## Dessye

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Oh no!!! So sorry!!!
> That is so annoying!!
> Tell the seller that selling a pair of shoes that you can't even walk in them
> in completely futile, especially when she describes them as in "excellent condition"





PetitColibri said:


> I'm so sorry ! I know how you must feel !
> Maybe you can arrange something with the seller ? send them back worst case ?





laleeza said:


> OMG that's awful! Some people are so shady



*sigh*  I've decided to ask the seller if I can return them.  I hope I don't have to take it to eBay/PayPal.  This is my first negative experience buying CLs.  Oh well, I've bought numerous pairs so this is not so bad.  Thanks for the support!


----------



## phiphi

Dessye said:


> *sigh*  I've decided to ask the seller if I can return them.  I hope I don't have to take it to eBay/PayPal.  This is my first negative experience buying CLs.  Oh well, I've bought numerous pairs so this is not so bad.  Thanks for the support!



hope it works out B.. i'm so sorry you got a snad.


----------



## amazigrace

*dessye,* I'm really sorry to hear about your
bad experience with eBay. I hope you get it worked
out to your satisfaction, and soon! Such a disappointment.


----------



## heiress-ox

phiphi said:


> heiress - i send my CLs to the capital shoe clinic guys on queen street. total bummer bc i don't know anyone in the 'burbs who could do it!



Thank you, that's where I usually send mine, but it's 40 mins from my house. I do love their work, though!


----------



## heiress-ox

Dessye said:


> Well, I must say I am disappointed with my new-to-me ADs.  They are so SNAD.  I guess it's partly my fault in that I should have asked for more pics first but I got so excited about a potential DIY project that I lost my head.  They are eel ADs but both arches are horribly flexible to the point that it's difficult to stand on never mind walk in them. *sigh*  They were supposed to be in excellent condition...



Oh no, sorry to hear this, that's so disappointing and frustrated. I hope the seller decides to allow you to return them so you don't have to go through the hassle of ebay & paypal claims.


----------



## BattyBugs

Hi ladies and gents. Just popping in for a second before we head out to the rodeo. National finals tonight!


----------



## cts900

*dessye*, good luck with the seller.  you are having such a great attitude.  I admire that a whole lot.

thanks for the clarification, *jet*.  it was wonderful of your to take the time to come in and post.  i genuinely appreciate everything that you and the mods do for this community.  i have to admit thought, i am pretty sad.  

best wishes to all in irene's path.  my thoughts are with you all.


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Well, I must say I am disappointed with my new-to-me ADs.  They are so SNAD.  I guess it's partly my fault in that I should have asked for more pics first but I got so excited about a potential DIY project that I lost my head.  They are eel ADs but both arches are horribly flexible to the point that it's difficult to stand on never mind walk in them. *sigh*  They were supposed to be in excellent condition...



Wow, you know what? That just sucks. I hate dishonest sellers. 

I'm sorry babe!!!


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> Hi ladies and gents. Just popping in for a second before we head out to the rodeo. National finals tonight!



Hope you had a blast!


----------



## BattyBugs

We had a great time. There were a lot of competitors and some really good rodeo stock. Fun times!


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> Hi ladies and gents. Just popping in for a second before we head out to the rodeo. National finals tonight!



*Little Bat*!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dessye

phiphi said:


> hope it works out B.. i'm so sorry you got a snad.





amazigrace said:


> *dessye,* I'm really sorry to hear about your
> bad experience with eBay. I hope you get it worked
> out to your satisfaction, and soon! Such a disappointment.





heiress-ox said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear this, that's so disappointing and frustrated. I hope the seller decides to allow you to return them so you don't have to go through the hassle of ebay & paypal claims.





cts900 said:


> *dessye*, good luck with the seller.  you are having such a great attitude.  I admire that a whole lot.
> 
> thanks for the clarification, *jet*.  it was wonderful of your to take the time to come in and post.  i genuinely appreciate everything that you and the mods do for this community.  i have to admit thought, i am pretty sad.
> 
> best wishes to all in irene's path.  my thoughts are with you all.



Thank you all so much   Those are such kind words -- I really appreciate it.  One thing good about the seller is that her communication is excellent (ie. fast replies) but she told me she doesn't accept returns.  Luckily I have several pairs of ADs in the same size so I photographed them side by side and mixed together to demonstrate the heel deviation.

I'm usually a careful eBayer but I dropped the ball on this one.  The fact that she advertised them as new collection 2011 should have tipped me off. 

Haha, *Cts*!  I _am_ strangely calm on this one   It must be a sign of aging...ie. knowing it could be worse 

ETA:  I neglected to quote you *Jenay*!!   I'm self-lecturing.


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> We had a great time. There were a lot of competitors and some really good rodeo stock. Fun times!



Fantastic!  You know I've never been to a rodeo...I'd love to see a live one!


----------



## BattyBugs

Dessye said:


> Fantastic!  You know I've never been to a rodeo...I'd love to see a live one!



That is one of my favorite things to do when we have company (who have never been to a rodeo). Mesquite is a pro rodeo plus it is at an indoor arena. Come visit and we'll go (if it's the right time of year)!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Thank you all so much   Those are such kind words -- I really appreciate it.  One thing good about the seller is that her communication is excellent (ie. fast replies) but she told me she doesn't accept returns.  Luckily I have several pairs of ADs in the same size so I photographed them side by side and mixed together to demonstrate the heel deviation.
> 
> I'm usually a careful eBayer but I dropped the ball on this one.  The fact that she advertised them as new collection 2011 should have tipped me off.
> 
> Haha, *Cts*!  I _am_ strangely calm on this one   It must be a sign of aging...ie. knowing it could be worse
> 
> ETA:  I neglected to quote you *Jenay*!!   I'm self-lecturing.



:giggles:


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> That is one of my favorite things to do when we have company (who have never been to a rodeo). Mesquite is a pro rodeo plus it is at an indoor arena. Come visit and we'll go (if it's the right time of year)!



You live in Mesquite?  Is this Mesquite near LV?  I read about the unfortunate situation earlier this year.


----------



## BattyBugs

Nope, I live a little East of Mesquite (Texas) and just a little farther East of Dallas. Mesquite is about halfway between our house and downtown Dallas.


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> Nope, I live a little East of Mesquite (Texas) and just a little farther East of Dallas. Mesquite is about halfway between our house and downtown Dallas.


 Ah, that's good.  Glad it's not the other Mesquite, not that there's anything wrong with the other Mesquite...  actually, duh, I think I knew you lived in Texas!


----------



## BattyBugs

Dessye said:


> Ah, that's good.  Glad it's not the other Mesquite, not that there's anything wrong with the other Mesquite...  actually, duh, I think I knew you lived in Texas!


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


>


----------



## Dessye

Seller agreed to refund me but wants to remove 15% to recoup her fees.  I think I'll just agree to it to save myself the hassle.  What do you think?


----------



## laleeza

Dessye said:


> Seller agreed to refund me but wants to remove 15% to recoup her fees.  I think I'll just agree to it to save myself the hassle.  What do you think?



Yep - I think it's worth it


----------



## Dessye

laleeza said:


> Yep - I think it's worth it


 yeah, I think I will. Thanks for affirming it for me.


----------



## buzzytoes

Dessye said:


> You live in Mesquite?  Is this Mesquite near LV?  I read about the unfortunate situation earlier this year.



What was the unfortunate situation you are referring to? I only ask cuz DH has a friend that lives there. We actually just stopped there to have lunch last week on our way back from Vegas.


----------



## Vixxen

Dessye said:


> yeah, I think I will. Thanks for affirming it for me.



D, don't sellers get their fees reversed when returns are done?


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> Seller agreed to refund me but wants to remove 15% to recoup her fees.  I think I'll just agree to it to save myself the hassle.  What do you think?



I don't really think this is fair but I guess it is the faster way to get your money back...
the seller sold you the AD and they are SNAD : she should send you a full refund because if you file a claim you will win and you won't have to pay 15% fees ! 
When I got my problem with my yellow AD, the seller agreed to a full refund and even paid for shipping back ! it's only fair this way ! it's not your fault the seller is dishonest !
it's not like you had buyer remorse or something !


----------



## Dessye

Vixxen said:


> D, don't sellers get their fees reversed when returns are done?





PetitColibri said:


> I don't really think this is fair but I guess it is the faster way to get your money back...
> the seller sold you the AD and they are SNAD : she should send you a full refund because if you file a claim you will win and you won't have to pay 15% fees !
> When I got my problem with my yellow AD, the seller agreed to a full refund and even paid for shipping back ! it's only fair this way ! it's not your fault the seller is dishonest !
> it's not like you had buyer remorse or something !



Hmmm, thank gals!  I will call eBay/PayPal today and ask whether sells get their fees back after a return.

*PetitC*: Yeah I know it's not fair at all, but I'm not sure I want to go through the hassle of a claim then wait and wait.  But if the seller will get their fees back after a return then that's a different story.


----------



## HusbandtoHer

Hi to everyone! I just joined this incredible forum. As you can see by my name I am a husband to a beautiful woman who is a collector of all things fashion. Her favorite shoe designer is CL and she has many in her collection. I joined here for all the inside information and gossip so I can surprise her with the all the newest and greatest CL's! Looking forward to participating and learning from this great resource! And to surprise my wife with some beautiful gifts along the way!


----------



## Vixxen

Dessye said:


> Hmmm, thank gals!  I will call eBay/PayPal today and ask whether sells get their fees back after a return.
> 
> *PetitC*: Yeah I know it's not fair at all, but I'm not sure I want to go through the hassle of a claim then wait and wait.  But if the seller will get their fees back after a return then that's a different story.



Yeah, they do get fees back. It's when you as a buyer don't agree for them to cancel a transaction that they don't get their fees back. If you were just unhappy with the shoes and returning them I could understand a "restocking" fee, but SNAD items are not your fault. If she claims it's the insertion fees then it's worst because right now they are very low or free for some sellers or discounted in general so they are very low. I don't sell on ebay but used to. Anyway, do whatever you think is best but I personally never pay "restocking" or "recuperation" fees if it's SNAD. Now if I'm putting the buyer through a hassle, am returning on my own accord or something like that, then I feel the seller is owed a % if they request it...maybe, lol. Good luck girl!


----------



## strsusc

So sweet...Welcome!~ 



HusbandtoHer said:


> Hi to everyone! I just joined this incredible forum. As you can see by my name I am a husband to a beautiful woman who is a collector of all things fashion. Her favorite shoe designer is CL and she has many in her collection. I joined here for all the inside information and gossip so I can surprise her with the all the newest and greatest CL's! Looking forward to participating and learning from this great resource! And to surprise my wife with some beautiful gifts along the way!


----------



## Dessye

Vixxen said:


> Yeah, they do get fees back. It's when you as a buyer don't agree for them to cancel a transaction that they don't get their fees back. If you were just unhappy with the shoes and returning them I could understand a "restocking" fee, but SNAD items are not your fault. If she claims it's the insertion fees then it's worst because right now they are very low or free for some sellers or discounted in general so they are very low. I don't sell on ebay but used to. Anyway, do whatever you think is best but I personally never pay "restocking" or "recuperation" fees if it's SNAD. Now if I'm putting the buyer through a hassle, am returning on my own accord or something like that, then I feel the seller is owed a % if they request it...maybe, lol. Good luck girl!



My gosh, thank you *Vixxen* for that info!   I called eBay and PayPal for info and they informed me that if they initiates  'cancel transaction' through the resolution center after they refunds me the money, they will only lose out on the insertion fee because eBay and PayPal will refund the rest.  I'm hoping the seller agrees to this.  Ah, if I have to eat the $2.80 insertion fee then whatever!   I'm so glad you told me all this because had I found this out AFTER having agreed to a 15% loss I would have been very angry!  It's bad enough that the seller didn't properly describe their item, it's even worse if she tries to take me for another ride.  Hopefully, they're just misinformed or inexperienced in transaction cancellations.


----------



## Dessye

HusbandtoHer said:


> Hi to everyone! I just joined this incredible forum. As you can see by my name I am a husband to a beautiful woman who is a collector of all things fashion. Her favorite shoe designer is CL and she has many in her collection. I joined here for all the inside information and gossip so I can surprise her with the all the newest and greatest CL's! Looking forward to participating and learning from this great resource! And to surprise my wife with some beautiful gifts along the way!



:welcome2: to tPF!  Aww, that is so super sweet of you!   I can't wait to help you spend your money...


----------



## Vixxen

Dessye said:


> My gosh, thank you *Vixxen* for that info!  I called eBay and PayPal for info and they informed me that if they initiates 'cancel transaction' through the resolution center after they refunds me the money, they will only lose out on the insertion fee because eBay and PayPal will refund the rest. I'm hoping the seller agrees to this. Ah, if I have to eat the $2.80 insertion fee then whatever!  I'm so glad you told me all this because had I found this out AFTER having agreed to a 15% loss I would have been very angry! It's bad enough that the seller didn't properly describe their item, it's even worse if she tries to take me for another ride. Hopefully, they're just misinformed or inexperienced in transaction cancellations.


 
Oh girl, no problemo! I am like the SNAD/eBay/fees NAZI! Thanks for the kissy smilies by the way, lol. Her requesting a "cancel transaction" is the correct way to do it anyway and you should always do it like that unless a claim is involved. She definitely gets her fees back. I agree that she might just be misinformed so if she whines about the insertion fees and you don't mind then yeah, just pay them to make things easier.  But tell her you talked to the "Fees Nazi" and she said "NO 15% FOR YOU!"


----------



## Dessye

Vixxen said:


> Oh girl, no problemo! I am like the *SNAD/eBay/fees NAZI*! Thanks for the kissy smilies by the way, lol. Her requesting a "cancel transaction" is the correct way to do it anyway and you should always do it like that unless a claim is involved. She definitely gets her fees back. I agree that she might just be misinformed so if she whines about the insertion fees and you don't mind then yeah, just pay them to make things easier.  But tell her you talked to the *"Fees Nazi"* and she said "NO 15% FOR YOU!"





Cheers! 

ETA: Oh yeah, forgot to mention that she did agree with the transaction cancellation!  So I'm a happy camper again


----------



## cts900

Dessye said:


> Cheers!
> 
> ETA: Oh yeah, forgot to mention that she did agree with the transaction cancellation!  So I'm a happy camper again



Great news!


----------



## shontel

Dessye said:


> :welcome2: to tPF!  Aww, that is so super sweet of you!   I can't wait to help you spend your money...



LOL! TOO Sweet! And TOO FUNNY DESSYE!! LOL! Husband2Her? Umm, can you talk to MY Husband!?!?!?


----------



## cts900

HusbandtoHer said:


> Hi to everyone! I just joined this incredible forum. As you can see by my name I am a husband to a beautiful woman who is a collector of all things fashion. Her favorite shoe designer is CL and she has many in her collection. I joined here for all the inside information and gossip so I can surprise her with the all the newest and greatest CL's! Looking forward to participating and learning from this great resource! And to surprise my wife with some beautiful gifts along the way!



Welcome!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

sobe2009 said:


> Well, now it shows as Sofa King Banned so I think is permanent. I just don't get it!. I seen people getting banned and it kind of made sense u know but no this case.



oh


----------



## LouboutinHottie

JetSetGo! said:


> Hi ladies, just thought I'd chime in a bit here to clarify a couple of things. I  do not want to say anything about SC's case specifically, but as a couple of you have already pointed out, banning is NOT taken lightly on tPF. The mods don't even have the power to do it. A ban or even a time out is something that is decided by Megs and Vlad, the owners of the forum, along with Swanky and Nat, our supermods.
> 
> Other than spammers, banning is generally not based on any single action. Bans are most often built on a long series of actions, before which many warnings are given in hopes of avoiding the ban. It is never an easy or frivolously made decision.
> 
> We all want a happy growing forum with as many positively contributing members possible. That's what makes this such a wonderful and diverse community where some incredible friendships have been born. While things may seem unfair from the outside, I can assure you, every opportunity is given to repair behaviors before a ban takes place.
> 
> Hope this helps on some level.



Thank you Jet for clarifying this. I didn't see the post, so I guess I it wouldn't be reasonable to create an opinion from me. She will be missed though 

I wish everyone well & safe who is in the path of Hurricane Irene, don't know if it has died down or anything as I haven't been watching the news lately.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Dessye said:


> :welcome2: to tPF!  Aww, that is so super sweet of you!   I can't wait to help you spend your money...



 too funny Dessye...


----------



## misselizabeth22

Beiber is wearing Louboutin sneakers!


----------



## chacci1

HusbandtoHer said:


> Hi to everyone! I just joined this incredible forum. As you can see by my name I am a husband to a beautiful woman who is a collector of all things fashion. Her favorite shoe designer is CL and she has many in her collection. I joined here for all the inside information and gossip so I can surprise her with the all the newest and greatest CL's! Looking forward to participating and learning from this great resource! And to surprise my wife with some beautiful gifts along the way!



So sweet!!!  You're wife must be so excited to have you!!  WELCOME!  You've come to the right place for insider info!!!


----------



## handbag_newbie

Hi everyone I've been gone for a WHILE! I missed you all! Ladies, I need help! I'm going to the Marine ball on October 28th and got a gorgeous navy blue dress. I know that the blue satin armadillo d'orsay would look AMAZING with this dress. I already posted in the "help me find" thread but if anyone sees any in a 37-38, PLEASE let me know! I wish there was a Louboutin borrowing place so that I can have my Cinderella moment for the night HAHA


----------



## Dessye

handbag_newbie said:


> Hi everyone I've been gone for a WHILE! I missed you all! Ladies, I need help! I'm going to the Marine ball on October 28th and got a gorgeous navy blue dress. I know that the blue satin armadillo d'orsay would look AMAZING with this dress. I already posted in the "help me find" thread but if anyone sees any in a 37-38, PLEASE let me know! I wish there was a Louboutin borrowing place so that I can have my Cinderella moment for the night HAHA



Hi *Handbag*!  Missed you around these parts!  OMGosh, this is the same marine ball that JT is going to??   I'll be on the look out for the shoes :salute:


----------



## handbag_newbie

Dessye said:


> Hi *Handbag*!  Missed you around these parts!  OMGosh, this is the same marine ball that JT is going to??   I'll be on the look out for the shoes :salute:



Dessye!!!!! Missed ya!

I'm flying out to one in Virginia. I heard that he's going to the HUGE one in Washington D.C. where all the big dogs are. My beau is just starting so we're not invited to that one yet HAHA

Thanks so much for the lookout!


----------



## Dessye

cts900 said:


> Great news!



Thank you!


----------



## canei

sobe2009 said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> In my opinion, I haven't had trouble with quality but I am very careful with them as well but they have def  endure a lot and even times, when I thought it was an scratch for sure or something bad happened, when i check them out..they were ok!




i am just very worried that the heels will be badly scratched. *heart pain* will drop by local CL to take a look this weekend.  Thanks!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

just won my ebay auction on some daffodils. first time i have ever purchased anything on ebay beyond like $10! still in shock that i won. excited but i will be super nervous until they arrive and i see that they are, in fact, what i paid for!!


----------



## Nolia

LamborghiniGirl said:


> just won my ebay auction on some daffodils. first time i have ever purchased anything on ebay beyond like $10! still in shock that i won. excited but i will be super nervous until they arrive and i see that they are, in fact, what i paid for!!



Good luck!!  I remember you were eyeing those strass ones.  You better post mod pics!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Nolia said:


> Good luck!!  I remember you were eyeing those strass ones.  You better post mod pics!!



Thanks!!

I am still surprised I got them for less than I would have had to pay at Neimans, considering I would have had to pay tax then, and this auction ended at list price with free shipping. I really hope they are what they seem!! I will be crushed otherwise.

Of course I will post pics ASAP!!


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I am still surprised I got them for less than I would have had to pay at Neimans, considering I would have had to pay tax then, and this auction ended at list price with free shipping. I really hope they are what they seem!! I will be crushed otherwise.
> 
> Of course I will post pics ASAP!!


 You better!!


----------



## imelda74

I am trying hard to decide.  I fell in love with Henrys when I went to Saks to try on Pigalle.(it doesnt hurt that Kimora wears Henry on her bits on the Style network).  But I also found a pair of MBP in Leopard.  The Henry are new with box and the MBP are pre-owned and only have dust bag.  The price difference is $25.  I offered the Henry seller a best offer of $500.  I am awaiting reply.
I love the MBP and I know how hard the Leopard version is to find.  (currently awaiting authentication)

Help me please....

I should add both pairs are on Ebay right now.

How does Henry fit?


----------



## poppyseed

^^I'm currently obsessed with leopard, so I say go for the MBP lol!
On the flip side the MBP is on bids and I would guess that it will end much higher than what it's on now....is budget a strong decision point for you?
Sorry I've no idea on the fit though...


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> You better!!



any news from your seller and the SNAD AD *Dessye* ?


I'm crushed ! I was waiting for an amazing pair of CLs and they are clearly SNAD too :cry: satin is ripped off on 2cm at least on one of the shoes and there is discoloration all over the shoes ! on both heels and toe boxes...
I will take a better look tonight but I think I will ask the seller to take them back ! so much money for a pair this used should be a crime (yes I paid almost retail) ! shame on this seller:censor: (I looked back at the pics and the seller clearly shot the shoes so we cannot see the problems)


----------



## Dessye

PetitColibri said:


> any news from your seller and the SNAD AD *Dessye* ?
> 
> 
> I'm crushed ! I was waiting for an amazing pair of CLs and they are clearly SNAD too :cry: satin is ripped off on 2cm at least on one of the shoes and there is discoloration all over the shoes ! on both heels and toe boxes...
> I will take a better look tonight but I think I will ask the seller to take them back ! so much money for a pair this used should be a crime (yes I paid almost retail) ! shame on this seller:censor: (I looked back at the pics and the seller clearly shot the shoes so we cannot see the problems)


 
I posted in your other thread.  eBay has been awful lately for SNADs.  Did you buy the light pink ones from Bonz?

Yes, happily my shoes arrived the next day -- which was a shock to me because I was told it would be 5-7 business days!  Anyhoo the seller refunded me my money (including shipping which may be a mistake) and we've cancelled the transaction.  If the seller asks for the money back I'll return it but until then...:devil:


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> I posted in your other thread.  eBay has been awful lately for SNADs.  Did you buy the light pink ones from Bonz?
> 
> Yes, happily my shoes arrived the next day -- which was a shock to me because I was told it would be 5-7 business days!  Anyhoo the seller refunded me my money (including shipping which may be a mistake) and we've cancelled the transaction.  If the seller asks for the money back I'll return it but until then...:devil:



ha ha ! good for you ! I hope it turns out well for me too... fingers crossed...


----------



## Dessye

PetitColibri said:


> ha ha ! good for you ! I hope it turns out well for me too... *fingers crossed*...


----------



## bagsdreamer

Hi ladies, not sure if this is the right place to ask this. For CLs that comes with padded insoles,are they comfy enough on its own or you would still put in the ball of foot cushions?


----------



## aoqtpi

Fighting the urge to buy - I wish I still had a job  I haven't bought CLs in way too long!


----------



## beautyinlaw

I bought two pairs this month.  But I am now banned until at least November due to my tight budget. I wish I had a less expensive addiction sometimes...


----------



## BattyBugs

The last shoes I bought were at Neiman Marcus' final cut sale & they weren't even CLs. I picked up a pair of Dior and a pair of Marni.


----------



## NANI1972

bagsdreamer said:


> Hi ladies, not sure if this is the right place to ask this. For CLs that comes with padded insoles,are they comfy enough on its own or you would still put in the ball of foot cushions?


It really depends on the style and your foot, it's different for everyone. The only way to know is to actually wear the shoe and go from there. HTH.


----------



## Dessye

beautyinlaw said:


> I bought two pairs this month.  But I am now banned until at least November due to my tight budget. *I wish I had a less expensive addiction sometimes...*



Me too...


----------



## PetitColibri

dessye said:


> me too...



+1 !


----------



## hayesld

Does anyone know if gift certificates can be purchased from the boutiques? Didn't see anything about it on the online store.


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> Me too...



me three. MY SO and Mother tell me DAILY how pathetic it is that I have a such an expensive addiction when I'm such a poor college student. But, it's what I love... can't fight love, right!?


----------



## Rubypout

jamidee said:


> me three. MY SO and Mother tell me DAILY how pathetic it is that* I have a such an expensive addiction when I'm such a poor college student*. But, it's what I love... can't fight love, right!?



I second that, I'm paying for my first years Uni' tuition on Friday and I've found myself working out how many pairs of Loubis I could be buying instead


----------



## jamidee

Rubypout said:


> I second that, I'm paying for my first years Uni' tuition on Friday and I've found myself working out how many pairs of Loubis I could be buying instead




hahah sounds like me! I got a refund check because I overpaid and immediately worked out which pair of CLs I should have...instead of saving like a smart girl.


----------



## Rubypout

jamidee said:


> hahah sounds like me! I got a refund check because I overpaid and immediately worked out which pair of CLs I should have...instead of saving like a smart girl.



Brilliant! Which pair?! 

I had a tad more than I realised so I've bid on some Leopard Pigalle flats on evilbay so that I have a flat pair to take with me to Paris in 4 weeks (I've got Fingers crossed I win them)


----------



## jamidee

Rubypout said:


> Brilliant! Which pair?!
> 
> I had a tad more than I realised so I've bid on some Leopard Pigalle flats on evilbay so that I have a flat pair to take with me to Paris in 4 weeks (I've got Fingers crossed I win them)



Hyper Prive Batik (my ultimate UHG!) and evilbay sucked in me and MADE ME (that's my story and I'm sticking to it) buy a pair of Peacock Bianca, Stud Very Prive, and Nude Glitter Ron Ron. See!? I told you!! I have a serious problem!!


----------



## jamidee

Rubypout said:


> Brilliant! Which pair?!
> 
> I had a tad more than I realised so I've bid on some Leopard Pigalle flats on evilbay so that I have a flat pair to take with me to Paris in 4 weeks (I've got Fingers crossed I win them)



Paris...!? Soo Jealous.  My theory is when I get married.. I'll use my honeymoon as an excuse to go to Paris and buy more Loubis! sunnies


----------



## Rubypout

Hyper Prive Batik, Stud Very Prive and Nude Glitter Ron Ron Oh my 
I love anything CL with studs honestly. 

Louboutin is seriously an addiction though, it's not actually our faults. I've got 3 pairs so far but I bought them one a month for 3 months.


----------



## Rubypout

I'm so excited to be going to Paris! My other half is taking me to see Moulin Rouge but we have the weekend there. We made a deal that he gets to see Notre Dame and I get to visit CL  

Louboutin honeymoon sounds great!  I might steal that idea hah


----------



## jamidee

Rubypout said:


> Hyper Prive Batik, Stud Very Prive and Nude Glitter Ron Ron Oh my
> I love anything CL with studs honestly.
> 
> Louboutin is seriously an addiction though, it's not actually our faults. I've got 3 pairs so far but I bought them one a month for 3 months.




Yea, I started this past December... hasn't even been a year yet and my collection is at 14...:shame:... that's averaging one and a half every month... it's pretty pathetic!!

WAY TO GO!! Definitely post pics of the babies you pick up in paris!!


----------



## beautyinlaw

I just dropped three pairs of mine off at the cobbler for some nice cleaning and new rubber soles and I swear the man at the desk thought I was slightly insane as I fussed over whether I wanted to leave them with their dust bags or not. He patted my arm and assured me that they would be kept safe for the two days we'll be apart. I'm glad my DBF wasn't there to see the insanity.


----------



## Miss T.

Hi!
Does anyone know if there is a limit of 100 pictures you can have uploaded on your tpf account? Thank you!


----------



## DariaD

beautyinlaw said:


> I just dropped three pairs of mine off at the cobbler for some nice cleaning and new rubber soles and I swear the man at the desk thought I was slightly insane as I fussed over whether I wanted to leave them with their dust bags or not. He patted my arm and assured me that they would be kept safe for the two days we'll be apart. I'm glad my DBF wasn't there to see the insanity.



This is so sweet, I laughed so loud my dbf even asked whats up 
I am sure everything will be ok with your Loubies!


----------



## beautyinlaw

DariaD said:


> This is so sweet, I laughed so loud my dbf even asked whats up
> I am sure everything will be ok with your Loubies!



I'm sure everything will be ok too. I've taken many shoes to this shop before, but my CL's have a special place in my heart and it's a little hard for me to part with them. 

I'm glad I could make you laugh with my slight neurosis about my babies!


----------



## Dessye

Thinking of you New Yorkers and Americans on the 10 year anniversary of 9/11.


----------



## beagly911

I was at work today, wearing my nude patent new simples, and was going down some steps and missed one - DOWN I went!  No CL's for me for awhile - "Broke" my foot.

I have an appointment with the ortho Dr on Friday.  I'm so bummed!!


----------



## PetitColibri

beagly911 said:


> I was at work today, wearing my nude patent new simples, and was going down some steps and missed one - DOWN I went!  No CL's for me for awhile - "Broke" my foot.
> 
> I have an appointment with the ortho Dr on Friday.  I'm so bummed!!



OMG ! I'm so sorry for you !
this is awful
hope you will heal soon !


----------



## chloe speaks

beagly911 said:


> I was at work today, wearing my nude patent new simples, and was going down some steps and missed one - DOWN I went! No CL's for me for awhile - "Broke" my foot.
> 
> I have an appointment with the ortho Dr on Friday. I'm so bummed!!


 

Oh so sorry! Hope everythingheals fast.


----------



## amazigrace

beagly911 said:


> I was at work today, wearing my nude patent new simples, and was going down some steps and missed one - DOWN I went!  No CL's for me for awhile - "Broke" my foot.
> 
> I have an appointment with the ortho Dr on Friday.  I'm so bummed!!




Oh, no, *beagly!* I hope you're okay ... I hate
to think of you falling down, and I'm so sorry you
broke your foot. That's just awful! I hope you get
all fixed up and are in good shape soon.

I have a very important question, though - are your
CLs okay?


----------



## beagly911

PetitColibri said:


> OMG ! I'm so sorry for you !
> this is awful
> hope you will heal soon !


 


chloe speaks said:


> Oh so sorry! Hope everythingheals fast.


 


amazigrace said:


> Oh, no, *beagly!* I hope you're okay ... I hate
> to think of you falling down, and I'm so sorry you
> broke your foot. That's just awful! I hope you get
> all fixed up and are in good shape soon.
> 
> I have a very important question, though - are your
> CLs okay?


 Thanks ladies!  Doesn't hurt too much but I'm sure that the drugs are helping!  And *amazigrace *the CL's came out without a scratch or bump!


----------



## BattyBugs

Wow, Beagly! Here are wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## myu3160

beagly911 said:


> I was at work today, wearing my nude patent new simples, and was going down some steps and missed one - DOWN I went! No CL's for me for awhile - "Broke" my foot.
> 
> I have an appointment with the ortho Dr on Friday. I'm so bummed!!


 

Gosh, I hope you are okay!! Get better soon! Hope the NS are okay too!


----------



## Dessye

beagly911 said:


> I was at work today, wearing my nude patent new simples, and was going down some steps and missed one - DOWN I went! No CL's for me for awhile - "Broke" my foot.
> 
> I have an appointment with the ortho Dr on Friday. I'm so bummed!!


 
Oh NO!!!  So sorry honey --- :cry:  Did you break it or is it a very bad sprain?  I'm crossing my fingers that it's not broken...


----------



## Dessye

beagly911 said:


> Thanks ladies! Doesn't hurt too much but I'm sure that the drugs are helping! And *amazigrace *the *CL's came out without a scratch or bump!*


 
That's just as important!


----------



## beagly911

Thanks for the thoughts ladies, I appreciate it!  *Dessye* the report from the ER says broken but the follow up with the Orthopedic dr isn't till Friday so we'll see what he says!  Fingers crossed!!


----------



## laleeza

beagly911 said:


> I was at work today, wearing my nude patent new simples, and was going down some steps and missed one - DOWN I went!  No CL's for me for awhile - "Broke" my foot.
> 
> I have an appointment with the ortho Dr on Friday.  I'm so bummed!!



Omg beagly!! That's awful! I hope it heals up quickly!


----------



## Dessye

beagly911 said:


> Thanks for the thoughts ladies, I appreciate it! *Dessye* the report from the ER says broken but the follow up with the Orthopedic dr isn't till Friday so we'll see what he says! Fingers crossed!!


 
Hopefully, if it is a break, it's a small bone in the foot that doesn't involve your ankle.  It's not your ankle is it?  That way the healing process will likely be faster.  Either way, you'll heal eventually!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

sorry to barge in on the convo! 

but is there a thread that lists all the original pricing when the CL's were new? I want to compare the price of a shoe when it was 'new at the store' to its BIN price on ebay.


----------



## whimsic

I haven't come across a thread dedicated for prices.. did you try the louboutin website?


----------



## whimsic

Ohh Goshhh.. My SA called a little while ago to inform me that they just got the Ron Ron indigo watersnake in my size!!! And I was just considering a ban!


----------



## Dessye

whimsic said:


> Ohh Goshhh.. My SA called a little while ago to inform me that they just got the Ron Ron indigo watersnake in my size!!! And I was just considering a ban!



:giggles:  It's a sign!  (ie. temporarily lift ban)

ETA: Just re-read that you were considering a ban, meaning you're not yet on a ban


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> sorry to barge in on the convo!
> 
> but is there a thread that lists all the original pricing when the CL's were new? I want to compare the price of a shoe when it was 'new at the store' to its BIN price on ebay.



I'm not aware of such a thread.  Which shoe?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> I'm not aware of such a thread.  Which shoe?



The altadama watersnake in Jade! Do you know what the original price was?

It's a shoe I missed out on that I am still dying to find months later. At the time it was available, my SA at Neimans bailed on me since I had just moved away and decided it wasn't in her best interest to continue helping me.


----------



## jenayb

LamborghiniGirl said:


> The altadama watersnake in Jade! Do you know what the original price was?
> 
> It's a shoe I missed out on that I am still dying to find months later. At the time it was available, my SA at Neimans bailed on me since I had just moved away and decided it wasn't in her best interest to continue helping me.



I believe I paid $1095... Let me go look at the box.

Yep!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jenaywins said:


> I believe I paid $1095... Let me go look at the box.



Thanks for looking for me!  :snack:

P.S.-- How is the sizing? I saw in the sizing thread Altadamas are split into 'new' and 'old' sizing, and I am not sure which these are. Also not sure how the watersnake material fits in to the equation? Does it stretch much?


----------



## jenayb

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thanks for looking for me!  :snack:



No sweat!


----------



## l.a_girl19

A fellow TPFer encouraged me to share my good news last week... I was accepted into a very special program in school and I am very proud of it!!! And to celebrate, I bought CLs!!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thanks for looking for me!  :snack:
> 
> P.S.-- How is the sizing? I saw in the sizing thread Altadamas are split into 'new' and 'old' sizing, and I am not sure which these are. Also not sure how the watersnake material fits in to the equation? Does it stretch much?



For me, ADs are a half size down, although many ladies take this style TTS.


----------



## beagly911

l.a_girl19 said:


> A fellow TPFer encouraged me to share my good news last week... I was accepted into a very special program in school and I am very proud of it!!! And to celebrate, I bought CLs!!!!!!!


 Yeah!!  Congrats - thats TERRIFIC!!  I can't wait to see what you got and to hear more about your school program!  Again CONGRATS!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

beagly911 said:


> Yeah!!  Congrats - thats TERRIFIC!!  I can't wait to see what you got and to hear more about your school program!  Again CONGRATS!!



Thank you so much!!! I bought 2 very special pairs! I will reveal them as soon I get them

The program is a special minor that only a few students got to add to their programs and I worked really hard to get it!


----------



## Dessye

l.a_girl19 said:


> A fellow TPFer encouraged me to share my good news last week... I was accepted into a very special program in school and I am very proud of it!!! And to celebrate, I bought CLs!!!!!!!



  Congrats!!  Wow, what a way to celebrate!!   can't wait to see them on you!


----------



## AEGIS

my first pair of 160s.......these are high!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jenaywins said:


> For me, ADs are a half size down, although many ladies take this style TTS.



Thanks for the info! I appreciate your help. And I know we aren't supposed to talk about prices, but why would a seller list a new shoe for less than the original sale value? Taking a loss? I mean, it is great for me as the buyer but I just don't get it.


----------



## jenayb

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thanks for the info! I appreciate your help. And I know we aren't supposed to talk about prices, but why would a seller list a new shoe for less than the original sale value? Taking a loss? I mean, it is great for me as the buyer but I just don't get it.


 
Because shoes won't sell @ retail on eBay.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jenaywins said:


> Because shoes won't sell @ retail on eBay.



Really? I figured after a style/color isn't available anymore, the price would go up based on scarcity. Shows what I know about ebay!  Not that I am complaining.... lol!


----------



## jenayb

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Really? I figured after a style/color isn't available anymore, the price would go up based on scarcity. Shows what I know about ebay!  Not that I am complaining.... lol!


 
Scarce doesn't = desirable.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jenaywins said:


> Scarce doesn't = desirable.



Good point! Lucky for me I desire the scarce one in this case  What shoes are you lusting/trying to find these days?


----------



## jenayb

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Good point! Lucky for me I desire the scarce one in this case  What shoes are you lusting/trying to find these days?


 
Every shoe. 

Lol!


----------



## beagly911

ok, ladies the foot is sprained with an ablation(sp?) fracture.  In other words the sprain took a small bit of bone when it went "sproing"!  ha ha  But that means 6-8 weeks to recover and I'm now in a "stylish" gray and black space boot...hmm wonder if I could strass it??? :lolots:


----------



## Dessye

beagly911 said:


> ok, ladies the foot is sprained with an ablation(sp?) fracture. In other words the sprain took a small bit of bone when it went "sproing"! ha ha But that means 6-8 weeks to recover and I'm now in a "stylish" gray and black space boot...hmm wonder if I could strass it??? :lolots:


 
So glad it's a minor fracture --- it's called an avulsion fracture   Well now you have the styling walking boot   And yes you could strass it --- I think a celebrity did this recently...Melinda or Melissa somebody??


----------



## beagly911

Dessye said:


> So glad it's a minor fracture --- it's called an *avulsion* fracture  Well now you have the styling walking boot  And yes you could strass it --- I think a celebrity did this recently...Melinda or Melissa somebody??


 
Thanks for the medical terminology Dessye...not my area of expertice!  I'm just trying to come up with something for Monday so that my co-workers wont miss seeing me in my "shoes".  
Although I have had a few offer to take them out for a stroll so they don't feel neglected while I heal


----------



## rock_girl

Dessye said:


> So glad it's a minor fracture --- it's called an avulsion fracture  Well now you have the styling walking boot  And yes you could strass it --- I think a celebrity did this recently...Melinda or Melissa somebody??


 
If we are thinking of the same girl *Dessye*, she performed on the MTV VMAs in her bedazzled walking cast.  Don't remember her name...let me see if I can locate a picture...Found one, and her name is Jessie J. 

I am so sorry to hear about your ankle *Beagly*!  I hope your recovery process is speedy and uneventful, so that you can be back in your CLs in no time!


----------



## laleeza

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thanks for the info! I appreciate your help. And I know we aren't supposed to talk about prices, but why would a seller list a new shoe for less than the original sale value? Taking a loss? I mean, it is great for me as the buyer but I just don't get it.


These went on sale - for around $800.


----------



## Dessye

rock_girl said:


> If we are thinking of the same girl *Dessye*, she performed on the MTV VMAs in her bedazzled walking cast. Don't remember her name...let me see if I can locate a picture...Found one, and her name is Jessie J.


 
That could be it   But somehow I have a memory of a different picture.  Maybe I'm just confused!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Dessye said:


> Congrats!!  Wow, what a way to celebrate!!   can't wait to see them on you!



Thank you!!! I am returning the Daffodile Brodee though. The quality of the pair I got was AWFUL:cry:


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you!!! I am returning the Daffodile Brodee though. The quality of the pair I got was AWFUL:cry:


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you so much!!! I bought 2 very special pairs! I will reveal them as soon I get them
> 
> The program is a special minor that only a few students got to add to their programs and I worked really hard to get it!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you!!! I am returning the Daffodile Brodee though. The quality of the pair I got was AWFUL:cry:



how so?! i'd love to see pics of what you mean. that's too bad


----------



## Dessye

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you!!! I am returning the Daffodile Brodee though. The quality of the pair I got was AWFUL:cry:


 
Awful??? How?  Was the craftsmanship poor?


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> my first pair of 160s.......these are high!


 
Ok what 160 did you get?????


----------



## beagly911

rock_girl said:


> If we are thinking of the same girl *Dessye*, she performed on the MTV VMAs in her bedazzled walking cast. Don't remember her name...let me see if I can locate a picture...Found one, and her name is Jessie J.
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about your ankle *Beagly*!  I hope your recovery process is speedy and uneventful, so that you can be back in your CLs in no time!


 
Thanks for the inspiration!  Michaels here I come!!!  ha ha


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> Ok what 160 did you get?????




pumice maggies

they're hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh


----------



## AEGIS

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you!!! I am returning the Daffodile Brodee though. The quality of the pair I got was AWFUL:cry:




oh no!!! for that price that should NOT happen


----------



## rock_girl

l.a_girl19 said:


> A fellow TPFer encouraged me to share my good news last week... I was accepted into a very special program in school and I am very proud of it!!! And to celebrate, I bought CLs!!!!!!!


 
Congratulations!!    Can't wait to see what CLs you get.resents


----------



## beagly911

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you!!! I am returning the Daffodile Brodee though. The quality of the pair I got was AWFUL:cry:


 I'm so sorry about your Daffodile's.


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> pumice maggies
> 
> they're hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh


 
I could only DREAM about going that high!!  Congrats and enjoy wearing them!!


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> Thanks for the inspiration!  Michaels here I come!!!  ha ha




so sorry about your ankle Beagley. take it easy so you can be back to your fabulous high heeled self


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> so sorry about your ankle Beagley. take it easy so you can be back to your fabulous high heeled self


 Thanks, I'm already going through withdrawl!!


----------



## beagly911

beagly911 said:


> Thanks, I'm already going through withdrawl!!


 
Well I just thought of the positive side...I can take my CL's and have them all vibram'd and wont miss out on any wear time!!  That was the hardest part of taking them to the cobbler was that it was going to take at least a week...I couldn't live without them for that long last week...this week I don't have a choice haha


----------



## l.a_girl19

LamborghiniGirl said:


> how so?! i'd love to see pics of what you mean. that's too bad



Everything was off..the stitching, the soles, the details...



Dessye said:


> Awful??? How?  Was the craftsmanship poor?



I am so sad. I wanted them so badly. I mean, my SA did not even bother inspecting them and she knows how much of a perfectionist I am! I can't believe it! Yeah the craftsmanship was horrible.




AEGIS said:


> oh no!!! for that price that should NOT happen



Exactly. I considered keeping them but decided that it would bother me too much knowing I spent that much and got a bad pair!



rock_girl said:


> Congratulations!!    Can't wait to see what CLs you get.resents



Thanks!Down to one pair now! Let's hope it will be perfect!!



beagly911 said:


> I'm so sorry about your Daffodile's.



Thank you:cry:


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


>





jenaywins said:


>


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> I could only DREAM about going that high!!  Congrats and enjoy wearing them!!




i am dreaming too.  i am considering getting them lowered a lil bit. maybe from 160 to 140


----------



## l.a_girl19




----------



## myu3160

l.a_girl19 said:


>


 O wow those damages DO look awful. BEAUTIFUL shoes nonetheless but def. return.


----------



## BattyBugs

l.a_girl19 said:


> A fellow TPFer encouraged me to share my good news last week... I was accepted into a very special program in school and I am very proud of it!!! And to celebrate, I bought CLs!!!!!!!


 
Congratulations! I can't wait to hear more.


----------



## BattyBugs

Ouch! Your Dafs are messed up. I hope you can find another pair.


----------



## l.a_girl19

BattyBugs said:


> Congratulations! I can't wait to hear more.



Thank you!!!!



BattyBugs said:


> Ouch! Your Dafs are messed up. I hope you can find another pair.



Yup. Terrible


----------



## chloe speaks

*l.a. girl:* did you receive them from a boutique that way??


----------



## ChrisyAM15

l.a_girl19 said:


>


 
So sorry babe, you are right these are badly damaged.
You have to go through this a second time, first the Ambers now these.
Hope you can find another pair in your size


----------



## l.a_girl19

chloe speaks said:


> *l.a. girl:* did you receive them from a boutique that way??



Yes



ChrisyAM15 said:


> So sorry babe, you are right these are badly damaged.
> You have to go through this a second time, first the Ambers now these.
> Hope you can find another pair in your size



Thank you I think I am going to pass on the Daff Brodee though...I am so frustrated. Thank goodness a friend of mine looked at them and noticed the damages!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you I think I am going to pass on the Daff Brodee though...I am so frustrated. Thank goodness a friend of mine looked at them and noticed the damages!!!


 
That is very frustrating hun but I'm sure you will find another pair that you will love as much as these or even more


----------



## whimsic

These look awful! I saw these at the boutique they look absolutely gorgeous, but maybe they're all intentionally like that upon close inspection?? 



l.a_girl19 said:


>


----------



## l.a_girl19

ChrisyAM15 said:


> That is very frustrating hun but I'm sure you will find another pair that you will love as much as these or even more



LOL already did!! Hehe


----------



## l.a_girl19

whimsic said:


> These look awful! I saw these at the boutique they look absolutely gorgeous, but maybe they're all intentionally like that upon close inspection??



That is what I thought too and when I compared them to a perfect pair (in a pic) I could see that the quality was only a little off...but I think on a shoe like this, a little off makes a HUGE difference. You know what I mean?


----------



## whimsic

l.a_girl19 said:


> That is what I thought too and when I compared them to a perfect pair (in a pic) I could see that the quality was only a little off...but I think on a shoe like this, a little off makes a HUGE difference. You know what I mean?



Yeah, I wouldn't want a tattered looking shoe .. Yours looked tattered.

What other pair did you pick out?


----------



## l.a_girl19

whimsic said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't want a tattered looking shoe .. Yours looked tattered.
> 
> What other pair did you pick out?



:ninja::giggles:


----------



## Dessye

l.a_girl19 said:


>



Yikes, I can see why you're returning them.  Maybe it's supposed to be that way, but the overhang of the white material looks 'unfinished' to me.  I wouldn't be happy either.  So happy to hear you have another pair coming!!!


----------



## AEGIS

broke down and got shoe shapers.  my maggies tend to need it to keep their shape.


----------



## myhandbags

I just started posting today! I am becoming a fast fan of CL's.


----------



## l.a_girl19

myhandbags said:


> I just started posting today! I am becoming a fast fan of CL's.



Yayy! :welcome2:


----------



## l.a_girl19

AEGIS said:


> broke down and got shoe shapers.  my maggies tend to need it to keep their shape.



Do they really work? I really need to shape my Pigalles because they crease!


----------



## BattyBugs

Welcome, My!


----------



## myu3160

Does anyone know if these:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Breathless-...men_s_Shoes&hash=item4841ffaaf8#ht_4429wt_885

are the same ones currently on the CL site?


----------



## jenayb

myu3160 said:


> Does anyone know if these:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Breathless-...men_s_Shoes&hash=item4841ffaaf8#ht_4429wt_885
> 
> are the same ones currently on the CL site?



Nope. These are ultra violet, not amethyste suede.


----------



## myu3160

jenaywins said:


> Nope. These are ultra violet, not amethyste suede.



Ahh.. thanks jenay!


----------



## jenayb

myu3160 said:


> Ahh.. thanks jenay!





FWIW, the UV Bibi is much more hard to find and sought after than the amethyste. If you are a 35.. Grab them.


----------



## Coreena

I havent purchased a CL shoes in a while  whats the is everyone lusting after?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

l.a_girl19 said:


> :ninja::giggles:



can't wait to find out!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

LamborghiniGirl said:


> can't wait to find out!!!


----------



## AEGIS

l.a_girl19 said:


> Do they really work? I really need to shape my Pigalles because they crease!




idk. but i bought like 8 pairs. i think they will esp. after you stretch them and want them to keep that shape.


----------



## l.a_girl19

AEGIS said:


> idk. but i bought like 8 pairs. i think they will esp. after you stretch them and want them to keep that shape.



Ok My Pigalles need to stretch but I really wish that the crease would not be there. So I thought maybe shapers would kind of force the crease to stretch out and go back to normal lol


----------



## greenpeas226

I don't know that this is the correct thread to post this in, but how much would you ladies say that Msr. Louboutin's signature puts on to the price of a pair of new CL's? I am in talks with a woman to buy a pair of CL's from her, and they are signed and brand new. The shoes without the signature are around $1500, and with the signature she wants about $3000. Is this price worth it? Or is she charging too much? Please forgive me if I have posted this in the wrong place...


----------



## myu3160

jenaywins said:


> FWIW, the UV Bibi is much more hard to find and sought after than the amethyste. If you are a 35.. Grab them.


 

Really? I'm in love with the amethyst at the moment maybe the pictures on ebay make it look so washed out, I wonder if its because she uses bright lighting to photograph her shoes?


----------



## jenayb

myu3160 said:


> Really? I'm in love with the amethyst at the moment maybe the pictures on ebay make it look so washed out, I wonder if its because she uses bright lighting to photograph her shoes?


 
The UV is significantly brighter than the Amethyste.


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm going to see the musical "Hair" tonight and have no idea what to wear. I'm afraid that I will have a hike from parking to the venue. Eek! I can manage my VPs for hours and with a decent amount of walking, but I don't want to end up barefoot if it is too far. KWIM?


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> I'm going to see the musical "Hair" tonight and have no idea what to wear. I'm afraid that I will have a hike from parking to the venue. Eek! I can manage my VPs for hours and with a decent amount of walking, but I don't want to end up barefoot if it is too far. KWIM?



Have fun at the musical!  I haven't seen it in theater, just the film.  I guess you have no idea how far you may have to park?  I think VPs would be a good choice because they are 120s.


----------



## Dessye

Stupid...Ikea.... Linnarp cabinet... assembly  Grrrr....


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks Dessye. It was fantastic & I managed all night in my VPs.


----------



## BattyBugs

Dessye said:


> Stupid...Ikea.... Linnarp cabinet... assembly  Grrrr....


 
Must be one of them with several hundred pieces. Ugh!


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> Must be one of them with several hundred pieces. Ugh!



Yup.   I spent 3 hours trying to get it together and am exhausted.  I finally got much of it together with the help of dad holding pieces together.  I don't know about others but in my limited assembly experience I always do something wrong and have to go back a few steps, undo stuff and fix the mistake before moving on.  Ah well, it's a process   Can't wait till I get my shoes in there so I can do a family shot!


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> Thanks Dessye. It was fantastic & I managed all night in my VPs.


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> Yup.   I spent 3 hours trying to get it together and am exhausted.  I finally got much of it together with the help of dad holding pieces together.  I don't know about others but in my limited assembly experience I always do something wrong and have to go back a few steps, undo stuff and fix the mistake before moving on.  Ah well, it's a process   Can't wait till I get my shoes in there so I can do a family shot!



me too
do you know if it's possible to add as many shelf as you want ?
I really want to buy one  but I would like to put as much shoes as possible in it ! otherwise i will have to buy 2 cabinet... well, when I will have space to put in in my appartement of course...


----------



## poppyseed

PetitColibri said:


> me too
> do you know if it's possible to add as many shelf as you want ?
> I really want to buy one but I would like to put as much shoes as possible in it ! otherwise i will have to buy 2 cabinet... well, when I will have space to put in in my appartement of course...


 

iI don't think you can buy extra shelves with the Linnarp bookcase, it comes with like 10 shelves 2 of which are fixed (in the middle). Maybe the Billy is better (that's what I will be getting most likely) as you can add as many shelves as you want, plus you can get extensions...just doesn't come in red


----------



## PetitColibri

poppyseed said:


> iI don't think you can buy extra shelves with the Linnarp bookcase, it comes with like 10 shelves 2 of which are fixed (in the middle). Maybe the Billy is better (that's what I will be getting most likely) as you can add as many shelves as you want, plus you can get extensions...just doesn't come in red



thanks ! I guess I will have to investigate the Billy then
I don't know which color I want right now, so will see...


----------



## chloe speaks

Dessye said:


> Yup.   I spent 3 hours trying to get it together and am exhausted.  I finally got much of it together with the help of dad holding pieces together.  I don't know about others but in my limited assembly experience I always do something wrong and have to go back a few steps, undo stuff and fix the mistake before moving on.  Ah well, it's a process   Can't wait till I get my shoes in there so I can do a family shot!



 Your CLs are finally going to have a Family Home!

Re: IKEA
It's like what they say about childbirth... Every few years I go to IKEA, get excited and forget what a nightmare it is getting the stuff together. Then I get the stuff home and I remember the horror!


----------



## chloe speaks

I get so excited when I witness a CL sighting, even here in New York City...

...and am so disappointed when I realize they are fake.

(but I guess that means my eye is getting pretty good! Uh, no Hyper Prive does not have a peep toe shape like THAT)


----------



## l.a_girl19

Dessye said:


> Stupid...Ikea.... Linnarp cabinet... assembly  Grrrr....



LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!! That is exactly how I felt when trying to assemble the bookcase. I gave up and called a company that IKEA recommended to assemble it for me. For $50 3 people assembled in 30 min. and brought it up to my bedroom

I CAN'T WAIT to see your CL family shot!!! :snack:


----------



## l.a_girl19

chloe speaks said:


> Your CLs are finally going to have a Family Home!
> 
> Re: IKEA
> *It's like what they say about childbirth... Every few years I go to IKEA, get excited and forget what a nightmare it is getting the stuff together. Then I get the stuff home and I remember the horror!*



 I hate going there now. Sure, everything is beautiful and prices are good but to assemble the furniture is a pain in the :censor:


----------



## pixiesparkle

Dessye said:


> Yikes, I can see why you're returning them.  Maybe it's supposed to be that way, but the overhang of the white material looks 'unfinished' to me.  I wouldn't be happy either.  So happy to hear you have another pair coming!!!


I think the white fabric part is really supposed to overhang a little like that because the 2 pairs I saw here at Syd boutique have that as well :wondering..Upon close inspection they certainly don't look perfect like in the pics


----------



## PetitColibri

chloe speaks said:


> Your cls are finally going to have a family home!
> 
> Re: Ikea
> it's like what they say about childbirth... every few years i go to ikea, get excited and forget what a nightmare it is getting the stuff together. Then i get the stuff home and i remember the horror!



lmfao


----------



## PetitColibri

l.a_girl19 said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!! That is exactly how I felt when trying to assemble the bookcase. I gave up and called a company that IKEA recommended to assemble it for me. For $50 3 people assembled in 30 min. and brought it up to my bedroom
> 
> I CAN'T WAIT to see your CL family shot!!! :snack:


good to know !
I hope they do the same here in France 
worst case scenario I can still call my dad lol


----------



## jenayb

Regarding all the cranky SA talk... WHY on earth do you ladies put yourself through it? Why deal with a cranky or rude SA? For me personally it only takes one time for an SA to lose my business for good. I am the CUSTOMER. It is their job to accommodate me, no? So I cannot understand why there are so many ladies allowing themselves to essentially be mistreated just so you can pay them their commissions...


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Regarding all the cranky SA talk... WHY on earth do you ladies put yourself through it? Why deal with a cranky or rude SA? For me personally it only takes one time for an SA to lose my business for good. I am the CUSTOMER. It is their job to accommodate me, no? So I cannot understand why there are so many ladies allowing themselves to essentially be mistreated just so you can pay them their commissions...




I wanted my Daffodil SOO BADLY!! That's why. :shame: I waited so long and it was the only one left in my size so I did it even though he was VERY RUDE. Then, I got the wrong size (because I foolishly didn't trust all of you and sized up) and had to send it back. I then called Horatio boutique (they are sooo sweet there!) and the SA tracked down a 40 for me in Calf GRAINE (EEK!) and of course it was in Dallas as well. So, I sent back the kid 40.5 daf and waited for my calf graine 40. I got a call from the SA that sold it to me and he said, "Uh, there are marks all over the leather. There is a gash in the heel and scuffs everywhere. The sole has obviously been worn and has an indention. This is completely unacceptable. I'm going to have to send them to a cobbler. Btw, Can I have your card number so I can ship the new ones?" I understood when I got them that there could be ABSOLUTELY NO MARKS ON THEM and COULD NOT HAVE AND INDENTION IN THE SOLES. I only put them on one on my carpet, walked two steps to realize I couldn't possibly wear them and put them back in the box and shipped them off. I couldn't have possibly damaged them to that extent and I wonder if there actually was this much damage, would they have taken them back to begin with? I started to wonder if his wranglers were a size too tight or maybe he needed to loosen that saucer size belt buckle. Howdyyy-do. (there's my ignorant comment of the day! ) Anyhow, wasn't fun to be yelled at even when I protested there was no way I did any such thing to the shoes. When I did say I didn't, I was cut off and he said..."anyway." I guess my word can't be trusted? I'm only a customer and I clearly suck!  But, I don't think I'll be dealing with them again. Only perk is I receive my item in a day because I'm so close.

My SA at Neiman's is a dream, though...and she's in Dallas. So, maybe it's just the CL boutique with the cactus shoved up their pa-tooties.


----------



## Dessye

Hey I read in the New Styles thread where Carlinha posted that US boutiques transfer shoes all the time?  I'm thinking the answer to my question is no, but do you think I could do transfers between US boutiques and get one boutique to send all the shoes to me?


----------



## Dessye

All this talk about the Dallas boutique.  I must be lucky.  I haven't been yelled at yet   Well, I only bought one pair there so hopefully I'm ok   One thing I like about them is that they are very easy to get on the phone....but maybe because no one wants to deal with them


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> All this talk about the Dallas boutique.  I must be lucky.  I haven't been yelled at yet   Well, I only bought one pair there so hopefully I'm ok   One thing I like about them is that they are very easy to get on the phone....but maybe because no one wants to deal with them




 I'm thinking you are right!! I only bought my daf's from them and have gotten yelled at once, made to feel pathetic and small minded twice, and refused a tracking number once. So, I think considering their track record.. I'm doing pretty good too!!


----------



## anniethecat

Dessye said:


> All this talk about the Dallas boutique. I must be lucky. I haven't been yelled at yet  Well, I only bought one pair there so hopefully I'm ok  One thing I like about them is that they are very easy to get on the phone....but maybe because no one wants to deal with them


 

Exactly!  They answer their emails and answer their phones so quick that has to be it.  They always seem to have the shoe/size I want.  I haven't been able to get an answer out of Horatio or Madison when I email them, SCP usually is pretty fast but they never have the sizing I need.  Sometimes it's hard for me to call during the day so I have to resort to emails.


----------



## anniethecat

Tomorrow I am heading to the MOA, the Nordies there does not carry CL but does anyone know if they can still get them for me?  From the lookbook?


----------



## erinmiyu

annie - my nordstrom does not carry CL either, but they have the lookbook with all the styles and are able to order them.


----------



## anniethecat

erinmiyu said:


> annie - my nordstrom does not carry CL either, but they have the lookbook with all the styles and are able to order them.


 
That's great, otherwise my only IRL option is the tiny NM downtown!


----------



## BattyBugs

I am in and out of the Dallas Boutique quite often and have always found them to be very friendly, sweet and easy to deal with. It is not like any of them to be mean and/or rude.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

don't know if I should ask this here but don't know where I put it, what happened with Snauzecrazy, because I've realize she is not here for a long time, just curious, I miss her post here, has she deleted her TPF account?


----------



## AEGIS

CRISPEDROSA said:


> don't know if I should ask this here but don't know where I put it, what happened with Snauzecrazy, because I've realize she is not here for a long time, just curious, I miss her post here, has she deleted her TPF account?




she was banned. i liked her.


----------



## AEGIS

i just decided that i want framboise mbb. sigh.  wish i'd realized this when they were on sale in july.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

AEGIS said:


> she was banned. i liked her.



Thanks AEGIS!

Banned means that she can't post on TPF anymore?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

AEGIS said:


> i just decided that i want framboise mbb. sigh.  wish i'd realized this when they were on sale in july.



Btw, I got those! This pair is really nice!


----------



## whimsic

Ladies, do you wear your CLs to work?

I would love to purchase a few short heeled pairs to wear to work, but I don't know if it's worth it. I drive to my workplace, and it's a carpeted office, but I don't know...


----------



## Dessye

Just snagged another pair to DIY strass!! This is take 2 - I hope it works out   I am probably the victim of shill bidding but who cares..it's under retail and should be fine once strassed


----------



## Dessye

whimsic said:


> Ladies, do you wear your CLs to work?
> 
> I would love to purchase a few short heeled pairs to wear to work, but I don't know if it's worth it. I drive to my workplace, and it's a carpeted office, but I don't know...


 
Yes!  I have started to build my work collection.  It's mainly nude and black patent since these are the most durable and versatile IMO.  My favourites for work are Simple 70 or 85 and Marcia Balla.  I also have a pair of Ballerina flats!


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> I am in and out of the Dallas Boutique quite often and have always found them to be very friendly, sweet and easy to deal with. It is not like any of them to be mean and/or rude.



I'm glad that at least some of us here are having good experiences with Dallas. I personally will NEVER go back.  



whimsic said:


> Ladies, do you wear your CLs to work?
> 
> I would love to purchase a few short heeled pairs to wear to work, but I don't know if it's worth it. I drive to my workplace, and it's a carpeted office, but I don't know...



What do you mean by "worth it?"

I wear mine to work daily. I work in a very liberal environment so no style is off limits in my mind!  



Dessye said:


> Just snagged another pair to DIY strass!! This is take 2 - I hope it works out   I am probably the victim of shill bidding but who cares..it's under retail and should be fine once strassed



Congrats babe!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Congrats babe!!



Thanks!!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> she was banned. i liked her.




Awe I liked her as well! Plus, I think she was my only Louisiana buddy on here..  I'm assuming it's not appropriate to ask what happened or why?


----------



## beagly911

Ok, so are these over the top for work?  I love the style and the heel height I'm just concerned about the gun metal...I wear a TON of black, grey and neutrals.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160652271172


----------



## beagly911

beagly911 said:


> Ok, so are these over the top for work? I love the style and the heel height I'm just concerned about the gun metal...I wear a TON of black, grey and neutrals.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160652271172


 
Never mind...was talking to my daughter and missed the end of the auction.


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> Just snagged another pair to DIY strass!! This is take 2 - I hope it works out   I am probably the victim of shill bidding but who cares..it's under retail and should be fine once strassed



Congrats D ! can't wait to see the result


----------



## PetitColibri

whimsic said:


> Ladies, do you wear your CLs to work?
> 
> I would love to purchase a few short heeled pairs to wear to work, but I don't know if it's worth it. I drive to my workplace, and it's a carpeted office, but I don't know...



I wear mostly my CL at work


----------



## PetitColibri

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thanks AEGIS!
> 
> Banned means that she can't post on TPF anymore?



yep, she can't post anymore ! she's not allowed to anymore !
I will let her know I'm not the only one missing her


----------



## PetitColibri

AEGIS said:


> she was banned. i liked her.



I will let her know


----------



## whimsic

I meant wear them out  Can you tell I'm still new to CL?? 



jenaywins said:


> What do you mean by "worth it?"
> 
> I wear mine to work daily. I work in a very liberal environment so no style is off limits in my mind!


----------



## Dessye

PetitColibri said:


> Congrats D ! can't wait to see the result


 
Thanks, *Petit*!


----------



## jamidee

PetitColibri said:


> I will let her know




Why do people get banned? (other than attempting to sell stuff on here...which I can't imagine that schnauz did)


----------



## jenayb

^^ It's been discussed to death, but the mods are honestly not at liberty to say why a member has been banned.


----------



## gymangel812

i was watching the martha stewart show and she said she has louboutins but paints the soles black because she said the red doesn't match anything:weird:


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> ^^ It's been discussed to death, but the mods are honestly not at liberty to say why a member has been banned.




Oh. I guess I just missed it?  Thanks for the info Jenay!


----------



## jamidee

gymangel812 said:


> i was watching the martha stewart show and she said she has louboutins but paints the soles black because she said the red doesn't match anything:weird:




...<---that's all I've got to say about that.


----------



## Dessye

gymangel812 said:


> i was watching the martha stewart show and she said she has louboutins but paints the soles black because she said the red doesn't match anything:weird:


 
  Well, I suppose it's the designer in her


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

PetitColibri said:


> yep, she can't post anymore ! she's not allowed to anymore !
> I will let her know I'm not the only one missing her



Ooh! It's so sad, I really miss her  ....


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

gymangel812 said:


> i was watching the martha stewart show and she said she has louboutins but paints the soles black because she said the red doesn't match anything:weird:





I can't believe this...


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> she was banned. i liked her.



OMG are you serious!!!!!?? That was my girl, and ONLY friend that lived in the same state as me on here!! I need to go visit her, but that is crazy that she was banned. I hope she comes back because I miss her!!!  I hope that she is back in her CLs now!!


----------



## 318Platinum

gymangel812 said:


> i was watching the martha stewart show and she said she has louboutins but paints the soles black because she said the red doesn't match anything:weird:



YUCK! What a Dumb***. They are hers, and she can do whatever she likes with them, but I guess. The red doesn't make the shoe anyways, but I wouldn't purposely change my shoe like that, I mean, it's the BOTTOM OF THE SHOE!! She must still have that prison mentality in her system. All she can see is BLACK & WHITE!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

For any of your Misto fans out there... I think you all should know. Today, my little girl became a WOMAN!!! I am so overwhelmed and happy at the same time. But I wish I didn't have a white rug 

I also have no idea what you are supposed to do when this happens...

She is no longer the innocent little girl in this photo!!


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> For any of your Misto fans out there... I think you all should know. Today, my little girl became a WOMAN!!! I am so overwhelmed and happy at the same time. But I wish I didn't have a white rug
> 
> I also have no idea what you are supposed to do when this happens...
> 
> She is no longer the innocent little girl in this photo!!



I have a chihuahua, she's a short haired chihuahua but she's about the same size as yours. I'm assuming she got her period?  Mine just gets lethargic. Her tootie gets swollen (and smelly?) They bleed for about a week to week and a half coming into heat. The whole thing lasts for about 3 weeks. One week coming in (then heat) then one week going out... keep her away from boyyssss lol. I've tried to whole puppy diaper and ahh that didn't work for my princess. She wasn't having it!


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> For any of your Misto fans out there... I think you all should know. Today, my little girl became a WOMAN!!! I am so overwhelmed and happy at the same time. But I wish I didn't have a white rug
> 
> I also have no idea what you are supposed to do when this happens...
> 
> She is no longer the innocent little girl in this photo!!



I have a cat Dessie and when she went into heat the first (and only) time she made these god awful noises where at first I thought there was something seriously wrong. She would crawl on the floor making groaning noises like she was going to die with her bum sticking up in the air. I was initially bewildered until a thought came to me that she might be in heat.  Then I got her spayed.

If I pet her too close to her tail, her bum still sticks up :giggles:  I guess can't get rid of the reflex.

ETA:just occurred to me that you might want to breed your dog so spaying would be a bad solution.


----------



## 318Platinum

LamborghiniGirl said:


> For any of your Misto fans out there... I think you all should know. Today, my little girl became a WOMAN!!! I am so overwhelmed and happy at the same time. But I wish I didn't have a white rug
> 
> I also have no idea what you are supposed to do when this happens...
> 
> She is no longer the innocent little girl in this photo!!




AWWW, that's cute!! I have TWO of my babies that are on theirs at this very moment at the SAME time!! Mother and Daughter!! I have no words of wisdom for you, seeing as I can never keep up with them and their situation. To me, it seems to not last very long at all, but other times, it seems to go on for too long. I'd say keep her away for the rug/carpet for as long as possible and KEEP HER AWAY FROM THE MALES!!! She will give it up to any little guy that passes, and then you will REALLY have a mess to worry about!!   Good Luck.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Thanks everyone for your words of support and suggestions. 

Misto seems to be 'handling' it herself in terms of keeping a minimal mess, so that's good. She won't be leaving the apartment for the next few days, so no chance of being near a male dog! 

I have wanted to have her spayed for some time now, I am just having trouble finding a vet who is confident about her making it through the surgery at such a small weight.


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thanks everyone for your words of support and suggestions.
> 
> Misto seems to be 'handling' it herself in terms of keeping a minimal mess, so that's good. She won't be leaving the apartment for the next few days, so no chance of being near a male dog!
> 
> I have wanted to have her spayed for some time now, I am just having trouble finding a vet who is confident about her making it through the surgery at such a small weight.



How much does she weigh? Elliemae is 3.5 pounds, she's not spayed because I have heard that spaying a female changes their personality for the worse and I love her the way she is .


----------



## jamidee

Question: I have a picture, but it doesn't show up under my SN. Does anyone know why? I've always wondered. Makes me feel left out since all you guys have one


----------



## shontel

Dessye said:


> I have a cat Dessie and when she went into heat the first (and only) time she made these god awful noises where at first I thought there was something seriously wrong. She would crawl on the floor making groaning noises like she was going to die with her bum sticking up in the air. I was initially bewildered until a thought came to me that she might be in heat. Then I got her spayed.
> 
> If I pet her too close to her tail, her bum still sticks up :giggles: I guess can't get rid of the reflex.
> 
> ETA:just occurred to me that you might want to breed your dog so spaying would be a bad solution.


 
OMG, too funny! (And super cute!)


----------



## shontel

Girlies, the Saks Off 5th 30% off coupon is good starting tomorrow.  Too bad Off 5th doesn't have Louboutin (or Herve).  

Here's an online coupon: http://ebm.cheetahmail.com/c/tag/hBO...f5th.chtah.com


----------



## gymangel812

shontel said:


> Girlies, the Saks Off 5th 30% off coupon is good starting tomorrow.  Too bad Off 5th doesn't have Louboutin (or Herve).
> 
> Here's an online coupon: http://ebm.cheetahmail.com/c/tag/hBO...f5th.chtah.com


some off 5ths do have CLs



jamidee said:


> Question: I have a picture, but it doesn't show up under my SN. Does anyone know why? I've always wondered. Makes me feel left out since all you guys have one


are you going to my control panel > edit avatar > then uploading an image?


----------



## whimsic

Awww!!

How do pet owners deal with that 
I wouldn't want to spray my pet, I would imagine it's traumatizing :cry:




LamborghiniGirl said:


> For any of your Misto fans out there... I think you all should know. Today, my little girl became a WOMAN!!! I am so overwhelmed and happy at the same time. But I wish I didn't have a white rug
> 
> I also have no idea what you are supposed to do when this happens...
> 
> She is no longer the innocent little girl in this photo!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jamidee said:


> How much does she weigh? Elliemae is 3.5 pounds, she's not spayed because I have heard that spaying a female changes their personality for the worse and I love her the way she is .



I hadn't heard that!! I figured she would become even more mellow and sweet. What have you heard that happens to their personality? Misto is 1 pound 15 ounces before eating in the morning, and 2 pounds 2 ounces at night


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

whimsic said:


> Awww!!
> 
> How do pet owners deal with that
> I wouldn't want to spray my pet, I would imagine it's traumatizing :cry:



Yea, I am super nervous, especially since so many veterinarians haven't been confident in their skills doing the surgery...


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I hadn't heard that!! I figured she would become even more mellow and sweet. What have you heard that happens to their personality? Misto is 1 pound 15 ounces before eating in the morning, and 2 pounds 2 ounces at night




Oh she's super tiny!! Elliemae has gotten rather chunky (I feed her organic food and it has a lot more calories before I started she would throw everything up! It was so sad and this is the only thing that has fixed it). She was just 3 pounds before, but nothing compared to how tiny Misto is! I wanted one that small, but it's so hard to tell how big they are going to be when grown.  Anyhow, my vet told me that after you let your female come into heat its a little riskier to get a dog spayed. Some dogs get more aggressive and nervous. I don't think it happens all the time or even often, but I did know someone who spayed their dog after the 2nd heat cycle and she is now aggressive, a biter, and not very friendly- almost like her hormones are out of wack? :girlwhack: maybe it's like a doggy depression?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jamidee said:


> Oh she's super tiny!! Elliemae has gotten rather chunky (I feed her organic food and it has a lot more calories before I started she would throw everything up! It was so sad and this is the only thing that has fixed it). She was just 3 pounds before, but nothing compared to how tiny Misto is! I wanted one that small, but it's so hard to tell how big they are going to be when grown.  Anyhow, my vet told me that after you let your female come into heat its a little riskier to get a dog spayed. Some dogs get more aggressive and nervous. I don't think it happens all the time or even often, but I did know someone who spayed their dog after the 2nd heat cycle and she is now aggressive, a biter, and not very friendly- almost like her hormones are out of wack? :girlwhack: maybe it's like a doggy depression?



I feed Misto organic too-- have you heard of Weruva? She is *obsessed* with every single flavor they make. It is grain-free and all meat and veggies. Like you said, it is the only thing I can find that doesn't make her throw up!

Misto being so small is wonderful but also a curse-- she is delicate and i am always worried she'll get sick.

Now I am afraid to spay Misto ever! I love her personality just the way she is. But I am also scared that I'll have to watch her like a hawk around male dogs for the rest of her life


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I feed Misto organic too-- have you heard of Weruva? She is *obsessed* with every single flavor they make. It is grain-free and all meat and veggies. Like you said, it is the only thing I can find that doesn't make her throw up!
> 
> Misto being so small is wonderful but also a curse-- she is delicate and i am always worried she'll get sick.
> 
> Now I am afraid to spay Misto ever! I love her personality just the way she is. But I am also scared that I'll have to watch her like a hawk around male dogs for the rest of her life




I just googled it and it looks like people food!! Looks amazing. It's expensive, though. I have two chihuahuas and a stray that I'm fostering right now. I'm an animal lover...the strays sniff me out. Got to save some mulah for my shoe fund!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jamidee said:


> I just googled it and it looks like people food!! Looks amazing. It's expensive, though. I have two chihuahuas and a stray that I'm fostering right now. I'm an animal lover...the strays sniff me out. Got to save some mulah for my shoe fund!



Wow really? A small can locally for me is like $1.50, and lasts Misto 3 days. So it costs me less than $20 per month. Maybe that is the benefit of having only one small furbaby!

But I 100% admire and applaud you opening your home and heart to a foster. That is amazing!!!


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> Question: I have a picture, but it doesn't show up under my SN. Does anyone know why? I've always wondered. Makes me feel left out since all you guys have one



You tried to add a picture to your siggy?  Is that what you mean, signature?

ETA: Thanks, J'enay!  Aha -- SN = screen name...


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> You tried to add a picture to your siggy?  Is that what you mean, signature?



She wanted to add an avatar.


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> How much does she weigh? Elliemae is 3.5 pounds, she's not spayed because I have heard that spaying a female changes their personality for the worse and I love her the way she is .



Really, it makes their personality for the worse?  Oh.   My Dessie was originally named Desdemona which I later discovered means 'of the devil'.  Boy she has the devil in her that's for sure.  She is stubborn as a mule or even more stubborn.  She hates being picked up.  But I love her anyway


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> She wanted to add an avatar.



And a lovely avatar it is!


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> Really, it makes their personality for the worse?  Oh.   My Dessie was originally named Desdemona which I later discovered means 'of the devil'.  Boy she has the devil in her that's for sure.  She is stubborn as a mule or even more stubborn.  She hates being picked up.  But I love her anyway



ha ha ! my DBF wanted to call our cat Ezekiel and I didn't want to because of the devil conotation but he's sure is a monster in disguise !
but of course I do love him despite of it


----------



## heiress-ox

Ladies, sorry to hijack this thread topic, I just didn't know where else to post it & I need some help!!

Yesterday, while wearing my beloved black patent Biancas I was outside a bar and a fight between some guys erupted, somehow during the scuffle, I was pushed to the concrete ground and you guessed it, when I got up the front toe/platform area is all scuffed/pushed up .  My friends thought I was crazy as I was more worried about my shoe than my knees afterward, but I digress, I've taken some pics to show it in its worst light












Luckily because of placement you can't see the damage from afar or if I'm wearing them, you have to be right underneath & close up, but it still bothers me a lot. 

I am aware you can take them to the cobbler and have them lay the patent down, but that never looks 100% perfect IMO. 

I know that MM7 in Paris, are able to recover patent heels, so my question is, do any of you know, if they are able to recover the shoes upper & platform area in patent too? Thanks for any advice you can give me!


----------



## Dessye

heiress-ox said:


> Ladies, sorry to hijack this thread topic, I just didn't know where else to post it & I need some help!!
> 
> Yesterday, while wearing my beloved black patent Biancas I was outside a bar and a fight between some guys erupted, somehow during the scuffle, I was pushed to the concrete ground and you guessed it, when I got up the front toe/platform area is all scuffed/pushed up .  My friends thought I was crazy as I was more worried about my shoe than my knees afterward, but I digress, I've taken some pics to show it in its worst light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily because of placement you can't see the damage from afar or if I'm wearing them, you have to be right underneath & close up, but it still bothers me a lot.
> 
> I am aware you can take them to the cobbler and have them lay the patent down, but that never looks 100% perfect IMO.
> 
> I know that MM7 in Paris, are able to recover patent heels, so my question is, do any of you know, if they are able to recover the shoes upper & platform area in patent too? Thanks for any advice you can give me!



Oh no!!  Sorry this happened but are your knees ok?  Haha I would totally be the same way tho -I'd be more concerned about the shoes than myself. 

Well, I don't know know if they can fix it without replacing the parts. They might be able to replace the platform. Why don't you email them and ask?


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> Really, it makes their personality for the worse?  Oh.   My Dessie was originally named Desdemona which I later discovered means 'of the devil'.  Boy she has the devil in her that's for sure.  She is stubborn as a mule or even more stubborn.  She hates being picked up.  But I love her anyway




I've heard it helps cats for the better so yours probably became less devilish?  So maybe cats and dogs are different? I've never had a spayed dog (female). The male chihuahua I have is spayed and he's lovely. It just made him a chunky monkey and he stopped peeing everywhere. Other than that, he's still the same lovable little guy that he was before. So, perhaps it's different depending on dog/sex/etc. or perhaps my vet is insane and doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## jamidee

heiress-ox said:


> Ladies, sorry to hijack this thread topic, I just didn't know where else to post it & I need some help!!
> 
> Yesterday, while wearing my beloved black patent Biancas I was outside a bar and a fight between some guys erupted, somehow during the scuffle, I was pushed to the concrete ground and you guessed it, when I got up the front toe/platform area is all scuffed/pushed up .  My friends thought I was crazy as I was more worried about my shoe than my knees afterward, but I digress, I've taken some pics to show it in its worst light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily because of placement you can't see the damage from afar or if I'm wearing them, you have to be right underneath & close up, but it still bothers me a lot.
> 
> I am aware you can take them to the cobbler and have them lay the patent down, but that never looks 100% perfect IMO.
> 
> I know that MM7 in Paris, are able to recover patent heels, so my question is, do any of you know, if they are able to recover the shoes upper & platform area in patent too? Thanks for any advice you can give me!




I'm so sorry this happened to you! This happened to me as well with my DIY Volcano Strass Pigalle. I wanted to murder the idiots that started the fight.  and I too worried about my shoes more than myself. I was laying on the ground with my shoes already off and holding them above my head so the scuffle on the ground didn't hurt them anymore. So, no worries about that! We have our priorities straight! As for your real question about repairing, I don't know... someone else can help with that better than I can.


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> And a lovely avatar it is!




awe thanks dessye!  I'm so happy I finally get to join you all and have an avatar. It's pretty pathetic that I never figured out how to have one on my own!


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> I've heard it helps cats for the better so yours probably became less devilish?  So maybe cats and dogs are different? I've never had a spayed dog (female). The male chihuahua I have is spayed and he's lovely. It just made him a chunky monkey and he stopped peeing everywhere. Other than that, he's still the same lovable little guy that he was before. So, perhaps it's different depending on dog/sex/etc. or perhaps my vet is insane and doesn't know what he's talking about.



Oh dear --- less devilish?   How is that possible with Dessie?   A devilish nature belies the cute exterior   Well, she only becomes cuddly on her own terms =\  Otherwise, it's growl, hiss when I try to pick her up.  If I want her off the kitchen counters or dining table --- all I have to do is extend my arms towards her as if I were going to pick her up and she dashes off


----------



## jamidee

Since I'm talking about them so much, I'll give you faces to put with the names...
This is Zeb: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He's a ruler of worlds...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 RAWRR!!!

and this is Elliemae: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She loves her momma. Ok.. now I quit! Back to CLs!


----------



## jamidee

Calling all Mago ladies out there!! I've heard the Mago style is troublesome for toes. I have a large big toe and the rest of them are fatties. Would this mean I should size up half a size or do you think TTS and a shoe stretcher? THanks!


----------



## gymangel812

i want to wear my new blue suede daffys today.... but it's a bit rainy  ... i have put 4 coats of meltonian spray... do i risk it??


----------



## heiress-ox

Dessye said:


> Oh no!!  Sorry this happened but are your knees ok?  Haha I would totally be the same way tho -I'd be more concerned about the shoes than myself.
> 
> Well, I don't know know if they can fix it without replacing the parts. They might be able to replace the platform. Why don't you email them and ask?



Thanks Dessye, my knees are okay just a little sore & scraped, but I emailed MM7, I've heard they have a long response time, so I'll just wait with my fingers crossed! I'd even pay to have them replace the parts if it were possible!




jamidee said:


> I'm so sorry this happened to you! This happened to me as well with my DIY Volcano Strass Pigalle. I wanted to murder the idiots that started the fight.  and I too worried about my shoes more than myself. I was laying on the ground with my shoes already off and holding them above my head so the scuffle on the ground didn't hurt them anymore. So, no worries about that! We have our priorities straight! As for your real question about repairing, I don't know... someone else can help with that better than I can.



LOL, that's funny it sounds like me last night too! I hope your Pigalles ended up being okay!


----------



## DariaD

jamidee said:


> Since I'm talking about them so much, I'll give you faces to put with the names...



Jami, those pups are amazing!
Btw, is this you on the last pic? You are super beautiful!!!


----------



## jamidee

DariaD said:


> Jami, those pups are amazing?
> Btw, is this you on the last pic? You are super beautiful!!!




Oh my... thanks!! Yes, that's me- Summer time; I'm not normally so Jersey colored You just made me feel great. It's been a rough day today (hence, why I've been stalking this forum and finding my next purchase!) so...really. Thank you


----------



## handbag_newbie

Does anyone have a pair of blue satin armadillos and a rhinestone chart to help me color match the different shades of blue? I'm going to strass some nappa armadillos for the Marine ball


----------



## jamidee

handbag_newbie said:


> Does anyone have a pair of blue satin armadillos and a rhinestone chart to help me color match the different shades of blue? I'm going to strass some nappa armadillos for the Marine ball




I don't have that, but I'm in love with Blue Meridian and plan on starting a project in that color PRONTO!


----------



## handbag_newbie

I'm going to try a strassadillo like karwood, but with the blue satin armadillo colors. My dress is royal/marine/navy blue so I figured that I should just do a DIY version since I couldn't find a blue satin pair in time


----------



## BattyBugs

The pics of your furbabies are adorable, Jamie. FWIW, I've always had my dogs spayed/neutered and never noticed a change in personality on any of them.

Gym, your shoes should be safe since you've protected them. You could do a quick test run, ya know.


----------



## jamidee

jamidee said:


> I don't have that, but I'm in love with Blue Meridian and plan on starting a project in that color PRONTO!




I'm soo silly. I completely missed what you were asking. :shame:


----------



## handbag_newbie

^^ haha no biggie. I just figure that I should ask in any thread I can. The ball is on 10/28 so I'm running out of time!


----------



## CMP86

Hello ladies. It has been a while. Edmund will be 5 months old on Friday and he will be having surgery to close his lip the following Friday. I'm all sorts of emotions about that. I'm ready for this stage to be over and to move to the next one. 

Edmund is doing really well at this point. He was 26inches and 14lbs 15.5oz at his 4 month checkup.






He has had some struggles with his appliance (NAM) and the tape used to hold it in giving him issues. His skin is really sensitive and the base tape was irritating his skin so I left it off and just put the steri-strips on his skin. Well that was a bad idea. We went to his weekly appointment and they were adjusting the NAM and pulled the tape off and it just tore his cheeks open.




We had to leave the NAM out for a couple days so his cheeks could heal. Well in the 2 days that it was out his palate shifted enough to make us have to have a new NAM made. That NAM was working fine and then he had an issue with the tape again so I left it out for the night and tried to put it back in the next day and all it did was cause him to spit up.

H and I had a long discussion and agreed that it just wasn't working for us and that it was time to just move ahead with surgery as soon as we could instead of putting through anymore issues with the NAM. We talked to his orthodontist and his plastic surgeon about our concerns and all agreed that it just wasn't working for us. The poor orthodontist felt so defeated about the whole thing because he really wanted the NAM to work for us.










I'm just really glad that surgery is next week and that while he will have to have at least one more surgery we are almost done with the first stage and then will be onto stage 2 and the palate repair.


----------



## BattyBugs

Edmund is too precious for words, CTS. Please let us know how his surgery goes.


----------



## DariaD

CMP86 said:


> Hello ladies. It has been a while. Edmund will be 5 months old on Friday and he will be having surgery to close his lip the following Friday.



Good luck with the surgery and thanks for posting Ed's progress!
I wanted to pm you but really was too shy to do that and ask about Edmund and stuff since I am just silent lurker on this forum  
But I am following your story and keep my fingers crossed for the little guy


----------



## PetitColibri

jamidee said:


> I've heard it helps cats for the better so yours probably became less devilish?  So maybe cats and dogs are different? I've never had a spayed dog (female). The male chihuahua I have is spayed and he's lovely. It just made him a chunky monkey and he stopped peeing everywhere. Other than that, he's still the same lovable little guy that he was before. So, perhaps it's different depending on dog/sex/etc. or perhaps my vet is insane and doesn't know what he's talking about.



My vet told me, when I got my cat that I should not wait to long before doing the surgery so maybe it depends on that too ?
he said if I waited too much he will start to pee all over the place... nice !
turns out, one day when I got home after work my cat did pee on my desk feet !
2 days after that => surgery !
he never did it again


----------



## PetitColibri

jamidee said:


> Since I'm talking about them so much, I'll give you faces to put with the names...
> This is Zeb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a ruler of worlds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAWRR!!!
> 
> and this is Elliemae:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves her momma. Ok.. now I quit! Back to CLs!



so cute !
and OMG you look AMAZING ! I'm so jealous !


----------



## PetitColibri

jamidee said:


> Oh my... thanks!! Yes, that's me- Summer time; I'm not normally so Jersey colored You just made me feel great. It's been a rough day today (hence, why I've been stalking this forum and finding my next purchase!) so...really. Thank you


----------



## jamidee

PetitColibri said:


> My vet told me, when I got my cat that I should not wait to long before doing the surgery so maybe it depends on that too ?
> he said if I waited too much he will start to pee all over the place... nice !
> turns out, one day when I got home after work my cat did pee on my desk feet !
> 2 days after that => surgery !
> he never did it again



Yes I think you're right. I've heard it has to do with waiting too long. hmmm.


----------



## jamidee

PetitColibri said:


>


----------



## jamidee

So, I should be studying for a test I have this morning, but I dreamt of shoes/purses, etc and woke up NEEDING to purchase something. That's what's on my mind and I can't help it if it's not constitutional law, right?! 

anyhow, I got a "warning" last night (I noticed it when I woke up in the middle of the night to check TPF on my phone, yes, I've got problems  ) and when I saw it, I felt like that wayward child being reprimanded by her mother. It feels like I need to apologize to someone or say, "But, mom!! I didn't do it on purpose!!." I have to remind myself not to be bummed, that I'm not punished, and it's only the internet! :giggles: I guess it's the perfectionist in me that hates that the warning stays there for FOREVER!!! I want a clean slate... I call for Re-DO! :lolots:


----------



## jamidee

PetitColibri said:


> so cute !
> and OMG you look AMAZING ! I'm so jealous !



pffttt you're amazing!


----------



## PetitColibri

jamidee said:


> pffttt you're amazing!



ha ha


----------



## PetitColibri

jamidee said:


> So, I should be studying for a test I have this morning, but I dreamt of shoes/purses, etc and woke up NEEDING to purchase something. That's what's on my mind and I can't help it if it's not constitutional law, right?!
> 
> anyhow, I got a "warning" last night (I noticed it when I woke up in the middle of the night to check TPF on my phone, yes, I've got problems  ) and when I saw it, I felt like that wayward child being reprimanded by her mother. It feels like I need to apologize to someone or say, "But, mom!! I didn't do it on purpose!!." I have to remind myself not to be bummed, that I'm not punished, and it's only the internet! :giggles: I guess it's the perfectionist in me that hates that the warning stays there for FOREVER!!! I want a clean slate... I call for Re-DO! :lolots:



what kind of warning ?


----------



## jamidee

PetitColibri said:


> what kind of warning ?



Oh... I'm scared to mention it now... cause I don't know what's ok and what's not.


----------



## beagly911

YIPPIE  I have been released from "The Boot".  And no I'm not going to push to get back into my 120's...hehe


----------



## PetitColibri

beagly911 said:


> YIPPIE  I have been released from "The Boot".  And no I'm not going to push to get back into my 120's...hehe



I'm glad ! you must be so relieved


----------



## beagly911

PetitColibri said:


> I'm glad ! you must be so relieved


 
Thanks PetitColibri, I am relieved and so very happy!!


----------



## BattyBugs

BattyBugs said:


> Edmund is too precious for words, CTS. Please let us know how his surgery goes.


 
Duh, that should have read CMP. Sorry about that! :shame:


----------



## BattyBugs

beagly911 said:


> YIPPIE  I have been released from "The Boot".  And no I'm not going to push to get back into my 120's...hehe


 
Great news, Beagly!


----------



## CMP86

DariaD said:


> Good luck with the surgery and thanks for posting Ed's progress!
> I wanted to pm you but really was too shy to do that and ask about Edmund and stuff since I am just silent lurker on this forum
> But I am following your story and keep my fingers crossed for the little guy


Don't hesitate to PM me. I don't get over here as often because he is a growing needy little boy, which I love. I will definitely try to post more updates as they come.


----------



## beagly911

BattyBugs said:


> Great news, Beagly!


 
Thanks Batty, I tried to put on my VP's...those are going to have to wait for a few weeks.  The New Hai's were pretty good...a possibility and in black calf they will go with most anything!  YIPPIE!!


----------



## beagly911

CMP86 said:


> Don't hesitate to PM me. I don't get over here as often because he is a growing needy little boy, which I love. I will definitely try to post more updates as they come.


 Oh, prayers and good thoughts coming your way...so hard when they are sick, it hurts beyond anything and everything, as a parent I know and understand.  I hope the surgery goes well!!


----------



## CMP86

Thanks beagly. He's not sick though. He was just born with a cleft lip and palate and we are getting ready for his lip repair surgery.


----------



## beagly911

CMP, I'm sorry if I offended you with the "sick" comment, I didn't mean to offend you.  My intent was to let you know that whenever or whatever our children face or go through it is hard on everyone.  May your son come through the surgery with flying colors!


----------



## CMP86

It is all good. I wasn't offended at all.


----------



## whimsic

Yayy! 

Look what i found:







Perfect CL red nail polish!


Chanel Enthusiast 377


----------



## 318Platinum

whimsic said:


> Yayy!
> 
> Look what i found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect CL red nail polish!
> 
> 
> Chanel Enthusiast 377



YES!!! Love it, and I was just looking for a red Chanel polish to get!! I was thinking about Dragon, but that may be too dark?? Red will be a little off on me anyways, but this is a red that I DEFINITELY look into!! Thanks, *Whimsic*


----------



## whimsic

Dragon's a tad too dark

See:










And red will be off? What are you talking about? Judging from your display pic, red would look stunning against your skin tone! 



318Platinum said:


> YES!!! Love it, and I was just looking for a red Chanel polish to get!! I was thinking about Dragon, but that may be too dark?? Red will be a little off on me anyways, but this is a red that I DEFINITELY look into!! Thanks, *Whimsic*


----------



## whimsic

^ BTW IRL you could see the difference when they're side by side, but I couldn't capture the contrast with lousy iphone cam. Dragon's more blood red, you can still tell it's darker from these pics.


----------



## AEGIS

3 funny stories

1. my 10 year old sister sees me in my CL piggie black/black flats and she goes "ooo! those are your christian louboutin flats!"  love it.  she's starting young.  lol...and she said once "i hope i have size 9 feet so i can wear your CLs when i grow up." and my dh shot me an evil look when she said that lol


2. my dad saw my spike flats and told me they were scary and i might hurt myself

3.  a cop was giving me a parking ticket and says " i hope this doesn't ruin your day...but your shoes are really interesting." lol


----------



## laleeza

whimsic said:


> Dragon's a tad too dark
> 
> See:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And red will be off? What are you talking about? Judging from your display pic, red would look stunning against your skin tone!



It's perfect! Where did you find it?


----------



## Dessye

CMP86 said:


> Hello ladies. It has been a while. Edmund will be 5 months old on Friday and he will be having surgery to close his lip the following Friday. I'm all sorts of emotions about that. I'm ready for this stage to be over and to move to the next one.
> 
> Edmund is doing really well at this point. He was 26inches and 14lbs 15.5oz at his 4 month checkup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has had some struggles with his appliance (NAM) and the tape used to hold it in giving him issues. His skin is really sensitive and the base tape was irritating his skin so I left it off and just put the steri-strips on his skin. Well that was a bad idea. We went to his weekly appointment and they were adjusting the NAM and pulled the tape off and it just tore his cheeks open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had to leave the NAM out for a couple days so his cheeks could heal. Well in the 2 days that it was out his palate shifted enough to make us have to have a new NAM made. That NAM was working fine and then he had an issue with the tape again so I left it out for the night and tried to put it back in the next day and all it did was cause him to spit up.
> 
> H and I had a long discussion and agreed that it just wasn't working for us and that it was time to just move ahead with surgery as soon as we could instead of putting through anymore issues with the NAM. We talked to his orthodontist and his plastic surgeon about our concerns and all agreed that it just wasn't working for us. The poor orthodontist felt so defeated about the whole thing because he really wanted the NAM to work for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just really glad that surgery is next week and that while he will have to have at least one more surgery we are almost done with the first stage and then will be onto stage 2 and the palate repair.



Your Edmund is absolutely adorable!!! Aw!  I've been thinking about you and your son so I'm glad you checked in here   I know it's been a long wait but you're almost there


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> 3 funny stories
> 
> 1. my 10 year old sister sees me in my CL piggie black/black flats and she goes "ooo! those are your christian louboutin flats!"  love it.  she's starting young.  lol...and she said once "i hope i have size 9 feet so i can wear your CLs when i grow up." and my dh shot me an evil look when she said that lol
> 
> 
> 2. my dad saw my spike flats and told me they were scary and i might hurt myself
> 
> 3.  a cop was giving me a parking ticket and says " i hope this doesn't ruin your day...but your shoes are really interesting." lol



They're all funny but number 3 is hysterical 

Oh, sorry about your parking ticket too.


----------



## whimsic

I got it from the Canel counter at the Selfridges London a couple of years ago! I'm surprised it hasn't thickened though, but it's probably because I haven't used it much (I must have a dozen red shades!)



laleeza said:


> It's perfect! Where did you find it?


----------



## 318Platinum

whimsic said:


> Dragon's a tad too dark
> 
> See:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And red will be off? What are you talking about? Judging from your display pic, red would look stunning against your skin tone!



Yes, I was thinking that it was too dark. It's just my opinion that Red doesn't/wouldn't work well for me, but then again, I have NEVER put red on my nails, so I really wouldn't know.  I hope that I am able to get 377 somewhere in stores. I need to call around and see what I can find!! Thanks for showing me this again, *Whimsic*


----------



## whimsic

You won't know till you try! I hope you find the shade, and you better show us when you do!

and u're welcome 




318Platinum said:


> Yes, I was thinking that it was too dark. It's just my opinion that Red doesn't/wouldn't work well for me, but then again, I have NEVER put red on my nails, so I really wouldn't know.  I hope that I am able to get 377 somewhere in stores. I need to call around and see what I can find!! Thanks for showing me this again, *Whimsic*


----------



## jamidee

The CL site says Metalipp Leopard are still not available. But, they were dated to be available Friday. Is it possible that the website just wasn't available but they are in boutiques? I'm dying to have them now and I don't want to miss the opportunity. 

Thanks


----------



## ILoveC

Hi CL lovers!  Question for you.....I have heard that CL's are only a trend and will go out in a few years.  I have quite a few pairs so imagine my agony. I planned on wearing mine till they fell apart.  Thoughts?


----------



## gymangel812

ILoveC said:


> Hi CL lovers!  Question for you.....I have heard that CL's are only a trend and will go out in a few years.  I have quite a few pairs so imagine my agony. I planned on wearing mine till they fell apart.  Thoughts?


if you love them, then it shouldn't matter if they are not "in" in a few years. but imo some pairs are trendy, but the classic pairs will always be "in".


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> The CL site says Metalipp Leopard are still not available. But, they were dated to be available Friday. Is it possible that the website just wasn't available but they are in boutiques? I'm dying to have them now and I don't want to miss the opportunity.
> 
> Thanks



ETA is just that babe - _estimated_. Did you wait list them? Amy will contact you as soon as they come in if you did; she is extremely good about that.


----------



## 318Platinum

ILoveC said:


> Hi CL lovers!  Question for you.....I have heard that CL's are only a trend and will go out in a few years.  I have quite a few pairs so imagine my agony. I planned on wearing mine till they fell apart.  Thoughts?



LOL, where I live, NO ONE even knows what or who Christian Louboutin is! I just wore my Black Daffs out to my Mardi Gras Krewe Coronation tonight and NO ONE knew Who CL was, but they LOVED my pumps! You love what you love, regardless if it's popular or not. EVERYTHING has an expiration date, so I feel like it relies more on your personal preference than what s HOTT at the moment. JMPO


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm sitting here half dressed, waiting for closer to time to leave, before I choose the CLs and top I will wear to the Improv in Arlington tonight. I'm thinking something Amethyste, which leaves me two CL choices. What to wear?


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> ETA is just that babe - _estimated_. Did you wait list them? Amy will contact you as soon as they come in if you did; she is extremely good about that.



Yes I did. Thanks jenay! I'm just getting anxious. I'll take a chill pill


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:


> LOL, where I live, NO ONE even knows what or who Christian Louboutin is! I just wore my Black Daffs out to my Mardi Gras Krewe Coronation tonight and NO ONE knew Who CL was, but they LOVED my pumps! You love what you love, regardless if it's popular or not. EVERYTHING has an expiration date, so I feel like it relies more on your personal preference than what s HOTT at the moment. JMPO



MARDI GRAS KREWE!?! A Louisiana girl!?!?! ME TOO!!and I'm with you... NO ONE knows who he is. I wore the daffs out the other night and a guy asked where I "work." Poor poor little cajuns.


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Yes I did. Thanks jenay! I'm just getting anxious. I'll take a chill pill



Don't worry babe. I'm anxious, too, for that particular style.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Don't worry babe. I'm anxious, too, for that particular style.




There hasn't been much buzz about it around here so I was thinking I was the only one that fell in love with that style. Glad to know I'm going to have a shoe twin


----------



## Nolia

Anyone know if there is such thing as a Rolando sling?


----------



## Jönathan

Nolia said:


> Anyone know if there is such thing as a Rolando sling?



Yes, it's called the Rolande.

Here's a pic


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:


> MARDI GRAS KREWE!?! A Louisiana girl!?!?! ME TOO!!and I'm with you... NO ONE knows who he is. I wore the daffs out the other night and a guy asked where I "work." Poor poor little cajuns.



LMAO!!! OMG, that is PRICELESS!!!! I have been waiting for the day that someone asked me that because of the height of the Daffs, but last night was my very FIRST time wearing them out at night , and my second time wearing them out at all!!! What part of Louisiana are you from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:


> LMAO!!! OMG, that is PRICELESS!!!! I have been waiting for the day that someone asked me that because of the height of the Daffs, but last night was my very FIRST time wearing them out at night , and my second time wearing them out at all!!! What part of Louisiana are you from if you don't mind me asking?



Lafayette. What about you?


----------



## shontel

I took my glitter Balota 150s to a new cobbler to have vibrammed installed.  And I promise you, it looks as if the glitter is gone!  Its as if they rough-handled my babies and caused glitter to fall off!  When I picked them up, one of the cobblers said "Oh, these are yours.  They had glitter everywhere!"  I am upset, to say the least.  I have only worn them once.  In any event, I'm wondering if I can somehow add glitter back to the shoes.  Any thoughts are greatly appreciated!


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:


> Lafayette. What about you?



Shreveport here! That is great! And you still live in Lafayette? I still live in S'port, but I really want a MAJOR relocation like last week! Lol


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:


> Shreveport here! That is great! And you still live in Lafayette? I still live in S'port, but I really want a MAJOR relocation like last week! Lol



Yes, but I'm moving to new Orleans in January. Not a major location but it's one. At least there is better shopping there!!


----------



## aoqtpi

I was considering buying a pair of CLs off the Bonz but I'm worried I'll never receive them. The delivery system out here is abysmal! Out of fifteen missed deliveries I only received one doorknocker! I've had to call UPS each time to track down my shipment and pick it up from the depot each time. Now I'm looking for the DHL centre, which is in the middle of nowhere and only open two hours a day. I can't even imagine how panicked I'd be if I was waiting for Loubis!

Sorry, had to rant


----------



## shontel

aoqtpi said:


> I was considering buying a pair of CLs off the Bonz but I'm worried I'll never receive them. The delivery system out here is abysmal! Out of fifteen missed deliveries I only received one doorknocker! I've had to call UPS each time to track down my shipment and pick it up from the depot each time. Now I'm looking for the DHL centre, which is in the middle of nowhere and only open two hours a day. I can't even imagine how panicked I'd be if I was waiting for Loubis!
> 
> Sorry, had to rant


 
Oh my! I would completely freak out too!  Lord knows that one of the best parts of my day is receiving packages (especially when I am expecting Loubies.)  I hope your delivery system gets better.  I wonder if you can have them delivered to some place else and then just pick them up from there.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

aoqtpi said:


> I was considering buying a pair of CLs off the Bonz but I'm worried I'll never receive them. The delivery system out here is abysmal! Out of fifteen missed deliveries I only received one doorknocker! I've had to call UPS each time to track down my shipment and pick it up from the depot each time. Now I'm looking for the DHL centre, which is in the middle of nowhere and only open two hours a day. I can't even imagine how panicked I'd be if I was waiting for Loubis!
> 
> Sorry, had to rant



I have had so many nightmares with DHL... I won't shop with a company that sends via DHL anymore, since 80% of the times they shipped through DHL I never received my items!! Such a nightmare. end rant!


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:


> Yes, but I'm moving to new Orleans in January. Not a major location but it's one. At least there is better shopping there!!



Absolutely better shopping there!!! Congrats on the move, and make sure you post your "Goodies" that you purchase in your new city when you go shopping!!  I can't wait to go back to Nawlins', Honey! I always have a great time there.


----------



## aoqtpi

shontel said:


> Oh my! I would completely freak out too!  Lord knows that one of the best parts of my day is receiving packages (especially when I am expecting Loubies.)  I hope your delivery system gets better.  I wonder if you can have them delivered to some place else and then just pick them up from there.





LamborghiniGirl said:


> I have had so many nightmares with DHL... I won't shop with a company that sends via DHL anymore, since 80% of the times they shipped through DHL I never received my items!! Such a nightmare. end rant!



Thanks for the suppoet ladies  For now I'm trying to avoid having anything shipped, but if I do have to get something I'll only accept USPS/Canada Post; at least I know where the closest post office is! 

I guess this new development is good for my wallet, since there's a half dozen things on the Bay/Bonz I've been eyeing


----------



## l.a_girl19

Is it normal that USPS takes forever? A package was sent to me with Express Mail International and left the US (en route to Canada) on the 29th. The delivery time is 3-5 business days and today is the 6th day. Has anyone had experiences with this service to Canada?


----------



## moshi_moshi

l.a_girl19 said:


> Is it normal that USPS takes forever? A package was sent to me with Express Mail International and left the US (en route to Canada) on the 29th. The delivery time is 3-5 business days and today is the 6th day. Has anyone had experiences with this service to Canada?


 
was it mailed over a weekend?


----------



## l.a_girl19

moshi_moshi said:


> was it mailed over a weekend?



The process started Sunday the 25th and then they only processed it the 27th. I have some people telling me I should be worried and others saying it is completely normal for USPS.


----------



## moshi_moshi

personally i wouldn't be worried... i wouldn't really count the sunday and if it says they started processing it on the 27th i would start couting from there..... if you don't see anything by the end of the week then maybe i would call?  have you had trouble with usps before?


----------



## l.a_girl19

moshi_moshi said:


> personally i wouldn't be worried... i wouldn't really count the sunday and if it says they started processing it on the 27th i would start couting from there..... if you don't see anything by the end of the week then maybe i would call?  have you had trouble with usps before?



Ok Thank you! I needed to be reassured lol No, I have never had trouble with USPS but I once ordered something which was sent first class priority and it took more than 2 weeks to get to me!!! lol


----------



## moshi_moshi

l.a_girl19 said:


> Ok Thank you! I needed to be reassured lol No, I have never had trouble with USPS but I once ordered something and they sent it first class priority and it took more than 2 weeks!!! lol


 
no problem.

sending positive vibes you get your package by the end of the week 

are you expecting shoes


----------



## l.a_girl19

moshi_moshi said:


> no problem.
> 
> sending positive vibes you get your package by the end of the week
> 
> are you expecting shoes



Hehe yes A very special pair


----------



## moshi_moshi

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hehe yes A very special pair


 
ooohhhh can't wait for your reveal!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

moshi_moshi said:


> ooohhhh can't wait for your reveal!!!



:giggles:It will not disappoint that is for sure


----------



## moshi_moshi

l.a_girl19 said:


> :giggles:It will not disappoint that is for sure


 
now you definitely have me curious


----------



## skislope15

l.a_girl19 said:


> Is it normal that USPS takes forever? A package was sent to me with Express Mail International and left the US (en route to Canada) on the 29th. The delivery time is 3-5 business days and today is the 6th day. Has anyone had experiences with this service to Canada?



It doesnt take into account customs times at all. The 3-5 days is only shipping time, canadian customs has been super slow lately, it took my last package 8 days in customs


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hehe yes A very special pair



give us hints!!! i'm intrigued 

am i the only one already getting anxious to see leaks of spring shoes? it sounds crazy since the fall season has barely started and leaves aren't even changing yet.. but i am already curious! probably since chanel cruise has already leaked, i am craving the same in CL world


----------



## l.a_girl19

skislope15 said:


> It doesnt take into account customs times at all. The 3-5 days is only shipping time, canadian customs has been super slow lately, it took my last package 8 days in customs



Good to know that it is customs that is extra slow lately lol Thank you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

LamborghiniGirl said:


> give us hints!!! i'm intrigued
> 
> am i the only one already getting anxious to see leaks of spring shoes? it sounds crazy since the fall season has barely started and leaves aren't even changing yet.. but i am already curious! probably since chanel cruise has already leaked, i am craving the same in CL world



:giggles:You will see soon enough hehe


----------



## l.a_girl19

skislope15 said:


> It doesnt take into account customs times at all. The 3-5 days is only shipping time, canadian customs has been super slow lately, it took my last package 8 days in customs



Was your tracking ever updated? Mine is still at "en route to Canada". I am so frustrated.


----------



## shontel

Hey Girls!

Living Social has an amazing deal today.  Pay $50 and rent up to $125 worth of designer dresses, including Herve Leger, Valentino, Dolce Gabbanna, etc. at www.renttherunway.com.  (Or, pay $25 for $50 towards a rental).  

Just in case you're looking for a hot outfit to pair with your Loubies. 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## myu3160

Hey ladies, just a quick question:

Are dept. stores the only places where you can get the lady dafs?


----------



## Dessye

Can't wait to see your update, *F*!  Is it black?


----------



## Dessye

I just got a pair from Saks.com and it is the wrong color! :cry:  Ugh, now I have to deal with getting the customs fees back. *sigh* I have a feeling that it was that color they had all along...


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> I just got a pair from Saks.com and it is the wrong color! :cry:  Ugh, now I have to deal with getting the customs fees back. *sigh* I have a feeling that it was that color they had all along...



so sorry ! this sucks


----------



## Dessye

PetitColibri said:


> so sorry ! this sucks



Thanks, *Petit*   It _does_ suck


----------



## beagly911

Dessye said:


> I just got a pair from Saks.com and it is the wrong color! :cry: Ugh, now I have to deal with getting the customs fees back. *sigh* I have a feeling that it was that color they had all along...


 
Oh Dessye, I'm so sorry!!


----------



## beagly911

I'm so excited!   I should have a package coming tomorrow and DH said he would stay up to sign for it!  He works nights so that means a lot.  Not to mention the Ann Taylor package coming tomorrow too!  And DH has put me on a ban for a least three months since I also have another CL coming at the end of the month...but it was such a GREAT deal that he wasn't too upset about that one!  hehe


----------



## Dessye

beagly911 said:


> Oh Dessye, I'm so sorry!!



Thanks, *beagly*!   I'm quite disappointed.  I was really looking forward to them.  Ah well.


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> I just got a pair from Saks.com and it is the wrong color! :cry:  Ugh, now I have to deal with getting the customs fees back. *sigh* I have a feeling that it was that color they had all along...




awe. That sucks  What shoe in what color?


----------



## skislope15

Dessye said:


> I just got a pair from Saks.com and it is the wrong color! :cry:  Ugh, now I have to deal with getting the customs fees back. *sigh* I have a feeling that it was that color they had all along...



Sorry to here this dessye, you really need to get in touch with my saks associate, shes canadian so she can pick your stuff up at her store and mail it to you from canada, so no duty ever.....she lives in michigan but her whole families in canada so she comes across all the time, shes amazing


----------



## BattyBugs

So sorry, Dessye. 

I'm on a ban at the moment (with the exception of a couple of things I'm waitlisted for at Barney's and Saks). My eye surgery is going to cost over $10,000 out of pocket because neither of my insurance policies will cover it & it isn't anything cosmetic.


----------



## PetitColibri

beagly911 said:


> I'm so excited!   I should have a package coming tomorrow and DH said he would stay up to sign for it!  He works nights so that means a lot.  Not to mention the Ann Taylor package coming tomorrow too!  And DH has put me on a ban for a least three months since I also have another CL coming at the end of the month...but it was such a GREAT deal that he wasn't too upset about that one!  hehe



yeahh !! can't wit to see what you got


----------



## PetitColibri

BattyBugs said:


> So sorry, Dessye.
> 
> I'm on a ban at the moment (with the exception of a couple of things I'm waitlisted for at Barney's and Saks). My eye surgery is going to cost over $10,000 out of pocket because neither of my insurance policies will cover it & it isn't anything cosmetic.



waow ! this is a lot of money ! I'm so sorry !


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> I'm so excited!   I should have a package coming tomorrow and DH said he would stay up to sign for it!  He works nights so that means a lot.  Not to mention the Ann Taylor package coming tomorrow too!  And DH has put me on a ban for a least three months since I also have another CL coming at the end of the month...but it was such a GREAT deal that he wasn't too upset about that one!  hehe




trying to convince DH that i need a pair of rolandos...from him...as a present i need plain black pumps that i can wear out and about


----------



## skislope15

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...13879?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19c96afaf7

how are these still allowed to be listed???? seller clearly states that they don't know if there authentic, I've reported so many times, how does fleebay let this go on?


----------



## skislope15

AEGIS said:


> trying to convince DH that i need a pair of rolandos...from him...as a present i need plain black pumps that i can wear out and about


 
have you worn this before? I found rolandos to be the most uncomfortable shoe I sold mine after wearing 2-3 times because I couldnt deal with the pain from them.


----------



## AEGIS

skislope15 said:


> have you worn this before? I found rolandos to be the most uncomfortable shoe I sold mine after wearing 2-3 times because I couldnt deal with the pain from them.




no i was hoping to stretch the toe box a lot.  did you do that?


----------



## AEGIS

skislope15 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...13879?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19c96afaf7
> 
> how are these still allowed to be listed???? seller clearly states that they don't know if there authentic, I've reported so many times, how does fleebay let this go on?





i don't get how they say i cannot guarantee authenticity but please bid with confidence


----------



## jenayb

^^ I don't get it. "I can't guarantee that these are authentic, so please bid with confidence."

Uh, you mean.... Caution!?


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> awe. That sucks  What shoe in what color?


 
It was supposed to be the Bana in Oyster but they sent me black instead!   So the search continues... Good news is that they will take care of the customs part for me.


----------



## Dessye

One more day and I'm off to Hong Kong/Indonesia for two weeks!!   CLs Hong Kong here I come!  (Probably won't buy anything tho haha)


----------



## Dessye

skislope15 said:


> Sorry to here this dessye, you really need to get in touch with my saks associate, shes canadian so she can pick your stuff up at her store and mail it to you from canada, so no duty ever.....she lives in michigan but her whole families in canada so she comes across all the time, shes amazing


 
I really should but I bought this pair online.


----------



## shontel

Dessye said:


> One more day and I'm off to Hong Kong/Indonesia for two weeks!!   CLs Hong Kong here I come!  (Probably won't buy anything tho haha)



Awww Dessye!! Have SOOOOOO MUCH FUN!!!!!!


----------



## Dessye

shontel said:


> Awww Dessye!! Have SOOOOOO MUCH FUN!!!!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Dessye said:


> One more day and I'm off to Hong Kong/Indonesia for two weeks!!   CLs Hong Kong here I come!  (Probably won't buy anything tho haha)


 
You are going to have an amazing time! Take a lot of pictures to share with me when I see you in December...please!


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> It was supposed to be the Bana in Oyster but they sent me black instead!   So the search continues... Good news is that they will take care of the customs part for me.




The neiman's in dallas has the banana in Oyster. I talked to Shari from shoes the other day (last week, I believe) and she said she had majority of the sizes.


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> It was supposed to be the Bana in Oyster but they sent me black instead!   So the search continues... Good news is that they will take care of the customs part for me.




Ohh, I'm sorry. I made a mistake. I was thinking bambou. That's what Neiman's has.


----------



## CMP86

Surgery went really well. He is recovering well. We will be in the hospital overnight most likely.


----------



## DariaD

CMP86 said:


> Surgery went really well. He is recovering well. We will be in the hospital overnight most likely.



Omg, it looks like it went great!!! Congrats! 
How does he feel? I hope the scar will recover fast. 
He is such a sweet boy, I am so happy you guys made it!


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> Ohh, I'm sorry. I made a mistake. I was thinking bambou. That's what Neiman's has.



Awww, thanks for that anyway


----------



## Dessye

CMP86 said:


> Surgery went really well. He is recovering well. We will be in the hospital overnight most likely.



  So glad to hear the good news!  Aww, what an angel...


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> You are going to have an amazing time! Take a lot of pictures to share with me when I see you in December...please!



Hehe, I'll try   I only have one day (tomorrow) in HK then off to Indo and then one day on the way back to see my aunt and uncle.  I'll warn you that the vast majority of my pics will be of underwater   Going to the CL boutiques tomorrow.  Don't know if I'll make all 3 but I'll try.

And this question is directed at everyone.  Any advice on which is the best?


----------



## poppyseed

Could someone perhaps start a Maggie / Mago photo thread in the Reference library so the rest of us who don't have these (yet) have something to droll over pleeeeaaaasssseeee!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> One more day and I'm off to Hong Kong/Indonesia for two weeks!!   CLs Hong Kong here I come!  (Probably won't buy anything tho haha)



This is my dream trip!! I am just nervous to go alone but I can't find any friends to come with me. What's the occasion? Work? Vacation? Both ?  I am already to excited to see photos.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

So it is getting kind of colder here (58 degrees is cold to me after living in the South) and it is definitely cold for Misto! She shivers so easily. I can't stand how cute and sad she looks in this photo, I had to share. She loves fleece anything, but hates hoods, as you can see:


----------



## BattyBugs

CMP86 said:


> Surgery went really well. He is recovering well. We will be in the hospital overnight most likely.


 
The surgeon did a great job, CMP. Does Edmund have any more surgies ahead of him? I know you told us, but I can't remember what you said.


----------



## BattyBugs

LamborghiniGirl said:


> So it is getting kind of colder here (58 degrees is cold to me after living in the South) and it is definitely cold for Misto! She shivers so easily. I can't stand how cute and sad she looks in this photo, I had to share. She loves fleece anything, but hates hoods, as you can see:


 
Too cute for words!


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> This is my dream trip!! I am just nervous to go alone but I can't find any friends to come with me. What's the occasion? Work? Vacation? Both ?  I am already to excited to see photos.



:giggles:  Well I don't know how many photos will be of the city.  The boutique....umm, different matter haha.  I'm by me-self by the way 

Today I just got into the hotel and unwound (15 hour direct flight).  But so far so good because people speak english   I should know how to speak but essentially I don't :shame:

The trip is all play so no write offs


----------



## DariaD

LamborghiniGirl said:


> So it is getting kind of colder here (58 degrees is cold to me after living in the South) and it is definitely cold for Misto! She shivers so easily. I can't stand how cute and sad she looks in this photo, I had to share. She loves fleece anything, but hates hoods, as you can see:



Misto is such a cutie pie! I love her mimics and this look "Hat? You kiddin, right?"


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> So it is getting kind of colder here (58 degrees is cold to me after living in the South) and it is definitely cold for Misto! She shivers so easily. I can't stand how cute and sad she looks in this photo, I had to share. She loves fleece anything, but hates hoods, as you can see:



Where in the south!!?!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> :giggles:  Well I don't know how many photos will be of the city.  The boutique....umm, different matter haha.  I'm by me-self by the way
> 
> Today I just got into the hotel and unwound (15 hour direct flight).  But so far so good because people speak english   I should know how to speak but essentially I don't :shame:
> 
> The trip is all play so no write offs



Amazing! I am curious to see how the selection varies in the boutique over there  I hope you have an amazing time and relax! 15 hours is brutal.



DariaD said:


> Misto is such a cutie pie! I love her mimics and this look "Hat? You kiddin, right?"



Haha I know! I am dressing her up as a frog for halloween and she looks sooo funny. The head of the frog with the eyes is on the hood, I die laughing every time I put it on her. For whatever reason, she doesn't mind the clothes, but a hood is a deal breaker for her!



jamidee said:


> Where in the south!!?!



I lived in NC for 2.5 years! Are you close by?!


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Amazing! I am curious to see how the selection varies in the boutique over there  I hope you have an amazing time and relax! 15 hours is brutal.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I know! I am dressing her up as a frog for halloween and she looks sooo funny. The head of the frog with the eyes is on the hood, I die laughing every time I put it on her. For whatever reason, she doesn't mind the clothes, but a hood is a deal breaker for her!
> 
> 
> 
> I lived in NC for 2.5 years! Are you close by?!



awe... no. I live in Louisiana...DEEP SOUTH. It's still hot here and stays that way until December (sometimes not even then! I was in shorts last xmas) then when it hits 50 degrees... BRRR!!!  That's when I break out my coat, mittens, scarf, boots, leg warmers... ok maybe not leg warmers, but all that winter gear!


----------



## CMP86

Edmund will have at least one more surgery. They have to close the palate next.


----------



## BattyBugs

I hope they can do that next surgery while he is young enough to forget the pain. They really did a fantastic job with the first surgery.


----------



## shontel

Dessye said:


> :giggles:  Well I don't know how many photos will be of the city.  The boutique....umm, different matter haha.  I'm by me-self by the way
> 
> Today I just got into the hotel and unwound (15 hour direct flight).  But so far so good because people speak english   I should know how to speak but essentially I don't :shame:
> 
> The trip is all play so no write offs



OMG Dessye! PLLLLEEASE TAKE PICS!!  I think its super ubbbber cool that you're so far away, all play, on your own! How liberating! OMG! SOOO COOL!!


----------



## shontel

CMP86 said:


> Surgery went really well. He is recovering well. We will be in the hospital overnight most likely.



Awesome!  He is such a cutie.  Looks like a little Angel. And what a champ.  Just like a boy.  :boxing:


----------



## Bri 333

Hi Ladies, I need some sizing advice. My US size in non-CLs is 6.5 or 7. Dior is 36.5 Giuseppe Zanotti is 37. I have the CL Horatio Sling 120 Python in 37 (they are really tight, should have went bigger) and the CL Lady Sling 100 Patent Calf in 37 (they fit well, maybe a little tight.) Now I am hopelessly addicted to CLs and wanted to get your opinion.

For the Miss Cristo (#1110741) and Leopard Patent Open Clic(CM6P/Leopa222/RD6402), what size do you think I should get? Found them in a 38 and wasn't sure if that would fit. The Miss Cristo is 140mm the Leopard is 120mm. I know the sizing for CLs can be tough and am ordering online so can't try them on first. Help  

BTW, after doing some research on TPF, it looks like the Miss Cristo is not popular. Read that they are uncomfortable and hard to walk in. I am concerned with them being 140mm. I can barely walk in my 120 mm. Maybe I should pass on those???? Do love the leopard. Sounds like the open clic runs small. So maybe the 38 would fit?


----------



## handbag_newbie

Bri 333 said:


> Hi Ladies, I need some sizing advice. My US size in non-CLs is 6.5 or 7. Dior is 36.5 Giuseppe Zanotti is 37. I have the CL Horatio Sling 120 Python in 37 (they are really tight, should have went bigger) and the CL Lady Sling 100 Patent Calf in 37 (they fit well, maybe a little tight.) Now I am hopelessly addicted to CLs and wanted to get your opinion.
> 
> For the Miss Cristo (#1110741) and Leopard Patent Open Clic(CM6P/Leopa222/RD6402), what size do you think I should get? Found them in a 38 and wasn't sure if that would fit. The Miss Cristo is 140mm the Leopard is 120mm. I know the sizing for CLs can be tough and am ordering online so can't try them on first. Help
> 
> BTW, after doing some research on TPF, it looks like the Miss Cristo is not popular. Read that they are uncomfortable and hard to walk in. I am concerned with them being 140mm. I can barely walk in my 120 mm. Maybe I should pass on those???? Do love the leopard. Sounds like the open clic runs small. So maybe the 38 would fit?




You should ask in this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/cl-sizing-info-and-advice-read-first-page-624294.html


----------



## Bri 333

Okay thanks.


----------



## CMP86

Batty he will have the palate surgery right around his first birthday. SO he won't remember a thing.


----------



## beagly911

CMP86 said:


> Surgery went really well. He is recovering well. We will be in the hospital overnight most likely.


 
I'm so glad the surgery went well!  I hope the next one is a great success!  He looks so sweet sleeping.


----------



## beagly911

I'm so excited I got to wear my Nude patent VP's for about 2 hours today...yippie!


----------



## BattyBugs

He'll be a year before you know it, CMP. I can't wait to see pics of his 1st birthday party.


----------



## Dessye

beagly911 said:


> I'm so excited I got to wear my Nude patent VP's for about 2 hours today...yippie!


----------



## Dessye

Wow,so HK is very humid!  I spent most of yesterday indoors at malls and boutiques. Forgot my big camera (d'oh!) so I only took a couple of pics on my iPhone. One of the On Lan street boutique. Forgot to photograph the other one.

I know this isn't the Chanel forum but a quick word on the Chanel boutique. Even with the numerous price increases, it is still crazy in there!!  I quickly discovered why HK isn't the place to buy Chanel at least Classics. A Medium classic flap for 39500 HKD which translates into $5000CAD!  really, at those prices I'd rather invest in a Birkin.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jamidee said:


> awe... no. I live in Louisiana...DEEP SOUTH. It's still hot here and stays that way until December (sometimes not even then! I was in shorts last xmas) then when it hits 50 degrees... BRRR!!!  That's when I break out my coat, mittens, scarf, boots, leg warmers... ok maybe not leg warmers, but all that winter gear!



Louisiana is wonderful though! Do you prefer the warmer climate? I am kind of odd in that my favorite season is Winter, and Fall is my second favorite.. I love the cold, the snow, the crisp Fall weather, the holidays, sledding, apple picking, snowmen, icicles, hot cocoa... I could go on and on! 

So I actually prefer living back up North now. The only problem is... I don't have that much winter gear anymore, after 6 years living down South


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Louisiana is wonderful though! Do you prefer the warmer climate? I am kind of odd in that my favorite season is Winter, and Fall is my second favorite.. I love the cold, the snow, the crisp Fall weather, the holidays, sledding, apple picking, snowmen, icicles, hot cocoa... I could go on and on!
> 
> So I actually prefer living back up North now. The only problem is... I don't have that much winter gear anymore, after 6 years living down South



Louisiana is wonderful. I love our winter but that's more like fall than winter. I hate really cold weather. I went to Nyc in dec/Jan twice and it was below zero! I thought I was dying! So yea, I'm a summer girl. Give me water, a beach, a stiff margarita and a nice cabana boy an I'm in heaven.


----------



## beagly911

^^jamidee~~you kill me...what I wouldn't give for a beach, sun, water, a stiff margarita and a cabana boy in January!!  I just may have to plan a visit...especially since we are the same size in CL's...he he


----------



## jamidee

beagly911 said:


> ^^jamidee~~you kill me...what I wouldn't give for a beach, sun, water, a stiff margarita and a cabana boy in January!!  I just may have to plan a visit...especially since we are the same size in CL's...he he




Ohh!! If you visit, we will have a meetup in Nola! The only place with CLs is saks and I find the styles lean more towards classics, but there is plenty more to do in New Orleans . You'd love it! Crawfish, Hand Grenades, Gator Bites, etc etc... all equal good times. Almost makes up for the lack of half-naked cabana boy.


----------



## beagly911

^^I'd love to come down, never had crawfish but soooo want to try them(I'm a foodie at heart really) I'll see what I can do and work with your sched!!  Oh to go on a vacation for vaction sake and not for a conference or work related issue!  What a new concept..relaxation and fun...hmmm!!!!


----------



## Bri 333

Hi Ladies, quick question for ya. Is there a process to restore the "CL red" to the bottom of the shoes after wearing has occurred? I know this is the signature trademark so wasn't sure if I have to send them to CL for repair like we do with our bags. Or if that even exists. Thanks for your help.


----------



## DariaD

I just got my third pair and I even haven't announced second one to my DBF. I am a bad, bad girl but this addiction is stronger than me :shame:

But now banned until xmas without any exceptions, need to save money for trip to Thai! :banned:


----------



## myu3160

DariaD said:


> I just got my third pair and I even haven't announced second one to my DBF. I am a bad, bad girl but this addiction is stronger than me :shame:
> 
> But now banned until xmas without any exceptions, need to save money for trip to Thai! :banned:



LOL bad girl!! But I totally know what you mean and how you feel!


----------



## AEGIS

DariaD said:


> I just got my third pair and I even haven't announced second one to my DBF. I am a bad, bad girl but this addiction is stronger than me :shame:
> 
> But now banned until xmas without any exceptions, need to save money for trip to Thai! :banned:



lol i never announce pairs.  they quietly join their friends


----------



## chloe speaks

DariaD said:


> I just got my third pair and I even haven't announced second one to my DBF. I am a bad, bad girl but this addiction is stronger than me :shame:
> 
> But now banned until xmas without any exceptions, need to save money for trip to Thai! :banned:


 
this is a steep slope. i actually strolled by and tried a few pairs of non-designer and discount designer shoes (i.e. calvin klein, charles jourdan)  this morning, and   there was no magic. Am I spoiled for life??:wondering




AEGIS said:


> lol i never announce pairs. they quietly join their friends


 
yea, if I didn't have only joint expenses, my new pairs would just join their friends all the time LOL


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> lol i never announce pairs.  they quietly join their friends



 That's how I am. It usually goes like this: 
"Bae, we are 20 minutes late. Are you ready yet!?"
*Jami enters stage left looking so unbelievably stunning that I hope he doesn't notice the new additions*
"Where did those come from?" (darn! didn't work!)
"Oh these old things?.... places."
"Really, bae... where?"
"I got them for a good deal, below retail on bay."
"You sold some others to get those?"
"Yes, of course...oh! Guess what happened today *insert interesting event*."
The end. When all else fails. distract.


----------



## 318Platinum

Thinking of a Patent Nude Lady Peep. What do you all think? Was going for a Nude Lady Daff, but needless to say, that didn't happen  . Was also informed by a CL SA that the LD will NOT come in Nude for the SS 2012 season, just the Daff. I am unsure of the true fit of the LP because places NEVER have my size in LPs to try on. If one had to compare the fit with a CL out there, what would it be (IE: Bianca, Daffodile, AD). ANY AND ALL help would be greatly appreciated.  TIA


----------



## PetitColibri

jamidee said:


> That's how i am. It usually goes like this:
> "bae, we are 20 minutes late. Are you ready yet!?"
> *jami enters stage left looking so unbelievably stunning that i hope he doesn't notice the new additions*
> "where did those come from?" (darn! Didn't work!)
> "oh these old things?.... Places."
> "really, bae... Where?"
> "i got them for a good deal, below retail on bay."
> "you sold some others to get those?"
> "yes, of course...oh! Guess what happened today *insert interesting event*."
> the end. When all else fails. Distract.



lol:d


----------



## DariaD

AEGIS said:


> lol i never announce pairs.  they quietly join their friends



Its a good strategy, but I "officially" have only one pair of CL and my DBF makes a huge deal out of it. There is no way I can quietly throw another two in my closet 
Which means... I need to get more CL, so new pairs wouldn't be this obvious.


----------



## DariaD

chloe speaks said:


> this is a steep slope. i actually strolled by and tried a few pairs of non-designer and discount designer shoes (i.e. calvin klein, charles jourdan)  this morning, and   there was no magic. Am I spoiled for life??:wondering



Same here!
I was recently doing some shoe-shopping with my friend in our local shopping mall and NONE of new arrivals drew my attention. It seems from now on I just cant justify buying non/designer shoes costing 2xx-3xx$ when I can get lucky on eBay and get CLs.


----------



## DariaD

jamidee said:


> That's how I am. It usually goes like this:
> "Bae, we are 20 minutes late. Are you ready yet!?"
> *Jami enters stage left looking so unbelievably stunning that I hope he doesn't notice the new additions*
> "Where did those come from?" (darn! didn't work!)
> "Oh these old things?.... places."
> "Really, bae... where?"
> "I got them for a good deal, below retail on bay."
> "You sold some others to get those?"
> "Yes, of course...oh! Guess what happened today *insert interesting event*."
> The end. When all else fails. distract.



Hahaha, I cried, this is so hilarious! 
Btw, your new avatar looks gorgeous, your smile is tdf


----------



## jamidee

DariaD said:


> Its a good strategy, but I "officially" have only one pair of CL and my DBF makes a huge deal out of it. There is no way I can quietly throw another two in my closet
> Which means... I need to get more CL, so new pairs wouldn't be this obvious.




I think that sounds like a great plan...!!!


----------



## chloe speaks

DariaD said:


> Its a good strategy, but I "officially" have only one pair of CL and my DBF makes a huge deal out of it. There is no way I can quietly throw another two in my closet
> Which means... I need to get more CL, so new pairs wouldn't be this obvious.



well, girlfriend, your DBF just has got to get "broken-in". you start wearing them without commenting that they are CLs, then...a few more pairs arrive...and so on. you can make it easy on him, that the initial pairs are ...just too sexy to say no, before you break out into all kinds of CL!


----------



## jamidee

DariaD said:


> Hahaha, I cried, this is so hilarious!
> Btw, your new avatar looks gorgeous, your smile is tdf




Thanks!! your feet in your avatar are pretty TDF!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jamidee said:


> That's how I am. It usually goes like this:
> "Bae, we are 20 minutes late. Are you ready yet!?"
> *Jami enters stage left looking so unbelievably stunning that I hope he doesn't notice the new additions*
> "Where did those come from?" (darn! didn't work!)
> "Oh these old things?.... places."
> "Really, bae... where?"
> "I got them for a good deal, below retail on bay."
> "You sold some others to get those?"
> "Yes, of course...oh! Guess what happened today *insert interesting event*."
> The end. When all else fails. distract.



lol!! this is too funny. the good news is CL's are the ultimate, so if you can break him in to understanding this addiction, now everything else will seem frugal and like a great buy to him  that's the art of comparison!


----------



## gymangel812

ok ladies, for halloween, i want to be lady gaga (so i can wear my CLs, LOL!) but can't decide how to do it... i found a few pics i could easily re-create...






for this i could get a nude bodysuit/leggings, burberry trench, pearl necklace, and do bow hair. the only downfall is i have no nude CLs (shocking i know!) so i would have to use a non-nude pair.





for this i was just gonna get black lace bodysuit & leggings, black feather mask, and do bow hair (really want to try the bow hair, lol). probably black/black LP spikes.

which would do you all like better or do you have any better ideas?


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> lol!! this is too funny. the good news is CL's are the ultimate, so if you can break him in to understanding this addiction, now everything else will seem frugal and like a great buy to him  that's the art of comparison!



well, I think in comparison to the Chanel Jumbo Classic Flap bag I want for graduation...CLs seem rather cheap. I think my taste gets more and more expensive with every passing year. (Although, in my defense, I've wanted a Chanel flap bag since I could walk).

But, yes... it's so funny when 500 for shoes seems like a steal! :lolots: I swear. Everytime I see a style I want if it goes for less than 600, I get so excited and think "I have to get these, they are so cheap!!"


----------



## NANI1972

gymangel812 said:


> ok ladies, for halloween, i want to be lady gaga (so i can wear my CLs, LOL!) but can't decide how to do it... i found a few pics i could easily re-create...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this i could get a nude bodysuit/leggings, burberry trench, pearl necklace, and do bow hair. the only downfall is i have no nude CLs (shocking i know!) so i would have to use a non-nude pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this i was just gonna get black lace bodysuit & leggings, black feather mask, and do bow hair (really want to try the bow hair, lol). probably black/black LP spikes.
> 
> which would do you all like better or do you have any better ideas?


I don't think you would be recognizable as gaga in the nude outfit KWIM. The black one is def more noticable as a gaga outfit, but OMG you can see her nips in that! R u going all out gaga with your goods showing?!


----------



## shontel

NANI1972 said:


> I don't think you would be recognizable as gaga in the nude outfit KWIM. The black one is def more noticable as a gaga outfit, but OMG you can see her nips in that! R u going all out gaga with your goods showing?!



I agree with Nani, Kwim.  Oh-M-Gee!! Whatever you decide, remember to add the MAC Viva Glam Gaga lipstick.


----------



## gymangel812

NANI1972 said:


> I don't think you would be recognizable as gaga in the nude outfit KWIM. The black one is def more noticable as a gaga outfit, but OMG you can see her nips in that! R u going all out gaga with your goods showing?!


lol no i'd be wearing a nude cami underneath. it's bad enough doing leggings & body suit only!


----------



## shontel

gymangel812 said:


> lol no i'd be wearing a nude cami underneath. it's bad enough doing leggings & body suit only!



How about any of these?  A little more covered...


----------



## anniethecat

Does anyone have a good SA at the Maimi boutique they wouldn't mind sharing? IDK if they are busy but I have emailed them a couple of times with no luck, so when I call I want to be able to ask for someone.  Thanks!


----------



## shontel

Myself and another TPF'er just left the Miami boutique around 2pmish.  They were busy, and then not busy, and then busy again.  Mario is in there now.  Maybe also ask for David.  
Good luck!



anniethecat said:


> Does anyone have a good SA at the Maimi boutique they wouldn't mind sharing? IDK if they are busy but I have emailed them a couple of times with no luck, so when I call I want to be able to ask for someone. Thanks!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm out of town, but will be home again in a couple of days. I can't wait to get caught up.


----------



## jeshika

i put in an offer for my first home... so exciting!!! i have to go on a shoe diet though... now that i am going to have a mortgage...


----------



## aoqtpi

jeshika said:


> i put in an offer for my first home... so exciting!!! i have to go on a shoe diet though... now that i am going to have a mortgage...



OMG congrats! Give us a little mini photo tour once you have it all decorated  Can't wait to see your CL's new home!


----------



## jamidee

jeshika said:


> i put in an offer for my first home... so exciting!!! i have to go on a shoe diet though... now that i am going to have a mortgage...



 CONGRATS!!! Closet decorating time... my fav part!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> i put in an offer for my first home... so exciting!!! i have to go on a shoe diet though... now that i am going to have a mortgage...



Congrats!!! That is seriously a huge step, but after the mountains of paperwork and the initial shock of the down payment, you'll really feel a sense of accomplishment! Home ownership is awesome!! 

Are you moving out of the city?


----------



## jeshika

aoqtpi said:


> OMG congrats! Give us a little mini photo tour once you have it all decorated  Can't wait to see your CL's new home!



is it terrible of me though that my first though is... oooh, where should i put my shoe shrine?  there is that nook right by my front door that would be perfect for it... but then all my neighours will see my shoes and think i am insane. 



jamidee said:


> CONGRATS!!! Closet decorating time... my fav part!



haha yes, the apartment has lots of closets. 4 california closets. awesome! 



jenaywins said:


> Congrats!!! That is seriously a huge step, but after the mountains of paperwork and the initial shock of the down payment, you'll really feel a sense of accomplishment! Home ownership is awesome!!
> 
> Are you moving out of the city?



thanks *jenay*!!!!  nope, staying in the city... just a few streets up from my current apartment actually. so tired of paying rent. can't wait to put my stamp on it. it's much larger than my current apartment so i'm sure Bibi will love the additional running around space, not to mention the huge windows for her to stare out of.

you are right about the downpayment! i need to really watch my spending for the next year but it'll be so worth it in the long run!


----------



## shontel

OMG! Congratulations! Yes, so much worth it! With all the tax breaks, that means a larger budget for shoes in the long run! (Hey, ya gotta justify shoe budget someway.) 



jeshika said:


> is it terrible of me though that my first though is... oooh, where should i put my shoe shrine?  there is that nook right by my front door that would be perfect for it... but then all my neighours will see my shoes and think i am insane.
> 
> 
> 
> haha yes, the apartment has lots of closets. 4 california closets. awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *jenay*!!!!  nope, staying in the city... just a few streets up from my current apartment actually. so tired of paying rent. can't wait to put my stamp on it. it's much larger than my current apartment so i'm sure Bibi will love the additional running around space, not to mention the huge windows for her to stare out of.
> 
> you are right about the downpayment! i need to really watch my spending for the next year but it'll be so worth it in the long run!


----------



## jeshika

shontel said:


> OMG! Congratulations! Yes, so much worth it! With all the tax breaks, that means a larger budget for shoes in the long run! (Hey, ya gotta justify shoe budget someway.)



 i didn't even think about that. Thanks for the reminder!  

and how wonky are my priorities... there is a real nice big balcony and my first thought was, OMG, no more going up to the roof top to take pictures of y shoes because i've got great light here!!!! :giggles:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jeshika said:


> i didn't even think about that. Thanks for the reminder!
> 
> and how wonky are my priorities... there is a real nice big balcony and my first thought was, OMG, no more going up to the roof top to take pictures of y shoes because i've got great light here!!!! :giggles:



Congratulations!! Can't wait to see how you decorate those California closets with all your lovely CL's  And the balcony sounds wonderful!! 

I am too nervous to take that step myself. So for now I'll continue renting, until I figure out where I want to settle


----------



## AEGIS

jeshika said:


> i put in an offer for my first home... so exciting!!! i have to go on a shoe diet though... now that i am going to have a mortgage...




congrats!!!! 

 my dh just put in an offer for a house--i haven't seen it yet though.  and yes--mortgages make my heart hurt. I am chicken when making offers.  I can spend $800 for shoes but $400k+ makes me nervous.  my DH goes "you love spending money. i can't believe YOU have a limit." lol


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

jeshika said:


> i put in an offer for my first home... so exciting!!! i have to go on a shoe diet though... now that i am going to have a mortgage...


 
Congratulations! I hope everything works out!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> congrats!!!!
> 
> my dh just put in an offer for a house--i haven't seen it yet though.  and yes--mortgages make my heart hurt. I am chicken when making offers.  I can spend $800 for shoes but $400k+ makes me nervous.  my DH goes "you love spending money. i can't believe YOU have a limit." lol




 A law student that doesn't control and micro-manage!?! say it ain't so!  I COULD NEVER let my SO put an offer on a house that I didn't see let alone pick out, even if it's his money.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> A law student that doesn't control and micro-manage!?! say it ain't so!  I COULD NEVER let my SO put an offer on a house that I didn't see let alone pick out, even if it's his money.




he knows what i like 

and promised i could turn the smallest bedroom into a closet.  do i need anything else?


----------



## shontel

jamidee said:


> A law student that doesn't control and micro-manage!?! say it ain't so!  I COULD NEVER let my SO put an offer on a house that I didn't see let alone pick out, even if it's his money.


 
Amen to that!  I couldn't even let the wedding planner PLAN (or help me plan) my wedding--despite the fact that she was paid to do just that!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jeshika said:


> i put in an offer for my first home... so exciting!!! i have to go on a shoe diet though... now that i am going to have a mortgage...



omg! congrats! post pics of your new (walk in maybe?) closet for ur shoes


----------



## BattyBugs

New homes are so exciting. Congratulations Jeshika & Aegis!


----------



## beagly911

Congrats Jeshika and AEGIS!  The morgage can be daunting but it is so worth it!!!  You can do whatever you want, whenever you want and truly make it a HOME not just a house/apartment!!  Wonderful new!

AEGIS...where did DH put the bid on?  since I know the area!!  hehe!


----------



## anniethecat

jeshika said:


> i put in an offer for my first home... so exciting!!! i have to go on a shoe diet though... now that i am going to have a mortgage...


 
Congrats!  It is so worth being on a shoe diet to own your own home!


----------



## anniethecat

AEGIS said:


> congrats!!!!
> 
> my dh just put in an offer for a house--i haven't seen it yet though. and yes--mortgages make my heart hurt. I am chicken when making offers. I can spend $800 for shoes but $400k+ makes me nervous. my DH goes "you love spending money. i can't believe YOU have a limit." lol


 

Congrats!  I know what you mean about being nervous...it can get nerve racking!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

alright ladies, time to give me your input!  what should misto be for halloween?!! 

a) taco
b) piggy
c) froggie

let me know what you think!


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> alright ladies, time to give me your input!  what should misto be for halloween?!!
> 
> a) taco
> b) piggy
> c) froggie
> 
> let me know what you think!



Frog!! Although, she doesn't look to happy in her hat. So maybe make her happy and let her be a taco to bypass hat wearing.


----------



## BattyBugs

They are all cute. I think I like the piggy best, but I agree about maybe letting her be a taco so she is happier.


----------



## 318Platinum

LamborghiniGirl said:


> alright ladies, time to give me your input!  what should misto be for halloween?!!
> 
> a) taco
> b) piggy
> c) froggie
> 
> let me know what you think!



OMG!!!THIS IS TOO ADORABLE!!! I am IN LOVE with the Taco!! I also love the Frog, but the Taco is really cute to me! (Thinking Mexican for tonight now)!!! lol


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jamidee said:


> Frog!! Although, she doesn't look to happy in her hat. So maybe make her happy and let her be a taco to bypass hat wearing.





BattyBugs said:


> They are all cute. I think I like the piggy best, but I agree about maybe letting her be a taco so she is happier.





318Platinum said:


> OMG!!!THIS IS TOO ADORABLE!!! I am IN LOVE with the Taco!! I also love the Frog, but the Taco is really cute to me! (Thinking Mexican for tonight now)!!! lol



Thanks for all the comments so far! For the pig and frog costumes I can just put the hoods down while she is hanging out  I don't think she is unhappy exactly, I just think she gets a bit disoriented when her ears are covered LOL.


----------



## gymangel812

LamborghiniGirl said:


> alright ladies, time to give me your input!  what should misto be for halloween?!!
> 
> a) taco
> b) piggy
> c) froggie
> 
> let me know what you think!


taco!!! so cute and original!!


----------



## hazeltt

LamborghiniGirl said:


> alright ladies, time to give me your input!  what should misto be for halloween?!!
> 
> a) taco
> b) piggy
> c) froggie
> 
> let me know what you think!



Your doggie is adorable! I vote for taco! I didn't know it was a taco at first but it's so cute and different. I love the little green bits as lettuce haha


----------



## aoqtpi

LamborghiniGirl said:


> alright ladies, time to give me your input!  what should misto be for halloween?!!
> 
> a) taco
> b) piggy
> *c) froggie*
> 
> let me know what you think!


----------



## GCGDanielle

LamborghiniGirl said:


> alright ladies, time to give me your input!  what should misto be for halloween?!
> 
> a) taco
> b) piggy
> c) froggie
> 
> let me know what you think



Froggie for sure!  The froggie's eyes play off Misto's perfectly!


----------



## jenayb

LamborghiniGirl said:


> alright ladies, time to give me your input!  what should misto be for halloween?!!
> 
> a) taco
> b) piggy
> c) froggie
> 
> let me know what you think!


 
Hehe! The frog!!!


----------



## laleeza

LamborghiniGirl said:


> alright ladies, time to give me your input!  what should misto be for halloween?!!
> 
> a) taco
> b) piggy
> c) froggie
> 
> let me know what you think!



I can't decide, she's so cute!  so I say - TACO FROG!


----------



## chloe speaks

OMG, all so cute, but I think the she looks the cutest (and least unhappy) in the TACO! I've never seen that one before.


----------



## l.a_girl19

LamborghiniGirl said:


> alright ladies, time to give me your input!  what should misto be for halloween?!!
> 
> a) taco
> b) piggy
> c) froggie
> 
> let me know what you think!



AWWWWWWWW! Lol :giggles:So cute! I vote for the piggy costume! My little Marvin is going to be a pumpkin this year!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

a pumpkin sounds cute!!

thanks everyone for your votes  

the current vote is:

*froggie: 5
piggy: 2
taco: 5*

regardless of which she ends up wearing for the trick or treaters, i am sure all the kids will love her.

i am having the hardest time deciding! i think the taco is sooo funny. but i love the googly eyes on the frog and the cute pink nose on the pig! thank goodness i'm not this indecisive when it comes to CL's  I could always wrap the taco band around the pig or the frog! LOL then she really could be a taco frog!


----------



## shontel

LamborghiniGirl said:


> alright ladies, time to give me your input!  what should misto be for halloween?!!
> 
> a) taco
> b) piggy
> c) froggie
> 
> let me know what you think!



TOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!! I say FROGGIE!!!  It matches his eyes! lol!


----------



## handbag_newbie

^You cannot sell on here


----------



## BattyBugs

I keep reporting her posts. Maybe the mods can delete or xxx them out.


----------



## BattyBugs

Well, I have surgery scheduled for Weds morning & I caught a sore throat/possible cold from my Mom!


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> Well, I have surgery scheduled for Weds morning & I caught a sore throat/possible cold from my Mom!



Oh Little Bat. 

Are you drinking Emergen-C? DBF and I swear by that stuff, honestly.


----------



## shontel

There must be a bug going around.  The right side of my face is killing me! All of the lymph nodes from under my chin to my right ear are swollen.  Literally.  It looks like mumps or something.  600mg of Ibuprofen is doing nothing for it. 

Oh, and did I mention that I start a one week jury trial tomorrow? 

Help! 



BattyBugs said:


> Well, I have surgery scheduled for Weds morning & I caught a sore throat/possible cold from my Mom!


----------



## jamidee

shontel said:


> There must be a bug going around.  The right side of my face is killing me! All of the lymph nodes from under my chin to my right ear are swollen.  Literally.  It looks like mumps or something.  600mg of Ibuprofen is doing nothing for it.
> 
> Oh, and did I mention that I start a one week jury trial tomorrow?
> 
> Help!



Well, I envy the one week jury trial, but all that other stuff?! Not so much! 

Hope you feel better! sounds rough!

If you want a tip, drink liquid colloidal silver. It's a natural antibiotic. When I get sick, I drink the bottle and am better. Also, take probiotics. It's also a natural antibiotic and helps your immune system fight. Anyhoo, Dr. Jami is signing off.. bye


----------



## shontel

Thanks, Doc (Dr. Barbie  !!!  Yes, my DH use to make the colloidal silver actually.  But we no longer have the generator.  Anyhoooooo, have a great night girls!



jamidee said:


> Well, I envy the one week jury trial, but all that other stuff?! Not so much!
> 
> Hope you feel better! sounds rough!
> 
> If you want a tip, drink liquid colloidal silver. It's a natural antibiotic. When I get sick, I drink the bottle and am better. Also, take probiotics. It's also a natural antibiotic and helps your immune system fight. Anyhoo, Dr. Jami is signing off.. bye


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Does anybody know what styles are going to make the sale and when the sale officially starts?


----------



## aoqtpi

BattyBugs said:


> Well, I have surgery scheduled for Weds morning & I caught a sore throat/possible cold from my Mom!



I hope you feel better soon! Best wishes for your surgery!


----------



## jamidee

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Does anybody know what styles are going to make the sale and when the sale officially starts?



Ohhh I'm interested in this answer!


----------



## myu3160

Bianca's are now 845!


----------



## beagly911

BattyBugs said:


> Well, I have surgery scheduled for Weds morning & I caught a sore throat/possible cold from my Mom!


 
Oh I so hope that the sugery can go on as scheduled!  Good Luck Batty!


----------



## beagly911

LamborghiniGirl said:


> alright ladies, time to give me your input!  what should misto be for halloween?!!
> 
> a) taco
> b) piggy
> c) froggie
> 
> let me know what you think!


 
DH and I both vote for the froggie!!!  Reka will be a pumpkin!


----------



## BattyBugs

I've been drinking apple cider vinegar in water for two days now. My sore throat is almost gone. I hope another day will kill it and the congestion completely. That stuff is a miracle cure.


----------



## monokuro

Was there a hidden price increase? I was looking at the patent biancas in black/nude and noticed a price increase.. but not on the purple patent or black kid leather ones..


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> Well, I have surgery scheduled for Weds morning & I caught a sore throat/possible cold from my Mom!



  Oh no!  I really hope you get better in time -- drink tons of water and get lots of rest!  I take Ginseng tablets when I get an early cold and it usually fends it off.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

BattyBugs said:


> I've been drinking apple cider vinegar in water for two days now. My sore throat is almost gone. I hope another day will kill it and the congestion completely. That stuff is a miracle cure.



Is that really the cure? I am still awake because this stupid fever won't break. I have nonstop sweats and chills at the same time and the worst sore throat and congestion. My temperature hasn't gone down for over a week! And with these crazy chills and sweats I just can't stay asleep very much. I will try the apple cider vinegar tomorrow!! Some relief sounds nice.


----------



## Dessye

*LamborghiniGirl*: I vote Piggie!  But they're all so adorable :giggles:

About my recent eBay transactions... 

I think my DIY strass project is just not meant to be.  First I purchase a SNAD eel Altadama (did get a full refund though whew!) and now I just had to file an Item Not Received claim!  It has been over a month, paid $55 USD for shipping (supposed to go Priority) and got an incomplete tracking number!  Just read that my seller's feedback took 3 recent hits of INRs too 

I think I need a break from eBay.  This may also be a sign that I'm spending too much money on CLs


----------



## Dessye

monokuro said:


> Was there a hidden price increase? I was looking at the patent biancas in black/nude and noticed a price increase.. but not on the purple patent or black kid leather ones..



I'd say that the price increase is way out in the open :giggles:


----------



## BattyBugs

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Is that really the cure? I am still awake because this stupid fever won't break. I have nonstop sweats and chills at the same time and the worst sore throat and congestion. My temperature hasn't gone down for over a week! And with these crazy chills and sweats I just can't stay asleep very much. I will try the apple cider vinegar tomorrow!! Some relief sounds nice.



Make it as strong as you can stand it, then keep sipping all day. Vinegar is a miracle cure.


----------



## monokuro

Dessye said:


> I'd say that the price increase is way out in the open :giggles:


hahaha.. i tried to search on here for any price increase thread but couldn't find one.. thought i was just seeing things!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> *LamborghiniGirl*: I vote Piggie!  But they're all so adorable :giggles:
> 
> About my recent eBay transactions...
> 
> I think my DIY strass project is just not meant to be.  First I purchase a SNAD eel Altadama (did get a full refund though whew!) and now I just had to file an Item Not Received claim!  It has been over a month, paid $55 USD for shipping (supposed to go Priority) and got an incomplete tracking number!  Just read that my seller's feedback took 3 recent hits of INRs too
> 
> I think I need a break from eBay.  This may also be a sign that I'm spending too much money on CLs



Thanks Dessye! I am glad someone likes the piggy  I took her into a pet boutique yesterday to do some shopping for another gift swap I am part of, on a forum for dogs. And a dog photographer was there and wanted to use her as a model for Halloween costumes! LOL so as a gift for modeling, he gave us my favorite of the costumes, a pumpkin. So here she is as a pumpkin too:






Ugh your eBay woes, I don't envy you! Sending hugs... but I really would have wanted to (and still do want to) see what your DIY strass project would have turned out like!!

This is why I am still petrified of eBay.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

BattyBugs said:


> Make it as strong as you can stand it, then keep sipping all day. Vinegar is a miracle cure.



Thanks for the suggestion! No cough drops are helping, so I can't wait to go get some tomorrow. In the middle of the night it is the worst, the pain is so bad in my throat I want to cry  I probably shouldn't be going around doing RAOK shopping during the day with a fever of 102... but I am determined not to be a couch potato!!


----------



## Dessye

Thanks, LG! 

I didn't realize you had a high fever!  Hope you feel better very soon.

Oh and I change my vote to PUMPKIN!


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> *LamborghiniGirl*: I vote Piggie!  But they're all so adorable :giggles:
> 
> About my recent eBay transactions...
> 
> I think my DIY strass project is just not meant to be.  First I purchase a SNAD eel Altadama (did get a full refund though whew!) and now I just had to file an Item Not Received claim!  It has been over a month, paid $55 USD for shipping (supposed to go Priority) and got an incomplete tracking number!  Just read that my seller's feedback took 3 recent hits of INRs too
> 
> I think I need a break from eBay.  This may also be a sign that I'm spending too much money on CLs



OMG so sorry about that *D* !
sometimes ebay sucks !
I hope you will get your money back quickly !


----------



## Dessye

PetitColibri said:


> OMG so sorry about that *D* !
> sometimes ebay sucks !
> I hope you will get your money back quickly !


 
  Thanks babe!

What about you???  Did you win your case?


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> Thanks babe!
> 
> What about you???  Did you win your case?



my case is still not over
I couldn't do a chargeback since I didn't pay by CC - I called paypal at least 3 times, got the green light to send the shoes back and now shoes are waiting at the post office of the seller and she didn't pick them up !!!

I guess I will have to call paypal again but right now the case is "waiting for the seller to answer" so I don't know if paypal can change it ?
because obviously the seller won't pick it up *on purpose* (shoes are sitting at the post office since the 20th october !!).

I never had a SNAD case before and this one is a nightmare 
right now I dont' have the shoes and I don't have my money either ! thanks to paypal ! :censor:


----------



## BattyBugs

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thanks Dessye! I am glad someone likes the piggy  I took her into a pet boutique yesterday to do some shopping for another gift swap I am part of, on a forum for dogs. And a dog photographer was there and wanted to use her as a model for Halloween costumes! LOL so as a gift for modeling, he gave us my favorite of the costumes, a pumpkin. So here she is as a pumpkin too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh your eBay woes, I don't envy you! Sending hugs... but I really would have wanted to (and still do want to) see what your DIY strass project would have turned out like!!
> 
> This is why I am still petrified of eBay.


 
Misto is so cute! I can see why they wanted to use her as a model. The pumpkin is adorable, but I think the piggy still edges the rest of them out.



LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! No cough drops are helping, so I can't wait to go get some tomorrow. In the middle of the night it is the worst, the pain is so bad in my throat I want to cry  I probably shouldn't be going around doing RAOK shopping during the day with a fever of 102... but I am determined not to be a couch potato!!


 
I hope you start feeling better. My sore throat is gone, but I still have the sniffles. I'll be sucking down that stuff again today, hoping I am over it before tomorrow morning.


----------



## BattyBugs

I hope your case can get resolved soon, Petit. That is a long time to wait for a refund.


----------



## PetitColibri

BattyBugs said:


> I hope your case can get resolved soon, Petit. That is a long time to wait for a refund.



thanks *B* !
yes I opened the case on the 1st september


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

PetitColibri said:


> thanks *B* !
> yes I opened the case on the 1st september



eek I remember when all of this started. I hope there is a resolve soon... it is too bad all of this happened over your UHG to boot! That probably makes it feel even more sad.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

BattyBugs said:


> Misto is so cute! I can see why they wanted to use her as a model. The pumpkin is adorable, but I think the piggy still edges the rest of them out.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you start feeling better. My sore throat is gone, but I still have the sniffles. I'll be sucking down that stuff again today, hoping I am over it before tomorrow morning.



Thanks!! Misto is actually getting spayed on November 7th. I am a completely nervous wreck over the whole thing. Because of her super small size, 3 vetrinarian surgeons said they didn't feel confident doing the surgery and said no, but I finally found a super specialist in tiny animal surgery and a specialist in anesthesiology to do it. But they said there could be complications. I am so nervous!!

I just bought the apple cider vinegar... this is no picnic to drink LOL!! I had to add some honey to it. But I am determined to keep drinking it to help!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> Thanks, LG!
> 
> I didn't realize you had a high fever!  Hope you feel better very soon.
> 
> Oh and I change my vote to PUMPKIN!



Thank you so much, that's very sweet.  I love the pumpkin too!!


----------



## Doglover1610

I lost out on two auctions (black Piaf and black Rolando) today


----------



## jenayb

Doglover1610 said:


> I lost out on two auctions (black Piaf and black Rolando) today





Two even more fabulous pairs will come your way soon.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I've unstuck this thread as it seems there will be enough chat to keep it posted on the first page organically. Please let me know if it becomes an issue.


----------



## Dessye

Ugh, *P*, I can't believe you're still waiting on your case!  This means I will be in for a long battle because the seller is not particularly communicative in the first place.  Mind you, they were VERY communicative prior to my payment!


----------



## Dessye

Doglover1610 said:


> I lost out on two auctions (black Piaf and black Rolando) today


 
Aww :cry:  I'm sorry.  *Jenay* is right though!


----------



## PeepToe

TPF just notified me on my iPad that they have an app! Is this new? I just downloaded it and it's a lot better than the web on here!


----------



## laleeza

PeepToe said:


> TPF just notified me on my iPad that they have an app! Is this new? I just downloaded it and it's a lot better than the web on here!



Cool right?! I actually went back to the web version just cuz I'm used to it I guess


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> Congrats Jeshika and AEGIS!  The morgage can be daunting but it is so worth it!!!  You can do whatever you want, whenever you want and truly make it a HOME not just a house/apartment!!  Wonderful new!
> 
> AEGIS...where did DH put the bid on?  since I know the area!!  hehe!



it's in Boston actually.  25 minutes outside of the city.



LamborghiniGirl said:


> alright ladies, time to give me your input!  what should misto be for halloween?!!
> 
> a) taco
> b) piggy
> c) froggie
> 
> let me know what you think!



haha he looks so unhappy but so cute as a frog.



BattyBugs said:


> Well, I have surgery scheduled for Weds morning & I caught a sore throat/possible cold from my Mom!



i hope your surgery goes well 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> Is that really the cure? I am still awake because this stupid fever won't break. I have nonstop sweats and chills at the same time and the worst sore throat and congestion. My temperature hasn't gone down for over a week! And with these crazy chills and sweats I just can't stay asleep very much. I will try the apple cider vinegar tomorrow!! Some relief sounds nice.



feel better honey 



Dessye said:


> *LamborghiniGirl*: I vote Piggie!  But they're all so adorable :giggles:
> 
> About my recent eBay transactions...
> 
> I think my DIY strass project is just not meant to be.  First I purchase a SNAD eel Altadama (did get a full refund though whew!) and now I just had to file an Item Not Received claim!  It has been over a month, paid $55 USD for shipping (supposed to go Priority) and got an incomplete tracking number!  Just read that my seller's feedback took 3 recent hits of INRs too
> 
> I think I need a break from eBay.  This may also be a sign that I'm spending too much money on CLs



oh dear god.  something i just purchased was lost in the mail. sucks.



PetitColibri said:


> my case is still not over
> I couldn't do a chargeback since I didn't pay by CC - I called paypal at least 3 times, got the green light to send the shoes back and now shoes are waiting at the post office of the seller and she didn't pick them up !!!
> 
> I guess I will have to call paypal again but right now the case is "waiting for the seller to answer" so I don't know if paypal can change it ?
> because obviously the seller won't pick it up *on purpose* (shoes are sitting at the post office since the 20th october !!).
> 
> I never had a SNAD case before and this one is a nightmare
> right now I dont' have the shoes and I don't have my money either ! thanks to paypal ! :censor:




i am not a proponent of violence but i want to punch that seller for you!!


----------



## NANI1972

PetitColibri said:


> my case is still not over
> I couldn't do a chargeback since I didn't pay by CC - I called paypal at least 3 times, got the green light to send the shoes back and now shoes are waiting at the post office of the seller and she didn't pick them up !!!
> 
> I guess I will have to call paypal again but right now the case is "waiting for the seller to answer" so I don't know if paypal can change it ?
> because obviously the seller won't pick it up *on purpose* (shoes are sitting at the post office since the 20th october !!).
> 
> I never had a SNAD case before and this one is a nightmare
> right now I dont' have the shoes and I don't have my money either ! thanks to paypal ! :censor:



Since paypal gave you the OK to send back the shoes it would seem that if she does not pick them up and they get sent back to you she will have a loss of the shoes and the money, as it will show with your tracking they was an attempted delivery and she didn't pick them up. Hang in there I'm sure things will work out for you.


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thanks Dessye! I am glad someone likes the piggy  I took her into a pet boutique yesterday to do some shopping for another gift swap I am part of, on a forum for dogs. And a dog photographer was there and wanted to use her as a model for Halloween costumes! LOL so as a gift for modeling, he gave us my favorite of the costumes, a pumpkin. So here she is as a pumpkin too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh your eBay woes, I don't envy you! Sending hugs... but I really would have wanted to (and still do want to) see what your DIY strass project would have turned out like!!
> 
> This is why I am still petrified of eBay.




Omg, how precious is she!!!!


----------



## poppyseed

PetitColibri said:


> my case is still not over
> I couldn't do a chargeback since I didn't pay by CC - I called paypal at least 3 times, got the green light to send the shoes back and now shoes are waiting at the post office of the seller and she didn't pick them up !!!
> 
> I guess I will have to call paypal again but right now the case is "waiting for the seller to answer" so I don't know if paypal can change it ?
> because obviously the seller won't pick it up *on purpose* (shoes are sitting at the post office since the 20th october !!).
> 
> I never had a SNAD case before and this one is a nightmare
> right now I dont' have the shoes and I don't have my money either ! thanks to paypal ! :censor:


 


NANI1972 said:


> Since paypal gave you the OK to send back the shoes it would seem that if she does not pick them up and they get sent back to you she will have a loss of the shoes and the money, as it will show with your tracking they was an attempted delivery and she didn't pick them up. Hang in there I'm sure things will work out for you.


 
Petit, I don't like to say, but I actually think it might be a problem for you, if she's not picking the shoes up from the post office. I believe that Paypal will require a proof of delivery (not posting), which is usually availbale online (not sure how it works with international shipping) in order to issue refund to you. I had similar experience and never got my refund back


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> Ugh, *P*, I can't believe you're still waiting on your case!  This means I will be in for a long battle because the seller is not particularly communicative in the first place.  Mind you, they were VERY communicative prior to my payment!



my seller was like that too, pretty nice and communicative before I bid and after I got the package and let her know immediately I was not happy at all : silence !


----------



## PetitColibri

poppyseed said:


> Petit, I don't like to say, but I actually think it might be a problem for you, if she's not picking the shoes up from the post office. I believe that Paypal will require a proof of delivery (not posting), which is usually availbale online (not sure how it works with international shipping) in order to issue refund to you. I had similar experience and never got my refund back



OMG you never got your refund ??

Ladies, thanks to everyone for your support !

On my case, UPDATE :
yesterday tracking showed seller picked up the shoes and last night she sent me my money back via paypal but I don't know how she proceeded because the claim is still going... she did not even took the time to email me or anything so I guess I should cancel the claim, what do you ladies think ?


----------



## poppyseed

PetitColibri said:


> OMG you never got your refund ??
> 
> Ladies, thanks to everyone for your support !
> 
> On my case, UPDATE :
> yesterday tracking showed seller picked up the shoes and last night she sent me my money back via paypal but I don't know how she proceeded because the claim is still going... she did not even took the time to email me or anything so I guess I should cancel the claim, what do you ladies think ?


 

That's great news!I would say if you're sure the money is in your Paypal account, then I would cancel the claim. Given her terrible attitude, I would not rush though.


----------



## laleeza

PetitColibri said:


> OMG you never got your refund ??
> 
> Ladies, thanks to everyone for your support !
> 
> On my case, UPDATE :
> yesterday tracking showed seller picked up the shoes and last night she sent me my money back via paypal but I don't know how she proceeded because the claim is still going... she did not even took the time to email me or anything so I guess I should cancel the claim, what do you ladies think ?



I wouldn't cancel it - once they see the buyer has issued a refund they should close the case. I believe so anyway


----------



## jenayb

PetitColibri said:


> OMG you never got your refund ??
> 
> Ladies, thanks to everyone for your support !
> 
> On my case, UPDATE :
> yesterday tracking showed seller picked up the shoes and last night she sent me my money back via paypal but I don't know how she proceeded because the claim is still going... she did not even took the time to email me or anything so I guess I should cancel the claim, what do you ladies think ?



Take your money and run, but do NOT cancel.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chanel*liz said:


> Omg, how precious is she!!!!



thank you  i am pretty much in love with her.


----------



## Dessye

PetitColibri said:


> OMG you never got your refund ??
> 
> Ladies, thanks to everyone for your support !
> 
> On my case, UPDATE :
> yesterday tracking showed seller picked up the shoes and last night she sent me my money back via paypal but I don't know how she proceeded because the claim is still going... she did not even took the time to email me or anything so I guess I should cancel the claim, what do you ladies think ?


 
That's FANTASTIC!!!   I'm so happy for you.  If the money is literally back in your PayPal account, then it's safe to cancel the claim but only do so when you get the email from PayPal or eBay.


----------



## Dessye

Congrats, *jesh* and *AEGIS*!!!  I was a bit behind in this thread :shame:


----------



## AEGIS

^thanks


reading conlaw w/my maggies.  i am determined to walk gracefully for hours, yes, hours in these shoes


----------



## shontel

jamidee said:


> Well, I envy the one week jury trial, but all that other stuff?! Not so much!
> 
> Hope you feel better! sounds rough!
> 
> If you want a tip, drink liquid colloidal silver. It's a natural antibiotic. When I get sick, I drink the bottle and am better. Also, take probiotics. It's also a natural antibiotic and helps your immune system fight. Anyhoo, Dr. Jami is signing off.. bye


 
GREAT NEWS LADIES! I WON MY TRIAL!!! On my MOTION FOR DIRECTED VERDICT too!!  Defense Verdict! Jury Dismissed!! Woo Hoo!!!! (Oh, and I am no longer sick! Surely the probiotics had something to do with my speedy recovery.) Time to celebrate with a new pair of Loubies!


----------



## jamidee

shontel said:


> GREAT NEWS LADIES! I WON MY TRIAL!!! On my MOTION FOR DIRECTED VERDICT too!!  Defense Verdict! Jury Dismissed!! Woo Hoo!!!! (Oh, and I am no longer sick! Surely the probiotics had something to do with my speedy recovery.) Time to celebrate with a new pair of Loubies!


You go girl!!


----------



## laleeza

shontel said:


> GREAT NEWS LADIES! I WON MY TRIAL!!! On my MOTION FOR DIRECTED VERDICT too!!  Defense Verdict! Jury Dismissed!! Woo Hoo!!!! (Oh, and I am no longer sick! Surely the probiotics had something to do with my speedy recovery.) Time to celebrate with a new pair of Loubies!



Yay!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

Did anyone else get the invite from barneys for the private cocktail party/book signing with LOUBOUTIN himself next week?!?!! its in LA


----------



## chacci1

chanel*liz said:


> Did anyone else get the invite from barneys for the private cocktail party/book signing with LOUBOUTIN himself next week?!?!! its in LA



I got the NYC invite and may attend if my schedule permits.  I RSVP'D and now keeping my fingers crossed that I can make it. Are you going?


----------



## chanel*liz

chacci1 said:
			
		

> I got the NYC invite and may attend if my schedule permits.  I RSVP'D and now keeping my fingers crossed that I can make it. Are you going?



Yes! Im so excited!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chacci1 said:


> I got the NYC invite and may attend if my schedule permits.  I RSVP'D and now keeping my fingers crossed that I can make it. Are you going?



When is the NYC one? How would one go about getting invited?????


----------



## beagly911

PetitColibri said:


> OMG you never got your refund ??
> 
> Ladies, thanks to everyone for your support !
> 
> On my case, UPDATE :
> yesterday tracking showed seller picked up the shoes and last night she sent me my money back via paypal but I don't know how she proceeded because the claim is still going... she did not even took the time to email me or anything so I guess I should cancel the claim, what do you ladies think ?


 
Oh I'm so glad that things have worked out, but don't cancel the claim - the claim will follow the seller and be a warning for other buyers!  I'm so glad you're getting you money back!!!


----------



## beagly911

shontel said:


> GREAT NEWS LADIES! I WON MY TRIAL!!! On my MOTION FOR DIRECTED VERDICT too!!  Defense Verdict! Jury Dismissed!! Woo Hoo!!!! (Oh, and I am no longer sick! Surely the probiotics had something to do with my speedy recovery.) Time to celebrate with a new pair of Loubies!


Way to go shontel...can't wait to see your victory shoes!!!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> it's in Boston actually. 25 minutes outside of the city.
> 
> 
> 
> haha he looks so unhappy but so cute as a frog.
> 
> 
> 
> i hope your surgery goes well
> 
> 
> 
> feel better honey
> 
> 
> 
> oh dear god. something i just purchased was lost in the mail. sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am not a proponent of violence but i want to punch that seller for you!!


 
Boston...NNNOOO, I so want to meet you before you go!!  I know you have been looking at Boston for some time, I wish you and your DH the best of luck!!  Boston is a great city!


----------



## laleeza

chacci1 said:


> I got the NYC invite and may attend if my schedule permits.  I RSVP'D and now keeping my fingers crossed that I can make it. Are you going?



Omg take me with you :help:


----------



## ochie

chanel*liz said:


> Did anyone else get the invite from barneys for the private cocktail party/book signing with LOUBOUTIN himself next week?!?!! its in LA



are you sure? I didn't get the invite  I should ask my SA..


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

laleeza said:


> Omg take me with you :help:



I'm not kidding, I would LOVE!! to go too. If anyone has a way to get an extra +1


----------



## laleeza

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I'm not kidding, I would LOVE!! to go too. If anyone has a way to get an extra +1



I know! I wonder if he's gonna do any shoe signing or if it's books only


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

laleeza said:


> I know! I wonder if he's gonna do any shoe signing or if it's books only



I'd go for either!!!  Seriously, if anyone knows how to get an invitation please PM me.


----------



## jamidee

are there going to be any signings elsewhere?


----------



## chacci1

laleeza said:


> Omg take me with you :help:





LamborghiniGirl said:


> When is the NYC one? How would one go about getting invited?????



I don't really know how one gets invited. I assumed it was bc Ive bought several louboutins from Barney's?  I would love to take you all with me!  The only problem is I'm still trying to figure out if i can make it myself!  Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## chacci1

chanel*liz said:


> Yes! Im so excited!



I'm so hoping I can make it!!!  It sounds like it will be soooo much fun and the chance to meet Louboutin is seriously a dream come true!


----------



## chanel*liz

ochie said:


> are you sure? I didn't get the invite  I should ask my SA..


yeah... im sure  i dont know ask your SA.. i got my invite in the mail today


----------



## chanel*liz

the invite says: rosie huntington whiteley, lucy liu, monet mazur, cameron silver and dita von teese will be there for a private cocktail party and book signing with christian louboutin
to celebrate 20 years anniversay and the new book: christian louboutin

at barneys new york in LA.


----------



## laleeza

chacci1 said:


> I don't really know how one gets invited. I assumed it was bc Ive bought several louboutins from Barney's?  I would love to take you all with me!  The only problem is I'm still trying to figure out if i can make it myself!  Keeping my fingers crossed!



I'm sure that's why- I haven't bought any from Barney's.
I hope you can make it tho!


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> yeah... im sure  i dont know ask your SA.. i got my invite in the mail today



Lol @ are you sure. Have fun Liz! I'm pretty sure you're gonna look better than most there. Take pics!


----------



## laleeza

chanel*liz said:


> the invite says: rosie huntington whiteley, lucy liu, monet mazur, cameron silver and dita von teese will be there for a private cocktail party and book signing with christian louboutin
> to celebrate 20 years anniversay and the new book: christian louboutin
> 
> at barneys new york in LA.



Lucky duck! You must get pics and have fun! That will be awesome!


----------



## beagly911

So envious!!  I wish I could be at either event!!


----------



## beagly911

OOHHH I am not ready for SNOW!!!  Such a bad four letter word!!  Already have close to an inch on the grass....crud!!!


----------



## whimsic

OMG Mistoooooooooooooooooo heart:

She should absolutely be a taco!!!

And piggy looks adorable in the pumkin costume!





LamborghiniGirl said:


> alright ladies, time to give me your input!  what should misto be for halloween?!!
> 
> a) taco
> b) piggy
> c) froggie
> 
> let me know what you think!


----------



## whimsic

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Does anybody know what styles are going to make the sale and when the sale officially starts?




I'm bumping this post because I'm interested in the answer 



And you lucky ladies!! I wish I can crash the CL party


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> I don't really know how one gets invited. I assumed it was bc Ive bought several louboutins from Barney's?  I would love to take you all with me!  The only problem is I'm still trying to figure out if i can make it myself!  Keeping my fingers crossed!



I spend a LOT at Barneys and didn't get an invite, so who knows what determined who received it.


----------



## chanel*liz

it's the weekend of Louboutin invites!! i just got another Louboutin invite from my local CL boutique for an anniversary party hosted by kristen bell for november 10th!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chanel*liz said:


> it's the weekend of Louboutin invites!! i just got another Louboutin invite from my local CL boutique for an anniversary party hosted by kristen bell for november 10th!!



west coast living seems so much more glamorous right now than east coast living in boston


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> I spend a LOT at Barneys and didn't get an invite, so who knows what determined who received it.



Hmmmm. Now I'm really stumped. I have no idea????


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> west coast living seems so much more glamorous right now than east coast living in boston



Tell me about it. But east coast glamour beats deep south glamour anyday!


----------



## ochie

chanel*liz said:


> it's the weekend of Louboutin invites!! i just got another Louboutin invite from my local CL boutique for an anniversary party hosted by kristen bell for november 10th!!



Just got my invites too! are you going?


----------



## chanel*liz

ochie said:


> Just got my invites too! are you going?


 
for the Barneys or the boutique one? for Barneys 100% yes for boutique not sure..


----------



## Cityfashionista

I need to contact my Barneys SA about an invite now that I'm in NYC. I hope I can get one.


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> it's the weekend of Louboutin invites!! i just got another Louboutin invite from my local CL boutique for an anniversary party hosted by kristen bell for november 10th!!




awesome blossom! have fun! what are you going to wear?


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> awesome blossom! have fun! what are you going to wear?


 
 i dont know i think this calls for a shopping trip and a new pair of CL's!!


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> i dont know i think this calls for a shopping trip and a new pair of CL's!!




  yaay!!

you don't wear pants a lot...maybe you could do a skinny leg trouser? maybe a masculine look?  it would be a different look for you.


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> yaay!!
> 
> you don't wear pants a lot...maybe you could do a skinny leg trouser? maybe a masculine look? it would be a different look for you.


 
i just bought a pair of leather leggings.. i was thinking maybe those with a chiffon tie neck blouse?  and maybe paired with a maggie!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chanel*liz said:


> i just bought a pair of leather leggings.. i was thinking maybe those with a chiffon tie neck blouse?  and maybe paired with a maggie!



i am so jealous right now!  of your leggings and the book signing and the new CL's  i wish i could make the NYC event, but it is mid-week and I can't manage that trip with all the work piled up. take pics please!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i am so jealous right now!  of your leggings and the book signing and the new CL's  i wish i could make the NYC event, but it is mid-week and I can't manage that trip with all the work piled up. take pics please!!!


 
of course!! i will take lots of pics and you will feel like you were right there also!


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> i just bought a pair of leather leggings.. i was thinking maybe those with a chiffon tie neck blouse?  and maybe paired with a maggie!



yes!! great contrast of masculine and feminine.  purse?


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> yes!! great contrast of masculine and feminine. purse?


 birkin or kelly?


----------



## jamidee

chanel*liz said:


> birkin or kelly?



Birkin... and stick me in it. I wanna go!!


----------



## chanel*liz

jamidee said:


> Birkin... and stick me in it. I wanna go!!


 
hehe  if you lived here i would totally!!


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> birkin or kelly?




i had to go look  up the difference  not an H girl.

idk which one you have that is gray--but that looks great w/the maggies....but the blue one could add such a great pop of color.... what color is the blouse?


----------



## pixiesparkle

chanel*liz said:


> birkin or kelly?


Kelly!! I think birkin might be a bit too heavy, depending on the size and with the kelly you can wear it on your shoulder if you wish to


----------



## AEGIS

ochie said:


> Just got my invites too! are you going?




i just went through your thread when you first met him. how lovely!


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> I spend a LOT at Barneys and didn't get an invite, so who knows what determined who received it.




you're in AZ though right? Maybe he is not coming to your state.


----------



## ochie

AEGIS said:


> i just went through your thread when you first met him. how lovely!



Thank you!   I hope I can meet him again this Nov 1..


----------



## ochie

chanel*liz said:


> for the Barneys or the boutique one? for Barneys 100% yes for boutique not sure..



I am also going to the boutique, but im not sure about Barneys, i am still waiting to hear from my SA. I would love to meet him again..


----------



## jamidee

ochie said:


> I am also going to the boutique, but im not sure about Barneys, i am still waiting to hear from my SA. I would love to meet him again..



I just looked at your thread when you met him! He's so adorable. I'm saving myself for him.:kiss:


----------



## ochie

jamidee said:


> I just looked at your thread when you met him! He's so adorable. I'm saving myself for him.:kiss:






 Thanks!  He is really adorable and very nice! cross your fingers for me for the book signing, I hope I can make it..


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> you're in AZ though right? Maybe he is not coming to your state.



Hmm. I didn't think it was based on state, but that's a good call.


----------



## aoqtpi

jamidee said:


> Tell me about it. But east coast glamour beats deep south glamour anyday!



Which also beats Canadian east coast "glamour"


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> i just bought a pair of leather leggings.. i was thinking maybe those with a chiffon tie neck blouse?  and maybe paired with a maggie!



Sounds fab! Maggies would go wonderfully with that outfit!

Side note: I love Kristin Bell! So jealous you get to meet her and the Msr!


----------



## pixiesparkle

oh you ladies in the US are so lucky
My SA told me earlier in the year that Msr.L might be coming to Australia in Dec because he wasn't here for the opening of the boutique last year . It's November now and they haven't heard anything about it already so it seems he's not coming over at all


----------



## Doglover1610

Hi ladies!

I have a pair of grey flannel NS.....but I'm at a loss as to how to incorporate it into my work wardrobe. I managed to come up with:

Red top/white top/black top, grey skirt/pants, CLs
Grey top, black skirt pants, CLs

As you can see I'm rather safe when it comes to mixing colors. Can you suggest anything? If you have pics that would totally help


----------



## AEGIS

i frequently use gray as a neutral instead of black, in fact i prefer it.

i love gray and purple/plum/aubergine/dark red/pink/cream/green/blue...you get the point.  gray imo can be used w/any color and it adds a nice surprise as opposed to black which is very predictable. i haven't found a color that does not work w/gray.

so wear your gray simples and gray skirt w/a top that is colorful and even a wonderful pattern since your skirt/shoes will likely be neutrals

hth!




Doglover1610 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I have a pair of grey flannel NS.....but I'm at a loss as to how to incorporate it into my work wardrobe. I managed to come up with:
> 
> Red top/white top/black top, grey skirt/pants, CLs
> Grey top, black skirt pants, CLs
> 
> As you can see I'm rather safe when it comes to mixing colors. Can you suggest anything? If you have pics that would totally help


----------



## Doglover1610

AEGIS said:


> i frequently use gray as a neutral instead of black, in fact i prefer it.
> 
> i love gray and purple/plum/aubergine/dark red/pink/cream/green/blue...you get the point.  gray imo can be used w/any color and it adds a nice surprise as opposed to black which is very predictable. i haven't found a color that does not work w/gray.
> 
> so wear your gray simples and gray skirt w/a top that is colorful and even a wonderful pattern since your skirt/shoes will likely be neutrals
> 
> hth!



I have a lot of the colors you mentioned - but I'm ashamed to say I picked the colors to suit the soles


----------



## AEGIS

Doglover1610 said:


> I have a lot of the colors you mentioned - but I'm ashamed to say I picked the colors to suit the soles




hahaha ur so silly


----------



## shontel

Ok girls.  I am PISSED! Literally PISSED! I took my Balota 150s (my current Avatar) to the cobbler to be resoled.  Not only did they resole them, but they also PAINTED the PLATFORM AND THE HEEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They painted it silver! It looks like the lumiere metallic silver, but its nowhere NEAR the silver of the original shoe! The original silver is a high gloss, reflective silver! But now, its just a dull almost grey paint cover up!!!!! :cry: I dont know what to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OMG! I dont know what to do!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

shontel said:


> Ok girls.  I am PISSED! Literally PISSED! I took my Balota 150s (my current Avatar) to the cobbler to be resoled.  Not only did they resole them, but they also PAINTED the PLATFORM AND THE HEEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They painted it silver! It looks like the lumiere metallic silver, but its nowhere NEAR the silver of the original shoe! The original silver is a high gloss, reflective silver! But now, its just a dull almost grey paint cover up!!!!! :cry: I dont know what to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OMG! I dont know what to do!!!!!!!!!!!



OMG... WHAT?!?


----------



## jenayb

shontel said:


> Ok girls.  I am PISSED! Literally PISSED! I took my Balota 150s (my current Avatar) to the cobbler to be resoled.  Not only did they resole them, but they also PAINTED the PLATFORM AND THE HEEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They painted it silver! It looks like the lumiere metallic silver, but its nowhere NEAR the silver of the original shoe! The original silver is a high gloss, reflective silver! But now, its just a dull almost grey paint cover up!!!!! :cry: I dont know what to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OMG! I dont know what to do!!!!!!!!!!!



Uh, I'm going to assume you did not ask them to paint the heel/platform. 

Can you please post pics? 

What did you say when you picked them up? I'm not sure if I'm just being unrealistic, but they owe you the full retail of the shoe in my mind.


----------



## AEGIS

shontel said:


> Ok girls.  I am PISSED! Literally PISSED! I took my Balota 150s (my current Avatar) to the cobbler to be resoled.  Not only did they resole them, but they also PAINTED the PLATFORM AND THE HEEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They painted it silver! It looks like the lumiere metallic silver, but its nowhere NEAR the silver of the original shoe! The original silver is a high gloss, reflective silver! But now, its just a dull almost grey paint cover up!!!!! :cry: I dont know what to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OMG! I dont know what to do!!!!!!!!!!!




why the :censor: would they do that?!


----------



## chanel*liz

jenaywins said:


> Uh, I'm going to assume you did not ask them to paint the heel/platform.
> 
> Can you please post pics?
> 
> What did you say when you picked them up? I'm not sure if I'm just being unrealistic, but they owe you the full retail of the shoe in my mind.



Ita!!


----------



## aoqtpi

AEGIS said:


> *why the :censor: would they do that?!*



x2!!! WTF!


----------



## shontel

Girls-I'm in GREAT despair! I honestly am at a loss about this entire situation! 

Janey & Aegis- I took the shoes in to get vibram installed--THAT'S IT!!! I absolutely DID NOT ask them to paint ANYTHING!! I have only worn these Balotas ONCE! The receipt $1200 was in the BOX still so they KNEW this was not a pair of shoes for their arts and craft project!!!

When I picked them up, I said "WTF?! What is this?! Why did you paint the platform???" They said, "We sometimes have to repaint the platform when we add vibram." I was like, "What?" Honestly, confused. We went back and forth. I didn't want to make a scene. 

Now that I have inspected them more, I see they painted not only the platform, but also the entire heel! They just played arts and crafts with a $1200 pair of shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!! Are you FRIGGIN killin me?!?!?

Here are before pictures (notice the high gloss, metallic, reflective in light platform and heel. They are a different color than the actual shoe.)







Here are the after runied pictures  (they are a dull non-reflective flat grey, same color as shoes, horrible bobo the clown shoes!!)  Even the PAINT is not consistent. There are areas where you can see that they allowed the paint's drip (like tear) dry as is. Also, the paint is shown at the bottom of the shoe in the creases. Its even a horrible PAINT job! They look like Homie the Clown, Bobo the Clown, UGLY HORRIBLE FAKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I'm gonna be sick... 










I am thinking my only options are to tell them to restore them to their original state (which I doubt they can) or tell them to pay me $1200. Otherwise, I will have to sue them in small claims court. Are there any other options, Ladies???????  Has anyone ever had a similar situation?  Do they companies have insurance for this sort of thing? 



chanel*liz said:


> OMG... WHAT?!?


 


jenaywins said:


> Uh, I'm going to assume you did not ask them to paint the heel/platform.
> 
> Can you please post pics?
> 
> What did you say when you picked them up? I'm not sure if I'm just being unrealistic, but they owe you the full retail of the shoe in my mind.


 


AEGIS said:


> why the :censor: would they do that?!


 


chanel*liz said:


> Ita!!


 


aoqtpi said:


> x2!!! WTF!


----------



## jamidee

shontel said:


> Girls-I'm in GREAT despair! I honestly am at a loss about this entire situation!
> 
> Janey & Aegis- I took the shoes in to get vibram installed--THAT'S IT!!! I absolutely DID NOT ask them to paint ANYTHING!! I have only worn these Balotas ONCE! The receipt $1200 was in the BOX still so they KNEW this was not a pair of shoes for their arts and craft project!!!
> 
> When I picked them up, I said "WTF?! What is this?! Why did you paint the platform???" They said, "We sometimes have to repaint the platform when we add vibram." I was like, "What?" Honestly, confused. We went back and forth. I didn't want to make a scene.
> 
> Now that I have inspected them more, I see they painted not only the platform, but also the entire heel! They just played arts and crafts with a $1200 pair of shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!! Are you FRIGGIN killin me?!?!?
> 
> Here are before pictures (notice the high gloss, metallic, reflective in light platform and heel. They are a different color than the actual shoe.)
> 
> View attachment 1515426
> 
> 
> View attachment 1515427
> 
> 
> Here are the after runied pictures  (they are a dull non-reflective flat grey, same color as shoes, horrible bobo the clown shoes!!)  Even the PAINT is not consistent. There are areas where you can see that they allowed the paint's drip (like tear) dry as is. Also, the paint is shown at the bottom of the shoe in the creases. Its even a horrible PAINT job! They look like Homie the Clown, Bobo the Clown, UGLY HORRIBLE FAKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm gonna be sick...
> 
> View attachment 1515429
> 
> 
> View attachment 1515430
> 
> 
> View attachment 1515431
> 
> 
> I am thinking my only options are to tell them to restore them to their original state (which I doubt they can) or tell them to pay me $1200. Otherwise, I will have to sue them in small claims court. Are there any other options, Ladies???????  Has anyone ever had a similar situation?  Do they companies have insurance for this sort of thing?



Wow. This is making my stomach sick and it's not even my shoes. I agree with Jenay. I think they own you full retail of the shoes considering you didn't ask them to paint the shoes. WHY WOULD THEY HAVE TO PAINT THEM WHEN THEY VIBRAM!? What do they do when they vibram a leather pair? Paint the leather? That sounds ridic. What it sounds like to me is they somehow messed up and tried to fix a mistake. Regardless, they own you retail. I've never had this happen to me (I won't let go of my babies long enough to send them to the cobbler), but I wish you luck and hope someone can help you better than I can!


----------



## Cityfashionista

shontel said:


> Girls-I'm in GREAT despair! I honestly am at a loss about this entire situation!
> 
> Janey & Aegis- I took the shoes in to get vibram installed--THAT'S IT!!! I absolutely DID NOT ask them to paint ANYTHING!! I have only worn these Balotas ONCE! The receipt $1200 was in the BOX still so they KNEW this was not a pair of shoes for their arts and craft project!!!
> 
> When I picked them up, I said "WTF?! What is this?! Why did you paint the platform???" They said, "We sometimes have to repaint the platform when we add vibram." I was like, "What?" Honestly, confused. We went back and forth. I didn't want to make a scene.
> 
> Now that I have inspected them more, I see they painted not only the platform, but also the entire heel! They just played arts and crafts with a $1200 pair of shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!! Are you FRIGGIN killin me?!?!?
> 
> Here are before pictures (notice the high gloss, metallic, reflective in light platform and heel. They are a different color than the actual shoe.)
> 
> View attachment 1515426
> 
> 
> View attachment 1515427
> 
> 
> Here are the after runied pictures  (they are a dull non-reflective flat grey, same color as shoes, horrible bobo the clown shoes!!)  Even the PAINT is not consistent. There are areas where you can see that they allowed the paint's drip (like tear) dry as is. Also, the paint is shown at the bottom of the shoe in the creases. Its even a horrible PAINT job! They look like Homie the Clown, Bobo the Clown, UGLY HORRIBLE FAKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm gonna be sick...
> 
> View attachment 1515429
> 
> 
> View attachment 1515430
> 
> 
> View attachment 1515431
> 
> 
> I am thinking my only options are to tell them to restore them to their original state (which I doubt they can) or tell them to pay me $1200. Otherwise, I will have to sue them in small claims court. Are there any other options, Ladies???????  Has anyone ever had a similar situation?  Do they companies have insurance for this sort of thing?



Wow! That's all kinds of horrible!

I'm so sorry. 

I agree with the others. They owe you retail.


----------



## Cityfashionista

I got my invite.


----------



## ochie

Cityfashionista said:


> I got my invite.



congrats!


----------



## Cityfashionista

ochie said:


> congrats!





If I go tomorrow ( I didn't want to buy the book) I will ask about the LA signing then.


----------



## ochie

Cityfashionista said:


> If I go tomorrow ( I didn't want to buy the book) I will ask about the LA signing then.



why? get the book its stunning and worth it! yes please ask them for me please


----------



## Cityfashionista

ochie said:


> why? get the book its stunning and worth it! yes please ask them for me please



I just wasn't that interested in the book but if I go tomorrow I have to buy it.


----------



## chanel*liz

Shontel that looks horrible!!!! If they don't refund you $1200 or fix it, you will have to sue in small claims!!!!


----------



## ochie

Cityfashionista said:


> I just wasn't that interested in the book but if I go tomorrow I have to buy it.



ok! I would love to see pictures from the event so if you go! please take a lot of pictures for us! its tomorrow right?


----------



## Cityfashionista

ochie said:


> ok! I would love to see pictures from the event so if you go! please take a lot of pictures for us! its tomorrow right?




Yeah here in NYC its tomorrow.

I will most likely go. It isn't very far from me.


----------



## ntntgo

shontel said:


> Girls-I'm in GREAT despair! I honestly am at a loss about this entire situation!
> 
> Janey & Aegis- I took the shoes in to get vibram installed--THAT'S IT!!! I absolutely DID NOT ask them to paint ANYTHING!! I have only worn these Balotas ONCE! The receipt $1200 was in the BOX still so they KNEW this was not a pair of shoes for their arts and craft project!!!
> 
> When I picked them up, I said "WTF?! What is this?! Why did you paint the platform???" They said, "We sometimes have to repaint the platform when we add vibram." I was like, "What?" Honestly, confused. We went back and forth. I didn't want to make a scene.
> 
> Now that I have inspected them more, I see they painted not only the platform, but also the entire heel! They just played arts and crafts with a $1200 pair of shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!! Are you FRIGGIN killin me?!?!?
> 
> Here are before pictures (notice the high gloss, metallic, reflective in light platform and heel. They are a different color than the actual shoe.)
> 
> View attachment 1515426
> 
> 
> View attachment 1515427
> 
> 
> Here are the after runied pictures (they are a dull non-reflective flat grey, same color as shoes, horrible bobo the clown shoes!!) Even the PAINT is not consistent. There are areas where you can see that they allowed the paint's drip (like tear) dry as is. Also, the paint is shown at the bottom of the shoe in the creases. Its even a horrible PAINT job! They look like Homie the Clown, Bobo the Clown, UGLY HORRIBLE FAKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm gonna be sick...
> 
> View attachment 1515429
> 
> 
> View attachment 1515430
> 
> 
> View attachment 1515431
> 
> 
> I am thinking my only options are to tell them to restore them to their original state (which I doubt they can) or tell them to pay me $1200. Otherwise, I will have to sue them in small claims court. Are there any other options, Ladies??????? Has anyone ever had a similar situation? Do they companies have insurance for this sort of thing?


 
Ok, I got your PM.  This is a travesty.  Call me.  I'm going to have you send them to me and I'll take them to my cobbler.  If they can be fixed, he can fix them.  If not, I'll tell him not to touch them and you're going to have to file in small claims court but I can at least get him to put it in writing that they can't be fixed.  If your cobbler has insurance, then we'll get him to file a claim.

If you want to get them in today's mail, just send them.  If you send them UPS ground, they'll be here tomorrow.  Otherwise, if you want to make the drive, come here and we'll go together.

Meanwhile, I'll track down another pair.  Did I get those or did you?  If I did, do you remember where I got them?

Just call me and we'll figure it out.


----------



## Dessye

shontel said:


> Girls-I'm in GREAT despair! I honestly am at a loss about this entire situation!
> 
> Janey & Aegis- I took the shoes in to get vibram installed--THAT'S IT!!! I absolutely DID NOT ask them to paint ANYTHING!! I have only worn these Balotas ONCE! The receipt $1200 was in the BOX still so they KNEW this was not a pair of shoes for their arts and craft project!!!
> 
> When I picked them up, I said "WTF?! What is this?! Why did you paint the platform???" They said, "We sometimes have to repaint the platform when we add vibram." I was like, "What?" Honestly, confused. We went back and forth. I didn't want to make a scene.
> 
> Now that I have inspected them more, I see they painted not only the platform, but also the entire heel! They just played arts and crafts with a $1200 pair of shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!! Are you FRIGGIN killin me?!?!?
> 
> Here are before pictures (notice the high gloss, metallic, reflective in light platform and heel. They are a different color than the actual shoe.)
> 
> View attachment 1515426
> 
> 
> View attachment 1515427
> 
> 
> Here are the after runied pictures  (they are a dull non-reflective flat grey, same color as shoes, horrible bobo the clown shoes!!)  Even the PAINT is not consistent. There are areas where you can see that they allowed the paint's drip (like tear) dry as is. Also, the paint is shown at the bottom of the shoe in the creases. Its even a horrible PAINT job! They look like Homie the Clown, Bobo the Clown, UGLY HORRIBLE FAKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm gonna be sick...
> 
> View attachment 1515429
> 
> 
> View attachment 1515430
> 
> 
> View attachment 1515431
> 
> 
> I am thinking my only options are to tell them to restore them to their original state (which I doubt they can) or tell them to pay me $1200. Otherwise, I will have to sue them in small claims court. Are there any other options, Ladies???????  Has anyone ever had a similar situation?  Do they companies have insurance for this sort of thing?



Absolutely ridiculous!!!   I agree that they owe you retail.  I doubt they will agree to this though so if you have the energy to fight them in small claims court then I would.  I can just imagine what happened: they Vibramed the sole but nicked the platform specchio during the process so they had to paint it to cover it up.  They also had to paint the heel because otherwise it would look more horrible than it already does...

Who did you take the shoes to?  I would tell them that you are extremely disappointed with their shoddy work and that you will be telling your friends about this more than unfortunately incident.  It's a HUGE deal to ruin $1200+ shoes.  I would also mention that you know the reason they painted the platform and heel and that it was rather shady of them to do so in order to cover up their mistake.  It's true that it will be hard to prove that it was a mistake that caused them to paint over it but I think that if you can prove that you didn't ask them to paint the platform and heel you'll win.  AND I would go back to the cobbler ASAP and demand that they give you a photocopy of the original order (before they think of adding that you asked them to paint the platform/heel).

I am SO sorry this is happening to you!   Many hugs to you!  and good luck!


----------



## jenayb

chanel*liz said:


> Shontel that looks horrible!!!! If they don't refund you $1200 or fix it, you will have to sue in small claims!!!!


 
Absolutely agree. I'm sorry, *Shontel*, but they made your shoes look like cheap fakes. 

Handle them!!!!! They owe you!!!


----------



## laleeza

shontel said:


> Girls-I'm in GREAT despair! I honestly am at a loss about this entire situation!
> 
> Janey & Aegis- I took the shoes in to get vibram installed--THAT'S IT!!! I absolutely DID NOT ask them to paint ANYTHING!! I have only worn these Balotas ONCE! The receipt $1200 was in the BOX still so they KNEW this was not a pair of shoes for their arts and craft project!!!
> 
> When I picked them up, I said "WTF?! What is this?! Why did you paint the platform???" They said, "We sometimes have to repaint the platform when we add vibram." I was like, "What?" Honestly, confused. We went back and forth. I didn't want to make a scene.
> 
> Now that I have inspected them more, I see they painted not only the platform, but also the entire heel! They just played arts and crafts with a $1200 pair of shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!! Are you FRIGGIN killin me?!?!?
> 
> Here are before pictures (notice the high gloss, metallic, reflective in light platform and heel. They are a different color than the actual shoe.)
> 
> View attachment 1515426
> 
> 
> View attachment 1515427
> 
> 
> Here are the after runied pictures  (they are a dull non-reflective flat grey, same color as shoes, horrible bobo the clown shoes!!)  Even the PAINT is not consistent. There are areas where you can see that they allowed the paint's drip (like tear) dry as is. Also, the paint is shown at the bottom of the shoe in the creases. Its even a horrible PAINT job! They look like Homie the Clown, Bobo the Clown, UGLY HORRIBLE FAKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm gonna be sick...
> 
> View attachment 1515429
> 
> 
> View attachment 1515430
> 
> 
> View attachment 1515431
> 
> 
> I am thinking my only options are to tell them to restore them to their original state (which I doubt they can) or tell them to pay me $1200. Otherwise, I will have to sue them in small claims court. Are there any other options, Ladies???????  Has anyone ever had a similar situation?  Do they companies have insurance for this sort of thing?



What a :censor: nightmare!! I'm so sorry sweetie!! Looks like you got some good advice. Definitely handle your business!


----------



## NANI1972

shontel said:


> Girls-I'm in GREAT despair! I honestly am at a loss about this entire situation!
> 
> Janey & Aegis- I took the shoes in to get vibram installed--THAT'S IT!!! I absolutely DID NOT ask them to paint ANYTHING!! I have only worn these Balotas ONCE! The receipt $1200 was in the BOX still so they KNEW this was not a pair of shoes for their arts and craft project!!!
> 
> When I picked them up, I said "WTF?! What is this?! Why did you paint the platform???" They said, "We sometimes have to repaint the platform when we add vibram." I was like, "What?" Honestly, confused. We went back and forth. I didn't want to make a scene.
> 
> Now that I have inspected them more, I see they painted not only the platform, but also the entire heel! They just played arts and crafts with a $1200 pair of shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!! Are you FRIGGIN killin me?!?!?
> 
> Here are before pictures (notice the high gloss, metallic, reflective in light platform and heel. They are a different color than the actual shoe.)
> 
> View attachment 1515426
> 
> 
> View attachment 1515427
> 
> 
> Here are the after runied pictures  (they are a dull non-reflective flat grey, same color as shoes, horrible bobo the clown shoes!!)  Even the PAINT is not consistent. There are areas where you can see that they allowed the paint's drip (like tear) dry as is. Also, the paint is shown at the bottom of the shoe in the creases. Its even a horrible PAINT job! They look like Homie the Clown, Bobo the Clown, UGLY HORRIBLE FAKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm gonna be sick...
> 
> View attachment 1515429
> 
> 
> View attachment 1515430
> 
> 
> View attachment 1515431
> 
> 
> I am thinking my only options are to tell them to restore them to their original state (which I doubt they can) or tell them to pay me $1200. Otherwise, I will have to sue them in small claims court. Are there any other options, Ladies???????  Has anyone ever had a similar situation?  Do they companies have insurance for this sort of thing?


So sorry this happened to you. I know what it feels like to have your shoes ruined by a cobbler. The fact that they did this without your permission is unacceptable. I gather that they ruined the specchio when they were putting on the vibrams.

I do believe that MM7 would be able to replace the specchio, however it will not be cheap and shipping to and from is expensive. The cobbler should be responsible for the cost in repairs from MM7. You should email MM7 get a price and forward the email to the cobbler and tell them that they need to do right by you. 
GL!


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh Shontel, I'm sick looking at the mess the cobbler made of your shoes. It does seem that they might have damaged the platform and thought they could cover it up with that nasty paint job.


----------



## whimsic

Doglover1610 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies!
> 
> I have a pair of grey flannel NS.....but I'm at a loss as to how to incorporate it into my work wardrobe. I managed to come up with:
> 
> Red top/white top/black top, grey skirt/pants, CLs
> Grey top, black skirt pants, CLs
> 
> As you can see I'm rather safe when it comes to mixing colors. Can you suggest anything? If you have pics that would totally help



These are gorgyy  they go with almost everything! 

Did u consider a purple dress?


----------



## whimsic

Omg shontel!! They look awful!! I also think they botched up the vibramming and tried to cover it up!

I have nothing to add, the ladies have been very helpful with their advice.. But they should certainly either 1) restore it to its original state, 2) reimburse you the entire cost, 3) pay for the repairs at another cobbler.. 

Please keep us updated. *hugs*


----------



## Doglover1610

Hey ladies I need an opinion!

Could the heel damage be fixed on these shoes?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sexy-Christ...men_s_Shoes&hash=item45fe1e65e7#ht_500wt_1196

They're very cute but I live nowhere close to a great cobbler


----------



## jenayb

Doglover1610 said:


> Hey ladies I need an opinion!
> 
> Could the heel damage be fixed on these shoes?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sexy-Christ...men_s_Shoes&hash=item45fe1e65e7#ht_500wt_1196
> 
> They're very cute but I live nowhere close to a great cobbler



MM7 could fix them.


----------



## Doglover1610

jenaywins said:


> MM7 could fix them.



Jenay I just realized I private messaged you instead of quoting - DOH!

Anyway can you tell me more about MM7?


----------



## jenayb

Doglover1610 said:


> Jenay I just realized I private messaged you instead of quoting - DOH!
> 
> Anyway can you tell me more about MM7?





http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-official-cl-repairs-rubber-soles-551998.html


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> Absolutely ridiculous!!!   I agree that they owe you retail.  I doubt they will agree to this though so if you have the energy to fight them in small claims court then I would. * I can just imagine what happened: they Vibramed the sole but nicked the platform specchio during the process so they had to paint it to cover it up.  They also had to paint the heel because otherwise it would look more horrible than it already does...*
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO sorry this is happening to you!   Many hugs to you!  and good luck!




that is exactly what happened bc speccio is so delicate. they :censor: up.


----------



## shontel

THANK YOU ALL!!  It makes this ordeal a little easier to undergo.

Now for the Update:

I took the Balotas back to the cobbler this morning, Shoe Repair Plus in Aventura, FL. (I didn't want to blast them at first, but I figure its only fair to let other TPF'ers know who they are and what they did to a member of my family.)

I was completely armed, Ladies: $1278.65 Receipt from Christian Louboutin Boutique in Miami; Full-Blown Color Pictures of the Balotas in their elegance PRE-mess up; and the Ugly Homie the Clown fake-looking Balotas AFTER their mess up.

I nicely said: "This is how much I paid for these.  This is what they looked like before you touched them.  This is what they look like now.  Either restore them to their original state or reimburse me for the loss."

The cobbler said: "No problem.  I can fix them.  I can remove the paint."  

I'm thinking to myself, yeah :censor:  right!!!  Does this guy seriously think he can "remove" the paint and VOILA!?!?!?!?!?!?!? The speechio will be there in its pre-mess-up glory?!?!?!?!?!  This isn't like a diamond in the rough! Speechio is delicate! I thought to myself, whatever.  The shoes are a complete and utter loss to me anyhow.  I don't even want to look at them.  I just want them to pay me what I paid for them, and then I with the help of you ladies can try to find me another pair.

So, I left the Balotas with him.  He says he will call me back in two days when they are ready.  Yeah right. I'm not holding my breath.  

Nani- I will contact MM7 to get a quote and will forward it to the cobbler. 

But honestly ladies, what gets me the most is this:  Dessye, Nani, Whim, Batty, and Aegis are absolutely right.  The cobbler messed up the delicate speechio and tried to cover it up.  That's what makes it so bad for me.  He tried to cover it up!!  He lied about it! The deception!! What an unfair and deceptive practice!!  Its not the mistake, its the COVER UP!! 

Anywho, I will keep you posted.  Rest assured that I will summon all of the energy warriors to take this to court if need be.  AND, I will seek my attorneys' fees AND costs after I get a judgment.  AND, I WILL satisfy my judgment.  

Silly rabbit.  Tricks are for kids.  



Cityfashionista said:


> Wow! That's all kinds of horrible!
> 
> I'm so sorry.
> 
> I agree with the others. They owe you retail.


 


chanel*liz said:


> Shontel that looks horrible!!!! If they don't refund you $1200 or fix it, you will have to sue in small claims!!!!


 


ntntgo said:


> Ok, I got your PM. This is a travesty. Call me. I'm going to have you send them to me and I'll take them to my cobbler. If they can be fixed, he can fix them. If not, I'll tell him not to touch them and you're going to have to file in small claims court but I can at least get him to put it in writing that they can't be fixed. If your cobbler has insurance, then we'll get him to file a claim.
> 
> If you want to get them in today's mail, just send them. If you send them UPS ground, they'll be here tomorrow. Otherwise, if you want to make the drive, come here and we'll go together.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll track down another pair. Did I get those or did you? If I did, do you remember where I got them?
> 
> Just call me and we'll figure it out.


 


Dessye said:


> Absolutely ridiculous!!!  I agree that they owe you retail. I doubt they will agree to this though so if you have the energy to fight them in small claims court then I would. I can just imagine what happened: they Vibramed the sole but nicked the platform specchio during the process so they had to paint it to cover it up. They also had to paint the heel because otherwise it would look more horrible than it already does...
> 
> Who did you take the shoes to? I would tell them that you are extremely disappointed with their shoddy work and that you will be telling your friends about this more than unfortunately incident. It's a HUGE deal to ruin $1200+ shoes. I would also mention that you know the reason they painted the platform and heel and that it was rather shady of them to do so in order to cover up their mistake. It's true that it will be hard to prove that it was a mistake that caused them to paint over it but I think that if you can prove that you didn't ask them to paint the platform and heel you'll win. AND I would go back to the cobbler ASAP and demand that they give you a photocopy of the original order (before they think of adding that you asked them to paint the platform/heel).
> 
> I am SO sorry this is happening to you!  Many hugs to you!  and good luck!


 


jenaywins said:


> Absolutely agree. I'm sorry, *Shontel*, but they made your shoes look like cheap fakes.
> 
> Handle them!!!!! They owe you!!!


 


laleeza said:


> What a :censor: nightmare!! I'm so sorry sweetie!! Looks like you got some good advice. Definitely handle your business!


 


NANI1972 said:


> So sorry this happened to you. I know what it feels like to have your shoes ruined by a cobbler. The fact that they did this without your permission is unacceptable. I gather that they ruined the specchio when they were putting on the vibrams.
> 
> I do believe that MM7 would be able to replace the specchio, however it will not be cheap and shipping to and from is expensive. The cobbler should be responsible for the cost in repairs from MM7. You should email MM7 get a price and forward the email to the cobbler and tell them that they need to do right by you.
> GL!


 


BattyBugs said:


> Oh Shontel, I'm sick looking at the mess the cobbler made of your shoes. It does seem that they might have damaged the platform and thought they could cover it up with that nasty paint job.


 


whimsic said:


> Omg shontel!! They look awful!! I also think they botched up the vibramming and tried to cover it up!
> 
> I have nothing to add, the ladies have been very helpful with their advice.. But they should certainly either 1) restore it to its original state, 2) reimburse you the entire cost, 3) pay for the repairs at another cobbler..
> 
> Please keep us updated. *hugs*


 


AEGIS said:


> that is exactly what happened bc speccio is so delicate. they :censor: up.


----------



## ochie

shontel said:


> THANK YOU ALL!!  It makes this ordeal a little easier to undergo.
> 
> Now for the Update:
> 
> I took the Balotas back to the cobbler this morning, Shoe Repair Plus in Aventura, FL. (I didn't want to blast them at first, but I figure its only fair to let other TPF'ers know who they are and what they did to a member of my family.)
> 
> I was completely armed, Ladies: $1278.65 Receipt from Christian Louboutin Boutique in Miami; Full-Blown Color Pictures of the Balotas in their elegance PRE-mess up; and the Ugly Homie the Clown fake-looking Balotas AFTER their mess up.
> 
> I nicely said: "This is how much I paid for these.  This is what they looked like before you touched them.  This is what they look like now.  Either restore them to their original state or reimburse me for the loss."
> 
> The cobbler said: "No problem.  I can fix them.  I can remove the paint."
> 
> I'm thinking to myself, yeah :censor:  right!!!  Does this guy seriously think he can "remove" the paint and VOILA!?!?!?!?!?!?!? The speechio will be there in its pre-mess-up glory?!?!?!?!?!  This isn't like a diamond in the rough! Speechio is delicate! I thought to myself, whatever.  The shoes are a complete and utter loss to me anyhow.  I don't even want to look at them.  I just want them to pay me what I paid for them, and then I with the help of you ladies can try to find me another pair.
> 
> So, I left the Balotas with him.  He says he will call me back in two days when they are ready.  Yeah right. I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> Nani- I will contact MM7 to get a quote and will forward it to the cobbler.
> 
> But honestly ladies, what gets me the most is this:  Dessye, Nani, Whim, Batty, and Aegis are absolutely right.  The cobbler messed up the delicate speechio and tried to cover it up.  That's what makes it so bad for me.  He tried to cover it up!!  He lied about it! The deception!! What an unfair and deceptive practice!!  Its not the mistake, its the COVER UP!!
> 
> Anywho, I will keep you posted.  Rest assured that I will summon all of the energy warriors to take this to court if need be.  AND, I will seek my attorneys' fees AND costs after I get a judgment.  AND, I WILL satisfy my judgment.
> 
> Silly rabbit.  Tricks are for kids.




 you go girl!


----------



## jenayb

So who all snagged a little sumthin sumthim from The Outnet!? 

I snagged my white Tsar!!!!!!!


----------



## whimsic

I missed the grey patent declics by seconds :cry:

I wanted an everyday low heel grey pump for work and have been looking for one for AGES now! 

So bummed!


----------



## Jönathan

jenaywins said:


> So who all snagged a little sumthin sumthim from The Outnet!?
> 
> I snagged my white Tsar!!!!!!!



Congrats Jenay!!


----------



## chanel*liz

jenaywins said:


> So who all snagged a little sumthin sumthim from The Outnet!?
> 
> I snagged my white Tsar!!!!!!!


 
OMG OMG I did too!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and lady page!!!!!!!!


----------



## whimsic

Quite a few ladies scored some deals  so hopefully this thread will be filled with pics as they arrive in the mail!! 

Congrats to everyone who found something she loved 

ETA:

There were some gorgeous 140s! I wish I could wear these without towering above everyone!


----------



## jenayb

Jönathan;20263499 said:
			
		

> Congrats Jenay!!


 
  



chanel*liz said:


> OMG OMG I did too!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and lady page!!!!!!!!


 
Nice!!! 

My Black Tsar is a 38. I *really* hope the white will work with padding in a 39. The 38 was already sold out!


----------



## chanel*liz

i could kick myself for not getting there sooner!! i missed the jaws!!!! grrrrr


----------



## Cityfashionista

I had a tzar in my cart but someone was quicker than I was. 

I hesitated because of it being white but I'm now regretting not just buying them.


----------



## chanel*liz

Cityfashionista said:


> I had a tzar in my cart but someone was quicker than I was.
> 
> I hesitated because of it being white but I'm now regretting not just buying them.


 same here except i was hesitating with the white engin spikes. oh well, i don't think i would have worn them much!!


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> I had a tzar in my cart but someone was quicker than I was.
> 
> I hesitated because of it being white but I'm now regretting not just buying them.


 
The key to successfully snagging items via The Outnet is to NOT hesitate. Their return policy is incredible! You can always give the item more thought as it's en route and finally on your person... If it doesn't work out, return it.


----------



## jenayb

chanel*liz said:


> same here except i was hesitating with the white engin spikes. oh well, i don't think i would have worn them much!!


 
No girl - for sure not. White patent? Meh. They would have gathered dust in your closet. :tumbleweed:


----------



## Cityfashionista

Yeah! I don't know why I hesitated! I just kept thinking I barely wear my white shoes.  I also have a weird thing with the tzar. I never want to get it because it's satin. Whenever I see it in my size I contemplate getting it. Once I lose it I become depressed & obsess over it. I then see it on sale somewhere again & repeat the process. 

I've done this on 4 separate occassions.
I'm so sad now.


----------



## jenayb

Cityfashionista said:


> Yeah! I don't know why I hesitated! I just kept thinking I barely wear my white shoes. I also have a weird thing with the tzar. I never want to get it because it's satin. Whenever I see it in my size I contemplate getting it. Once I lose it I become depressed & obsess over it. I then see it on sale somewhere again & repeat the process.
> 
> I've done this on 4 separate occassions.
> I'm so sad now.


 
Your pair will find you!!!


----------



## AEGIS

congrats ladies! grr.....@ deciding to run errands.

i hope someone returns their python lady peeps *crosses fingers*


----------



## AEGIS

*inhales deeply and sings*


it's beginning to smell like sale season...everywheeeere you gooo

:rockettes:


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> Your pair will find you!!!




You are so sweet.


----------



## laleeza

Soooooo sad! Only wanted the egoutinas and they were gone by the time i saw the sale


----------



## CocoB

I just tortured myself by looking at the outnet and what I missed....


----------



## chanel*liz

jenaywins said:


> No girl - for sure not. White patent? Meh. They would have gathered dust in your closet. :tumbleweed:


 thanks for reconfirming i did the right thing!!!


----------



## jenayb

chanel*liz said:


> thanks for reconfirming i did the right thing!!!


 
Absolutely!!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> So who all snagged a little sumthin sumthim from The Outnet!?
> 
> I snagged my white Tsar!!!!!!!



I seriously gasped out loud and was like "Oh no you di-ent" when I saw this. Congrats! Such an incredible score!


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> I seriously gasped out loud and was like "Oh no you di-ent" when I saw this. Congrats! Such an incredible score!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> *inhales deeply and sings*
> 
> 
> it's beginning to smell like sale season...everywheeeere you gooo
> 
> :rockettes:


 
Girlie, you are just not right!!!(come on sale season!):snowballs:  HA HA - I was at a store today that was piping in christmas music every few songs and found myself singing along to "White Christmas"...just not right for a jewish girl on November 1st!!!  HAHA


----------



## jamidee

Cityfashionista said:


> I had a tzar in my cart but someone was quicker than I was.
> 
> I hesitated because of it being white but I'm now regretting not just buying them.


That's exactly what I did with the white tsars .. I hesitated then when I went to check out.. NADDA! By that time, I just passed on the engin. I was too bummed to continue.


----------



## whimsic

My package is here!!!!!!!!  :excited: 

Status: Arrived at Sort Facility


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> *inhales deeply and sings*
> 
> 
> it's beginning to smell like sale season...everywheeeere you gooo
> 
> :rockettes:


----------



## jamidee

I tortured myself and looked at Outnet again... I'm hoping someone seriously regrets getting all the CLs I missed. I'm kicking myself. :boxing:


----------



## AEGIS

my dh has suggested to me that i not buy shoes for the next couple of years....i looked at him like 

it's my fault...i told him while looking at Jamidee's collection that the apex of my collection would be the leopard metalipp. and like the smart *** that he is he goes "apex?! that means this would end right?! buy those shoes and this can be it"  :side eye: @ him


----------



## whimsic

DHL Status: Clearance delay


----------



## whimsic

LOL I know! I keep refreshing the page (I've even bookmarked the one I really wanted :cry 

Thank God they're taking down the sold outs, so I don't spend too much time wistfully staring at them. 




jamidee said:


> I tortured myself and looked at Outnet again... I'm hoping someone seriously regrets getting all the CLs I missed. I'm kicking myself. :boxing:


----------



## whimsic

DHL Status: Clearance processing complete


----------



## whimsic

I think they're trying to send me a hint 

DHL.com:

Our apologies...

This DHL website is currently unavailable but will be available very soon.
We apologize for any inconvenience and ask that you contact your local DHL office should you have an immediate need.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> my dh has suggested to me that i not buy shoes for the next couple of years....i looked at him like
> 
> it's my fault...i told him while looking at Jamidee's collection that the apex of my collection would be the leopard metalipp. and like the smart *** that he is he goes "apex?! that means this would end right?! buy those shoes and this can be it"  :side eye: @ him



haha!!! that is too funny. if only it was that easy to curb our addictions


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

whimsic said:


> I think they're trying to send me a hint
> 
> DHL.com:
> 
> Our apologies...
> 
> This DHL website is currently unavailable but will be available very soon.
> We apologize for any inconvenience and ask that you contact your local DHL office should you have an immediate need.



Ugh DHL! The worst. 

Can't wait!! :snack:


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> my dh has suggested to me that i not buy shoes for the next couple of years....i looked at him like
> 
> it's my fault...i told him while looking at Jamidee's collection that the apex of my collection would be the leopard metalipp. and like the smart *** that he is he goes "apex?! that means this would end right?! buy those shoes and this can be it"  :side eye: @ him



 That's what I told myself when I bought them. I was not happy about paying full price, but I couldn't NOT get them. I knew I'd be kicking myself for AGES!! You should tell him, "potentially, I'm almost certain it could possibly work. Let's try and see!"


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> That's what I told myself when I bought them. I was not happy about paying full price, but I couldn't NOT get them. I knew I'd be kicking myself for AGES!! You should tell him, "potentially, I'm almost certain it could possibly work. Let's try and see!"




i plan on saying "sure" w/my fingers crossed behind my back  

i had planned on slowing down...20ish pairs in a year might be a lot lol...he said he knows i will cheat


----------



## 318Platinum

Well, it's official! The Classics have gone up on CL website, and JUST when I was about to get the Nude Patent Pigalle Plato. :no-good: WHY must they continue to price soar??? I still have to find my size in it, before I can even buy it. :wondering


----------



## Dessye

^^^
I'm irritated by the price increases too.  And even more irritated that the styles I like are freaking expensive!!

Anyhoo, some good news after bad news...

  I'm getting my money back for a pair of LPs that I bought off evilbay but never received!  They initially ruled against me  but I called back and appealed and they agreed to refund me the money.  Note to self and others: for an item not received where you believe the seller never shipped the item, contact PayPal NOT EvilBay!!!  Now I can cancel the chargeback with my credit card.


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> i plan on saying "sure" w/my fingers crossed behind my back
> 
> i had planned on slowing down...20ish pairs in a year might be a lot lol...he said he knows i will cheat



Depends on the 20!   A few strass Daffs, Isolde, boots...


----------



## aoqtpi

The dress code for tonight's law career fair is "if Barbie would wear it, don't". I'm not sure if I own anything that fits that description


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

aoqtpi said:


> The dress code for tonight's law career fair is "if Barbie would wear it, don't". I'm not sure if I own anything that fits that description



They seriously said that? That seems inappropriate in some way  You should be able to dress however you choose! It is a career fair, you are representing yourself


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> The dress code for tonight's law career fair is "if Barbie would wear it, don't". I'm not sure if I own anything that fits that description



That actually leaves you with zero options. Over the years, Barbie has been everything from Malibu beach bunny to corporate lawyer. So... Nekkid!?


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> That actually leaves you with zero options. Over the years, Barbie has been everything from Malibu beach bunny to corporate lawyer. So... Nekkid!?





haha that is true


----------



## gymangel812

ugh dilemma ladies... i need another pink shoe ... but which one, bianca or daff?






i like the look of daff better but i tried on daffs once quickly and may have issues walking in them LOL and suede is more delicate (already some scuffs on my blue suede daffys despite being sprayed with meltonian spray like 4x). the biancas are patent so more durable, lower heel height, and cheaper.

i wouldn't have this problem if a pink daffy was being made, but i don't think it is. def. not at a boutique but still checking some dept. stores.

so what the heck does a girl do?


----------



## laleeza

gymangel812 said:


> ugh dilemma ladies... i need another pink shoe ... but which one, bianca or daff?
> View attachment 1517361
> 
> 
> View attachment 1517362
> 
> 
> i like the look of daff better but i tried on daffs once quickly and may have issues walking in them LOL and suede is more delicate (already some scuffs on my blue suede daffys despite being sprayed with meltonian spray like 4x). the biancas are patent so more durable, lower heel height, and cheaper.
> 
> i wouldn't have this problem if a pink daffy was being made, but i don't think it is. def. not at a boutique but still checking some dept. stores.
> 
> so what the heck does a girl do?



Bianca!!


----------



## AEGIS

gymangel812 said:


> ugh dilemma ladies... i need another pink shoe ... but which one, bianca or daff?
> View attachment 1517361
> 
> 
> View attachment 1517362
> 
> 
> i like the look of daff better but i tried on daffs once quickly and may have issues walking in them LOL and suede is more delicate (already some scuffs on my blue suede daffys despite being sprayed with meltonian spray like 4x). the biancas are patent so more durable, lower heel height, and cheaper.
> 
> i wouldn't have this problem if a pink daffy was being made, but i don't think it is. def. not at a boutique but still checking some dept. stores.
> 
> so what the heck does a girl do?





laleeza said:


> Bianca!!



IA w/Bianca


----------



## beagly911

Hey ladies, has anyone heard from YaYa lately???  Haven't seen for a few months and was wondering how she is doing...her determination to wear her CL's during chemo is an ispiration and I am wondering how she is doing....always hoping and praying for the best!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

beagly911 said:


> Hey ladies, has anyone heard from YaYa lately???  Haven't seen for a few months and was wondering how she is doing...her determination to wear her CL's during chemo is an ispiration and I am wondering how she is doing....always hoping and praying for the best!!



she really is an inspiration to us all, i would love to hear from Yaya as well!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

gymangel812 said:


> ugh dilemma ladies... i need another pink shoe ... but which one, bianca or daff?
> View attachment 1517361
> 
> 
> View attachment 1517362
> 
> 
> i like the look of daff better but i tried on daffs once quickly and may have issues walking in them LOL and suede is more delicate (already some scuffs on my blue suede daffys despite being sprayed with meltonian spray like 4x). the biancas are patent so more durable, lower heel height, and cheaper.
> 
> i wouldn't have this problem if a pink daffy was being made, but i don't think it is. def. not at a boutique but still checking some dept. stores.
> 
> so what the heck does a girl do?



i am a bit torn as well. i think i would be 100% on-board with the pink daffodile if it was a bit more saturated, if that makes sense. maybe it is just the picture? but i'd fall in love if the pink color was more rich. that is why the bianca is excelling for me right now, it looks like a jewel-tone!

would one shoe complete/add something new to your collection more than the other?


----------



## shontel

Definitely the BIANCAS!



gymangel812 said:


> ugh dilemma ladies... i need another pink shoe ... but which one, bianca or daff?
> View attachment 1517361
> 
> 
> View attachment 1517362
> 
> 
> i like the look of daff better but i tried on daffs once quickly and may have issues walking in them LOL and suede is more delicate (already some scuffs on my blue suede daffys despite being sprayed with meltonian spray like 4x). the biancas are patent so more durable, lower heel height, and cheaper.
> 
> i wouldn't have this problem if a pink daffy was being made, but i don't think it is. def. not at a boutique but still checking some dept. stores.
> 
> so what the heck does a girl do?


----------



## chanel*liz

gymangel812 said:


> ugh dilemma ladies... i need another pink shoe ... but which one, bianca or daff?
> View attachment 1517361
> 
> 
> View attachment 1517362
> 
> 
> i like the look of daff better but i tried on daffs once quickly and may have issues walking in them LOL and suede is more delicate (already some scuffs on my blue suede daffys despite being sprayed with meltonian spray like 4x). the biancas are patent so more durable, lower heel height, and cheaper.
> 
> i wouldn't have this problem if a pink daffy was being made, but i don't think it is. def. not at a boutique but still checking some dept. stores.
> 
> so what the heck does a girl do?


 
OMG, the pink biancas!!!!!!!!!!! i need those!!!!!!


----------



## CMP86

I'm so in love with this little guy!


----------



## skislope15

CMP86 said:


> I'm so in love with this little guy!



Wow he looks amazing! So happy for you!


----------



## anniethecat

CMP86 said:


> I'm so in love with this little guy!


 
He looks great!  What a little cutie!


----------



## jenayb

CMP86 said:


> I'm so in love with this little guy!



Oh he is so handsome!


----------



## chanel*liz

so last night was the louboutin party at barneys, beverly hills!!
it was fun. it started at 6 and louboutin came in around 7, took pics with the "celebs" they had there, then went to the table and started signing his books

i wanted a better pic with him.. but this is what i got 






post more in a bit of the party!


----------



## shontel

I like this pic!  Looks to me like he adores you more than you do his shoes! 


chanel*liz said:


> so last night was the louboutin party at barneys, beverly hills!!
> it was fun. it started at 6 and louboutin came in around 7, took pics with the "celebs" they had there, then went to the table and started signing his books
> 
> i wanted a better pic with him.. but this is what i got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post more in a bit of the party!


----------



## shontel

OMG, I LOVE seeing these!  Brings the biggest smile to my face and heart. He is so special! 


CMP86 said:


> I'm so in love with this little guy!


----------



## laleeza

CMP86 said:


> I'm so in love with this little guy!



Aw what a cutie patootie! He looks great!


----------



## laleeza

chanel*liz said:


> so last night was the louboutin party at barneys, beverly hills!!
> it was fun. it started at 6 and louboutin came in around 7, took pics with the "celebs" they had there, then went to the table and started signing his books
> 
> i wanted a better pic with him.. but this is what i got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post more in a bit of the party!





shontel said:


> I like this pic!  Looks to me like he adores you more than you do his shoes!


I agree! This pic is adorbs!


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> so last night was the louboutin party at barneys, beverly hills!!
> it was fun. it started at 6 and louboutin came in around 7, took pics with the "celebs" they had there, then went to the table and started signing his books
> 
> i wanted a better pic with him.. but this is what i got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post more in a bit of the party!



OMG so jealous! I wish he'd come to Toronto (but not til I'm back there in three years )


----------



## aoqtpi

LamborghiniGirl said:


> They seriously said that? That seems inappropriate in some way  You should be able to dress however you choose! It is a career fair, you are representing yourself





jenaywins said:


> That actually leaves you with zero options. Over the years, Barbie has been everything from Malibu beach bunny to corporate lawyer. So... Nekkid!?



Yes, it was quite a long list of guidelines, including specific tips for more well-endowed ladies  




gymangel812 said:


> ugh dilemma ladies... i need another pink shoe ... but which one, bianca or daff?
> View attachment 1517361
> 
> 
> View attachment 1517362
> 
> 
> i like the look of daff better but i tried on daffs once quickly and may have issues walking in them LOL and suede is more delicate (already some scuffs on my blue suede daffys despite being sprayed with meltonian spray like 4x). the biancas are patent so more durable, lower heel height, and cheaper.
> 
> i wouldn't have this problem if a pink daffy was being made, but i don't think it is. def. not at a boutique but still checking some dept. stores.
> 
> so what the heck does a girl do?



Bianca!


----------



## anniethecat

chanel*liz said:


> so last night was the louboutin party at barneys, beverly hills!!
> it was fun. it started at 6 and louboutin came in around 7, took pics with the "celebs" they had there, then went to the table and started signing his books
> 
> i wanted a better pic with him.. but this is what i got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post more in a bit of the party!


 
Great pic!  I love how he is looking at you!


----------



## jenayb

chanel*liz said:


> so last night was the louboutin party at barneys, beverly hills!!
> it was fun. it started at 6 and louboutin came in around 7, took pics with the "celebs" they had there, then went to the table and started signing his books
> 
> i wanted a better pic with him.. but this is what i got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post more in a bit of the party!


 
Hehe! His _longing_ gaze! :giggles:


----------



## BattyBugs

CMP86 said:


> I'm so in love with this little guy!



The surgeons have done an amazing job, CMP. Edmund is such a cutie.


----------



## BattyBugs

chanel*liz said:


> so last night was the louboutin party at barneys, beverly hills!!
> it was fun. it started at 6 and louboutin came in around 7, took pics with the "celebs" they had there, then went to the table and started signing his books
> 
> i wanted a better pic with him.. but this is what i got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post more in a bit of the party!



I like this photo, ChanelLiz. He does look like he adores you.


----------



## GCGDanielle

chanel*liz said:


> so last night was the louboutin party at barneys, beverly hills!!
> it was fun. it started at 6 and louboutin came in around 7, took pics with the "celebs" they had there, then went to the table and started signing his books
> 
> i wanted a better pic with him.. but this is what i got
> 
> post more in a bit of the party!



What a cute pic!  Love it!  I also love Msr's watch!!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Hehe! His _longing_ gaze! :giggles:


 
:giggles::giggles::giggles:


----------



## Dessye

gymangel812 said:


> ugh dilemma ladies... i need another pink shoe ... but which one, bianca or daff?
> View attachment 1517361
> 
> 
> View attachment 1517362
> 
> 
> i like the look of daff better but i tried on daffs once quickly and may have issues walking in them LOL and suede is more delicate (already some scuffs on my blue suede daffys despite being sprayed with meltonian spray like 4x). the biancas are patent so more durable, lower heel height, and cheaper.
> 
> i wouldn't have this problem if a pink daffy was being made, but i don't think it is. def. not at a boutique but still checking some dept. stores.
> 
> so what the heck does a girl do?


 
If not both, then the Bianca.  You'll get more wear out of them.


----------



## AEGIS

so glad the surgery was a success!!



CMP86 said:


> I'm so in love with this little guy!


----------



## AEGIS

he looks totally enamored with you 



chanel*liz said:


> so last night was the louboutin party at barneys, beverly hills!!
> it was fun. it started at 6 and louboutin came in around 7, took pics with the "celebs" they had there, then went to the table and started signing his books
> 
> i wanted a better pic with him.. but this is what i got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post more in a bit of the party!


----------



## heiress-ox

chanel*liz said:


> so last night was the louboutin party at barneys, beverly hills!!
> it was fun. it started at 6 and louboutin came in around 7, took pics with the "celebs" they had there, then went to the table and started signing his books
> 
> i wanted a better pic with him.. but this is what i got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post more in a bit of the party!



this picture is so cute liz, he love his adorable gaze at you! can't wait for the rest of the pics!


----------



## whimsic

The Dafs look HOT. I was surprised at how comfy and easy it was to walk in them (tried them at th4e boutique)

Biancas are the most comfortable CLs in my opinion. 

Tough one 

I'd go for the Dafs if the heel height was not an issue. 




gymangel812 said:


> ugh dilemma ladies... i need another pink shoe ... but which one, bianca or daff?
> View attachment 1517361
> 
> 
> View attachment 1517362




You're looked sooo gorgeous!! He looks totally in love with you! Can't wait to see more pis!



chanel*liz said:


> so last night was the louboutin party at barneys, beverly hills!!
> it was fun. it started at 6 and louboutin came in around 7, took pics with the "celebs" they had there, then went to the table and started signing his books
> 
> i wanted a better pic with him.. but this is what i got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post more in a bit of the party!


----------



## whimsic

Man, I am not having a good week! I need to rant !!!

First I miss out on a perfect pair of CLs at theoutnet sale, then my long awaited Metalipps arrive in the mail with a bunch of flaws, and NOW I can't order the Rotapla flats I've been looking for because my credit card was cancelled yesterday!!

Apparently, there have been 18 fraudulent transactions in 2 days worth $1500   !! 

And to make things worse, the bank is closed for the week so I'm without a cc for at least 10 days!

*pissed*


Has this happened to anyone before? How long does it usually take mastercard to resolve these issues?


----------



## chanel*liz

whimsic said:


> Man, I am not having a good week! I need to rant !!!
> 
> First I miss out on a perfect pair of CLs at theoutnet sale, then my long awaited Metalipps arrive in the mail with a bunch of flaws, and NOW I can't order the Rotapla flats I've been looking for because my credit card was cancelled yesterday!!
> 
> Apparently, there have been 18 fraudulent transactions in 2 days worth $1500   !!
> 
> And to make things worse, the bank is closed for the week so I'm without a cc for at least 10 days!
> 
> *pissed*
> 
> 
> Has this happened to anyone before? How long does it usually take mastercard to resolve these issues?



AWW  well, returns will start coming in for theoutnet sale next week, so keep checking back. you will find something!! im checking everyday  and for the mastercard.. 18 fraud charges?!  it may take awhile to resolve that.. i know when i've had one or two i have to fill out a paper and file a report and they usually release the money the same business day.. but im guessing for you maybe two business days? three?


----------



## beagly911

CMP86 said:


> I'm so in love with this little guy!


 Aww he's so adorable!  He's looking fantastic!!


----------



## Dessye

whimsic said:


> Man, I am not having a good week! I need to rant !!!
> 
> First I miss out on a perfect pair of CLs at theoutnet sale, then my long awaited Metalipps arrive in the mail with a bunch of flaws, and NOW I can't order the Rotapla flats I've been looking for because my credit card was cancelled yesterday!!
> 
> Apparently, there have been 18 fraudulent transactions in 2 days worth $1500   !!
> 
> And to make things worse, the bank is closed for the week so I'm without a cc for at least 10 days!
> 
> *pissed*
> 
> 
> Has this happened to anyone before? How long does it usually take mastercard to resolve these issues?



Oh no! :cry:  That is so frustrating!!!  Sorry this is happening.  I can't imagine them making you pay for that though.  But 18??  Thieves!



I hope that you will be able to get your credit card up and running ASAP.  I don't have any experience so I don't know how long it would take but it shouldn't be long.


----------



## Dessye

*CMP*!  Your Edmund looks absolutely adorable - he's so precious!


----------



## AEGIS

my 140mm maggies are making my toes numb. the heck? they're .5 up from my us  tts


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> my 140mm maggies are making my toes numb. the heck? they're .5 up from my us  tts



It is the metal toe babe - no give. No flexibility.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> It is the metal toe babe - no give. No flexibility.




but i don't find my tobacco ones to be as bad and they're the same size


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> but i don't find my tobacco ones to be as bad and they're the same size





Are you referring to your nude patent Maggies?


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Are you referring to your nude patent Maggies?




no these are black ones 140mm size 39.  i thought i was golden and planned on these being my plain black cls. now im gutted


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> no these are black ones 140mm size 39.  i thought i was golden and planned on these being my plain black cls. now im gutted



Hmm. The new black patents? I've honestly found that the newest run of Maggies has a more hellish toe box than the originals. I have NO clue why this would be.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Hmm. The new black patents? I've honestly found that the newest run of Maggies has a more hellish toe box than the originals. I have NO clue why this would be.




no these aren't patent.  remember when seductive strassed her maggies? she sold them and i got them bc im a sucker for strass and of course bc im lowkey tacky lol.  i loooove them to pieces.


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> no these aren't patent.  remember when seductive strassed her maggies? she sold them and i got them bc im a sucker for strass and of course bc im lowkey tacky lol.  i loooove them to pieces.



Ah ha! 

Ok yes those are amazing. Hmm. I can't imagine why they'd be uncomfortable outside of maybe just needing to be broken in?


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Ah ha!
> 
> Ok yes those are amazing. Hmm. I can't imagine why they'd be uncomfortable outside of maybe just needing to be broken in?




yeah i hope so....it's my one fat foot....now im looking into a pair of new simples or jimmy choo black pumps


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> yeah i hope so....it's my one fat foot....now im looking into a pair of new simples or jimmy choo black pumps





You don't have a fat anything.


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> my 140mm maggies are making my toes numb. the heck? they're .5 up from my us  tts



Mine too.  Also 0.5 up.  Like *J* said...darn metal cap!


----------



## Dessye

Congrats *AEGIS* on the strassed Maggies!  When I got my long awaited Red/Oyster Maggies, but first impression was   I thought about strassing the oyster suede but then decided against it and returned them instead.  Maybe I should have strassed...


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> Mine too.  Also 0.5 up.  Like *J* said...darn metal cap!



i just put them in the shoe stretcher.  i have no time for numb toes. i might have to leave them there for a bit of time--maybe 48 hours and turn every 12.

we will conquer these shoes!! 



Dessye said:


> Congrats *AEGIS* on the strassed Maggies!  When I got my long awaited Red/Oyster Maggies, but first impression was   I thought about strassing the oyster suede but then decided against it and returned them instead.  Maybe I should have strassed...



thanks honey!

what color would you have chosen?  that could've been really pretty.  the black maggies have such a subtle strass that's absolutely gorgeous.  the crystals shine the way his spikes shine.


----------



## cts900

CMP86 said:


> I'm so in love with this little guy!



Wow.  What an incredible gift your little nugget is.  Amazing.


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> i just put them in the shoe stretcher.  i have no time for numb toes. i might have to leave them there for a bit of time--maybe 48 hours and turn every 12.
> 
> we will conquer these shoes!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks honey!
> 
> what color would you have chosen?  that could've been really pretty.  the black maggies have such a subtle strass that's absolutely gorgeous.  the crystals shine the way his spikes shine.



Probably exactly with *SeDuCTive* used: jet.  Jet hematite might have been nice too.  But the oyster would have come through the metal cap and I wasn't sure how that was going to look.


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> yeah i hope so....it's my one fat foot....now im looking into a pair of new simples or jimmy choo black pumps



same prob here. my left foot is a full size bigger than my right. thats why i always have to buy my shoes one full size up so my left can fit and i just pad my right. but ive noticed maggies super tight also


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> Mine too.  Also 0.5 up.  Like *J* said...darn metal cap!



I got mine TTS and I really could have gone a half a size down ?? I have major heel slippage.


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> I got mine TTS and I really could have gone a half a size down ?? I have major heel slippage.



Hmmm, you're not the only one. Jenay says the same thing. I think it might be the shape of a person's foot. All I know is that when my foot is in my new size Maggie 140, my toes are up against the front and my heels are flush with the back.


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> Hmmm, you're not the only one. Jenay says the same thing. I think it might be the shape of a person's foot. All I know is that when my foot is in my new size Maggie 140, my toes are up against the front and my heels are flush with the back.



That's what I expected because I usually go TTS or half a size up with everything, very rarely can I ever size down (basically only with pigalle). But, with these, i have to walk slowly so my foot doesn't come out when I'm walking. I hate that. Makes me look like I don't know how to walk in heels, like a giraffe just learning to walk- all gangly and awkward.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I got mine TTS and I really could have gone a half a size down ?? I have major heel slippage.





Dessye said:


> Hmmm, you're not the only one. Jenay says the same thing. I think it might be the shape of a person's foot. All I know is that when my foot is in my new size Maggie 140, my toes are up against the front and my heels are flush with the back.




the only size i have heel slippage w/my maggies is the 40 bc that is "technically" 1.5 bigger than my US tts. but it was the lilac maggies and since those rarely ever pop up and w/persuasion from jenay i decided not to let them go.

i think i need my CL TTS which is 39.5 but 3/4 of my maggies are a 39


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> the only size i have heel slippage w/my maggies is the 40 bc that is "technically" 1.5 bigger than my US tts. but it was the lilac maggies and since those rarely ever pop up and w/persuasion from jenay i decided not to let them go.
> 
> i think i need my CL TTS which is 39.5 but 3/4 of my maggies are a 39



I'm so jealous of your maggie collection! I'm addicted to them now!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I'm so jealous of your maggie collection! I'm addicted to them now!




they're my fav in my collection.  if i had to get rid of every pair i could but i don't think i could get rid of my maggies.  now i think i need the anthracite ones   i don't have a grey pump.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> they're my fav in my collection.  if i had to get rid of every pair i could but i don't think i could get rid of my maggies.  now i think i need the anthracite ones   i don't have a grey pump.



Me either. I was thinking about those, but then in the stock photo they seem to be more silver. I love your nude. I passed up the 39.5 nude maggies on ebay because they went for 800 and I wasn't sure they would fit anyhow. Now, that I know they would have... I'm completely bummed! I don't have a brown either. I'm really liking the tobacco and I need a black staple so then black patent. I'd also love it in a red variation.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Me either. I was thinking about those, but then in the stock photo they seem to be more silver. I love your nude. I passed up the 39.5 nude maggies on ebay because they went for 800 and I wasn't sure they would fit anyhow. Now, that I know they would have... I'm completely bummed! I don't have a brown either. I'm really liking the tobacco and I need a black staple so then black patent. I'd also love it in a red variation.




im thinking about buying *gasp* a pair of new simples 120mm to wear everyday.  ChanelLiz's photos made them look great w/dresses and outfits.  of course, her Hermes probably helped.  and grey is one of my favorite colors.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> im thinking about buying *gasp* a pair of new simples 120mm to wear everyday.  ChanelLiz's photos made them look great w/dresses and outfits.  of course, her Hermes probably helped.  and grey is one of my favorite colors.



ChanelLiz has NS? I want to see these pics. That's been a pair I never thought I'd buy. They are so...well, simple. But, perhaps the wonderful ChanelLiz (and her hermes) can change my mind.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> ChanelLiz has NS? I want to see these pics. That's been a pair I never thought I'd buy. They are so...well, simple. But, perhaps the wonderful ChanelLiz (and her hermes) can change my mind.




no she has anthracite maggies.

i just got them [on the bay] great price. 50% off retail so i think at that price it's a good deal.  sometimes i want to wear cl's but i 

1. don't want to be in flats
2. don't want to be in 140mm+

i have no in between!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> no she has anthracite maggies.
> 
> i just got them [on the bay] great price. 50% off retail so i think at that price it's a good deal.  sometimes i want to wear cl's but i
> 
> 1. don't want to be in flats
> 2. don't want to be in 140mm+
> 
> i have no in between!



Oh gotcha. Yea, gray is a favorite staple of mine. I rather it than black most of the time. There is a pair of gray piros on bay, but they want 600. I'm debating pulling the plug. 

I totally understand. That's when I whip out my trusty VPs. But now that it's chilly outside I need closed toe nude and black.


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> im thinking about buying *gasp* a pair of new simples 120mm to wear everyday.  ChanelLiz's photos made them look great w/dresses and outfits.  of course, her Hermes probably helped.  and grey is one of my favorite colors.



Girl, I am about to pull the trigger on some NS too, I never thought I'd be looking into buying a pair as they are so simple, but I too found them on the bay for a great price, it'll be nice to have some run around heels! I had to do some excessive forum scouring to find pics to convince myself I needed them, everyone swears by them!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Oh gotcha. Yea, gray is a favorite staple of mine. I rather it than black most of the time. There is a pair of gray piros on bay, but they want 600. I'm debating pulling the plug.
> 
> I totally understand. That's when I whip out my trusty VPs. But now that it's chilly outside I need closed toe nude and black.



i just ordered a pair of piros in black.  i thought you didn't want piros bc you have the vicky botta?


----------



## AEGIS

heiress-ox said:


> Girl, I am about to pull the trigger on some NS too, I never thought I'd be looking into buying a pair as they are so simple, but I too found them on the bay for a great price, it'll be nice to have some run around heels! I* had to do some excessive forum scouring to find pics to convince myself I needed them, everyone swears by them!*




omg were we doing the same thing yesterday? i googled tpf, google images, everything.  i realized i needed them when i went out friday with my dh and friends and i wore my maggies bc i couldn't find any simple pumps.  and then i went "aha! i need a pair of freaking simples." lol

i tried them on at Saks awhile back so the pair i have i know will be a smiidge too big but i prefer to pad them and vibram them because i hope to wear them all the time.

are you looking into kid leather or patent? i got patent so that they can have some sort of pop


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> omg were we doing the same thing yesterday? i googled tpf, google images, everything.  i realized i needed them when i went out friday with my dh and friends and i wore my maggies bc i couldn't find any simple pumps.  and then i went "aha! i need a pair of freaking simples." lol
> 
> i tried them on at Saks awhile back so the pair i have i know will be a smiidge too big but i prefer to pad them and vibram them because i hope to wear them all the time.
> 
> are you looking into kid leather or patent? i got patent so that they can have some sort of pop



we totally were doing the same thing, i even watched a youtube video  

I'm doing black patent too to give it a bit extra, plus I like the durability - mine are about .5 sizes too big too, nothing a little heel grip/ball of foot pad can't fix - are we crazy!?


----------



## AEGIS

heiress-ox said:


> we totally were doing the same thing, i even watched a youtube video
> 
> I'm doing black patent too to give it a bit extra, plus I like the durability - mine are about .5 sizes too big too, nothing a little heel grip/ball of foot pad can't fix - are we crazy!?




lol nope.  mine are about .5 size too big too! here's to us and our simples


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> i just ordered a pair of piros in black.  i thought you didn't want piros bc you have the vicky botta?



There are a gray pair of piros 39 on bay. I was hoping they were a 40 but nope. I havnt decided what to do with my botta since I can't wear them yet. I really wanted to be able to wear them over jeans and if I can't get my calf in now bare... Jeans are really gonna be a no go even with a zipper


----------



## jenayb

What is all this chatter about not being able to decide on the New Simple?! 

Dolls, you cannot go wrong. The NS was my very first pair and I continue to wear it constantly. If I could have that style in every skin and colour ever made, I would. That style is amazingly comfy, wearable for hours, and understatedly sexy. The black and nude patent versions are my work horses. They look good with everything - skirts, dresses, leggings, jeans, slacks... Everything. I can't believe people actually are torn about this style! 

I am seriously a huge cheerleader for this style. Please. Go for it. You won't regret it - I promise.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> There are a gray pair of piros 39 on bay. I was hoping they were a 40 but nope. I havnt decided what to do with my botta since I can't wear them yet. I really wanted to be able to wear them over jeans and if I can't get my calf in now bare... Jeans are really gonna be a no go even with a zipper




the cate boots are like that too.  it sucks.  msr. claims he likes women with healthy legs and thighs...like dancers...well make boots that fit their calves!!

can you return them?


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> the cate boots are like that too.  it sucks.  msr. claims he likes women with healthy legs and thighs...like dancers...well make boots that fit their calves!!
> 
> can you return them?



No already treated them plus they came from uk so shipping would suck I'm kind of at a loss. I guess I could try zipper but if they still don't fit I'm really screwed.


----------



## jamidee

I love pigalle, but the more I stare at mod pics.. the more I think they make my ankles look fat as compared to every other style. Maybe they are cut lower around the ankle?? Anyone else notice this problem?


----------



## LavenderIce

jamidee said:


> I love pigalle, but the more I stare at mod pics.. the more I think they make my ankles look fat as compared to every other style. Maybe they are cut lower around the ankle?? Anyone else notice this problem?



Your ankles aren't fat.  I don't think they're cut particularly lower around the ankle.  It may be the pitch that positions your ankle a certain way?


----------



## jamidee

LavenderIce said:


> Your ankles aren't fat.  I don't think they're cut particularly lower around the ankle.  It may be the pitch that positions your ankle a certain way?



Maybe that's it. There's definitely something thats very different. My ankles don't morph into kankles in any other style I have, but the pigalle.


----------



## LavenderIce

jamidee said:


> Maybe that's it. There's definitely something thats very different. My ankles don't morph into kankles in any other style I have, but the pigalle.



I don't believe your ankles morph into kankles in anything.  Stop it missy!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

I am a nervous wreck. Misto is being spayed tomorrow morning at 7am. She is so small, under 2 pounds, so the surgeon isn't as confident as with a typical dog-- the surgery will be more difficult.

So please keep Misto in your prayers tomorrow!! She is my life and I can't imagine losing her


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> What is all this chatter about not being able to decide on the New Simple?!
> 
> Dolls, you cannot go wrong. The NS was my very first pair and I continue to wear it constantly. If I could have that style in every skin and colour ever made, I would. That style is amazingly comfy, wearable for hours, and understatedly sexy. The black and nude patent versions are my work horses. They look good with everything - skirts, dresses, leggings, jeans, slacks... Everything. I can't believe people actually are torn about this style!
> 
> I am seriously a huge cheerleader for this style. Please. Go for it. You won't regret it - I promise.




im hella excited about them


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am a nervous wreck. Misto is being spayed tomorrow morning at 7am. She is so small, under 2 pounds, so the surgeon isn't as confident as with a typical dog-- the surgery will be more difficult.
> 
> So please keep Misto in your prayers tomorrow!! She is my life and I can't imagine losing her




i def. will!!! i know everything will go soo well tomorrow!


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> im hella excited about them



DANG RIGHT YOU ARE.


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am a nervous wreck. Misto is being spayed tomorrow morning at 7am. She is so small, under 2 pounds, so the surgeon isn't as confident as with a typical dog-- the surgery will be more difficult.
> 
> So please keep Misto in your prayers tomorrow!! She is my life and I can't imagine losing her



Ohh ! def!! She's going to be just fine!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> DANG RIGHT YOU ARE.



I've been looking for a black staple, maybe I'll take your advice and take the NS plunge....


----------



## BattyBugs

Good luck to Misto. I'm sure her surgery will go well.

Jami, I had zippers and a gusset put in my Cate boots. Unless you know, you can't tell.


----------



## CMP86

Thanks ladies. I can't believe the difference. Now to just get through the next surgery in 6 months.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> i def. will!!! i know everything will go soo well tomorrow!





jamidee said:


> Ohh ! def!! She's going to be just fine!





BattyBugs said:


> Good luck to Misto. I'm sure her surgery will go well.



Thanks ladies! It means a lot to me  I am praying I will look back on this and say I worried way too much and it ended up going just fine! But the fact 3 other surgeons declined to take her on, and she needs a special anesthesiologist to monitor her worries me a lot. I know she is going to be in the best hands now, and I'll let you all know how it goes!!


----------



## beagly911

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thanks ladies! It means a lot to me  I am praying I will look back on this and say I worried way too much and it ended up going just fine! But the fact 3 other surgeons declined to take her on, and she needs a special anesthesiologist to monitor her worries me a lot. I know she is going to be in the best hands now, and I'll let you all know how it goes!!


 DH and I will keep her in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## laleeza

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thanks ladies! It means a lot to me  I am praying I will look back on this and say I worried way too much and it ended up going just fine! But the fact 3 other surgeons declined to take her on, and she needs a special anesthesiologist to monitor her worries me a lot. I know she is going to be in the best hands now, and I'll let you all know how it goes!!



She'll be fine sweetie!


----------



## Dessye

*LG*, I'm sure Misto will be just fine, I'll be thinking about her   But I can understand because any good mama would be nervous


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thanks ladies! It means a lot to me  I am praying I will look back on this and say I worried way too much and it ended up going just fine! But the fact 3 other surgeons declined to take her on, and she needs a special anesthesiologist to monitor her worries me a lot. I know she is going to be in the best hands now, and I'll let you all know how it goes!!



sending you and misto hugs, love and good thoughts


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Misto is blissfully asleep next to  me on the couch right now, no idea she is going to be cut open in less than 7 hours :cry:  



beagly911 said:


> DH and I will keep her in our thoughts and prayers.



thanks beagly it means so much!



laleeza said:


> She'll be fine sweetie!



yes! positive thinking. i need to focus on that. 



Dessye said:


> *LG*, I'm sure Misto will be just fine, I'll be thinking about her   But I can understand because any good mama would be nervous



Thanks Dessye! I can't even imagine how I'll be with a child someday, considering how much I worry about my dog. 



chanel*liz said:


> sending you and misto hugs, love and good thoughts



Thanks!! I really appreciate all the sweet thoughts  I don't think I am going to get much sleep though! My nerves always keep me awake.


----------



## heiress-ox

jenaywins said:


> What is all this chatter about not being able to decide on the New Simple?!
> 
> Dolls, you cannot go wrong. The NS was my very first pair and I continue to wear it constantly. If I could have that style in every skin and colour ever made, I would. That style is amazingly comfy, wearable for hours, and understatedly sexy. The black and nude patent versions are my work horses. They look good with everything - skirts, dresses, leggings, jeans, slacks... Everything. I can't believe people actually are torn about this style!
> 
> I am seriously a huge cheerleader for this style. Please. Go for it. You won't regret it - I promise.



I was SO excited! However, now this morning I am just upset.. the seller cancelled the transaction & emailed me saying that despite me winning the auction, another buyer had emailed her and offered to pay the same price, but outside of Ebay (thus allowing her to save on the fees & make more $), so she's only gone & sold/shipped my NS to her 

Now the hunt continues..


----------



## heiress-ox

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thanks ladies! It means a lot to me  I am praying I will look back on this and say I worried way too much and it ended up going just fine! But the fact 3 other surgeons declined to take her on, and she needs a special anesthesiologist to monitor her worries me a lot. I know she is going to be in the best hands now, and I'll let you all know how it goes!!



I'm keeping you & sweet Misto in my thoughts, I'm sure everything will go perfectly


----------



## Dessye

heiress-ox said:


> I was SO excited! However, now this morning I am just upset.. the seller cancelled the transaction & emailed me saying that despite me winning the auction, another buyer had emailed her and offered to pay the same price, but outside of Ebay (thus allowing her to save on the fees & make more $), so she's only gone & sold/shipped by NS to her
> 
> Now the hunt continues..


 
  I'm so sorry, that is so unfair!  Can she do that?  I might complain to eBay about this.


----------



## heiress-ox

Dessye said:


> I'm so sorry, that is so unfair!  Can she do that?  I might complain to eBay about this.



I don't even know if she's allowed to do that, I mean technically you aren't supposed to sell outside the auction, but in a moment of desperation I even offered to do the same so that the shoes could still be mine, but the sneaky seller had done this last night & shipped them this morning 

I'm going to have a read through all the Ebay rules & try to complain to them about it, even though it's probably too late!


----------



## Dessye

heiress-ox said:


> I don't even know if she's allowed to do that, I mean technically you aren't supposed to sell outside the auction, but in a moment of desperation I even offered to do the same so that the shoes could still be mine, but the sneaky seller had done this last night & shipped them this morning
> 
> I'm going to have a read through all the Ebay rules & try to complain to them about it, even though it's probably too late!


 
It might be too late for you to get the shoes unfortunately but I'd still complain to eBay about it although I'm not sure if it's against the rules.  It should be!  Some sellers do sell the same item on eBay and Bonz for example but IMHO it should be their responsibility to ensure that if they've already sold on Bonz to immediately remove the auction from eBay before someone wins the auction.


----------



## jamidee

heiress-ox said:


> I don't even know if she's allowed to do that, I mean technically you aren't supposed to sell outside the auction, but in a moment of desperation I even offered to do the same so that the shoes could still be mine, but the sneaky seller had done this last night & shipped them this morning
> 
> I'm going to have a read through all the Ebay rules & try to complain to them about it, even though it's probably too late!



Even though it's too late, it's not supposed to be done. Ebay strictly forbids against this. First, the seller is cheating ebay out of their fees which they don't like for obvious reasons. Secondly, Winning is like a binding contract unless you both agree to sell. If you want to be a "butt" you can not agree to cancel the transaction and she will still have to pay her fees etc.


----------



## AEGIS

heiress-ox said:


> I was SO excited! However, now this morning I am just upset.. the seller cancelled the transaction & emailed me saying that despite me winning the auction, another buyer had emailed her and offered to pay the same price, but outside of Ebay (thus allowing her to save on the fees & make more $), so she's only gone & sold/shipped my NS to her
> 
> Now the hunt continues..



i know how that feels.  leave her a very bad review.


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> i know how that feels.  leave her a very bad review.





jamidee said:


> Even though it's too late, it's not supposed to be done. Ebay strictly forbids against this. First, the seller is cheating ebay out of their fees which they don't like for obvious reasons. Secondly, Winning is like a binding contract unless you both agree to sell. If you want to be a "butt" you can not agree to cancel the transaction and she will still have to pay her fees etc.





Dessye said:


> It might be too late for you to get the shoes unfortunately but I'd still complain to eBay about it although I'm not sure if it's against the rules.  It should be!  Some sellers do sell the same item on eBay and Bonz for example but IMHO it should be their responsibility to ensure that if they've already sold on Bonz to immediately remove the auction from eBay before someone wins the auction.



Thanks for commiserating ladies, I'm going to contact Ebay so that the seller gets warned off doing it to the next customer hopefully, and leave her some negative feedback so others can be aware!


----------



## Dessye

heiress-ox said:


> Thanks for commiserating ladies, I'm going to contact Ebay so that the seller gets warned off doing it to the next customer hopefully, and leave her some negative feedback so others can be aware!


 
I like *Jamidee*'s idea :devil: haha  But I would definitely leave her negative feedback.


----------



## jenayb

heiress-ox said:


> I was SO excited! However, now this morning I am just upset.. the seller cancelled the transaction & emailed me saying that despite me winning the auction, another buyer had emailed her and offered to pay the same price, but outside of Ebay (thus allowing her to save on the fees & make more $), so she's only gone & sold/shipped my NS to her
> 
> Now the hunt continues..


 
Wait -- so you won an auction and the seller is being shady? First of all, do NOT agree to cancel the transaction. Second, *leave the seller negative feedback.* That is just wrong one very level. Further, please forward all emails from her stating she is selling outside of eBay and forfeiting her winning bid to eBay so that they may take the appropriate action against this seller.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

heiress-ox said:


> I'm keeping you & sweet Misto in my thoughts, I'm sure everything will go perfectly



Thank you so much! I dropped Misto off this morning for surgery. They did pre-surgery bloodwork as an extra precaution because of her size, even though she had it done less than 6 months ago. They found her liver enzyme levels are elevated. 

We are going to go ahead with the surgery, but at the same time the surgeon will take a biopsy of her liver. Since it is so taxing on her to go under anesthesia even one time, it is in her best interest to do it now, all at once, instead of having to go back in for the biopsy in a month or so. I could go into all the details for the rationale, but I don't want to bore you guys! All I know is I am waiting anxiously to hear how the surgeries go, praying she will be just fine


----------



## LVoepink

Hi Ladies!! Has anyone been invited to the Harvey Nichols Knightsbridge Christmas Shopping Party with up to 50% off, on the 22nd November? I'm really excited to go and wonder if anyone else is going!? maybe they will have some CL's in the offer (dreaming)


----------



## skislope15

heiress-ox said:


> I don't even know if she's allowed to do that, I mean technically you aren't supposed to sell outside the auction, but in a moment of desperation I even offered to do the same so that the shoes could still be mine, but the sneaky seller had done this last night & shipped them this morning
> 
> I'm going to have a read through all the Ebay rules & try to complain to them about it, even though it's probably too late!


 

its completely against ebay rules if she wrote it in an email she's so stupid. She could be booted for that, file a Non preforming seller and do NOT agree to cancel the listing, she'll still have to pay all of the fees on the shoes


----------



## heiress-ox

jenaywins said:


> Wait -- so you won an auction and the seller is being shady? First of all, do NOT agree to cancel the transaction. Second, *leave the seller negative feedback.* That is just wrong one very level. Further, please forward all emails from her stating she is selling outside of eBay and forfeiting her winning bid to eBay so that they may take the appropriate action against this seller.





skislope15 said:


> its completely against ebay rules if she wrote it in an email she's so stupid. She could be booted for that, file a Non preforming seller and do NOT agree to cancel the listing, she'll still have to pay all of the fees on the shoes




I didn't cancel & am going to leave the negative feedback, thanks to all you ladies help! I know the shoes are gone (as she shipped them out to the other buyer this morning), but I think not cancelling will show eBay how bad it was on her part & aid them in taking the necessary actions against her so it won't happen again.

Thank you all, this was my first negative experience with eBay, I guess those NS weren't meant to be mine this time 





LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thank you so much! I dropped Misto off this morning for surgery. They did pre-surgery bloodwork as an extra precaution because of her size, even though she had it done less than 6 months ago. They found her liver enzyme levels are elevated.
> 
> We are going to go ahead with the surgery, but at the same time the surgeon will take a biopsy of her liver. Since it is so taxing on her to go under anesthesia even one time, it is in her best interest to do it now, all at once, instead of having to go back in for the biopsy in a month or so. I could go into all the details for the rationale, but I don't want to bore you guys! All I know is I am waiting anxiously to hear how the surgeries go, praying she will be just fine



Not boring at all, you're just an anxious/worried mama, we're here for you  It's definitely sounds good that she's able to do everything all at once, and I am sure she will pull through! Keep letting us know!


----------



## Dessye

Thinking of Misto   Hope everything turns out well with her liver biopsy!


----------



## jenayb

heiress-ox said:


> I didn't cancel & am going to leave the negative feedback, thanks to all you ladies help! I know the shoes are gone (as she shipped them out to the other buyer this morning), but I think not cancelling will show eBay how bad it was on her part & aid them in taking the necessary actions against her so it won't happen again.
> 
> Thank you all, this was my first negative experience with eBay, I guess those NS weren't meant to be mine this time


 
I'm really sorry hon... So disappointing.


----------



## jamidee

jamidee said:


> Even though it's too late, it's not supposed to be done. Ebay strictly forbids against this. First, the seller is cheating ebay out of their fees which they don't like for obvious reasons. Secondly, Winning is like a binding contract unless you both agree to sell. If you want to be a "butt" you can not agree to cancel the transaction and she will still have to pay her fees etc.



*unless you both agree to cancel.

I am on a roll today with not making sense. I lost my wallet and school is kicking me in the nae nae's... so my mind is elsewhere. sry!


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> *unless you both agree to cancel.
> 
> I am on a roll today with not making sense. I lost my wallet and school is kicking me in the nae nae's... so my mind is elsewhere. sry!



No problem, you definitely did help a lot, I didn't end up cancelling on my end! Sorry to hear about your wallet being lost, hope your day looks up soon


----------



## AEGIS

heiress-ox said:


> No problem, you definitely did help a lot, I didn't end up cancelling on my end! Sorry to hear about your wallet being lost, hope your day looks up soon



Ok this must be the day of the messed up sellers. I legit JUST got an email from the person I got my ns from and they claim that the item was relisted and sold and refunded my paypal account. 

Wtf? I won the auction thursday or friday and paid sunday. It most certainly was not relisted.


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> Ok this must be the day of the messed up sellers. I legit JUST got an email from the person I got my ns from and they claim that the item was relisted and sold and refunded my paypal account.
> 
> Wtf? I won the auction thursday or friday and paid sunday. It most certainly was not relisted.



What?! No way as if this happened to both of us   Wtf is up with these greedy sellers, there is NO way your shoes could've been relisted that's just ridiculous.

I'm annoyed for you too, to think we were both so excited for our NS, now we have to wait again (well in my frugal case I do as I'm not sure they're a pair I want to pay retail for with so many other great shoes coming out lol). Hopefully ebay sorts our issues out!


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> Ok this must be the day of the messed up sellers. I legit JUST got an email from the person I got my ns from and they claim that the item was relisted and sold and refunded my paypal account.
> 
> Wtf? I won the auction thursday or friday and paid sunday. It most certainly was not relisted.


 
Good God!   OK, this is really freaky now --- what's going on??  Another complaint to eBay


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

heiress-ox said:


> Not boring at all, you're just an anxious/worried mama, we're here for you  It's definitely sounds good that she's able to do everything all at once, and I am sure she will pull through! Keep letting us know!





Dessye said:


> Thinking of Misto   Hope everything turns out well with her liver biopsy!



Thank you both for the support and love!! Misto is finally out of surgery and alive!! I am over the moon with joy she is ok. Going 6 hours with no word of how the surgery was going was impossibly hard. I got no work done today!! But it is all worth it since she is awake. 

If all goes well, and she eats normally and her glucose levels stay up off I.V., she can come home tomorrow!! I won't know the liver biopsy results for a bit, but I promise to let you all know 

Now I can focus on completing my RAOK gift again  I've been paralyzed with worry the past few days, but now I can relax.


----------



## laleeza

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thank you both for the support and love!! Misto is finally out of surgery and alive!! I am over the moon with joy she is ok. Going 6 hours with no word of how the surgery was going was impossibly hard. I got no work done today!! But it is all worth it since she is awake.
> 
> If all goes well, and she eats normally and her glucose levels stay up off I.V., she can come home tomorrow!! I won't know the liver biopsy results for a bit, but I promise to let you all know
> 
> Now I can focus on completing my RAOK gift again  I've been paralyzed with worry the past few days, but now I can relax.



Aw I'm so glad!!


----------



## heiress-ox

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thank you both for the support and love!! Misto is finally out of surgery and alive!! I am over the moon with joy she is ok. Going 6 hours with no word of how the surgery was going was impossibly hard. I got no work done today!! But it is all worth it since she is awake.
> 
> If all goes well, and she eats normally and her glucose levels stay up off I.V., she can come home tomorrow!! I won't know the liver biopsy results for a bit, but I promise to let you all know
> 
> Now I can focus on completing my RAOK gift again  I've been paralyzed with worry the past few days, but now I can relax.



Yay, so glad to hear it


----------



## AEGIS

actually i realized that i bought the shoes on the 6th and paid for them on the 7th


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thank you both for the support and love!! Misto is finally out of surgery and alive!! I am over the moon with joy she is ok. Going 6 hours with no word of how the surgery was going was impossibly hard. I got no work done today!! But it is all worth it since she is awake.
> 
> If all goes well, and she eats normally and her glucose levels stay up off I.V., she can come home tomorrow!! I won't know the liver biopsy results for a bit, but I promise to let you all know
> 
> Now I can focus on completing my RAOK gift again  I've been paralyzed with worry the past few days, but now I can relax.






yay MISTO!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

LG, I'm so glad that Misto is okay.


----------



## beagly911

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thank you both for the support and love!! Misto is finally out of surgery and alive!! I am over the moon with joy she is ok. Going 6 hours with no word of how the surgery was going was impossibly hard. I got no work done today!! But it is all worth it since she is awake.
> 
> If all goes well, and she eats normally and her glucose levels stay up off I.V., she can come home tomorrow!! I won't know the liver biopsy results for a bit, but I promise to let you all know
> 
> Now I can focus on completing my RAOK gift again  I've been paralyzed with worry the past few days, but now I can relax.


 
I'm so glad she is came out of surgery ok!!  Yea Misto!!


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thank you both for the support and love!! Misto is finally out of surgery and alive!! I am over the moon with joy she is ok. Going 6 hours with no word of how the surgery was going was impossibly hard. I got no work done today!! But it is all worth it since she is awake.
> 
> If all goes well, and she eats normally and her glucose levels stay up off I.V., she can come home tomorrow!! I won't know the liver biopsy results for a bit, but I promise to let you all know
> 
> Now I can focus on completing my RAOK gift again  I've been paralyzed with worry the past few days, but now I can relax.



yay!!!! I knew Misto was a little hauss!  I'm so happy she's ok


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thank you both for the support and love!! Misto is finally out of surgery and alive!! I am over the moon with joy she is ok. Going 6 hours with no word of how the surgery was going was impossibly hard. I got no work done today!! But it is all worth it since she is awake.
> 
> If all goes well, and she eats normally and her glucose levels stay up off I.V., she can come home tomorrow!! I won't know the liver biopsy results for a bit, but I promise to let you all know
> 
> Now I can focus on completing my RAOK gift again  I've been paralyzed with worry the past few days, but now I can relax.



Misto is a tough little fighter!! give kisses to Misto for me!!


----------



## chanel*liz

Ladies suggestions please - what are your fav websites and  items for gourmet Christmas gifts? Pies, chocolates etc...


----------



## laleeza

chanel*liz said:


> Ladies suggestions please - what are your fav websites and  items for gourmet Christmas gifts? Pies, chocolates etc...



I love igourmet.com - I mostly get cheeses from them, but have gotten some lovely gifts for people too.


----------



## jenayb

*Misto!*





​


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

laleeza said:


> Aw I'm so glad!!



Thank you laleeza!! 



heiress-ox said:


> Yay, so glad to hear it



thanks love! i really appreciate your support today.



AEGIS said:


> yay MISTO!!!



 thanks for being here for Misto!!



BattyBugs said:


> LG, I'm so glad that Misto is okay.



Thank you BattyBugs!  I am so relieved as well.



beagly911 said:


> I'm so glad she is came out of surgery ok!!  Yea Misto!!



Thanks beagly!! It is so wonderful, I hope she pulls through the night just fine too 



jamidee said:


> yay!!!! I knew Misto was a little hauss!  I'm so happy she's ok



Yes!! She is such a trooper. I just wish I could be there with her to comfort her tonight. I can only imagine how confused she is in a new place with strangers. I did pack lots of her blankets and stuffed animals so something would feel familiar to her in the recovery cage. :shame:



chanel*liz said:


> Misto is a tough little fighter!! give kisses to Misto for me!!



she sure is a tough little one. i am so impressed she is doing so well considering how tiny she is. I will definitely, definitely pass along lots of kisses, thanks love!! 



jenaywins said:


> *Misto!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




I love this!!!!  You are so sweet. I am sure she can feel all of the love from you ladies, all her CL god-mommies


----------



## jamidee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thank you laleeza!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks love! i really appreciate your support today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you BattyBugs!  I am so relieved as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks beagly!! It is so wonderful, I hope she pulls through the night just fine too
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!! She is such a trooper. I just wish I could be there with her to comfort her tonight. I can only imagine how confused she is in a new place with strangers. I did pack lots of her blankets and stuffed animals so something would feel familiar to her in the recovery cage. :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> she sure is a tough little one. i am so impressed she is doing so well considering how tiny she is. I will definitely, definitely pass along lots of kisses, thanks love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this!!!!  You are so sweet. I am sure she can feel all of the love from you ladies, all her CL god-mommies



Awe you remind me of me. I did the same thing for my little chi, Elliemae. She didn't get fixed, but she had a teeth cleaning. I had to drop her off in the am before work (8am) and I packed a full bag. I talked the nurse into doing her first so she didn't have to stay awake in the cage. I kept telling them that she had really bad anxiety (I think it was more me that had anxiety. I just didn't want her to think I abandoned her). When the lady came and took her from me, Ellie whipped her head around to look back at me and seemed to say with her eyes, "momma, you're gonna let them take me from you!?!" She looked so shocked and her head followed me all the way until she couldn't see me anymore, like... "come get me... hurry!" She couldnt understand why I let them take her. It BROKE MY HEART. I cried all the way to work. Then called 2 times to see if I could go get her early. I'm pretty sure they hated me. But anyhow, I completely understand. That's what I was trying to say with this story.


----------



## heiress-ox

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thanks love! i really appreciate your support today.



no problem babe, anytime, I can only imagine the anxiety you were under!


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thank you both for the support and love!! Misto is finally out of surgery and alive!! I am over the moon with joy she is ok. Going 6 hours with no word of how the surgery was going was impossibly hard. I got no work done today!! But it is all worth it since she is awake.
> 
> If all goes well, and she eats normally and her glucose levels stay up off I.V., she can come home tomorrow!! I won't know the liver biopsy results for a bit, but I promise to let you all know
> 
> Now I can focus on completing my RAOK gift again  I've been paralyzed with worry the past few days, but now I can relax.



Yay --- surgery went well!  Now you can relax!


----------



## myu3160

*LG* I'm really happy to hear Misto is doing well!!


----------



## AEGIS

woot got an internship w/DOJ!! now i need sensible CLs hehe


----------



## laleeza

AEGIS said:


> woot got an internship w/DOJ!! now i need sensible CLs hehe



Awesome girl!! Congrats! 
Sensible CLs - is that an oxymoron?


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> woot got an internship w/DOJ!! now i need sensible CLs hehe


 Yea AEGIS!!!  WTG!!  But what does that mean for the house???  You'll be awesome!!


----------



## sleepyjae

chanel*liz said:


> Ladies suggestions please - what are your fav websites and items for gourmet Christmas gifts? Pies, chocolates etc...


 

http://www.deandeluca.com/

One of the finest food stores in NYC and Napa.  The very best of the best from around the world.  And the packaging is always city chic

For caviar - http://www.tsarnicoulai.com/
(Same kind Thomas Keller uses)

And for caviar, foie, truffles and MUST HAVE holiday items:
http://www.dartagnan.com/
OFCOURSE!  oh nom nom nom!


----------



## chanel*liz

sleepyjae said:


> http://www.deandeluca.com/
> 
> One of the finest food stores in NYC and Napa.  The very best of the best from around the world.  And the packaging is always city chic
> 
> For caviar - http://www.tsarnicoulai.com/
> (Same kind Thomas Keller uses)
> 
> And for caviar, foie, truffles and MUST HAVE holiday items:
> http://www.dartagnan.com/
> OFCOURSE!  oh nom nom nom!



 im checking these out now..


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> Yea AEGIS!!!  WTG!!  But what does that mean for the house???  You'll be awesome!!




oh my dh is in Boston for work anyway and I am down here finishing school.  i move up there when i finish school


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> woot got an internship w/DOJ!! now i need sensible CLs hehe



woo congrats!!!!!!!  now an excuse for more CL's


----------



## AEGIS

laleeza said:


> Awesome girl!! Congrats!
> Sensible CLs - is that an oxymoron?




i just got some ns...but now i can tell dh i need at least 2 more pairs...nude and another color [im thinking peacock piggies] for work


----------



## laleeza

AEGIS said:


> i just got some ns...but now i can tell dh i need at least 2 more pairs...nude and another color [im thinking peacock piggies] for work



You'll need at least 2 more 
I wear almost all of mine to work but I'm pretty lucky. I don't think I could justify having them otherwise. I have a very sad social life


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> oh my dh is in Boston for work anyway and I am down here finishing school. i move up there when i finish school


 
Aha!  Any news on the house???  DOJ is lucky to have you...but you better "ROCK THEIR WORLD" every now and then with a killer CL showing...it will keep them on their toes...hehe(pun intended!!)


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> oh my dh is in Boston for work anyway and I am down here finishing school.  i move up there when i finish school


----------



## beagly911

Lamborghini...hows Misto????  Is she coming home???


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jamidee said:


> Awe you remind me of me. I did the same thing for my little chi, Elliemae. She didn't get fixed, but she had a teeth cleaning. I had to drop her off in the am before work (8am) and I packed a full bag. I talked the nurse into doing her first so she didn't have to stay awake in the cage. I kept telling them that she had really bad anxiety (I think it was more me that had anxiety. I just didn't want her to think I abandoned her). When the lady came and took her from me, Ellie whipped her head around to look back at me and seemed to say with her eyes, "momma, you're gonna let them take me from you!?!" She looked so shocked and her head followed me all the way until she couldn't see me anymore, like... "come get me... hurry!" She couldnt understand why I let them take her. It BROKE MY HEART. I cried all the way to work. Then called 2 times to see if I could go get her early. I'm pretty sure they hated me. But anyhow, I completely understand. That's what I was trying to say with this story.



Thanks  Hearing your story helps!



heiress-ox said:


> no problem babe, anytime, I can only imagine the anxiety you were under!



so much! I am still pretty worried, but I am so happy Misto is home.



Dessye said:


> Yay --- surgery went well!  Now you can relax!



Thanks Dessye!!! popping open the wine now 



myu3160 said:


> *LG* I'm really happy to hear Misto is doing well!!



myu, thank you for checking in! you are so sweet 



beagly911 said:


> Lamborghini...hows Misto????  Is she coming home???



beagly, thank you for asking!!! i have been so busy caring for her, but i want to give you all an *update.*

Misto came home this morning, but she is not out of the woods. She is kind of comatose-- she can't walk, can't eat, can't open her eyes-- she is pretty much unconscious. When i picked her up from the vet this morning, she didn't even recognize me She has been on morphine for awhile and her body is in super shock from having her uterus, ovaries, part of her liver and about 6 baby teeth removed. She has a huge incision down her entire underside, so she can't play or run or go outside for 2 weeks. Right now she is lying next to me, and I am monitoring her to make sure she is breathing and her heart is beating, since otherwise she looks like she is dead... the surgeon said she should improve within 24 hours and start walking around, opening her eyes.

I am using a syringe to squirt water and chicken broth into her mouth, as well as her pain medication. She is going to the bathroom in her onesie which i lined with a piece of a diaper.

Unlike normal dogs, that bounce back the day of the spay, it will take Misto much longer! Trauma like this impacts a dog that weighs less than 2 pounds much more. But I love her and will do anything for her to nurse her back to health.

Thank you everyone for your support and thoughts and love for Misto!!!


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> beagly, thank you for asking!!! i have been so busy caring for her, but i want to give you all an *update.*
> 
> Misto came home this morning, but she is not out of the woods. She is kind of comatose-- she can't walk, can't eat, can't open her eyes-- she is pretty much unconscious. When i picked her up from the vet this morning, she didn't even recognize me She has been on morphine for awhile and her body is in super shock from having her uterus, ovaries, part of her liver and about 6 baby teeth removed. She has a huge incision down her entire underside, so she can't play or run or go outside for 2 weeks. Right now she is lying next to me, and I am monitoring her to make sure she is breathing and her heart is beating, since otherwise she looks like she is dead... the surgeon said she should improve within 24 hours and start walking around, opening her eyes.
> 
> I am using a syringe to squirt water and chicken broth into her mouth, as well as her pain medication. She is going to the bathroom in her onesie which i lined with a piece of a diaper.
> 
> Unlike normal dogs, that bounce back the day of the spay, it will take Misto much longer! Trauma like this impacts a dog that weighs less than 2 pounds much more. But I love her and will do anything for her to nurse her back to health.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and thoughts and love for Misto!!!


 
Awww, hang in there *LG*!   Misto will be much better tomorrow.  My Dessie was 5 months when I got her spayed and although she was definitely over 2 lbs she was groggy and barely moved for 24 hours after she came home.  She did venture to her bowl to eat and drink but that was it.  What a mama for hand feeding her little baby...  I do the same for Dessie when she gets sick since she improves more quickly that way.  Fortunately, she hasn't gotten sick in years now (she's 8).


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> woot got an internship w/DOJ!! now i need sensible CLs hehe



Yay, congrats girl! Perfect excuse to shop for some more shoes as I'm sure you got the basic black out of the way 




LamborghiniGirl said:


> Misto came home this morning, but she is not out of the woods. She is kind of comatose-- she can't walk, can't eat, can't open her eyes-- she is pretty much unconscious. When i picked her up from the vet this morning, she didn't even recognize me She has been on morphine for awhile and her body is in super shock from having her uterus, ovaries, part of her liver and about 6 baby teeth removed. She has a huge incision down her entire underside, so she can't play or run or go outside for 2 weeks. Right now she is lying next to me, and I am monitoring her to make sure she is breathing and her heart is beating, since otherwise she looks like she is dead... the surgeon said she should improve within 24 hours and start walking around, opening her eyes.
> 
> I am using a syringe to squirt water and chicken broth into her mouth, as well as her pain medication. She is going to the bathroom in her onesie which i lined with a piece of a diaper.
> 
> Unlike normal dogs, that bounce back the day of the spay, it will take Misto much longer! Trauma like this impacts a dog that weighs less than 2 pounds much more. But I love her and will do anything for her to nurse her back to health.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and thoughts and love for Misto!!!



Yay, Misto is such a strong girl holding in there, I'm sure after she gets her rest today she will be moving around a little more tomorrow, you sound like you're doing a wonderful job caring for her too, she must be as comfortable as she can be!


----------



## laleeza

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thanks  Hearing your story helps!
> 
> 
> 
> so much! I am still pretty worried, but I am so happy Misto is home.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dessye!!! popping open the wine now
> 
> 
> 
> myu, thank you for checking in! you are so sweet
> 
> 
> 
> beagly, thank you for asking!!! i have been so busy caring for her, but i want to give you all an *update.*
> 
> Misto came home this morning, but she is not out of the woods. She is kind of comatose-- she can't walk, can't eat, can't open her eyes-- she is pretty much unconscious. When i picked her up from the vet this morning, she didn't even recognize me She has been on morphine for awhile and her body is in super shock from having her uterus, ovaries, part of her liver and about 6 baby teeth removed. She has a huge incision down her entire underside, so she can't play or run or go outside for 2 weeks. Right now she is lying next to me, and I am monitoring her to make sure she is breathing and her heart is beating, since otherwise she looks like she is dead... the surgeon said she should improve within 24 hours and start walking around, opening her eyes.
> 
> I am using a syringe to squirt water and chicken broth into her mouth, as well as her pain medication. She is going to the bathroom in her onesie which i lined with a piece of a diaper.
> 
> Unlike normal dogs, that bounce back the day of the spay, it will take Misto much longer! Trauma like this impacts a dog that weighs less than 2 pounds much more. But I love her and will do anything for her to nurse her back to health.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and thoughts and love for Misto!!!



Aw.. Poor little Misto! :cry:
Sounds like she will be feeling more like herself tomorrow though and she has such a good mommy! She will be running around in no time!


----------



## chacci1

I'm so glad MISTO is ok!!!!!!  He is the cutest thing ever!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

I've been on a little shopping spree.   Should have about 4 or 6 new pairs to reveal soon


----------



## 318Platinum

so, when you all want a shoe, do you all get on one wait list for that shoe, or do you all get on multiple wait lists for that shoe at different locations?? Just a question that I was wondering about. TIA


----------



## anniethecat

AEGIS said:


> woot got an internship w/DOJ!! now i need sensible CLs hehe


 
Congrats!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chanel*liz said:


> I've been on a little shopping spree.   Should have about 4 or 6 new pairs to reveal soon



I'm ready!!!!

:snack:      :snack:


----------



## chanel*liz

318Platinum said:


> so, when you all want a shoe, do you all get on one wait list for that shoe, or do you all get on multiple wait lists for that shoe at different locations?? Just a question that I was wondering about. TIA



I get on as many as possible!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> Awww, hang in there *LG*!   Misto will be much better tomorrow.  My Dessie was 5 months when I got her spayed and although she was definitely over 2 lbs she was groggy and barely moved for 24 hours after she came home.  She did venture to her bowl to eat and drink but that was it.  What a mama for hand feeding her little baby...  I do the same for Dessie when she gets sick since she improves more quickly that way.  Fortunately, she hasn't gotten sick in years now (she's 8).



Thank you so much for all of the love!!! Misto hasn't improved much at all, unfortunately. We had a scare last night when she started shaking uncontrollably and whimpering after she ate. It turns out the food expanded her belly causing lots of pain on the incision, which caused all the shaking and whimpering. So we may have to increase the pain medicine dosage. She isn't walking, or eating on her own. But she is opening her eyes, so that is good!



heiress-ox said:


> Yay, Misto is such a strong girl holding in there, I'm sure after she  gets her rest today she will be moving around a little more tomorrow,  you sound like you're doing a wonderful job caring for her too, she must  be as comfortable as she can be!



Thanks love! Right now she is sleeping on my chest and we are sitting on the couch. That way she feels a warm heartbeat and I can make sure hers is beating too 



laleeza said:


> Aw.. Poor little Misto! :cry:
> Sounds like she will be feeling more like herself tomorrow though and  she has such a good mommy! She will be running around in no time!



I hope so!! Thank you for all the words of encouragement 



chacci1 said:


> I'm so glad MISTO is ok!!!!!!  He is the cutest thing ever!!!



Thank you so much!!! I am so in love with her  and so thankful she is alive!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chanel*liz said:


> I get on as many as possible!!




really? for the same shoe? they don't mind that redundancy? i should start doing that then!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

chanel*liz said:


> I get on as many as possible!!



THANKS for the answer, *Chanel*!! "Making second call as we speak!!"


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> really? for the same shoe? they don't mind that redundancy? i should start doing that then!!!



Well the different boutiques don't know, do they?  I usually get on NYC, LA, costa Mesa and whoever else has it. I figure my chances are that much greater I'll get the shoe


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thank you so much for all of the love!!! Misto hasn't improved much at all, unfortunately. We had a scare last night when she started shaking uncontrollably and whimpering after she ate. It turns out the food expanded her belly causing lots of pain on the incision, which caused all the shaking and whimpering. So we may have to increase the pain medicine dosage. She isn't walking, or eating on her own. But she is opening her eyes, so that is good!



Ooohh.  I'm sorry that happened.   But she has such dedicated loving parents so she will be fine....put poor little thing.


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> woot got an internship w/DOJ!! now i need sensible CLs hehe



Just read this!


----------



## 318Platinum

chanel*liz said:


> Well the different boutiques don't know, do they?  I usually get on NYC, LA, costa Mesa and whoever else has it. I figure my chances are that much greater I'll get the shoe



Well, unfortunately, the ONLY boutique that will have my size is Madison in both shoes that I want, AND they are only receiving ONE pair in my size of each style I wait listed!!!   I need a Hope, a Prayer, and a Wish!!!


----------



## PeepToe

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Well, unfortunately, the ONLY boutique that will have my size is Madison in both shoes that I want, AND they are only receiving ONE pair in my size of each style I wait listed!!!   I need a Hope, a Prayer, and a Wish!!!



They should let you know if your first on the wait list!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

318Platinum said:


> Well, unfortunately, the ONLY boutique that will have my size is Madison in both shoes that I want, AND they are only receiving ONE pair in my size of each style I wait listed!!!  I need a Hope, a Prayer, and a Wish!!!


 
Are you first on the list for each size? If so, they should be offered to you first!

Edit: ^^ didn't see your post *Peep!* Hit it right on the head!


----------



## 318Platinum

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Are you first on the list for each size? If so, they should be offered to you first!
> 
> Edit: ^^ didn't see your post *Peep!* Hit it right on the head!



I don't know, but I feel like if I was, then the SA would have told me that when she put me down for them. :no-good: I really don't see me getting the call for them. I'm depressed now.


----------



## PeepToe

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Are you first on the list for each size? If so, they should be offered to you first!
> 
> Edit: ^^ didn't see your post *Peep!* Hit it right on the head!




They have never told me if I was first. They just take my name. I have only been told if I asked!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

318Platinum said:


> I don't know, but I feel like if I was, then the SA would have told me that when she put me down for them. :no-good: I really don't see me getting the call for them. I'm depressed now.


 
You could always ring her back and ask what number you on the list. Always good to know where you stand! GL!


----------



## 318Platinum

PeepToe said:


> They have never told me if I was first. They just take my name. I have only been told if I asked!



I didn't ask, I just assumed that I was first. lol, I wonder if I call back, if they would tell me? That ship probably sailed, sank, and rotted!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> You could always ring her back and ask what number you on the list. Always good to know where you stand! GL!



Just called, but hey told me that they aren't quite sure what number I am, so I guess that is his way of saying "I can't tell you that information"? UGH!!! I need to know if I will be stepping in a pair of Exotic Daffs or not!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

LG, I hope that Misto is feeling better soon. You are such a good mommy.

My parents are leaving for home on Friday, so I will be worrying (but will have my computer back). This will be the first time they've driven themselves this year. Usually, I will fly out to Calif., drive them here, drive them home & then fly home myself. I just can't get away (2nd eye surgery coming up) to drive them home this time.


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> Just read this!



thank you 

now...do i need peacock piggies for a navy suit? questions questions


----------



## whimsic

awww LG !!  You're the best mommy!! I hope Misto improves soon, it must be so traumatic for her to undergo such a difficult surgery! 

*sends u & M lots of hugs, kisses, and sparkles*


----------



## whimsic

AEGIS said:


> thank you
> 
> now...do i need peacock piggies for a navy suit? questions questions



Congrats on your internship!!!!

Peacock piggies are lovely. How about red?


----------



## AEGIS

whimsic said:


> Congrats on your internship!!!!
> 
> Peacock piggies are lovely. How about red?




those are on the list too but not in the piggie style...i like them in rolandos or simples


----------



## l.a_girl19

I know that this question is kind of random but what is your favourite band or singer of all time?? Mine is *Led Zeppelin*!!! I guess I am just curious about everyone else!!


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> thank you
> 
> now...do i need peacock piggies for a navy suit? questions questions



Peacock Pigalles are absolutely beautiful, so you know I'm going to say yes  Are you doing 120 or 100?

Ps. I saw some burgundy/wine coloured NS, shall I do it or wait for black (yes, I'm boring I know)


----------



## AEGIS

heiress-ox said:


> Peacock Pigalles are absolutely beautiful, so you know I'm going to say yes  Are you doing 120 or 100?
> 
> Ps. I saw some burgundy/wine coloured NS, shall I do it or wait for black (yes, I'm boring I know)




neither 85

i love burgundy...apparently you need to wear burgundy w/a blue suit


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> neither 85
> 
> i love burgundy...apparently you need to wear burgundy w/a blue suit



Oh, that is news to me! 85 is such a good option for work especially in such a pretty colour


----------



## linakpl

This might not be the thread to ask this but what styles are considered part of the "classic collection" ? Thanks!


----------



## CMP86

linakpl said:


> This might not be the thread to ask this but what styles are considered part of the "classic collection" ? Thanks!


Very Prive, Simple, New Simple, Pigalle, Bianca, Altadama, Rolando, Numero Prive.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> thank you
> 
> now...do i need peacock piggies for a navy suit? questions questions



Your lilac maggies would be DIVINE with a navy suit!!! but, then again so would peacock piggies.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Your lilac maggies would be DIVINE with a navy suit!!! but, then again so would peacock piggies.




girl i can't wear that to work every day


----------



## linakpl

CMP86 said:


> Very Prive, Simple, New Simple, Pigalle, Bianca, Altadama, Rolando, Numero Prive.


 
Thank you!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

l.a_girl19 said:


> I know that this question is kind of random but what is your favourite band or singer of all time?? Mine is *Led Zeppelin*!!! I guess I am just curious about everyone else!!



Etta James and Diana Krall, it is a tie! Both of their voices can bring me to tears. In a good way


----------



## l.a_girl19

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Etta James and Diana Krall, it is a tie! Both of their voices can *bring me to tears**. In a good way*



 I hear ya! I can definitely relate to that


----------



## AEGIS

did the new simple come in carmel jazz?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

So Misto is recovering nicely! As you can see in my collection thread, she assisted me in this reveal of my transformed Aurums  But she got tired quickly, because of all the drugs she is still on! Thankfully her liver looks ok, except for some vaculation at the cell level. They are going to re-test her liver enzyme levels in a month and see how she is doing!


----------



## laleeza

LamborghiniGirl said:


> So Misto is recovering nicely! As you can see in my collection thread, she assisted me in this reveal of my transformed Aurums  But she got tired quickly, because of all the drugs she is still on! Thankfully her liver looks ok, except for some vaculation at the cell level. They are going to re-test her liver enzyme levels in a month and see how she is doing!



Oh that's wonderful news!! I so happy she's doing better! 
And those shoes are amazing!!


----------



## BattyBugs

LamborghiniGirl said:


> So Misto is recovering nicely! As you can see in my collection thread, she assisted me in this reveal of my transformed Aurums  But she got tired quickly, because of all the drugs she is still on! Thankfully her liver looks ok, except for some vaculation at the cell level. They are going to re-test her liver enzyme levels in a month and see how she is doing!


 
I'm glad to see that Misto is feeling well enough to help you reveal this stunning shoe, LG.


----------



## CMP86

So glad that Misto is recovering well!


----------



## chanel*liz

l.a_girl19 said:


> I know that this question is kind of random but what is your favourite band or singer of all time?? Mine is *Led Zeppelin*!!! I guess I am just curious about everyone else!!



I love velvet revolver and nickleback


----------



## l.a_girl19

chanel*liz said:


> I love velvet revolver and nickleback



 It is fun to know what music CL lovers listen to! Hehe


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

laleeza said:


> Oh that's wonderful news!! I so happy she's doing better!
> And those shoes are amazing!!



Thanks! Every day she is a bit better. 



BattyBugs said:


> I'm glad to see that Misto is feeling well enough to help you reveal this stunning shoe, LG.



haha thank you! she is always a great helper. today i am going to start scaling back on the pain medicine, and see how she does. 



CMP86 said:


> So glad that Misto is recovering well!



Thank you so much!! Your baby is such a cutie, I love him!!


----------



## CMP86

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thank you so much!! Your baby is such a cutie, I love him!!


Thank you.


----------



## beagly911

*LG* I'm so glad misto is doing better and  the new shoes are gorgeous!


----------



## anniethecat

l.a_girl19 said:


> It is fun to know what music CL lovers listen to! Hehe


 
I listen to all kinds, perfer hard rock, Nickelback is one of my faves.


----------



## anniethecat

LamborghiniGirl said:


> So Misto is recovering nicely! As you can see in my collection thread, she assisted me in this reveal of my transformed Aurums  But she got tired quickly, because of all the drugs she is still on! Thankfully her liver looks ok, except for some vaculation at the cell level. They are going to re-test her liver enzyme levels in a month and see how she is doing!


 
Gorgy shoe!  Little Misto looks so cute all cuddled in her blanket.  So glad to hear she is doing better.


----------



## Dessye

Yay, Misto!!!


----------



## AEGIS

i rather be doing anything else than outlining for evidence right now.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> i rather be doing anything else than outlining for evidence right now.



i'd rather be doing anything other than cleaning up misto's throw up  i guess neither of us are having the best friday night


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> i rather be doing anything else than outlining for evidence right now.


 
Oh, not a fun Friday night!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> i'd rather be doing anything other than cleaning up misto's throw up  i guess neither of us are having the best friday night


So sorry LG...hope Misto feels better soon!!  

My Friday entails finishing a project for my buddy for the RAOK...shipping on Monday!!!  Its Friday night girls night in!!!  Good luck to you both!!


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i'd rather be doing anything other than cleaning up misto's throw up  i guess neither of us are having the best friday night




is it sad i didn't even realize it was friday?  

i need a drink....sounds like you might need one too


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> Oh, not a fun Friday night!
> 
> 
> So sorry LG...hope Misto feels better soon!!
> 
> My Friday entails finishing a project for my buddy for the RAOK...shipping on Monday!!!  Its Friday night girls night in!!!  Good luck to you both!!




thanks! my goal was to finish 200 pages today...hmm ive done 61 lol

have fun shopping! have fun for me!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> thanks! my goal was to finish 200 pages today...hmm ive done 61 lol
> 
> have fun shopping! have fun for me!


 
Keep plugging away..you can do it!!!  I'm hoping to find some great work outfits...most of my size 12's are too big so having to size down again...not arguing but the bank account says ouch!! hehe


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

beagly911 said:


> Oh, not a fun Friday night!
> 
> 
> So sorry LG...hope Misto feels better soon!!
> 
> My Friday entails finishing a project for my buddy for the RAOK...shipping on Monday!!!  Its Friday night girls night in!!!  Good luck to you both!!



thanks! she has a such a delicate stomach, such a diva  once she settles down I am going to do the same, 100% focusing on RAOK!



AEGIS said:


> is it sad i didn't even realize it was friday?
> 
> i need a drink....sounds like you might need one too



lol! i've already started popping bottles  once you get to page 100 you should too!!


----------



## chacci1

LamborghiniGirl said:


> So Misto is recovering nicely! As you can see in my collection thread, she assisted me in this reveal of my transformed Aurums  But she got tired quickly, because of all the drugs she is still on! Thankfully her liver looks ok, except for some vaculation at the cell level. They are going to re-test her liver enzyme levels in a month and see how she is doing!



Awe. Little MISTO is sooooo cute!!!  And, I absolutely love the shoes!!!!!  Did you do that yourself???  They are beautiful!


----------



## BattyBugs

My iPod has a bunch of different music genres on it. I listen to pretty much everything, from classical to hip hop and rap. I've shocked a few people who can't believe a grandma has such eclectic taste in music.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chacci1 said:


> Awe. Little MISTO is sooooo cute!!!  And, I absolutely love the shoes!!!!!  Did you do that yourself???  They are beautiful!




Thanks!! That's so sweet of you to say. I wish I could have strassed myself, but i am not that talented! Joey from Redo my Shoe did the amazing transformation


----------



## l.a_girl19

anniethecat said:


> I listen to all kinds, perfer hard rock, Nickelback is one of my faves.


----------



## aoqtpi

AEGIS said:


> i rather be doing anything else than outlining for evidence right now.



I feel you. I'm taking a quick break from Contracts because it's putting me to sleep. :reading:


----------



## chanel*liz

Ladies: question about buying for your louboutin SA's.. Do you buy for them if they've gone above and beyond or just someone you've worked with for awhile that is always there and helps you? I have a great sa who always calls me and is very helpful.. Should I get him a small token of appreciation?


----------



## whimsic

chanel*liz said:
			
		

> Ladies: question about buying for your louboutin SA's.. Do you buy for them if they've gone above and beyond or just someone you've worked with for awhile that is always there and helps you? I have a great sa who always calls me and is very helpful.. Should I get him a small token of appreciation?



Nothing wrong with showing appreciation to someone, especially if they're going beyond what their job requires them to do


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> Ladies: question about buying for your louboutin SA's.. Do you buy for them if they've gone above and beyond or just someone you've worked with for awhile that is always there and helps you? I have a great sa who always calls me and is very helpful.. Should I get him a small token of appreciation?




i think so.  i was going to get someone for an SA and i found out she is no longer w/the company.


----------



## jamidee

I'm just distraught!! I need help.

I wore my indigo maggies to a birthday dinner last night. We went to watch the fight after at this sports bar. I wasn't happy about going to begin with because I didn't want to take my shoes there, but didn't really have a choice. At the end of the night, I checked on them and there is dark spots all over the purple leather of one shoe. Looks like someone's drink (condensation, perhaps) drizzled a little on them. I've never owned anything other than black leather so I don't know if this is normal, but I tried to wipe them and they appear stained!! Is there anything I can do!!? I love them and to have them ruined would just be heartbreaking. I would just die.:cry:


----------



## gymangel812

chanel*liz said:


> Ladies: question about buying for your louboutin SA's.. Do you buy for them if they've gone above and beyond or just someone you've worked with for awhile that is always there and helps you? I have a great sa who always calls me and is very helpful.. Should I get him a small token of appreciation?


i was wondering this too. i have a great chanel SA who goes above and beyond but i'm not sure what to get her....


----------



## chanel*liz

jamidee said:
			
		

> I'm just distraught!! I need help.
> 
> I wore my indigo maggies to a birthday dinner last night. We went to watch the fight after at this sports bar. I wasn't happy about going to begin with because I didn't want to take my shoes there, but didn't really have a choice. At the end of the night, I checked on them and there is dark spots all over the purple leather of one shoe. Looks like someone's drink (condensation, perhaps) drizzled a little on them. I've never owned anything other than black leather so I don't know if this is normal, but I tried to wipe them and they appear stained!! Is there anything I can do!!? I love them and to have them ruined would just be heartbreaking. I would just die.:cry:



Omg I totally know how you feel!!!! But not to worry whenever something like that happens I take them to my amazing cobbler who can get the stains out. Do you have a cobbler you trust??


----------



## shontel

I agree. I get small tokens of appreciation for everyone: Concierge, Valet, Secretaries, Janitors, Runners...  I don't have a regular SA though.   

I wish I had a friend who worked at Saks.  Anyone know any Saks/Neimans/Barneys SAs in South Florida?   I'd make a great new friend! 



gymangel812 said:


> i was wondering this too. i have a great chanel SA who goes above and beyond but i'm not sure what to get her....





AEGIS said:


> i think so.  i was going to get someone for an SA and i found out she is no longer w/the company.





whimsic said:


> Nothing wrong with showing appreciation to someone, especially if they're going beyond what their job requires them to do





chanel*liz said:


> Ladies: question about buying for your louboutin SA's.. Do you buy for them if they've gone above and beyond or just someone you've worked with for awhile that is always there and helps you? I have a great sa who always calls me and is very helpful.. Should I get him a small token of appreciation?


----------



## shontel

After your cobbler repairs the stains, can you treat them so that they cannot be stain again?



jamidee said:


> I'm just distraught!! I need help.
> 
> I wore my indigo maggies to a birthday dinner last night. We went to watch the fight after at this sports bar. I wasn't happy about going to begin with because I didn't want to take my shoes there, but didn't really have a choice. At the end of the night, I checked on them and there is dark spots all over the purple leather of one shoe. Looks like someone's drink (condensation, perhaps) drizzled a little on them. I've never owned anything other than black leather so I don't know if this is normal, but I tried to wipe them and they appear stained!! Is there anything I can do!!? I love them and to have them ruined would just be heartbreaking. I would just die.:cry:


----------



## jenayb

chanel*liz said:


> Ladies: question about buying for your louboutin SA's.. Do you buy for them if they've gone above and beyond or just someone you've worked with for awhile that is always there and helps you? I have a great sa who always calls me and is very helpful.. Should I get him a small token of appreciation?





gymangel812 said:


> i was wondering this too. i have a great chanel SA who goes above and beyond but i'm not sure what to get her....



Absolutely! I always at the very least get my favourite SAs a little something at Xmas. Last year, I got each of my favourite SAs a lovely card with a $50 Starbucks gift card inside. Something small like a box of nice chocolates or maybe something small that they are into is always appreciated.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I'm just distraught!! I need help.
> 
> I wore my indigo maggies to a birthday dinner last night. We went to watch the fight after at this sports bar. I wasn't happy about going to begin with because I didn't want to take my shoes there, but didn't really have a choice. At the end of the night, I checked on them and there is dark spots all over the purple leather of one shoe. Looks like someone's drink (condensation, perhaps) drizzled a little on them. I've never owned anything other than black leather so I don't know if this is normal, but I tried to wipe them and they appear stained!! Is there anything I can do!!? I love them and to have them ruined would just be heartbreaking. I would just die.:cry:





you can def. buy something for that...i have something (haven't used it and don't remember the name) that is supposed to remove stains....ironically it is for my maggies as well


----------



## poppyseed

jamidee said:


> I'm just distraught!! I need help.
> 
> I wore my indigo maggies to a birthday dinner last night. We went to watch the fight after at this sports bar. I wasn't happy about going to begin with because I didn't want to take my shoes there, but didn't really have a choice. At the end of the night, I checked on them and there is dark spots all over the purple leather of one shoe. Looks like someone's drink (condensation, perhaps) drizzled a little on them. I've never owned anything other than black leather so I don't know if this is normal, but I tried to wipe them and they appear stained!! Is there anything I can do!!? I love them and to have them ruined would just be heartbreaking. I would just die.:cry:


 

I have recently done a lot of researching on here regarding good but gentle cleaning products as I want to clean my Miu Miu bow satchel and I don't have any decent cobblers where I live. 
It looks like ladies on here like products from Apple leather care, Loving my bags products and Meltonian. I have just ordered Apple leather care cleaner and conditioner, so when they arrive and I've tried them ( I plan on using them on my CL as well), I can update you how it worked.


----------



## jamidee

shontel said:


> After your cobbler repairs the stains, can you treat them so that they cannot be stain again?



I didn't know I was supposed to treat the leather? I never have before. What should I use?


----------



## jamidee

poppyseed said:


> I have recently done a lot of researching on here regarding good but gentle cleaning products as I want to clean my Miu Miu bow satchel and I don't have any decent cobblers where I live.
> It looks like ladies on here like products from Apple leather care, Loving my bags products and Meltonian. I have just ordered Apple leather care cleaner and conditioner, so when they arrive and I've tried them ( I plan on using them on my CL as well), I can update you how it worked.



Yes, definitely let me know!



AEGIS said:


> you can def. buy something for that...i have something (haven't used it and don't remember the name) that is supposed to remove stains....ironically it is for my maggies as well



Let me know how it works and the name of it as soon as you use it! Did your maggies get stains as well? It's such a bummer to pay this much for shoes and have to be so careful with them. I'm just not a careful person by nature.


----------



## CocoB

shontel said:


> I agree. I get small tokens of appreciation for everyone: Concierge, Valet, Secretaries, Janitors, Runners...  I don't have a regular SA though.
> 
> I wish I had a friend who worked at Saks.  Anyone know any Saks/Neimans/Barneys SAs in South Florida?   I'd make a great new friend!



I do! My favorite in the world SA is at NM in Palm Beach. You can pm me if you want her info.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I didn't know I was supposed to treat the leather? I never have before. What should I use?




yeah you can treat leather and suede and exotics.  Nat has an extensive thread on it.  very useful


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

CocoB said:


> I do! My favorite in the world SA is at NM in Palm Beach. You can pm me if you want her info.



I'd love the info too! I am going to be in South Florida in a week or two  And I am not impressed with my local NM anymore


----------



## PeepToe

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> I'd love the info too! I am going to be in South Florida in a week or two  And I am not impressed with my local NM anymore



You are?!? Some of us are getting together on Dec 3rd if your going to down here then!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> yeah you can treat leather and suede and exotics.  Nat has an extensive thread on it.  very useful



If I didn't treat the leather and there are those stains on it, is it permanent?


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> If I didn't treat the leather and there are those stains on it, is it permanent?




it might be.


----------



## shontel

Yes, use the Apple Rain and Stain Repellent for the suede and fabrics, and the Meltonian for the leather.  Use the stain repellent before you wear your babies, and apply every month or so to make sure they remain protected. 



poppyseed said:


> I have recently done a lot of researching on here regarding good but gentle cleaning products as I want to clean my Miu Miu bow satchel and I don't have any decent cobblers where I live.
> It looks like ladies on here like products from Apple leather care, Loving my bags products and Meltonian. I have just ordered Apple leather care cleaner and conditioner, so when they arrive and I've tried them ( I plan on using them on my CL as well), I can update you how it worked.





jamidee said:


> I didn't know I was supposed to treat the leather? I never have before. What should I use?





jamidee said:


> Yes, definitely let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know how it works and the name of it as soon as you use it! Did your maggies get stains as well? It's such a bummer to pay this much for shoes and have to be so careful with them. I'm just not a careful person by nature.


----------



## jenayb

I was at Bergdorfs in NYC on Tuesday and Trina was there trying on Louboutins. I nearly died. I tried my hardest to get a pic but all I got was the back of her head. 

It was so weird. Literally NO ONE knew who she was.


----------



## shontel

I just PM'ed you Coco! 
I'm in Miami, but have no problems going to Palm Beach. 



CocoB said:


> I do! My favorite in the world SA is at NM in Palm Beach. You can pm me if you want her info.





LamborghiniGirl said:


> I'd love the info too! I am going to be in South Florida in a week or two  And I am not impressed with my local NM anymore





PeepToe said:


> You are?!? Some of us are getting together on Dec 3rd if your going to down here then!


----------



## shontel

Trina? "Trina" as in Miami "Trina"? "Trina" as in can't pronounce "Louboutin" in her Red Bottoms song "Trina"?



jenaywins said:


> I was at Bergdorfs in NYC on Tuesday and Trina was there trying on Louboutins. I nearly died. I tried my hardest to get a pic but all I got was the back of her head.
> 
> It was so weird. Literally NO ONE knew who she was.


----------



## jenayb

shontel said:


> Trina? "Trina" as in Miami "Trina"? "Trina" as in can't pronounce "Louboutin" in her Red Bottoms song "Trina"?



Trina as in Diamond Princess Trina.


----------



## chanel*liz

jenaywins said:


> I was at Bergdorfs in NYC on Tuesday and Trina was there trying on Louboutins. I nearly died. I tried my hardest to get a pic but all I got was the back of her head.
> 
> It was so weird. Literally NO ONE knew who she was.



:lolots:


----------



## jenayb

^^ This is all I got!!


----------



## shontel

:lolots:



jenaywins said:


> Trina as in Diamond Princess Trina.


----------



## shontel

Toooo funny! LOL! I see her head, especially her forehead.  lol!


jenaywins said:


> ^^ This is all I got!!


----------



## jenayb

shontel said:


> :lolots:


----------



## jenayb

shontel said:


> Toooo funny! LOL! I see her head, especially her forehead.  lol!



Right!? Girl you KNOW that's her!!! 

DBF was with me. I looked over and was like, "Babe! That's TRINA!"

He didn't even look from his iPhone; he goes, "Who?"


----------



## jamidee

shontel said:


> Yes, use the Apple Rain and Stain Repellent for the suede and fabrics, and the Meltonian for the leather.  Use the stain repellent before you wear your babies, and apply every month or so to make sure they remain protected.



Thanks so much! How do I get them clean if they have water spots already?


----------



## AEGIS

shontel said:


> Trina? "Trina" as in Miami "Trina"? "Trina" as in can't pronounce "Louboutin" in her Red Bottoms song "Trina"?



i enjoyed your description of Trina. also acceptable: Trick Daddy Trina? Da Baddest B*tch Trina?



jenaywins said:


> Trina as in Diamond Princess Trina.



what was she buying?


----------



## shontel

HAHAHAHAHAH!!! :lolots:  You can't miss her with the forehead and the fake lashes.  But I'm not surprised no one knew her. I am in Miami, her hometown, so we know who she is down here.  But New York? I'm not surprised. lol!



jenaywins said:


> Right!? Girl you KNOW that's her!!!
> 
> DBF was with me. I looked over and was like, "Babe! That's TRINA!"
> 
> He didn't even look from his iPhone; he goes, "Who?"


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> i enjoyed your description of Trina. also acceptable: Trick Daddy Trina? Da Baddest B*tch Trina?
> 
> 
> 
> what was she buying?



LMAO! I tried to explain who she was to one of my girlfriends. I was like, "You know, Trick Daddy? Nan?" Nothing. Blank stare.

She was trying on a bunch of boots... Like, all of them. I have no clue what she left with honestly because she was with another girl and a guy. After she tried on every boot in the store, she and the other girl left and the guy stayed and paid. Must be nice!


----------



## shontel

Aegis- You have me ROLLING over here!!!! My DH is looking at me like...wth... LOLOLOLOL!!! 

She was buying some "Loo-ba-teens." 

Ok. I'm done. lol!



AEGIS said:


> i enjoyed your description of Trina. also acceptable: Trick Daddy Trina? Da Baddest B*tch Trina?
> 
> 
> 
> what was she buying?


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Absolutely! I always at the very least get my favourite SAs a little something at Xmas. Last year, I got each of my favourite SAs a lovely card with a $50 Starbucks gift card inside. Something small like a box of nice chocolates or maybe something small that they are into is always appreciated.



That's so nice -- I'm going to do that this year!


----------



## jenayb

shontel said:


> HAHAHAHAHAH!!! :lolots:  You can't miss her with the forehead and the fake lashes.  But I'm not surprised no one knew her. I am in Miami, her hometown, so we know who she is down here.  But New York? I'm not surprised. lol!



I honestly chalk it up to BG's clientele. I mean, come on. You know none of them leave BG, get in the back of their 500, and request that the driver put on some old Trick Dad.


----------



## jenayb

shontel said:


> Aegis- You have me ROLLING over here!!!! My DH is looking at me like...wth... LOLOLOLOL!!!
> 
> She was buying some "Loo-ba-teens."
> 
> Ok. I'm done. lol!



   Stop it!!!!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> That's so nice -- I'm going to do that this year!



Yes girl... It's the gift that you can't go wrong with. Even if the recipient does not drink coffee or tea, heck - they can buy a scone!


----------



## Dessye

*Jami*: sorry to hear about your Maggies.  Hopefully the cobbler will get the stains out.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> LMAO! I tried to explain who she was to one of my girlfriends. I was like, "You know, Trick Daddy? Nan?" Nothing. Blank stare.
> 
> She was trying on a bunch of boots... Like, all of them. I have no clue what she left with honestly because she was with another girl and a guy. After she tried on every boot in the store, she and the other girl left and the guy stayed and paid. Must be nice!




well damn! i guess she still got it!  three snaps in a z formation


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> well damn! i guess she still got it!  three snaps in a z formation


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

i have the best RAOK buddy ever. just thought you ladies should know how happy i am right now, which is never the case on a Monday normally


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i have the best RAOK buddy ever. just thought you ladies should know how happy i am right now, which is never the case on a Monday normally



  Going to the RAOK thread now...


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> Going to the RAOK thread now...



I just went and it was awesome!!   Lambo you got some amazing gifts! Congrats!


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> I just went and it was awesome!!   Lambo you got some amazing gifts! Congrats!



Let me guess....iPhone autocorrect? :giggles:


----------



## skislope15

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i have the best RAOK buddy ever. just thought you ladies should know how happy i am right now, which is never the case on a Monday normally



So happy you liked it! I was so lucky to have someone easy like you to shop for


----------



## beagly911

LG and Ski...It's so great that you are both so happy to give and  receive!!


----------



## beagly911

Ok, just got an update on the Louboutin Reference - red sole, vibram subforum(not a directect quote)....I had someone solicite me for their business...who should I report it to?  I advised them that they could not solicite on tPF, not that it made an impression!


----------



## ntntgo

My Louboutin SA in Paris sends me gifts all the time.  I would never ever not send her a gift.  I bought her an Hermes Bangle.
My Louboutin SA in Miami is getting a Chanel CC holder to go with her new Chanel bag.
My Chanel SA, I bought an Hermes tie for.


----------



## chanel*liz

ntntgo said:


> My Louboutin SA in Paris sends me gifts all the time.  I would never ever not send her a gift.  I bought her an Hermes Bangle.
> My Louboutin SA in Miami is getting a Chanel CC holder to go with her new Chanel bag.
> My Chanel SA, I bought an Hermes tie for.



very nice!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

one of two of the pinks i wanted to get this season just arrived !!  but i haven't even opened the box. so tired from 4 meetings today. but CL's will definitely cheer up the evening


----------



## chanel*liz

help!! i have bought so many pairs this past week from my boutique and the outnet sale im ashamed to say how many!!


----------



## shontel

Oooooh Nat, please PM or text me the info of your Louboutin SA in Miami. 


ntntgo said:


> My Louboutin SA in Paris sends me gifts all the time.  I would never ever not send her a gift.  I bought her an Hermes Bangle.
> My Louboutin SA in Miami is getting a Chanel CC holder to go with her new Chanel bag.
> My Chanel SA, I bought an Hermes tie for.


----------



## Dessye

chanel*liz said:


> help!! i have bought so many pairs this past week from my boutique and the outnet sale im ashamed to say how many!!


 
How many???


----------



## Dessye

ntntgo said:


> My Louboutin SA in Paris sends me gifts all the time. I would never ever not send her a gift. I bought her an Hermes Bangle.
> My Louboutin SA in Miami is getting a Chanel CC holder to go with her new Chanel bag.
> My Chanel SA, I bought an Hermes tie for.


----------



## chanel*liz

Dessye said:


> How many???


somewhere around.........OMG........10ish!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

chanel*liz said:


> somewhere around.........OMG........10ish!!!!!!!!!!



OMG!!! I can't wait to see them!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

What does everyone think of the Super Vic? I really love the different crystals on the straps. Yay or Nay?
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/super-vic-120mm.html


----------



## heiress-ox

chanel*liz said:


> help!! i have bought so many pairs this past week from my boutique and the outnet sale im ashamed to say how many!!



the only way i can help you is to say, you better be sharing them in your thread girl


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> What does everyone think of the Super Vic? I really love the different crystals on the straps. Yay or Nay?


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


>



Lol  The straps look like they are placed kind of awkwardly. I dunno maybe its just the pic I would love to see a modelling pic of them


----------



## hazeltt

l.a_girl19 said:


> Lol  The straps look like they are placed kind of awkwardly. I dunno maybe its just the pic I would love to see a modelling pic of them



They look a bit matronly to me.


----------



## hazeltt

chanel*liz said:


> somewhere around.........OMG........10ish!!!!!!!!!!



:snack:resents


----------



## Dessye

chanel*liz said:


> somewhere around.........OMG........10ish!!!!!!!!!!


 
10!!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

hazeltt said:


> They look a bit matronly to me.


 
I'm of "matronly" age and wouldn't wear them.


----------



## BattyBugs

chanel*liz said:


> somewhere around.........OMG........10ish!!!!!!!!!!


 
So where are the photos? You know we need photos, Liz.


----------



## hazeltt

BattyBugs said:


> I'm of "matronly" age and wouldn't wear them.


----------



## aoqtpi

BattyBugs said:


> So where are the photos? You know we need photos, Liz.



I have seriously been slacking on here lately cuz of school, cuz I somehow didn't seen your avi til now. OMG I love!


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> somewhere around.........OMG........10ish!!!!!!!!!!



 
Sounds like your thread needs an update


----------



## AEGIS

l.a_girl19 said:


> What does everyone think of the Super Vic? I really love the different crystals on the straps. Yay or Nay?
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/super-vic-120mm.html




i think it's really pretty


----------



## AEGIS

i have started having panic attacks about school.  i will be MIA until dec.20th.


----------



## Cityfashionista

jamidee said:


> That's exactly what I did with the white tsars .. I hesitated then when I went to check out.. NADDA! By that time, I just passed on the engin. I was too bummed to continue.




Yeah, I'm just not too sure about them?


----------



## anniethecat

AEGIS said:


> i have started having panic attacks about school. i will be MIA until dec.20th.


 

Finals?  Good luck Aegis!


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> i have started having panic attacks about school.  i will be MIA until dec.20th.



Aw will miss you!!!


----------



## AEGIS

anniethecat said:


> Finals?  Good luck Aegis!




yes......sigh....i cannot wait until law school is over.


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> Aw will miss you!!!




your reveals will make me happy. i can see beautiful people dressing beautifully


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> i have started having panic attacks about school. i will be MIA until dec.20th.


 
Good luck on your exams *AEGIS*!  I remember going through this every year and every year I survived.  So will you!


----------



## Dessye

l.a_girl19 said:


> What does everyone think of the Super Vic? I really love the different crystals on the straps. Yay or Nay?
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/super-vic-120mm.html


 
I have to be honest.  I really don't like this style.


----------



## AEGIS

l.a_girl19 said:


> What does everyone think of the Super Vic? I really love the different crystals on the straps. Yay or Nay?
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/super-vic-120mm.html




here are pics of them


----------



## karwood

AEGIS said:


> i have started having panic attacks about school.  i will be MIA until dec.20th.



Good luck on your exams and we will see you back here on Dec 20th.


----------



## BattyBugs

aoqtpi said:


> I have seriously been slacking on here lately cuz of school, cuz I somehow didn't seen your avi til now. OMG I love!


 
Thanks L! Now I just have to learn to walk in them.



AEGIS said:


> i have started having panic attacks about school.  i will be MIA until dec.20th.


 
Good luck! We'll miss you until you get back.


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> i have started having panic attacks about school.  i will be MIA until dec.20th.



good luck on finals, you'll be missed while you're gone.. i know the stress, mine are upcoming too!


----------



## beagly911

chanel*liz said:


> somewhere around.........OMG........10ish!!!!!!!!!!


  OMG...can't wait to see them all!!


----------



## aoqtpi

AEGIS said:


> i have started having panic attacks about school.  i will be MIA until dec.20th.



I need to do this. Good luck with finals! Are you in 3L?


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> yes......sigh....i cannot wait until law school is over.



 Moi Aussi.


----------



## laleeza

AEGIS said:


> i have started having panic attacks about school. i will be MIA until dec.20th.


 
i will believe this when i don't see you here during the sales


----------



## l.a_girl19

AEGIS said:


> here are pics of them



Oh my god...I had not even noticed when I saw those pics Thank you!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Dessye said:


> I have to be honest.  I really don't like this style.





AEGIS said:


> i think it's really pretty



Thanks for your opinions ladies! I decided to pass on them even though I really like them. There are way too many pairs that I want from the SS12 collections


----------



## chloe speaks

_Does anyone think that Thigh High boots are passe?_

Recently, I started really liking them, but am thinking

hard to wear + look sort of dated= no go

Hard to wear, ok
Sort of dated, ok

but the TWO together. maybe Pass. the only ones I like are also pretty hard to find in size+material I want - Contente and Monica (not Monique, too high)

*What do you all think? *


----------



## AEGIS

aoqtpi said:


> I need to do this. Good luck with finals! Are you in 3L?




nope 2L. evidence is the bane of my existence.

Thank you ladies for the good luck wishes!!


----------



## AEGIS

laleeza said:


> i will believe this when i don't see you here during the sales




lol--


----------



## AEGIS

anniethecat said:


> Finals?  Good luck Aegis!





chanel*liz said:


> Aw will miss you!!!





Dessye said:


> Good luck on your exams *AEGIS*!  I remember going through this every year and every year I survived.  So will you!





karwood said:


> Good luck on your exams and we will see you back here on Dec 20th.




thank you so much ladies!! I appreciate ALL good vibes right now. 

*back to work*


heiress-ox said:


> good luck on finals, you'll be missed while you're gone.. i know the stress, mine are upcoming too!




good luck heiress.  knock it out!!


----------



## jamidee

j


----------



## aoqtpi

chloe speaks said:


> _Does anyone think that Thigh High boots are passe?_
> 
> Recently, I started really liking them, but am thinking
> 
> hard to wear + look sort of dated= no go
> 
> Hard to wear, ok
> Sort of dated, ok
> 
> but the TWO together. maybe Pass. the only ones I like are also pretty hard to find in size+material I want - Contente and Monica (not Monique, too high)
> 
> *What do you all think? *



I'm not really a fan of boots that end at the middle of the thigh... I do like boots that end just over the knee and just under the knee though - much more wearable (IMHO)


----------



## aoqtpi

AEGIS said:


> nope 2L. evidence is the bane of my existence.
> 
> Thank you ladies for the good luck wishes!!



I've heard that from upper years. Hope you kick its butt! I'm in 1L and hating Constitutional more than anything.


----------



## whimsic

AEGIS said:


> nope 2L. evidence is the bane of my existence.
> 
> Thank you ladies for the good luck wishes!!



Good luck AEGIS!


That's a great idea maybe I should disappear as well until I'm done with school (DEC 24!!).. but I love procrastinating too damn much!!


----------



## chloe speaks

aoqtpi said:


> I'm not really a fan of boots that end at the middle of the thigh... I do like boots that end just over the knee and just under the knee though - much more wearable (IMHO)



Sometimes I think I see too many pics of other lovely ladies wearing shoes. 
To be honest I really do not think I would wear them too much. 

Thanks aoqtpi! Sometimes it is just good to check myself


----------



## soleilbrun

chloe speaks said:


> _Does anyone think that Thigh High boots are passe?_
> 
> Recently, I started really liking them, but am thinking
> 
> hard to wear + look sort of dated= no go
> 
> Hard to wear, ok
> Sort of dated, ok
> 
> but the TWO together. maybe Pass. the only ones I like are also pretty hard to find in size+material I want - Contente and Monica (not Monique, too high)
> 
> *What do you all think? *


 I have a pair (not those you mentioned) and admit I hesitated also.  I am happy I got them.  I don't wear them everyday but must say often and when I do it's always complements. Not pretty woman-esque compliments (yes, I did ask). I wear them with leggings, jeggings and adding them to dresses gives them double duty.  If the dress is long enough no one even knows. I included a link when I got mine.  These are pantless shots but as you see I was too excited.  I promise  I wear them with pants or dresses never pantless 

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/piro mod pics/


----------



## chloe speaks

soleilbrun said:


> I have a pair (not those you mentioned) and admit I hesitated also. I am happy I got them. I don't wear them everyday but must say often and when I do it's always complements. Not pretty woman-esque compliments (yes, I did ask). I wear them with leggings, jeggings and adding them to dresses gives them double duty. If the dress is long enough no one even knows. I included a link when I got mine. These are pantless shots but as you see I was too excited. I promise I wear them with pants or dresses never pantless
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/piro mod pics/


 
*soleilbrun*, yours are so cute. they appear to be the thigh high vesion of the piros boot! yours are also the slightly lower heel, i see (lol, 100-120 being "lower heeled" on this board LOL). i think the color and style are very nice on you (and certainly not in a pretty-woman sort of way!) hmmmm, now i have to think this again


----------



## jenayb

soleilbrun said:


> I have a pair (not those you mentioned) and admit I hesitated also.  I am happy I got them.  I don't wear them everyday but must say often and when I do it's always complements. Not pretty woman-esque compliments (yes, I did ask). I wear them with leggings, jeggings and adding them to dresses gives them double duty.  If the dress is long enough no one even knows. I included a link when I got mine.  These are pantless shots but as you see I was too excited.  I promise  I wear them with pants or dresses never pantless
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/piro mod pics/



I think they are fab on you.


----------



## soleilbrun

chloe speaks said:


> *soleilbrun*, yours are so cute. they appear to be the thigh high vesion of the piros boot! yours are also the slightly lower heel, i see (lol, 100-120 being "lower heeled" on this board LOL). i think the color and style are very nice on you (and certainly not in a pretty-woman sort of way!) hmmmm, now i have to think this again


 
You are right, they are TH piros in 120 (essentially "flats" on this board, lol). I did have to work up the nerve to wear them out but they have integrated very nicely into my wardrobe.  Take your time and evaluate all the options and i'm sure you'll come up with the best answer for you. Perhaps try some less expensive ones to see wht you come up with outfit wise then splurge.  Keep us posted.


----------



## soleilbrun

jenaywins said:


> I think they are fab on you.


 
Thank you.  You had the final say in the whole process of me scoring those! Keep up the great work on the authentication thread.


----------



## AEGIS

chloe speaks said:


> Sometimes I think I see too many pics of other lovely ladies wearing shoes.
> To be honest I really do not think I would wear them too much.
> 
> Thanks aoqtpi! Sometimes it is just good to check myself



i like thigh high boots. if you wear them with dresses nobody will even know that they're that high



soleilbrun said:


> I have a pair (not those you mentioned) and admit I hesitated also.  I am happy I got them.  I don't wear them everyday but must say often and when I do it's always complements. Not pretty woman-esque compliments (yes, I did ask). I wear them with leggings, jeggings and adding them to dresses gives them double duty.  If the dress is long enough no one even knows. I included a link when I got mine.  These are pantless shots but as you see I was too excited.  I promise  I wear them with pants or dresses never pantless
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/piro mod pics/




thigh high piros.  i love it!!!




i just got my new simples--and they are the most comfortable shoes.  i was scared that at 120mm they would be too high [for work] but i think they will work well. excited to start working.  just need to get them padded and get them vibrammed 

thanks Jenay for convincing me that new simples are a must.  now a camel pair later and im done


----------



## soleilbrun

AEGIS said:


> i like thigh high boots. if you wear them with dresses nobody will even know that they're that high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thigh high piros.  i love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just got my new simples--and they are the most comfortable shoes.  i was scared that at 120mm they would be too high [for work] but i think they will work well. excited to start working.  just need to get them padded and get them vibrammed
> 
> thanks Jenay for convincing me that new simples are a must.  *now a camel pair later and im done*


 

RRrrrrright!


----------



## AEGIS

soleilbrun said:


> RRrrrrright!



I meant for simples lol. I couldn't tell such a lie.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Hi everyone, I have an idea for a CL game. I wanted to run the idea by everyone to make sure that it was a fun idea. I didn't want another bad thread lol What does everyone think?

*Red Sole Detective*


Aim: Try to guess the name of the pair that is being described.
Rules: You can only give out 3 words as clues. Describe as many pairs as you like but all of them need to be solved in order to continue. The person who guesses all of them gets to go next.


1st pair-> I am a *bold explosive bombshell*

2nd pair-> I am a *proud embellished classic*

3rd pair-> I am a *celebrated bright metallic*



Can you guess the names of these 3 pairs?


----------



## Doglover1610

Hey ladies: 

I'm thinking of bidding on these:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...en_s_Shoes&hash=item336e7e20a1#ht_3431wt_1189

But I'm wondering if they will suit my skin tone, as seen here:







Opinions? TIA!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Doglover1610 said:


> Hey ladies:
> 
> I'm thinking of bidding on these:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...en_s_Shoes&hash=item336e7e20a1#ht_3431wt_1189
> 
> But I'm wondering if they will suit my skin tone, as seen here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions? TIA!



I think that they would look amazing with your skin tone I vote yes!


----------



## whimsic

hey,

can any of you lovely NYC ladies recommend a cobbler who can dye my camel kid biancas black?


----------



## beagly911

Doglover1610 said:


> Hey ladies:
> 
> I'm thinking of bidding on these:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...en_s_Shoes&hash=item336e7e20a1#ht_3431wt_1189
> 
> But I'm wondering if they will suit my skin tone, as seen here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions? TIA!


 
I vote yes!!!  Amazing color and texture on ANYONE!!!


----------



## beagly911

Ok, vent time ladies...I was making dinner...steak, creamed spinach and fries.  I put the fires in and the frier over flowed and now I have a fried right foot....dang - this hurts!!!  Thanks to my sweet DH for cleaning the kitchen...ARGH!!!


----------



## skislope15

beagly911 said:


> Ok, vent time ladies...I was making dinner...steak, creamed spinach and fries.  I put the fires in and the frier over flowed and now I have a fried right foot....dang - this hurts!!!  Thanks to my sweet DH for cleaning the kitchen...ARGH!!!



Oh no! Hope your foots okay, they have that polysporin for burns out now, works great Dh used on his foot when he spilled deisel fuel on his foot and it caught fire (yes i know quite the boy scout)  didnt even scar which was amazing.

Hope it doesnt affect your l shoe wearing ability


----------



## beagly911

skislope15 said:


> Oh no! Hope your foots okay, they have that polysporin for burns out now, works great Dh used on his foot when he spilled deisel fuel on his foot and it caught fire (yes i know quite the boy scout) didnt even scar which was amazing.
> 
> Hope it doesnt affect your l shoe wearing ability


 Thanks ski, DH is on this way to the store to pick up some pain numbing burn ointment...Maybe I'll sleep a littlel!!


----------



## beagly911

I'm just a little bummed cause I have a new pair coming tomorrow or Tuesday and I so want to be able to wear them but I don't think thats going to happen for a few days


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

beagly that sounds awful... i can't imagine the pain!! hugs so it gets better and wear those new CL's super soon!


----------



## beagly911

skislope15 said:


> Oh no! Hope your foots okay, they have that polysporin for burns out now, works great Dh used on his foot when he spilled deisel fuel on his foot and it caught fire (yes i know quite the boy scout) didnt even scar which was amazing.
> 
> Hope it doesnt affect your l shoe wearing ability


  Oh ski, I hope your boy scout is ok...at this point, which I know as an EMT...burns just HURT!!!  No matter what you do!!  Please tell DH I understand in a small part although this isn't my first grease burn...darn early job years at Mickey D's!!! haha


----------



## beagly911

LamborghiniGirl said:


> beagly that sounds awful... i can't imagine the pain!! hugs so it gets better and wear those new CL's super soon!


  Thanks LG...I plan on getting in the new CL's on ASAP!!!


----------



## laleeza

beagly911 said:


> Ok, vent time ladies...I was making dinner...steak, creamed spinach and fries.  I put the fires in and the frier over flowed and now I have a fried right foot....dang - this hurts!!!  Thanks to my sweet DH for cleaning the kitchen...ARGH!!!



Oh no beagly! Burns are the worst! And the yucky blisters 
Hope it heals quickly for the new shooz!!


----------



## AEGIS

hmm i have gold balota and i think they're ok...they're not THE most flattering shade of gold.  they're flattering but the gold is particularly bright

i know cityfashionista said she preferred the multi glitter in the balota.  said it flattered her more.

i think we're all app. the same skin tone


hth




Doglover1610 said:


> Hey ladies:
> 
> I'm thinking of bidding on these:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...en_s_Shoes&hash=item336e7e20a1#ht_3431wt_1189
> 
> But I'm wondering if they will suit my skin tone, as seen here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions? TIA!


----------



## heiress-ox

beagly911 said:


> Ok, vent time ladies...I was making dinner...steak, creamed spinach and fries.  I put the fires in and the frier over flowed and now I have a fried right foot....dang - this hurts!!!  Thanks to my sweet DH for cleaning the kitchen...ARGH!!!



ohh no  burns are the worst, feel better *beagly*, i hope it heals up quickly so you can get into your new additions!


----------



## r6girl2005

:cry: ouch! I can only imagine how much that would hurt. 

That dinner sounds fabulous though!



beagly911 said:


> Ok, vent time ladies...I was making dinner...steak, creamed spinach and fries. I put the fires in and the frier over flowed and now I have a fried right foot....dang - this hurts!!! Thanks to my sweet DH for cleaning the kitchen...ARGH!!!


----------



## anniethecat

beagly911 said:


> Ok, vent time ladies...I was making dinner...steak, creamed spinach and fries. I put the fires in and the frier over flowed and now I have a fried right foot....dang - this hurts!!! Thanks to my sweet DH for cleaning the kitchen...ARGH!!!


 
Ouch!  Hope you heal quickly and back in those CL!


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh man, Beagly. That really stinks. I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## Theren

Hey ladies! How's your morning been?


----------



## whimsic

Beagly : i hope you're ok!!! 

Ski: thanks for the tip, i should get some polysporin for my frequent curling iron accidents! 


Ok aside from that, i  am absolutely DYING for a pair of spiked pigalles! I always thought pigalles werent for my wide feet but i was so wrong.

Btw does anyone know if the spiked pigs come in 100, or is it just the 120??

*The hunt officially begins*


----------



## jenayb

whimsic said:


> Beagly : i hope you're ok!!!
> 
> Ski: thanks for the tip, i should get some polysporin for my frequent curling iron accidents!
> 
> 
> Ok aside from that, i am absolutely DYING for a pair of spiked pigalles! I always thought pigalles werent for my wide feet but i was so wrong.
> 
> Btw does anyone know if the spiked pigs come in 100, or is it just the 120??
> 
> *The hunt officially begins*


 
All Spiked Pigalles come in both HH.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

whimsic said:


> Beagly : i hope you're ok!!!
> 
> Ski: thanks for the tip, i should get some polysporin for my frequent curling iron accidents!
> 
> 
> Ok aside from that, i am absolutely DYING for a pair of spiked pigalles! I always thought pigalles werent for my wide feet but i was so wrong.
> 
> Btw does anyone know if the spiked pigs come in 100, or is it just the 120??
> 
> *The hunt officially begins*


 
If you're looking for the 100s with gold spikes they are at selfridges


----------



## shontel

WTH? That sucks! How is your foot doing? Man, had I read this last night, I would've told you to get ice! Lots of ice! There is also this really good aloe spray for burns. Aww man, I hope you are feeling ok.  (And I hope you can get into your Loubies!)



beagly911 said:


> Ok, vent time ladies...I was making dinner...steak, creamed spinach and fries. I put the fires in and the frier over flowed and now I have a fried right foot....dang - this hurts!!! Thanks to my sweet DH for cleaning the kitchen...ARGH!!!


----------



## chloe speaks

hope you are better beagly!


----------



## beagly911

Thanks for all the kind words ladies.  I got up Monday to find only a few small tender spots but couldn't wear shoes, and the rest looks like a really nice sunburn.  It still is tender but getting better.  I was able to get into the new shoes long enough to take some pics and realize they are pretty comfy!


----------



## chanel*liz

beagly911 said:


> Thanks for all the kind words ladies.  I got up Monday to find only a few small tender spots but couldn't wear shoes, and the rest looks like a really nice sunburn.  It still is tender but getting better.  I was able to get into the new shoes long enough to take some pics and realize they are pretty comfy!



yay!! glad to hear you are healing!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Good news, Beagly. I'm heading for a nap. I need to see if I can sleep some of the gritty feeling out of my eye.


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> Thanks for all the kind words ladies.  I got up Monday to find only a few small tender spots but couldn't wear shoes, and the rest looks like a really nice sunburn.  It still is tender but getting better.  I was able to get into the new shoes long enough to take some pics and realize they are pretty comfy!




yay!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> yay!


I was so excited that I didn't have blisters!!  If you see my reveal, you can see the red "sunburn" spots and they are a little tender but not as bad as I thought they would be!!  I'm thrilled!!!  It could have been a lot worse...I'm thankful!!!  My new CL's will be on tomorrow for Turkey day!!

I hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving and wonderful time with family..I know I'm going to enjoy the time with my son!!!


----------



## beagly911

BattyBugs said:


> Good news, Beagly. I'm heading for a nap. I need to see if I can sleep some of the gritty feeling out of my eye.


 
Oh, Batty I hope the eye surgery went well and that you heal quickly and that you can enjoy your Turkey Day!!!  Have a great Thanksgiving!!


----------



## BattyBugs

beagly911 said:


> Oh, Batty I hope the eye surgery went well and that you heal quickly and that you can enjoy your Turkey Day!!!  Have a great Thanksgiving!!



 Beagly! My left eye had minimal swelling and no bruising. My right eye (yesterday's surgery) is swollen and it looks like I was in a fight. Not to mention the bruised hands and wrists due to poor IV insertion technique.


----------



## beagly911

BattyBugs said:


> Beagly! My left eye had minimal swelling and no bruising. My right eye (yesterday's surgery) is swollen and it looks like I was in a fight. Not to mention the bruised hands and wrists due to poor IV insertion technique.


 Oh, I'm so sorry that the surgery this time didn't go as smoothly as the other!  I hope you can enjoy your Thanksgiving!  BTW eventhough I don't have someone with me I am still putting on a wine charm on my glass every night!!!


----------



## AEGIS

so proud of myself...resisted a pair of black/black 100mm piggie spikes for a great price on ebay.

<----pats self on back


happy thanksgiving ladies!!


----------



## BattyBugs

beagly911 said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry that the surgery this time didn't go as smoothly as the other!  I hope you can enjoy your Thanksgiving!  BTW eventhough I don't have someone with me I am still putting on a wine charm on my glass every night!!!



I'm so glad you like them!


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> so proud of myself...resisted a pair of black/black 100mm piggie spikes for a great price on ebay.
> 
> <----pats self on back
> 
> 
> happy thanksgiving ladies!!



i don't know if i should yell at you for not getting them or tell you i'm proud of you for resisting and having self control.  :lolots: happy thanksgiving!!


----------



## Dessye

I'm so behind!

Beagly: sorry to hear about your injury!  Hope it heals very soon! 

Batty: hope your eye surgery went well!

AEGIS: good for you!  I'm proud of you.  Can't say I might have done the same 

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!!


----------



## laleeza

BattyBugs said:


> Beagly! My left eye had minimal swelling and no bruising. My right eye (yesterday's surgery) is swollen and it looks like I was in a fight. Not to mention the bruised hands and wrists due to poor IV insertion technique.



Aw, this sounds awful! :cry: and painful!
I hope you're not in TOO much pain and have a speedy recovery!


----------



## 318Platinum

I saw at least 2 Daffs on Gaga on her Thanksgiving special tonight. One was I believe a White Suede, and the other was A Black Croc Skin!!!! Both DELICIOUS!!!!! I need pics!


----------



## BattyBugs

laleeza said:


> Aw, this sounds awful! :cry: and painful!
> I hope you're not in TOO much pain and have a speedy recovery!



 You know how hard it is to drive at night when one eye has to stay dilated for 10 days?! Yikes!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Hey ladies I need some help!

So Ive had my fair share of Loubs but trouble earlier this year meant I had to sell them all except my flats  so... Ive been putting money aside to get myself a new nice pair and set my heart on Framboise Dafs! I FINALLY found a pair (the last pair in London) in my size and was overjoyed! But here's the dilemma:

Should I spend all my savings on this pair or wait til after Christmas and take a chance in the sales?

What would you do? I know a few of you have the pink Dafs and love them! 
:help:


----------



## whimsic

*Beagly911 *that's great  what are u using to treat it?




*Battybugs* glad the surgery went well! Wishing you a speedy recovery




*AEGIS*  how could you !!! you really should be proud for being strong enough to resist these !




*Loubiwhirl:*  If it's the last pair, I doubt you'll find it during sales, but you may score a different pair. If your heart is set on this one, by all means go and buy it, you won't regret it (but if you're paying full price, why not get the new Hot Pink?). If it doesn't make a difference to you, wait for the sales.


----------



## Jönathan

Good Morning ladies!

I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving holiday on Thursday. 

Let the shopping begin!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

whimsic said:


> *Beagly911 *that's great  what are u using to treat it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Battybugs* glad the surgery went well! Wishing you a speedy recovery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AEGIS*  how could you !!! you really should be proud for being strong enough to resist these !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Loubiwhirl:*  If it's the last pair, I doubt you'll find it during sales, but you may score a different pair. If your heart is set on this one, by all means go and buy it, you won't regret it (but if you're paying full price, why not get the new Hot Pink?). If it doesn't make a difference to you, wait for the sales.




Sorry they are the Hot Pink  .. I think my heart is set I just needed some reassurance haha. Now, to create excuses to wear them daily


----------



## beagly911

whimsic said:


> *Beagly911 *that's great  what are u using to treat it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Battybugs* glad the surgery went well! Wishing you a speedy recovery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AEGIS*  how could you !!! you really should be proud for being strong enough to resist these !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Loubiwhirl:* If it's the last pair, I doubt you'll find it during sales, but you may score a different pair. If your heart is set on this one, by all means go and buy it, you won't regret it (but if you're paying full price, why not get the new Hot Pink?). If it doesn't make a difference to you, wait for the sales.


 Thanks whimsic, I got some burn ointment and also aloe for at night, it just looks like a sunburn now and I'm in my new CL's today!!


----------



## whimsic

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Sorry they are the Hot Pink .. I think my heart is set I just needed some reassurance haha. Now, to create excuses to wear them daily



Then go ahead and buy them!

And I'm gonna need a closer look at this Chanel you have as ur avatar


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Ladies HAPPY THANKSGIVING !!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

In Spain we haven't this holiday


----------



## chanel*liz

Jönathan said:
			
		

> Good Morning ladies!
> 
> I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving holiday on Thursday.
> 
> Let the shopping begin!



Woo!!! Hope you had a great holiday!!


----------



## whimsic

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> If you're looking for the 100s with gold spikes they are at selfridges



Hey babe, do you know if the 100s gold spikes are still at the Selfridges?


It's funny how I wasn't impressed with gold spikes, but once I saw mod pics they became my UHGs!

Will someone please PM me if you see these online in size 38.5/39 (or in a store that ships overseas)? I'm already on WL at my local boutique


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

whimsic said:


> Hey babe, do you know if the 100s gold spikes are still at the Selfridges?
> 
> 
> It's funny how I wasn't impressed with gold spikes, but once I saw mod pics they became my UHGs!
> 
> Will someone please PM me if you see these online in size 38.5/39 (or in a store that ships overseas)? I'm already on WL at my local boutique



I would assume. I asked about it just last week only. Skype them (not right now obviously hehehe) and ask!


----------



## aoqtpi

I'm trying so hard to be a financially responsible, unemployed student and save for CL sales, but BTR had vintage LVs last night and will have vintage Chanel tomorrow. Self-control was never my strong suit!


----------



## aoqtpi

CRISPEDROSA said:


> In Spain we haven't this holiday



It's not Thanksgiving here in Canada either, but that isn't stopping me from shopping


----------



## r6girl2005

Why does Horatio have to be terrible at answering the phone?  

I'm being whiney because they have the Biancas I want. I need to remember it's the busiest shopping day of the year...


----------



## chacci1

r6girl2005 said:


> Why does Horatio have to be terrible at answering the phone?
> 
> I'm being whiney because they have the Biancas I want. I need to remember it's the busiest shopping day of the year...



I was there today and it was pretty crazy!  Have you tried emailing them?  They are usually very good at emailing back.


----------



## BattyBugs

Did anyone else see that Kim K will buy 10 pairs of Louboutins, get photographed in each pair, then return all but one? I wonder how true that is...


----------



## Bruja

BattyBugs said:


> Did anyone else see that Kim K will buy 10 pairs of Louboutins, get photographed in each pair, then return all but one? I wonder how true that is...


I wouldn't be surprised..:wondering Why does she return all but 1 I wonder? I'm pretty sure she can afford all 10


----------



## whimsic

BattyBugs said:


> Did anyone else see that Kim K will buy 10 pairs of Louboutins, get photographed in each pair, then return all but one? I wonder how true that is...



Where did you see that?

I'm not surprised if this is done by others.. I actually assumed some of the outnet ones have been modeled in. That may explain the suede burns and missing dustbags.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

BattyBugs said:


> Did anyone else see that Kim K will buy 10 pairs of Louboutins, get photographed in each pair, then return all but one? I wonder how true that is...



She did that?


----------



## r6girl2005

Yes, actually the SA I typically use emailed them for me. I tried to call just to see if that would be faster. No luck.



chacci1 said:


> I was there today and it was pretty crazy!  Have you tried emailing them?  They are usually very good at emailing back.


----------



## chloe speaks

whimsic said:


> Where did you see that?
> 
> I'm not surprised if this is done by others.. I actually assumed some of the outnet ones have been modeled in. That may explain the suede burns and missing dustbags.



Am I naive about something, because don't you have to return things more or less in the same condition as you bought them in order to get refunded? I mean Outnet is the outlet part of Net a Porter right? So if I wear my new NAP shoes out and return them, no way is NAP going to accept my shoes, right? :wondering


----------



## chanel*liz

BattyBugs said:
			
		

> Did anyone else see that Kim K will buy 10 pairs of Louboutins, get photographed in each pair, then return all but one? I wonder how true that is...



Ya i saw that. Makes sense


----------



## AEGIS

BattyBugs said:


> Did anyone else see that Kim K will buy 10 pairs of Louboutins, get photographed in each pair, then return all but one? I wonder how true that is...





ewwwww......and she can afford it...tsk tsk


----------



## heiress-ox

BattyBugs said:


> Did anyone else see that Kim K will buy 10 pairs of Louboutins, get photographed in each pair, then return all but one? I wonder how true that is...



in a way i wouldn't be surprised, it would explain why she wears her Dafs to death and before that the Altis  however, a lot of pics where kim k is wearing louboutins happen to be on pavement/outside so how could she return them as there'd be obvious sole damage, that seems silly to me, plus she can definitely afford it!


----------



## BattyBugs

I read it in a magazine (don't remember which one, at the moment). I don't know if it is true or not, but it would certainly explain why her collection isn't as large as I expected it to be.


----------



## beagly911

Hmmm, my gut says that she will only pay retail for the latest style and she's not really into CL's  for the long run...just the current thing! Or what "everyone" expects to see her in!!


----------



## amd_tan

Her sister Khloe seems to have lots more CLs than her! I do recall seeing a picture of her shoe closet somewhere on here and she had a massive gorgeous collection!


----------



## whimsic

chloe speaks said:


> Am I naive about something, because don't you have to return things more or less in the same condition as you bought them in order to get refunded? I mean Outnet is the outlet part of Net a Porter right? So if I wear my new NAP shoes out and return them, no way is NAP going to accept my shoes, right? :wondering



That's what i thought! They make such a big deal about returning them in perfect condition and in original packaging. 

I dont think everything from theoutnet is old net-a-porter stock, because one of the pairs i bought from the last sale came with no extra heeltaps or dustbag. When i emailed them they responded that this is how they got it from the designer. There is no way NAP would get something like that from the designer.

Now i assume NAP has a good relationship with Msr Louboutin, so im guessing that for these periodic CL sales they get a huge stock from CL to dump and get rid of (modelled, returns, etc) .Some people have complained of burn marks, missing studs or spikes, missing dustbags/heeltaps, etc... 

Of course this is all speculation and i'm probably wrong


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

I was just thinking, I wish they would release a Maggie 160 in the No. 299 burgundy/ python colour way...... Sigh.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

beagly911 said:


> Hmmm, my gut says that she will only pay retail for the latest style and she's not really into CL's  for the long run...just the current thing! Or what "everyone" expects to see her in!!



It totally makes sense as to why she doesn't have a very large CL collection, she just wears them once and returns them.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

It is possible she is supplied pairs to wear as, despite popular opinion, she is a style icon and definitely increases the craze around certain styles.... And then just purchases the ones she wants herself?


----------



## chanel*liz

BattyBugs said:


> I read it in a magazine (don't remember which one, at the moment). I don't know if it is true or not, but it would certainly explain why her collection isn't as large as I expected it to be.



Was it star? " secrets of stars stylists" or something like that


----------



## Bruja

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> It is possible she is supplied pairs to wear as, despite popular opinion, she is a style icon and definitely increases the craze around certain styles.... And then just purchases the ones she wants herself?


This is possible. I think Khloe is the real CL enthusiast out of all 3 sisters. Have you seen her closet!?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LouboutinHottie said:


> It totally makes sense as to why she doesn't have a very large CL collection, she just wears them once and returns them.



How can it be possible? The red sole will be damaged...


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CRISPEDROSA said:


> How can it be possible? The red sole will be damaged...



Idk she could use "I'm kim kardashian and i could get a lawyer" type stuff LOL i'm prob way off, but it's a guess. She might put like those sticky things under the sole then when she's done wearing them, peels the sticker off and returns?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Bruja said:


> This is possible. I think Khloe is the real CL enthusiast out of all 3 sisters. Have you seen her closet!?



Her closet is amazing!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LouboutinHottie said:


> Idk she could use "I'm kim kardashian and i could get a lawyer" type stuff LOL i'm prob way off, but it's a guess. She might put like those sticky things under the sole then when she's done wearing them, peels the sticker off and returns?



Oh... Could be... Everything is possible...


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Bruja said:


> This is possible. I think Khloe is the real CL enthusiast out of all 3 sisters. Have you seen her closet!?




Seen it? I had it as my background on Twitter AND my desktop for the longest time   Kim sticks to the same styles, Khloe is the real shoeista in my opinion


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nm.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Oh... Could be... Everything is possible...



Definitely, but I'm as confused as you are as to why they accept her worn shoes to return


----------



## Bruja

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Seen it? I had it as my background on Twitter AND my desktop for the longest time   Kim sticks to the same styles, Khloe is the real shoeista in my opinion


I have to agree. I love that she is a tall woman and is not afraid to wear the sky high heels. Just like me! (I'm 5'7 and in my daf's I'm 6'1 and in the clouds!)


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Bruja said:


> I have to agree. I love that she is a tall woman and is not afraid to wear the sky high heels. Just like me! (I'm 5'7 and in my daf's I'm 6'1 and in the clouds!)




I bow down to you, amazonian lady! Im a measly 5'4 (and a half ) so every little helps!


----------



## BattyBugs

chanel*liz said:


> Was it star? " secrets of stars stylists" or something like that



That was probably it, Liz. As I said, I don't know if it is true, but it sure makes for interesting conversation.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

seriously, the weirdest thing happened to me in starbucks tonight. 

i was standing waiting for my coffee drink and holding my keys in my hand, ready to take my coffee and go home, as i live really close to the starbucks i go to. and i have a judith leiber keychain that is a cupcake, that matches my cupcake sparkle bag i have posted in the past. misto was also poking her head out of my chanel tote.

so this lady, standing with her husband asks me where i got it, and i told her Judith Leiber. Then she asked if i was familiar with the matching sparkle bag. and i said i had it, but don't use it much. so she smiles, says she loves it, and i thought that was the end of the conversation...

then completely out of nowhere, in the middle of a downtown starbucks, she goes completely ballistic on her husband screaming, saying how much of an a-hole he was, how he didn't get her a JL cupcake bag for their wedding, didn't get her the right type of chihuahua that would stay small like 'that one' (pointing to misto), how he was such a dissapointment, she hated him.... and then she turns to me, thinking i'd agree??? 

the whole thing was insane. everyone was staring, and she just kept on going off like that, even after i walked away and out the door with my coffee.

needless to say, i have no idea my JL keychain could cause such a stir.


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> seriously, the weirdest thing happened to me in starbucks tonight.
> 
> i was standing waiting for my coffee drink and holding my keys in my hand, ready to take my coffee and go home, as i live really close to the starbucks i go to. and i have a judith leiber keychain that is a cupcake, that matches my cupcake sparkle bag i have posted in the past. misto was also poking her head out of my chanel tote.
> 
> so this lady, standing with her husband asks me where i got it, and i told her Judith Leiber. Then she asked if i was familiar with the matching sparkle bag. and i said i had it, but don't use it much. so she smiles, says she loves it, and i thought that was the end of the conversation...
> 
> then completely out of nowhere, in the middle of a downtown starbucks, she goes completely ballistic on her husband screaming, saying how much of an a-hole he was, how he didn't get her a JL cupcake bag for their wedding, didn't get her the right type of chihuahua that would stay small like 'that one' (pointing to misto), how he was such a dissapointment, she hated him.... and then she turns to me, thinking i'd agree???
> 
> the whole thing was insane. everyone was staring, and she just kept on going off like that, even after i walked away and out the door with my coffee.
> 
> needless to say, i have no idea my JL keychain could cause such a stir.


 
...........what??........  people NEVER cease to amaze me.. seriously crazy!!!


----------



## shontel

OMG! TOO FUNNY (and a bit scary)! I thought you were going to say that the lady rushed you outside and tried to steal your bag--with Misto in it! HAHAHA! Misto and those looks I tell ya!  Seriously, Misto is breaking up happy homes! HAHAHAHAHA!


LamborghiniGirl said:


> seriously, the weirdest thing happened to me in starbucks tonight.
> 
> i was standing waiting for my coffee drink and holding my keys in my hand, ready to take my coffee and go home, as i live really close to the starbucks i go to. and i have a judith leiber keychain that is a cupcake, that matches my cupcake sparkle bag i have posted in the past. misto was also poking her head out of my chanel tote.
> 
> so this lady, standing with her husband asks me where i got it, and i told her Judith Leiber. Then she asked if i was familiar with the matching sparkle bag. and i said i had it, but don't use it much. so she smiles, says she loves it, and i thought that was the end of the conversation...
> 
> then completely out of nowhere, in the middle of a downtown starbucks, she goes completely ballistic on her husband screaming, saying how much of an a-hole he was, how he didn't get her a JL cupcake bag for their wedding, didn't get her the right type of chihuahua that would stay small like 'that one' (pointing to misto), how he was such a dissapointment, she hated him.... and then she turns to me, thinking i'd agree???
> 
> the whole thing was insane. everyone was staring, and she just kept on going off like that, even after i walked away and out the door with my coffee.
> 
> needless to say, i have no idea my JL keychain could cause such a stir.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

and i thought they homeless guys who sleep in the starbucks chairs all day are weird... but this was much stranger lol!

sometimes i am just shocked at the lack of filters people have while in public. i sure feel bad for the hubby... imagine what she says in the privacy of their home?!

and her poor dog, big or small... i would hope she would love that chi just the same!! honestly, trying to steal misto wouldn't shock me. people are always grabbing at her when i am walking down the street. it's like my personal space means nothing if there is a dog within it lol.


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> and i thought they homeless guys who sleep in the starbucks chairs all day are weird... but this was much stranger lol!
> 
> sometimes i am just shocked at the lack of filters people have while in public. i sure feel bad for the hubby... imagine what she says in the privacy of their home?!
> 
> and her poor dog, big or small... i would hope she would love that chi just the same!! honestly, trying to steal misto wouldn't shock me. people are always grabbing at her when i am walking down the street. it's like my personal space means nothing if there is a dog within it lol.


 
it's so true!! whenever i take my dogs out people just grab at them like they are little toys.  lack of filters amazes me also.. the things people have said to me


----------



## BattyBugs

LamborghiniGirl said:


> seriously, the weirdest thing happened to me in starbucks tonight.
> 
> i was standing waiting for my coffee drink and holding my keys in my hand, ready to take my coffee and go home, as i live really close to the starbucks i go to. and i have a judith leiber keychain that is a cupcake, that matches my cupcake sparkle bag i have posted in the past. misto was also poking her head out of my chanel tote.
> 
> so this lady, standing with her husband asks me where i got it, and i told her Judith Leiber. Then she asked if i was familiar with the matching sparkle bag. and i said i had it, but don't use it much. so she smiles, says she loves it, and i thought that was the end of the conversation...
> 
> then completely out of nowhere, in the middle of a downtown starbucks, she goes completely ballistic on her husband screaming, saying how much of an a-hole he was, how he didn't get her a JL cupcake bag for their wedding, didn't get her the right type of chihuahua that would stay small like 'that one' (pointing to misto), how he was such a dissapointment, she hated him.... and then she turns to me, thinking i'd agree???
> 
> the whole thing was insane. everyone was staring, and she just kept on going off like that, even after i walked away and out the door with my coffee.
> 
> needless to say, i have no idea my JL keychain could cause such a stir.



She really is missing a sensitivity chip towards her poor husband. Either that or she's a bit insane. I really feel sorry for him. I'm just glad she didn't try to snag your key chain.


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> seriously, the weirdest thing happened to me in starbucks tonight.
> 
> i was standing waiting for my coffee drink and holding my keys in my hand, ready to take my coffee and go home, as i live really close to the starbucks i go to. and i have a judith leiber keychain that is a cupcake, that matches my cupcake sparkle bag i have posted in the past. misto was also poking her head out of my chanel tote.
> 
> so this lady, standing with her husband asks me where i got it, and i told her Judith Leiber. Then she asked if i was familiar with the matching sparkle bag. and i said i had it, but don't use it much. so she smiles, says she loves it, and i thought that was the end of the conversation...
> 
> then completely out of nowhere, in the middle of a downtown starbucks, she goes completely ballistic on her husband screaming, saying how much of an a-hole he was, how he didn't get her a JL cupcake bag for their wedding, didn't get her the right type of chihuahua that would stay small like 'that one' (pointing to misto), how he was such a dissapointment, she hated him.... and then she turns to me, thinking i'd agree???
> 
> the whole thing was insane. everyone was staring, and she just kept on going off like that, even after i walked away and out the door with my coffee.
> 
> needless to say, i have no idea my JL keychain could cause such a stir.





excuse my french but that bish is crazy


----------



## aoqtpi

LamborghiniGirl said:


> seriously, the weirdest thing happened to me in starbucks tonight.
> 
> i was standing waiting for my coffee drink and holding my keys in my hand, ready to take my coffee and go home, as i live really close to the starbucks i go to. and i have a judith leiber keychain that is a cupcake, that matches my cupcake sparkle bag i have posted in the past. misto was also poking her head out of my chanel tote.
> 
> so this lady, standing with her husband asks me where i got it, and i told her Judith Leiber. Then she asked if i was familiar with the matching sparkle bag. and i said i had it, but don't use it much. so she smiles, says she loves it, and i thought that was the end of the conversation...
> 
> then completely out of nowhere, in the middle of a downtown starbucks, she goes completely ballistic on her husband screaming, saying how much of an a-hole he was, how he didn't get her a JL cupcake bag for their wedding, didn't get her the right type of chihuahua that would stay small like 'that one' (pointing to misto), how he was such a dissapointment, she hated him.... and then she turns to me, thinking i'd agree???
> 
> the whole thing was insane. everyone was staring, and she just kept on going off like that, even after i walked away and out the door with my coffee.
> 
> needless to say, i have no idea my JL keychain could cause such a stir.



 Crazy woman! Even Misto must have been like, "this lady is a psycho! Get me outta here, Mommy!" 

PS. What Chanel was she in? Off the top of my head I can't think of a style that a dog would fit in comfortable. Maybe the Paris Biarritz?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

lol yup, crazy crazy crazy. it's moments like these i am reassured despite my crazy shoe and bag obsessions, i am pretty well-adjusted and normal 

misto is happy to sit in any and all of my bags, except for chanel flaps that obviously wouldn't make sense. with all of the bags, if all 4 of her feet are on the bottom, you can't even see her. but she will poke her head out and put two feet up so she can people watch as we walk. mostly she just lays down and goes to sleep.

so specifically for chanel bags, she sits in this black tote a lot (like yesterday) and also my navy blue patent one too!

i think she looks so cute, here, browsing around as i was checking out at a store


----------



## r6girl2005

Awe!!!!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> lol yup, crazy crazy crazy. it's moments like these i am reassured despite my crazy shoe and bag obsessions, i am pretty well-adjusted and normal
> 
> misto is happy to sit in any and all of my bags, except for chanel flaps that obviously wouldn't make sense. with all of the bags, if all 4 of her feet are on the bottom, you can't even see her. but she will poke her head out and put two feet up so she can people watch as we walk. mostly she just lays down and goes to sleep.
> 
> so specifically for chanel bags, she sits in this black tote a lot (like yesterday) and also my navy blue patent one too!
> 
> i think she looks so cute, here, browsing around as i was checking out at a store


----------



## aoqtpi

LamborghiniGirl said:


> lol yup, crazy crazy crazy. it's moments like these i am reassured despite my crazy shoe and bag obsessions, i am pretty well-adjusted and normal
> 
> misto is happy to sit in any and all of my bags, except for chanel flaps that obviously wouldn't make sense. with all of the bags, if all 4 of her feet are on the bottom, you can't even see her. but she will poke her head out and put two feet up so she can people watch as we walk. mostly she just lays down and goes to sleep.
> 
> so specifically for chanel bags, she sits in this black tote a lot (like yesterday) and also my navy blue patent one too!
> 
> i think she looks so cute, here, browsing around as i was checking out at a store



OMG that's too cute! She's so adorable! Glad to see she's all recovered from her surgery  You dress her so well, my dear!


----------



## shontel

Awwwwww, Misto is TOO CUTE! Liz , I just want to grab at Misto like she is a little toy!  lol!



chanel*liz said:


> it's so true!! whenever i take my dogs out people just grab at them like they are little toys.  lack of filters amazes me also.. the things people have said to me


 


LamborghiniGirl said:


> lol yup, crazy crazy crazy. it's moments like these i am reassured despite my crazy shoe and bag obsessions, i am pretty well-adjusted and normal
> 
> misto is happy to sit in any and all of my bags, except for chanel flaps that obviously wouldn't make sense. with all of the bags, if all 4 of her feet are on the bottom, you can't even see her. but she will poke her head out and put two feet up so she can people watch as we walk. mostly she just lays down and goes to sleep.
> 
> so specifically for chanel bags, she sits in this black tote a lot (like yesterday) and also my navy blue patent one too!
> 
> i think she looks so cute, here, browsing around as i was checking out at a store


----------



## beagly911

LamborghiniGirl said:


> lol yup, crazy crazy crazy. it's moments like these i am reassured despite my crazy shoe and bag obsessions, i am pretty well-adjusted and normal
> 
> misto is happy to sit in any and all of my bags, except for chanel flaps that obviously wouldn't make sense. with all of the bags, if all 4 of her feet are on the bottom, you can't even see her. but she will poke her head out and put two feet up so she can people watch as we walk. mostly she just lays down and goes to sleep.
> 
> so specifically for chanel bags, she sits in this black tote a lot (like yesterday) and also my navy blue patent one too!
> 
> i think she looks so cute, here, browsing around as i was checking out at a store


 WOW, 9-1-1 stories never amaze me anymore, I'm jaded.  But belittleing your "loved one" in public always stun me and make me sad.  

I'm so glad to see Misto out and about!  She is adorable!


----------



## anniethecat

LamborghiniGirl said:


> lol yup, crazy crazy crazy. it's moments like these i am reassured despite my crazy shoe and bag obsessions, i am pretty well-adjusted and normal
> 
> misto is happy to sit in any and all of my bags, except for chanel flaps that obviously wouldn't make sense. with all of the bags, if all 4 of her feet are on the bottom, you can't even see her. but she will poke her head out and put two feet up so she can people watch as we walk. mostly she just lays down and goes to sleep.
> 
> so specifically for chanel bags, she sits in this black tote a lot (like yesterday) and also my navy blue patent one too!
> 
> i think she looks so cute, here, browsing around as i was checking out at a store


 

OMG!  Misto is seriously one of the cutest ever!


----------



## BattyBugs

Misto is so adorable in those photos. What a sweetie pie!


----------



## shontel

Ladies, I am SO PROUD of my Little Sister (Big Brothers Big Sisters).   I had to share her report card! This is the best report card that she has ever received.  She pulled her language arts grade up from a "D" to a "B".  Our goal is to earn all As next semester. 
View attachment DOC_20111129095031.PDF


----------



## r6girl2005

Awe, that's so awesome! What a wonderful thing you are doing!



shontel said:


> Ladies, I am SO PROUD of my Little Sister (Big Brothers Big Sisters).  I had to share her report card! This is the best report card that she has ever received. She pulled her language arts grade up from a "D" to a "B". Our goal is to earn all As next semester.
> View attachment 1532178


----------



## BattyBugs

Fantastic!


----------



## Jönathan

Hey Batty!


----------



## Dessye

shontel said:


> Ladies, I am SO PROUD of my Little Sister (Big Brothers Big Sisters).  I had to share her report card! This is the best report card that she has ever received. She pulled her language arts grade up from a "D" to a "B". Our goal is to earn all As next semester.
> View attachment 1532178


 
  That's so awesome... and what I great idea!  Hmmm...I should look into this


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> seriously, the weirdest thing happened to me in starbucks tonight.
> 
> i was standing waiting for my coffee drink and holding my keys in my hand, ready to take my coffee and go home, as i live really close to the starbucks i go to. and i have a judith leiber keychain that is a cupcake, that matches my cupcake sparkle bag i have posted in the past. misto was also poking her head out of my chanel tote.
> 
> so this lady, standing with her husband asks me where i got it, and i told her Judith Leiber. Then she asked if i was familiar with the matching sparkle bag. and i said i had it, but don't use it much. so she smiles, says she loves it, and i thought that was the end of the conversation...
> 
> then completely out of nowhere, in the middle of a downtown starbucks, she goes completely ballistic on her husband screaming, saying how much of an a-hole he was, how he didn't get her a JL cupcake bag for their wedding, didn't get her the right type of chihuahua that would stay small like 'that one' (pointing to misto), how he was such a dissapointment, she hated him.... and then she turns to me, thinking i'd agree???
> 
> the whole thing was insane. everyone was staring, and she just kept on going off like that, even after i walked away and out the door with my coffee.
> 
> needless to say, i have no idea my JL keychain could cause such a stir.


 
 Yikes, poor husband...


----------



## AEGIS

shontel said:


> Ladies, I am SO PROUD of my Little Sister (Big Brothers Big Sisters).   I had to share her report card! This is the best report card that she has ever received.  She pulled her language arts grade up from a "D" to a "B".  Our goal is to earn all As next semester.
> View attachment 1532178


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

has anyone seen this new shoe collection by adrienne maloof? honestly i am a bit disappointed-- so often her dresses and shoes are fabulous, but her own designs fall flat for me. on the most recent episode of RHOBH, they went through her closet to get rid of old shoes by other designers, and i loved all of them much more than her own designs.

thoughts?

http://www.isaay.com/adrienne-maloof-charles-jourdan-shoes/Adrienne%20Maloof%20by%20Charles%20Jourdan,default,sc.html

a lot of them look like watered down versions of other designers-- i see direct references to giuseppe zanotti, louboutin and YSL.


----------



## shontel

OMG Dessye, seriously, its THE BEST thing I have ever done! I highly recommend Big Brothers Big Sisters or other mentoring programs.  Studies show that mentoring works.  And I see it with my own eyes through my Little! With all that we have been blessed with (intellect, style, pizazz ) how wonderful would it be to make a lasting positive impact on a child in need.


Dessye said:


> That's so awesome... and what I great idea!  Hmmm...I should look into this


----------



## aoqtpi

LamborghiniGirl said:


> has anyone seen this new shoe collection by adrienne maloof? honestly i am a bit disappointed-- so often her dresses and shoes are fabulous, but her own designs fall flat for me. on the most recent episode of RHOBH, they went through her closet to get rid of old shoes by other designers, and i loved all of them much more than her own designs.
> 
> thoughts?
> 
> http://www.isaay.com/adrienne-maloof-charles-jourdan-shoes/Adrienne%20Maloof%20by%20Charles%20Jourdan,default,sc.html
> 
> a lot of them look like watered down versions of other designers-- i see direct references to giuseppe zanotti, louboutin and YSL.



I haven't seen the most RHoBH episode, but she got rid of her shoes?!  But... they were so pretty!

Hmm... I HATE the $1500 one and the flats. The first one literally looks like a shoe I used to own from Nine West.


----------



## laleeza

shontel said:


> OMG Dessye, seriously, its THE BEST thing I have ever done! I highly recommend Big Brothers Big Sisters or other mentoring programs.  Studies show that mentoring works.  And I see it with my own eyes through my Little! With all that we have been blessed with (intellect, style, pizazz ) how wonderful would it be to make a lasting positive impact on a child in need.



I seriously commend you for doing this! What a great gift


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

aoqtpi said:


> I haven't seen the most RHoBH episode, but she got rid of her shoes?!  But... they were so pretty!
> 
> Hmm... I HATE the $1500 one and the flats. The first one literally looks like a shoe I used to own from Nine West.



right? the silver shoe with the crystals looks sad to me, compared to CL going all-out with the crystals.

she is always so decadent and opulent with her jewelry, accessories, dresses, shoes, even sparkle hair extensions--  am i the only one who would have loved to see her 'dream' collection of shoes instead of an 'accessible' one? maybe that is bad, but i would have loved to see some real, over-the-top designs-- i think she has it in her...


----------



## Dessye

shontel said:


> OMG Dessye, seriously, its THE BEST thing I have ever done! I highly recommend Big Brothers Big Sisters or other mentoring programs.  Studies show that mentoring works.  And I see it with my own eyes through my Little! With all that we have been blessed with (intellect, style, pizazz ) how wonderful would it be to make a lasting positive impact on a child in need.



You are so right!  The only issue with me is time but I'm going part-time in the new year, well 0.9 not really part time haha.  Maybe!


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> has anyone seen this new shoe collection by adrienne maloof? honestly i am a bit disappointed-- so often her dresses and shoes are fabulous, but her own designs fall flat for me. on the most recent episode of RHOBH, they went through her closet to get rid of old shoes by other designers, and i loved all of them much more than her own designs.
> 
> thoughts?
> 
> http://www.isaay.com/adrienne-maloo...nne Maloof by Charles Jourdan,default,sc.html
> 
> a lot of them look like watered down versions of other designers-- i see direct references to giuseppe zanotti, louboutin and YSL.


 
i was thinking the same thing.. they look like she got a lot of "inspiration" from other designers. none of the styles are doing it for me. especially the $1500 one


----------



## aoqtpi

LamborghiniGirl said:


> right? the silver shoe with the crystals looks sad to me, compared to CL going all-out with the crystals.
> 
> she is always so decadent and opulent with her jewelry, accessories, dresses, shoes, even sparkle hair extensions--  am i the only one who would have loved to see her 'dream' collection of shoes instead of an 'accessible' one? maybe that is bad, but i would have loved to see some real, over-the-top designs-- i think she has it in her...



Haha, I love her hair extensions! I so wish I could be blonde!

You're right - after seeing her in her Lady Clous so often on the show, I would def have expected more. Even the cut of that one shoe looks cheap to me. Overall, I've disappointed. That said, I don't _hate_ her shoes, I'd just never buy them. 

Something I also don't understand is why she has a $1500 pair and then $150 pairs. IMHO it would have been better for her to make two lines at those two price points. The customer looking at the $150 pair won't be buying the $1500 pair, and vice versa.


----------



## shontel

Update on my Balotas:

I have been to Aventura Shoe Repair four times in the last four weeks.   They kept asking for chance after chance after chance to try to repair  the shoes.  Initially, they were trying to remove the spray paint that  they added to the shoe without my desire or authority.  That didn't  work.  Then, they just decided to repaint them all over again.  

I went back this past Friday (their last chance), looked at the shoes , told them I was unsatisfied, and asked them where we go from here. Silence.  Crickets. No response. 

I then asked whether they had insurance.  The guy who ruined the shoes,  Nick, indignantly says "The shoes are perfect.  I don't know why you are  complaining.  They look perfect." WTF??!  

I again showed them the pictures of what my Balotas looked like before  (shiny metallic speechio) compared to what they look like now (sh#t!).   Nick argued that the Balotas look shiny in the pictures only because of  the "flash."  WTF?!?!?!?!  (Thinking to myself, "I am going to KILL you in court if that is your best argument.")

I brought the Balotas in to have vibram installed.  Nothing more. I DID  NOT ask them to paint the shoes.  Why would I have new perfect specchio  Balotas painted?!?!?!?! 

He again said the shoes look perfect and there is nothing else that they will do.  No apology.  No concession.  No nothing.

I politely gave them my business card and told them that we would be in touch.

Now I have to serve a demand letter and file a lawsuit.  All of this in the season to be jolly. 

The shoes look EVEN WORSE than they did when they painted four weeks  ago.  Girls, these cobblers have completely mishandled these Balotas.   Its as though they WANTED to make them worst.  Just look at the  pictures.  Paint spray is splattered all over the insoles and red  soles.  The paint job is sloppy, all over the wooden heel.  They have  ruined--completely removed-- the glitter finish of the shoes, and in  many parts completely removed all of the color of the shoe (the back).   Its horrible.

Again, here were my Balotas before they met Shoe Repair Plus in Aventura, FL.




Here are the Balotas AFTER spending a month with Shoe Repair Plus in Aventura, FL.












Its a shame.  A crying shame.  

Ladies, I will be having a memorial service for my dearest Balota 150s  within the next few weeks.  You are all invited.  Please wear black. :cry:




shontel said:


> THANK YOU ALL!!  It makes this ordeal a little easier to undergo.
> 
> Now for the Update:
> 
> I took the Balotas back to the cobbler this morning, Shoe Repair Plus in Aventura, FL. (I didn't want to blast them at first, but I figure its only fair to let other TPF'ers know who they are and what they did to a member of my family.)
> 
> I was completely armed, Ladies: $1278.65 Receipt from Christian Louboutin Boutique in Miami; Full-Blown Color Pictures of the Balotas in their elegance PRE-mess up; and the Ugly Homie the Clown fake-looking Balotas AFTER their mess up.
> 
> I nicely said: "This is how much I paid for these.  This is what they looked like before you touched them.  This is what they look like now.  Either restore them to their original state or reimburse me for the loss."
> 
> The cobbler said: "No problem.  I can fix them.  I can remove the paint."
> 
> I'm thinking to myself, yeah :censor:  right!!!  Does this guy seriously think he can "remove" the paint and VOILA!?!?!?!?!?!?!? The speechio will be there in its pre-mess-up glory?!?!?!?!?!  This isn't like a diamond in the rough! Speechio is delicate! I thought to myself, whatever.  The shoes are a complete and utter loss to me anyhow.  I don't even want to look at them.  I just want them to pay me what I paid for them, and then I with the help of you ladies can try to find me another pair.
> 
> So, I left the Balotas with him.  He says he will call me back in two days when they are ready.  Yeah right. I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> Nani- I will contact MM7 to get a quote and will forward it to the cobbler.
> 
> But honestly ladies, what gets me the most is this:  Dessye, Nani, Whim, Batty, and Aegis are absolutely right.  The cobbler messed up the delicate speechio and tried to cover it up.  That's what makes it so bad for me.  He tried to cover it up!!  He lied about it! The deception!! What an unfair and deceptive practice!!  Its not the mistake, its the COVER UP!!
> 
> Anywho, I will keep you posted.  Rest assured that I will summon all of the energy warriors to take this to court if need be.  AND, I will seek my attorneys' fees AND costs after I get a judgment.  AND, I WILL satisfy my judgment.
> 
> Silly rabbit.  Tricks are for kids.


----------



## skislope15

Im at a loss for words....thats horrible what they did to your shoes and its worse that they wont man up. I would file a report with your local better business bureau. I dont know if they have this near you but we have segments on the news here called ruth to the rescue and another channl is hall of shame...maybe see if theres something like that near you to expose this business



shontel said:


> Update on my Balotas:
> 
> I have been to Aventura Shoe Repair four times in the last four weeks.   They kept asking for chance after chance after chance to try to repair  the shoes.  Initially, they were trying to remove the spray paint that  they added to the shoe without my desire or authority.  That didn't  work.  Then, they just decided to repaint them all over again.
> 
> I went back this past Friday (their last chance), looked at the shoes , told them I was unsatisfied, and asked them where we go from here. Silence.  Crickets. No response.
> 
> I then asked whether they had insurance.  The guy who ruined the shoes,  Nick, indignantly says "The shoes are perfect.  I don't know why you are  complaining.  They look perfect." WTF??!
> 
> I again showed them the pictures of what my Balotas looked like before  (shiny metallic speechio) compared to what they look like now (sh#t!).   Nick argued that the Balotas look shiny in the pictures only because of  the "flash."  WTF?!?!?!?!  (Thinking to myself, "I am going to KILL you in court if that is your best argument.")
> 
> I brought the Balotas in to have vibram installed.  Nothing more. I DID  NOT ask them to paint the shoes.  Why would I have new perfect specchio  Balotas painted?!?!?!?!
> 
> He again said the shoes look perfect and there is nothing else that they will do.  No apology.  No concession.  No nothing.
> 
> I politely gave them my business card and told them that we would be in touch.
> 
> Now I have to serve a demand letter and file a lawsuit.  All of this in the season to be jolly.
> 
> The shoes look EVEN WORSE than they did when they painted four weeks  ago.  Girls, these cobblers have completely mishandled these Balotas.   Its as though they WANTED to make them worst.  Just look at the  pictures.  Paint spray is splattered all over the insoles and red  soles.  The paint job is sloppy, all over the wooden heel.  They have  ruined--completely removed-- the glitter finish of the shoes, and in  many parts completely removed all of the color of the shoe (the back).   Its horrible.
> 
> Again, here were my Balotas before they met Shoe Repair Plus in Aventura, FL.
> 
> View attachment 1532509
> 
> 
> Here are the Balotas AFTER spending a month with Shoe Repair Plus in Aventura, FL.
> 
> View attachment 1532510
> 
> 
> View attachment 1532511
> 
> 
> View attachment 1532512
> 
> 
> View attachment 1532513
> 
> Its a shame.  A crying shame.
> 
> Ladies, I will be having a memorial service for my dearest Balota 150s  within the next few weeks.  You are all invited.  Please wear black. :cry:


----------



## shontel

Here are more pictures of this travesty.


















shontel said:


> Update on my Balotas:
> 
> I have been to Aventura Shoe Repair four times in the last four weeks.   They kept asking for chance after chance after chance to try to repair  the shoes.  Initially, they were trying to remove the spray paint that  they added to the shoe without my desire or authority.  That didn't  work.  Then, they just decided to repaint them all over again.
> 
> I went back this past Friday (their last chance), looked at the shoes , told them I was unsatisfied, and asked them where we go from here. Silence.  Crickets. No response.
> 
> I then asked whether they had insurance.  The guy who ruined the shoes,  Nick, indignantly says "The shoes are perfect.  I don't know why you are  complaining.  They look perfect." WTF??!
> 
> I again showed them the pictures of what my Balotas looked like before  (shiny metallic speechio) compared to what they look like now (sh#t!).   Nick argued that the Balotas look shiny in the pictures only because of  the "flash."  WTF?!?!?!?!  (Thinking to myself, "I am going to KILL you in court if that is your best argument.")
> 
> I brought the Balotas in to have vibram installed.  Nothing more. I DID  NOT ask them to paint the shoes.  Why would I have new perfect specchio  Balotas painted?!?!?!?!
> 
> He again said the shoes look perfect and there is nothing else that they will do.  No apology.  No concession.  No nothing.
> 
> I politely gave them my business card and told them that we would be in touch.
> 
> Now I have to serve a demand letter and file a lawsuit.  All of this in the season to be jolly.
> 
> The shoes look EVEN WORSE than they did when they painted four weeks  ago.  Girls, these cobblers have completely mishandled these Balotas.   Its as though they WANTED to make them worst.  Just look at the  pictures.  Paint spray is splattered all over the insoles and red  soles.  The paint job is sloppy, all over the wooden heel.  They have  ruined--completely removed-- the glitter finish of the shoes, and in  many parts completely removed all of the color of the shoe (the back).   Its horrible.
> 
> Again, here were my Balotas before they met Shoe Repair Plus in Aventura, FL.
> 
> View attachment 1532509
> 
> 
> Here are the Balotas AFTER spending a month with Shoe Repair Plus in Aventura, FL.
> 
> View attachment 1532510
> 
> 
> View attachment 1532511
> 
> 
> View attachment 1532512
> 
> 
> View attachment 1532513
> 
> Its a shame.  A crying shame.
> 
> Ladies, I will be having a memorial service for my dearest Balota 150s  within the next few weeks.  You are all invited.  Please wear black. :cry:


----------



## anniethecat

OMG Shontel those poor poor Balotas! What the h*ll did they do to them?!?!?!? Have to tried contacting MM7 to see if they can work any magic on them?  I can't believe they think they look even remotely ok!  You get them girl!!!


----------



## beagly911

shontel said:


> Update on my Balotas:
> 
> I have been to Aventura Shoe Repair four times in the last four weeks. They kept asking for chance after chance after chance to try to repair the shoes. Initially, they were trying to remove the spray paint that they added to the shoe without my desire or authority. That didn't work. Then, they just decided to repaint them all over again.
> 
> I went back this past Friday (their last chance), looked at the shoes , told them I was unsatisfied, and asked them where we go from here. Silence. Crickets. No response.
> 
> I then asked whether they had insurance. The guy who ruined the shoes, Nick, indignantly says "The shoes are perfect. I don't know why you are complaining. They look perfect." WTF??!
> 
> I again showed them the pictures of what my Balotas looked like before (shiny metallic speechio) compared to what they look like now (sh#t!). Nick argued that the Balotas look shiny in the pictures only because of the "flash." WTF?!?!?!?!  (Thinking to myself, "I am going to KILL you in court if that is your best argument.")
> 
> I brought the Balotas in to have vibram installed. Nothing more. I DID NOT ask them to paint the shoes. Why would I have new perfect specchio Balotas painted?!?!?!?!
> 
> He again said the shoes look perfect and there is nothing else that they will do. No apology. No concession. No nothing.
> 
> I politely gave them my business card and told them that we would be in touch.
> 
> Now I have to serve a demand letter and file a lawsuit. All of this in the season to be jolly.
> 
> The shoes look EVEN WORSE than they did when they painted four weeks ago. Girls, these cobblers have completely mishandled these Balotas. Its as though they WANTED to make them worst. Just look at the pictures. Paint spray is splattered all over the insoles and red soles. The paint job is sloppy, all over the wooden heel. They have ruined--completely removed-- the glitter finish of the shoes, and in many parts completely removed all of the color of the shoe (the back). Its horrible.
> 
> Again, here were my Balotas before they met Shoe Repair Plus in Aventura, FL.
> 
> View attachment 1532509
> 
> 
> Here are the Balotas AFTER spending a month with Shoe Repair Plus in Aventura, FL.
> 
> View attachment 1532510
> 
> 
> View attachment 1532511
> 
> 
> View attachment 1532512
> 
> 
> View attachment 1532513
> 
> Its a shame. A crying shame.
> 
> Ladies, I will be having a memorial service for my dearest Balota 150s within the next few weeks. You are all invited. Please wear black. :cry:


 
Oh Shontel, I'm so sorry.  There are no words...


----------



## Dessye

Oh I'm so sorry about this hell you're going thru with your poor Balotas! :cry:  well rest assured that no one reading your story will go anywhere near this cobbler!  Good luck on your claim - you deserve a 100% refund at the least!


----------



## aoqtpi

Good luck *shontel*! Those 'cobblers' are incompetent a-holes!


----------



## Ayala

Shontel that is horrible what they did to your babies. If you do not want to go overseas and have MM7 work on them, I would inquire from Santana Creative (one of the Louboutin approved cobblers on their site). The laminato tip of my special order came to me scuffed, so I sent them to Santana and they came back perfect. I know that specchio is not the same as laminato, but they do seem to have the right materials. It is at least worth an email inquiry.


----------



## BattyBugs

Jönathan;20446956 said:
			
		

> Hey Batty!



Jonathan! I love to see your new CLs. I'm such a jeans, t-shirt and tennies gal, how could I not love the shoes?


----------



## BattyBugs

shontel said:


> Here are more pictures of this travesty.
> 
> View attachment 1532518
> 
> 
> View attachment 1532519
> 
> 
> View attachment 1532520
> 
> 
> View attachment 1532521
> 
> 
> View attachment 1532522



Oh Shontel, your poor shoes! I'm sick at heart just looking at the pictures of what used to be a beautiful pair. That cobbler needs to lose all of his business.


----------



## Charm

*


LamborghiniGirl said:



			lol yup, crazy crazy crazy. it's moments like these i am reassured despite my crazy shoe and bag obsessions, i am pretty well-adjusted and normal 

Click to expand...

*


LamborghiniGirl said:


> *misto is happy to sit in any and all of my bags, except for chanel flaps that obviously wouldn't make sense. with all of the bags, if all 4 of her feet are on the bottom, you can't even see her. but she will poke her head out and put two feet up so she can people watch as we walk. mostly she just lays down and goes to sleep.*
> 
> *so specifically for chanel bags, she sits in this black tote a lot (like yesterday) and also my navy blue patent one too!*
> 
> *i think she looks so cute, here, browsing around as i was checking out at a store *
> 
> Please add me to Misto's fan club, could she be any cuter???? I love her li'l outfits too, she looks so adorable!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

shontel said:


> Here are more pictures of this travesty.
> 
> View attachment 1532518
> 
> 
> View attachment 1532519
> 
> 
> View attachment 1532520
> 
> 
> View attachment 1532521
> 
> 
> View attachment 1532522


 
omg. get him. get him get him get him girl! I would be in tears. Refund? puh-leez-he's completely ruined your shoes, you should at least get the cost of the shoe. If you get a nice judge-ask him to throw in the hours you're gonna have to put in looking for such a htf shoe!

Let me know if you need me to try to infiltrate the jury! I'm on it!


----------



## chanel*liz

shontel said:


> Update on my Balotas:
> 
> I have been to Aventura Shoe Repair four times in the last four weeks. They kept asking for chance after chance after chance to try to repair the shoes. Initially, they were trying to remove the spray paint that they added to the shoe without my desire or authority. That didn't work. Then, they just decided to repaint them all over again.
> 
> I went back this past Friday (their last chance), looked at the shoes , told them I was unsatisfied, and asked them where we go from here. Silence. Crickets. No response.
> 
> I then asked whether they had insurance. The guy who ruined the shoes, Nick, indignantly says "The shoes are perfect. I don't know why you are complaining. They look perfect." WTF??!
> 
> I again showed them the pictures of what my Balotas looked like before (shiny metallic speechio) compared to what they look like now (sh#t!). Nick argued that the Balotas look shiny in the pictures only because of the "flash." WTF?!?!?!?!  (Thinking to myself, "I am going to KILL you in court if that is your best argument.")
> 
> I brought the Balotas in to have vibram installed. Nothing more. I DID NOT ask them to paint the shoes. Why would I have new perfect specchio Balotas painted?!?!?!?!
> 
> He again said the shoes look perfect and there is nothing else that they will do. No apology. No concession. No nothing.
> 
> I politely gave them my business card and told them that we would be in touch.
> 
> Now I have to serve a demand letter and file a lawsuit. All of this in the season to be jolly.
> 
> The shoes look EVEN WORSE than they did when they painted four weeks ago. Girls, these cobblers have completely mishandled these Balotas. Its as though they WANTED to make them worst. Just look at the pictures. Paint spray is splattered all over the insoles and red soles. The paint job is sloppy, all over the wooden heel. They have ruined--completely removed-- the glitter finish of the shoes, and in many parts completely removed all of the color of the shoe (the back). Its horrible.
> 
> Again, here were my Balotas before they met Shoe Repair Plus in Aventura, FL.
> 
> View attachment 1532509
> 
> 
> Here are the Balotas AFTER spending a month with Shoe Repair Plus in Aventura, FL.
> 
> View attachment 1532510
> 
> 
> View attachment 1532511
> 
> 
> View attachment 1532512
> 
> 
> View attachment 1532513
> 
> Its a shame. A crying shame.
> 
> Ladies, I will be having a memorial service for my dearest Balota 150s within the next few weeks. You are all invited. Please wear black. :cry:


 
i am just shocked that they would think those shoes look good after what they did to them.


----------



## Charm

Shontel, I am really sorry about your shoes, this cobbler made a complete mess! Glad you aren't letting them get away with it!​


----------



## amag520

100% agree. Contact BBB (Better Business Bureau)!


----------



## beagly911

ok, ladies I need advise...I know this may sound weird but I've been invited to my first closed door holiday shopping night at Nordies, and I'm wondering what to wear...I know I'm going to be trying on lots of outfits so I don't want something chic yet hard to get in and out of....I know strange but also WHICH CL's...HELP, I want to be comfortable but yet fashionable.  The newbie in me is showing!!! hehe:shame:


----------



## chanel*liz

beagly911 said:


> ok, ladies I need advise...I know this may sound weird but I've been invited to my first closed door holiday shopping night at Nordies, and I'm wondering what to wear...I know I'm going to be trying on lots of outfits so I don't want something chic yet hard to get in and out of....I know strange but also WHICH CL's...HELP, I want to be comfortable but yet fashionable. The newbie in me is showing!!! hehe:shame:


 
I am going to the same event here tomorrow night!  i was thinking maybe a cute blouse/skirt combo with boots or wedges.. something comfy to walk around in and try stuff on


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

beagly911 said:


> ok, ladies I need advise...I know this may sound weird but I've been invited to my first closed door holiday shopping night at Nordies, and I'm wondering what to wear...I know I'm going to be trying on lots of outfits so I don't want something chic yet hard to get in and out of....I know strange but also WHICH CL's...HELP, I want to be comfortable but yet fashionable.  The newbie in me is showing!!! hehe:shame:



what is a closed-door event? when they close the store down for invite-only? do they bring out inventory that wasn't already out during the day?


----------



## AEGIS

they didn't realize you were a lawyer did they Shontel? you are gonna get them! :boxing:


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> what is a closed-door event? when they close the store down for invite-only? do they bring out inventory that wasn't already out during the day?


 
i think it was sent to card holders only, they close the whole store down, pass out cocktails and apps, and only people on the list can come shop special sales and get double or triple points on their cards


----------



## beagly911

chanel*liz said:


> I am going to the same event here tomorrow night!  i was thinking maybe a cute blouse/skirt combo with boots or wedges.. something comfy to walk around in and try stuff on


 Oh how funny, my night is tomorrow too!!  I'm thinking a simple sweater, pants combo with my peniche, that way I can truly check pant lenth...I'm 5'9 flat footed so pant and skirt lenth is an issue!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Charm said:


> Please add me to Misto's fan club, could she be any cuter???? I love her li'l outfits too, she looks so adorable!



thanks  that's so sweet of you! i never thought of misto having a fan club lol. she has started her modeling career though, a couple photographers have asked her to model for them lol.


----------



## skislope15

beagly911 said:


> Oh how funny, my night is tomorrow too!!  I'm thinking a simple sweater, pants combo with my peniche, that way I can truly check pant lenth...I'm 5'9 flat footed so pant and skirt lenth is an issue!!!



I'd vote for a cute simple dress only because if your trying on clotges its only one piece to take on a off...i hate taking pants and top off and putting back on...that and a cute heel 120mm or lower thats easy to get on and off...your excitement is too cute


----------



## beagly911

LamborghiniGirl said:


> what is a closed-door event? when they close the store down for invite-only? do they bring out inventory that wasn't already out during the day?


 For me at Dulles out side of DC, the store is closed to the general public, there are some sale specials, "refreshments"(as stated in the invite), private shopping assistance and I'm getting 10 points for every dollar which adds up quick.  I had to spend a certain amount on my Nordies card to get invited...sorry for the long explination!  PM me if you want to know more!!  From what I know and have heard its a great night!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

beagly911 said:


> For me at Dulles out side of DC, the store is closed to the general public, there are some sale specials, "refreshments"(as stated in the invite), private shopping assistance and I'm getting 10 points for every dollar which adds up quick.  I had to spend a certain amount on my Nordies card to get invited...sorry for the long explination!  PM me if you want to know more!!  From what I know and have heard its a great night!!!



that sounds great! i love the events where you dress up and they serve drinks. i stay far, far away from store cards though, so the events don't motivate me to spend extra. i find my amex points alone make me happy  10 points for every dollar sounds great though! 

have fun, be sure to post the outfit you choose


----------



## brightcheerygir

This may have already been discussed, but is the Bianca being discontinued? A friend of mine told me that today, and I knew you girls would know!


----------



## beagly911

skislope15 said:


> I'd vote for a cute simple dress only because if your trying on clotges its only one piece to take on a off...i hate taking pants and top off and putting back on...that and a cute heel 120mm or lower thats easy to get on and off...your excitement is too cute


Thanks ski, I'm thinking the 140's just so that I can make sure the pants will be long enough...It's truly is an issue!!  So a pant and sweater I'm hoping won't be too hard for the clothing changes! but a dress might be a good option..hmmm have to think about that a little!



beagly911 said:


> For me at Dulles out side of DC, the store is closed to the general public, there are some sale specials, "refreshments"(as stated in the invite), private shopping assistance and I'm getting 10 points for every dollar which adds up quick. I had to spend a certain amount on my Nordies card to get invited...sorry for the long explination! PM me if you want to know more!! From what I know and have heard its a great night!!!


 I can't wait for tomorrow, I know I will be getting one thing for my daughter - she wants Tuscany for her best friend, other than that the door is wide open...WOO HOO


----------



## gymangel812

brightcheerygir said:


> This may have already been discussed, but is the Bianca being discontinued? A friend of mine told me that today, and I knew you girls would know!


i highly doubt it, they are a popular, classic style.


----------



## beagly911

beagly911 said:


> Thanks ski, I'm thinking the 140's just so that I can make sure the pants will be long enough...It's truly is an issue!! So a pant and sweater I'm hoping won't be too hard for the clothing changes! but a dress might be a good option..hmmm have to think about that a little!
> 
> 
> I can't wait for tomorrow, I know I will be getting one thing for my daughter - she wants Tuscany for her best friend, other than that the door is wide open...WOO HOO


 Ok, I forgot to take a pic of the outfit, but it was a pair of black Ann Taylor pants, red sweater and my red patent ploso marro.  I got the Tuscany for my daughter and then went nuts!!!!  It was so much fun!


----------



## shontel

They will once they get served!  



AEGIS said:


> they didn't realize you were a lawyer did they Shontel? you are gonna get them! :boxing:


----------



## shontel

On a brighter note, since when do we lovely ladies have to wait for sex? http://us.christianlouboutin.com/ss12/sex-patent.html


----------



## anniethecat

So...can I pad a HP enough to go up one size?  My 41 need a bit of breaking in but then are comfortable, could I do a 42 or am I just being stupid?


----------



## beagly911

shontel said:


> On a brighter note, since when do we lovely ladies have to wait for sex? http://us.christianlouboutin.com/ss12/sex-patent.html


 Oh I can only dream, I can't do a 120 without a platform...but they are so fun!!


----------



## chloe speaks

My fun Friday night - a romp in my own closet doing match-ups with all the clothes and shoes I forgot I owned. 

Does anyone do this? I used to before the kid, but I haven't in so long, it was really very enlightening how many things I have stashed away in there, especially in light of what they look like with all my new Louboutins .


----------



## beagly911

anniethecat said:


> So...can I pad a HP enough to go up one size? My 41 need a bit of breaking in but then are comfortable, could I do a 42 or am I just being stupid?


 Ooo, I got my cork matadors, they were supposted to be tts to 1/2 size up and the 40.5 is going to require LOTS of padding...I'm thinking a 1/2 size to a full size up in an HP you really wouldn't be able to make it work...sorry!!  As gorgeous as they are (and yes I looked) I'm thinking they would be almost impossible to be wearable!


----------



## BattyBugs

No time for me to get anything done at the moment. My darling DGS is here until some time tomorrow. I really love spending "grandma" time with him.


----------



## aoqtpi

BattyBugs said:


> No time for me to get anything done at the moment. My darling DGS is here until some time tomorrow. I really love spending "grandma" time with him.



Have fun *S*! Side note: you do NOT look old enough to have grandchildren, you hottie!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks L!


----------



## Lola.Coco

chloe speaks said:


> My fun Friday night - a romp in my own closet doing match-ups with all the clothes and shoes I forgot I owned.
> 
> Does anyone do this? I used to before the kid, but I haven't in so long, it was really very enlightening how many things I have stashed away in there, especially in light of what they look like with all my new Louboutins .



I definitely do that, quite often actually!!! It's one of my fav pastimes 

I've found that its actually really helpful because then when you're short on time you can pick out a fab outfit/shoes/accessories in the blink of an eye.


----------



## chanel*liz

Lola.Coco said:


> I definitely do that, quite often actually!!! It's one of my fav pastimes
> 
> I've found that its actually really helpful because then when you're short on time you can pick out a fab outfit/shoes/accessories in the blink of an eye.


 
this is also one of my fav things to do!! it's fun! esp with a glass of wine and a good girlfriend who gets your obsession with fashion!


----------



## chloe speaks

Lola.Coco said:


> I definitely do that, quite often actually!!! It's one of my fav pastimes
> 
> I've found that its actually really helpful because then when you're short on time you can pick out a fab outfit/shoes/accessories in the blink of an eye.



 i forgot how much fun and helpful this is in those last minute situations. of course, picking up afterwards took a LONG time 



chanel*liz said:


> this is also one of my fav things to do!! it's fun! esp with a glass of wine and a good girlfriend who gets your obsession with fashion!



oooh with a friend is even better! it's also way more fun if you have a closet the two of you can sit INSIDE


----------



## Lola.Coco

chanel*liz said:


> this is also one of my fav things to do!! it's fun! esp with a glass of wine and a good girlfriend who gets your obsession with fashion!



It kind of reminds me of that scene in the Sex and the City movie when Carrie is packing up to leave her old apartment and the girls come over to go through her closet. They all put on outfits and rate each other. I actually went to a girlfriend's bridal shower that was based on that scene in the movie. We all brought our most fabulous, favorite pieces and basically played dress up and took pictures. There was LOTS of wine of course  It sounds slightly silly but it was SO MUCH fun 

Ps- Liz, you said you lived in OC too? Would love to know when there is another TPF meet up in OC! It would be awesome to meet some of the OC girls


----------



## whimsic

Hi ladies,

Does anyone know if Paris or London boutiques ship overseas? i was to start hunting for a pair, but I don't want to waste my time if they don't ship, and just hope I find them when I'm on my NYC vacation in a few weeks.


----------



## Ayala

whimsic said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Does anyone know if Paris or London boutiques ship overseas? i was to start hunting for a pair, but I don't want to waste my time if they don't ship, and just hope I find them when I'm on my NYC vacation in a few weeks.



Yes they do. Please be sure to remind them to take out the Value Added Tax (VAT) when they bill you.

What pair are you looking for?


----------



## icecreamom

Hello ladies and sorry for interrupting!!! I have a dilemma, I've been looking for a pair of black kid leather RonRons everywhere! I was finally able to locate them in size 6 and 7. Lucky me I'm 6.5  I have a pair of patent RonRon in 6.5 and they are super-super comfy, got them 2 years ago. Now I don't know what to do! Should I get the 6 or the 7 or should I wait? I read in some threads that the New RonRon runs 1/2 up compared to the old RonRon, well, I don't know if the ones I currently own are the old or the new sizing. What to do?


----------



## Ayala

Did you locate them somewhere that you can return? I'd say buy both and return whichever doesn't fit.


----------



## LavenderIce

icecreamom said:


> Hello ladies and sorry for interrupting!!! I have a dilemma, I've been looking for a pair of black kid leather RonRons everywhere! I was finally able to locate them in size 6 and 7. Lucky me I'm 6.5  I have a pair of patent RonRon in 6.5 and they are super-super comfy, got them 2 years ago. Now I don't know what to do! Should I get the 6 or the 7 or should I wait? I read in some threads that the New RonRon runs 1/2 up compared to the old RonRon, well, I don't know if the ones I currently own are the old or the new sizing. What to do?



The newer RonRons are bigger so you there is a chance that the 6 will work for you.


----------



## whimsic

Ayala said:


> Yes they do. Please be sure to remind them to take out the Value Added Tax (VAT) when they bill you.
> 
> What pair are you looking for?



Thanks  

I'm looking for the black pigalle 100 with gold spikes, I'll start hunting tomorrow.


----------



## icecreamom

Ayala said:


> Did you locate them somewhere that you can return? I'd say buy both and return whichever doesn't fit.


That's what I had in mind, but I hate returning specially at my local store. They give me the crazy eye, I end up felling guilty and saying "it is not my fault that you guys don't carry Louboutin"


LavenderIce said:


> The newer RonRons are bigger so you there is a chance that the 6 will work for you.


I'm going to call a couple of other places early in the morning, if I don't locate a 6.5 I think I may go with the 6; I just hope they fit, I want to get rid of my old Kate Spade shoes and wear RonRons everyday/allday-allnight LOL
When you say the "new" RonRon, are you referring to the AW2011 collection? 

Thank you ladies for the input!


----------



## skislope15

Anyone else noticing that the price of loubies continue to go up but the resell value on them is horrible..i was watching jenays auctions and i know from selling my own shoes, i list a pair at half the retail price for practically new shoes and nothing...anyone sell theres any other ways? I feel like im giving them away on fleebay then i get killed with fees too cant win


----------



## bprimuslevy

skislope15 said:


> Anyone else noticing that the price of loubies continue to go up but the resell value on them is horrible..i was watching jenays auctions and i know from selling my own shoes, i list a pair at half the retail price for practically new shoes and nothing...anyone sell theres any other ways? I feel like im giving them away on fleebay then i get killed with fees too cant win



Maybe a consignment shop will get you a better price. There is one close to me that doesn't drop the price on CLs after 30/60 days; they do it for other brands but not CLs. That may mean they can get premium prices for CL.


----------



## jenayb

I'm wondering if perhaps the holiday season has killed sales on luxury items like this...? 

Maybe everyone is spending their money on others for a change, lol.  

It's certainly slow right now, that's for darn sure. Maybe it will pick up after Christmas when people have their gifted money to blow.


----------



## BattyBugs

I put my Bonanza booth on "Vacation." There's no sense in having it up when I will be out of the Country and unable to ship. That seems to be the time that something sells.


----------



## PetitColibri

jenaywins said:


> I'm wondering if perhaps the holiday season has killed sales on luxury items like this...?
> 
> Maybe everyone is spending their money on others for a change, lol.
> 
> It's certainly slow right now, that's for darn sure. Maybe it will pick up after Christmas when people have their gifted money to blow.



yes it's really slow for me too !
after 2-3 crazy month where everything I put on ebay flew away so quickly, now nothing... I keep relisting...


----------



## whimsic

I'd imagine people are waiting to see whst they get from the sales, or 
- saving up for vacation, or
- broke from all thw xmas gifts


----------



## r6girl2005

Arrrggg, I can NOT get through to St. Honore!  I sent a bank wire last week and I have not been able to confirm they got it. I've called everyday several times and emailed....nothing. I understand it's the holidays and a busy time. I guess I need to wake up and call when they first open.

*sigh*, I just needed to vent


----------



## Jönathan

r6girl2005 said:


> Arrrggg, I can NOT get through to St. Honore!  I sent a bank wire last week and I have not been able to confirm they got it. I've called everyday several times and emailed....nothing. I understand it's the holidays and a busy time. I guess I need to wake up and call when they first open.
> 
> *sigh*, I just needed to vent



Wow, that is frustrating. I hope all goes well with your transaction.


----------



## chanel*liz

PetitColibri said:
			
		

> yes it's really slow for me too !
> after 2-3 crazy month where everything I put on ebay flew away so quickly, now nothing... I keep relisting...



Same here!!!


----------



## Dessye

whimsic said:


> I'd imagine *people are waiting to see whst they get from the sales*, or
> - saving up for vacation, or
> - broke from all thw xmas gifts


 
This makes sense to me.  Also they may be saving to buy new season CLs since the price is skyrocketing! :weird:


----------



## Dessye

r6girl2005 said:


> Arrrggg, I can NOT get through to St. Honore!  I sent a bank wire last week and I have not been able to confirm they got it. I've called everyday several times and emailed....nothing. I understand it's the holidays and a busy time. I guess I need to wake up and call when they first open.
> 
> *sigh*, I just needed to vent


 
That's awful!  Well, I imagine it's because it's too busy but if you want to get bumped, email customer service france and they will get through for you.


----------



## r6girl2005

Dessye, is this the correct email address for customer service in France?

customer-service@christianlouboutin.fr


I emailed that address on Dec. 1st and never got a response. I can try again.



Dessye said:


> That's awful! Well, I imagine it's because it's too busy but if you want to get bumped, email customer service france and they will get through for you.


----------



## 318Platinum

r6girl2005 said:


> Arrrggg, I can NOT get through to St. Honore!  I sent a bank wire last week and I have not been able to confirm they got it. I've called everyday several times and emailed....nothing. I understand it's the holidays and a busy time. I guess I need to wake up and call when they first open.
> 
> *sigh*, I just needed to vent



*R6girl*, I had the EXACT same problem when I did a transfer to JJR a few months ago. It drove me crazy, but I didn't receive an email that they received my transfer until I had just opened the door from FedEx, delivering my shoes that I didn't even know was already paid for, let alone, already on it's way to me!!! It took approx. a week from when I made the transfer, to getting them in my hands! Hope this is the case for you as well. Good Luck


----------



## Dessye

r6girl2005 said:


> Dessye, is this the correct email address for customer service in France?
> 
> customer-service@christianlouboutin.fr
> 
> 
> I emailed that address on Dec. 1st and never got a response. I can try again.


 
I believe that is correct.  You'll have to check the www.christianlouboutin.com website to the sure.  Sometimes it takes them a little longer to respond but I've always gotten a response.  Maybe if you add URGENT in large letters in the subject line?


----------



## r6girl2005

That would be nice if the same thing happened to me *318Platinum*. I'll continue trying to contact them too.



318Platinum said:


> *R6girl*, I had the EXACT same problem when I did a transfer to JJR a few months ago. It drove me crazy, but I didn't receive an email that they received my transfer until I had just opened the door from FedEx, delivering my shoes that I didn't even know was already paid for, let alone, already on it's way to me!!! It took approx. a week from when I made the transfer, to getting them in my hands! Hope this is the case for you as well. Good Luck


----------



## 318Platinum

r6girl2005 said:


> That would be nice if the same thing happened to me *318Platinum*. I'll continue trying to contact them too.



Yes, it would, but of course, keep trying them, because I remember all to well how nerve wrecking it was for me, so I don't wish that on anyone, especially when it comes t money, wires, and something that you want!!! Good Luck, and I am hoping for the best. I'm sure everything will be fine. When did you do the wire?


----------



## r6girl2005

It was last Wed, so November 30th.



318Platinum said:


> Yes, it would, but of course, keep trying them, because I remember all to well how nerve wrecking it was for me, so I don't wish that on anyone, especially when it comes t money, wires, and something that you want!!! Good Luck, and I am hoping for the best. I'm sure everything will be fine. When did you do the wire?


----------



## 318Platinum

r6girl2005 said:


> It was last Wed, so November 30th.



Oh okay. I am looking through my files, and I actually bought them through St. Honroe. I made my transfer on June 21. My Louboutin receipt says that the transaction took place and was shipped on June 28. My Fedex tracking shows that it was delivered and signed by me on June 30th. I didn't hear back from my SA until the 30th, after I had received my shoes. She told me that we received the transfer and that she shipped them out. LOL. I hope that this is the case with your shoes. Hopefully this info will help you out a little bit, but still make sure you try to get in touch with them, because  know I kept trying.


----------



## r6girl2005

Thanks girl!!! I'm beginning to think that history might repeat itself. If you don't mind me asking what's the name of the SA who helped you? You can PM with that info if you like.



318Platinum said:


> Oh okay. I am looking through my files, and I actually bought them through St. Honroe. I made my transfer on June 21. My Louboutin receipt says that the transaction took place and was shipped on June 28. My Fedex tracking shows that it was delivered and signed by me on June 30th. I didn't hear back from my SA until the 30th, after I had received my shoes. She told me that we received the transfer and that she shipped them out. LOL. I hope that this is the case with your shoes. Hopefully this info will help you out a little bit, but still make sure you try to get in touch with them, because know I kept trying.


----------



## FlipDiver

Hello my CL ladies! :buttercup:


----------



## AEGIS

FlipDiver said:


> Hello my CL ladies! :buttercup:




fliiiiiiiiiip!!! 


where have you been? how are you?


----------



## jenayb

FlipDiver said:


> Hello my CL ladies! :buttercup:


----------



## beagly911

FlipDiver said:


> Hello my CL ladies! :buttercup:


 Flip, welcome back!  What have you been up to??


----------



## FlipDiver

AEGIS said:


> fliiiiiiiiiip!!!
> 
> 
> where have you been? how are you?





jenaywins said:


>





beagly911 said:


> Flip, welcome back!  What have you been up to??




I've missed all you guys!! 

I've been hiding out... trying to stick to my ban, so it was imperative for me to stay away from TPF! Of course that didn't stop me from picking up a few pairs anyway.  Then I was doing some online window shopping recently and when I saw the new styles, I had to see if any of you lovely ladies snagged them (Asteroids, what the what?!!) 

So I'm back! Just in time for F/W Sale 2011, tee hee... resents


----------



## BattyBugs

Welcome back, Flip!!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

ladies i am so, so excited.  my UHG chanel bag is on its way to me right now! it is a maxi white caviar with gold hardware. i have been waiting years for this bag. the fact it is actually in the mail on its way is surreal to me!! i know not of all of you love chanel but i still wanted to share my good news with my favorite ladies


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ladies i am so, so excited.  my UHG chanel bag is on its way to me right now! it is a maxi white caviar with gold hardware. i have been waiting years for this bag. the fact it is actually in the mail on its way is surreal to me!! i know not of all of you love chanel but i still wanted to share my good news with my favorite ladies





hoorah!!!!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ladies i am so, so excited.  my UHG chanel bag is on its way to me right now! it is a maxi white caviar with gold hardware. i have been waiting years for this bag. the fact it is actually in the mail on its way is surreal to me!! i know not of all of you love chanel but i still wanted to share my good news with my favorite ladies



I'm happy for you, LG! Congratulations!


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ladies i am so, so excited.  my UHG chanel bag is on its way to me right now! it is a maxi white caviar with gold hardware. i have been waiting years for this bag. the fact it is actually in the mail on its way is surreal to me!! i know not of all of you love chanel but i still wanted to share my good news with my favorite ladies



Congrats girlfriend!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## AEGIS

what i would give for a pair of barbie pink altadama....


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> hoorah!!!!!!





BattyBugs said:


> I'm happy for you, LG! Congratulations!





chanel*liz said:


> Congrats girlfriend!! Can't wait to see pics!



thanks everyone! i am going to use this one all the time, i am so excited. i promise i will post pics when it arrives  i am also happy my chanel collection is pretty much complete for me, as the price increases are getting plain silly.


----------



## september gurl

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ladies i am so, so excited.  my UHG chanel bag is on its way to me right now! it is a maxi white caviar with gold hardware. i have been waiting years for this bag. the fact it is actually in the mail on its way is surreal to me!! i know not of all of you love chanel but i still wanted to share my good news with my favorite ladies



Congrats! 

I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## aoqtpi

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ladies i am so, so excited.  my UHG chanel bag is on its way to me right now! it is a maxi white caviar with gold hardware. i have been waiting years for this bag. the fact it is actually in the mail on its way is surreal to me!! i know not of all of you love chanel but i still wanted to share my good news with my favorite ladies



So exciting! That purse but in medium is one of my HG Chanels. Congrats!


----------



## anniethecat

AEGIS said:
			
		

> what i would give for a pair of barbie pink altadama....



Me too!!!!  I need some barbie pink... I passed on some claudias a few months ago and am kicking myself!


----------



## anniethecat

FlipDiver said:
			
		

> Hello my CL ladies! :buttercup:



Welcome back flip!!! Just in time for sale season!!!


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ladies i am so, so excited.  my UHG chanel bag is on its way to me right now! it is a maxi white caviar with gold hardware. i have been waiting years for this bag. the fact it is actually in the mail on its way is surreal to me!! i know not of all of you love chanel but i still wanted to share my good news with my favorite ladies


 
I am SO happy for you!!!   I remember when my mouth when agape when I saw the medium white caviar classic with GHW at Munich Airport!  I couldn't have pulled out my CC any faster!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

september gurl said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I can't wait to see pics!



i promise to post! i have a feeling it might arrive just in time for my birthday on friday 



aoqtpi said:


> So exciting! That purse but in medium is one of my HG Chanels. Congrats!



thanks!! the first chanel i ever bought was a white medium in caviar with silver hardware. i refuse to get rid of it since it is sentimental, i remember how long i  had to save for that bag and how special it was going into the store  and taking the plunge into chanel. but, as i have gotten older, i need to have more space to hold more stuff in the bag, so i use that bag less and less. i haven't gotten anything smaller than a jumbo in several years. but if you would use that size, go for it!! the pricing is better than the big sizes 

surprisingly, white caviar shows very little wear, if that helps you make up your mind... you would think it would look like a mess after 7 years i have had that medium white caviar bag, but it looks brand new still!



Dessye said:


> I am SO happy for you!!!   I remember when my mouth when agape when I saw the medium white caviar classic with GHW at Munich Airport!  I couldn't have pulled out my CC any faster!!



Dessye you got one?! I would love to see pics... did I miss them?! Great minds think alike


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

finally, after about a month of working on this, i finished making a blanket for misto! i think it turned out pretty nice. some of the stitching on the edge isn't perfect, but oh well :shame:


----------



## BattyBugs

The color is pretty and goes so well with Misto's fur. She is a little doll.


----------



## shontel

Oh my, this is so nice.  Misto is so lucky.  And you can tell that she absolutely adores it.  Great job!


LamborghiniGirl said:


> finally, after about a month of working on this, i finished making a blanket for misto! i think it turned out pretty nice. some of the stitching on the edge isn't perfect, but oh well :shame:


----------



## shontel

Ok Ladies, I thought I wanted the Maggie Anthracites. But then....I saw these!! 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=306418049+4294912355&bmUID=jgsTEDV


----------



## beagly911

LamborghiniGirl said:


> finally, after about a month of working on this, i finished making a blanket for misto! i think it turned out pretty nice. some of the stitching on the edge isn't perfect, but oh well :shame:


 You did an awesome job!  Misto looks so content and happy on her new blankie!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

BattyBugs said:


> The color is pretty and goes so well with Misto's fur. She is a little doll.



thanks! i love the giraffe part. i put it in front of the fire because that is her favorite spot.. she sleeps there all day long!



shontel said:


> Oh my, this is so nice.  Misto is so lucky.  And you can tell that she absolutely adores it.  Great job!



thank you! she loves anything soft to snuggle with 



beagly911 said:


> You did an awesome job!  Misto looks so content and happy on her new blankie!



thank you! it took forever to make!! i think it was worth it, but i don't think i would do it again


----------



## Dessye

Misto is so lucky to have a mama who adores her!


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> finally, after about a month of working on this, i finished making a blanket for misto! i think it turned out pretty nice. some of the stitching on the edge isn't perfect, but oh well :shame:



Adorable!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

LamborghiniGirl said:


> finally, after about a month of working on this, i finished making a blanket for misto! i think it turned out pretty nice. some of the stitching on the edge isn't perfect, but oh well :shame:



Great work! I love Misto  She is so cute I can't even believe it!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

thanks ladies!! i know i am biased, but she really is the most amazing dog  is anyone else in the CL club into crafts, like scrapbooking or anything else? it is one of my favorite hobbies to destress and relax, after a nice bottle of wine


----------



## beagly911

I like to cross stitch and I'm going to start a sewing a slip cover for my chaise this weekend.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

am I the only one who no longer has the multi quote button anymore? It seems to have disappeared...?


----------



## beagly911

Mine have been gone all night too


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thanks ladies!! i know i am biased, but she really is the most amazing dog  is anyone else in the CL club into crafts, like scrapbooking or anything else? it is one of my favorite hobbies to destress and relax, after a nice bottle of wine


 
I love to scrapbook!! It is so fun!! Especially with a bottle of wine!!


----------



## laleeza

Very strange - no more multi quote.
Ladies I am a bit freaking out - holiday drinks tonight 
But before that I went to Hermes - about a block from my office - and got a black gator palladium CDC bracelet. My first anything Hermes and I am loving it!!


----------



## chanel*liz

laleeza said:


> Very strange - no more multi quote.
> Ladies I am a bit freaking out - holiday drinks tonight
> But before that I went to Hermes - about a block from my office - and got a black gator palladium CDC bracelet. My first anything Hermes and I am loving it!!


 
OMG! Congrats! Sounds gorg! Post pics! CDC are my fav H bracelets!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

laleeza said:


> Very strange - no more multi quote.
> Ladies I am a bit freaking out - holiday drinks tonight
> But before that I went to Hermes - about a block from my office - and got a black gator palladium CDC bracelet. My first anything Hermes and I am loving it!!



sounds amazing!! post pics post pics  seems like the hermes bug has struck the cl ladies today


----------



## laleeza

I'll post pics tmrw when I can focus the camera


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

shontel said:


> Ok Ladies, I thought I wanted the Maggie Anthracites. But then....I saw these!!
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=306418049+4294912355&bmUID=jgsTEDV


 
I really don't care for the maggies/magos, but these...are...AMAZING!!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

laleeza said:


> *Very strange - no more multi quote*.
> Ladies I am a bit freaking out - holiday drinks tonight
> But before that I went to Hermes - about a block from my office - and got a black gator palladium CDC bracelet. My first anything Hermes and I am loving it!!


 
I thought I was the only who noticed that. Congrats on your new purchase!


----------



## Miss T.

Hi ladies,
If you only had time to go to one CL boutique in Paris, which one would it be? I am going to Paris this weekend, but have very very little time. 

I hope I can make a dash for one of the boutiques, and I haven´t had time to make any plans /calls before I go. Any suggestions? I would really appreciate it!


----------



## PetitColibri

Miss T. said:


> Hi ladies,
> If you only had time to go to one CL boutique in Paris, which one would it be? I am going to Paris this weekend, but have very very little time.
> 
> I hope I can make a dash for one of the boutiques, and I haven´t had time to make any plans /calls before I go. Any suggestions? I would really appreciate it!



go to JJR (rue Jean Jacques Rousseau)
they have a great selection and I think they were the first "historical" store (and Minuit Moins 7 is near by if needed)


----------



## AEGIS

i just took the worst exam ever and have cried and now i am eating my feelings so the next step is to buy my feelings...but i still feel bad bc i don't want to buy anything


----------



## AEGIS

laleeza said:


> Very strange - no more multi quote.
> Ladies I am a bit freaking out - holiday drinks tonight
> But before that I went to Hermes - about a block from my office - and got a black gator palladium CDC bracelet. My first anything Hermes and I am loving it!!




jealous!!!! congrats!!!! ooo--so nice with your anthracite maggies!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> i just took the worst exam ever and have cried and now i am eating my feelings so the next step is to buy my feelings...but i still feel bad bc i don't want to buy anything


 
aw cheer up! hugs!


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> aw cheer up! hugs!




thanks. im drinking my problems away.  i mean i remember someone telling me the curve was so bad that the person who got the highest A once only got 35% of the question right.


----------



## laleeza

AEGIS said:


> jealous!!!! congrats!!!! ooo--so nice with your anthracite maggies!!!


 
soooo funny! those are what i was wearing yesterday when i got it!!


----------



## laleeza

AEGIS said:


> thanks. im drinking my problems away. i mean i remember someone telling me the curve was so bad that the person who got the highest A once only got 35% of the question right.


 
that's some kind of crazy exam! don't beat yourself up too much babe!


----------



## AEGIS

laleeza said:


> that's some kind of crazy exam! don't beat yourself up too much babe!




sigh.  yeah.  im tough on myself though.  i called my mom and dh sobbing.  imagine at 26 calling your mommy crying about your test! i've just never taken a test where i honestly felt i might have gotten the same result if i had just winged it.  and i know evidence!!

a pox on that professor's house!!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> thanks. im drinking my problems away.  i mean i remember someone telling me the curve was so bad that the person who got the highest A once only got 35% of the question right.



i'd call my mom and cry too! it just reflects poorly on the professor-- it means they didn't teach the material properly or that they asked questions that weren't covered in the reading or lectures.

that happened to me once in an advanced finance class... the highest score was 27% lol. the prof got in trouble with the board of the business program.

drink away! i will be too tonight


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> sigh. yeah. im tough on myself though. i called my mom and dh sobbing. imagine at 26 calling your mommy crying about your test! i've just never taken a test where i honestly felt i might have gotten the same result if i had just winged it. and i know evidence!!
> 
> a pox on that professor's house!!!!


 
... I dripped hot glue from my hot glue gun on my hand the other night while making a wreath and burnt the sh*t out of my finger. I called my mum all teary.

At least you had a valid reason.


----------



## amag520

AEGIS said:
			
		

> sigh.  yeah.  im tough on myself though.  i called my mom and dh sobbing.  imagine at 26 calling your mommy crying about your test! i've just never taken a test where i honestly felt i might have gotten the same result if i had just winged it.  and i know evidence!!
> 
> a pox on that professor's house!!!!



Aww! So sorry! Hope you feel better soon. Some professors are unavoidably  difficult. Remember there  is always a hope for a curve! 

I had a similar exam this past Wednesday...hardest exam I've taken, was the first course actually in my major (and I'm 22...a late starter).  I seriously found an awesome pair of CL boots after online. I've been stress buying instead of stress eating...HELP!!! Ha


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> ... I dripped hot glue from my hot glue gun on my hand the other night while making a wreath and burnt the sh*t out of my finger. I called my mum all teary.
> 
> At least you had a valid reason.




i love mommies!! which is why i can't be one yet...im not selfless enough yet i wanna drink and wake up late and roll around the house lol


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i'd call my mom and cry too! it just reflects poorly on the professor-- it means they didn't teach the material properly or that they asked questions that weren't covered in the reading or lectures.
> 
> that happened to me once in an advanced finance class... the highest score was *27%* lol. the prof got in trouble with the board of the business program.
> 
> drink away! i will be too tonight




why do professors do that?! he said "there will be questions you don't know the answer to."  why?!! we've been learning this for 3 months and this on the bar...why shouldn't i know the freaking answer?

....i suggested to my friends we bomb his home...i was kinda sorta joking...not


----------



## AEGIS

amag520 said:


> Aww! So sorry! Hope you feel better soon. Some professors are unavoidably  difficult. Remember there  is always a hope for a curve!
> 
> I had a similar exam this past Wednesday...hardest exam I've taken, was the first course actually in my major (and I'm 22...a late starter).  I seriously found an awesome pair of CL boots after online. I've been stress buying instead of stress eating...HELP!!! Ha




i hope you did well!! school is the worst

i kinda told my dh i wouldn't buy any more spontaneous "im sad" shoes  after the last time a mysterious charge appeared :ninja:


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> i love mommies!! which is why i can't be one yet...im not selfless enough yet *i wanna drink and wake up late and roll around the house* lol


 
Girl that's the American dream.


----------



## anniethecat

AEGIS said:


> why do professors do that?! he said "there will be questions you don't know the answer to." why?!! we've been learning this for 3 months and this on the bar...why shouldn't i know the freaking answer?
> 
> ....i suggested to my friends we bomb his home...i was kinda sorta joking...not


 
Questions you don't know the answer too?  Nice professor!  Isn't it his job to teach what you need to know?  I hate ones like that.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> why do professors do that?! he said "there will be questions you don't know the answer to."  why?!! we've been learning this for 3 months and this on the bar...why shouldn't i know the freaking answer?
> 
> ....i suggested to my friends we bomb his home...i was kinda sorta joking...not




lol it really is infuriating... since these grades stick with us forever.

i have heard from some professors that their goal is for the students not only to be evaluated during an exam, but also 'learn something new, discover something new'. all i can say is.... the last thing i wanted to be doing during a 3-4 hour exam is learning some freaking new material!!!!

i hope the curve bumps your grade up a ton though!!! if a 35% is an A, it must be a huge curve.


----------



## chacci1

AEGIS said:


> sigh.  yeah.  im tough on myself though.  i called my mom and dh sobbing.  imagine at 26 calling your mommy crying about your test! i've just never taken a test where i honestly felt i might have gotten the same result if i had just winged it.  and i know evidence!!
> 
> a pox on that professor's house!!!!



Aww. Cheer up love.  That is the worse feeling ever!   I'm sorry.    And yes, totally appropriate to call mommies and daddies on this one!  Heck. I still call them for everything else too!


----------



## aoqtpi

AEGIS said:


> thanks. im drinking my problems away.  i mean i remember someone telling me the curve was so bad that the person who got the highest A once only got 35% of the question right.



Aww, I know how you feel  I had one exam yesterday and four left - so brutal, esp. when they're closed book! Far too many cases to memorize and apply correctly.

One of my profs said "As are for God, Bs are for teachers and Cs are for students."


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> ... I dripped hot glue from my hot glue gun on my hand the other night while making a wreath and burnt the sh*t out of my finger. I called my mum all teary.
> 
> At least you had a valid reason.



Aww, hope you're okay! Glue guns get super hot, so I'd consider that a valid reason! Burns are the worst


----------



## bprimuslevy

AEGIS said:
			
		

> sigh.  yeah.  im tough on myself though.  i called my mom and dh sobbing.  imagine at 26 calling your mommy crying about your test! i've just never taken a test where i honestly felt i might have gotten the same result if i had just winged it.  and i know evidence!!
> 
> a pox on that professor's house!!!!



As a mom I can say we're happy that you still need us to make the boo-boos feel better.


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> *why do professors do that?!* he said "there will be questions you don't know the answer to."  why?!! we've been learning this for 3 months and this on the bar...why shouldn't i know the freaking answer?
> 
> ....i suggested to my friends we bomb his home...i was kinda sorta joking...not



Because they're insecure jack***es and like to take power trips on their students.  Having the highest mark at 35 is a sign of a very poor teacher.  A teacher/professor should set an exam/test so that the average in his/her class is around 65%.  There should be maximum 5-10% very difficult questions that only the best in the class may be able to answer in order to A+.

I'm really sorry but like you say it will be curved because having a class average so low is unacceptable.  Hope you feel better today


----------



## Dessye

bprimuslevy said:


> As a mom I can say we're happy that you still need us to make the boo-boos feel better.



Here's to all moms!


----------



## Dessye

Ouch, *Jenay*... Sorry to hear about your finger...ush: Ouch!


----------



## chanel*liz

Hey all! Hope you all have a great weekend! Tonight is my grand holiday party.. can't wait to post pics!


----------



## Dessye

chanel*liz said:


> Hey all! Hope you all have a great weekend! Tonight is my grand holiday party.. can't wait to post pics!



Can't wait to see!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chanel*liz said:


> Hey all! Hope you all have a great weekend! Tonight is my grand holiday party.. can't wait to post pics!



have a wonderful time... don't stress and just enjoy yourself  can't wait for pics!! i am going to be posting some later too, if you know what i mean


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> Hey all! Hope you all have a great weekend! Tonight is my grand holiday party.. can't wait to post pics!



Have fun! Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## chloe speaks

chanel*liz said:


> Hey all! Hope you all have a great weekend! Tonight is my grand holiday party.. can't wait to post pics!



ooh, I think it might be appropriate to have a few costume changes - at least a few shoe changes . can't wait to see pics!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hi everyone,

I looked in the reference thread and did not find what I'm looking for.  Does anyone have tres contente or simply content thigh high boots?  i'd love to see some photos.  I need(?) grey boots and spotted a pair but not sure I need another pair of thigh highs. Any help appreciated folks.
Thanks


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

i know this isn't technically appropriate for 'CL Chat'-- but maybe some of you ladies can tell me what to do next.

i wore my pink suede daffodiles out last night and ended up at some dive bar. when i got home the back of the heels were all wet and part of the side of the shoes were too. it was wet to the touch, but who knows if it was water, alcohol, or i don't know what. i figured i'd dab as much wetness off last night and see how it would dry. it seems to have dried but still 'looks' wet-- the suede is darker where it was wet. 

what should i do next? is this something a cobbler deals with? should i take them to my local neiman marcus? if someone has had great success with a place fixing suede let me know, i'd be happy to send them wherever.


----------



## AEGIS

^sounds like you need to bring them in and then make sure to spray suede protectant on them to keep spills from messing them up.


the cowboys lost....which means mraegis is somewhere pouting and being a big baby.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> ^sounds like you need to bring them in and then make sure to spray suede protectant on them to keep spills from messing them up.
> 
> 
> the cowboys lost....which means mraegis is somewhere pouting and being a big baby.



bring them in where? to a store? a cobbler? i have no experience having shoes fixed, i wouldn't even know where to go!


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> bring them in where? to a store? a cobbler? i have no experience having shoes fixed, i wouldn't even know where to go!




probably a cobbler and then after that use apple guard or melotanion [sp?].  i use it for exotics and for suede


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> bring them in where? to a store? a cobbler? i have no experience having shoes fixed, i wouldn't even know where to go!


 take them to a cobbler


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

thanks for the info! i am going to look i the cobbler section to figure out who to go to. i don't feel like gambling on a place locally with these.


----------



## chanel*liz

totally off topic of CL chat.. but does anyone remember flintstones push up pops? do they still make them? i've been craving them like crazy!


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> totally off topic of CL chat.. but does anyone remember flintstones push up pops? do they still make them? i've been craving them like crazy!



Loved those! Also SodaLicious. Yummy!

I was curious so I Googled it - I think they still make them: http://www.bazookajoe.com/#/candy/pushpop


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

chanel*liz said:


> totally off topic of CL chat.. but does anyone remember flintstones push up pops? do they still make them? i've been craving them like crazy!


 
You mean these? Man, I don't think they do. I used to eat them all the time! (usually over the sink so I didn't get it all over the couch )


----------



## Cityfashionista

soleilbrun said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I looked in the reference thread and did not find what I'm looking for.  Does anyone have tres contente or simply content thigh high boots?  i'd love to see some photos.  I need(?) grey boots and spotted a pair but not sure I need another pair of thigh highs. Any help appreciated folks.
> Thanks





I have the Contente boots.

They're very comfortable & the leg shaft is quite roomy.

I don't know if I have pictures though.


----------



## soleilbrun

Cityfashionista said:


> I have the Contente boots.
> 
> They're very comfortable & the leg shaft is quite roomy.
> 
> I don't know if I have pictures though.


 
Hi City,
Thanks for responding.  Do they slide down or stay up on the thigh area?  Do they run TTS?  What color and material are yours?  No pictures! We are all waiting for that magnificent collection thread of yours


----------



## Cityfashionista

soleilbrun said:


> Hi City,
> Thanks for responding.  Do they slide down or stay up on the thigh area?  Do they run TTS?  What color and material are yours?  No pictures! We are all waiting for that magnificent collection thread of yours




 I'm never going to do a thread. Ive faced the fact that I'm just too lazy. :shame:

I got black deerskin & they do slide down.They do fit well over jeans. I find them to be more casual then my gazolinas that are form fitting.

I have a size 41. I'm usually a 40.5 or a 41. I think they're tts.


----------



## PeepToe

Cityfashionista said:


> I'm never going to do a thread. Ive faced the fact that I'm just too lazy. :shame:
> 
> I got black deerskin & they do slide down.They do fit well over jeans. I find them to be more casual then my gazolinas that are form fitting.
> 
> I have a size 41. I'm usually a 40.5 or a 41. I think they're tts.


 You need to atleast post a picture of your closet!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chanel*liz said:


> totally off topic of CL chat.. but does anyone remember flintstones push up pops? do they still make them? i've been craving them like crazy!




i used to love those! i remember how they were sealed at the top with like a folded paper right? haha so funny!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Cityfashionista said:


> I'm never going to do a thread. Ive faced the fact that I'm just too lazy. :shame:
> 
> I got black deerskin & they do slide down.They do fit well over jeans. I find them to be more casual then my gazolinas that are form fitting.
> 
> I have a size 41. I'm usually a 40.5 or a 41. I think they're tts.


 
I vote for a family shot then. Thoughts?

They slide down in a shabby chic kinda way or always pulling them up because it annoying that they keep fallin down kinda way?  By this I mean, like when you wear a tube top and keep tugging at it to keep all your goodies from showing.
Thanks


----------



## Cityfashionista

soleilbrun said:


> I vote for a family shot then. Thoughts?
> 
> They slide down in a shabby chic kinda way or always pulling them up because it annoying that they keep fallin down kinda way?  By this I mean, like when you wear a tube top and keep tugging at it to keep all your goodies from showing.
> Thanks



I have over 100 pairs! It's no family its a small village!

TBH I'm just not that interested in making a thread. I was kind of thinking I'd do it when I lived in Philly but now that I'm back in NYC I'm having more fun & I'm less into my shoes. 

I still love them but I also am now able to do other things that I really love YKWIM?

As far as the Contente I guess they fall down in a chic way. 

They're in a box somewhere. I'm on vacay starting next week, I'll take a pic if I come across them. 

I may have taken a pic a while back on the forum.


----------



## soleilbrun

Cityfashionista said:


> I have over 100 pairs! It's no family its a small village!
> 
> TBH I'm just not that interested in making a thread. I was kind of thinking I'd do it when I lived in Philly but now that I'm back in NYC I'm having more fun & I'm less into my shoes.
> 
> I still love them but I also am now able to do other things that I really love YKWIM?
> 
> As far as the Contente I guess they fall down in a chic way.
> 
> They're in a box somewhere. I'm on vacay starting next week, I'll take a pic if I come across them.
> 
> I may have taken a pic a while back on the forum.


 
Thank you for all of your help.  Enjoy yourself to the fullest in NYC while enjoying your shoes.  Have fun on vacation next week!


----------



## Cityfashionista

soleilbrun said:


> Thank you for all of your help.  Enjoy yourself to the fullest in NYC while enjoying your shoes.  Have fun on vacation next week!



 Babe!

My fun is not having to get up at 6 am.

I also may go get acquainted with my neighbor Hermes!

Do you think if I bring them a cup of sugar they'd give me a Birkin?


----------



## aoqtpi

Cityfashionista said:


> *I have over 100 pairs! It's no family its a small village!*
> 
> TBH I'm just not that interested in making a thread. I was kind of thinking I'd do it when I lived in Philly but now that I'm back in NYC I'm having more fun & I'm less into my shoes.
> 
> I still love them but I also am now able to do other things that I really love YKWIM?
> 
> As far as the Contente I guess they fall down in a chic way.
> 
> They're in a box somewhere. I'm on vacay starting next week, I'll take a pic if I come across them.
> 
> I may have taken a pic a while back on the forum.


----------



## Cityfashionista

aoqtpi said:


>



I couldn't believe it either when I started going through them mentally in order to post on that CL collection thread!

The crazy thing about it is I left at least 10 pair off that list. :shame:

Its crazy!

I'm totally sick of myself.

I need to slow down.


----------



## soleilbrun

Cityfashionista said:


> Babe!
> 
> My fun is not having to get up at 6 am.
> 
> I also may go get acquainted with my neighbor Hermes!
> 
> Do you think if I bring them a cup of sugar they'd give me a Birkin?


 

Trying is free. Maybe some imported raw cane sugar from a rare species of sugar cane could work.


----------



## Cityfashionista

soleilbrun said:


> Trying is free. Maybe some imported raw cane sugar from a rare species of sugar cane could work.




 Yeah that'll work ! 

Birkin here I come!


----------



## chanel*liz

Cityfashionista said:


> Yeah that'll work !
> 
> Birkin here I come!


 The SA's at the NYC H boutiques are some of the  sweetest!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

PeepToe said:


> You need to atleast post a picture of your closet!!!



PeepToe, I love your very mixes in your avatar... have you posted any modeling shots before?


----------



## PeepToe

LamborghiniGirl said:


> PeepToe, I love your very mixes in your avatar... have you posted any modeling shots before?


Thank you! I have not posted any...I finished these last night at midnight!! I posted a few pictures in the DIY thread though. Ill get some mod shots asap!


----------



## chanel*liz

aoqtpi said:


> Loved those! Also SodaLicious. Yummy!
> 
> I was curious so I Googled it - I think they still make them: http://www.bazookajoe.com/#/candy/pushpop


 


nakedmosher2of3 said:


> You mean these? Man, I don't think they do. I used to eat them all the time! (usually over the sink so I didn't get it all over the couch )


 


LamborghiniGirl said:


> i used to love those! i remember how they were sealed at the top with like a folded paper right? haha so funny!!


 

YES!! They were my favorite. I can't find them anywhere!!  I wish they made them.. i would buy a truckload and eat them all!


----------



## PeepToe

chanel*liz said:


> YES!! They were my favorite. I can't find them anywhere!!  I wish they made them.. i would buy a truckload and eat them all!


They still make them. I bought a couple for my son over the summer.


----------



## Cityfashionista

chanel*liz said:


> The SA's at the NYC H boutiques are some of the  sweetest!



Well I'll take any recommendations you m,ay have.

I want to get to know the ones on Wall St. 1st.


----------



## chanel*liz

PeepToe said:


> They still make them. I bought a couple for my son over the summer.


 Where??


----------



## chanel*liz

Cityfashionista said:


> Well I'll take any recommendations you m,ay have.
> 
> I want to get to know the ones on Wall St. 1st.


 
Wall ST is my fav! Really anyone in there is super, super nice!! Even in the H forum and on yelp everyone says how that H is one of the most friendly and helpful


----------



## PeepToe

chanel*liz said:


> Where??


At Publix, our local grocery store. They had them in a free standing ice cream freezer. I think ice cream trucks sell them too. LOL I am to afraid to go near those trucks though


----------



## Cityfashionista

chanel*liz said:


> Wall ST is my fav! Really anyone in there is super, super nice!! Even in the H forum and on yelp everyone says how that H is one of the most friendly and helpful




Awesome! Now if only they accept my cup of sugar in exchange for a Birkin


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

PeepToe said:


> At Publix, our local grocery store. They had them in a free standing ice cream freezer. I think ice cream trucks sell them too. LOL I am to afraid to go near those trucks though



I am seriously in awe... I never would have thought your very mixes were DIY! They look identical to brand new straight from CL. How long did they take you? Was it harder to apply the crystals or the spikes?


----------



## 318Platinum

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am seriously in awe... I never would have thought your very mixes were DIY! They look identical to brand new straight from CL. How long did they take you? Was it harder to apply the crystals or the spikes?



I didn't know they were DIY until you all were talking about it being DIY!!!! She did an AMAZING JOB!!!!  Truly amazing!


----------



## skislope15

PeepToe said:


> At Publix, our local grocery store. They had them in a free standing ice cream freezer. I think ice cream trucks sell them too. LOL I am to afraid to go near those trucks though



Are these the peeps from me??? OMG!!!


----------



## PeepToe

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am seriously in awe... I never would have thought your very mixes were DIY! They look identical to brand new straight from CL. How long did they take you? Was it harder to apply the crystals or the spikes?


Thank you! It took me around 19-20 hours to do the shoes. Prepping the spikes was the most difficult part, only because I didnt know how I wanted to attach them right away. Other than that, it is just tedious work and takes forever! 



318Platinum said:


> I didn't know they were DIY until you all were talking about it being DIY!!!! She did an AMAZING JOB!!!!  Truly amazing!





skislope15 said:


> Are these the peeps from me??? OMG!!!


 yes they are. This is why I was stalking ebay every day for them LOL


----------



## Miss T.

PetitColibri said:


> go to JJR (rue Jean Jacques Rousseau)
> they have a great selection and I think they were the first "historical" store (and Minuit Moins 7 is near by if needed)



Thank you, *Colibri*! I made a run for it and went to JJR and St. Honoré, and came back with my hands full.  Thank you for the good advice!


----------



## AEGIS

now that i've gotten my sale cl's...i am so nervous deciding for second cuts for other brands


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> now that i've gotten my sale cl's...i am so nervous deciding for second cuts for other brands



which are you debating about?


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> which are you debating about?




tribtoos and some lanvin


----------



## chloe speaks

I'm trying to lay low here (must  stay away from the sale thread!)

Waiting for a pair of Bibis, but that's it for this year. Other addictions have kicked in!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

i feel like i have been cheating on my CL obsession with hermes... i need to learn how to balance my loves! they go so well together. does anyone else feel like this, with hermes or some other designer? i will say, nothing, not even a birkin makes me smile as much as some strass loubies


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i feel like i have been cheating on my CL obsession with hermes... i need to learn how to balance my loves! they go so well together. does anyone else feel like this, with hermes or some other designer? i will say, nothing, not even a birkin makes me smile as much as some strass loubies


 
yes  but now i just rationalize.. hermes on my arm, loubs on my feet


----------



## BattyBugs

Just popping in for a minute. BIL's computer is very slow and while I am thankful to have it to use, I'm frustrated because it takes several minutes for each page to load. Tomorrow is the Toronto meet-up, then we are heading back towards the Nashville area, then home on either Sunday or Monday. I'll be glad to be back on my computer.


----------



## samina

Hey there - I've been away for soooo long but am back for good!! Hoping the cl website for europe will go live soon so I can add to my collection!


----------



## SassySarah

Hi ladies!  I'm back, for now.  Been kept busy with a new job and a sick dog.  Sick dog who is much better now, but needless to say all shoe funds went to helping my baby, and he's worth every single penny.


----------



## l.a_girl19

SassySarah said:


> Hi ladies!  I'm back, for now.  Been kept busy with a new job and a sick dog.  Sick dog who is much better now, but needless to say all shoe funds went to helping my baby, and he's worth every single penny.



Awww I hope your baby is ok


----------



## chanel*liz

SassySarah said:


> Hi ladies! I'm back, for now. Been kept busy with a new job and a sick dog. Sick dog who is much better now, but needless to say all shoe funds went to helping my baby, and he's worth every single penny.


 hope your dog is doing better and your baby is ok


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

SassySarah said:


> Hi ladies!  I'm back, for now.  Been kept busy with a new job and a sick dog.  Sick dog who is much better now, but needless to say all shoe funds went to helping my baby, and he's worth every single penny.



so happy your baby is doing better!! i totally understand how that feels, we'd both do anything for our furbabies


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

* Happy Hanukkah everyone!!!* ​


----------



## skislope15

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Louboutin-/200688432805?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb9f676a5

anyone here bidding on these? the amount of zero and 1 feedback bidders bidding on them is ridiculous.....about 4 different bidders with 16-25% bids with the seller...beware


----------



## BattyBugs

We are finally on the way home after our trip to Canada and a stop to visit family in Tennessee on the way home. I have so many things left to do before Sunday. I'll also be glad to catch up here.


----------



## skislope15

BattyBugs said:


> We are finally on the way home after our trip to Canada and a stop to visit family in Tennessee on the way home. I have so many things left to do before Sunday. I'll also be glad to catch up here.


 
glad to hear you had a safe trip! so sad that I wasn't able to meet  you


----------



## AEGIS

exams finiiiiished!! i am freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## samina

Yay!!!


----------



## jamidee

aegis said:


> exams finiiiiished!! I am freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


congratss!!!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> exams finiiiiished!! i am freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


 
congrats!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> congratss!!!!!





chanel*liz said:


> congrats!




thanks ladies! i just showered and washed my hair to rid myself of school germs....now to Liz's reveal!!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> thanks ladies! i just showered and washed my hair to rid myself of school germs....now to Liz's reveal!!


Liz's reveal!?! where?!


----------



## chanel*liz

reveal coming as soon as my gold maggies are delivered and the rest of my sale scores!! ill do one BIG reveal!


----------



## CocoB

chanel*liz said:


> reveal coming as soon as my gold maggies are delivered and the rest of my sale scores!! ill do one BIG reveal!



Come on Liz, hurry !!!


----------



## laleeza

AEGIS said:


> exams finiiiiished!! i am freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!



Sweeeet!! Congrats girl!


----------



## aoqtpi

AEGIS said:


> exams finiiiiished!! i am freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!



Had my last exam yesterday too! Doesn't it feel fantastic???


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chanel*liz said:


> reveal coming as soon as my gold maggies are delivered and the rest of my sale scores!! ill do one BIG reveal!



:snack:


----------



## AEGIS

laleeza said:


> Sweeeet!! Congrats girl!



thanks!!



aoqtpi said:


> Had my last exam yesterday too! Doesn't it feel fantastic???




yes...i am actually just exhausted...


----------



## Ayala

aoqtpi said:


> Had my last exam yesterday too! Doesn't it feel fantastic???



Grats to you both! I am still working on my take home exam and then have a paper to do before December 30.


----------



## AEGIS

Ayala said:


> Grats to you both! I am still working on my take home exam and then have a paper to do before December 30.




gluck!!!


----------



## FlipDiver

Oh my god!!! I just won a $500 gift card to Saks! I filled out a few surveys as part of a customer advisory panel, and apparently I was entered into a sweepstakes. They just emailed me today that I won the $500 gift card prize! I should receive it in 6-8 weeks.  Yayyy!!! Now I just need help picking out a new pair of Louboutins with my prize money!


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

FlipDiver said:


> Oh my god!!! I just won a $500 gift card to Saks! I filled out a few surveys as part of a customer advisory panel, and apparently I was entered into a sweepstakes. They just emailed me today that I won the $500 gift card prize! I should receive it in 6-8 weeks. Yayyy!!! Now I just need help picking out a new pair of Louboutins with my prize money!


 
I'm so jealous!  YAY!  Congrats!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

FlipDiver said:


> Oh my god!!! I just won a $500 gift card to Saks! I filled out a few surveys as part of a customer advisory panel, and apparently I was entered into a sweepstakes. They just emailed me today that I won the $500 gift card prize! I should receive it in 6-8 weeks.  Yayyy!!! Now I just need help picking out a new pair of Louboutins with my prize money!



wow!!!! congratulations, that is awesome


----------



## chanel*liz

FlipDiver said:


> Oh my god!!! I just won a $500 gift card to Saks! I filled out a few surveys as part of a customer advisory panel, and apparently I was entered into a sweepstakes. They just emailed me today that I won the $500 gift card prize! I should receive it in 6-8 weeks. Yayyy!!! Now I just need help picking out a new pair of Louboutins with my prize money!


 
congrats!!!!


----------



## shontel

No way!!! Get outta here!!! That's AWESOME!!!!! *as I fill out my Saks survey*


FlipDiver said:


> Oh my god!!! I just won a $500 gift card to Saks! I filled out a few surveys as part of a customer advisory panel, and apparently I was entered into a sweepstakes. They just emailed me today that I won the $500 gift card prize! I should receive it in 6-8 weeks.  Yayyy!!! Now I just need help picking out a new pair of Louboutins with my prize money!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

FlipDiver said:


> Oh my god!!! I just won a $500 gift card to Saks! I filled out a few surveys as part of a customer advisory panel, and apparently I was entered into a sweepstakes. They just emailed me today that I won the $500 gift card prize! I should receive it in 6-8 weeks.  Yayyy!!! Now I just need help picking out a new pair of Louboutins with my prize money!



and to think i get excited when the starbucks receipt gives me a survey and i get a free drink! that makes my day LOL. a saks card would make my month!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Welcome back and congrats, Flip!


----------



## FlipDiver

Thanks everyone! The online Saks CL collection is kinda lacking, so I'll have to check it out in person when I receive the gift card.


----------



## needloub

Congrats *Flip*! Can't wait to see what you decide to purchase!


----------



## jenayb

*Flip*!! Awesome!! Could not have happened to a better gal!


----------



## AEGIS

FlipDiver said:


> Oh my god!!! I just won a $500 gift card to Saks! I filled out a few surveys as part of a customer advisory panel, and apparently I was entered into a sweepstakes. They just emailed me today that I won the $500 gift card prize! I should receive it in 6-8 weeks.  Yayyy!!! Now I just need help picking out a new pair of Louboutins with my prize money!


----------



## Dessye

Hey Flip!!  Nice to see you around these parts again!!  Congrats on the gift card. That is simply amazing


----------



## Cityfashionista

FlipDiver said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone! The online Saks CL collection is kinda lacking, so I'll have to check it out in person when I receive the gift card.



Awesome! You deserve it!  Happy holidays!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Hello ladies!  Ah I've been away for so long!  It's good to come back and see all the goodies everyone has been collecting as well as some new faces and missed styles!  *Flip *super congrats on your gift card!  You must have excellent shoe karma  I hope everyone is doing well this holiday season and I can't wait to catch up


----------



## beagly911

OMG...I'm horrified and desperate!!  Not that anyone can help but I took my rings off to put on some lotion, and my wedding ring went flying across the room....I can't find it!!!  I've looked everywhere, under and with a flashlight and moved furniture too...I'm heartbroken!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

beagly911 said:


> OMG...I'm horrified and desperate!!  Not that anyone can help but I took my rings off to put on some lotion, and my wedding ring went flying across the room....I can't find it!!!  I've looked everywhere, under and with a flashlight and moved furniture too...I'm heartbroken!!!



but it must still be in the room right? windows weren't open? no vents in the floor? a bathroom drain nearby?

for now take comfort in the fact it must still be in the room. I would take a very powerful flashlight and lay it right on the floor, and pan it across the floor. it will pick up anything that you may not see looking for up above. and don't do any laundry, it could have gotten caught in a sheet, you never know. also step away for a bit, fresh eyes in the morning will help. just seal off the area so you know it isn't going anywhere!!


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> OMG...I'm horrified and desperate!!  Not that anyone can help but I took my rings off to put on some lotion, and my wedding ring went flying across the room....I can't find it!!!  I've looked everywhere, under and with a flashlight and moved furniture too...I'm heartbroken!!!




i know how you feel but it's in the room. probably when you stop looking for it for awhile you will find it.  can you recruit your husband? he'll have non-panicky eyes. 

i heard some story on the news about a girl who dropped her engagement ring on the metro in Boston and it was later recovered.


----------



## beagly911

LamborghiniGirl said:


> but it must still be in the room right? windows weren't open? no vents in the floor? a bathroom drain nearby?
> 
> for now take comfort in the fact it must still be in the room. I would take a very powerful flashlight and lay it right on the floor, and pan it across the floor. it will pick up anything that you may not see looking for up above. and don't do any laundry, it could have gotten caught in a sheet, you never know. also step away for a bit, fresh eyes in the morning will help. just seal off the area so you know it isn't going anywhere!!


 Yes LG it's got to be here but I've moved furniture, used a flashlight....new eyes in the morning is probably what I need, but still its my wedding ring!!! ARGH, I'm heartborken!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS*:xtree::santawave::snowballs:


----------



## samina

beagly911 said:


> Yes LG it's got to be here but I've moved furniture, used a flashlight....new eyes in the morning is probably what I need, but still its my wedding ring!!! ARGH, I'm heartborken!!



Oh no my friend also lost a ring and looked everywhere but it was sitting on top 
Of the skirting board - a long shot but try there? 

Since its not technically the floor but wide enough for the ring to sit against the wall..?

Hope you find it hun xxx 

Big hugs !


----------



## samina

FlipDiver said:


> Thanks everyone! The online Saks CL collection is kinda lacking, so I'll have to check it out in person when I receive the gift card.



Congrats Flip!! Perfect present for the holidays a new pair of CLs - how about something sparkly/glittery?


----------



## beagly911

beagly911 said:


> OMG...I'm horrified and desperate!! Not that anyone can help but I took my rings off to put on some lotion, and my wedding ring went flying across the room....I can't find it!!! I've looked everywhere, under and with a flashlight and moved furniture too...I'm heartbroken!!!


 
DH found it this morning!!  Slid under the computer


----------



## samina

Awww great news !!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

beagly911 said:


> DH found it this morning!!  Slid under the computer



yay!!!!! so happy, i knew everything would work out


----------



## Bolsabonita

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> but it must still be in the room right? windows weren't open? no vents in the floor? a bathroom drain nearby?
> 
> for now take comfort in the fact it must still be in the room. I would take a very powerful flashlight and lay it right on the floor, and pan it across the floor. it will pick up anything that you may not see looking for up above. and don't do any laundry, it could have gotten caught in a sheet, you never know. also step away for a bit, fresh eyes in the morning will help. just seal off the area so you know it isn't going anywhere!!



Yes!  Breathe and take your time and don't allow anyone in room. Last week an accent diamond fell off of my engagement ring. It Completely came off the prongs!  I was sure it was forever gone. Just had gotten out of shower and I was sure went down the drain. To my amazement, I found it on the floor!  It was a miracle.


----------



## chanel*liz

beagly911 said:


> OMG...I'm horrified and desperate!! Not that anyone can help but I took my rings off to put on some lotion, and my wedding ring went flying across the room....I can't find it!!! I've looked everywhere, under and with a flashlight and moved furniture too...I'm heartbroken!!!


 
OMG, i hate when this happens to me! DH always finds it! i'm glad to hear it was found!!


----------



## Dessye

Glad you found your wedding ring, Beagly!


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> DH found it this morning!!  Slid under the computer




and that's what husbands are for!! now you can relax for christmas


----------



## samina

Happy CL Xmas everyone xxx


----------



## Dessye

^^^Yes, Merry (or Happy )Christmas everyone!!! :santawave:


----------



## Star86doll

Merry Christmas!! Have a great Christmas day! :xtree:


----------



## aoqtpi

:santawave:

Merry Christmas ladies and gents! I hope everyone finds some Loubies under the tree!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Merry Christmas Everyone!! :santawave:


----------



## beagly911

Merry Christmas everyone and Happy Hanukkah(mine has been great so far)!


----------



## Jönathan

Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah! :santawave:


----------



## BattyBugs

Happy holidays, everyone. It isn't quite Christmas day here yet, but a Merry Christmas to those in a later time zone.


----------



## Cityfashionista

:xtree: Merry Christmas everyone! :santawave:


----------



## Dessye

I didn't know it's also Hannukah!  Happy Hannukah!


----------



## shontel

Yaaay! Happy you found your wedding ring sweetie! MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!!! XOXOXOXOXO!!! rockettes:


----------



## CocoB

Merry merry all!


----------



## Nadin22

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE! :snowballs:


----------



## chanel*liz

Merry christmas and happy holidays to everyone!!


----------



## SassySarah

Merry Christmas CL friends!


----------



## akillian24

Merry Christmas Everyone!

I'm very new to the CL forum - but very happy to be here.  
DH surprised me with my first pair of CLs after what I think has been years of me lusting after them and too shy to pull the trigger.  He purchased what he dubs as a "placeholder" pair knowing I'd want to start my own shopping adventure to find my dream pair.  

My Christmas box had Prive Slingbacks 120's in black kid leather.  Surprisingly comfortable!  I'd like to test out a pair of 140s, and have also been eyeballing Biancas, Bibis, Miss Clichy (drool!) and the Prive pump.  

I'm so excited! Thanks for all the great info in here.. I'll just be hanging out doing my homework for some time to come.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

akillian24 said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone!
> 
> I'm very new to the CL forum - but very happy to be here.
> DH surprised me with my first pair of CLs after what I think has been years of me lusting after them and too shy to pull the trigger.  He purchased what he dubs as a "placeholder" pair knowing I'd want to start my own shopping adventure to find my dream pair.
> 
> My Christmas box had Prive Slingbacks 120's in black kid leather.  Surprisingly comfortable!  I'd like to test out a pair of 140s, and have also been eyeballing Biancas, Bibis, Miss Clichy (drool!) and the Prive pump.
> 
> I'm so excited! Thanks for all the great info in here.. I'll just be hanging out doing my homework for some time to come.



Welcome!! Sounds like your husband got you a fabulous pair!!

Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## Doglover1610

Help needed ladies!

I would love to get this shoe:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...men_s_Shoes&hash=item45ff0a197e#ht_3587wt_963

but I have no idea what I would wear it with. Can anyone suggest options? Or talk me out of buying it? (like THAT's gonna happen )


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

akillian24 said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone!
> 
> I'm very new to the CL forum - but very happy to be here.
> DH surprised me with my first pair of CLs after what I think has been years of me lusting after them and too shy to pull the trigger.  He purchased what he dubs as a "placeholder" pair knowing I'd want to start my own shopping adventure to find my dream pair.
> 
> My Christmas box had Prive Slingbacks 120's in black kid leather.  Surprisingly comfortable!  I'd like to test out a pair of 140s, and have also been eyeballing Biancas, Bibis, Miss Clichy (drool!) and the Prive pump.
> 
> I'm so excited! Thanks for all the great info in here.. I'll just be hanging out doing my homework for some time to come.




Welcome!!! You'll love it in CL world


----------



## aoqtpi

akillian24 said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone!
> 
> I'm very new to the CL forum - but very happy to be here.
> DH surprised me with my first pair of CLs after what I think has been years of me lusting after them and too shy to pull the trigger.  He purchased what he dubs as a "placeholder" pair knowing I'd want to start my own shopping adventure to find my dream pair.
> 
> My Christmas box had Prive Slingbacks 120's in black kid leather.  Surprisingly comfortable!  I'd like to test out a pair of 140s, and have also been eyeballing Biancas, Bibis, Miss Clichy (drool!) and the Prive pump.
> 
> I'm so excited! Thanks for all the great info in here.. I'll just be hanging out doing my homework for some time to come.



Welcome! That's a great first pair


----------



## beagly911

Doglover1610 said:


> Help needed ladies!
> 
> I would love to get this shoe:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...men_s_Shoes&hash=item45ff0a197e#ht_3587wt_963
> 
> but I have no idea what I would wear it with. Can anyone suggest options? Or talk me out of buying it? (like THAT's gonna happen )


Those are beautiful! (not a bit on enabling here at all!!!) I would think you could wear them with jean and a nice(sparkly) top and jacket, dresses, the possibilities are endless since they have both the gold and canvas.  Dress them up or down!!


----------



## chanel*liz

Happy New years everyone!!  hope everyone is rocking a pair of CL's tonight as they ring in 2012!


----------



## samina

Happy New Year TPF Ladies - Hope2012 bring us some lovely new additions, including some classics, bright resort colours and some deals/steals with a bouns of finding our HG or ultra hard to find pair of CLs in 2012...!


----------



## Jönathan

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## shontel

Very sweet! Happy New Year to you all!! Wishing you all that your hearts could possibly desire in this upcoming year and the years beyond!!


samina said:


> Happy New Year TPF Ladies - Hope2012 bring us some lovely new additions, including some classics, bright resort colours and some deals/steals with a bouns of finding our HG or ultra hard to find pair of CLs in 2012...!


----------



## chacci1

Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## 05_sincere

Happy New Years


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

samina said:


> Happy New Year TPF Ladies - Hope2012 bring us some lovely new additions, including some classics, bright resort colours and some deals/steals with a bouns of finding our HG or ultra hard to find pair of CLs in 2012...!



 my sentiments exactly!! you are too sweet.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## shontel

Seriously, this is the cutest Louboutin clip ever.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=graZXvm9WR0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Happy New Year Loubie lovers!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## chanel*liz

Omg so excited finally got my lady clou!!! Off the bay!!  Woohoo


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

chanel*liz said:


> Omg so excited finally got my lady clou!!! Off the bay!!  Woohoo



Woohoo!! I knew they'd pop up soon! Congrats!


----------



## needloub

chanel*liz said:


> Omg so excited finally got my lady clou!!! Off the bay!!  Woohoo



Congrats! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Cityfashionista

chanel*liz said:


> Omg so excited finally got my lady clou!!! Off the bay!!  Woohoo



Congrats  

What color did you get? I have red ones.


----------



## AEGIS

background search forms suck


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chanel*liz said:


> Omg so excited finally got my lady clou!!! Off the bay!!  Woohoo



so jealous!! they never pop up in my size  i can't wait to see them on you! i know they will look fabulous


----------



## chanel*liz

Thanks everyone! I was super excited! I got the taupe color..


----------



## airina666

Where online (other than e-comm) can I get men's CLs? thinking of an anniversary (in 2 weeks!) pressie for hubby! TIA!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

ladies, what is the absolute, hands down, highest height louboutin? is it the daffodile or something else?


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ladies, what is the absolute, hands down, highest height louboutin? is it the daffodile or something else?




nothing is over 160mm...it might be slightly higher due to human error but 160mm is the highest...daffs and maggies are 160..couple others


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> Thanks everyone! I was super excited! I got the taupe color..




saw those and i love that color!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ladies, what is the absolute, hands down, highest height louboutin? is it the daffodile or something else?


 
Maybe some of the fetish shoes he did with David Lynch. 

I believe that 160mm is the highest heel.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

thanks for the info aegis and naked!

but doesn't it feel like you are higher up in the air when you are wearing dafs versus maggies? at least to me, i do


----------



## myu3160

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thanks for the info aegis and naked!
> 
> but doesn't it feel like you are higher up in the air when you are wearing dafs versus maggies? at least to me, i do



I know what you mean, I feel like i'm walking on clouds when i'm in daffs


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Maybe some of the fetish shoes he did with David Lynch.
> 
> I believe that 160mm is the highest heel.


 


AEGIS said:


> nothing is over 160mm...it might be slightly higher due to human error but 160mm is the highest...daffs and maggies are 160..couple others


 
Weird.  Though I don't own Daffs, I would have guessed they were much higher.  I have Lady Peeps, and they don't look (or feel) nearly as tall as Daffs to me.  Constantly learning...


----------



## AEGIS

MissMeggiebeth said:


> Weird.  Though I don't own Daffs, I would have guessed they were much higher.  I have Lady Peeps, and they don't look (or feel) nearly as tall as Daffs to me.  Constantly learning...




daff has a triple platform which would make it feel differently from other 150s and 160s


----------



## beagly911

Ok, totally off the current topic but why is it that just after the holidays, with the presents and airline tickets to get my kids home does the refrigerator decide to die????? REALLY????  It hasn't completely died but HI HO HI HO its off to Sears I go for a new fridge...my next 2-3 pairs of CL's are now on hold darn it!!!  But on the positive side I can get the fridge I really want!!!


----------



## jenayb

beagly911 said:


> Ok, totally off the current topic but why is it that just after the holidays, with the presents and airline tickets to get my kids home does the refrigerator decide to die????? REALLY????  It hasn't completely died but HI HO HI HO its off to Sears I go for a new fridge...my next 2-3 pairs of CL's are now on hold darn it!!!  But on the positive side I can get the fridge I really want!!!



Uh, girl! The good news is that you can go to Sears and get one of those new badass units!! 

We recently purchased a stainless Samsung french door fridge. Hello, lover!!!  I never thought I'd be so excited over a darn appliance, lol!


----------



## AEGIS

....i really want a new washer and dryer is a pretty color.  i never thought i would ever be that person tbh


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> ....i really want a new washer and dryer is a pretty color.  i never thought i would ever be that person tbh





We are all about our home stuffs.... We bought all brand new appliances and are, like, obsessed with using them. Maybe that's just being all grown up.


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> ladies, what is the absolute, hands down, highest height louboutin? is it the daffodile or something else?



A Daff in size 42


----------



## AEGIS

i really want an elliptical. really really.  i don't feel like paying $90 a month for the gym


----------



## shontel

I bought an elliptical for that very reason a few years ago.  Used it as a place to throw clothes on.  Now I'm using the wii. Just Dance. I love that game! 


AEGIS said:


> i really want an elliptical. really really.  i don't feel like paying $90 a month for the gym


----------



## beagly911

jenaywins said:


> Uh, girl! The good news is that you can go to Sears and get one of those new badass units!!
> 
> We recently purchased a stainless Samsung french door fridge. Hello, lover!!!  I never thought I'd be so excited over a darn appliance, lol!


Oh so going for the french door with the ice/water in the door in stainless....so  it!!! Just not sure about the Samsung, Kenmore Elite or the GE Profile...comparing right now!



AEGIS said:


> ....i really want a new washer and dryer is a pretty color. i never thought i would ever be that person tbh


Isn't it crazy that you get to a point that you want such basic things!



AEGIS said:


> i really want an elliptical. really really. i don't feel like paying $90 a month for the gym


Oh, I got an ellipical two years ago and I love it and thats how I lost 35lbs+ and keep it off...I love not having to "dress up" to go to the gym and just running down to the "basement" is lovely!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

^yeah Beagley i have about 30 pounds or so i want to lose and honestly--i have no time to go to the gym but i love the idea of working out for 30 minutes in the morning and 30 minutes at night while watching tv and being in my skivvies [tmi].  and then using my dvds, i have a steps, weights, etc.


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> ^yeah Beagley i have about 30 pounds or so i want to lose and honestly--i have no time to go to the gym but i love the idea of working out for 30 minutes in the morning and 30 minutes at night while watching tv and being in my skivvies [tmi]. and then using my dvds, i have a steps, weights, etc.


Oh I so love being able to jump downstairs throw in a video and work out, if I want more time, add another DVD if I want a higher heart rate,  put in a differnet DVD...the posibilities are endless!! At least for me right now!!


----------



## Dessye

shontel said:


> I bought an elliptical for that very reason a few years ago.  Used it as a place to throw clothes on.  Now I'm using the wii. Just Dance. I love that game!



I bought a bike similar to the ones at the gym.  I worked religiously on it for 8 months...then the ultimate exercise killer for me happened: a cold.  I never started again   I must make this a resolution when I go home.  30 minutes everyday again.


----------



## beagly911

Dessye said:


> I bought a bike similar to the ones at the gym. I worked religiously on it for 8 months...then the ultimate exercise killer for me happened: a cold. I never started again  I must make this a resolution when I go home. 30 minutes everyday again.


Find a tv show or dvd that you can watch, get your butt up there and go for it girl!!!!  I know I feel so much better when I get those 30-45 min in...it really is a stress reliever and rejuvinating!!!  I want to be the lump on the couch but I feel soooo much better when I move!!  Go for it Girl!!!!!!


----------



## Dessye

beagly911 said:


> Find a tv show or dvd that you can watch, get your butt up there and go for it girl!!!!  I know I feel so much better when I get those 30-45 min in...it really is a stress reliever and rejuvinating!!!  I want to be the lump on the couch but I feel soooo much better when I move!!  Go for it Girl!!!!!!



Aww, thanks for cheering me on!  I get so busy thinking of work, life, shoes (I know that shouldn't be in there but it is) that I often neglect my own health.  I should recommit to taking better care of myself in 2012!  Yeah!


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> Aww, thanks for cheering me on!  I get so busy thinking of work, life, shoes (I know that shouldn't be in there but it is) that I often neglect my own health.  I should recommit to taking better care of myself in 2012!  Yeah!



please do dessye! it's so easy to make everyone else a priority please take care of yourself.


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> please do dessye! it's so easy to make everyone else a priority please take care of yourself.



Thanks, lovely AEGIS and beagly


----------



## DariaD

Aren't those Dorepis with cut off chain? Or they had some small edition without chain?

I wonder who would do that to a shoe and why seller doesn't bother to mention this shoe is "re-designed" by someone...The box looks exactly like the box of my dorepis.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/christian-louboutin-size-37-/250967157866


----------



## poppyseed

DariaD said:


> Aren't those Dorepis with cut off chain? Or they had some small edition without chain?
> 
> I wonder who would do that to a shoe and why seller doesn't bother to mention this shoe is "re-designed" by someone...The box looks exactly like the box of my dorepis.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/christian-louboutin-size-37-/250967157866


 

I was actually wondering the same thing and have emailed the seller about it, no reply as yet though...I thought maybe I the chain just wasn't visible in the photos at first, but seeing you noticed it too, I know I'm not mad lol!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> Thanks, lovely AEGIS and beagly



you ladies are so motivating! except i hate working out. i actually feel worse and in an awful mood afterward. the only thing i don't mind is shopping and taking misto for mile-walks when the weather is nice.


----------



## DariaD

poppyseed said:


> I was actually wondering the same thing and have emailed the seller about it, no reply as yet though...I thought maybe I the chain just wasn't visible in the photos at first, but seeing you noticed it too, I know I'm not mad lol!



No, you're def not, lol!) its looks like someone just took it off 
oh well, maybe the seller got them like this and isn't aware that there's a chain decor in the original design...


----------



## poppyseed

DariaD said:


> No, you're def not, lol!) its looks like someone just took it off
> oh well, maybe the seller got them like this and isn't aware that there's a chain decor in the original design...


 

She's sent me message saying that the chain was removed after the shoes were purchased. I find it really deceiving not to mention it in the listing at all
I wonder if they'd fit me and if I could get creative with the missing chain issue...that is of course providing they go cheap


----------



## DariaD

poppyseed said:


> She's sent me message saying that the chain was removed after the shoes were purchased. I find it really deceiving not to mention it in the listing at all
> I wonder if they'd fit me and if I could get creative with the missing chain issue...that is of course providing they go cheap



OMG, how can someone remove this beautiful chain... 

As for the fit, I still find this model with 100 heel being pretty true to size.
As I recall you and me are both 37.5, so I would go for them only if they were around 60-90 pounds and I would be ready to spend month wearing those beauties with socks soaked in vodka


----------



## poppyseed

DariaD said:


> OMG, how can someone remove this beautiful chain...
> 
> As for the fit, I still find this model with 100 heel being pretty true to size.
> As I recall you and me are both 37.5, so I would go for them only if they were around 60-90 pounds and I would be ready to *spend month wearing those beauties with socks soaked in vodka*


 
Love that!!

I will see how the bidding goes, but somehow I've got the feeling they might go for a lot and then be re-listed as some poor soul will think they are "immacuate" as the listing says before realising the chain is missing
Your Dorepis are 38 1/2 right? 37 for me is definitely pushing it, so will see...


----------



## DariaD

poppyseed said:


> Your Dorepis are 38 1/2 right? 37 for me is definitely pushing it, so will see...



Yeap, mine are 38.5 and while they are a bit big lengthwise, they are perfect in the toebox. My bff with 38 and wider feet was dying to try them on and was horrified how they squash toes. 
You seem to have narrow feet on the photos, so I would mostly worry about breaking in this b**chy toebox.


----------



## AEGIS

DariaD said:


> No, you're def not, lol!) its looks like someone just took it off
> oh well, maybe the seller got them like this and isn't aware that there's a chain decor in the original design...




you can def. see the chain imprint


----------



## shontel

Does anyone have an automatic coffee/expresso machine that uses pods? Anywho, I bought an Nespresso machine for DH for Christmas. http://www.nespresso.com/#/us/en/co...s-lattissima/lattissima-delonghi-auto-en680-1
It came with several different pods (different coffees).  But he says he prefers to be able to buy his own preferred coffee rather than have to buy "pods for life" of coffee he doesn't enjoy as much as his own.  I didn't want to return the machine, so I searched and found a company that sells reusable pods that you can fill with your own coffee! http://www.ebay.com/itm/260911340331?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## shontel

^^^Since we are into not only shoes and bags, but apparently home appliances as well! ^^^


----------



## Nolia

Hay Ladies, has ecomm been down for anyone else? =/


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

I am a nervous wreck and feel like the worst puppy-mommy in the world. Misto jumped off the couch today for the first time in her whole life. I was only walking to the kitchen behind me, which I do all the time. Normally Misto just sits and watches me until I come back, but today she jumped. I don't know if it is because we had just gotten back from a 6 hour airplane trip and she was disoriented, or why-- but she has never screamed so loud in her life. She was laying on her back and couldn't get up. She wouldn't even open her eyes and just kept crying.

I immediately picked her up, ran downstairs to the parking garage and 10 minutes later we were in the E.R. and she was admitted. Her heartbeat is very irregular, she may have neuro damage and has a fractured ulna, so she will have a cast. They are keeping her in the ICU tonight to monitor her brain.

I am so scared right now, and I have no one to tell except you guys. I am terrified she is going to die, or never recover, and I feel like the worst mom ever. If I had just put her on the ground! I will never forgive myself :cry:


----------



## jenayb

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am a nervous wreck and feel like the worst puppy-mommy in the world. Misto jumped off the couch today for the first time in her whole life. I was only walking to the kitchen behind me, which I do all the time. Normally Misto just sits and watches me until I come back, but today she jumped. I don't know if it is because we had just gotten back from a 6 hour airplane trip and she was disoriented, or why-- but she has never screamed so loud in her life. She was laying on her back and couldn't get up. She wouldn't even open her eyes and just kept crying.
> 
> I immediately picked her up, ran downstairs to the parking garage and 10 minutes later we were in the E.R. and she was admitted. Her heartbeat is very irregular, she may have neuro damage and has a fractured ulna, so she will have a cast. They are keeping her in the ICU tonight to monitor her brain.
> 
> I am so scared right now, and I have no one to tell except you guys. I am terrified she is going to die, or never recover, and I feel like the worst mom ever. If I had just put her on the ground! I will never forgive myself :cry:



Oh my gosh, I cannot express how sorry I am, honey!!!  

Don't fear the worst right now......... Let her recover overnight, allow the vets to assess her condition in the AM, and go from there. I know exactly how you feel. I know how heart-wrenching it is to have a sick pet that you can't help, but be strong knowing that at least she is in very good hands. You didn't do anything wrong. You really didn't.


----------



## laleeza

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am a nervous wreck and feel like the worst puppy-mommy in the world. Misto jumped off the couch today for the first time in her whole life. I was only walking to the kitchen behind me, which I do all the time. Normally Misto just sits and watches me until I come back, but today she jumped. I don't know if it is because we had just gotten back from a 6 hour airplane trip and she was disoriented, or why-- but she has never screamed so loud in her life. She was laying on her back and couldn't get up. She wouldn't even open her eyes and just kept crying.
> 
> I immediately picked her up, ran downstairs to the parking garage and 10 minutes later we were in the E.R. and she was admitted. Her heartbeat is very irregular, she may have neuro damage and has a fractured ulna, so she will have a cast. They are keeping her in the ICU tonight to monitor her brain.
> 
> I am so scared right now, and I have no one to tell except you guys. I am terrified she is going to die, or never recover, and I feel like the worst mom ever. If I had just put her on the ground! I will never forgive myself :cry:



Oh LG you are NOT a bad mom!! Bizarre things happen sometimes and we can just hope that she will pull through this! Please don't be too hard on yourself! Wait and see how she does overnight - she's probably tougher than she looks and wants to get better to be back with her mommy! My thoughts are with you both! Hang in there babe


----------



## BattyBugs

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am a nervous wreck and feel like the worst puppy-mommy in the world. Misto jumped off the couch today for the first time in her whole life. I was only walking to the kitchen behind me, which I do all the time. Normally Misto just sits and watches me until I come back, but today she jumped. I don't know if it is because we had just gotten back from a 6 hour airplane trip and she was disoriented, or why-- but she has never screamed so loud in her life. She was laying on her back and couldn't get up. She wouldn't even open her eyes and just kept crying.
> 
> I immediately picked her up, ran downstairs to the parking garage and 10 minutes later we were in the E.R. and she was admitted. Her heartbeat is very irregular, she may have neuro damage and has a fractured ulna, so she will have a cast. They are keeping her in the ICU tonight to monitor her brain.
> 
> I am so scared right now, and I have no one to tell except you guys. I am terrified she is going to die, or never recover, and I feel like the worst mom ever. If I had just put her on the ground! I will never forgive myself :cry:



LG, I'm so sorry darling Misto hurt herself. You are a good Mommy and she knows it. Please don't second guess leaving her on the couch. Like you said, she normally sits there and watches you. I really hope that she is okay once the sun comes up.


----------



## DariaD

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am so scared right now, and I have no one to tell except you guys. I am terrified she is going to die, or never recover, and I feel like the worst mom ever. If I had just put her on the ground! I will never forgive myself :cry:



Please don't blame yourself, you are a great Mommy to Misto!
It's impossible to predict our pets behavior, especially if they had some certain habits before that, like Misto was always sitting on the couch.
This is not your fault, so please dont second guess it!

I am holding my fingers crossed for Misto. 
She is a strong girl and everything is gonna be OK!


----------



## r6girl2005

I'm soooo sorry that this happened, but like the others have said please don't blame yourself. It clearly was an accident. I'm rooting for her 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am a nervous wreck and feel like the worst puppy-mommy in the world. Misto jumped off the couch today for the first time in her whole life. I was only walking to the kitchen behind me, which I do all the time. Normally Misto just sits and watches me until I come back, but today she jumped. I don't know if it is because we had just gotten back from a 6 hour airplane trip and she was disoriented, or why-- but she has never screamed so loud in her life. She was laying on her back and couldn't get up. She wouldn't even open her eyes and just kept crying.
> 
> I immediately picked her up, ran downstairs to the parking garage and 10 minutes later we were in the E.R. and she was admitted. Her heartbeat is very irregular, she may have neuro damage and has a fractured ulna, so she will have a cast. They are keeping her in the ICU tonight to monitor her brain.
> 
> I am so scared right now, and I have no one to tell except you guys. I am terrified she is going to die, or never recover, and I feel like the worst mom ever. If I had just put her on the ground! I will never forgive myself :cry:


----------



## Dessye

shontel said:


> Does anyone have an automatic coffee/expresso machine that uses pods? Anywho, I bought an Nespresso machine for DH for Christmas. http://www.nespresso.com/#/us/en/co...s-lattissima/lattissima-delonghi-auto-en680-1
> It came with several different pods (different coffees). But he says he prefers to be able to buy his own preferred coffee rather than have to buy "pods for life" of coffee he doesn't enjoy as much as his own. I didn't want to return the machine, so I searched and found a company that sells reusable pods that you can fill with your own coffee! http://www.ebay.com/itm/260911340331?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


 
Nice!


----------



## Cityfashionista

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am a nervous wreck and feel like the worst puppy-mommy in the world. Misto jumped off the couch today for the first time in her whole life. I was only walking to the kitchen behind me, which I do all the time. Normally Misto just sits and watches me until I come back, but today she jumped. I don't know if it is because we had just gotten back from a 6 hour airplane trip and she was disoriented, or why-- but she has never screamed so loud in her life. She was laying on her back and couldn't get up. She wouldn't even open her eyes and just kept crying.
> 
> I immediately picked her up, ran downstairs to the parking garage and 10 minutes later we were in the E.R. and she was admitted. Her heartbeat is very irregular, she may have neuro damage and has a fractured ulna, so she will have a cast. They are keeping her in the ICU tonight to monitor her brain.
> 
> I am so scared right now, and I have no one to tell except you guys. I am terrified she is going to die, or never recover, and I feel like the worst mom ever. If I had just put her on the ground! I will never forgive myself :cry:



OMG I'm so sorry to hear this! She's in my prayers. Please keep us updated. 

Babe you are not a bad fur mom. Sometimes they just are unpredictable. My boy yorkie when he was less than 1 lb jumped out of his purse & hit his head. He screamed. I had him strapped in so I didn't think he could get out. He did. He's fine now. He & my girl yorkie have had other mishaps when they were puppies but they are both ok. These little fur babies are more resilient than we think.


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am a nervous wreck and feel like the worst puppy-mommy in the world. Misto jumped off the couch today for the first time in her whole life. I was only walking to the kitchen behind me, which I do all the time. Normally Misto just sits and watches me until I come back, but today she jumped. I don't know if it is because we had just gotten back from a 6 hour airplane trip and she was disoriented, or why-- but she has never screamed so loud in her life. She was laying on her back and couldn't get up. She wouldn't even open her eyes and just kept crying.
> 
> I immediately picked her up, ran downstairs to the parking garage and 10 minutes later we were in the E.R. and she was admitted. Her heartbeat is very irregular, she may have neuro damage and has a fractured ulna, so she will have a cast. They are keeping her in the ICU tonight to monitor her brain.
> 
> I am so scared right now, and I have no one to tell except you guys. I am terrified she is going to die, or never recover, and I feel like the worst mom ever. If I had just put her on the ground! I will never forgive myself :cry:


 
Oh *J*, I'm so sorry :cry: but please do not blame yourself.  You are one of my best puppy dog mommies ever!  These things happen and you can't blame yourself.  I will be thinking of you and Misto.  Please post an update when you have one


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Thank you everyone for all your words of encouragement, you all made me feel so much better! The doctor called me this morning with an update. Misto did well last night-- she isn't showing any signs of neuro damage (they were very concerned because she has a huge soft spot on her head, called an open fontanelle/molera, a direct path to her brain, with no skull over it). So no neuro damage is a very good thing! Also, her heartbeat seems to be more regular every time they check it, so that is good news as well. Misto has a very large cast on her leg ( large for her at least) so she can't walk. They are going to consult with an orthopedic surgeon because they are worried that in addition to the fractured ulna, her radius may be cracked as well. I am praying that isn't the case, as that may require surgery-- and surgery and anesthesia on such a tiny dog is super tricky. I will know more this afternoon, hopefully I will be able to bring her home today. Again, thank you for keeping her in your prayers!! I really hope she can feel all of our loving thoughts 




jenaywins said:


> Oh my gosh, I cannot express how sorry I am, honey!!!
> 
> Don't fear the worst right now......... Let her recover overnight, allow the vets to assess her condition in the AM, and go from there. I know exactly how you feel. I know how heart-wrenching it is to have a sick pet that you can't help, but be strong knowing that at least she is in very good hands. You didn't do anything wrong. You really didn't.




thank you jenay, reading your post last night really helped me calm down.  it really is heart wrenching-- i live alone, but i never feel alone when misto is here! it felt awful last night not having her here. i kept waking up and looking down at her bed on the floor next to my bed, to see if this had all been a dream.



laleeza said:


> Oh LG you are NOT a bad mom!! Bizarre things happen sometimes and we can just hope that she will pull through this! Please don't be too hard on yourself! Wait and see how she does overnight - she's probably tougher than she looks and wants to get better to be back with her mommy! My thoughts are with you both! Hang in there babe



thank you laleeza! i do know that dogs are actually much stronger and more stoic than humans, so i know she is being a trooper. i felt awful though, since if i had known she would have to stay overnight i would have brought one of her beds and blankets from home so something smelled familiar. i bet she was so nervous and confused.



BattyBugs said:


> LG, I'm so sorry darling Misto hurt herself. You are a good Mommy and she knows it. Please don't second guess leaving her on the couch. Like you said, she normally sits there and watches you. I really hope that she is okay once the sun comes up.



Thank you BattyBugs!! I just don't know what came over her-- she has never, not ever, even attempted to jump off anything! Now I will never be able to leave her alone on the couch.



DariaD said:


> Please don't blame yourself, you are a great Mommy to Misto!
> It's impossible to predict our pets behavior, especially if they had some certain habits before that, like Misto was always sitting on the couch.
> This is not your fault, so please dont second guess it!
> 
> I am holding my fingers crossed for Misto.
> She is a strong girl and everything is gonna be OK!



Thanks Daria, it is so hard though-- I just keep replaying everything in my mind, wishing I had just set her down on the floor. If only!! It definitely isn't her fault, so all I can think it that I have been negligent. Even though otherwise, I am like a helicopter puppy mommy. 



r6girl2005 said:


> I'm soooo sorry that this happened, but like the others have said please don't blame yourself. It clearly was an accident. I'm rooting for her





Cityfashionista said:


> OMG I'm so sorry to hear this! She's in my prayers. Please keep us updated.
> 
> Babe you are not a bad fur mom. Sometimes they just are unpredictable. My boy yorkie when he was less than 1 lb jumped out of his purse & hit his head. He screamed. I had him strapped in so I didn't think he could get out. He did. He's fine now. He & my girl yorkie have had other mishaps when they were puppies but they are both ok. These little fur babies are more resilient than we think.



Cityfashionista, that is very reassuring to hear your babies have recovered just fine-- you are right, they are very resilient! Misto has historically, had trouble recovering quickly. Since she is 1.7 pounds fully grown, she is just too delicate. I wish I could bulk her up!! I have never heard her scream so loud, it was heart-wrenching.



Dessye said:


> Oh *J*, I'm so sorry :cry: but please do not blame yourself.  You are one of my best puppy dog mommies ever!  These things happen and you can't blame yourself.  I will be thinking of you and Misto.  Please post an update when you have one



Dessye,  thank you!! We appreciate all your love and thoughts.


----------



## Cityfashionista

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thank you everyone for all your words of encouragement, you all made me feel so much better! The doctor called me this morning with an update. Misto did well last night-- she isn't showing any signs of neuro damage (they were very concerned because she has a huge soft spot on her head, called an open fontanelle/molera, a direct path to her brain, with no skull over it). So no neuro damage is a very good thing! Also, her heartbeat seems to be more regular every time they check it, so that is good news as well. Misto has a very large cast on her leg ( large for her at least) so she can't walk. They are going to consult with an orthopedic surgeon because they are worried that in addition to the fractured ulna, her radius may be cracked as well. I am praying that isn't the case, as that may require surgery-- and surgery and anesthesia on such a tiny dog is super tricky. I will know more this afternoon, hopefully I will be able to bring her home today. Again, thank you for keeping her in your prayers!! I really hope she can feel all of our loving thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> Cityfashionista, that is very reassuring to hear your babies have recovered just fine-- you are right, they are very resilient! Misto has historically, had trouble recovering quickly. Since she is 1.7 pounds fully grown, she is just too delicate. I wish I could bulk her up!! I have never heard her scream so loud, it was heart-wrenching.



 Try not to worry so much. It sounds like things are already better than it was for her last night.

I'm praying she makes a full speedy recovery.


----------



## AEGIS

L-I hope Misto is ok.  I know she just went through an operation so this is hard on her and you.  accidents happen with kids and doggies. they usually bounce back!!


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am a nervous wreck and feel like the worst puppy-mommy in the world. Misto jumped off the couch today for the first time in her whole life. I was only walking to the kitchen behind me, which I do all the time. Normally Misto just sits and watches me until I come back, but today she jumped. I don't know if it is because we had just gotten back from a 6 hour airplane trip and she was disoriented, or why-- but she has never screamed so loud in her life. She was laying on her back and couldn't get up. She wouldn't even open her eyes and just kept crying.
> 
> I immediately picked her up, ran downstairs to the parking garage and 10 minutes later we were in the E.R. and she was admitted. Her heartbeat is very irregular, she may have neuro damage and has a fractured ulna, so she will have a cast. They are keeping her in the ICU tonight to monitor her brain.
> 
> I am so scared right now, and I have no one to tell except you guys. I am terrified she is going to die, or never recover, and I feel like the worst mom ever. If I had just put her on the ground! I will never forgive myself :cry:



Again I'm so sorry. Its not your fault at all. Dogs can be so unpredictable. Glad to hear in the update she's looking better. Hugs


----------



## anniethecat

Oh *LG*, I wasn't around this weekend so I just read about little Misto.  Glad to hear she is doing good, and hopefully she will not need surgery.  Please don't blame yourself, like you said she always just sits and watches.  ((hugs)) to you and little Misto.


----------



## samina

LG- hope your puppy is feeling better


----------



## jacquelyn1210

Prayers for your puppy!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

thank you everyone for your continued thoughts and prayers and well-wishes! it means the world to me. 

misto is home. she is very very sleepy and can't stand up on all her feet, so i have no idea how she will go to the bathroom. it turned out that both her Ulna and Radius are both fractured, which is very bad news. every week her cast needs to be changed and they will monitor the two fractures to see if they are healing or not. if not, she will need surgery, and that is bad since she has a high likelihood of death under anesthesia. so i am trying to stay positive and pray she does heal! also, if it doesn't heal, the metal plate that she would need to repair her radius doesn't even exist in this small a size. not good news...


----------



## PetitColibri

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thank you everyone for your continued thoughts and prayers and well-wishes! it means the world to me.
> 
> misto is home. she is very very sleepy and can't stand up on all her feet, so i have no idea how she will go to the bathroom. it turned out that both her Ulna and Radius are both fractured, which is very bad news. every week her cast needs to be changed and they will monitor the two fractures to see if they are healing or not. if not, she will need surgery, and that is bad since she has a high likelihood of death under anesthesia. so i am trying to stay positive and pray she does heal! also, if it doesn't heal, the metal plate that she would need to repair her radius doesn't even exist in this small a size. not good news...



OMG ! so sorry about that !
I send positive vibes and hugs for you two !
hope everything will be fine !
I love Misto !


----------



## jenayb

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thank you everyone for your continued thoughts and prayers and well-wishes! it means the world to me.
> 
> misto is home. she is very very sleepy and can't stand up on all her feet, so i have no idea how she will go to the bathroom. it turned out that both her Ulna and Radius are both fractured, which is very bad news. every week her cast needs to be changed and they will monitor the two fractures to see if they are healing or not. if not, she will need surgery, and that is bad since she has a high likelihood of death under anesthesia. so i am trying to stay positive and pray she does heal! also, if it doesn't heal, the metal plate that she would need to repair her radius doesn't even exist in this small a size. not good news...


 
OMG bless her little heart!!!!!! 

So glad she is home... Aw her poor little cast-leg!!! :cry: She will be ok!! You're a good puppy mum and will take great care of her! She will recover in no time!!!!!


----------



## ochie

Omg! I am sorry to hear that  I know she will be ok, and your a very good mommy don't blame your self, accidents happen..


----------



## ochie

She is still very cute even though she has a cast. I am glad she's home already, just think positive that everything will be ok.


----------



## skislope15

Hope she ends up okay, she's so cute even with her cast on, accidents happen dont stress too much about it it wasnt your fault



LamborghiniGirl said:


> thank you everyone for your continued thoughts and prayers and well-wishes! it means the world to me.
> 
> misto is home. she is very very sleepy and can't stand up on all her feet, so i have no idea how she will go to the bathroom. it turned out that both her Ulna and Radius are both fractured, which is very bad news. every week her cast needs to be changed and they will monitor the two fractures to see if they are healing or not. if not, she will need surgery, and that is bad since she has a high likelihood of death under anesthesia. so i am trying to stay positive and pray she does heal! also, if it doesn't heal, the metal plate that she would need to repair her radius doesn't even exist in this small a size. not good news...


----------



## NANI1972

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thank you everyone for your continued thoughts and prayers and well-wishes! it means the world to me.
> 
> misto is home. she is very very sleepy and can't stand up on all her feet, so i have no idea how she will go to the bathroom. it turned out that both her Ulna and Radius are both fractured, which is very bad news. every week her cast needs to be changed and they will monitor the two fractures to see if they are healing or not. if not, she will need surgery, and that is bad since she has a high likelihood of death under anesthesia. so i am trying to stay positive and pray she does heal! also, if it doesn't heal, the metal plate that she would need to repair her radius doesn't even exist in this small a size. not good news...



Awww, poor baby Misto. I hope she has a speedy recovery. Give her kisses for me. Even when are most careful with our babies (fur and human) accidents happen. But she looks like a little trooper and I'm sure she'll be fine and I'm sure she knows you'll take good care of her. Keep us posted on her progress and I'll be thinking about you both!


----------



## BattyBugs

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thank you everyone for your continued thoughts and prayers and well-wishes! it means the world to me.
> 
> misto is home. she is very very sleepy and can't stand up on all her feet, so i have no idea how she will go to the bathroom. it turned out that both her Ulna and Radius are both fractured, which is very bad news. every week her cast needs to be changed and they will monitor the two fractures to see if they are healing or not. if not, she will need surgery, and that is bad since she has a high likelihood of death under anesthesia. so i am trying to stay positive and pray she does heal! also, if it doesn't heal, the metal plate that she would need to repair her radius doesn't even exist in this small a size. not good news...



I'm so glad she's home & sorry that she broke both bones. It sounds like you have an excellent vet.


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thank you everyone for your continued thoughts and prayers and well-wishes! it means the world to me.
> 
> misto is home. she is very very sleepy and can't stand up on all her feet, so i have no idea how she will go to the bathroom. it turned out that both her Ulna and Radius are both fractured, which is very bad news. every week her cast needs to be changed and they will monitor the two fractures to see if they are healing or not. if not, she will need surgery, and that is bad since she has a high likelihood of death under anesthesia. so i am trying to stay positive and pray she does heal! also, if it doesn't heal, the metal plate that she would need to repair her radius doesn't even exist in this small a size. not good news...



Well I'm so glad she's home!  Like you said, stay positive that her bones will heal!  She will have the best of care I'm sure of it


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

thank you everyone for thinking of misto tonight! i really want to respond to everyone individually, but i am seriously exhausted and drained. misto has vomited 3 times tonight, and can't keep down any of her food, or her pain medicine. She has been whimpering a lot, so I know she is in pain. I am supposed to try giving her another dose of the medicine in about an hour since she vomited immediately after i gave it to her the first time. the whole ordeal is so stressful and nerve-wracking-- i want to keep her as healthy and happy as possible but it is so hard when she can't walk or eat. i just want to hold her and magically make her better. i can tell the next 8 weeks are going to be really tough, since she can't really walk. i'll probably be canceling most of my plans, so don't expect any CL outfits anytime soon!!


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thank you everyone for thinking of misto tonight! i really want to respond to everyone individually, but i am seriously exhausted and drained. misto has vomited 3 times tonight, and can't keep down any of her food, or her pain medicine. She has been whimpering a lot, so I know she is in pain. I am supposed to try giving her another dose of the medicine in about an hour since she vomited immediately after i gave it to her the first time. the whole ordeal is so stressful and nerve-wracking-- i want to keep her as healthy and happy as possible but it is so hard when she can't walk or eat. i just want to hold her and magically make her better. i can tell the next 8 weeks are going to be really tough, since she can't really walk. i'll probably be canceling most of my plans, so don't expect any CL outfits anytime soon!!



So sorry to hear about all this   Maybe if you give her the medicine in very small doses over a period of time?  Her stomach might absorb more this way?  Especially if it is liquid I think.  Just a thought.  Of course this would take a lot of time and work...


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> So sorry to hear about all this   Maybe if you give her the medicine in very small doses over a period of time?  Her stomach might absorb more this way?  Especially if it is liquid I think.  Just a thought.  Of course this would take a lot of time and work...




Thank you for thinking of her!! I am going to try this. The tricky part is, each dose is pre-loaded into an individual syringe, and each dose is only .1 mL. It will be hard to divide a tiny dose into tinier doses, but I am definitely going to try!! That way like you said, she may be able to handed the tummy issues better.


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thank you for thinking of her!! I am going to try this. The tricky part is, each dose is pre-loaded into an individual syringe, and each dose is only .1 mL. It will be hard to divide a tiny dose into tinier doses, but I am definitely going to try!! That way like you said, she may be able to handed the tummy issues better.



Oh I see. 0.1 mL!  Can you dilute it a bit maybe?

ETA: Do you use the syringe to squirt the liquid into her mouth?  Maybe you could get another syringe for the diluted medicine?  I'm just thinking out of my a** as this point


----------



## neverenoughbags

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> Thank you for thinking of her!! I am going to try this. The tricky part is, each dose is pre-loaded into an individual syringe, and each dose is only .1 mL. It will be hard to divide a tiny dose into tinier doses, but I am definitely going to try!! That way like you said, she may be able to handed the tummy issues better.



I'm so sorry.   Ive been following Mistos story.  I can totally relate.   I have a 3lbs chihuahua and she was really sick last year too.  Had to spend 3 days in the hospital.  I was so worried she would die.   I visited her everyday while she was at the hospital.  She is fine now, but those were the scariest weeks of my life.   She is sitting between my legs all curled up.   I love her so much.   Don't worry, just try and do the best she can.  Is there some high protein food that you can feed her?   Maybe that can help her body with the heeling process?   Make sure she gets enough water too.   I would give my chihuahua water with a syringe since she wouldn't drink on her own.   Keep an eye on her and make sure she is hydrated.  Little guys get dehydrated quickly.   Let me know if you have any issues with feeding.  I syringe fed my baby too since she was not eating.   

Good luck.   I will pray for Misto.


----------



## Dessye

neverenoughbags said:


> I'm so sorry.   Ive been following Mistos story.  I can totally relate.   I have a 3lbs chihuahua and she was really sick last year too.  Had to spend 3 days in the hospital.  I was so worried she would die.   I visited her everyday while she was at the hospital.  She is fine now, but those were the scariest weeks of my life.   She is sitting between my legs all curled up.   I love her so much.   Don't worry, just try and do the best she can.  Is there some high protein food that you can feed her?   Maybe that can help her body with the heeling process?   Make sure she gets enough water too.   I would give my chihuahua water with a syringe since she wouldn't drink on her own.   Keep an eye on her and make sure she is hydrated.  Little guys get dehydrated quickly.   Let me know if you have any issues with feeding.  I syringe fed my baby too since she was not eating.
> 
> Good luck.   I will pray for Misto.



I'm so glad you and your fur baby got through that tough period.  

Yes I syringe-fed my Dessie too when she was sick.  She hated it but it worked because it got her hydrated again.


----------



## CMP86

LG, I hope for a speedy recovery for Misto! I hope that she doesn't have to have surgery. Poor little puppy.


----------



## DariaD

Poor girl Misto, I feel so sorry for her!
I hope everything will be OK and she will be fine.
I want to echo everybody's posts about how important it is for her to drink, I had a cat who was sick and our vet also told us that she can skip the food for some time, but never let her skip drinking. Hope Misto is more tolerant for water and can at least drink.

Still holding my fingerst crossed and thinking about her!


----------



## Cityfashionista

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> thank you everyone for your continued thoughts and prayers and well-wishes! it means the world to me.
> 
> misto is home. she is very very sleepy and can't stand up on all her feet, so i have no idea how she will go to the bathroom. it turned out that both her Ulna and Radius are both fractured, which is very bad news. every week her cast needs to be changed and they will monitor the two fractures to see if they are healing or not. if not, she will need surgery, and that is bad since she has a high likelihood of death under anesthesia. so i am trying to stay positive and pray she does heal! also, if it doesn't heal, the metal plate that she would need to repair her radius doesn't even exist in this small a size. not good news...
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/860/img1829x.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/img1830y.jpg/



Omg I'm so sorry sweetie! :cry:  I'm sending positive vibes.

Please don't blame yourself. You are a great fur mom.

She's so beautiful even with her cast. I'm praying for everything to work out for her.


----------



## r6girl2005

Awe you are such a loving and doting fur mom. I wish all the best for Misto. Is she outside potty trained or does she use a litter box? My only suggestion is perhaps try washable doggy diapers if it's difficult for her to go on her own. Just in case of accidents. I wish I had more advice for you. Hugs to you both.



LamborghiniGirl said:


> thank you everyone for your continued thoughts and prayers and well-wishes! it means the world to me.
> 
> misto is home. she is very very sleepy and can't stand up on all her feet, so i have no idea how she will go to the bathroom. it turned out that both her Ulna and Radius are both fractured, which is very bad news. every week her cast needs to be changed and they will monitor the two fractures to see if they are healing or not. if not, she will need surgery, and that is bad since she has a high likelihood of death under anesthesia. so i am trying to stay positive and pray she does heal! also, if it doesn't heal, the metal plate that she would need to repair her radius doesn't even exist in this small a size. not good news...


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thank you everyone for your continued thoughts and prayers and well-wishes! it means the world to me.
> 
> misto is home. she is very very sleepy and can't stand up on all her feet, so i have no idea how she will go to the bathroom. it turned out that both her Ulna and Radius are both fractured, which is very bad news. every week her cast needs to be changed and they will monitor the two fractures to see if they are healing or not. if not, she will need surgery, and that is bad since she has a high likelihood of death under anesthesia. so i am trying to stay positive and pray she does heal! also, if it doesn't heal, the metal plate that she would need to repair her radius doesn't even exist in this small a size. not good news...



*LG* my best wishes for you and Misto


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

thank you everyone for your sweet words!! i am so drained, such a long day. since she can't walk, i have to carry her everywhere i go or she will cry and cry. typically she just walks around on her own, or chills in a doggie bed, but i think this injury has made misto feel less sure of herself and her wellness so she wants to be really close to me-- almost like the first night i brought her home as a puppy.

she doesn't like to drink water on its own, but i have been mixing a teaspoon of water into every 1/4 teaspoon of food she eats. she only eats about 2 tsp. per day of food or she throws up the excess-- its hard to keep her hydrated!!

i am too tired to go into all the specifics of what we talked to the surgeons about today, but we didn't get the best news. i am pretty nervous and i am starting to research who the top orthopedic surgeon is in the country for difficuly surgeries on dogs that weigh less than 2 pounds.


in other news... am i crazy for seriously wanting this?! i feel like i have reverted back into a child since i haven't slept in 2 days LOL

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2010-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BARBIE-SHOE-PACK-BEAUTIFUL-/380401570195?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5891b35193


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thank you everyone for your sweet words!! i am so drained, such a long day. since she can't walk, i have to carry her everywhere i go or she will cry and cry. typically she just walks around on her own, or chills in a doggie bed, but i think this injury has made misto feel less sure of herself and her wellness so she wants to be really close to me-- almost like the first night i brought her home as a puppy.
> 
> she doesn't like to drink water on its own, but i have been mixing a teaspoon of water into every 1/4 teaspoon of food she eats. she only eats about 2 tsp. per day of food or she throws up the excess-- its hard to keep her hydrated!!
> 
> i am too tired to go into all the specifics of what we talked to the surgeons about today, but we didn't get the best news. i am pretty nervous and i am starting to research who the top orthopedic surgeon is in the country for difficuly surgeries on dogs that weigh less than 2 pounds.
> 
> 
> in other news... am i crazy for seriously wanting this?! i feel like i have reverted back into a child since i haven't slept in 2 days LOL
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2010-CHRIST...195?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5891b35193



I know how worried you are...you are seriously the best fur mommy any fur baby could wish for   Sorry you didn't get the best news today though   Still thinking of you guys.

And nope, not crazy!


----------



## DariaD

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thank you everyone for your sweet words!! i am so drained, such a long day. since she can't walk, i have to carry her everywhere i go or she will cry and cry. typically she just walks around on her own, or chills in a doggie bed, but i think this injury has made misto feel less sure of herself and her wellness so she wants to be really close to me-- almost like the first night i brought her home as a puppy.
> 
> she doesn't like to drink water on its own, but i have been mixing a teaspoon of water into every 1/4 teaspoon of food she eats. she only eats about 2 tsp. per day of food or she throws up the excess-- its hard to keep her hydrated!!
> 
> i am too tired to go into all the specifics of what we talked to the surgeons about today, but we didn't get the best news. i am pretty nervous and i am starting to research who the top orthopedic surgeon is in the country for difficuly surgeries on dogs that weigh less than 2 pounds.
> 
> 
> in other news... am i crazy for seriously wanting this?! i feel like i have reverted back into a child since i haven't slept in 2 days LOL
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2010-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BARBIE-SHOE-PACK-BEAUTIFUL-/380401570195?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5891b35193



Not, not crazy at all, those are cute 

Regarding poor Misto, is there any hope that she will recover by herself and wont need any surgery? She seems doing well in her cast and maybe with time she will be less unhappy and nervous and will start to eat and recover by herself?
Thought of putting this little creature under anesthetic seems really doubtful to me, she is such a delicate girl


----------



## CocoB

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thank you everyone for thinking of misto tonight! i really want to respond to everyone individually, but i am seriously exhausted and drained. misto has vomited 3 times tonight, and can't keep down any of her food, or her pain medicine. She has been whimpering a lot, so I know she is in pain. I am supposed to try giving her another dose of the medicine in about an hour since she vomited immediately after i gave it to her the first time. the whole ordeal is so stressful and nerve-wracking-- i want to keep her as healthy and happy as possible but it is so hard when she can't walk or eat. i just want to hold her and magically make her better. i can tell the next 8 weeks are going to be really tough, since she can't really walk. i'll probably be canceling most of my plans, so don't expect any CL outfits anytime soon!!



My heart is breaking for you...I can't even imagine the stress and worry. But remember, hopefully yesterday was the worst day, and things will get better daily. Thinking of you!


----------



## Lola.Coco

LG, I'm praying for your sweet Misto. I have 2 little yorkies and I understand how TERRIFYING it is when your baby gets hurt. Stay positive...little doggies are surprisingly strong and brave. She will recover 

I feel bad venting about my MUCH less serious issue but I don't know where else to go...I had a pair of CLs listed on eBay for BIN or Best Offer and I was going through offers and accidentally accepted one that I meant to decline!! Well, actually one of my little yorkies "accepted" the offer. I was on the computer, sitting on my bed and she decided to walk across the keyboard. UGH! I had to contact the buyer to cancel the transaction and I just feel SO bad. I'm sorry, this is a silly little rant but I can't believe this happened! Maybe this is a sign I'm meant to keep the pair...


----------



## missgiannina

Does anyone have the 2012 special order info? Or know where I can find it.


----------



## chanel*liz

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thank you everyone for your sweet words!! i am so drained, such a long day. since she can't walk, i have to carry her everywhere i go or she will cry and cry. typically she just walks around on her own, or chills in a doggie bed, but i think this injury has made misto feel less sure of herself and her wellness so she wants to be really close to me-- almost like the first night i brought her home as a puppy.
> 
> she doesn't like to drink water on its own, but i have been mixing a teaspoon of water into every 1/4 teaspoon of food she eats. she only eats about 2 tsp. per day of food or she throws up the excess-- its hard to keep her hydrated!!
> 
> i am too tired to go into all the specifics of what we talked to the surgeons about today, but we didn't get the best news. i am pretty nervous and i am starting to research who the top orthopedic surgeon is in the country for difficuly surgeries on dogs that weigh less than 2 pounds.
> 
> 
> in other news... am i crazy for seriously wanting this?! i feel like i have reverted back into a child since i haven't slept in 2 days LOL
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2010-CHRIST...195?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5891b35193


 
i think the louboutin barbie is the cutest thing ever.. i was thinking of getting it also and putting it on display  .. praying/thinking of misto


----------



## Dessye

missgiannina said:


> Does anyone have the 2012 special order info? Or know where I can find it.



I don't think it's out yet.  I looked at the S.O. book at Madison but I believe it was the 2011.  Byt the way, quite a few of the fabrics said 'temporarily out of stock'


----------



## Nolia

One of my acquaintances said "$500 for shoes? I dont see diamonds on them." 
He has NO idea... LOL  I was about to say something about strass but w/e


----------



## Dessye

Nolia said:


> One of my acquaintances said "$500 for shoes? I dont see diamonds on them."
> He has NO idea... LOL  I was about to say something about strass but w/e



:giggles:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Nolia said:


> One of my acquaintances said "$500 for shoes? I dont see diamonds on them."
> He has NO idea... LOL  I was about to say something about strass but w/e



if only the CL's still were $500... it feels like a bargain!


----------



## Nolia

Totally put him in his place though.  Funny, only the guys were freaking out about it.  Like seriously boys, you guys don't go blowing your hard earned money on smokes, drinks, video games, trips, sporting equipment, car accessories etc? Sheesh.


----------



## shontel

As many of you know, I filed a lawsuit against the shoe cobbler for spray painting all over my $1300 Balotas (and offering no apology or consolation for their negligence).  

The pretrial conference is this Thursday and I have been trying to decide what pair of shoes to wear.  I would like to wear my nude Haltes.  But, they are size 38 and I'm almost certain I should be my Pigalle 120 size in these (37.5).

In any event, do they atleast look like they fit? Or do they look too big?

I appreciate your help!


----------



## Nolia

They're gorgeous!  But they do look a little tight.  Length-wise looks ok~



shontel said:


> As many of you know, I filed a lawsuit against the shoe cobbler for spray painting all over my $1300 Balotas (and offering no apology or consolation for their negligence).
> 
> The pretrial conference is this Thursday and I have been trying to decide what pair of shoes to wear.  I would like to wear my nude Haltes.  But, they are size 38 and I'm almost certain I should be my Pigalle 120 size in these (37.5).
> 
> In any event, do they atleast look like they fit? Or do they look too big?
> 
> I appreciate your help!
> 
> View attachment 1572807
> 
> 
> View attachment 1572808


----------



## shontel

Tight? They feel too large because my feet arent going all the way into the toe box of the shoe...  I can literally step out of the shoes without unbuckling the ankle strap.


----------



## PeepToe

shontel said:
			
		

> Tight? They feel too large because my feet arent going all the way into the toe box of the shoe...  I can literally step out of the shoes without unbuckling the ankle strap.



I see the gap your talking about. The do look a bit long length wise. The toe box looks a bit tight though. I believe that is what she meant.


----------



## shontel

Yeah, that's the issue I was having with my Pigalle sizing also.  I have medium width feet, so I had to get the Pigalle in a 37.5 instead of a 38 because otherwise my feet wouldnt go all the way into the toe box (and I would have more of the front side of my feet hanging out (instead of in) the shoe. 



PeepToe said:


> I see the gap your talking about. The do look a bit long length wise. The toe box looks a bit tight though. I believe that is what she meant.


----------



## shontel

Here are a few more pictures.  There is a gap at the heel and the side of my feet hang out of the shoe (instead of inside the toe box area).  Question is: Can I get away with it?  Or should I just wear something else?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

shontel, i think they are a bit tight on your width-- you can see in the second-to-last photo your skin turning white. Maybe in general they could be stretched a little? It is just a small detail though, I think they look lovely for court. As long as you wear something very conservative, since that is a HOT louboutin!!

i wish you all the good luck, it is so obvious to me that you should win this case.


----------



## AEGIS

shontel said:


> Here are a few more pictures.  There is a gap at the heel and the side of my feet hang out of the shoe (instead of inside the toe box area).  Question is: Can I get away with it?  Or should I just wear something else?
> 
> View attachment 1572844
> 
> 
> View attachment 1572845
> 
> 
> View attachment 1572846
> 
> 
> View attachment 1572847
> 
> 
> View attachment 1572848




they look too big


----------



## AEGIS

i need to get more shoe foam stuffer thingees


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

does anyone ever feel like they are cheating on CL with something else? like another shoe designer or handbag designer? that's how i feel right now. instead of cl styles floating through my head, it is hermes choices bouncing around. i already have pre-ordered the louboutin styles i want for spring/summer, a couple months ago actually, so i don't really feel like i have much to consider regarding CL's at the moment  does anyone feel similar right now?


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> does anyone ever feel like they are cheating on CL with something else? like another shoe designer or handbag designer? that's how i feel right now. instead of cl styles floating through my head, it is hermes choices bouncing around. i already have pre-ordered the louboutin styles i want for spring/summer, a couple months ago actually, so* i don't really feel like i have much to consider regarding CL's at the moment  does anyone feel similar right now*?



Well, yes but I'm extremely happy about it 

I would DIE to get a single Hermes Birkin....but sadly the chances are small...


----------



## shontel

Thanks girls! Yep, they are too big in length and too small in width. LOL! I am on the hunt for these in a 37.5 (and I can stretch the toebox width like Lamborg recommended.  Tx again! I'll keep you posted on the case.  


LamborghiniGirl said:


> shontel, i think they are a bit tight on your width-- you can see in the second-to-last photo your skin turning white. Maybe in general they could be stretched a little? It is just a small detail though, I think they look lovely for court. As long as you wear something very conservative, since that is a HOT louboutin!!
> 
> i wish you all the good luck, it is so obvious to me that you should win this case.





AEGIS said:


> they look too big


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> Well, yes but I'm extremely happy about it
> 
> I would DIE to get a single Hermes Birkin....but sadly the chances are small...



Lol! Well you just made an insane haul on some fabulous new styles Dessye!! I suppose I should be thankful for a moment, at least for my bank account  Why are the chances small? Are you open to the reseller route? That's how I found success.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

shontel said:


> Thanks girls! Yep, they are too big in length and too small in width. LOL! I am on the hunt for these in a 37.5 (and I can stretch the toebox width like Lamborg recommended.  Tx again! I'll keep you posted on the case.



and may i add.. just thinking about your whole situation with that awful cobbler makes my blood boil, so i can't even imagine how you have stayed level headed about all of this


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> does anyone ever feel like they are cheating on CL with something else? like another shoe designer or handbag designer? that's how i feel right now. instead of cl styles floating through my head, it is hermes choices bouncing around. i already have pre-ordered the louboutin styles i want for spring/summer, a couple months ago actually, so i don't really feel like i have much to consider regarding CL's at the moment  does anyone feel similar right now?




what H stuff are you going to get?  

i no longer plan on wearing CLs to my graduation next year.  i kinda want to wear these

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...rlotte%2BOlympia%2BShoes%26_requestid%3D83403


stuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing /imagine me singing that/


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> what H stuff are you going to get?
> 
> i no longer plan on wearing CLs to my graduation next year.  i kinda want to wear these
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...rlotte%2BOlympia%2BShoes%26_requestid%3D83403
> 
> 
> stuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing /imagine me singing that/



with H you never really know if you are going to get anything until it actually arrives.. nothing it guaranteed to show up and be yours! maybe that's why lots of things float around in my head, while i wonder what will happen. so nothing in particular at the moment.

those charlotte olympia's are insane... love them! are the undersides of the scales metallic? so cool. something about their spiderweb logo has always intrigued me since i saw one of their styles featured in InStyle mag a year or two ago.

what CL's were you considering for graduation, before you saw those?


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Lol! Well you just made an insane haul on some fabulous new styles Dessye!! I suppose I should be thankful for a moment, at least for my bank account  Why are the chances small? Are you open to the reseller route? That's how I found success.



I suppose I could consider the reseller route, but I'm afraid to do a large transaction like that over the internet.  I suppose I should go to the H forum and find out who the reputable sellers are...


----------



## Dessye

shontel said:


> Thanks girls! Yep, they are too big in length and too small in width. LOL! I am on the hunt for these in a 37.5 (and I can stretch the toebox width like Lamborg recommended.  Tx again! I'll keep you posted on the case.



I agree they are a bit too narrow but otherwise they look absolutely lovely on you!   I really do love this style in nude patent.  David's in Toronto carried this style but in kid, darn it.


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> with H you never really know if you are going to get anything until it actually arrives.. nothing it guaranteed to show up and be yours! maybe that's why lots of things float around in my head, while i wonder what will happen. so nothing in particular at the moment.
> 
> those charlotte olympia's are insane... love them! are the undersides of the scales metallic? so cool. something about their spiderweb logo has always intrigued me since i saw one of their styles featured in InStyle mag a year or two ago.
> 
> what CL's were you considering for graduation, before you saw those?



H is too much for me.  just take my money and give me my stuff!

i was thinking a purple lizard vp or something.  law grads are purple so i kinda want something to match my gown.

im also loving Kirkwood.  i think he does exposed platforms the best. much better than CL


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> I suppose I could consider the reseller route, but I'm afraid to do a large transaction like that over the internet.  I suppose I should go to the H forum and find out who the reputable sellers are...



It is scary. But I had such a lovely experience , so it put me at ease. I think it really depends what resellers you consider-- the ones other members have had amazing experiences with, are generally a safer choice than shooting in the dark. Can you believe I bought those strass dafs on eBay? retrospectively I can't believe I had the guts to take that leap of faith, it could have turned out awful!!  

The other reason I have turned to resellers is some of the colors I want, I can't get from the boutique, even through special order. Like colors of the past.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> H is too much for me.  just take my money and give me my stuff!
> 
> i was thinking a purple lizard vp or something.  law grads are purple so i kinda want something to match my gown.
> 
> im also loving Kirkwood.  i think he does exposed platforms the best. much better than CL



what about a fabulous DIY strass project with heliotrope crystals? that'd be awesome and so yummy purple. Redo my Shoe just posted a pair on the site in that color crystal... I am drooling!!


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> what about a fabulous DIY strass project with heliotrope crystals? that'd be awesome and so yummy purple. Redo my Shoe just posted a pair on the site in that color crystal... I am drooling!!




someone paid her 8k to strass a shoe?!


----------



## shontel

LamborghiniGirl said:


> and may i add.. just thinking about your whole situation with that awful cobbler makes my blood boil, so i can't even imagine how you have stayed level headed about all of this



I've calmed down alot since it first happened.  At the end of the day, its shoes and money. Not life, health, justice, freedom or the things most important to me. But trust me, when I get in the courtroom, I will let the beast loose!  



AEGIS said:


> what H stuff are you going to get?
> 
> i no longer plan on wearing CLs to my graduation next year.  i kinda want to wear these
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...rlotte%2BOlympia%2BShoes%26_requestid%3D83403
> 
> 
> stuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing /imagine me singing that/



Congratulations on your upcoming graduation!! Let me know if you want my bar boot camp study guide.  Everyone that has followed my program has passed the bar with flying colors! (I'm so serious!)

My NM SA emailed me photos of some of the Charlotte and Olympia this morning.  Let me know if you want her info. 



Dessye said:


> I agree they are a bit too narrow but otherwise they look absolutely lovely on you!   I really do love this style in nude patent.  David's in Toronto carried this style but in kid, darn it.



Thanks, Dessye! I'm on the prowl! :ninja:



AEGIS said:


> H is too much for me.  just take my money and give me my stuff!
> 
> i was thinking a purple lizard vp or something.  law grads are purple so i kinda want something to match my gown.
> 
> im also loving Kirkwood.  i think he does exposed platforms the best. much better than CL



You girls have me looking at Birkins. I knew they were expensive but...OMG!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> someone paid her 8k to strass a shoe?!



Where did you see that?! It is no where near that expensive, last time I checked.


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Where did you see that?! It is no where near that expensive, last time I checked.




lol i actually misread...here is the quote
_
They are my biggest supporters when it comes to strangers, my Mom once telling my gastroenterologist that someone paid me $8,000 to strass a shoe, to which I replied, "No one's ever paid me that much to strass a shoe. What are you talking about?!" _


idk his recent posts were about tpf, other strassers and some bull-you-know-what that i couldn't give to rats bottoms about.  it's not that deep.  it's crystals on a shoe.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> lol i actually misread...here is the quote
> _
> They are my biggest supporters when it comes to strangers, my Mom once telling my gastroenterologist that someone paid me $8,000 to strass a shoe, to which I replied, "No one's ever paid me that much to strass a shoe. What are you talking about?!" _
> 
> 
> idk her recent posts were about tpf, other strassers and some bull-you-know-what that i couldn't give to rats bottoms about.  it's not that deep.  it's crystals on a shoe.



lol! well regardless of what is said, i had my shoes done and the quality is amazing. but i was actually more showing you the color crystal heliotrope on the most recent post-- for a purple crystal if you want a DIY project for grad shoes! it was just an idea


----------



## shontel

Wait a minute.  Its 3am. Why the heck am I still up?


----------



## Dessye

shontel said:


> I've calmed down alot since it first happened.  At the end of the day, its shoes and money. Not life, health, justice, freedom or the things most important to me. But trust me, when I get in the courtroom, I will let the beast loose!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your upcoming graduation!! Let me know if you want my bar boot camp study guide.  Everyone that has followed my program has passed the bar with flying colors! (I'm so serious!)
> 
> My NM SA emailed me photos of some of the Charlotte and Olympia this morning.  Let me know if you want her info.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Dessye! I'm on the prowl! :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> You girls have me looking at Birkins. I knew they were expensive but...OMG!



Yes I know Birkins are ridiculously expensive.  But I just want 1....just 1


----------



## Dessye

shontel said:


> Wait a minute.  Its 3am. Why the heck am I still up?



O, I ask myself that question all too often


----------



## gymangel812

Dessye said:


> Yes I know Birkins are ridiculously expensive.  But I just want 1....just 1


that's what i thought before i got one. i was just like "i only need one and that's it" (i even told this to my bf) and then got one and i'm like omg this is awesome and now i need another LOL. but i think i will limit it to 1 per year since they are ridiculously expensive (that and it would probably take me another year to get another one if i am getting it from the store)


----------



## Dessye

gymangel812 said:


> that's what i thought before i got one. i was just like "i only need one and that's it" (i even told this to my bf) and then got one and i'm like omg this is awesome and now i need another LOL. but i think i will limit it to 1 per year since they are ridiculously expensive (that and it would probably take me another year to get another one if i am getting it from the store)



:giggles:  Yeah, but I think I'll be able to convince myself that I only need 1.  I put myself on the waitlist for the a brownish gold one.  Well, we'll see if I get the call...  SA told me that it might be a year to a year and half.


----------



## Nolia

Is it just me, ladies, or has ecomm been SUUUUUUUUUPER slow?!


----------



## BattyBugs

I am so painfully behind again. My grandson had to have surgery, plus I am trying to get the house ready for another influx of family. Not to mention, I still need to start painting the walls.


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> I am so painfully behind again. My grandson had to have surgery, plus I am trying to get the house ready for another influx of family. Not to mention, I still need to start painting the walls.



 Hope your grandbaby is ok babe.


----------



## shontel

Me too!



jenaywins said:


> Hope your grandbaby is ok babe.





BattyBugs said:


> I am so painfully behind again. My grandson had to have surgery, plus I am trying to get the house ready for another influx of family. Not to mention, I still need to start painting the walls.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dessye said:


> :giggles:  Yeah, but I think I'll be able to convince myself that I only need 1.  I put myself on the waitlist for the a brownish gold one.  Well, we'll see if I get the call...  SA told me that it might be a year to a year and half.



you and *gymangel* are my heroes. if only i was that patient and controlled :shame: it's all your fauly *gymangel*, now i want a tosca too!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

BattyBugs said:


> I am so painfully behind again. My grandson had to have surgery, plus I am trying to get the house ready for another influx of family. Not to mention, I still need to start painting the walls.



praying everything is alright and he will feel better soon!


----------



## AEGIS

BattyBugs said:


> I am so painfully behind again. My grandson had to have surgery, plus I am trying to get the house ready for another influx of family. Not to mention, I still need to start painting the walls.




i hope he is ok and recovers quickly!


----------



## AEGIS

my feet must be really swollen i put on my size 40 rolando's and these shoes are tight!


----------



## jamidee

I've been reading for the last ten or so pages and I feel like a creepy lurker for not posting and spy reading posts. I feel like i should announce
My presence or something....Haha so I'm here!

Batty hope he feels better!


----------



## pupazzooo

thanks. i runs 36 and i buy size 35 but is so little. Thanks for reply. Bye


----------



## gymangel812

Nolia said:


> Is it just me, ladies, or has ecomm been SUUUUUUUUUPER slow?!


yeah i was wondering if it was just me...



LamborghiniGirl said:


> you and *gymangel* are my heroes. if only i was that patient and controlled :shame: it's all your fauly *gymangel*, now i want a tosca too!!


lol i am not that patient and controlled, just broke hehe. 

sorry tosca is such a lovely color. did you get the yellow B at inside the orange box??


----------



## PetitColibri

LamborghiniGirl said:


> praying everything is alright and he will feel better soon!



I was wondering : how is Misto ?


----------



## sweetchick

hi girls, its my first post here..  i just would like to ask a question about the louboutin patent pigalle 120s.. my friend bought hers, a size 38 and she usually wears a 38 on all her louboutins, she told me she can barely walk in them, like it seriously hurts to walk. I love how it looks though, its so sexy. She said if she probably would have gone one size up, it would be okay. I mean hollywood stars wear the pigalle 120s on the red carpet..how do they do it? should i get it in a size up?  would really appreciate your thoughts on this..thanks!


----------



## Dessye

*Batty*: Sorry to hear about your grandson needing surgery.  Hope he is healing well! Sending lots of love your way


----------



## Dessye

sweetchick said:


> hi girls, its my first post here.. i just would like to ask a question about the louboutin patent pigalle 120s.. my friend bought hers, a size 38 and she usually wears a 38 on all her louboutins, she told me she can barely walk in them, like it seriously hurts to walk. I love how it looks though, its so sexy. She said if she probably would have gone one size up, it would be okay. I mean hollywood stars wear the pigalle 120s on the red carpet..how do they do it? should i get it in a size up? would really appreciate your thoughts on this..thanks!


 
:welcome2:  There is a thread exactly for this type of question:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...fo-and-advice-read-first-page-624294-261.html


----------



## sweetchick

Dessye said:


> :welcome2:  There is a thread exactly for this type of question:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...fo-and-advice-read-first-page-624294-261.html



oh..sorry.. thanks for the info..


----------



## CocoB

Dessye said:


> Yes I know Birkins are ridiculously expensive.  But I just want 1....just 1



Exactly what I said, until I got one, and then I figured that I need one with each hardware tone. I'm afraid that it never ends. The good news is that I only need 35s and like only togo/clemence. At least I won't need one of each leather!


----------



## CMP86

jamidee said:


> I've been reading for the last ten or so pages and I feel like a creepy lurker for not posting and spy reading posts. I feel like i should announce
> My presence or something....Haha so I'm here!
> 
> Batty hope he feels better!


I have felt the same way lately. I haven't had much time to post lately. I try when to. Batty, I'm so sorry to hear about your grandson. I hope that he is healing well and feels better soon.

We are gearing up for surgery #2 here in about 3 months. I'm ready for this to be over. We found out today that Edmund has some temporary hearing loss due to fluid in the middle ear and he will need to have ear tubes put in. Luckily they can do that at the same time of the palate repair.


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you everyone for the wishes for my grandson. Sad to say that his surgery was to fix several of his teeth (he's only 3!). My DD & the sperm donor father (her husband) didn't feel that the poor baby's teeth were important, so they had almost rotted out of his mouth (literally). The oral surgery put porcelain caps on his front teeth and silver colored caps on several others. The last time he spent the night, my little angel woke up screaming in pain because his teeth hurt. I'm just glad I was finally able to guilt my daughter into getting them fixed.

CMP, I know you will be relieved and happy when Edmund is finished with his surgeries. Tubes are really no big deal. My son had to have them until he was old enough to have his tonsils & adenoids removed. It made such a difference.


----------



## DariaD

CMP86 said:


> I have felt the same way lately. I haven't had much time to post lately. I try when to. Batty, I'm so sorry to hear about your grandson. I hope that he is healing well and feels better soon.
> 
> We are gearing up for surgery #2 here in about 3 months. I'm ready for this to be over. We found out today that Edmund has some temporary hearing loss due to fluid in the middle ear and he will need to have ear tubes put in. Luckily they can do that at the same time of the palate repair.



Hugs to you and Edmund and good luck with the surgery!
I am usually quiet on the forum but I am following Edmund's progress and every time you write that he is doing OK my heart melts. 
He is such a pretty guy


----------



## poppyseed

I'm not sure if anyone could help me - is there "old" and "new" Declic, just like "old" and "new" Ron Ron, where the old ones generally run a bit small as opposed to the new ones?


----------



## bling*lover

CMP86 said:


> I have felt the same way lately. I haven't had much time to post lately. I try when to. Batty, I'm so sorry to hear about your grandson. I hope that he is healing well and feels better soon.
> 
> We are gearing up for surgery #2 here in about 3 months. I'm ready for this to be over. We found out today that Edmund has some temporary hearing loss due to fluid in the middle ear and he will need to have ear tubes put in. Luckily they can do that at the same time of the palate repair.


 
I haven't posted in this thread in forever, and I have no idea why :shame:!

After reading your post CMP I felt like I needed to say that Edmund is one very lucky little man to have a mummy like you! I'm sure the last 8 months have been a very difficult time for you and your family and I really really hope everything works out for you all in the end!

Stay strong and lots of love and hugs and kisses for gorgeous little Edmund!



Batty: I hope everything goes well for your grandson and I hope he is feeling better soon with no more pain. Children in pain is the most horrible thing! Hugs to you x


----------



## PetitColibri

poppyseed said:


> I'm not sure if anyone could help me - is there "old" and "new" Declic, just like "old" and "new" Ron Ron, where the old ones generally run a bit small as opposed to the new ones?



yes I think there is old and new declic
the heel differs and the sizing too !
HTH


----------



## poppyseed

PetitColibri said:


> yes I think there is old and new declic
> the heel differs and the sizing too !
> HTH


 
Thanks! Do you know what season marks the new declic? I'm looking to get a pair off ebay, so will most likely not know what season they're from, is there any way of finding out? Like from the material or colour? The ones I want are pink mini glitters...


----------



## PetitColibri

poppyseed said:


> Thanks! Do you know what season marks the new declic? I'm looking to get a pair off ebay, so will most likely not know what season they're from, is there any way of finding out? Like from the material or colour? The ones I want are pink mini glitters...



I think the new declic are available since FW2011...
the heel is much thinner on the new declic like you can see here http://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/productdetails-New-Declic-Indigo-120/6171.html

can you PM/or post the auction link ?
I think the pink mini glitter are old sizing


----------



## poppyseed

PetitColibri said:


> I think the new declic are available since FW2011...
> the heel is much thinner on the new declic like you can see here http://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/productdetails-New-Declic-Indigo-120/6171.html
> 
> can you PM/or post the auction link ?
> I think the pink mini glitter are old sizing


 

Sending you a PM


----------



## jamidee

BattyBugs said:


> Thank you everyone for the wishes for my grandson. Sad to say that his surgery was to fix several of his teeth (he's only 3!). My DD & the sperm donor father (her husband) didn't feel that the poor baby's teeth were important, so they had almost rotted out of his mouth (literally). The oral surgery put porcelain caps on his front teeth and silver colored caps on several others. The last time he spent the night, my little angel woke up screaming in pain because his teeth hurt. I'm just glad I was finally able to guilt my daughter into getting them fixed.
> 
> CMP, I know you will be relieved and happy when Edmund is finished with his surgeries. Tubes are really no big deal. My son had to have them until he was old enough to have his tonsils & adenoids removed. It made such a difference.



That's just horrible. Sending well wishes to your grandson.


----------



## sophinette007

poppyseed said:


> I'm not sure if anyone could help me - is there "old" and "new" Declic, just like "old" and "new" Ron Ron, where the old ones generally run a bit small as opposed to the new ones?


 
Old declic were the ones released before S/S 2011. They were available in 120 and 140mm. They tend to run 0.5 size smaller than the new declic.
The declic released in S/S 2011 were called New Declic. They have a more straight heel (old declic heel is a bit curved)but the same toe box but a little bit more generous than the previous declic and they run  TTS, your true US size. New declic only available in 120mm. The Declic 140 are now only available for Special Order.


----------



## sophinette007

BattyBugs said:


> Thank you everyone for the wishes for my grandson. Sad to say that his surgery was to fix several of his teeth (he's only 3!). My DD & the sperm donor father (her husband) didn't feel that the poor baby's teeth were important, so they had almost rotted out of his mouth (literally). The oral surgery put porcelain caps on his front teeth and silver colored caps on several others. The last time he spent the night, my little angel woke up screaming in pain because his teeth hurt. I'm just glad I was finally able to guilt my daughter into getting them fixed.
> 
> CMP, I know you will be relieved and happy when Edmund is finished with his surgeries. Tubes are really no big deal. My son had to have them until he was old enough to have his tonsils & adenoids removed. It made such a difference.


 
Poor Little baby! I hope he will be all right soon! Well wishes!


----------



## poppyseed

sophinette007 said:


> Old declic were the ones released before S/S 2011. They were available in 120 and 140mm. They tend to run 0.5 size smaller than the new declic.
> The declic released in S/S 2011 were called New Declic. They have a more straight heel (old declic heel is a bit curved)but the same toe box but a little bit more generous than the previous declic and they run TTS, your true US size. New declic only available in 120mm. The Declic 140 are now only available for Special Order.


 

Thank you Sophinette, I'm now pretty sure what I'm looking at must be the old Declic 120 then...


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Hi girls, I come to say Hello 
I am with a period of hard exams and I have no time to connecting... 

Just want to say I miss you all so much :kiss:


----------



## AEGIS

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Hi girls, I come to say Hello
> I am with a period of hard exams and I have no time to connecting...
> 
> Just want to say I miss you all so much :kiss:





gluck on your exams!


----------



## CMP86

BattyBugs said:


> Thank you everyone for the wishes for my grandson. Sad to say that his surgery was to fix several of his teeth (he's only 3!). My DD & the sperm donor father (her husband) didn't feel that the poor baby's teeth were important, so they had almost rotted out of his mouth (literally). The oral surgery put porcelain caps on his front teeth and silver colored caps on several others. The last time he spent the night, my little angel woke up screaming in pain because his teeth hurt. I'm just glad I was finally able to guilt my daughter into getting them fixed.
> 
> CMP, I know you will be relieved and happy when Edmund is finished with his surgeries. Tubes are really no big deal. My son had to have them until he was old enough to have his tonsils & adenoids removed. It made such a difference.





DariaD said:


> Hugs to you and Edmund and good luck with the surgery!
> I am usually quiet on the forum but I am following Edmund's progress and every time you write that he is doing OK my heart melts.
> He is such a pretty guy





bling*lover said:


> I haven't posted in this thread in forever, and I have no idea why :shame:!
> 
> After reading your post CMP I felt like I needed to say that Edmund is one very lucky little man to have a mummy like you! I'm sure the last 8 months have been a very difficult time for you and your family and I really really hope everything works out for you all in the end!
> 
> Stay strong and lots of love and hugs and kisses for gorgeous little Edmund!
> 
> 
> 
> Batty: I hope everything goes well for your grandson and I hope he is feeling better soon with no more pain. Children in pain is the most horrible thing! Hugs to you x



Thank you ladies. It truly has been a struggle but I wouldn't do anything less for my little boy. He is such a happy baby.

Batty your poor grandson. That sounds terribly painful for him.


----------



## Dessye

CMP86 said:


> I have felt the same way lately. I haven't had much time to post lately. I try when to. Batty, I'm so sorry to hear about your grandson. I hope that he is healing well and feels better soon.
> 
> We are gearing up for surgery #2 here in about 3 months. I'm ready for this to be over. We found out today that Edmund has some temporary hearing loss due to fluid in the middle ear and he will need to have ear tubes put in. Luckily they can do that at the same time of the palate repair.


 
Prayers and wishes coming your way that Edmund has a successful surgery and smooth recovery like his first one! 



BattyBugs said:


> Thank you everyone for the wishes for my grandson. Sad to say that his surgery was to fix several of his teeth (he's only 3!). My DD & the sperm donor father (her husband) didn't feel that the poor baby's teeth were important, so they had almost rotted out of his mouth (literally). The oral surgery put porcelain caps on his front teeth and silver colored caps on several others. The last time he spent the night, my little angel woke up screaming in pain because his teeth hurt. I'm just glad I was finally able to guilt my daughter into getting them fixed.
> 
> CMP, I know you will be relieved and happy when Edmund is finished with his surgeries. Tubes are really no big deal. My son had to have them until he was old enough to have his tonsils & adenoids removed. It made such a difference.


 
Oh no, that's terrible about your grandson's teeth!  Poor thing   Fortunately though these are his baby teeth --- he will get a new start with his adult teeth!


----------



## AEGIS

1 pound down
a gazillion more to go


----------



## SassySarah

I'm so out of touch on what's new and available these day.  I need something spiked, closed toe and no higher than 120 in my collection.  Any suggestions ladies?  TIA!


----------



## soleilbrun

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thank you everyone for thinking of misto tonight! i really want to respond to everyone individually, but i am seriously exhausted and drained. misto has vomited 3 times tonight, and can't keep down any of her food, or her pain medicine. She has been whimpering a lot, so I know she is in pain. I am supposed to try giving her another dose of the medicine in about an hour since she vomited immediately after i gave it to her the first time. the whole ordeal is so stressful and nerve-wracking-- i want to keep her as healthy and happy as possible but it is so hard when she can't walk or eat. i just want to hold her and magically make her better. i can tell the next 8 weeks are going to be really tough, since she can't really walk. i'll probably be canceling most of my plans, so don't expect any CL outfits anytime soon!!


 
I am sorry to hear about Misto medical problems and I am sending strong fast recovery vibes her way.  Ask your vet about suppositories for her pain meds.  That way she gets them even if she can't keep her food down.  Stay strong!


----------



## BattyBugs

How is Misto doing, LG?

It has been raining here for over 24 hours now (thank goodness). This is what it looks like from our back porch.


----------



## Dessye

SassySarah said:


> I'm so out of touch on what's new and available these day. I need something spiked, closed toe and no higher than 120 in my collection. Any suggestions ladies? TIA!


 
Metal Nodo 120 

It's the Pigalle version of the LP Metal Nodo...


----------



## SassySarah

Dessye said:


> Metal Nodo 120
> 
> It's the Pigalle version of the LP Metal Nodo...



I must research this!  On another note, my SA found a pair of Harletty boots from the sale still in inventory.  Any idea how the calf runs in these?  I'm worried they won't work but they do look like they have some room but I've only seen pics.


----------



## chanel*liz

So I have my UHG in 2 colors now - lady clou in the taupe and red!


----------



## jenayb

SassySarah said:


> I'm so out of touch on what's new and available these day.  I need something spiked, closed toe and no higher than 120 in my collection.  Any suggestions ladies?  TIA!



Hmm. Does it have to be SS12? 



BattyBugs said:


> How is Misto doing, LG?
> 
> It has been raining here for over 24 hours now (thank goodness). This is what it looks like from our back porch.



Oh, Little Bat. Your property is so amazingly gorgeous.  



SassySarah said:


> I must research this!  On another note, my SA found a pair of Harletty boots from the sale still in inventory.  Any idea how the calf runs in these?  I'm worried they won't work but they do look like they have some room but I've only seen pics.



Girl, just get them and return if they don't work out. I'd give my left bird leg for a pair. 

What size are they?


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> So I have my UHG in 2 colors now - lady clou in the taupe and red!





congrats! are you going to get them in gray too?


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> congrats! are you going to get them in gray too?



I have not seen the gray.. where is this??


----------



## PetitColibri

chanel*liz said:


> So I have my UHG in 2 colors now - lady clou in the taupe and red!



we need pics


----------



## SassySarah

*Jenay* No not at all!  Suggestions?


----------



## FlipDiver

New car time! 

Mercedes Benz C250, BMW 328i or Acura TSX? (sedan)


----------



## AEGIS

FlipDiver said:


> New car time!
> 
> Mercedes Benz C250, BMW 328i or Acura TSX? (sedan)



BMW!  i like beamers


----------



## Dessye

FlipDiver said:


> New car time!
> 
> Mercedes Benz C250, BMW 328i or Acura TSX? (sedan)



BMW 328i.  We'd be car twins


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> How is Misto doing, LG?
> 
> It has been raining here for over 24 hours now (thank goodness). This is what it looks like from our back porch.



Beautiful!  And it's green!! 



AEGIS said:


> 1 pound down
> a gazillion more to go







chanel*liz said:


> So I have my UHG in 2 colors now - lady clou in the taupe and red!



Yahoo!!!   There was an alba color too. Maybe that's what Aegis means?


----------



## FlipDiver

oops I forgot to add pics. What do you think would like nicer stepping out of wearing a pair of CLs?

Acura TSX





MB C250





BMW 328i


----------



## chanel*liz

FlipDiver said:
			
		

> oops I forgot to add pics. What do you think would like nicer stepping out of wearing a pair of CLs?
> 
> Acura TSX
> 
> MB C250
> 
> BMW 328i



Mercedes


----------



## Dessye

FlipDiver said:


> oops I forgot to add pics. What do you think would like nicer stepping out of wearing a pair of CLs?
> 
> Acura TSX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB C250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMW 328i



The Mercedes is very nice!


----------



## jamidee

FlipDiver said:
			
		

> New car time!
> 
> Mercedes Benz C250, BMW 328i or Acura TSX? (sedan)



Definitely BMW. Acura is like a nicer Honda. Blehhh.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

jamidee said:


> *Definitely BMW.*


----------



## SassySarah

I love my Acura.  I have owned BMW in the past and love the look, don't love all the mechanical problems.  No issues with my Acura.


----------



## Nolia

Benzzzzz


----------



## jamidee

SassySarah said:
			
		

> I love my Acura.  I have owned BMW in the past and love the look, don't love all the mechanical problems.  No issues with my Acura.



 I've heard that BMWs have plenty of mechanical issues. So Mercedes?! I like acuras and Lexus but I Usually feel the upgrade isn't worth the price difference but that's just my personal opinion. I drive a Toyota... What do I know?


----------



## chloe speaks

FlipDiver said:


> oops I forgot to add pics. What do you think would like nicer stepping out of wearing a pair of CLs?
> 
> Acura TSX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB C250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMW 328i


Personally the Benzzzz....I think ours goes well with my CLs (it's white though, not red )


----------



## FlipDiver

SassySarah said:


> I love my Acura.  I have owned BMW in the past and love the look, don't love all the mechanical problems.  No issues with my Acura.





chloe speaks said:


> Personally the Benzzzz....I think ours goes well with my CLs (it's white though, not red )





jamidee said:


> I've heard that BMWs have plenty of mechanical issues. So Mercedes?! I like acuras and Lexus but I Usually feel the upgrade isn't worth the price difference but that's just my personal opinion. I drive a Toyota... What do I know?



I absolutely love the way the MB looks, but I heard its maintenance and mech problems are even worse than BMW, and that Acura is super reliable and easy to maintain. 

What kind of Benz and/or BMWs do you guys have? Any problems with them?


----------



## samina

Bmw 328!!


----------



## shontel

I have the 2012 Mercedes C300 Sport Edition and I love love love love LOVE it!  I had the C280 previously and I LOVED it as well.  The main issue people have with Mercedes is the maintenance costs (i.e.- $150+ oil changes, $1000+ maintenance services, etc.)  However, I imagine you will have costly maintenance with BMW as well.  If cost is not an issue, I would highly recommend Mercedes.  Make sure you get a package which includes the blind spot assist--that's my fave add-on. 
HTH!


FlipDiver said:


> I absolutely love the way the MB looks, but I heard its maintenance and mech problems are even worse than BMW, and that Acura is super reliable and easy to maintain.
> 
> What kind of Benz and/or BMWs do you guys have? Any problems with them?


----------



## Belladiva79

The BMW is free maintenance. I have had a BMW and now have a MB, the mb maintenance is very pricey but the car is beautiful. The BMW is beautiful also but in a more sporty type of way. Depends what style your looking for....


----------



## AEGIS

FlipDiver said:


> I absolutely love the way the MB looks, but I heard its maintenance and mech problems are even worse than BMW, and that Acura is super reliable and easy to maintain.
> 
> What kind of Benz and/or BMWs do you guys have? Any problems with them?




i drive a honda and my dh an acura and yes, the acura is super easy to maintain.  honda's are very reliable so acura's tend to be as well


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Definitely BMW. Acura is like a nicer Honda. Blehhh.



That isn't even true. I'm guessing you've  never owned nor driven one.


----------



## jenayb

FlipDiver said:


> oops I forgot to add pics. What do you think would like nicer stepping out of wearing a pair of CLs?
> 
> Acura TSX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB C250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMW 328i



German engineering is incredibly fussy and expensive from a maintenance standpoint. Go with the Acura for sure, but I wouldn't do the TSX. Spend a few more dollars and get the TL. You'll be happy you did.


----------



## cts900

FLIP!!!!!

I like all three vehicles and would argue that you could not possibly go wrong.  My father-in-law was a BMW master mechanic for his entire career in Beverly Hills and as long as you keep up the standard maintenance, a BMW will last you a lifetime and the resale value is OFF THE HOOK.  When all is said and done, though...drive each and buy the one that FEELS the best.  These are all superior vehicles.  

btw, I drive a Honda.....Acura is a whole different beast.  Let's not generalize, sweet jami!


----------



## chanel*liz

I think what jamidee meant was Honda is to acura as toyota is to Lexus. But all 3 are gorgeous flip - my fav is Mercedes - but you would look hot getting out of any of the 3 with your CL's


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> I think what jamidee meant was Honda is to acura as toyota is to Lexus. But all 3 are gorgeous flip - my fav is Mercedes - but you would look hot getting out of any of the 3 with your CL's



this.  since there are so many Honda parts in an Acura

i think of Acura as an undercover luxury vehicle, like a bag with no monogram. since many tend to overlook Acura's.

again i love ours--it was a wedding present from my parents--and it was my first fancy car....even though i ride around in my ill civic coupe now 

...which according to that guy is a faux pas. girls who wear CLs shouldn't drive Honda's.  douchlord


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> this.  since there are so many Honda parts in an Acura
> 
> i think of Acura as an undercover luxury vehicle, like a bag with no monogram. since many tend to overlook Acura's.
> 
> again i love ours--it was a wedding present from my parents--and it was my first fancy car....even though i ride around in my ill civic coupe now
> 
> ...which according to that guy is a faux pas. girls who wear CLs shouldn't drive Honda's.  douchlord




Wow. What a great present!

I agree that Acuras totally fly under the radar in terms of being considered luxury vehicles, which is part of the reason I wanted one. For $50k, my TL has more options than comparably priced BMWs, Audis, Benzos, etc. And I would be willing to bet my Japanese car will outlast most German vehicles.  

I can totally appreciate Acura drivers, as it's typically not a crowd who buys for status.


----------



## FlipDiver

Thanks for all the input everyone! CTS, you're right, I guess in the end it'll end up being whatever feels awesome when I go for a test drive


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Wow. What a great present!
> 
> I agree that Acuras totally fly under the radar in terms of being considered luxury vehicles, which is part of the reason I wanted one. For $50k, my TL has more options than comparably priced BMWs, Audis, Benzos, etc. And I would be willing to bet my Japanese car will outlast most German vehicles.
> 
> I can totally appreciate Acura drivers, as it's typically not a crowd who buys for status.




lol i got it bc they didn't have to pay for my wedding...they were very appreciative knowing their daughter and her taste


----------



## AEGIS

FlipDiver said:


> Thanks for all the input everyone! CTS, you're right, I guess in the end it'll end up being whatever feels awesome when I go for a test drive




...you are cute either way. whatever you get...i am sure you'll look amazing


----------



## jenayb

FlipDiver said:


> Thanks for all the input everyone! CTS, you're right, I guess in the end it'll end up being whatever feels awesome when I go for a test drive



Post pics!!!



AEGIS said:


> lol i got it bc they didn't have to pay for my wedding...they were very appreciative knowing their daughter and her taste


----------



## CMP86

I love my Honda! The only way I will ever be able to afford anything nicer than that is if I buy them used and several years old.

Bling, can you believe our babies are almost a year?! Happy 9 months to your little man!


----------



## 05_sincere

jenaywins said:


> German engineering is incredibly fussy and expensive from a maintenance standpoint. Go with the Acura for sure, but I wouldn't do the TSX. Spend a few more dollars and get the TL. You'll be happy you did.



I"m with Jenay on this one, in the past five years I have owned a BMW 325i Coupe and a Mercedes R350, the maintenance on the MB was the worse very expensive, however if you do go this route make sure you have a very good warranty and extended warranty program. My warranty deductible was $100.00 for non-preventative maintenance but I was tired of all the issues and waiting on parts from Germany, not to mention I purchased the first model year of this car, major problems.  I love the new Acura's.  But I also miss my BMW I don't think the service issues were less expensive.


----------



## SassySarah

I had  BMW brand new 328 xi 2007 since it was brand new and before its 50,000 mile warranty had run out I had so many issues.  It's not the fact that warranty covered them it was the time and pain of it.  One being the water pump burst as I was on the highway no warning and engine overheated and out of nowhere stalled.  Again, on a busy highway.  Luckily I got onto the shoulder just in time but still very scary to sit there with cars zipping by at over 80 mph and waiting for a tow and waiting for a way home.    There were  other smaller issues here and there that seemed to need to be in the shop every few months as well, this one sticks out in my mind.

What did it for me was just after my warranty ran out about 52,000 miles I got locked in my car (car automatically locks when you start it) because the motor that controls the automatic locks DIED.  Luckily at least I was home when I realized I was trapped.  There are no "knobs" to pull out in the car as they're all internal.  I had to climb out my window and onto my garage floor, this is not an easy task.  BMW wanted me to pay the over $2,000 to pay for this part since it was out of warranty and I refused. I had researched this was a common problem with BMW but they wouldn't acknowledge it.  Out of good will they replaced it for free when I brought up the research I had done.  After it was fixed I drove to the Acura dealer to trade it in!  Beautiful car but not reliable and not worth the hassle in my world.


----------



## SassySarah

jenaywins said:


> That isn't even true. I'm guessing you've  never owned nor driven one.



Agreed!


----------



## chloe speaks

FlipDiver said:


> I absolutely love the way the MB looks, but I heard its maintenance and mech problems are even worse than BMW, and that Acura is super reliable and easy to maintain.
> 
> What kind of Benz and/or BMWs do you guys have? Any problems with them?



Our MB has been a dream to drive/own. Previously both DH and I owned Hondas (a while ago  as we've both lived in NYC for some time now). No problems at ALL - safe, beautiful solid state and handles beautifully on open road. This was DH's commute car for a hellish 4 hr daily commute last year. He put 30,000 miles on that car in 8 months in all kinds of weather and never had one problem. We did alot of homework, _each person's criteria is different_ - *for us key issues were safety and resaleability*. When we decided on a car, it was a bit more than we wanted to pay but we couldn't find a used one that wanted in time, so we bought new - MB resaleability is crazy good, and DH's father was a mechanic and DH is a bit of motorhead (his other car is a Oldsmobile 'musclecar' LOL)

The service to support those things is also amazing, if you do run into problems...lol, they send someone to pick up our car for each maintenance! However, I would read exactly what you're getting as far as service warranty because after the first year, it can be expensive. Also, I agree that the way the car feels to you when you test drive will be very important. Your choices are all very hot cars that I'm sure will love to take you and your CLs out again, and again 

We have the next series up (the Family Sedan  that fits little DD)


----------



## Dessye

^^^
Nice!


----------



## FlipDiver

SassySarah said:


> I had  BMW brand new 328 xi 2007 since it was brand new and before its 50,000 mile warranty had run out I had so many issues.  It's not the fact that warranty covered them it was the time and pain of it.  One being the water pump burst as I was on the highway no warning and engine overheated and out of nowhere stalled.  Again, on a busy highway.  Luckily I got onto the shoulder just in time but still very scary to sit there with cars zipping by at over 80 mph and waiting for a tow and waiting for a way home.    There were  other smaller issues here and there that seemed to need to be in the shop every few months as well, this one sticks out in my mind.
> 
> What did it for me was just after my warranty ran out about 52,000 miles I got locked in my car (car automatically locks when you start it) because the motor that controls the automatic locks DIED.  Luckily at least I was home when I realized I was trapped.  There are no "knobs" to pull out in the car as they're all internal. * I had to climb out my window and onto my garage floor,* this is not an easy task.  BMW wanted me to pay the over $2,000 to pay for this part since it was out of warranty and I refused. I had researched this was a common problem with BMW but they wouldn't acknowledge it.  Out of good will they replaced it for free when I brought up the research I had done.  After it was fixed I drove to the Acura dealer to trade it in!  Beautiful car but not reliable and not worth the hassle in my world.



Wow, getting locked in your car and having to climb out the window? That is awful!

Whatever I end up getting will probably be a lease since my husband and I go through new cars constantly, so hopefully our lease term will be up before we have to deal with any long term maintenance problems.

Keep the info coming guys! It's super helpful. I must say however, I stopped by the Benz dealer and test drove the C300 (I was looking looking at the C250 but the 300 was more easily available to test drive). It was gorgeous...


----------



## shontel

Exactly! That's exactly how I ended up with my C300! Trust me, you will love it, Flip!  



FlipDiver said:


> Wow, getting locked in your car and having to climb out the window? That is awful!
> 
> Whatever I end up getting will probably be a lease since my husband and I go through new cars constantly, so hopefully our lease term will be up before we have to deal with any long term maintenance problems.
> 
> Keep the info coming guys! It's super helpful. I must say however, I stopped by the Benz dealer and test drove the C300 (I was looking looking at the C250 but the 300 was more easily available to test drive). It was gorgeous...


----------



## beagly911

Oh, I'm so envious that you all can drive such great cars!  With my work I have to be able to get through anything, sleet, snow, rain, dark of night...darn I sound like USPS haha!!!   I'm driving a reliable SUV, which I can't trade in anytime soon since I work for a local gov't - nuff said!  Flip I'm going to live through you and your car buying experience!  I wish you the best of luck and I know that you will love whatever you get (although I have heard that MB maint and service can be pricy depending on where you live)  Have fun and enjoy trying EVERY make, model, add on, extra etc that is offered!  I regret not getting heated seats on my last car...I lived in Colorado at the time - what the H**l was I thinking????? Good Luck!!


----------



## AEGIS

...don't wanna go workout


----------



## SassySarah

FlipDiver said:


> Wow, getting locked in your car and having to climb out the window? That is awful!
> 
> Whatever I end up getting will probably be a lease since my husband and I go through new cars constantly, so hopefully our lease term will be up before we have to deal with any long term maintenance problems.
> 
> Keep the info coming guys! It's super helpful. I must say however, I stopped by the Benz dealer and test drove the C300 (I was looking looking at the C250 but the 300 was more easily available to test drive). It was gorgeous...



Yes, it's not as easy as Dukes of Hazzard made it look believe me!


----------



## SassySarah

AEGIS said:


> ...don't wanna go workout



The hardest part is getting there.  And after you do it you'll feel soooo much better!  What's your workout routine?


----------



## AEGIS

SassySarah said:


> The hardest part is getting there.  And after you do it you'll feel soooo much better!  What's your workout routine?





oh im going  i have no excuse when the elliptical is in the next room.i was all set to workout and then my dh called me and now i don't want to get up.

i don't have a routine...my trainer just joined the army and im completely thrown off...i just try to workout 5xs a week....a 4 mile run at least one day


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> oh im going  i have no excuse when the elliptical is in the next room.i was all set to workout and then my dh called me and now i don't want to get up.
> 
> i don't have a routine...my trainer just joined the army and im completely thrown off...i just try to workout 5xs a week....a 4 mile run at least one day




wow girl.. kudos to you! i can't even remember the last time i worked out


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> wow girl.. kudos to you! i can't even remember the last time i worked out





if i had your figure i wouldn't workout either


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> ...don't wanna go workout



you and me both... I've been sick with sinus junk so I haven't worked out in FARRRR too long and I just don't wanna!


----------



## jenayb

chloe speaks said:


> Our MB has been a dream to drive/own. Previously both DH and I owned Hondas (a while ago  as we've both lived in NYC for some time now). No problems at ALL - safe, beautiful solid state and handles beautifully on open road. This was DH's commute car for a hellish 4 hr daily commute last year. He put 30,000 miles on that car in 8 months in all kinds of weather and never had one problem. We did alot of homework, _each person's criteria is different_ - *for us key issues were safety and resaleability*. When we decided on a car, it was a bit more than we wanted to pay but we couldn't find a used one that wanted in time, so we bought new - MB resaleability is crazy good, and DH's father was a mechanic and DH is a bit of motorhead (his other car is a Oldsmobile 'musclecar' LOL)
> 
> The service to support those things is also amazing, if you do run into problems...lol, they send someone to pick up our car for each maintenance! However, I would read exactly what you're getting as far as service warranty because after the first year, it can be expensive. Also, I agree that the way the car feels to you when you test drive will be very important. Your choices are all very hot cars that I'm sure will love to take you and your CLs out again, and again
> 
> We have the next series up (the Family Sedan  that fits little DD)


 
Gorgeous vehicle!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamidee

I need a shoe to get signed... I can't choose! There aren't any Bianca 120mm... Any suggestions? Preferably not outrageously expensive and I don't like any of the anniversary shoes.


----------



## shontel

You and me both!  I was thinking something atleast 120, maybe LPs or Pigalles or Asteroids (depending on how they look on my feet).



jamidee said:


> I need a shoe to get signed... I can't choose! There aren't any Bianca 120mm... Any suggestions? Preferably not outrageously expensive and I don't like any of the anniversary shoes.


----------



## jamidee

shontel said:


> You and me both!  I was thinking something atleast 120, maybe LPs or Pigalles or Asteroids (depending on how they look on my feet).


if you try on the asteroid...take a pic for me!


----------



## jamidee

shontel said:


> You and me both!  I was thinking something atleast 120, maybe LPs or Pigalles or Asteroids (depending on how they look on my feet).


maybe something in mandarin red?? my problem is I don't like anything over 140mm so no Daffs for me.


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> maybe something in mandarin red?? my problem is I don't like anything over 140mm so no Daffs for me.


 
Mandarin Red Bianca 120mm is next on my list.


----------



## PeepToe

jamidee said:


> maybe something in mandarin red?? my problem is I don't like anything over 140mm so no Daffs for me.


Are you going to a signing? Im hoping to grab the Asteroid this weekend if it fits when I get there for the signing


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Mandarin Red Bianca 120mm is next on my list.


 This is why I'm having such a hard time!! I can't find bianca 120mm at ANY of the boutiques!! Otherwise, the decision would be made. Do you know if anyone has any!?


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Mandarin Red Bianca 120mm is next on my list.



Just called Dallas and they said no us store is getting mandarin red Bianca. So that's out. Is it available overseas? 

They do have it in the new simple. So thts an option.


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> This is why I'm having such a hard time!! I can't find bianca 120mm at ANY of the boutiques!! Otherwise, the decision would be made. Do you know if anyone has any!?


 
Barneys.  

Let me know if you need an SA who has em........


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Barneys.
> 
> Let me know if you need an SA who has em........



 Why can't we just bring shoes that are new to get signed at a boutique. I don't want to purchase anything from a boutique because I don't like ANY! I'd take a mandarin red bianca over a new simple any day.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Barneys.
> 
> Let me know if you need an SA who has em........



But I might take you up on that mandarin red bianca havin' SA...


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Barneys.
> 
> Let me know if you need an SA who has em........



I'm going to want that SA info! I'm gettin those mandarin Bianca's


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I'm going to want that SA info! I'm gettin those mandarin Bianca's





i am trying to get my pair of red louboutins!postpics. it should look great on your skin tone.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i am trying to get my pair of red louboutins!postpics. it should look great on your skin tone.



I hope so. They are kind of warm and I'm pretty yellow... Might bring out the jaundice in my skin tone. But I'll probably keep them regardless just cause they are amazeballs!


----------



## shontel

Here are pics of the asteroids from Saks Bal Harbour.  Alejandro Jimenez, my dearest SA, called me because these came in today.  They also have the black patent on black suede. 















jamidee said:


> if you try on the asteroid...take a pic for me!


----------



## AEGIS

it looks ok  from far away


----------



## shontel

Sorry about the pics.  I took them on my phone.  Saks only has one python carnavale in all of of their stores and its a size 38 (I need a 38.5).  So... I dunno what to do.


----------



## jamidee

shontel said:
			
		

> Here are pics of the asteroids from Saks Bal Harbour.  Alejandro Jimenez, my dearest SA, called me because these came in today.  They also have the black patent on black suede.



When I saw the stock photo of these I gasped in horror, but you make them look good! Gonna get them? 

Btw, what other new spring styles did u spy??

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## shontel

I haven't made up my mind on the asteroids yet. I don't LOVE them at the $1600 price tag.  

I do, however, LOVE the carnaval python lady peeps.  Part of me is thinking I may get lucky and a 38.5 will pop up in those.

I saw quite a few of the new styles.  I don't know the names though :shame: ... There were a couple new-style maggies including a sante fe maggie, trash no 299s, lady max, the sandal with python interwoven in the straps (meteorita?), a shoe that looked like a mix between the lady corset and exagona but with more straps and nude patent.   



jamidee said:


> When I saw the stock photo of these I gasped in horror, but you make them look good! Gonna get them?
> 
> Btw, what other new spring styles did u spy??
> 
> Thanks for the pics!


----------



## shontel

Also, the spiked/studded marissa boots.


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> it looks ok  from far away



 yeah..


----------



## shontel

I didn't see the ones in your avatar, chanel.


chanel*liz said:


> yeah..


----------



## chanel*liz

shontel said:


> I didn't see the ones in your avatar, chanel.



The pink and zebra are pretty wild !!! 

I dont think I could rock those, but you could!   

i love the ones in my avatar but don't think I could ever wear them


----------



## chanel*liz

shontel said:


> I haven't made up my mind on the asteroids yet. I don't LOVE them at the $1600 price tag.
> 
> I do, however, LOVE the carnaval python lady peeps.  Part of me is thinking I may get lucky and a 38.5 will pop up in those.
> 
> I saw quite a few of the new styles.  I don't know the names though :shame: ... There were a couple new-style maggies including a sante fe maggie, trash no 299s, lady max, the sandal with python interwoven in the straps (meteorita?), a shoe that looked like a mix between the lady corset and exagona but with more straps and nude patent.



LOVE the carnival lady peeps! i have them and they are so fun. they go with everything too


----------



## shontel

Yeah, and the two cost the same amount.  Thats what gets me.  I like the idea of having more python.  I think the Asteroids look more weird from the front than the side.  I like that the asteroids are crazy/different...but they may be a little too crazy -- and I think I'd be a bit crazy to get them at that price point.  I dunno...



chanel*liz said:


> LOVE the carnival lady peeps! i have them and they are so fun. they go with everything too


----------



## KaGordy

Has anyone noticed a price difference between Saks and other websites on CLs? I am looking at the same pair on Saks.com and Bergdorfs.com and Saks is $170 more!!


----------



## shontel

I thought there was a major price difference on one pair of shoes, but then thought I may have been mistaken.  Even the asteroids, for some reason I thought they were $1395.  But at Saks they are $1595.



KaGordy said:


> Has anyone noticed a price difference between Saks and other websites on CLs? I am looking at the same pair on Saks.com and Bergdorfs.com and Saks is $170 more!!


----------



## chanel*liz

shontel said:


> Yeah, and the two cost the same amount.  Thats what gets me.  I like the idea of having more python.  I think the Asteroids look more weird from the front than the side.  I like that the asteroids are crazy/different...but they may be a little too crazy -- and I think I'd be a bit crazy to get them at that price point.  I dunno...



Def think you should get python lady peep - still fun but more wearable. I think it's worth it to see if asteroid goes on sale


----------



## shontel

Agreed. 

Now, just gotta find the python lady peep! 


chanel*liz said:


> Def think you should get python lady peep - still fun but more wearable. I think it's worth it to see if asteroid goes on sale


----------



## jamidee

shontel said:
			
		

> Agreed.
> 
> Now, just gotta find the python lady peep!



Do you think it's too redundant to get carnival pigalle since I have the batik?


----------



## shontel

jamidee said:
			
		

> Do you think it's too redundant to get carnival pigalle since I have the batik?



I don't. But I may be biased because I'll buy the same shoe in different colors and fabrics if I love the shoe.


----------



## jenayb

KaGordy said:


> Has anyone noticed a price difference between Saks and other websites on CLs? I am looking at the same pair on Saks.com and Bergdorfs.com and Saks is $170 more!!



There have always been price differences among different retailers for whatever reason.  



jamidee said:


> Do you think it's too redundant to get carnival pigalle since I have the batik?



Um. Is this a serious question!?!?


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Do you think it's too redundant to get carnival pigalle since I have the batik?



they're similar but kinda different.  carnivale is like paint splatters but batik is handpainted flowers. 

and since one is on a dark python and the other light, it could look different enough


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> they're similar but kinda different.  carnivale is like paint splatters but batik is handpainted flowers.
> 
> and since one is on a dark python and the other light, it could look different enough



My kinda girl... Reason it away!!! Now if I can just find one in a 39!


----------



## AEGIS

i love this blazer

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alexander-W...CSA_WC_Suits&hash=item2c61065e4d#ht_668wt_952


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i love this blazer
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alexander-Wang-Hot-Pink-Cut-out-Jacket-Blazer-Open-Back-Size-0-/190606368333?pt=US_CSA_WC_Suits&hash=item2c61065e4d#ht_668wt_952



OMG! That is so effin HOTT! Please tell me you are getting this!? I WISH I could wear this!


----------



## 318Platinum

Will Msr. Louboutin come to the Dallas Boutique for signing? If so, what are the details? I would LOVE to be there!


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> OMG! That is so effin HOTT! Please tell me you are getting this!? I WISH I could wear this!





i have backfat   but it would look great with my new Brian Atwood's


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> i have backfat   but it would look great with my new Brian Atwood's



Hunni !! I know what you mean. i just have fat, period!! LOL. Yes, your Brian Atwoods!!!! They are so Delicious!!! TDF!!! I saw you post them, but I forgot to comment on them! The color blocking is amazing on them! I know you will rock the mess out of them! They would look divine with that blazer! You could wear a black tank under it. That would be hott!!


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i love this blazer
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alexander-Wang-Hot-Pink-Cut-out-Jacket-Blazer-Open-Back-Size-0-/190606368333?pt=US_CSA_WC_Suits&hash=item2c61065e4d#ht_668wt_952



I want it now


----------



## soleilbrun

AEGIS said:


> i have backfat  *but it would look great with my new Brian Atwood's*


 
The first thing that popped in my head! Are you putting in an offer?


----------



## bling*lover

CMP86 said:


> I love my Honda! The only way I will ever be able to afford anything nicer than that is if I buy them used and several years old.
> 
> Bling, can you believe our babies are almost a year?! Happy 9 months to your little man!


 

Crazy isn't it!! Happy nine months to your gorgeous little man aswell! Time flies by way too fast! I said I didn't want to do it again but i'm seriously thinking about it. I'm a gluten for punishment. It's all worth it though! Will you be having another baby?


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> I want it now



get it!



soleilbrun said:


> The first thing that popped in my head! Are you putting in an offer?




idk yet...i do love it though...might be a later purchase.


----------



## heiress-ox

Wish me luck ladies, tomorrow I am going to try and hunt down a pair of the Gold Glitter Maggies in a 41.5 - I know I'm so late & it's probably such a long shot, but trying never hurt anyone, right? 



AEGIS said:


> i love this blazer
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alexander-W...CSA_WC_Suits&hash=item2c61065e4d#ht_668wt_952



this blazer is so HOT, please get it!!


----------



## CMP86

bling*lover said:


> Crazy isn't it!! Happy nine months to your gorgeous little man aswell! Time flies by way too fast! I said I didn't want to do it again but i'm seriously thinking about it. I'm a gluten for punishment. It's all worth it though! Will you be having another baby?


We will most likely will be having at least one more. I want to make sure that Edmund gets through his second surgery and recovered before we even think about having another.So that will be about 6 months from now at least.


----------



## chanel*liz

ok.. i have taupe and red lady clou now.. and i see black lady clou in my size on ebay. should i complete the trio?


----------



## PeepToe

chanel*liz said:
			
		

> ok.. i have taupe and red lady clou now.. and i see black lady clou in my size on ebay. should i complete the trio?



Yes!!!


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> ok.. i have taupe and red lady clou now.. and i see black lady clou in my size on ebay. should i complete the trio?






if you love it enough


----------



## samina

It's snowing in London!!!


----------



## Dessye

^^^ I heard!  Heathrow canceled many flights!  Is it really cold there too?  I hear you guys are getting the freeze from Russia...  Poor eastern Europe.


----------



## Dessye

heiress-ox said:


> Wish me luck ladies, tomorrow I am going to try and hunt down a pair of the Gold Glitter Maggies in a 41.5 - I know I'm so late & it's probably such a long shot, but trying never hurt anyone, right?
> 
> this blazer is so HOT, please get it!!



As of yesterday, there was a 140 in size 41 on mytheresa.com.  Don't know if you could make it work.

ETA:  I just checked.  It's gone.


----------



## samina

It's very very cold lots n lots of snow my sister was out in the garden making a snowman!!


----------



## heiress-ox

Dessye said:


> As of yesterday, there was a 140 in size 41 on mytheresa.com.  Don't know if you could make it work.
> 
> ETA:  I just checked.  It's gone.



Thanks so much *Dessye*  I actually just found them on Saks website - I don't know why I didn't think to look there before


----------



## jenayb

samina said:


> It's very very cold lots n lots of snow my sister was out in the garden making a snowman!!



I'm so jealous. Our winter is basically over in Arizona.


----------



## shontel

Me too! I really wanna wear my CL boots.  But it hasn't dropped below 75 all year (except for 2 friggin days and my boots were at the darn cobbler on those days)! I promise, if it gets below 70 even if only for 3 hours, I am wearing my boots!



jenaywins said:


> I'm so jealous. Our winter is basically over in Arizona.





samina said:


> It's very very cold lots n lots of snow my sister was out in the garden making a snowman!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I am so far behind. First, I was painting walls & now I have a house full of company, including my son. He is home on leave for two weeks...so nice!


----------



## AEGIS

my linesister had the most amazing zara tshirt on today...i need it...apparently it was on sale..but she sent me the code so i can look it up...swagger jacking


----------



## Dessye

heiress-ox said:


> Thanks so much *Dessye*  I actually just found them on Saks website - I don't know why I didn't think to look there before


----------



## samina

shontel said:


> Me too! I really wanna wear my CL boots.  But it hasn't dropped below 75 all year (except for 2 friggin days and my boots were at the darn cobbler on those days)! I promise, if it gets below 70 even if only for 3 hours, I am wearing my boots!



I don't have any CL boots it's on my list for next Fall I  the new simple botta in suede!


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> I am so far behind. First, I was painting walls & now I have a house full of company, including my son. He is home on leave for two weeks...so nice!


 
That's great to her that your son is home!  Enjoy your time with him!


----------



## shontel

Sooooooooo...what should I wear tonight to meet Monsieur?  Dressy? Casual? Funky?


----------



## jamidee

samina said:


> It's very very cold lots n lots of snow my sister was out in the garden making a snowman!!


I'm so jealous... It's been 70 degrees here all winter.


----------



## Dessye

shontel said:


> Sooooooooo...what should I wear tonight to meet Monsieur? Dressy? Casual? Funky?


  I say dressy! or smart-casual!

I'm soooo envious of you!


----------



## AEGIS

shontel said:


> Sooooooooo...what should I wear tonight to meet Monsieur?  Dressy? Casual? Funky?




fierce.  first figure out what shoes.


----------



## jamidee

shontel said:
			
		

> Sooooooooo...what should I wear tonight to meet Monsieur?  Dressy? Casual? Funky?



Well... Cls?


----------



## chanel*liz

what should i do to pad my leopard maggies? they are a full half size too big


----------



## chelle0216

Can someone please help me! :cry: I bought a CL shoes on ebay..and it might be fake..


----------



## chelle0216

It's my first time buying one..and I should have known better..Can someone please help me..  sniff sniff..It looks real in the picture but when I got it today..I am torn because of the bad quality..So, it makes me think that this is not a real CL shoes..I paid $650 for them.. Thanks ladies!


----------



## skislope15

I went to mexico to escape our crappy weather and i only got 1 nice day there, the rest it was raining overcast and cold...and i came home with strep throat fml


----------



## skislope15

chelle0216 said:


> It's my first time buying one..and I should have known better..Can someone please help me..  sniff sniff..It looks real in the picture but when I got it today..I am torn because of the bad quality..So, it makes me think that this is not a real CL shoes..I paid $650 for them.. Thanks ladies!



Post them in the authentication thread you'll find out right away


----------



## skislope15

chanel*liz said:


> what should i do to pad my leopard maggies? they are a full half size too big



Put a heel grip in back and one those gel non slip things in the front it should help


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> I went to mexico to escape our crappy weather and i only got 1 nice day there, the rest it was raining overcast and cold...and i came home with strep throat fml





You escaped the snow only to leave to a tropical paradise... from he*l!??!


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> You escaped the snow only to leave to a tropical paradise... from he*l!??!



Yeah seriously was...dh missed the flight out, they lost my transportation ticket to the hotel....there was zero shopping there....it was the worst trip ever....cabo in a few weeks better go alot better


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> Yeah seriously was...dh missed the flight out, they lost my transportation ticket to the hotel....there was zero shopping there....it was the worst trip ever....cabo in a few weeks better go alot better



Um. I'll text you but... We will be in Vegas later this month. Meet us there?


----------



## shontel

Dessye said:


> I say dressy! or smart-casual!
> 
> I'm soooo envious of you!





AEGIS said:


> fierce.  first figure out what shoes.





jamidee said:


> Well... Cls?



Thanks girls!! I went with  a mix of fierce-dressy!!! I wore my 3 Fibbias! 

Monsieur Louboutin....   man oh man... he  is so nice and just great!  

I posted pics in my reveal thread (last page). 

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ushes-shh-dont-tell-my-husband-728399-17.html

What a great night!!!!!!!!


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> Um. I'll text you but... We will be in Vegas later this month. Meet us there?


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


>



Um. Texting.


----------



## Dessye

skislope15 said:


> I went to mexico to escape our crappy weather and i only got 1 nice day there, the rest it was raining overcast and cold...and i came home with strep throat fml



Aw, that completely sucks...ush:  Well, Cabo should be much better!!  Hope your throat feels better soon.


----------



## samina

It's sooo cold so to cheer up I've been emailing the London boutiques for a platform style CL....I came home with something exotic!!


----------



## shontel

samina said:


> It's sooo cold so to cheer up I've been emailing the London boutiques for a platform style CL....I came home with something exotic!!


----------



## shontel

They're baaaaaacccckkkkk!!! Our fave pair of ebay-relist-reject Loubies. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...92968?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4ab3cc5628


----------



## jenayb

shontel said:


> They're baaaaaacccckkkkk!!! Our fave pair of ebay-relist-reject Loubies.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...92968?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4ab3cc5628


 
Not my size!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## CMP86

shontel said:


> They're baaaaaacccckkkkk!!! Our fave pair of ebay-relist-reject Loubies.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...92968?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4ab3cc5628


Holy crap those are in bad shape.


----------



## shontel

jenaywins said:


> Not my size!?!?!?!?!?!?


 
No worries, hun.  You can stretch them!


----------



## shontel

CMP86 said:


> Holy crap those are in bad shape.


 
Bad shape? Nah. :okay: Those are just "scuffs and nicks."  That's just the eel which "makes the material and color more textured."


----------



## CMP86

shontel said:


> Bad shape? Nah. :okay: Those are just "scuffs and nicks."  That's just the eel which "makes the material and color more textured."


 Yeah, sure it does!


----------



## chloe speaks

Is the seller on CRACK? $300 starting bid  (and here I am obsessing over what starting price to sell my current downsize!)


----------



## samina

Omg does the seller really think someone is crazy enough to buy them


----------



## samina

shontel said:


>



Some python carnivals came home with me they are soooo pretty!!


----------



## DariaD

shontel said:


> They're baaaaaacccckkkkk!!! Our fave pair of ebay-relist-reject Loubies.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...92968?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4ab3cc5628



I swear, every time the seller re-lists them I feel some kind of biased happiness 
Good to know someone lives in a fairytale where everything is possible. Even to sell those for $300 or higher.


----------



## Jönathan

Man those are pretty rough! 

Lovingly worn??? It makes me wonder about her shoes that she just likes. 


They look more like a $30 DIY Strass project to me?


----------



## soleilbrun

shontel said:


> They're baaaaaacccckkkkk!!! Our fave pair of ebay-relist-reject Loubies.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...92968?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4ab3cc5628


 
If at first you don't succeed... (try and try again) x 100!


----------



## shontel

samina said:


> Some python carnivals came home with me they are soooo pretty!!


 
Ooooooohhhhh!! You got em!!!


----------



## AEGIS

not shoe related but i ran my fastest time ever!! im really proud of myself.

plan 'get it right and tight for the summer' is in full effect!


----------



## gymangel812

AEGIS said:


> not shoe related but i ran my fastest time ever!! im really proud of myself.
> 
> plan 'get it right and tight for the summer' is in full effect!


ooh congrats!!! i just got a treadmill and am doing couch to 5k. it was rough yesterday LOL but in my defense i did it longer than the 20 mins recommended (45 min with warmup).


----------



## shontel

AEGIS said:


> not shoe related but i ran my fastest time ever!! im really proud of myself.
> 
> plan 'get it right and tight for the summer' is in full effect!


 

Kanye's work out plan?


----------



## AEGIS

gymangel812 said:


> ooh congrats!!! i just got a treadmill and am doing couch to 5k. it was rough yesterday LOL but in my defense i did it longer than the 20 mins recommended (45 min with warmup).




congrats!






shontel said:


> Kanye's work out plan?



you know it!


----------



## DariaD

AEGIS said:


> not shoe related but i ran my fastest time ever!! im really proud of myself.
> 
> plan 'get it right and tight for the summer' is in full effect!



Congrats, you are doing great!

I am doing Insanity program now and when I read something like this it really inspires me and gives my weak willpower some boost and motivation


----------



## AEGIS

DariaD said:


> Congrats, you are doing great!
> 
> I am doing Insanity program now and when I read something like this it really inspires me and gives my weak willpower some boost and motivation



congrats!  my back gave out twice doing insanity i couldn't walk for weeks. terrible.

i wish we could have a CL Ladies and workout thread.

i am also insanely tired due to the jog. im in class and i want to fall asleep

i need to workout for 23 minutes when i get home.  i try to do an hour a day.


----------



## Myla

shontel said:


> Bad shape? Nah. :okay: Those are just "scuffs and nicks."  That's just the eel which "makes the material and color more textured."


Yeah I think those are nicks, just invest in some good shoe/ leather cream and polish- that will take it out.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> not shoe related but i ran my fastest time ever!! im really proud of myself.
> 
> plan 'get it right and tight for the summer' is in full effect!



you go girl!!


----------



## dbeth

chanel*liz said:


> what should i do to pad my leopard maggies? they are a full half size too big



Liz--try the Dr. Scholls gel insole & gel foot pad together. Target sells them. It should help a ton. I tried this with my lady peep gold spikes ( that I had to sell) and it worked some, but they were more than a 1/2 size to big. 



chelle0216 said:


> Can someone please help me! :cry: I bought a CL shoes on ebay..and it might be fake..


 
Post pics in the authenticity thread. Make sure you read how they want it done though-- they want certain angles of the shoes.



shontel said:


> They're baaaaaacccckkkkk!!! Our fave pair of ebay-relist-reject Loubies.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...92968?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4ab3cc5628



  god those are so gross. 



samina said:


> Omg does the seller really think someone is crazy enough to buy them



 That is what makes it so hilarious!!! :lolots:




AEGIS said:


> not shoe related but i ran my fastest time ever!! im really proud of myself.
> 
> plan 'get it right and tight for the summer' is in full effect!



Right & tight     Get it!!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> not shoe related but i ran my fastest time ever!! im really proud of myself.
> 
> plan 'get it right and tight for the summer' is in full effect!


 Way to go AEGIS!!!  Awesome!!


----------



## beagly911

Darn it lost out on the HL but started looking in my closet and found a couple of things I haven't been able to wear for a while (at least 5 years)...how awesome is it to find things in you closet that are in style and fit again because of weight loss...woohoo  Now to find the perfect shirt to go with the skirt and my CL's for dinner tonight!!


----------



## samina

shontel said:


> Ooooooohhhhh!! You got em!!!



Shontel - yup got them they are a very special pair!!!


----------



## samina

:cry: OMG - Im sooo upset I dropped my iphone in the bathroom and now its waterlogged...

I feel like a massive part of me has been taken away - all my contacts, links phone numbers everything was on it  
:censor::censor::censor::censor:


----------



## shontel

I've just received my first death threat. Opposing counsel called to warn us that his client, who just lost his case to us, threatened the life & safety of me and my senior partner. SN: Plaintiff suffers from paranoid schizophrenia.


----------



## bprimuslevy

shontel said:
			
		

> I've just received my first death threat. Opposing counsel called to warn us that his client, who just lost his case to us, threatened the life & safety of me and my senior partner. SN: Plaintiff suffers from paranoid schizophrenia.



Is the law firm going to provide protection for you and the Senior Partner?


----------



## 05_sincere

samina said:


> :cry: OMG - Im sooo upset I dropped my iphone in the bathroom and now its waterlogged...
> 
> I feel like a massive part of me has been taken away - all my contacts, links phone numbers everything was on it
> :censor::censor::censor::censor:



Quick trick do not try to turn it on and place it in a bag of rice, it will soak up the water.


----------



## skislope15

05_sincere said:


> Quick trick do not try to turn it on and place it in a bag of rice, it will soak up the water.



Yes the rice works...pull the battery and immerse it in rice


----------



## anniethecat

shontel said:


> I've just received my first death threat. Opposing counsel called to warn us that his client, who just lost his case to us, threatened the life & safety of me and my senior partner. SN: Plaintiff suffers from paranoid schizophrenia.


 
 So what happens next?


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> Yes the rice works...pull the battery and immerse it in rice



Such an obvious Blackberry user, *J*. You cannot pull the battery out of an iPhone.


----------



## AEGIS

rolandoooooooooooooooooooooo come to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## AEGIS

shontel said:


> I've just received my first death threat. Opposing counsel called to warn us that his client, who just lost his case to us, threatened the life & safety of me and my senior partner. SN: Plaintiff suffers from paranoid schizophrenia.





omg! do you carry a taser or mase?


----------



## shontel

shontel said:


> I've just received my first death threat. Opposing counsel called to warn us that his client, who just lost his case to us, threatened the life & safety of me and my senior partner. SN: Plaintiff suffers from paranoid schizophrenia.


 


bprimuslevy said:


> Is the law firm going to provide protection for you and the Senior Partner?


 


anniethecat said:


> So what happens next?


 


AEGIS said:


> omg! do you carry a taser or mase?


 
Thanks for the concern girls! My firm has notified building management and forwarded pictures of the plaintiff to all staff & security personnel. If anyone sees him, they have orders to immediately call the police. In the meantime, I stay prayered up! Take That Sore Loser!!


----------



## soleilbrun

shontel said:


> I've just received my first death threat. Opposing counsel called to warn us that his client, who just lost his case to us, threatened the life & safety of me and my senior partner. SN: Plaintiff suffers from paranoid schizophrenia.


 
Why is he such a sore loser?  Did you recup the price of your shoes or does he have to close up shop and resort to prostitution to pay the damages?  I hope it's the latter with such a reaction from him.  
Be safe and aware! 
Congratulations on winning your case!


----------



## BattyBugs

Stay safe, Shontel!

I have been MIA due to the houseful of family (my Son is home on leave from the Air Force until tomorrow morning). My parents were going to head home today, but my Mom is in the hospital looking at heart surgery. I'm taking my iPad and will try to get caught up.


----------



## shontel

soleilbrun said:


> Why is he such a sore loser? Did you recup the price of your shoes or does he have to close up shop and resort to prostitution to pay the damages? I hope it's the latter with such a reaction from him.
> Be safe and aware!
> Congratulations on winning your case!


 
LOL!! Thanks hunny! This isn't my Balota case though.  (The Balota case is to be noticed for trial sometime in April).


----------



## skislope15

oopsy



jenaywins said:


> Such an obvious Blackberry user, *J*. You cannot pull the battery out of an iPhone.


----------



## samina

05_sincere said:


> Quick trick do not try to turn it on and place it in a bag of rice, it will soak up the water.



Thanks! It's been in the rice for a day and a half - but it wont connect to itunes now


----------



## NANI1972

samina said:


> Thanks! It's been in the rice for a day and a half - but it wont connect to itunes now



You can try taking the iphone apart and using a hair dryer on low to dry it out. Although I must warn you taking one apart is slightly difficult. Try searching on youtube for some suggestions.


----------



## samina

NANI1972 said:


> You can try taking the iphone apart and using a hair dryer on low to dry it out. Although I must warn you taking one apart is slightly difficult. Try searching on youtube for some suggestions.



Nani - I tried the hairdryer yesterday and packed it in silican gel packs - hoping that will help - had to cheer myself up and tried on lots of peeptoes and higher heels Im loving the yolanda! Its bad to buy shoes when ur feeling down but I just couldnt help it!
I came home with a mandarin red piou piou... no pics till my iphone gets fixed. It matches the colourblock dress i posted a few days ago...doing the sock trick for the narrow toebox as I type...


----------



## samina

shontel said:


> Thanks for the concern girls! My firm has notified building management and forwarded pictures of the plaintiff to all staff & security personnel. If anyone sees him, they have orders to immediately call the police. In the meantime, I stay prayered up! Take That Sore Loser!!



Shontel - OMG stay safe - hope ur well - how are you coping???!


----------



## jamidee

shontel said:
			
		

> LOL!! Thanks hunny! This isn't my Balota case though.  (The Balota case is to be noticed for trial sometime in April).



I thought it was the balota case as well... I was thinking... Shontel! Girl! What were you thinkin using a cobbler with paranoid schizophrenia in the first place


----------



## AEGIS

i saw my B atwood shoes in an embossed rose gold python on sale.  might replace the gold maggie.  it's soo much cheaper


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i saw my B atwood shoes in an embossed rose gold python on sale.  might replace the gold maggie.  it's soo much cheaper



I'm getting nervous that the metal nodo won't make the sale. I saw they sold out online... why are people paying those ridic prices!! Stop!!! K... There's my daily rant.


----------



## shontel

samina said:


> Shontel - OMG stay safe - hope ur well - how are you coping???!


 
Thanks hun! I'm fine. Really. My office is in a bank building and I go in and out through a gated employee's-only garage.  Then, my condo is gated and I go in and out through a residents'-only garage.  So, the plaintiff would have to find me on the street to get me.


----------



## shontel

jamidee said:


> I thought it was the balota case as well... I was thinking... Shontel! Girl! What were you thinkin using a cobbler with paranoid schizophrenia in the first place


 
Girl no! That would be on me! I've decided to use good old faithful shoe cobbler in Boca--although its so far from me in Miami, because I am too nervous about using another cobbler after the Balota case.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I'm getting nervous that the metal nodo won't make the sale. I saw they sold out online... why are people paying those ridic prices!! Stop!!! K... There's my daily rant.





sigh.  he will keep raising those prices


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:
			
		

> sigh.  he will keep raising those prices



Sadly, I agree, AEGIS. I am already looking into other designers. The main reason I stuck with CL this long is because it's the only designer I know for a fact that I can fit most styles. I Love love LOVE his shoes, but at the same time, I need to wake up and smell the coffee when I'm being ripped off, you know. He's my Catch-22. That's the best way to put it.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

shontel said:
			
		

> I've just received my first death threat. Opposing counsel called to warn us that his client, who just lost his case to us, threatened the life & safety of me and my senior partner. SN: Plaintiff suffers from paranoid schizophrenia.



Yeesh that's extreme! I'm sure you'll be fine but whatever the original issue was I commend you for being brave enough to take it to court! And glad it ended in your favour!


----------



## samina

NANI1972 said:


> You can try taking the iphone apart and using a hair dryer on low to dry it out. Although I must warn you taking one apart is slightly difficult. Try searching on youtube for some suggestions.



Update on my iPhone - I used the gel packs and it's dried out the water but having error messages when trying to restore settings.
My younger brother took pity on me and gave me his iPhone as he has exams coming up and "will distract him from studying"..
Have loaded up the tpf app wohoo can now post pics using the iPhone yaay

Big massive  to my bro


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I'm getting nervous that the metal nodo won't make the sale. I saw they sold out online... why are people paying those ridic prices!! Stop!!! K... There's my daily rant.




oo will they be your wedding shoes?


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> oo will they be your wedding shoes?




I could justify the price then... I haven't gotten that far... I can't decide on colors so I don't know. I've always thought I would wear something strassed.  Maybe something blue and strassed...


----------



## soleilbrun

Am I the only one who checks *bay religiously and thinks hot diggity dog, my shoe popped up!! Only to find out that it is a (filth, flarn, filth) ceramic tile I must admit that several times i was relieved 'cuz I had no money to purchase.


----------



## chilecorona

I'm laying bored in my hospital bed when my "indigestion" turned out to be necessary gallblader removal.   Today did NOT go as planned. I'll be on FB and TPF lurking about and killing time (I can't take anymore BRAVO TV or eBay purchases...). Post me some shoe porn medicine ladies!!!!!  TIA


----------



## dbeth

chilecorona said:


> I'm laying bored in my hospital bed when my "indigestion" turned out to be necessary gallblader removal.   Today did NOT go as planned. I'll be on FB and TPF lurking about and killing time (I can't take anymore BRAVO TV or eBay purchases...). Post me some shoe porn medicine ladies!!!!!  TIA





   Wishing you a fast recovery!! 

Have you heard of Nina Ricci?? Lady gaga wears her shoes. I don't think it's shoe porn, but I find her styles interesting, unique & bizarre! And I wonder how one even walks in some of her styles.


----------



## sassy lady J

chilecorona said:
			
		

> I'm laying bored in my hospital bed when my "indigestion" turned out to be necessary gallblader removal.   Today did NOT go as planned. I'll be on FB and TPF lurking about and killing time (I can't take anymore BRAVO TV or eBay purchases...). Post me some shoe porn medicine ladies!!!!!  TIA



Aww no shoe porn but well wishes to you!! 

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## skislope15

soleilbrun said:


> Am I the only one who checks *bay religiously and thinks hot diggity dog, my shoe popped up!! Only to find out that it is a (filth, flarn, filth) ceramic tile I must admit that several times i was relieved 'cuz I had no money to purchase.



I hate those ceramic tiles they throw me off everytime


----------



## skislope15

chilecorona said:


> I'm laying bored in my hospital bed when my "indigestion" turned out to be necessary gallblader removal.   Today did NOT go as planned. I'll be on FB and TPF lurking about and killing time (I can't take anymore BRAVO TV or eBay purchases...). Post me some shoe porn medicine ladies!!!!!  TIA



Best wishes for a speedy recovery! You should check out the kim kardashian thread under gossip, its always very entertaining


----------



## chilecorona

Thank you! Surgery went well.  No, I hadn't heard of her, but they are great shoes!



dbeth said:


> Wishing you a fast recovery!!
> 
> Have you heard of Nina Ricci?? Lady gaga wears her shoes. I don't think it's shoe porn, but I find her styles interesting, unique & bizarre! And I wonder how one even walks in some of her styles.


----------



## chilecorona

skislope15 said:


> Best wishes for a speedy recovery! You should check out the kim kardashian thread under gossip, its always very entertaining


 
Thank you! Surgery went well. I certainly will! The Kardashians where the last topic of conversation before I fell acutally, LOL!


----------



## blondieuk

sassy lady J said:
			
		

> Aww no shoe porn but well wishes to you!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Hope your ok darling, I spotted on another thread you've had a rough year. Lots of love from England x


----------



## chloe speaks

I feel it's been a LONG time since CL has released a red Pigalle.... 

there's a used pair for auction on eBay, and it's already 600 USD and there are still a few days left. since when is red not a classic???!


----------



## 318Platinum

Okay, does anyone know why some of the Leopard Daffodile Pony Hair print looks different than some of the other Daffodile Leopard prints? I have seen some that are fairly dark, with bolder, much more distinct prints, while some are very light, with almost no distinct print or pattern at all. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> Okay, does anyone know why some of the Leopard Daffodile Pony Hair print looks different than some of the other Daffodile Leopard prints? I have seen some that are fairly dark, with bolder, much more distinct prints, while some are very light, with almost no distinct print or pattern at all. Has anyone else noticed this?





pony hair can change w/seasons

like the first version of MB 150 mm leopard is different from the second version


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

So a CL box is selling on the bay UK for £51.... Does anyone else find this incredible? I know it's a special box but at the end of the day... It's a cardboard box! Am I missing the point somewhere?


----------



## AEGIS

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> So a CL box is selling on the bay UK for £51.... Does anyone else find this incredible? I know it's a special box but at the end of the day... It's a cardboard box! Am I missing the point somewhere?





girl i saw that and rolled my eyes.  those people are dummys


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

AEGIS said:
			
		

> girl i saw that and rolled my eyes.  those people are dummys



That's what I thought. I did bid £2 on it cos I could do with another one for my flats until i get my cliche shoe cabinet but when I saw the price rocket I just :lolots:


----------



## dbeth

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> So a CL box is selling on the bay UK for £51.... Does anyone else find this incredible? I know it's a special box but at the end of the day... It's a cardboard box! Am I missing the point somewhere?




  I didn't see that, but yeah, that is funny!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> So a CL box is selling on the bay UK for £51.... Does anyone else find this incredible? I know it's a special box but at the end of the day... It's a cardboard box! Am I missing the point somewhere?



someone trying to sell fake CL's might be interested in an authentic box.. maybe make it more convincing to an unsuspecting customer.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> someone trying to sell fake CL's might be interested in an authentic box.. maybe make it more convincing to an unsuspecting customer.



That's true .... Thats really low but I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## Doglover1610

So I had my first car accident since I got my license at the ripe old age of 23.

Driving to work, the car skids on the wet road. I ended up in some trees. Thankfully I was uninjured but my car was pretty damaged. I feel awful because we've had that car for almost 19 years without an accident. And it so happens that the Indigo/Purple Maggie I've been lusting after shows up on eBay in my size around the same time. Oh well, I will have to make do without them until I get my car fixed.


----------



## shontel

Doglover1610 said:


> So I had my first car accident since I got my license at the ripe old age of 23.
> 
> Driving to work, the car skids on the wet road. I ended up in some trees. Thankfully I was uninjured but my car was pretty damaged. I feel awful because we've had that car for almost 19 years without an accident. And it so happens that the Indigo/Purple Maggie I've been lusting after shows up on eBay in my size around the same time. Oh well, I will have to make do without them until I get my car fixed.



Oh no! That sux! I'm so sorry about your accident hun, but I am really happy that you are ok.  Thank God for that! Car repairs are nothing in comparison to body repairs. No worries about those Maggies either, they will for sure for sure pop up again.


----------



## AEGIS

Doglover1610 said:


> So I had my first car accident since I got my license at the ripe old age of 23.
> 
> Driving to work, the car skids on the wet road. I ended up in some trees. Thankfully I was uninjured but my car was pretty damaged. I feel awful because we've had that car for almost 19 years without an accident. And it so happens that the Indigo/Purple Maggie I've been lusting after shows up on eBay in my size around the same time. Oh well, I will have to make do without them until I get my car fixed.





glad to hear you're ok!


----------



## Doglover1610

shontel said:


> Oh no! That sux! I'm so sorry about your accident hun, but I am really happy that you are ok.  Thank God for that! Car repairs are nothing in comparison to body repairs. No worries about those Maggies either, they will for sure for sure pop up again.





AEGIS said:


> glad to hear you're ok!



Thank you both ladies  I was thankful I didn't hit anyone either - now THAT would have sucked big time!


----------



## samina

Doglover1610 said:
			
		

> So I had my first car accident since I got my license at the ripe old age of 23.
> 
> Driving to work, the car skids on the wet road. I ended up in some trees. Thankfully I was uninjured but my car was pretty damaged. I feel awful because we've had that car for almost 19 years without an accident. And it so happens that the Indigo/Purple Maggie I've been lusting after shows up on eBay in my size around the same time. Oh well, I will have to make do without them until I get my car fixed.



Oh noo sorry to hear about ur accident big hugs  how are you doing ? 
Cars can be replaced but as long as ur ok. Hope things work out and those maggies will defo b back ! They get relisted all the time xx


----------



## soleilbrun

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> That's what I thought. I did bid £2 on it cos I could do with another one for my flats until i get my cliche shoe cabinet but when I saw the price rocket I just :lolots:


 
There is box and dustbag exchange thread here. Never been but could be interesting for you if not cheaper.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Can you believe those chartreuse daffys sold for £256!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT?!!! I was so tempted but I think theyd be a bit small as my CL TTS is usually a 40 but HOLY COW what a steal!


----------



## blondieuk

Wow! I just hope it's not bought to try and flog a fake pair


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> pony hair can change w/seasons
> 
> like the first version of MB 150 mm leopard is different from the second version



See, I didn't know that. Thanks, *AEGIS*! I would really be lost without the wealth of knowledge you all have.


----------



## shoehoney202

Just joined and want to say hello!!! My latest pair of CL's    harperatthemerchant.com/productdetailsnew.asp?ProdText=Bianca&ProdID=1496&CatID=280&Offset=0


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

FINALLY, after a WHOLE MONTH of delay after delay the shoes I have been waiting on have arrived in the mail- dear mother (DM?) picked them up for me. Will post a reveal later on


----------



## skislope15

shoehoney202 said:


> Just joined and want to say hello!!! My latest pair of CL's harperatthemerchant.com/productdetailsnew.asp?ProdText=Bianca&ProdID=1496&CatID=280&Offset=0


 

congrats!!!


----------



## skislope15

Doglover1610 said:


> So I had my first car accident since I got my license at the ripe old age of 23.
> 
> Driving to work, the car skids on the wet road. I ended up in some trees. Thankfully I was uninjured but my car was pretty damaged. I feel awful because we've had that car for almost 19 years without an accident. And it so happens that the Indigo/Purple Maggie I've been lusting after shows up on eBay in my size around the same time. Oh well, I will have to make do without them until I get my car fixed.


 
glad your ok...you know your addicted to CL's when you turn a coversation about an accident into one about about shoes 

hopefully they'll still be around when your ready for them.


----------



## poppyseed

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Can you believe those chartreuse daffys sold for £256!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT?!!! I was so tempted but I think theyd be a bit small as my CL TTS is usually a 40 but HOLY COW what a steal!


 

Wow!! I had them in my watch list first but deleted them to avoid temptation since they were like 2 sizes too big. I would die for chartreusse suede!


----------



## chloe speaks

Doglover1610 said:


> So I had my first car accident since I got my license at the ripe old age of 23.
> 
> Driving to work, the car skids on the wet road. I ended up in some trees. Thankfully I was uninjured but my car was pretty damaged. I feel awful because we've had that car for almost 19 years without an accident. And it so happens that the Indigo/Purple Maggie I've been lusting after shows up on eBay in my size around the same time. Oh well, I will have to make do without them until I get my car fixed.



wow, i am glad that you are ok and that you are in a state where all you're worrying about is not getting your maggies . the way that this goes is...you will find another good deal OR you will find that something else pops up soon that you want even more!


----------



## xbli5s

Hey ladies, i hate to burst everyones bubbles, but can someone here please please please tell me if these are authentic or fake as soon as possible?! 

I got then in a huge sale at this place called The Room by The Hudson's bay, about a year ago, and now that i am looking back onto them, i am scared because i am a little convinced that they are fake!

Picture 1
Picture 2
Picture 3
Picture 4


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

You should ideally post in the "Authenticate this" thread but that being said they look authentic to me.




xbli5s said:


> Hey ladies, i hate to burst everyones bubbles, but can someone here please please please tell me if these are authentic or fake as soon as possible?!
> 
> I got then in a huge sale at this place called The Room by The Hudson's bay, about a year ago, and now that i am looking back onto them, i am scared because i am a little convinced that they are fake!
> 
> Picture 1
> Picture 2
> Picture 3
> Picture 4


----------



## AEGIS

xbli5s said:


> Hey ladies, i hate to burst everyones bubbles, but can someone here please please please tell me if these are authentic or fake as soon as possible?!
> 
> I got then in a huge sale at this place called The Room by The Hudson's bay, about a year ago, and now that i am looking back onto them, i am scared because i am a little convinced that they are fake!
> 
> Picture 1
> Picture 2
> Picture 3
> Picture 4





please post in authentication thread...but these are authentic IMO


----------



## xbli5s

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> You should ideally post in the "Authenticate this" thread but that being said they look authentic to me.



thank you so much. and yeah sorry about that. i couldnt find that thread anywhere until a couple of seconds ago.


----------



## chelle0216

Friendship over a pair of CL shoes!

 After having a baby 5 months ago, I really missed wearing my high heels and decided to have my fiance buy me couple loubies for my bday, Alti 140mm in nude and Bianca Black Patent in 140mm. 
Anyways, my fiance took me out for my bday and I was excited to post pics of my outfit and show off my alti 140mm nude on Facebook. The pics I posted on FB is posted here on purseforum. All of a sudden a week later I get a text from a so-called friend saying..she deleted me on FB because it's pathetic and vain for me to post sexy pictures of myself on facebook? Last time I recall I don't think there's a rule book on what mom's should wear. The fact that it's not even a bikini or an inappropriate outfit is what's frustrating and she also mentions that it was selfish for me to buy a $800 shoe? I got so mad I decided to buy a pair of Rolando to brighten up my day...Selfish? I think not..jealousy? I think soo...


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

chelle0216 said:
			
		

> Friendship over a pair of CL shoes!
> 
> After having a baby 5 months ago, I really missed wearing my high heels and decided to have my fiance buy me couple loubies for my bday, Alti 140mm in nude and Bianca Black Patent in 140mm.
> Anyways, my fiance took me out for my bday and I was excited to post pics of my outfit and show off my alti 140mm nude on Facebook. The pics I posted on FB is posted here on purseforum. All of a sudden a week later I get a text from a so-called friend saying..she deleted me on FB because it's pathetic and vain for me to post sexy pictures of myself on facebook? Last time I recall I don't think there's a rule book on what mom's should wear. The fact that it's not even a bikini or an inappropriate outfit is what's frustrating and she also mentions that it was selfish for me to buy a $800 shoe? I got so mad I decided to buy a pair of Rolando to brighten up my day...Selfish? I think not..jealousy? I think soo...



One word: whatever! Keep doing you and I'd you're "friend" can't be happy that you are doing well then she was never a friend anyway. No big loss!


----------



## soleilbrun

chelle0216 said:


> Friendship over a pair of CL shoes!
> 
> After having a baby 5 months ago, I really missed wearing my high heels and decided to have my fiance buy me couple loubies for my bday, Alti 140mm in nude and Bianca Black Patent in 140mm.
> Anyways, my fiance took me out for my bday and I was excited to post pics of my outfit and show off my alti 140mm nude on Facebook. The pics I posted on FB is posted here on purseforum. All of a sudden a week later I get a text from a so-called friend saying..she deleted me on FB because it's pathetic and vain for me to post sexy pictures of myself on facebook? Last time I recall I don't think there's a rule book on what mom's should wear. The fact that it's not even a bikini or an inappropriate outfit is what's frustrating and she also mentions that it was selfish for me to buy a $800 shoe? I got so mad I decided to buy a pair of Rolando to brighten up my day...Selfish? I think not..jealousy? I think soo...


 
Sorry to hear that. You earned the money and should spend it how you see fit. It is for the spending and if the shoes make you happy then buy them.  If she feels her "values" are the only valid ones then I forsee her deleting alot of people from her facebook. Keep on truckin' mamma and in some bad*ss shoes!


----------



## blondieuk

I once had a friend like this, clothes, men, friends. Everything caused her to fall out with me constantly For 10 yrs. i had to mske Up my designer clothes were fake, relationships were crap just so She didnt flip! Crazy sociopath , jealous, wicked girl. Lucky she is out my life and I think the same for you even though it doesn't feel too great right now. Hope this helps x

Hope this helps x


----------



## blondieuk

Didn't mean to double up on my hope! Must not type sleepy! X


----------



## soleilbrun

I'm having a moment of doubt.  I recently re-homed my bianca 140. A tad bit too small but even though they hurt I'd wear them anyway.  I found a different pair in the same color, marron glace (my closest nude). The doubt is that I let go a pair of sexy bianca 140 for miss boxe 100. I suppose they can be sexy. Can they? Or are they just different? Different is ok too, I suppose.
It reminds me of the time my mom boyfriend sold his porche 944 and bought a volvo. I thought of boy, this is the beggining of the end!  I hope I'm not beggining my end.

Just a thought


----------



## anniethecat

So...need opinions.  If I already have the amythyste python HP's are the purple lizzie VP's too similiar?  I love the VP's but don't know if I "need" them since I have the HP's.


----------



## chelle0216

blondieuk said:


> I once had a friend like this, clothes, men, friends. Everything caused her to fall out with me constantly For 10 yrs. i had to mske Up my designer clothes were fake, relationships were crap just so She didnt flip! Crazy sociopath , jealous, wicked girl. Lucky she is out my life and I think the same for you even though it doesn't feel too great right now. Hope this helps x
> 
> Hope this helps x


Yes, it seems that way actually. She seems to be jealous of everything but I told her I could careless how you spent your money as long as you're happy. I just can't understand how some people can be so judgmental..and they just can't accept that everything is going great for you and they just can't be happy for you. It's sad..that you had to lie to them about your stuff being fake..A true friend shouldn't really care how you spend your money..


----------



## chelle0216

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> One word: whatever! Keep doing you and I'd you're "friend" can't be happy that you are doing well then she was never a friend anyway. No big loss!




Yup! It's definitely no big loss for me..If she can't be happy for me then there's really nothing that I can do. Thanks Loubiwhirl..


----------



## chelle0216

soleilbrun said:


> Sorry to hear that. You earned the money and should spend it how you see fit. It is for the spending and if the shoes make you happy then buy them.  If she feels her "values" are the only valid ones then I forsee her deleting alot of people from her facebook. Keep on truckin' mamma and in some bad*ss shoes!




Thanks Soleilbrun! I sure will! I normally don't care what people say to me but since she was my so-called friend it just bothered me being called those names. But, I am not going to stop wearing my loubies just cause she doesn't like them.. You can't please everyone.


----------



## skislope15

The Room does sell authntic CLs, congrats on your pampas



xbli5s said:


> Hey ladies, i hate to burst everyones bubbles, but can someone here please please please tell me if these are authentic or fake as soon as possible?!
> 
> I got then in a huge sale at this place called The Room by The Hudson's bay, about a year ago, and now that i am looking back onto them, i am scared because i am a little convinced that they are fake!
> 
> Picture 1
> Picture 2
> Picture 3
> Picture 4


----------



## skislope15

Both are gorgeous but i agree they are very similar to each other



anniethecat said:


> So...need opinions.  If I already have the amythyste python HP's are the purple lizzie VP's too similiar?  I love the VP's but don't know if I "need" them since I have the HP's.


----------



## blondieuk

chelle0216 said:


> Yes, it seems that way actually. She seems to be jealous of everything but I told her I could careless how you spent your money as long as you're happy. I just can't understand how some people can be so judgmental..and they just can't accept that everything is going great for you and they just can't be happy for you. It's sad..that you had to lie to them about your stuff being fake..A true friend shouldn't really care how you spend your money..



She was a delicate girl with no friends and stopped me from having friends through jealousy. Crazy girl who i felt sorry for and ended up screwing up everything for me but I always forgave her. She fell out with me because she thought my ex proposed! Lots of other strange things but I'm not her full time carer anymore! She now knows that enough is enough and I have blocked her on FB, Twitter, Whatsapp, etc. She cannot find me and I am happy for it to be that way. I hope that it doesn't continue to upset you, you are not in the wrong. This is 'her stuff' and her insecurities, nothing to do with you at all honey. Have you heard anymore from her? I bet she feels quite silly and might be embarrassed about it all xxx


----------



## AEGIS

anniethecat said:


> So...need opinions.  If I already have the amythyste python HP's are the purple lizzie VP's too similiar?  I love the VP's but don't know if I "need" them since I have the HP's.



yes too similar imo


----------



## chelle0216

blondieuk said:


> She was a delicate girl with no friends and stopped me from having friends through jealousy. Crazy girl who i felt sorry for and ended up screwing up everything for me but I always forgave her. She fell out with me because she thought my ex proposed! Lots of other strange things but I'm not her full time carer anymore! She now knows that enough is enough and I have blocked her on FB, Twitter, Whatsapp, etc. She cannot find me and I am happy for it to be that way. I hope that it doesn't continue to upset you, you are not in the wrong. This is 'her stuff' and her insecurities, nothing to do with you at all honey. Have you heard anymore from her? I bet she feels quite silly and might be embarrassed about it all xxx




That sounds a lot like her because she actually didn't like the fact that I was hanging around with another friend who I actually had a lot more in common with. The problem is she's never been out of Dubois, Pennsylvania ( it's a small town) and I grew up in California and moved to NY and then ended up here because my fiance found a job in this small town. So, I wear what I wear. 

She tried calling me several times and told me that life is too short and she doesn't want to be enemies..I txtd her back and I said I don't want to be enemies but I just refuse to hang out with people who brings me down and since life is too short I have to avoid those type of people. She apologized and all. But, I think I was better off not having a friend like that.


----------



## jamidee

blondieuk said:


> She was a delicate girl with no friends and stopped me from having friends through jealousy. Crazy girl who i felt sorry for and ended up screwing up everything for me but I always forgave her. She fell out with me because she thought my ex proposed! Lots of other strange things but I'm not her full time carer anymore! She now knows that enough is enough and I have blocked her on FB, Twitter, Whatsapp, etc. She cannot find me and I am happy for it to be that way. I hope that it doesn't continue to upset you, you are not in the wrong. This is 'her stuff' and her insecurities, nothing to do with you at all honey. Have you heard anymore from her? I bet she feels quite silly and might be embarrassed about it all xxx



Wouldn't that suck if she found TPF!?!??!


----------



## jamidee

chelle0216 said:


> That sounds a lot like her because she actually didn't like the fact that I was hanging around with another friend who I actually had a lot more in common with. The problem is she's never been out of Dubois, Pennsylvania ( it's a small town) and I grew up in California and moved to NY and then ended up here because my fiance found a job in this small town. So, I wear what I wear.
> 
> She tried calling me several times and told me that life is too short and she doesn't want to be enemies..I txtd her back and I said I don't want to be enemies but I just refuse to hang out with people who brings me down and since life is too short I have to avoid those type of people. She apologized and all. But, I think I was better off not having a friend like that.



I agree!


----------



## dbeth

chelle0216 said:


> Friendship over a pair of CL shoes!
> 
> After having a baby 5 months ago, I really missed wearing my high heels and decided to have my fiance buy me couple loubies for my bday, Alti 140mm in nude and Bianca Black Patent in 140mm.
> Anyways, my fiance took me out for my bday and I was excited to post pics of my outfit and show off my alti 140mm nude on Facebook. The pics I posted on FB is posted here on purseforum. All of a sudden a week later I get a text from a so-called friend saying..she deleted me on FB because it's pathetic and vain for me to post sexy pictures of myself on facebook? Last time I recall I don't think there's a rule book on what mom's should wear. The fact that it's not even a bikini or an inappropriate outfit is what's frustrating and she also mentions that it was selfish for me to buy a $800 shoe? I got so mad I decided to buy a pair of Rolando to brighten up my day...Selfish? I think not..jealousy? I think soo...



  I know you are sad (& I would be too) but she just did both of you a favor. You don't need a friend like that---it's to much stress.  And yes, absolutely jealous. 

  I'm sorry, I know it hurts that she did that.





soleilbrun said:


> Sorry to hear that. You earned the money and should spend it how you see fit. It is for the spending and if the shoes make you happy then buy them.  If she feels her "values" are the only valid ones then I forsee her deleting alot of people from her facebook. Keep on truckin' mamma and in some bad*ss shoes!







anniethecat said:


> So...need opinions.  If I already have the amythyste python HP's are the purple lizzie VP's too similiar?  I love the VP's but don't know if I "need" them since I have the HP's.



I might have a different opinion............I have not seen the VP lizard in person, but aren't the skins two different color purples?? I think they may be, so no, I don't think they are similar. I say own both.


----------



## chelle0216

dbeth said:


> I know you are sad (& I would be too) but she just did both of you a favor. You don't need a friend like that---it's to much stress.  And yes, absolutely jealous.
> 
> I'm sorry, I know it hurts that she did that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have a different opinion............I have not seen the VP lizard in person, but aren't the skins two different color purples?? I think they may be, so no, I don't think they are similar. I say own both.


Awwww thanks Dbeth! Yes, you're absolutely right. I don't need someone who's going to put down and give me stress. I have a lot of friends it's just that they all live away from me..  Thanks for the hugs..


----------



## Louger

I chanced upon 3 pairs of CL shoes at a consignment shop. Two of the pairs come with boxes. One pair - an electric blue pair has a picture of the shoes (the polaroid picture kind) stuck on the outside of the box. Since I have not bought a CL pair from the store but wish to own one, do CL shoes/ boxes come that way? I am curious because the other box does not have any polaroid picture of the shoes stuck  on it ... or do you think it is just the original owner who took a picture of the shoes?


----------



## gymangel812

Louger said:


> I chanced upon 3 pairs of CL shoes at a consignment shop. Two of the pairs come with boxes. One pair - an electric blue pair has a picture of the shoes (the polaroid picture kind) stuck on the outside of the box. Since I have not bought a CL pair from the store but wish to own one, do CL shoes/ boxes come that way? I am curious because the other box does not have any polaroid picture of the shoes stuck  on it ... or do you think it is just the original owner who took a picture of the shoes?


they don't come like that. it was the original owner doing it. good way to organize though


----------



## Louger

gymangel812 said:


> they don't come like that. it was the original owner doing it. good way to organize though


Thank you for your reply. When I looked at it, I was actually hoping the boxes would have pictures because like you said, its a good way to organize. I was wondering though if it was fake shoes with a fake box... but then again, yes- the owner could simply just have stuck it in there.


----------



## heiress-ox

So excited, I will be receiving a bonus check in the mail in the next few weeks, so that means new CL time  

I'm just not sure if I should buy one special pair or two more sensible pairs to add to my collection.. Decisions, decisions


----------



## jamidee

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> So excited, I will be receiving a bonus check in the mail in the next few weeks, so that means new CL time
> 
> I'm just not sure if I should buy one special pair or two more sensible pairs to add to my collection.. Decisions, decisions



I always go one special pair because in the long run they make me happier


----------



## samina

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> So excited, I will be receiving a bonus check in the mail in the next few weeks, so that means new CL time
> 
> I'm just not sure if I should buy one special pair or two more sensible pairs to add to my collection.. Decisions, decisions



Two pairs ! Twice the joy hehee ps congrats on the bonus


----------



## AEGIS

heiress-ox said:


> So excited, I will be receiving a bonus check in the mail in the next few weeks, so that means new CL time
> 
> I'm just not sure if I should buy one special pair or two more sensible pairs to add to my collection.. Decisions, decisions



sometimes you need practical pairs as much as you don't want to admit it


----------



## heiress-ox

samina said:


> Two pairs ! Twice the joy hehee ps congrats on the bonus


Thank you! I know my greedy self is excited at the prospect of having two haha!



jamidee said:


> I always go one special pair because in the long run they make me happier


That's my thought, every time I see them I do swoon, but then my practical head takes over!



AEGIS said:


> sometimes you need practical pairs as much as you don't want to admit it


Definitely agree, I do need a 100mm shoe in my life, and that way I would be getting a pair of 140s and 100's in one swoop! Plus, I'm sure another super special pair will come along with the next release that I can get!


----------



## Clooky001

Hi ladies, hope your all well?  Has anyone on here got the turquoise/cork asteroid?  I'm thinking of getting them again but I just don't know! :/


----------



## blondieuk

chelle0216 said:


> That sounds a lot like her because she actually didn't like the fact that I was hanging around with another friend who I actually had a lot more in common with. The problem is she's never been out of Dubois, Pennsylvania ( it's a small town) and I grew up in California and moved to NY and then ended up here because my fiance found a job in this small town. So, I wear what I wear.
> 
> She tried calling me several times and told me that life is too short and she doesn't want to be enemies..I txtd her back and I said I don't want to be enemies but I just refuse to hang out with people who brings me down and since life is too short I have to avoid those type of people. She apologized and all. But, I think I was better off not having a friend like that.



So pleased for you! Yes they sounds CRAZILY SIMILAR! Sorry for late reply. Well done you, its really hard to break a friendship when one is apologising but if they cause you more strife than good its a great decision ! xxx


----------



## BattyBugs

Popping in to say hi now that the chaos is finally winding down. My Mom spent 9 days in the hospital and another week of follow-ups. They haven't even been home a week and now one of my SILs had to have emergency gall bladder and appendix surgery. I'm going to try to get back here now that the house is family free.


----------



## dbeth

heiress-ox said:


> So excited, I will be receiving a bonus check in the mail in the next few weeks, so that means new CL time
> 
> I'm just not sure if I should buy one special pair or two more sensible pairs to add to my collection.. Decisions, decisions




I vote one special pair.  Even though you may not get to wear them much, just imagine the joy it will bring you by looking at them daily!!


----------



## dbeth

BattyBugs said:


> Popping in to say hi now that the chaos is finally winding down. My Mom spent 9 days in the hospital and another week of follow-ups. They haven't even been home a week and now one of my SILs had to have emergency gall bladder and appendix surgery. I'm going to try to get back here now that the house is family free.


----------



## imelda74

compulsive said:


> I swear I have the worst luck wearing rubberbands for my braces. I always swallow them!


 
I know you wrote this two years ago and probably have them off by now but i had the same problem.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

dbeth said:


> I vote one special pair.  Even though you may not get to wear them much, just imagine the joy it will bring you by looking at them daily!!



Actually thats very true I agree!!


----------



## jamidee

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Actually thats very true I agree!!


I concur!!


----------



## dbeth

My special pair one day will be a strassed shoe. Can not wait, although it's going to be a helluva long wait!!


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:


> My special pair one day will be a strassed shoe. Can not wait, although it's going to be a helluva long wait!!


Whatcha waitin' for ?


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> Whatcha waitin' for ?



Oh, I don't know yet!   I am just dreaming of a strassed shoe that I will get one day. I prefer the style to be Banane, Lady Peep or HP. I like Miss Clichy too, but not sure how it would look strassed.


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:


> Oh, I don't know yet!   I am just dreaming of a strassed shoe that I will get one day. I prefer the style to be Banane, Lady Peep or HP. I like Miss Clichy too, but not sure how it would look strassed.


 I saw a miss clichy strassed somewhere with all jet black crystals. It was a stunner. I have the strassed piggie, but I don't know what other style or color I want. But, I definitely want one...eventually!


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> I saw a miss clichy strassed somewhere with all jet black crystals. It was a stunner. I have the strassed piggie, but I don't know what other style or color I want. But, I definitely want one...eventually!



That does sound gorgeous!! But it won't be black since I have the G. Zanotti's. Maybe a silver tone or AB. 

You have strassed Piggies?! Omg---how fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:
			
		

> That does sound gorgeous!! But it won't be black since I have the G. Zanotti's. Maybe a silver tone or AB.
> 
> You have strassed Piggies?! Omg---how fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yeap! They are! Volcano strassed piggies!


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> Yeap! They are! Volcano strassed piggies!




OOooooo! Volcano is my 2nd favorite!!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

dbeth said:


> Oh, I don't know yet!  I am just dreaming of a strassed shoe that I will get one day. I prefer the style to be Banane, Lady Peep or HP. I like Miss Clichy too, but not sure how it would look strassed.


 
Strassed miss clichy... WIN. When I imagined it in my minds eye my heart did a flip flop I really love this style and theyre so cute on! Ugh still mad I had to part with my bordeaux 150s but they were too big... But Im picturing them in a dark strass.. Meridian maybe


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> Popping in to say hi now that the chaos is finally winding down. My Mom spent 9 days in the hospital and another week of follow-ups. They haven't even been home a week and now one of my SILs had to have emergency gall bladder and appendix surgery. I'm going to try to get back here now that the house is family free.



Sorry to hear about all this   Enjoy the guest-free house! 

Also popping in to say hi to everyone.  Haven't been around much at all lately - vacation did wonders for my CL obsession!


----------



## heiress-ox

Dessye said:


> Sorry to hear about all this   Enjoy the guest-free house!
> 
> Also popping in to say hi to everyone.  Haven't been around much at all lately - vacation did wonders for my CL obsession!



Glad you had a good vacation! Does this mean we can expect a reveal in your collection thread soon  



dbeth said:


> I vote one special pair.  Even though you may not get to wear them much, just imagine the joy it will bring you by looking at them daily!!



So true, my heart even flutters thinking about them!! One day, I will work up to a strass pair, but I have other cravings to satisfy first!


----------



## dbeth

heiress-ox said:


> Glad you had a good vacation! Does this mean we can expect a reveal in your collection thread soon
> 
> 
> 
> So true, my heart even flutters thinking about them!! One day, I will work up to a strass pair, but I have other cravings to satisfy first!



Oh realllyyy?! So watcha cravin?!


----------



## Doglover1610

Ahhhh the depression!

So I emailed CL about the Nude Sexy 100.....turns out Madison has it, but the billing and shipping address must be the same  My billing is in Texas but my shipping is in the US Virgin Islands.

eBay stalking - RESUME!


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> Sorry to hear about all this   Enjoy the guest-free house!
> 
> Also popping in to say hi to everyone.  Haven't been around much at all lately - vacation did wonders for my CL obsession!



glad to see you here !
are you getting your Isolde soon ? can't wait to see your amazing mod pics !
you make me want every shoe


----------



## heiress-ox

Doglover1610 said:


> Ahhhh the depression!
> 
> So I emailed CL about the Nude Sexy 100.....turns out Madison has it, but the billing and shipping address must be the same  My billing is in Texas but my shipping is in the US Virgin Islands.
> 
> eBay stalking - RESUME!



I know, I live in Canada, but wanted a pair sent to the US (I live near the boarder) so I didn't have to pay ridiculous customs charges, but I couldn't! They suggested I temporarily change my billing address to the destination I wanted shipped to while they process the charge.. which I didn't bother with 

Does anyone know if all the boutiques have this same shipping/billing address policy?




dbeth said:


> Oh realllyyy?! So watcha cravin?!


I know they aren't all that popular here, but the Gold Glitter/Watersnake Maggies, I think they could almost even act as a nude-ish pair against my skintone.  However, my practical head is saying go with the Nude Bananes


----------



## AEGIS

heiress-ox said:


> I know, I live in Canada, but wanted a pair sent to the US (I live near the boarder) so I didn't have to pay ridiculous customs charges, but I couldn't! They suggested I temporarily change my billing address to the destination I wanted shipped to while they process the charge.. which I didn't bother with
> 
> Does anyone know if all the boutiques have this same shipping/billing address policy?
> 
> 
> 
> I know they aren't all that popular here, but the* Gold Glitter/Watersnake Maggies*, I think they could almost even act as a nude-ish pair against my skintone.  However, my practical head is saying go with the Nude Bananes




and i hope they stay that way so i can find them on sale


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> and i hope they stay that way so i can find them on sale



you're SO right - maybe I should patiently wait too! I don't know why I didn't think of that before


----------



## AEGIS

heiress-ox said:


> you're SO right - maybe I should patiently wait too! I don't know why I didn't think of that before




not harm in it--although i think i will try to get them before the sale...they're the only shoe i want from this season really--and they're watersnake so i kind of have a fear of getting a damaged pair.


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> not harm in it--although i think i will try to get them before the sale...they're the only shoe i want from this season really--and they're watersnake so i kind of have a fear of getting a damaged pair.



LOL, it's so nice to find someone else who loves them! That and the Nude Bananes (apparently they're seasonal) are the only two shoes I really want too! Plus I need something special in my collection! Fingers crossed we can both find them!


----------



## imelda74

Good afternoon/evening ladies...I was so excited..I found Clou Noueds in my size, 41ish but definitely NOT my price or color preference...oh well guess they will not be coming to my house.  
Hope all is well...


----------



## chanel*liz

imelda74 said:
			
		

> Good afternoon/evening ladies...I was so excited..I found Clou Noueds in my size, 41ish but definitely NOT my price or color preference...oh well guess they will not be coming to my house.
> Hope all is well...



I saw those too - 1699?? Ugh! Have been looking for a pair of these in black forever. Hope a pair turns up for us!


----------



## imelda74

chanel*liz said:


> I saw those too - 1699?? Ugh! Have been looking for a pair of these in black forever. Hope a pair turns up for us!


 
me too.  I dont recall them being that much new....I am not sure what color i am looking for but it isnt taupe.  

I have another mission.  I MUST have a pair of black patent Laponos in 42.


----------



## chanel*liz

imelda74 said:
			
		

> me too.  I dont recall them being that much new....I am not sure what color i am looking for but it isnt taupe.
> 
> I have another mission.  I MUST have a pair of black patent Laponos in 42.



Know exactly how it feels to Want to find that pair you want so bad!! Hope those Laponos turn up for you - will keep an eye out


----------



## Dessye

heiress-ox said:


> Glad you had a good vacation! Does this mean we can expect a reveal in your collection thread soon



No, when I meant the vacation cured my obsession, it means that I'm not obsessed about buying so many shoes anymore!  My wallet is so happy haha   I still have a few pairs on my list but no new ones added in a month *gasp*


----------



## Dessye

PetitColibri said:


> glad to see you here !
> are you getting your Isolde soon ? can't wait to see your amazing mod pics !
> you make me want every shoe



Aww you are so sweet, *N*!   Glad to be back -- now if I can only moderate the amount of time I spend on tPF that would be great! :giggles:


----------



## PetitColibri

Dessye said:


> Aww you are so sweet, *N*!   Glad to be back -- now if I can only moderate the amount of time I spend on tPF that would be great! :giggles:



ha ha ! wish I knew how to do that


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:
			
		

> Aww you are so sweet, N!   Glad to be back -- now if I can only moderate the amount of time I spend on tPF that would be great! :giggles:



Moderate?!? Tpf is my downtown... My destresser... If I took it away I'd have to start smoking crack or something and that's


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jamidee said:


> Moderate?!? Tpf is my downtown... My destresser... If I took it away I'd have to start smoking crack or something and that's


 
Yes, I'd rather be obsessed and addicted to tPF


----------



## jamidee

jamidee said:
			
		

> Moderate?!? Tpf is my downtown... My destresser... If I took it away I'd have to start smoking crack or something and that's



Downtime... Damn auto correct


----------



## skislope15

the authenticate this form moved? anyone else noticing this?


----------



## BattyBugs

I know what you mean, Dessye. I haven't added any new CLs to my collection for almost 2 months. Of course, putting new tires on my car (at almost $1,300) and having to pay to get the scratches I put in my DH's truck repaired, my wallet is empty.


----------



## PetitColibri

BattyBugs said:


> I know what you mean, Dessye. I haven't added any new CLs to my collection for almost 2 months. Of course, putting new tires on my car (at almost $1,300) and having to pay to get the scratches I put in my DH's truck repaired, my wallet is empty.



so sorry ! this sucks ! I have to buy new tires for my car too ! I hate this !


----------



## tracyama22

Hi everybody,

Does anyone know/ or could find out how much the CL Pigalle leopard python 120mm costs ?
Thanks alot

heels.shoerazzi.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Blake-Lively-Christian-Louboutin.jpg


----------



## samina

Hi there any news on when the online Europe ecomm site is going live... Was hoping it is in March but still no uodates


----------



## tracyama22

PetitColibri said:


> so sorry ! this sucks ! I have to buy new tires for my car too ! I hate this !


Hi,

Im new on here, but I am trying to find out how much the Christian louboutin pigalle leopard python 120mm costs ? 
http://shoerazzi.com/blake-lively-in-christian-louboutin-14/

Thanks for your help,
Tracy


----------



## manolomel9

318Platinum said:
			
		

> You're welcome, sweetie! See, I thought that I wasn't overreacting, but DH really feels bad because he is the one that rushed me out of there when I was trying to check them out before we left. He said he had so much faith in them because we heard NOTHING but great things about them, plus CL Boutique in Dallas HIGHLY RECOMMENDED them! I mean, they look really good on them, but The pictures say otherwise with the tinges that I pointed out. I am more upset about the Biancas than anything else, because I may already have lost a pair due to the patent leather being ripped around the edge of the stitching at the top front of the shoe, but I don't wear them that much. The weird thing is that I originally told them to ONLY Vibram the Biancas ONLY, just to see if I would like it or not. I highly doubt if there is anything that I can do, due to us picking them up on the 9th of July, which was last Saturday. I will just take this as a lesson learned, and I will have to now take photos of my shoes AT the place when I am dropping them off, which is really anal, but at least I took them there, and there is NOTHING anyone can say. Has your Vibram always been flawless and perfect? or is a knick here and there normal? Anything to make me feel a little better, lol



Wow, I am so sorry to hear about your shoes and living in Dallas, I now know to avoid Deno's.  Vibram should enhance the red soles, not ruin them!  If you are brave enough to try somewhere else I have taken several of my CLs to the Cobbler off Preston and Royal and they have never let me down.  I would recommend them!


----------



## skislope15

I think you will only find these on ebay now as they were from a past season unsure on the price they were sorry



tracyama22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im new on here, but I am trying to find out how much the Christian louboutin pigalle leopard python 120mm costs ?
> http://shoerazzi.com/blake-lively-in-christian-louboutin-14/
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> Tracy


----------



## BattyBugs

Anyone in the Dallas area going to the NM CL Anniversary preview next week? I am not buying, but I am certainly going to look.


----------



## 318Platinum

BattyBugs said:


> Anyone in the Dallas area going to the NM CL Anniversary preview next week? I am not buying, but I am certainly going to look.



OH MY GOODNESS!!!! Please what are the details!!? When? Where, ect!!


----------



## BattyBugs

It is at the Northpark Neiman's on the 15th, by invitation. The unveiling is at 10am and the actual party is from 1-2pm.


----------



## blueeyeskelli

tracyama22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im new on here, but I am trying to find out how much the Christian louboutin pigalle leopard python 120mm costs ?
> http://shoerazzi.com/blake-lively-in-christian-louboutin-14/
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> Tracy



there are a pair on the uk ebay at the moment


----------



## BattyBugs

BattyBugs said:


> It is at the Northpark Neiman's on the 15th, by invitation. The unveiling is at 10am and the actual party is from 1-2pm.


 
I double checked my invite. The party is from 1-3pm.


----------



## 318Platinum

BattyBugs said:


> I double checked my invite. The party is from 1-3pm.



I called and they told me no invite was required, and to get there by 10, if you are a hardcore Loubi shopper. Sadly, I won't be in D-Town until Friday night/Saturday morning and that is even if I am still going. I really need not buy anything else. Thanks for the info, *Batty*! Hopefully, I will be able to see the Isolde in person, if it isn't sold out.


----------



## beagly911

BattyBugs said:


> Anyone in the Dallas area going to the NM CL Anniversary preview next week? I am not buying, but I am certainly going to look.


Ohh so wish I could be there!!  Not only to meet you but to be a part of a great day!!!


----------



## Klauselkrog

noah8077 said:


> Ahh, maybe I can rejoin without feeling completely lost!  Hope everyone is having a great evening.



wish everybody a nice eve


----------



## Klauselkrog

heiress-ox said:


> Thank you! I know my greedy self is excited at the prospect of having two ha
> 
> That's my thought, every time I see them I do swoon, but then my practical head takes over!
> 
> 
> Definitely agree, I do need a 100mm shoe in my life, and that way I would be getting a pair of 140s and 100's in one swoop! Plus, I'm sure another super special pair will come along with the next release that I can get!



You can never have enough shoes


----------



## Klauselkrog

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Strassed miss clichy... WIN. When I imagined it in my minds eye my heart did a flip flop I really love this style and theyre so cute on! Ugh still mad I had to part with my bordeaux 150s but they were too big... But Im picturing them in a dark strass.. Meridian maybe



Well Done


----------



## Klauselkrog

jancedtif said:


> I missed y'all yesterday.
> 
> Hey ladies!



Same to you


----------



## BattyBugs

318Platinum said:


> I called and they told me no invite was required, and to get there by 10, if you are a hardcore Loubi shopper. Sadly, I won't be in D-Town until Friday night/Saturday morning and that is even if I am still going. I really need not buy anything else. Thanks for the info, *Batty*! Hopefully, I will be able to see the Isolde in person, if it isn't sold out.


 
I am going to try to get in early enough for the unveiling at 10am. I can always find something to do to kill time until the actual party starts in the afternoon. I won't be buying, but I'm hoping I can sneak a few pics.


----------



## shuzbabe

BattyBugs said:
			
		

> I am going to try to get in early enough for the unveiling at 10am. I can always find something to do to kill time until the actual party starts in the afternoon. I won't be buying, but I'm hoping I can sneak a few pics.



Please share your photo with us...we would love to see. Have fun!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Hey does anyone know whats the deal with selling on bonanza? I posted a pair there before and it said something about 24 hours delay but 3 days later it was still saying "this is just a preview" etc on the item page.... Apologies if this isnt the right place to post this question but any advice would be golden and much appreciated. TIA


----------



## jenayb

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Hey does anyone know whats the deal with selling on bonanza? I posted a pair there before and it said something about 24 hours delay but 3 days later it was still saying "this is just a preview" etc on the item page.... Apologies if this isnt the right place to post this question but any advice would be golden and much appreciated. TIA


 
You need to activate/update your booth.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jenaywins said:


> You need to activate/update your booth.



Lol I did like 5 times but they didnt become visible so in the end I deleted them. Just wanted to know before I try again


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

hi ladies, i haven't checked in here in such a long time! good to still see some names i recognize amidst so many new ones, *Dessye, Battybugs, jenay, beagly, CEC, skislope *

I went to a Louboutin event at Saks for the Capsule collection (yes, they are everywhere, it is so lame) but there was free champagne! So why not. It was so lackluster, they didn't even have the whole collection there! Like maybe 10 of the styles at best, and of course the one style I really wanted to see in person wasn't there (Isolde). They also made a big deal about how it was exclusive to them... styles weren't available anywhere... I broke the news to them that these styles have been on sale for months. Silly Saks SA's!

Also, I smiled today when my cleaning lady asked me what the red marks are on my wood floors that won't come off.  I told her I didn't even mind! Those scuffs are like loubie fairy dust stuck to the floor.


----------



## jenayb

LamborghiniGirl said:


> hi ladies, i haven't checked in here in such a long time! good to still see some names i recognize amidst so many new ones, *Dessye, Battybugs, jenay, beagly, CEC, skislope *
> 
> I went to a Louboutin event at Saks for the Capsule collection (yes, they are everywhere, it is so lame) but there was free champagne! So why not. It was so lackluster, they didn't even have the whole collection there! Like maybe 10 of the styles at best, and of course the one style I really wanted to see in person wasn't there (Isolde). They also made a big deal about how it was exclusive to them... styles weren't available anywhere... I broke the news to them that these styles have been on sale for months. Silly Saks SA's!
> 
> Also, I smiled today when my cleaning lady asked me what the red marks are on my wood floors that won't come off.  I told her I didn't even mind! Those scuffs are like loubie fairy dust stuck to the floor.




Nice to see you back. Yay free champagne!


----------



## heiress-ox

LamborghiniGirl said:


> hi ladies, i haven't checked in here in such a long time! good to still see some names i recognize amidst so many new ones, *Dessye, Battybugs, jenay, beagly, CEC, skislope *
> 
> I went to a Louboutin event at Saks for the Capsule collection (yes, they are everywhere, it is so lame) but there was free champagne! So why not. It was so lackluster, they didn't even have the whole collection there! Like maybe 10 of the styles at best, and of course the one style I really wanted to see in person wasn't there (Isolde). They also made a big deal about how it was exclusive to them... styles weren't available anywhere... I broke the news to them that these styles have been on sale for months. Silly Saks SA's!
> *
> Also, I smiled today when my cleaning lady asked me what the red marks are on my wood floors that won't come off.  I told her I didn't even mind! Those scuffs are like loubie fairy dust stuck to the floor. *



This is hilarious  a permanent memory of your CLs!! Shame that the event was a let down, I hate when SAs don't fully have the intel on style/stock


----------



## 318Platinum

Okay, so the verdict is in now!! My Beige MBBs made their maiden voyage out for St. Paddy's Day at the club! Lol, I don't want to go to a club in them, but my first option was out and I didn't want to go home. I can honestly and easily say that these are the MOST COMFORTABLE CLs I own at the moment! My only problem with them is that my toes keep sliding forward in them, making the big toe overhang a little. Other than that, me being in them for 3 to 4 hours, actually doing line dances, and dropping it like its hot in them really put them to the test! A++ I am so shocked! Can't wait to wear them out again this weekend!! Does anyone else out there feel the same about their MBBs? Let me know! ;-D thanks for reading.


----------



## PetitColibri

LamborghiniGirl said:


> hi ladies, i haven't checked in here in such a long time! good to still see some names i recognize amidst so many new ones, *Dessye, Battybugs, jenay, beagly, CEC, skislope *
> 
> I went to a Louboutin event at Saks for the Capsule collection (yes, they are everywhere, it is so lame) but there was free champagne! So why not. It was so lackluster, they didn't even have the whole collection there! Like maybe 10 of the styles at best, and of course the one style I really wanted to see in person wasn't there (Isolde). They also made a big deal about how it was exclusive to them... styles weren't available anywhere... I broke the news to them that these styles have been on sale for months. Silly Saks SA's!
> 
> Also, I smiled today when my cleaning lady asked me what the red marks are on my wood floors that won't come off.  I told her I didn't even mind! Those scuffs are like loubie fairy dust stuck to the floor.



glad to see you back Babe !
how are you and how is Misto ?


----------



## skislope15

Hi lambo! Hows everything? This whole capsule collection is a joke, the shoes are crazy overpriced and there not exclusive to anyone...free campagne thoigh, who can turn that down 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> hi ladies, i haven't checked in here in such a long time! good to still see some names i recognize amidst so many new ones, *Dessye, Battybugs, jenay, beagly, CEC, skislope *
> 
> I went to a Louboutin event at Saks for the Capsule collection (yes, they are everywhere, it is so lame) but there was free champagne! So why not. It was so lackluster, they didn't even have the whole collection there! Like maybe 10 of the styles at best, and of course the one style I really wanted to see in person wasn't there (Isolde). They also made a big deal about how it was exclusive to them... styles weren't available anywhere... I broke the news to them that these styles have been on sale for months. Silly Saks SA's!
> 
> Also, I smiled today when my cleaning lady asked me what the red marks are on my wood floors that won't come off.  I told her I didn't even mind! Those scuffs are like loubie fairy dust stuck to the floor.


----------



## skislope15

I just love that you dropping like its hot lol, i gotthe full visual of you in those shoes 



318Platinum said:


> Okay, so the verdict is in now!! My Beige MBBs made their maiden voyage out for St. Paddy's Day at the club! Lol, I don't want to go to a club in them, but my first option was out and I didn't want to go home. I can honestly and easily say that these are the MOST COMFORTABLE CLs I own at the moment! My only problem with them is that my toes keep sliding forward in them, making the big toe overhang a little. Other than that, me being in them for 3 to 4 hours, actually doing line dances, and dropping it like its hot in them really put them to the test! A++ I am so shocked! Can't wait to wear them out again this weekend!! Does anyone else out there feel the same about their MBBs? Let me know! ;-D thanks for reading.


----------



## chloe speaks

318Platinum said:


> Okay, so the verdict is in now!! My Beige MBBs made their maiden voyage out for St. Paddy's Day at the club! Lol, I don't want to go to a club in them, but my first option was out and I didn't want to go home. I can honestly and easily say that these are the MOST COMFORTABLE CLs I own at the moment! My only problem with them is that my toes keep sliding forward in them, making the big toe overhang a little. Other than that, me being in them for 3 to 4 hours, actually doing line dances, and dropping it like its hot in them really put them to the test! A++ I am so shocked! Can't wait to wear them out again this weekend!! Does anyone else out there feel the same about their MBBs? Let me know! ;-D thanks for reading.



my MBBs are hands down my favorite shoe right now. although they are high (well how comfy CAN a 150mm be right?) they are otherwise extremely comfortable. Big  for them; welcome to the MBB lovers club!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jenaywins said:


> Nice to see you back. Yay free champagne!



thanks  yes, the place was empty and lame but i was getting tipsy. and focusing more on GZ's than loubies! pretty sad. my only new pair lately is the hot pink patent lady peeps. i love those! but i think those will be my last until fall. the purple suede daf elise posted about intrigues me, but that's about it  only one!!



heiress-ox said:


> This is hilarious  a permanent memory of your CLs!! Shame that the event was a let down, I hate when SAs don't fully have the intel on style/stock



hi heiress!!! i've missed you too  they never have full intel. "no one has even seen the isolde in person". umm.... i know so many people who have had them for over a month!! lol. some of her VIP clients are frustrated and want styles Saks didn't order so I texted her the email address for CL customer service  so when she can't give them what they want, they can go directly to CL! 



PetitColibri said:


> glad to see you back Babe !
> how are you and how is Misto ?



thank you Petit!! Did everything ever resolve with your HG shoe that didn't arrive as pretty as you hoped?

Everything is good, I have been far down the rabbit hole with Hermes and have been neglecting my shoe obsession for awhile  Munchkin is doing great! She fractured her arm but it is healed now. Barely any limp at all! It was a long 8 weeks with weekly cast changes and lots of pain meds, but thankfully it is behind us.



skislope15 said:


> Hi lambo! Hows everything? This whole capsule collection is a joke, the shoes are crazy overpriced and there not exclusive to anyone...free campagne thoigh, who can turn that down



Things are great! Excited spring is upon us and I can take munchkin for walks again. It is too bad there aren't more fabulous pieces in the capsule collection. And more limited. Oh well... Less money I'm spending 

*So how has it been in CL world ladies? Does anyone else feel not as 'dazzled' by the loubies lately or is it just me?*


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> *So how has it been in CL world ladies? Does anyone else feel not as 'dazzled' by the loubies lately or is it just me?*




Women who spend money on shoes the way we do get bored easily.  I am fickle by nature.  So no--CL is not dazzling me as much.  He was my first high heel lover but I have stepped out with Valentino and YSL and plan on adding more to the list.  He is the not apex of great shoe design. But there are some things he does best imo--like exotics and strass and mixed materials.


----------



## gymangel812

LamborghiniGirl said:


> *So how has it been in CL world ladies? Does anyone else feel not as 'dazzled' by the loubies lately or is it just me?*


yeah i feel the same. there was one pair i wanted from spring which i just got but i don't really want anything else, especially at the new prices. check back when sales happen though. 

i'm curious, what other designers is everyone liking? 



318Platinum said:


> Okay, so the verdict is in now!! My Beige MBBs made their maiden voyage out for St. Paddy's Day at the club! Lol, I don't want to go to a club in them, but my first option was out and I didn't want to go home. I can honestly and easily say that these are the MOST COMFORTABLE CLs I own at the moment! My only problem with them is that my toes keep sliding forward in them, making the big toe overhang a little. Other than that, me being in them for 3 to 4 hours, actually doing line dances, and dropping it like its hot in them really put them to the test! A++ I am so shocked! Can't wait to wear them out again this weekend!! Does anyone else out there feel the same about their MBBs? Let me know! ;-D thanks for reading.


i love my mbb too. so comfy, perhaps my most comfortable pair (close tie between my daffys), despite the heel height.


----------



## Doglover1610

Remind me to never buy another 40.5 CL ever again - my YoYo and VP are making me see stars, stripes and polka dots every time I wear them! I'm hoping with consistent use they'll stretch but good Lord I swear my eyes cross when I walk in them LOL.

Wore my purple patent Ron Rons to church today and everyone was in LOVE!


----------



## jenayb

gymangel812 said:


> yeah i feel the same. there was one pair i wanted from spring which i just got but i don't really want anything else, especially at the new prices. check back when sales happen though.
> 
> *i'm curious, what other designers is everyone liking?
> *
> 
> i love my mbb too. so comfy, perhaps my most comfortable pair (close tie between my daffys), despite the heel height.



I've been really into my OG loves - Fendi, YSL, Gucci... Not feeling BA as much as I used to; his styles and prices are starting to look more like CL.  

Proenza is on point this season for me, too. 

Charlotte Olympia is getting kinda OT for my taste, too, but I still like her styles when they're on sale.


----------



## heiress-ox

LamborghiniGirl said:


> *So how has it been in CL world ladies? Does anyone else feel not as 'dazzled' by the loubies lately or is it just me?*



Definitely missed you on here too, great to have you back ! I have not been as dazzled either lately, especially by the price increase for seemingly basic shoes.  Other than picking up some basics before even those sky rocket & the Gold Maggies, I've been looking into YSL and Charlotte Olympia - I read your post in another thread and you've got me wanting to look into Gucci now too!


----------



## jenayb

You know, aside from the price increases, I'm not dazzled by the CS anymore, either. My Paris SA is a dream come true, but anyone in the US is just.... Bleh. I'm not impressed, at all.


----------



## BattyBugs

I didn't even bother going to the NM Capsule launch. I'd gotten a peek at the collection at the boutique and was not impressed. I really haven't been lusting over anything CL lately and haven't added anything to my collection. Guess I need to get a job so I can add another pair or two, but they will most likely be something other than CL. 

As for other favorite designers, I love YSL. They are so comfy that I can wear them for hours...right out of the box. I've already walked off the heel taps on my Tribute booties.


----------



## floridasun8

Hi all....I either need some help resisting or some enabling   so I figured I'd start here.

There is a pair of nude pigalles on ebay that I have been stalking.  With shipping they would come to about $550.   I have been wanting a pair of pigalles forever, but not in nude as I already have 2 nude pair of CLs.  If I were to get these shoes, I would wind up painting them.

However, I have also been stalking another pair of NPs since I recently found out how comfy these are and great for summer, or a pair of peep toes that I can strass.  If I sell my CLs that are on ebay right now, I can afford both the pigalles and another pair, but mine have been listed for about a month and dont seem to be selling.  

What would you do?   Buy the pigalles since it's a style I wanted and paint them?  Even though they are almost retail cost (a bit less due to tax and a savings of about an additional $50) or continue to hold out and wait for a pair of NPs or peep toes?   I have been stalking ebay and waiting now for about 2 months and just getting impatient!  LOL

Any input??


----------



## PetitColibri

floridasun8 said:


> Hi all....I either need some help resisting or some enabling   so I figured I'd start here.
> 
> There is a pair of nude pigalles on ebay that I have been stalking.  With shipping they would come to about $550.   I have been wanting a pair of pigalles forever, but not in nude as I already have 2 nude pair of CLs.  If I were to get these shoes, I would wind up painting them.
> 
> However, I have also been stalking another pair of NPs since I recently found out how comfy these are and great for summer, or a pair of peep toes that I can strass.  If I sell my CLs that are on ebay right now, I can afford both the pigalles and another pair, but mine have been listed for about a month and dont seem to be selling.
> 
> What would you do?   Buy the pigalles since it's a style I wanted and paint them?  Even though they are almost retail cost (a bit less due to tax and a savings of about an additional $50) or continue to hold out and wait for a pair of NPs or peep toes?   I have been stalking ebay and waiting now for about 2 months and just getting impatient!  LOL
> 
> Any input??



I would hold out !
I think it would be too bad to pay this much for pigalle that won't even be the color you want but I do understand the urge !
I would wait for NP or another peep toe of a color you love and don't have already


----------



## DariaD

floridasun8 said:


> Hi all....I either need some help resisting or some enabling   so I figured I'd start here.
> 
> There is a pair of nude pigalles on ebay that I have been stalking.  With shipping they would come to about $550.   I have been wanting a pair of pigalles forever, but not in nude as I already have 2 nude pair of CLs.  If I were to get these shoes, I would wind up painting them.
> 
> However, I have also been stalking another pair of NPs since I recently found out how comfy these are and great for summer, or a pair of peep toes that I can strass.  If I sell my CLs that are on ebay right now, I can afford both the pigalles and another pair, but mine have been listed for about a month and dont seem to be selling.
> 
> What would you do?   Buy the pigalles since it's a style I wanted and paint them?  Even though they are almost retail cost (a bit less due to tax and a savings of about an additional $50) or continue to hold out and wait for a pair of NPs or peep toes?   I have been stalking ebay and waiting now for about 2 months and just getting impatient!  LOL
> 
> Any input??



Hold out! 
There will be CRAZY deals for you, I can guarantee. I got all my CLs for $250 or less, most of them were new. Just need patience and some attention.
Paying $550 and going into trouble with repainting is not worth it, really.


----------



## floridasun8

Thanks ladies. I think I am going to wait. I'm just getting the itch for a new pair. Lol. So I either need a sale or a really nice eBay fix soon!!


----------



## beagly911

jenaywins said:


> You know, aside from the price increases, I'm not dazzled by the CS anymore, either. My Paris SA is a dream come true, but anyone in the US is just.... Bleh. I'm not impressed, at all.


 


BattyBugs said:


> I didn't even bother going to the NM Capsule launch. I'd gotten a peek at the collection at the boutique and was not impressed. I really haven't been lusting over anything CL lately and haven't added anything to my collection. Guess I need to get a job so I can add another pair or two, but they will most likely be something other than CL.
> 
> As for other favorite designers, I love YSL. They are so comfy that I can wear them for hours...right out of the box. I've already walked off the heel taps on my Tribute booties.


 I agree, even though I usually go for the classic styles I was hoping to get one of the new styles but nothing is speaking to me! It's very disappointing!


----------



## sassy lady J

DariaD said:
			
		

> Hold out!
> There will be CRAZY deals for you, I can guarantee. I got all my CLs for $250 or less, most of them were new. Just need patience and some attention.
> Paying $550 and going into trouble with repainting is not worth it, really.



Hey there can you share your secrets for the sales?  I started a post about sale season & was told to do a search......so I've been searching like crazy although it's harder to use with the apps then the actual website.....took me a minute but now I've got it lol....so any advice will be GREATLY appreciated


----------



## DariaD

sassy lady J said:


> Hey there can you share your secrets for the sales?  I started a post about sale season & was told to do a search......so I've been searching like crazy although it's harder to use with the apps then the actual website.....took me a minute but now I've got it lol....so any advice will be GREATLY appreciated



As I live really far from any CLs boutique (I live in tiny european country) I shop at evilbay and bonanzle.
I figured out that you just need to be patient and look for a good deals, for example, sort "low to high price" in search settings and look for a good deals.
Auctions ending on Friday and Saturday evening usually get less bidding activity, cause people are going out and don't bid from a disco  (I bid from everywhere, but I am *bay maniac) 
Also, checking newly listed items frequently really does the trick.
I once saw two crazy BIN-deals in one day: slightly used yoyo's for 139$ and new simples 120 for 159$. People clearly had no idea what was the price of those shoes and those were gone before I managed to do research for sizing. I still pulling my hair out because of those simples :cry:
I also look for a bad photos. Low photo quality scare a lot of people and don't stand out in general, so if you have a good eye and can authenticate item even on poorly made photos you will more likely to get those with a lower price tag. 

Those are the things that work for me in my CL hunt, hope they can be useful


----------



## sassy lady J

DariaD said:
			
		

> As I live really far from any CLs boutique (I live in tiny european country) I shop at evilbay and bonanzle.
> I figured out that you just need to be patient and look for a good deals, for example, sort "low to high price" in search settings and look for a good deals.
> Auctions ending on Friday and Saturday evening usually get less bidding activity, cause people are going out and don't bid from a disco  (I bid from everywhere, but I am *bay maniac)
> Also, checking newly listed items frequently really does the trick.
> I once saw two crazy BIN-deals in one day: slightly used yoyo's for 139$ and new simples 120 for 159$. People clearly had no idea what was the price of those shoes and those were gone before I managed to do research for sizing. I still pulling my hair out because of those simples :cry:
> I also look for a bad photos. Low photo quality scare a lot of people and don't stand out in general, so if you have a good eye and can authenticate item even on poorly made photos you will more likely to get those with a lower price tag.
> 
> Those are the things that work for me in my CL hunt, hope they can be useful



Ooooooh these are great suggestions thank you!!! I'm on the hunt now for one of those deals...I'll be sure to let you know if I find one lol. Thanks again


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

i think I mentioned it in the new styles thread that Gucci has a 'strass' peep toe, 4 inch heel and $2200... not remotely close to CL strass prices. so i went today to see them, and they are gorgeous!! the strassing is done very well on gold satin, and they are, hands down, the most comfortable 4 inch heel i have ever worn out of the box. i got them, and i will post pics eventually on my blog, but it wouldn't be appropriate to post here!

my strass CL's are great and i wear them when i have to walk only a block or two, or when i'm cabbing it to dinner, but not for hours and hours of dancing. on the other hand these Gucci's could last all night!

i do feel a tinge of guilt though, like i am being a traitor. this crystal color definitely is unique to Gucci-- i've never seen original CL strass pairs offered in this color effect crystal. am i awful?!

what do you ladies think?


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i think I mentioned it in the new styles thread that Gucci has a 'strass' peep toe, 4 inch heel and $2200... not remotely close to CL strass prices. so i went today to see them, and they are gorgeous!! the strassing is done very well on gold satin, and they are, hands down, the most comfortable 4 inch heel i have ever worn out of the box. i got them, and i will post pics eventually on my blog, but it wouldn't be appropriate to post here!
> 
> my strass CL's are great and i wear them when i have to walk only a block or two, or when i'm cabbing it to dinner, but not for hours and hours of dancing. on the other hand these Gucci's could last all night!
> 
> i do feel a tinge of guilt though, like i am being a traitor. this crystal color definitely is unique to Gucci-- i've never seen original CL strass pairs offered in this color effect crystal. am i awful?!
> 
> what do you ladies think?





i need to start a blog...what platform do you use?  did you go to a website to design it? what steps did you take?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> i need to start a blog...what platform do you use?  did you go to a website to design it? what steps did you take?



i am seriously the last person you should ask for advice lol! i've only been doing it for like a week, and am the opposite of a techie. if you want more details on what i did choose, message me-- but i don't know if i made the best choices... only time will tell!


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i am seriously the last person you should ask for advice lol! i've only been doing it for like a week, and am the opposite of a techie. if you want more details on what i did choose, message me-- but i don't know if i made the best choices... only time will tell!





i've forced my dh to help me. 


he's been trying to avoid me and this blog bc he said he doesn't want it to become his second job.  so i will be using squarespace as a platform.  it's supposed to be like apple--i.e. any dummy can use it, as opposed to wordpress.

maybe if want to switch platforms you can use that 


and i want pics of this strass beauty!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> i've forced my dh to help me.
> 
> 
> he's been trying to avoid me and this blog bc he said he doesn't want it to become his second job.  so i will be using squarespace as a platform.  it's supposed to be like apple--i.e. any dummy can use it, as opposed to wordpress.
> 
> maybe if want to switch platforms you can use that
> 
> 
> and i want pics of this strass beauty!



i really do love them, but it is weird wearing a swarovski shoe without a red bottom. obviously they aren't one of those cheap knock offs, for gods sake they are gucci-- but it still feels like i'm cheating on my BF


----------



## AEGIS

there's going to be ONE cool day this week...i think it will be the last cool day of the year until fall--i will be breaking out my otk piros!


----------



## Dessye

^^^The weather here is driving me nuts!! Yesterday it was 18 degrees Celsius and today it's 2 degrees!!!!   I cannot keep up.


----------



## heiress-ox

Dessye said:


> ^^^The weather here is driving me nuts!! Yesterday it was 18 degrees Celsius and today it's 2 degrees!!!!   I cannot keep up.



same here! just when i got all excited.. the next week or so looks pretty bleak!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

AEGIS said:


> there's going to be ONE cool day this week...i think it will be the last cool day of the year until fall--i will be breaking out my otk piros!


 

Did u do pics of these and I missed them? Would love to see.


----------



## aoqtpi

Dessye said:


> ^^^The weather here is driving me nuts!! Yesterday it was 18 degrees Celsius and today it's 2 degrees!!!!   I cannot keep up.



Ditto! Went to my massage today in a dress and the second I walked out the door I knew I had made a mistake


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:
			
		

> ^^^The weather here is driving me nuts!! Yesterday it was 18 degrees Celsius and today it's 2 degrees!!!!   I cannot keep up.



Wow... It's been 85 degrees here. We didn't have a winter this year. Decided I'm not allowed to buy anymore boots and have to sell the ones I have. Such a waste for me


----------



## Doglover1610

I'm over the moon! 

So I previously had a dilemma where both my brother and BF were graduating from different schools on the same day. Although I'd chosen to take one week's vacation to go to my brother's own I felt awful about missing BF's own because I was the one who encouraged him to go back to school and pursue his passion (marketing). Well it turns out that my brother will be taking two extra classes because he's a few credits short for his architecture program and will now be graduating in the summer (August 11 - his birthday) and I'll be heading back home to the Virgin Islands for a week for my BF's graduation on May 12!  And I'll be heading to Texas for TWO weeks instead of one when my brother graduates (God spare life)

I'm ashamed to say I already know what I'll be wearing for BF's graduation almost two months in advance lol (no CLs - I think )......but I'm thankful God made this possible for us (as a long-distance couple time together is sacred!)


----------



## rock_girl

DogLover - Congrats to your BF and brother!!  Sounds like lots of travel for you...   Not sure where you will be headed in TX, but if it happens to be Houston then shoot me a PM and maybe we can meet up.


----------



## AEGIS

Doglover1610 said:


> I'm over the moon!
> 
> So I previously had a dilemma where both my brother and BF were graduating from different schools on the same day. Although I'd chosen to take one week's vacation to go to my brother's own I felt awful about missing BF's own because I was the one who encouraged him to go back to school and pursue his passion (marketing). Well it turns out that my brother will be taking two extra classes because he's a few credits short for his architecture program and will now be graduating in the summer (August 11 - his birthday) and I'll be heading back home to the Virgin Islands for a week for my BF's graduation on May 12!  And I'll be heading to Texas for TWO weeks instead of one when my brother graduates (God spare life)
> 
> I'm ashamed to say I already know what I'll be wearing for BF's graduation almost two months in advance lol (no CLs - I think )......but I'm thankful God made this possible for us (as a long-distance couple time together is sacred!)






oo that would have been such a hard choice.  glad you don't have to make it


----------



## dhampir2005

rock_girl said:


> DogLover - Congrats to your BF and brother!!  Sounds like lots of travel for you...   Not sure where you will be headed in TX, but if it happens to be Houston then shoot me a PM and maybe we can meet up.



Count me in for a meetup too! I'm in Houston as well


----------



## Doglover1610

rock_girl said:


> DogLover - Congrats to your BF and brother!!  Sounds like lots of travel for you...   Not sure where you will be headed in TX, but if it happens to be Houston then shoot me a PM and maybe we can meet up.





dhampir2005 said:


> Count me in for a meetup too! I'm in Houston as well



Hey ladies! He lives in Cypress - not sure how far that is from you guys but I'm guessing it isn't far at all


----------



## Doglover1610

AEGIS said:


> oo that would have been such a hard choice.  glad you don't have to make it



I'm overjoyed! I would have never ditched my brother's grad for my BF's grad so I'm glad I can go to both grads and not feel bad


----------



## rmcandlelight

Oh my oh my........


----------



## chanel79

Hi I'm contemplating on getting either black patent ronrons and black patent proratas. Are the wedge heels comfortable to walk on they  look higher vs proratas that measure at 90 cm. Tia!!


----------



## GoGlam

chanel79 said:
			
		

> Hi I'm contemplating on getting either black patent ronrons and black patent proratas. Are the wedge heels comfortable to walk on they  look higher vs proratas that measure at 90 cm. Tia!!



I would go ronrons... Nicer silhouette


----------



## leboudoir

Hi ladies! I currently have a pair of Dordogne on hold for me 






i was wondering if anyone can advise if they are comfortable and are they worth getting (and possibly why?)?

TIA!!!


----------



## chloe speaks

I still love CLs but nothing new is doing anything for me...

off to troll for more vintage styles on eBay.


----------



## AEGIS

does anyone think it would be a bad idea to get an insole added underneath the lady peep?  the sides are cut so low..im afraid of my foot being higher


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> does anyone think it would be a bad idea ** get ** insole added underneath *** lady peep?  *** sides are cut so low..im afraid ** my foot being higher



Have *** tried putting it in *** seeing?  I've only done this **** closed toe shoe so far.


----------



## Dessye

Why are there words starred out?  Is it because ** a certain three letter phrase *** four letter word?  I don't get it.


----------



## AEGIS

some stupid April Fool's joke apparently.  it's actually fu.uu.cking annoying


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> some stupid April Fool's joke apparently.  it's actually fu.uu.cking annoying



cosign, really irritating!


----------



## Dessye

*AEGIS* *** *heirress-ox*, your posts didn't get starred out 

ETA: But mine did AH!


----------



## brittany729

Glad *** "stars" have been clarified.  It's really annoying


----------



## skislope15

I agree i stopped posting because it was driving me crazy


----------



## beagly911

Whether it is an actual change or an April Fools gag, I'm debating if I want to stay active on tPF.  For goodness sake, "the" and "you" are being ***'ed out, I just don't get it.  Am I missing something??


----------



## cts900

beagly911 said:


> Whether it is an actual change or an April Fools gag, I'm debating if I want to stay active on tPF.  For goodness sake, "the" and "you" are being ***'ed out, I just don't get it.  Am I missing something??



It is just for April Fool's.  Last year they shut down the whole forum and said that it was for good.  We all went through hours of withdrawal.  This was not nearly as bad!


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> It is just for April Fool's. Last year they shut down the whole forum and said that it was for good. We all went through hours of withdrawal. This was not nearly as bad!


 Oh I would have gone through some serious withdrawl!!  Wow I don't do April Fools stuff anymore so it really surprised me!!


----------



## Nolia

Ladies, do we know when the next sale period will be?


----------



## gymangel812

Nolia said:


> Ladies, do we know when the next sale period will be?


middle of june


----------



## Dessye

cts900 said:


> It is just for April Fool's. Last year they shut down the whole forum and said that it was for good. We all went through hours of withdrawal. This was not nearly as bad!


 
Oh dear! :giggles:  Glad I wasn't on that day lol!


----------



## amd_tan

Not sure where to post this, but has anyone had any experience shipping Louboutins to Russia? Were there any problems or significant customs delays?


----------



## cts900

beagly911 said:


> Oh I would have gone through some serious withdrawl!!  Wow I don't do April Fools stuff anymore so it really surprised me!!





Dessye said:


> Oh dear! :giggles:  Glad I wasn't on that day lol!



It was mean...and hilarious .


----------



## BattyBugs

Busy girl here. I have been doing course work so I can get my Real Estate license. I also heard back from the place I have been interviewing. I need to get through the drug and background stuff, then I will have a job. More CLs for me!


----------



## 318Platinum

BattyBugs said:


> Busy girl here. I have been doing course work so I can get my Real Estate license. I also heard back from the place I have been interviewing. I need to get through the drug and background stuff, then I will have a job. More CLs for me!



CONGRATS!!! I am proud of you! HPV, here she comes!!!


----------



## beagly911

BattyBugs said:


> Busy girl here. I have been doing course work so I can get my Real Estate license. I also heard back from the place I have been interviewing. I need to get through the drug and background stuff, then I will have a job. More CLs for me!


 Yea!!!  That's wonderful news!!


----------



## DariaD

I saw the cutest videoclip on MTV today, *Aura Dione - Friends*, thought it is worth sharing.
The girl there making Frankenstein from her shoes (mostly Loubs!) singing "at least I got my friends" and playing chess, hanging out etc with this shoe-monster 
I think we all can relate to that 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4xjSzOX6PM


----------



## 318Platinum

DariaD said:


> I saw the cutest videoclip on MTV today, *Aura Dione - Friends*, thought it is worth sharing.
> The girl there making Frankenstein from her shoes (mostly Loubs!) singing "at least I got my friends" and playing chess, hanging out etc with this shoe-monster
> I think we all can relate to that
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4xjSzOX6PM



LOL< This is cute and I love it! The song isn't too bad, either! Thanks for this, *DariaD*!


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> Busy girl here. I have been doing course work so I can get my Real Estate license. I also heard back from the place I have been interviewing. I need to get through the drug and background stuff, then I will have a job. More CLs for me!



  That's great news!  Congrats, *S*!


----------



## Dessye

DariaD said:


> I saw the cutest videoclip on MTV today, *Aura Dione - Friends*, thought it is worth sharing.
> The girl there making Frankenstein from her shoes (mostly Loubs!) singing "at least I got my friends" and playing chess, hanging out etc with this shoe-monster
> I think we all can relate to that
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4xjSzOX6PM



OMG I love it!   I'm going to post this to my FB   Thanks!


----------



## Nolia

Has anyone ever returned anything to e-comm?  Is it credit only or can you get an actual refund?
I want to try something exclusive to the site, but I'm afraid that if I don't like it, I won't be able to get my money back. =(


----------



## gymangel812

Nolia said:


> Has anyone ever returned anything to e-comm?  Is it credit only or can you get an actual refund?
> I want to try something exclusive to the site, but I'm afraid that if I don't like it, I won't be able to get my money back. =(



Its money back


----------



## Nolia

gymangel812 said:


> Its money back


----------



## chloe-babe

Hi Lovelies. I was going to bite the bullet and purchase my first pair of Pigalles (the nappa studded ones)

I have always resisted before as so many people have said they are a hard pair of shoes to wear. As they are quite a lot of money, can anybody give me some advice!

They are the 100mm heel so shouldn't be too hard to order, but what size should I order??

Any help would be soooo appreciated  x


----------



## gymangel812

chloe-babe said:


> Hi Lovelies. I was going to bite the bullet and purchase my first pair of Pigalles (the nappa studded ones)
> 
> I have always resisted before as so many people have said they are a hard pair of shoes to wear. As they are quite a lot of money, can anybody give me some advice!
> 
> They are the 100mm heel so shouldn't be too hard to order, but what size should I order??
> 
> Any help would be soooo appreciated  x


http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/cl-sizing-info-and-advice-read-first-page-624294.html


----------



## DariaD

CL "etiquette" advice needed!
I recently finished my super-hard workout program and as I was finally happy with my body I did a professional photo-shoot in my favorite heels. Some of them are CLs.
I wanted to post those pics to FB but then I started doubting this idea because you can see red soles very clearly on some shots and it may give people wrong idea...like I am bragging with my shoes or smth.

What would you do? I feel like I can just desaturate the soles of the shoes in Photoshop or am I going too crazy about it?
Did you ever post your CLs to Facebook?
I attach the picture so you could have a better vision of those photos.


----------



## ymkohler

DariaD said:
			
		

> CL "etiquette" advice needed!
> I recently finished my super-hard workout program and as I was finally happy with my body I did a professional photo-shoot in my favorite heels. Some of them are CLs.
> I wanted to post those pics to FB but then I started doubting this idea because you can see red soles very clearly on some shots and it may give people wrong idea...like I am bragging with my shoes or smth.
> 
> What would you do? I feel like I can just desaturate the soles of the shoes in Photoshop or am I going too crazy about it?
> Did you ever post your CLs to Facebook?
> I attach the picture so you could have a better vision of those photos.



Who cares!!! Work it girl!!if I could afford them I would be posting mad pics my sis in law post pics all the time of her CL's!!


----------



## **shoelover**

congrats on finishing your intense program DariaD  awesome pic!


----------



## **shoelover**

Can someone tell me which month CL boutiques close down for the French traditional holiday? TIA


----------



## PetitColibri

**shoelover** said:


> Can someone tell me which month CL boutiques close down for the French traditional holiday? TIA



what do you mean ?
CL boutiques are never closed for a whole month


----------



## DariaD

**shoelover** said:


> Can someone tell me which month CL boutiques close down for the French traditional holiday? TIA



I am not sure about boutiques, but MM7 CL shoe repair service seem to take holidays from Aug. 1st till Sept. 1st.


----------



## **shoelover**

PetitColibri said:


> *what do you mean ?*
> CL boutiques are never closed for a whole month



Wanted to know which month the French holidays are. If the boutque close for a certain period of time too.


----------



## **shoelover**

DariaD said:


> I am not sure about boutiques, but MM7 CL shoe repair service seem to take holidays from Aug. 1st till Sept. 1st.



Thank you for this information! this certainly helps me


----------



## PetitColibri

**shoelover** said:


> Wanted to know which month the French holidays are. If the boutque close for a certain period of time too.



I don't think the boutiques ever do that


----------



## **shoelover**

PetitColibri said:


> I don't think the boutiques ever do that



Thank you PetitColibri.


----------



## peggy13

DariaD said:


> CL "etiquette" advice needed!
> I recently finished my super-hard workout program and as I was finally happy with my body I did a professional photo-shoot in my favorite heels. Some of them are CLs.
> I wanted to post those pics to FB but then I started doubting this idea because you can see red soles very clearly on some shots and it may give people wrong idea...like I am bragging with my shoes or smth.
> 
> What would you do? I feel like I can just desaturate the soles of the shoes in Photoshop or am I going too crazy about it?
> Did you ever post your CLs to Facebook?
> I attach the picture so you could have a better vision of those photos.


great pic dariad, i see no problem in posting this pic. it´s fabulous and you should really show your great legs! by the way, what brand is the pantyhose? looks great!


----------



## gymangel812

**shoelover** said:


> Wanted to know which month the French holidays are. If the boutque close for a certain period of time too.



They close for like two Weeks in August. There is a post about this in the CL boutique sticky in the shopping section.


----------



## disxgrlxhustlin

DariaD said:


> CL "etiquette" advice needed!
> I recently finished my super-hard workout program and as I was finally happy with my body I did a professional photo-shoot in my favorite heels. Some of them are CLs.
> I wanted to post those pics to FB but then I started doubting this idea because you can see red soles very clearly on some shots and it may give people wrong idea...like I am bragging with my shoes or smth.
> 
> What would you do? I feel like I can just desaturate the soles of the shoes in Photoshop or am I going too crazy about it?
> Did you ever post your CLs to Facebook?
> I attach the picture so you could have a better vision of those photos.




I would flaunt my legs and CLs with no regrets!


----------



## BattyBugs

I've been MIA again, due to the new job & my dear hubby being home. I'm hoping my schedule will soon start to be the actual hours I'm supposed to work, but very glad they are keeping me busy. Maybe in a week or so, I'll be able to get caught up.


----------



## beagly911

^^Glad everything is going well Batty!  Good to see you!


----------



## Dianabanana12

DariaD said:


> CL "etiquette" advice needed!
> I recently finished my super-hard workout program and as I was finally happy with my body I did a professional photo-shoot in my favorite heels. Some of them are CLs.
> I wanted to post those pics to FB but then I started doubting this idea because you can see red soles very clearly on some shots and it may give people wrong idea...like I am bragging with my shoes or smth.
> 
> What would you do? I feel like I can just desaturate the soles of the shoes in Photoshop or am I going too crazy about it?
> Did you ever post your CLs to Facebook?
> I attach the picture so you could have a better vision of those photos.



oh my lord your legs look amazing, if I had legs like that and that picture, I would not only post in on fb and not care what others think, but I would also make it my main profile picture lol!! what workout program were you doing...  want it lol


----------



## Doglover1610

I waited patiently until I got paid today so I could wire money to my US account to buy those denim spiked Pigalles. Just my luck - they sold! *cries*


----------



## DariaD

Dianabanana12 said:


> oh my lord your legs look amazing, if I had legs like that and that picture, I would not only post in on fb and not care what others think, but I would also make it my main profile picture lol!! what workout program were you doing...  want it lol



Thank you so much!

I was doing Insanity Workout.
Its 60 days of crazy jumping and sweating... but really worth the effort! 


*disxgrlxhustlin, peggy13*   Thank you, ladies!


----------



## dbeth

DariaD said:


> CL "etiquette" advice needed!
> I recently finished my super-hard workout program and as I was finally happy with my body I did a professional photo-shoot in my favorite heels. Some of them are CLs.
> I wanted to post those pics to FB but then I started doubting this idea because you can see red soles very clearly on some shots and it may give people wrong idea...like I am bragging with my shoes or smth.
> 
> What would you do? I feel like I can just desaturate the soles of the shoes in Photoshop or am I going too crazy about it?
> Did you ever post your CLs to Facebook?
> I attach the picture so you could have a better vision of those photos.




  Wow, hot gams!!!! Your program did you well.


----------



## DariaD

dbeth said:


> Wow, hot gams!!!! Your program did you well.



Awww, thanks!


----------



## MrsHearnie

Wearing my brand new nude Pigalles out tonight ladies & gents & I'm so nervous to scratch the bottoms & officially 'use' them!!! I've had them for so long & haven't worn them because I've been pregnant & then with a newborn. But tonight, DH & I are out to dinner for our 4 year anniversary & it's pigalle time. I've also lost 12kgs & a goal of mine was to lose weight & wear my CL's. Just a bit sad that they will no longer be new  took lots of photos for memories though haha  I'll post my outfit in the 'what are you wearing' thread later tonight. Hoping to be more involved in the forum xx


----------



## MrsHearnie

DariaD said:
			
		

> CL "etiquette" advice needed!
> I recently finished my super-hard workout program and as I was finally happy with my body I did a professional photo-shoot in my favorite heels. Some of them are CLs.
> I wanted to post those pics to FB but then I started doubting this idea because you can see red soles very clearly on some shots and it may give people wrong idea...like I am bragging with my shoes or smth.
> 
> What would you do? I feel like I can just desaturate the soles of the shoes in Photoshop or am I going too crazy about it?
> Did you ever post your CLs to Facebook?
> I attach the picture so you could have a better vision of those photos.



I totally post my CL's in FB & brag! I'm very proud of them, why shouldn't I  that photo is simply stunning!


----------



## MrsHearnie

Hi everyone,

I'm not sure if this is allowed, but I want to start a blog & feature all your shoes. I'll make it a beautiful blog & if you like, talk a little about you & your shoes. Somewhere you can show your beautiful Loubies as well as here. Would this be something any of you might be interested in? 

I have noticed people just love looking at other peoples gorgeous Louboutins here & on instagram etc, so I think it would be a lot of fun! 

& if this is not allowed, mods please remove, I never want to do anything that's not in line with TPF as I love this place! 

Bel xx


----------



## DariaD

MrsHearnie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm not sure if this is allowed, but I want to start a blog & feature all your shoes. I'll make it a beautiful blog & if you like, talk a little about you & your shoes. Somewhere you can show your beautiful Loubies as well as here. Would this be something any of you might be interested in?
> 
> I have noticed people just love looking at other peoples gorgeous Louboutins here & on instagram etc, so I think it would be a lot of fun!
> 
> & if this is not allowed, mods please remove, I never want to do anything that's not in line with TPF as I love this place!
> 
> Bel xx



If it's good with mods, I would love to participate and share my pics for your blog 
although my collection is super tiny


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

DariaD said:


> CL "etiquette" advice needed!
> I recently finished my super-hard workout program and as I was finally happy with my body I did a professional photo-shoot in my favorite heels. Some of them are CLs.
> I wanted to post those pics to FB but then I started doubting this idea because you can see red soles very clearly on some shots and it may give people wrong idea...like I am bragging with my shoes or smth.
> 
> What would you do? I feel like I can just desaturate the soles of the shoes in Photoshop or am I going too crazy about it?
> Did you ever post your CLs to Facebook?
> I attach the picture so you could have a better vision of those photos.



Post them here!!!!
And maybe leave the pics as they are but just limit the audience that can see them on Facebook to people you know won't pass judgement on red soles.


----------



## chloe speaks

THEY ARE BACK!
will these shoes ever die a graceful death (i.e. come back as a DIY strass or something....)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...ecollete-Pumps-Heels-Shoes-36-6-/320896856514


----------



## dbeth

chloe speaks said:


> THEY ARE BACK!
> will these shoes ever die a graceful death (i.e. come back as a DIY strass or something....)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...ecollete-Pumps-Heels-Shoes-36-6-/320896856514






Again?! How many times has these been listed??


----------



## BattyBugs

I have been seriously AWOL lately. My hours at work are great, but I have no desire to do anything but head to bed when I get home. On the plus side, I am getting a lot of exercise every day. Today I hit just under 10 miles, according to my little Fitbit. Now I just need to get in better shape, so I feel like putting in an hour a night on my Real Estate classes.


----------



## CMP86

I too have been AWOL. Work has been crazy and they keep changing my schedule on me. Plus I've been having a really hard time with some crappy friends. I actually lost quite a few due to a divorce between one and her husband. It set me into a downward spiral and it has taken several months to get myself out of that hole. Plus with Edmund's surgeries and doctors appointments I've been really busy. I hope to come around more often though.


----------



## BattyBugs

(((CMP)))

I'll have it made if company quits just popping in here. It takes away what little computer time I have, now.


----------



## samina

I missed this thread!!! I've been AWOL too well long enough to be on another loubie hunt... I need the bianca patent black in my life... I was wearing the nude versions this morning while I was getting ready and they just make me feel soo hot...


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

.


----------



## dbeth

CMP86 said:


> I too have been AWOL. Work has been crazy and they keep changing my schedule on me. Plus I've been having a really hard time with some crappy friends. I actually lost quite a few due to a divorce between one and her husband. It set me into a downward spiral and it has taken several months to get myself out of that hole. Plus with Edmund's surgeries and doctors appointments I've been really busy. I hope to come around more often though.


----------



## CMP86

dbeth said:


>


Thank you.

Edmund is doing great! His palate repair surgery went excellent. We are just 2 weeks post-op and haven't tried to get him to drink from a sippy yet due to all his stitches. He is growing like crazy and is nearly walking. Our post-op appointment is on Monday and I'm really looking forward to hearing from his surgeon. I'm also hoping that this will put us in the clear for no more surgeries for at least 4 years. I know he will need one at 9 or 10 but that is so far down the road now I can't worry about it.


----------



## CMP86

BattyBugs said:


> (((CMP)))
> 
> I'll have it made if company quits just popping in here. It takes away what little computer time I have, now.


Thank you Batty!


----------



## ColdSteel

I'm just getting back into tPF after a long absence--finishing college and balancing work along with it. But I made it! And I got my reward of new Simple 85s in black patent.

Glad to hear your son is doing well, CMP.


----------



## Doglover1610

Long time I haven't visited in here - was on vacation for 10 days with the BF  He graduated summa cumlaude from university on May 12 and I was so happy to be able to see him walk across the stage! I just got back home today


----------



## Dianabanana12

Ok so can someone tell me why on eBay Kim kardashians Madame butterfly black booties sold for 3,155 are these people crazy?????!!!!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Dianabanana12 said:


> Ok so can someone tell me why on eBay Kim kardashians Madame butterfly black booties sold for 3,155 are these people crazy?????!!!!!!



LMMFAO!!!!! Are you serious? I bet some perv bought them for perv purposes  (Inappropriate, I know, but am I the only one thinking it?). I am darn glad that I was able to get mines for 800, even though I thought that was pretty high at the time.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Dianabanana12 said:


> Ok so can someone tell me why on eBay Kim kardashians Madame butterfly black booties sold for 3,155 are these people crazy?????!!!!!!



Yea, I doubt it was someone specifically looking for Madame Butterflies


----------



## Dianabanana12

318Platinum said:


> LMMFAO!!!!! Are you serious? I bet some perv bought them for perv purposes  (Inappropriate, I know, but am I the only one thinking it?). I am darn glad that I was able to get mines for 800, even though I thought that was pretty high at the time.


 

I bought mine for around the same price as yours pre-loved from a fellow TPF'er in excellent condition, since I just recently became obssessed with CL, so I missed them when they were in stores! 

But even still, they probably wanted them becasue they were Kim Kardashians but really though over 3k??? Its not like shes freaking anyone who has done anything with her life lol?! Maybe if it was like Whitney Houstons or something I could see that a little more ... I dont know crazy people... but yes probably a perv lol I was reading through old posts on TPF and saw this one person who only had about 50 posts at the time, who just begged girls to take more pictures of their shoes, with more "toe clevage" and he/she jsut talked about how sexy the feet were, etc I was creeped out, maybe it was the same person hahahahha ... TPF shoes section is probably the perfect place for a Foot fetish creeper hahah


----------



## Doglover1610

So there's a Piaf 85 in black kid on eBay - should I get it or wait for the patent?

Any thoughts on which is better?


----------



## Nadin22

Doglover1610 said:


> So there's a Piaf 85 in black kid on eBay - should I get it or wait for the patent?
> 
> Any thoughts on which is better?



I'm more a fan of patent CLs. But if it's a good deal and you want them, then you should go for it.


----------



## 318Platinum

Okay, I've been searching and searching and I was wondering. Does anyone on here have the Marie Antoinettes? I haven't seen anyone with them on here, and I was just wondering. Reveals+Mods? I think it was pretty expensive, but nothing compared to the prices of CLs nowadays. When was it released? I wonder what the largest size was that it came in? Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Cityfashionista

Dianabanana12 said:
			
		

> Ok so can someone tell me why on eBay Kim kardashians Madame butterfly black booties sold for 3,155 are these people crazy?????!!!!!!



Really. Her zebra dafs went off for under 1k which surprised me. Maybe a perv bought the mbbs?


----------



## Cityfashionista

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Okay, I've been searching and searching and I was wondering. Does anyone on here have the Marie Antoinettes? I haven't seen anyone with them on here, and I was just wondering. Reveals+Mods? I think it was pretty expensive, but nothing compared to the prices of CLs nowadays. When was it released? I wonder what the largest size was that it came in? Hmmmmmmm



I know a vet member had a pair. I don't know if there are pics tho.


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:


> Okay, I've been searching and searching and I was wondering. Does anyone on here have the Marie Antoinettes? I haven't seen anyone with them on here, and I was just wondering. Reveals+Mods? I think it was pretty expensive, but nothing compared to the prices of CLs nowadays. When was it released? I wonder what the largest size was that it came in? Hmmmmmmm



I believe they were released spring of 09. They were 6k+ Something like 6,295ish... you know typical cl numbers. But, I don't know anyone who had them and I've never seen them revealed on anyone other than Dita von teese. She rocked them a couple of times from what I remember. In fact, I think she wore them for her wedding to marilyn manson... with that FABULOUSLY gorgeous purple dress.


----------



## hazeltt

Hi ladies! I need your help! I want to get the black un bouts but they are all sold out. I'm offered a pair in mandarin red but I don't know if I should get them and just dye them black? Or should I just pass on them?


----------



## ochie

hazeltt said:


> Hi ladies! I need your help! I want to get the black un bouts but they are all sold out. I'm offered a pair in mandarin red but I don't know if I should get them and just dye them black? Or should I just pass on them?




I love the un bout so much!!! I wish I can find them in my size in both color pink and yellow!!! I already tried to check Europe, Dubai, Australia but no luck at all.  get them if you found them in your size your lucky !!


----------



## anniethecat

Saw this article on the MSN homepage this morning...has anyone seen her CRIBS airing?  I would love to see her closet.

http://msn.foxsports.com/other/stor...-over-secret-1-million-shoe-collection-062412


----------



## skislope15

anniethecat said:


> Saw this article on the MSN homepage this morning...has anyone seen her CRIBS airing?  I would love to see her closet.
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/other/stor...-over-secret-1-million-shoe-collection-062412



That chick was on the millionaire matchmaker, she has issues lol, alot more then an ex after her shoes collection. 
I highly doubt he didnt know about a secret closet in his own house, i would think he probably didnt know the value of the shoes until the article about her shoe collection was released last year. I believe someone posted it here when it came out


----------



## Doglover1610

Wish me good luck while I try to score one of the pairs on my wishlist!


----------



## tslsusi

I love this thread but need advice. I bought my first pair of CL, the purse forum helped me to authenticate the shoes, when they arrived they looked great except the bottom soles are more of an orange red then a candy apple red like my friend's. Could mine be fake? Or did Cl make slightly different red soles? They are still shiny and everything else matches up to the original but they are 4 yrs old and are the Iowa Zeppas. Has anyone ever seen a authentic pair where the red was slightly off? Any advice would be much appreciate!


----------



## Clooky001

Hey  yes I'm fine have a scrapped knee but other than that I'm fine! Ha I'm terrible I alway trip up when sober let alone drunk! Lol 
I've wrecked to many pairs of nice shoes now  
I'm the same the shoes are the first thing I check! 

I'm gutted cause if these were just dirty I wouldn't mind but its scratched the material off on both the toes  and I've already tried to get another pair but everywhere is completely sold out now!   gonna get the black & turquoise ones to make me feel a bit better! Ha


----------



## sabrunka

Aww no  Poor things!! They look so... So... Hurt lol.  I really hope I never fall and mess up any of my expensive shoes! Good luck in your search!


----------



## fumi

Clooky001 said:


> Hey  yes I'm fine have a scrapped knee but other than that I'm fine! Ha I'm terrible I alway trip up when sober let alone drunk! Lol
> I've wrecked to many pairs of nice shoes now
> I'm the same the shoes are the first thing I check!
> 
> I'm gutted cause if these were just dirty I wouldn't mind but its scratched the material off on both the toes  and I've already tried to get another pair but everywhere is completely sold out now!   gonna get the black & turquoise ones to make me feel a bit better! Ha



Can't wait for your reveal! I hope you can get these fixed by a cobbler. :cry:


----------



## jamidee

Clooky001 said:
			
		

> Hey  yes I'm fine have a scrapped knee but other than that I'm fine! Ha I'm terrible I alway trip up when sober let alone drunk! Lol
> I've wrecked to many pairs of nice shoes now
> I'm the same the shoes are the first thing I check!
> 
> I'm gutted cause if these were just dirty I wouldn't mind but its scratched the material off on both the toes  and I've already tried to get another pair but everywhere is completely sold out now!   gonna get the black & turquoise ones to make me feel a bit better! Ha



So this isn't dirt? I was thinking you can send them off to get cleaned maybe?


----------



## jamidee

Clooky001 said:
			
		

> Hey  yes I'm fine have a scrapped knee but other than that I'm fine! Ha I'm terrible I alway trip up when sober let alone drunk! Lol
> I've wrecked to many pairs of nice shoes now
> I'm the same the shoes are the first thing I check!
> 
> I'm gutted cause if these were just dirty I wouldn't mind but its scratched the material off on both the toes  and I've already tried to get another pair but everywhere is completely sold out now!   gonna get the black & turquoise ones to make me feel a bit better! Ha



I do it too ... Everytime it happens I have a really serious talk with myself and tell myself how I am not worthy of expensive things becaus I don't know how to take care of them and this will be the last pair I am buying for myself...


----------



## NANI1972

tslsusi said:


> I love this thread but need advice. I bought my first pair of CL, the purse forum helped me to authenticate the shoes, when they arrived they looked great except the bottom soles are more of an orange red then a candy apple red like my friend's. Could mine be fake? Or did Cl make slightly different red soles? They are still shiny and everything else matches up to the original but they are 4 yrs old and are the Iowa Zeppas. Has anyone ever seen a authentic pair where the red was slightly off? Any advice would be much appreciate!



The red sole does slightly differ sometimes. I have noticed on some of my own shoes. You can always re-post on the authenticate thread with your own pics to give yourself piece of mind.


----------



## Dianabanana12

tslsusi said:


> I love this thread but need advice. I bought my first pair of CL, the purse forum helped me to authenticate the shoes, when they arrived they looked great except the bottom soles are more of an orange red then a candy apple red like my friend's. Could mine be fake? Or did Cl make slightly different red soles? They are still shiny and everything else matches up to the original but they are 4 yrs old and are the Iowa Zeppas. Has anyone ever seen a authentic pair where the red was slightly off? Any advice would be much appreciate!


 

There are different shades of red used for the soles of CL's. If you do a search, you can probably find something. I have seen it on here before. Good luclk!


----------



## Dianabanana12

Clooky001 said:


> Hey  yes I'm fine have a scrapped knee but other than that I'm fine! Ha I'm terrible I alway trip up when sober let alone drunk! Lol
> I've wrecked to many pairs of nice shoes now
> I'm the same the shoes are the first thing I check!
> 
> I'm gutted cause if these were just dirty I wouldn't mind but its scratched the material off on both the toes  and I've already tried to get another pair but everywhere is completely sold out now!  gonna get the black & turquoise ones to make me feel a bit better! Ha


----------



## anniethecat

Clooky001 said:
			
		

> Hey  yes I'm fine have a scrapped knee but other than that I'm fine! Ha I'm terrible I alway trip up when sober let alone drunk! Lol
> I've wrecked to many pairs of nice shoes now
> I'm the same the shoes are the first thing I check!
> 
> I'm gutted cause if these were just dirty I wouldn't mind but its scratched the material off on both the toes  and I've already tried to get another pair but everywhere is completely sold out now!   gonna get the black & turquoise ones to make me feel a bit better! Ha



Oh no! I would contact MM7 and see if there is any way this can be repaired.


----------



## AEGIS

wow---i'm glad to hear you're ok.  i thought i was clumsy in my heels lol


----------



## Boolove

I recently bought a pair if lady peep nude from barneys. Fell in love with it and bought my second black lady peep from the louboutin boutique itself which just came in today! But I notice the red soles are a little bit darker on the shoes I bought from Barneys. Is this normal?


----------



## jamidee

Boolove said:
			
		

> I recently bought a pair if lady peep nude from barneys. Fell in love with it and bought my second black lady peep from the louboutin boutique itself which just came in today! But I notice the red soles are a little bit darker on the shoes I bought from Barneys. Is this normal?



 the red varies


----------



## tslsusi

Thank you so much, they were authenticated on the purse forum but I just wondered about the change in color. 





NANI1972 said:


> The red sole does slightly differ sometimes. I have noticed on some of my own shoes. You can always re-post on the authenticate thread with your own pics to give yourself piece of mind.


----------



## Boolove

jamidee said:


> the red varies



Thanks! I appreciate the help


----------



## AEGIS

my little sister distracted my dh while i snuck shoes in:lolots: she's so wise for her age.  think she's seen my mom do it once too often lol


----------



## dbeth

Magic Mike........so WORTH IT!!!!!!


----------



## dbeth

And my lord (as I fan myself) Channing Tatum is such Eye Candy.    I didn't know who he was until all this talk about the movie!


----------



## dbeth

Seriously, NOBODY has seen Magic Mike here yet?! I find that very hard to believe.


----------



## fieryfashionist

dbeth said:
			
		

> Seriously, NOBODY has seen Magic Mike here yet?! I find that very hard to believe.



I never post here really, but HELL yeah I saw it and on opening day!!   As if I'd ever pass up the opportunity to see Joe Manganiello (Alcide on True Blood ) and Channing Tatum!!  Channing's moves were uhh... hot daaaamn.   Let's just say that wife of his is one lucky girl.  Haha.

My friend and I were like they coulda just stood in front of a blue screen and we woulda paid to see it.  Haha.   The crowd was mostly female and we all kept clapping and shrieking... it was hilarious! 

I absolutely loved Channing in The Vow... I dragged my bf to see that on Valentine's Day and let's just say I had to sit in the theater for 15-20 minutes after, cuz I cried so much!  I loved that movie!!


----------



## dbeth

fieryfashionist said:


> I never post here really, but HELL yeah I saw it and on opening day!!   As if I'd ever pass up the opportunity to see Joe Manganiello (Alcide on True Blood ) and Channing Tatum!!  Channing's moves were uhh... hot daaaamn.   Let's just say that wife of his is one lucky girl.  Haha.
> 
> My friend and I were like they coulda just stood in front of a blue screen and we woulda paid to see it.  Haha.   The crowd was mostly female and we all kept clapping and shrieking... it was hilarious!
> 
> I absolutely loved Channing in The Vow... I dragged my bf to see that on Valentine's Day and let's just say I had to sit in the theater for 15-20 minutes after, cuz I cried so much!  I loved that movie!!



I havn't seen True Blood yet, darn it! I loved Twilight so I know I would like it.

Yeah, the crowd was crazy during the movie---there was these two old men that came separately, so it was a little odd to see them there. Both looked like they were in their 80's.   I don't know, maybe they were gay?!


----------



## fieryfashionist

dbeth said:
			
		

> I havn't seen True Blood yet, darn it! I loved Twilight so I know I would like it.
> 
> Yeah, the crowd was crazy during the movie---there was these two old men that came separately, so it was a little odd to see them there. Both looked like they were in their 80's.   I don't know, maybe they were gay?!



Omg, you must watch it... it's reallllly good!!  You're speakin my language, haha... I'm a 30 year old Twihard!!   You'd also love Vampire Diaries... it's one of my favorite shows!!  Ian Somerhalder is sooo hot... and the lead, Nina Dobrev (Elena in the show), is absolutely stunning!!  If I ever saw them out and about somewhere, I think their combined hotness would melt me, damn. 

That's so funny, hahaha.  I wonder if they were related to the old *** hunched over dude who sat behind us... my friend and I were like wtf, what's he doing here?!   I bet they were gay... or they had absolutely no idea what it was about and expected a magician's story, haha, who knows!!


----------



## Dianabanana12

dbeth said:


> I havn't seen True Blood yet, darn it! I loved Twilight so I know I would like it.
> 
> Yeah, the crowd was crazy during the movie---there was these two old men that came separately, so it was a little odd to see them there. Both looked like they were in their 80's.   I don't know, maybe they were gay?!



WOMAN YOU DONT KNOW WHAT YOUR MISSING 

OMG True Blood is AMAZING so so so good i would be so excited if i was you, i think its what season five now, so you have so many episodes to catch up on that so exciting hahaha do it go buy the first season now and watch it .... now...I hated twlight movies, but LOVED the books, true blood is 1083948934839 better than twilight, omg... ill buy the first season for you hahaha ...


----------



## heiress-ox

dbeth said:


> Magic Mike........so WORTH IT!!!!!!



ooh I saw it last night & am still fanning myself... Channing Tatum is just.. beyond in that movie, so worth it!


----------



## anniethecat

fieryfashionist said:


> I never post here really, but HELL yeah I saw it and on opening day!!  As if I'd ever pass up the opportunity to see Joe Manganiello (Alcide on True Blood ) and Channing Tatum!!  *Channing's moves were uhh... hot daaaamn*.  Let's just say that wife of his is one lucky girl. Haha.


 
Perfect role for him...he was a male dancer before he started acting...that's why he moved so damn good.


----------



## skislope15

I'm going to see it tomorrow nite. I got this funny ecard this morning....


----------



## dbeth

Dianabanana12 said:


> WOMAN YOU DONT KNOW WHAT YOUR MISSING
> 
> OMG True Blood is AMAZING so so so good i would be so excited if i was you, i think its what season five now, so you have so many episodes to catch up on that so exciting hahaha do it go buy the first season now and watch it .... now...I hated twlight movies, but LOVED the books, true blood is 1083948934839 better than twilight, omg... ill buy the first season for you hahaha ...



lol, then send your dvd series right over! 



heiress-ox said:


> ooh I saw it last night & am still fanning myself... Channing Tatum is just.. beyond in that movie, so worth it!



 



anniethecat said:


> Perfect role for him...he was a male dancer before he started acting...that's why he moved so damn good.



I had heard that!  Yeah, he was pretty damn good! 



skislope15 said:


> View attachment 1782061
> 
> 
> I'm going to see it tomorrow nite. I got this funny ecard this morning....


----------



## fieryfashionist

anniethecat said:
			
		

> Perfect role for him...he was a male dancer before he started acting...that's why he moved so damn good.



Yeah, exactly!  The movie is based on his life as a stripper pre-Hollywood, so he knew what he was doing up there, haha.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I saw Spiderman last night and reallly liked it!!  Very entertaining!!  I'm not a Marvel fangirl by any means, haha, but I saw the others and have always been a fan!  The chemistry between Emma and Andrew is so cute... no wonder they got together during filming!!  Anyone else see it?


----------



## Dianabanana12

Totally random --- I was out last night for the 4th of July, went to this place called Ocean Club its off the water, its like an outdoor club with cabanas, etc. anyways.... I stupidly decided to wear my Clou Noeud spikes, so towards the end of the night I took them off and put my flip flops on .. I went to the restroom and had my boyfriend hold them for me ... so I walk out to find 3 girls holding my shoes taking pictures with them .. I COULD HAVE KILLED MY BOYFRIEND hahaha hes lucky they werent trying them on!!! They were just holding them taking a picture, so  iwas like Mike what the hell was that haha ... hes like I dont know I got thrown off guard they thought the were awesome and wanted to take picturesw with them  hmmm  haha well I laughed it off, but I did think it was funny my boyfriend goes, they started hitting on me but then totally forgot about me when they saw the shoes hahahahah :lolots: oh boyfriend of mine 

Thats a picture of us so you can put a face to his name haha ... its probably at least a year old, but you get the point ... we really dont go tanning hahaha the lighting of this picture makes us look really tan, plus we had just come back from vegas


----------



## Dianabanana12

heiress-ox said:


> ooh I saw it last night & am still fanning myself... Channing Tatum is just.. beyond in that movie, so worth it!


 
Channing Tatum... mmm mmm mmm ... yummmmmyy :kiss:


I tried to talk my boyfriend into seeing it the other day, playing it off like I wasnt sure what the movie was about..... it didnt work :lolots:


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Dianabanana12 said:
			
		

> Totally random --- I was out last night for the 4th of July, went to this place called Ocean Club its off the water, its like an outdoor club with cabanas, etc. anyways.... I stupidly decided to wear my Clou Noeud spikes, so towards the end of the night I took them off and put my flip flops on .. I went to the restroom and had my boyfriend hold them for me ... so I walk out to find 3 girls holding my shoes taking pictures with them .. I COULD HAVE KILLED MY BOYFRIEND hahaha hes lucky they werent trying them on!!! They were just holding them taking a picture, so  iwas like Mike what the hell was that haha ... hes like I dont know I got thrown off guard they thought the were awesome and wanted to take picturesw with them  hmmm  haha well I laughed it off, but I did think it was funny my boyfriend goes, they started hitting on me but then totally forgot about me when they saw the shoes hahahahah :lolots: oh boyfriend of mine
> 
> Thats a picture of us so you can put a face to his name haha ... its probably at least a year old, but you get the point ... we really dont go tanning hahaha the lighting of this picture makes us look really tan, plus we had just come back from vegas



:lolots:


----------



## dbeth

Dianabanana12 said:


> Totally random --- I was out last night for the 4th of July, went to this place called Ocean Club its off the water, its like an outdoor club with cabanas, etc. anyways.... I stupidly decided to wear my Clou Noeud spikes, so towards the end of the night I took them off and put my flip flops on .. I went to the restroom and had my boyfriend hold them for me ... so I walk out to find 3 girls holding my shoes taking pictures with them .. I COULD HAVE KILLED MY BOYFRIEND hahaha hes lucky they werent trying them on!!! They were just holding them taking a picture, so  iwas like Mike what the hell was that haha ... hes like I dont know I got thrown off guard they thought the were awesome and wanted to take picturesw with them  hmmm  haha well I laughed it off, but I did think it was funny my boyfriend goes, they started hitting on me but then totally forgot about me when they saw the shoes hahahahah :lolots: oh boyfriend of mine
> 
> Thats a picture of us so you can put a face to his name haha ... its probably at least a year old, but you get the point ... we really dont go tanning hahaha the lighting of this picture makes us look really tan, plus we had just come back from vegas



  That is hilarious!! You are lucky they didn't run off with them!

Cute pic of you guys---adorable couple!


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:
			
		

> Magic Mike........so WORTH IT!!!!!!



Oh em gee I totally agree. I was so angry I wasn't that stage during pony.


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> Oh em gee I totally agree. I was so angry I wasn't that stage during pony.




  I figured you had seen Magic Mike!!!


----------



## jamidee

Dianabanana12 said:
			
		

> Channing Tatum... mmm mmm mmm ... yummmmmyy :kiss:
> 
> I tried to talk my boyfriend into seeing it the other day, playing it off like I wasnt sure what the movie was about..... it didnt work :lolots:



Girl just tell him what you'll give him after... That'll work. That movie made me want to go 50 shades of grey on his a$$.


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:
			
		

> I figured you had seen Magic Mike!!!



Girl I was one of those crazy women standing in line 40 min before the movie started openin night just to get a seat for prime optical advantage of channing tatums thong. I was in my happy place...

Sex for me will never be the same... Im forever ruined until a guy can move like that... The things he did with those hips was just all kinds of wrong


----------



## Jönathan

fieryfashionist said:


> I saw Spiderman last night and reallly liked it!!  Very entertaining!!  I'm not a Marvel fangirl by any means, haha, but I saw the others and have always been a fan!  The chemistry between Emma and Andrew is so cute... no wonder they got together during filming!!  Anyone else see it?



I'm a bit of comic book nerd and I really enjoyed it! I always thought Gwen Stacy was much cooler girlfriend than MJ. 

I totally agree great chemisty between Emma and Andrew!


----------



## jamidee

Jönathan said:
			
		

> I'm a bit of comic book nerd and I really enjoyed it! I always thought Gwen Stacy was much cooler girlfriend than MJ.
> 
> I totally agree great chemisty between Emma and Andrew!



I'm going to go see it soon... But I was a little bummed that she's blonde?? In the comics she was a red head, ?


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> Oh em gee I totally agree. I was so angry I wasn't that stage during pony.



i will never look/hear the song pony in the same way ever again... oh to be that extra!


----------



## jamidee

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> i will never look/hear the song pony in the same way ever again... oh to be that extra!



It was actually his choreographer that volunteered for that position.. With good reason. :giggles: but I read somewhere that she didn't know about the nuts in face moment. That was a little surprise  I'd suffer through that anyday just to get a little tatum in my life.


----------



## Dianabanana12

jamidee said:


> Girl just tell him what you'll give him after... That'll work. That movie made me want to go 50 shades of grey on his a$$.



:lolots: ... hmmmm  I think I might try that tomorrow night


----------



## IsisI

love this card....:giggles:....



skislope15 said:


> View attachment 1782061
> 
> 
> I'm going to see it tomorrow nite. I got this funny ecard this morning....


----------



## Dianabanana12

jamidee said:


> It was actually his choreographer that volunteered for that position.. With good reason. :giggles: but I read somewhere that she didn't know about the nuts in face moment. That was a little surprise  I'd suffer through that anyday just to get a little tatum in my life.



Wait what! nuts in face?! .....


----------



## Dianabanana12

jamidee said:


> Girl I was one of those crazy women standing in line 40 min before the movie started openin night just to get a seat for prime optical advantage of channing tatums thong. I was in my happy place...
> 
> Sex for me will never be the same... Im forever ruined until a guy can move like that... The things he did with those hips was just all kinds of wrong



My old booty call (of 6 years, yeah that good) might work for you, ill give you his number :lolots: .... he forever ruined sex for me hahahha


----------



## Jönathan

jamidee said:


> I'm going to go see it soon... But I was a little bummed that she's blonde?? In the comics she was a red head, ?


Gwen Stacy was always blonde in the comics. Peter Parker's other girlfriend Mary Jane Watson or MJ was the redhead.


----------



## jamidee

Jönathan said:
			
		

> Gwen Stacy was always blonde in the comics. Peter Parker's other girlfriend Mary Jane Watson or MJ was the redhead.



Oh wow! I didnt know spiderman was a pimp... I always thought mj was his one and only ... I just watched the cartoons tho :shame:


----------



## jamidee

Dianabanana12 said:
			
		

> My old booty call (of 6 years, yeah that good) might work for you, ill give you his number :lolots: .... he forever ruined sex for me hahahha



Hahah im sounding hard up arent i? 

Is his name Channing tatum?


----------



## jamidee

Dianabanana12 said:
			
		

> Wait what! nuts in face?! .....



Every girls favorite... Tea bag that Biatch. :lolots:


----------



## Dianabanana12

jamidee said:


> Hahah im sounding hard up arent i?
> 
> Is his name Channing tatum?



I wish hahahaha, you think id be going around giving you his number if it wassssssss?! 

oh well a girl can dream


----------



## Jönathan

jamidee said:


> Oh wow! I didnt know spiderman was a pimp... I always thought mj was his one and only ... I just watched the cartoons tho :shame:



Gwen was Peter's first love in the original comic books back in the mid 1960's MJ was later about '71 or something? The studios seem to take creative license for the movies and animated series versions. The Iron Man characters are all kinda jacked up in the movies as well, but I still love them!


----------



## AEGIS

Praise! Finally got my power back after being without power for six days.


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> Praise! Finally got my power back after being without power for six days.


 Yippie, I got my internet and cable back last night but it was down again this morning!


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> Yippie, I got my internet and cable back last night but it was down again this morning!



If I go home and the power is off, I might shoot someone at the utility company


----------



## Dessye

skislope15 said:


> View attachment 1782061
> 
> 
> I'm going to see it tomorrow nite. I got this funny ecard this morning....


 
LOLOLOL!!!! I think I may have to steal that


----------



## Dessye

heiress-ox said:


> ooh I saw it last night & am still fanning myself... Channing Tatum is just.. beyond in that movie, so worth it!


 
Nicest body I've ever seen, at least from behind.  My, oh my!  And when he dances....  He really knows how to move that yummy body of his hehe

I want to go see it again!


----------



## Dessye

Hope you guys all get your power back soon


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jamidee said:
			
		

> Every girls favorite... Tea bag that Biatch. :lolots:



:lolots: oh dear lord what have I stumbled in to


----------



## fieryfashionist

Jönathan said:
			
		

> I'm a bit of comic book nerd and I really enjoyed it! I always thought Gwen Stacy was much cooler girlfriend than MJ.
> 
> I totally agree great chemisty between Emma and Andrew!



Ohhhhh, that's what my friend's husband said, haha.   I think their chemistry really made the movie what it was... even silly/nothing scenes were transformed into something special!  Why did they decide to make this movie though (obviously for $$$), because all the existing Spiderman movies make this one sorta... redundant?  Not that I'm complaining!


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> Girl just tell him what you'll give him after... That'll work. That movie made me want to go 50 shades of grey on his a$$.



 

I havn't read it yet. I ordered from Amazon a few weeks back though!



Dianabanana12 said:


> Wait what! nuts in face?! .....




:lolots:
Whaatttt?! Omg, seriously---drinking coffee in the morning with a full bladder is an accident waiting to happen with reading this comment!! 



AEGIS said:


> Praise! Finally got my power back after being without power for six days.



Oh no---you were one of those that was affected by this storm! Glad it came back on. I don't want you shooting anyone---you only save that for shoes. :greengrin:



Dessye said:


> Nicest body I've ever seen, at least from behind.  My, oh my!  And when he dances....  He really knows how to move that yummy body of his hehe
> 
> I want to go see it again!



Lol! I am going to see it again next week!   My friend couldn't make it this past weekend so I told her I would go with her.  We sneak those tiny wine bottles in our purses. Nothing beats Magic Mike and wine together!


----------



## dbeth

My neighbor said that the theatre she went to see Magic Mike serves wine ( more expensive obviously, I think the price is with 2 glasses). She said it got sooo CRAZY in there and that some women got up & started humping their friends & the theatre chairs!     That's hilarious & it would be like seeing a double show!!!


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:


> I havn't read it yet. I ordered from Amazon a few weeks back though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:
> Whaatttt?! Omg, seriously---drinking coffee in the morning with a full bladder is an accident waiting to happen with reading this comment!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no---you were one of those that was affected by this storm! Glad it came back on. I don't want you shooting anyone---you only save that for shoes. :greengrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! I am going to see it again next week!   My friend couldn't make it this past weekend so I told her I would go with her.  We sneak those tiny wine bottles in our purses. Nothing beats Magic Mike and wine together!


:giggles: I haven't read it either, but I was going to improvise. I'm pretty sure I've got some dirty things to pull out of my back of tricks.


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:


> My neighbor said that the theatre she went to see Magic Mike serves wine ( more expensive obviously, I think the price is with 2 glasses). She said it got sooo CRAZY in there and that some women got up & started humping their friends & the theatre chairs!     That's hilarious & it would be like seeing a double show!!!


 I'm in Louisiana so our theatre serves daquiris!  The entire line of 100+ women had one...also, the theatre is located next to a bar so it's save to say everyone was pre-drunk or...I was!  We didn't have humping , unfortunately, but we did have cat-calling, howling, cheering and vulgarity with the best of them. Perhaps, I should visit your theatre.


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:


> I havn't read it yet. I ordered from Amazon a few weeks back though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:
> Whaatttt?! Omg, seriously---drinking coffee in the morning with a full bladder is an accident waiting to happen with reading this comment!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no---you were one of those that was affected by this storm! Glad it came back on. I don't want you shooting anyone---*you only save that for shoes*. :greengrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! I am going to see it again next week!   My friend couldn't make it this past weekend so I told her I would go with her.  We sneak those tiny wine bottles in our purses. Nothing beats Magic Mike and wine together!


dbeth... I swear.....when I read this... I thought it said, you save that for hoes!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH made my morning. Yes, Aegis, save the shooting for the Hoes  phahahaa


----------



## jamidee

loubiwhirl_ said:


> :lolots: Oh dear lord what have i stumbled in to


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> I'm in Louisiana so our theatre serves daquiris!  The entire line of 100+ women had one...also, the theatre is located next to a bar so it's save to say everyone was pre-drunk or...I was!  We didn't have humping , unfortunately, but we did have cat-calling, howling, cheering and vulgarity with the best of them. Perhaps, I should visit your theatre.



  Oh boy, that would be one heck of a show if you came out here to Cali! Louboutins, wine, Magic Mike, humping----would definitely make for a wild time!


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:


> Oh boy, that would be one heck of a show if you came out here to Cali! Louboutins, wine, Magic Mike, humping----would definitely make for a wild time!


Yea... screw watching magic mike on screen.. we could just stake out Channing Tatum's house and go get ourselves a real show. So, add jail-time to the list and stalking charges... :shame: :giggles:


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> Yea... screw watching magic mike on screen.. we could just stake out Channing Tatum's house and go get ourselves a real show. So, add jail-time to the list and stalking charges... :shame: :giggles:


----------



## dbeth

As long as he wears the white hoodie with the red baseball hat backwards!!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Only 4 day til Magic Mike is out in the UK.................................... Need I say more?


----------



## Dessye

dbeth said:


> My neighbor said that the theatre she went to see Magic Mike serves wine ( more expensive obviously, I think the price is with 2 glasses). She said it got sooo CRAZY in there and that some women got up & started humping their friends & the theatre chairs!     That's hilarious & it would be like seeing a double show!!!



  OK, if this happened and I wasn't already drinking, I'd start!  Are you serious?  Wow.


----------



## jamidee

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> Only 4 day til Magic Mike is out in the UK.................................... Need I say more?



Girl get your wine and cat calling voice on! It's gonna be a good time!


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:
			
		

> As long as he wears the white hoodie with the red baseball hat backwards!!!



 I'd prefer him wearing nothing but sure... We can go with that!


----------



## dbeth

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Only 4 day til Magic Mike is out in the UK.................................... Need I say more?



Hehe. Get ready!! 



Dessye said:


> OK, if this happened and I wasn't already drinking, I'd start!  Are you serious?  Wow.



 Lol, yes I am serious. I was a little shocked too at first! I believe it because a few groups of women at the theatre I went to did a lot of cat calling, one of them got up and did a little dance. But they didn't hump each other or the chairs. 



jamidee said:


> I'd prefer him wearing nothing but sure... We can go with that!



Hahahahha! No girl, he needs to strip that white hoodie, jeans & hat off first!! The birthday suit can come later.


----------



## heiress-ox

dbeth said:


> As long as he wears the white hoodie with the red baseball hat backwards!!!



A freaking MEN

i'm so jealous,that you all have movie theatres that serve alcohol, however, my friends and i managed to make our way through 3 bottles of champagne before we went to see it, needless to say i was definitely joining in the cat calls!


----------



## jamidee

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> A freaking MEN
> 
> i'm so jealous,that you all have movie theatres that serve alcohol, however, my friends and i managed to make our way through 3 bottles of champagne before we went to see it, needless to say i was definitely joining in the cat calls!


----------



## dbeth

heiress-ox said:


> A freaking MEN
> 
> i'm so jealous,that you all have movie theatres that serve alcohol, however, my friends and i managed to make our way through 3 bottles of champagne before we went to see it, needless to say i was definitely joining in the cat calls!


----------



## 318Platinum

Hey, all! I just woke up from a much needed nap, only to find that my newly adopted doggy was busy while I slept! I am truly blessed there were no shoes in these, or I would have probably went to jail! :.-( Mama can't look at her right now, especially since my boxes are the only housing I have for my shoes right now. Uuggggggh!


----------



## rock_girl

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Hey, all! I just woke up from a much needed nap, only to find that my newly adopted doggy was busy while I slept! I am truly blessed there were no shoes in these, or I would have probably went to jail! :.-( Mama can't look at her right now, especially since my boxes are the only housing I have for my shoes right now. Uuggggggh!



O_o what a naughty dog! Glad there weren't any shoes in there. Have you checked out the bag/box exchange thread? Maybe you can get another there.


----------



## cts900

318Platinum said:


> Hey, all! I just woke up from a much needed nap, only to find that my newly adopted doggy was busy while I slept! I am truly blessed there were no shoes in these, or I would have probably went to jail! :.-( Mama can't look at her right now, especially since my boxes are the only housing I have for my shoes right now. Uuggggggh!


----------



## 318Platinum

cts900 said:


>



My sentiments exactly!! and to top it all off, the DH just brought home a small shelving unit that I could store my shoes and boxes on until further notice!!! You're a day too late, Hubby!!!! :no-good: I am just so darn happy that I didn't have my shoes in there!!!


----------



## AEGIS

GASP!! oh nooooooooo---and you have a very curated collection with unique and expensive and hard to replace pairs.  girl put your shoes up on a shelf or something!


----------



## wannaprada

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Hey, all! I just woke up from a much needed nap, only to find that my newly adopted doggy was busy while I slept! I am truly blessed there were no shoes in these, or I would have probably went to jail! :.-( Mama can't look at her right now, especially since my boxes are the only housing I have for my shoes right now. Uuggggggh!



Thank goodness no shoes were in there!


----------



## cts900

318Platinum said:


> My sentiments exactly!! and to top it all off, the DH just brought home a small shelving unit that I could store my shoes and boxes on until further notice!!! You're a day too late, Hubby!!!! :no-good: I am just so darn happy that I didn't have my shoes in there!!!





Thank goodness! That picture blows me away!


----------



## AEGIS

breaking in decollete...heel slippage but tight toe box...ush:


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> breaking in decollete...heel slippage but tight toe box...ush:



you got them! i'm placing my order for a pair next week - how did you size for them?

tbh i get heel slippage with a lot of the loubs i've tried, but i'd rather that than tight toes (i'm a baby).. i think decolletes stretch out quite a bit or so i've heard - so once they're broken in i'm sure if the heel slippage is too bad you could just use a heel pad.


----------



## beagly911

318Platinum said:


> Hey, all! I just woke up from a much needed nap, only to find that my newly adopted doggy was busy while I slept! I am truly blessed there were no shoes in these, or I would have probably went to jail! :.-( Mama can't look at her right now, especially since my boxes are the only housing I have for my shoes right now. Uuggggggh!


 :censor: oh puppy time out and mommy time out(so you don't get jailed...hehe)  Sooo glad there where no shoes in the boxes!!


----------



## AEGIS

heiress-ox said:


> you got them! i'm placing my order for a pair next week - how did you size for them?
> 
> tbh i get heel slippage with a lot of the loubs i've tried, but i'd rather that than tight toes (i'm a baby).. i think decolletes stretch out quite a bit or so i've heard - so once they're broken in i'm sure if the heel slippage is too bad you could just use a heel pad.





i've had them for months. they're camel patent.  i got a 39.5 bc it was steaaal on ebay. $99!  there are some marks on the patent leather that i need to try to remove.  if i cannot i will eventually strass them with dorado crystals.

you're right...i get heel slippage with so many CLs.  my left foot is fine, but my right foot is a little tight.


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> breaking in decollete...heel slippage but tight toe box...ush:


 Oh so understand!!! ouch


----------



## cts900

AEGIS said:


> breaking in decollete...heel slippage but tight toe box...ush:



Good luck, beautiful...the Decollete and Decolzep both broke me and my wide-a$$ feet...


----------



## AEGIS

cts900 said:


> Good luck, beautiful...the Decollete and Decolzep both broke me and my wide-a$$ feet...





nooooooo....i have wide *** feet too i just love that color.  and i have a pair of rolando that are a smiiidge too long


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> Good luck, beautiful...the Decollete and Decolzep both broke me and my wide-a$$ feet...


 Oh so sorry cts, I took my Decolzep's to the cobbler today to get vibrams put on as they are actually going to work for me but I have average to narrow feet.


----------



## cts900

AEGIS said:


> nooooooo....i have wide *** feet too i just love that color.  and i have a pair of rolando that are a smiiidge too long



I also have mile-long toes.  Don't go by me...my feet are a mess!!!!!


----------



## cts900

beagly911 said:


> Oh so sorry cts, I took my Decolzep's to the cobbler today to get vibrams put on as they are actually going to work for me but I have average to narrow feet.



:cry: I tried.  I failed. I am jealous....it is my favorite CL last of all time.


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> :cry: I tried. I failed. I am jealous....it is my favorite CL last of all time.


 I'm so sorry, I love the look of the almond toe but they can be difficult!!  My decolletes are going to have to find a new home as I made the mistake of buying a 1/2 size down from my tts, I actually could have done tts or 1/2 size up....so sad:rain:


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> nooooooo....i have wide *** feet too i just love that color. and i have a pair of rolando that are a smiiidge too long


Keep trying AEGIS, I have a pair of decolletes that are a 1/2 size smaller than tts (tts is 40 and they are a 39.5) and after some sock tricking I can wear them but not comfortably but a 39.5 should work for you with a little time and wearing...ush: through the stretching....you can make them work I know you can!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> i've had them for months. they're camel patent.  i got a 39.5 bc it was steaaal on ebay. $99!  there are some marks on the patent leather that i need to try to remove.  if i cannot i will eventually strass them with dorado crystals.
> 
> you're right...i get heel slippage with so many CLs.  my left foot is fine, but my right foot is a little tight.



your tts is a 39 usually right if i remember right?  i love the camel patent, they're so nice with darker skintones! i hope you can get them to work out for you!

i got a pair of ebay last year, in a .5 size down from my TTS.. but could barely stuff my wide sausage feet in them so had to re-sell, i'm thinking this time to buy .5 up from TTS.. fingers crossed they work out as i prefer the cut to the ron ron which is my second choice.





beagly911 said:


> Keep trying AEGIS, I have a pair of decolletes that are a 1/2 size smaller than tts (tts is 40 and they are a 39.5) and after some sock tricking I can wear them but not comfortably but a 39.5 should work for you with a little time and wearing...ush: through the stretching....you can make them work I know you can!!!



i applaud you for getting a 1/2 size smaller and making them work - when i did so at first i could barely get my foot in, but i couldn't deal with the sock trick pain, so they had to go


----------



## AEGIS

cts900 said:


> I also have mile-long toes.  Don't go by me...my feet are a mess!!!!!




your feet are wonderful! 




beagly911 said:


> Keep trying AEGIS, I have a pair of decolletes that are a 1/2 size smaller than tts (tts is 40 and they are a 39.5) and after some sock tricking I can wear them but not comfortably but a 39.5 should work for you with a little time and wearing...ush: through the stretching....you can make them work I know you can!!!




yeah i had heard about them being killer so i knew i should go tts.  my left foot is slightly smaller than my right and is ok. the right is tight.


i can do it!! thanks for the encouragement ladies 

i want to wear them all the time.  i know i'll be judged at school as the girl always in her loubies...but i prefer to be the girl who wears great shoes all the time and not for special occasions 



heiress-ox said:


> your tts is a 39 usually right if i remember right?  i love the camel patent, they're so nice with darker skintones! i hope you can get them to work out for you!
> 
> i got a pair of ebay last year, in a .5 size down from my TTS.. but could barely stuff my wide sausage feet in them so had to re-sell, i'm thinking this time to buy .5 up from TTS.. fingers crossed they work out as i prefer the cut to the ron ron which is my second choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i applaud you for getting a 1/2 size smaller and making them work - when i did so at first i could barely get my foot in, but i couldn't deal with the sock trick pain, so they had to go




CL tts is 39.5...i just went with that.  i surprisingly did not find the ronron comfy.  i sold mine quickly.  i wore them out once and was like


----------



## cts900

AEGIS said:


> *your feet are wonderful!
> *
> 
> CL tts is 39.5...i just went with that.  *i surprisingly did not find the ronron comfy*.  i sold mine quickly.  i wore them out once and was like



Tee hee...YOU are wonderful!  Shockingly, and I realize this makes no sense, I adore Ron Rons and wear them to work regularly .  Go figure...


----------



## jamidee

:weird: my pink vp are sooooo much taller than my nude and black and batik?! Like 140mm taller. Consequently it makes me love them more cause the pitch is better but :weird: so odd


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> :weird: my pink vp are sooooo much taller than my nude and black and batik?! Like 140mm taller. Consequently it makes me love them more cause the pitch is better but :weird: so odd



that is strange, i noticed the same thing with my summerissimas vs my bianca 140s - the summerissima is noticeably taller.. i wonder what's going on with the land of CLs lol soon our 140s will be more like 150s


----------



## AEGIS

heiress-ox said:


> that is strange, i noticed the same thing with my summerissimas vs my bianca 140s - the summerissima is noticeably taller.. i wonder what's going on with the land of CLs lol soon our 140s will be more like 150s





the bigger the size the higher the heel right? i ordered a 40 in my summers.  i hope it's not super high.


----------



## AEGIS

outlining for professional responsibility...kill me


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> the bigger the size the higher the heel right? i ordered a 40 in my summers.  i hope it's not super high.



??? Maybe ? But that doesn't make a whole lot of sense. My summers are the same height as my pink vp tho... They are a 40 and I think they are true 140


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> the bigger the size the higher the heel right? i ordered a 40 in my summers.  i hope it's not super high.



that is true, my shoes are prob higher than smaller footed people - but i got a 41.5 in both my summerissimas and my biancas - so technically since they're both 140mm they should be the same height? my biancas measure just over 5.5" and then the summerissimas are a definite 6" which is supposed to be a 150.  this is why i doubt i could do real 150s, they'd be like 6.3+ inches 

let me know if you find your summerissimas to be a bit higher



jamidee said:


> ??? Maybe ? But that doesn't make a whole lot of sense. My summers are the same height as my pink vp tho... They are a 40 and I think they are true 140



that makes no sense, since your vps are supposed to be 120s.. well i mean not that it's abad thing since i know you're not usually a fan of the VP pitch, so that evens it out a little!


----------



## AEGIS

heiress-ox said:


> that is true, my shoes are prob higher than smaller footed people - but i got a 41.5 in both my summerissimas and my biancas - so technically since they're both 140mm they should be the same height? my biancas measure just over 5.5" and then the summerissimas are a definite 6" which is supposed to be a 150.  this is why i doubt i could do real 150s, they'd be like 6.3+ inches
> 
> let me know if you find your summerissimas to be a bit higher
> 
> 
> 
> that makes no sense, since your vps are supposed to be 120s.. well i mean not that it's abad thing since i know you're not usually a fan of the VP pitch, so that evens it out a little!



i will be so mad if my heels are 6 inches....i was trying to buy lower heeled shoes! wish i could shave them down until they were 130


----------



## AEGIS

i just realized the sweet charity came in this colorway...the exact same colorway as my archidisco i believe....now i want it to go with the shoes..i was considering an LV alma to match but this way the bows will match too...


----------



## Dianabanana12

AEGIS said:


> i just realized the sweet charity came in this colorway...the exact same colorway as my archidisco i believe....now i want it to go with the shoes..i was considering an LV alma to match but this way the bows will match too...



But LV alma in vernis is just so amazing  I love mine!!! Amarante


----------



## AEGIS

Dianabanana12 said:


> But LV alma in vernis is just so amazing  I love mine!!! Amarante





if i am good, i hope to get one by the end of the year.  LV monogram makes me iffy but i do like their non-monogram items


----------



## Dianabanana12

AEGIS said:


> if i am good, i hope to get one by the end of the year.  LV monogram makes me iffy but i do like their non-monogram items



Yeah I hear you, I have so many LV and starting falling out of love with it a few months back. But will forever LOVE my vernis alma! ... The LV logo isnt too obvious on it because of the shine of the leather... its beautiful ... maybe you would like the epi line only 1 LV stamp on the bag


----------



## AEGIS

Dianabanana12 said:


> Yeah I hear you, I have so many LV and starting falling out of love with it a few months back. But will forever LOVE my vernis alma! ... The LV logo isnt too obvious on it because of the shine of the leather... its beautiful ... maybe you would like the epi line only 1 LV stamp on the bag




i have thompson street clutches which i love. they're EPI. it's not as obvious


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> i just realized the sweet charity came in this colorway...the exact same colorway as my archidisco i believe....now i want it to go with the shoes..i was considering an LV alma to match but this way the bows will match too...



that is so cute, but i do really love the lv alma vernis in amarante & i'm not usually a big fan of LV in general - that will be my next bag  plus to play devils advocate, the sweet charity is a little more dressy whereas the lv you'd be able to dress down & wear with more things including the archidiscos!


----------



## jamidee

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> that is so cute, but i do really love the lv alma vernis in amarante & i'm not usually a big fan of LV in general - that will be my next bag  plus to play devils advocate, you the sweet charity is a little more dressy whereas the lv you'd be able to dress down & wear with more things including the archidiscos!



I'm a lv alma amarante lover. It will be my next bag


----------



## AEGIS

heiress-ox said:


> that is so cute, but i do really love the lv alma vernis in amarante & i'm not usually a big fan of LV in general - that will be my next bag  plus to play devils advocate, the sweet charity is a little more dressy whereas the lv you'd be able to dress down & wear with more things including the archidiscos!



true!  i hope that i can get it.  i was thisclose to getting an alma MM for 1k from a member.  i hesitated for one day and they sold it.  such a good price.  sigh.  then i would have both my chanel and my MM and i would be pretty bag happy.  but it's between taupe chanel flap and MM as next for me and a nice orangy-brown bag


----------



## Dianabanana12

heiress-ox said:


> that is so cute, but i do really love the lv alma vernis in amarante & i'm not usually a big fan of LV in general - that will be my next bag  plus to play devils advocate, the sweet charity is a little more dressy whereas the lv you'd be able to dress down & wear with more things including the archidiscos!





jamidee said:


> I'm a lv alma amarante lover. It will be my next bag



Right! I highly recommend it, its the most amazing bag i have ever owned, and I agree I dress it up and dress it down. I have the MM which is pretty big, but so so so beautiful! When im not getting dirty looks from older women lol im getting a ton of compliments on it!


----------



## AEGIS

Dianabanana12 said:


> Right! I highly recommend it, its the most amazing bag i have ever owned, and I agree I dress it up and dress it down. I have the MM which is pretty big, but so so so beautiful! When im not getting dirty looks from older women lol im getting a ton of compliments on it!





*steals DB's bag and runs from thread* :doggie::doggie:


----------



## Dianabanana12

AEGIS said:


> *steals DB's bag and runs from thread* :doggie::doggie:


 

 ... no MINE :lolots:


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

AEGIS said:
			
		

> true!  i hope that i can get it.  i was thisclose to getting an alma MM for 1k from a member.  i hesitated for one day and they sold it.  such a good price.  sigh.  then i would have both my chanel and my MM and i would be pretty bag happy.  but it's between taupe chanel flap and MM as next for me and a nice orangy-brown bag



Like a tan birkin?


----------



## AEGIS

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Like a tan birkin?





honey...my dh told me "the day you bring in a 10k bag into this house we will have a problem"

he tolerates shoes and bags...but a birkin?! 

that and i do not looove Birkins.  my sorority sister has one and i was looking at it and i realized it's not for me.

but i did see a nice brownish alma  2 alma's...too many?


----------



## AEGIS

Dianabanana12 said:


> ... no MINE :lolots:


----------



## jamidee

Dianabanana12 said:


> Right! I highly recommend it, its the most amazing bag i have ever owned, and I agree I dress it up and dress it down. I have the MM which is pretty big, but so so so beautiful! When im not getting dirty looks from older women lol im getting a ton of compliments on it!


 yea, I've wanted this bag since I could remember. This and a chanel flap are my holy grails.


----------



## heiress-ox

Dianabanana12 said:


> Right! I highly recommend it, its the most amazing bag i have ever owned, and I agree I dress it up and dress it down. I have the MM which is pretty big, but so so so beautiful! When im not getting dirty looks from older women lol im getting a ton of compliments on it!



 it is so gorgeous  i've wanted the MM amarante forever, it's been my favorite for so long, i even think i prefer it to the celine! i need to start putting shoes on the backburner so i can save to get it finally


----------



## AEGIS

heiress-ox said:


> it is so gorgeous  i've wanted the MM amarante forever, it's been my favorite for so long, i even think i prefer it to the celine! i need to start putting shoes on the backburner so i can save to get it finally





it's sooooooooo hard.  when i finally had the money for my vintage flap i really had to stay focused not to buy a pair of shoes.


----------



## Dianabanana12

AEGIS said:


>


 

Fine fine fine we can share


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

AEGIS said:


> honey...my dh told me "the day you bring in a 10k bag into this house we will have a problem"
> 
> he tolerates shoes and bags...but a birkin?!
> 
> that and i do not looove Birkins.  my sorority sister has one and i was looking at it and i realized it's not for me.
> 
> but i did see a nice brownish alma  2 alma's...too many?



LOL honey, whats excess?  

Saying that I love the vernis amarante but would probably go for a more casual style if going with a tan colour... I love birkins too but I just cant do handbags without a strap so Im bound to a life of wangs and mulberrys. oh and Chanel


----------



## Dianabanana12

AEGIS said:


> honey...my dh told me "the day you bring in a 10k bag into this house we will have a problem"
> 
> he tolerates shoes and bags...but a birkin?!
> 
> that and i do not looove Birkins. my sorority sister has one and i was looking at it and i realized it's not for me.
> 
> but i did see a nice brownish alma 2 alma's...too many?


 
No # of  almas is too many


----------



## Dianabanana12

jamidee said:


> yea, I've wanted this bag since I could remember. This and a chanel flap are my holy grails.


 

Thats next for me, a chanel flap bag.... I might get rid of some of my monogram LV's to fund one... I dont own any chanels! Im over LV monogram, except for my speedys, I love those, all my damier LV's ill keep by ehhh monogram doesnt have my heart anymore


----------



## AEGIS

Dianabanana12 said:


> Thats next for me, a chanel flap bag.... I might get rid of some of my monogram LV's to fund one... I dont own any chanels! Im over LV monogram, except for my speedys, I love those, all my damier LV's ill keep by ehhh monogram doesnt have my heart anymore



that's a good idea.  i love my chanel.  i think it's so classic.  i know people can grow tired of monogram but idk how you could get tired of a chanel flap


----------



## Dianabanana12

AEGIS said:


> that's a good idea. i love my chanel. i think it's so classic. i know people can grow tired of monogram but idk how you could get tired of a chanel flap


 

No way can you ever get tired of a classic chanel flap! You could wear in today or 20 years from now, its just so classic and beautiful


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> that's a good idea.  i love my chanel.  i think it's so classic.  i know people can grow tired of monogram but idk how you could get tired of a chanel flap


It's physically/emotionally impossible. I'm pretty sure it's tested, tried, and true.


----------



## nikkisha

jamidee said:


> It's physically/emotionally impossible. I'm pretty sure it's tested, tried, and true.



True! and it's my most expansive purse purchase so if i ever got tired of it I'd be pretty upset with myself!


----------



## nikkisha

^ expensive*


----------



## jeNYC

*sigh* Theres an article on "DIY 'Louboutins': Just grab a brush and a can of red paint"


Why pay hundreds of dollars when you can just grab a can of paint?

Thrifty women in the UK have taken to painting the soles of their shoes red in order to get the look of Christian Louboutin&#8217;s iconic pumps, which normally run from $700 to $2,000, without shelling out the big bucks.

Sales of bright red paint shades have skyrocketed across the pond, jumping 40 percent in the last year, according to The Telegraph........................

I received so many compliments at the wedding about my gorgeous shoes but I didn't have the heart to confess they were DIY (do-it-yourself) fakes,&#8221; the 24-year-old said. &#8220;It was such a success I plan on doing the same for another pair of heels."



Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/life-sty...h-a-red-paint-article-1.1114622#ixzz20dlhV0EM


----------



## gymangel812

jeNYC said:


> *sigh* Theres an article on "DIY 'Louboutins': Just grab a brush and a can of red paint"
> 
> 
> Why pay hundreds of dollars when you can just grab a can of paint?
> 
> Thrifty women in the UK have taken to painting the soles of their shoes red in order to get the look of Christian Louboutins iconic pumps, which normally run from $700 to $2,000, without shelling out the big bucks.
> 
> Sales of bright red paint shades have skyrocketed across the pond, jumping 40 percent in the last year, according to The Telegraph........................
> 
> I received so many compliments at the wedding about my gorgeous shoes but I didn't have the heart to confess they were DIY (do-it-yourself) fakes, the 24-year-old said. It was such a success I plan on doing the same for another pair of heels."
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/life-sty...h-a-red-paint-article-1.1114622#ixzz20dlhV0EM


so the only thing that makes louboutins louboutins is the red sole??

tbh i don't really care about the red sole, it could be another color. i like the designs. no other shoe looks like CLs. they just don't have the same shape.


----------



## heiress-ox

gymangel812 said:


> so the only thing that makes louboutins louboutins is the red sole??
> 
> tbh i don't really care about the red sole, it could be another color. i like the designs. no other shoe looks like CLs. they just don't have the same shape.



this is so true - the shape of louboutins are truly alluring and sexy & feminine - not too many designers have this same appeal to me - but the red just adds an extra pop!


----------



## AEGIS

jeNYC said:


> *sigh* Theres an article on "DIY 'Louboutins': Just grab a brush and a can of red paint"
> 
> 
> Why pay hundreds of dollars when you can just grab a can of paint?
> 
> Thrifty women in the UK have taken to painting the soles of their shoes red in order to get the look of Christian Louboutins iconic pumps, which normally run from $700 to $2,000, without shelling out the big bucks.
> 
> Sales of bright red paint shades have skyrocketed across the pond, jumping 40 percent in the last year, according to The Telegraph........................
> 
> I received so many compliments at the wedding about my gorgeous shoes but I didn't have the heart to confess they were DIY (do-it-yourself) fakes, the 24-year-old said. It was such a success I plan on doing the same for another pair of heels."
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/life-sty...h-a-red-paint-article-1.1114622#ixzz20dlhV0EM




i talked about this on my blog.
my dh goes "those ladies are smart. you can start saving money." the dolt

anyway so i was thinking about my dream chanel bag and it's like 5k right.  and then i start looking at the chain around it it looks super functional and it's like 3k....you know you have a problem when 3k you think "oh that's cheap!"


----------



## BattyBugs

Well, I think I am doing a better job at catching up, even though work still wears me out. I agree about the Chanel flap. The one I just bought will stay in my collection forever. They are classy and classic.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> i talked about this on my blog.
> my dh goes "those ladies are smart. you can start saving money." the dolt
> 
> anyway so i was thinking about my dream chanel bag and it's like 5k right.  and then i start looking at the chain around it it looks super functional and it's like 3k....you know you have a problem when 3k you think "oh that's cheap!"


meg as the chain around and it's super cute


----------



## AEGIS

i like it here 


so i am thinking of pigalle....!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

AEGIS said:


> i like it here
> 
> 
> so i am thinking of pigalle....!


 
dooooooooooooo itttttttttttttttttttt.


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> i like it here
> 
> 
> so i am thinking of pigalle....!



cosign..do it! i almost scored some super cheap black patent pigalles on the bay, but they ended up selling for $500 so i figured for $125 more i could get brand new ones.


----------



## 05_sincere

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i like it here
> 
> so i am thinking of pigalle....!



Me too you should get those they are super comfortable the Plato of course I love mine


----------



## AEGIS

look how cute she is in her un bouts

http://www.bloglovin.com/frame?blog=1324176&link=aHR0cDovL3d3dy5tYWpvcm11c3RoYXZlcy5jb20vYmxvZy8


----------



## heiress-ox

I had one of my first Louboutin sightings today & i was beyond excited (yes i can still count my sightings in my city on one hand).. Was shopping at the Armani counter @ Holt Renfrew and my SA had on Simple 85's, of course we then got to talking about shoes!


----------



## sulawgirl

hazeltt said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! I need your help! I want to get the black un bouts but they are all sold out. I'm offered a pair in mandarin red but I don't know if I should get them and just dye them black? Or should I just pass on them?




Look what came in the mail today. Thank you for all of the sizing advice. I got the 36 and they fit perfect!!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Are these authentic? They look way off to me.


----------



## heiress-ox

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Are these authentic? They look way off to me.



definitely not authentic


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

heiress-ox said:


> definitely not authentic



Right! Why would you IG that?


----------



## AEGIS

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Right! Why would you IG that?





people STAY instagramming fake ish----it's stupid


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:
			
		

> people STAY instagramming fake ish----it's stupid



Fakes LIVE on IG! It's sad. They tag them as if they are balling out of control or something! I've even seen some with the "Authenticity" card posted next to the "CLs"! Shame.


----------



## heiress-ox

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Fakes LIVE on IG! It's sad. They tag them as if they are balling out of control or something! I've even seen some with the "Authenticity" card posted next to the "CLs"! Shame.



It kills me, i get a good laugh at all the pretenders :giggles:


----------



## 318Platinum

Okay, quick question! Whenever you order a pair of CLs from NM website, when it's delivered, shouldn't it come with the CL brown box, or does it come in a cheap, flimsy white box? Mind you, I am not speaking of the delivery box, but the box the shoes are housed in with the info about the shoe on the side. TIA


----------



## rock_girl

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Okay, quick question! Whenever you order a pair of CLs from NM website, when it's delivered, shouldn't it come with the CL brown box, or does it come in a cheap, flimsy white box? Mind you, I am not speaking of the delivery box, but the box the shoes are housed in with the info about the shoe on the side. TIA



All the CLs I have ordered from NM have come in their original brown CL box. Are these a "last call" pair...maybe they ran out of boxes??


----------



## hazeltt

sulawgirl said:


> Look what came in the mail today. Thank you for all of the sizing advice. I got the 36 and they fit perfect!!!
> 
> View attachment 1803166



They look great on you! Congrats! We're now shoe twins!


----------



## AEGIS

my fall bag...

waiting for her to come  *jumps up and down*


----------



## ColdSteel

Despite all the shoes and my Fryes and my vintage lizard and leather cowgirl boots and the five loubies... my old desire for CHERRY RED DR MARTENS has flared up again! Just like when I was 18! 

That said, I will wear my simples for the first time tomorrow to a very special job interview where I feel like I have a very good chance of becoming the new Visual Stylist! I have a background in construction (think remodeling/rebuilding) and I went to school for Graphic Design. I'm wearing my lucky interview dress (a Suzi Chin twofer that's blue on top and black on bottom), my thrifted YSL jacket with a mandarin collar and jingle bell buttons, and the simples. I bought myself the simples as a graduation present and I wanted to save them for something special... so here it goes!


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> my fall bag...
> 
> waiting for her to come  *jumps up and down*




dying, that is going to be perfection on you!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> my fall bag...
> 
> waiting for her to come *jumps up and down*


 Oh wow, it looks yummie!!  It will be gorgeous for fall!


----------



## beagly911

ColdSteel said:


> Despite all the shoes and my Fryes and my vintage lizard and leather cowgirl boots and the five loubies... my old desire for CHERRY RED DR MARTENS has flared up again! Just like when I was 18!
> 
> That said, I will wear my simples for the first time tomorrow to a very special job interview where I feel like I have a very good chance of becoming the new Visual Stylist! I have a background in construction (think remodeling/rebuilding) and I went to school for Graphic Design. I'm wearing my lucky interview dress (a Suzi Chin twofer that's blue on top and black on bottom), my thrifted YSL jacket with a mandarin collar and jingle bell buttons, and the simples. I bought myself the simples as a graduation present and I wanted to save them for something special... so here it goes!


 Good luck on your interview, you will look lovely and bowl them over I'm sure!  I can't wait to see the outfit pics!!  hehe


----------



## 318Platinum

rock_girl said:


> All the CLs I have ordered from NM have come in their original brown CL box. Are these a "last call" pair...maybe they ran out of boxes??



Thanks for the response. No, these aren't Last Call, I paid full price. An SA thinks she found me a box, though. I can't believe things like this happen to me. I know it's just a box, but at full price, you'd think I would at least get everything that is always supposed to come with it. We will see what happens. 'm just glad the shoe arrived safely, nicely packaged and unharmed in any way! ;-D


----------



## beagly911

Aw crud...more storms headed to the DC metro area...I'm supposed to be on vaca starting at 1700 tonight until Sunday night...they just need to go away!!!!


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> my fall bag...
> 
> waiting for her to come  *jumps up and down*




  Gorgeous!!!! Wow, you are on a roll---you have a small collection now!


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Wow, you are on a roll---you have a small collection now!



to my husband's utter dismay.  if i get my hg i will need a red one


----------



## AEGIS

i just got my first pair of ADs. why did it take me almost three years into my loubi journey to discover this style?! it's super duper comfy!


----------



## bougainvillier

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i just got my first pair of ADs. why did it take me almost three years into my loubi journey to discover this style?! it's super duper comfy!



I just got my first pair this week too! Darn they are comfy and the heels are sexy. I'm so in love


----------



## gfairenoughh

heiress-ox said:


> It kills me, i get a good laugh at all the pretenders :giggles:



Same here!!! They be acting like ballers!


----------



## mizcolon73

AEGIS said:


> my fall bag...
> 
> waiting for her to come  *jumps up and down*



Dannnnnnng that is so HAWT!!!! Sheesh!


----------



## mizcolon73

Same here!!! They be acting like ballers!



Can I just say how I love your personality gfairenoughh!!!!!
 &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836; lol


----------



## gfairenoughh

mizcolon73 said:


> Same here!!! They be acting like ballers!
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just say how I love your personality gfairenoughh!!!!!
> &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; lol



Lol thank you:giggles::giggles::giggles::giggles:


----------



## 318Platinum

Hey, everyone! Was on IG and came across this pic someone posted. Isn't this pic of a TPFer? I remember seeing this on here a long time ago, and now it always pops up on IG! Someone tagged it as theirs, but I just wanted to make sure that it is actually hers. Here's the pic and screename.


----------



## LavenderIce

318Platinum said:


> Okay, quick question! Whenever you order a pair of CLs from NM website, when it's delivered, shouldn't it come with the CL brown box, or does it come in a cheap, flimsy white box? Mind you, I am not speaking of the delivery box, but the box the shoes are housed in with the info about the shoe on the side. TIA



I've had a pair of VPs from nm.com come in the white box.  I've also had a pair of Atwoods come in a generic NM box.


----------



## heiress-ox

318Platinum said:


> Hey, everyone! Was on IG and came across this pic someone posted. Isn't this pic of a TPFer? I remember seeing this on here a long time ago, and now it always pops up on IG! Someone tagged it as theirs, but I just wanted to make sure that it is actually hers. Here's the pic and screename.



this reminds of of LamborghiniGirl's photos - i think it is potentially hers.


----------



## 318Platinum

LavenderIce said:
			
		

> I've had a pair of VPs from nm.com come in the white box.  I've also had a pair of Atwoods come in a generic NM box.






			
				heiress-ox said:
			
		

> this reminds of of LamborghiniGirl's photos - i think it is potentially hers.



Lavender, you paid full price for both items? I wonder why that happened?

Heiress, I believe you are right! I knew who it was, but I couldn't think of her name on here. Do you think that is LGs IG? I've seen this same exact pic circulated for a while now through IG, but never one with a watermark until now.


----------



## AEGIS

yeah if i had to guess i would say LG


----------



## Dianabanana12

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Are these authentic? They look way off to me.


----------



## Doglover1610

Hey ladies would this be considered neon yellow?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...34603?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f1a7cedcb


----------



## AEGIS

Doglover1610 said:


> Hey ladies would this be considered neon yellow?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...34603?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f1a7cedcb




it looks neon to me


----------



## PetitColibri

Doglover1610 said:


> Hey ladies would this be considered neon yellow?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...34603?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f1a7cedcb



they are not the neon yellow from this season if that's what you mean
IMO they are from few years ago and the color is really "souffre"


----------



## jacquelyn1210

Can't believe I just found these at saks for an amazingggg price.. Beyond amazing 
Sorry crappy iPad picture


----------



## dbeth

jacquelyn1210 said:


> Can't believe I just found these at saks for an amazingggg price.. Beyond amazing
> Sorry crappy iPad picture



  I love the Poppy print. So pretty!


----------



## dc419

Look what I found on ebay
They're chairs that are supposed to look like heels and they have red soles lol

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stiletto-Sh...n_LivingRoom_Armchairs_SR&hash=item1e7074db3b


----------



## martinaa

dc419 said:


> Look what I found on ebay
> They're chairs that are supposed to look like heels and they have red soles lol
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stiletto-Sh...n_LivingRoom_Armchairs_SR&hash=item1e7074db3b


 
Cute.


----------



## 318Platinum

dc419 said:


> Look what I found on ebay
> They're chairs that are supposed to look like heels and they have red soles lol
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stiletto-Sh...n_LivingRoom_Armchairs_SR&hash=item1e7074db3b



I kinda like it! That's neat! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Amycoco

A reseller is asking for $500 for a pre owned lady peep nude, only worn once. Wants to find out is its a good deal. Thanks in advance


----------



## BattyBugs

Well, I promised myself that I would do better about popping in here. The problem is that I work outside and it has been around 106 and humid, which leaves me drained at the end of the day. When I get home, I don't even sit down at the computer and barely look at my iPad. It should get better in a couple of months (once the tempurature drops).

I really haven't bought any new CLs lately (except for a pair of Fushia patent wedges). I've mostly been cheating on CL with YSL and Chanel, which are way more comfy for my poor tired feet. Since I have to wear tennies at work, I'm just not in much of a mood to wear heels to scrub bathrooms and clean house on my day off.


----------



## AEGIS

dc419 said:


> Look what I found on ebay
> They're chairs that are supposed to look like heels and they have red soles lol
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stiletto-Sh...n_LivingRoom_Armchairs_SR&hash=item1e7074db3b




lol--officially doing the most


----------



## dbeth

Just a little report on those who are interested in the Cameo Rose color.......went to SCP boutique recently and I saw the suede Bianca and patent Lady Peep. The suede is definitely more of a lighter pink.....and more feminine IMO. The patent is more of a medium coral type color, not pink.  Both are gorgeous!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

dbeth said:


> Just a little report on those who are interested in the Cameo Rose color.......went to SCP boutique recently and I saw the suede Bianca and patent Lady Peep. The suede is definitely more of a lighter pink.....and more feminine IMO. The patent is more of a medium coral type color, not pink.  Both are gorgeous!!!



im still debating about that - the suede bianca is only 120 right?


----------



## dbeth

heiress-ox said:


> im still debating about that - the suede bianca is only 120 right?



Oh, I didn't check on that. Not sure if they are 120 or 140. I didn't try either on, I was just comparing the color difference between the suede & patent.


----------



## anniethecat

heiress-ox said:


> im still debating about that - the suede bianca is only 120 right?


 

I believe the bianca is 120, they also have them at madison


----------



## heiress-ox

anniethecat said:


> I believe the bianca is 120, they also have them at madison



thank you! i guess i can cross it off my list then


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

For the love of piggies plato.... 2nd day of wearing them at work to stretch out is providing to be painful. But they look so amazingly hot that I suffer. I'm just praying there wont be any falling flat on my face today


----------



## mrl1005

dc419 said:
			
		

> Look what I found on ebay
> They're chairs that are supposed to look like heels and they have red soles lol
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stiletto-Shoes-Occasional-Chair-chic-Designer-Black-Red-sole-Faux-Leather-C-B-/130735725371?pt=SR_Home_Garden_LivingRoom_Armchairs_SR&hash=item1e7074db3b



Haha those are cute!! I saw on EBay they have Barbie CLs. I guess we are starting the love of heels and luxuries at a VERY young age now!


----------



## Doglover1610

Do you all think the Minibout and Open Clic are too similar in style?


----------



## AEGIS

Doglover1610 said:


> Do you all think the Minibout and Open Clic are too similar in style?




are you getting them in different uppers? they're very similar


----------



## Doglover1610

Minibout is 120 - I think the Open Clic is 120 as well.


----------



## beagly911

Absolutely thrilled to have 7 quarts of my mom's dill pickles done and 8+ pints of my great-grandma's sweet pickles started!!!  Yes I'm a food geek and love old pickling and preservative recipies!!!


----------



## beagly911

beagly911 said:


> Absolutely thrilled to have 7 quarts of my mom's dill pickles done and 8+ pints of my great-grandma's sweet pickles started!!! Yes I'm a food geek and love old pickling and preservative recipies!!!


 I'm such a geek and nerd!!!


----------



## skislope15

beagly911 said:


> Absolutely thrilled to have 7 quarts of my mom's dill pickles done and 8+ pints of my great-grandma's sweet pickles started!!!  Yes I'm a food geek and love old pickling and preservative recipies!!!



Those look yummy! Your making me crave a caeser with a pickle in it now lol


----------



## AEGIS

heiress-ox said:


> im still debating about that - the suede bianca is only 120 right?



i think it also comes in a new simple 120mm


----------



## fumi

beagly911 said:


> Absolutely thrilled to have 7 quarts of my mom's dill pickles done and 8+ pints of my great-grandma's sweet pickles started!!!  Yes I'm a food geek and love old pickling and preservative recipies!!!



Yum! I love pickles!


----------



## DebbiNC

beagly911 said:


> Absolutely thrilled to have 7 quarts of my mom's dill pickles done and 8+ pints of my great-grandma's sweet pickles started!!!  Yes I'm a food geek and love old pickling and preservative recipies!!!



I'm coming to your house for some pickles!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

I have only recently discovered my love for pickles.... and this pic literally made my mouth water.



beagly911 said:


> Absolutely thrilled to have 7 quarts of my mom's dill pickles done and 8+ pints of my great-grandma's sweet pickles started!!! Yes I'm a food geek and love old pickling and preservative recipies!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Hello there!

Dont know if this is the right place to post.  Sorry if I am in the wrong place.

Does anyone out there know if crocodile stretches at all?  If they do at all, how are they compared to patent?

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Capucine

Sorry HelenOfTroy45, Can't tell about louboutins since I do not own any crocodile skin style but usually crocodile leather do strech a little bit over time. But again it depends on which kind of crocodile leather is used.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Capucine said:


> Sorry HelenOfTroy45, Can't tell about louboutins since I do not own any crocodile skin style but usually crocodile leather do strech a little bit over time. But again it depends on which kind of crocodile leather is used.


Thank you Capucine.  Dunno what type of Croc, but its a bit shiny it seems.  Hmmm....


----------



## Sincerelycass11

LVobsessedNYC said:


> For the love of piggies plato.... 2nd day of wearing them at work to stretch out is providing to be painful. But they look so amazingly hot that I suffer. I'm just praying there wont be any falling flat on my face today



Lol you and I both!!!
Im usually a 41 1/2- 42, but got my piggies (Nude Patent Plato) in a 41.... OUHC OUCH OUCH OUCH!!! Bunions here too!! Nordstrom stretches for free ( Thank goodness for amazing SA's!) and thats been the easiest... that and good ol socks!!!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Lol you and I both!!!
> Im usually a 41 1/2- 42, but got my piggies (Nude Patent Plato) in a 41.... OUHC OUCH OUCH OUCH!!! Bunions here too!! Nordstrom stretches for free ( Thank goodness for amazing SA's!) and thats been the easiest... that and good ol socks!!!



How much have you been able to stretch them? I have only worn them once so far lol. Round two tomorrow.  Ps im scared to death to walk lol!


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh my gosh, have I ever missed you all. It is still really hot here (still work outside), so I am whipped by the time I finally get home. Plus, I have a stress fracture on my foot that won't heal. I had a boot, but I walked the bottom off it in two weeks. It seems they are not meant to go about 45 miles a week.

Needless to say, I haven't been able to wear any of my CLs (or any of my nice shoes) for weeks. I will try to pop back in soon. The weather is supposed to be cooler starting on Saturday...fingers crossed. Off to bed now. I can't wait to have time to get caught up here.


----------



## AEGIS

BattyBugs said:


> Oh my gosh, have I ever missed you all. It is still really hot here (still work outside), so I am whipped by the time I finally get home. Plus, I have a stress fracture on my foot that won't heal. I had a boot, but I walked the bottom off it in two weeks. It seems they are not meant to go about 45 miles a week.
> 
> Needless to say, I haven't been able to wear any of my CLs (or any of my nice shoes) for weeks. I will try to pop back in soon. The weather is supposed to be cooler starting on Saturday...fingers crossed. Off to bed now. I can't wait to have time to get caught up here.




I hope your foot heals Batty!


----------



## texas87

Ladies,
Not sure where the right place to post this is, but I'll do it here and hope nobody gets mad  I was driving to work yesterday and was listening to the radio. They were talking about various polls they did in the US and one of them was: would women rather having a never ending lifetimes supply of CLs or get to spend one night with a celebrity of their dreams. I thought about all of you ladies and I knew what your answers would be  : BRING ON THE LOUBS!!!


----------



## Dessye

BattyBugs said:


> Oh my gosh, have I ever missed you all. It is still really hot here (still work outside), so I am whipped by the time I finally get home. Plus, I have a stress fracture on my foot that won't heal. I had a boot, but I walked the bottom off it in two weeks. It seems they are not meant to go about 45 miles a week.
> 
> Needless to say, I haven't been able to wear any of my CLs (or any of my nice shoes) for weeks. I will try to pop back in soon. The weather is supposed to be cooler starting on Saturday...fingers crossed. Off to bed now. I can't wait to have time to get caught up here.


 
Glad to see you around these parts.   Honestly I haven't been around much either.  Sorry to hear about your foot -- hope it gets better soon.  And hope the weather calms down soon -- I've heard you guys have had a blistering summer!


----------



## laurenychu

Saw this when I was picking up some wine and thought of you ladies!


----------



## Nolia

Saw these on Pinterest... do they look funny to anyone?


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Nolia said:


> Saw these on Pinterest... do they look funny to anyone?



The toe looks a little weird!


----------



## Christchrist

laurenychu said:
			
		

> Saw this when I was picking up some wine and thought of you ladies!



Hey look we are cork twins


----------



## laurenychu

Christchrist said:


> Hey look we are cork twins
> 
> View attachment 1867846



i was tempted to get it! but i didn`t because i very rarely have to cork a bottle of wine! i mayyyyy be a lush..ahhahah


----------



## Christchrist

laurenychu said:
			
		

> i was tempted to get it! but i didn`t because i very rarely have to cork a bottle of wine! i mayyyyy be a lush..ahhahah



Yeah that's my problem lol


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Hello there!
> 
> Dont know if this is the right place to post.  Sorry if I am in the wrong place.
> 
> Does anyone out there know if crocodile stretches at all?  If they do at all, how are they compared to patent?
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



A crocodile will stretch, but only if you pull his tail.....sorry, I could not resist


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> A crocodile will stretch, but only if you pull his tail.....sorry, I could not resist


SueGalle, I am so going to come over and put you over my knees for always cracking me up, bwaaahahahahahahahaha!!!!!

Love you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> A crocodile will stretch, but only if you pull his tail.....sorry, I could not resist



Oh my gosh lol. I just saw this. Crazy sue! Lol


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh lol. I just saw this. Crazy sue! Lol


She is hilarious, isn't she


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> A crocodile will stretch, but only if you pull his tail.....sorry, I could not resist


Okay SueGalle, Im gonna try doing that.  It better work girl, hehehe!


----------



## SueGalle

This is my first attemp at a multi quote response



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> SueGalle, I am so going to come over and put you over my knees for always cracking me up, bwaaahahahahahahahaha!!!!!
> ou better have a pretty big knee and wear flats!!!!
> 
> Love you!!!!!!!!!!!


 
You are so sweet!! I love you too!! 



Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh lol. I just saw this. Crazy sue! Lol


 
I am crazy



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> She is hilarious, isn't she


 
You are sooo sweet!!!!



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Okay SueGalle, Im gonna try doing that. It better work girl, hehehe!


 
If it doesn't.....I am in BIG trouble!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> This is my first attemp at a multi quote response
> 
> 
> 
> You are so sweet!! I love you too!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am crazy
> 
> 
> 
> You are sooo sweet!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If it doesn't.....I am in BIG trouble!!


Am gonna come over and tickle you silly


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Am gonna come over and tickle you silly


 that is a long way to come for a tickle!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> that is a long way to come for a tickle!!


You betcha!!!  I still have yet to figure out how to multi-quote...durrrhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> This is my first attemp at a multi quote response
> 
> You are so sweet!! I love you too!!
> 
> I am crazy
> 
> You are sooo sweet!!!!
> 
> If it doesn't.....I am in BIG trouble!!



Can I do a multi response on my phone?


----------



## noonoo07

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Can I do a multi response on my phone?



Yes


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Can I do a multi response on my phone?


I tried earlier to multi-quote and failed miserably... dohhhh...


----------



## Christchrist

I'm horrible at it! Stupid multi response! Stupid phone


----------



## texas87

SueGalle said:


> A crocodile will stretch, but only if you pull his tail.....sorry, I could not resist


 

BAHAHAHAHAHAHA, Sue you are too funny


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> I'm horrible at it! Stupid multi response! Stupid phone



I don't think I can do it on my phone either......


----------



## SueGalle

texas87 said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAHA, Sue you are too funny



Thank you tex!! You are soo sweet!!


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> I don't think I can do it on my phone either......



Hi sue! Missed you babe


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Hi sue! Missed you babe



Hi C! Missed you too


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Hi C! Missed you too



I need my daily Helen , noonoo and sue fix. Otherwise I get cranky


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> I'm horrible at it! Stupid multi response! Stupid phone


you and i both!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> I need my daily Helen , noonoo and sue fix. Otherwise I get cranky


Hey girls!  Miss and need you two on a daily basis
Doctor's recommendation to keep me from going bonkers... daily dosage of christchrist and SueGalle!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Hey girls!  Miss and need you two on a daily basis
> Doctor's recommendation to keep me from going bonkers... daily dosage of christchrist and SueGalle!!!



Smooches baby


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Smooches baby



Does this mean we are besties!?? Hehe


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

BattyBugs said:


> Oh my gosh, have I ever missed you all. It is still really hot here (still work outside), so I am whipped by the time I finally get home. Plus, I have a stress fracture on my foot that won't heal. I had a boot, but I walked the bottom off it in two weeks. It seems they are not meant to go about 45 miles a week.
> 
> Needless to say, I haven't been able to wear any of my CLs (or any of my nice shoes) for weeks. I will try to pop back in soon. The weather is supposed to be cooler starting on Saturday...fingers crossed. Off to bed now. I can't wait to have time to get caught up here.



missed you too! goodness how the culture of the chats has changed.  when do you think your fracture will heal? i am sure you are in CL withdrawal 



AEGIS said:


> I hope your foot heals Batty!



have you migrated north yet?!


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Does this mean we are besties!?? Hehe



Oh yeah baby. Shoe besties


----------



## AEGIS

LamborghiniGirl said:


> missed you too! goodness how the culture of the chats has changed.  when do you think your fracture will heal? i am sure you are in CL withdrawal
> 
> 
> 
> have you migrated north yet?!




the husband is there.  i will be moving there after graduation..[maybe]  he doesnt like the cold and wants to move back down South...our family think we're loons!


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> the husband is there.  i will be moving there after graduation..[maybe]  he doesnt like the cold and wants to move back down South...our family think we're loons!



Where u moving ?


----------



## Nolia

Ugh.  I am so annoyed right now.
One of the boutiques insist on shipping ONLY to my billing address.  My CC has my billing address and a secondary address (where my family lives). They are still refusing to ship it to my family despite that fact that I will not be home for two weeks. =/

I've ordered from boutiques before that never had a problem doing that. *sigh*


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:
			
		

> Ugh.  I am so annoyed right now.
> One of the boutiques insist on shipping ONLY to my billing address.  My CC has my billing address and a secondary address (where my family lives). They are still refusing to ship it to my family despite that fact that I will not be home for two weeks. =/
> 
> I've ordered from boutiques before that never had a problem doing that. *sigh*



That sounds pretty crappy. Can they hold until you are home? That's what Neiman does


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> Does this mean we are besties!?? Hehe


Besties YAY!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Besties YAY!!!



Oh lawd I love you guys


----------



## rock_girl

Just some CL eye candy...

http://fashionetc.com/fashion/fashi...in-autumn-winter-2012-lookbook-peter-lippmann


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

rock_girl said:


> Just some CL eye candy...
> 
> http://fashionetc.com/fashion/fashi...in-autumn-winter-2012-lookbook-peter-lippmann



thanks for sharing! very cool


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> That sounds pretty crappy. Can they hold until you are home? That's what Neiman does



I would like to wear it at a family event. =/
It's irritating because the boutique is in the same state as my family (I can't make the drive out there though). *sigh*


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:
			
		

> I would like to wear it at a family event. =/
> It's irritating because the boutique is in the same state as my family (I can't make the drive out there though). *sigh*



Yeah that's crap. Have you tried another boutique ?


----------



## heiress-ox

Nolia said:


> Ugh.  I am so annoyed right now.
> One of the boutiques insist on shipping ONLY to my billing address.  My CC has my billing address and a secondary address (where my family lives). They are still refusing to ship it to my family despite that fact that I will not be home for two weeks. =/
> 
> I've ordered from boutiques before that never had a problem doing that. *sigh*



is that madison by any chance, i had the same problem with them only shipping to my billing address, even if i added a secondary, i understand the frustration.

by any chance are your shoes available at any nordstorms or any other dept store, they tend to ship wherever you want!


----------



## Dessye

Nolia said:


> I would like to wear it at a family event. =/
> It's irritating because the boutique is in the same state as my family (I can't make the drive out there though). *sigh*


 
Why don't you temporarily change your primary billing address?  That's what I do.  And right after they ship it, change it back.


----------



## Nolia

Manager just messaged me back apologizing for his SA and said he can ship it to my desired address. (No it wasn't Madison).  *phew*  LOOKS LIKE I HAVE SOMETHING ON THE WAY!



Christchrist said:


> Yeah that's crap. Have you tried another boutique ?





heiress-ox said:


> is that madison by any chance, i had the same problem with them only shipping to my billing address, even if i added a secondary, i understand the frustration.
> 
> by any chance are your shoes available at any nordstorms or any other dept store, they tend to ship wherever you want!





Dessye said:


> Why don't you temporarily change your primary billing address?  That's what I do.  And right after they ship it, change it back.



Thanks for the tip Dessye. I will do that if I encounter this problem again in the future!


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:
			
		

> Manager just messaged me back apologizing for his SA and said he can ship it to my desired address. (No it wasn't Madison).  *phew*  LOOKS LIKE I HAVE SOMETHING ON THE WAY!



Yeaya for you! I was like what! Cause I gift sometimes and they ship to anyone


----------



## NANI1972

I have purchased from the Miami, LVF, Palazzo, Dallas and Horatio boutique, and all of them would only send to my billing address, it's for security reasons. As far as I know all of the CL boutiques had/have this same policy.


----------



## Christchrist

Oh my gosh! I just won these on eBay and they have never been used. I'm so excited I had to share


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh! I just won these on eBay and they have never been used. I'm so excited I had to share



Yay!! What are they?? Duh....


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Yay!! What are they?? Duh....



Clic clac suede


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh! I just won these on eBay and they have never been used. I'm so excited I had to share



Totally gorgeous...! Such pretty booties!


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Clic clac suede



Modeling pics please


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Modeling pics please



As soon as I get them


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> Totally gorgeous...! Such pretty booties!



Thanks Jess


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh! I just won these on eBay and they have never been used. I'm so excited I had to share
> 
> View attachment 1873848


Gorgy!  YAY!!!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh! I just won these on eBay and they have never been used. I'm so excited I had to share



Congrats. Those are pretty! On a diff note, how do u tell if they are authentic off eBay? I'm so scared to get duped that I haven't tried buying a pair there yet


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Kenyanqn said:


> Congrats. Those are pretty! On a diff note, how do u tell if they are authentic off eBay? I'm so scared to get duped that I haven't tried buying a pair there yet



the best way to be sure is to have the pair authenticated in the Authentication thread here, those members are great at telling real from fake


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Congrats. Those are pretty! On a diff note, how do u tell if they are authentic off eBay? I'm so scared to get duped that I haven't tried buying a pair there yet






			
				LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> the best way to be sure is to have the pair authenticated in the Authentication thread here, those members are great at telling real from fake



Yes. They are very quick on the thread to get back to you. Just read the first page do you properly post your authentication question


----------



## SueGalle

Ladies, are we getting off topic again???


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> As soon as I get them


 Umm, Are they coming to me for break in first??? or didya forget??


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Umm, Are they coming to me for break in first??? or didya forget??



Lol. Oh yeah haha


----------



## anniethecat

SueGalle said:


> Ladies, are we getting off topic again???


 
This is the off topic thread...that's why it's called "CL Lovers's GENERAL CHAT Thread. You can't go off topic.


----------



## SueGalle

anniethecat said:


> This is the off topic thread...that's why it's called "CL Lovers's GENERAL CHAT Thread. You can't go off topic.


 Oh Annie!! You don't know me!! I can go off topic when no one else can. It is a talent.


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Oh Annie!! You don't know me!! I can go off topic when no one else can. It is a talent.



Lol Annie. She is not kidding bahahahahah


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Lol Annie. She is not kidding bahahahahah


 I think I learned from you


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> I think I learned from you



Oh I think we fuel each other


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Oh I think we fuel each other


 
Ummmm....yeah.....maybe


----------



## brittany729

Hi ladies, does anyone know if non US CL boutique sites will ship to the US?


----------



## aalinkaa

brittany729 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, does anyone know if non US CL boutique sites will ship to the US?



I want to know this as well!!


----------



## anniethecat

brittany729 said:


> Hi ladies, does anyone know if non US CL boutique sites will ship to the US?


 


aalinkaa said:


> I want to know this as well!!


 
Yes they will, as long as they aren't exotics.


----------



## brittany729

anniethecat said:


> Yes they will, as long as they aren't exotics.


Thanks!


----------



## aalinkaa

anniethecat said:
			
		

> Yes they will, as long as they aren't exotics.



Wow! Great to know! Thank u! Pony hair is not considered to be exotic, is it?


----------



## aalinkaa

anniethecat said:
			
		

> Yes they will, as long as they aren't exotics.



Also, any idea on shipping fee? $40-50?


----------



## skislope15

aalinkaa said:
			
		

> Wow! Great to know! Thank u! Pony hair is not considered to be exotic, is it?



No it's not, it's the python and other reptile skins that are considered "exotic"


----------



## skislope15

aalinkaa said:
			
		

> Also, any idea on shipping fee? $40-50?



Depends on the boutique, if you buy from jjr in France there shoes are lower priced then in the states so even with the shipping you still come out ahead. If I recall correctly the very mixes were a few hundred cheaper overseas then here


----------



## 318Platinum

WOW!!! This is great news, as there are certain styles that I want to get from other countries on the website. So, do I just put it in my cart, and fill out my address and info and they will ship it to my home, or is there something else I must do?


----------



## Chakern

Anyone who will write some of the Lobie abbreviations you use in this forum..??? I'm not the best in the english language and these really complicates it ha ha .. ;0) 

Have a nice day everyone..!!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

skislope15 said:
			
		

> Depends on the boutique, if you buy from jjr in France there shoes are lower priced then in the states so even with the shipping you still come out ahead. If I recall correctly the very mixes were a few hundred cheaper overseas then here



What is jjr? Are they priced lower or with the conversion rate they are less? What about customs fees? I've never ordered anything from abroad because I've worried it would be super expensive.


----------



## AEGIS

ShoobieDoobie said:


> What is jjr? Are they priced lower or with the conversion rate they are less? What about customs fees? I've never ordered anything from abroad because I've worried it would be super expensive.




boutique jean jacque rousseau in france


----------



## NANI1972

318Platinum said:


> WOW!!! This is great news, as there are certain styles that I want to get from other countries on the website. So, do I just put it in my cart, and fill out my address and info and they will ship it to my home, or is there something else I must do?


I don't think you (U.S. buyers) can order from the Euro website, only the overseas boutiques.


ShoobieDoobie said:


> What is jjr? Are they priced lower or with the conversion rate they are less? What about customs fees? I've never ordered anything from abroad because I've worried it would be super expensive.



JJR is one of the CL boutiques in France: Christian Louboutin JJR

19 rue Jean-Jacques Rousseau
75001 

tel: +33 (1) 42 36 53 66
fax: +33 (1) 42 36 99 73

jjrparisboutique@christianlouboutin.fr

It's lower due to the VAT removed, but keep in mind the shipping can be expensive and you may have to pay customs when it reaches the US, but most of the time it does work out that you save some money in the long run.

You can find out all the info on the CL website for all the boutiques where CLs are sold.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Thanks Aegis and Nani!


----------



## JessieG

Hi ladies...just wondering what people think of thigh high boots...? Are they too much or hot??


----------



## gfairenoughh

JessieG said:


> Hi ladies...just wondering what people think of thigh high boots...? Are they too much or hot??



HOT!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

gfairenoughh said:


> HOT!!!


gfairenoughh, you can definitely rock em for sure!!!  GO GO GO!!!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

JessieG said:


> Hi ladies...just wondering what people think of thigh high boots...? Are they too much or hot??



If i was slim id rock them every day  so i say HOT!!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

NANI1972 said:


> I don't think you (U.S. buyers) can order from the Euro website, only the overseas boutiques.



Oh okay. I thought that is what you all meant about european stores. I have ordered from Paris before. It's pretty simple, but my shoes arrived before the SA could even let me know they were coming. It took about two weeks total from the time I wired the money, until they were delivered to my door. Would gladly do it again!


----------



## mrl1005

JessieG said:


> Hi ladies...just wondering what people think of thigh high boots...? Are they too much or hot??


Thigh high boots=HOT, HOT, HOT


----------



## Christchrist

Is there a thread for general sizing questions? If the piggy 100 kid is a little tight will it stretch with wear? Feel a little tight. I can put them on with no problem though


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Christchrist said:


> Is there a thread for general sizing questions? If the piggy 100 kid is a little tight will it stretch with wear? Feel a little tight. I can put them on with no problem though



what material is it? the only material that i haven't had stretch much is strass-- but it it is suede, calf leather or patent, they will definitely stretch. when in doubt just chill at home wearing socks and the pigalle's. but then you run the risk of stretching them too much and heel slippage ensues


----------



## Christchrist

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> what material is it? the only material that i haven't had stretch much is strass-- but it it is suede, calf leather or patent, they will definitely stretch. when in doubt just chill at home wearing socks and the pigalle's. but then you run the risk of stretching them too much and heel slippage ensues



It's kid. The heel feels tight when I walk. I think I may need1/2 size up. I'm coming out the sides a little


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> It's kid. The heel feels tight when I walk. I think I may need1/2 size up. I'm coming out the sides a little


They will definitely stretch.  Flattens out when it does so should be fine.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Christchrist said:


> Is there a thread for general sizing questions? If the piggy 100 kid is a little tight will it stretch with wear? Feel a little tight. I can put them on with no problem though



Feel free to discuss here, but there is also 
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/cl-sizing-info-and-advice-read-first-page-624294.html

HTH!


----------



## Christchrist

JetSetGo! said:
			
		

> Feel free to discuss here, but there is also
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/cl-sizing-info-and-advice-read-first-page-624294.html
> 
> HTH!



Thank you JSG


----------



## Christchrist

I really hate waiting for my orders. It takes forever


----------



## Christchrist

Is it bad that my goal is to have over 30 piggies in multiple textures and colors? And make a closet for them called the "Piggy Pen"?


----------



## texas87

Christchrist said:


> Is it bad that my goal is to have over 30 piggies in multiple textures and colors? And make a closet for them called the "Piggy Pen"?


 
Hehe Piggy Pen I like that! And, that is a wonderful goal to have


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:


> Hehe Piggy Pen I like that! And, that is a wonderful goal to have



I hope these 120s fit today cause if they do i am gonna dance around like a crazy. Piggies are really in a world of their own with sizing and look


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Is it bad that my goal is to have over 30 piggies in multiple textures and colors? And make a closet for them called the "Piggy Pen"?


Wow 30 piggies!  Piggie Pen!  A dream!!!


----------



## jamidee

Christchrist said:


> Is it bad that my goal is to have over 30 piggies in multiple textures and colors? And make a closet for them called the "Piggy Pen"?


Bad for your wallet.


----------



## NANI1972

Christchrist said:


> Is it bad that my goal is to have over 30 piggies in multiple textures and colors? And make a closet for them called the "Piggy Pen"?



30?! Wow your really set your sights high don't you?


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:
			
		

> Bad for your wallet.



This is very true


----------



## bagfashionista

my vps  developed a tiny crack on the patent leather 

i don't even wear them that often!


----------



## jamidee

bagfashionista said:


> my vps  developed a tiny crack on the patent leather
> 
> i don't even wear them that often!


This is sad  . I haven't heard of this. Could this be heat induced?


----------



## bagfashionista

jamidee said:


> This is sad  . I haven't heard of this. Could this be heat induced?



it may be due to pressure -- i have no idea --- i'm just feeling sad!


----------



## Christchrist

bagfashionista said:
			
		

> it may be due to pressure -- i have no idea --- i'm just feeling sad!



Oh no. Can that be fixed from further tear?


----------



## bagfashionista

Christchrist said:


> Oh no. Can that be fixed from further tear?



dunno...i put some clear nail polish on it for the mean time -- i don't have time to drop them off to the cobbler as i'm leaving for another trip --- actually have weddings to go to that i was planning on wearing the shoes..now i'm not sure if i should chance it...but there's nothing else that matches! arghhh


----------



## Christchrist

bagfashionista said:
			
		

> dunno...i put some clear nail polish on it for the mean time -- i don't have time to drop them off to the cobbler as i'm leaving for another trip --- actually have weddings to go to that i was planning on wearing the shoes..now i'm not sure if i should chance it...but there's nothing else that matches! arghhh



How long have you had them?


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> I really hate waiting for my orders. It takes forever


 
Patience is a virtue


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Is it bad that my goal is to have over 30 piggies in multiple textures and colors? And make a closet for them called the "Piggy Pen"?


 
do you REALLY need an answer to that question silly girl???


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Wow 30 piggies! Piggie Pen! A dream!!!


 
ummm Helen?????????


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Patience is a virtue






			
				SueGalle said:
			
		

> do you REALLY need an answer to that question silly girl???



No answer needed. Is it bad that I'm too cheap to buy the pen but will buy all the piggys?




			
				SueGalle said:
			
		

> ummm Helen?????????



Helen feeds my habit. Lol.


----------



## SueGalle

Helen is AWESOME!!!


----------



## bagfashionista

Christchrist said:


> How long have you had them?



about 2 years...worn them less than 10 times though - usually only for special occasions.


----------



## Christchrist

bagfashionista said:
			
		

> about 2 years...worn them less than 10 times though - usually only for special occasions.



Try a cobbler. That's a tough one. They are a stunning shoe


----------



## bagfashionista

Christchrist said:


> Try a cobbler. That's a tough one. They are a stunning shoe



yea, will be doing that when i get back. i posted in the care and maintenance thread to see if anyone else had ideas on how to get it fixed, or if they had a similar issue , but i don't think that section gets much traffic at all, so no replies. lots of questions from other people though regarding other issues.


----------



## jamidee

bagfashionista said:
			
		

> yea, will be doing that when i get back. i posted in the care and maintenance thread to see if anyone else had ideas on how to get it fixed, or if they had a similar issue , but i don't think that section gets much traffic at all, so no replies. lots of questions from other people though regarding other issues.



Wait for someone's advice that has owned cls for quite a while. Someone is bound to have experience with this issue as well. I, myself, have never had my patent crack but the only thing I can imagine is a heat issue. But, I wouldn't Wear them until you hear back from someone that has had this problem and fixed it. Until then, email mm7 and ask them about it. You can send them to them and they will fix so you're not just putting your shoes In the hands of a regular cobbler. Hth!


----------



## Christchrist

Ladies and gents. I thought of this room when I saw this


----------



## texas87

:lolots: too true!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> ummm Helen?????????


Piggy Pen it is hehehe!


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Piggy Pen it is hehehe!



How many pair do you have???


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> No answer needed. Is it bad that I'm too cheap to buy the pen but will buy all the piggys?
> 
> Helen feeds my habit. Lol.



Too funny...I love it...piggy pen!

Expensive goal tho. Is there a estimated time Frame on achieving this??


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> How many pair do you have???


Come on I already told you the numbers Sue!!!
My CRIME!!!

As for Piggies100, I have anthracite and red eel, oyster python and a chantilly lace.
For 120s, I have black and nude patent and the black python and moroccan red python is on its way.
Have Love Me 100s in nude and black and Love Me 120s in Nude and Black.
Also have a leopard Dorepi.

Want pastel colors now!!!  Sky blue and soft pink!!!

Forgot to add Sex 100s in black and nude.


----------



## Christchrist

jessieg said:
			
		

> too funny...i love it...piggy pen!
> 
> Expensive goal tho. Is there a estimated time frame on achieving this??



asap. The goal is to remain on good terms with my hubby in the process. That night be tough


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Come on I already told you the numbers Sue!!!
> My CRIME!!!
> 
> As for Piggies100, I have anthracite and red eel, oyster python and a chantilly lace.
> For 120s, I have black and nude patent and the black python and moroccan red python is on its way.
> Have Love Me 100s in nude and black and Love Me 120s in Nude and Black.
> Also have a leopard Dorepi.
> 
> Want pastel colors now!!!  Sky blue and soft pink!!!
> 
> Forgot to add Sex 100s in black and nude.



You have the sexy pump in both colors? Shame shame.  You forgot to say how you wanted another patent  black piggy 120 just to have twins.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> You have the sexy pump in both colors? Shane shame.  You forgot to say how you wanted another patent  black piggy 120 just to have twins.


Ummmm...Guilty as Charged!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Ummmm...Guilty as Charged!!!



Your shoe passion is fabulous lol.


----------



## Christchrist

Well I'll be sure to keep quiet in here. TPF isn't very friendly to newbies learning the ropes. Am I confused that this is the general chat thread?  I post my buys in the other appropriate areas and try to keep on topic


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> Well I'll be sure to keep quiet in here.




naaah you're good. this thread is meant for random prattle and random thoughts.


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> naaah you're good. this thread is meant for random prattle and random thoughts.



I'm getting chastised in all if the CL threads. It's almost not worth being on TPF. This is the one place I thought I could go to relate. Non of my friends like shoes. I have been learning the rules and doing my best. Not very fun when everyone is complaining about the new people.


----------



## jamidee

Christchrist said:


> I'm getting chastised in all if the CL threads. It's almost not worth being on TPF. This is the one place I thought I could go to relate. Non of my friends like shoes. I have been learning the rules and doing my best. Not very fun when everyone is complaining about the new people.


We can relate to you, but most people don't want to sift through random chatter to find the important information. Even the general chat thread used to be random thoughts and chatter, but random thoughts and chatter involving specific shoes or issues that didn't happen to fall into another thread's specific design. I don't think tpf is designed to be Facebook or at least it hasn't been in my experience. We all relate to your love of shoes, but perhaps tone down the meaningless conversation a bit? Y'all pm each other


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:
			
		

> We can relate to you, but most people don't want to sift through random chatter to find the important information. Even the general chat thread used to be random thoughts and chatter, but random thoughts and chatter involving specific shoes or issues that didn't happen to fall into another thread's specific design. I don't think tpf is designed to be Facebook or at least it hasn't been in my experience. We all relate to your love of shoes, but perhaps tone down the meaningless conversation a bit? Y'all pm each other



I was talking about shoes. Piggys to be exact


----------



## jamidee

Christchrist said:


> I was talking about shoes. Piggys to be exact



Let's be real. You were talking about your obsession with shoes/piggies (which we all have obviously) then y'all were complimenting each other's mutual obsession. That's not what I was meaning when I referenced talking about shoes.

Just tone it down a bit? that's all you have to do. Stay on TPF. There is enough room for all of us... I'm sure you'd be missed. I remember when I was new I had to learn the same thing... that even though a public forum it's far less social than it is informative. I think most of us are so used to Facebook that we get caught up in the mix. I got chastised by all the "oldies" here often. I'm sure I was annoying as hell as were most of us when we were newbies. It takes a little while to get the hang of things. It's not so much about getting to know each other as it is about relating OVER SHOES, like you put it. DO THAT.


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:
			
		

> Let's be real. You were talking about your obsession with shoes/piggies (which we all have obviously) then y'all were complimenting each other's mutual obsession. That's not what I was meaning when I referenced talking about shoes.



Ok I'll be sure to ignore someone when they quote me and comment in an off topic manner.


----------



## dhampir2005

Christchrist said:


> Ok I'll be sure to ignore someone when they quote me and comment in an off topic manner.



You shouldn't take this to heart. It's okay to chat... via pm. However what a lot of tpfers are complaining about is the chatter that should be used on interfaces like facebook chat or gchat. It's fine if you guys pm each other or fb friend each other.


----------



## jamidee

Christchrist said:


> Ok I'll be sure to ignore someone when they quote me and comment in an off topic manner.



 Most people won't, though... in all honesty. Or just gently guide them into the right topic. Answer and then say :back2topic:
Honestly, don't be so offended by something a bunch of women are writing that you can't even put a face to. This is the internet- it's not that serious. I understand that it's very easy to get so caught up on here that you kind of feel like you know the women and come to tpf to see your "friends." I mean it when I say that I used to have to pull back often. Just try to keep everything very shoe related in a informative sense.


----------



## Christchrist

Here an idea. Instead of creating more meaningless chatter by specifically calling me out. PM me. That is why this is being taken to heart. That wasn't called for.


----------



## AEGIS

lmao!! no but for real though  this is a forum about shoes..let's keep this light and fun k? we're not solving world problems here....uhm...so how about those NFL refs? anybody?


----------



## wannaprada

:backtotopic:

So, when does the CL sales start back up?


----------



## heiress-ox

perhaps not the best thing to say just as the situation was being remedied & apologized for.. moving on..:back2topic:


----------



## Dianabanana12

Deena .... So how about those NFL Refs :lolots:


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

wannaprada said:
			
		

> :backtotopic:
> 
> So, when does the CL sales start back up?



Right on girl. Anyone gotta good Barneys SA? Mine got promoted to a different department.


----------



## AEGIS

Dianabanana12 said:


> Deena .... So how about those NFL Refs :lolots:





nobody? my husband is very upset about this situation
btw! i was at a sports bar w/o him watching the game! 
how proud of me was he?!!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> lmao!! no but for real though  this is a forum about shoes..let's keep this light and fun k? we're not solving world problems here....uhm...so how about those NFL refs? anybody?



Pisses me off. At this point, with the madden games I've watched, I'm qualified to be a ref.  don't get me started, I'm hungry, remember?


----------



## wannaprada

ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> Right on girl. Anyone gotta good Barneys SA? Mine got promoted to a different department.



I'm trying before Jamidee eats somebody! Lol!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Pisses me off. At this point, with the madden games I've watched, I'm qualified to be a ref.  don't get me started, I'm hungry, remember?




i am officially going to get an NFL jersey. why are they $100?!


----------



## jamidee

wannaprada said:


> :backtotopic:
> 
> So, when does the CL sales start back up?



December! so close!


----------



## wannaprada

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i am officially going to get an NFL jersey. why are they $100?!



I know!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> i am officially going to get an NFL jersey. why are they $100?!



Because it's the NFL... and they are trying to raise that 3mill to pay the real ref's so the whole thing doesn't become NFL RAW


----------



## heiress-ox

wannaprada said:


> :backtotopic:
> 
> So, when does the CL sales start back up?





jamidee said:


> December! so close!



cannot wait, as much as i hate the drama of sale season, i love it too & always get sucked in


----------



## jamidee

wannaprada said:


> I'm trying before Jamidee eats somebody! Lol!



:lolots:


----------



## Dianabanana12

wannaprada said:


> I'm trying before Jamidee eats somebody! Lol!



Jami'd maybe you should eat a burger, today only. For all of our safety! 

And what theres more sales?!!? When. No No No Condo remember


----------



## jamidee

Dianabanana12 said:


> Jami'd maybe you should eat a burger, today only. For all of our safety!
> 
> And what theres more sales?!!? When. No No No Condo remember



I'll help you keep in check Diana... 

No, I should put the computer down... for all of our safety


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

jamidee said:
			
		

> Pisses me off. At this point, with the madden games I've watched, I'm qualified to be a ref.  don't get me started, I'm hungry, remember?



I've got these Swedish nutrition bars, if you want one?


----------



## wannaprada

Dianabanana12 said:
			
		

> Jami'd maybe you should eat a burger, today only. For all of our safety!
> 
> And what theres more sales?!!? When. No No No Condo remember



You'll have the condo before the sales start, won't you?


----------



## Dianabanana12

wannaprada said:


> You'll have the condo before the sales start, won't you?



Or save my downpayment money FOR December sales.


----------



## AEGIS

ShoobieDoobie said:


> I've got these Swedish nutrition bars, if you want one?




yeah don't you wanna lose like 3 pounds Jami?


----------



## jamidee

ShoobieDoobie said:


> I've got these Swedish nutrition bars, if you want one?



:lolots::lolots::lolots: Nah, but if you get on my good side I might let you sing jingle bell rocks with me :rockettes:


----------



## heiress-ox

ShoobieDoobie said:


> I've got these Swedish nutrition bars, if you want one?



:lolots:


----------



## dhampir2005

jamidee said:


> :lolots::lolots::lolots: Nah, but if you get on my good side I might let you sing jingle bell rocks with me :rockettes:



Don't be moving my position around, I might kick a stereo into someone's face.


----------



## jamidee

dhampir2005 said:


> Don't be moving my position around, I might kick a stereo into someone's face.



Oh shut it.. you're only cool cause your dad invented the toast strudel.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

jamidee said:
			
		

> :lolots::lolots::lolots: Nah, but if you get on my good side I might let you sing jingle bell rocks with me :rockettes:



I know you love me. I'm like a Martian!


----------



## dhampir2005

jamidee said:


> Oh shut it.. you're only cool cause your dad invented the toast strudel.



Hey! I kept your nose job a secret! And I missed out on those beautiful white gold hoop earrings!


----------



## heiress-ox

dhampir2005 said:


> Hey! I kept your nose job a secret! And I missed out on those beautiful white gold hoop earrings!



and you didn't tell anyone that her parents totally don't sleep in the same bed anymore, bc you are SUCH a good friend


----------



## jamidee

dhampir2005 said:


> Hey! I kept your nose job a secret! And I missed out on those beautiful white gold hoop earrings!



I'm sorry I laughed at you when you got diarrhea at the mall. I'm sorry I told everyone about it. I'm sorry I'm telling everyone now.


----------



## jamidee

heiress-ox said:


> and you didn't tell anyone that her parents totally don't sleep in the same bed anymore, bc you are SUCH a good friend



 I'm dying... dying!!


----------



## dhampir2005

heiress-ox said:


> and you didn't tell anyone that her parents totally don't sleep in the same bed anymore, bc you are SUCH a good friend



That's right! Because I am so godd*mn FETCH!


----------



## jamidee

ShoobieDoobie said:


> I know you love me. I'm like a Martian!



You're kind of weird and socially retarded, but you'e my friend... so no one make fun of her


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

My breasts can always tell when it's going to rain.


----------



## Dianabanana12

.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> That's right! Because I am so godd*mn FETCH!



Stop trying to make FETCH happen!


----------



## Dianabanana12

.


----------



## heiress-ox

ShoobieDoobie said:


> My breasts can always tell when it's going to rain.



there's like a 30% chance it's already raining


----------



## jamidee

ShoobieDoobie said:


> My breasts can always tell when it's going to rain.



it's like espn...


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Dianabanana12 said:
			
		

> NOT FAIR... that was hijacked ninja style from me. :ninja::boxing:



Hi-yah!!! Hahaha.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> there's like a 30% chance it's already raining



I am on the floor laughing.


----------



## wannaprada

Roflmao!! You all are killing me right now!!


----------



## dhampir2005

ShoobieDoobie said:


> Stop trying to make FETCH happen!



Hey, at least I'm not popular because people think I'm easy


----------



## jamidee

dhampir2005 said:


> Hey, at least I'm not popular because people think I'm easy



 I was half a virgin when I met him! I gave him everything!


----------



## wannaprada

jamidee said:
			
		

> I was half a virgin when I met him! I gave him everything!



Crying laughing right now!


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> I was half a virgin when I met him! I gave him everything!



i'm dead :lolots:


----------



## jamidee

Everyone! Wear pink tomorrow  But, not spikes.. spikes are my thing.


----------



## wannaprada

jamidee said:
			
		

> Everyone! Wear pink tomorrow  But, not spikes.. spikes are my thing.



Pink Loubies or anything pink?


----------



## dhampir2005

jamidee said:


> I was half a virgin when I met him! I gave him everything!





jamidee said:


> Everyone! Wear pink tomorrow  But, not spikes.. spikes are my thing.



Ex-boyfriends are just off-limits to friends. I mean, that's just, like, the rules of feminism


----------



## jamidee

wannaprada said:


> Pink Loubies or anything pink?



Only the best for us- Loubis!! Dhamphir can't sit with us though...she doesn't own pink.


----------



## dhampir2005

wannaprada said:


> Pink Loubies or anything pink?



LOL Pink Loubies, I already got shot down on this one.


----------



## dhampir2005

jamidee said:


> Only the best for us- Loubis!! Dhamphir can't sit with us though...she doesn't own pink.



Awwww... Can't I just borrow a pair of too large Loubis from a friend?


----------



## wannaprada

dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> LOL Pink Loubies, I already got shot down on this one.



The only pink Loubies I have are my python Rosella flats and I cannot wear flats all day at work otherwise people will know I'm not really six feet tall!


----------



## jamidee

dhampir2005 said:


> LOL Pink Loubies, I already got shot down on this one.


Yea, you're going to have to sit alone like you did when you wore that awful vest- it was disgusting!


----------



## jamidee

There are two kinds of evil people in this world. Those who do evil stuff and those who see evil stuff being done and don't try to stop it ...and scene!!! :bows:


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> Yea, you're going to have to sit alone like you did when you wore that awful vest- it was disgusting!



that was the ugliest effing vest i've ever seen


----------



## dhampir2005

jamidee said:


> Yea, you're going to have to sit alone like you did when you wore that awful vest- it was disgusting!



At least I still fit into my dress from 3, 5, 7!


----------



## wannaprada

dhampir2005 said:
			
		

> At least I still fit into my dress from 3, 5, 7!



Lol!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Everyone! Wear pink tomorrow  But, not spikes.. spikes are my thing.





exotics are my thing ...even though i think i might have more spike so we might need to fight for HBIC


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> exotics are my thing ...even though i think i might have more spike so we might need to fight for HBIC



You did grow up in Africa ... but then again... you were homeschooled...I can probably take you.... hey! we are having a halloween costume party, wanna come?


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> You did grow up in Africa ... but then again... you were homeschooled...I can probably take you.... hey! we are having a costume party, wanna come?





i guess i can't just ask people why they're white lol


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> i guess i can't just ask people why they're white lol



 I just peed a little.


----------



## dhampir2005

AEGIS said:


> i guess i can't just ask people why they're white lol



Do you also speak swedish? I've heard everyone in Africa speaks swedish.


----------



## Chakern

Quick question.. Does Louboutin website only ship to the listet contries or can I order from Denmark??

Thanks :0)


----------



## CloudyDayz198

OMG, these last 3 pages were epic!!!!

Thanks for a good laugh this AM ladies!


----------



## texas87

You ladies are so funny...love that movie it was on last night


----------



## anniethecat

Chakern said:


> Quick question.. Does Louboutin website only ship to the listet contries or can I order from Denmark??
> 
> Thanks :0)


 
The EU site might.


----------



## anniethecat

Mean girls!  I love that movie.


----------



## GoGlam

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I'm getting chastised in all if the CL threads. It's almost not worth being on TPF. This is the one place I thought I could go to relate. Non of my friends like shoes. I have been learning the rules and doing my best. Not very fun when everyone is complaining about the new people.



Nice that the "veterans" that have a problem with off-topic conversations find themselves perfectly happy to perpetuate one when it's not with newbies but their "friends" on tpf, isn't it!?   I'm never one to sit back and watch bullying. You girls must really feel great about yourselves now.  I've read countless posts about your love for certain pairs of shoes, even if those posts were made ages ago! let Christchrist have her own outlet, THIS forum... Which is what it is, after all, a forum.

Christchrist... Can't wait to see your posts of new and/or new-to-you pairs! More power to you and welcome to the obsession!

:back2topic:


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

GoGlam said:


> Nice that the "veterans" that have a problem with off-topic conversations find themselves perfectly happy to perpetuate one when it's not with newbies but their "friends" on tpf, isn't it!?   I'm never one to sit back and watch bullying. You girls must really feel great about yourselves now.  I've read countless posts about your love for certain pairs of shoes, even if those posts were made ages ago! let Christchrist have her own outlet, THIS forum... Which is what it is, after all, a forum.
> 
> Christchrist... Can't wait to see your posts of new and/or new-to-you pairs! More power to you and welcome to the obsession!
> 
> :back2topic:


Well put GoGlam!  I was thinking exactly the same thing and wholeheartedly second that!  How could you?!?!?!  Shame on you ladies!!!

Do as you preach!!!


----------



## jamidee

.


----------



## jamidee

GoGlam said:


> Nice that the "veterans" that have a problem with off-topic conversations find themselves perfectly happy to perpetuate one when it's not with newbies but their "friends" on tpf, isn't it!?   I'm never one to sit back and watch bullying. You girls must really feel great about yourselves now.  I've read countless posts about your love for certain pairs of shoes, even if those posts were made ages ago! let Christchrist have her own outlet, THIS forum... Which is what it is, after all, a forum.
> 
> Christchrist... Can't wait to see your posts of new and/or new-to-you pairs! More power to you and welcome to the obsession!
> 
> :back2topic:





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Well put GoGlam!  I was thinking exactly the same thing and wholeheartedly second that!  How could you?!?!?!  Shame on you ladies!!!
> 
> Do as you preach!!!


I guess it was too subtle for you ladies. But, we were MAKING FUN OF OURSELVES after the convo that ensued previously. Hence, the Mean Girls comments.


----------



## GoGlam

jamidee said:
			
		

> I guess it was too subtle for you ladies. But, we were MAKING FUN OF OURSELVES after the convo that ensued previously. Hence, the Mean Girls comments.



Nothing was subtle. You were being rude and making light of your mean-spirited posts.  Now, please, unless if it's about shoes--be it your love for a certain pair or how much you don't like the new season--let's leave it be.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

jamidee said:
			
		

> I guess it was too subtle for you ladies. But, we were MAKING FUN OF OURSELVES after the convo that ensued previously. Hence, the Mean Girls comments.



Exactly... On that note, "Get in loser. We're going shopping!" 

Let's talk shoes. 

And I really do need a new Barney's SA...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

jamidee said:


> I guess it was too subtle for you ladies. But, we were MAKING FUN OF OURSELVES after the convo that ensued previously. Hence, the Mean Girls comments.


Is it so fun to be mean?  I shall never comprehend.
cc has been nothing but helpful, fun and positive.
What is wrong with you guys?!

So low.  So sorry for ya!

SHAME ON YOU!!!


----------



## NANI1972




----------



## GoGlam

There's a Barneys rep in Boston name Lauren who has always been helpful.  She's been with Barneys for years. Hth


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

NANI1972 said:


>


Yes, back to topic.

Just took my Black Nappa Silver Spike LPs out on a maiden voyage.
Put some band-aid on my pinkies and slathered on some vaseline and it was like a dream.  So comfortable and smooth sailing.

Contemplating getting the Cameo Rose LPs hmmmm.... should I or should I not.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

GoGlam said:
			
		

> There's a Barneys rep in Boston name Lauren who has always been helpful.  She's been with Barneys for years. Hth



Thanks GG! I'll give Boston a ring and stalk down Lauren. Thanks a ton!


----------



## heiress-ox

GoGlam said:


> Nice that the "veterans" that have a problem with off-topic conversations find themselves perfectly happy to perpetuate one when it's not with newbies but their "friends" on tpf, isn't it!?   I'm never one to sit back and watch bullying. You girls must really feel great about yourselves now.  I've read countless posts about your love for certain pairs of shoes, even if those posts were made ages ago! let Christchrist have her own outlet, THIS forum... Which is what it is, after all, a forum.
> 
> Christchrist... Can't wait to see your posts of new and/or new-to-you pairs! More power to you and welcome to the obsession!
> 
> :back2topic:





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Well put GoGlam!  I was thinking exactly the same thing and wholeheartedly second that!  How could you?!?!?!  Shame on you ladies!!!
> 
> Do as you preach!!!



ladies, bullying, shame?  for echoing a sentiment that's been expressed by the mods (& other members) before, then trying to rectify and explain the situation, then calling out/making fun of our own mishap. i'm sorry you didn't get the tone and you feel that way.


this situation was already put to be once before, so let's get back to shoes, no one has a problem with newbies here, we were all new once, so feel free to share away :back2topic:


----------



## jamidee

GoGlam said:


> Nothing was subtle. You were being rude and making light of your mean-spirited posts.  Now, please, unless if it's about shoes--be it your love for a certain pair or how much you don't like the new season--let's leave it be.


Ah, I was trying, with my previous post, to keep things light and let it drop since it was over and done with last night- guess that's not going to happen. Of course you'd say that after you have the last word, unfortunately... as you said... this is a forum and that's not how it works. The subtlety that was OBVIOUSLY lost on you was us calling ourselves out after we realized the meanness of the first post. There are numerous posts that were deleted where we tried and failed to rectify the situation with explanations and apologies. You're late to the party-unless you know all the facts and all that was said- it's best you let sleeping dogs lie, not beat a dead horse, or whatever other idioms we can come up with. It's been put to bed twice, rehashing it does no one any good. I believe you're the only one still on the subject.  Now, if you want this to drop- Let's all take your advice and let it be, ma'am.


----------



## Christchrist

Enough! There is no point in arguing. I have a large amount of shoes to purchase and this purse forum is where I'm going to post them. I will also be contributing to the forum as I have been. Moving right along
Did you see the filo cobra in the new styles thread! TDF


----------



## GoGlam

No slippage with the vaseline!? Great color! I say go for it ))




			
				HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Yes, back to topic.
> 
> Just took my Black Nappa Silver Spike LPs out on a maiden voyage.
> Put some band-aid on my pinkies and slathered on some vaseline and it was like a dream.  So comfortable and smooth sailing.
> 
> Contemplating getting the Cameo Rose LPs hmmmm.... should I or should I not.








			
				ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> Thanks GG! I'll give Boston a ring and stalk down Lauren. Thanks a ton!


----------



## Christchrist

GoGlam said:
			
		

> No slippage with the vaseline!? Great color! I say go for it ))



Where did you put the Vaseline?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

GoGlam said:


> No slippage with the vaseline!? Great color! I say go for it ))


Since it was the first time wearing them AT ALL, (have not even worn them inside the house), the toe-box was very tight initially.  Vaseline helped my feet slide in and it also helped soften and stretch the leather very quickly.

Absolutely no heel slippage!  I highly recommend this method!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Since it was the first time wearing them AT ALL, (have not even worn them inside the house), the toe-box was very tight initially.  Vaseline helped my feet slide in and it also helped soften and stretch the leather very quickly.
> 
> Absolutely no heel slippage!  I highly recommend this method!



The Vaseline doesn't mess the leather up? I might need to do the same with my LP spikes.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Where did you put the Vaseline?


I slathered them on my entire pinky toes where I always have a problem breaking in shoes.


----------



## anniethecat

(I have always wanted to be able to use this one!)


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

ShoobieDoobie said:


> The Vaseline doesn't mess the leather up? I might need to do the same with my LP spikes.


This method was introduced to me by SueGalle.  Thank you Sue!

It did not mess the leather up whatsoever!  I am so happy!
So much better than a shoe-stretcher spray!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Christchrist said:


> I sold all of my old stuff I never used. If I want to buy a bunch of CL to replace it that is my prerogative. You should be supportive



We do support you but sometimes it comes off a bit like you're bragging. Im genuinely happy that you've found your CL addiction- thats what brings us all here but try to remember some of us dont have the luxury of 4 new pairs a week lol.. and sometimes the way you say things can make people sensitive and cause some tension.. 

Im more than happy to indulge vicariously through you, especially as have the same style....just remember you arent the only one with feelings in this forum


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> I slathered them on my entire pinky toes where I always have a problem breaking in shoes.



Smarty pants!  I'm going to try it on my big toes! Thanks!


----------



## Christchrist

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> We do support you but sometimes it comes off a bit like you're bragging. Im genuinely happy that you've found your CL addiction- thats what brings us all here but try to remember some of us dont have the luxury of 4 new pairs a week lol.. and sometimes the way you say things can make people sensitive and cause some tension..
> 
> Im more than happy to indulge vicariously through you, especially as have the same style....just remember you arent the only one with feelings in this forum



I am we'll aware. I am also new to CL and went a little loony with my buys but have much less than most on here. I will be getting more (not as I just did) and would appreciate input on all of them. I don't have any loubi lovers here so this forum helps


----------



## jamidee

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> We do support you but sometimes it comes off a bit like you're bragging. Im genuinely happy that you've found your CL addiction- thats what brings us all here but try to remember some of us dont have the luxury of 4 new pairs a week lol.. and sometimes the way you say things can make people sensitive and cause some tension..
> 
> Im more than happy to indulge vicariously through you, especially as have the same style....just remember you arent the only one with feelings in this forum


:true:


----------



## jamidee

anniethecat said:


> (I have always wanted to be able to use this one!)


----------



## jamidee

Now, on to general chat about SHOES SHOES SHOES!!! :afrocool:


----------



## heiress-ox

Christchrist said:


> I sold all of my old stuff I never used. If I want to buy a bunch of CL to replace it that is my prerogative. You should be supportive



we all have great information and experience to share, hence why we are all here. and supportive? i for one have personally congratulated you on your new purchases/upcoming purchases and i know many other ladies here have too. it's just all the unnecessary extra stuff that's the problem, maybe just be aware of how your posts can come off in future.

i'm happy to see new shoes shared, i can do with good shoe porn any time of day


----------



## AEGIS

SueGalle said:


> Good morning Ladies,
> 
> I am just catching up on this little drama and find it shameful that in a forum dedicated to the discussion and display of such a beautiful product as CL's, such ugliness and childish behavior can exist when someone makes a comment in the GENERAL CHAT THREAD that someone doesn't like. If you have a problem with someone's post, PM them about it PLEASE and spare us your childish attempts at sarcasm. CC is a dear and close friend of mine, has a lot of good information and experience to share and doesn't deserve the awful treatment that has been directed at her so please, if you have nothing good to say, don't say anything at all.





tried to stay out of this...but nobody cares who your friend is and how dear she is to you. everyone just cares how the forum runs and that it maintains a level of decorum.  i got reprimanded all the time for chatting so i reigned myself in. your e-friend is not the first nor the last to do this...likely the most obstinate who would not stop.

her comment however was not misplaced as it was in the general chat thread and essentially you can say whatever you want here.  i am happy she is chatting here and not up and down the board.

this forum is essentially built for bragging so idc if CC does that. i am only here to look at pictures and ooogle.


----------



## Christchrist

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> we all have great information and experience to share, hence why we are all here. and supportive? i for one have personally congratulated you on your new purchases/upcoming purchases and i know many other ladies here have too. it's just all the unnecessary extra stuff that's the problem, maybe just be aware of how your posts can come off in future.



I was we'll aware when I was attacked yesterday and then you all posted mass chatter. Thank you for your support but no thank you for treating me horribly


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Bloody nora lets all put our claws away shall we, this is the internet. Everyone agree to disagree and lets get back to the good stuff.

I bid you all good day


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> Bloody nora lets all put our claws away shall we, this is the internet. Everyone agree to disagree and lets get back to the good stuff.
> 
> I bid you all good day



Amen!!! Now I really need to buy some shoes today. I need my CL fix.


----------



## AEGIS

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Bloody nora lets all put our claws away shall we, this is the internet. Everyone agree to disagree and lets get back to the good stuff.
> 
> *I bid you all good day*


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

ShoobieDoobie said:


> Smarty pants!  I'm going to try it on my big toes! Thanks!


Hahaha!  Please do give it a try!  I tried using a hair dryer, a stretcher, socks everything and this is the best so far.

The vaseline helps your feet to slide in, avoids the rubbing where its tight, the oil within stretches the leather...  its awesome!

I initially put just a little at the tightest spot, but thought wot-the-heck, and slathered it all over rather generously.  From there, it was no turning back YAY!


----------



## NANI1972

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Bloody nora lets all put our claws away shall we, this is the internet. Everyone agree to disagree and lets get back to the good stuff.
> 
> *I bid you all good day*


----------



## anniethecat

Nicely said Aegis!


----------



## Christchrist

The filo cobra in the new style thread is making my mouth water. Just sayin


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Hahaha!  Please do give it a try!  I tried using a hair dryer, a stretcher, socks everything and this is the best so far.
> 
> The vaseline helps your feet to slide in, avoids the rubbing where its tight, the oil within stretches the leather...  its awesome!
> 
> I initially put just a little at the tightest spot, but thought wot-the-heck, and slathered it all over rather generously.  From there, it was no turning back YAY!



Totally trying this! Thanks again.


----------



## jamidee

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Bloody nora lets all put our claws away shall we, this is the internet. Everyone agree to disagree and lets get back to the good stuff.
> 
> *I bid you all good day *


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

ShoobieDoobie said:


> The Vaseline doesn't mess the leather up? I might need to do the same with my LP spikes.


I used it on my LP Spikes Shoobie!!!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> I used it on my LP Spikes Shoobie!!!



I'm so excited that there's a possibility that I won't want to amputate my toe after wearing them. Hahaha.


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> ..



Can I just say that I love your shoes and style? Ahhhhh so fab


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> The filo cobra in the new style thread is making my mouth water. Just sayin



*runs to go check*

eta: oh that is nice.  see this is the Louboutin I like. classic with a twist. the exotic skin. like some of his shoes look crazy now! like they're meant for strippers!


----------



## NANI1972

ShoobieDoobie said:


> Totally trying this! Thanks again.



Me too! Thanks for the heads up Helen.


----------



## Christchrist

Has anyone else had a shoe shopping date and tried to cancel because their pedi was whack?


----------



## AEGIS

The Yosura look so much like the Hung Ups which btw were the MOST uncomfortable shoes on the face of the planet. I wanted to love them sooo much but I couldn't do it.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

When I had my LP I creamed my feet like a mother before I put them on, after wearing them at home for an afternoon they fit like a dream.


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> Can I just say that I love your shoes and style? Ahhhhh so fab


 
Thanks CC!!  And you don't have a problem that I take my pics in the bathroom where I work, do you sweetie?


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> The Yosura look so much like the Hung Ups which btw were the MOST uncomfortable shoes on the face of the planet. I wanted to love them sooo much but I couldn't do it.



What's a yosura? Do you have a pic?


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> Has anyone else had a shoe shopping date and tried to cancel because their pedi was whack?





or worst...shopping impromptu in the winter with uggs on and then the SA tries to take off your boots and you just want to die of embarassment bc your last pedicure was in the summer lol :shame:


----------



## GoGlam

Christchrist said:
			
		

> The filo cobra in the new style thread is making my mouth water. Just sayin






			
				ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> I'm so excited that there's a possibility that I won't want to amputate my toe after wearing them. Hahaha.






			
				AEGIS said:
			
		

> *runs to go check*
> 
> eta: oh that is nice.  see this is the Louboutin I like. classic with a twist. the exotic skin. like some of his shoes look crazy now! like they're meant for strippers!



Yes, yes and yes!


----------



## NANI1972

Can I just say FFS! My Daffodiles have been in customs since the 23rd and no updates and it's EMS, I was thinking I should have gotten them by now......hate the waiting game!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Thanks CC!!  And you don't have a problem that I take my pics in the bathroom where I work, do you sweetie?



Bahahaha no. It's not like there is a turd in the toilet behind you. Good lighting in that bathroom


----------



## anniethecat




----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> *runs to go check*
> 
> eta: oh that is nice.  see this is the Louboutin I like. classic with a twist. the exotic skin. like some of his shoes look crazy now! like they're meant for strippers!


 I've wanted the bianca cobra for some time... :doggie: going see!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

wannaprada said:


> Who are "you guys"?


Not you prada!!!  Definitely not you!!!


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> or worst...shopping impromptu in the winter with uggs on and then the SA tries to take off your boots and you just want to die of embarassment bc your last pedicure was in the summer lol :shame:



Oh that's just horrible also. I'm pretty sure I have no pedi on my right foot anymore


----------



## NANI1972

wannaprada said:


> Thanks CC!!  And you don't have a problem that I take my* pics in the bathroom* where I work, do you sweetie?



Bahahahahaahahahaha!


----------



## wannaprada

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Not you prada!!!  Definitely not you!!!



:kisses:


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> The filo cobra in the new style thread is making my mouth water. Just sayin


Was that the gray one?


----------



## Christchrist

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> Can I just say FFS! My Daffodiles have been in customs since the 23rd and no updates and it's EMS, I was thinking I should have gotten them by now......hate the waiting game!



Customs is never good. They toss stuff around. So annoying when you get a crushed packed with custom tape


----------



## jamidee

wannaprada said:


> Thanks CC!!  And you don't have a problem that I take my pics in the bathroom where I work, do you sweetie?


 

:busted: phahah!


----------



## NANI1972

Christchrist said:


> Bahahaha no. *It's not like there is a turd in the toilet behind you.* Good lighting in that bathroom



Haha!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Was that the gray one?



Yes. I want. I HATE snakes so I'm gonna need to wear them on my feet to show my distain


----------



## heiress-ox

my pedicure is jacked and summer's only just ended, so on that note i need to make an appt.

i really like the cobra filos - cobra skin is an amazing exotic, i hope they bring it out in another style though as much as i like the filos i'm so afraid of the thin thin heels snapping.


----------



## Christchrist

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> my pedicure is jacked and summer's only just ended, so on that note i need to make an appt.
> 
> i really like the cobra filos - cobra skin is an amazing exotic, i hope they bring it out in another style though as much as i like the filos i'm so afraid of the thin thin heels snapping.



Wait what ? Snapping? That happens? Often?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

NANI1972 said:


> Me too! Thanks for the heads up Helen.


I wish I had narrow feet, but alas!  I hope this helps you as much as it has helped me.
I am gonna run to the nearest drug store and buy up their whole entire Vaseline stock, hehehe!


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Bahahaha no. It's not like there is a turd in the toilet behind you. Good lighting in that bathroom



Lol! I agree!


----------



## Dessye

nm.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

wannaprada said:


> :kisses:


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> What's a yosura? Do you have a pic?



the forum is being stupid and won't let me upload pics

the Yosura is on the first page of the new styles thread and you can google the Hung Up. they're practically the same...except that the Hung Ups were never in suede

eta: oh! one pic uploaded. below is the hung up


----------



## jamidee

Christchrist said:


> Wait what ? Snapping? That happens? Often?


 I read a case somewhere in here about that happening...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Yes. I want. I HATE snakes so I'm gonna need to wear them on my feet to show my distain


I just saw LPs in croc on pics and they are TDF!!!
Oh why oh why oh why are they so darn expensive???
Even if they were half priced, it aint pretty!!!
WANT!!!  ARGH!!!


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> :giggles:
> 
> I didn't want to get involved either but I'm going to weigh in.  I think I can understand the sensitivity of the older members of the forum.  When I was a new member, I overstepped my bounds by authenticating very early on before anyone knew me or could trust my judgement as an authenticator.  I apologized for this.  I quickly learned that I had to pull back, browse and learn the forum before posting more...ie. let the older members slowly get to know me.  It's also important in a forum like this that we carefully read the rules before posting.  Posting a long chat in a non-chat thread is distracting to others who want to stay on topic.  They have to flip through a lot of off topic posts.
> 
> Having said this, hopefully everything is out in the open and we can agree to move on.  What's done is done and hopefully we can have a fresh start


:kiss: you always say things so nicely dess.


----------



## heiress-ox

Christchrist said:


> Wait what ? Snapping? That happens? Often?



well i remember a few ladies here had their fifi's snap after a few wears and had to return them. i'm not sure if i've read anything specific about the filo, but since they are the same last just with a platform, i feel it may be the case too!


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> Wait what ? Snapping? That happens? Often?


 
Not often but a couple of ladies have said theirs snapped off.


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:
			
		

> I read a case somewhere in here about that happening...



Can that be fixed?


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> the forum is being stupid and won't let me upload pics
> 
> the Yosura is on the first page of the new styles thread and you can google the Hung Up. they're practically the same...except that the Hung Ups were never in suede
> 
> eta: oh! one pic uploaded. below is the hung up



Those look painful


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> :kiss: you always say things so nicely dess.


 
  LOL, I'm so embarrassed. :shame:  I have this really nasty habit of not reading to the end of the thread LOL!  And here I am weighing in AFTER everyone is already getting along


----------



## NANI1972

Christchrist said:


> Customs is never good. They toss stuff around. So annoying when you get a crushed packed with custom tape



I've only ever had a package come through customs via USPS and they have never opened the box, thankfully. I'm just no good at waiting. I refresh the tracking every five minutes (sometimes in between)


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> Those look painful





lol...i didn't think so at the time! i wanted them to be running around booties. oh young naive Aegis


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Can that be fixed?


I think you would need to ship em out for repair to Paris.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> When I had my LP I creamed my feet like a mother before I put them on, after wearing them at home for an afternoon they fit like a dream.



"like a mother" - hahahaha!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> Can I just say FFS! My Daffodiles have been in customs since the 23rd and no updates and it's EMS, I was thinking I should have gotten them by now......hate the waiting game!



Girl. I want mod shots the minute these arrive!!!


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> Can that be fixed?


 

MM7 can fix if it's not too bad.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

AEGIS said:


> lol...i didn't think so at the time! i wanted them to be running around booties. oh young naive Aegis


Do you still have them?  They look like they would eat into my feet on the sides if I had them.  If so, may I suggest using Vaseline on the sides?  My LP spike was not only tight on my pinkies, but slightly on the sides so I slathered em on and it worked.

Ummmm... not a rep for Unilever mind you hehehe!!!
Its a new trick Ive learnt and am so excited!


----------



## NANI1972

ShoobieDoobie said:


> Girl. I want mod shots the minute these arrive!!!


----------



## Dessye

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I just saw LPs in croc on pics and they are TDF!!!
> Oh why oh why oh why are they so darn expensive???
> Even if they were half priced, it aint pretty!!!
> WANT!!! ARGH!!!


 
Which color was it?  There's a delicious purple croc LP on the Bay -- it is definitely TDF.  Thankfully not my size hehe


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Dessye said:


> Which color was it?  There's a delicious purple croc LP on the Bay -- it is definitely TDF.  Thankfully not my size hehe


One in Turquoise, the other in purple!  Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dessye

NANI1972 said:


>


 
Oooo, what color are you getting?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Dessye said:


> Oooo, what color are you getting?


Im not getting either.  Would love to but cannot justify the cost.

If you were to spend the same exact amount, which would you chose?
Strass or croc?

Either way, too darn expensive YIKES!!!
Will post pics in a second!!!  Just eye candy!!!


----------



## Dessye

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> One in Turquoise, the other in purple! Absolutely gorgeous!!!


 
You should get it :devil:

ETA: In answer to your question, I'd get croc.  You can always DIY strass


----------



## anniethecat

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Im not getting either. Would love to but cannot justify the cost.
> 
> If you were to spend the same exact amount, which would you chose?
> Strass or croc?
> 
> Either way, too darn expensive YIKES!!!
> Will post pics in a second!!! Just eye candy!!!


 
Croc hands down...you can always DIY a strass.


----------



## anniethecat

Dessye said:


> You should get it :devil:
> 
> ETA: In answer to your question, I'd get croc. You can always DIY strass


 

Great minds think alike!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Dessye said:


> Oooo, what color are you getting?



Here they are!!!  Drool!!!  Dunno which color I love more!!!

Aren't they gorgeous?!?!?!


----------



## AEGIS

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Do you still have them?  They look like they would eat into my feet on the sides if I had them.  If so, may I suggest using Vaseline on the sides?  My LP spike was not only tight on my pinkies, but slightly on the sides so I slathered em on and it worked.
> 
> Ummmm... not a rep for Unilever mind you hehehe!!!
> Its a new trick Ive learnt and am so excited!





i tried EVERYTHING! i tried stretching them. vaseline. socks. heat. nothing. i sold them. it's unfortunate bc they're very cute on. i don't like booties really and these were a good compromise


----------



## Dessye

anniethecat said:


> Great minds think alike!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Here they are!!!  Drool!!!  Dunno which color I love more!!!
> 
> Aren't they gorgeous?!?!?!



Darn it!!!  Thread wont let me post!
Trying again.  Hope it works this time!


----------



## wannaprada

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Darn it!!!  Thread wont let me post!
> Trying again.  Hope it works this time!



OMG!! Love those!


----------



## Dessye

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Darn it!!! Thread wont let me post!
> Trying again. Hope it works this time!


  They're both stunning, but that purple .....I.  completely.  die.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

wannaprada said:


> OMG!! Love those!


Wish they were...uhhhh... say... about... 500 bucks???
Dream Dream Dream!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Dessye said:


> Oooo, what color are you getting?



black kid


----------



## Dessye

wannaprada said:


> OMG!! Love those!


 
Madison will probably have at least one of these since they had a decent display of croc and strass last time I was there, mind you this was months ago.  We can pet them and drool on them


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Dessye said:


> They're both stunning, but that purple .....I.  completely.  die.


Love me both, but the purple is the dog's bollocks as the Brits say!!!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Darn it!!!  Thread wont let me post!
> Trying again.  Hope it works this time!



Love!!!!


----------



## Dessye

NANI1972 said:


> black kid


----------



## NANI1972

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Darn it!!!  Thread wont let me post!
> Trying again.  Hope it works this time!


----------



## heiress-ox

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Darn it!!!  Thread wont let me post!
> Trying again.  Hope it works this time!



i adore them both,i love the jewel toned purple, but then i saw someone with the turquoise and they looked amazing on her olive skintone.  go with whatever you'd wear more


----------



## Chakern

anniethecat said:
			
		

> The EU site might.



Thanks but no they dont :0(
Sometimes its crap to live in Denmark...!!
;0)


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

AEGIS said:


> i tried EVERYTHING! i tried stretching them. vaseline. socks. heat. nothing. i sold them. it's unfortunate bc they're very cute on. i don't like booties really and these were a good compromise


I hear you!  I don't like booties.  Well don't like them on me anyway.  
Need shoes that helps elongate my legs.  Cant think of how to wear em anyway except with skinnies and leggings, but then again, a nice classic pair will do if not better!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

heiress-ox said:


> i adore them both,i love the jewel toned purple, but then i saw someone with the turquoise and they looked amazing on her olive skintone.  go with whatever you'd wear more


Neither!  I wish I could.  I just stare at the pics and drool!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

heiress-ox said:


> i adore them both,i love the jewel toned purple, but then i saw someone with the turquoise and they looked amazing on her olive skintone.  go with whatever you'd wear more


I just thought to share the photos with you all so we can all enjoy the beauty!!!
Besides, drooling alone can get lonely ya know hehehe


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Chakern said:


> Thanks but no they dont :0(
> Sometimes its crap to live in Denmark...!!
> ;0)


Have any friends in the EU whom you can have the site ship em to and get that person to ship em over to you?


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Darn it!!!  Thread wont let me post!
> Trying again.  Hope it works this time!



Oh that turquoise is calling my name!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Oh that turquoise is calling my name!


I knew that would be your choice cc!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> I knew that would be your choice cc!!!



Aren't they like 5 grand? I draw the line when my shoes Cost more than my bags


----------



## AEGIS

Chakern said:


> Thanks but no they dont :0(
> Sometimes its crap to live in Denmark...!!
> ;0)





you might need to contact a boutique and have them mail it to you


----------



## GoGlam

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Darn it!!!  Thread wont let me post!
> Trying again.  Hope it works this time!



Droooool


----------



## dbeth

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Darn it!!!  Thread wont let me post!
> Trying again.  Hope it works this time!



WOW. Crazy beautiful!!! Both colors!!!






NANI1972 said:


> Bahahahahaahahahaha!




Nani........


----------



## anniethecat

That purple croc is tdf!  But then again the turq is beautiful too!


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:
			
		

> That purple croc is tdf!  But then again the turq is beautiful too!



Why can't we just have them all ;(


----------



## jamidee

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Darn it!!!  Thread wont let me post!
> Trying again.  Hope it works this time!


Ohh turq... be still my heart.


----------



## Dianabanana12

and this better NOT get deleted


----------



## Dianabanana12

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Darn it!!! Thread wont let me post!
> Trying again. Hope it works this time!


----------



## SueGalle

On my way to SAKS and NM


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> On my way to SAKS and NM



Find goodies!


----------



## NANI1972

Dianabanana12 said:


> and this better NOT get deleted



:giggles:


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> On my way to SAKS and NM


wotchagonnahuntfor sue?!?!?!  NAUGHTY!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

christchrist said:


> why can't we just have them all ;(


'tis called life!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

jamidee said:


> Ohh turq... be still my heart.


Great color for the spring and summer!!!


----------



## Dessye

Dianabanana12 said:


> and this better NOT get deleted


----------



## Christchrist

Seriously I need Therapy. I made my sister drive so I could look up styles before we get to the store. Horrible!


----------



## Chakern

Sounds like you been struck by some kind of CL mania... Something I missed? New styles or??? 
&#128516;&#128540;


----------



## 05_sincere

NANI1972 said:


> I've only ever had a package come through customs via USPS and they have never opened the box, thankfully. I'm just no good at waiting. I refresh the tracking every five minutes (sometimes in between)


 
Nani I am with you on this on my nude pigalle were in customs for 11 days before the tracking number updated to move them to NJ. I was checking every five minutes like a mad woman.


----------



## Dessye

05_sincere said:


> Nani I am with you on this on my nude pigalle were in customs for 11 days before the tracking number updated to move them to NJ. I was checking every five minutes like a mad woman.


 
Glad to know I'm not the only one who does this. :giggles:  When a package comes from the US, I check both USPS and Canada Post to see which is more updated...


----------



## wannaprada

Dessye said:


> Madison will probably have at least one of these since they had a decent display of croc and strass last time I was there, mind you this was months ago. We can pet them and drool on them


 
Oh yea!!


----------



## NANI1972

05_sincere said:


> Nani I am with you on this on my nude pigalle were in customs for 11 days before the tracking number updated to move them to NJ. I was checking every five minutes like a mad woman.



Wow that crazy! Were they sent Express International?


----------



## 05_sincere

NANI1972 said:


> Wow that crazy! Were they sent Express International?


 
NO Royal Mail First Class which then transfered to USPS First Class Mail.
They shipped on 09/08 and I received them on 09/2.....talk about pissed


----------



## heiress-ox

Dessye said:


> Glad to know I'm not the only one who does this. :giggles:  When a package comes from the US, I check both USPS and Canada Post to see which is more updated...



i always check both too! i find once they enter canada, canada post gets updated more frequently.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Do exotics ever go on sale over there because they never ever do in Japan sob!!!


----------



## jamidee

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Do exotics ever go on sale over there because they never ever do in Japan sob!!!


Yes, just many seasons past their release. HTH!


----------



## jamidee

Christchrist said:


> Seriously I need Therapy. I made my sister drive so I could look up styles before we get to the store. Horrible!


SOOOOOOOO did you get your LP lame Spike Strass YET!?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

jamidee said:


> Yes, just many seasons past their release. HTH!


Do you know how long/how many seasons it takes to go on sale in general?  Assume something like 40% off???


----------



## jamidee

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Do you know how long/how many seasons it takes to go on sale in general?  Assume something like 40% off???


I don't think there's a set time for exotics.  I know every sale season I've participated in or lurked on there were always exotics from several seasons before and nothing recent. They are usually rather hard to find as well and EXTREMELY limited sizing. I've found that it's mainly the boutiques that you can find the exotics at. The lists for boutiques are so elusive that unless you have a really good SA or do some serious hunting there's a slim chance to score one- even more so than department stores. The only one I've ever gotten was my pink python NS and those came out 3 seasons prior. Granted, I am talking about classics that are in exotic skins. (bianca, NS, Simple, Pigalle, etc etc. )

The only timely exotic that I saw go on sale at the end of it's season was the No.299 Bronze/burgundy python and maybe the gold watersnake maggie made the sale? The maggie memory is kind of fuzzy.. that ones a possibility. But, perhaps this was because they are not the classics in an exotic skin. Maybe someone else can weigh in on this too... 

Also, I know that bad batch of watersnake dies in RB, Pink, and Jade made the sale, but I don't recall if it was at the end of their release season or a season or two after.

I'm not so patiently waiting for the fairytale to make the sale


----------



## anniethecat

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Do you know how long/how many seasons it takes to go on sale in general? Assume something like 40% off???


 
Some one season, others a couple seasons or more.  Boutiques are 40%.  NM, Saks, Nordies and Barneys could be more it just depends.


----------



## AEGIS

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Do exotics ever go on sale over there because they never ever do in Japan sob!!!





anniethecat said:


> Some one season, others a couple seasons or more.  Boutiques are 40%.  NM, Saks, Nordies and Barneys could be more it just depends.



yes.  there does not seem to be a set schedule.  and then some exotics go to the sample sale.


----------



## NANI1972

05_sincere said:


> NO Royal Mail First Class which then transfered to USPS First Class Mail.
> They shipped on 09/08 and I received them on 09/2.....talk about pissed



Ya this package is Express I'm POed I haven't received it yet, or at least an update!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

jamidee said:


> I don't think there's a set time for exotics.  I know every sale season I've participated in or lurked on there were always exotics from several seasons before and nothing recent. They are usually rather hard to find as well and EXTREMELY limited sizing. I've found that it's mainly the boutiques that you can find the exotics at. The lists for boutiques are so elusive that unless you have a really good SA or do some serious hunting there's a slim chance to score one- even more so than department stores. The only one I've ever gotten was my pink python NS and those came out 3 seasons prior. Granted, I am talking about classics that are in exotic skins. (bianca, NS, Simple, Pigalle, etc etc. )
> 
> The only timely exotic that I saw go on sale at the end of it's season was the No.299 Bronze/burgundy python and maybe the gold watersnake maggie made the sale? The maggie memory is kind of fuzzy.. that ones a possibility. But, perhaps this was because they are not the classics in an exotic skin. Maybe someone else can weigh in on this too...
> 
> Also, I know that bad batch of watersnake dies in RB, Pink, and Jade made the sale, but I don't recall if it was at the end of their release season or a season or two after.
> 
> I'm not so patiently waiting for the fairytale to make the sale



Thank you so much jamidee!!!  So informative.  I think it will be almost impossible for me to score a sale from overseas not just for timing, but shipping restrictions too.  Ugh!



anniethecat said:


> Some one season, others a couple seasons or more.  Boutiques are 40%.  NM, Saks, Nordies and Barneys could be more it just depends.



Thank you annie for always educating me!  XO!!!



AEGIS said:


> yes.  there does not seem to be a set schedule.  and then some exotics go to the sample sale.



Wow!  Sample sale!  Where where where!  Wish I could go...


YAY!  Finally been able to multi-quote, whew!!!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Darn it!!!  Thread wont let me post!
> Trying again.  Hope it works this time!



Oh my!!! Im literally dribbling


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:
			
		

> SOOOOOOOO did you get your LP lame Spike Strass YET!?



They shipped today. She accidentally sent me a decollette instead of pigalle 120( I know! Rooky mistake) I sent them back and put it towards my spikes. They should arrive Friday. I just saw a strass decollette at Nordstrom. Still hate that shoe on me


----------



## Christchrist

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> Ya this package is Express I'm POed I haven't received it yet, or at least an update!



Can you file a complaint?


----------



## Christchrist

Bahahahahah my sister got bit by the red sole bug. Haha. It was only a matter of time. I was good today. . No loubis for me


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Bahahahahah my sister got bit by the red sole bug. Haha. It was only a matter of time. I was good today. . No loubis for me
> 
> View attachment 1889130


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

>



She thought she could just try them on and feel nothing. What was she thinking ! I warned her


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Bahahahahah my sister got bit by the red sole bug. Haha. It was only a matter of time. I was good today. . No loubis for me
> 
> View attachment 1889130


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

My Python Crystal Pigalles are stuck in custom.
They want the official scientific name of the snake skin.

If anybody knows, please help me.  TIA!!!

Its probably going to get confiscated, argh!!!


----------



## anniethecat

.


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> My Python Crystal Pigalles are stuck in custom.
> They want the official scientific name of the snake skin.
> 
> If anybody knows, please help me. TIA!!!
> 
> Its probably going to get confiscated, argh!!!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> My Python Crystal Pigalles are stuck in custom.
> They want the official scientific name of the snake skin.
> 
> If anybody knows, please help me.  TIA!!!
> 
> Its probably going to get confiscated, argh!!!



I have a pair of python crystals. No scientific term on the box or on my receipt but try googling python crystal and scientific term. I would try to help more but ironically I'm terrified of snakes and can't look at a photo of an actual snake. There will likely be a genus and species. 

See if you can find the breed in this link - 
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_pythonid_species_and_subspecies 

Maybe you can call a boutique and see if they have any additional knowledge of the breed too. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## anniethecat

ShoobieDoobie said:


> I have a pair of python crystals. No scientific term on the box or on my receipt but try googling python crystal and scientific term. I would try to help more but ironically I'm terrified of snakes and can't look at a photo of an actual snake. There will likely be a genus and species.
> 
> See if you can find the breed in this link -
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_pythonid_species_and_subspecies
> 
> Maybe you can call a boutique and see if they have any additional knowledge of the breed too.
> 
> Good luck!!!


 
Duh...for some stupid reason I thought that crystal python ws what CL called it cuz it's so shiny!  I feel stupid!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

ShoobieDoobie said:


> I have a pair of python crystals. No scientific term on the box or on my receipt but try googling python crystal and scientific term. I would try to help more but ironically I'm terrified of snakes and can't look at a photo of an actual snake. There will likely be a genus and species.
> 
> See if you can find the breed in this link -
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_pythonid_species_and_subspecies
> 
> Maybe you can call a boutique and see if they have any additional knowledge of the breed too.
> 
> Good luck!!!


Thank you so much Shoobie.  I am asking my SA to check too.

I wonder if I just reported them as Python would do because the custom official is asking "what is the scientific name of the snake skin?"

Once again, thank you so much!!!  XOXOXO!!!


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:
			
		

> Duh...for some stupid reason I thought that crystal python ws what CL called it cuz it's so shiny!  I feel stupid!



You are cracking me up lol


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

anniethecat said:
			
		

> Duh...for some stupid reason I thought that crystal python ws what CL called it cuz it's so shiny!  I feel stupid!



It may be! Don't feel stupid. I know nada about snakes other than they scare the crap out of me.  That Wikipedia list looked comprehensive. It has to be one of those. They are insanely shiny!


----------



## laleeza

anniethecat said:


> Duh...for some stupid reason I thought that crystal python ws what CL called it cuz it's so shiny!  I feel stupid!



Pretty sure you're right Annie. It's just shiny python


----------



## Christchrist

ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> It may be! Don't feel stupid. I know nada about snakes other than they scare the crap out of me.  That Wikipedia list looked comprehensive. It has to be one of those. They are insanely shiny!



Snakes are gross. Meant to be shoes and bags


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

anniethecat said:


> Duh...for some stupid reason I thought that crystal python ws what CL called it cuz it's so shiny!  I feel stupid!


Funny annie


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much Shoobie.  I am asking my SA to check too.
> 
> I wonder if I just reported them as Python would do because the custom official is asking "what is the scientific name of the snake skin?"
> 
> Once again, thank you so much!!!  XOXOXO!!!



I mean they definitely are pythons but they'll likely want the specific genus and species. I'd avoid a general term if you could. Someone at CL has to know. It's not the first time someone has needed this info for customs. 

Shipping exotics is tough stuff. They are so lovely. I really hope you don't encounter any difficulties. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Snakes are gross. Meant to be shoes and bags



I feel bad because I love most living creatures but snakes just really creep me out but I have no prob wearing them!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much Shoobie.  I am asking my SA to check too.
> 
> I wonder if I just reported them as Python would do because the custom official is asking "what is the scientific name of the snake skin?"
> 
> Once again, thank you so much!!!  XOXOXO!!!



I seriously just threw up a bit looking at this. There is a snake on here called the leucistic "crystal ball" python. Could that be the snake? 

http://www.google.com/search?q=crys...Oy0AGhioDQCg&ved=0CC0QsAQ&biw=320&bih=417#i=0


----------



## anniethecat

ShoobieDoobie said:


> I seriously just threw up a bit looking at this. There is a snake on here called the leucistic "crystal ball" python. Could that be the snake?
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=crys...Oy0AGhioDQCg&ved=0CC0QsAQ&biw=320&bih=417#i=0


 

That's the only one I found too.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

ShoobieDoobie said:


> I mean they definitely are pythons but they'll likely want the specific genus and species. I'd avoid a general term if you could. Someone at CL has to know. It's not the first time someone has needed this info for customs.
> 
> Shipping exotics is tough stuff. They are so lovely. I really hope you don't encounter any difficulties. Fingers crossed!


You are so sweet !!!  thank you so much !!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Ladies, it seems you have found your way to an understanding, which is great. 

Going forward, may I remind you that we were ALL new here once. That we ALL had to find our way around, sometimes to the chagrin of more seasoned members. I am surprised to see that some of you, who I can remember were not warmly welcomed when you first came here, are now being unwelcoming. I would think that based on your own experiences, you would have more understanding rather than engage in such nasty behavior.

To remind you all, please do not tell others how to behave. This is a forum of individuals. If you see a post that is inappropriate or rude, don't involve yourself in the drama, no matter how tempting. Report the post. Then use your classiest superpower and IGNORE. If there is someone who just gets your goat repeatedly, consider blocking them to remove temptation to engage. 

On a side note, this thread is open to all kinds of chat. As long as it is respectful, it can be about anything, not just shoes!

Here's to happy chatting going forward!*


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> You are cracking me up lol


 


HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Funny annie


 

Yeah I'm a regular laugh riot!  I think I need sleep.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> You are so sweet !!!  thank you so much !!!



I'm going to have bad dreams tonight after looking at those pics. Ick! I really hope someone from CL gets back to you. When do you need to get back to them? Could you call a boutique in Asia if you need to know immediately?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

ShoobieDoobie said:


> I seriously just threw up a bit looking at this. There is a snake on here called the leucistic "crystal ball" python. Could that be the snake?
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=crys...Oy0AGhioDQCg&ved=0CC0QsAQ&biw=320&bih=417#i=0


You are cracking me up Shoobie:lolots:
You hate em yet you are looking em up on the internet!
You are soooo funny!!!! Ahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> I feel bad because I love most living creatures but snakes just really creep me out but I have no prob wearing them!



A snake gave eve the apple no? Lets wear them as shoes


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

JetSetGo! said:


> *Ladies, it seems you have found your way to an understanding, which is great.
> 
> Going forward, may I remind you that we were ALL new here once. That we ALL had to find our way around, sometimes to the chagrin of more seasoned members. I am surprised to see that some of you, who I can remember were not warmly welcomed when you first came here, are now being unwelcoming. I would think that based on your own experiences, you would have more understanding rather than engage in such nasty behavior.
> 
> To remind you all, please do not tell others how to behave. This is a forum of individuals. If you see a post that is inappropriate or rude, don't involve yourself in the drama, no matter how tempting. Report the post. Then use your classiest superpower and IGNORE. If there is someone who just gets your goat repeatedly, consider blocking them to remove temptation to engage.
> 
> On a side note, this thread is open to all kinds of chat. As long as it is respectful, it can be about anything, not just shoes!
> 
> Here's to happy chatting going forward!*


Thank you JetSetGo!!!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> You are cracking me up Shoobie:lolots:
> You hate em yet you are looking em up on the internet!
> You are soooo funny!!!! Ahahahaha!!!!



They are so beautiful (the shoes not the snakes) that I've forced myself to search. They can't get destroyed by customs or whatever they do! I have a tear in my left eye like one is going to jump out of the Internet at me! Hahaha.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

anniethecat said:


> Yeah I'm a regular laugh riot!  I think I need sleep.


Get your beauty sleep hun


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Christchrist said:
			
		

> A snake gave eve the apple no? Lets wear them as shoes



True that! I'm low carbing so we can't talk about apples or I'll salivate!


----------



## Christchrist

ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> They are so beautiful (the shoes not the snakes) that I've forced myself to search. They can't get destroyed by customs or whatever they do! I have a tear in my left eye like one is going to jump out of the Internet at me! Hahaha.



They aren't going to destroy them. Probably give em to a wife. Ugh


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

ShoobieDoobie said:


> I'm going to have bad dreams tonight after looking at those pics. Ick! I really hope someone from CL gets back to you. When do you need to get back to them? Could you call a boutique in Asia if you need to know immediately?


I did.  I talked to my SA in Tokyo, but he did not know.  Fair enough.  He is going to contact France for me.  Thank you for being there for me!


----------



## Christchrist

ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> True that! I'm low carbing so we can't talk about apples or I'll salivate!



I'm on a 60 day juice fast. If I see another apple I'm gonna barf


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> I did.  I talked to my SA in Tokyo, but he did not know.  Fair enough.  He is going to contact France for me.  Thank you for being there for me!



Oh good! Happy to (try to) help. Hopefully you'll have these in your possession soon. Which style?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

ShoobieDoobie said:


> They are so beautiful (the shoes not the snakes) that I've forced myself to search. They can't get destroyed by customs or whatever they do! I have a tear in my left eye like one is going to jump out of the Internet at me! Hahaha.


Shoobie Shoobie:lolots:


----------



## SueGalle

JetSetGo! said:


> *Ladies, it seems you have found your way to an understanding, which is great. *
> 
> *Going forward, may I remind you that we were ALL new here once. That we ALL had to find our way around, sometimes to the chagrin of more seasoned members. I am surprised to see that some of you, who I can remember were not warmly welcomed when you first came here, are now being unwelcoming. I would think that based on your own experiences, you would have more understanding rather than engage in such nasty behavior.*
> 
> *To remind you all, please do not tell others how to behave. This is a forum of individuals. If you see a post that is inappropriate or rude, don't involve yourself in the drama, no matter how tempting. Report the post. Then use your classiest superpower and IGNORE. If there is someone who just gets your goat repeatedly, consider blocking them to remove temptation to engage. *
> 
> *On a side note, this thread is open to all kinds of chat. As long as it is respectful, it can be about anything, not just shoes!*
> 
> *Here's to happy chatting going forward!*


----------



## Dianabanana12

Christchrist said:


> I'm on a 60 day juice fast. If I see another apple I'm gonna barf



How is it going!! I am starting a water fast for 30 tomorrow :X i wont go into detail lol last time I posted something about it in the health or whatever section of TPF i got deleted because some Doctor on there thought she needed to save my life and stop me from doing a cleansing of my body haha even thought if people would just read about them they would learn that there are so many benefits lol EDIT: oh and even after i stated that my own doctor recommended I try it for my colitis lol 

Anyways goodluck!!! I would do juice but I just cant :X Most give me really bad heartburn and the others ones are all yucky.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

anniethecat said:


> That's the only one I found too.


You are all so kind for looking up Python on the internet for me.
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Dianabanana12 said:
			
		

> How is it going!! I am starting a water fast for 30 tomorrow :X i wont go into detail lol last time I posted something about it in the health or whatever section of TPF i got deleted because some Doctor on there thought she needed to save my life and stop me from doing a cleansing of my body haha even thought if people would just read about them they would learn that there are so many benefits lol
> 
> Anyways goodluck!!! I would do juice but I just cant :X Most give me really bad heartburn and the others ones are all yucky.



It's going great. Day 15. Feeling good. Maybe less citrus and add fennel? That helps with heartburn


----------



## AEGIS

i am getting my diet life on Monday when I start 530 am bootcamp. kill me now! i will be eating cheesecake and fries until then...or maybe not


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> You are all so kind for looking up Python on the internet for me.
> Thank you so much!!!



Hahaha. No prob. I wish you could have seen the awful faces I was making. Very entertaining!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i am getting my diet life on Monday when I start 530 am bootcamp. kill me now! i will be eating cheesecake and fries until then...or maybe not



That was me two weeks ago. Enjoy this weekend. I need to try boot camp again. I actually enjoyed it!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

ShoobieDoobie said:


> Hahaha. No prob. I wish you could have seen the awful faces I was making. Very entertaining!


Actually I was thinking the same thing!  Wishing I saw you make faces hehehe!


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i am getting my diet life on Monday when I start 530 am bootcamp. kill me now! i will be eating cheesecake and fries until then...or maybe not



Lol haha. Hmmmm my 2 favs


----------



## AEGIS

im hungry now


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> im hungry now



Shoot I haven't chewed in 2 weeks lol


----------



## Christchrist

Both of my kids dropped their iPods and cracked the screens. Then asked me if I could replace them. This was after they took the protective cases off that I purchased. Ugh. Kids!!! Not gonna happen


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> Both of my kids dropped their iPods and cracked the screens. Then asked me if I could replace them. This was after they took the protective cases off that I purchased. Ugh. Kids!!! Not gonna happen



''lol--i knew there was a reason i don't have any of those yet.  how old are your kids?


----------

